# Daily Ratings thread



## astrohip

Anyone have any interest in a Daily Ratings post? I get this info from Variety every day. I'm a subscriber to the print version of Daily Variety.

Here is what it looks like. Top 9 shows by rating (18-49), with share and viewers.

If there is interest, I can post this daily (most of the time). If not...


----------



## SeanC

I am interested in this.


----------



## Steveknj

I'm interested too, but as a 52 year old man, can we see the total ratings, not just 18-49? I'd like to think I count too


----------



## billypritchard

Steveknj said:


> I'm interested too, but as a 52 year old man, can we see the total ratings, not just 18-49? I'd like to think I count too


The Viewers number includes you old man.


----------



## Steveknj

billypritchard said:


> The Viewers number includes you old man.


True, but then the numbers don't correspond and make it confusing. I was wondering why The Good Wife had more viewers but was lower on your list.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I'm interested too, but as a 52 year old man, can we see the total ratings, not just 18-49? I'd like to think I count too


The sad fact is that from the advertisers' perspective (and the only one that matters), you don't count.

I'd love to have a daily ratings discussion, since it's really surprising to me how quickly broadcast ratings are falling. Only five years ago, anything under a 2.0 in the 18-49 demo was unheard of, and now it's a very regular occurrence, to the point that some shows are even being renewed with demo averages under 2.0.

If astrohip doesn't want to post the graphic from Variety everyday, this information is always available, along with analysis, at tvbythenumbers.com. It's a whole site dedicated to this type of discussion.


----------



## Jeeters

Steveknj said:


> True, but then the numbers don't correspond and make it confusing. I was wondering why The Good Wife had more viewers but was lower on your list.


The list is sorted by the 18-49 share. So while Good Wife has more total viewers, it has less that are within the 18-49 demographic, so it's farther down the list.


----------



## astrohip

Look at 60 Minutes. Largest TOTAL number of viewers, but most of 'em probably on life support, as the demo is 1.7, only sixth place.

Us old folks barely count.

This comes from the daily email they send me. I can cut & paste this daily. I think there is also something in the weekly magazine that lists all shows. I'll post it too if it looks like it can add more info. While I get the email daily (duh!), the actual magazine is often 10-15 days late. Comes from LA, and mailed (I'm guessing) cheapest way known to man. I'm just now reading the April 13 issue.


----------



## billypritchard

DevdogAZ said:


> The sad fact is that from the advertisers' perspective (and the only one that matters), you don't count.
> 
> I'd love to have a daily ratings discussion, since it's really surprising to me how quickly broadcast ratings are falling. Only five years ago, anything under a 2.0 in the 18-49 demo was unheard of, an*d now it's a very regular occurrence, to the point that some shows are even being renewed with demo averages under 2.0. *
> If astrohip doesn't want to post the graphic from Variety everyday, this information is always available, along with analysis, at tvbythenumbers.com. It's a whole site dedicated to this type of discussion.


The Good Wife being an excellent example. Although at least the total viewers number is decent in their case.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> The sad fact is that from the advertisers' perspective (and the only one that matters), you don't count.
> 
> I'd love to have a daily ratings discussion, since it's really surprising to me how quickly broadcast ratings are falling. Only five years ago, anything under a 2.0 in the 18-49 demo was unheard of, and now it's a very regular occurrence, to the point that some shows are even being renewed with demo averages under 2.0.
> 
> If astrohip doesn't want to post the graphic from Variety everyday, this information is always available, along with analysis, at tvbythenumbers.com. It's a whole site dedicated to this type of discussion.


I've said this before, even before I was outside the demo, but I think advertisers are misguided. This ain't your grandfather's over 50. I think this generation of over 50s, especially those between the age of 50 and 59 aren't so "set in their ways". Maybe my circle of friends and family is not typical, but just about everyone I know, my age or older are buying the latest gadgets, not set in what brand car they buy, or food they try. They take lots of vacations and buy lots of video in various formats. Phones? Lots of iPhones and Androids. And we have a LOT more disposable income than most 20 somethings these days. So, I come to wonder if these advertisers are a bunch of 30 somethings who can't see that things are not like they were when their parents parents were old codgers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Thursday night used to be NBC's display of dominance. Now, they're lucky if one of their five shows breaks 2.0. In fact, last week, with five all new episodes airing, the only one that broke 2.0 was The Office, with a 2.2 (which tied a series low).


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I've said this before, even before I was outside the demo, but I think advertisers are misguided. This ain't your grandfather's over 50. I think this generation of over 50s, especially those between the age of 50 and 59 aren't so "set in their ways". Maybe my circle of friends and family is not typical, but just about everyone I know, my age or older are buying the latest gadgets, not set in what brand car they buy, or food they try. They take lots of vacations and buy lots of video in various formats. Phones? Lots of iPhones and Androids. And we have a LOT more disposable income than most 20 somethings these days. So, I come to wonder if these advertisers are a bunch of 30 somethings who can't see that things are not like they were when their parents parents were old codgers.


I don't disagree with you, but until the advertisers make that determination on their own, the TV networks will still cater to 18-49.

Having said that, there is some indication that CBS is focusing more on 25-54 rather than 18-49, and probably not coincidentally, they're also dominating in the total viewers category. I think that as broadcast ratings continue to fall, advertisers are going to have no choice but to adjust their targets.


----------



## billypritchard

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't disagree with you, but until the advertisers make that determination on their own, the TV networks will still cater to 18-49.
> 
> Having said that, there is some indication that CBS is focusing more on 25-54 rather than 18-49, and probably not coincidentally, they're also dominating in the total viewers category. I think that as broadcast ratings continue to fall, advertisers are going to have no choice but to adjust their targets.


Well, for the broadcast nets, this makes sense. Older people are more likely to think of CBS/ABC/NBC when they think of tv shows. So the number of viewers who watch those networks gets older. Younger viewers don't care about the big nets, they use Roku, youtube, cable networks. It doesn't matter who airs the show.

The same thing is happening in music. If you look at the Billboard top albums, you will see CDs by Bob Dylan that top the charts, but with tiny numbers compared to the old days. That's because the majority of people still buying CDs are older. Kids go digital, they download songs, etc...


----------



## sieglinde

Judging off of what they advertise during the half an hour network news, they think all of us oldies but goodies do is beg our doctors for a variety of prescription medications. The younger people are likely to see movies multiple times rather than waiting for it to come onto DVD. They are more likely to buy muscle cars, cloths, etc. Most people 50 and over have all the stuff they need and most only buy replacements or new technology such as a smart phone or new computer. We are less likely to play video games for example. This does not mean that there are no over 50 gamers, just we buy less or are less likely to.


----------



## astrohip

*Monday April 23 2012*


----------



## DevdogAZ

Only surprise is how many DWTS viewers stuck around for the 20/20 special. I'll bet ABC wishes they could air one of those every week instead of Castle.

Where is CBS's 10 pm program? Is this list only the top 10, and not the full ratings for the night? I guess that means that a rerun of Hawaii 5-0 did lower than a 1.7?


----------



## astrohip

This is JUST the top ten, or whatever Variety decides to email/report. If it doesn't make the top ten, it won't be in these daily reports.

I do get a weekly recap, that lists every night and every show. I'll post those as I get them.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> This is JUST the top ten, or whatever Variety decides to email/report. If it doesn't make the top ten, it won't be in these daily reports.
> 
> I do get a weekly recap, that lists every night and every show. I'll post those as I get them.


Like I said, above, there's no need to wait for the weekly report. The full daily ratings are available here, with the advantage that when the fast nationals are updated later in the day, they also post the finals that show the adjustments.

Here are the fast nationals for last night [courtesy TV By The Numbers]:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
> Rating	Share	Live+SD (million)
> [/b]
> 8:00PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10p)		3.7	10	10.117
> ABC	Dancing with the Stars (8-10p)	3.0	8	17.270
> FOX	Bones				2.2	6	7.247
> CBS	How I Met Your Mother -R	1.7	5	4.775
> CW	Gossip Girl			0.5	1	1.005
> 
> 8:30PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls -R		1.8	5	5.232
> 
> 9:00PM	FOX	House				2.3	6	6.547
> CBS	Two and a Half Men -R		2.0	5	6.650
> CW	Hart Of Dixie			0.5	1	1.223
> 
> 9:30PM	CBS	Mike & Molly -R			1.8	4	6.034
> 
> 10:00PM	ABC	20/20 DWTS special		2.1	6	10.948
> NBC	Smash				2.1	5	6.122
> CBS	Hawaii Five-0 -R		1.6	4	7.611


----------



## marksman

For those who don't know, CBS monday comedies all normally do over a 3 in 18-49 which makes it the highest rated comedy block by a good distance.

With the dive in ratings it is also interesting to keep an eye on repeats. We are going to see repeats on some of the nets post non existent ratings in the next couple years.

I just don't know how long they will cling to this very old business model which has had very few changes over time.

With the cable channels starting to target sitcom territory it will only get worse.

As for old audiences I think Harry's Law had 8.5 million viewers on Sunday but only a .9 in the demo.

Also to see how far tv has come in 2003 the finale of Joe Millionaire had 40 million viewers.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Like I said, above, there's no need to wait for the weekly report. The full daily ratings are available here, with the advantage that when the fast nationals are updated later in the day, they also post the finals that show the adjustments.
> 
> Here are the fast nationals for last night [courtesy TV By The Numbers]:


I like this more than what I was scanning, it covers more shows. How do you get it to format like that? When I c&p, it looks like shyte.


----------



## aadam101

DevdogAZ said:


> Having said that, there is some indication that CBS is focusing more on 25-54 rather than 18-49, and probably not coincidentally, they're also dominating in the total viewers category. I think that as broadcast ratings continue to fall, advertisers are going to have no choice but to adjust their targets.


'

That's interesting and makes total sense given they also own CW which caters to the younger demo. Personally, it has always baffled me that CBS is number one all the time. I have almost no interest in most of their shows but I guess I am at the young end of their target demo.


----------



## aadam101

astrohip said:


> Anyone have any interest in a Daily Ratings post? I get this info from Variety every day. I'm a subscriber to the print version of Daily Variety.
> 
> Here is what it looks like. Top 9 shows by rating (18-49), with share and viewers.
> 
> If there is interest, I can post this daily (most of the time). If not...


I had no idea America's Funniest Home Videos still had ratings like that. I haven't watched that since Bob Saget days.


----------



## Steveknj

sieglinde said:


> Judging off of what they advertise during the half an hour network news, they think all of us oldies but goodies do is beg our doctors for a variety of prescription medications. The younger people are likely to see movies multiple times rather than waiting for it to come onto DVD. They are more likely to buy muscle cars, cloths, etc. Most people 50 and over have all the stuff they need and most only buy replacements or new technology such as a smart phone or new computer. We are less likely to play video games for example. This does not mean that there are no over 50 gamers, just we buy less or are less likely to.


True, but there's also no reason for advertisers not to target the right audience for a show. That's always been done. Cars and beer during sporting events which are male oriented shows. Makeup and household items during the afternoon talkers aimed at women. It's doesn't mean us older folks by any less, we just buy different things. And it doesn't mean what we buy with our disposable income is worth anything different to advertisers. Do video game makers pay more per 30 second spot than Pfizer might pay for a Viagra spot? I'd think if more eyeballs are watching say CSI which might have an older audience then they can charge Pfizer more than say what Microsoft is charged for advertising some video game on a lower rated show that is viewed more by the "prized" demo.


----------



## astrohip

aadam101 said:


> I had no idea America's Funniest Home Videos still had ratings like that. I haven't watched that since Bob Saget days.


Sunday's one of my busiest nights, but Once Upon a Time is the only one I watch on that list. The rest are all cable shows.

Like you, I'm stunned at what America watches.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I like this more than what I was scanning, it covers more shows. How do you get it to format like that? When I c&p, it looks like shyte.


It took a little bit of trial and error. I had to use the [ code ] function to preserve the spacing/tabs. I'll paste last night's in a few minutes.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> True, but there's also no reason for advertisers not to target the right audience for a show. That's always been done. Cars and beer during sporting events which are male oriented shows. Makeup and household items during the afternoon talkers aimed at women. It's doesn't mean us older folks by any less, we just buy different things. And it doesn't mean what we buy with our disposable income is worth anything different to advertisers. Do video game makers pay more per 30 second spot than Pfizer might pay for a Viagra spot? I'd think if more eyeballs are watching say CSI which might have an older audience then they can charge Pfizer more than say what Microsoft is charged for advertising some video game on a lower rated show that is viewed more by the "prized" demo.


Something else to consider is that primetime on the broadcast networks is the most expensive TV ad real estate. Research shows that adults 18-49 are the most difficult audience to reach. This demographic is more likely to watch TV during primetime than during any other time. Thus, this is why the broadcast networks target 18-49 during primetime.

If advertisers want to reach adults over 50 (and they certainly do), there are plenty of cheaper ways/times to do so. They don't have to spend the ridiculous primetime rates to reach those people, when they could reach them for much less during network evening news, news magazines, game shows, talk shows, golf, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here were the final adjustments to Monday's preliminary ratings:



TVbythenumbers.com said:


> The Voice was adjusted up a tenth, and Dancing with the Stars was adjusted up two-tenths while Smash was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tuesday night:

FOX edged NBC by one tenth for the night's adults 18-49 ratings lead. CBS led the night in viewers.

Here is the preliminary ratings table from TVbythenumbers. Click the link for more analysis.



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (million)[/b]
8:00 PM	FOX	Glee				2.7	8	6.854
	NBC	The Biggest Loser		2.2	7	6.764
	CBS	NCIS (R)			2.0	6	12.316
	ABC	Last Man Standing		1.3	4	5.663
	CW	90210				0.6	2	1.169

8:30 PM	ABC	Cougar Town			1.5	4	4.994

9:00 PM	NBC	The Voice Results		3.2	8	8.748
	FOX	New Girl			2.6	7	5.195
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars Results	2.4	6	14.155
	CBS	NCIS: Los Angeles (R)		1.7	4	9.603
	CW	The L.A. Complex (Premiere)	0.3	1	0.646

9:30 PM	FOX	New Girl (R)			1.5	4	3.268

10:00   ABC	Private Practice		2.2	6	8.358
	CBS	Unforgettable (R)		1.5	4	7.690
	NBC	Fashion Star			1.6	4	4.644


----------



## billypritchard

Poor LA Complex. Can't Canadians catch a break? I saw an article saying that was the very worst in-season premiere, EVER. Ouch.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Tuesday night:
> 
> FOX edged NBC by one tenth for the night's adults 18-49 ratings lead. CBS led the night in viewers.
> 
> Here is the preliminary ratings table from TVbythenumbers. Click the link for more analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
> Rating	Share	Live+SD (million)[/b]
> 8:00 PM	FOX	Glee				2.7	8	6.854
> NBC	The Biggest Loser		2.2	7	6.764
> CBS	NCIS (R)			2.0	6	12.316
> ABC	Last Man Standing		1.3	4	5.663
> CW	90210				0.6	2	1.169
> 
> 8:30 PM	ABC	Cougar Town			1.5	4	4.994
> 
> 9:00 PM	NBC	The Voice Results		3.2	8	8.748
> FOX	New Girl			2.6	7	5.195
> ABC	Dancing with the Stars Results	2.4	6	14.155
> CBS	NCIS: Los Angeles (R)		1.7	4	9.603
> CW	The L.A. Complex (Premiere)	0.3	1	0.646
> 
> 9:30 PM	FOX	New Girl (R)			1.5	4	3.268
> 
> 10:00   ABC	Private Practice		2.2	6	8.358
> CBS	Unforgettable (R)		1.5	4	7.690
> NBC	Fashion Star			1.6	4	4.644


I find it interesting that NCIS has almost TWICE the number of viewers as Glee and TBL yet is third in the "demo" I think really, this says more about the viewing habit of 18-49ers than anything else. I think the networks are fighting a losing battle here.


----------



## SoBelle0

aadam101 said:


> I had no idea America's Funniest Home Videos still had ratings like that. I haven't watched that since Bob Saget days.


I didn't even realize it was still on, at all.

These are all very interesting! I've never really paid any attention when ratings are brought up in threads, unless a beloved show is on the cusp of being canceled - but I just love seeing what the random Americans watch each night. How very odd, it is!


----------



## Steveknj

SoBelle0 said:


> I didn't even realize it was still on, at all.
> 
> These are all very interesting! I've never really paid any attention when ratings are brought up in threads, unless a beloved show is on the cusp of being canceled - *but I just love seeing what the random Americans watch each night.* How very odd, it is!


Well what a FEW random Americans watch, anyway.


----------



## lambertman

Steveknj said:


> I find it interesting that NCIS has almost TWICE the number of viewers as Glee and TBL yet is third in the "demo" I think really, this says more about the viewing habit of 18-49ers than anything else. I think the networks are fighting a losing battle here.


It was a rerun, though. New NCIS eps tend to win in the demo.


----------



## SoBelle0

Steveknj said:


> Well what a FEW random Americans watch, anyway.


True! So true! 



lambertman said:


> It was a rerun, though. New NCIS eps tend to win in the demo.


And, that's another useful thing. I thought my TiVo had skipped NCIS for some random reason - now I know that it was a re-run and I don't have to bother with OnDemand.


----------



## philw1776

Steveknj said:


> I've said this before, even before I was outside the demo, but I think advertisers are misguided. This ain't your grandfather's over 50. I think this generation of over 50s, especially those between the age of 50 and 59 aren't so "set in their ways". Maybe my circle of friends and family is not typical, but just about everyone I know, my age or older are buying the latest gadgets, not set in what brand car they buy, or food they try. They take lots of vacations and buy lots of video in various formats. Phones? Lots of iPhones and Androids. And we have a LOT more disposable income than most 20 somethings these days. So, I come to wonder if these advertisers are a bunch of 30 somethings who can't see that things are not like they were when their parents parents were old codgers.


On point

When we go out to eat (frequently) it's noticeable that the clientele with the money out dining are geezers. The economy has frozen out young people from the job market such that as a group they have less disposable income. Those with the disposable income $ are the older folks especially those with defined benefit pensions. Most of these folks buy cars, iPads and luxury gadgets.

Like all generalities this fails in specific instances but the advt industry is moribund and willfully or blissfully unaware of strong income demographic changes.


----------



## astrohip

Here is the weekly ratings chart that Variety prints. I like it because of the way one can see shows across a time period, plus the different days and networks. A different view of the same data that DevdogAZ and I have been posting.

I got this yesterday, from the April 11 Variety. It appears every Wed, for the previous week. Except it takes about two weeks to get to me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

philw1776 said:


> On point
> 
> When we go out to eat (frequently) it's noticeable that the clientele with the money out dining are geezers. The economy has frozen out young people from the job market such that as a group they have less disposable income. Those with the disposable income $ are the older folks especially those with defined benefit pensions. Most of these folks buy cars, iPads and luxury gadgets.
> 
> Like all generalities this fails in specific instances but the advt industry is moribund and willfully or blissfully unaware of strong income demographic changes.


Like I said above, it's not that advertisers don't think that people over 50 aren't desirable targets. It's that many of these people can be reached through less expensive ad campaigns, and then the expensive primetime stuff is reserved for the most elusive demographics.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Astro, that chart only shows total viewers, and not 18-49 ratings. As such, it's kind of pointless, since total viewers don't really matter.


----------



## Steveknj

philw1776 said:


> On point
> 
> When we go out to eat (frequently) it's noticeable that the clientele with the money out dining are geezers. The economy has frozen out young people from the job market such that as a group they have less disposable income. Those with the disposable income $ are the older folks especially those with defined benefit pensions. Most of these folks buy cars, iPads and luxury gadgets.
> 
> Like all generalities this fails in specific instances but the advt industry is moribund and willfully or blissfully unaware of strong income demographic changes.


Exactly!!


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Astro, that chart only shows total viewers, and not 18-49 ratings. As such, it's kind of pointless, since total viewers don't really matter.


I agree, kinda sorta, but not really (could I be more wishy-washy?).

While much of our discussion here has been the demo ratings (AKA 18-49 viewers), part of my original thinking in creating this thread was the whole concept of how many people watch each show. I find it interesting that certain shows get X number of viewers compared to other shows. Kinda what aadam101 said about AFV, or billypritchard about LA Complex. I find raw numbers interesting.

For example, I may find Zooey less than adorkable, but nonetheless lots of people watch it. Or the huge number of people that watch DWTS, etc etc.

Having said that... it's more of an academic exercise. The chart you posted from TVbythenumbers is more relevant, and timely. If I could just figure out how the heck to c&p it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I agree, kinda sorta, but not really (could I be more wishy-washy?).
> 
> While much of our discussion here has been the demo ratings (AKA 18-49 viewers), part of my original thinking in creating this thread was the whole concept of how many people watch each show. I find it interesting that certain shows get X number of viewers compared to other shows. Kinda what aadam101 said about AFV, or billypritchard about LA Complex. I find raw numbers interesting.
> 
> For example, I may find Zooey less than adorkable, but nonetheless lots of people watch it. Or the huge number of people that watch DWTS, etc etc.
> 
> Having said that... it's more of an academic exercise. The chart you posted from TVbythenumbers is more relevant, and timely. If I could just figure out how the heck to c&p it.


Yes, it doesn't C&P easily. Yesterday's was pretty easy to paste into Word, and then I just formatted it a little and pasted it here with the [ code ] tags. But today, I couldn't C&P without getting the table formatting from the website, so I had to basically retype the whole thing.


----------



## steve614

aadam101 said:


> I had no idea America's Funniest Home Videos still had ratings like that. I haven't watched that since Bob Saget days.


What strikes me is that is was a repeat and still made the top ten.


----------



## DevdogAZ

steve614 said:


> What strikes me is that is was a repeat and still made the top ten.


It made the top ten for Sunday night broadcast primetime. There were only 13 different shows aired by the broadcast networks that night, so it was tied for 9th out of 13. Not really that impressive.

The shows that had lower ratings were:

11. A special airing of the Married With Children pilot episode - 1.3/4 2.930 million viewers.
12. Dateline NBC - 1.2/4 4.160 million viewers
13. Harry's Law - 0.9/3 8.620 million viewers


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tuesday Final Ratings:

The Voice was adjusted up two-tenths, while Fashion Star was adjusted down a tenth in adults 18-49 ratings versus Tuesday's preliminary ratings.

More detailed info available at TVbythenumbers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the preliminary results for the first night of May sweeps:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (million)[/b]
8:00 PM	CBS	The Big Bang Theory		4.0	13	12.520
	FOX	American Idol &#8211; results		3.9	12	14.449
	NBC	Community			1.4	4	3.288
	ABC	Missing				1.3	4	6.898
	CW	The Vampire Diaries		1.0	3	2.232

8:30 PM	CBS	Rules of Engagement		2.5	7	8.349
	NBC	30 Rock				1.6	5	3.548

9:00 PM	ABC	Grey&#8217;s Anatomy			3.2	8	9.270
	CBS	Person of Interest		2.4	6	12.497
	NBC	The Office			2.1	6	4.148
	FOX	Touch				1.9	5	6.479
	CW	The Secret Circle		0.5	1	1.190

9:30 PM	NBC	Parks and Recreation		1.6	4	3.211

10:00   ABC	Scandal				2.1	6	6.981
	CBS	The Mentalist			2.1	6	11.853
	NBC	Awake				0.8	2	2.194

With the increased competition of every show being new for the first time in many months, several shows hit their season and/or series low ratings, including:

Touch (season/series low)
The Big Bang Theory (season low)
Person of Interest (season/series low)
The Mentalist (season/series low)
Missing (season/series low)
The Office (season/series low)
Parks and Recration (season/series low)
Awake (season/series low)
The Vampire Diaries (season/series low)
The Secret Circle (season/series low)


----------



## DreadPirateRob

DevdogAZ said:


> With the increased competition of every show being new for the first time in many months, several shows hit their season and/or series low ratings...


Not to mention the NFL Draft (which pulled in 25 million viewers between ESPN and NFLN, apparently) and 2 Game 7s in the NHL playoffs.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> Not to mention the NFL Draft (which pulled in 25 million viewers between ESPN and NFLN, apparently) and 2 Game 7s in the NHL playoffs.


Good point. The draft started at 5 pm here on the best coast, but in the east it definitely conflicted with network primetime.


----------



## steve614

WTF? May sweeps? It's only April.


----------



## astrohip

26 April  23 May 2012


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the finals for Thursday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (million)[/b]
8:00 PM	CBS	The Big Bang Theory		4.1	13	12.650
	FOX	American Idol &#8211; results		4.0	12	14.870
	NBC	Community			1.4	4	3.210
	ABC	Missing				1.4	4	6.980
	CW	The Vampire Diaries		1.1	3	2.220

8:30 PM	CBS	Rules of Engagement		2.5	7	8.170
	NBC	30 Rock				1.6	5	3.470

9:00 PM	ABC	Grey&#8217;s Anatomy			3.3	9	9.450
	CBS	Person of Interest		2.4	6	12.730
	NBC	The Office			2.1	6	4.170
	FOX	Touch				1.9	5	6.430
	CW	The Secret Circle		0.5	1	1.150

9:30 PM	NBC	Parks and Recreation		1.6	4	3.170

10:00	CBS	The Mentalist			2.2	6	12.030
	ABC	Scandal				2.0	6	6.860
	NBC	Awake				0.8	2	2.210

American Idol, The Big Bang Theory, Grey's Anatomy, The Vampire Diaries, The Mentalist and Missing were each were adjusted up a tenth while Scandal was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49.

More info at TV By The Numbers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

steve614 said:


> WTF? May sweeps? It's only April.


Sweeps always starts on a Thursday and ends on a Wednesday four weeks later, so it just depends on how the calendar falls for which date the periods will actually begin. Almost always, it will start on the final Thursday of the previous month rather than starting a few days into the actual sweeps month.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> Here are the finals for Thursday night:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
> Rating	Share	Live+SD (million)[/b]
> 8:00 PM	CBS	The Big Bang Theory		4.1	13	12.650
> FOX	American Idol  results		4.0	12	14.870
> NBC	Community			1.4	4	3.210
> ABC	Missing				1.4	4	6.980
> CW	The Vampire Diaries		1.1	3	2.220
> 
> 8:30 PM	CBS	Rules of Engagement		2.5	7	8.170
> NBC	30 Rock				1.6	5	3.470
> 
> 9:00 PM	ABC	Greys Anatomy			3.3	9	9.450
> CBS	Person of Interest		2.4	6	12.730
> NBC	The Office			2.1	6	4.170
> FOX	Touch				1.9	5	6.430
> CW	The Secret Circle		0.5	1	1.150
> 
> 9:30 PM	NBC	Parks and Recreation		1.6	4	3.170
> 
> 10:00	CBS	The Mentalist			2.2	6	12.030
> ABC	Scandal				2.0	6	6.860
> NBC	Awake				0.8	2	2.210
> 
> American Idol, The Big Bang Theory, Grey's Anatomy, The Vampire Diaries, The Mentalist and Missing were each were adjusted up a tenth while Scandal was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49.
> 
> More info at TV By The Numbers.


Is it just me or do the numbers seem down across the board?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

JYoung said:


> Is it just me or do the numbers seem down across the board?


They are. And according to TVBTN, it happens every spring.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> They are. And according to TVBTN, it happens every spring.


But given how many shows are hitting series lows, it's not just a spring thing. It's also an indication that ratings are sinking across the board.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Parks and Rec is sucking.


----------



## mattack

philw1776 said:


> When we go out to eat (frequently) it's noticeable that the clientele with the money out dining are geezers.


Geezers are set in their ways and won't change products/buy new products because of marketing, so advertising dollars are wasted on them.

(Heck, I hopefully was almost always like that.. the only ads I can think of that really affect me are movie ads informing me about a new movie coming out [though that usually means 'add it to netflix' to watch in the following YEARS, so the ad wasn't too effective], or fast food ads with some new burger or something.. and even those are _rarely_ effective to get me to actually go buy one.)


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> *Geezers are set in their ways and won't change products/buy new products because of marketing, so advertising dollars are wasted on them.*
> 
> (Heck, I hopefully was almost always like that.. the only ads I can think of that really affect me are movie ads informing me about a new movie coming out [though that usually means 'add it to netflix' to watch in the following YEARS, so the ad wasn't too effective], or fast food ads with some new burger or something.. and even those are _rarely_ effective to get me to actually go buy one.)


True in the 1970s -1990s. Not so true now. Younger demos just don't have the disposable money they once did. As I said, this isn't your grandpa's older demo. Today's older demo, raised on tv ads, and mass technology is willing to try new things. So I don't think that's the case anymore. I'm more likely to believe that it's HARDER to sell to the younger demos, so you may have to spend more to gain them. But the question is, is that really a wise strategy these days?


----------



## marksman

Looks like Touch has fallen to the point where it probably won't be renewed.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DevdogAZ said:


> But given how many shows are hitting series lows, it's not just a spring thing. It's also an indication that ratings are sinking across the board.


Again, according to TVBTN, this is a trend that has been going on for decades. Given the expansion of cable and online viewing/DVR usage/OnDemand/etc., it's not really a surprise.


----------



## rifleman69

Steveknj said:


> True in the 1970s -1990s. Not so true now. Younger demos just don't have the disposable money they once did./QUOTE]
> 
> Not true, it's just that tv viewing isn't the big thing to do in the evenings anymore. TiVo's have something to do with that, but apathy towards live tv (not including sports) is quite common in the younger market.


----------



## Steveknj

rifleman69 said:


> Steveknj said:
> 
> 
> 
> True in the 1970s -1990s. Not so true now. Younger demos just don't have the disposable money they once did./QUOTE]
> 
> Not true, it's just that tv viewing isn't the big thing to do in the evenings anymore. TiVo's have something to do with that, but apathy towards live tv (not including sports) is quite common in the younger market.
> 
> 
> 
> That's also true. But it's been said that one of the reasons networks go after the younger demos is that they have disposable income that they are more likely to spend on different things rather than the older demos that are set in their ways, don't have the disposable income and are less likely to move away from things that they've found tried and true. All I'm saying is that in this economy, all of that is less true. Younger demos are having more trouble making ends meet, and because of that, it might not be as willing to spend. But I do see the point in advertisers trying to persuade is more difficult than ever, so in order to get them, they have to spend more. My reasoning is it could be flawed logic, as they just aren't as interested in network TV as you pointed out, and perhaps that money is better off being spent on other mediums or on a niche network that caters more to them.
Click to expand...


----------



## lambertman

YCantAngieRead said:


> Parks and Rec is sucking.


Worry not. I would feel comfortable betting my life that it gets renewed.


----------



## astrohip

Only because I *still* can't figure out how to c&p the other version...


----------



## astrohip

Once Upon a Time appears to be the rare show that wins both total viewers and the demos.

The Good Wife is the exact opposite. Second most # of viewers, average age... just this side of deceased.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here is the full preliminary list for Sunday from TV By The Numbers:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (million)[/b]
7:00 PM	ABC	America&#8217;s Funniest Home Videos	1.4	5	6.66
	CBS	60 Minutes			1.2	4	9.88
	FOX	The Simpsons (R)		1.1	4	2.55
	NBC	Dateline NBC			0.8	3	3.38

7:30 PM	FOX	The Cleveland Show		1.5	5	3.11

8:00 PM	ABC	Once Upon A Time		2.9	8	9.07
	FOX	The Simpsons			2.3	7	5.00
	CBS	Amazing Race			2.2	6	8.42
	NBC	Harry&#8217;s Law			0.9	2	7.36

8:30 PM	FOX	Bob&#8217;s Burgers			1.9	5	3.94

9:00 PM	FOX	Family Guy			2.8	7	5.66
	ABC	Desperate Housewives		2.5	6	8.09
	CBS	The Good Wife (Season Finale)	1.7	4	9.83
	NBC	Celebrity Apprentice		1.7	4	5.67

9:30 PM	FOX	The Cleveland Show		1.9	5	4.04

10:00	NBC	Celebrity Apprentice		2.2	6	6.88
	ABC	GCB				1.9	5	5.66
	CBS	NYC 22				1.2	3	7.55

Astro (or anyone else), you can click Quote on my message and see how I coded the table. The trick is to Copy the table from TVbythenumbers and paste it into Word (or some other word processing program) and format it properly, then copy that and paste it here. By going to a word processing program as an intermediate step, you get the tabs that then ensure that the table is properly aligned here. And sometimes it requires a little trial and error (I paste it, it doesn't quite line up, and then I fix the Word version and then repaste it.


----------



## SoBelle0

That sounds like a lot of work, unfortunately.
But I, for one, appreciate y'all posting this stuff. I'm interested enough to read it here, but haven't ever really gone in search of the data. Thanks again, for sharing!!

I like how the one puts them in rank order, and the other puts them in timeslots... can you guys both post? :up: 



astrohip said:


> Once Upon a Time appears to be the rare show that wins both total viewers and the demos.
> 
> The Good Wife is the exact opposite. Second most # of viewers, average age... just this side of deceased.


HA!!

Someone complained this weekend because I commented that he and my Mother watch all the same shows... I didn't call him out on his age, merely that he and she have very similar taste. 
I should clarify, they're both far this side of the deceased line... but, also both love shows like The Good Wife.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> That's also true. But it's been said that one of the reasons networks go after the younger demos is that they have disposable income that they are more likely to spend on different things rather than the older demos that are set in their ways, don't have the disposable income and are less likely to move away from things that they've found tried and true.


You can keep making that arguement but it doesn't make it true. From TVBTN:



> 3. Why all this focus on 18-34 and 18-49 year olds! It's the people over 50 who have all the money. Why be ageist?
> 
> I know it is counter-intuitive for some people, but the focus on the younger age demographics isn't a function of spending power or ageism, it's a function of advertisers desire to reach younger viewers, and relative availability. It's much, much easier to reach a 60 year old than a 25 year old via television advertising because on average a higher percentage of 60 year olds watch a higher percentage of television than 25 year olds.
> 
> Relatively speaking, the 60 year old is easy to reach and the 25 year old far more scarce. The relative scarcity of younger viewers increases both the focus and advertising premiums paid for younger viewers.
> 
> Whether this is good, bad, right or wrong, I can't really say. I can say, at least for now, that's the way it is.
> 
> It's really not just about how old you are or how much money you have to spend. It's also about how easy it is to reach you. The easier it is to reach you, the less advertisers are willing to pay for you, the harder it is to reach you, the more they are willing to pay.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> You can keep making that arguement but it doesn't make it true. From TVBTN:


THANK YOU, WT!! I've tried to make that same point a couple times in this thread already, but I guess steveknj has me on ignore or something, because he never seems to acknowledge it.


----------



## mattack

This is a tangent -- but does this year's "May sweeps" end sooner than typical? I know it's not always all of May, or even always "approximately all of May".. but there was a season/series finale airdates article in the paper, and it sure seemed that a lot of big shows were having finales around May 15th.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> You can keep making that arguement but it doesn't make it true. From TVBTN:


No, I fully understand WHY they do it. And I understand why they THINK this is the right strategy. IMO, I think they have lost touch with reality. So they are going to spend millions of dollars in advertising to go after a demo that's probably not coming back? The younger demos are no longer caring about live TV, and the line distinguishing OTA network TV vs. Cable is gone. The ratings prove this out. Often, in the ratings numbers for the 18-49 demo is completely different than overall ratings.

From your post:



> Whether this is good, bad, right or wrong, I can't really say. I can say, at least *for now*, that's the way it is.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> THANK YOU, WT!! I've tried to make that same point a couple times in this thread already, but I guess steveknj has me on ignore or something, because he never seems to acknowledge it.


I'm not ignoring you. And I said I get it. It's just a flawed strategy.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> This is a tangent -- but does this year's "May sweeps" end sooner than typical? I know it's not always all of May, or even always "approximately all of May".. but there was a season/series finale airdates article in the paper, and it sure seemed that a lot of big shows were having finales around May 15th.


You've asked about two different issues. First, May sweeps (all sweeps) begin on a Thursday and end on a Wednesday, four weeks later. So the beginning and ending dates of the sweeps period are dictated by the calendar. This year, May sweeps runs from April 26 -May 23.

The other issue is the finale dates of individual shows. I posted a thread with all the season finale dates last week. For example, CBS' latest finales this year are Thursday, May 17, with many sooner than that. That's a decision made by the network and nobody knows all the reasons, but we can guess at some of them. The last few days of the season have several big events (the two-night finales of Dancing With The Stars, The Voice, and American Idol), and CBS probably doesn't want to compete with them. Other shows have to end early to accommodate longer than usual finales or finales that air in abnormal timeslots, e.g. The Amazing Race has a two-hour finale this Sunday, and then Survivor has a three-hour finale the following Sunday.


----------



## astrohip

Monday Night ratings. I will work on a c&p, using ddAZ's advice, but I'm swamped at work right now.


----------



## astrohip

Four of the top five shows are CBS' comedy block. And 5/7 encompass the entire CBS night. Amazing show of strength.


----------



## billypritchard

astrohip said:


> Monday Night ratings. I will work on a c&p, using ddAZ's advice, but I'm swamped at work right now.


One interesting thing to see from this chart is the Share number. HIMYM has less viewers and lower 18-49 numbers, but its % of households watching it is higher. Shows how viewership numbers build as the night goes on, especially during Spring when daylight gets longer.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's the preliminary data for the full night from TVbythenumbers.com:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00PM	NBC	The Voice			3.3	9	9.23
	CBS	How I Met Your Mother		3.2	10	7.89
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars		2.5	7	15.01
	FOX	Bones				1.9	6	7.01
	CW	Gossip Girl			0.6	21	1.05

8:30PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls			3.5	9	9.14

9:00PM 	CBS	Two and a Half Men		3.7	9	11.25
	NBC	The Voice			3.6	9	9.58
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars		2.8	7	16.67
	FOX	House				2.1	5	6.57
	CW	Hart Of Dixie			0.6	1	1.31

9:30PM	CBS	Mike & Molly			3.2	8	10.23

10:00PM	CBS	Hawaii Five-0			2.5	6	10.76
	ABC	Castle				2.4	6	11.38
	NBC	Smash				1.8	5	5.40

-Series low ratings for performance shows for The Voice and Dancing With the Stars. 
-Series low ratings for Smash.


----------



## That Don Guy

DevdogAZ said:


> You've asked about two different issues. First, May sweeps (all sweeps) begin on a Thursday and end on a Wednesday, four weeks later. So the beginning and ending dates of the sweeps period are dictated by the calendar. This year, May sweeps runs from April 26 -May 23.
> 
> The other issue is the finale dates of individual shows.


They are tied together, in a way - you would expect Thursday night shows to have their season finales on May 17, as May 24 is not in May Sweeps (which is also why American Idol, which normally runs Wednesday/Thursday, almost always has its final week on Tuesday/Wednesday, with So You Think You Can Dance premiering the following night).

Related question: when does the "ratings season" end - Sunday 5/20, or Wednesday 5/23?


----------



## DevdogAZ

That Don Guy said:


> They are tied together, in a way - you would expect Thursday night shows to have their season finales on May 17, as May 24 is not in May Sweeps (which is also why American Idol, which normally runs Wednesday/Thursday, almost always has its final week on Tuesday/Wednesday, with So You Think You Can Dance premiering the following night).
> 
> Related question: when does the "ratings season" end - Sunday 5/20, or Wednesday 5/23?


Of course Thursday night shows will end on May 17, as that's the last Thursday of the season (and of sweeps). But it's odd that so many other shows end earlier than that, when they still have available timeslots left.

The ratings season ends Wednesday, May 23. "Summer" season begins on Thursday, May 24.

Here's a list of all season finale dates.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I guess we can read the writing on the wall for NBC's Awake. The finale will be airing May 24th.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Monday's Final results from TVbythenumbers.com:



> Dancing with the Stars, How I Met Your Mother, Bones and 2 Broke Girls were each adjusted up a tenth, while Castle was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

lambertman said:


> Worry not. I would feel comfortable betting my life that it gets renewed.


I hope so. It's the only one I really care about this year.


----------



## DevdogAZ

YCantAngieRead said:


> I hope so. It's the only one I really care about this year.


Yes, definitely don't worry about P&R. It's NBC's second highest-rated comedy after The Office, and the one that gets the most critical acclaim. If they canceled P&R, it would mean they were basically blowing up their entire schedule and starting from scratch, which is highly unlikely.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Awesome.

I hope the networks come up with some good new sitcoms soon. I like Whitney, but I'm not sure it'll make it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

YCantAngieRead said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I hope the networks come up with some good new sitcoms soon. I like Whitney, but I'm not sure it'll make it.


Actually, most "experts" are predicting that Whitney will be back as well. NBC has too many other holes to fill. NBC already canceled Free Agents and will certainly be canceling Chelsea, Bent, and Best Friends Forever. Up All Night is on the bubble. Whitney is a likely renewal.


----------



## mattack

But Whitney has a new talk show.. Can she do that and the sitcom at the same time? (Dunno if she actually does anything regularly on 2 Broke Girls.)


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I'm hoping so. I caught onto it late, but I enjoy it.


----------



## marksman

Why do sweeps even exist any more? I know they use them to set rates but it seems unnecessary.

Of course the old insane days when networks didnt even air half their regular shows and instead filled them with specials and miniseries. Never made sense to me.

With the way ratings data is collected these days can someone more knowledgable explain the persistence of sweeps?

It seems to me ending sweeps might be one way to see the major networks to start inching towards the 21st century.

I will hazard an advanced ignorant guess. Sweeps still allows the largest and most accurate set of demographic viewing data. Although that seems a bit unlikely.


----------



## lambertman

mattack said:


> But Whitney has a new talk show.. Can she do that and the sitcom at the same time? (Dunno if she actually does anything regularly on 2 Broke Girls.)


Joel McHale has no problem squeezing The Soup into his schedule.

Sweeps is still important to local news, although I wonder if a move from May to April might even do them more good these days.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> But Whitney has a new talk show.. Can she do that and the sitcom at the same time? (Dunno if she actually does anything regularly on 2 Broke Girls.)


I vaguely recall reading that she is not involved in 2BG. Something about she didn't expect both shows (back when they were pilots) to be picked up, and when they were, she put her time into Whitney, and handed 2BG off to someone else.

Doesn't mean she doesn't still collect her creator's check.


----------



## DevdogAZ

marksman said:


> Why do sweeps even exist any more? I know they use them to set rates but it seems unnecessary.
> 
> Of course the old insane days when networks didnt even air half their regular shows and instead filled them with specials and miniseries. Never made sense to me.
> 
> With the way ratings data is collected these days can someone more knowledgable explain the persistence of sweeps?
> 
> It seems to me ending sweeps might be one way to see the major networks to start inching towards the 21st century.
> 
> I will hazard an advanced ignorant guess. Sweeps still allows the largest and most accurate set of demographic viewing data. Although that seems a bit unlikely.


It has to do with local ad rates. There are enough people meters in the big cities to get reasonable accurate data for those markets every day of the year. But the smaller markets don't get good information about their ratings from the daily people meter results. During the four sweeps periods each year, Nielsen sends out a lot more manual journals/surveys all over the country and the results of those surveys during those sweeps months help the local affiliates to set their ad rates for things like news, local programming, syndicated shows, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the preliminary "fast national" ratings from Tuesday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	CBS	NCIS				3.0	9	17.25
	FOX	Glee				2.3	8	5.95
	NBC	The Biggest Loser (finale)	2.1	7	7.13
	ABC	Last Man Standing		1.4	5	6.49
	CW	90210				0.6	2	1.19

8:30 PM	ABC	Cougar Town			1.3	4	4.99

9:00 PM	NBC	The Voice &#8211; results		3.2	8	8.86
	CBS	NCIS: Los Angeles		3.0	8	15.01
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars &#8211; rslt	2.3	6	13.42
	FOX	New Girl			2.1	6	4.39
	CW	The L.A. Complex		0.3	1	0.57

9:30 PM	FOX	New Girl (R)			1.1	4	2.86

10:00PM	ABC	Private Practice		2.1	6	7.62
	CBS	Unforgettable			1.8	5	10.63
	NBC	Fashion Star			1.5	4	4.23

-Series lows for Unforgettable, Last Man Standing, Cougar Town.
-Lowest rated results show ever for Dancing with the Stars.
-Lowest rated season finale ever for The Biggest Loser.


----------



## MikeMar

astrohip said:


> Only because I *still* can't figure out how to c&p the other version...


We need more people watching Bob's Burgers!!!! Such a fantastic show. Already watched each one like 2-3 times.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Glee's numbers for this time period for the last three years:

S1, Ep. 17 (5/4/10): 11.62 million viewers, 4.9 in 18-49 demo
S2, Ep. 19 (5/3/11): 8.85 million viewers, 3.7 in 18-49 demo
S3, Ep. 18 (5/1/12): 5.95 million viewers, 2.4 in the 18-49 demo


----------



## DevdogAZ

Preliminary "fast national" results for Wednesday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	FOX	American Idol (8-10 pm)		4.6	13	16.299
	CBS	Survivor: One World		2.5	8	9.205
	ABC	The Middle			2.0	7	6.605
	NBC	Betty White&#8217;s Off Their Rockers	1.3	4	5.008
	CW	The L.A. Complex (R)		0.3	1	0.857

8:30 PM	ABC	Suburgatory			2.0	6	5.801
	NBC	Betty White&#8217;s Off Their Rockers	1.3	4	4.936

9:00 PM	ABC	Modern Family			4.0	11	9.950
	CBS	Criminal Minds			3.0	8	11.400
	NBC	Rock Center with Brian Williams	1.0	3	4.185
	CW	America&#8217;s Next Top Model	0.4	1	1.047

9:30 PM	ABC	Don&#8217;t Trust the B- in Apt. 23	2.4	6	5.851

10:00PM	CBS	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	2.3	6	9.742
	ABC	Revenge				2.1	6	7.090
	NBC	Law & Order: SVU		1.8	5	6.450

-Season lows for The Middle, and Modern Family
-Series lows for Suburgatory, Revenge, Survivor, Betty White's Off Their Rockers, and CSI.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It appears I'm the only one that still cares about the ratings.

Since I didn't get around to posting the preliminary results from Thursday night before the finals were released, here are the final results from Thursday night.



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	CBS	The Big Bang Theory		4.7	16	13.91
	FOX	American Idol &#8211; results		4.0	13	15.56
	NBC	Community			1.4	5	3.20
	ABC	Missing				1.2	4	6.32
	CW	The Vampire Diaries		1.2	4	2.54

8:30 PM	CBS	Rules of Engagement		2.7	8	8.88
	NBC	30 Rock				1.4	4	3.04

9:00 PM	ABC	Grey&#8217;s Anatomy			3.3	9	9.24
	CBS	Person of Interest		2.5	7	13.27
	NBC	The Office			2.3	7	4.44
	FOX	Touch				2.0	6	6.72
	CW	The Secret Circle		0.5	2	1.23

9:30 PM	NBC	Parks and Recreation		1.7	5	3.26

10:00PM	CBS	The Mentalist			2.5	7	12.94
	ABC	Scandal				1.9	5	6.69
	NBC	Awake				0.7	2	2.15

-Series lows for Missing, Scandal, and Awake.


----------



## billypritchard

I care!

BBT going to beat Idol this week?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Parks & Rec.


----------



## astrohip

I care. Just too embarrassed to post my graphic, and haven't had time to play around with c&p yet. Thanks!!

Awake. A good show, and watched by so few.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Don't worry about the C&P. I've actually created a template in Word for each night, so all I have to do is just edit the numbers and then it's easy to paste here. If anyone wants to help me out, send me a PM and I'll be happy to email you the templates.

Here are the preliminary numbers for Friday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	ABC	Shark Tank			1.7	7	5.96
	CBS	Undercover Boss			1.4	6	6.29
	FOX	The Finder			1.0	4	3.96
	NBC	Who Do You Think You Are?	0.9	3	4.90
	CW	Nikita				0.4	2	1.24

9:00 PM	ABC	Primetime: What Would You Do?	1.4	5	4.69
	CBS	CSI: NY				1.3	4	8.95
	NBC	Grimm				1.3	4	4.70
	FOX	Fringe				0.9	3	2.85
	CW	Supernatural			0.7	2	1.58

10:00PM	ABC	20/20			1.5	5	5.17
	CBS	Blue Bloods			1.4	4	10.10
	NBC	Dateline NBC			1.3	4	5.03


----------



## WhiskeyTango

That 0.4 doesn't bode well for Nikita getting another season.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the preliminary numbers for Sunday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
7:00 PM	ABC	America&#8217;s Funniest Home Videos	2.0	7	6.621
	CBS	60 Minutes			1.6	5	11.441
	FOX	The Simpsons (R)		1.1	4	2.659
	NBC	Dateline NBC			0.7	2	3.261

7:30 PM	FOX	The Cleveland Show		1.4	4	3.124

8:00 PM	ABC	Once Upon A Time		3.0	8	8.935
	CBS	Amazing Race (8-10 pm)		2.6	7	9.390
	FOX	The Simpsons			2.1	6	4.745
	NBC	Harry&#8217;s Law			0.7	2	7.524

8:30 PM	FOX	Bob&#8217;s Burgers			1.8	5	3.687

9:00 PM	ABC	Desperate Housewives		2.8	7	9.307
	FOX	Family Guy			2.7	7	5.548
	NBC	Celebrity Apprentice (9-11 pm)	1.9	5	6.163

9:30 PM	FOX	American Dad			2.3	5	4.758

10:00PM	ABC	GCB				1.8	5	5.674
	CBS	NYC 22				1.3	3	6.941

-Series low for Harry's Law


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I can't believe AFHV was higher than anything on NBC.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> I can't believe AFHV was higher than anything on NBC.


It was one of their big, end-of-season show where they award their $100,000 prize for the season. I guess that attracted people. My kids love that show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the final ratings for Monday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10 pm)		3.8	10	10.740
	CBS	2 Broke Girls			3.3	10	8.990
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars (8-10pm)	2.7	7	16.370
	FOX	Bones				1.9	6	7.020
	CW	Gossip Girl			0.4	1	0.830

9:00PM 	CBS	Two and a Half Men		3.8	10	11.430
	FOX	House				2.1	5	6.090
	CW	Hart Of Dixie			0.6	2	1.370

9:30PM	CBS	Mike & Molly			3.1	8	10.140

10:00PM	ABC	Castle				2.4	6	12.360
	CBS	Hawaii Five-0			2.3	6	9.390
	NBC	Smash				1.8	5	5.720

-Series lows for 2 Broke Girls, Smash, and Hawaii 5-0.


----------



## Church AV Guy

> -Series lows for 2 Broke Girls, Smash, and Hawaii 5-0.


A relly bad "thing" to happen during a sweeps period.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I think the numbers for 2BG are a bit deceiving. It rated a 2.9 for the first half hour and a 3.4 for the second which is it's normal time slot. I didn't know it was an hour long finale and was a bit confused when I saw my Tivo recording at 8pm. Only after checking the guide did I realize the change. I'm guessing others were in the same boat and missed out on the earlier half.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think the numbers for 2BG are a bit deceiving. It rated a 2.9 for the first half hour and a 3.4 for the second which is it's normal time slot. I didn't know it was an hour long finale and was a bit confused when I saw my Tivo recording at 8pm. Only after checking the guide did I realize the change. I'm guessing others were in the same boat and missed out on the earlier half.


I'm sure you're right. Next week HIMYM is doing the same thing with a 1 hour finale from 8-9, but since people are used to watching it at 8 it shouldn't have any problem keeping viewers into the second half hour.

However, if 2BG got a 3.4 in the second half hour, that's still very near the series low, so while there's an explanation, it's not a great sign.


----------



## Family

DevdogAZ said:


> It appears I'm the only one that still cares about the ratings.


The ratings have less meaning now than earlier in the year. The fate of most shows are sealed.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Family said:


> The ratings have less meaning now than earlier in the year. The fate of most shows are sealed.


I don't follow the ratings solely to see whether shows will be renewed or canceled. I just find it fascinating to see what shows people watch, what shows fail, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are Tuesday's final ratings:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	CBS	NCIS				3.1	10	18.200
	FOX	Glee				2.7	8	6.670
	ABC	Last Man Standing		1.7	5	6.620
	NBC	Fashion Star			1.3	4	4.300
	CW	90210				0.6	2	1.150

8:30 PM	ABC	Cougar Town			1.5	4	4.630

9:00 PM	NBC	The Voice-results (9-11 pm)	4.4	11	11.900
	CBS	NCIS: Los Angeles		3.0	8	14.560
	FOX	New Girl			2.8	7	5.610
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars &#8211; rslt	2.4	6	13.710
	CW	The L.A. Complex		0.2	1	0.540

9:30 PM	FOX	New Girl (R)			1.5	4	3.260

10:00PM	CBS	Unforgettable			2.0	5	10.840
	ABC	Private Practice		1.4	4	5.770

-Season or series lows for NCIS, Fashion Star, Dancing with the Stars (results), Private Practice, and The L.A. Complex.

-Interesting note: New Girl jumped 0.6 from last week's 2.2, while Private Practice fell 0.7 from last week's 2.1. Those are huge week-to-week swings.


----------



## the928guy

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't follow the ratings solely to see whether shows will be renewed or canceled. I just find it fascinating to see what shows people watch, what shows fail, etc.


Me, too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Preliminary ratings for Wednesday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	FOX	American Idol (8-10 pm)		4.4	12	16.100
	CBS	Survivor: One World		2.7	8	9.715
	ABC	The Middle			1.9	6	6.560
	NBC	Betty White&#8217;s Off Their Rockers	1.5	5	5.577
	CW	America&#8217;s Next Top Model (R)	0.3	1	0.920

8:30 PM	ABC	Suburgatory			2.1	6	5.987
	NBC	Betty White&#8217;s Off Their Rockers	1.6	5	5.396

9:00 PM	ABC	Modern Family			4.3	12	10.383
	CBS	Criminal Minds			2.8	8	11.500
	NBC	Rock Center with Brian Williams	0.8	2	3.645
	CW	America&#8217;s Next Top Model	0.4	1	1.050

9:30 PM	ABC	Don&#8217;t Trust the B- in Apt. 23	2.3	6	7.118

10:00PM	CBS	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	2.4	7	10.602
	ABC	Revenge				2.2	6	6.967
	NBC	Law & Order: SVU		1.7	5	5.720

*Season low for The Middle
*Series low for Criminal Minds


----------



## astrohip

I've got some sitcom & syndicated ratings I'll post shortly, from Variety. I assume if you read this thread you have some weird, inexplicable interest in ratings, so...

Also, DevdogAZ sent me his templates for Word scraping the ratings, so once I get a few free minutes I'll start playing around with them, so I can help with the postings.


----------



## astrohip

Sitcoms...


----------



## astrohip

Top syndicated shows...


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Top syndicated shows...


If you rank them by the 18-49 demo, the top 4 are syndicated sitcoms. This is why the networks/studios so badly want to nurture sitcoms until they get to the 80-100 episode mark, because there is so much money to be made in syndication.


----------



## astrohip

Overnight ratings for Thursday, May 10, 2012:



Code:


[B]Overnight ratings for Thursday, May 10, 2012:
Time    Net     Show                  18-49  18-49  Viewers
                                      Rating Share  Live+SD (mill.)[/B]

8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory   4.2    15     13.301
        FOX     American Idol         3.9    13     15.100
        NBC     Community             1.4    5      3.123
        ABC     Missing               1.1    4      6.358
        CW      The Vampire Diaries   1.1    4      2.486

8:30PM  CBS     Rules of Engagement   2.7    9      8.857
        NBC     30 Rock               1.5    5      2.948

9:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy        3.4    9      9.563
        CBS     Person Of Interest    2.6    7      12.685
        NBC     The Office            2.2    6      4.441
        FOX     Touch                 2.0    6      6.900
        CW      The Secret Circle     0.5    2      1.237

9:30PM  NBC     Parks and Recreation  1.7    5      3.464

10:00PM CBS     The Mentalist         2.4    7      12.421
        ABC     Scandal               2.0    6      6.483
        NBC     Awake                 0.9    2      2.496


----------



## astrohip

Awake just gets better and better, as its ratings continue to fall off the cliff.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

astrohip said:


> Awake just gets better and better, as its ratings continue to fall off the cliff.


I think it was actually up this week from last week if that is any consolation.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, May 13, 2012:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49   Viewers

7:00    ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.6/6   6.31
        CBS     60 Minutes                      1.2/5   9.21
        FOX     The Simpsons - R                0.9/4   2.12
        NBC     Dateline                        0.8/3   3.62

7:30    FOX     The Cleveland Show              1.3/5   2.79

8:00    ABC     Once Upon A Time (Season Finale)3.2/10  9.45
        CBS     Survivor: One World             2.8/8   10.22
                (8-10PM)(Season Finale)
        FOX     The Simpsons                    1.9/6   4.00
        NBC     Harry's  Law                    1.0/3   7.61

8:30    FOX     Bob's Burgers                   1.8/5   3.63

9:00    ABC     Desperate Housewives            3.2/8   11.10
                (9-11PM)(Series Finale)
        FOX     Family Guy                      2.3/6   4.94
        NBC     Celebrity Apprentice (9-11PM)   1.8/5   5.40

9:30    FOX     American Dad (Season Finale)    2.0/5   4.12

10:00   CBS     Survivor: One World Reunion     2.4/6   8.07


----------



## astrohip

Some Survivor related comments, from TBTN:



> On CBS, the two house Survivor finale earned a 2.8 rating among adults 18-49, compared to a 2.7 for last week's finale of The Amazing Race and *down 30% from last spring's Survivor finale for the show's lowest rated finale ever.* At 10pm, The Survivor reunion scored a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating up from the 1.2 NYC 22 earned in the time period last week and *down 29% from last spring's Survivor reunion for the series lowest rated reunion ever.* At 7PM, 60 Minutes got a season low 1.2 down from last week's 1.6.


This fits with my perception. For the first time ever, I quit watching Survivor in mid-season. Prior to now, I'd never missed an episode in 22 (?) seasons.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, May 14 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                                18-49   Viewers[/B]
8:00    CBS     How I Met Your Mother               3.6/10  8.49
        NBC     America's Got Talent(8-10PM)Premr   3.6/10  10.30
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars              2.4/7   14.75
        FOX     Bones (season finale)               1.9/5   7.07
        CW      Gossip Girl (season finale)         0.6/2   1.17

9:00    CBS     Two and a Half Men (season finale)  3.8/10  11.33
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars (9-9:30PM)   2.9/8   17.15
        FOX     House                               2.2/6   6.45
        CW      Hart Of Dixie (season finale)       0.6/1   1.53

9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly (season finale)        3.3/8   11.63
        ABC     The Bachelorette (Premiere)         2.6/7   9.33

10:00   CBS     Hawaii 5-0 (season finale)          2.7/7   11.29
        ABC     The Bachelorette (Premiere)         2.5/7   7.71
        NBC     Smash (season finale)               1.8/5   6.06


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Some Survivor related comments, from TBTN:
> 
> This fits with my perception. For the first time ever, I quit watching Survivor in mid-season. Prior to now, I'd never missed an episode in 22 (?) seasons.


I just wonder if Survivor has run it's course. Too much of the same old same old, no matter how they tweak it. One problem I have with it, is that the locations are mostly the same type of location. They haven't deviated in awhile. I like the first few years with Australia and Africa and other interesting places. Last few have been tropical beaches. It makes for boring scenery (outside of the contestants themselves), and boring reward challenges.


----------



## Azlen

The Wikipedia entry for Nielsen ratings has the ratings for the #1 show for each season and it's interesting to see just how far the ratings for network televsion have fallen over the years. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nielsen_ratings

Obviously a combination of more choices and people doing or watching other things.

Highest season rating of all time: I Love Lucy 67.3 1952-1953
Last show to get a 40 rating: Gunsmoke 40.3 1959-1960
Last show to get a 30 rating: The Cosby Show 34.9 1986-1987
Last show to get a 20 rating: Seinfeld 21.7 1997-1998

Last year American Idol was #1 at 14.5.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> I just wonder if Survivor has run it's course. Too much of the same old same old, no matter how they tweak it. One problem I have with it, is that the locations are mostly the same type of location. They haven't deviated in awhile. I like the first few years with Australia and Africa and other interesting places. Last few have been tropical beaches. It makes for boring scenery (outside of the contestants themselves), and boring reward challenges.


I think the game itself has become formulaic. It's like all of the contestants have read the Survivor Strategy Book and are all following the same path. The same thing happens every year.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I just wonder if Survivor has run it's course. Too much of the same old same old, no matter how they tweak it. One problem I have with it, is that the locations are mostly the same type of location. They haven't deviated in awhile. I like the first few years with Australia and Africa and other interesting places. Last few have been tropical beaches. It makes for boring scenery (outside of the contestants themselves), and boring reward challenges.


Actually, four of the last six seasons have been filmed in the same place (Samoa), so that would explain it.

However, the actual location rarely matters. Of the 24 seasons they've aired so far, only a handful were not located on tropical beaches, and most of those were located near some kind of water in a warm location.

To me, it's the challenges and the contestants that make the show, not the location.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think the game itself has become formulaic. It's like all of the contestants have read the Survivor Strategy Book and are all following the same path. The same thing happens every year.


That's true. I also think that when they cast the show, they too often go for certain "types" rather than actually throw together random people, which would be far more interesting.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

People over in the AGT thread are making a big deal about the ratings drop from last years's 4.3 premiere. I'm surprised it did as well as it did this year given the much tougher competition it faced this year, especially with a bunch of season finales.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> People over in the AGT thread are making a big deal about the ratings drop from last years's 4.3 premiere. I'm surprised it did as well as it did this year given the much tougher competition it faced this year, especially with a bunch of season finales.


Exactly. Last year it premiered in the summer with virtually no other network competition. This year, they must have thought that Howard Stern would give them the credibility to make a dent during the season, but people probably aren't looking for AGT yet, since those that watch know it's a summer show.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Monday's finals are in. HIMYM, 2.5 Men, Mike & Molly, Bachelorette, and AGT all up one tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, May 15, 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49   Viewers[/B]
8:00    CBS     NCIS (Season Finale)            3.5/11  18.70
        NBC     America's Got Talent (8-10PM)   3.4/10  10.41
        FOX     Glee                            2.4/8   6.03
        ABC     Cougar Town                     1.0/3   3.35
        CW      90210 (Season Finale)           0.5/2   1.09
                
8:30    ABC     Cougar Town                     1.0/3   3.31
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles (9-11PM)      3.0/8   15.12
                (Season Finale)
        FOX     Glee                            2.5/7   6.03
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars Results  2.2/6   12.94
        CW      L.A. Complex                    0.2/1   0.57
                
10:00   ABC     Private Practice (Season Finale)1.8/5   7.05
        NBC     Fashion Star (Season Finale)    1.6/4   4.92


----------



## Church AV Guy

I think CBS won the day. Is L.A. Complex the worst rated show on television this season? With just over a half a million viewers, that's pathetic! Poor CW.


----------



## astrohip

Yeah, the NICS's swept the night.

For me, I finally caught up on all the Sunday recordings, as I don't watch a single show that aired last night. Whereas Sunday had all four tuners working overtime.:up:


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, May 16, 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                                18-49   Viewers[/B]
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)              4.8/14  17.29
        ABC     The Middle                          1.9/6   6.49
        NBC     Betty's White's Off Their Rockers   1.4/5   5.11
        CBS     Mike & Molly - R                    1.1/4   4.46
        CW      America's Next Top Model - R        0.4/1   0.80
                
8:30    ABC     Suburgatory (season finale)         1.8/6   5.42
        NBC     Betty's White's Off Their Rockers   1.5/5   5.40
        CBS     Rules of Engagement - R             1.1/3   4.02
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family                       3.9/11  9.30
        CBS     Criminal Minds (9-11PM)             3.5/10  13.47
                 (season finale) 
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU - R                0.8/2   2.84
        CW      America's Next Top Model            0.5/1   1.10
                
9:30    ABC     Dont Trust The B in Apartment 23   2.0/5   4.84
                
10:00   ABC     Revenge                             2.0/5   6.85
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU                    1.7/5   5.50


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Looks like people were watching one of three things last night. Talk about all or nothing.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, May 17, 2012:
SF = Season Finale*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                        18-49   Viewers[/B]
8:00    FOX     American Idol               4.2/14  15.85
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R     2.4/8   8.30
        ABC     Missing (Series Finale)     1.3/4   6.49
        NBC     Community                   1.3/5   2.99
        CW      Perez Hilton All Access     0.3/1   0.97
                
8:30    CBS     Rules of Engagement (SF)    2.1/7   7.28
        NBC     30 Rock (SF)                1.3/4   2.85
                
9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy (SF)         3.9/11  11.15
        CBS     Person Of Interest (SF)     2.5/7   13.35
        FOX     Touch                       1.8/5   6.34
        NBC     Community                   1.3/4   2.60
        CW      Vampire Diaries - R         0.2/1   0.71
                
9:30    NBC     Community (SF)              1.3/4   2.49
                
10:00   CBS     The Mentalist (SF)          2.5/7   12.96
        ABC     Scandal (SF)                2.4/7   7.52
        NBC     Awake                       0.7/2   2.11


----------



## DevdogAZ

It really is amazing how far network ratings have fallen. A couple of days ago, I was looking up some info for the Survivor thread, and ran across the ratings for the second season, which was the first time it aired in the regular TV season. The first episode got a 21.8 demo rating and had 45 million viewers. That was in January 2001, so just over 11 years ago. 

I remember reading an article about 5-6 years ago talking about the ratings a new show had received. IIRC, the episode had garnered a 1.9. The writer was talking about how a sub-2.0 on network TV was unheard of and that a test pattern could do better than a 2.0. Fast forward just a few years and we've got shows being renewed with ratings averages of 1.5.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Preliminary ratings for Sunday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
7:00 PM	ABC	America&#8217;s Funniest Home Videos	1.5	5	5.817
	CBS	60 Minutes			1.4	5	5.000
	FOX	The Simpsons (R)		1.0	4	2.338
	NBC	America&#8217;s Got Talent (R)	1.0	3	4.282

7:30 PM	FOX	The Cleveland Show		1.3	4	3.030

8:00 PM	ABC	Billboard Music Awards (8-11)	2.7	7	7.400
	CBS	60 Minutes			1.5	4	10.128
	FOX	The Simpsons			2.1	7	4.790

8:30 PM	FOX	Bob&#8217;s Burgers			1.7	5	3.568

9:00 PM	FOX	Family Guy			2.5	6	5.286
	NBC	Celebrity Apprentice (9-11 pm)	2.2	6	6.820
	CBS	Jesse Stone Movie (9-11)	1.2	3	12.766


----------



## WhiskeyTango

If networks are going to continue using these ratings as a measure of success, it almost seems like they need to revert back to the way things were before technology took over. There are just too many places outside of the initial broadcasts for viewers to watch their shows. It's almost like they need to remove OnDemand and online viewing to force viewers to watch when shows air. I don't know how sustainable the current system is going forward. Especially after what DevDogAZ pointed out about the staggering drops in viewers the past decade.


----------



## marksman

WhiskeyTango said:


> If networks are going to continue using these ratings as a measure of success, it almost seems like they need to revert back to the way things were before technology took over. There are just too many places outside of the initial broadcasts for viewers to watch their shows. It's almost like they need to remove OnDemand and online viewing to force viewers to watch when shows air. I don't know how sustainable the current system is going forward. Especially after what DevDogAZ pointed out about the staggering drops in viewers the past decade.


No, they just need to properly account and monetize all the ways people can watch the show. It is not brain surgery. That the still struggle with this close to eighteen years after the Internet started becoming public then who knows how much longer they need.

The problem is they are stealing money from advertisers for their tv broadcasts and nobody will pay even a decent fraction of the same rate for alternative outlets. Plus consumers will not accept large commercial loads in new media.

The advertisers push back when they can but all the marketing people have bosses and marketing budgets.

It is actually easier for them to track actual viewers with the new media outlets but like I said they are unable to sell the same exact eyeballs for the same price. So they drag their heels to protect their premium broadcast ad rates. Some day it will end. It might be 18 more years waiting for the last old school marketing and advertising people to die off but it will happen.


----------



## Steveknj

An interesting article on the drop of ratings for AI:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/23/a...a-ratings-dip-on-fox.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

So are people just tiring of the show or do they not like the judges or are the contestants just boring? I don't know as I don't watch AI.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I think it's ridiculous for anyone to expect ratings for AI *NOT* to fall. It's finishing its 11th season. It's completely formulaic. They should be thrilled with the run they've had and realize that over the next couple of years it will simply become just another show on TV and not the dominant force it has been for a decade. I don't think there's anything that could be done (new judges, new host, format changes, etc.) at this point to prevent the ratings from continuing to slide. It's just the nature of TV. Things lose their luster after a period of time. Everyone should be grateful the luster stayed bright for so long on AI.


----------



## DevdogAZ

By the way, here are the final ratings for Monday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00PM 	NBC	America&#8217;s Got Talent		3.2	9	9.660
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars		2.9	8	16.840
	FOX	House (retrospective)		2.1	6	6..270
	CBS	How I Met Your Mother (R)	1.3	4	4.060
	CW	One Tree Hill (R)		0.3	1	0.570

9:30PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls (R)		1.6	4	4.620

9:00PM	FOX	House (series finale)		2.9	8	8.720
	ABC	The Bachelorette (9-11 pm)	2.4	6	7.530
	NBC	America Ninja Warrior (9-11pm)	2.4	6	6.200
	CBS	Two and a Half Men (R)		2.0	5	7.230
	CW	One Tree Hill (R)		0.2	1	0.530

9:30PM	CBS	Mike & Molly (R)		1.6	4	6.290

10:00PM	CBS	Clash of the Commercials	1.3	4	5.960


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the preliminary ratings for Tuesday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	FOX	American Idol			4.2	13	14.391
	NBC	America&#8217;s Got Talent (R)	1.6	5	5.289
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars (R)	1.3	4	8.775
	CBS	NCIS: Los Angeles		1.1	4	7.472
	CW	Hart of Dixie (R)		0.3	1	0.888

9:00 PM	NBC	America&#8217;s Got Talent		3.2	9	9.292
	ABC	Dancing with the Stars (9-11)	3.2	9	17.481
	FOX	Glee				3.0	8	7.644
	CBS	NCIS (R)			1.6	5	9.156
	CW	The L.A. Complex		0.2	1	0.448

10:00PM	CBS	NCIS (R)			1.8	5	9.286
	NBC	Dateline NBC			1.6	4	5.054


----------



## aindik

At 8 p.m. last night, 73% of persons 18-49 who were watching TV were watching something on cable. Wow.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> At 8 p.m. last night, 73% of persons 18-49 who were watching TV were watching something on cable. Wow.


And at 10 pm, it was 82%. Last Thursday at 9 pm, which is supposed to be the hottest hour of the week on broadcast TV, it was 72%. I just don't think it's that uncommon for 70+% of people to be watching cable at any given time anymore. And next year at this time, we'll probably look back and say it's not that uncommon for 75-80% of people to be watching cable.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Well, The CW sure has a winner in The L.A. Complex, don't they? How can that be still on the air? It's getting worse ratings than Ringer ever did. I wonder just how long the CW network can continue to exist with poor performance.


----------



## aindik

Glee only kept half of the Idol lead in. That can't be good.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Church AV Guy said:


> Well, The CW sure has a winner in The L.A. Complex, don't they? How can that be still on the air? It's getting worse ratings than Ringer ever did. I wonder just how long the CW network can continue to exist with poor performance.


It's a Canadian show they didn't produce and they're probably not paying much for it, so it's no big loss.

I really don't know how long CW can continue to get sub 0.5 ratings and stay in business. And I'm really not sure why anyone classifies them as a "broadcast" network and covers them along with the Big Four. The only air 10 hours of programming per week. They really should get less attention than most of the more popular cable nets.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Glee only kept half of the Idol lead in. That can't be good.


Nothing has been able to hold onto even half the Idol lead in for years. It's why FOX has decided to put Glee on after Idol next year rather than trying to use Idol to launch or grow something else. They're resigned to the fact that most Idol viewers just aren't going to stick around, and Glee is the most compatible show they could put there.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Nothing has been able to hold onto even half the Idol lead in for years.


However, in years past, the Idol lead in was bigger.


----------



## marksman

What is funny to me since ratings round up as few as 150001 people could have been watching it.


----------



## lodica1967

Church AV Guy said:


> Well, The CW sure has a winner in The L.A. Complex, don't they? How can that be still on the air? It's getting worse ratings than Ringer ever did. I wonder just how long the CW network can continue to exist with poor performance.


The CW makes most of their money from the Netflix contracts on the shows. I read somewhere that they lose money with advertisers but are really profitable once Newflix gets involved.

I will have to see if I can find the article.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, May 23, 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                                18-49/Share Viewers[/B]
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol (8-10 PM)             6.1     18  20.708
        ABC     The Middle                          2.0     7   6.505
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory -R              1.5     5   5.587
        NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers     1.5     5   5.473
        CW      America's Next Top Model -R         0.3     1   0.895
                    
8:30PM  ABC     Modern Family -R                    2.0     6   6.034
        NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers -R  1.5     5   5.331
        CBS     Two and a Half Men -R               1.2     4   4.413
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family                       4.0     11  9.988
        CBS     Criminal Minds -R                   1.6     4   6.378
        NBC     Law And Order: SVU -R               0.9     2   3.772
        CW      America's Next Top Model            0.4     1   0.917
                    
9:30PM  ABC     Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23        2.5     7   5.743
                    
10:00PM ABC     Revenge                             2.4     6   7.758
        NBC     Law And Order: SVU                  1.9     5   6.976
        CBS     Criminal Minds -R                   1.6     4   6.246

On FOX, American Idol's finale results show earned a 6.1 rating, which is down 32% from last year's finale (which earned a 9.2/26, with 29 million viewers) and is the lowest-rated finale ever for the series.

Modern Family's finale also was up a tenth from last week, earning a 4.0, but was down 5% from last year's finale. Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23 was up considerably from last week's series low 1.9 rating, earning a 2.5 rating for its season finale.


----------



## swinca

Wow. Law and Order is STILL on??? I thought all of them had finally been cancelled.


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> On FOX, American Idol's finale results show earned a 6.1 rating, which is down 32% from last year's finale (which earned a 9.2/26, with 29 million viewers) and is the lowest-rated finale ever for the series.


I think if you're tracking with Idol at all, you watched the finale. Which means 30% of the people who were tracking with it last year no longer are.


----------



## marksman

swinca said:


> Wow. Law and Order is STILL on??? I thought all of them had finally been cancelled.


No SVU is still on.

Whats his name who played Benson left before this season and Marisky Hargity was winding down this year and only going to be in some episodes but then she recommitted to being in the show full time.

I believe this or next season will be the 14th season of SVU.


----------



## aindik

> New York, NY, May 31, 2012 - Night three of HISTORY's HATFIELDS & MCCOYS surpasses night one delivering 14.3 million total viewers making it the new #1 entertainment telecast of all time on ad-supported cable. It also averages 6.3 million Adults 25-54 impressions making it the #1 entertainment telecast on ad supported cable in 14 years. All three parts of the hit, scripted event rank as the top three entertainment telecasts of all time in ad supported cable history among total viewers.


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratin...416314/20120531history01/#PKCvzTF2UyM8DO8P.99

More viewers than the season finale of Modern Family.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

For the sake of clarity, the "in ad supported cable" is a key note. There was a Disney show, High School Musical 2, that drew more total viewers (17 million) but it doesn't count because the only ads they show are for their own programs. Still impressive though, it drew a 4.0 18-49 on its third night.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratin...416314/20120531history01/#PKCvzTF2UyM8DO8P.99
> 
> More viewers than the season finale of Modern Family.


I'm guessing they are aggregating their viewership numbers over multiple airings. If so, it's not really a fair comparison to say more than Modern Family.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm guessing they are aggregating their viewership numbers over multiple airings. If so, it's not really a fair comparison to say more than Modern Family.


It was 14.287 million for the first showing at 9pm. The midnight showing added an additional 1.916 million.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...possible-melissa-joey-daily-show-more/136370/


----------



## DevdogAZ

Very impressive. What were the airings of Hatfields & McCoys on HIST at 7 pm (3.203 million viewers) and 8 pm (5.338 million viewers). I'm assuming those were partial reruns of the previous installments? (Or was each episode only one hour?)


----------



## marksman

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm guessing they are aggregating their viewership numbers over multiple airings. If so, it's not really a fair comparison to say more than Modern Family.


Completely disagree. I think it is a fair and valid comparison. Just because they made their show more accessible doesn't change that. They were able to sell ads on those viewers. Yes it did take up more time slots which impacts things, but I suspect the network suits dismiss it for the same reasons.

That they choose to air modern family once is the networks choice. As far as I know no network has double aired the sand episode of a show any time I can remember. I think we might see it in the next two years. Also the prime airing for the mini series would have been a top five scripted show pretty much any week of the year without including repeats.

I see stuff like this and it just reinforces to me the networks are way behind the curve. I want shorter network drama seasons. They can do that and repeat episodes and bam they don't even have to create any extra shows. This gives their programming more flexibility which allows more people to watch.

Create 13 episode seasons, run them two or three times a week in consecutive weeks and see what happens. Right now the networks are completely hit and miss on reruns.

You can still have longer sitcom and procedural dramas. Serialized shows run them at 8/9 and 9/10 the first night and then reair the same episode each saturday. Heck air the last two episodes each Saturday. It is not like the networks are overloaded with serials. They could carry three serials on a network doing it like this


----------



## Worf

I think it's because the networks and cable channels have completely different business models. The networks have to be self-funding - the big guys produces shows for their affiliates who broadcast them OTA, network ads pay for the shows, affiliate ads pay for the running of the station. It's purely ad driven, though they get some through cable subscriptions (which I think just go to the day-to-day running of the station)

A cable channel doesn't have all that - they get funded through ads and cable subscriptions. I think something like Discovery, for example is paid 25 cents a month per subscriber. And if you want Discovery, you also must take on its sister channels at additional fees per subscriber per month - you can't take Discovery on its own. Plus, they don't have transmitters to maintain - just a satellite uplink to cable headends (which is why you often see shows repeated 3-4 hours apart - it's cheaper to just rebroadcast a primetime show in the east, then rebroadcast it prime time for the west since there's no affiliate stations to do the timeshifting). 

It's why networks care very much about ratings as their ad rates and thus income and budget depend on it. Cable channels... not so much as they get a pretty regular payout from cable subscribers that forms the base operating budget - ads help pay for the rest). And long seasons are a boon to networks - keep your viewers tied to your channel that hour or night and reap the ratings.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The network to cable comparisons really need to stop. You can't fairly compare the two for several reasons, one of which being what Worf described above.


----------



## aindik

Worf said:


> I think it's because the networks and cable channels have completely different business models. The networks have to be self-funding - the big guys produces shows for their affiliates who broadcast them OTA, network ads pay for the shows, affiliate ads pay for the running of the station. It's purely ad driven, though they get some through cable subscriptions (which I think just go to the day-to-day running of the station)
> 
> A cable channel doesn't have all that - they get funded through ads and cable subscriptions. I think something like Discovery, for example is paid 25 cents a month per subscriber. And if you want Discovery, you also must take on its sister channels at additional fees per subscriber per month - you can't take Discovery on its own. Plus, they don't have transmitters to maintain - just a satellite uplink to cable headends (which is why you often see shows repeated 3-4 hours apart - it's cheaper to just rebroadcast a primetime show in the east, then rebroadcast it prime time for the west since there's no affiliate stations to do the timeshifting).
> 
> It's why networks care very much about ratings as their ad rates and thus income and budget depend on it. Cable channels... not so much as they get a pretty regular payout from cable subscribers that forms the base operating budget - ads help pay for the rest). And long seasons are a boon to networks - keep your viewers tied to your channel that hour or night and reap the ratings.


Affiliates of the major OTA networks are starting to get away with charging cable companies for retransmission. So, the business models are starting to merge a bit.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> Affiliates of the major OTA networks are starting to get away with charging cable companies for retransmission. So, the business models are starting to merge a bit.


So does that mean the affiliates get that money or does it go to the actual network? Or some sort of split?


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> So does that mean the affiliates get that money or does it go to the actual network? Or some sort of split?


It goes to the affiliates. But a) the affiliates in the biggest markets are owned by the networks, and b) for those that aren't, being paid by cable companies is a reason for them to pay more money to the network for affiliation.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> The network to cable comparisons really need to stop. You can't fairly compare the two for several reasons, one of which being what Worf described above.


Another being that cable networks have 24 hours a day to fill, which makes reairing their prime time stuff multiple times a no brainer. Broadcast networks only control 2-12 hours per day, and the affiliates get the rest of the time.


----------



## astrohip

I'm taking a break from posting the daily ratings (probably until Fall 2012), but will post tidbits from time to time. Here are some stats from Variety, for either the 2011-2012 season, or the first week of May Sweeps.

First is the top Syndicated Shows:


----------



## astrohip

Here is a chart showing Oldest-skewing versus Youngest-skewing shows. FOr 2011-2012 season:


----------



## astrohip

And finally, top five original basic cable series:


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> And finally, top five original basic cable series:


Doesn't WWE Monday Night Raw beat all those on a pretty regular basis?


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> Here is a chart showing Oldest-skewing versus Youngest-skewing shows. FOr 2011-2012 season:


Surprised not to see Sesame Street on the list.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Here is a chart showing Oldest-skewing versus Youngest-skewing shows. FOr 2011-2012 season:


I like(d) the oldest skewing show, and watch 4 out of the 5 youngest skewing shows..


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Here is a chart showing Oldest-skewing versus Youngest-skewing shows. FOr 2011-2012 season:


Hmmmm, I watch one in each list (Missing and Raising Hope). I skew closer to the older than the younger


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> And finally, top five original basic cable series:


I watch NONE of those.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Steveknj said:


> I watch NONE of those.


Not many do


----------



## marksman

I disagree that the cable to network comparisons are invalid. They are more like each other now than ever. Describing the network model where they have affiliates who give them access to every viewer in the US and I don't feel sorry.

Cable channels have shows that get more viewers than many network shows. Cable channels have serial shows that show massive growth year to year. None of those things have anything to do with their different cost structures or transmissions.


----------



## marksman

DevdogAZ said:


> Another being that cable networks have 24 hours a day to fill, which makes reairing their prime time stuff multiple times a no brainer. Broadcast networks only control 2-12 hours per day, and the affiliates get the rest of the time.


Yeah except NBC owns like 10 cable channels they can run programming on. Abc at least one. CBS and fox not as much.

NBC instead runs CBS and Fox shows on their biggest cable outlet which in turn helped boost a couple of shows to last a very long time. NBC basically turned NCIS into a big hit because of their reruns.

The problem is someone like NBC has to look at the now and how to increase viewers now. That can't be worried about bank end syndication deals when they can barely launch a show. Three or four of those syndicated scripted shows out rank all NBC scripted shows and they are running five nights a week.

NBC would make more money just licensing fox and CBS reruns than what they are doing now.


----------



## astrohip

Some Showtime numbers... (from http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...le-client-list-true-blood-nurse-jackie-339232)



> Showtime had three finales with Nurse Jackie, The Big C and The Borgias. The papal drama dropped from April's second-season premiere -- slipping from 604,000 to 517,000 viewers -- while both comedies saw steeper dips. Nurse Jackie, already renewed for a fifth season, was down to 535,000 from its 653,000-strong premiere, and The Big C, which has yet to get a green light for a fourth run, was down nearly 140,000 from its premiere for 445,000 viewers. Season to date, all three have fared considerably stronger, with Nurse Jackie grossing 2.7 million viewers every week, followed by The Borgias with 2.4 million and The Big C with 2.1 million.


Also, I have the Variety full season ratings (2011-2012 Broadcast Networks). I'll get them scanned & posted soon.


----------



## astrohip

For the 2011-2012 Broadcast season...

Top 50 shows in total viewers


----------



## billypritchard

Do I count right? 8 shows in that list were cancelled. Mostly by high-flyer CBS.


----------



## astrohip

For the 2011-2012 Broadcast season...

Top 50 shows in 18-49


----------



## MikeMar

No Bob's Burgers  but Raising Hope on the list


----------



## billypritchard

Only 2 cancelled shows in that list.


----------



## astrohip

Biggest DVR gainers, 2011-2012 season

Both 18-49, and total viewers


----------



## astrohip

And the last one...

Network rankings 2011-2012: 18-49, 25-54, and total


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> For the 2011-2012 Broadcast season...
> 
> Top 50 shows in total viewers


Wow, I watch 4 shows in the top 20, and one of them is football. I REALLY must be out of touch.

My four shows are:
SNF
TBBT
MF
60 Minutes


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> For the 2011-2012 Broadcast season...
> 
> Top 50 shows in 18-49


I watch 8 on this list. And a whole bunch of them at the end of the list


----------



## astrohip

I watch...

Thirteen shows of the 18-49, one of which is cancelled (Alcatraz)

Twelve when ranked by total viewers (same one cancelled)


----------



## Beryl

Steveknj said:


> Wow, I watch 4 shows in the top 20, and one of them is football. I REALLY must be out of touch.


Not you - me. I searched in vain to find a single show that I watch. Guess I'm one of the few people who mainly watch movies and news-type channels.


----------



## aindik

5 shows in the 18-49 list. 6 if you include Sunday Night Football, which I only watch when the Giants are playing.

I didn't count Glee, which I recorded every episode of but am on the verge of deleting and not watching the 18 I haven't watched yet, and canceling the SP for next year.


----------



## BrettStah

If I count shows that my wife and I watch together, plus shows only I watch, and shows only she watches, I come up with 17. More than one has been cancelled for next season, though.


----------



## astrohip

So who's watching all that other crap?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Steveknj said:


> I watch 8 on this list. And a whole bunch of them at the end of the list


Of the 18-49 list, I watch

1. SNF (but not every week)
4. Modern Family
5. BBT
10. Grey's Anatomy (the wife likes it, so I watch it with her)
11. HIMYM
t11. New Girl
14. Once Upon A Time (well, kind of. Still about 10 eps behind, and I don't *love* it).
17. Glee
20. Survivor
22. Terra Nova (RIP)
23. The Office
37. Happy Endings
46. Parenthood
t46. Raising Hope
t46. Suburgatory


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> So who's watching all that other crap?


When you look at what's on the total viewers list, it's mostly talent contests and cop shows. I guess they appeal to the older demos who don't use the other viewing options they have (or don't have them) such as DVR recordings and online sources.


----------



## Alfer

astrohip said:


> For the 2011-2012 Broadcast season...
> 
> Top 50 shows in 18-49


I watch 7 of those shows listed above.


----------



## Beryl

Oh my. I watch none of these!


----------



## SoBelle0

I watch 12 of them regularly - and 3 others I TiVo but only watch randomly, now and again.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp

Watch football, How I met your mother (although that's falling off for me, total snoozefest)


----------



## DevdogAZ

I watch 14 of the top 50 18-49 list, and there are a handful of others that I watched a few episodes of but didn't count because I don't watch them regularly or stopped watching partway through the season (Glee, Smash, Terra Nova, Alcatraz, 2 Broke Girls, etc.). Then there are all the ones that my wife and/or my kids watch that I don't (Idol, Voice, Bachelor/ette, House, Grey's, Private Practice, etc.) so I catch a few minutes of those on occasion as well.

Sounds like maybe I watch too much TV.


----------



## astrohip

Cable ratings for last week...



Code:


[B]Top 25 cable shows for the week ending July 22, 2012[/B]

 [B]	Shows 	            Net 	Day 	Time 	Viewers Live +SD (000)[/B]
1 	CLOSER, THE 	        TNT 	Mon 	09:00P-10:00P 	6362
2 	RIZZOLI & ISLES 	TNT 	Tue 	09:00P-10:00P 	5840
3 	PERCEPTION 	        TNT 	Mon 	10:00P-11:00P 	5331
4 	WWE Entertainment 	USA 	Mon 	10:00P-11:08P 	5038
5 	Burn Notice      	USA 	Thu 	09:00P-10:01P 	4974
6 	WWE Entertainment 	USA 	Mon 	09:00P-10:00P 	4720
7 	Storage Wars     	A&E 	Tue 	10:30P-11:01P 	4719
8 	LONGMIRE         	A&E 	Sun 	10:00P-11:01P 	4541
9 	True Blood       	HBOM 	Sun 	09:02P-09:58P 	4463
10 	Royal Pains     	USA 	Wed 	09:00P-10:01P 	4252
11 	GOLF: OPEN              ESPN 	Sun 	08:00A-01:55P 	4227
12 	Storage Wars    	A&E 	Tue 	10:00P-10:30P 	4183
13 	Dallas          	TNT 	Wed 	09:00P-10:00P 	3882
14 	Family Guy       	ADSM 	Tue 	11:30P-12:00A 	3824
15 	Suits            	USA 	Thu 	10:01P-11:02P 	3725
16 	Family Guy      	ADSM 	Tue 	11:00P-11:30P 	3669
17 	SpongeBob       	NICK 	Sat 	08:00P-09:00P 	3650
18 	Family Guy       	ADSM 	Wed 	11:30P-12:00A 	3642
19 	MOUNTAIN MEN     	HIST 	Thu 	09:00P-10:00P 	3591
20 	UNDERDOG        	DSNY 	Sun 	08:30P-10:00P 	3588
21 	GOLF: OPEN              ESPN 	Sat 	09:00A-02:33P 	3545
22 	SpongeBob       	NICK 	Sun 	10:00A-11:00A 	3502
23 	NCIS            	USA 	Thu 	08:00P-09:00P 	3465
24 	Family Guy 	        ADSM 	Thu 	11:30P-12:00A 	3457
25 	FALLING SKIES   	TNT 	Sun 	09:00P-10:00P 	3449


----------



## DevdogAZ

Do you have the data to do the same chart for Adults 18-49? Those are the only numbers that matter to advertisers.


----------



## SoBelle0

I love that even repeats of NCIS make the top 25. 
and look at all those Family Guy repeats.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Do you have the data to do the same chart for Adults 18-49? Those are the only numbers that matter to advertisers.


Here's the raw link. It only shows total viewership.
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ewership-for-week-ending-july-22-2012/142360/

If you click thru to a Daily Rating page, it also shows the 18-49 you are looking for. Here is the one for last Sunday:
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...army-wives-the-newsroom-longmire-more/142482/


----------



## Steveknj

Even on cable I watch only a few of the top 25. While I like Family Guy, I don't get into the reruns all that much. I watch the USA Network shows and Falling Skies, otherwise that's it.

I didn't realize those TNT shows were that popular.


----------



## Alfer

astrohip said:


> Cable ratings for last week...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Top 25 cable shows for the week ending July 22, 2012[/B]
> 
> [B]	Shows 	            Net 	Day 	Time 	Viewers Live +SD (000)[/B]
> 1 	CLOSER, THE 	        TNT 	Mon 	09:00P-10:00P 	6362
> 2 	RIZZOLI & ISLES 	TNT 	Tue 	09:00P-10:00P 	5840
> 3 	PERCEPTION 	        TNT 	Mon 	10:00P-11:00P 	5331
> 4 	WWE Entertainment 	USA 	Mon 	10:00P-11:08P 	5038
> 5 	Burn Notice      	USA 	Thu 	09:00P-10:01P 	4974
> 6 	WWE Entertainment 	USA 	Mon 	09:00P-10:00P 	4720
> 7 	Storage Wars     	A&E 	Tue 	10:30P-11:01P 	4719
> 8 	LONGMIRE         	A&E 	Sun 	10:00P-11:01P 	4541
> 9 	True Blood       	HBOM 	Sun 	09:02P-09:58P 	4463
> 10 	Royal Pains     	USA 	Wed 	09:00P-10:01P 	4252
> 11 	GOLF: OPEN              ESPN 	Sun 	08:00A-01:55P 	4227
> 12 	Storage Wars    	A&E 	Tue 	10:00P-10:30P 	4183
> 13 	Dallas          	TNT 	Wed 	09:00P-10:00P 	3882
> 14 	Family Guy       	ADSM 	Tue 	11:30P-12:00A 	3824
> 15 	Suits            	USA 	Thu 	10:01P-11:02P 	3725
> 16 	Family Guy      	ADSM 	Tue 	11:00P-11:30P 	3669
> 17 	SpongeBob       	NICK 	Sat 	08:00P-09:00P 	3650
> 18 	Family Guy       	ADSM 	Wed 	11:30P-12:00A 	3642
> 19 	MOUNTAIN MEN     	HIST 	Thu 	09:00P-10:00P 	3591
> 20 	UNDERDOG        	DSNY 	Sun 	08:30P-10:00P 	3588
> 21 	GOLF: OPEN              ESPN 	Sat 	09:00A-02:33P 	3545
> 22 	SpongeBob       	NICK 	Sun 	10:00A-11:00A 	3502
> 23 	NCIS            	USA 	Thu 	08:00P-09:00P 	3465
> 24 	Family Guy 	        ADSM 	Thu 	11:30P-12:00A 	3457
> 25 	FALLING SKIES   	TNT 	Sun 	09:00P-10:00P 	3449


I watch exactly 1 show on that list.

I tried watching NCIS...man that is a dumb show! No idea what the attraction is with it.


----------



## astrohip

http://tvline.com/2012/08/27/true-blood-season-5-finale-ratings/



> HBOs True Blood and The Newsroom finished out their respective fifth and first seasons on a high note Sunday.
> 
> True Blood attracted 5 million viewers at 9 pm, on par with its Season 5 average and roughly even with last years Season 4 climax. When combined with its 11 pm encore, TB notched a season-high 6.3 million viewers for the night.
> 
> The Newsroom, meanwhile, hit a series high 2.3 million viewers. Aaron Sorkins polarizing drama has already been renewed for a second season.


----------



## astrohip

Average Ad time during major OTA sitcoms (Big Four):

1995:
Show 23.38
Ads 6:22

2010:
Show 20:57
Ads 9:03

I don't have a link, it came from a periodical: Variety 8/17/2012, Kantar Media Intelligence. Ad time includes paid ads, network promos, PSAs and approx one minute of local spots.


----------



## MikeMar

Really?? Seems surprising, since when you get a torrent or from a DVD of a show, they all seem about 22 min


----------



## DevdogAZ

I've been watching one of my favorite 80s shows with my kids. Each episode is 49 minutes without commercials, compared to many of today's hour-long shows which are closer to 42 minutes.


----------



## mattack

and they were 50 minutes, sometimes over, in the 60s (e.g. orig Trek).

Not defending it, but 'er' episodes were ~43-45 minutes around a decade ago (I used to dub them off to VHS to save.. haven't watched any of them..But I keep hoping the complete DVD set goes dirt cheap when the BluRays become more popular.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Final ratings for Monday night, September 17 (from TVbythenumbers.com):



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10 pm)		4.7	12	13.57
	FOX	Bones				2.3	7	7.98
	ABC	CMA Music Festival (8-11 pm)	1.5	4	5.66
	CBS	How I Met Your Mother (R)	1.4	4	4.18
	CW	The L.A. Complex		0.4	1	0.74

9:00 PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls (R)		1.6	4	4.89
	FOX	Mob Doctor			1.5	4	5.11
	CW	The LA Complex			0.2	1	0.52

10:00PM	NBC	Revolution			4.1	11	11.65
	CBS	Hawaii Five-0			0.9	2	4.44


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Final ratings for Monday night, September 17 (from TVbythenumbers.com):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
> Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
> 8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10 pm)		4.7	12	13.57
> FOX	Bones				2.3	7	7.98
> ABC	CMA Music Festival (8-11 pm)	1.5	4	5.66
> CBS	How I Met Your Mother (R)	1.4	4	4.18
> CW	The L.A. Complex		0.4	1	0.74
> 
> 9:00 PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls (R)		1.6	4	4.89
> FOX	Mob Doctor			1.5	4	5.11
> CW	The LA Complex			0.2	1	0.52
> 
> 10:00PM	NBC	Revolution			4.1	11	11.65
> CBS	Hawaii Five-0			0.9	2	4.44


Looks like Revolution got a decent rating. It will be interesting to see if it can keep it up.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Looks like Revolution got a decent rating. It will be interesting to see if it can keep it up.


It will certainly drop next week when Castle and Hawaii Five-0 are back, but the 4.1 is huge and will likely help it get to the end of its initial order and hopefully get a back nine, at least.


----------



## billypritchard

DevdogAZ said:


> It will certainly drop next week when Castle and Hawaii Five-0 are back, but the 4.1 is huge and will likely help it get to the end of its initial order and hopefully get a back nine, at least.


Wasn't Terra Nova over 4 in it's initial airing?


----------



## MikeMar

I wouldn't put much stock in week 1 ratings, would week 2 be the telling one??? How many returned to watch more.


----------



## astrohip

MikeMar said:


> I wouldn't put much stock in week 1 ratings, would week 2 be the telling one??? How many returned to watch more.


That's the key. The drop between E1 and E2 is the BIG tell.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

billypritchard said:


> Wasn't Terra Nova over 4 in it's initial airing?


No, 3.1.


----------



## DevdogAZ

billypritchard said:


> Wasn't Terra Nova over 4 in it's initial airing?


According to TVbythenumbers:



> The highly anticipated premiere of Revolution garnered a huge 4.1 18-49 rating, making it the highest rated drama debut in three years (since ABC's V, 5.2) and the highest rated NBC drama debut in 5 years (Bionic Woman, 5.7). It was up 39% from a 2.5 for last week's preview of The New Normal in the time period and up a whopping 156% from the premiere of the shortlived The Playboy Club last season (1.6.). It is also up 8% from the premiere of Smash on February 6, 2012, which also had The Voice as a lead-in.


So it appears that Terra Nova's ratings weren't that big.

Looking back through the archives, here is the write up about Terra Nova's premiere:



> The series premiere of Fox's Terra Nova drew a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating from 8-10pm on Monday. That was below what a majority of our polled readers expected, and has to be disappointing for Fox. Update: Fox has tweeted that Terra Nova was adjusted up to a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating in the time zone adjusted ratings.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the preliminary ratings for Tuesday, September 18 from TVbythenumbers.com:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice			4.5	14	13.31
	CBS	NCIS (R)			1.6	5	10.18
	FOX	SYTYCD (Finale) (8-10)		1.6	5	4.63
	ABC	The Middle (R)			1.1	3	4.18
	CW	Hart of Dixie (R)		0.3	1	0.68

8:30 PM	ABC	Last Man Standing (R)		1.1	3	3.85

9:00 PM	NBC	Go On				3.3	9	9.33
	ABC	20/20 (9-11)			1.6	4	7.41
	CBS	NCIS: Los Angeles (R) (9-11)	1.5	4	8.06
	CW	The Next (R)			0.2	1	0.59

9:30 PM	NBC	The New Normal			2.2	6	6.20

10:00PM	NBC	Parenthood			1.8	5	5.04

Pretty impressive that Go On only dropped from 3.4 last week to 3.3 this week, but the real test will come next week when the rest of the scripted competition is new.


----------



## aindik

Wow, NCIS skews old.


----------



## BrettStah

The premise of the show is intriguing, but we've been burned before by shows that wind up being cancelled after only a few episodes, so we're going to just let the first few episodes of 'Revolution" sit on the DVR and wait to see how the ratings are. (And we're not a ratings household, and we've opted out of any anonymized data collection by DirecTV, so we have no impact on the ratings one way or the other.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Wow, *CBS* skews old.


FYP


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> The premise of the show is intriguing, but we've been burned before by shows that wind up being cancelled after only a few episodes, so we're going to just let the first few episodes of 'Revolution" sit on the DVR and wait to see how the ratings are. (And we're not a ratings household, and we've opted out of any anonymized data collection by DirecTV, so we have no impact on the ratings one way or the other.)


I think it's a pretty safe bet that Revolution will at least make it through its initial order of 13 episodes. Whether it gets the back nine or a second season will depend on later ratings, but you probably won't have enough info for that after just a few episodes.


----------



## Church AV Guy

> Looks like Revolution got a decent rating. It will be interesting to see if it can keep it up.





DevdogAZ said:


> It will certainly drop next week when Castle and Hawaii Five-0 are back, but the 4.1 is huge and will likely help it get to the end of its initial order and hopefully get a back nine, at least.





DevdogAZ said:


> I think it's a pretty safe bet that Revolution will at least make it through its initial order of 13 episodes. Whether it gets the back nine or a second season will depend on later ratings, but you probably won't have enough info for that after just a few episodes.


I kind of fear that when the audience sees that the ad campaign, which kind of made Revolution look like a Hunger Games for television, was not accurately describing the show, the ratings will drop. It also isn't really a science fiction show, but a drama with a SF premise that only barely impacts the show. Of couse that is from one episode, and I don't have any idea exactly where thay are going from here, so this is merely musings based on scant input so far.

On another note, how in the world is The L.A. Complex still on the air?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Church AV Guy said:


> On another note, how in the world is The L.A. Complex still on the air?


It's a Canadian show that the CW gets for dirt cheap. They've said they will keep airing it in the summer as long as the Canadian network keeps producing it.


----------



## JYoung

Church AV Guy said:


> On another note, how in the world is The L.A. Complex still on the air?


1. It's on the CW.
2. It's Canadian and while they've spent a little more money with the occasional LA shoot, it's primarily shot in Vancouver and much cheaper for the CW to buy.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, September 19, 2012:*
Interesting that Survivor beat X-Factor in raw # of viewers



Code:


Time    Net     Show                       18-49    Viewers
8:00    FOX     The X Factor               3.5/10   9.38
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines      3.1/10   11.22
        NBC     The Voice - R              1.7/5    5.42
        ABC     The Middle - R             1.1/4    4.48
        CW      Oh Sit!                    0.4/1    0.97
                
8:30    ABC     Suburgatory - R            1.0/3    3.54
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family - R          1.6/5    4.68
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU - R       1.2/3    4.74
        CW      Supernatural - R           0.3/1    0.94
                
9:30    CBS     Big Brother                2.5/7    7.42
        ABC     Suburgatory - R            1.2/3    3.58
                
10:00   NBC     Revolution - R             1.2/4    4.47
        ABC     Revenge - R                0.7/2    2.79


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, September 20, 2012:*
X-Factor up, Glee down
NBC's Thursday night comedy line-up tanked, down 20-50% from a year ago. Every single CBS show, all repeats, had more eyeballs than any NBC show, all new.



Code:


Time    Net     Show                                18-49   Viewers
8:00    FOX     The X Factor                        3.4/11  9.85
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R             2.0/7   7.80
        NBC     SNL Wknd Upd Thursday (Ssn Prem)    1.6/5   5.16
        ABC     Wipeout (Season Finale)             1.4/5   4.35
        CW      The Vampire Diaries - R             0.5/1   1.19
                
8:30    CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R             2.4/7   9.20
        NBC     Up All Night (Season Premiere)      1.3/4   3.14
                
9:00    FOX     Glee                                2.9/8   7.42
        NBC     The Office  (Season Premiere)       2.1/6   4.32
        CBS     Two and a Half Men - R              1.8/5   7.38
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy - R                  1.3/3   4.18
        CW      The Next                            0.6/2   1.47
                
9:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men - R              1.7/5   6.78
        NBC     Parks and Recreation (Ssn Prem)     1.7/5   3.52
                
10:00   CBS     Person Of Interest - R              1.3/4   6.59
        NBC     Rock Center  With Brian Williams    1.1/3   4.05
        ABC     Scandal - R                         1.0/3   3.42


----------



## GoHalos

Looking at the Week 3 NFL schedule from 2011 (weekend of Sep 25th), it looks like there was no NFL game on Thursday night last year for the NBC sitcoms to go up against (they had their season premiers on Thursday, Sep 22nd), while there was Thursday night NFL football last night.


----------



## aindik

GoHalos said:


> Looking at the Week 3 NFL schedule from 2011 (weekend of Sep 25th), it looks like there was no NFL game on Thursday night last year for the NBC sitcoms to go up against (they had their season premiers on Thursday, Sep 22nd), while there was Thursday night NFL football last night.


It wasn't just NBC that went up against the NFL last night, obviously. But maybe it stole more of their target audience than everyone else's target audience.

And yeah, Thursday night games every week are a new thing this year.


----------



## GoHalos

aindik said:


> It wasn't just NBC that went up against the NFL last night, obviously.


Are you saying that the other broadcast networks' shows went up vs. last year? I only checked on one of them, but looking at last year's ratings for the X-Factor, it pulled 12.51 million viewers on Sep 22 last year, while only pulling a 9.85 million last night. My point was to say that the NFL could have affected everyone's ratings last night, and the headlines don't mention it. Maybe CBS's reruns ratings were also less than last year.

X Factor Season 1 info, including ratings


----------



## DevdogAZ

GoHalos said:


> Are you saying that the other broadcast networks' shows went up vs. last year? I only checked on one of them, but looking at last year's ratings for the X-Factor, it pulled 12.51 million viewers on Sep 22 last year, while only pulling a 9.85 million last night. My point was to say that to say that NFL could have affected everyone's ratings last night, and the headlines don't mention it. Maybe CBS's reruns ratings were also less than last year.
> 
> X Factor Season 1 info, including ratings


What aindik meant is that all the networks aired against the NFL last night, not just NBC. The reason people are reporting on NBC's drop is because NBC was airing new episodes last night, while CBS and ABC were still showing reruns (the "TV season" technically doesn't start until Monday).


----------



## GoHalos

DevdogAZ said:


> What aindik meant is that all the networks aired against the NFL last night, not just NBC. The reason people are reporting on NBC's drop is because NBC was airing new episodes last night, while CBS and ABC were still showing reruns (the "TV season" technically doesn't start until Monday).


Right, and I was pointing out that a possible reason that they were down was because they had to go against football this year, unlike last year, and it didn't seem like the reports (or posts here) were mentioning it.


----------



## astrohip

That makes sense. I don't watch football, so I wasn't aware of the game. But yeah, football can really skew the ratings.


----------



## GoHalos

Don't get me wrong -- the ratings for the NBC shows seem low and they might very well be "tanking", but I'm not ready to say that until we see how the other networks' new shows do against the NFL next Thursday night. If they don't fall somewhere in the 20-50% range vs. last year as well, *then* we can say that the NBC sitcoms are tanking.

FWIW, the X-Factor ratings from last night were down 21.3% vs. the same week last year (neither was the season premier).


----------



## GoHalos

Just to add another data point, the Glee season premier this year (which did go against the NFL on Thursday, Sep 13th -- 7.41 million) was down 19.5% vs. last year's premier (9.21 million), which looks like it was on a Tuesday, which was not against the NFL.

Glee info by episode on wikipedia


----------



## WhiskeyTango

NBC's ratings last night were on par or slightly below those of the spring finales. I don't think football had anything to do with that.

Same thing with Glee. It ended last year with 7.46 million which was up from 6.03 million the episode before. Again, no football effect.


----------



## GoHalos

WhiskeyTango said:


> NBC's ratings last night were on par or slightly below those of the spring finales. I don't think football had anything to do with that.
> 
> Same thing with Glee. It ended last year with 7.46 million which was up from 6.03 million the episode before. Again, no football effect.


For almost any show that you look at, though, season premier ratings are higher than the season finale ratings. So you can't really just compare this season's premiers to last season's finales. We'll see next Friday when we can find out about how the other network's Thursday premiers do against last year.

The NFL pulls a lot of viewers. Last week's Bears/Packers game on Thursday on the NFL Network drew in 8.6 million viewers, and even their pregame show pulled in 4.8 million.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Let's say you're right, football negatively affected the NBC lineup. So what? The ratings are the ratings. Competition is competition. The shows still have to produce regardless of what they are up against. It's like saying show House and Alcatraz would have done better last year had they not had to go against The Voice. May be true, but those were the circumstances and they failed. And like you said, the premieres are usually higher than at seasons end so we can only expect these shows to drop even further. So what can we take away from this other than the NBC shows are doing even worse this year and are therefore even more likely to be failures.


----------



## GoHalos

WhiskeyTango said:


> Let's say you're right, football negatively affected the NBC lineup. So what? The ratings are the ratings. Competition is competition. The shows still have to produce regardless of what they are up against.


Right, but if the other networks' shows do the same or similar next week, there will have to be new (lower) expectations for ratings on Thursdays. The point I was making is that football may have impacted the ratings, so maybe it wasn't quite as bad as some are trying to make it seem for NBC last night (i.e., "tanked"). Also, like I said above, maybe things are as bad for NBC's Thursday shows as some are saying, but we don't have enough information to make that conclusion yet.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday September 24, 2012:*

First night of Premiere Week, no reruns



Code:


Time    Net     Show                   18-49        Viewers
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)      4.3     11  11.93
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother   3.4     10  8.66
        ABC     DWTS: All Stars(8-10)   2.7     7   14.58
        FOX     Bones                   2.2     6   7.34
        CW      The LA Complex          0.3     1   0.65
        
8:30 PM CBS     Partners -P             2.4     6   6.50
                    
9:00PM  CBS     2 Broke Girls           3.7     9   10.02
        FOX     The Mob Doctor          1.3     3   3.96
        CW      The LA Complex          0.2     0   0.38

9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly            3.0     7   9.31

10:00PM NBC     Revolution              3.5     9   9.29
        ABC     Castle                  2.5     6   11.38
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.9     4   7.97


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That's a good number for Revolution. Really good, in fact.


----------



## cherry ghost

Partners and The Mob Doctor aren't going to make it


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's a good number for Revolution. Really good, in fact.





cherry ghost said:


> Partners and The Mob Doctor aren't going to make it


I have to agree on both counts. I was thinking Revolution be have dropped about 20% from it's premiere which would have put it at about a 3.1.

Partners did bad, especially given the numbers the rest of the CBS block does on Monday.

Hawaii 5-0 did terrible. A 1.9? I think it averaged a 2.8 last season. It looks like Revolution really cannibalized 5-0's audience.


----------



## LoadStar

If you want to know where the viewers were, they weren't on broadcast TV. MNF got an 11.5 rating. 

Locally, in Milwaukee, the WISN simulcast of MNF got an average... get this... 39.5 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, Hawaii Five-0 got a 1.9? That's unbelievable. Doesn't bode well for the long-term future of that show (although by the end of this season, they'll be within sight of syndication, so maybe CBS won't care about ratings at that point).


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, Hawaii Five-0 got a 1.9? That's unbelievable. Doesn't bode well for the long-term future of that show (although by the end of this season, they'll be within sight of syndication, so maybe CBS won't care about ratings at that point).


They already have a syndication deal with TNT to start airing the show in 2014.


----------



## JYoung

I was pretty sure Mob Doctor was a goner after the premier ratings and this confirms it.

It's my first pick for first cancelled show of the season.

Perhaps Fox should have aired Mod Doctor instead.


----------



## astrohip

cherry ghost said:


> Partners and The Mob Doctor aren't going to make it


Agree. Both are weak shows. I started a thread on Partners, mainly to whine about it.

I only watched The Mob Doctor because I was stuck in front of a TV Friday night without my TiVo. Forced to watch_ live TV_ *sigh*. So I started watching MD. Yeegawds, that was some terrible TV. I felt like sticking a screwdriver into my skull (you had to be there).

I predict bye-bye after E2.


----------



## billypritchard

Looking at the new shows, I think a lot of them won't make it. Pretty crappy all around.

Good ratings for Revolution. Maybe I'll watch the first two episodes now.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> They already have a syndication deal with TNT to start airing the show in 2014.


In that case, it won't really matter what the ratings are. CBS may move it to Friday night or something, but they'll keep making them as long as they've got a sucker willing to subsidize the production costs on the back end.


----------



## Church AV Guy

WhiskeyTango said:


> I have to agree on both counts. I was thinking Revolution be have dropped about 20% from it's premiere which would have put it at about a 3.1.
> 
> Partners did bad, especially given the numbers the rest of the CBS block does on Monday.
> 
> Hawaii 5-0 did terrible. A 1.9? I think it averaged a 2.8 last season. It looks like Revolution really cannibalized 5-0's audience.





billypritchard said:


> Looking at the new shows, I think a lot of them won't make it. Pretty crappy all around.
> 
> Good ratings for Revolution. Maybe I'll watch the first two episodes now.


In terms of overall viewers, Revolution DID drop 20% 11.65 to 9.29 is about a 20.3% drop. The 18-49 ratng dropped by 14%, the 18-49 share dropped by 18%.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Church AV Guy said:


> In terms of overall viewers, Revolution DID drop 20% 11.65 to 9.29 is about a 20.3% drop. The 18-49 ratng dropped by 14%, the 18-49 share dropped by 18%.


Everyone knew it would, since the premiere was going up against repeats on ABC and CBS. Last night it was up against the season premieres of both Castle and Hawaii:5-0, and trounced them both pretty roundly. Not to mention that there was a *very* controversial MNF game on last night that I'm sure kept many people watching.

Considering that CBS went from a .9 (last week) to a 1.9 (this week) in the key demo, and ABC went from a 1.5 to a 2.5, it's pretty impressive that Revolution only dropped .6 to a 3.5 - it shows that it wasn't just ABC/CBS viewers looking to avoid repeats last week.


----------



## mattack

Apparently I liked Mob Doctor better than others, but I still killed my SP, mostly because I don't have the disk space to spare. I could see it as a 'keep until next summer' kind of show.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, September 25,2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                   18-49        Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS     NCIS                     4.1    12  20.16
        NBC     The Voice                4.0    12  11.25
        FOX     New Girl                 2.7    9   5.33
        ABC     DWTS: All Stars          2.0    6   11.56
        CW      Hart Of Dixie -R         0.2    1   0.65

8:30PM  FOX     Ben And Kate -P          2.0    6   4.19

9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles        3.4    9   16.72
        NBC     Go On                    2.7    7   7.27
        FOX     New Girl                 2.7    7   5.19
        CW      the Next -R              0.2    1   0.61

9:30PM  FOX     The Mindy Project -P     2.4    6   4.73
        NBC     The New Normal           2.0    5   5.24

10:00PM CBS     Vegas -P                 2.5    7   14.70
        ABC     Private Practice         1.9    5   6.56
        NBC     Parenthood               1.8    5   4.81

a few comments from TVbytheNumbers:

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.0 adults 18-49 rating, down considerably from last Tuesday's 4.7 rating. Go On scored a 2.7 18-49 rating, also down considerably from a 3.4 last week. The New Normal garnered a 2.0, taking a dip from last week's 2.2 among adults 18-49. Parenthood was flat with last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season premiere of New Girl scored a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, way down from last year's 4.8 series premiere 18-49 adults rating. A second episode of New Girl at 9PM also earned a 2.7. The series premiere of Ben And Kate earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, and the series premiere of The Mindy Project earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On CBS, the season premiere of NCIS earned a 4.1 adults 18-49 rating, dipping slightly from last season's 4.3 premiere rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating, also dipping slightly from the 3.6 its last season premiere. The series premiere of Vegas earned a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating and is CBS lowest-rated Tuesday drama premiere since Century City ( which earned a 2.1/5 on Tue 3/16/04) Your predictions were again a little too optimistic.

On ABC, the Wednesday premiere of Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars, garnered a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down from last year's Tuesday premiere of 2.9 and yesterday's 2.5 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Private Practice earned a 1.9 adults 18-49, down almost a full ratings point from last year's 2.8 premiere.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

NBC is probably pretty happy with _Go On_ holding its own against last year's critical darling _New Girl_. Yes, it's down 20%, but again, this is the first time it's gone up against first-run programming from the other networks.

Have to think Fox isn't thrilled with _The Mindy Project_'s opening number, nor the decline in the _New Girl_ ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, September 26, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     The X Factor (8-10PM)   3.3     9   9.446
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines   3.0     9   10.158
        ABC     The Middle              2.8     9   8.973
        NBC     Animal Practice         1.4     4   5.188
        CW      Oh Sit!                 0.4     1   0.929

8:30PM  NBC     Guys With Kids          1.6     5   4.782

9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family           5.5     15  14.208
        CBS     Criminal Minds          3.1     8   11.588
        NBC     L&O: SVU (9-11PM)       2.1     6   7.097
        CW      Supernatural -R         0.3     1   0.721

9:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors -P        3.3     9   9.276

10:00PM CBS     CSI                     2.5     7   10.658
        ABC     Revenge (recap)         1.6     4   5.385

and comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number 1 network with adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On FOX, The X Factor garnered a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating, down three tenths from last week's 3.6.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines earned a 3.0, down two tenths from last week's premiere 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Criminal Minds earned a 3.1, down a full ratings point from last year's 4.1 premiere rating. The season premiere of CSI earned a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating

On ABC, the hour-long season premiere of The Middle earned a 2.8, down three tenths from last year's 3.1 premiere rating. The season premiere of Modern Family earned a 5.5, down six tenths from last year's 6.1 premiere rating. The Neighbors debuted to a respectable 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic. The Revenge recap show earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

NBC's Animal Practice earned a 1.4, down incredibly after its premiere 4.1 rating. Guys With Kids earned a 1.6, down sharply from its last originals 2.2 rating. Law & Order: SVU earned a 2.1, down from its 2.4 premiere rating last year.

On the CW, Oh Sit! was even with last week's 0.4 among adults 18-49.


----------



## astrohip

Modern Family is still a juggernaut. Higher numbers than I would have thought for The Neighbors, but it had the MF lead-in. Next week will be the real tell.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Looks like Animal Practice and Guys with Kids are DOA. Just a question of how soon NBC will decide to pull them.


----------



## JYoung

astrohip said:


> Modern Family is still a juggernaut. Higher numbers than I would have thought for The Neighbors, but it had the MF lead-in. Next week will be the real tell.


Hmmmmm.
The Neighbors had a 40% retention drop off from Modern Family.
I wouldn't count that as a positive sign.

I suspect we'll see a huge drop off once it moves to behind The Middle.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> Hmmmmm.
> The Neighbors had a 40% retention drop off from Modern Family.
> I wouldn't count that as a positive sign.
> 
> I suspect we'll see a huge drop off once it moves to behind The Middle.


Based on the various things ABC has tried to put in that slot, I think 40% drop off is about the best they could hope for.

But I do agree that it will fall even farther once it moves to 8:30.


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> Based on the various things ABC has tried to put in that slot, I think 40% drop off is about the best they could hope for.
> 
> But I do agree that it will fall even farther once it moves to 8:30.


Maybe the audience for The Middle will find The Neighbors more acceptable.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

BrettStah said:


> Maybe the audience for The Middle will find The Neighbors more acceptable.


I can't decide if this is insulting or not.


----------



## BrettStah

YCantAngieRead said:


> I can't decide if this is insulting or not.


Wasn't meant to be insulting (we watch both The Middle and Modern Family, although we like Modern Family more). I was just giving an alternative to the thought that the ratings "will fall even farther once it moves to 8:30". Maybe people who watch The Middle will like The Neighbors better than those who watch Modern Family (since not everyone watches both shows, I'm sure). Then again, if we're talking pure ratings numbers, and not talking about the drop in ratings from the lead-in, then I agree that the ratings will be lower, since Modern Family has better ratings than The Middle.


----------



## astrohip

*
Overnight ratings for Thursday, September 27, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory     4.8     15  15.309
        FOX     The X Factor            3.2     10  9.192
        ABC     Last Resort -P          2.2     7   9.079
        NBC     SNL: Weekend Update     1.7     6   5.433
        CW      The Vampire Diaries -R  0.3     1   0.771

8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men      3.5     10  12.372
        NBC     Up All Night            1.8     5   4.455
                    

9:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy          4.3     12  11.546
        CBS     Person Of Interest      2.9     8   14.271
        FOX     Glee                    2.5     7   5.925
        NBC     The Office              2.4     7   5.23
        CW      The Next                0.3     1   0.683

9:30PM  NBC     Parks and Recreation    2.1     5   4.464
                    
10:00PM CBS     Elementary -P           3.1     9   13.288
        ABC     Scandal                 2.2     6   7.006
        NBC     Rock Center             1.2     3   4.17

and the comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network among adults 18-49 and total viewers.

On FOX, The X Factor garnered a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's 3.5. Glee earned a 2.5. also down from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS,the season premiere of The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.8, down just a tick from last year's 4.9 premiere 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Two and a Half Men earned a 3.5, compared with last year's Ashton Kutcher-inflated 10.7 premiere rating. The season premiere of Person Of Interest earned a 2.9, down only two tenths from last year's 3.1 premiere rating. The series premiere of Elementary earned a respectable 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the series premiere of Last Resort earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic. The season premiere of Grey's Anatomy earned a 4.3, up two tenths from last year's 4.1 premiere rating. Scandal premiered its second season also up to a 2.2 18-49 rating from last year's 2.0 premiere rating.

NBC's Saturday Night Live: Weekend Update special earned a 1.7, up a tenth after last week's 1.6 18-49 rating. Up All Night earned a 1.8, up half a ratings point from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Office earned a 2.4, up three tenths, after last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Parks and Recreation earned a 2.1 rating up from last week's 1.7 rating. Rock Center earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 rating. Its worth mentioning again that all of these numbers are likely inflated due to Thursday Night Football coverage and will look very different in the finals this afternoon.

On the CW, The Next was even with last week's 0.3 among adults 18-49.


----------



## astrohip

random thoughts...

* Last Resort may not have the Share numbers (up against BBT has gotta be tough), but did ok in total viewers

* Up All Night, Glee and Grey's Anatomy are shadows of their former ratings

* Elementary did amazingly well

* Person of Interest does incredibly well, especially when you consider the Thursday shows it's up against.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Not a great debut for The Last Resort, which is unfortunate. Really tough time slot though.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Interesting that NBC's ratings all went up from last week, given that last week's episodes were up against reruns on the other networks, while this week's episodes were up against all the other network's season premieres. I guess that shows that NBC didn't get the word out very well that their shows were starting a week early.

I know NBC was trying to get a jump on the competition by debuting their shows outside of premiere week, and trying to avoid the schedule gridlock that comes during this first week, but seeing these results, I wonder if it's simply not a good idea to try and get viewers to tune in before the season officially starts. There are just too many that aren't conditioned to tune in until the Emmy's are over and all the networks start up.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

NBC's numbers are artificially inflated this week because the Browns/Ravens game was broadcast on NBC in those two cities. Expect the real numbers to be closer to last week.


----------



## MikeMar

WhiskeyTango said:


> NBC's numbers are artificially inflated this week because the Browns/Ravens game was broadcast on NBC in those two cities. Expect the real numbers to be closer to last week.


Won't that be every week for those 2 cities that play??

And are Balt and Cleveland big markets? Well that big?


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> NBC's numbers are artificially inflated this week because the Browns/Ravens game was broadcast on NBC in those two cities. Expect the real numbers to be closer to last week.


An NBC affiliate's numbers for a broadcast of an NFL game wouldn't be reflected in the ratings for the shows that were on the network at the time.

In fact, the ratings suffer (a little bit) based on those shows being pre-empted in those markets.


----------



## aindik

MikeMar said:


> Won't that be every week for those 2 cities that play??
> 
> And are Balt and Cleveland big markets? Well that big?


The game will be on some OTA station in the two markets every Thursday. Not always NBC.


----------



## MikeMar

aindik said:


> The game will be on some OTA station in the two markets every Thursday. Not always NBC.


Well ok then, did not know that


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> An NBC affiliate's numbers for a broadcast of an NFL game wouldn't be reflected in the ratings for the shows that were on the network at the time.
> 
> In fact, the ratings suffer (a little bit) based on those shows being pre-empted in those markets.


That was exactly my point. They are reflected in the preliminary numbers which is what we are seeing. When the finals come out later today, the NFL viewers will have been removed and we will see the true numbers which will be lower, closer to the numbers we saw last week.


----------



## markz

Due to DISH's argument with the company that owns the Indianapolis NBC affiliate, I haven't gotten to see an NBC show legally for a few weeks. Good thing I know how to watch it using other methods. I am just not getting counted in their ratings or watching their paid advertising.


----------



## aindik

markz said:


> Due to DISH's argument with the company that owns the Indianapolis NBC affiliate, I haven't gotten to see an NBC show legally for a few weeks. Good thing I know how to watch it using other methods. I am just not getting counted in their ratings or watching their paid advertising.


You wouldn't be counted in their ratings anyway, unless you're a Nielsen household.


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> That was exactly my point. They are reflected in the preliminary numbers which is what we are seeing. When the finals come out later today, the NFL viewers will have been removed and we will see the true numbers which will be lower, closer to the numbers we saw last week.


They are? That's nuts. Seems like "did the affiliate air the network show" is a question they should be answer in the preliminary numbers.


----------



## markz

aindik said:


> You wouldn't be counted in their ratings anyway, unless you're a Nielsen household.


Oh, I didn't realize that was still true. I thought I read that DVR users were being counted now too. Does that mean DVR users that are also Nielson households?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

markz said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that was still true. I thought I read that DVR users were being counted now too. Does that mean DVR users that are also Nielson households?


DVR usage is counted when calculating the Live+3 and Live+7 day ratings. The overnight ratings that we see here are what still counts the most.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> They are? That's nuts. Seems like "did the affiliate air the network show" is a question they should be answer in the preliminary numbers.


From TVByTheNumbers



> The Thursday Night NFL Network Cleveland/Baltimore game was simulcast on the NBC affiliates in both markets. As a result the numbers for NBC are probably inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the final numbers


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> They are? That's nuts. Seems like "did the affiliate air the network show" is a question they should be answer in the preliminary numbers.


That's why there are preliminary numbers available early in the morning, and final numbers usually avaliable later in the afternoon. The preliminary numbers are simply the raw data from the Nielsen people meters without making any adjustments for scheduling anomalies, show overruns, etc. The finals are always the official numbers, although the media rarely reports the finals.


WhiskeyTango said:


> DVR usage is counted when calculating the Live+3 and Live+7 day ratings. The overnight ratings that we see here are what still counts the most.


In order to be counted in that number, the DVR viewer has to be a Nielsen household. There's no way Nielsen is so careful in the selection of its households for Live+SD or Live+3 but then allow anyone with a DVR to basically self-select into the Live+7 number.


----------



## DevdogAZ

As predicted, the NBC numbers dropped pretty significantly due to the NFL adjustment, and a couple others were adjusted as well. Here are Thursday's final numbers:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	CBS	The Big Bang Theory		5.0	15	15.66
	FOX	The X Factor			3.2	10	9.39
	ABC	The Last Resort &#8211; P		2.2	7	9.31
	NBC	SNL: Weekend Update		1.5	6	4.67
	CW	The Vampire Diaries (R)		0.3	1	0.72

8:30 PM	CBS	Two and a Half Men		3.5	10	12.54
	NBC	Up All Night			1.4	4	3.26

9:00 PM	ABC	Grey&#8217;s Anatomy			4.4	12	11.73
	CBS	Person of Interest		2.9	8	14.28
	FOX	Glee				2.4	7	5.79
	NBC	The Office			2.1	6	4.13
	CW	The Next			0.3	1	0.69

9:30 PM	NBC	Parks and Recreation		1.6	4	3.27

10:00PM	CBS	Elementary - P			3.1	9	13.41
	ABC	Scandal				2.1	6	6.74
	NBC	Rock Center			0.8	2	3.13


----------



## YCantAngieRead

BrettStah said:


> Wasn't meant to be insulting (we watch both The Middle and Modern Family, although we like Modern Family more). I was just giving an alternative to the thought that the ratings "will fall even farther once it moves to 8:30". Maybe people who watch The Middle will like The Neighbors better than those who watch Modern Family (since not everyone watches both shows, I'm sure). Then again, if we're talking pure ratings numbers, and not talking about the drop in ratings from the lead-in, then I agree that the ratings will be lower, since Modern Family has better ratings than The Middle.


Gotcha. I thought that might be the case. I, too, enjoy The Middle but like Modern Family more.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

DevdogAZ said:


> As predicted, the NBC numbers dropped pretty significantly due to the NFL adjustment, and a couple others were adjusted as well. Here are Thursday's final numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
> Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
> 8:00 PM	CBS	The Big Bang Theory		5.0	15	15.66
> FOX	The X Factor			3.2	10	9.39
> ABC	The Last Resort  P		2.2	7	9.31
> NBC	SNL: Weekend Update		1.5	6	4.67
> CW	The Vampire Diaries (R)		0.3	1	0.72
> 
> 8:30 PM	CBS	Two and a Half Men		3.5	10	12.54
> NBC	Up All Night			1.4	4	3.26
> 
> 9:00 PM	ABC	Greys Anatomy			4.4	12	11.73
> CBS	Person of Interest		2.9	8	14.28
> FOX	Glee				2.4	7	5.79
> NBC	The Office			2.1	6	4.13
> CW	The Next			0.3	1	0.69
> 
> 9:30 PM	NBC	Parks and Recreation		1.6	4	3.27
> 
> 10:00PM	CBS	Elementary - P			3.1	9	13.41
> ABC	Scandal				2.1	6	6.74
> NBC	Rock Center			0.8	2	3.13


Dang it. Parks and Rec isn't doing well.


----------



## aadam101

WhiskeyTango said:


> The overnight ratings that we see here are what still counts the most.


Why? This doesn't make any sense to me. More and more people are time shifting their viewing. Many of us on this site have been doing it regularly for over a decade. Why aren't networks time shifting their ratings accordingly?


----------



## marksman

aadam101 said:


> Why? This doesn't make any sense to me. More and more people are time shifting their viewing. Many of us on this site have been doing it regularly for over a decade. Why aren't networks time shifting their ratings accordingly?


Because advertisers don't want to pay for them. It is a business issue between the networks and advertisers and has nothing to do with actual viewing habits. The networks would count live +365 if they could get more money.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Because network TV exists to sell advertising. Nothing more. The ratings exist to help the networks sell advertising. If you think the ratings are there to try and determine what shows are good, you're sorely mistaken. It's all about advertising, and since advertisers won't pay for time shifted viewers, time shifted ratings are meaningless.


----------



## cherry ghost

Time shifted doesn't matter for product placement?


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> That's why there are preliminary numbers available early in the morning, and final numbers usually avaliable later in the afternoon. The preliminary numbers are simply the raw data from the Nielsen people meters without making any adjustments for scheduling anomalies, show overruns, etc. The finals are always the official numbers, although the media rarely reports the finals.


I'll confess I didn't realize there was such variances between prelim and final. I've been posting prelims all week (not even *realizing* they were prelims), because I wanted to get the numbers up ASAP, as it's premiere week.

I'll look into the time gap between prelim and final, and if it's not to wide, I'll start waiting for the final numbers before I post. My primary goal is to get rating numbers posted pronto, so we can discuss while that night is still fresh on our minds.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Just go ahead and keep posting prelims. On most nights, the adjustments are minor. And since most of the ratings news is based on the preliminary numbers, so that's what we should be discussing here. 

The only reason these adjustments were so big was because the NBC affiliates in two large markets were airing the NFL game instead of the normal NBC shows. While the NFL's change to having a Thursday game every week means there will be bigger adjustments every Thursday, it will likely affect different networks every week.


----------



## LoadStar

DevdogAZ said:


> Just go ahead and keep posting prelims. On most nights, the adjustments are minor. And since most of the ratings news is based on the preliminary numbers, so that's what we should be discussing here.
> 
> The only reason these adjustments were so big was because the NBC affiliates in two large markets were airing the NFL game instead of the normal NBC shows. While the NFL's change to having a Thursday game every week means there will be bigger adjustments every Thursday, it will likely affect different networks every week.


It also affects Mondays as well, and has since MNF moved to ESPN. The same rule applies there - the game must be carried on an OTA station in the home television markets.

That's why Castle had a pretty huge drop from prelims to final this last week - ABC affiliates in Milwaukee and GB carried the GB game. MNF got absolutely insane ratings in both markets, which elevated Castle's ratings, and to a somewhat lesser extent, DWTS.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, September 28, 2012:*
prelims



Code:


Time        Net     Show                18-49       Viewers
8:00 PM     ABC     Shark Tank          1.5     6   5.892
            CBS     CSI: NY             1.3     5   8.999
            FOX     The X Factor -R     1.1     4   3.281
            NBC     Grimm -R            0.7     2   2.843
            CW      Amer Nxt Tp Mdl     0.5     2   0.916
    
9:00PM      NBC     Grimm               1.6     5   5.312
            ABC     Last Resort -R      1.1     4   4.008
            CBS     Made In Jersey -P   1.1     4   7.744
            FOX     Fringe              1.1     4   3.176
            CW      Nikita -R           0.2     1   0.633

10:00 PM    CBS     Blue Bloods         1.5     5   11.106
            ABC     20/20               1.4     4   4.165
            NBC     Dateline NBC        1.3     4   4.794

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC & CBS tied the night in adults 18-49, while CBS was on top in total viewers.

On ABC, Shark Tank earned a 1.5, down a tick from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 was flat with last week.

On NBC, the Friday premiere of Grimm earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from the 1.5 18-49 rating its last original earned. Dateline scored a 1.3, down from last season's 2.0 fall premiere rating

On CBS, the season premiere of CSI: NY earned a 1.3, down from last year's premiere which earned a 1.8 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Made In Jersey earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, your predictions were far too optimistic . Blue Bloods earned a 1.5, down from last year's 2.0 season premiere rating.

On FOX, Fringe was down from last year, earning a 1.1 18-49 rating vs. last season's 1.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On the CW, America's Next Top Model was even with last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## GoHalos

GoHalos said:


> Don't get me wrong -- the ratings for the NBC shows seem low and they might very well be "tanking", but I'm not ready to say that until we see how the other networks' new shows do against the NFL next Thursday night. If they don't fall somewhere in the 20-50% range vs. last year as well, *then* we can say that the NBC sitcoms are tanking.





astrohip said:


> On CBS,the season premiere of The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.8, down just a tick from last year's 4.9 premiere 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Two and a Half Men earned a 3.5, compared with last year's Ashton Kutcher-inflated 10.7 premiere rating. The season premiere of Person Of Interest earned a 2.9, down only two tenths from last year's 3.1 premiere rating. The series premiere of Elementary earned a respectable 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On ABC, the series premiere of Last Resort earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic. The season premiere of Grey's Anatomy earned a 4.3, up two tenths from last year's 4.1 premiere rating. Scandal premiered its second season also up to a 2.2 18-49 rating from last year's 2.0 premiere rating.


OK, I guess *now* we're good to say that NBC's shows tanked last week.  This week's Thursday premiers for the other networks didn't decline like the NBC's premiers last week. I, too, am bummed that Parks and Rec isn't doing better.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the preliminary ratings for Sunday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
7:00 PM	FOX	Football Overrun		7.8	22	20.31
	NBC	Football Night in America	1.9	6	5.78
	CBS	60 Minutes			1.8	5	11.53
	ABC	Once Upon A Time (Clip Show)	1.8	5	6.00

7:30 PM	NBC	Football Night in America	2.8	8	7.80

8:00 PM	NBC	Football Night in America	6.2	16	16.75
	ABC	Once Upon A Time		3.8	10	11.01
	FOX	The Simpsons			3.7	10	7.97
	CBS	The Amazing Race		2.5	6	9.70

8:30 PM	NBC	Sunday Night Football (8:30-11)	8.1	19	20.56	
	FOX	Bob&#8217;s Burgers			2.5	6	5.40

9:00 PM	FOX	Family Guy			3.3	8	6.53
	ABC	Revenge				3.2	7	9.50
	CBS	The Good Wife			1.8	4	9.81

9:30 PM	FOX	American Dad			2.5	6	5.23

10:00PM	ABC	666 Park Avenue			2.2	5	6.97
	CBS	The Mentalist			2.1	5	10.83

And the commentary from TVbythenumbers.com:



> NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.
> 
> On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Giants/Eagles) from 8:30-11:00PM earned a 8.1 adults 18-49 rating, matching last week's 8.1 18-49 fast national rating.
> 
> On FOX, the season premiere of The Simpsons earned a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 5% from a 3.9 for last season's premiere on September 25, 2011. Bob's Burgers scored a 2.5 among adults 18-49, up 32% from a 1.9 for last season's premiere on March 11, 2012. Family Guy premiered to a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 20% from a 4.1 for last season's premiere on September 25, 2011. The premiere of American Dad garnered a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 20% from a 3.0 for last season's premiere on September 25, 2011.
> 
> On ABC, the season premiere of Once Upon A Time garnered a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 5% from a 4.0 adults 18-49 rating for its series premiere on October 23, 2011. Revenge premiered to a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 3% from a 3.3 for its series premiere on Wednesday, September 21, 2011 and matching the performance of last season's Desperate Housewives premiere in the time period on September 25, 2011. It ranked as the show's second highest rated episode ever among adults 18-49. The series premiere of 666 Park Avenue scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 29% from a 3.1 for Pan Am's series premiere on September 25, 2011.
> 
> On CBS, the season premiere of 60 Minutes earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 22% from a 2.3 for the previous season premiere on September 25, 2011. The Amazing Race season premiere scored a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 17% from a 3.0 for last fall's season premiere on September 25, 201 and tying its lowest rated premiere ever. The season premiere of The Good Wife garnered a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 18% from a 2.2 for last season's premiere on September 25, 2011 and ranking as its lowest rated premiere ever. The Mentalist premiered to a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 25% from a 2.8 for last season's premiere on Thursday, September 22, 2011 and down 9% from CSI Miami's 2.3 in the timer period for its season premiere on September 25, 2011.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 1, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                   18-49 Rtg/Shr    Viewers (millions)
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)      4.5/11          12.32
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother   3.2/9           8.15
        FOX     Bones                   2.1/6           6.92
        ABC     DWTS (8-10PM)           2.0/5           12.21
        CW      IHeartRadio Music Fest  0.7/2           1.72
                
8:30    CBS     Partners                2.1/5           5.712
                
9:00    CBS     2 Broke Girls           3.4/8           9.02
        FOX     The Mob Doctor          1.0/2           3.54
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly            2.9/7           8.507
                
10:00   NBC     Revolution              3.2/8           8.40
        ABC     Castle                  1.9/5           10.33
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.9/5           7.72

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: Last nights Monday Night Football game was simulcast on the CW affiliate in Chicago. As a result, the CW numbers may be a bit inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC,the final night of blind auditions on The Voice scored a 4.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 2% from last week's 4.4 Revolution garnered a 3.2 among adults 18-49, down 6% from last week's 3.4. Your predictions were about right.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.2, down 11% from last week's 3.6. The second episode of Partners scored a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 13% from last week's 2.4. 2 Broke Girls garnered a 3.4 among adults 18-49, down 8% from last week's 3.7. Mike & Molly notched a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating, down8% from last week's 3.1 . Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating up 6% from last week's 1.8

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars garnered a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 20% from last week's 2.5.Castle earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 10% from last week's 2.1.

On FOX, Bones earned a 2.1 among adults 18-49, down 9% from last week's 2.3. The Mob Doctor scored a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 23% from last week's 1.3.

On The CW, The IHeartRadio Music Festival earned a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, which may be inflated due to the Chicago CW affiliate airing the Bears game.


----------



## aindik

What OTA channel aired the game in Dallas and why wouldn't TVbytheNumbers include that?


----------



## LoadStar

Ouch for Castle. Continued ouch for Hawaii Five-0. Revolution is still getting surprisingly good ratings, but not good enough to cause both Castle and H50 to get that bad of a rating... is it just MNF getting all the eyeballs, and why so much more this year than before?


----------



## LoadStar

aindik said:


> What OTA channel aired the game in Dallas and why wouldn't TVbytheNumbers include that?


Dunno about the channel in Dallas - but TVByTheNumbers has been incredibly *stupid* about reporting OTA simulcast stations for MNF and Thursday Night Football.

Last week, they only reported that the Green Bay ABC affiliate simulcast the game. I sent them a correction saysing that it was also simulcast on the ABC affiliate in Milwaukee, which made a *much* bigger impact on the ratings. (Green Bay is #69, Milwaukee is #34... and in Milwaukee, the game got over a 40 share on WISN.) They chose to completely ignore that.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> What OTA channel aired the game in Dallas and why wouldn't TVbytheNumbers include that?


The CW in Chicago. It's the first sentence Astrohip posted.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

WhiskeyTango said:


> The CW in Chicago. It's the first sentence Astrohip posted.


That is the OTA station in Chicago that aired the game. He was asking which OTA station in Dallas aired the game (that was also played in Dallas).


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DreadPirateRob said:


> That is the OTA station in Chicago that aired the game. He was asking which OTA station in Dallas aired the game (that was also played in Dallas).


Duh, reading comprehension fail.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Hawaii Five-O had a 6% improvement in its ratings, so not so much an ouch as the surprisingly bad numbers last week. The surprise is the 23% drop in the ratings for the Mob Doctor. Big OUCH there! Bones is not doing well at all either, at -9%.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Monday's final numbers are out:



> The Voice, How I Met Your Mother, Dancing with the Stars, 2 Broke Girls and Hawaii Five-0 were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49, while the iHeartRadio Music Festival was adjusted down a tenth versus Monday's preliminary ratings.


----------



## LoadStar

At what point does the CW finally state "You know, this just isn't working" and throw in the towel? Or, possibly, the question should be: at what point do the affiliates start bailing, opting to show syndicated content instead, and retaining all the ad money themselves?

It really is quite sad to watch that network, because when it was The WB, it really looked like it could have a chance to be the next FOX. Now? It just feels cheap, like they don't care anymore.


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> At what point does the CW finally state "You know, this just isn't working" and throw in the towel? Or, possibly, the question should be: at what point do the affiliates start bailing, opting to show syndicated content instead, and retaining all the ad money themselves?
> 
> It really is quite sad to watch that network, because when it was The WB, it really looked like it could have a chance to be the next FOX. Now? It just feels cheap, like they don't care anymore.


The problem is that whatever ad money the affiliates are getting now would be cut significantly if they stopped being a CW affiliate. Without any original content, why would anyone bother watching that channel, and consequently, what advertisers would pay to have their ads on that channel?


----------



## Church AV Guy

LoadStar said:


> *At what point does the CW finally state "You know, this just isn't working" and throw in the towel?* Or, possibly, the question should be: at what point do the affiliates start bailing, opting to show syndicated content instead, and retaining all the ad money themselves?
> 
> It really is quite sad to watch that network, because when it was The WB, it really looked like it could have a chance to be the next FOX. Now? It just feels cheap, like they don't care anymore.


I have asked myself that for a few years now. I have really liked SOME of their shows, Supernatural and Ringer (last year) for example, but as a whole, it's really a failure. of course, with only a few exceptions (and some notable sports programming) NBC is not doing too much better.


----------



## aindik

What syndicated content is there to run?

We have a channel that used to be MyNetworkTV affiliate (it was the WB affiliate before that). Tonight in Prime Time it's running two reruns of House. Tomorrow, two reruns of Numb3rs. 

I'm pretty sure the CW affiliate gets better ratings and makes more money for the affiliate in prime time than that channel does.


----------



## DevdogAZ

The one thing I don't understand is why The CW continues to be treated as a "Broadcast Network" when it comes to media reporting on ratings and schedules, etc. Given the miniscule ratings, it seems the media should give more attention to cable networks and to some Spanish-language networks rather than to The CW.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

After the CW signed that billion dollar deal to allow Netflix to stream its shows, I think they have decided to operate much the way cable networks do described in this thread. Basically forget the ratings and make their money by selling the content digitally.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> The one thing I don't understand is why The CW continues to be treated as a "Broadcast Network" when it comes to media reporting on ratings and schedules, etc. Given the miniscule ratings, it seems the media should give more attention to cable networks and to some Spanish-language networks rather than to The CW.


IIRC, the ratings on cable are on a different scale. IOW, the denominator in the fraction is different.


----------



## MikeMar

2.5 for Bob's Burgers, not bad


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> IIRC, the ratings on cable are on a different scale. IOW, the denominator in the fraction is different.


You're probably right. Last time I remember looking, there are supposedly about 112 million US TV households. If you just take the numbers that have access to cable/satellite programming, that's probably closer to 100 million. So yes, the denominator is different.

But the point remains. Many cable networks get more viewers and better 18-49 ratings than does The CW on a regular basis. Why is The CW lumped in with the broadcast networks when the media reports on TV? Why don't they simply ignore The CW just like they ignore most of the lower-rated cable nets?


----------



## astrohip

MikeMar said:


> 2.5 for Bob's Burgers, not bad


Pretty good episode too. One Eyed Snakes Motorcycle club. heh heh

This is the first year that BB has premiered with the main Animation Domination shows, instead of a mid-season filler. I'm sure that helped, along with the fact it's finally being recognized by more viewers as a pretty good show.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> The one thing I don't understand is why The CW continues to be treated as a "Broadcast Network" when it comes to media reporting on ratings and schedules, etc. Given the miniscule ratings, it seems the media should give more attention to cable networks and to some Spanish-language networks rather than to The CW.


Because it IS a broadcast network and available OTA? Not that I've watched anything on CW regularly. (Was Beauty and the Geek on CW.. answering myself, yes.. at least 2007+) I did record the iHeartRadio show and downloaded to my computer. Some eon I'll snip out the interesting performances and convert to audio to listen on my phone.


----------



## Steveknj

I'm still surprised that shows like The Voice and DWTS continue to do so well. Aren't you people bored of the SAME show over and over? 

I'm sure whatever shows I like are destined to do poorly in the ratings. I really need to become a Nielsen home


----------



## MikeMar

astrohip said:


> Pretty good episode too. One Eyed Snakes Motorcycle club. heh heh
> 
> This is the first year that BB has premiered with the main Animation Domination shows, instead of a mid-season filler. I'm sure that helped, along with the fact it's finally being recognized by more viewers as a pretty good show.


Yeah, I loved when the biker chick opened the beer with her huge boobs and Louise said "well NOW I want them" 

Great great show  Everyone watch! Get that up to a 3.0


----------



## LoadStar

Steveknj said:


> I'm still surprised that shows like The Voice and DWTS continue to do so well. Aren't you people bored of the SAME show over and over?


DWTS is doing lousy compared with previous seasons.

As for The Voice, what keeps that show fresh, at least through the blind audition rounds, is the coaches. They are terrifically entertaining. I predict that as with previous seasons, now that the blind audition rounds are done, the ratings will subside somewhat.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 2, 2012:*
prelims



Code:


Time    Net     Show                                18-49   Viewers (Millions)
8:00    CBS     NCIS                                3.6/11  18.50
        NBC     The Voice (Clip Show)               2.9/9   8.22
        FOX     Raising Hope (Season Premiere)      1.7/5   3.89
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars (Clip Show)  1.3/4   8.21
        CW      Hart Of Dixie (Season Premiere)     0.7/2   1.54
                
8:30    FOX     Ben And Kate                        1.6/5   3.26
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles                   3.1/8   14.87
        FOX     New Girl                            2.8/7   5.07
        NBC     Go On                               2.2/6   5.99
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars              2.1/5   11.80
        CW      The Next                            0.3/1   0.66
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project                   1.9/5   3.75
        NBC     The New Normal                      1.7/5   4.61
                
10:00   CBS     Vegas                               2.1/6   12.07
        NBC     Parenthood                          1.7/5   4.48
        ABC     Private Practice                    1.6/4   6.12

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 12% from last week's 4.1. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 9% from last week's 3.4. Vegas garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating down 16% from last week's 2.5.

On FOX, the season premiere of Raising Hope scored a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 45% from a 3.1 for last season's premiere on Tuesday, September 20 at 9:30PM, which it followed the highly rated season premiere of New Girl. The second episode of Ben And Kate earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 24% from last week's 2.1. New Girl garnered a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week's premiere. The Mindy Project notched a 1.9 among adults 18-49, down 21% from last week's 2.4.

On NBC, The Voice best of the auditions clip show earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 31% from last week's 4.2. Go On scored a 2.2 18-49 rating, down 19% from last week's 2.7. The New Normal garnered a 1.7 among adults 18-49 down from 15% last week's 2.0. among adults 18-49. Parenthood notched a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down 6% from last week's 1.8.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars, garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49, even with last week. Private Practice earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 16% from last week's 1.9.

On the CW, the season premiere of Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating down from a 0.8 for its series premiere on September 26, 2011 at 9PM but up from a a 0.6 for its season finale on May 15, 2012.The Next earned a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, matching its last original episode on Thursday ,September 27.


----------



## billypritchard

That 9pm hour is rough these days. Glad to see Parenthood beat Private Practice. Ha!


----------



## aindik

The word "up" appeared only once in that entire summary. In the last paragraph about a CW show nobody watches.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Was there something going on last night I'm not aware of? Lots of shows with significant drops. Fox is starting to look a lot like NBC these days. I think NBC may have been a bit premature with the back 9's for Go On and New Normal.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> Was there something going on last night I'm not aware of? Lots of shows with significant drops. Fox is starting to look a lot like NBC these days. I think NBC may have been a bit premature with the back 9's for Go On and New Normal.


Nothing that I know of, other than that these were no longer season premieres, so the numbers were bound to go down.

NBC's intention with giving the early extensions was to bolster viewer confidence that they shows will not be canceled prematurely, and thus hopefully keep the viewers coming back. I agree it was premature for The New Normal, but I think it was a good idea for Revolution and Go On.


----------



## Church AV Guy

WhiskeyTango said:


> Was there something going on last night I'm not aware of? Lots of shows with significant drops. Fox is starting to look a lot like NBC these days. I think NBC may have been a bit premature with the back 9's for Go On and New Normal.


I was thinking the same two things.


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> Was there something going on last night I'm not aware of? Lots of shows with significant drops. Fox is starting to look a lot like NBC these days. I think NBC may have been a bit premature with the back 9's for Go On and New Normal.


There were important baseball games last night in NY, Baltimore, Dallas and the Bay Area (Oakland). I wonder if they impacted the ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 3, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                           18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (millions)
8:00    FOX     The X Factor                    3.4/10          9.26
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines           2.9/9           10.49
        ABC     The Middle                      2.2/7           7.93
        NBC     Animal Practice                 1.5/5           5.22
        CW      Oh Sit!                         0.3/1           0.92
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors                   2.0/6           6.61
        NBC     Guys With Kids                  1.8/5           5.50
                
9:00    [COLOR="Red"]NBC     Pres Debate (9-11) Live         3.4/8           9.91
        CBS     Pres Debate (9-11) Live         3.0/7           10.18
        ABC     Pres Debate (9-11) Live         3.0/7           10.12
        FOX     Pres Debate (9-11) Live         2.8/7           6.98[/COLOR]
        CW      Supernatural (Season Premiere)  0.8/2           1.80
                
10:30   [COLOR="Red"]NBC     Post-Debate Coverage - Live     2.5/7           7.55
        ABC     Post-Debate Coverage - Live     2.2/6           7.70
        CBS     Post-Debate Coverage - Live     2.0/5           6.95
        FOX     Post-Debate Coverage - Live     1.8/5           4.88[/COLOR]

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: Due to live coverage of the first Presidential Debate on ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX, the entire primetime line-up is subject to more than the usual adjustments in the nationals.

FOX and CBS tied for number 1 network with adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On FOX, a one hour edition of The X Factor garnered a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating, matching last week's performance

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines earned a 2.9 down 6% from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.2 down 24% from last week's 2.9. The second episode of The Neighbors earned a 2.0 down 38% from a 3.2 last week, when it premiered in the cushy post Modern Family timeslot.

On NBC Animal Practice garnered a 1.5 among adults 18-49,up 7% from last week's 1.4. Guys With Kids earned a 1.8, adults 18-49 rating, up 13% from last week's 1.6.

On the CW, Oh Sit! scored a 0.3, down 25% from last week's 0.4 among adults 18-49. The season premiere of Supernatural earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last season's premiere on September 23,2011 and up 14% from a 0.7 for the season 7 finale on May 19 , 2012. Most of your predictions were about right.

The Big four network aired Presidential Debate Coverage from 9-10:33PM, followed by analysis. The commercial free ratings for the debate itself will be sustained (in other words not counted) in the final national ratings. NBC earned a 3.2 CBS and ABC a 3.0 and FOX? a 2.8 among adults 18-49. We'll have a better idea of precisely how many people watched the debates when the cable ratings and nationals are released this afternoon.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 3, 2012:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time    Net     Show                           18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (millions)
> 8:00    FOX     The X Factor                    3.4/10          9.26
> CBS     Survivor: Philippines           2.9/9           10.49
> ABC     The Middle                      2.2/7           7.93
> NBC     Animal Practice                 1.5/5           5.22
> CW      Oh Sit!                         0.3/1           0.92
> 
> 8:30    ABC     The Neighbors                   2.0/6           6.61
> NBC     Guys With Kids                  1.8/5           5.50
> 
> 9:00    [COLOR="Red"]NBC     Pres Debate (9-11) Live         3.4/8           9.91
> CBS     Pres Debate (9-11) Live         3.0/7           10.18
> ABC     Pres Debate (9-11) Live         3.0/7           10.12
> FOX     Pres Debate (9-11) Live         2.8/7           6.98[/COLOR]
> CW      Supernatural (Season Premiere)  0.8/2           1.80
> 
> 10:30   [COLOR="Red"]NBC     Post-Debate Coverage - Live     2.5/7           7.55
> ABC     Post-Debate Coverage - Live     2.2/6           7.70
> CBS     Post-Debate Coverage - Live     2.0/5           6.95
> FOX     Post-Debate Coverage - Live     1.8/5           4.88[/COLOR]
> 
> comments from TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> Note: Due to live coverage of the first Presidential Debate on ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX, the entire primetime line-up is subject to more than the usual adjustments in the nationals.
> 
> FOX and CBS tied for number 1 network with adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.
> 
> On FOX, a one hour edition of The X Factor garnered a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating, matching last week's performance
> 
> On CBS, Survivor: Philippines earned a 2.9 down 6% from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.2 down 24% from last week's 2.9. The second episode of The Neighbors earned a 2.0 down 38% from a 3.2 last week, when it premiered in the cushy post Modern Family timeslot.
> 
> On NBC Animal Practice garnered a 1.5 among adults 18-49,up 7% from last week's 1.4. Guys With Kids earned a 1.8, adults 18-49 rating, up 13% from last week's 1.6.
> 
> On the CW, Oh Sit! scored a 0.3, down 25% from last week's 0.4 among adults 18-49. The season premiere of Supernatural earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last season's premiere on September 23,2011 and up 14% from a 0.7 for the season 7 finale on May 19 , 2012. Most of your predictions were about right.
> 
> The Big four network aired Presidential Debate Coverage from 9-10:33PM, followed by analysis. The commercial free ratings for the debate itself will be sustained (in other words not counted) in the final national ratings. NBC earned a 3.2 CBS and ABC a 3.0 and FOX? a 2.8 among adults 18-49. We'll have a better idea of precisely how many people watched the debates when the cable ratings and nationals are released this afternoon.


It's just curious why NBC would get the "younger" viewers to tune to the debate after NOT watching the 8 to 9 o'clock shows. I'd think with the debates, most people would just stick with the channel they are on if they are watching the broadcast networks. I just flipped on my TV and ABC was on, so I left it. Made no real difference.


----------



## aindik

If I watched the debate on TV, I would have watched it on CBS for one reason and one reason only: picture quality.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm always confused about how they get the ratings on nights like this, because in the East, the networks showed certain primetime shows before the debate started, while in the West, the debate started at 6 pm and then the primetime shows came on after. So they can't really count the timeslots, because they're not uniform across the timezones.


----------



## marksman

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm always confused about how they get the ratings on nights like this, because in the East, the networks showed certain primetime shows before the debate started, while in the West, the debate started at 6 pm and then the primetime shows came on after. So they can't really count the timeslots, because they're not uniform across the timezones.


I suspect we will see a lot of adjustments in the final numbers because of it. I think the preliminary numbers only cover time slots then they spend the day adjusting. Could see a lot today.

With NBC getting the highest debate ratings I could see the NBC sitcoms losing the gains they made over last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight (prelims) ratings for Thursday, October 4, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory         4.9/16          15.38
        FOX     The X Factor                3.1/10          9.14
        ABC     Last Resort                 1.8/6           7.87
        NBC     30 Rock (Season Premiere)   1.3/4           3.40
        CW      The Next (8-10PM) (Finale)  0.3/1           0.90
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men          3.7/11          12.67
        NBC     Up All Night                1.4/4           3.09
                
9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy              3.7/10          10.56
        CBS     Person Of Interest          3.1/8           14.62
        FOX     Glee                        2.6/7           6.21
        NBC     The Office                  2.1/6           4.11
                
9:30    NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.9/5           3.53
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary                  2.6/7           11.22
        ABC     Scandal                     2.1/6           6.82
        NBC     Rock Center                 1.1/3           3.39

and comments from TVbytheNumbers:

The Thursday Night NFL Network Arizona/St. Louis game was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in Phoenix and the CW affiliate in St. Louis. As a result the numbers for CBS and the CW are probably inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the final numbers

CBS was the number one network among adults 18-49 and in total viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 2% from a 5.0 for last week's premiere. Two and a Half Men scored a 3.7 among adults 18-49, up 6% from last week's 3.5. Person Of Interest garnered a 3.1 in adults 18-49, up 7% from last week's 2.9. The second episode of Elementary earned a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating down 16% from last week's 3.1. Note that these numbers may be inflated due to football pre-emptions in Phoenix.

On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating down 18% from a 2.2 for last week's premiere. Grey's Anatomy scored a 3.7, down 16% from the premiere's huge 4.4 adults 18-49 rating last week. Scandal garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On FOX, The X Factor scored a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 3% from last week's 3.2. Glee earned a 2.6 up 8% from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the season premiere of Thirty Rock notched a 1.3 in adults 18-49, down 28% from a 1.8 for last season's premiere on January 12, 2012 and down 7% from a 1.4 for last season's finale on May 17, 2012 . Last year, the season premiere of Community garnered a 1.7n in the time period. Up All Night earned a 1.4, even with last week's adults 18-49 rating. The Office garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating matching last weeks performance. Parks and Recreation scored a 1.9 among adults 18-49, up 19% from last week's 1.6. Rock Center earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 38% from last week's 0.8.

On the CW, the two hour finale of The Next garnered a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## aindik

Wow, that's a terrible number for 30 Rock.


----------



## JYoung

aindik said:


> Wow, that's a terrible number for 30 Rock.


Yes, it's pretty bad but then, 30 Rock has never gotten good ratings.
At best, it's only gotten fair ratings.


----------



## Flop

JYoung said:


> Yes, it's pretty bad but then, 30 Rock has never gotten good ratings.
> At best, it's only gotten fair ratings.


Because it's a bad show that us stupid people don't like, and there's not enough smart people for it to get good ratings.


----------



## bengalfreak

Flop said:


> Because it's a bad show that us stupid people don't like, and there's not enough smart people for it to get good ratings.


Pretty much


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 7, 2012:*



Code:


Time        Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers 
7:00 PM     CBS     NFL Overrun                     7.8     22  23.18
            NBC     Football night in America       2.1     6   6.47
            FOX     NFL Overrun/The Simpsons -R     2.0     6   4.64
            ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.5     4   6.48
                    
7:30 PM     NBC     Football Night in America       4.0     11  10.26
            FOX     The Cleveland Show (Premiere)   2.2     6   4.43
            CBS     60 Minutes (7:30-8:30)          3.8     11  16.07
                    
8:00 PM     NBC     Football Night in America       5.4     14  13.82
            ABC     Once Upon A Time                3.3     8   9.62
            FOX     The Simpsons                    3.1     8   6.52
                    
8:30 PM     NBC     Sunday Night Football (8:30-11) 6.2     15  15.79
            CBS     Amazing Race (8:30-9:30)        2.5     6   9.77
            FOX     Bob's Burgers                   2.3     6   4.84
                    
9:00PM      FOX     Family Guy                      3.4     8   6.74
            ABC     Revenge                         2.6     6   8.27
                    
9:30 PM     FOX     American Dad                    2.6     6   5.18
            CBS     The Good Wife (9:30-10:30)      1.7     4   8.95
                    
10:00PM     ABC     666 Park Avenue                 1.7     4   5.08
                    
10:30PM     CBS     The Mentalist (10:30-11p)       1.6     4   8.70

comments from TVbytheNumbers

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football), & CBS/FOX (NFL Overrun) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Chargers/Saints) from 8:30-11:00PM earned a 6.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's 9.0 18-49 rating

On FOX,The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror special earned a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating, down last week's 3.8 premiere rating. The premiere of The Cleveland Show earned a 2.2, up from last year's premiere, which earned a 1.8 rating. Bob's Burgers scored a 2.3 among adults 18-49, down from last week's 2.6. Family Guy earned a 3.4, up from last week's 3.3 rating. American Dad garnered a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, also up from last week's 2.5 rating.

On ABC, the season premiere of America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.5 adults 18-49, flat with last season's premiere. Once Upon A Time garnered a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating, down six tenths from last week's 3.9 premiere rating. Most of your predictions were too optimistic. Revenge earned a 2.6, also down six tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. 666 Park Avenue scored a 1.7, down half a ratings point from last week's 2.2 rating

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating, up from last week's 1.7 rating, but likely inflated due to the preceding overrun. The Amazing Race was even with last week's 2.5 rating. The Good Wife garnered a 1.7, down a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating and the lowest fall telecast rating ever for the series. The Mentalist earned a series low 1.6 after last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

How do the preliminaries handle the fact that CBS prime time shows start at a different time on the east coast than they do on the west coast on NFL Double Header Sundays?

Also, anticipating tonight, no effect on the network ratings from the MNF game involving a New York team. The game is on WWOR channel 9, which has no network affiliation. Not sure about who has the game in Houston.


----------



## astrohip

It seems clear CBS has killed The Mentalist. Last season it averaged 14.5 million viewers, and was ranked #12 for the year in total viewers. This week it had 8.7 million viewers. They seem to know what they're doing, and I'm sure they have their reasons, as they had to know this would happen. But I can't figure out what those reasons might be. Simply make room for Elementary?


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> How do the preliminaries handle the fact that CBS prime time shows start at a different time on the east coast than they do on the west coast on NFL Double Header Sundays?
> 
> Also, anticipating tonight, no effect on the network ratings from the MNF game involving a New York team. The game is on WWOR channel 9, which has no network affiliation. Not sure about who has the game in Houston.


The CBS affiliate. They are bumping all the CBS shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> It seems clear CBS has killed The Mentalist. Last season it averaged 14.5 million viewers, and was ranked #12 for the year in total viewers. This week it had 8.7 million viewers. They seem to know what they're doing, and I'm sure they have their reasons, as they had to know this would happen. But I can't figure out what those reasons might be. *Simply make room for Elementary?*


I think this is the primary reason. The Mentalist had been given a couple seasons to grow in the ratings and it just never did much more than it had from the beginning. So I'm sure CBS realized they could probably move it elsewhere and not lose much, while freeing up the post-Person of Interest timeslot for a new show.

Frankly, I'm pretty surprised at how horrible all the scripted dramas are doing on Sundays (other than Once Upon A Time). Sunday night used to be the home of many of the top scripted dramas. But now the cable networks are dominating that space (Dexter, Homeland, Boardwalk Empire, Hell On Wheels). And it's just going to get worse next week when The Walking Dead premieres.


----------



## aaronwt

Is that next week? Sweet!!

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## DevdogAZ

Monday's preliminary ratings from TVbythenumbers:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10 pm)		4.7	12	12.577
	CBS	How I Met Your Mother		3.2	9	8.139
	ABC	Dancing w/ Stars (8-10 pm)	2.1	5	13.331
	FOX	Bones				2.0	5	7.092
	CW	90210				0.5	1	0.995

8:30 PM	CBS	Partners			2.2	6	6.345

9:00 PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls			3.7	9	10.124
	FOX	The Mob Doctor			0.9	2	3.457
	CW	Gossip Girl			0.4	1	0.768

9:30 PM	CBS	Mike & Molly			3.1	7	9.417

10:00PM	NBC	Revolution			3.1	8	8.206
	ABC	Castle				2.2	6	10.562
	CBS	Hawaii Five-0			2.2	6	9.006

And their comments:



> Note: Last night's Monday Night Football game (Texans/Jets) was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in Houston. As a result, the CBS numbers may be a bit inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.
> 
> NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.
> 
> On NBC, The Voice scored a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating, up from last week's 4.6 Revolution garnered a 3.1, dipping again from last week's 3.2 among adults 18-49. Your predictions were about right
> 
> On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.2, down from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Partners scored a 2.2, up a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls garnered a 3.7, up two points from last week's 3.5 among adults 18-49. Mike & Molly notched a 3.1, also up two tenths from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 2.2, up two tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Ratings for CBS may be inflated due to local NFL coverage
> 
> On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars was even with last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 2.2, up three tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On FOX, Bones earned a 2.0, down a tenth from last week's 2.1 among adults 18-49. The Mob Doctor scored a 0.9, down a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On The CW, the premiere of 90210 earned a 0.5, down from last season's 0.9 premiere rating. Gossip Girl premiered to a 0.4, down from last year's 0.7 premiere rating.


----------



## LoadStar

The Mob Doctor's ratings are just hilariously bad. Not, you know, CW bad, but frankly about as bad as things can get for FOX. If it airs next week, I'll be shocked.

"The Steal" definitely gave a nice boost to the battle rounds on The Voice. 

Nice stabilization/rebound for Castle. I'm betting on a .1 drop in the finals for Castle, and a .2 drop for H50.

Edit: correction, I think Castle will be stable. Only reason it would drop is if DWTS had higher ratings than Castle did, which it didn't.


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> The Mob Doctor's ratings are just hilariously bad. Not, you know, CW bad, but frankly about as bad as things can get for FOX. If it airs next week, I'll be shocked.


It wasn't going to air Oct. 15 either way, as FOX will be airing Game 2 of the NLCS. Oct. 22 will be Game 7 of the NLCS, if necessary. Oct. 29 will be Game 5 of the World Series, if necessary.

So now is the perfect time for FOX to cancel The Mob Doctor, as they have four weeks from yesterday before they have to air something else in that slot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the final adjustments for Monday night:

The Voice, and Dancing with the Stars, were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49, while Partners, 2Broke Girls, Mike & Molly, and Hawaii Five-O were adjusted down three tenths, and How I Met Your Mother, 90210 and Revolution were adjusted down a single tenth versus Monday's preliminary ratings.



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10 pm)		4.8	9	12.89
	CBS	How I Met Your Mother		3.1	9	7.82
	ABC	Dancing w/ Stars (8-10 pm)	2.2	6	13.55
	FOX	Bones				2.0	5	7.20
	CW	90210				0.4	1	0.94

8:30 PM	CBS	Partners			1.9	5	5.71

9:00 PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls			3.4	8	9.42
	FOX	The Mob Doctor			0.9	2	3.36
	CW	Gossip Girl			0.4	1	0.78

9:30 PM	CBS	Mike & Molly			2.8	7	8.67

10:00PM	NBC	Revolution			3.1	8	8.01
	ABC	Castle				2.2	6	10.61
	CBS	Hawaii Five-0			1.9	5	8.39


----------



## GoHalos

It's crazy how low Dancing with the Stars 18-49 Rating is with the number of viewers they have -- man does that show skew older.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TVbytheNumbers has an Interesting take on a potential reason why FOX hasn't yet announced the cancellation of The Mob Doctor:



> *Is Fox Playing an Expensive Game of "Chicken" To Avoid Not Having the First Canceled New Show?*
> 
> Normally this time of year I'd be checking my e-mail and Twitter religiously until at least 9pm PT just to make sure Fox didn't wait for New York to fall asleep before announcing they'd canceled Mob Doctor. I'm not so sure this year. With Mob Doctor on break for the next few weeks while the MLB playoffs and World Series take place, it looks to me like Fox is trying to buy some time to dodge the bad PR of being the first network to cancel one of its new shows. That's the only reason I can think of the cancellation hasn't already been announced, and I can't help but wonder if that's a good reason.
> 
> Perhaps there are other reasons, but... The show obviously debuted badly (a 1.5 live+SD adults 18-49 rating) only to slip another 40% to a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating in its third episode. It will definitely be canceled, and it's hard to imagine repeats performing much worse.
> 
> We frequently poo poo network PR, but if Fox is just waiting to not have the first cancellation, they're putting a price tag on avoiding that negative PR that is at least in the 7 figure range. Just how expensive it winds up is a function of whether/when one of the other networks blinks first and cancels one of its shows.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 9, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                   18-49        Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice               4.4     13   11.93
        CBS     NCIS                    3.3     10   18.09
        FOX     Raising Hope            1.8     5    4.11
        ABC     DWTS                    1.2     4    8.239
        CW      Hart Of Dixie           0.4     1    1.20

8:30PM  FOX     Ben And Kate            1.5     4    3.33

9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles       2.9     8    15.10
        NBC     Go On                   2.8     7    6.95
        FOX     New Girl                2.7     7    4.99
        ABC     DWTS                    2.1     6    13.18
        CW      Dr. Horrible's Sing...  0.2     1    0.57

9:30PM  NBC     The New Normal          2.0     5    4.96
        FOX     The Mindy Project       1.9     5    3.569

10:00PM CBS     Vegas                   2.0     5    11.78
        NBC     Parenthood              2.0     6    4.99
        ABC     Private Practice        1.6     4    6.05

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.3 down from last week's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 2.9, down two tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Vegas was even with last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.8, up a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Ben And Kate earned a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 2.7, down a tenth from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project was even with last week's 1.9 among adults 18-49,

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.4, way up from last week's a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating (for the auditions recap episode) and a three-week Tuesday high. Go On scored a 2.8, up seven tenths from last week's 2.1 18-49 rating and also a three week high. The New Normal garnered a 2.0, up three tenths from last week's 1.7 among adults 18-49.Parenthood notched a 2.0 up four tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating and is a season high.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars, was even with last week's 2.1 adults 18-49. Private Practice was also even with last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.4, down three tenths from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. The television premiere of the five year old online video Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog earned a 0.2. adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, huge jumps for NBC on the night vs. last Tuesday. Shows how important a strong lead in show is, as it raised all the rest of the NBC boats for the rest of the night.


----------



## LoadStar

Wow at the CW. I mean, I'm not surprised in the least... but ouch. I wonder what the record is for the lowest rated prime time network show. The CW has to be getting close to being a contender.


----------



## billypritchard

Yay for Parenthood. How can CBS accept Vegas getting such low 18-49 with its lead-in?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

billypritchard said:


> Yay for Parenthood. How can CBS accept Vegas getting such low 18-49 with its lead-in?


Because it's at 10pm.

Wait, I'm completely confused. You are cheering Parenthood which got a 2.0 from a 2.8 lead in and questioning Vegas' 2.0 from a 2.9 lead in?


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 10, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     The X Factor (8-10PM)       3.4     9    9.357
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines       2.6     8    9.576
        ABC     The Middle                  2.4     7    7.807
        CW      Arrow -P                    1.3     4    4.017
        NBC     Animal Practice             1.1     3    3.875

8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors               1.9     5    6.271
        NBC     Guys With Kids              1.4     4    4.196

9:00 PM ABC     Modern Family               4.7     13   12.030
        CBS     Criminal Minds              3.0     8    11.352
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU            1.8     5    6.184
        CW      Supernatural                1.0     3    2.588

9:30PM  ABC     Modern Family               4.9     12   12.226
    
10:00PM ABC     Nashville -P                2.8     8    8.978
        CBS     CSI                         2.6     7    10.584
        NBC     Chicago Fire -P             1.9     5    6.438

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number 1 network with adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On FOX, The X Factor garnered a 3.4, down a tenth from last week's 3.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines earned a 2.6, down four tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating and a new low. Criminal Minds earned 3.0, down a tenth from its last original's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating and a new low for fall. CSI earned a 2.6 rating, up a tenth from its last original's 2.5 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.4, up two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors was flat with last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. A double shot of Modern Family earned a 4.7 and a 4.9 at 9 and 9:30, down from the the 5.5 their last original earned. The premiere of Nashville at 10PM earned a 2.8 rating.

On NBC Animal Practice garnered a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Guys With Kids earned a 1.4, also down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.8, which is down three tenths after its 2.1 premiere rating and a new fall low. The series premiere of Chicago Fire earned a 1.9 rating.

On the CW, the premiere of Arrow scored a 1.3 among adults 18-49. It was also the most-watched CW premiere in 3 years, and gave the network its best adult 18-49 ratings in two years (since 10/13/10). The dreamers were right! Supernatural earned a 1.0, up two tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## billypritchard

WhiskeyTango said:


> Because it's at 10pm.
> 
> Wait, I'm completely confused. You are cheering Parenthood which got a 2.0 from a 2.8 lead in and questioning Vegas' 2.0 from a 2.9 lead in?


Vegas is a brand new show, while Parenthood is in it's 4th year. Big difference on that point. Also look at the lead-in numbers

NCIS: LA. 15M viewers, 2.9 demo
Vegas. 11.78M viewers, 2.0 demo

New Normal. 4.96M viewers, 2.0 demo
Parenthood. 4.99M viewers, 2.0 demo.

Vegas is doing worse than Unforgettable did in the same slot last year.


----------



## billypritchard

Plus, Parenthood is an awesome show and deserves more viewership. I cheer for my favorites.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

billypritchard said:


> Plus, Parenthood is an awesome show and deserves more viewership. I cheer for my favorites.


:up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

billypritchard said:


> Vegas is doing worse than Unforgettable did in the same slot last year.


Does that mean it will be canceled and then later renewed to be aired in summer 2014?


----------



## marksman

I think UAN and 30 rock will be adjusted down. Both doing really poorly.

I can see it being a blessing for Whitney and community to be held back. I am predicting Whitney will end up with a third season once it starts airing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are the preliminary numbers for Thursday night. Expect lots of adjustments due to the VP debate:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	CBS	The Big Bang Theory		4.2	13	13.767
	FOX	The X Factor			2.9	8	8.25
	ABC	The Last Resort			1.6	4	6.93
	CW	The Vampire Diaries		1.6	5	3.483
	NBC	30 Rock				1.4	4	3.824

8:30 PM	CBS	Two and a Half Men		3.4	9	11.74
	NBC	Up All Night			1.2	3	3.462

9:00 PM	CBS	Vice Presidential Debate	2.1	5	10.397
	NBC	Vice Presidential Debate	2.1	5	6.771
	FOX	Vice Presidential Debate	2.0	5	5.345
	ABC	Vice Presidential Debate	1.8	4	6.902
	CW	Beauty and the Beast - P	1.3	3	3.158

Comments from TVbythenumbers:



> The Thursday Night NFL Network Steelers/Titans game was simulcast on the CW affiliate in Pittsburgh and the FOX affiliate in Nashville. As a result the numbers for FOX and the CW are probably inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the final numbers
> 
> Note: Due to live coverage of the first Presidential Debate on ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX, the entire primetime line-up is subject to more than the usual adjustments in the nationals.
> 
> CBS was the number one network among adults 18-49 and in total viewers.
> 
> On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.2, down seven tenths from last week's 4.9 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 3.4, down two tenths from last week's 3.6 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On FOX, The X Factor scored a 2.9, adults 18-49 rating down from last week's 3.2.
> 
> On NBC 30 Rock was even with last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Up All Night earned a 1.2, down two tenths from last week's1.4
> 
> On the CW, the season premiere of The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.6, up from last year's 1.5 premiere rating. Beauty And The Beast debuted to a 1.3. For once, your votes were too pessimistic!
> 
> Coverage of the Vice Presidential debate earned a 2.1 on CBS, a 2.1 on NBC, a 2.0 on FOX, and a 1.8 on ABC. However these are live numbers and likely for more adjustment in the finals.
> 
> Note: Since the debate is commercial-free, ratings will be not be counted in the final national ratings.


----------



## JYoung

marksman said:


> I think UAN and 30 rock will be adjusted down. Both doing really poorly.
> 
> I can see it being a blessing for Whitney and community to be held back. I am predicting Whitney will end up with a third season once it starts airing.


Considering Whiney was hovering at 1.9 for it's last finale on Wednesday, I can't think it will do that well even though it's going to be on Friday night.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> Considering Whiney was hovering at 1.9 for it's last finale on Wednesday, I can't think it will do that well even though it's going to be on Friday night.


But it's likely not going to be on Friday night anymore. It's currently not scheduled for any specific day or time, and is simply waiting for NBC to determine where to put it. Given how poorly Animal Practice and Guys with Kids are doing on Wednesdays, how poorly Up All Night is doing on Thursdays, and the fact that 30 Rock only has 13 episodes this season, I think that NBC will eventually decide to bring Whitney (and Community) back on one of those nights rather than try to start a comedy block on Friday.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DevdogAZ said:


> But it's likely not going to be on Friday night anymore. It's currently not scheduled for any specific day or time, and is simply waiting for NBC to determine where to put it. Given how poorly Animal Practice and Guys with Kids are doing on Wednesdays, how poorly Up All Night is doing on Thursdays, and the fact that 30 Rock only has 13 episodes this season, I think that NBC will eventually decide to bring Whitney (and Community) back on one of those nights rather than try to start a comedy block on Friday.


What do you think they will air on Friday if that does happen?


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> What do you think they will air on Friday if that does happen?


I don't know what NBC has in their development stable or waiting in the wings, but based on what other networks have had "success" with in the 8 pm timeslot on Friday (Hell's Kitchen, Shark Tank), I think NBC would be best advised to put some kind of reality show rather than scripted drama or comedy.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> But it's likely not going to be on Friday night anymore. It's currently not scheduled for any specific day or time, and is simply waiting for NBC to determine where to put it. Given how poorly Animal Practice and Guys with Kids are doing on Wednesdays, how poorly Up All Night is doing on Thursdays, and the fact that 30 Rock only has 13 episodes this season, I think that NBC will eventually decide to bring Whitney (and Community) back on one of those nights rather than try to start a comedy block on Friday.


In which case I really don't think it will do better than 1.7 and I doubt NBC is going to give it the latitude they gave 30 Rock.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Walking Dead's premiere ended up being the biggest cable drama broadcast ever--it had 10.9 million viewers for the 9pm airing, with 7.3M of them in that 18-49 thing all the networks cry about. That's pretty sick! The only thing it didn't beat (in the demo rating) was football. Cable is where it's at... it's even more impressive when you factor in that those are the numbers without Dish subscribers being factored in, so it would have been higher (apparently there's some kind of dispute? This was the first time I heard anything about it........... HAHAHAHAH)

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Walking-Dead-Season3-Premiere-Ratings-1054687.aspx


----------



## DevdogAZ

Preliminary ratings for Monday night:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10 pm)		4.8	12	11.02
	CBS	How I Met Your Mother		3.2	9	8.08
	ABC	Dancing w/ Stars (8-10 pm)	2.1	5	12.44
	FOX	MLB Baseball (8-11 pm)		1.3	3	4.75
	CW	90210				0.6	2	1.07

8:30 PM	CBS	Partners			2.1	6	6.209

9:00 PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls			3.3	8	9.21
	CW	Gossip Girl			0.4	1	0.76

9:30 PM	CBS	Mike & Molly			3.0	7	9.025

10:00PM	NBC	Revolution			3.4	9	8.82
	ABC	Castle				2.0	5	10.87
	CBS	Hawaii Five-0			2.0	5	8.44

Commentary from TV by the Numbers:



> Note: Last night's Monday Night Football game (Chargers/Broncos) was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in San Diego. As a result, the CBS numbers may be a bit inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.
> 
> NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.
> 
> On NBC, The Voice scored a 4.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Revolution garnered a 3.4 up 13% from last week's 3.0 among adults 18-49. This was a rare care of your predictions being way too pessimistic.
> 
> On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.2, up from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Partners scored a 2.1 up from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls garnered a 3.3, down from last week's 3.4 among adults 18-49. Mike & Molly notched a 3.0 up from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 2.0, up from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Ratings for CBS may be inflated due to local NFL coverage so there is not much point to making comparisons until the finals are released this afternoon.
> 
> On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars garnered a 2.1 down 5% from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 2.0 down 9% from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On FOX, MLB Baseball Playoffs scored a preliminary 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, but will definitely be adjusted in the finals.
> 
> On The CW, 90210 earned a 0.6 among adults 18-49, up 50% from a 0.4 for last week's season premiere. Gossip Girl garnered a 0.4 matching the season premieres' 0.4 last week.


Very surprised that Revolution went up after the first four episodes. That's a great sign for NBC.

Very surprised that MLB ratings were so poor. What's the point of FOX paying millions of dollars for the rights to air the MLB playoffs if the ratings are going to be worse than what they would normally air in those timeslots? They don't get the eyeballs on their promotions, and they lose momentum for their shows.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Well it (baseball) was an upgrade over Mob Doctor, so at least they have that. I'm surprised too, that not only did Revolution go up, but that it has remained above 3.0 at all. I think it's the only 10pm show to do so.


----------



## BrettStah

I'm not surprised that MLB has low ratings - I'm only surprised when it has high ratings, actually.


----------



## TAsunder

Was last night the yankees game or the cardinals game? I would be more surprised by the former than the latter having low ratings.


----------



## aindik

TAsunder said:


> Was last night the yankees game or the cardinals game? I would be more surprised by the former than the latter having low ratings.


All the games on Fox are NLCS - Cardinals-Giants.


----------



## TAsunder

aindik said:


> All the games on Fox are NLCS - Cardinals-Giants.


Thanks. I wonder how the NCLS does on average compared to the ALCS in ratings? Could Fox have predicted lower ratings in general when they chose this schedule a while ago?


----------



## aindik

TAsunder said:


> Thanks. I wonder how the NCLS does on average compared to the ALCS in ratings? Could Fox have predicted lower ratings in general when they chose this schedule a while ago?


They get alternating league series every year. Next year they'll have the ALCS and TBS will have the NLCS, and so on. Nothing they could do about it, other than decide that they want all the afternoon games and surrender all the night games to TBS.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 16, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers
8:00    NBC     The Voice                   4.6/13      12.08
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars      2.1/6       12.69
        FOX     Raising Hope                1.7/5       4.28
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles - R       1.4/4       8.15
        CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.6/2       1.32
                
8:30    FOX     Ben And Kate                1.2/3       2.91
                
9:00    NBC     Presidential Debate         4.7/11      12.16
        ABC     Presidential Debate         2.8/7       10.96
        CBS     Presidential Debate         2.2/5       8.27
        FOX     Presidential Debate         1.7/4       4.21
        CW      Emily Owens M.D. Premiere   0.5/1       1.69

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to live coverage of the second Presidential Debate, the ratings on ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX are subject to more than the typical ratings adjustments. The final numbers will be available this afternoon There will not be national ratings for the actual debate, which aired commercial free, but there will be ratings for the post-debate analysis.

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.6 adults 18-49 rating, up/down from last week's a 4.5.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.7 among adults 18-49, down from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Ben And Kate garnered a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating down a tenth from last week's 1.5.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars earned a 2.1 down from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, up from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Emily Owens M.D. earned a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating, below most of your predictions. It was way down from the Ringer premiere's 1.2 in the time period on September 13, 2011, but thats hardly a fair comparison because Ringer was competing with reruns, not a highly anticipated debate.

Coverage of the second Presidential Debate from 9-10:30PM earned a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating on NBC, way up from a 3.2 fast national for the first debate on Wednesday, October 3. On ABC it scored a 2.8 versus a 3.0for the first debate. CBS garnered a 2.2, down from a 3.0 for the first debate. FOX notched a 1.7 compared to a 2.8 for the first debate. In other words, people generally stayed on whatever network they were watching at 8PM to watch the debate.More accurate debate numbers will be available this afternoon.


----------



## Steveknj

Wow, DWTS is really starting to tank. Wasn't that getting AI ratings a couple of years ago? I never watch those types of shows anyway, but I'm always hopeful that people get tired of these talent shows and we get something else.

Disappointed in the baseball ratings, but I have to admit, I didn't help them. The series has no "juice" for me. The two teams lack a real name superstar, and they've "been there before". I wonder if the ratings would have been better had the Washington Nats been there?


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 17, 2012:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                           18-49           Viewers
8:00    CBS     Survivor: Philippines           2.7/8           10.11
        ABC     The Middle                      2.5/8           8.35
        CW      Arrow                           1.3/4           3.48
        NBC     Animal Practice                 1.0/3           3.80
        FOX     TBD (8-10PM)                    TBD             TBD
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors                   1.9/5           6.50
        NBC     Guys With Kids                  1.4/4           4.29
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family                   4.6/12          12.14
        CBS     Criminal Minds                  3.1/8           11.76
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU                1.6/4           6.31
        CW      Supernatural                    1.0/3           2.19
                
9:30    ABC     Suburgatory (Season Premiere)   2.8/7           7.60
                
10:00   CBS     CSI                             2.4/7           10.56
        ABC     Nashville                       2.0/6           6.75
        NBC     Chicago Fire                    1.5/4           5.91

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number 1 network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Fox's jumble of baseball rain delay and game, sitcoms, and X Factor which aired live and or taped in various time zones makes their preliminary fast affiliate ratings completely useless, so we're going to wait until the final ratings before posting any Fox numbers.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines earned a 2.7, down 4% from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 3.1, up 3% from last weeks 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. CSI garnered a 2.4 among adults 18-49, down 8% from last weeks 2.6.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.5, up 4% from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 5% from last weeks 2.0. Modern Family notched a 4.6 among adults 18-49, down 4% from last weeks 4.8. The season (and timeslot) premiere of Suburgatory earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 15% from a 3.3 for the season premiere on September 28,2011 at 8:30PM but up a huge 55% from a 1.8 for its season finale on May 16, 2011 at 8:30PM. The second episode of Nashville garnered a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down a big 28% from last weeks 2.8. Fans who want to sing a sad country version of Fan Excuse Bingo can blame the American Horror Story premiere on FX and the rain delayed baseball game since all of the 10PM shows were down.

On NBC Animal Practice earned a 1.0 down 9% from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Guys With Kids scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 9% from last weeks 1.8. The second episode of Chicago Fire garnered a 1.5 among adults18-49, down 21% from the premieres 1.9.

On the CW, Arrow scored a 1.3 among adults 18-49 matching last weeks premiere. Supernatural earned a 1.0, also matching last weeks performance.


----------



## astrohip

Wow, Nashville down 28%. Next week will be a big tell, either there is some recovery (or stability), or Nashville may be doomed.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

astrohip said:


> Wow, Nashville down 28%. Next week will be a big tell, either there is some recovery (or stability), or Nashville may be doomed.


I guess this gets added to my 'Wait and See' list. So far I've got Vegas, 666 Park Ave, and now Nashville recorded but all unwatched, waiting to see if they are going to make it or not.


----------



## TAsunder

I've been watching 666 park avenue even knowing it likely will be canceled. I have no idea why.


----------



## lambertman

And "Animal Practice" has been canceled. Story's breaking on all the usual sites.


----------



## astrohip

I just read some ratings news that said Nashville has a huge DVR+3 increase, and is actually one of the better rated new series. So my comments above should perhaps be taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> And "Animal Practice" has been canceled. Story's breaking on all the usual sites.


D*mn. Love that monkey.


----------



## marksman

WhiskeyTango said:


> I guess this gets added to my 'Wait and See' list. So far I've got Vegas, 666 Park Ave, and now Nashville recorded but all unwatched, waiting to see if they are going to make it or not.


I have watched Vegas it is okay. Not watched Nashville, but 666 has improved this week. I think given abcs disastrous drama fall season that some of these lower newbies will still see all the original episodes air. I don't believe abc has enough waiting in the wings to fill all the holes

Right now that is my one hope for 666. That they have nothing to replace it with and we at least get 13.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, October 18, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory         4.8/15          15.73
        ABC     Last Resort                 1.7/5           7.06
        FOX     MLB Playoffs (8-11PM)       1.6/5           6.04
        CW      Vampire Diaries             1.3/4           2.91
        NBC     30 Rock                     1.2/4           3.04
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men          4.0/11          13.60
        NBC     Up All Night                1.3/4           2.99
                
9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy              3.4/9           9.69
        CBS     Person Of Interest          2.8/7           13.93
        NBC     The Office                  2.1/6           4.28
        CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.7/2           2.00
                
9:30    NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.6/4           3.46
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary                  2.3/6           10.91
        ABC     Scandal                     1.9/5           6.17
        NBC     Rock Center                 0.9/3           3.47

comments from TVbytheNumbers:
(comments are from the prelims, but the ratings above are the finals)


Note: The Thursday Night NFL Network 49ers/Seahawks game was simulcast on the ABC affiliate in San Francisco. As a result the 8-9pm numbers for ABC are likely inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the final numbers. The live baseball coverage on FOX is also subject to more than the usual adjustment in the finals.

CBS was the number one network among adults 18-49 and total viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.7, up 4% from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 4.0, up 14% from last weeks 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest garnered a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 7% from a 3.0 for its last original episode. Elementary scored a 2.3 among adults 18-49, down 8% from a 2.5 for its last original episode.

On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating up 6% from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. However, since the football game ended at around 8:30PM PST, this is the show most likely to be inflated by the SF ABC affiliate carrying the football game. Grey's Anatomy notched a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 13% from a 3.8 for its last new episode. Scandal scored a 2.0adults 18-49 rating, even with its last original episode.

On FOX, the MLB Playoffs scored a preliminary 1.4 adults 18-49 rating from 8-11PM, though this will almost certainly be adjusted in the finals.

On NBC 30 Rock garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, matching last weeks performance. Up All Night earned a 1.4, up 27% from last week's 1.1. The Office scored a series-low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 9% from a 2.2 for its last original episode. Parks and Recreation notched a 1.6 among adults 18-49, down 16% from a 1.9 for its last original episode and tying its series low.. Rock Center earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 10% from a 1.0 for its last original episode.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 25% from last week's 1.6. Beauty And The Beast garnered a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 42% from last week's 1.2.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, October 19, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers 
8:00    ABC     Shark Tank                  2.0/7       7.04
        FOX     Baseball Playoffs           1.7/6       6.36
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0 - R           0.8/3       5.94
        NBC     Grimm - R                   0.6/2       2.62
        CW      America's Next Top Model    0.6/2       1.47
                
9:00    ABC     Primetime: WWYD?            1.6/5       4.93
        NBC     Grimm                       1.4/5       4.87
        CBS     CSI: NY                     1.2/4       9.12
        CW      Nikita (Season Premiere)    0.3/1       0.95
                
10:00   ABC     20/20                       1.4/5       5.42
        CBS     Blue Bloods                 1.3/4       10.02
        NBC     Dateline                    1.3/4       5.00

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: Due to live baseball coverage, FOX's ratings are subject to more than the usual adjustment in the finals.

On ABC, Shark Tank garnered a series high 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, up 11% from last week's 1.8. Primetime: What Would You Do? earned a season-high 1.6, up 14% from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 notched a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On FOX, Baseball scored a preliminary 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, though that number will probably be adjusted in the finals.

On CBS, CSI: NY earned a 1.2, down 14% from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods scored a 1.3 down 7% from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC Grimm notched a 1.4, down 13% from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline NBC earned a 1.3 among adults 18-49, even with last week.

On the CW, Americas Next Top Model garnered a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 20% from an 0.5 for the last original episode on October 5. The season premiere of Nikita scored what we believe is a series low 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 50% from a 0.6 for the last season premiere on September 23, 2011 and down 25% from a 0.4 for the season finale on May 18, 2012


----------



## WhiskeyTango

That Friday CW lineup may be the most incompatible duo on TV right now. A fashion show and a kickass spy drama? I believe we may have a chance to see the rare and elusive 0.0 this season with Nikita.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 21, 2012:*



Code:


Time        Net     Show                            18-49 Rating   Viewers 
7:00 PM     CBS     NFL Overrun                     7.6     22      23.77
            NBC     Football Night in America       1.5     4       5.09
            ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.3     4       5.93
            FOX     MLB Pregame Show                1.3     4       4.65
                    
7:30 PM     NBC     Football Night in America       2.4     6       6.79
            FOX     NLCS Game 6             
                    
                    
8:00 PM     NBC     Football Night in America       4.6     12      12.44
            CBS     60 Minutes                      3.5     9       14.82
            ABC     Once Upon A Time                3.3     8       9.71
                    
8:30 PM     NBC     Sunday Night Football           6.0     15      15.579
                    
9:00PM      ABC     Revenge                         2.8     6       8.65
            CBS     The Amazing Race                2.3     5       9.39
                    
10:00PM     CBS     The Good Wife                   1.9     5       9.97
            ABC     666 Park Avenue                 1.8     4       4.93

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football), CBS (Football Overrun) & FOX (MLB Baseball) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Steelers-Bengals) from 8:30-11:00PM earned a 6.0 adults 18-49

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.3, down from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time garnered a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating, up from last week's 3.0. Most of your predictions were too pessimistic! Revenge scored 2.8, up from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. 666 Park Avenue scored a 1.8, up from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the start of all primetime shows were delayed approximately 57 minutes due to Football overtime, increasing the likelihood that the ratings will be adjusted in the finals. From 7-8PM, NFL Football earned a 7.6 adults 18-49 rating. 60 Minutes earned a 3.5 adults 18-49 raitng The Amazing Race earned a 2.3, down three tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating and a new low for a fall original. The Good Wife scored a 1.9, up two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> On CBS, the start of all primetime shows were delayed approximately 57 minutes due to Football overtime,


Didn't I read that CBS wasn't going to delay their Sunday Night shows more than 30 minutes? Or did I dream that? I haven't watched Mentalist yet, so I don't know how long the delay was (or if it even recorded).

Seems to me if they showed Mentalist an hour later than normal they might as well kiss it good-bye. How many people will stay up that late, or have that much padding on their DVR, to watch it? Especially considering the demo for that show--old & gray.


----------



## brianric

astrohip said:


> *
> On CBS, the start of all primetime shows were delayed approximately 57 minutes due to Football overtime, *


*

Delay was 27 minutes on East Coast, as the offical start time was 30 minutes later when CBS is broadcasting I believe back to back football games.*


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> *Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 21, 2012:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time        Net     Show                            18-49 Rating   Viewers
> 7:00 PM     CBS     NFL Overrun                     7.6     22      23.77
> NBC     Football Night in America       1.5     4       5.09
> ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.3     4       5.93
> FOX     MLB Pregame Show                1.3     4       4.65
> 
> 7:30 PM     NBC     Football Night in America       2.4     6       6.79
> FOX     NLCS Game 6
> 
> 
> 8:00 PM     NBC     Football Night in America       4.6     12      12.44
> CBS     60 Minutes                      3.5     9       14.82
> ABC     Once Upon A Time                3.3     8       9.71
> 
> 8:30 PM     NBC     Sunday Night Football           6.0     15      15.579
> 
> 9:00PM      ABC     Revenge                         2.8     6       8.65
> CBS     The Amazing Race                2.3     5       9.39
> 
> 10:00PM     CBS     The Good Wife                   1.9     5       9.97
> ABC     666 Park Avenue                 1.8     4       4.93
> 
> comments from TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football), CBS (Football Overrun) & FOX (MLB Baseball) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.
> 
> NBC was number one among adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.
> 
> On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Steelers-Bengals) from 8:30-11:00PM earned a 6.0 adults 18-49
> 
> On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.3, down from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time garnered a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating, up from last week's 3.0. Most of your predictions were too pessimistic! Revenge scored 2.8, up from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. 666 Park Avenue scored a 1.8, up from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On CBS, the start of all primetime shows were delayed approximately 57 minutes due to Football overtime, increasing the likelihood that the ratings will be adjusted in the finals. From 7-8PM, NFL Football earned a 7.6 adults 18-49 rating. 60 Minutes earned a 3.5 adults 18-49 raitng The Amazing Race earned a 2.3, down three tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating and a new low for a fall original. The Good Wife scored a 1.9, up two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


Is the 2.4 at 7:30 the number for football or baseball?

CBS announced that the official start times of their prime time shows would be on the half hour (starting at 7:30 ET) during weeks in which they have an NFL doubleheader (which is half of the weeks of the NFL season, but not exactly every other week). But that doesn't mean that the shows wouldn't be delayed beyond that official start time.

I'll be curious to see the ratings of baseball tonight (NLCS Game 7, St. Louis at San Francisco on Fox) versus football (Week 7, ordinary regular season game between Bears and Lions, on ESPN). I'm sure football will win, which is pretty sad for baseball.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> I'll be curious to see the ratings of baseball tonight (NLCS Game 7, St. Louis at San Francisco on Fox) versus football (Week 7, ordinary regular season game between Bears and Lions, on ESPN). I'm sure football will win, which is pretty sad for baseball.


Oh, football will absolutely win. No question about it. But don't forget that tonight is also the third and final presidential debate, so none of the networks will have new shows on. This is likely to mean increased ratings for the MNF game and possibly for the baseball game, as well.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> I'll be curious to see the ratings of baseball tonight (NLCS Game 7, St. Louis at San Francisco on Fox) versus football (Week 7, ordinary regular season game between Bears and Lions, on ESPN). I'm sure football will win, which is pretty sad for baseball.


I remember the days when the NFL wouldn't show a MNF game on the same night as a World Series game. Now MNF not only is shown, but beats baseball in the ratings.


----------



## aaronwt

And MNF is on cable.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> Is the 2.4 at 7:30 the number for football or baseball?


It's on the line for football, and the line for baseball is blank. I just went back and checked. This is from TVbytheNumbers.

The other big TV news site, TVLine, only discusses the ratings, it doesn't table/list the details, so I can't get any other info. They did have this to say about The Mentalist though...


> On the flipside, The Amazing Race dipped 12 percent, and *The Mentalist (which didnt start until laaaaaaate) dropped 25 percent.*


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 22, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating    Viewers
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice                   4.2     11      11.95
        ABC     DWTS: All Stars             2.4     6       13.20
        FOX     MLB Baseball (8-10PM)       2.3     6       7.90
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory -R      2.1     6       7.75
        CW      90210                       0.4     1       0.95

8:30 PM CBS     2 Broke Girls -R            2.1     5       6.93
                    
9:00PM  NBC     Presidential Debate         3.9     9       10.89
        ABC     Presidential Debate         2.8     6       10.29
        CBS     Presidential Debate         2.2     5       7.50
        CW      Gossip Girl                 0.4     1       0.90

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: Last nights Monday Night Football game (Lions/Bears) was simulcast on the ABC affiliate in Detroit. As a result, the ABC numbers may be a bit inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice scored a 4.2, down six tenths from last week's 4.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars garnered a 2.4, up three tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MLB Baseball Playoffs scored a preliminary 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, but will definitely be adjusted in the finals.

On The CW, 90210 earned a 0.4, down two tenths from last week's 0.6 among adults 18-49. Gossip Girl was even with last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.

The last Presidential Debate earned a 3.9 on NBC, a 2.8 on ABC and a 2.2 on CBS. However, national ratings for the Presidential Debate will be sustained by Nielsen as it ran without commercials.


----------



## astrohip

Here's some interesting CBS cancellation talk (AKA The Cancellation Bear, from TVbytheNumbers):
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Because of the fact that CBS likes to debut three new dramas every Fall, CBS also typically cancels three of its Fall dramas to make room for three more the next Fall.

With the early cancellation of Made In Jersey, that leaves two more of the current Fall dramas left to be canceled.

Because of the wide gap in relative ratings, they'll pick those two canceled shows from among their four drama ratings "have nots": CSI:NY, The Good Wife, The Mentalist and Vegas.

Sadly, as a wise man who's much closer to the syndication gods than I am noted, we don't have a good handle on what will go into the decision on which two of those four shows get the hook (primarily because syndication economics are invisible to us), but we don't need to in order to know that at least two will go.

Of course, CBS doesn't *always* cancel three Fall dramas. CBS could cancel three and then un-cancel one as they did with Unforgettable last season. And in the Fall of 2011, CBS held Undercover Boss off the schedule, opening up an hour, which allowed them to cancel just two dramas in the 2010-11 season. But unless CBS does the same next fall with Survivor or Amazing Race, or replaces an hour of sitcoms with a drama (all of which would be a much bigger surprise), that's not going to happen this season.

Note: if mid-season drama Golden Boy is renewed for another season, three of the above dramas will have to be canceled.

Yes, we'll rehash this same topic so many times in these weekly posts as to grind it into atomic sized dust. There's not much else to talk about with CBS shows this season, or any other. Buckle up!

Why aren't Hawaii Five-0 and Blue Bloods on that list? Both dramas are in their third seasons and need a fourth to reach the "magic" 88 episodes for stripped syndication. Both are "certain to be renewed" for their fourth seasons next year.

Since CBS typically cancels its lowest rated sitcom each season, rookie sitcom Partners doesn't have much of a life expectancy either, it's almost certain to be replaced, likely by Rules of Engagement, at some point this season.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday Cable Ratings:*

TVbytheNumbers has the ratings for the top 100 cable shows for adults 25-54 for the whole day; if you want to see more than what I've listed here, visit their site. I don't normally post cable ratings, but Sunday is the big cable day, and I thought it was interesting.



Code:


[B]Selected Sunday cable ratings: (all Live+Same Day ratings):[/B]

Show                    Net     Time        Viewership     Adults 18-49 (Live+SD)
Walking Dead            AMC     9:00 PM     9.547           5.1
Walking Dead            AMC     10:01 PM    3.293           1.6
BREAKING AMISH          TLC     10:00 PM    3.387           1.3
Family Guy              ADSM    11:00 PM    2.761           1.2
Walking Dead            AMC     8:00 PM     2.475           1.1
Dexter S7               SHO1    9:00 PM     2.176           1.1
LONG ISLAND MEDIUM      TLC     9:30 PM     2.931           1.1
NFL COUNTDOWN           ESPN    10:00 AM    1.938           1.0
TALKING DEAD            AMC     11:00 PM    1.883           1.0
Family Guy              ADSM    10:30 PM    2.208           1.0
LONG ISLAND MEDIUM      TLC     9:00 PM     2.646           1.0
NASCAR SPRINT CUP       ESPN    2:00 PM     3.897           0.9
Boardwalk Empire        HBOM    9:03 PM     2.344           0.8
LAW & ORDER: SVU        USA     10:00 PM    2.335           0.8
KING OF THE HILL        ADSM    10:00 PM    1.790           0.8
Homeland S2             SHO1    10:00 PM    1.745           0.8
BLACK DYNAMITE          ADSM    11:30 PM    1.707           0.8
TBS PRIME MOVIE         TBSC    8:00 PM     1.985           0.8
American Pickers        HIST    9:00 PM     3.295           0.8


----------



## astrohip

Thoughts:

* TWD is a monster. The *repeat showing* is the second highest cable show of the night!

* Boardwalk Empire has to be one of the lowest rated of HBO's Sunday Night series.

* Considering how Homeland is one of the most talked about series, highly rated by critics (and well deserved IMHO), it doesn't get that many eyeballs.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> * Considering how Homeland is one of the most talked about series, highly rated by critics (and well deserved IMHO), it doesn't get that many eyeballs.


May have spoke to soon... 

Not five minutes after I posted this, I read an article about the success of Homeland, and that it's been renewed for S3:



> *In a no-brainer move on a day of no-brainer renewals, Showtime has ordered a third season of "Homeland."*
> 
> The suspense drama is coming off a huge night at the Emmys, where it won awards for writing, stars Claire Danes and Damian Lewis, and for Outstanding Drama Series, ending a four-year "Mad Men" streak. Its ratings are up over last season, and Sunday night's episode (my review is here) averaged 1.75 million viewers for its 9 p.m. airing, the most-watched episode to date. *Showtime estimates that across its platforms (including On Demand), the season 2 premiere has been seen by 5.7 million viewers.*


----------



## WhiskeyTango

> Showtime estimates that across its platforms (including On Demand), the season 2 premiere has been seen by 5.7 million viewers.


That's what makes such a big difference between broadcast and premium channels. It doesn't matter where people watch because they have no advertisers to please. As long as people watch SOMEWHERE that drives them to a subscription.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Those Walking Dead numbers are ginormous. Across 3 different airings it drew more than 15 million viewers.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 rating    Viewers
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice                   4.3     12      11.22
        CBS     NCIS                        3.2     9       17.78
        ABC     DWTS: All Stars             2.3     7       12.90
        FOX     Raising Hope                1.7     5       4.10
        CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.5     2       1.32
    
8:30PM  FOX     Ben And Kate                1.4     4       2.99
     
9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles           2.8     7       16.53
        FOX     New Girl                    2.7     7       5.16
        NBC     Go On                       2.4     6       6.12
        ABC     Happy Ending -P             1.8     5       5.57
        CW      Emily Owens MD              0.3     1       1.11
     
9:30PM  FOX     The X Factor (9:30-10:30)   2.3     6       5.71
        NBC     The New Normal              1.7     4       4.33
        ABC     Don't Trust The B           1.7     4       4.20
         
10:00PM NBC     Parenthood                  1.9     5       4.85
        CBS     Vegas                       1.6     4       10.80
        ABC     Private Practice            1.4     4       4.58

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.1, down half a ratings point from last week's 4.6 adults 18-49 rating. Go On earned a 2.5, down a tenth from the 2.6 its last original earned. The New Normal earned a 1.8, down from the 2.0 its last original earned Parenthood earned a 1.9, down a tenth from its last original's 2.0 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Raising Hope was even with last week's 1.7 among adults 18-49. Ben And Kate garnered a 1.4, up two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating New Girl was even with 2.7 its last original earned. The X Factor earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. However, it should be noted that last night's X Factor aired out of pattern and was reduced to an hour, so these low ratings are not entirely unexpected.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars earned a 2.2 up from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The premiere of Happy Endings earned a 1.9, up from from its 1.7 season two finale rating but way down from last year's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. The premiere of Don't Trust The B in Apt 23 earned a 1.7, way down from last season's 2.9 premiere rating and 2.4 finale rating. Your predictions for both of these were too optimistic Private Practice earned a 1.4, down from its last original's 1.6 18-49 rating and is tied for a series low.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.2, down two tenths from its last original's 3.4 and is a season low, NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 2.7, down three tenths from its last 3.0 rating and is a fall low. Vegas earned a 1.5, down half a ratings point from its last original's 2.0 rating and is a series low.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a0.5, down a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Emily Owens M.D. earned a 0.3, down two tenths from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating.


----------



## astrohip

Wow, rough start for both Happy Endings and Don't Trust the B.


----------



## justen_m

Wow, did CBS skew old!


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Primetime: What Would You Do?


why the heck do they air this show as both that, and "What would you Do?" and NONE of them have guide data.. At least I'm usually recognizing when I've seen them before.



astrohip said:


> Here's some interesting CBS cancellation talk (AKA The Cancellation Bear, from TVbytheNumbers):
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> .
> Why aren't Hawaii Five-0 and Blue Bloods on that list? Both dramas are in their third seasons and need a fourth to reach the "magic" 88 episodes for stripped syndication. Both are "certain to be renewed" for their fourth seasons next year.


That's funny, it used to be 100.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 24, 2012:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating    Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     2012 World Series -Live     3.2     9       10.993
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines       2.8     8       10.138
        ABC     The Middle                  2.5     8       8.608
        NBC     Animal Practice             1.2     4       3.8
        CW      Arrow                       1.1     3       3.47

8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors               2.0     6       6.869
        NBC     Guys With Kids              1.3     4       3.832
                                  
9:00 PM ABC     Modern Family               4.9     13      12.461
        CBS     Criminal Minds              3.0     8       11.505
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU            1.8     5       6.682
        CW      Supernatural                0.7     2       1.898
        
9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                 2.7     7       7.447
        
10:00PM CBS     CSI                         2.4     6       9.841
        ABC     Nashville                   2.0     6       6.575
        NBC     Chicago Fire                1.8     5       6.297

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live sports programming the ratings for FOX (World Series) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

FOX was the number 1 network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, Game 1 of the World Series earned a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating, but will probably be adjusted in the finals.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines was even with last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 3.0 down from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. CSI earned a 2.4, up a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle was even with last week's 2.5 18-49 rating. The Neighbors earned a 2.0 up a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating Modern Family notched a 4.9, up two tenths from last week's 4.7 among adults 18-49. Suburgatory earned a 2.7, down a tenth from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville was flat with last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC Animal Practice earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Guys With Kids scored a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.8, up two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire earned a 1.8, up three tenths from last week's 1.5 among adults 18-49.

On the CW, Arrow scored a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 among adults 18-49. Supernatural earned a 0.7, down three tenths from last week's 1.0.


----------



## astrohip

It's funny when you look at the ratings: Animal Practice is considered dead man walking, and The Arrow is a monster hit for The CW.

Why is Guys With Kids still being broadcast?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I'm glad that Nashville appears to have stabilized a bit. My wife and I really enjoyed the first two eps.

On a similar vein, it's nice to see Parenthood win its time slot in the key demo (on Tuesday night at 10), another criminally under-rated/under-appreciated show.


----------



## aindik

Is the number for the baseball the average over the entire game? Just over the 8p-10p period (Fox Prime Time)? Just over the 8-8:30 period in which it is listed?

Also, the game ended at the start of west coast prime time. I assume Fox aired something between 8 and 10 PT, or was it back to local affiliates?


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> It's funny when you look at the ratings: Animal Practice is considered dead man walking, and The Arrow is a monster hit for The CW.
> 
> Why is Guys With Kids still being broadcast?


It's not just considered "dead man walking." It was already canceled by NBC. I'm not even sure why they're still airing it. Very interesting that the rating improved this week after it was announced that it was canceled last week.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not just considered "dead man walking." It was already canceled by NBC. I'm not even sure why they're still airing it. Very interesting that the rating improved this week after it was announced that it was canceled last week.


Oh yeah, I had forgotten it was cancelled. I still watch it for the monkey scenes.

It may have bumped up slightly as it was a Halloween episode. Halloween eps with animals in costumes are always popular.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, October 25, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating    Viewers
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory         4.8     15       15.420
        FOX     World Series                2.9      8       10.227
        ABC     Last Resort                 1.3      4       6.400
        NBC     30 Rock                     1.3      4       3.613
        CW      The Vampire Diaries         1.2      4       2.737
            
8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men          3.7     11       12.898
        NBC     Up All Night                1.6      5       3.931
                            
9:00PM  CBS     Person Of Interest          3.0      8       13.967
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy              2.9      8       8.485
        NBC     The Office                  2.1      6       4.679
        CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.7      2       1.875
            
9:30    NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.9      5       4.679
                    
10:00   CBS     Elementary                  2.2      6       10.161
        ABC     Scandal                     2.0      6       6.313
        NBC     Rock Center                 1.3      4       4.270

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: The Thursday Night NFL Network Buccaneers/Vikings game was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Minneapolis. As a result the numbers for NBC are likely inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the final numbers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory was even with last week's 4.8 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 3.7, down three tenths from last week's 4.0 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest garnered a 3.0, up two tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary scored a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's 2.3 among adults 18-49.

On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.3, its lowest ratings to date, down four tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy notched a 2.9, a new season low & down half a ratings point from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 2.0, up a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, game 2 of the World Series earned a preliminary 2.9 adults 18-49 rating, but this is likely to be adjusted in the finals.

NBC was likely inflated due to the NFL Pre-emption, so no analysis yet. 

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3. Beauty And The Beast was flat with last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

If those are inflated numbers for NBC I'd hate to see the final numbers.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That's not a good sign for _Last Resort_, although the World Series may have affected its numbers somewhat.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> If those are inflated numbers for NBC I'd hate to see the final numbers.


I wonder if the start of the NFL game in Minneapolis coincided with the start of Up All Night. It's unusual for the ratings for that show to jump so much from its 30 Rock lead in.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder if the start of the NFL game in Minneapolis coincided with the start of Up All Night. It's unusual for the ratings for that show to jump so much from its 30 Rock lead in.


The Thursday night games do actually kick off around 8:30 ET, so that's possible. But could a football game in one medium size market really spike national ratings by 0.3 or more?

(What channel was the game on in Tampa?)


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> The Thursday night games do actually kick off around 8:30 ET, so that's possible. But could a football game in one medium size market really spike national ratings by 0.3 or more?
> 
> (What channel was the game on in Tampa?)


I guess we'll see this afternoon when the finals come in. Not sure about Tampa, but the TVBTN guys are usually pretty good about noting if sporting events are simulcast on a local network affiliate. Since they didn't mention it, we have to assume that in Tampa it was simulcast on a MyNetwork TV affiliate or some other station local to Tampa.

Edit: Looks like the game was broadcast on the FOX affiliate in Tampa, so it might affect the ratings for the WS, but not for any of the scripted stuff.


----------



## DevdogAZ

The final ratings for Thursday are out:



> The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths, Grey's Anatomy and The Vampire Diaries were adjusted up a single tenth while Parks and Recreation, Up All Night, The Office and Rock Center were each adjusted down two tenths and 30 Rock, Person Of Interest and Beauty And The Beast were adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Thursday broadcast ratings.


See the table, including the final ratings for Game 2 of the World Series at TVbytheNumbers.


----------



## TAsunder

Wow. Last Resort's in trouble. Is that the cancellation bear I see checking his calendar in the corner?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

TAsunder said:


> Wow. Last Resort's in trouble. Is that the cancellation bear I see checking his calendar in the corner?


I'm hoping this week was an aberration. It had actually risen last week so it seems strange that it take such a big hit the week after.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm hoping this week was an aberration. It had actually risen last week so it seems strange that it take such a big hit the week after.


I'm hoping it's an aberration, too. Maybe the World Series game took some viewers. Last night's episode was actually pretty good.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 28, 2012:
*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers 
7:00    FOX     NFL Football - Live         9.8/26          27.99
        NBC     Football Part 1 - Live      1.9/5           5.28
        CBS     60 Minutes                  1.7/4           10.80
        ABC     AFHVideos                   1.6/4           6.52
                
7:30    NBC     Football Part 2 - Live      2.5/6           6.58
                
8:00    FOX     2012 WS(some pre-game) Live 5.3/13          17.12
        NBC     Football Part 3 - Live      4.9/12          12.61
        ABC     Once Upon A Time            3.4/8           9.66
        CBS     The Amazing Race            2.4/6           9.38
                
8:30    NBC     NFL Football Live           6.3/14          16.17
                
9:00    FOX     2012 World Series  - Live   3.7/8           12.37
        ABC     Revenge                     2.7/6           8.05
        CBS     The Good Wife               1.8/4           9.54
                
10:00   CBS     The Mentalist               1.8/4           10.09
        ABC     666 Park Avenue             1.6/4           4.77

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football), CBS (Football Overrun) & FOX (NFL Football & The World Series) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

FOX was number one among adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Saints at Broncos) earned a preliminary 6.3 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11:00PM, up 5% from last week's 6.0 in the fast nationals.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.6, up 23% from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time garnered a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 3% from last week's 3.3. Revenge scored a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 4% from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. 666 Park Avenue scored a 1.6 among adults 18-49, down 6% from last week's 1.7.

On FOX, NFL Football overrun scored a preliminary 9.8 adults 18-49 rating. Accurate ratings for the fourth and final game of the 2012 World Series which went into extra innings and aired until 11:53PM will be available later today..

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 53% from last weeks 3.6. The Amazing Race earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 8% from last week's 2.6 and hitting a new fall low. The Good Wife scored a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 5% from last weeks 1.9. The 100th episode of The Mentalist garnered a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, up 20% from last week, when it aired outside of primetime due to football overruns.


----------



## astrohip

_I'm not sure this is even worth posting, due to the Sandy Effect..._

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 29, 2012:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers 
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)              5.0/12      12.84
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars (8-10PM) 2.7/6       13.54
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother - R       2.4/6       7.26
        FOX     The X Factor - R (8-10PM)       1.0/2       2.67
        CW      90210 - R                       0.4/1       0.99
                    
8:30    CBS     Partners -R                     1.8/4       5.537
                
9:00    CBS     2 Broke Girls - R               2.5/6       7.52
        CW      Gossip Girl - R                 0.3/1       0.665
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly -R                 2.2/5       6.917
                
10:00   NBC     Revolution                      3.1/8       8.39
        ABC     Castle                          2.7/7       11.95
        CBS     News Special - S                2.1/5       7.97

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: Due to Hurricane Sandy, Fast Affiliate Ratings for Monday include more pre-emptions than usual and are likely impacted by power outages. Take all of these numbers with a grain of salt! It is unknown when Final National numbers for Monday night will be released.Last nights Monday Night Football game (49ers/Cardinals) was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in San Francisco. As a result, the CBS numbers may be a bit inflate from 8-9PM and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 5.0 rating, up 16% from a 4.3 for last weeks one-hour episode. Revolution scored a 3.1 down 6% from a 3.3 for its last episode on October 15.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating up 13% from a 2.4 for last weeks 1 hour episode. Castle earned a season high 2.7 adults 18-49 rating up 35% from a 2.0 on October 15.

On CBS, the special Super Storm Sandy garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

In Philly the CBS prime time lineup was aired on the CW affiliate, while the CBS affiliate aired local news coverage. Both stations are owned by CBS.

I learned this by trying to watch my How I Met Your Mother recording later that evening.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> In Philly the CBS prime time lineup was aired on the CW affiliate, while the CBS affiliate aired local news coverage. Both stations are owned by CBS.
> 
> I learned this by trying to watch my How I Met Your Mother recording later that evening.


HIMYM was a repeat of the Farhampton episode anyway, so you didn't miss anything.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> HIMYM was a repeat of the Farhampton episode anyway, so you didn't miss anything.


Thanks, I read that this morning. I was pretty pissed last night. That was a last minute switch by CBS because of the storm, I think.

I also think the 28 day rule is going to screw me for the next episode of HIMYM, so I better change my Season Pass temporarily to ignore it.

If you've got two channels, and one is going to run the CBS prime time lineup and the other one is going to run local news, how about you run the CBS prime time lineup on the one that's a CBS affiliate the rest of the year?

It's not like their other channel has limited coverage or anything. They're both full power full market signals and carried on all cable systems. A crawl every once in a while promoting news coverage over at the other place would have been fine.


----------



## TAsunder

Weird. I assumed HIMYM was new because my TiVo recorded it. I don't think I've ever recorded a repeat of that show before.


----------



## aindik

TAsunder said:


> Weird. I assumed HIMYM was new because my TiVo recorded it. I don't think I've ever recorded a repeat of that show before.


Your TiVo thought it was new because, up until yesterday, it was supposed to be new. They decided to switch it to a rerun when they saw how many affiliates were going to pre-empt it for weather coverage.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Your TiVo thought it was new because, up until yesterday, it was supposed to be new. They decided to switch it to a rerun when they saw how many affiliates were going to pre-empt it for weather coverage.


Exactly. The switch was made late in the afternoon, and it's unlikely that the guide data actually got updated for anyone. My TiVo also recorded the episode, thinking it was the new episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 30, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers 
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)          4.6/12      12.06
        CBS     NCIS                        3.4/9       18.33
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars      1.9/5       11.79
        FOX     Raising Hope                1.7/5       4.09
        CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.6/2       1.38
                
8:30    FOX     Ben And Kate                1.4/4       3.07
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles           2.8/7       16
        FOX     New Girl                    2.3/6       4.81
        ABC     Happy Endings               1.4/4       4.72
        CW      Emily Owens M.D.            0.3/1       1.01
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project           1.5/4       3.19
        ABC     Don't Trust The B...        1.2/3       3.37
                
10:00   NBC     NBC News Special - S        2.9/8       8.32
        CBS     Vegas                       1.7/4       10.74
        ABC     20/20 - S                   1.3/3       4.82

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to Hurricane Sandy, Fast Affiliate Ratings for Tuesday include more pre-emptions than usual and are likely impacted by power outages. Final National numbers for Tuesday night are expected to be released later today.


NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC, a two hour episode of The Voice earned a 4.6 up 6% from a 4.3 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks one hour episode. At 10PM, a NBC news special Storm Sandy garnered a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.4, up 6% from last weeks season low of 3.2. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, matching last weeks season low. Vegas notched a 1.7 among adults 18-49, up 6% from last weeks 1.6..

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars scored a series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Happy Endings earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 22% from a 1.8 for last weeks premiere. Don't Trust The B in Apt 23 garnered a series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 29% from a 1.7 for last weeks premiere. At 10PM, a special storm-themed episode of 20/20 earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Ben And Kate garnered a 1.4, matching last weeks performance. New Girl earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 15% from last weeks 2.7. The Mindy Project notched a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 21% from a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating for its last original episode on October 10.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.6 up 20% from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Emily Owens M.D. earned a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## Alfer

I'm really losing touch with the networks I guess. I don't watch, and in in some cases, have never heard of some of those shows!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Didn't realize until now that Go On didn't air last night. My TiVo said it was scheduled to air at 9 pm (usually airs at 8) and I assumed that's what recorded. Didn't get a chance to watch it yet, but I guess when I do, it's going to be that NBC News special. I'll have to check when it's re-airing and make sure it's going to catch it.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Didn't realize until now that Go On didn't air last night. My TiVo said it was scheduled to air at 9 pm (usually airs at 8) and I assumed that's what recorded. Didn't get a chance to watch it yet, but I guess when I do, it's going to be that NBC News special. I'll have to check when it's re-airing and make sure it's going to catch it.


There's a whole slew of screwed up episodes. I'm confident between this forum and the SP one we'll get updates on when they will actually air, with warnings to manually set our TiVos.


----------



## marksman

ABC is really suffering some harsh times this year.. Everyone is struggling, while nbc is sort of treading water, but there are so many potential holes in the ABC lineup right now.

I love the HE/B in 23 combo, but at those numbers they are both dead.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 31, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers
8:00    ABC     It's the Great Pumpkin CB       2.7/9       7.94
        FOX     The X Factor (8-10PM)           2.7/8       7.37
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines           2.4/8       9.80
        NBC     30 Rock                         1.2/4       3.58
        CW      Arrow                           1.0/3       3.35
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors                   1.8/6       5.75
        NBC     Guys With Kids                  1.4/4       3.81
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family                   4.1/12      10.41
        CBS     Criminal Minds                  2.9/8       11.99
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU                1.7/5       6.23
        CW      Supernatural                    0.9/3       2.11
                    
9:30    ABC     Suburgatory                     2.4/7       6.38
                
10:00   CBS     CSI                             2.3/7       10.84
        ABC     Nashville                       1.8/5       5.79
        NBC     Chicago Fire                    1.5/4       5.47




Code:


Scoreboard                  FOX     CBS     ABC     NBC     UNI     CW
Adults 18-49: rating/Share  2.7/8   2.5/8   2.4/7   1.5/4   1.4/4   1.0/3
Adults 18-34: Rating/Share  2.3/8   1.2/4   1.8/7   1.1/4   1.2/4   0.8/3
Total Viewers (million)     7.374   10.879  7.012   5.132   3.426   2.727

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49
while CBS was on top with total viewers.

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

People do not watch television on Halloween, even when the holiday falls in The Middle of the week and a good chunk of the country is digging out from a giant storm. Adults 18-49 television usage dropped 7% from last Wednesday.

Update: The Time Zone Adjusted Numbers are in. The X Factor rose to a 2.7 among adults 18-49.

On FOX, the first night of live performances on The X Factor earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, down from a 3.5 for the show's last Wednesday episode on October 11.

On ABC, It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown scored a 2.7 up 17% from last year's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating on Thursday, October 27, 2011. The Neighbors earned a series low 1.8 down 10% from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family notched a 4.1, down 16% from last week's 4.9 among adults 18-49. Suburgatory earned a 2.4 down 11% from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville garnered a series low 1.8 down 10% from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines scored a 2.4, down 14% from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 2.9 down 6% from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. CSI earned a 2.3 down 4% from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC 30 Rock earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, tying its series low and matching Animal Practice's performance in the time period last week. Guys With Kids scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.7, down 11% from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire earned a 1.5, down 17% from last week's 1.8 among adults 18-49.

On the CW, Arrow scored a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's 1.1 among adults 18-49. Supernatural was the only regular program to grow versus last week. It earned a 0.9 among adults 18-49, up from last week's 0.7. However, CW programming was preempted in Chicago for a Bulls game, so these numbers will probably be adjusted in the finals.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, November 1, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory             5.1/15      15.65
        ABC     The CMA Awards - Live (8-11PM)  3.8/10      13.57
        FOX     The X Factor (8-10PM)           2.3/6       6.17
        CW      Vampire Diaries                 1.5/4       3.17
        NBC     The Voice - R (8-10PM)          1.3/3       3.79
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men              3.6/10      13.11
                
9:00    CBS     Person Of Interest              3.0/8       13.50
        CW      Beauty And The Beast            0.6/2       1.73
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary                      2.4/6       10.50
        NBC     Rock Center                     1.3/3       4.78

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: The Thursday Night NFL Network Chargers/Chiefs game was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in San Diego from 8-9PM. As a result the numbers for CBS may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the final numbers.

ABC won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a season high 5.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 2% from last week's 5.0, though this number may be adjusted due to football pre-emptions. Two and a Half Men scored a 3.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 3% from last week's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest garnered a 3.0, up3% from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary scored a 2.4, up 9% from last week's 2.2 among adults 18-49.

On FOX, The X Factor scored a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, down from a 2.9 for the show's most recent Thursday episode on October 11 but even with last week's special Tuesday telecast.

On ABC, The CMA Awards earned a lowest-ever 3.8 adults 18-49 rating down 21% from a 4.8 for last year's telecast on Wednesday, November 9, 2011.

On NBC, Rock Center earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, up 18% from last week's 1.1.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.5 up 15% from last week's 1.3. Beauty And The Beast scored a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The X Factor is starting to look like a turd.


----------



## Azlen

I'm curious as to when the Big Bang cast is going to ask for another salary bump. It's the number one scripted show on TV right now and the reruns are incredibly popular on TBS as well.


----------



## lodica1967

astrohip- I just want to say thank you for posting these daily ratings. I may not always participate in the thread but I enjoy seeing the numbers. :up:

J


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> On NBC 30 Rock earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, tying its series low


30 rock was a rerun.. (I hope!)

ARGH, apparently not..


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> 30 rock was a rerun.. (I hope!)
> 
> ARGH, apparently not..


Nope. It was new. I had no idea they moved it to Wednesday. I wonder if that was just for this week, or if it's a longer term thing.

I had to get it via torrents since my guide data didn't show that it was airing that night.


----------



## astrohip

I think Sandy has created a mess ratings-wise. And there will be a ripple effect as the preempted shows air next week, yet many DVRs won't know to record them. Although that may not impact ratings, it will impact eyeballs. It's just hard to tell when viewers are down, versus Sandy screwing with us. And next week will have the election messing things up.



lodica1967 said:


> astrohip- I just want to say thank you for posting these daily ratings. I may not always participate in the thread but I enjoy seeing the numbers. :up:


Thanks. I enjoy seeing them too. Not sure why, but I do. Tip o' the hat to DevdogAZ who posts when I'm late. Lately I've been playing desk jockey, so I'm always around (and bored) when the ratings come out.

I suppose we should all thank TVbytheNumbers for putting the numbers out there for us. I try to be careful (and avoid the plagiarism/copyright gods) by always giving them credit in each post.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, November 2, 2012:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                                18-49       Viewers 
8:00    ABC     Last Man Standing (Season Premiere) 1.9/7       7.84
        CBS     Undercover Boss                     1.5/5       7.95
        NBC     Hurricane Sandy: Coming Together    1.5/5       6.26
        FOX     Kitchen Nightmares -(S Prem)        1.0/3       2.93
        CW      America's Next Top Model            0.4/1       1.25
                
8:30    ABC     Malibu Country (Series Premiere)    2.2/7       8.90
                
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank                          2.3/7       7.32
        NBC     Grimm                               1.8/5       5.67
        CBS     CSI: NY                             1.5/4       9.96
        FOX     Fringe                              1.0/3       2.70
        CW      Nikita                              0.4/1       1.17
                
10:00   ABC     20/20                               1.5/5       5.42
        CBS     Blue Bloods                         1.3/4       10.91
        NBC     Dateline                            1.1/3       3.83

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

On ABC, the season premiere of Last Man Standing garnered a 1.9 up from a 1.7 for its season finale on Tuesday May 8, 2011 but way down from a 3.6 for its series premiere. The series premiere of Malibu Country earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a little pessimistic. It looks like TGIF is back. Shark Tanks move to 9PM was a good one. It scored a series high 2.3 adults 18-49 rating up from last weeks 1.8. 20/20 notched a 1.5 up from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the telethon Hurricane Sandy: Coming Together, which was simulcast on numerous cable channels, earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm notched a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline NBC earned a 1.1, down from last week's 1.4 rating.

On FOX, Kitchen Nightmares earned a 1.0 up from last weeks 0.9. Fringe scored a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, up from last weeks 0.9.

On CBS, The season premiere of Undercover Boss earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, up from a 1.1 for its spring season finale on May 11, 2012. CSI: NY earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating even with last weeks rating. Blue Bloods scored a 1.3 Adults 18-49 rating down from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Americas Next Top Model garnered a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Nikita earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, up from last week's 0.2.


----------



## JYoung

If I'm not mistaken, this last week was part of November sweeps.
Sandy has got to have played havoc here as well.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this last week was part of November sweeps.
> Sandy has got to have played havoc here as well.


Yes, November sweeps started earlier than usual this year. It started on Thursday, October 25 and will continue through Wednesday, November 21 (the night before Thanksgiving).


----------



## astrohip

TVbytheNumber's Bubble Watch is up and updated. If you follow ratings, this is a must read...

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ng-about-fringe-this-season-or-can-it/156130/


----------



## TAsunder

Ugh... I assumed shark tank was not new. Didn't realize it moved to a conflicted spot.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 4, 2012:*



Code:


Time        Net     Show                                18-49           Viewers
7:00 PM     CBS     NFL Overrun                         8.5     23      26.70
            NBC     Football Night in America           2.2     6       6.58
            ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos      1.7     4       6.97
            FOX     NFL Overrun/ Simpsons -R            1.5     4       3.70
                    
7:30 PM     NBC     Football Night in America           4.5     11      11.57
            CBS     60 Minutes                          3.8     10      16.67
            FOX     The Simpsons-R/ The Cleveland Show  1.9     5       4.09
                    
8:00 PM     NBC     Football Night in America           5.8     14      15.49
            ABC     Once Upon A Time                    3.5     8       10.10
            FOX     The Simpsons                        2.6     6       5.57
                    
8:30 PM     NBC     Sunday Night Football (8:30-11)     7.3     17      18.65
            CBS     The Amazing Race                    2.5     6       10.28
            FOX     Bob's Burgers                       1.8     4       3.99
                    
9:00PM      ABC     Revenge                             2.6     6       7.74
            FOX     Family Guy                          2.5     6       5.07
                    
9:30PM      FOX     American Dad                        1.9     4       3.99
            CBS     The Good Wife                       1.7     4       9.69
                    
10:00PM     ABC     666 Park Avenue                     1.4     4       4.07
                    
10:30PM     CBS     The Mentalist                       1.9     5       9.48




Code:


Scoreboard                  NBC     CBS     ABC     FOX     UNI
Adults 18-49: rating/Share  6.1/15  3.3/8   2.3/6   2.0/5   1.1/3
Adults 18-34: Rating/Share  5.3/15  2.3/6   1.8/5   2.3/6   0.9/2
Total Viewers (million)     15.859  13.680  7.221   4.401   2.927

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football), CBS & FOX(Football Overruns) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Cowboys/Falcons) earned a preliminary 7.3 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11:00PM, up from last week's 7.0 rating.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.7, up four tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time garnered a 3.5, up a tenth from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were about right. Revenge scored a 2.6, down a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. 666 Park Avenue scored a 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 among adults 18-49 rating and its lowest rating to date.

FOX's animation block returned this week after several weeks off due to the World Series. The Cleveland Show earned a 1.9, down from the 2.2 its premiere earned. The Simpsons earned a 2.6, down half a ratings point from from its last original's 3.1. Bob's Burgers earned an 1.8, down half a ratings point from its last 2.3. Family Guy earned a 2.5, down nine tenths from its last original's 3.4. American Dad earned a 1.9, down seven tenths from its last original's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 3.8, up more than two ratings points from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race was even with last week's 2.5. The Good Wife scored a 1.7, down a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating and a tied low for the series. The Mentalist garnered a 1.9, up a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## That Don Guy

astrohip said:


> *Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 4, 2012:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time        Net     Show                                18-49           Viewers
> 7:30 PM     NBC     Football Night in America           4.5     11      11.57
> CBS     60 Minutes                          3.8     10      16.67
> FOX     The Simpsons-R/ The Cleveland Show  1.9     5       4.09


I think that Fox entry for 7:30 is misstated. I don't think anybody had any part of the 7:00 Simpsons episode at 7:30 Eastern; on the other hand, the Tampa Bay-Oakland game ran past 7:30, so there could have been some NFL Overrun included.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I have to guess that a big reason for the drop in ratings for all of FOX's animated shows has to do with the fact that people's DVRs thought they recorded those episodes two weeks ago. I'm generally very good about keeping up with those things, but when I went to watch my Animation Domination recordings last night, they hadn't recorded at all, and I had to go find them elsewhere.


----------



## mattack

Time Net Show 18-49 Viewers 
8:00 ABC Last Man Standing (Season Premiere) 1.9/7 7.84
CBS Undercover Boss 1.5/5 7.95
NBC Hurricane Sandy: Coming Together 1.5/5 6.26

How can one show get a HIGHER share, but fewer viewers&#8230; and two other shows get the SAME share but wildly different # of viewers&#8230; in the same time slot?!?!?


----------



## GoHalos

mattack said:


> Time Net Show 18-49 Viewers
> 8:00 ABC Last Man Standing (Season Premiere) 1.9/7 7.84
> CBS Undercover Boss 1.5/5 7.95
> NBC Hurricane Sandy: Coming Together 1.5/5 6.26
> 
> How can one show get a HIGHER share, but fewer viewers&#8230; and two other shows get the SAME share but wildly different # of viewers&#8230; in the same time slot?!?!?


The viewers number is 'total viewers', while the rating and share numbers are viewers that are 18-49 years old.


----------



## DevdogAZ

In other words, viewers over 49 make up a big chunk of CBS' audience, and also the audience for Dancing withe the Stars. So those shows always win with total viewers, but don't always win with the 18-49 ratings, which is what advertisers care about and what drives network revenue.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 5, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49 Rating    Viewers
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)              4.5     10      12.19
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother           2.8     7       7.19
        ABC     DWTS: All Stars (8-10PM)        2.1     5       13.35
        FOX     Bones                           2.0     5       7.29
        CW      90210                           0.4     1       0.89
    
8:30 PM CBS     Partners                        2.1     5       5.81
                    
9:00PM  CBS     2 Broke Girls                   3.3     8       9.15
        FOX     The Mob Doctor                  1.0     2       3.41
        CW      Gossip Girl                     0.3     1       0.65
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly                    2.8     7       8.79
                    
    
10:00PM NBC     Revolution                      2.9     8       7.74
        CBS     Hawaii Five-O                   2.0     5       7.35
        ABC     Castle                          1.9     5       10.06




Code:


Scoreboard                  NBC     CBS     ABC     UNI     FOX     CW
Adults 18-49: rating/Share  4.0/10  2.5/6   2.0/5   1.7/4   1.5/4   0.4/1
Adults 18-34: Rating/Share  3.2/9   1.8/5   1.2/3   1.7/5   1.3/4   0.5/1
Total Viewers (million)     10.709  7.606   12.256  4.260   5.352   0.774

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Saints/Eagles) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in New Orleans. As a result, the NBC numbers may be a bit inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.5, down four tenths from last week's 4.9 adults 18-49 rating. . Revolution scored a 2.9, down a tenth from last week's 3.0. Your predictions were too optimistic .

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 . Castle earned a 1.9, down three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating

CBS returned to its regular Monday Night lineup after a week of repeats for Superstorm Sandy and preemption from presidential debate coverage. How I Met Your Mother earned a 2.8, down four tenths from its last original's 3.2. Partners was even with the 2.1 it earned 3 weeks ago. 2 Broke Girls earned a 3.3, up two tenths from the 3.1 it earned three weeks ago and Mike & Molly earned a 2.8, down two tenths from its last 3.0 rating. Hawaii Five-O returned to a 2.0, down a tenth from a 2.1 three weeks ago.

On FOX, the return of Bones was flat with its last original's 2.0. Frequent punchline The Mob Doctor returned to a 1.0, which is actually up a tenth from its last 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, 90210 Returned from a week off to earn a 0.4 even with its last original. Gossip Girl returned to a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating after its last original's 0.4 rating.


----------



## aindik

Does TVbytheNumbers think NFL games are only simulcast OTA in the home market? Every week, it only reports one station.

The game was simulcast in Philly on the ABC affiliate. That should definitely be in their report.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> Does TVbytheNumbers think NFL games are only simulcast OTA in the home market? Every week, it only reports one station.
> 
> The game was simulcast in Philly on the ABC affiliate. That should definitely be in their report.


It was on the MyTV affiliate, not ABC.


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> It was on the MyTV affiliate, not ABC.


Is that right? I could have sworn I saw it in the guide on 806. MyTV is 807. If I'm wrong, my apologies.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TV Guide's Fall Scorecard for the broadcast networks.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, November 7, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating    Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)          3.7     10      10.41
        ABC     The Middle                  2.8     8       9.11
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines       2.7     7       10.25
        FOX     The X Factor (8-10 PM)      2.6     7       6.99
        CW      Arrow                       1.3     4       3.69

8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors               2.1     6       6.98

9:00 PM ABC     Modern Family               4.7     12      12.287
        CBS     Criminal Minds              3.0     8       12.03
        CW      Supernatural                 1.0    2       2.31

9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                 2.9     7       7.64

10:00PM CBS     CSI                         2.3     6       10.31
        NBC     Chicago Fire                2.3     6       7.09
        ABC     Nashville                   2.0     5       6.01

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.


Code:


Scoreboard                  NBC     ABC     CBS     FOX     UNI     CW
Adults 18-49: rating/Share  3.2/9   2.8/7   2.7/7   2.6/7   1.5/4   1.1/3
Adults 18-34: Rating/Share  2.7/8   2.1/6   1.6/5   2.5/8   1.5/4   1.0/3
Total Viewers (million)     9.300   8.006   10.864  6.993   3.574   3.005

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

On NBC, The Voice, with a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating was way down from last Tuesday's 4.6 rating. But, it was airing out of pattern on a new night--it doesn't usually air Wednesdays, but due to the election it did. Despite the new day dip, it boosted Chicago Fire by 27% to a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating versus last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Voice also propelled NBC to its first in-season Wednesday win in 18-49 with non-sports programming since Christmas Eve 2008.

On FOX, X Factor earned a 2.6, down a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.8, up two tenths from its last original's 2.6 adults 18-4 rating. The Neighbors earned a 2.1, also up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family notched a 4.7, way up from last week's 4.2 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory earned a 2.9, half a full ratings point up from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville garnered a 2.0, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.8 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines scored a 2.7, up two tenths from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 3.0, up a tenth from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. CSI earned 2.3, down a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow scored a 1.3, up three tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating and it's best-since-premiere rating. Supernatural earned an 1.0, up two tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Chicago Fire was up 27% because it followed The Voice, which aired on a diff night than usual. Makes you wonder how much of Revolution's ratings are simply due to The Voice bump

The Neighbors was up, and is building a decent sized following. Suburgatory was way up, which it desperately needed; I've heard it's on the bubble (thought last night was good!).

The Arrow had a series high rating. And Modern Family can do no wrong (and another great episode).


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Chicago Fire was up 27% because it followed The Voice, which aired on a diff night than usual. Makes you wonder how much of Revolution's ratings are simply due to The Voice bump.


Even NBC knows that Revolution's ratings are largely due to it's place in the schedule following The Voice. That's why it's putting Revolution on hiatus until The Voice comes back in the spring. They don't want to find out how poorly Revolution would do without the lead in.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, November 8, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                           18-49 Rating    Viewers
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory             5.0     15      16.54
        NBC     The Voice                       3.0     9       9.094
        FOX     The X Factor                    2.3     6       6.279
        ABC     Last Resort                     1.4     4       5.956
        CW      The Vampire Diaries             1.4     4       2.977

8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men              4.0     11      14.09
                    

9:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy                  3.2     8       9.201
        CBS     Person Of Interest              2.9     7       14.73
        NBC     The Office                      2.5     7       5.308
        FOX     Glee                            2.4     6       5.732
        CW      Beauty And The Beast            0.7     2       1.852

9:30    NBC     Parks and Recreation            1.8     5       3.843
                    
10:00   CBS     Elementary                      2.2     6       10.73
        ABC     Scandal                         2.0     5       6.124
        NBC     Rock Center with Brian Williams 1.1     3       4.37




Code:


Scoreboard                  CBS     FOX     ABC     NBC     UNI     CW
Adults 18-49: rating/Share  3.2/9   2.4/6   2.2/6   2.1/6   1.4/4   1.1/3
Adults 18-34: Rating/Share  1.9/6   2.5/8   1.6/5   1.7/5   1.3/4   1.1/4
Total Viewers (million)     13.590  6.006   7.094   6.012   3.416   2.415

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: The Thursday Night NFL Network Jaguars/Colts game was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Indianapolis. As a result the numbers for NBC may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the final numbers.

CBS won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.0, down from last week's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 4.0, up four tenths from last week's 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest was even with last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary scored a series low 2.2, down two tenths from last week's 2.4 among adults 18-49.

On FOX, The X Factor was flat with last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Glee notched a 2.4, down two tenths from its last original's 2.6 rating and tying its season low. Your predictions were about right.

On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.4, up a tenth from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy earned a 3.2, up two tenths from the 3.0 it earned two weeks ago. Scandal earned a x from its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

NBC ratings are approximate due to NFL preemption. On NBC, a special Thursday results episode The Voice earned a 3.0, which is its lowest results show rating to date. The Office earned a 2.5, up f from its last original's 1.9. Parks and Recreation earned an 1.8, up from its last original's 1.7. Rock Center earned a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast scored a 0.7, up a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

What's the word on Last Resort? Is it going to make it through the season? I missed a couple of episodes that I will have to dig up on the internet and was not going to bother if the show is not getting a full season. I like it a lot, but there's only so many hours I can watch TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> What's the word on Last Resort? Is it going to make it through the season? I missed a couple of episodes that I will have to dig up on the internet and was not going to bother if the show is not getting a full season. I like it a lot, but there's only so many hours I can watch TV.


No idea whether it will make a full season. The ratings would say probably not, but the fact that ABC has not been able to find anything successful to put in that timeslot for many years, and the fact that they have other shows like 666 Park Ave. doing worse, I'd say it will at least make it through its initial 13 episode order.

Just an FYI, there was no new episode last week (Nov. 1), so you didn't miss an episode while your power was out. The last new ep. before last night was Oct. 25. Not sure if that will make a difference in your decision about whether to catch up.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> No idea whether it will make a full season. The ratings would say probably not, but the fact that ABC has not been able to find anything successful to put in that timeslot for many years, and the fact that they have other shows like 666 Park Ave. doing worse, I'd say it will at least make it through its initial 13 episode order.
> 
> Just an FYI, there was no new episode last week (Nov. 1), so you didn't miss an episode while your power was out. The last new ep. before last night was Oct. 25. Not sure if that will make a difference in your decision about whether to catch up.


Thanks for the heads up about no episode. One less thing to hunt for. I really like the show, so I'll definitely keep watching then.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> What's the word on Last Resort? Is it going to make it through the season? I missed a couple of episodes that I will have to dig up on the internet and was not going to bother if the show is not getting a full season. I like it a lot, but there's only so many hours I can watch TV.


Here's what TBTN thinks...



> Rookies Last Resort and 666 Park Avenue are both certain to be canceled by the end of the season. They're doing worse than Pan Am did last season, but better than Charlie's Angels. For that reason, I still expect each to air 13 (+/- a few) episodes before assuming their final resting place in the belly of the cancellation bear. Read more about that here.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm hoping this week was an aberration. It had actually risen last week so it seems strange that it take such a big hit the week after.


Well so much for that with Last Resort. I guess the show really never stood a chance in that timeslot. Not only is there tough competition, but a male oriented show really doesn't match up well with ABC's female friendly Thursday lineup.


----------



## astrohip

I'm still watching it anyway. It's entertaining. But between the massive conspiracy theories we're forced to swallow, and the steady diet of suspension of disbelief, I'm not surprised it won't last.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 11, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers
7:00    FOX     NFL Football - Live             6.9/19          18.60
        NBC     Football Night in America       1.9/5           5.72
        CBS     60 Minutes                      1.7/4           11.26
        ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.4/4           6.09
                
7:30    NBC     Football Night in America       2.7/7           7.72
                
8:00    FOX     NFL Football/The Simpsons       5.6/14          13.22
        NBC     Football Night in America       4.4/11          12.90  
        ABC     Once Upon A Time                2.7/7           8.69
        CBS     The Amazing Race                2.4/6           9.16
                
8:30    NBC     NFL Football: [email protected]    7.0/17          18.69
        FOX     The Simpsons/ Bob's Burgers     2.8/7           5.77
                
9:00    FOX     Bob's Burgers/ Family Guy       2.7/6           5.38
        ABC     Revenge                         2.4/5           7.47
        CBS     The Good Wife                   1.7/4           8.98
                
9:30    FOX     Family Guy 1/Family Guy 2       2.5/6           5.30
                
10:00   FOX     Family Guy/Various              2.0/5           4.94
        CBS     The Mentalist                   1.8/5           10.00
        ABC     666 Park Avenue                 1.3/3           4.04




Code:


Scoreboard                  NBC     FOX     ABC     CBS     UNI
Adults 18-49: rating/Share  5.5/14  4.2/11  2.0/5   1.9/5   1.1/3
Adults 18-34: Rating/Share  4.7/13  4.0/12  1.5/4   0.9/3   0.9/3
Total Viewers (million)     14.973  10.274  6.572   9.85    3.029

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football), & FOX(Football Overruns) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Texans/Bears) earned a preliminary 7.0 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11:00PM, down 4% from last week's 7.3 rating.

The start times of FOX's animated shows were delayed about 20 minutes due to football overrun, rendering their preliminary ratings meaningless. The final numbers for the programs, including the 200th episode of Family Guy will be available tomorrow.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 18% from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time garnered a series low 2.7down 23% from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were way too optimistic, probably because you did not anticipate FOXs football game running way over. Revenge scored a season low 2.4, down 11% from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. 666 Park Avenue scored a 1.3 among adults 18-49 rating, matching last weeks series low.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.7, down 50% from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race scored a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 8% from last week's 2.6. The Good Wife tied last week's series-low 1.7 adults 18-49. The Mentalist matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 11, 2012:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers
> 7:00    FOX     NFL Football - Live             6.9/19          18.60
> NBC     Football Night in America       1.9/5           5.72
> CBS     60 Minutes                      1.7/4           11.26
> ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.4/4           6.09
> 
> 7:30    NBC     Football Night in America       2.7/7           7.72
> 
> 8:00    FOX     NFL Football/The Simpsons       5.6/14          13.22
> NBC     Football Night in America       4.4/11          12.90
> ABC     Once Upon A Time                2.7/7           8.69
> CBS     The Amazing Race                2.4/6           9.16
> 
> [B]8:30    NBC     NFL Football: [email protected]    7.0/17          18.69[/B]
> FOX     The Simpsons/ Bob's Burgers     2.8/7           5.77
> 
> 9:00    FOX     Bob's Burgers/ Family Guy       2.7/6           5.38
> ABC     Revenge                         2.4/5           7.47
> CBS     The Good Wife                   1.7/4           8.98
> 
> 9:30    FOX     Family Guy 1/Family Guy 2       2.5/6           5.30
> 
> 10:00   FOX     Family Guy/Various              2.0/5           4.94
> CBS     The Mentalist                   1.8/5           10.00
> ABC     666 Park Avenue                 1.3/3           4.04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Scoreboard                  NBC     FOX     ABC     CBS     UNI
> Adults 18-49: rating/Share  5.5/14  4.2/11  2.0/5   1.9/5   1.1/3
> Adults 18-34: Rating/Share  4.7/13  4.0/12  1.5/4   0.9/3   0.9/3
> Total Viewers (million)     14.973  10.274  6.572   9.85    3.029
> 
> comments from TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football), & FOX(Football Overruns) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.
> 
> NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.
> 
> On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Texans/Bears) earned a preliminary 7.0 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11:00PM, down 4% from last week's 7.3 rating.
> 
> The start times of FOX's animated shows were delayed about 20 minutes due to football overrun, rendering their preliminary ratings meaningless. The final numbers for the programs, including the 200th episode of Family Guy will be available tomorrow.
> 
> On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 18% from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time garnered a series low 2.7down 23% from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were way too optimistic, probably because you did not anticipate FOXs football game running way over. Revenge scored a season low 2.4, down 11% from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. 666 Park Avenue scored a 1.3 among adults 18-49 rating, matching last weeks series low.
> 
> On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.7, down 50% from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race scored a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 8% from last week's 2.6. The Good Wife tied last week's series-low 1.7 adults 18-49. The Mentalist matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.


Not a Bears fan are you?


----------



## lodica1967

I know it is not a broadcast TV show but does anyone know how TBS's Wedding Band did? 

My google skills must be slipping. I found lots of reviews but no ratings.

I kinda liked it and wondered what the odds are of it sticking around.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Not a Bears fan are you?


Actually, I don't watch hardly any football, and could not care less about the Bears or any other team. But being from Houston, last night's game was big here... and the Bears did lose.



lodica1967 said:


> I know it is not a broadcast TV show but does anyone know how TBS's Wedding Band did?
> 
> My google skills must be slipping. I found lots of reviews but no ratings.
> 
> I kinda liked it and wondered what the odds are of it sticking around.


I think it's too early for ratings on it yet (wasn't it Sat nite?). I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## DevdogAZ

lodica1967 said:


> I know it is not a broadcast TV show but does anyone know how TBS's Wedding Band did?
> 
> My google skills must be slipping. I found lots of reviews but no ratings.
> 
> I kinda liked it and wondered what the odds are of it sticking around.


TVbytheNumbers hasn't posted the cable ratings for the weekend yet. However, they don't generally post Saturday numbers, since there is rarely any new scripted content on that night. So it will be interesting to see if they mention the ratings for that show or just ignore it.


----------



## lodica1967

astrohip said:


> Actually, I don't watch hardly any football, and could not care less about the Bears or any other team. But being from Houston, last night's game was big here... and the Bears did lose.
> 
> I think it's too early for ratings on it yet (wasn't it Sat nite?). I'll keep an eye out for you.





DevdogAZ said:


> TVbytheNumbers hasn't posted the cable ratings for the weekend yet. However, they don't generally post Saturday numbers, since there is rarely any new scripted content on that night. So it will be interesting to see if they mention the ratings for that show or just ignore it.


That makes sense and explains why I had a hard time finding info. I am always amazed at how much everyone knows on this forum. Smart group of folks!


----------



## DevdogAZ

This is from a TBS press release:



> The new TBS original comedy series Wedding Band delivered 1,845,000 viewers in its first performance this past Saturday night at 10 p.m. (ET/PT). The comedy ranked as cable's #1 entertainment program in the timeslot with adults 18-34 (613,000) and adults 18-49 (1,068,000).


They specifically don't mention the 18-49 rating, because I'm guessing that it's pretty low. Probably something like 0.1 or 0.2. But at 10 pm on a Saturday night, it doesn't have to do well in 18-49. It just has to do better than the other stuff on at that time, and since there isn't any other original stuff on at that time, it should do just fine.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Final ratings for Monday, November 12:



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10:01 pm)		4.4	11	11.63
	CBS	How I Met Your Mother		3.0	8	7.95
	ABC	Dancing w/ Stars (8-10:01 pm)	2.1	5	13.79
	FOX	Bones				1.9	5	6.96
	CW	90210				0.6	2	1.16

8:30 PM	CBS	Partners			1.8	4	5.48

9:00 PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls			3.2	8	8.94
	FOX	The Mob Doctor			0.8	2	3.01
	CW	Gossip Girl			0.4	1	0.73

9:30 PM	CBS	Mike & Molly			3.0	7	9.24

10:00PM	NBC	Revolution (10:01-11)		2.6	7	7.10
	CBS	Hawaii Five-0			2.1	6	7.96
	ABC	Castle (10:01-11)		1.9	6	10.07

Comments from TVbythenumbers (comments are from preliminary numbers, but numbers above are final):



> Last night's Monday Night Football game (Chiefs/Steelers) was simulcast on the ABC affiliates in Kansas City and Pittsburgh. As a result, the ABC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.
> 
> NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.
> 
> On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.3 down 4% from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. Revolution scored a series-low 2.6 among adults 18-49, down 7% from last week's 2.8. Your predictions were too optimistic.
> 
> On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.0 among adults 18-49, up 7% from last week's 2.8. Partners garnered a series-low1.8 adults 18-49 rating down 14% from last week's 2.1. 2 Broke Girls scored a 3.2 among adults 18-49, even with last week. Mike & Molly earned a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, up 7% from last week's 2.8. Hawaii Five-O notched a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, matching last week's performance.
> 
> On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, up 5% from last week's 2.1. Castle earned a 2.1, up 11% from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. However, football preemptions may have impacted these numbers.
> 
> On FOX, Bones scored a 1.9 among adults 18-49, down 5% from last week's 2.0. The Mob Doctor garnered a 0.9, down 10% from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On the CW, 90210 earned a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 50% from last week's 0.4. Gossip Girl scored a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 33% from last week's 0.3.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, November 13, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers (Millions)
8:00    NBC     The Voice                       3.8/11          10.98
        CBS     NCIS                            3.0/9           16.89
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars          1.9/5           11.95
        FOX     Raising Hope                    1.6/5           3.82
        CW      Hart Of Dixie                   0.7/2           1.68
                
8:30    FOX     Ben And Kate                    1.1/3           2.48
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles               2.8/7           15.68
        NBC     Go On                           2.3/6           6.32
        FOX     New Girl                        2.2/6           4.34
        ABC     Happy Endings                   1.4/4           4.75
        CW      Emily Owens M.D.                0.4/1           1.43
                
9:30    NBC     The New Normal                  1.8/5           4.75
        FOX     The Mindy Project               1.7/4           3.23
        ABC     Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23    1.1/3           3.18
                
10:00   NBC     Parenthood                      1.8/5           4.74
        CBS     Vegas                           1.6/4           10.41
        ABC     Private Practice                1.1/3           3.66




Code:


Scoreboard                  NBC     CBS     FOX     UNI     ABC     CW
Adults 18-49: rating/Share  2.6/7   2.5/7   1.7/4   1.6/4   1.4/4   0.5/1
Adults 18-34: Rating/Share  2.1/7   1.3/4    1.7/5  1.6/5   1.0/3   0.5/2
Total Viewers (million)     7.085   14.324  3.468   3.980   6.524   1.555

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

*Note: Unless otherwise noted, all comparisons are to Tuesday, October 30, because regular programming was preempted for election coverage last week.*

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.8 down from a 4.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent Tuesday episode, but up 27% from last Thursdays results show. Go On scored a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 4% from a 2.4 for its most recent episode on October 23. The New Normal. garnered a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, up 6% from a 1.7 for its October 23 episode. Parenthood notched a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating down 5% from a 1.9 for its October 23 episode.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 12% from a 3.4 for its last episode.. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 2.8, adults 18-49 rating even with its last episode and tying its season low. Vegas notched a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 6% from a 1.7 for its last episode.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars scored a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 6% from a 1.8 for it most recent episode. Happy Endings earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with its last episode. Don't Trust The B in Apt 23 garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 8% from a 1.2 for its prior episode. At 10PM, Private Practice earned a series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, 21% down from a 1.4 for its last original episode on October 23.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 6% from a 1.7 for its most recent episode. Ben And Kate garnered a 1.1 down 21% from a 1.4 for its previous episode. New Girl earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 4% from a 2.3 for its prior episode. The Mindy Project notched a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, up 13% from a 1.5 for its last episode.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a season-high 0.7 adults 18-49, up 17% from an 0.6 adults for its previous episode. Emily Owens M.D. earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 33% from a 0.3 for its most recent new episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, November 14, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers 
8:00    FOX     The X Factor (8-10PM)           2.9/8       8.15
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines           2.6/8       10.06
        ABC     The Middle                      2.6/8       8.79
        NBC     Whitney (Season Premiere)       1.4/4       4.22
        CW      Arrow                           1.2/3       3.83
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors                   1.9/5       6.82
        NBC     Guys With Kids                  1.3/4       3.91
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family (9-9:31PM)        4.6/12      11.89
        CBS     Criminal Minds                  3.0/8       12.20
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU                1.7/4       5.78
        CW      Supernatural                    1.0/3       2.32
                
9:30    ABC     Suburgatory (9:31-10PM)         2.4/6       7.07
                
10:00   CBS     CSI                             2.5/7       11.01
        ABC     Nashville                       1.8/5       5.93
        NBC     Chicago Fire                    1.6/5       5.77

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.9, up 12% from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines scored a 2.6, down 7% from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating matching last weeks performance. CSI earned a 2.4, up 4% from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.5, down 7% from last weeks 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors earned a 1.9, down 10% from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family notched a 4.6, down 4% from last week's 4.8 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory tied its season low with a 2.4, down 17% from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville matched its series low with a 1.8, down 10% from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the season premiere of Whitney scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 13% from a 1.6 for its season one finale on March 28 and matching its series low. Your predictions were too optimistic. Guys With Kids earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating , matching the series low it hit with its last original episode on October 31. Law & Order SVU tied its series low with a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down 6% from a 1.7 for its last new episode on October 31. Chicago Fire earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, falling 27% from its 2.2. last week, when it had The Voice as a lead-in.

On the CW, Arrow scored a 1.2, down from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural tied its season high with a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, matching last weeks performance.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

> NBC Whitney (Season Premiere) 1.4/4 4.22





marksman said:


> I can see it being a blessing for Whitney and community to be held back. I am predicting Whitney will end up with a third season once it starts airing.


You stickin' with that prediction?


----------



## JYoung

I predicted a 1.7 for Whiney's first airing then expected it to slump badly but a 1.4?
Ouch.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I had no idea Whitney had even been given an airdate, and I'm someone who sort of keeps tabs on these things. The only reason I found out it aired is because my TiVo recorded it. My point being that if I didn't know, and I try to keep abreast of TV news, what are the chances the average American viewer also had no idea this show was back on?


----------



## JYoung

Considering the numerous promos I fast forwarded through for Whitney in the last week, I'm going to guess that they had as much notice for this show as they did for any other.


----------



## TAsunder

They've been promoting the return of Whitney pretty heavily on NBC. I've seen plenty of promotions despite skipping commercials. I don't think it's fair to blame a lack of promotions and advertising.


----------



## JYoung

Come to think of it, they've been plugging her return for two weeks.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, November 15, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory         5.5/17      17.39
        FOX     The X Factor                2.4/7       7.29
        ABC     Last Resort                 1.3/4       5.82
        NBC     30 Rock                     1.2/4       3.41
        CW      Vampire Diaries             1.2/4       2.80
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men          4.1/12      13.90
        NBC     Up All Night                1.3/4       3.12
                
9:00    CBS     Person Of Interest          3.1/8       14.51
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy              3.1/8       8.66
        FOX     Glee                        2.1/5       5.28
        NBC     The Office                  2.0/5       4.15
        CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.6/2       1.62
                
9:30    NBC     Parks & Recreation          1.7/4       3.57
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary                  2.3/7       10.72
        ABC     Scandal                     2.1/6       6.14
        NBC     Rock Center                 1.1/3       3.99

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a season-high 5.5 up 8% from last week's 5.1 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 4.1 up 2% from last week's 4.0 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest garnered a 3.1 up 7% from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 2.3 up 5% from last week's series-low 2.2 among adults 18-49.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.4, up 4% from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Glee notched a 2.1, down 13% from last weeks 2.4 rating.

On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.3, down 7% from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating and tying its season low. Grey's Anatomy scored a 3.1, down 6% from last weeks 3.3. Most of your predictions were a bit too optimistic. Scandal garnered a 2.1, up 11% from last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, 30 Rock earned a 1.2, even with its last Thursday episode on October 25. Up All Night scored a 1.3, down 7% from a 1.4 its most recent episode on October 26. The Office tied its series low with a 2.0, down 17% from last weeks 2.4, when it had The Voice as a lead-in. Parks and Recreation, featuring a guest appearance by Vice President Joe Biden, scored a 1.7, even with last week and proving that as a sit-com guest star, hes no match for Miley Cyrus. Rock Center garnered a 1.1, up 10% from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.2, down 20% from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast scored a 0.6 down 14% from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

BBT had its most watched episode in history, for the 2nd straight week. Meanwhile, NBC's Thursday night lineup appears to be on life support.

Last Resort continues to slip in the ratings.

Partners cancelled. CBS is replacing the Monday, November 19 episode of Partners with a repeat of Two and a Half Men.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 19 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49              Viewers
                                            Rating/Share       Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)          3.7     9           10.54
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother       3.0     8           7.87
        ABC     DWTS: All Stars (8-10PM)    2.3     6           14.08
        FOX     Bones                       2.0     5           7.12
        CW      90210                       0.4     1           0.78

8:30 PM CBS     Two and a Half Men -R       2.1     5           6.37
                    
9:00PM  CBS     2 Broke Girls               3.4     8           9.74
        FOX     The Mob Doctor              0.9     2           3.13
        CW      Gossip Girl                 0.3     1           0.70
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly                2.9     7           9.24
                    

10:00PM NBC     Revolution                  2.6     7           7.04
        CBS     Hawaii Five-O               2.2     6           8.80
        ABC     Castle                      2.0     5           10.48

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Bears/49ers) was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in San Francisco. As a result, the CBS numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.7, down sharply from last week's 4.4 adults 18-49 rating. Revolution was even with last week's 2.6 among adults 18-49. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother was even with last week's 3.0 among adults 18-49. 2 Broke Girls scored a 3.4, up two tenths from last week's 3.2 among adults 18-49. Mike & Molly earned a 2.9, down a tenth from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-O notched a 2.2, up a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.3, up two tenths from last week's 2.1. Castle earned a 2.0, up a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones scored a 2.0, up a tenth from last week's 1.9 among adults 18-49. The Mob Doctor garnered a 0.9, also up a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, 90210 earned a 0.4, down two tenths from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Gossip Girl scored a 0.3, down a tenth from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, November 20, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers Live+SD
                                            Rating  Share   (million)
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice                   3.3     10      9.33
        CBS     NCIS                        3.0     9       16.47
        ABC     DWTS: All Stars             1.9     6       12.87
        FOX     Raising Hope                1.5     5       3.69
        CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.5     1       1.21

8:30PM  FOX     Ben And Kate                1.1     3       2.52
                    
9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles           2.8     8       15.06
        NBC     Go On                       2.2     6       6.21
        FOX     New Girl                    2.0     5       4.09
        ABC     Happy Endings               1.2     3       4.87
        CW      Emily Owens MD              0.4     1       1.27
                    
9:30PM  NBC     The New Normal              1.6     4       4.35
        FOX     The Mindy Project           1.3     4       2.69
        ABC     Don't Trust The B           0.9     3       3.20
    
10:00PM CBS     Vegas                       1.8     5       10.20
        NBC     Parenthood                  1.6     5       4.52
        ABC     Private Practice            1.2     3       4.14

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.3, down six tenths from last week's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. Go On was even with last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The New Normal. garnered a series-low 1.6, down two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood notched a 1.6, down three tenths from the 1.9 it earned last week

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.0,down a tenth from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles was even with last week's 2.8, adults 18-49. Vegas notched a 1.8, up two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars: All-Stars was flat with last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Happy Endings earned a series low 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Don't Trust The B in Apt 23 also hit a series low, earning a 0.9 down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Private Practice earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.5 down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Ben And Kate was even with the 1.1 it earned last week. New Girl earned a series low 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project notched a 1.3, down three tenths after last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.5, down a tenth from the 0.6 it earned last week. Emily Owens M.D. was even with last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

I'm glad to see* Go On* is doing kinda sorta ok. It's a consistently funny show, with a great ensemble cast.

The 9:30 sitcoms are all dead. Only CW would be happy with numbers like those.

Have a GREAT Thanksgiving!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

12 shows under a 2.0. 

Fox's Tuesday comedy lineup is looking a lot like NBC's Thursday comedy lineup.


----------



## fmowry

Is Go On the highest rated new comedy this year? All the others look DOA.


----------



## marksman

fmowry said:


> Is Go On the highest rated new comedy this year? All the others look DOA.


I was thinking about this earlier but this is easily my least favorite season of new shows in the last three plus years. I don't think I have any of the new shows as must watch and as a sitcom can I don't think a single new sitcom has me watching it.


----------



## astrohip

marksman said:


> I was thinking about this earlier but this is easily my least favorite season of new shows in the last three plus years. I don't think I have any of the new shows as must watch and as a sitcom can I don't think a single new sitcom has me watching it.


My new shows:
Arrow (entertaining, but not mission-critical)
Elementary (enjoy, would miss)
Go On (enjoy, would miss)
[strikeout]Last Resort (see Arrow)[/strikeout]
Malibu Country (only watch because of Lily Tomlin)
The Neighbors (enjoy, would miss)
Revolution (see Arrow)
Vegas (see Arrow)

Bottom line:
5 dramas, only one I would really miss
3 sitcoms, two I would miss

This doesn't count the ones I've already cut (I'm talking to you New Normal). Or the sophomore ones that aren't living up to their promise (Talking to the B in 23).


----------



## Alfer

astrohip said:


> My new shows:
> Arrow (entertaining, but not mission-critical)
> Elementary (enjoy, would miss)
> Go On (enjoy, would miss)
> [strikeout]Last Resort (see Arrow)[/strikeout]
> Malibu Country (only watch because of Lily Tomlin)
> The Neighbors (enjoy, would miss)
> Revolution (see Arrow)
> Vegas (see Arrow)
> 
> Bottom line:
> 5 dramas, only one I would really miss
> 3 sitcoms, two I would miss
> 
> This doesn't count the ones I've already cut (I'm talking to you New Normal). Or the sophomore ones that aren't living up to their promise (Talking to the B in 23).


Dang, I am losing touch with network TV. None of these are even on my radar. I tried a couple, but they failed to entertain so I ditched them.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, November 28, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers
8:00    ABC     A Charlie Brown Christmas - R   2.9/8       8.85
        FOX     The X Factor (8-10PM)           2.8/8       8.08
        CBS     Survivor: Philippines           2.7/8       10.35
        NBC     Christmas in Rockefeller Center 2.1/6       9.09
        CW      Arrow                           1.2/4       3.70
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family                   4.7/12      11.95
        CBS     Criminal Minds                  2.9/8       12.27
        NBC     SNL Christmas (9-11PM)          2.7/7       7.84
        CW      Supernatural                    0.9/2       2.07
                
9:30    ABC     Suburgatory                     2.6/7       6.88
                                        
10:00   CBS     CSI                             2.6/7       11.99
        ABC     Nashville                       1.8/5       5.65

ABC and FOX tied for number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

Most shows rose from Thanksgiving Eve last week, when viewing levels were down.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.8, up 27% from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines scored a 2.7, up 17% from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 2.9 up 7% from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. CSI earned a 2.6 up 8% from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, A Charlie Brown Christmas scored a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating up 4% from last year's 2.8 on December 5, 2011. Modern Family earned a 4.7 up 2% from a 4.6 on November 14. Suburgatory garnered a 2.6 up 8% from November 14s 2.4. Nashville notched a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with its November 14 performance.

On NBC, Christmas in Rockefeller Center scored a four-year high 2.1 adults 18-49 rating up 11% from last years 1.9..The special Saturday Night Live: SNL Christmas earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow garnered a 1.2 adults 18-49 even with November 14. Supernatural scored a a 0.9, down 10% from November 14s 1.0.


----------



## Alfer

Dangit, I missed Charlie Brown! Oh well, I'm sure it will be on again soon.


----------



## bengalfreak

What happened to this thread. Nothing for over a week.


----------



## lambertman

bengalfreak said:


> What happened to this thread. Nothing for over a week.


You could always just go to tvbythenumbers.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

lambertman said:


> You could always just go to tvbythenumbers.


Even though the conversation here is sparse, I much prefer it to the mindless drivel on TVBTN that only goes about as far as "Yay Glee!", "Castle sucks", and "This show dropped .1, it should be canceled".


----------



## astrohip

Can only speak for myself, but as one who frequently posts the ratings (I have the C&P/reformatting down to an art), it's been a crazy few days. Budget meetings at work, new car came in this past week, and other assorted flimsy excuses. I'll start up again Monday!:up:


----------



## brianric

astrohip said:


> Can only speak for myself, but as one who frequently posts the ratings (I have the C&P/reformatting down to an art), it's been a crazy few days. Budget meetings at work, new car came in this past week, and other assorted flimsy excuses. I'll start up again Monday!:up:


:up::up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Can only speak for myself, but as one who frequently posts the ratings (I have the C&P/reformatting down to an art), it's been a crazy few days. Budget meetings at work, new car came in this past week, and other assorted flimsy excuses. I'll start up again Monday!:up:


And as the other one who occasionally posts the numbers, I've been busy as well, and frankly, I don't see much discussion about the numbers after they're posted, so I'm not sure people care that much.

The comments sections at TVBTN may be childish and repetitive, but at least there are people there who actually seem to follow and care about the ratings.


----------



## GTuck

I actually enjoy reading them here, but I never have any insightful comments.


----------



## SeanC

Ditto.

I like checking in on this thread to see how the shows I like are doing, but I would never bother to look it up myself.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, December 9, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers (Millions)
7:00    FOX     NFL Football                    6.1/17          17.32
        NBC     Football Night in America       2.3/6           7.097
        CBS     60 Minutes                      1.9/5           11.77
        ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.4/4           6.49
                
7:30    NBC     Football Night in America       3.3/9           9.63
                
8:00    NBC     Football Night in America       5.4/13          16.06
        FOX     The Simpsons                    3.4/9           7.50
        CBS     The Amazing Race (8-10PM)       2.6/6           8.54
                Season Finale 
        ABC     Disney Prep & Landing - R       1.4/3           4.90
                
8:30    NBC     NFL Football: Live (8:30-11PM)  6.9/17          18.94
        FOX     Bob's Burgers                   2.1/5           4.59
        ABC     Disney Prep                     1.4/3           4.78
                            
9 :00   FOX     Family Guy                      2.8/7           5.62
        ABC     Christmas With Holly (9-11PM)   1.8/4           7.68
                
9:30    FOX     American Dad                    2.2/5           4.65
                
10:00   CBS     The Mentalist                   1.6/4           7.89

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football), & CBS (Football Overruns in some markets) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Packers/Lions) scored a preliminary 6.9 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11:00PM, up from last week's preliminary 6.6 rating.

On FOX, Football Overrun (Saints/Giants) earned a 6.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons garnered a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating up 3% from a 3.3 for its last original on November 25. Bobs Burgers scored a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating up 17% from last weeks 1.8. Family Guy earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating down 3% from a 2.9 for its most recent episode on November 25. American Dad notched a 2.2 up 5% from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 42% from a 3.3 for last weeks football-delayed episode. The two-house season finale of The Amazing Race earned a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating down 4% from last weeks 2.7 and down 31% from last year's fall finale on December 11, 2011. It tied as the show's lowest rated finale ever. The Mentalist garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 11% from a 1.8 for its most previous new episode on November 25.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4, down 13% from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Prep & Landing notched a 1.4 up 27% from a 1.1 for its last telecast on December 23, 2011. Prep & Landing: Naughty vs. Nice garnered a 1.4 up 27% from a 1.1 on December 23, 2011. scored a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, up 13% from a 1.6 for the previous HHOF movie Firelighton April 22 and ranking as ABC's highest rated Hallmark Hall of Fame movie.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, December 10, 2012:*
{they left the times off and I'm too lazy to add them}



Code:


[B]Net     Show                    18-49     Viewers (millions)[/B]
NBC     The Voice               3.8/10    12.15
CBS     How I Met Your Mother   3.3/9     9.05
FOX     American Country Awards 1.4/4     5.12
ABC     Extreme Makeover        1.3/3     5.17
CW      90210                   0.6/2     1.16

CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R 3.3/8     10.38

CBS     2 Broke Girls           4.0/10    11.78
NBC     Take It All             2.2/5     7.20
ABC     Extreme Makeover        1.5/4     5.704
CW      Gossip Girl             0.5/1     1.026

CBS     2 Broke Girls           3.9/9     11.484

CBS     Hawaii Five-0           2.7/7     10.383
NBC     Michael Buble           1.4/4     5.752
ABC     Castle - R              1.3/3     5.928

comments from TVbytheNumbers:
Last nights Monday Night Football game (Patriots/Texans) was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in Houston and the ABC affiliate in Boston. As a result, the CBS and ABC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

CBS was number one with adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating up 6% from last week's 3.1. 2 Broke Girls scored a 4.0, up 14% from last week's 3.5 among adults 18-49. A second new episode of 2 Broke Girls garnered a 3.9 versus Mike & Mollys 3.1 last week in the time period. Hawaii Five-O notched a season-high 2.7 up 17% from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Take these numbers with a football-sized grain of salt.

On NBC, a one hour episode of The Voice earned a 3.8, down 3% from last week's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. The premiere of game show Take It All garnered a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating up 47% from a 1.5 for the debut of last years Whos Still Standing on December 19, 2011 About 14% of you were dead on in your predictions. Michael Buble: Home for the Holidays special earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating down 48% from a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks Blake Shelton special.

On ABC, Extreme Makeover: Home Edition earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM, up 44% from last weeks 0.9.and a 1.5 at 9PM, up 36% from last week's 1.1. However, these numbers should be taken with a grain of salt due to football preemptions.

On FOX, the American Country Awards scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 30% from last years 2.0.

On the CW, 90210 earned a 0.6. up 20% from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Gossip Girl garnered a season-high 0.5, up 66% from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for December 11, 2012:*


Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers (Millions)[/B]
8:00    NBC     The Voice                   3.5/10      11.31
        CBS     NCIS                        2.8/8       17.51
        ABC     Santa Claus                 1.7/5       5.64
        FOX     Raising Hope                1.7/5       4.03
        CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.6/2       1.42
                
8:30    FOX     Ben And Kate - R            0.8/2       2.27
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles           2.6/7       14.97
        NBC     Take It All                 2.3/6       7.35
        FOX     New Girl                    2.0/5       4.24
        ABC     Happy Endings               1.3/3       3.28
        CW      A Muppets Christmas - R     0.4/1       1.08
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project           1.4/4       3.03
        ABC     Don't Trust The B --        1.0/3       2.51
                
10:00   NBC     Parenthood                  2.0/6       5.71
        CBS     Vegas                       1.5/4       10.28
        ABC     Private Practice            1.2/3       3.77

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Take It All garnered a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating up 5% from a 2.2 for last nights premiere. Parenthood notched a 2.0, up 11% from last week's 1.8 among adults 18-49.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.8 among adults 18-49, down 22% from a 3.6 on November 27. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating down from November 27s 2.9. Vegas garnered a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 6% from a 1.6 on November 27.

On ABC, Santa Claus Is Comin To Town notched a 1.7 down 23% from a 2.2 on Thursday, December 1, 2011. Happy Endings scored a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23 garnered a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 17% from last week's 1.2. Private Practice earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, matching last weeks performance.

On FOX, Raising Hope earned a 1.7 up 21% from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 2.0 among adults 18-49, even with last week. The Mindy Project notched a 1.4, up 8% from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.6, up 20% from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49. Muppets Christmas earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 56% from a 0.9 on Wednesday, November 30, 2011.


----------



## brianric

I'm just amazed at the number of viewers of NCIS. Is this considered the number 1 show in viewership outside of sports?


----------



## bengalfreak

brianric said:


> I'm just amazed at the number of viewers of NCIS. Is this considered the number 1 show in viewership outside of sports?


Has been for several years.


----------



## Azlen

NCIS and Big Bang Theory are fairly close in total viewers but BBT has a significant advantage in the 18-49 dem. NCIS skews heavily to the 50+ crowd.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, December 12, 2012:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00    CBS     Survivor: Philippines   2.8/8       10.37
        FOX     The X Factor (8-10PM)   2.7/8       7.79
        ABC     The Middle              2.1/7       7.29
        NBC     Whitney                 1.4/4       3.77
        CW      Arrow                   1.0/3       3.11
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors           1.6/4       5.40
        NBC     Guys With Kids - R      1.0/3       2.73
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family           4.2/11      10.94
        CBS     Criminal Minds          3.1/8       12.01
        NBC     Take it All             1.1/3       3.40
        CW      Victoria's Secret       0.6/2       1.52
                
9:30    ABC     Barbara Walters         2.1/6       7.63
                
10:00   CBS     CSI                     2.2/6       9.59
        NBC     Chicago Fire            1.4/4       4.87

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:
{comments based on prelim ratings}
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, Survivor: Philippines scored a 2.8, down 3% from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 3.1 up 3% from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. CSI earned a series-low2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 15% from a 2.6 on November 28.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.6, down 7% from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle scored a season low 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 4% from last week's 2.3. The Neighbors garnered a series low 1.6 down 16% from last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family ties its season low with a 4.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 11% from a 4.7 on November 28. Barbara Walters Presents the 10 Most Fascinating People of 2012 notched a 2.1 among adults 18-49 down 9% from a 2.3 on December 14, 2011.

On NBC, Whitney scored a 1.4, up 8% from last weeks 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.. Take It All stumbled without The Voice as a lead-in, earning a 1.1, down 50% from Tuesdays 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire garnered a 1.4 among adults 18-49 down 26% from last weeks 1.9 and tying its series low.

On the CW, Arrow garnered a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating down 9% from last weeks 1.1 and tying its series low. Most of your predictions were too optimistic.


----------



## mattack

Take it all was stuuuuupid.. I couldn't even make it through 1. I'm a sucker for game shows, too.


----------



## cherry ghost

Whitney is back? Not a good night for NBC.


----------



## aindik

The CW lineup was pre-empted in Philadelphia if that matters. The affiliate aired the 121212 concert instead.


----------



## Steveknj

I wonder how the 121212 concert affected the ratings?


----------



## JYoung

cherry ghost said:


> Whitney is back? Not a good night for NBC.


NBC ordered three additional episodes of Whitney though.

They must have absolute crap in the wings.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, December 13, 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers     [/B]
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory         5.4/17          16.77
        FOX     The X Factor                2.4/7            7.66
        ABC     Last Resort                 1.2/3            5.50
        CW      Vampire Diaries             1.2/4            2.74
        NBC     Up All Night                0.9/3            2.85
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men          4.2/12          13.56
        NBC     Up All Night                1.1/3            2.65
                
9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy              3.1/8            8.77
        CBS     Person Of Interest          3.0/8            14.25
        FOX     Glee                        2.0/5            5.26
        NBC     Take It All                 1.2/3            3.90
        CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.6/2            1.61
                
10:00   ABC     Scandal                     2.7/7            7.80
        CBS     Elementary                  2.3/6            10.63
        NBC     Rock Center                 0.9/2            3.43

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Thursday Night Football game (Bengals/Eagles) was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in Cincinnati and the ABC affiliate in Philadelphia. As a result, the CBS and ABC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

CBS won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned 5.4 up 4% from last week's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating Two and a Half Men garnered a 4.2 up from 5% last week's 4.0 among adults 18-49. Person Of Interest scored a 3.0 up 3% from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 2.3 up 5% from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. However, remember that football preemptions could have impacted these numbers.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.4 down 4% from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Glee scored a 2.0, down 9% from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating even with last week. Grey's Anatomy earned 3.1, up 3% from last week's season low 3.0 rating. Scandal earned a series high (if the number holds) 2.7 up 8% from last weeks 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Most of your predictions were too pessimistic. Note that ABC was preempted in Philadelphia for football, so these numbers may be adjusted.

On NBC, a 8PM episode of Up All Night scored a series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down from a 1.1 in the time period last week. A second episode of Up All Night garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating down 8% from last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Take It All notched a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating up 9% from Wednesdays 1.1. Rock Center garnered a 0.9, down 10% from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. NBC did, indeed, average a 1.0 for the night. Most of your predictions were accurate.

On the CW, Vampire Diaries scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Beauty And The Beast earned a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 20% from last week's 0.5.


----------



## astrohip

Wow, CBS simply owns Thursday night. And NBC must have _nothing _in the wings, otherwise Up All Night would be long gone. I heard they're "revamping" it for the umpteenth time.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday Cable Ratings:
*
Here's a link to the complete list.
*
Top ten by Adults 18-49:*



Code:


[B]Show                    Net             Time        Viewers Adults 18-49[/B] 
REAL HOUSEWIVES ATLANTA-    BRVO        9:00 PM     3.61    1.9
Dexter S7-  SHO1                        9:00 PM     2.75    1.4
INTERSTITIAL BREAK-     SHO1            9:56 PM     2.40    1.1
SHAHS OF SUNSET-    BRVO                10:01 PM    2.15    1.1
NFL COUNTDOWN           L-  ESPN        10:00 AM    2.12    1.0
SUNDAY MOVIE-   FAM                     7:00 PM     2.83    1.0
Homeland S2-    SHO1                    10:01 PM    2.29    0.9
Ax Men-     HIST                        9:00 PM     2.42    0.9
NEWTOWN MEM SERVICE-    CNN             7:50 PM     4.13    0.9
Watch What Happens Live-    BRVO        11:01 PM    1.71    0.8

*

Top ten by number of viewers (each viewing, not cumulative):*



Code:


[B]Show    Net                     Time        Viewers    Adults 18-49 [/B]
NEWTOWN MEM SERVICE-    CNN     7:50 PM     4.13        0.9
NCIS-   USA                     8:00 PM     3.73        0.8
REAL HOUSEWIVES ATLANTA-BRVO    9:00 PM     3.61        1.9
SpongeBob-  NICK                10:30 AM    3.42        0.7
SpongeBob-  NICK                10:00 AM    3.33        0.7
THE COLLECTION FROM HHOF-HALL   8:00 PM     3.30        0.6
Royal Pains-    USA             9:00 PM     3.25        0.8
SpongeBob-  NICK                3:00 PM     3.20        0.6
CINDERELLA-     DSNY            7:45 AM     3.10        0.8
NEWTOWN REMEMBERS-  CNN         7:00 PM     3.06        0.7


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, December 17, 2012:*


Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers[/B]
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-9:30PM)            4.1     11          13.20
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother (8-9PM)   3.4     9           8.66
        FOX     Dreamworks Dragons:             1.5     4           3.90
        ABC     Extreme Makeover: Home Edition  1.0     3           4.24
        CW      Gossip Girl Special             0.6     2           1.33

8:30 PM FOX     Ice Age: A Mammoth Christmas -R 1.5     4           4.02
                    
9:00PM  CBS     2 Broke Girls                   3.5     9           10.16
        ABC     Extreme Makeover: Home Edition  1.2     3           4.88
        FOX     Happiness... Charlie Brown -R   0.9     2           2.66
        CW      Gossip Girl                     0.8     2           1.51
        
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly                    3.3     8           10.80
        NBC     1600 Penn -P                    2.3     6           7.19
    
10:00PM CBS     Hawaii Five-O                   2.4     6           10.29
        NBC     Take it All                     1.5     4           4.51
        ABC     Castle -R                       1.1     3           5.40

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Jets/Titans) was simulcast on the ABC affiliate in Nashville. As a result, the ABC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

CBS was number one with adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On CBS, a special one-hour How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.4, up two tenths from last week's 3.2. 2 Broke Girls scored a 3.5, down three tenths from last week's 3.8 among adults 18-49. Mike and Molly garnered a 3.3, up two tenths from its last original's 3.1 two weeks ago. Hawaii Five-O notched a 2.4, down a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating

On NBC, The Voice performance finale earned a 4.1, up three tenths from last week's 3.8 adults 18-49 rating and also up three tenths from the last performance show of the previous cycle. The debut of 1600 Penn earned a 2.3. Your predictions were a little optimistic. Take It All garnered a 1.5, down seven tenths after last Monday's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating but up from last Friday's 1.1 .

On ABC, Extreme Makeover: Home Edition earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM, down three tenths from last weeks 1.3 and a 1.2 at 9PM, even with last week.

On FOX, the Dreamworks Dragons: Gift of the Night Fury scored a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the series finale of Gossip Girl garnered a 0.8, up two tenths from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were about right. The Special preceding it earned a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Hawaii 5-0 has made a bit of a comeback since it's first episode this season when it was getting something like a 1.8.


----------



## LoadStar

Unrelated to TV ratings, but some might find this interesting: Nielsen just bought Arbitron, the people who do radio ratings.


----------



## Steveknj

LoadStar said:


> Unrelated to TV ratings, but some might find this interesting: Nielsen just bought Arbitron, the people who do radio ratings.


I was just coming here to post that.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for December 18, 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers[/B] 
8:00PM  CBS     NCIS                            3.3  10     19.41
        NBC     The Voice -R                    2.4  7      8.07
        ABC     A Charlie Brown Christmas -R    1.7  5      5.84
        FOX     Raising Hope -R                 1.0  3      2.53
        CW      Muppet Christmas Movie          0.5  1      1.44
    
8:30PM  FOX     Ben And Kate -R                 0.8  2      1.98
                    
9:00PM  NBC     The Voice (9-11PM)              4.9  13     14.04
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles               2.9  8      15.36
        ABC     Happy Endings                   1.3  4      3.18
        FOX     New Girl -R                     0.8  2      1.75
                    
9:30PM  ABC     Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23    1.1  3      2.55
        FOX     The Mindy Project -R            0.6  2      1.46
    
10:00PM CBS     Vegas                           1.6  4      9.78
        ABC     Private Practice                1.2  3      3.77

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice finale earned a season high 4.9, up a point and three tenths from last week's 3.6 and up half a point from last year's 4.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a bit optimistic.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.3, up half a ratings point from last week's 2.8 among adults 18-49. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 2.9, up three tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Vegas garnered a 1.6, up a single tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Happy Endings scored a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23 garnered a 1.1, also up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Private Practice was even with last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## steve614

WTF? What happened Friday and Saturday??


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, December 19, 2012:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                                18-49       Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     The X Factor (8-10 PM)              2.7     8   8.297
        NBC     2012 Miss Universe                  1.8     5   6.123
        ABC     The Middle -R                       1.4     4   5.385
        CBS     A Home for the Holidays             0.9     3   4.996
        CW      Noel -R (8-10PM)                    0.3     1   1.618
    
8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors -R                    1.1     3   4.109
    
9:00 PM ABC     Modern Family -R                    1.8     5   5.747
        CBS     Criminal Minds -R                   1.4     4   6.455
    
9:30PM  ABC     20/20: The Year With Katie Couric   1.6     5   5.400
        
10:00PM NBC     Chicago Fire                        1.9     5   6.562
        CBS     CSI -R                              1.1     3   5.836

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, A Home for the Holidays With Rascal Flatts earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The X Factor was even with last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, 20/20: The Year With Katie Couric scored a 1.6, up a tenth from last year's special, which earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The 2012 Miss Universe Competition earned a 1.8, up two tenths from last year's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire garnered a 1.9, up half a ratings point from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

[most likely last ratings update this year... mostly repeats for the next couple weeks.]


----------



## astrohip

Happy New Year... and we're back.

*
Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 3, 2012:*


Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers[/B]
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory             6.0/17      18.98
        FOX     Mobbed                          1.0/3       2.74
        NBC     30 Rock - R                     0.8/2       2.47
        ABC     Nashville - R                   0.7/2       3.19
        CW      The Vampire Diaries - R         0.4/1       1.12
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men              4.6/12      15.39
        NBC     Up All Night - R                0.8/2       1.96
                
9:00    CBS     Person Of Interest              3.4/9       16.14
        FOX     Mobbed                          1.2/3       3.09
        NBC     The Office - R                  0.9/2       2.15
        ABC     Scandal - R                     0.7/2       2.91
        CW      Beauty And The Beast - R        0.3/1       0.87
                
9:30    NBC     Parks and Recreation - R        0.7/2       1.69
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary                      2.5/7       11.36
        ABC     Scandal - R                     0.9/3       3.65
        NBC     Rock Center - R                 0.8/2       3.43

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory matched its series high with a 6.0 adults 18-49 rating up 11% from a 5.4 on December 13. Your predictions were pretty close. Two and a Half Men earned a season high 4.6 among adults 18-49 up 12% from a 4.1 on December 13. Person Of Interest equaled its series high with a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating up 17% from a 2.9 on December 13. Elementary notched a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating up 9% from a 2.3 on December 13.

On FOX, Mobbed earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM, even with last night, and a 1.2 among adults 18-49 at 9PM, up 9% from last nights 1.1.


----------



## DevdogAZ

The final ratings for Thursday adjusted Big Bang Theory up to a 6.1, its highest-rated episode ever.


----------



## LoadStar

BBT's ratings are just mind boggling. It just keeps getting stronger. How many shows these days get those ratings, and in their sixth season no less?


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for January 8, 2013*


Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers[/B]
8:00    CBS     NCIS                            3.5/10      20.87
        ABC     Modern Family - R               1.7/5       5.79
        FOX     Raising Hope                    1.7/5       3.77
        NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers 1.5/4       5.66
        CW      Hart Of Dixie - R               0.3/1       0.81
                
8:30    NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers 1.8/5       6.14
        ABC     The Middle - R                  1.5/4       4.82
        FOX     Ben And Kate                    1.2/3       2.48
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles               3.0/8       17.79
        FOX     New Girl                        2.0/5       3.80
        NBC     Go On                           1.5/4       4.25
        ABC     Happy Endings                   1.4/4       3.75
        CW      Emily Owens M.D.                0.3/1       1.10
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project               1.5/4       2.83
        NBC     The New Normal                  1.3/3       3.26
        ABC     Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23    1.1/3       3.18
                
10:00   NBC     Parenthood                      1.9/5       5.25
        CBS     Vegas                           1.6/4       10.78
        ABC     Private Practice                1.1/3       3.93

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating up 6% from a 3.3 on December 18. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a 3.0 among adults 18-49 even with its most recent episode on December 18. Vegas scored a 1.6 adults 18-49 matching its performance on December 18.

On NBC, the season premiere of Betty Whites Off Their Rockers garnered a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 16% from a 1.8 for its regular time period premiere on April 3 and down 46% from a 2.6 for its special January preview on January 16, 2012. A second episode at 8:30PM scored a 1.8 among adults 18-49. Go On hit a series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down38% from a 2.4 for its most recent episode on December 4. The New Normal also notched a series low with a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 24% from a 1.7 on December 4. Parenthood earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 6% from last weeks 1.8.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.7adults 18-49 even with its last original on December 11. Ben And Kate earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating up 9% from a 1.1 on December 4. New Girl garnered a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating even with its most recent new episode on December 11. The Mindy Project notched a 1.5 among adults 18-49 flat with its December 11 performance.

On ABC, Happy Endings earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating up 8% from a 1.3 on December 18. Dont Trust The B in Apt. 23 scored a 1.1 among adults 18-49 even with its most recent episode on December 18. Private Practice garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating down 8% from a 1.2 on December 18.

On the CW, Emily Owns M.D. earned a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating down 25% from last weeks 0.4.


----------



## astrohip

Crappy ratings for Go On, which has become one of my favorite sitcoms.

Happy Endings and Don't Trust the B are both on life-support. I think they fell victim to the same illness--they started the season with some weak episodes, and viewership fell dramatically and quickly. Don't Trust the B was so bad I almost killed the SP. They've both come back strong, with a string of good, funny episodes. Too late it seems.


----------



## aindik

Mindy Project lost 1 million viewers out of it's 3.8 million lead in. More than 25%. Not good.

Funny because I like that show, and I can't stand the small clips I see of New Girl at the beginning of my recordings of Mindy Project.


----------



## Azlen

The ratings across the board were pretty weak. Only 3 shows scored above a 2.0. The NCIS shows have a huge audience but skew very old. NCIS LA has 5x the audience of New Girl but only scores 1 18-49 rating point better.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> The ratings across the board were pretty weak. Only 3 shows scored above a 2.0. The NCIS shows have a huge audience but skew very old. NCIS LA has 5x the audience of New Girl but only scores 1 18-49 rating point better.


(Old) Ladies Love Cool James.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Jimmy Kimmel beat both Leno and Letterman last night in his first show in direct competition with those two.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

aindik said:


> Mindy Project lost 1 million viewers out of it's 3.8 million lead in. More than 25%. Not good.
> 
> Funny because I like that show, and I can't stand the small clips I see of New Girl at the beginning of my recordings of Mindy Project.


I think New Girl is much, much funnier than TMP. I only watch TMP in hopes that it will get better.


----------



## aindik

DreadPirateRob said:


> I think New Girl is much, much funnier than TMP. I only watch TMP in hopes that it will get better.


I cringe from how bad it is every time I see a clip of it.

Then again I can't stand The Big Bang Theory either. So what do I know?


----------



## Beryl

aindik said:


> (Old) Ladies Love Cool James.


Watch it!


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, January 9, 2013:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                                18-49       Viewers[/B]
8:00PM  ABC     The Middle                          2.4   7     8.445
        CBS     I Get That A Lot                    2.0   6     7.75
        NBC     Whitney                             1.4   4     4.176
        FOX     Stars in Danger: The High Dive      1.3   4     3.369
        CW      Arrow -R                            0.5   1     1.689

8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors                       2.0   6     6.632
        NBC     Guys With Kids                      1.3   4     3.984
    
9:00 PM ABC     Modern Family                       4.7   12    11.961
        CBS     People's Choice Awards (9-11PM)     2.6   7     9.64
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU                    2.1   5     8.331
        CW      Supernatural -R                     0.4   1     1.017
    
9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                         2.7   7     6.987
    
10:00PM NBC     Chicago Fire                        2.2   6     7.962
        ABC     Nashville                           2.0   6     5.821

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating up three tenths from a 2.1 on December 12. The Neighbors garnered a 2.0, up four tenths from December 12s 1.6. Modern Family scored a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating, up five tenths from a 4.2 on December 12. Suburgatory earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, up five tenths from its last original's 2.2. Nashville notched a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from a 1.9 for its last new episode.

On NBC, Whitney earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down four tenths from last weeks 1.8. Guys With Kids scored a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down four tenths from a 1.7 last week. Law And Order: SVU garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from a 2.2 last week. Chicago Fire scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down two tenths from last weeks series high 2.4.

On CBS, I Get That a Lot scored a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down three tenths from a 2.3 on January 5, 2012. The Peoples Choice Awards garnered a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from last years 2.5 on January 11, 2012.

On FOX, the special Stars in Danger: The High Dive earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Overnight ratings for Wednesday, January 9, 2013:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Time    Net     Show                                18-49       Viewers[/B]
> 8:00PM  ABC     The Middle                          2.4   7     8.445
> CBS     I Get That A Lot                    2.0   6     7.75
> NBC     Whitney                             1.4   4     4.176
> FOX     Stars in Danger: The High Dive      1.3   4     3.369
> CW      Arrow -R                            0.5   1     1.689
> 
> 8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors                       2.0   6     6.632
> NBC     Guys With Kids                      1.3   4     3.984
> 
> 9:00 PM ABC     Modern Family                       4.7   12    11.961
> CBS     People's Choice Awards (9-11PM)     2.6   7     9.64
> NBC     Law & Order: SVU                    2.1   5     8.331
> CW      Supernatural -R                     0.4   1     1.017
> 
> 9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                         2.7   7     6.987
> 
> 10:00PM NBC     Chicago Fire                        2.2   6     7.962
> ABC     Nashville                           2.0   6     5.821
> 
> comments from TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> ABC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.
> 
> On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating up three tenths from a 2.1 on December 12. The Neighbors garnered a 2.0, up four tenths from December 12s 1.6. Modern Family scored a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating, up five tenths from a 4.2 on December 12. Suburgatory earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, up five tenths from its last original's 2.2. Nashville notched a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from a 1.9 for its last new episode.
> 
> On NBC, Whitney earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down four tenths from last weeks 1.8. Guys With Kids scored a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down four tenths from a 1.7 last week. Law And Order: SVU garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from a 2.2 last week. Chicago Fire scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down two tenths from last weeks series high 2.4.
> 
> On CBS, I Get That a Lot scored a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down three tenths from a 2.3 on January 5, 2012. The Peoples Choice Awards garnered a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from last years 2.5 on January 11, 2012.
> 
> On FOX, the special Stars in Danger: The High Dive earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic.


Was there something good on cable last night? The ratings look puny across the board and there were a lot of first run shows.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> Was there something good on cable last night? The ratings look puny across the board and there were a lot of first run shows.


It looked a lot better last night then it did Tuesday night. Wednesday had 9 of 14 shows get a 2.0 or better. Only 3 of 19 shows on Tuesday met that criteria.


----------



## aindik

Only 25 million people were watching network TV at 8:00 last night. 30.9 million at 9:00. That's not very many. More people watched the Redskins-Seahawks game on Sunday (38 million) than watched all five networks combined at 9:00 on Wednesday night. Though maybe it's not fair to compare viewership over half an hour to viewership over 3+ hours.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> Jimmy Kimmel beat both Leno and Letterman last night in his first show in direct competition with those two.


I read that Kimmel actually finished 2nd to Leno.

And last night, both beat him out:

http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.c...ratings-slide-for-kimmel/?partner=rss&emc=rss

So probably the first night was just a curiosity. But we'll see.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Steveknj said:


> Was there something good on cable last night? The ratings look puny across the board and there were a lot of first run shows.


According to Nielsen, people just don't watch TV anymore. Whether that's true, or whether that's a problem with the ratings/sampling system, is up for debate I suppose. But those ratings are pretty much in line with what those shows normally get (Modern Family's numbers were actually up a bit).


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 10, 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers[/B]
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory             6.3     19      19.78
        NBC     30 Rock                         1.4     4       3.77
        FOX     Mobbed                          1.2     3       3.28
        ABC     Last Resort                     1.2     3       5.79
        CW      Critic's Choice Movie Awards    0.6     2       1.93
        
8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men              4.2     12      14.34
        NBC     1600 Penn -R                    1.4     4       3.93
                    
9:00PM  CBS     Person Of Interest              3.3     9       15.56
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy                  3.1     8       9.22
        NBC     The Office                      2.2     6       4.53
        FOX     Glee -R                         0.7     2       2.03
    
9:30 PM NBC     1600 Penn                       1.6     4       3.85
                    
10:00PM ABC     Scandal                         2.8     8       8.37
        CBS     Elementary                      2.4     7       11.33
        NBC     Rock Center With Brian Williams 1.1     3       3.78

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory notched a new series high 6.3 adults 18-49 rating, up two tenths from last week's series high 6.1 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 4.2, down three tenths from a 4.5 last week. Person Of Interest earned a 3.3, down a tenth after last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 2.4, down two tenths after last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Mobbed earned a 1.2, up a tenth after last week's 1.1 at 8PM

On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.2, up two tenths from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy notched a 3.1, up two tenths after its last 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a season high 2.8, up four tenths from its last original's 2.4.

On NBC, 30 Rock earned a 1.4, up three tenths from its last original's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, four weeks ago. The Office earned a 2.2, up a tenth from the 2.1 its last new episode earned. The time period premiere of 1600 Penn earned a 1.6, down six tenths from its debut's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Rock Center With Brian Williams earned a 1.1, up a tenth from its last original's 1.0.

On the CW, The Critic's Choice Movie Awards earned a 0.6, and was the ceremony's highest rated broadcast in all key demos since 2006 (on The WB).


----------



## aindik

Is the column all the way on the right "viewers" (as in individuals) or is it households?

If it's viewers, only 31.34 million of them were watching prime time TV on Thursday night at 9, traditionally the biggest viewing night and time of the week. This week, it's pretty much a lock that more people than that will be watching a single show this Sunday at 4:00. 

People wonder why networks are paying so much for sports rights. Soon it'll be the only thing people watch live.


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> Is the column all the way on the right "viewers" (as in individuals) or is it households?
> 
> If it's viewers, only 31.34 million of them were watching prime time TV on Thursday night at 9, traditionally the biggest viewing night and time of the week. This week, it's pretty much a lock that more people than that will be watching a single show this Sunday at 4:00.
> 
> People wonder why networks are paying so much for sports rights. Soon it'll be the only thing people watch live.


It's viewers. There was an article in the WSJ a few days ago about how sports is one of the view things left that people watch live. Hence the booming fees for sports.


----------



## LoadStar

Just how high will BBT go?


----------



## Church AV Guy

LoadStar said:


> Just how high will BBT go?


Good question. Is the cast earning per episode was the cast of Friends was earning?


----------



## LoadStar

Final ratings for BBT: 20.00 million viewers, 6.4 points/19 share.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

What's also a bit impressive, in a different sort of way, is what Scandal has become. I believe that show got nothing but 2.0's last year. In the past few weeks, it has jumped up dramatically.


----------



## mattack

WhiskeyTango said:


> What's also a bit impressive, in a different sort of way, is what Scandal has become. I believe that show got nothing but 2.0's last year. In the past few weeks, it has jumped up dramatically.


I was recording it, but didn't start watching it until sometime THIS year (a few weeks ago, I think).. Then I get to this year's eps and realize I missed at least one. (I think I caught one other one in a this-season-already rerun of it.)

It's a good light "watch on treadmill" show.. But I won't keep watching until I see them in order.. So I'll keep accumulating new ones until they show the one(s) I missed, or I may grudgingly use the a free week of Hulu Plus to catch up on the missed ep(s) and then cancel. (Grudgingly because of the forced commercials.)


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, January 11, 2013*


Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                        18-49/Sh        Viewers (Millions)[/B]
8:00    CBS     Undercover Boss             1.8/6           9.03
        ABC     Last Man Standing           1.5/5           7.05
        FOX     Kitchen Nightmares - R      1.0/3           2.49
        NBC     1600 Penn - R               0.8/3           3.13
        CW      Nikita - R                  0.3/1           0.96
                
8:30    ABC     Malibu Country              1.4/4           6.15
        NBC     1600n Penn - R              0.9/3           2.92
                
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank                  2.0/6           6.84
        CBS     CSI: NY                     1.6/5           10.74
        NBC     Dateline (9-11PM)           1.4/4           5.64
        FOX     Fringe                      0.8/2           2.42
        CW      Arrow - R                   0.3/1           0.89
                
10:00   CBS     Blue Bloods                 1.6/5           11.13
        ABC     20/20                       1.5/4           4.98

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC and CBS tied for number one in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.5, up 7% from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Malibu Country garnered a 1.4. up 17% from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank scored a 2.0, up 11% from last week's 1.8 among adults 18-49. 20/20 notched a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 7% from last week's 1.4.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, up 20% from last week's 1.5. CSI:NY scored a season high 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 13% from last week's 1.4. Blue Bloods garnered a season high 1.6. up 23% from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, a two hour Dateline scored a 1.4, down 7% from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Fringe earned a 0.8, down 20% from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating on December 21.


----------



## astrohip

Fringe!? You gotta figure the only ones left watching are the fans playing out the string. So why a 20% drop? (BTW, I thought last night was a superb penultimate episode).

Friday night is old people night--Blue Bloods reigns!


----------



## LoadStar

astrohip said:


> Fringe!? You gotta figure the only ones left watching are the fans playing out the string. So why a 20% drop? (BTW, I thought last night was a superb penultimate episode).
> 
> Friday night is old people night--Blue Bloods reigns!


Fringe has always had much higher time-shifted ratings than live.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 14, 2012:*


Code:


[B]
Time    Net     Show                            18-49 Rat/Shr   Viewers[/B]
8:00PM  CBS     How I Met Your Mother           3.8     10      10.42
        ABC     The Bachelor (8-10PM)           2.4     6       7.40
        NBC     The Biggest Loser (8-10PM)      2.4     6       6.28
        FOX     Bones                           2.1     6       8.06
        CW      The Carrie Diaries -P           0.6     2       1.60
        
8:30 PM CBS     The Big Bang Theory -R          3.6     9       11.53
                    
9:00PM  CBS     2 Broke Girls                   4.1     10      12.20
        FOX     Bones                           2.1     5       7.77
        CW      The Carrie Diaries -R           0.4     1       0.93
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly                    3.5     9       11.52
    
10:00PM CBS     Hawaii Five-O                   2.4     6       9.37
        ABC     Castle                          1.9     5       9.10
        NBC     Deception                       1.6     4       4.16

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a season-high 3.8, up four tenths after its last original's 3.4, four weeks ago. 2 Broke Girls earned a 4.1, up six tenths from the 3.5 its last original earned. Mike & Molly earned a 3.5, up two tenths from its last original's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-O was even with last original's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser was even with last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating . Deception scored a 1.6, down four tenths from last week's premiere 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Bachelor garnered a 2.4, up a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Castle was flat with last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, a Bones double feature earned a 2.1 both at 8PM and 9PM, up two tenths from its last original's 1.9 on December 3.

On The CW, the premiere of The Carrie Diaries earned a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were far too optimistic.


----------



## astrohip

2 Broke Girls is growing each week. Quickly becoming another huge hit for CBS.

Deception is already dropping. Doomed?

The Carrie Diaries... DOA


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday:*


Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                                18-49       Viewers [/B]
8:00PM  CBS     NCIS                                3.9   11    22.86
        ABC     Modern Family -R                    1.6   5     5.13
        FOX     Raising Hope                        1.6   5     3.63
        NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers     1.5   4     5.41
        CW      Hart Of Dixie                       0.6   2     1.37
    
8:30PM  NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers     1.8   5     5.96
        FOX     Ben And Kate                        1.1   3     2.20
        ABC     Suburgatory -R                      1.0   3     3.17
                    
9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles                   2.7   7     17.63
        FOX     New Girl                            1.9   5     3.65
        NBC     Go On                               1.7   4     4.45
        ABC     Happy Endings                       1.3   3     3.05
        CW      Emily Owens MD                      0.3   1     1.02
                    
9:30PM  FOX     The Mindy Project                   1.5   4     2.76
        NBC     The New Normal                      1.4   3     3.33
        ABC     Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23        1.1   3     2.73
        
10:00PM NBC     Parenthood                          1.9   5     4.96
        CBS     Vegas                               1.6   4     11.27
        ABC     Private Practice                    1.2   3     4.10

These are the final ratings, not the prelims. The comments are from the prelim posting...

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating up three tenths from last week's 3.5. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a 2.7 among adults 18-49 down three tenths from last week's 3.0 rating. Vegas scored a 1.6 adults 18-49, even with last week.

On NBC, Betty Whites Off Their Rockers garnered a 1.4 at 8PM, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 Adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8:30 notched a 1.8, down a single tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Go On earned a 1.7, up two tenths after last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The New Normal was even with last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a x from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Ben And Kate earned a 1.1, also down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project was even with last week's 1.5 among adults 18-49.

On ABC, Happy Endings earned a 1.3, down a tenth from last Tuesday's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Dont Trust The B in Apt. 23 was flat with last Tuesday's 1.1 among adults 18-49 Private Practice garnered a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie was even with its last original's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Emily Owns M.D. was also flat with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, January 16, 2013:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers[/B]
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol -P            6.0   16    17.81
        ABC     The Middle                  2.3   7     8.201
        CBS     NCIS -R                     1.1   3     8.375
        CW      Arrow                       1.1   3     3.127
        NBC     Whitney -R                  0.8   2     2.663

8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors               1.9   5     6.166
        NBC     Guys With Kids -R           0.8   2     2.355

9:00 PM ABC     Modern Family               4.3   11    11.019
        CBS     Criminal Minds              2.8   7     12.532
        CW      Supernatural                0.9   2     2.071
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU -R         0.6   2     2.73

9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                 2.4   6     6.351
    
10:00PM CBS     CSI                         2.3   6     11.100
        ABC     Nashville                   2.2   6     6.541
        NBC     Chicago Fire -R             1.0   3     3.447

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, the premiere of season 12 of American Idol earned a 6.0, down 19% from last year's 7.4 among adults 18-49. This is the lowest premiere rating since the first season (which aired in the summer). Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.3, down a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors garnered a 1.9, down two tenths from last week's 2.1. Modern Family scored a 4.3, down four tenths from last week's 4.7 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory earned a 2.4, also down four tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville notched a 2.2, up from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Criminal Minds returned to a 2.8, down three tenths from its last original's 3.1. CSI earned a 2.3, up a tenth from its last original's 2.2.

On The CW, Arrow returned to a 1.1, up a tenth from its last original's 1.0 rating a month ago. Supernatural was even with its last original's 0.9.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday:*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Time    Net     Show                                18-49       Viewers [/B]
> 8:00PM  CBS     NCIS                                3.9   11    22.86
> ABC     Modern Family -R                    1.6   5     5.13
> FOX     Raising Hope                        1.6   5     3.63
> NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers     1.5   4     5.41
> CW      Hart Of Dixie                       0.6   2     1.37
> 
> 8:30PM  NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers     1.8   5     5.96
> FOX     Ben And Kate                        1.1   3     2.20
> ABC     Suburgatory -R                      1.0   3     3.17
> 
> 9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles                   2.7   7     17.63
> FOX     New Girl                            1.9   5     3.65
> NBC     Go On                               1.7   4     4.45
> ABC     Happy Endings                       1.3   3     3.05
> CW      Emily Owens MD                      0.3   1     1.02
> 
> 9:30PM  FOX     The Mindy Project                   1.5   4     2.76
> NBC     The New Normal                      1.4   3     3.33
> ABC     Don't Trust The B in Apt. 23        1.1   3     2.73
> 
> 10:00PM NBC     Parenthood                          1.9   5     4.96
> CBS     Vegas                               1.6   4     11.27
> ABC     Private Practice                    1.2   3     4.10
> 
> These are the final ratings, not the prelims. The comments are from the prelim posting...
> 
> CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.
> 
> On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating up three tenths from last week's 3.5. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a 2.7 among adults 18-49 down three tenths from last week's 3.0 rating. Vegas scored a 1.6 adults 18-49, even with last week.
> 
> On NBC, Betty Whites Off Their Rockers garnered a 1.4 at 8PM, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 Adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8:30 notched a 1.8, down a single tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Go On earned a 1.7, up two tenths after last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The New Normal was even with last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a x from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Ben And Kate earned a 1.1, also down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project was even with last week's 1.5 among adults 18-49.
> 
> On ABC, Happy Endings earned a 1.3, down a tenth from last Tuesday's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Dont Trust The B in Apt. 23 was flat with last Tuesday's 1.1 among adults 18-49 Private Practice garnered a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On the CW, Hart Of Dixie was even with its last original's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Emily Owns M.D. was also flat with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


Again, these ratings look rather weak across the board. TWO shows above 2.0 for the whole night?


----------



## aindik

17.8 million for the Season Premiere of American Idol? That's downright anemic for them.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> 17.8 million for the Season Premiere of American Idol? That's downright anemic for them.


The show has lost over 10 million viewers in the past 3 years and about 20 million since it's peak in 2007.


----------



## astrohip

WhiskeyTango said:


> The show has lost over 10 million viewers in the past 3 years and about 20 million since it's peak in 2007.


And it's going to get worse. We watched *only* to see the new judges, as I'm sure millions did. Didn't take long to switch channels. I would guess the dropoff is going to be brutal.


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> And it's going to get worse. We watched *only* to see the new judges, as I'm sure millions did. Didn't take long to switch channels. I would guess the dropoff is going to be brutal.


OTOH, the 16 share in 18-49 is one of the highest of the week. Big Bang Theory's was higher, though that's a half hour show and AI is a 2 hour show, so I'm not sure they're comparable.

I know the usual trope is that reality shows are cheaper than scripted shows. I think American Idol might be an exception, though, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, I don't really care about any of these judges.. I'm LIKELY going to watch just for the bad singers portion then drop out or do what I do with The Voice -- record it and JUST watch the actual singing, FF through the rest.


----------



## Steveknj

Hopefully this signals the end of this fad. But I doubt it...at least not for the next few years.


----------



## MikeCC

Steveknj said:


> Hopefully this signals the end of this fad. ...


:up: x 100!


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 17, 2013:*


Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers[/B]
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)          5.6     15      16.19
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory  -R         3.3     10      11.90
        CW      The Vampire Diaries             1.4     4        2.91
        NBC     30 Rock                         1.3     4        3.50
        ABC     Last Resort                     1.0     3        5.01
        
8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men -R           2.4     6        9.13
        NBC     Parks and Recreation            1.9     5        3.89
                    
            
9:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy                  2.9     7        8.68
        NBC     The Office                      2.1     5        4.15
        CBS     Person Of Interest -R           1.6     4        9.36
        CW      The Carrie Diaries -R           0.5     1        1.15
                    
            
9:30PM  NBC     1600 Penn                       1.2     3        3.04
                    
10:00PM ABC     Scandal                         2.6     7        7.95
        CBS     Elementary -R                   1.4     4        7.05
        NBC     Rock Center With Brian Williams 1.2     3        4.38

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On FOX, night 2 of the American Idol premiere earned a 5.6, down four tenths from last night's 6.0 adults 18-49 rating but matching last year's night 2 premiere preliminary rating. Your predictions were still a bit optimistic.

On ABC, Last Resort earned a 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy notched a 2.9, down three tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 2.6, down two tenths from last week's season high 2.8.

On NBC, 30 Rock earned a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Parks and Recreation made its time period premiere debut with a season-high 1.9, up four tenths from the 1.5 its last original earned. The Office earned a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2. 1600 Penn earned a 1.2, down four tenths from last week's 1.6. Rock Center With Brian Williams earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.4, up a tenth from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

1600 Penn is dead. Every other show (CW doesn't count) beat it. Rock Center beat it, even in the 18-49 demo.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Is the column all the way on the right "viewers" (as in individuals) or is it households?
> 
> If it's viewers, only 31.34 million of them were watching prime time TV on Thursday night at 9, traditionally the biggest viewing night and time of the week. This week, it's pretty much a lock that more people than that will be watching a single show this Sunday at 4:00.
> 
> People wonder why networks are paying so much for sports rights. Soon it'll be the only thing people watch live.


Just catching up after a few busy weeks:

Thursday was never the night with the most viewers. Even at the height of Must See TV I think it was the third most-watched night of the week in terms of viewers.

The reason Thursday is so important is because networks can charge more for ads on Thursday because its still the best way to target potential shoppers and moviegoers before the weekend.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 21, 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rtg/Shr       Viewers [/B]
8:00    CBS     How I Met Your Mother       3.7/10              10.09
        ABC     The Bachelor  (8-10PM)      2.5/6               7.48
        NBC     The Biggest Loser (8-10PM)  2.4/6               6.07
        FOX     Bones                       2.3/6               8.47
        CW      The Carrie Diaries          0.5/1               1.28
                
8:30    CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R     3.2/8               10.45
                
9:00    CBS     2 Broke Girls               3.7/9               11.47
        FOX     The Following -  Premiere   3.1/7               10.38
        CW      90210                       0.4/1               0.79
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly                3.3/8               10.85
                
10:00   CBS     Hawaii Five-0               2.2/6               9.58
        ABC     Castle                      2.0/5               8.72
        NBC     Deception                   1.3/3               3.61

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating , down 5 percent from last week's season high 3.9. 2 Broke Girls scored a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last week's 4.1. Mike & Molly garnered a 3.3 among adults 18-49 down 6 percent from last week's 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-O notched a 2.2 down 8 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones earned a 2.3 up 10 percent from last week's 2.1. The series premiere of The Following scored a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from a 3.3 for the two hour premiere of Alcatraz on Monday, January 17, 2012 but up 120 percent from the premiere of timeslot predecessor The Mob Doctor last fall. Seventeen percent of your predictions were right on the money.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Deception scored a 1.3, down 19 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Bachelor garnered a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Castle scored a 2.0, up 5 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Carrie Diaries earned a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating down 17 percent from a 0.6 for last week's premiere. 90210 garnered a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 33 percent from a 0.6 for its last original episode on December 10.


----------



## TAsunder

Not sure what to make of the numbers for The Following. Fox has promoting the living daylights out of the show. I don't remember them promoting Alcatraz as much as The Following. I guess only time will tell, but I'm not super optimistic given those numbers.


----------



## JYoung

Maybe not but it's certainly doing better than Lonestar and The Mob Doctor so it's going to be around for at least 13.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for January 22, 2013*

*TV Ratings Tuesday: Decent Start for 'The Taste', 'New Girl' & 'Private Practice' Up, 'Parenthood' Down, 'Go On' & 'The New Normal' Hit Lows*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers[/B]
8:00    ABC     The Taste (8-10PM) -  Premiere  2.2/6               6.04
        CBS     NCIS - R                        1.7/5               12.73
        FOX     Raising Hope                    1.7/5               4.05
        NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers 1.6/5               5.60
        CW      Hart Of Dixie                   0.7/2               1.54
                
8:30    NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers 1.8/5               5.96
        FOX     Ben And Kate                    1.2/3               2.64
                
9:00    FOX     New Girl                        2.1/5               4.05
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles - R           1.7/4               11.66
        NBC     Go On                           1.3/3               3.98
        CW      Emily Owens M.D.                0.5/1               1.39
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project               1.5/4               2.99
        NBC     The New Normal                  1.2/3               3.27
                
10:00   NBC     Parenthood                      1.7/5               4.79
        ABC     Private Practice                1.5/4               5.22
        CBS     Vegas - R                       1.1/3               7.01

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On ABC the two hour series premiere of The Taste earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating up 5 percent from a 2.1 for the season premiere of Dancing with the Stars in the time period last fall. The series finale of Private Practice garnered a 1.5, up 25 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were about right.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.7, up 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Ben And Kate earned a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 2.1, up 11 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project notched 1.5 among adults 18-49, even with last week.

On NBC, Betty Whites Off Their Rockers garnered a 1.6 at 8PM, up 7 percent from last week's 1.5 Adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8:30 notched a 1.3, down 24 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Go On earned a season low 1.3, down 24 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The New Normal scored a season low 1.2 down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Parenthood earned a 1.7, down 11 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 ratingand down 11 percent from a 1.9 for last seasons finale. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.7, up 17% from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Emily Owns M.D. earned a 0.5, up 66% from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## astrohip

Tough news for Go On. Season low. Not sure what happened, or why now, as it had been doing decently this year. One of my favorite sitcoms.


----------



## Azlen

Tuesday continues to be weird. It seems to be the night when those over 49 are watching the NCIS shows and those under 49 aren't watching much at all. Doesn't seem like there is much competition on Tuesday and it's not a big night for going out. I wonder what's happening on Tuesdays.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Tuesday continues to be weird. It seems to be the night when those over 49 are watching the NCIS shows and those under 49 aren't watching much at all. Doesn't seem like there is much competition on Tuesday and it's not a big night for going out. I wonder what's happening on Tuesdays.


Maybe Tuesday nights is ladies night at all the local watering holes


----------



## aindik

Maybe Tuesday nights is when people watch their DVR stuff from Sunday night. 

I'll be curious to see the ratings for the NFL Pro Bowl this Sunday night. It's a "nobody cares" game, but I'm mildly interested in the ratings because CBS, which had the rights to it because this was their Super Bowl year, decided not to carry it and gave it to NBC instead.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Too much (mostly unfunny) comedy on Tuesday. Up until this week, ABC, Fox, & NBC were all airng comedies at the same time.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Maybe Tuesday nights is when people watch their DVR stuff from Sunday night.
> 
> I'll be curious to see the ratings for the NFL Pro Bowl this Sunday night. It's a "nobody cares" game, but I'm mildly interested in the ratings because CBS, which had the rights to it because this was their Super Bowl year, decided not to carry it and gave it to NBC instead.


I'm actually kind of surprised it's on during Primetime. If it's so bad ratings wise, why not put it on 4PM eastern? At least it won't "ruin" your primetime. But, I bet it still does a decent number. There's enough people who will watch any football game, especially if there's any kind of gambling on the game.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> I'm actually kind of surprised it's on during Primetime. If it's so bad ratings wise, why not put it on 4PM eastern? At least it won't "ruin" your primetime. But, I bet it still does a decent number. There's enough people who will watch any football game, especially if there's any kind of gambling on the game.


I think the real answer is, a Pro Bowl would ruin CBS's prime time, but won't ruin NBC's. 

The game's back in Hawaii this year, so they kind of have to start it at 6 p.m. ET or later unless they want to start it in the morning locally (which they don't). They went with 7 p.m. ET, which is 1 p.m. local time.

Also, NBC has the U.S. figure skating championships earlier that day. Speaking of that, Doc Emrick will have the call. That could be interesting, though I won't be watching.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The game may be a joke, but the ratings are still pretty good. It got a 3.7 last year and a 4.1 the year before that.


----------



## Azlen

I'm more curious about the Pro Bowl this year because Goodell was ready to cancel it and the NFLPA got him to change his mind and said it would be more competitive this year. So I'm curious to see if the players uphold the promise or play it like the joke of a game that it is like they did last year.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> The game may be a joke, but the ratings are still pretty good. It got a 3.7 last year and a 4.1 the year before that.


Which if you look at Tuesday's ratings would have been the top show that night, by a lot!


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> Which if you look at Tuesday's ratings would have been the top show that night, by a lot!


It would make more sense to compare it to a Sunday, but the Sunday night football games (including last week's AFC Championship Game which was essentially a prime time game) screw that up.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> It would make more sense to compare it to a Sunday, but the Sunday night football games (including last week's AFC Championship Game which was essentially a prime time game) screw that up.


Of course. Still more eyeballs watching that than anything on Tuesday. But take away SNF and I wonder how that would compare? I bet it still does better than most shows that night.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> Of course. Still more eyeballs watching that than anything on Tuesday. But take away SNF and I wonder how that would compare? I bet it still does better than most shows that night.


In which case, it's kind of curious why CBS would pass on it, if it ends up beating them in the ratings.


----------



## astrohip

Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers[/B]
                
8:30          FOX     Ben And Kate              1.2/3               2.64

Cancelled today.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> In which case, it's kind of curious why CBS would pass on it, if it ends up beating them in the ratings.


Might be reasons we are not thinking of. Cost of broadcast from Hawaii versus minimum ratings bump. Who knows?


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, January 22, 2013:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers (millions)[/B]
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)      5.4/15          16.00
        ABC     The Middle                  2.5/17          8.54
        CBS     Criminal Minds - R          1.5/4           6.78
        CW      Arrow                       1.1/3           3.13
        NBC     Whitney - R                 0.8/2           2.64
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors               1.9/5           6.32
        NBC     Guys With Kids - R          0.8/2           2.20
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family               4.1/11          10.81
        CBS     Criminal Minds              3.0/8           11.74
        CW      Supernatural                0.9/2           2.10
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU - R        0.7/2           2.73
                
9:30    ABC     Suburgatory                 2.3/6           6.28
                
10:00   CBS     CSI                         2.7/7           11.49
        ABC     Nashville                   1.8/5           5.47
        NBC     Chicago Fire -R             0.8/2           2.53

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: CBS was preempted in San Antonio for NBA Basketball. CBS ratings may be subject to more than the usual ratings adjustments.

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 5.4, down 10% from a 6.0 among adults 18-49 for last week's premiere. About 18 percent of your predictions were right.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.5 up 9 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors garnered a 1.9 up 6 percent from last week's 1.8. Modern Family scored a season-low 4.1 down 5 percent from last week's 4.3 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory earned a 2.3, even with last week. Nashville notched a 1.8, down 18 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Criminal Minds earned a 3.0 up 3% from last week's 2.9. CSI scored a season high 2.7 up 17% from last weeks 2.3.

On The CW, Arrow garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Supernatural notched a 0.9, among adults 18-49, also even with last week. CW fans take note: last night the network beat NBC.


----------



## TAsunder

OK, it was vs reruns, but it's kind of sad for NBC that supernatural beat all of their shows.


----------



## markz

So, how is Cougar Town doing on TBS compare with their former home?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

markz said:


> So, how is Cougar Town doing on TBS compare with their former home?


I think it's about half the audience it was on ABC, around 2 million viewers.


----------



## aindik

TAsunder said:


> OK, it was vs reruns, but it's kind of sad for NBC that supernatural beat all of their shows.


Makes you question the entire concept of reruns in a DVR/DVD/On Demand world.


----------



## aindik

956,000 people watched an NHL game on cable last night. Compared to ~2 million watching reruns of comedies on NBC.


----------



## BrettStah

NBC's new slogan - "Hey, we are still more popular than hockey!"?


----------



## aindik

BrettStah said:


> NBC's new slogan - "Hey, we are still more popular than hockey!"?


The hockey was on their cable channel, so I doubt it. 

One wonders if they might have been better off just putting Rangers-Bruins on NBC.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 24, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49        Viewers
8:00    FOX     American Idol                   5.1/14       15.53
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R         3.1/9        11.50
        NBC     30 Rock                         1.4/4        3.84
        CW      The Vampire Diaries             1.3/4        2.74
        ABC     Last Resort - Series Finale     1.2/3        5.39
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men -R           2.3/6        8.57
        NBC     Parks and Recreation            1.7/5        3.89
                
9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy                  3.0/8        8.88
        FOX     Glee                            2.7/7        6.90
        NBC     The Office                      2.0/5        4.19
        CBS     Person Of Interest - R          1.9/5        10.00
        CW      Beauty And The Beast            0.7/2        1.82
                
9:30    NBC     1600 Penn                       1.3/3        3.32
                
10:00   ABC     Scandal - R                     1.8/5        5.71
        CBS     Elementary - R                  1.5/4        7.75
        NBC     Rock Center                     0.8/2        3.73

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 5.1, down 6% from last week's 5.6 adults 18-49 rating, but still the top program of the night by a whopping 65 percent. Glee returned to a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating up 35% from a 2.0 for its most recent episode on December 13 when it followed The X Factor. Your predictions were a little pessimistic.

On ABC, the finale of Last Resort scored a 1.2 up 20% from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy notched a3.0 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On NBC, 30 Rock earned a 1.4, up 8% from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Parks and Recreation scored a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down 11% from last week's 1.9. The Office garnered a 2.0 among adults 18-49, down 5% from last week's 2.1. 1600 Penn earned a 1.3, up 8% from last week's 1.2. Rock Center With Brian Williams tied its season low with a 0.8, down 27% from last week's 1.1.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.3, down 7% from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty & the Beast returned with a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, up 17% from a 0.6 for its last original on December 13.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 28, 2012:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating        Viewers[/B] 
8:00PM  FOX     Bones                       2.6     7           9.21
        ABC     The Bachelor (8-10PM)       2.5     7           7.88
        NBC     The Biggest Loser (8-10PM)  2.3     6           6.13
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother -R    1.6     5           5.87
        CW      The Carrie Diaries          0.5     2           1.46

8:30 PM CBS     The Big Bang Theory -R      2.3     6           8.14
                    
9:00PM  FOX     The Following               3.3     8           9.96
        CBS     2 Broke Girls -R            1.9     5           7.28
        CW      90210                       0.3     1           0.76
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly  -R            1.8     4           6.96
        
10:00PM ABC     Castle -R                   1.4     4           5.97
        NBC     Deception                   1.3     3           3.75
        CBS     Hawaii Five-O -R            1.2     3           6.20

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, Bones earned a season-high 2.6, up three tenths from last week's 2.3. The second episode of The Following scored a 3.3 up a tenth from last week's 3.2 premiere rating. The Following is only new drama this season to grow in its second telecast. Your predictions were too pessimistic.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 2.3, down a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating,. Deception was even with last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Bachelor was even with last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Carrie Diaries was even with last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. 90210 garnered a 0.3, down a tenth from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

Article on the Pro Bowl ratings:
http://www.awfulannouncing.com/2013/january/more-people-watched-the-pro-bowl-than.html

It had a 7.7 overnight, 12.5 million people. Which is more than any show watched the next night. And more than Games 1 through 3 of the World Series, which is kind of sad.

It had double the 18-49 ratings of what was on CBS. So one wonders if CBS made a mistake in giving it to NBC.
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...m-last-year-good-wife-hits-series-low/166981/


----------



## markymark_ctown

how have a i missed this thread this whole time. interesting stuff!

Interesting about the Pro Bowl -a game they want to end. But gets better ratings than the World Series? Sad. It isn't going anywhere soon...


----------



## aindik

markymark_ctown said:


> how have a i missed this thread this whole time. interesting stuff!
> 
> Interesting about the Pro Bowl -a game they want to end. But gets better ratings than the World Series? Sad. It isn't going anywhere soon...


It gets better ratings than Games 1-3 of the World Series, which were on Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday. Game 4, on Sunday, presumably had better ratings than the Pro Bowl, or else the article would have listed it. 2012 WS was a 4 game sweep.

But still.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday January 29, 2013*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers [/B]
8:00PM  CBS     NCIS                            3.7     10      21.83
        ABC     The Taste                       1.6     4       4.79
        FOX     Raising Hope                    1.7     5       3.86
        NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers 1.4     4       5.18
        CW      Hart Of Dixie                   0.5     2       1.33
    
8:30PM  NBC     Betty White's Off Their Rockers 1.5     4       5.27
        FOX     Raising Hope                    1.5     4       3.38
        
9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles               3.1     8       17.19
        FOX     New Girl                        2.5     7       4.66
        NBC     Go On                           1.2     3       3.86
        ABC     Happy Endings                   1.2     3       2.91
        CW      Emily Owens MD                  0.4     1       1.36
                    
9:30PM  FOX     The Mindy Project               1.7     4       3.11
        ABC     Happy Endings                   1.3     3       2.84
        NBC     The New Normal                  1.1     3       3.12
        
10:00PM CBS     Vegas                           1.9     5       11.12
        NBC     Dateline NBC                    1.3     4       4.98
        ABC     Jimmy Kimmel Live -R            1.2     3       3.19

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.7, down two tenths from its last original's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 3.1, up four tenths from its last original's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Vegas earned a 1.9, up three tenths from the 1.6 its last new episode earned.

On ABC The Taste earned a 1.6, down half a ratings point from last week's premiere 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Happy Endings earned a 1.2 at 9PM and a 1.3 at 9:30, with the latter even with its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, a one-hour Raising Hope scored a 1.6, two half hour episodes earned a 1.7 at 8 PM and a 1.5 at 8:30PM with the latter down two tenths from last week's 1.7, adults 18-49 rating.. New Girl garnered a 2.5, up three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project notched a 1.7, up two tenths from last week's 1.5 among adults 18-49.

On NBC, Betty Whites Off Their Rockers garnered a 1.4 at 8PM, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 Adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8:30 notched a 1.5, down three tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Go On earned a season low 1.2 down a tenth from last week's season low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The New Normal also hit a new season low with a 1.1 down a tenth from last week's season low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline NBC earned a 1.3.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.5, a single tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Emily Owens M.D. was even with last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

CBS had approx 50 million viewers for their three shows. The rest of the networks COMBINED had about 52 million.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

It's amazing that many people watch those utterly replaceable shows. 

Meanwhile, the Go On ratings have dropped significantly. It's already been renewed for next season, right?


----------



## astrohip

I don't think so. And I'm getting worried. The ratings took a little bump up after a few weeks, which gave me great hope it would be a hit. But it's been on a decline the last few weeks.

One of my favorite new shows.


----------



## Alfer

does the "- R" mean repeat? Or is does it stand for something else. Because I swear I've seen it say "R" but the episode was new.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

astrohip said:


> I don't think so. And I'm getting worried. The ratings took a little bump up after a few weeks, which gave me great hope it would be a hit. But it's been on a decline the last few weeks.
> 
> One of my favorite new shows.


You're right. I was thinking of the full-season order it got back in October. S2 status is still up in the air.

FWIW, TV By The Numbers still has it listed as "more likely to be renewed than not".


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Alfer said:


> does the "- R" mean repeat? Or is does it stand for something else. Because I swear I've seen it say "R" but the episode was new.


Yes, the "R" means repeat.


----------



## aindik

ABC aired a Jimmy Kimmel Live rerun at 10:00 on a Tuesday night? What is he, Jay Leno?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

aindik said:


> ABC aired a Jimmy Kimmel Live rerun at 10:00 on a Tuesday night? What is he, Jay Leno?


It was a pretty funny bit where Matt Damon took over Jimmy's show last week - did a whole hostile takeover, tied Jimmy up in a chair, replaced Guillermo with Andy Garcia, the band leader with Sheryl Crow, and the cue card guy with Ben Affleck, and then proceeded to bring a bunch of Oscar winners (Nicole Kidman, Amy Adams, Gary Oldman, Reese Witherspoon, and a few others I can't remember) on as guests, constantly making fun of Jimmy and how he could never get A-list guests on his show like that.

I never watch the late-night shows (I'm always trying to clean shows off of my DVR!) but I managed to catch a bit when I was switching from one show to the next, and I rewound and watched it on the buffer.


----------



## Worf

DreadPirateRob said:


> It's amazing that many people watch those utterly replaceable shows.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Go On ratings have dropped significantly. It's already been renewed for next season, right?


Usually, NCIS doesn't traditionally draw many in the 18-49 crowd. They do however command a HUGE following of everyone outside that range. Usually NCIS/NCIS LA squeaks by to be on top of the ratings chart. The number of viewers though is average for the course.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Worf said:


> Usually, NCIS doesn't traditionally draw many in the 18-49 crowd. *They do however command a HUGE following of everyone outside that range*. Usually NCIS/NCIS LA squeaks by to be on top of the ratings chart. The number of viewers though is average for the course.


Other than the bolded portion, I don't think anything else you said is correct. How does NCIS "squeak by"? No other show comes close on Tuesdays. Their 18-49 is one of the higher rated on network TV right now and has been for some time.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, January 30, 2013:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                           18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers[/B]
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol                   5.4     14          15.59
        CBS     Super Bowl's Greatest Comm.     2.1     6           9.87
        ABC     The Middle -R                   1.3     4           5.52
        NBC     Whitney                         1.3     4           3.59
        CW      Arrow                           0.9     3           3.00
    
8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors                   1.6     4           5.25
        NBC     Guys With Kids                  1.1     3           2.90
        
9:00 PM ABC     Modern Family -R                2.1     5           6.17
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU                1.7     4           6.37
        CBS     Criminal Minds -R               1.6     4           7.18
        CW      Supernatural                    0.9     2           2.28
        
9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                     1.8     5           4.87
        
10:00PM NBC     Chicago Fire                    2.0     6           7.23
        CBS     CSI -R                          1.6     4           7.17
        ABC     Nashville -R                    0.9     3           3.00

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 5.4, matching last week's preliminary rating, but down a tenth from last week's final 5.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Neighbors garnered a 1.6, down two tenths from last week's 2.0.. Suburgatory earned a 1.8, also down four tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Whitney earned a 1.3, down a tenth from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Guys With Kids earned a 1.1, down two tenths from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.7, down four tenths from the 2.1 it earned three weeks ago. Chicago Fire earned a 2.0, down two tenths from its last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the Super Bowl's Greatest Commercials special earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from last year's 2.0 rating.

On The CW, Arrow garnered a 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural was even with last week's 0.9, among adults 18-49.


----------



## Azlen

WhiskeyTango said:


> Other than the bolded portion, I don't think anything else you said is correct. How does NCIS "squeak by"? No other show comes close on Tuesdays. Their 18-49 is one of the higher rated on network TV right now and has been for some time.


NCIS does pull a pretty good number in the 18-49 dem but I believe the % of 18-49 of the total audience is probably one of the lowest of a top ten show.
American Idol last night had more than 6 million fewer viewers than this week's NCIS but Idol trounced it in the 18-49 dem.


----------



## Worf

Taking a couple of previous days...

Like this post where NCIS and NCIS LA are repeats and have lower ratings respectively. But the total viewers trounced all the other shows.

Or take NCIS LA here where it got just over half the #1 show, but still had 1M more viewers.

Or NCIS here where they are #2, but have nearly 50% more viewers than the #1 watched show.

Things are even more screwed up here. NCIS again is #2, but has 50% more viewers. NCIS LA only got 0.5 more to be #1, but nearly 4 times as many viewers.

And I'm getting tired, but this post shows the same thing. NCIS in #2, but 50% more viewers. NCIS LA squeaked to #1 by 0.1, but 3 times as many viewers.

There's plenty more.

The ratings and the number of viewers for NCIS and NCIS LA aren't highly correllated.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 31, 2013:*



Code:


[B]Time    Net     Show                    18-49 Rat/Share     Viewers [/B]
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory     5.3     15          17.51
        FOX     American Idol           4.5     13          13.73
        NBC     30 Rock                 1.9     5           4.80
        CW      The Vampire Diaries     1.3     4           2.57
        ABC     Shark Tank -R           1.1     3           4.59
        
8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men      3.9     11          13.72
            
9:00PM  CBS     Person Of Interest      3.2     9           15.62
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy          2.8     7           8.77
        NBC     The Office              2.1     5           4.44
        FOX     Glee                    2.1     6           5.54
        CW      Beauty And The Beast    0.7     2           1.73

9:30 PM NBC     The Office              1.9     5           4.02
                    
10:00PM ABC     Scandal                 2.7     8           8.10
        CBS     Elementary              2.2     6           10.80
        NBC     Do No Harm              0.9     3           3.13

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 4.5, down seven tenths from last week's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating. Glee scored a 2.1, down half a ratings point from last week's 2.6

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory notched a 5.3, down a full point and a tenth after its last original's series high 6.4 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 3.9, down three tenths from its last original's 4.2. Person Of Interest earned a 3.2, down a single tenth from its last original's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 2.2, down two tenths from its last original's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy notched a 2.8, down two tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 2.7, up a tenth from its last original's 2.6 two weeks ago.

On NBC the series finale of 30 Rock earned a 1.9, up half a ratings point from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating and the series' best rating since March 2012. The Office garnered a 2.1 at 9PM and 1.9 at 9:30PM with the latter down a tenth after last week's 2.0 among adults 18-49. The premiere of Do No Harm flopped hard with a a 0.9, which is the lowest-rated in-season premiere of any any 4-network scripted program this season EVER. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries was even with last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty & the Beast was also even with last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Worf said:


> Taking a couple of previous days...
> 
> Like this post where NCIS and NCIS LA are repeats and have lower ratings respectively. But the total viewers trounced all the other shows.
> 
> Or take NCIS LA here where it got just over half the #1 show, but still had 1M more viewers.
> 
> Or NCIS here where they are #2, but have nearly 50% more viewers than the #1 watched show.
> 
> Things are even more screwed up here. NCIS again is #2, but has 50% more viewers. NCIS LA only got 0.5 more to be #1, but nearly 4 times as many viewers.
> 
> And I'm getting tired, but this post shows the same thing. NCIS in #2, but 50% more viewers. NCIS LA squeaked to #1 by 0.1, but 3 times as many viewers.
> 
> There's plenty more.
> 
> The ratings and the number of viewers for NCIS and NCIS LA aren't highly correllated.


I'm not even sure what you are getting at other than NCIS has a lot of older viewers which we all know. It also does very well in the 18-49 which means it has a lot more younger viewers than many other shows as well.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> NCIS does pull a pretty good number in the 18-49 dem but I believe the % of 18-49 of the total audience is probably one of the lowest of a top ten show.


Probably, but who cares?

The primary purpose of a network TV show is to reach 18-49 viewers. The fact that it *also* reaches 49+ viewers doesn't matter one way or the other.


----------



## astrohip

And then there's "Do No Harm". No young viewers, no old viewers, no viewers at all.

What's the over/under on being yanked? Two weeks? 

It's on NBC, and it's a winter/spring fill-in show. IOW, low expectations. Nonetheless, how long will it survive with CW type ratings?


----------



## aindik

I think more people watched WWE Monday Night Raw this week (IIRC, it was ~5 million) than watched anything in the NBC Thursday lineup including the series finale of 30 Rock. I'm guessing nearly all their viewers are under 49 (though many are probably also under 18).


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> Probably, but who cares?
> 
> The primary purpose of a network TV show is to reach 18-49 viewers. The fact that it *also* reaches 49+ viewers doesn't matter one way or the other.


The primary purpose of a network TV show is to make money. NCIS skews old so it can't charge as much advertising as a show like Modern Family that skews much younger. Per Adage (fall 2012), NCIS charges $166k for a 30 second commercial which is the same as what Bones charges. Modern Family charges $330k. NCIS is a popular show that does well in the ratings but because it skews older, it doesn't cost as much to advertise on even if it does well in 18-49.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> The primary purpose of a network TV show is to make money. NCIS skews old so it can't charge as much advertising as a show like Modern Family that skews much younger. Per Adage (fall 2012), NCIS charges $166k for a 30 second commercial which is the same as what Bones charges. Modern Family charges $330k. NCIS is a popular show that does well in the ratings but because it skews older, it doesn't cost as much to advertise on even if it does well in 18-49.


That makes no sense to me. Not disputing it factually but it makes no sense.

Two shows that deliver 2 million persons 18-49 should be able to charge the same amount, shouldn't they? Why does it matter if one of them delivers 1 million 49+ and the other delivers 4 million 49+?

Isn't that what advertisers pay for? 18-49 year old eyeballs?


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> That makes no sense to me. Not disputing it factually but it makes no sense.
> 
> Two shows that deliver 2 million persons 18-49 should be able to charge the same amount, shouldn't they? Why does it matter if one of them delivers 1 million 49+ and the other delivers 4 million 49+?
> 
> Isn't that what advertisers pay for? 18-49 year old eyeballs?


18-49 is still a pretty big range. Most advertisers chop it up even further and look for other demographic information as well. Net incomes, men or women, and narrower age ranges etc. A show that appeals to 18-21 isn't always going to be the same as a show that appeals to 45-49. Younger audiences are more expensive to advertise to because they don't watch as much television as older audiences, so those shows that do attract a younger audience always charge more of a premium. In general Fox charges more for their advertising than CBS does because as a network they skew younger.


----------



## TAsunder

What are the c+3 ratings for NCIS and Bones though? I suspect that might help shed some light.


----------



## Azlen

Here's where I got the Fall's advertising rates for each show.

http://adage.com/article/media/tv-ad-prices-idol-match-football/237874/


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Azlen said:


> Here's where I got the Fall's advertising rates for each show.
> 
> http://adage.com/article/media/tv-ad-prices-idol-match-football/237874/


Those numbers aren't really accurate since they are based on the upfronts. Advertisers seemed to think a lot of new shows woud be doing a lot better than they are. That would make NCIS's higher ratings more desirable and could drive up the price. I highly doubt Revolution (3.09 average rating) is still selling ads for $97k or that Mob Doctor (0.9/canceled) was going for $168k.


----------



## Azlen

WhiskeyTango said:


> Those numbers aren't really accurate since they are based on the previous seasons ratings. I highly doubt Revolution (3.09 average rating) is still selling ads for $97k or that Mob Doctor (0.9/canceled) was going for $168k.


Networks sell their ad time during up fronts, so if you bought ads on Revolution you did pretty good. They offer "make goods" for those shows that don't live up to rating promises.

New shows are more of a gamble but for returning shows, you pretty much know what you're going to get.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, February 4, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers 
8:00    CBS     How I Met Your Mother       4.0/11      10.32
        ABC     The Bachelor  (8-10:00PM)   2.4/6       7.80
        FOX     Bones                       2.3/6       9.02
        NBC     The Biggest Loser (8-10PM)  2.0/5       5.76
        CW      The Carrie Diaries  0.7/2   1.55
                
8:30    CBS     Rules of Engag-Ssn Prem     3.1/8       9.33
                
9:00    CBS     2 Broke Girls               3.6/9       11.21
        FOX     The Following               2.9/7       8.92
        CW      90210                       0.4/1       0.79
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly                3.1/8       10.70
                
10:00   CBS     Hawaii Five-0               2.3/6       9.63
        ABC     Castle                      1.8/5       8.77
        NBC     Deception                   1.2/3       3.12

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned 4.0 adults 18-49 rating up 8 percent from a 3.7 on January 21. The season premiere of Rules of Engagement garnered a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 14 percent from a 3.6 for its previous season premiere on Thursday, October 20 but up 48 percent from a 2.1 for its season finale on Thursday, May 17. 2 Broke Girls scored a 3.6 adults 18-49 rating down 3 percent from January 21s 3.7. Mike & Molly notched a 3.1 among adults 18-49 down 6 percent from a 3.3 on January 21. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating , even with January 21.

On Fox, Bones earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating down 12 percent from last weeks 2.6. The third episode of The Following scored a 2.9 among adults 18-49 down 12 percent from last weeks 3.3. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC, The Bachelor garnered a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from last weeks 2.5. Castle earned a 1.8 among adults 18-49 down 10 percent from a 2.0 on January 21

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a season low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating down 13 percent from last weeks 2.3. Deception notched a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with last weeks series low.

On the CW, The Carrie Diaries garnered a series high 0.7 adults 18-49 rating up 40 percent from last weeks 0.5. 90210 earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 even with last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for February 5, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers 
8:00    CBS     NCIS                            3.7/10      21.49
        ABC     The Taste                       1.8/5       5.28
        FOX     Raising Hope                    1.6/5       3.98
        NBC     Betty White's 2nd 90th BD Spec  1.5/4       5.97
        CW      Hart Of Dixie                   0.6/2       1.44
                
8:30    FOX     Raising Hope                    1.5/4       4.60
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles               3.1/8       16.57
        ABC     The Bachelor (9-11PM)           2.6/7       7.79
        FOX     New Girl                        2.5/7       4.81
        NBC     Smash (9-11PM)-Season Premiere  1.1/3       4.47
        CW      Emily Owens M.D.:Series Finale  0.4/1       1.49
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project               1.9/5       3.60
                
10:00   CBS     Vegas                           1.6/4       10.22

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS scored a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating down 3 percent from last weeks 3.8. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 3.1 among adults 18-49 even with last week. Vegas garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down 16 percent from last weeks 1.9.

On ABC, The Taste notched a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating up 13 percent from last weeks 1.6. A special Tuesday edition of The Bachelor earned a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 8 percent from last nights 2.4.

On FOX, Raising Hope scored a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from last weeks 1.7. A second episode at 8:30 earned a 1.5 among adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from last weeks 1.6. New Girl garnered a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from last weeks 2.6. The Mindy Project notched a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating up 12 percent from last weeks 1.7.

On NBC, Betty Whites 2nd Annual 90th Birthday Special garnered a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 44 percent from a 2.7 for the first 90th birthday special on Monday, January 18, 2012. The two hour season premiere of Smash scored a series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating down a staggering 71 percent from a 3.8 for the series premiere on February 6, 2012 (following The Voice) and down 39 percent from a 1.8 for the first season finale on May 14. Your predictions were far, far too optimistic.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie earned a 0.6 among adults 18-49 up 20 percent from last weeks 0.5. The finale of Emily Owens M.D. scored a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> 18-49 is still a pretty big range. Most advertisers chop it up even further and look for other demographic information as well. Net incomes, men or women, and narrower age ranges etc. A show that appeals to 18-21 isn't always going to be the same as a show that appeals to 45-49. Younger audiences are more expensive to advertise to because they don't watch as much television as older audiences, so those shows that do attract a younger audience always charge more of a premium. In general Fox charges more for their advertising than CBS does because as a network they skew younger.


What's interesting about this is that younger audiences, especially today have less disposable income than older viewers. So if you are pushing for the sweet spot of say 18-30, who cares if you get their attention ratings wise, if they have no money to spend on the products? But with that said, it's ideal for low cost items, new movies and so forth. So, if I were a network, I think just selling to 18-49 is a bad strategy these days. I think you have to look at what advertisers attract to what show. I bet you could sell a lot more BMWs to 40-60 than you could to 18-40. Conversely, that new Iron Man movie would be wasted advertising money to that same demo. So it comes down to, which advertisers will pay the most money to attract their demos.


----------



## Steveknj

Looking at the Smash numbers, I wonder if NBC brought this show back in the fall, if the number would have fallen off so drastically. Which leads me to think that, unless the show is a HUGE hit, that holding back semi-successful shows that long is not a recipe for success. And the practice of shows taking 2-3 month hiatus in the middle of the season is also not a great recipe either. I am betting that when Revolution comes back, it's ratings crash. People will have forgotten about it and move on to something else.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> I am betting that when Revolution comes back, it's ratings crash. People will have forgotten about it and move on to something else.


Doubt it. It's being held so it can return following The Voice again.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

As for Smash, I was way off on how I thought it would do. I figured it might actually go up a little bit from last year's finale. I bailed on the show after only a couple of episodes last year but was thinking about giving it another shot this year. I even canceled a few recordings I had planned to make room for Smash last night. After seeing the ratings, I'm out again for good. I think having an extended break, bad lead in, and a special airing of The Bachelor all worked against Smash last night. Or maybe all of the so called "hate watchers" finally just gave up.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> As for Smash, I was way off on how I thought it would do. I figured it might actually go up a little bit from last year's finale. I bailed on the show after only a couple of episodes last year but was thinking about giving it another shot this year. I even canceled a few recordings I had planned to make room for Smash last night. After seeing the ratings, I'm out again for good. I think having an extended break, bad lead in, and a special airing of The Bachelor all worked against Smash last night. Or maybe all of the so called "hate watchers" finally just gave up.


I'm on the fence. I like the part of the show where they delve into the production of the show itself, and the performances, and the politics behind the scenes. I hate the soap opera stuff and all the love triangles. The show had too much of the soap opera stuff in the middle episodes, almost enough to make me quit. But the finale last season was very good. I haven't seen last night's episode, but the coming attractions make me think it's going to be more soap opera (i.e. to skew the audience heavily female) and less about the production. Especially since the "show" is now on Broadway.

We'll see.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> What's interesting about this is that younger audiences, especially today have less disposable income than older viewers. So if you are pushing for the sweet spot of say 18-30, who cares if you get their attention ratings wise, if they have no money to spend on the products? But with that said, it's ideal for low cost items, new movies and so forth. So, if I were a network, I think just selling to 18-49 is a bad strategy these days. I think you have to look at what advertisers attract to what show. I bet you could sell a lot more BMWs to 40-60 than you could to 18-40. Conversely, that new Iron Man movie would be wasted advertising money to that same demo. So it comes down to, which advertisers will pay the most money to attract their demos.


It's not just about how much money they have. It's about how likely they are to be convinced to do something because they saw an ad. Younger people are universally regarded, by advertisers, as more easy to advertise to than older people.


----------



## astrohip

WhiskeyTango said:


> Doubt it. It's being held so it can return following The Voice again.


The question that no one will ask (NBC included) is how Revolution would do _without _The Voice lead-in.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Smash was adjusted up a .1 in the final numbers (to a still-very-bad 1.2).


----------



## zalusky

aindik said:


> It's not just about how much money they have. It's about how likely they are to be convinced to do something because they saw an ad. Younger people are universally regarded, by advertisers, as more easy to advertise to than older people.


In otherwords advertisers are lazy. Go for potentially easy money from a much smaller pot. I think baby boomers today are much different from older people of the past. They are much more connected and aware of things. They are also starting to transition. There are a lot of markets from downsizing, retirement, travel, senior social networks, ...

The thing that advertisers are still not getting is older people just watch more TV than younger people. Younger people are consuming media much differently than they did even 10 years ago.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

zalusky said:


> The thing that advertisers are still not getting is older people just watch more TV than younger people. Younger people are consuming media much differently than they did even 10 years ago.


Which is exactly why younger people are a more desired target. They can get to the older crowd anywhere. Anyone who can provide more of those scarce younger folks is more attractive.


----------



## lodica1967

DreadPirateRob said:


> Smash was adjusted up a .1 in the final numbers (to a still-very-bad 1.2).


There was a showing of the episode online (legally) and on demand before it aired. I am sure most people didn't watch it a second time the night it aired.

I wonder how they figure in those folks for ratings? I bet next weeks ratings are higher.


----------



## Azlen

WhiskeyTango said:


> Which is exactly why younger people are a more desired target. They can get to the older crowd anywhere. Anyone who can provide more of those scarce younger folks is more attractive.


A scarce demographic is also why football can charge a premium for ad rates. Of course they can charge a lot because they get a big audience in general but advertisers who are wanting to reach a blue collar male demographic (beer, trucks etc.) have to advertise during football games because that demographic is much harder to reach than some other groups. Groups that watch the most tv are usually the cheapest to advertise to because you can reach them easily.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> It's not just about how much money they have. It's about how likely they are to be convinced to do something because they saw an ad. Younger people are universally regarded, by advertisers, as more easy to advertise to than older people.


You can advertise to them all you want, if they don't have the money to spend on what you are advertising, it's worthless. Which is why advertising a movie to them works, but advertising a BMW doesn't. The question is, is it worth that much to the movie studios, about twice what an ad costs for a show that skews older to pay that much for the younger viewers. Obviously they think so.


----------



## Steveknj

zalusky said:


> In otherwords advertisers are lazy. Go for potentially easy money from a much smaller pot. I think baby boomers today are much different from older people of the past. They are much more connected and aware of things. They are also starting to transition. There are a lot of markets from downsizing, retirement, travel, senior social networks, ...
> 
> The thing that advertisers are still not getting is older people just watch more TV than younger people. Younger people are consuming media much differently than they did even 10 years ago.


Exactly. And older people have disposable income and are more willing to spend it than older people of a generation or two ago.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> Which is exactly why younger people are a more desired target. They can get to the older crowd anywhere. Anyone who can provide more of those scarce younger folks is more attractive.


But it's a flawed strategy. You're going after the demo that is not likely to spend money. It's like trying to get blood from a stone. How much is it really worth spending double the ad rates for?


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> A scarce demographic is also why football can charge a premium for ad rates. Of course they can charge a lot because they get a big audience in general but advertisers who are wanting to reach a blue collar male demographic (beer, trucks etc.) have to advertise during football games because that demographic is much harder to reach than some other groups. Groups that watch the most tv are usually the cheapest to advertise to because you can reach them easily.


Really? That doesn't make sense to me. I'd think the blue collar demo is the most likely to be watching TV. The NFL does well across the board in all male demos and along some female ones too (on that last note, it was interesting to see ads for cosmetics for women during the pre-game of the Super Bowl). With the proliferation of sports on TV, I'd think it would be easy to advertise to that demo. On any given Saturday, there's probably 30 CFB games on TV. There's NHL, NBA and MLB games on TV just about every night of the week and all weekend long. But I understand the demo of the sports fan and why it makes sense to advertise TO THEM. And they are of all ages and across all male demos. And it's also watched LIVE more often than regular TV shows.

I would think group that don't watch that much TV are probably in their early 20s (a shrinking demo) or upscale professionals in their 40s-60s (a growing demo).

I get the idea of spending extra money to advertise to a difficult demo, but, if that difficult demo is either not bothering to watch or is not spending money on your products anyway, it's a pointless waste of money. Twenty years ago it made a lot more sense than it does now.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> But it's a flawed strategy. You're going after the demo that is not likely to spend money. It's like trying to get blood from a stone. How much is it really worth spending double the ad rates for?


And why do you think you know more about advertising than those that do it for a living and make a fortune doing so? Companies aren't advertising to "only" 18-49's. Like I said before, they can get older demos at anytime but there is a portion of the population that is difficult to reach and is therefore worth more to try to get at.

BTW, who are all of these people that are not likely to spend? Maybe 18-25, those fresh out of college? That still leaves a large portion of that demo that WILL spend. Or are you saying that people from say, 30-49 are broke too? Whether you like it or not, or agree or disagree, there are companies that have spent more than you or I will ever make determining how best to spend the ad dollars and this is what they have come up with, apparently because it works for them.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> But it's a flawed strategy. You're going after the demo that is not likely to spend money. It's like trying to get blood from a stone. How much is it really worth spending double the ad rates for?


12-24 is unlikely to spend money. 25-49 (especially 25-39) is extremely likely to spend money, and more likely to spend it on a specific thing because they saw it in an ad then is 50+.

You can advertise to the 50+, but you need to run the ad more often than you need to for the younger person.

At least that's the conventional wisdom.


----------



## astrohip

As I understand it (and apologies for smeeks & restatements of above)...

The reason they spend ad money on the younger demo (<49) is not just that they spend, but that they are influenced by advertising. They are more likely to switch products based on seeing commercials, and other people using products. Older demos (>50, AKA "me") may spend *more* money, but they are more set in their ways and less likely to switch brands based on ads. They have _favorites _developed over the years, and are tough to get off those faves.

As for football, it has to do with the live aspect of it. Sports in general tend to be watched live, not DVR, so they pay more to get a setting where viewers can't FF thru the ads. Plus the huge numbers, and the heavy spending demos on top of that, and it's an advertisers dream.

Personally, I'm their nightmare. I watch almost 100% DVR, skip ads 99.9% of the time, and don't watch sports.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> And why do you think you know more about advertising than those that do it for a living and make a fortune doing so? *Companies aren't advertising to "only" 18-49's.* Like I said before, they can get older demos at anytime but there is a portion of the population that is difficult to reach and is therefore worth more to try to get at.
> 
> BTW, who are all of these people that are not likely to spend? Maybe 18-25, those fresh out of college? That still leaves a large portion of that demo that WILL spend. Or are you saying that people from say, 30-49 are broke too? Whether you like it or not, or agree or disagree, there are companies that have spent more than you or I will ever make determining how best to spend the ad dollars and this is what they have come up with, apparently because it works for them.


*Isn't this whole thread about how 18-49 is the only thing that matters?*

This is all my opinion. I've been reading articles about how this is a flawed strategy and it's from people in the know. I've posted them in various threads in the forum. It's not just me. Of course, I agree parts of that demo will spend, others won't. The thing is, the model that they've been using for 60 years has probably changed more in the last 10 years than in the previous 50. I think (again, my opinion) that advertising it JUST starting to leverage those changes.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> The thing is, the model that they've been using for 60 years has probably changed more in the last 10 years than in the previous 50. I think (again, my opinion) that advertising it JUST starting to leverage those changes.


I agree with this. Today's world is so different than yesterday's. Boomers are now the seniors, and our buying habits are not our parent's habits. And young people, who knows WTF they are up to?


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> I agree with this. Today's world is so different than yesterday's. Boomers are now the seniors, and our buying habits are not our parent's habits. And young people, who knows WTF they are up to?


And it's not just about the boomers but the HUGE changes in technology that offer TV literally at your fingertips.


----------



## astrohip

_{apologies for not posting lately...very busy. And next week I will be out of the country with sporadic access to Internet. And NO access to TV.}_

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, February 13, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol               4.3     12      13.37
        CBS     Survivor: Whatever          2.4     7       8.96
        ABC     The Middle                  1.9     6       7.63
        NBC     Whitney                     1.2     4       3.58
        CW      Arrow                       1.1     3       3.26
        
8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors               1.7     5       5.91
        NBC     Guys With Kids              1.0     3       2.85
        
9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family               3.8     10      10.03
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU            1.6     4       6.30
        CW      Supernatural                1.0     3       2.47
        
9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                 2.2     6       6.07
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory -R      1.6     4       5.83
            
10:00PM CBS     CSI                         2.1     6       9.13
        NBC     Chicago Fire                1.9     5       6.65
        ABC     Nashville                   1.8     5       5.71

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

NOTE: TV usage among Adults 18-49 was down -5% from 8-10pm (and 8-11pm) last night.

On FOX, American Idol scored a 4.3, down three tenths from last week's 4.6 adults 18-49 rating and the series' lowest adults 18-49 rating for a Wednesday since July 10,2002.

On CBS, the premiere of Survivor: Caramoan: Fans vs Favorites earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, down substantially from last spring's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating for the One World iteration. This is a new low for a Survivor premiere. Your predictions were far too optimistic. CSI garnered a 2.1, down three tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a season low 1.9, down four tenths from last week's 2.3 among adults 18-49. The Neighbors was even with last weeks 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family rebounded slightly with a 3.8, up a tenth after last week's season low 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory, notched a 2.2, up two tenths after last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville went up a tenth to a 1.8 after last week's series low 1.7 among adults 18-49.

ON NBC, Whitney was even with last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Guys With Kids scored a series low 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order SVU, garnered a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's 1.5. Chicago Fire was even with last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow garnered a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural was flat with last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

my last update for a week...

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, February 14, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory         5.4     17      17.63
        FOX     American Idol               3.6     11      12.33
        ABC     Zero Hour -P                1.3     4       6.29
        NBC     Community                   1.1     4       2.75
        CW      The Vampire Diaries         1.0     3       2.31
    
8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men          3.8     11      13.74
        NBC     Parks & Recreation          1.5     5       3.15

9:00PM  CBS     Person Of Interest          3.0     8       14.83
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy              2.7     7       8.37
        NBC     The Office (9-10PM)         2.0     6       4.04
        FOX     Glee                        1.7     5       5.16
        CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.5     1       1.41

                    
10:00PM ABC     Scandal                     2.8     8       8.04
        CBS     Elementary                  2.2     6       10.87
        NBC     Law And Order: SVU -R       1.0     3       3.45

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS won the night in adults 18-49 and in Total Viewers.

Please Note: On Valentines Day, overall Adult 18-49 primetime TV usage levels were down -6% week to week (34.3 vs. 36.3).

Are these ratings solely the result of a Valentine's Day massacre? Probably not...

On CBS The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.4, down eight tenths from last week's 6.2 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 3.8, down three tenths from last week's 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest garnered a 3.0, down a single tenth from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary was even with last weeks 2.2.

On FOX, American Idol scored a 3.6, down half a ratings point from last week's 4.1. Glee earned a 1.7, also down half a ratings point from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the premiere of Zero Hour earned a 1.3, the lowest for an ABC in-season scripted premiere ever. Your predictions were about right! Greys Anatomy earned a series-low 2.7, down four tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal was even with last week's 2.8 among adults 18-49.

On NBC, Community scored a series low 1.1, down eight tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Parks and Recreation earned a 1.5, down half a ratings point from last week's season high 2.0 adults 18-49. A one-hour The Office garnered a 2.0, down a single tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast scored a 0.5, also down a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

ABC can't get any traction in the 8-9 hour (or 7-8 for Central and Mountain people).

1.3 means Zero Hour is crashing and burning.


----------



## Steveknj

JYoung said:


> ABC can't get any traction in the 8-9 hour (or 7-8 for Central and Mountain people).
> 
> 1.3 means Zero Hour is crashing and burning.


I recorded it, but I think at this point I might wait a week to watch and see how week two does. Then again, if I'm bored, I might watch it anyway


----------



## JYoung

Steveknj said:


> I recorded it, but I think at this point I might wait a week to watch and see how week two does. Then again, if I'm bored, I might watch it anyway


I was going to watch it when I thought that it was about Airplanes.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Parks and rec is so gone Fter this season, isn't it?


----------



## DevdogAZ

zalusky said:


> The thing that advertisers are still not getting is older people just watch more TV than younger people. Younger people are consuming media much differently than they did even 10 years ago.





WhiskeyTango said:


> Which is exactly why younger people are a more desired target. They can get to the older crowd anywhere. Anyone who can provide more of those scarce younger folks is more attractive.


To expand on what WT said, advertisers can reach older people any time of the day. Especially during the early evening local/national newscasts and during syndicated game shows like Jeopardy! and Wheel of Fortune. They can run 5-10 ads during the non-primetime hours for the same price as 1 ad during primetime, so that's why the ad dollars during primetime are so focused in 18-49. It's not that advertisers don't care about older people. It's that they can reach them less expensively at other times.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, February 25, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers
8:00PM  CBS     How I Met Your Mother           3.4     10      8.60
        ABC     The Bachelor (8-10PM)           2.9     8       9.12
        FOX     Bones                           2.3     6       8.67
        NBC     The Biggest Loser (8-10PM)      2.1     6       5.70
        CW      The Carrie Diaries              0.5     1       1.10
        
8:30PM  CBS     Rules of Engagement             2.6     7       7.80
                    
9:00PM  CBS     2 Broke Girls                   3.2     8       10.19
        FOX     The Following                   2.7     7       8.44
        CW      90210                           0.3     1       0.58
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly                    2.7     7       9.76
        
10:00PM ABC     Castle                          2.3     6       10.69
        CBS     Hawaii Five-O -R                1.4     4       6.45
        NBC     Deception                       1.2     3       3.25

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

BC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, The Bachelor garnered a 2.9, down a single tenth from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle was even with last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother was even with last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Rules of Engagement garnered a season- low 2.6, down three tenths from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls scored a series low 3.2, down three tenths from last week's 3.5. Mike & Molly notched a season low 2.7, down half a ratings point from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, Bones earned a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2. The Following scored a 2.7, down two tenths from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were about right.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser was flat with last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Deception was also even with last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Carrie Diaries garnered a 0.5, up a tenth from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. 90210 earned a 0.3, also up a tenth from last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday February 26, 2013*



Code:


Time        Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers
8:00    PM  CBS     NCIS                        3.4     10      20.48
            ABC     Celebrity Wife Swap         2.4     7       7.00
            FOX     Raising Hope                1.5     5       3.57
            NBC     Betty White's               1.3     4       4.54
            CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.6     2       1.42

8:30    PM  FOX     Raising Hope                1.4     4       3.18
            NBC     Betty White's               1.3     4       4.37

9:00    PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles           2.9     8       16.81
            FOX     New Girl                    2.3     6       4.29
            ABC     The Taste                   1.4     4       4.11
            NBC     Go On                       1.1     3       3.15
            CW      Cult                        0.3     1       0.88
                        
9:30    PM  FOX     The Mindy Project           1.6     4       3.19
            NBC     The New Normal              1.0     3       2.62
        
10:0    0PM CBS     Golden Boy                  1.8     5       10.46
            ABC     Body Of Proof               1.2     3       6.31
            NBC     Smash                       0.9     3       2.99

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS scored a 3.4, down a tenth from last week's 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 2.9, up two tenths from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. The premiere of Golden Boy garnered a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, up from last week's Vegas, which earned a 1.5 rating in the slot. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC, the premiere of Celebrity Wife Swap earned a 2.4, up a tenth from last year's 2.3 premiere rating. The Taste notched a 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Body Of Proof was flat with last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Raising Hope was even with last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM and earned a 1.4 at 8:30PM. New Girl garnered a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49. The Mindy Project was flat with last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Betty Whites Off Their Rockers was even with last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. At 8:30, a second episode scored a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4. Go On was even with last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The New Normal notched a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 rating. Smash was flat with last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie earned a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 among adults 18-49 down. Cult was even with last week's 0.3 premiere rating


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, those numbers for NBC are just horrible. Their highest-rated show of the night, during sweeps, was a 1.3. That is pathetic.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, those numbers for NBC are just horrible. Their highest-rated show of the night, during sweeps, was a 1.3. That is pathetic.


And that's Betty White.


----------



## lambertman

astrohip said:


> And that's Betty White.


I wonder if this show has more viewers weekly than "Life With Elizabeth" had.


----------



## Alfer

Bye-Bye Smash.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, February 27, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)      3.8     11          13.15
        CBS     Survivor: Caramoan          2.6     8           9.43
        ABC     The Middle                  2.1     6           7.96
        NBC     Whitney                     1.2     4           3.55
        CW      Arrow                       1.0     3           3.26
    
8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors               1.7     5           6.12
        NBC     Guys With Kids              1.1     3           3.15
    
9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family               3.9     10          10.59
        CBS     Criminal Minds              2.6     7           10.58
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU            1.6     4           5.58
        CW      Supernatural                0.9     2           2.24
    
9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                 2.3     6           6.30
        
10:00PM NBC     Chicago Fire                1.9     5           6.54
        CBS     CSI                         1.8     5           9.27
        ABC     Nashville                   1.6     4           5.13

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Correction: an earlier version of this story incorrectly noted that last night was American Idol's lowest viewership since 2002. It wasn't, it was just the lowest viewership for a *Wednesday* telecast since 2002.

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol scored a 3.8 down three tenths from last week's 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. This is the series' lowest adults 18-49 rating for a Wednesday since July 3, 2003 and its smallest total viewership for a Wednesday telecast since August 14, 2002

On CBS, Survivor: Caramoan: Fans vs Favorites earned a 2.6, up two tenths from a 2.4 adults 18-49 for last week.. Criminal Minds was even with last week's series low 2.6 .CSI garnered a series low 1.8 from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors scored a 1.7, down two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a 3.9, down a tenth from last week's 4.0 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory notched a 2.3, up three tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a series low 1.6 down two tenths from its last original's 1.8 two weeks ago

On NBC, Whitney earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Guys With Kids garnered a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order SVU was flat with last week's 1.6 adults 18-49. Chicago Fire was also even with last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow garnered a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural was even with last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

Wednesday night on cable, the premier of Duck Dynasty had 8.6 million viewers and a 3.9 rating in the 18-49 demo. NBC would love to have a show that could score those kinds of ratings.


----------



## ewolfr

90210 has been cancelled by the CW

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-the-cw-cancels-90210-20130228,0,362862.story



> Don't say you didn't see it coming: The CW announced it is pulling the plug on "90210" after five seasons.
> 
> The show, a reboot/sequel of Fox's popular teen drama "Beverly Hills, 90210," will sign off after its remaining seven episodes of this season air.


----------



## Steveknj

ewolfr said:


> 90210 has been cancelled by the CW
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-the-cw-cancels-90210-20130228,0,362862.story


The one surprising thing here...it's really been on FIVE seasons?


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Wednesday night on cable, the premier of Duck Dynasty had 8.6 million viewers and a 3.9 rating in the 18-49 demo. NBC would love to have a show that could score those kinds of ratings.


We are starting to see cable shows beating network shows more often these days. I wonder how soon it will before ad revenues on cable catch up to network TV? I know there's a different model for cable. Here's the thing...increasingly to younger viewers, there's little distinction between a "cable" channel and a "broadcast" channel. I don't think my 13 year old daughter knows (or cares) about the difference. Nick and Disney and MTV are a channel just as NBC or CBS are. My kids never grew up in a house where those channels were not available to them. When I grew up, we JUST have broadcast TV, and when I first got cable (when I was 20!), those cable channels were just like extra bonus channels. This is another way I see the landscape of TV changing. Really, in this day and age, why should broadcast TV and cable channels be treated any differently. I don't know the latest statistics, but I imagine that cable/sat penetration is probably in at least 80% of homes. Lots of sports have moved mostly to cable. The college bowl games are almost exclusively on cable. Half the baseball playoffs and the majority of hockey and basketball playoffs are on cable. Perhaps it's time that the walls between the two are removed and they are treated equally.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, February 28, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)      3.8     11      12.47
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory  -R     2.8     9       10.69
        NBC     Community                   1.1     4       2.74
        ABC     Zero Hour                   1.0     3       5.03
        CW      The Vampire Diaries -R      0.4     1       1.14
        
8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men -R       2.2     6       8.36
        NBC     Parks and Recreation -R     0.9     3       2.16
            
9:00PM  CBS     Person Of Interest -R       1.9     5       9.50
        NBC     The Office -R               1.0     3       2.26
        ABC     Scandal -R                  0.9     2       3.34
        CW      Beauty And The Beast -R     0.3     1       0.80
        
9:30 PM NBC     1600 Penn                   0.9     2       2.23
                    
10:00PM CBS     Elementary -R               1.6     5       7.72
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU -R         0.9     3       3.80
        ABC     Jimmy Kimmel Live -R        0.8     2       2.76

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Last night, A18-49 usage was down -7% from 8-10p and -6% from 8-11pm vs last week.

FOX won the night in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On FOX, a two hour American Idol scored a 3.8, down a tenth from last Thursday's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC Zero Hour earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Community tied last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. 1600 Penn garnered a series low 0.9 rating, down a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Sweeps is over, lots of repeats. Nonetheless...

1600 Penn is Dead Man Walking. It'll finish its run, but can't imagine it will get renewed. Too bad, had potential if Josh Gad hadn't overplayed it.

Community is {sadly} dying. Just not enough eyeballs. 

NBC still has a Thursday night problem.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 3, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49      Viewers
7:00    CBS     60 Minutes                      1.7/5       11.95
        ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.6/5       6.53
        FOX     The Simpsons - R                1.3/4       3.11
        NBC     Betty White's - R               0.8/2       3.56
                
7:30    FOX     The Cleveland Show              1.5/5       3.27
        NBC     Betty White's  - R              0.8/2       3.32
                
8:00    CBS     The Amazing Race                2.4/6       9.12
        FOX     The Simpsons                    2.3/6       4.76
        ABC     Once Upon A Time                2.1/6       7.22
        NBC     Dateline                        1.3/3       6.09
                
8:30    FOX     The Cleveland Show              1.9/5       3.80
                
9:00    FOX     Family Guy - R                  1.9/5       4.11
        CBS     The Good Wife                   1.6/4       8.94
        NBC     Celebrity Apprentice            1.6/4       5.08
        ABC     Red Widow - Series Premiere     1.4/4       6.92
                
9:30    FOX     Bob's Burgers                   1.7/4       3.64
                
10:00   CBS     The Mentalist                   1.5/4       9.10

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS and FOX tied for number one among adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with with total viewers.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.7 up 31 percent from a 1.3 on February 17. The Amazing Race scored a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating up 26 percent from last weeks 1.9 when it aired opposite The Oscars. The Good Wife garnered a 1.6 up 23 percent from February 17s 1.3. The Mentalist notched a 1.5 among adults 18-49 down 6 percent from a 1.6 on February 17.

On FOX, The Cleveland Show garnered a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating up 36 percent from a 1.1 on February 17. The Simpsons earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating up 15 percent from a 2.0 on February 17. A second episode of The Cleveland Show at 8:30PM notched a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 6 percent from Bobs Burgers performance in the time period two weeks ago. Bobs Burgers scored a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from a 1.8 on February 17 when it aired at 8:30PM and down 11 percent from American Dads performance in the time period two weeks ago.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating up 7 percent from a 1.5 on February 17. Once Upon A Time scored a series low 2.1 among adults 18-49 down 13 percent from a 2.4 on February 17. The two hour series premiere of Red Widow earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating down 36 percent from a 2.2 for the series premiere of GCB on March 5, 2012 and down 33 percent from a 2.1 for the series premiere of 666 Park Avenue on September 30. Your predictions were too optimistic

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 down 13 percent from a 1.5 for its last time period airing on January 6. The season premiere of Celebrity Apprentice scored a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down 38 percent from a 2.6 for its previous season premiere on February 19, 2012 and its lowest ever premiere for a Celebrity edition.


----------



## TAsunder

Hmmm... should I even bother watching Red Widow? Seems DOA. ABC sure has a lot of flops lately!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The Following is the only successful mid season show this year. I believe Scandal was the only one last year.


----------



## mattack

What successful *starting* season shows have there been?


----------



## Azlen

mattack said:


> What successful *starting* season shows have there been?


I believe that Revolution and Elementary are the only ones that would be considered close.


----------



## DevdogAZ

FOX just renewed The Mindy Project. I'm sure Go On will be renewed by NBC. I think Nashville has been pretty solid for ABC. Vegas as been mediocre for CBS, but would probably be classified as a hit on any other network.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 4, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers 
8:00    ABC     The Bachelor  (8-10PM)          2.7/7           8.43
        FOX     Bones                           2.2/6           8.20
        NBC     The Biggest Loser (8-10PM)      2.1/6           5.93
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother  - R      1.6/5           5.44
        CW      The Carrie Diaries              0.5/1           1.25
                
8:30    CBS     Rules of Engagement             2.2/6           6.86
                
9:00    FOX     The Following                   2.8/7           8.69
        CBS     2 Broke Girls - R               1.7/4           6.36
        CW      90210                           0.3/1           0.65
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly - R                1.7/4           6.66
                
10:00   ABC     Castle - R                      1.4/4           6.76
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0 - R               1.3/4           5.61
        NBC     Deception                       1.1/3           3.27

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, The Bachelor garnered a 2.7 down 7 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from last week's 2.3. The Following scored a 2.8 even with last week's adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a little optimistic.

On CBS, the lone new program, Rules of Engagement garnered a season low 2.2 down 19 percent from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser notched a 2.1 down 5 percent from last weeks 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Deception tied its series low with a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Carrie Diaries garnered a 0.5, up 25 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. 90210 earned a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday Cable Ratings for March 3, 2013:*

TVbytheNumbers:

The Walking Dead was Sunday's top cable original with a 5.7 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. The premiere of The Bible came in second with a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating.

We only receive the top 100 cable shows for adults 25-54 for the whole day from our principal source. If you dont see an original episode of a show here, its because it wasnt in the top 100.

[ed: to see all 100, click on the link above]

*Selected Sunday cable ratings: (all Live+Same Day ratings):*

_Viewers are (000) (Live + SD)
Adult is 18-49 Rating (Live + SD)_



Code:


Show                    Net     Time        Viewers     Adult 
Walking Dead            AMC     9:00 PM     11296       5.7
BIBLE, THE              HIST    8:00 PM     13103       3.3
TALKING DEAD            AMC     10:01 PM    3746        2.0
VIKINGS                 HIST    10:00 PM    6212        2.0
REAL HOUSEWIVES ATL     BRVO    8:00 PM     3066        1.4
Walking Dead            AMC     11:00 PM    2462        1.4
AMISH MAFIA             DISC    8:00 PM     2816        1.2
TANGLED                 DSNY    8:00 PM     4355        1.2
Walking Dead            AMC     8:00 PM     2273        1.0
Family Guy              ADSM    11:00 PM    2054        1.0
Family Guy              ADSM    11:30 PM    2004        0.9
SpongeBob               NICK    10:30 AM    3677        0.9
SpongeBob               NICK    10:00 AM    3500        0.9
Pawn Stars              HIST    7:30 PM     3513        0.8
Shameless S3            SHO1    9:00 PM     1762        0.8
SHAHS OF SUNSET         BRVO    9:00 PM     1833        0.8
TBS PRIME MOVIE         TBSC    8:00 PM     1460        0.8
KOURTNEY & KIM          ENT     9:00 PM     1426        0.8


----------



## DevdogAZ

Amazing that with the two new airings of The Walking Dead on Sunday night, they totaled a 7.1. Nothing on broadcast, outside of SNF and special events, gets numbers like that.


----------



## Alfer

Only show on that list we viewed (well most of it) was *Tangled*.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Amazing that with the two new airings of The Walking Dead on Sunday night, they totaled a 7.1. Nothing on broadcast, outside of SNF and special events, gets numbers like that.


Can't compare cable ratings to broadcast ratings because the denominators are different.

That said, it got 11.29 million viewers. By comparison, American Idol had 12.47. That's pretty amazing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Can't compare cable ratings to broadcast ratings because the denominators are different.


True, but the denominators aren't all that different. Last time I saw the numbers, there were about 115 million total TV households in the US, and about 100 million cable households, so even if you make the adjustment from 7.1, the adjusted number is still extremely high.



aindik said:


> That said, it got 11.29 million viewers. By comparison, American Idol had 12.47. That's pretty amazing.


The 11.29 million was just for the first airing. Add another 2.4 million for the airing two hours later and you're now talking about 13.7 million viewers for that episode. That's probably better than anything on the broadcast nets will do this entire month.


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> True, but the denominators aren't all that different. Last time I saw the numbers, there were about 115 million total TV households in the US, and about 100 million cable households, so even if you make the adjustment from 7.1, the adjusted number is still extremely high.
> 
> The 11.29 million was just for the first airing. Add another 2.4 million for the airing two hours later and you're now talking about 13.7 million viewers for that episode. That's probably better than anything on the broadcast nets will do this entire month.


I wonder if the 18-49's have a higher percentage of cable homes than the overall population. I haven't seen those stats lately but I would think that those less than 50 are more likely to have cable than those over but I could be wrong.

There will be a number of shows that will best the 13.7 on the broadcast nets this month. The NCIS shows routinely beat that number for new episodes and Big Bang came close to 20 million earlier this year. I'm sure there are others as well.


----------



## mattack

Azlen said:


> I believe that Revolution and Elementary are the only ones that would be considered close.


Totally forgot about those, and I really like both.


----------



## Steveknj

So let me ask, if cable shows pull in the same numbers or better than network broadcasts should this be reflected in the ad rates? I actually believe this trend will continue. Five years down the road, I think this will not be an unusual occurrence but a normal one. 

As I said in this or the NBC thread, to my kids, cable and broadcast channels are indistinguishable.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> So let me ask, if cable shows pull in the same numbers or better than network broadcasts should this be reflected in the ad rates? I actually believe this trend will continue. Five years down the road, I think this will not be an unusual occurrence but a normal one.
> 
> As I said in this or the NBC thread, to my kids, cable and broadcast channels are indistinguishable.


The primary reasoning for this is that advertisers still pay a premium to get their ads in front of people who don't watch a lot of television during those times when they are watching television. People who don't watch a lot of television are less likely to have cable and when they do watch are more likely to be watching a broadcast network. I don't see a radical change there as long as advertisers are paying a premium for the light TV viewers.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday March 5, 2013*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers 
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)      3.4/9               11.49
        CBS     NCIS                        3.3/10              20.35
        ABC     Celebrity Wife Swap         1.5/4               4.07
        NBC     Betty White's- R            1.0/3               3.64
        CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.6/2               1.44
                
8:30    NBC     Betty White's               1.1/3               3.61
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles           2.8/7               15.95
        ABC     The Taste                   1.2/3               3.17
        NBC     Go On                       1.1/3               3.04
        CW      Beauty And The Beast - R    0.3/1               0.75
                
9:30    NBC     The New Normal              0.9/2               2.44
                
10:00   CBS     Golden Boy                  1.6/5               9.27
        ABC     Body Of Proof               1.2/4               6.50
        NBC     Smash                       0.7/2               2.61

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS scored a 3.3 down 3 percent from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 2.8 down 3 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Golden Boy garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down 11 percent from last week's 1.8.

On FOX, the first live episode of American Idol, and one that aired on a Tuesday (rather than the normal Wednesday/Thursday pattern) scored a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating down 13 percent from last Wednesdays 3.9. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC, Celebrity Wife Swap earned a series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 38 percent from a 2.4 for last weeks premiere. The Taste notched a series low 1.2 down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Body Of Proof garnered tied last weeks series low with a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Betty Whites Off Their Rockers earned a 1.1 down 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Go On matched last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The New Normal earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last weeks 1.0, and matching its series low. FYI, it was an original episode that was originally scheduled to air during Halloween week but was pre-empted in October for Hurricane Sandy coverage. Smash fell to a series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 22 percent from last weeks 0.9.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie earned 0.6 among adults 18-49, even with last week.


----------



## Alfer

Poor *Go On* keeps sinking.


----------



## astrohip

Alfer said:


> Poor *Go On* keeps sinking.


Sad, as it's a funny, funny show.

Smash (which I don't watch) appears comatose.


----------



## cwoody222

I keep trying to like Go On and The New Normal but just can't.

Was The New Normal marked incorrectly as Rerun due to the Sandy preemption? It didn't record on my TiVo.

I still really enjoy Smash, too bad no one else does.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Season pass alerts thread is your friend


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I'm with ya on both shows. they get watched as filler shows while I'm doing something else. Gave up on Smash.


----------



## Alfer

astrohip said:


> Sad, as it's a funny, funny show.
> 
> Smash (which I don't watch) appears comatose.


Perry just can't catch a break. Maybe he needs to jump ship (NBC) and find a new network home.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, March 6, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)  3.7/10              12.71
        CBS     Survivor                2.5/7               9.36
        ABC     The Middle -R           1.6/5               5.93
        NBC     Whitney                 1.3/4               3.85
        CW      Arrow - R               0.4/1               1.74
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors           1.7/5               5.61
        NBC     Whitney - R             1.0/3               2.86
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family - R       2.0/5               6.10
        CBS     Criminal Minds - R      1.7/4               7.27
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU - R    1.1/3               4.25
        CW      Supernatural - R        0.4/1               1.11
                
9:30    ABC     Suburgatory             1.7/4               4.62
                
10:00   CBS     CSI - R                 1.5/4               7.11
        NBC     Chicago Fire - R        1.0/3               3.95
        ABC     Nashville - R           0.9/2               3.14

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating down 5 percent from last weeks 3.9.

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from last weeks 2.6.

On ABC, The Neighbors garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating even with last weeks performance. Suburgatory earned a series low 1.7 among adults 18-49 down 23 percent from last weeks 2.2.

On NBC, Whitney garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating up 8 percent from last weeks 1.2 for its highest rating since January 30.


----------



## mattack

Alfer said:


> Perry just can't catch a break. Maybe he needs to jump ship (NBC) and find a new network home.


Umm, his last show was on ABC.


----------



## Alfer

mattack said:


> Umm, his last show was on ABC.


Obviously standard network channels aren't his friend since Friends ended.


----------



## aaronwt

I see they already canceled Zero Hour. I sat down to watch it last night and realized my TiVo was not recording anything . And it wasn't in the guide data. Then I searched online and saw it was canceled. I was really starting to get into the show. I had hoped that since it was only planned to be sixteen episodes that they would be made and aired. But I guess not. I should have learned my lesson by now. AbC has cancelled more shows Ive watched than any other network this century.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## astrohip

aaronwt said:


> I should have learned my lesson by now.


Sadly, this is how I handle most new shows, especially mid-season tryouts (not so much for Fall Premiers). Record shows, wait for buzz, discuss possibility of renew/cancel... then maybe watch. Red Widow, Zero Hour, Golden Boy... those and others waiting to be viewed or deleted.

Most new sit-coms I'll try right away. It's the dramas that gotcha.

It's sad, because it didn't use to be this way. I made every effort to watch pilots quickly. But the itchy trigger finger syndrome by the nets has eliminated all desire to be their guinea pig.


----------



## BrettStah

We so the same thing... I just deleted all of the Zero Hour shows, unwatched. We have The Following's episodes, and will probably start watching that soon, since it's been renewed.


----------



## aaronwt

BrettStah said:


> We so the same thing... I just deleted all of the Zero Hour shows, unwatched. We have The Following's episodes, and will probably start watching that soon, since it's been renewed.


Well at least that is good news for a mid season show I started watching.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, March 7, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory         5.4/16      17.43
        FOX     American Idol (8-9:30PM)    3.5/10      12.89
        ABC     Shark Tank - R              1.2/3       4.40
        NBC     Community                   1.5/5       3.36
        CW      The Vampire Diaries - R     0.4/1       1.06
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men          3.9/11      13.56
        NBC     Parks and Recreation - R    1.0/3       2.34
                
9:00    CBS     Person Of Interest          2.8/8       14.39
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy - R          1.1/3       3.70
        NBC     The Office - R              1.1/3       2.42
        CW      Beauty And The Beast - R    0.3/1       0.76
                
9:30    FOX     Glee (9:30-10:30)           2.5/7       7.78
        NBC     1600 Penn                   0.9/2       2.18
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary - R              1.6/5       8.72
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU - R        1.0/3       3.87
        ABC     Scandal - R                 1.0/3       3.70

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX won the night in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.4 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from a 5.6 for its last original episode on February 21.Your predictions were too optimistic. Two and a Half Men scored a 3.9 adults 18-49 rating even with its performance for its most recent new episode on February 21. Person Of Interest garnered a 2.8 among adults 18-49, down 3 percent from a 2.9 on February 21.

On FOX, a 90 minute American Idol scored a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating down 8 percent from last weeks 3.8. Note: The show ran over two minutes, so both it, and Glee are likely to be adjusted in the final ratings. At 9:30, Glee earned a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating up 47 percent from a 1.7 its last episode on February 14 when it aired at 9PM.

On NBC, Community garnered a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating up 25 percent from last weeks 1.2. 1600 Penn tied its series low with a 0.9 among adults 18-49, even with last week.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That's much better from Community. It might survive to another season if it can keep pulling in ratings like that (which would be sure-fire cancellation numbers on any other network not named the CW).


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> We so the same thing... I just deleted all of the Zero Hour shows, unwatched. We have The Following's episodes, and will probably start watching that soon, since it's been renewed.


You guys realize that if any of the Nielsen families do the same thing, you guys are effectively the *reason* for the early cancellation.


----------



## BrettStah

mattack said:


> You guys realize that if any of the Nielsen families do the same thing, you guys are effectively the *reason* for the early cancellation.


No, if any of the those families do the same thing, then THEY have an effect on the ratings. We are not a ratings family, and I've even opted out from the anonymized data collection that directv does, so we have zero effect on the ratings.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> you guys are effectively the *reason* for the early cancellation


i disagree. the method used to analyze the data doesn't allow any show to build. either it's a hit right away, or it's done. no room for growth or time for development.

often a show is gone before i even knew it was there. downton abbey was into it's second season before i watched the first episode.

in fact, we've been trained NOT to watch a new series. why waste our time if it's gone after three episodes air? we might as well wait for ratings evaluators to decide a new show has a chance before investing any time or effort.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

NorthAlabama said:


> i disagree. the method used to analyze the data doesn't allow any show to build. either it's a hit right away, or it's done. no room for growth or time for development.


Not necessarily true. Scandal was getting 1.9-2.0 ratings in its first season last year and this year is up to around the 2.8 range. It doesn't happen often but it can happen.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 10, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers
7:00PM  CBS     60 Minutes                      1.6   5     11.35
        ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.4   4     6.31
        FOX     Bob's Burgers -R                0.9   3     2.14
        NBC     All-Star Celeb Appr-R (7-9PM)   0.8   2     2.54
                    
7:30PM  FOX     American Dad                    1.6   5     3.29
                    
8:00PM  CBS     The Amazing Race                2.3   7     9.23
        ABC     Once Upon A Time                2.2   6     7.45
        FOX     The Simpsons                    2.2   6     4.87
                    
8:30PM  FOX     The Cleveland Show              1.8   5     4.06
                    
9:00PM  FOX     Family Guy                      2.6   7     5.26
        ABC     Revenge                         2.0   5     6.83
        NBC     All-Star Celeb Appr (9-11PM)    1.7   4     4.97
        CBS     The Good Wife                   1.5   4     9.08
                    
9:30PM  FOX     Bob's Burgers                   1.8   4     3.56
                    
10:00PM CBS     The Mentalist                   1.6   4     9.43
        ABC     Red Widow                       1.2   3     5.32

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

*Please Note: On the first Sunday of Daylight Saving Time, overall TV usage declined notably during the opening hours of the night: Adult 18-49 PUTs were off -6% during the 7 oclock hour and down -7% in the 8 oclock hour
*
CBS and FOX tied for number one among adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with with total viewers.

On CBS, 60 Minutes was even with last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race scored a 2.3, down two tenths from last week's 2.5 rating. The Good Wife garnered a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Mentalist notched a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's 1.5 among adults 18-49.

On FOX, American Dad earned a 1.6, down three tenths from its last original's 1.9 (which aired at 9:30). The Simpsons was flat with last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Cleveland Show was even with last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 2.6, up two tenths from its last original's 2.4. Bobs Burgers scored a 1.8, up a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos garnered a 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time was even with last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were far too optimistic. Revenge earned a 2.0, up two tenths from its last original's 1.8 four weeks ago. Red Widow earned a 1.2, down three tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On NBC, Celebrity Apprentice was even with last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 premiere rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Man, Once Upon a Time has taken a real beating this season. I wonder if they'll pull Red Widow or let it run its course.


----------



## astrohip

WhiskeyTango said:


> Man, Once Upon a Time has taken a real beating this season. I wonder if they'll pull Red Widow or let it run its course.


I've watched OUaT since day one. But I now have the last 3-4 stacked on the TiVo. I no longer feel the same impetus to watch it like I used to. I think the writers have done a poor job of handling the sophomore season. Obviously, lots & lots of others feel the same, as its ratings have really dropped over the last few months.

Red Widow falls into the group mentioned above. Will wait and see if it survives. If so, I'll try it.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> I've watched OUaT since day one. But I now have the last 3-4 stacked on the TiVo. I no longer feel the same impetus to watch it like I used to. I think the writers have done a poor job of handling the sophomore season. Obviously, lots & lots of others feel the same, as its ratings have really dropped over the last few months.
> 
> Red Widow falls into the group mentioned above. Will wait and see if it survives. If so, I'll try it.


I agree. I watch it while doing other things and I keep it because my 13 year old daughter still loves it. I just think that the "charm" of having the fairy tale characters showing up and guessing who they are is no longer interesting to me.


----------



## TAsunder

I'm not watching Red Widow until after I see the numbers for week 3. I suspect it will be pulled before week 4 with the current trend. I've never waited to watch a show before - heck, I even watched Zero Hour - but the timing was such this time that I saw the numbers before I watched it and became wary of emotionally investing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

When OuaT started up again in January, I went to start the episode and my wife said, "I don't really care about this show anymore." So we haven't seen the last six episodes and I assume we never will, unless we get caught up on everything else, or hear that it suddenly got really good, neither of which is likely.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

After being 14 eps behind, I just deleted all of my unwatched OuaT eps, and deleted my SP. I never really liked it (I got similarly behind last season), but just hoped that it would get more compelling, which it clearl never did (for me).


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 11, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  ABC     The Bachelor (8-10PM)       3.3     9   9.99
        NBC     The Biggest Loser (8-10PM)  1.9     5   5.57
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother -R    1.5     5   5.26
        FOX     Bones -R                    1.2     4   4.85
        CW      The Carrie Diaries          0.4     1   1.12
            
8:30 PM CBS     Rules of Engagement         2.0     6   6.99
                    
9:00PM  FOX     The Following               2.6     7   7.99
        CBS     2 Broke Girls -R            1.7     4   6.23
        CW      90210                       0.2     1   0.68
                                        
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly -R             1.6     4   6.23
        
10:00PM ABC     The Bachelor:               3.8     10  11.01
        CBS     Hawaii Five-O -R            1.4     4   6.76
        NBC     Deception                   1.2     3   3.34

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, The Bachelor garnered a 3.3, up half a ratings point from its last original's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating and up four tenths from last year's season finale (2.9/8) . The After the Final Rose special earned a 3.8 Adults 18-49 rating, up half a ratings point from last year's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, The Following scored a 2.6. down two tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Rules of Engagement garnered a new season low 2.0, down two tenths from last week's season low 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser notched a season low 1.9, down three tenths from last weeks 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Deception earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Carrie Diaries was even with last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. 90210 earned a 0.2 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday March 12, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49         Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     Hell's Kitchen (8-10PM)         2.2   6       5.44
        CBS     NCIS -R                         1.9   6       13.00
        ABC     Celebrity Wife Swap             1.6   5       5.00
        NBC     Betty White's -R                0.9   3       3.88
        CW      Hart Of Dixie -R                0.2   1       0.84
        
8:30PM  NBC     Betty White's                   1.0   3       3.75
                    
9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles -R            1.9   5       11.92
        ABC     The Taste                       1.1   3       3.36
        NBC     Go On -R                        0.8   2       2.59
        CW      Beauty And The Beast -R         0.2   1       0.72
                    
9:30PM  NBC     The New Normal -R               0.7   2       2.18
        
                    
10:00PM CBS     Golden Boy                      1.6   5       8.53
        ABC     Body Of Proof                   1.2   3       6.38
        NBC     Smash                           0.9   3       2.89

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On CBS, Golden Boy was even with last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the 2-hour premiere of Hell's Kitchen earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from last year's 2.4. Your predictions were about right.

On ABC, Celebrity Wife Swap earned a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Taste finale notched a series low 1.1, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Body Of Proof earned an 1.2, down a tenth after last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Betty Whites Off Their Rockers clip show at 8:30 earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Smash earned a 0.9, up a tenth after last weeks 0.8.


----------



## cwoody222

Just read that Smash is going to be burned off (all 17 episodes) on Saturdays starting in April


----------



## Azlen

cwoody222 said:


> Just read that Smash is going to be burned off (all 17 episodes) on Saturdays starting in April


The show isn't even reaching the 1.0 ratings mark. Most shows would get pulled off the air with ratings like that. Be happy that they are being shown at all.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, March 13, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                       18-49 Rating/Share       Viewers 
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)      3.6     11          13.08
        CBS     Survivor: Caramoan          2.5     8           9.55
        ABC     The Middle -R               1.3     4           4.69
        NBC     Whitney                     1.2     4           3.43
        CW      Arrow -R                    0.5     2           1.68
    
8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors               1.4     4           4.73
        NBC     Whitney -R                  0.8     3           2.53
    
9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family  -R           1.8     5           5.13
        CBS     Criminal Minds -R           1.8     5           7.28
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU -R         1.2     3           4.61
        CW      Supernatural -R             0.4     1           1.35
        
9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory -R              1.3     4           4.98
        
10:00PM CBS     CSI -R                      1.7     5           7.84
        NBC     Chicago Fire -R             1.1     3           3.84
        ABC     Nashville -R                0.7     2           2.77

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

*NOTE: Usage last night in A18-49 was down -9% from 8-10pm and -7% from 8-11pm versus last Wednesday.*

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.6 adults 18-49 rating down two tenths from last weeks 3.8

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating down a tenth from last weeks 2.6.

On ABC, The Neighbors garnered a 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Whitney garnered a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Damn, Idol premiered this year to a 6.0 & almost 18 million viewers. That was just under 2 months ago.

I know, I know, it still does better than almost everything else blah blah blah. But still losing 2.4 demo points and 5 million viewers in 8 weeks is not something to be overlooked.


----------



## Steveknj

cwoody222 said:


> Just read that Smash is going to be burned off (all 17 episodes) on Saturdays starting in April


I kind of enjoyed it last year, even though I didn't think it was my kind of show. This year, it's kind of a serious version of Glee, without the fun stuff. I watched the first 3--4 episodes of the season and quit. Wife still kind of likes it so SP has not been deleted, but she can just watch without me.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> Damn, Idol premiered this year to a 6.0 & almost 18 million viewers. That was just under 2 months ago.
> 
> I know, I know, it still does better than almost everything else blah blah blah. But still losing 2.4 demo points and 5 million viewers in 8 weeks is not something to be overlooked.


I think we've finally hit Idol burn out. I have never watched but I do get the charm of the judges during the earlier seasons. I don't think people are compelled with it like they used to, and there's, what, 5 or 6 similar shows now? I wonder how the ratings would have been had ABC shown first run of their comedies? Only The Neighbors, arguably the weakest of their comedies was new.

That said, with all the hype about a "Survivor you won't want to miss" they still were down from last week and did not beat Idol.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I think we've finally hit Idol burn out. I have never watched but I do get the charm of the judges during the earlier seasons. I don't think people are compelled with it like they used to...<snip>


This. I used to watch Idol, but after 5 (6, 7?) seasons, it's pretty much the same thing over and over. Same with Survivor. I think I made it 22 seasons before I finally said enough.

There comes a point, unless they find a way to really keep a show fresh, that burn-out truly sets in. My wife & I were talking about this the other night. We love Criminal Minds. Never miss it. But after 5 (6, 7?) seasons, we can almost write the stories ourselves. We enjoy the characters, but they have to find a way to keep it fresh. Sitcoms are slightly exempt from this rule, as long as they stay funny. OK, and fresh.


----------



## JYoung

WhiskeyTango said:


> Damn, Idol premiered this year to a 6.0 & almost 18 million viewers. That was just under 2 months ago.
> 
> I know, I know, it still does better than almost everything else blah blah blah. But still losing 2.4 demo points and 5 million viewers in 8 weeks is not something to be overlooked.


Idol is still (relatively) cheap to make so it's still making a lot of money for Fox and they're going to milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> Damn, Idol premiered this year to a 6.0 & almost 18 million viewers. That was just under 2 months ago.
> 
> I know, I know, it still does better than almost everything else blah blah blah. But still losing 2.4 demo points and 5 million viewers in 8 weeks is not something to be overlooked.


You can't really compare the ratings this week to the ratings for the season premiere. Idol has always had higher ratings for the audition episodes compared to random weeks during the middle of the competition. To determine whether the show is falling, you have to compare its ratings with the similar week from the previous year. 


astrohip said:


> This. I used to watch Idol, but after 5 (6, 7?) seasons, it's pretty much the same thing over and over. Same with Survivor. I think I made it 22 seasons before I finally said enough.


This is season 12 of American Idol.


----------



## Azlen

JYoung said:


> Idol is still (relatively) cheap to make so it's still making a lot of money for Fox and they're going to milk it for all it's worth.


How much are the judges making this year? I would think that it would still be on the more expensive side of things as far as reality shows go.


----------



## cwoody222

NBC paid up-front for all 17 episodes. That's probably the only reason it's being shown. They're already paid for.


----------



## MikeCC

cwoody222 said:


> NBC paid up-front for all 17 episodes. That's probably the only reason it's being shown. They're already paid for.


The way Smash was promoted and hyped over and over and over, and the way Smash is still on the network despite ratings that are starting to look bad even compared to shows on the CW, I almost think this is a vanity project for a few NBC execs: maybe a few are just too enamoured of Broadway shows they forget business basics.

Candidly, why is this still on the air? It can't be cheap. Ad rates have to be next to nothing given the godawful viewership. NBC may have already paid for the eps, but that's a sunk cost.

Continuing to air the show, when they could substitute a reality piece of crap that would bring in better revenue, makes little business sense.

That's why I think some honcho at NBC is too in love with Broadway.


----------



## cwoody222

This article calls it a "passion project":

http://mobile.broadcastingcable.com/article/492328-NBC_Moves_Smash_to_Saturdays.php

It probably gets a decent demo too.


----------



## aindik

MikeCC said:


> The way Smash was promoted and hyped over and over and over, and the way Smash is still on the network despite ratings that are starting to look bad even compared to shows on the CW, I almost think this is a vanity project for a few NBC execs: maybe a few are just too enamoured of Broadway shows they forget business basics.
> 
> Candidly, why is this still on the air? It can't be cheap. Ad rates have to be next to nothing given the godawful viewership. NBC may have already paid for the eps, but that's a sunk cost.
> 
> Continuing to air the show, when they could substitute a reality piece of crap that would bring in better revenue, makes little business sense.
> 
> That's why I think some honcho at NBC is too in love with Broadway.


What do you mean by "it can't be cheap"? It's already paid for. Running them doesn't cost them anything out of pocket compared to not running them.


----------



## MikeCC

aindik said:


> What do you mean by "it can't be cheap"? It's already paid for. Running them doesn't cost them anything except whatever extra ad revenue they could get airing something else instead.


Yes, I pointed out that the cost of production is alreaady a sunk cost, that is, incurred whether or not the eps air.

My point was that the _opportunity _cost has to be significant. Your phrasing sounds as if you may not think the missed ad revenue may not be too big a deal. I just wonder if NBC has to do any make goods to sponsors because of the paltry _Smash _viewership, in addition to the network's foregoing getter ad sales with another program.


----------



## JYoung

Azlen said:


> How much are the judges making this year? I would think that it would still be on the more expensive side of things as far as reality shows go.


That may be (I honestly don't know how much the judges are making) but I'm sure that Idol is much cheaper than a scripted show, even if the judges are making "Friends" wages.



MikeCC said:


> Yes, I pointed out that the cost of production is alreaady a sunk cost, that is, incurred whether or not the eps air.
> 
> My point was that the _opportunity _cost has to be significant. Your phrasing sounds as if you may not think the missed ad revenue may not be too big a deal. I just wonder if NBC has to do any make goods to sponsors because of the paltry _Smash _viewership, in addition to the network's foregoing getter ad sales with another program.


They're already moving the show to Saturday night (which is a ratings graveyard) and replacing it on Tuesdays with a reality dating show so I don't see your point here.


----------



## aindik

MikeCC said:


> Yes, I pointed out that the cost of production is alreaady a sunk cost, that is, incurred whether or not the eps air.
> 
> My point was that the _opportunity _cost has to be significant. Your phrasing sounds as if you may not think the missed ad revenue may not be too big a deal. I just wonder if NBC has to do any make goods to sponsors because of the paltry _Smash _viewership, in addition to the network's foregoing getter ad sales with another program.


On Saturday night I don't think it is.

One wonders if they'd make more money not airing the episodes and instead selling them for first run on DVD, BluRay, iTunes, etc.


----------



## Azlen

JYoung said:


> That may be (I honestly don't know how much the judges are making) but I'm sure that Idol is much cheaper than a scripted show, even if the judges are making "Friends" wages.


This article is slightly dated but it estimates the cost per show at $2 million which would put it on the high side of things and much more expensive than most scripted shows. That wasn't such a big deal when they had the ratings they were getting.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/id...fer-lopez-steven-tyler-salary-cutbacks-349266

"Idol this season commanded between $468,100 and $502,900 for a 30-second commercial spot, according to Ad Age, second only to Sunday Night Football among TV broadcasts. But the ratings drop likely will impact those rates -- and with it, the money Fox and Fremantle spend to produce the show, which is believed to be in the $2 million-per-episode range"


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> This article is slightly dated but it estimates the cost per show at $2 million which would put it on the high side of things and much more expensive than most scripted shows. That wasn't such a big deal when they had the ratings they were getting.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/id...fer-lopez-steven-tyler-salary-cutbacks-349266
> 
> "Idol this season commanded between $468,100 and $502,900 for a 30-second commercial spot, according to Ad Age, second only to Sunday Night Football among TV broadcasts. But the ratings drop likely will impact those rates -- and with it, the money Fox and Fremantle spend to produce the show, which is believed to be in the $2 million-per-episode range"


That's $4 million for 3 hours a week of TV. IOW the math is slightly different in that you're dealing with 2 hour episodes half the time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DevdogAZ said:


> You can't really compare the ratings this week to the ratings for the season premiere. Idol has always had higher ratings for the audition episodes compared to random weeks during the middle of the competition. To determine whether the show is falling, you have to compare its ratings with the similar week from the previous year.
> 
> This is season 12 of American Idol.


Ok.

March 15, 2012 - 5.3 rating, 17.8 million viewers.

March 13, 2013 - 3.6 rating, 13.0 million viewers.

My initial point was just that the ratings have been falling every week since it started this season, and falling hard.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

aindik said:


> That's $4 million for 3 hours a week of TV. IOW the math is slightly different in that you're dealing with 2 hour episodes half the time.


With those ad rates - and let's just say $500,000 for 30 second spots to make the math easier - that's still about $54M a week in ad revenue (using the traditional network average of 18 minutes of commercials for every hour of airtime). That's incredibly lucrative when the show only costs $4M per week to produce.


----------



## aindik

DreadPirateRob said:


> With those ad rates - and let's just say $500,000 for 30 second spots to make the math easier - that's still about $54M a week in ad revenue (using the traditional network average of 18 minutes of commercials for every hour of airtime). That's incredibly lucrative when the show only costs $4M per week to produce.


Yep. A week of Idol gives you 54 minutes of inventory. A week of some $4 million per episode sitcom only gives you 9 minutes (plus additional 9 minutes at lower rate for each time you rerun it, which you don't get with Idol because it's never rerun). You can't compare the budgets of the two based on "per episode" cost.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

A profit of $50M _per week _can certainly pay for a lot of celebrity judges/hosts/guests and still leave Fox floating in money.


----------



## Azlen

At it's peak, AI was the most profitable show on television. With the ratings drop off, they aren't going to be able to command the same ad rates they have in the past. It's still profitable, but it is far from the money making juggernaut that it was in previous seasons.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> At it's peak, AI was the most profitable show on television. With the ratings drop off, they aren't going to be able to command the same ad rates they have in the past. It's still profitable, but it is far from the money making juggernaut that it was in previous seasons.


At $1.33 million per hour cost and $18 million per hour in revenue, it has a long way to fall before they stop making it.

Though we should consider that Fox doesn't get all 18 minutes. The affiliates get some of that. Though Fox owns some of the biggest affiliates.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> At $1.33 million per hour cost and $18 million per hour in revenue, it has a long way to fall before they stop making it.
> 
> Though we should consider that Fox doesn't get all 18 minutes. The affiliates get some of that. Though Fox owns some of the biggest affiliates.


I was going to point out that of the 18 minutes of ad time, some is for network promotion, some is for local affiliates, so they're probably only able to sell about 14 minutes per hour, or 28 spots per hour. Assuming $400k per spot (that article is old), that's a gross of about $11 million per hour. It would be very interesting to know how the money is distributed between the studio and the network in a situation like this.

I can pretty much guarantee that Fremantle isn't licensing the show for $2 million per episode and letting FOX keep all that profit. I wouldn't be surprised if Fremantle gets $5 mil or more per episode. It's how Simon Cowell got so rich so fast.


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> At $1.33 million per hour cost and $18 million per hour in revenue, it has a long way to fall before they stop making it.
> 
> Though we should consider that Fox doesn't get all 18 minutes. The affiliates get some of that. Though Fox owns some of the biggest affiliates.


In any case, it's still not "cheap" to produce, very profitable, but not cheap as far as reality shows go. Something like Hell's Kitchen is probably much much cheaper to produce.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> In any case, it's still not "cheap" to produce, very profitable, but not cheap as far as reality shows go. Something like Hell's Kitchen is probably much much cheaper to produce.


Doesn't matter how cheap a show is to produce. What's more important are the ratings, which determine ad rates. Since AI is still getting better ratings than almost everything else on TV, it's OK that it's not nearly as cheap to produce as lesser reality shows. I'm sure FOX would much prefer AI at $6 million per episode and 3-4 ratings, vs. Hell's Kitchen at $2 million per episode and 1.5-2 ratings.


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Doesn't matter how cheap a show is to produce. What's more important are the ratings, which determine ad rates. Since AI is still getting better ratings than almost everything else on TV, it's OK that it's not nearly as cheap to produce as lesser reality shows. I'm sure FOX would much prefer AI at $6 million per episode and 3-4 ratings, vs. Hell's Kitchen at $2 million per episode and 1.5-2 ratings.


That is fully realized. The initial comment was that it was a cheap show to produce and I didn't think that was the case based on what they were paying the judges and it turns out that Seacrest is making a pretty good salary as well.


----------



## mattack

Azlen said:


> In any case, it's still not "cheap" to produce, very profitable, but not cheap as far as reality shows go. Something like Hell's Kitchen is probably much much cheaper to produce.


I don't disagree with you, but I thought it was amusing (and mentally got me "out of the show" temporarily) that Hell's Kitchen flew everyone to L.A. just to fool them with "Nope, that's not your real destination", then flew them to Vegas.. (SouthWest is apparently a sponsor or product placement or something.. but how can they legally have a regular airline flight "leaving in 10 minutes" from them at the door? Or was it really chartered, but using a 'regular' airplane?)


----------



## JYoung

Azlen said:


> That is fully realized. The initial comment was that it was a cheap show to produce and I didn't think that was the case based on what they were paying the judges and it turns out that Seacrest is making a pretty good salary as well.


From the LA Times in 2011:



> Produced by CBS and Jerry Bruckheimer Productions, "CSI: Miami" has a crew of 170 and an estimated budget of at least $3.5 million per episode.


That's twice the estimated cost per hour tossed around here for AI.
It may be more expensive than a lot of other reality shows but it's still significantly cheaper than scripted shows.



mattack said:


> I don't disagree with you, but I thought it was amusing (and mentally got me "out of the show" temporarily) that Hell's Kitchen flew everyone to L.A. just to fool them with "Nope, that's not your real destination", then flew them to Vegas.. (SouthWest is apparently a sponsor or product placement or something.. but how can they legally have a regular airline flight "leaving in 10 minutes" from them at the door? Or was it really chartered, but using a 'regular' airplane?)


If they flew into LAX, Southwest has flights going to Vegas about every hour during the day.


----------



## Azlen

JYoung said:


> From the LA Times in 2011:
> 
> That's twice the estimated cost per hour tossed around here for AI.
> It may be more expensive than a lot of other reality shows but it's still significantly cheaper than scripted shows.


Four million an episode for AI is probably puts it on par or more expensive than many scripted programs and definitely one of the most expensive reality shows. I'm sure it was much cheaper early on but I don't think it can really be considered "cheap" programming any longer.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

JYoung said:


> From the LA Times in 2011:
> 
> That's twice the estimated cost per hour tossed around here for AI.
> It may be more expensive than a lot of other reality shows but it's still significantly cheaper than scripted shows.


Heck, Rob Thomas (creator of Veronica Mars) said their budget was $1.8M/episode. And that was on the UPN/CW back in the mid-200s.


----------



## JYoung

Azlen said:


> Four million an episode for AI is probably puts it on par or more expensive than many scripted programs and definitely one of the most expensive reality shows. I'm sure it was much cheaper early on but I don't think it can really be considered "cheap" programming any longer.




Where are you getting $4 million per episode for AI?
The Hollywood Reporter article you linked to said $2 million per episode.


----------



## aindik

JYoung said:


> Where are you getting $4 million per episode for AI?
> The Hollywood Reporter article you linked to said $2 million per episode.


He got it from my post. I said it's $4 million per _week_. They air 2 episodes a week, for three total hours a week.


----------



## JYoung

Not an apples to apples comparison then.


----------



## aindik

JYoung said:


> Not an apples to apples comparison then.


Agreed. Just noting where the number 4 came from.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, March 14, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49Rtng/Shr    Viewers
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory         4.5  15          15.71
        FOX     American Idol               3.0  10          11.63
        ABC     Shark Tank -R               1.3  4           4.60
        CW      The Vampire Diaries         1.1  4           2.49
        NBC     Community                   1.0  4           2.61
        
8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men          3.3  10          12.40
        NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.6  5           3.01
        
9:00PM  CBS     Person Of Interest          2.9  8           14.57
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy              2.6  7           8.05
        FOX     Glee                        2.0  6           5.46
        NBC     The Office                  1.9  5           3.55
        CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.5  1           1.54
        
9:30PM  NBC     1600 Penn                   1.0  3           2.29
                    
10:00PM CBS     Elementary                  2.4  7           11.49
        ABC     Scandal -R                  1.2  4           4.28
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU -R         0.9  3           3.72

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: CBS programming was pre-empted/delayed in approximately 3% of the country due to ACC and SEC conference basketball tournaments. Ratings for CBS are tentative and likely to change

CBS won the night in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

Adult 18-49 usage last night was down -9% from 8-9pm and -6% from 8-10pm versus last Thursday

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a season-low tying 4.5 adults 18-49 rating down a full ratings point from the 5.5 for its last original. Two and a Half Men scored a 3.3, down six tenths from its last original's 3.9 adults 18-49. Person Of Interest garnered a 2.9, up a tenth from last week's 2.8 among adults 18-49. Elementary was even with its last original, which earned a 2.4 on February 22

On FOX, American Idol scored a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, down six tenths from last weeks 3.6. This is an all-time low for a regularly scheduled edition Glee earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating down four tenths from last week's 2.4

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy was the only new program and earned a series low 2.6, down half a ratings point after its last original's 3.1.

On NBC, Community garnered a series-low 1.0, down half a ratings point from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.. The Office earned a 1.9, down a tenth after its last original's 2.0. Parks and Recreation earned a 1.6, up two tenths from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating 1600 Penn earned a 1.0, up a tenth after last week's 0.9 among adults 18-49.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.1, down two tenths after its last original's 1.3. Beauty And The Beast was even with its last original's 0.5.


----------



## astrohip

Not a great night for TV. Several lows...



astrohip said:


> Adult 18-49 usage last night was down -9% from 8-9pm and -6% from 8-10pm versus last Thursday
> 
> On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a *season-low *
> 
> On FOX, American Idol scored a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, down six tenths from last weeks 3.6. *This is an all-time low for a regularly scheduled edition *
> 
> On ABC, Grey's Anatomy was the only new program and earned a *series low*
> 
> On NBC, Community garnered a *series-low *


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Network television just got kicked in the nuts last night.


----------



## zalusky

Maybe its because in March and April nobody knows when things are on.
I just let the DVR find it now. How many of you know when they air "This Old House"? Around here its show one or two then wait 3 or 4 weeks.

As a result they better start measuring Live+7 and publish that.

At least with Cable they shoot their load and that's that.


----------



## Azlen

JYoung said:


> Where are you getting $4 million per episode for AI?
> The Hollywood Reporter article you linked to said $2 million per episode.


Oops yeah I mixed that up. Just trying to say that AI is no longer one of those "cheap" reality shows. It has much higher than normal production costs for a reality show and is on par with many scripted programs.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> Oops yeah I mixed that up. Just trying to say that AI is no longer one of those "cheap" reality shows. It has much higher than normal production costs for a reality show and is on par with many scripted programs.


I think per hour is a better comparison than per episode. American Idol costs $1.33 million per hour.


----------



## JYoung

Azlen said:


> Oops yeah I mixed that up. Just trying to say that AI is no longer one of those "cheap" reality shows. It has much higher than normal production costs for a reality show and is on par with many scripted programs.


Mad Men was estimated at being at $2.5 million per episode  last year.

Supernatural is estimated at $2 to 2.2 million per episode and those two shows are on lesser networks.
Those figures would go up if they were first run on Fox.

Fringe (which ran on Fox) was estimated at $4 million an episode.

Even Two and Half Men probably pays close to $2 million per episode just for the actors' salaries.



aindik said:


> I think per hour is a better comparison than per episode. American Idol costs $1.33 million per hour.


I agree because Fox needs around 13 hours of product a week to fill.
(I say around 13 because of Football.)

A freshman 30 minute comedy like The Mindy Project may come in cheaper _per episode_ than AI, but it's also delivering less time-wise as well.

Yes, AI has gotten expensive for a reality show, but I agree with aindik that it's much cheaper that scripted shows when compared on a per hour basis.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

The amazing thing is thinking about how expensive some network shows have been in the past, when the audience/ratings were much higher. For instance, the principal _Friends _actors each earned $1M per episode in the last 2 seasons of the show. That's $6M per ep in lead salary alone, not to mention guest stars, etc., for only a half hour worth of television 22 times a season.

Of course, by that time the show was well into syndication (it would have hit the 100-episode mark in the 5th season), so the producers were really raking it in at that point.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

zalusky said:


> Maybe its because in March and April nobody knows when things are on.
> I just let the DVR find it now. How many of you know when they air "This Old House"? Around here its show one or two then wait 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> As a result they better start measuring Live+7 and publish that.


They already do, it's just that the advertisers don't really care. It doesn't do them much good if you watch a car commercial for a July 4th sale on July 10th.


----------



## Azlen

JYoung said:


> Mad Men was estimated at being at $2.5 million per episode  last year.
> 
> Supernatural is estimated at $2 to 2.2 million per episode and those two shows are on lesser networks.
> Those figures would go up if they were first run on Fox.
> 
> Fringe (which ran on Fox) was estimated at $4 million an episode.
> 
> Even Two and Half Men probably pays close to $2 million per episode just for the actors' salaries.
> 
> I agree because Fox needs around 13 hours of product a week to fill.
> (I say around 13 because of Football.)
> 
> A freshman 30 minute comedy like The Mindy Project may come in cheaper _per episode_ than AI, but it's also delivering less time-wise as well.
> 
> Yes, AI has gotten expensive for a reality show, but I agree with aindik that it's much cheaper that scripted shows when compared on a per hour basis.


I wonder what Kitchen Nightmares, the Sing Off, the Bachelor etc. cost. Those are the shows that I am comparing AI to. Those are the cheap reality shows. All I am saying is that AI isn't a cheap reality show anymore. It's still expensive to produce and that has nothing to do with the money that it's making.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> Network television just got kicked in the nuts last night.


This happens every spring for the first couple weeks after daylight savings starts. 


aindik said:


> I think per hour is a better comparison than per episode. American Idol costs $1.33 million per hour.


I think you guys are talking about two different things and mixing them up. Production costs is one figure, and supposedly that's $2 million per episode. Then there's the licensing cost, which is what the network pays to the producers/studio for the right to air the show. We don't know what that is, but I guarantee it's much higher than $2 million per episode.

Then there's the other issue that American Idol has significantly more episodes per season than any other network show. Cable shows typically have 10-16 episodes per season. Network shows usually have 13-22 episodes per season. Idol has over 30 episodes per season, so it's much easier for them to amortize the high salaries when they have that many episodes.


----------



## mattack

JYoung said:


> If they flew into LAX, Southwest has flights going to Vegas about every hour during the day.


But they were driving around on the street.. I just meant that I thought they'd have to go through security again.. Wouldn't that take way more than 10 mins?


----------



## zalusky

WhiskeyTango said:


> They already do, it's just that the advertisers don't really care. It doesn't do them much good if you watch a car commercial for a July 4th sale on July 10th.


How often does that happen!

Just like "if you call in the next 10 minutes".

Shows are repeated over multiple sessions now and the cable channels have all the good scripted shows!

The advertisers and the networks better start changing their business model or they will fade away. They say Netflix is now consuming a 1/3 of internet bandwidth. The new world is not to be ignored.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 17, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers 
7:00    CBS     60 Minutes                  1.6/5           10.07
        ABC     America's Funniest HV - R   1.4/5           6.19
        NBC     Dateline (7-9PM)            1.3/4           5.54
        FOX     Bob's Burgers - R           0.7/2           1.84
                
7:30    FOX     The Cleveland Show          1.2/4           2.84
                
8:00    CBS     The Amazing Race            2.2/6           8.77
        ABC     Once Upon A Time            2.2/6           7.23
        FOX     The Simpsons                2.1/6           4.84
                
8:30    FOX     The Cleveland Show          1.8/5           3.99
                
9:00    FOX     Family Guy                  2.3/6           4.88
        ABC     Revenge                     1.8/4           6.45
        NBC     Celebrity Apprentice        1.8/5           5.46
        CBS     The Good Wife               1.5/4           9.02
                
9:30    FOX     Bob's Burgers               1.6/4           3.52
                
10:00   CBS     The Mentalist               1.6/4           9.79
        ABC     Red Widow                   1.0/3           4.38

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, 60 Minutes garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. The Amazing Race scored a 2.2 among adults 18-49, down 8 percent from last week's 2.4 rating. The Good Wife earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. The Mentalist notched a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 among adults 18-49.

On FOX, The Cleveland Show earned a 1.2 down 25 percent from its last Sunday at 7:30PM original's 1.6 on March 3. The Simpsons scored a 2.1 down 5 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Cleveland Show garnered a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Family Guy earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating down 15 percent from last weeks 2.7. Bobs Burgers scored a 1.6 down 11 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time tied its series low with a 2.2 down 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a little optimistic. Revenge earned a 1.8 down 10 percent from last weeks 2.0. Red Widow earned a 1.0 down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating even with its last Sunday episode on March 3. Celebrity Apprentice garnered 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## JYoung

mattack said:


> But they were driving around on the street.. I just meant that I thought they'd have to go through security again.. Wouldn't that take way more than 10 mins?


Oh, yeah, well I didn't actually see the show so I can only guess but perhaps there was some creative editing and it wasn't the participants actually "driving around in the streets".

Or the producers made an arrangement with security to hustle them through.


----------



## Church AV Guy

What happened to Friday March 15?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, March 15, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49      Viewers 
8:00    ABC     Last Man Standing           1.4/5       6.43
        CBS     Undercover Boss - R         1.2/5       5.86
        FOX     Kitchen Nightmares          1.1/4       3.03
        NBC     Fashion Star                0.7/3       2.75
        CW      Nikita                      0.4/2       1.21
                
8:30    ABC     Malibu Country              1.1/4       5.60
                
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank - R (9-10:01PM)  1.5/5       5.60
        NBC     Grimm (9-10:01PM)           1.4/5       4.91
        CBS     Hawaii Five=-0 - R          0.9/3       5.55
        FOX     Touch                       0.6/2       2.22
        CW      Cult                        0.2/1       0.72
                
10:00   CBS     Blue Bloods                 1.4/5       10.41
        ABC     20/20 (10:01-11PM)          1.4/4       5.46
        NBC     Rock Center                 0.6/2       2.80

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

*{prelim comments}*
ABC and CBS tied for number one in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

Please Note: On the first Friday of Daylight Saving Time, overall Adult 18-49 TV usage was down -5% on the night, with even sharper declines from 7-8pm (-8%) and from 9-10pm (-6%). Plus, while we haven't received any specific information, there were likely plenty of local pre-emptions for college basketball last night. Adjustments in the final ratings are likely to be more significant than usual.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Malibu Country garnered a 1.0, down three tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 earned a 1.4, down two tenths after last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Blue Bloods garnered a 1.7, up three tenths from last week's 1.4 among adults 18-49.

On NBC Fashion Star was even with last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm scored a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Rock Center garnered a 0.7, down two tenths from last week's 0.9 among adults 18-49.

On Fox, Kitchen Nightmares earned a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2, and Touch earned a 0.6, down a tenth from last week's 0.7 rating.

On the CW, Nikita earned a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating up two tenths from last weeks 0.3. Cult scored a 0.3, up a tenth from last week's 0.2 among adults 18-49.

*{final adjustments}*
Last Man Standing and Malibu Country were each adjusted up a tenth while Fashion Star, Nikita, Cult and Rock Center were each adjusted down a tenth and Blue Bloods was adjusted down three tenths among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 18, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                                18-49       Viewers 
8:00    ABC     DWTS (8-10PM) - Season Premiere     3.1/8       16.76
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother               2.9/9       7.35
        NBC     Biggest Loser  - Season Finale      2.6/7       7.33
        FOX     Bones                               2.0/6       7.31
        CW      The Carrie Diaries                  0.5/1       1.04
                
8:30    CBS     Rules of Engagement                 2.2/6       6.63
                
9:00    CBS     2 Broke Girls                       2.7/7       8.35
        FOX     The Following                       2.4/6       7.09
        CW      Hart Of Dixie - R                   0.2/0       0.51
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly                        2.4/6       8.23
                
10:00   ABC     Castle                              2.2/6       11.23
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0                       2.1/6       8.75
        NBC     Deception - Season Finale           1.3/3       3.52

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, the season premiere of Dancing With the Stars garnered a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating down 11 percent from a 3.5 for last springs season premiere on March 19, 2012. However, it delivered ABCs second highest Adult 18-49 rating in the 2 hour time period since April 23, 2012. Castle earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 4 percent from a 2.3 for its most recent original episode on February 25.

On FOX, Bones earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from a 2.2 its most recent new episode on March 4. The Following scored a 2.4 down 11 percent from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating down 12 percent from a 3.3 for its most recent new episode on February 25. Rules of Engagement garnered a 2.2 up 5 percent from last week's season low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls scored a series low 2.7 adults 18-49 rating down 18 percent from a 3.3 on February 25. Mike & Molly notched a season low 2.4 down 11 percent from. A 2.7 on February 25. Hawaii Five-0 earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating up 5 percent from a 2.0 on February 18.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser season finale notched a 2.6 up 30 percent from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating and up 18 percent from a 2.2 for last springs finale on May 1, 2012. The Deception season  and likely series  finale earned a 1.2 up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Carrie Diaries scored a 0.5 up 25 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

The power of DWTS (combined with the generally lethargic ratings that the time change seems to have caused)...


astrohip said:


> 2 Broke Girls scored a series low
> Mike & Molly notched a season low


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday March 19, 2013*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers 
8:00    CBS     NCIS                        3.1/10          19.09
        ABC     Splash                      2.6/8           8.80
        FOX     Hell's Kitchen              2.0/6           4.85
        NBC     Betty White's OTR           1.0/3           3.71
        CW      iHeart Radio Album          0.4/1           1.08
                
8:30    NBC     Betty White's OTR           1.1/3           3.70
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles           2.8/8           16.59
        FOX     New Girl                    2.2/6           4.20
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars      2.1/6           9.58
        NBC     Go On                       1.0/3           2.86
        CW      Beauty And The Beast - R    0.2/0           0.53
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project           1.7/4           3.16
        NBC     The New Normal              0.7/2           2.10
                
10:00   CBS     Golden Boy                  1.7/5           9.26
        ABC     Body Of Proof               1.5/4           8.25
        NBC     Smash                       0.8/2           2.65

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from a 3.4 for its most recent new episode on March 5. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a 2.8 among adults 18-49 even with its performance on March 5. Golden Boy earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating up 13 percent from last weeks 1.5.

On ABC, the series premiere of Splash garnered a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating up 13 percent from a 2.3 for the seeries premiere of Celebrity Wife Swap on January 3, 2012. Your predictions were way too pessimistic. It was ABCs biggest unscripted debut in more than two years and the networks best performance in the time period since October 18, 2011. Dancing with the Stars: Exclusive First Look earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 5 percent from a 2.0 for last springs DWTS: the Story So Far on March 27, 2012. Body Of Proof scored a season high 1.5 adults 18-49 rating up 25 percent from last weeks 1.2.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen scored a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating down 5 percent from a 2.1 for last weeks premiere. New Girl scored a 2.2 among adults 18-49 down 4 percent from a 2.3 for its last original episode on February 26. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating even with its last original episode on February 26.

On NBC, Betty Whites Off Their Rockers notched a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating down 23 percent from a 1.3 for its last original 8PM episode on February 26. A second episode at 8:30 garnered a 1.1 up 22 percent from last weeks 0.9. Go On earned a series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from two weeks ago. The New Normal scored a series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating down 22 percent from March 5. Smash matched its series low with a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating down 11 percent from last weeks 0.9.

On the CW, the special The iHeartRadio Album Release Party With Justin Timberlake scored a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating versus Hart Of Dixies 0.6 in the time period on February 26.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It will be interesting to see what happens to Go On for the rest of the season when it has The Voice as a lead in again like it did in the fall.


----------



## cwoody222

DevdogAZ said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens to Go On for the rest of the season when it has The Voice as a lead in again like it did in the fall.


"Go On" will only air after "The Voice" next week. Then it's shuffled off to Thursdays for it's final two episodes on 2 subsequent weeks.

"The New Normal" will air it's final two episodes back-to-back after "The Voice" on Tuesday, April 2nd.

With "Smash" moving to Saturdays starting April 6th, that leaves Tuesday wide open except for "The Voice" on NBC. I don't know what else they're airing there... except for the assumed extended-length episodes of "Voice".

EDIT: "Ready for Love" is airing Tuesdays also, I forgot.


----------



## Azlen

cwoody222 said:


> "Go On" will only air after "The Voice" next week. Then it's shuffled off to Thursdays for it's final two episodes on 2 subsequent weeks.
> 
> "The New Normal" will air it's final two episodes back-to-back after "The Voice" on Tuesday, April 2nd.
> 
> With "Smash" moving to Saturdays starting April 6th, that leaves Tuesday wide open except for "The Voice" on NBC. I don't know what else they're airing there... except for the assumed extended-length episodes of "Voice".
> 
> EDIT: "Ready for Love" is airing Tuesdays also, I forgot.


I think that NBC would like to air the Voice 5 nights a week if they could. I say that somewhat facetiously but there's probably more truth in that than not.


----------



## aindik

NCAA games on TruTV last night got about a million viewers.


----------



## astrohip

cwoody222 said:


> "Go On" will only air after "The Voice" next week. Then it's shuffled off to Thursdays for it's final two episodes on 2 subsequent weeks.
> 
> "The New Normal" will air it's final two episodes back-to-back after "The Voice" on Tuesday, April 2nd.
> 
> With "Smash" moving to Saturdays starting April 6th, that leaves Tuesday wide open except for "The Voice" on NBC. I don't know what else they're airing there... except for the assumed extended-length episodes of "Voice".
> 
> EDIT: "Ready for Love" is airing Tuesdays also, I forgot.


Reading this makes me realize how absolutely screwed up NBC is. I know they don't have many options, but it sure seems like they're blowing the few they have.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Reading this makes me realize how absolutely screwed up NBC is. I know they don't have many options, but it sure seems like they're blowing the few they have.


Exactly. While you could genuinely take issue with them holding Revolution and The Voice for so long that their season is basically ruined, you could also take issue with them not saving enough episodes of some of their decently-rated shows (Go On and The New Normal) in order to let them take advantage of the return of The Voice.


----------



## mattack

Azlen said:


> I think that NBC would like to air the Voice 5 nights a week if they could. I say that somewhat facetiously but there's probably more truth in that than not.


One of the guys involved with "It's Like You Know" was on a recent Adam Carolla Show episode and claimed that ABC's wanting to air more WWTBAM is why the show was cancelled or not renewed (sorry I don't remember EXACTLY what he said). I thought it got bad ratings, but I liked it.. (and the other actor playing an exaggerated version of himself on B in Apt 23 always reminds me of Jennifer Grey playing an exaggerated version of herself on "It's Like You Know").


----------



## DevdogAZ

Interesting stuff here about how Nielsen is in the process of updating its ratings tracking systems to include online engagement, i.e. Twitter and Facebook mentions, Viggle and GetGlue check ins, etc.

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/03/nielsen-family-is-dead/


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, March 20, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)  3.5/10      12.67
        CBS     Survivor                2.5/8       9.59
        ABC     The Middle -R           1.2/4       4.83
        NBC     Whitney                 1.1/4       3.18
        CW      Arrow                   0.9/2       2.89
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors           1.4/4       4.67
        NBC     Whitney - R             0.9/3       2.56
                
9:00    CBS     Criminal Minds          3.0/8       11.46
        ABC     Modern Family - R       1.7/5       5.38
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU        1.5/4       5.45
        CW      Supernatural            0.9/2       2.14
                
9:30    ABC     Suburgatory             1.5/4       4.21
                
10:00   CBS     CSI                     2.3/6       10.37
        NBC     Chicago Fire            1.7/5       6.33
        ABC     Nashville - R           0.7/2       2.52

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating down 8 percent from last weeks 3.8

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating down 7 percent from last weeks 2.7. Criminal Minds earned a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating up 15 percent from a 2.6 for its most recent new episode on February 27. CSI garnered a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating up 21 percent from a 1.9 on February 27.

On ABC, The Neighbors matched last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory earned a series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 12 percent from a 1.7 on March 7.

On NBC, Whitney garnered a 1.1 down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU scored a1.5 among adults 18-49 down 6 percent from a 1.6 for its most recent new episode on February 27. Chicago Fire scored a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down 15 percent from a 2.0 on February 27.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating down 10 percent from a 1.0 on February 27. Your predictions were too optimistic. Supernatural garnered a0.9 adults 18-49 even with its performance on February 27.


----------



## cherry ghost

I don't know where to put this and it's not worth it's own thread

ABC Announces Season Finale Dates

-"The Neighbors": Wednesday, March 27, 8:30 p.m. ET
-"Suburgatory": Wednesday, April 17, 8 p.m. ET (one hour)
-"Wife Swap": Thursday, May 2, 8 p.m. ET
-"Red Widow": Sunday, May 5, 10:01 p.m. ET
-"Splash": Tuesday, May 7, 8 p.m. ET
-"Once Upon a Time": Sunday, May 12, 8 p.m. ET
-"Revenge": Sunday, May 12, 9 p.m. ET (two hours)
-"Castle": Monday, May 13, 10 p.m. ET
-"Grey's Anatomy": Thursday, May 16, 9 p.m. ET
-"Scandal": Thursday, May 16, 10:02 p.m. ET
-"Shark Tank": Friday, May 17, 9 p.m. ET
-"America's Funniest Home Videos": Sunday, May 19, 7 p.m. ET
-"Dancing With the Stars" (Performance Show): Monday, May 20, 8 p.m. ET
-"Dancing With the Stars" (Results Show): Tuesday, May 21, 8 p.m. ET
-"The Middle": Wednesday, May 22, 8 p.m. ET
-"Modern Family": Wednesday, May 22, 9 p.m. ET
-"Nashville": Wednesday, May 22, 10 p.m. ET
-"Body of Proof": Tuesday, May 28, 10:01 p.m. ET

NBC Unveils Season Finale Dates

-"Whitney" - Wednesday, March 27, 8 p.m. ET (one hour)
-"1600 Penn" - Thursday, March 28, 9:30 p.m. ET
-"The New Normal" - Tuesday, April 2, 9 p.m. ET (one hour)
-"Go On" - Thursday, April 11, 9:30 p.m. ET
-"Parks and Recreation" - Thursday, May 2, 9:30 p.m. ET
-"Community" - Thursday, May 9, 8 p.m. ET
-"Fashion Star" - Friday, May 10, 8 p.m. ET
-"Chicago Fire" - Wednesday, May 15, 10 p.m. ET
-"The Office" - Thursday, May 16, 9 p.m. (series finale, one hour)
-"Grimm" - Friday, May 17, 9 p.m. ET
-"Celebrity Apprentice" - Sunday, May 19, 9 p.m. ET
-"Law & Order: SVU" - Wednesday, May 22, 9 p.m. ET (two hours)
-"Revolution" - Monday, May 27, 10 p.m. ET
-"The Voice" - Tuesday, June 18, 9 p.m. ET (two hours)
-"Hannibal" - Thursday, June 27, 10 p.m. ET


----------



## Worf

You could put it in the 2012/2013 Season Premier thread - seems like a highly appropriate thread...


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, March 21, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49   Viewers
8:00    FOX     American Idol               2.8/9   11.65
        ABC     Wife Swap - Season Premiere 1.7/5   5.00
        CBS     2013 NCAA                   1.6/5   4.70
        CW      The Vampire Diaries         1.2/4   2.55
        NBC     Community                   1.1/4   3.02
                
8:30    NBC     1600 Penn                   0.9/3   2.54
                
9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy              2.9/8   9.11
        FOX     Glee                        2.0/6   5.89
        NBC     The Office - R              0.9/2   2.31
        CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.7/2   1.77
                
9:30    NBC     1600 Penn                   0.8/2   2.29
                
10:00   ABC     Scandal                     2.7/8   8.57
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU - R        1.1/3   4.22

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball tournament) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

FOX and ABC tied for number 1 in adults 18-49 awhile FOX won with Total Viewers.

On FOX, American Idol scored a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last weeks 3.1. Glee earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating even with last week.

On ABC, the season premiere of Wife Swap garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 29 percent from a 2.4 for the season premiere of Celebrity Wife Swap on Tuesday February 26, but up 42 percent from a 1.2 for its previous season premiere way back on Friday, April 2, 1010. Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating up 12 percent from last weeks series low 2.6. Scandal returned with a 2.7 adults 18-49 even with its most recent new episode on February 22. Your predictions were too pessimistic.

On CBS, the NCAA Tournament earned a preliminary 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 6 percent from a 1.7 preliminary rating for the first night of last years tournament but as noted are likely to be adjusted in the final ratings, and only cover the primetime portion of the telecasts. We'll have the final ratings for the CBS games, as well as most (if not all) of the NCAA games on cable in our broadcast and cable final ratings posts due between 4-5pm Eastern today.

On NBC, Community tied its series low with a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. A special 8:30 episode of 1600 Penn earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating down 44 percent from Parks and Recreations 1.6 in the time period last week. At 9:30 1600 Penn scored a series low 0.8 adults 18-49 down 20 percent from last week's 1.0 among adults 18-49.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating up 9 percent from last weeks 1.1. Beauty And The Beast scored a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating up 40 percent from last weeks 0.5.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Overnight ratings for Thursday, March 21, 2013:*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time    Net     Show                        18-49   Viewers
> 8:00    FOX     American Idol               2.8/9   11.65
> ABC     Wife Swap - Season Premiere 1.7/5   5.00
> CBS     2013 NCAA                   1.6/5   4.70
> CW      The Vampire Diaries         1.2/4   2.55
> NBC     Community                   1.1/4   3.02
> 
> 8:30    NBC     1600 Penn                   0.9/3   2.54
> 
> 9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy              2.9/8   9.11
> FOX     Glee                        2.0/6   5.89
> NBC     The Office - R              0.9/2   2.31
> CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.7/2   1.77
> 
> 9:30    NBC     1600 Penn                   0.8/2   2.29
> 
> 10:00   ABC     Scandal                     2.7/8   8.57
> NBC     Law & Order: SVU - R        1.1/3   4.22
> 
> comments from TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball tournament) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.
> 
> FOX and ABC tied for number 1 in adults 18-49 awhile FOX won with Total Viewers.
> 
> On FOX, American Idol scored a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last weeks 3.1. Glee earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating even with last week.
> 
> On ABC, the season premiere of Wife Swap garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 29 percent from a 2.4 for the season premiere of Celebrity Wife Swap on Tuesday February 26, but up 42 percent from a 1.2 for its previous season premiere way back on Friday, April 2, 1010. Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating up 12 percent from last weeks series low 2.6. Scandal returned with a 2.7 adults 18-49 even with its most recent new episode on February 22. Your predictions were too pessimistic.
> 
> On CBS, the NCAA Tournament earned a preliminary 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 6 percent from a 1.7 preliminary rating for the first night of last years tournament but as noted are likely to be adjusted in the final ratings, and only cover the primetime portion of the telecasts. We'll have the final ratings for the CBS games, as well as most (if not all) of the NCAA games on cable in our broadcast and cable final ratings posts due between 4-5pm Eastern today.
> 
> On NBC, Community tied its series low with a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. A special 8:30 episode of 1600 Penn earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating down 44 percent from Parks and Recreations 1.6 in the time period last week. At 9:30 1600 Penn scored a series low 0.8 adults 18-49 down 20 percent from last week's 1.0 among adults 18-49.
> 
> On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating up 9 percent from last weeks 1.1. Beauty And The Beast scored a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating up 40 percent from last weeks 0.5.


Looking at this I wonder if CBS will try and have the NCAA start their game at 8:30 so they could run TBBT. TBBT has been consistently beating Idol, but CBS lost the timeslot with basketball.


----------



## aindik

Also, with a live event, CBS wasn't airing the same thing in prime time across all time zones. I wonder how that factors in.


----------



## Azlen

I thought I had read that the tournament this year was the highest rated in the last 20 years or so. Those ratings don't seem to reflect that, I wonder how much that will change in the final numbers.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> I thought I had read that the tournament this year was the highest rated in the last 20 years or so. Those ratings don't seem to reflect that, I wonder how much that will change in the final numbers.


This is only the CBS rating. The tournament was on four channels at once.

Also, weren't the games pretty much over by 9:30 PT?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> I thought I had read that the tournament this year was the highest rated in the last 20 years or so. Those ratings don't seem to reflect that, I wonder how much that will change in the final numbers.


Where did you read that? The tourney has only been going for one day so far, so how could anyone already be reporting on whether this is the highest-rated tourney in 20 years?


----------



## aindik

I read it was the highest rated first Thursday in 20 something years. Which is kind of weird to compare because it used to be on one channel and now it's on 4.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> I read it was the highest rated first Thursday in 20 something years. Which is kind of weird to compare because it used to be on one channel and now it's on 4.


Exactly. For decades people were used to just watching what CBS showed and hoping for them to switch to more exciting games when appropriate. Then a couple years ago, they started showing all the games on different networks, but most people had no idea what "truTV" was and didn't know how to find it on their cable/sat lineup. Now that TNT/TBS/truTV have been carrying the other games for a couple years, people are starting to expect that coverage and know what channels to tune into. It's basically inevitable that the ratings are going to rise.


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Where did you read that? The tourney has only been going for one day so far, so how could anyone already be reporting on whether this is the highest-rated tourney in 20 years?


I should have clarified and said first Thursday. CBS did also bias it a bit because they counted the ratings across all four channels.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...rating-for-first-thursday-in-22-years/174543/


----------



## DreadPirateRob

There was word this morning that Community was pre-empted in both Seattle and St. Louis (I think), and also incorrectly listed as a repeat on numerous cable systems. All of this learned anecdotally from Twitter (and one of the lead writers Andy Bobrow).


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 24, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49 Rating    Viewers
7:00PM  CBS     NCAA BB Overrun/60 Minutes      3.4   10        11.69
        ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos  1.3   4         6.85
        NBC     Dateline NBC (7-9PM)            1.1   3         6.10
        FOX     Bob's Burgers -R                0.9   3         2.16
                    
7:30PM  FOX     The Cleveland Show -R           0.9   3         2.30
                    
8:00PM  CBS     60 Minutes/ The Amazing Race    2.4   6         10.32
        ABC     Once Upon A Time                2.1   6         6.85
        FOX     The Simpsons -R                 1.6   4         3.72
                    
                    
8:30PM  FOX     Bob's Burgers                   1.7   4         3.75
                    
9:00PM  FOX     Family Guy                      2.6   6         5.14
        CBS     The Amazing Race/The Good Wife  2.0   5         9.37
        ABC     Revenge                         1.8   4         6.13
        NBC     Celebrity Apprentice (9-11PM)   1.5   4         5.13
                    
9:30PM  FOX     American Dad                    2.3   5         4.46
                    
10:00PM CBS     The Good Wife/The Mentalist     1.6   4         9.18
        ABC     Red Widow                       1.2   3         4.50

comments from TVbytheNumbers:


Note: CBS prime delayed by 46 min in the Eastern/Central time zones due to NCAA Tournament runover. Ratings are tentative and subject to change

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS (NCAA Tournament Overrun) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with with total viewers.

Due to overruns, CBS ratings are scrambled and essentially worthless until we get the finals tomorrow.

On FOX, Bobs Burgers was even with last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 2.6, up two tenths from last weeks 2.4. American Dad earned a 2.3, up four tenths from its last original's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time earned a series low 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were far too optimistic. Revenge was even with last week's 1.8. Red Widow earned a 1.2, up two tenths from last week's 1.0, its best ratings since its premiere.

On NBC, Dateline earned a season low 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Celebrity Apprentice garnered a season low 1.5 down three tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 25, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49 Rate/Shr  Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)              4.7     12      13.36
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother           2.7     8       6.85
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars          2.3     6       14.08
        FOX     Bones                           1.9     5       6.75
        CW      The Carrie Diaries              0.4     1       0.94
    
8:30PM  CBS     Rules of Engagement             2.1     6       6.18
                    
9:00PM  CBS     2 Broke Girls                   2.9     7       8.55
        FOX     The Following                   2.3     6       6.63
        CW      Hart Of Dixie -R                0.1     0       0.42
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly                    2.6     6       8.64
        
10:00PM NBC     Revolution                      2.7     7       7.25
        ABC     Castle                          2.1     6       10.69
        CBS     Hawaii Five-O                   2.0     5       8.16

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, but ABC had the edge with total viewers.

On NBC, the spring premiere of The Voice earned a 4.7. That's up from Last fall's premiere (which earned a 4.2 adults 18-49 rating) but down from last spring's 6.7 premiere 18-49 rating Revolution earned a 2.7, down two tenths from its last original's 2.9 way back in November. Your predictions were a little optimistic.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars garnered a 2.3, down nine tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones earned a 1.9, down two tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49. The Following scored a series low 2.3, down two tenths from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a season low 2.7, down three tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Rules of Engagement garnered a season low 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls scored a 2.9, up a tenth from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly notched a 2.6, up two tenths after last week's season low 2.4. Hawaii Five-0 earned a 2.0, down a tenth after last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Carrie Diaries was flat with last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Goober96

It looks like 48 Hours was on my local CBS affiliate, not Hawaii Five-O. Is that just in my area or is the above listing incorrect at 10pm on CBS?


----------



## lambertman

H5O definitely aired last night.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Looks like NBC's gamble with the Voice/Revolution long hiatus didn't hurt it too badly.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It will be interesting to see if Revolution maintains ratings in that same neighborhood or if people just tuned in to see how they resolved the cliffhanger from last fall and found nothing to further engage them.


----------



## aindik

To compare to the Monday Night numbers, WWE Monday Night Raw had 4.5 million viewers. That's less than most of the network shows, but closer than you might think. And only 10 times as many as Heart of Dixie. 

Unrelatedly, the demos on Dancing with the Stars are amazingly old. Either that or they have lots of kids under 18 watching.


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> Unrelatedly, the demos on Dancing with the Stars are *amazingly old*. Either that or they have lots of kids under 18 watching.


this


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday March 26, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49      Viewers
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice                       3.9     12  12.02
        CBS     NCIS                            3.1     9   18.06
        FOX     Hell's Kitchen                  1.9     6   4.57
        ABC     Splash                          1.6     5   6.66
        CW      Here Comes Peter Cottontail -R  0.4     1   1.14
        
                    
9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles               2.6     7   14.32
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars          2.3     6   13.07
        FOX     New Girl                        2.2     6   4.26
        NBC     Go On                           2.1     5   5.64
        CW      Beauty And The Beast -R         0.2     1   0.66
                    
9:30PM  FOX     The Mindy Project               1.5     4   2.81
        NBC     The New Normal                  1.4     4   3.58
    
                    
10:00PM ABC     Body Of Proof                   1.7     4   9.58
        CBS     Golden Boy                      1.4     4   8.08
        NBC     Smash                           1.0     3   3.11

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a x from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a x from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Golden Boy earned a 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice notched 3.9 adults 18-49 rating, which is down eight tenths from yesterday's 4.7 premiere rating but down only a single tenth from last fall's 4.0 Tuesday premiere rating. Go On earned a 2.1, up a point and a tenth after last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49. Your predictions were too pessimistic. The last time Go On aired behind The Voice it earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The New Normal scored a 1.4, up seven tenths from last week's 0.7. Smash earned a 1.0, up three tenths after last week's series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Splash garnered a 1.6, down a full ratings point from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49.. Dancing with the Stars earned a 2.3, up two tenths from the 2.1 adults 18-49 rating last week's DWTS special earned in the same time period. Body Of Proof scored a season high 1.7, up two tenths from last week's season high 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen scored a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl scored a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's 2.3 among adults 18-49 The Mindy Project garnered a 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

Maybe NBC should have put the same hiatus on Go On that they did with Revolution. 
It more than doubled its rating from last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, March 27, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)      3.1     9   12.03
        CBS     Survivor: Caramoan          2.4     7   9.16
        ABC     The Middle                  1.8     6   6.81
        NBC     Whitney                     1.0     3   3.11
        CW      Arrow                       0.8     3   2.61
        
8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors               1.5     5   5.51
        NBC     Whitney                     1.1     3   3.09
        
9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family               3.2     9   8.97
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU            1.7     5   6.53
        CBS     Criminal Minds -R           1.3     4   5.73
        CW      Supernatural                1.0     3   2.24
        
9:30PM  ABC     Suburgatory                 1.9     5   5.41
    
10:00PM NBC     Chicago Fire                1.8     5   6.90
        ABC     Nashville                   1.5     4   5.14
        CBS     CSI -R                      1.3     4   6.92

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.1, down half a ratings point after last week's 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. This is American Idol's lowest Wednesday rating ever in adults 18-49.

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating down two tenths from last weeks 2.6.

On ABC, The Middle earned a season low 1.8, down three tenths from its last original's 2.1. The Neighbors earned a 1.5, up a tenth after last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic. Modern Family earned an season low 3.2, down seven tenths from its last original's 3.9 Suburgatory earned a 1.9, up four tenths after last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville returned to a 1.5, down a single tenth from its last original's 1.6.

On NBC, a double shot of Whitney garnered 1.0 at 8PM and a 1.1 at 8:30, with the latter up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU scored a 1.7, up a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a 1.8, up a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating .

On the CW, Arrow earned a 0.8, down two tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural was even with last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, March 28, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49       Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol                   2.7     9   11.03
        CBS     2013 NCAA BB-Live               2.3     7   6.92
        ABC     Wife Swap                       1.4     5   4.27
        CW      The Vampire Diaries             1.2     4   2.43
        NBC     Community -R                    0.7     3   2.35
        
8:30PM  NBC     1600 Penn                       0.7     2   1.89
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy                  2.8     8   8.33
        FOX     Raising Hope                    1.4     4   4.57
        NBC     The Office -R                   0.7     2   1.66
        CW      Beauty And The Beast            0.6     2   1.55
        
9:30PM  FOX     Raising Hope                    1.2     3   3.49
        NBC     1600 Penn                       0.7     2   1.89
        
10:00PM ABC     Scandal                         2.6     7   8.05
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU -R             1.0     3   3.96

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball tournament) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

CBS and ABC tied for number 1 in adults 18-49 while FOX won with Total Viewers.

NOTE: Versus last week, A18-49 usage was down -7% from 8-10p and -8% in the 8-9pm hour last night.

On FOX, American Idol scored a 2.7, down two tenths from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.* This is the lowest Adults 18-49 rating ever for any Idol, any night. *A one-hour Raising Hope earned a 1.3 from 9-10PM. Two half hour episodes earned a 1.4 at 9PM and a 1.2 at 9:30PM. Both are down from its last original's 1.5, which aired a month ago.

On ABC, Wife Swap garnered a 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.8, down two tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 2.6, down a single tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the NCAA Tournament earned a preliminary 2.3 adults 18-49 rating from 8-11PM, but as noted are likely to be adjusted in the final ratings, and only cover the primetime portion of the telecasts.

On NBC, two episodes of 1600 Penn scored a series lows 0.7 at both 8:30 and 9:30, both down from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.2, down a single tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast was even with last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, March 29, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers
8:00PM  CBS     NCAA BB Tournament (8-11PM) 1.9     6   6.40
        ABC     Happy Endings               0.9     3   3.10
        FOX     Kitchen Nightmares -R       0.9     3   2.58
        NBC     Fashion Star                0.8     3   3.03
        CW      Nikita                      0.4     1   1.29
    
8:30PM  ABC     Happy Endings               0.7     3   2.38
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Shark Tank                  1.7     5   5.98
        NBC     Grimm                       1.3     4   4.78
        FOX     Touch                       0.5     2   2.41
        CW      Cult                        0.2     1   0.61
                        
10:00PM ABC     20/20                       1.4     4   5.93
        NBC     Rock Center                 0.8     3   4.16

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball tournament) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, a double shot of Happy Endings earned a 0.9 at 8PM and a 0.7 at 8:30, both down from the 1.2 and 1.3 their last originals earned back in January. Your predictions were too optimistic. A new Shark Tank earned a 1.7, down three tenths from its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 earned a 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the NCAA Basketball Tournament averaged a 1.9 preliminary adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC Fashion Star scored a 0.8, up a tenth from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm scored a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Rock Center was even with last week's 0.8 among adults 18-49.

On Fox, Touch earned a 0.5, down two tenths from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Nikita was even with its last original's 0.4. Cult was also flat with last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 31, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49           Viewers
7:00    CBS     NCAA Championship/ 60 Minutes   4.2/13          15.66
        NBC     The Voice - R (7-9PM)           1.1/3           4.26
        ABC     Charlie Brown - R               0.6/2           2.53
        FOX     Bob's Burgers - R               0.6/2           1.59
                
7:30    FOX     The Cleveland Show - R          0.8/3           2.06
                
8:00    CBS     60 Minutes/The Amazing Race     2.4/7           10.49
        FOX     The Simpsons - R                1.3/4           3.06
        ABC     Once Upon A Time - R            0.6/1           2.50
                
8:30    FOX     Bob's Burgers - R               1.2/3           2.55
                
9:00    CBS     The Amazing Race/The Good Wife  1.9/5           8.84
        ABC     Revenge                         1.5/3           5.42
        NBC     The Voice - R                   1.5/3           5.28
        FOX     Family Guy - R                  1.3/3           3.01
                
9:30    FOX     American Dad - R                1.3/3           2.98
                
10:00   NBC     All-Star Celebrity Apprentice   1.4/4           4.57
        CBS     The Good Wife/The Mentalist - R 1.3/3           7.69
        ABC     Red Widow                       1.0/3           4.12

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: CBS prime delayed by 41 minutes in the Eastern/Central time zones due to NCAA Tournament runover. Ratings are tentative and subject to change

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS (NCAA Tournament Overrun) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with with total viewers.

Due to overruns, CBS ratings are scrambled and essentially worthless until we get the finals tomorrow.

On ABC, It's the Easter Beagle Charlie Brown earned a 0.6 down 57 percent from a 1.4 on April 1, 2010. Revenge scored a 1.5 among adults 18-49 down 17 percent from last week's 1.8. Red Widow tied its series low with a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating down 17 percent from last week's 1.2.

On NBC, Celebrity Apprentice garnered a season low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating down 13 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The Walking Dead finale had 12.4 million viewers and a 5.6 18-49.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, April 1, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49      Viewers 
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)              4.6/13      13.06
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars          2.1/6       13.78
        FOX     Bones                           2.0/6       6.92
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother - R       1.1/4       4.09
        CW      The Carrie Diaries              0.4/1       0.97
                
8:30    CBS     Rules of Engagement - R         1.1/3       3.97
                
9:00    FOX     The Following                   2.2/6       6.53
        CBS     2 Broke Girls - R               1.4/4       4.98
        CW      Hart Of Dixie - R               0.2/1       0.61
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly - R                1.4/4       5.12
                
10:00   NBC     Revolution                      2.3/6       6.66
        ABC     Castle                          2.2/6       11.76
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0 - R               1.1/3       5.32

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while was ABC was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.6 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from a 4.8 for last weeks premiere but up 12 percent from a 4.1 for the second Monday of last season on April 2, 2012. Revolution scored a series low 2.3 among adults 18-49, down 12 percent from last week's 2.6. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars tied its series low for a performance show with a 2.1 down 13 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The 100th episode of Castle earned a 2.2 up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones notched a 2.0 up 5 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Following scored a series low 2.2 down 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Carrie Diaries garnered a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Revolution scored a* series low* 2.3 among adults 18-49, down 12 percent from last week's 2.6.
> 
> On ABC, Dancing with the Stars tied its *series low *for a performance show with a 2.1 down 13 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> The Following scored a *series low* 2.2 down 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.


It seems more and more shows are experiencing series lows lately.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

astrohip said:


> It seems more and more shows are experiencing series lows lately.


I wonder if, at some point, probably sooner than later, they will have to change the number that a ratings point represents in terms of viewers.


----------



## astrohip

*Selected Sunday cable ratings: (all Live+Same Day ratings):*



Code:


Show                    Net     Time        Viewers*    Adult*
Walking Dead            AMC     9:00 PM     12419       6.4
BIBLE, THE              HIST    8:00 PM     11745       3.0
TALKING DEAD            AMC     10:05 PM    5158        2.6
GAME OF THRONES         HBOM    9:04 PM     4366        2.4
BREAK                   HBOM    9:00 PM     3457        1.9
Walking Dead ENC        AMC     8:00 PM     3301        1.6
REAL HOUSEWIVES ATL     BRVO    8:00 PM     3026        1.5
Walking Dead            AMC     11:05 PM    2885        1.4
BREAK                   HBOM    9:57 PM     2621        1.4
Big Bang Theory         TBSC    8:30 PM     3373        1.3
VIKINGS                 HIST    10:00 PM    4741        1.3
Big Bang Theory         TBSC    8:00 PM     3078        1.3
Big Bang Theory         TBSC    10:00 PM    3192        1.3
Big Bang Theory         TBSC    9:00 PM     2893        1.2
Big Bang Theory         TBSC    10:30 PM    2986        1.2
DUCK DYNASTY            AEN     10:30 PM    2652        1.2
Family Guy              ADSM    11:00 PM    2596        1.2
Family Guy              ADSM    11:30 PM    2556        1.2
BIG BANG THEORY         TBSC    9:30 PM     2767        1.1
DUCK DYNASTY            AEN     10:00 PM    2520        1.1

[I]*Viewers are (000) (Live + SD)
*Adult is 18-49 Rating (Live + SD)[/I]


----------



## TAsunder

How is 2.4 in terms of an HBO show? It seems weird to me that Talking Dead could outperform Game of Thrones but maybe 2.4 is actually high for an HBO show.


----------



## justen_m

Maybe some of us don't have HBO?


----------



## astrohip

TAsunder said:


> *How is 2.4 in terms of an HBO show? * It seems weird to me that Talking Dead could outperform Game of Thrones but maybe 2.4 is actually high for an HBO show.


*Excellent*. Premium cable is a whole 'nother world from basic cable. You have to pay for HBO, and so the viewer base is much smaller.

Here is an excerpt from the renewal blurb...


> According to early data,* GAME OF THRONES season three premiere March 31 on HBO topped the series highs*, with record viewership for both the 9:00 p.m. (ET/PT) airing and gross audience across the three plays. At 9:00 p.m., it averaged 4.4 million viewers, outperforming (+4%) the previous high of 4.2 million viewers from last seasons finale.* GAMES OF THRONES improved 13% in comparison to last seasons premiere* of 3.9 million viewers. Across the three plays for the night, 6.7 million viewers tuned in, surpassing last seasons debut night of 6.3 million viewers by 7%. Last season, GAME OF THRONES had an average gross audience (HBO linear plays + HBO On Demand/HBO GO + DVR) of 11.6 million viewers.





justen_m said:


> Maybe some of us don't have HBO?


And lots of people fall into this group.


----------



## TAsunder

Thanks, astrohip. It seems like it's below True Blood but still doing quite well among HBO shows if I am reading your numbers and the numbers of other shows correctly.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I think AMC is available in between 80 and 100 million households, while I think the most recent figures I saw showed that HBO had between 25 and 30 million subscribers.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Ratings are pretty much irrelevant to channels like HBO anyway. They work in pretty much the opposite way of cable and network channels. For HBO it's about total viewers, not demo's since they don't sell advertising.

Here's a good article on how HBO and Showtime make money with low ratings.


----------



## Azlen

I'm curious as to how the demo ratings are calculated for premium cable, specifically what the denominator is. Does it only include people that subscribe to the premium channel or does it take the people who have the premium channel available to them? A 2.4 rating with the total viewership at 4.4 million makes me think it's the latter as Talking Dead had a 2.6 rating with 5.1 million viewers and a lot more people are able to watch AMC than subscribe to HBO.


----------



## astrohip

WhiskeyTango said:


> Here's a good article on how HBO and Showtime make money with low ratings.


Fascinating article.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday April 2, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rat/Sh    Viewers
8:00    NBC     The Voice                   4.3/13          13.61
        FOX     Hell's Kitchen              1.9/6           4.74
        CBS     NCIS - R                    1.4/4           10.88
        ABC     Splash                      1.4/4           5.71
        CW      Hart Of Dixie - R           0.3/1           0.75
                
9:00    ABC     Dancing with the Stars      2.2/6           13.60
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles - R       1.6/4           10.02
        NBC     The New Normal              1.9/5           4.97
        FOX     New Girl - R                1.3/4           2.75
        CW      Beauty And The Beast - R    0.2/0           0.63
                
9:30    NBC     The New Normal              1.4/4           3.56
        FOX     The Mindy Project           1.4/4           2.68
                
10:00   ABC     Body Of Proof               1.5/4           8.68
        CBS     Golden Boy                  1.3/4           7.73
        NBC     Smash                       0.9/3           3.07

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice notched a 4.3 adults 18-49 rating, up 5 percent from last weeks 4.1. Your predictions were about right. The New Normal scored a 1.9 at 9PM matching Go Ons performance in the time period last week. At 9:30, the season (and perhaps series) finale of The New Normal garnered a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 8 percent from last weeks 1.3. Smash earned a 0.9 down 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Splash garnered a series low 1.4 down 18 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Dancing with the Stars earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 8 percent from last weeks 2.4. Body Of Proof scored a 1.5 down 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen scored a 1.9 down 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.4 down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Golden Boy earned a 1.3 down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, for its lowest rated Tuesday yet. It scored a 1.0 in its sole Friday airing.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, April 3, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rat/Sh    Viewers
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)      3.0/9           11.48
        CBS     Survivor                    2.4/7           9.14
        ABC     The Middle                  2.0/6           7.17
        NBC     Dateline NBC                1.4/4           5.88
        CW      Arrow                       0.9/3           2.84
                
8:30    ABC     Suburgatory                 1.8/5           5.79
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family               4.1/11          10.59
        CBS     Criminal Minds              2.8/7           10.68
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU            1.6/4           6.24
        CW      Supernatural                0.8/2           1.98
                
9:30    ABC     How To Live With Your P's   2.9/7           8.36
                
10:00   CBS     CSI                         2.1/6           9.76
        ABC     Nashville                   1.7/5           5.59
        NBC     Chicago Fire                1.6/4           6.26

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol hit a new Wednesday low with a 3.0 down 6 percent from last week's Wednesday low 3.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor tied its series low with a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from last weeks 2.5. Criminal Minds garnered a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating down 7 percent from a 3.0 on March 20. CSI notched a 2.1 among adults 18-49 down 9 percent from a 2.3 on March 20.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating up 11 percent from last weeks 1.8. Suburgatory scored a 18, down 5 percent.from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating at 9:30 but up 27 percent from The Neighbors 1.5 in the time period last week. Modern Family garnered a 4.1 among adults 18-49 up 28 percent from last weeks season low 3.2. The premiere of How To Live With Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life) notched a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating, way up from Suburgatorys average in the time period this season, but, less auspiciously, matching the premiere of Dont Trust The B in Apt. 23 in the time period on April 11, 2012. Your predictions were too pessimistic. Nashville earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating up 13 percent from last week's 1.5.

On NBC, Dateline garnered a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 27 percent from its most recent telecast on Sunday, March 24 and earning NBCs highest ratings in the time period in 12 weeks . Law & Order: SVU scored a 1.6 down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire earned a 1.6 down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating .

On the CW, Arrow earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, matching last weeks performance. Supernatural scored a 0.8 down 20 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Amazing numbers for "How to Live With...". I wonder when the ratings are taken? At the beginning, anytime? We watched a few minutes before we realized it's another sitcom doomed to failure. As some reviewer online said, the 90's called and want their jokes back. Seriously, someone greenlit this?

And the series & season lows continue...


astrohip said:


> On FOX, *American Idol hit a new Wednesday low* with a 3.0 down 6 percent from last week's Wednesday low 3.2 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On CBS, *Survivor tied its series low* with a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from last weeks 2.5.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Amazing numbers for "How to Live With...". I wonder when the ratings are taken?


That's really amazing? Dropped a lot from Modern Family. Suburgatory is a lot better than this show, and unfortunately got way lower ratings.

Not sure if I will continue.. it wasn't horrible, but wasn't very funny.. though I do think it's funny that the wife character reminded me of the wife character on Til Death.. (which I have said many times was not very good but I kept watching, I guess mostly because I think Brad Garrett is funny, even though I *didn't* watch Everybody Loves Raymond, though it's one I'd probably go back and check out sometime.)


----------



## astrohip

8+ million just sounds like a lot. But I have no idea what kind of numbers sitcom pilots typically get. Esp when they follow MF.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, April 4, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory         4.9/17      16.79
        FOX     American Idol               2.8/9       11.28
        ABC     Wife Swap                   1.2/4       4.10
        NBC     Community                   1.0/3       2.41
        CW      The Vampire Diaries - R     0.4/1       1.16
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men          3.8/12      13.58
        NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.5/5       2.92
                
9:00    CBS     Person Of Interest          2.7/8       14.34
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy              2.7/8       8.39
        FOX     New Girl                    2.0/6       4.87
        NBC     The Office                  1.7/5       3.42
        CW      Beauty And The Beast - R    0.2/1       0.75
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project           1.4/4       3.52
        NBC     Go On                       1.1/3       2.43
                
10:00   ABC     Scandal                     2.7/8       8.11
        CBS     Elementary                  2.1/6       10.36
        NBC     Hannibal                    1.6/4       4.31

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On FOX, American Idol matched its series low with a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. New Girl earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from a 2.2 for its last original episode on March 26. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating up 8 percent from a 1.3 on Tuesday.

On ABC, Wife Swap garnered a 1.2, down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.7 down 7 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 2.7 up 4 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory scored a 4.9 adults 18-49 rating up 2 percent from a 4.8 on March 14. Two and a Half Men earned a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating up 12 percent from a 3.4 on March 14. Person Of Interest garnered a season low 2.7 down 7 percent from a 2.9 on March 14. Elementary tied its series low with a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from a 2.3 on March 14.

On NBC, Community earned a series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from a 1.1 on March 21. Parks and Recreation scored a1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from a 1.6 on March 14. The Office garnered a series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down 11 percent from a 1.9 on March 14. The timeslot premiere of Go On notched a 1.1 down 42 percent from a 1.9 on March 26. The series premiere of Hannibal earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 78 percent from a 0.9 for the premiere of Do No Harm on January 31 but down 20 percent from a 2.0 for the Awake premiere on March 1, 2012. It was NBCs top rating in the time period with entertainment programming since March 15,2012. Hannibal is up 60 percent from NBCs average in the time slot this year. Your predictions were a little optimistic.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, April 15, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)          5.1/14          14.29
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother       2.6/8           6.58
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars      2.2/6           13.41
        FOX     Bones                       1.9/5           6.41
        CW      Oh Sit! - Season Premiere   0.4/1           1.09
                
8:30    CBS     Rules of Engagement         2.0/5           6.07
                
9:00    CBS     2 Broke Girls               2.3/6           7.48
        FOX     The Following               2.1/5           6.41
        CW      90210                       0.2/1           0.56
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly                2.2/5           7.65
                
10:00   NBC     Terror In Boston            3.1/8           8.856
        ABC     Castle                      2.1/5           10.41
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0               1.8/5           7.65

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: There were numerous local market preemptions Monday night due to coverage of the Boston bombings. Ratings may be subject to more than typical adjustment in the finals.

NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a season high 5.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 2 percent from last week's 5.0 adults 18-49 rating. It was the show's best 18-49 numbers since March 12, 2012. The news special Terror In Boston scored a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 41 percent from Revolutions 2.2 in the time period last week.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother scored a season low 2.6 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from a 2.7 on March 25. Rules of Engagement earned a season low 2.0 among adults 18-49 down 9 percent from a 2.2 on March 25. 2 Broke Girls garnered a series low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating down 23 percent from a 3.0 on March 25. Mike & Molly notched a series low 2.2 among adults 18-49 down 15 percent from a 2.6 on March 25. Hawaii Five-O tied its series low with a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating down 14 percent from a 2.1 on March 25.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating up 5 percent from last week's 2.1. Castle earned a 2.1 down 5 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating on April 1.

On FOX, Bones garnered a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating down 5 percent from a 2.0 on April 1. The Following earned a series low 2.1 down 5 percent from last weeks 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the season premiere of Oh, Sit notched a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating down 20 percent from a 0.5 for the series premiere on Wednesday, August 15, 2012. 90210 earned a 0.2 adults 18-49 rating matching its last original on March 11.


----------



## mattack

They actually brought back Oh, Sit?!?!? EGADS.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

mattack said:


> They actually brought back Oh, Sit?!?!? EGADS.


Well it did do twice as good as 90210, so it's not the worst show (ratings wise) on the network.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday April 16, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rat/Sh    Viewers (Mill)
8:00    NBC     The Voice                   4.5/14          13.78
        FOX     Hell's Kitchen              1.9/6           4.58
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles - R       1.3/4           9.23
        ABC     Splash                      1.1/3           5.20
        CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.5/2           1.32
                
9:00    ABC     Dancing with the Stars      2.1/6           12.45
        CBS     NCIS - R                    2.1/6           12.28
        NBC     Ready For Love (9-11PM)     1.3/4           3.37
        FOX     New Girl - R                1.2/3           2.36
        CW      America's Next Top Mdl      0.2/1           0.66
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project - R       1.0/3           1.96
                
10:00   CBS     Golden Boy                  1.5/4           7.93
        ABC     Body Of Proof               1.4/4           8.99

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a season Tuesday high 4.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 2 percent from last weeks 4.4. Your predictions were too optimistic. Ready For Love scored a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating down 13 percent from a 1.5 for last weeks premiere.

On CBS, Golden Boy garnered a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On ABC, Splash notched a series low 1.1 down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Dancing with the Stars earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating up 5 percent from last weeks 2.0. Body Of Proof scored 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, matching last weeks performance.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On The CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating down 17 percent from last weeks 0.6.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, April 17, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rtng/Sh  Viewers 
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)      3.3/9           12.45
        CBS     Survivor                    2.6/8           9.82
        ABC     Suburgatory                 1.5/5           5.36
        NBC     Dateline NBC                1.2/4           5.06
        CW      Arrow - R                   0.4/1           1.66
                
8:30    ABC     Suburgatory -Season Finale  1.7/5           6.45
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family -R            2.0/5           6.38
        CBS     Criminal Minds - R          1.7/5           7.12
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU - R        1.1/3           4.50
        CW      Supernatural- R             0.5/1           1.55
                
9:30    ABC     How To Live With Your P's   2.0/5           6.02
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary - R              1.2/3           6.30
        NBC     Chicago Fire - R            1.0/3           3.67
        ABC     Nashville - R               0.9/2           2.93

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: NBC's lineup was preempted in Portland for NBA Basketball. The CW was preempted in Chicago for baseball. There were undoubtedly also some local premptions for coverage of the explosion in Texas. Final ratings may be subject to more than the typical adjustment.

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.3, up 3 percent from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor garnered a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On ABC, Suburgatory tied its series low with a 1.5 at 8PM ,down 17 percent from last week's 1.8 18-49 rating and down 25 percent from The Middles 2.0 in the time period. The season finale at 8:30 garnered a 1.7, down 6 percent from last week's 1.8 among adults 18-49. How To Live With Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life) notched a 2.0, down 20 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, but, retentionistas will note, retaining 100 percent of the Modern Family repeats audience. Your predictions were about right.

On NBC, Dateline garnered a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, April 18, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rat/Sh    Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R     3.0/10          11.19
        FOX     American Idol               2.9/9           11.90
        ABC     Wife Swap                   1.5/5           4.73
        NBC     Community                   1.3/4           3.19
        CW      The Vampire Diaries         0.9/3           2.14
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men - R      2.3/7           8.73
        NBC     The Office - R              1.0/3           2.31
                
9:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R     3.2/9           10.75
        FOX     Glee                        2.2/6           6.39
        NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.7/5           3.34
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy - R          1.1/3           3.98
        CW      Beauty And The Beast        0.6/2           1.60
                
9:30    CBS     2 Broke Girls - R           2.2/6           7.69
        NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.7/5           3.25
                
10:00   CBS     Person Of Interest - R      1.7/5           8.56
        NBC     Hannibal                    1.4/4           3.50
        ABC     Scandal - R                 0.9/3           3.37

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was number 1 in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with Total Viewers.

On FOX, American Idol notched a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from last week's 3.2. However, the show ran two minutes over, so its ratings are likely to go up in the final ratings, Glee earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 8 percent from last weeks 2.4.

On ABC, Wife Swap garnered a 1.5 up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Community earned a 1.3 up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Parks and Recreation scored a 1.7 up 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating but down 11 percent from The Offices 1.9 in the time period. A second episode also garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, up 13 percent from last weeks 1.5, and up a huge 55 percent from Go Ons 1.1 in the time period last week . Hannibal notched a 1.4, down 18 percent from last weeks 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries scored a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 25 percent from a 1.2 on March 28. Beauty And The Beast earned a 0.6 among adults 18-matching its performance on March 28.


----------



## aindik

A rerun of the Big Bang Theory was very close to beating American Idol.


----------



## Azlen

You know American Idol is on it's way down when a rerun of BBT scores a higher rating.


----------



## astrohip

It won in the demos, barely behind in actual viewers. 

And an episode of Wife Swap beat Community.


----------



## astrohip

*May Sweeps started last night. Run from Thursday April 25 thru Wednesday May 22. *

I should be able to post ratings most days. Been out of town until yesterday, so time to catch up...


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, April 25, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory     4.2     14      14.38
        FOX     American Idol           2.7     9       11.10
        ABC     Wife Swap               1.1     3       3.42
        NBC     Community               1.0     3       2.40
        CW      The Vampire Diaries     0.9     3       2.15
        
8:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men      2.8     8       11.03
        NBC     The Office -R           0.9     3       1.84
            
9:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy          2.7     7       8.12
        CBS     Person Of Interest      2.4     7       12.99
        FOX     Glee                    1.8     5       5.24
        NBC     The Office              1.7     5       3.13
        CW      Beauty And The Beast    0.5     1       1.30
        
9:30PM  NBC     Parks and Recreation    1.3     4       2.54
                    
10:00PM ABC     Scandal                 2.8     8       7.76
        CBS     Elementary              2.0     6       9.94
        NBC     Hannibal                1.0     3       2.40

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

Note: Broadcast faced unusually stiff competition last night as ESPN and NFL Network carried the NFL draft beginning at 8PM/ET.

On CBS The Big Bang Theory earned a season low 4.2, down a full ratings point from its last original's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a series low 2.8, down a full point and a tenth from its last original's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest notched a series low-tying 2.4, down three tenths from its last original's 2.7. Elementary scored a series low 2.0, down a tenth from its last original's 2.1.

On FOX, American Idol notched a series low 2.7, down three tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Glee earned a 1.8, down three tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Wife Swap garnered a season low 1.1, down four tenths from last week's 1.5 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy earned 2.7, down a tenth from its last original's 2.8. Scandal returned to a tie a series high 2.8, up two tenths from its last original's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Community earned a series low tying 1.0, down from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Parks and Recreation scored a season low 1.3 down four tenths from last week's 1.7 Hannibal notched a 1.0, down four tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries scored 0.9, down a tenth from its last original's 1.0. It should be noted that last night's episode was also a backdoor pilot for potential spinoff The Originals. Beauty And The Beast earned a 0.5, down a tenth from its last original's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, April 26, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS     Undercover Boss     1.6     6       8.75
        FOX     Kitchen Nightmares  1.0     4       2.96
        NBC     Fashion Star        0.7     3       2.92
        ABC     Happy Endings       0.5     2       2.22
        CW      Nikita              0.3     1       1.18
                    
9:30PM  ABC     Happy Endings       0.6     2       1.80
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Shark Tank          1.9     6       6.40
        NBC     Grimm               1.3     4       4.86
        CBS     Vegas               1.0     3       7.36
        FOX     Touch               0.6     2       2.32
        CW      Oh Sit -R           0.3     1       0.80
                    
10:00PM CBS     Blue Bloods         1.4     4       10.36
        ABC     20/20               1.2     4       4.56
        NBC     Rock Center         0.9     3       3.81

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, Happy Endings earned a 0.5 at 8PM and an 0.6 at 8:30, both down from their last original's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM & 0.7 at 8:30PM. Shark Tank earned a 1.9, down two tenths from its last original's 2.1. 20/20 earned a 1.2, down half a ratings point from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating . Vegas garnered a 1.0, up two tenths from its last original's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods scored a 1.4, up a tenth from its last episode's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC Fashion Star scored a 0.7, down a tenth from its last episode's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a 1.3, down two tenths from its last original's 1.5 Rock Center garnered a 0.9, down a full point from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Nikita was even with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I'm hoping that Hannibal took a hit because it aired opposite the NFL Draft. I've heard it's a pretty good show and though I haven't started watching it yet, it was a show I was looking forward to. Between the ratings slide and the episode being pulled, I may just give this one a pass. We'll have to see how the next couple of weeks play out.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm hoping that Hannibal took a hit because it aired opposite the NFL Draft. I've heard it's a pretty good show and though I haven't started watching it yet, it was a show I was looking forward to. Between the ratings slide and the episode being pulled, I may just give this one a pass. We'll have to see how the next couple of weeks play out.


I'm saving them up as well. After this week's 1.0, I can't imagine NBC will renew it.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, April 29, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)      4.1/11          12.45
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother   2.7/8           6.89
        FOX     Bones - Season Finale   2.1/6           7.11
        ABC     DWTS (8-10PM)           2.0/6           13.25
        CW      Oh Sit!                 0.3/1           0.80
                
8:30    CBS     Rules of Engagement     2.0/6           6.00
                
9:00    FOX     The Following           2.6/7           7.77
        CBS     2 Broke Girls           2.5/6           7.69
        CW      90210                   0.2/1           0.52
                
9:30    CBS     Mike & Molly            2.3/6           7.93
                
                
10:00   ABC     Castle                  2.0/5           10.63
        NBC     Revolution              2.0/5           5.81
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.7/5           7.69

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice entered the knockout rounds with a 4.1 down 16 percent from last week's 4.9 adults 18-49 rating and tying its season low. Revolution tied its series low with a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, even with last weeks performance.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother garnered a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating even with its performance on April 1 and tying its season low. Rules of Engagement earned a 2.0 up 25 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls scored a 2.5 among adults 18-49 up 4 percent from a 2.4 on April 15. Mike & Molly notched a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating up 5 percent from a 2.2 on April 15. Hawaii Fve-0 earned a series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from a 1.8 on April 15.

On FOX, the season finale of Bones garnered a 2.1 up from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating and up 11 percent from a 1.9 for last years season finale. The season finale of The Following earned a 2.6 up 8 percent from last weeks 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were accurate.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.0 down 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. It was the series lowest rated performance show ever. Castle earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 13 percent from last week's 2.3.

On the CW, Oh, Sit notched a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. 90210 earned a 0.2, down 33 percent from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The final ratings came in and Revolution dropped to a 1.8. How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> The final ratings came in and Revolution dropped to a 1.8. How the mighty have fallen.


I said the long hiatus would kill this show and was stupid. Whole I think it might come back, being on NBC and all, the ratings have certainly suffered


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I said the long hiatus would kill this show and was stupid. Whole I think it might come back, being on NBC and all, the ratings have certainly suffered


Of course it will come back. It was already renewed, and it still has the highest average rating of any scripted show on NBC.


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> I said the long hiatus would kill this show and was stupid. Whole I think it might come back, being on NBC and all, the ratings have certainly suffered


I thought it was already renewed..


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> I thought it was already renewed..


I hadn't heard that, but I am not surprised. I wonder what the ratings will be like next season. Is it coming back in the fall or are they holding it for spring?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> I said the long hiatus would kill this show and was stupid. Whole I think it might come back, being on NBC and all, the ratings have certainly suffered


You can say whatever you want, it doesn't make you right. The first show back this spring drew a 2.6 and about 7 million viewers. The fall/winter finale got a 2.9 and about 8.5 million viewers. I'd hardly say the break is what is killing this show considering it has dropped 0.8 since coming back.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday April 30, 2013*



Code:


Time   Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers (Millions)
8:00   NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)         3.7/11            11.62
       CBS   NCIS                       3.0/10            17.68
       FOX   Hell's Kitchen             1.9/6             4.66
       ABC   Splash                     0.9/3             4.29
       CW    Hart Of Dixie              0.5/2             1.20
                                                          
9:00   CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles          2.2/6             12.93
       FOX   New Girl                   2.0/6             3.63
       ABC   Dancing with the Stars     1.5/4             10.58
       CW    America's Next Top Model   0.2/1             0.55
                                                          
9:30   FOX   The Mindy Project          1.3/3             2.63
                                                          
10:00  NBC   Grimm                      2.0/5             5.99
       ABC   Murder, Mystery:           1.7/5             8.46
             Amanda Knox Speaks 
       CBS   Golden Boy                 1.3/4             7.75

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: Overall television usage was down 4 percent from 8-10PM last night.

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, a two hour episode of The Voice earned a season low 3.7 down 10 percent from last week's 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. The timeslot premiere of Grimm scored a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating up a big 54% from last weeks 1.3 and up 100 percent from Ready For Loves 1.0 from 10-11PM last week. It was Grimms highest rated episode since October 26, 2012. Your predictions were accurate.

On CBS a new NCIS garnered a 3.0 up 7 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a series low 2.2, down 19 percent from last weeks 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Golden Boy tied its series low with a 1.3, down 7 percent a from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Splash earned a series low 0.9 down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Dancing with the Stars scored a series low 1.5 down 25 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49. The special Murder, Mystery: Amanda Knox Speaks garnered a 1.7 up 6 percent from Body Of Proofs 1.6 adults 18-49 rating in the time period last week.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen earned a 1.9 down 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl scored a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from a 2.2 on April 9. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating (matching its series low) down 13 percent from a 1.5 on April 9.

On The CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.5 up 25 percent from last week's series low 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

18-49 total share at 8 pm was 32. Does that mean 68% of people 18-49 who were watching TV at 8 pm were watching cable?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> 18-49 total share at 8 pm was 32. Does that mean 68% of people 18-49 who were watching TV at 8 pm were watching cable?


It doesn't technically mean they're watching cable. It just means they're not watching one of the Big 5 broadcast networks. Don't forget that the number of people watching OTA Spanish language broadcasts continues to increase, plus there are other OTA channels people are watching.

Looking back at the ratings posts Astrohip has made over the last month or so, it appears that 32% of A18-49 watching broadcast networks in any given hour is pretty high. Only a couple nights over the past month had any hour higher than that.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> It doesn't technically mean they're watching cable. It just means they're not watching one of the Big 5 broadcast networks. Don't forget that the number of people watching OTA Spanish language broadcasts continues to increase, plus there are other OTA channels people are watching.
> 
> Looking back at the ratings posts Astrohip has made over the last month or so, it appears that 32% of A18-49 watching broadcast networks in any given hour is pretty high. Only a couple nights over the past month had any hour higher than that.


I picked 8:00 because its the start of prime time and all 5 networks were listed. IOW at 9:00 some portion of the audience is watching The Voice. So you can't compare other hours to the 8:00 hour on many nights.

So 68% of the audience is watching non-network OTA, PBS, non-English OTA, or cable. Do I have that right?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> I picked 8:00 because its the start of prime time and all 5 networks were listed. IOW at 9:00 some portion of the audience is watching The Voice. So you can't compare other hours to the 8:00 hour on many nights.


You can still make the calculation at 9:00. For example, last night from 9:00-9:30, the A18-49 share was 28, and then it dropped to 25 from 9:30-10:00. Obviously the more detailed data the networks and advertisers pay for would probably have some minor adjustments to those numbers, but just using the averages that are made public, that's what we are able to calculate.



aindik said:


> So 68% of the audience is watching non-network OTA, PBS, non-English OTA, or cable. Do I have that right?


Actually, I forgot to include DVR usage. I think those who are using their TVs to watch recorded shows also count in the denominator, so to be accurate, last night from 8-9 pm, 68% of those watching TV were watching non-network OTA, PBS, non-English OTA, cable, or recorded TV on their DVR from a previous night.

But I still don't think it's that simple. Because someone who watched their DVR recording of last night's episode of NCIS after it aired but before 2:00 am would still be included in the 10 share attributed to NCIS, even though they weren't watching during NCIS's time slot.

I'm unclear on how Nielsen calculates the denominator when a Nielsen family watches something live and then later that same evening watches a different broadcast network show via DVR. So if the Nielsen family was watching cable (or another broadcast network) from 8-9, but then also watched their recording of NCIS later that evening, I wonder if the available denominator between 8-9 pm is actually greater than 100.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, May 1, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49      Viewers
8:00  FOX    American Idol (8-10PM)     2.8/8      11.08
      CBS    Survivor                   2.3/7      9.07
      ABC    The Middle                 2.0/7      7.27
      NBC    The Voice - Clip Show      1.6/5      5.57
      CW     Arrow                      0.9/3      2.81
                                                   
8:30  ABC    Family Tools - Premiere    1.5/4      5.77
                                                   
9:00  ABC    Modern Family              3.5/10     9.54
      CBS    Criminal Minds             2.3/7      9.97
      NBC    Law & Order: SVU           1.5/4      5.72
      CW     Supernatural               0.9/2      2.12
                                                   
9:30  ABC    How To Live ...Parents     2.2/6      6.25
                                                   
10:00 CBS    CSI                        1.8/5      9.31
      NBC    Chicago Fire               1.7/5      6.35
      ABC    Nashville                  1.7/5      5.30

*comments from TVbytheNumbers:*

Note: Adults 18-49 usage was down -4% from 8-10PM versus last week.

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.8, down 15 percent from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating, and an all time Wednesday low for the series.

On CBS, Survivor scored a series low 2.3 down 21 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds earned a series low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating down 21 percent from a 2.9 on April 10. CSI garnered a series low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating down 25 percent from a 2.4 on April 10.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating even with its performance on April 10. The premiere of Family Tools earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 12 percent from a 1.7 for the Suburgatory finale and down 26 percent from a 1.9 for the timeslot premiere of The Neighbors on October 3, 2012. It was ABCs lowest rated comedy debut ever. Modern Family garnered a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 8 percemt from a 3.8 on April 10. Your predictions were too optimistic. How To Live With Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life) notched a 2.2 up 47 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville scored a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from a 1.8 on April 10. Your predictions were accurate.

On NBC, The Voice clip show garnered a 1.6 up 19 percent from Datelines 1.3 adults 18-49 rating in the time period last week. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.5 down 21 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating up 6 percent from a 1.6 on April 4.

On The CW, Arrow earned a 0.9 down 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 Adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural notched a, 0.9 down 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

What the **** are people watching, 'cause it ain't network TV. Five series had lows, on the first Wednesday of May's sweep.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's pretty common for viewership to drop off in the spring, as people start spending more time outside rather than in the house. This is especially apparent right after the DST switch each year. But I think this is more pronounced than usual, and my guess is that we're just seeing the beginning of an accelerating trend. Broadcast network TV is simply too bland and tries so hard to reach everyone that they simply aren't reaching anyone. I'll bet if we come back to this next year, we'll find that the overall A18-49 share watching the broadcast nets has dropped even further.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, May 2, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers (Millions)
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory     4.6/16               15.69
        FOX     American Idol           2.5/8                10.98
        NBC     Community               1.2/4                2.80
        ABC     Wife Swap               1.1/4                3.62
        CW      The Vampire Diaries     0.9/3                2.13
                
8:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men      3.1/10               11.90
        NBC     The Office              1.8/6                3.47
                
9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy          2.9/8                8.50
        CBS     Person Of Interest      2.4/7                12.76
        FOX     Glee                    1.8/5                5.23
        CW      Beauty And The Beast    0.5/1                1.26
                
9:30    NBC     Parks&Rec:Season Fnle   1.5/4                2.89
                
10:00   ABC     Scandal                 2.6/8                8.13
        CBS     Elementary              2.0/6                9.50
        NBC     Hannibal                1.0/3                2.51

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory scored a 4.6 up 2 percent from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating up 11 percent from a series low 2.8 last week. Person Of Interest matched last weeks series low 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a adults 18-49 rating, even with last weeks series low 2.0.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.5 down 11 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, a series low for a regularly scheduled episode. Glee scored a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On ABC, the season finale of Wife Swap matched last weeks season low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Greys Anatomy earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating up 7 percent from last weeks 2.7. Scandal garnered a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating down 7 percent from last weeks series high 2.8. The minority of you who predicted Greys would beat Scandal were right.

On NBC, Community garnered a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating up 20 percent from last weeks series low 1.0. A one hour episode of The Office earned a 1.8 up 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Parks and Recreation scored a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating up 15 percent from last weeks season low 1.3, but down 12 percent from a 1.7 for last years season finale. Hannibal notched a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating matching last weeks series low.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.9 down 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 Adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast notched a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, May 6, 2013:*


Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM    NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)         3.9    11       11.89
          CBS   How I Met Your Mother      2.6    8        6.94
          ABC   DWTS (8-10PM)              1.9    5        12.92
          FOX   Rihanna 777                0.8    2        1.73
          CW    Oh Sit!                    0.3    1        0.90
                               
8:30 PM   CBS   Rules of Engagement        2.1    6        6.65
                                                           
9:00PM    CBS   2 Broke Girls              2.6    7        7.88
          FOX   Bones -R                   0.6    2        2.45
          CW    90210                      0.3    1        0.61
                                                           
9:30PM    CBS   Mike & Molly               2.2    6        7.09
                               
10:00PM   NBC   Revolution                 2.1    6        6.35
          ABC   Castle                     2.0    5        10.82
          CBS   Hawaii Five-0              1.9    5        7.82

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice began its live shows with a 3.9, down four tenths from last week's 4.3 adults 18-49 rating. Revolution notched a 2.1, up three tenths from last week's series low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother garnered a season low 2.6, down a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Rules of Engagement was even with last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls was flat with last week's 2.6 among adults 18-49. Mike & Molly notched a 2.2, down two tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Fve-0 earned a 1.9, up two tenths after last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars hit a new series low with a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's series low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle was even with last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the Rihanna 777 special earned a miniscule 0.8 adults 18-49 rating

On the CW, Oh, Sit was flat with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. 90210 was also even with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> On ABC, Dancing with the Stars hit a new series low with a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's series low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle was even with last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.


Wow, that's got to be the first time that Castle has had better ratings than its DWTS lead-in.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, that's got to be the first time that Castle has had better ratings than its DWTS lead-in.


In demo that's not as shocking as it first sounds.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday May 7, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net  Show                       18-49     Viewers
8:00PM  NBC  The Voice (8-10PM)         3.6  10   11.15
        CBS  NCIS                       2.9  9    16.99
        FOX  Hell's Kitchen             1.9  6     4.67
        ABC  Splash                     1.0  3     4.36
        CW   Hart Of Dixie              0.5  2     1.24
                                 
                                                  
9:00PM  CBS  NCIS: Los Angeles          2.4  6    13.02
        FOX  New Girl                   2.1  6     3.97
        ABC  Dancing with the Stars     1.7  4    10.51
        CW   America's Next Top Model   0.2  1     0.65
                                                  
9:30PM  FOX  The Mindy Project          1.3  3     2.71
                                 
                                                  
10:00PM NBC  Grimm                      1.9  5     6.01
        ABC  Body Of Proof              1.4  4     8.14
        CBS  Golden Boy                 1.2  3     7.13

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.6, down three tenths from last week's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm was even with last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS garnered a 2.9, down two tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 2.4, up two tenths after last week's series low 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Golden Boy earned a 1.2, down a tenth after last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Splash earned a 1.0, up a tenth after last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Dancing with the Stars scored a 1.7, up two tenths after last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49. Body Of Proof earned a 1.4, down two tenths after its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen earned a 1.9, down two tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl scored a 2.1, up a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49. The Mindy Project was even with last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Hart Of Dixie was even with last week's 0.5 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, May 8, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net  Show                       18-49          Viewers
8:00PM  FOX  American Idol (8-10PM)     2.8    8       10.82
        NBC  The Voice                  2.7    8       8.77
        CBS  Survivor: Caramoan         2.5    8       9.33
        ABC  The Middle                 1.8    6       6.70
        CW   Arrow                      0.9    3       2.56
                                   
8:30PM  ABC  Family Tools               1.1    3       4.43
                                    
9:00 PM ABC  Modern Family              3.1    9       8.84
        CBS  Criminal Minds             2.5    7       9.92
        NBC  Law & Order: SVU           1.9    5       6.97
        CW   Supernatural               0.9    2       2.11
                                      
9:30PM  ABC  How To Live W/Your Prnts   2.0    5       5.99
                                     
10:00PM CBS  CSI                        2.2    6       9.73
        NBC  Chicago Fire               1.8    5       6.89
        ABC  Nashville                  1.6    4       5.42

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.8, down a tenth from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.
For those interested, American Idol earned a 2.5 in the hour it shared with The Voice results show.

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.5, up a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds earned a 2.5, also up a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. CSI garnered a 2.2, up three tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice results earned a series low 2.7. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.9, up four tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a 1.8, up a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle scored a season low 1.8, down two tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49. Family Tools earned a 1.1, down four tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 premiere. Modern Family garnered a season low 3.1, down half a ratings point from last week's 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. How To Live With Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life) notched a 2.0, down a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville scored a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow was even last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural was also flat with last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, May 9, 2013:*



Code:


Time     Net  Show                    18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM   CBS  The Big Bang Theory     4.6    16           15.70   millions
         FOX  American Idol           2.8    9            11.20
         NBC  Community               1.3    5             3.14
         ABC  Wipeout -P              1.2    4             4.33
         CW   The Vampire Diaries     0.9    3             2.16
                                    
8:30PM   CBS  Two and a Half Men      3.4    11           12.62
         NBC  The Office -R           1.1    3             2.40
                                     
9:00PM   ABC  Grey's Anatomy          2.9    8             8.60
         CBS  Person Of Interest      2.4    7            12.98
         NBC  The Office (9-10)       2.3    6             4.41
         FOX  Glee                    2.1    6             6.08
         CW   Beauty And The Beast    0.5    1             1.29
                                    
10:00 PM ABC  Scandal                 3.2    9             8.89
         CBS  Elementary              1.8    5             9.15
         NBC  Hannibal                1.1    3             2.66

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory scored a 4.6, down three tenths from last week's 4.9 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 3.4, up two tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49. Person Of Interest was even with last week's series low 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary fell to a new series low with a 1.8, down two tenths from last week's series low 2.0.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.8, up two tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Glee scored a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the season premiere of Wipeout earned a dismal 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, a new low for a premiere. Greys Anatomy earned a 2.9, down a tenth from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal garnered a 3.2, up six tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating and a new series high.

On NBC, the Community season (series?) finale garnered a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49. The Office earned a 2.3, up half a ratings point from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Hannibal was flat with last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.9, down a tenth from last weeks 1.0 Adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast was also even with last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Game of Thrones...


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> *Overnight ratings for Thursday, May 9, 2013:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time     Net  Show                    18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD
> 8:00PM   CBS  The Big Bang Theory     4.6    16           15.70   millions
> FOX  American Idol           2.8    9            11.20
> NBC  Community               1.3    5             3.14
> ABC  Wipeout -P              1.2    4             4.33
> CW   The Vampire Diaries     0.9    3             2.16
> 
> 8:30PM   CBS  Two and a Half Men      3.4    11           12.62
> NBC  The Office -R           1.1    3             2.40
> 
> 9:00PM   ABC  Grey's Anatomy          2.9    8             8.60
> CBS  Person Of Interest      2.4    7            12.98
> NBC  The Office (9-10)       2.3    6             4.41
> FOX  Glee                    2.1    6             6.08
> CW   Beauty And The Beast    0.5    1             1.29
> 
> 10:00 PM ABC  Scandal                 3.2    9             8.89
> CBS  Elementary              1.8    5             9.15
> NBC  Hannibal                1.1    3             2.66
> 
> comments from TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.
> 
> On CBS, The Big Bang Theory scored a 4.6, down three tenths from last week's 4.9 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 3.4, up two tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49. Person Of Interest was even with last week's series low 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary fell to a new series low with a 1.8, down two tenths from last week's series low 2.0.
> 
> On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.8, up two tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Glee scored a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On ABC, the season premiere of Wipeout earned a dismal 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, a new low for a premiere. Greys Anatomy earned a 2.9, down a tenth from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal garnered a 3.2, up six tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating and a new series high.
> 
> On NBC, the Community season (series?) finale garnered a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49. The Office earned a 2.3, up half a ratings point from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Hannibal was flat with last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.9, down a tenth from last weeks 1.0 Adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast was also even with last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


Wow, I wonder if that's the first time American Idol has ever finished 5th for the night in the demo.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Game of Thrones...


I'm assuming the different colors are different seasons (Blue=S1, Red=S2), and the numbers are millions of viewers.

Surprising that the one episode everyone unanimously cites as by far and away the best of S2 (Blackwater, S2E9) is the one that had the least viewers.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm assuming the different colors are different seasons (Blue=S1, Red=S2), and the numbers are millions of viewers.
> 
> Surprising that the one episode everyone unanimously cites as by far and away the best of S2 (Blackwater, S2E9) is the one that had the least viewers.


Oops, I just realized the image paste didn't include the chart titles. Here's the full chart...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_Thrones#Viewer_numbers

And yes, Blackwater is arguably the best ep ever. It is odd about the viewers.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm assuming the different colors are different seasons (Blue=S1, Red=S2), and the numbers are millions of viewers.
> 
> Surprising that the one episode everyone unanimously cites as by far and away the best of S2 (Blackwater, S2E9) is the one that had the least viewers.


I would be surprised if that were the case this time around, as they look to have established a pattern (at least through 2 seasons) where the biggest, most shocking events happen in the penultimate (9th) episode of the season. And anyone who's read the 3rd book can tell you exactly what is going to happen in S3E9, and it's going to blow some people's minds.


----------



## cherry ghost

DevdogAZ said:


> Surprising that the one episode everyone unanimously cites as by far and away the best of S2 (Blackwater, S2E9) is the one that had the least viewers.





astrohip said:


> And yes, Blackwater is arguably the best ep ever. It is odd about the viewers.


Memorial Day weekend


----------



## astrohip

cherry ghost said:


> Memorial Day weekend


Nice catch!


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, May 13, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)      3.6     10      11.03
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother   3.4     11      8.37
        ABC     DWTS (8-10PM)           2.0     6       13.01
        FOX     Hell's Kitchen (8-10PM) 1.7     5       3.97
        CW      90210 (8-10PM)          0.3     1       0.62
        
8:30PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory -R  2.4     7       7.37
                    
9:00PM  CBS     2 Broke Girls           2.9     8       8.93
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Mike & Molly            2.4     6       8.32
        
10:00PM ABC     Castle                  2.2     6       11.26
        NBC     Revolution              1.9     5       5.72
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.8     5       7.68

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice notched a 3.6, down half a ratings point from last week's 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. Revolution notched a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother garnered a 3.4, up eight tenths after last week's season low 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls notched a 2.9, up two tenths from last week's 2.7 among adults 18-49. Mike & Molly notched a 2.4, up a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 earned a 1.8, down a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars matched last week's series low-tying 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 2.2, up two tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, a two-hour Hell's Kitchen earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down two tenths from last Tuesday's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, a two hour 90210 was even with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aaronwt

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, I wonder if that's the first time American Idol has ever finished 5th for the night in the demo.


Wasn't it second behind CBS?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aaronwt said:


> Wasn't it second behind CBS?


Idol got a 2.8 in the A18-49 demo that night. Four shows (Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men, Scandal, and Grey's Anatomy) ranked higher in the demo that night.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Idol got a 2.8 in the A18-49 demo that night. Four shows (Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men, Scandal, and Grey's Anatomy) ranked higher in the demo that night.


You said "for the night" but aaronwt read it as "in its time slot."


----------



## DreadPirateRob

cherry ghost said:


> Memorial Day weekend





astrohip said:


> Nice catch!


Which is why GoT is taking this Sunday off before resuming with the last 2 eps on 6/2 and 6/9.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, May 20, 2013:*
(and the last Monday of May Sweeps)


Code:


Time  Net  Show                       Adults    Viewers
8:00  NBC  The Voice (8-10PM)         3.4/10    10.61
      ABC  DWTS (8-10PM)              2.5/7     14.73
      CBS  2 Broke Girls - R          1.2/4     5.02
      FOX  Raising Hope - R           0.7/2     1.77
      CW   Oh Sit!                    0.3/1     0.89
                                                
8:30  CBS  RoE - Series Finale        1.8/5     6.25
      FOX  Goodwin Games-Ser Prem     0.7/2     1.748
                                                
9:00  CBS  The Big Bang Theory - R    2.2/6     7.56
      FOX  New Girl - R               0.6/2     1.42
      CW   Oh Sit!                    0.2/1     0.64
                                                
9:30  CBS  Mike & Molly - R           2.2/6     7.96
      FOX  The Mindy Project - R      0.6/2     1.392
                                                
10:00 CBS  Hawaii 5-0: Season Finale  2.0/6     9.02
      NBC  Revolution                 1.9/5     5.80
      ABC  Motive - Series Premiere   1.4/4     6.83

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: vs. last week A18-49 usage was -3% from 8-10p and -2% from 8-11p

NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice notched a 3.4 down 11 percent from last week's 3.8 adults 18-49 rating. It was the lowest-rated performance show this season and Monday low for the series. Revolution earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On CBS, the series finale of Rules of Engagement garnered a 1.8 down 14 percent from a 2.1 on May 6, when it followed a new How I Met Your Mother. The season finale of Hawaii Five-0 earned a 2.0 up 11 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating but down 26 percent from a 2.7 for last years season finale on May 14, 2013.

On ABC, the performance finale of Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.5 up 25 percent from last week's series low-tying 2.0 adults 18-49 rating but down 14 percent from a 2.9 for last springs performance finale on May 21, 2012 and down 7 percent from a 2.7 for the falls performance finale on November 26, 2012. The series premiere of Motive earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 33 percent from Castles 2.1 in the time period last week. Your predictions were a little too optimistic.

On FOX, the series premiere of the long delayed comedy The Goodwin Games garnered a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were far too optimistic.

On The CW, Oh Sit scored a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM even with its most recent episode on May 6. A second episode at 9PM notched a 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> On FOX, the series premiere of the long delayed comedy The Goodwin Games garnered a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were far too optimistic.


Long delayed? I presume it's just a burnoff of something that they shelved. Were there stories about it before?

This is a backhanded compliment, but I thought it was a decent "second rate sitcom". Despite the name, while I realize this would never happen, it could have evolved into "finish the game, then they all move back to their hometown permanently". It actually sort of reminded me of that show on TNT (??) with the guy moving back home and buying the bar from his father.

I'll still have to look up the actors (I used Tivo's Explore).. The woman was mentioned as being on How I met your Mother.. so I presume she's the stripper girlfriend..


----------



## Steveknj

I never even heard of the Goodwin Games, nor did I have any idea it was going to be on. Based on the ratings, doesn't look like I shouldn't bother with it anyway.


----------



## aaronwt

aindik said:


> You said "for the night" but aaronwt read it as "in its time slot."


Isn't that what matters? How it does against the shows that are on at the same time?


----------



## Azlen

aaronwt said:


> Isn't that what matters? How it does against the shows that are on at the same time?


Not for a show like American Idol that was once the number 1 show on television. To go from #1 overall to 5th on the night is a pretty big tumble.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Long delayed? I presume it's just a burnoff of something that they shelved. Were there stories about it before?
> 
> This is a backhanded compliment, but I thought it was a decent "second rate sitcom". Despite the name, while I realize this would never happen, it could have evolved into "finish the game, then they all move back to their hometown permanently". It actually sort of reminded me of that show on TNT (??) with the guy moving back home and buying the bar from his father.
> 
> I'll still have to look up the actors (I used Tivo's Explore).. The woman was mentioned as being on How I met your Mother.. so I presume she's the stripper girlfriend..


The Goodwin Games: I watched this, and was pleasantly surprised. It was enjoyable and fun, and I'll watch the rest.
Here is some background on it, from Alan Sepinwall...



> "The Goodwin Games" debuts tonight at 8:30 Eastern, and the week after Upfront Week is a reminder of how silly the whole process is. FOX ordered this show a year ago, planned to rotate it in with its Tuesday comedies at midseason, then gave up on it when "Ben and Kate" failed out of the gate and the entire night imploded. Seven episodes were shot, then shelved, and that was it. Scott Foley went on to do an arc on "Scandal," Beau Bridges did a CBS pilot ("The Millers") that got picked up, etc. Everyone has moved on. It's as pure a case of Summer Burn-Off Theatre as you can find.


Normally I would run as fast as I can from something like this. But I enjoyed it enough to watch the rest of it. Plus I love Becki Newton.

The TNT bar show is Sullivan & Son, starting back up this summer.


----------



## cwoody222

The summer burn-off reminded me of something I read last week about FOX making a big commitment into "year-round programming". Didn't they say they were going to do that years ago?

For all the lip service, summer still remains - for completely valid business reasons - a desert of network original (non-reality) programming.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cwoody222 said:


> The summer burn-off reminded me of something I read last week about FOX making a big commitment into "year-round programming". Didn't they say they were going to do that years ago?
> 
> For all the lip service, summer still remains - for completely valid business reasons - a desert of network original (non-reality) programming.


Yes, FOX made a big deal of it many years ago, then it kind of got swept under the rug. But the reality is, reruns are shown just a fraction as often as they were 10-15 years ago, and summer is filled with original programming, even if most of it is reality. Outside of CBS and their insistence on sticking with crime procedurals that rerun well, there aren't very many reruns shown by the other networks, either during the season or in the summer.


----------



## Steveknj

It used to be summer was the time I watched cable, who had new programming. That's still somewhat true. There's usually a bunch of shows on USA that I watch during the summer, and one or two on FX. Of course now with DVRs, I always have a bunch of stuff saved up..and there's always a baseball game on, and Big Brother. The summer is no longer a time you have to suffer through reruns of any kind.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday May 21, 2013*


Code:


Time  Net   Show                                   18-49 Rtng/Sh Viewers 
8:00  NBC   NBC News Special: Oklahoma             2.0/6          8.16
      FOX   So You Think You Can Dance (8-10PM)    1.9/6          4.59
      CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles - R                  1.3/4          7.70
      ABC   The Bachelor's Funniest Moments        1.2/4          4.75
      CW    The Vampire Diaries - R                0.3/1          0.77
                                                             
9:00  NBC   The Voice                              3.1/9          9.99
      ABC   DWTS (9-11PM) - Season Finale          2.6/7         14.95
      CBS   NCIS - R                               1.3/3          7.75
      CW    America's Next Top Model - R           0.3/1          0.58
                                                             
10:00 NBC   Grimm - Season Finale                  1.7/5          5.22
      CBS   NCIS -R                                1.4/4          7.15

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while ABC was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, the news special Devastation in Oklahoma garnered a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, even with the 2.0 that The Voice Recap earned in the time period last week. The Voice scored a 3.1, down 11 percent from last week's 3.5 adults 18-49 rating for its lowest rated Tuesday telecast this cycle. The season finale of Grimm earned 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week, but up 6 percent from a 1.6 fir the season one finale on May 18, 2012. Your predictions were accurate.

On ABC, the special The Bachelors Funniest Moments earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, up 9 percent from Wipeouts 1.1 in the time period last week. The two hour season finale of Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.6, up 44 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating but down 21 percent from a 3.3 for last seasons finale on May 22, 2012. It was the lowest rated finale in the shows history.

On FOX, a two hour So You Think You Can Dance earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 even with last weeks one hour premiere.


----------



## cwoody222

The burn off of ABC's Family Tools didn't last long. They pulled it tonight but as of right now next week's is still scheduled.


----------



## mattack

cwoody222 said:


> For all the lip service, summer still remains - for completely valid business reasons - a desert of network original (non-reality) programming.


"24" is scheduled for next summer. I sure thought there have been a few other non-cable, non-burnoff summer network shows in the past ~10 years, but can't think of any others.



cwoody222 said:


> The burn off of ABC's Family Tools didn't last long. They pulled it tonight but as of right now next week's is still scheduled.


Was it originally scheduled for tonight? I actually looked in the listings to see if I was forgetting which day it was on, and yeah, I noticed it was still on for next week.

This one is worse than "The Goodwin Games", but somehow I keep watching the shows with the lead in "Family Tools".. He always acts as the bumbling guy, pretty much the same thing, and the shows keep getting cancelled quickly. None are great, but are vaguely amusing.. (The "leading up to the wedding" one, based on a British show, was the best.)


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> It used to be summer was the time I watched cable, who had new programming. That's still somewhat true. There's usually a bunch of shows on USA that I watch during the summer, and one or two on FX. Of course now with DVRs, I always have a bunch of stuff saved up..and there's always a baseball game on, and Big Brother. The summer is no longer a time you have to suffer through reruns of any kind.


I've got 16 shows and over 200 hours of programming set to record this summer. I don't know how the hell I'm going to catch up on the dozen or so shows I still have left from the fall/winter seasons.


----------



## aindik

Apparently NBC and CBS are fighting over whether Sunday Night Football or the Big Bang Theory is the number one rated prime time show for the just completed TV season.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Apparently NBC and CBS are fighting over whether Sunday Night Football or the Big Bang Theory is the number one rated prime time show for the just completed TV season.


Here's NBC's arguments:


> For the 2012-2013 primetime television season, Sunday Night Football ranks as the most-watched show (21.5 million, viewers 2+), and the No. 1 program across the key demographics of Adults 18-49, 18-34, 25-54 as well as Men 18-49, 18-34 and 25-54.
> 
> The 21.5 million average viewers for Sunday Night Football (all 19 telecasts) tops second place NCIS (21.3 million);
> 
> In the advertiser-coveted Adult 18-49 demographic, SNF tops the second place show by two full ratings points (8.2 vs. 6.2 for Big Bang Theory);
> 
> In the Adult 18-34 demographic, Sunday Night Footballs margin over the second place show is 60% (7.2 vs. 4.5 for Big Bang Theory).


I'm curious what arguments CBS has to refute those numbers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cwoody222 said:


> The summer burn-off reminded me of something I read last week about FOX making a big commitment into "year-round programming". Didn't they say they were going to do that years ago?
> 
> For all the lip service, summer still remains - for completely valid business reasons - a desert of network original (non-reality) programming.


Here's a list of the premiere dates of all the shows airing on broadcast and cable this summer:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2013/05/17/list-of-tv-premiere-dates-for-summer-2013/183099/

Sure, most of these shows are on cable. But there are still several on the broadcast networks, and not all of them are reality.


----------



## astrohip

*Final night of May Sweeps*

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, May 22, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net  Show                            18-49     Viewers
8:00  ABC  The Middle - Season Finale      2.0/7     7.53
      FOX  MasterChef - Season Premiere    2.0/7     5.09
      NBC  Dateline                        1.4/5     6.19
      CBS  Two and Half Men - R            1.1/4     5.31
      CW   Love Happens (8-10PM)           0.3/1     1.12
                                                 
8:30  ABC  Modern Family - R               1.6/5     5.62
      CBS  Mike and Molly - R              1.2/4     5.38
                                                 
9:00  ABC  Modern Family - Season Finale   3.6/11    9.92
      CBS  Criminal Minds (9-11PM)SFinale  2.7/8    10.80
      FOX  MasterChef                      2.2/6     5.39
      NBC  Law & Order: SVU-SF             1.6/5     6.68
                                                 
9:30  ABC  How To Live With Your Parents  2.2/6     6.32
                                                 
10:00 ABC  Nashville - Season Finale       1.9/5     6.07
      NBC  Chicago Fire - Season Finale    1.7/5     6.17

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC and CBS tied for the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On ABC, the season finale of The Middle scored a 2.0 up 5 percent from last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 rating and even with last seasons finale on May 23, 2012. The season finale of Modern Family garnered a 3.6 down 3 percent from last week's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating and down 12 percent from a 4.1 for last seasons finale on May 23, 2012, for its lowest rated season finale ever. How To Live With Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life) earned a 2.2 up 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Nashville scored a 1.9 up 12 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, for its best adults 18-49 performance since January 16. Your predictions were a little too low.

On CBS, the two hour finale of Criminal Minds earned a 2.7 up 4 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating but down 25 percent from a 3.6 for last seasons finale on May 16, 2012.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 1.4 up 8 percent from last Wednesdays 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.6 up 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating but down 20 percent from a 2.0 for last seasons finale on May 23, 2012. The season finale of Chicago Fire garnered a 1.7 down 15 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On FOX, the season premiere of MasterChef earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM down 13 percent from a 2.3 for the previous season premiere on June 4, 2012. A second episode at 9PM scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, the movie Love Happens notched a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, I didn't realize so many shows stretched their season finales out until last night. Most of the shows I watch ended a week or two ago, and the only new network stuff I've had this week was Simpsons, Family Guy, Rules of Engagement, Revolution, and Modern Family.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's NBC's arguments:
> 
> I'm curious what arguments CBS has to refute those numbers.


It really makes you wonder where NBC would be without SNF? But, are they making money on it? The rights fees are huge, and, it doesn't seem to be helping bump their other shows much.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Final night of May Sweeps*
> 
> *Overnight ratings for Wednesday, May 22, 2013:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time  Net  Show                            18-49     Viewers
> 8:00  ABC  The Middle - Season Finale      2.0/7     7.53
> FOX  MasterChef - Season Premiere    2.0/7     5.09
> NBC  Dateline                        1.4/5     6.19
> CBS  Two and Half Men - R            1.1/4     5.31
> CW   Love Happens (8-10PM)           0.3/1     1.12
> 
> 8:30  ABC  Modern Family - R               1.6/5     5.62
> CBS  Mike and Molly - R              1.2/4     5.38
> 
> 9:00  ABC  Modern Family - Season Finale   3.6/11    9.92
> CBS  Criminal Minds (9-11PM)SFinale  2.7/8    10.80
> FOX  MasterChef                      2.2/6     5.39
> NBC  Law & Order: SVU-SF             1.6/5     6.68
> 
> 9:30  ABC  How To Live With Your Parents  2.2/6     6.32
> 
> 10:00 ABC  Nashville - Season Finale       1.9/5     6.07
> NBC  Chicago Fire - Season Finale    1.7/5     6.17
> 
> comments from TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> ABC and CBS tied for the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.
> 
> On ABC, the season finale of The Middle scored a 2.0 up 5 percent from last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 rating and even with last seasons finale on May 23, 2012. The season finale of Modern Family garnered a 3.6 down 3 percent from last week's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating and down 12 percent from a 4.1 for last seasons finale on May 23, 2012, for its lowest rated season finale ever. How To Live With Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life) earned a 2.2 up 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Nashville scored a 1.9 up 12 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, for its best adults 18-49 performance since January 16. Your predictions were a little too low.
> 
> On CBS, the two hour finale of Criminal Minds earned a 2.7 up 4 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating but down 25 percent from a 3.6 for last seasons finale on May 16, 2012.
> 
> On NBC, Dateline scored a 1.4 up 8 percent from last Wednesdays 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.6 up 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating but down 20 percent from a 2.0 for last seasons finale on May 23, 2012. The season finale of Chicago Fire garnered a 1.7 down 15 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.
> 
> On FOX, the season premiere of MasterChef earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM down 13 percent from a 2.3 for the previous season premiere on June 4, 2012. A second episode at 9PM scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On The CW, the movie Love Happens notched a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


I'm glad to see How to Live your Life with your Parents doing ok. That show has grown on me. The pilot was just ok, but it's really gotten to be pretty good. Is ABC planning to bring that one back?


----------



## cwoody222

mattack said:


> Was it originally scheduled for tonight? I actually looked in the listings to see if I was forgetting which day it was on, and yeah, I noticed it was still on for next week.


It was. I saw it in my ToDo List as late as Wednesday morning when I glanced at it to see what I could watch that night.

Then, by the evening, it was gone from the ToDo List so I assume it was a last-minute ABC decision.


----------



## cwoody222

To be clear on my comments about summer being a "desert" on the networks... I fully realize there are a lot more original programs in the summer than there used to be - and I enjoy many of them.

My point was specifically about FOX because they said years ago they were moving to a "full year" schedule and they never really did. And now this year they're saying the exact same thing again. And I doubt they will now either.

But that said, I totally understand why they don't. It doesn't make business sense because the audience just isn't there in the summer. I don't blame them for not doing more in the summer. I just hate to have them keep saying they're going to - when we all know they won't.


----------



## cwoody222

Steveknj said:


> I'm glad to see How to Live your Life with your Parents doing ok. That show has grown on me. The pilot was just ok, but it's really gotten to be pretty good. Is ABC planning to bring that one back?


Nope, it's cancelled.


----------



## Steveknj

cwoody222 said:


> Nope, it's cancelled.


Bummer. Oh well, clears up another spot on the DVR I suppose. I hope Sarah Chalke finds another show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cwoody222 said:


> To be clear on my comments about summer being a "desert" on the networks... I fully realize there are a lot more original programs in the summer than there used to be - and I enjoy many of them.
> 
> My point was specifically about FOX because they said years ago they were moving to a "full year" schedule and they never really did. And now this year they're saying the exact same thing again. And I doubt they will now either.
> 
> But that said, I totally understand why they don't. It doesn't make business sense because the audience just isn't there in the summer. I don't blame them for not doing more in the summer. I just hate to have them keep saying they're going to - when we all know they won't.


But you have to understand what FOX means when they say they're doing a year-round schedule. They're not talking about abandoning the traditional Sept. to May season. They're just talking about having some shows start at non-traditional times, some shows end at non-traditional times, and mostly original programming during the summer.

They never implied that their popular programming would air outside the traditional TV season.


----------



## Azlen

I think one summer, Fox showed several episodes of the OC that got decent ratings. That's one of the only times that I can remember when they aired one of their traditional programs outside of the traditional season.
I'm sure they probably tried it with some other shows though, I just don't remember them.


----------



## aindik

If you combine the viewer numbers of two hockey games that were on in overlapping time slots last night (7-10 ET and 8-10:45 ET), they beat everything on cable, and beat network prime time in male demos.



> VIEWERSHIP
> 
> Last night, NBC Sports Group aired three NHL Stanley Cup Playoff games:
> 
> Bruins at Rangers (OT) aired on CNBC from 7-10:03 p.m. ET;
> Blackhawks at Red Wings aired on NBC Sports Network from 8-10:47 p.m. ET; and
> Sharks at Kings aired on NBC Sports Network from 10:47 p.m. - 1:28 a.m. ET.
> From 8-10 p.m. ET, Bruins-Rangers and Blackhawks-Red Wings aired simultaneously on CNBC and NBC Sports Network, respectively.
> 
> The overlapping NHL games from 8P-10P on CNBC and NBC Sports Network drew a combined audience of 3.314 million viewers.
> o This combined NHL audience ranks #1 on cable in the time period among average viewers, P18-49, and P25-54.
> 
> o NHL on CNBC and NBC Sports Network combined to rank as the most-watched programs on television from 8P-10P among key male demos.
> 
> With 1.260 million M18-49 and 1.253 million M25-54, the NHL games outperformed NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX.
> o Viewership was +46% above the CNBC/NBC Sports Network combined audience during overlapping Semifinal games in 2012.


http://nbcsportsgrouppressbox.com/2013/05/24/nbc-sports-groups-nhl-playoff-pass-may-24/


----------



## astrohip

*From TVLine, the overall rankings for the broadcast networks 2012-13 TV season:*

With May Sweeps over, the overall rankings for the broadcast networks 2012-13 TV season have been released, and CBS NCIS this time around seized the title of Most Watched Program, edging out NBCs Sunday Night Football with an average of 21.3 million weekly viewers (including all available DVR playback data).

SNF, however, still is demo king, having averaged a weekly 7.9 rating.

In the coveted 18-49 demo, ABCs Greys Anatomy (averaging a 4.1 rating this season) edged out NCIS by a tenth for No. 1 Drama honors, while The Big Bang Theory dominated both comedy rankings.

In the reality-TV realm, this was the year that NBCs The Voice bested Idol in the demo, though Foxs long-running singing competition averaged a larger weekly crowd (with its Wednesday performance shows).

One fun fact on display below: The three highest-rated comedies to premiere this season All. Got. Cancelled. Meanwhile, among freshman dramas, Live+7 DVR playback led Foxs The Following to an eleventh-hour victory over NBCs Revolution.

Lastly, look at CBS laying claim to the most watched cancelled show: Vegas and its 12 frickin million viewers. Rich people problems!

Full 2012-2013 TV Season Series Rankings here, thanks to Deadline Hollywood.



Code:


TOP COMEDY | 18-49 DEMO
1 | The Big Bang Theory, CBS (6.2)
2 | Modern Family, ABC (4.9)
3 | Two and a Half Men, CBS (4.1)
In Total Viewers | The Big Bang Theory, CBS (18.7 million)

TOP NEW COMEDY | 18-49 DEMO
1 | How to Live With Your Parents, ABC (2.4)
2 | Partners, CBS (2.3)
3 | Go On, NBC (2.2)
In Total Viewers | How to Live With Your Parents, ABC (7.1 mil)

TOP DRAMA | 18-49 DEMO
1 | Greys Anatomy, ABC (4.1)
2 | NCIS, CBS (4.0)
3 | Once Upon a Time, ABC (3.6)
In Total Viewers | NCIS, CBS (21.3 million)

TOP NEW DRAMA | 18-49 DEMO
1 | The Following, Fox (4.3)
2 | Revolution, NBC (3.9)
3 | Elementary, CBS (3.)
In Total Viewers | Elementary, CBS (12.7 million)


----------



## astrohip

Code:


TOP REALITY SHOW | 18-49 DEMO
1 | The Voice (Monday), NBC (5.1)
2 | American Idol (Wednesday), Fox (4.6)
3 | The Voice (Tuesday), NBC (4.6)
4 | American Idol (Thursday), Fox (4.3)
5 | Survivor: Philippines, CBS (3.5)
In Total Viewers | American Idol (Wednesday), Fox (15 million)

TOP-RATED CANCELLED SHOWS | 18-49 DEMO
1 | Rules of Engagement, CBS (2.6)
2 | How to Live With Your Parents, ABC (2.4)
3 | 666 Park Avenue, ABC (2.4)
In Total Viewers | Vegas, CBS (12 million)

LOWEST-RATED RENEWED SHOWS | 18-49 DEMO
1 | Nikita, The CW (0.4)
2 | The Carrie Diaries, The CW (0.6)
3 | Beauty and the Beast, The CW (0.7)
Total Viewers | Nikita, The CW (1.4 million)


----------



## astrohip

Code:


TOP 10 BY DEMO
NBC Sunday Night Football (7.9)
The Big Bang Theory (6.2)
The Voice (Monday) (5.1)
Modern Family
The OT
American Idol (Wednesday)
The Voice (Tuesday)
American Idol (Thursday)
The Following
Greys Anatomy

TOP 10 BY TOTAL VIEWERS
NCIS (21.3 mil)
NBC Sunday Night Football (21 mil)
The Big Bang Theory (18.7 mil)
NCIS: Los Angeles
Person of Interest
American Idol (Wednesday)
Dancing With the Stars (Monday)
American Idol (Thursday)
The Voice (Monday)
Two and a Half Men


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> LOWEST-RATED RENEWED SHOWS | 18-49 DEMO
> 1 | Nikita, The CW (0.4)
> 2 | The Carrie Diaries, The CW (0.6)
> 3 | Beauty and the Beast, The CW (0.7)
> Total Viewers | Nikita, The CW (1.4 million)


I'd like to see this list with just the broadcast networks and without the inclusion of the teenyboppers narrowcast network.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> TOP 10 BY TOTAL VIEWERS
> NCIS (21.3 mil)
> NBC Sunday Night Football (21 mil)
> The Big Bang Theory (18.7 mil)
> NCIS: Los Angeles
> Person of Interest
> American Idol (Wednesday)
> Dancing With the Stars (Monday)
> American Idol (Thursday)
> The Voice (Monday)
> Two and a Half Men


NBC's press release claimed SNF averaged 21.5 million and said it was #1. I wonder why the discrepancy in the numbers.


----------



## Worf

DevdogAZ said:


> NBC's press release claimed SNF averaged 21.5 million and said it was #1. I wonder why the discrepancy in the numbers.


I think it's probably all due to DVRs - NCIS is likely to be DVR'd so its viewership would go up when you include DVR data. Sports however, tends to not be DVR'd - generally you want to watch those live - and if you're going to watch it later, then you might as well just watch a recap.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> I think it's probably all due to DVRs - NCIS is likely to be DVR'd so its viewership would go up when you include DVR data. Sports however, tends to not be DVR'd - generally you want to watch those live - and if you're going to watch it later, then you might as well just watch a recap.


But NBC's press release had the correct number (21.3 million) for NCIS, and that does include the L+7 data. The discrepancy is with SNF viewership (21 million or 21.5 million). I wonder why the difference.


----------



## astrohip

Taking a summer break, but thought I would post since Monday had the premiere of the big CBS summer mini-series Under The Dome:

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, June 24, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49 Rtg/Shr Viewers (millions)
8:00  NBC    Stanley Cup Preview-Live   2.1/7         5.90
      ABC    The Bachelorette (8-10PM)  1.9/6         6.41
      CBS    How I Met Your Mother - R  1.2/4         4.53
      FOX    Raising Hope - R           0.8/3         2.16
      CW     Oh Sit!                    0.3/1         1.02
                                                      
8:30  NBC    Stanley Cup Final Game 6   3.2/9         8.31
      CBS    2 Broke Girls - R          1.3/4         4.63
      FOX    The Goodwin Games          0.6/2         1.55
                                                      
9:00  CBS    The Big Bang Theory - R    1.9/5         6.57
      FOX    New Girl - R               0.6/2         1.39
      CW     The Carrie Diaries - R     0.1/0         0.36
                                                      
9:30  CBS    The Big Bang Theory - R    2.0/5         7.23
      FOX    Anger Management - R       0.5/1         1.60
                                                      
10:00 CBS    Under the Dome Premiere    3.2/9        13.14
      ABC    Mistresses                 1.1/3         3.66

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (Stanley Cup Final) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings

NBC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On CBS, the series premiere of Under the Dome earned a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating compared to a 1.8 for the season premiere of Hawaii Five-0 on September 25, 2012. It was up 68 percent from CBSs most recent summer drama premiere, Flashpoint, which debuted to a 1.9 on July 11, 2008. It was CBSs highest rated summer premiere in adults 18-49 since 2005 when Fire Me Please also scored a 3.2.Your optimistic predictions were accurate!

On NBC, Stanley Cup Finals Game 6, which turned out to be the final game of the series, scored a preliminary 3.1 adults 18-49 rating up a gigantic 94 percent from last years preliminary 1.6 for Game 6.

On ABC, The Bachelorette earned a 1.9 up 12 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Mistresses garnered a series low 1.1 down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Goodwin Games notched a 0.6 up 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Oh Sit! scored a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## lambertman

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd like to see this list with just the broadcast networks and without the inclusion of the teenyboppers narrowcast network.


It appears "Raising Hope", "Last Man Standing" and "Community" are the three lowest-rated scripted shows on the big four to get renewed.


----------



## Steveknj

Glad to see the NHL ratings do so well. Since the latter part of the game was up against Under the Dome, I wonder what the ratings for the game were for that last hour (especially since the pivotal part of the game was during that last period, and specifically during the last 2 minutes of the game).


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> It appears "Raising Hope", "Last Man Standing" and "Community" are the three lowest-rated scripted shows on the big four to get renewed.


I watch two of the three and used to watch the third (Last Man Standing) before I got bored with it.


----------



## astrohip

And we're back... just a few weeks until Fall Season, and the ratings game starts anew. Until then, to hold us over, I saw today the list of cable networks by # of homes. Interesting stuff.. Link

1st number, Estimated # of Homes 
2nd number, Coverage %



Code:


TOTAL CABLE PLUS                     "103,241"                  90
TOTAL WIRED CABLE                    "68,033"                   60
CABLE PLUS W/ PAY                    "55,719"                   49
WIRED CABLE W/ PAY                   "37,031"                   32
ADS                                  "35,833"                   31
TOTAL U.S.                           "114,200"                  

THE WEATHER CHANNEL                  "99,926"                   88
CNN / HLN                            "99,292"                   87
FOOD NETWORK                         "99,283"                   87
TBS NETWORK                          "99,231"                   87
DISCOVERY CHANNEL                    "98,891"                   87
NICK-AT-NITE                         "98,799"                   87
NICKELODEON                          "98,799"                   87
ADULT SWIM                           "98,671"                   86
THE CARTOON NETWORK                  "98,671"                   86
USA NETWORK                          "98,647"                   86
CABLE NEWS NETWORK                   "98,496"                   86
A&E NETWORK                          "98,302"                   86
LIFETIME TELEVISION                  "98,251"                   86
HOME AND GARDEN TV                   "98,229"                   86
HISTORY                              "98,226"                   86
DISNEY CHANNEL                       "98,142"                   86
TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION            "98,139"                   86
HEADLINE NEWS                        "98,010"                   86
TLC                                  "97,842"                   86
COMEDY CENTRAL                       "97,838"                   86
ESPN                                 "97,736"                   86
ESPN2                                "97,717"                   86
AMC                                  "97,699"                   86
MTV: MUSIC TELEVISION                "97,654"                   86
SPIKE TV                             "97,639"                   86
SYFY                                 "97,447"                   85
FOX NEWS CHANNEL                     "97,186"                   85
FX                                   "97,157"                   85
VH1                                  "96,786"                   85
E! ENTERTAINMENT TV                  "96,472"                   84
ABC FAMILY                           "96,462"                   84
TV LAND                              "96,282"                   84
CNBC                                 "96,242"                   84
ANIMAL PLANET                        "96,223"                   84
MSNBC                                "94,519"                   83
TRAVEL CHANNEL                       "94,418"                   83
BRAVO                                "94,129"                   82
CMT                                  "91,249"                   80
TRU TV (formerly COURT TV)           "91,197"                   80
BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TV               "91,159"                   80
HALLMARK CHANNEL                     "85,897"                   75
Fox Sports 1 (formerly Speed)        "85,798"                   75
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHNL             "84,446"                   74
INVESTIGATION DISCOVERY              "84,289"                   74
   (formerly DISCOVERY TIMES) 
LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK               "83,933"                   74
OPRAH WINFREY NETWORK                "83,261"                   73
   (formerly Discovery Health) 
WE:WOMENS ENTERTAINMENT              "83,151"                   73
GOLF CHANNEL                         "82,089"                   72
MTV2                                 "81,185"                   71
DISNEY XD (formerly TOON DISNEY)     "80,864"                   71
BBC-AMERICA                          "80,066"                   70
OXYGEN MEDIA                         "78,208"                   68
NBC SPORTS NETWORK                   "77,746"                   68
GSN                                  "77,431"                   68
TV GUIDE NETWORK                     "77,294"                   68
SCIENCE (formerly SCIENCE CHANNEL)   "76,804"                   67
NICK JR (formerly NOGGIN)            "76,389"                   67
FOX BUSINESS NETWORK                 "75,501"                   66
ESPNEWS                              "74,784"                   65
THE INSPIRATIONAL NETWORK            "74,631"                   65
ESPNU                                "74,445"                   65
WGN AMERICA                          "73,969"                   65
   (formerly Superstation WGN) 
STYLE                                "73,579"                   64
TeenNick (formerly THE N)            "73,443"                   64
FUSE                                 "73,008"                   64
THE HUB (formerly DISCOVERY KIDS)    "72,237"                   63
NFL NETWORK                          "70,910"                   62
MLB NETWORK                          "70,043"                   61
INDEPENDENT FILM CHANNEL             "69,517"                   61
H2 (formerly HISTORY INTERNATIONAL)  "68,489"                   60
GALAVISION                           "68,167"                   60
BIOGRAPHY CHANNEL                    "68,007"                   60
NICKTOONS                            "67,950"                   60
REELZCHANNEL                         "66,739"                   58
SOAPNET                              "66,352"                   58
GREAT AMERICAN COUNTRY               "62,914"                   55
MILITARY CHANNEL                     "62,255"                   55
VH1 CLASSIC                          "61,717"                   54
G4                                   "61,217"                   54
DISNEY JUNIOR                        "61,005"                   53
UP (Formerly GMC)                    "60,858"                   53
COOKING CHANNEL                      "60,718"                   53
  (formerly FINE LIVING) 
NBA-TV                               "59,721"                   52
DESTINATION AMERICA                  "59,616"                   52
   (formerly PLANET GREEN) 
DIY NETWORK                          "58,592"                   51
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC WILD             "57,833"                   51
TV ONE                               "57,419"                   50
SPROUT                               "55,218"                   48
FOX SOCCER CHANNEL                   "52,982"                   46
VELOCITY (Formerly HD THEATER)       "52,271"                   46
LOGO                                 "52,204"                   46
CENTRIC                              "51,953"                   45
HALLMARK MOVIE CHANNEL               "51,668"                   45
FX MOVIE CHANNEL                     "49,799"                   44
DISCOVERY FIT & HEALTH               "48,852"                   43
   (formerly FIT TV) 
CURRENT TV                           "48,178"                   42
OVATION NETWORK                      "43,412"                   38
CHILLER                              "42,227"                   37
ENCORE                               "41,696"                   37
RFD-TV                               "40,699"                   36
ENCORE PRIMARY                       "40,621"                   36
MUN2 CABLE                           "39,888"                   35
OUTDOOR CHANNEL                      "39,175"                   34
Fox Sports 2 (formerly FUEL)         "37,707"                   33
TR3S                                 "36,301"                   32
CLOO (formerly SLEUTH)               "33,640"                   29
NUVO TV                              "32,735"                   29
HBO - THE WORKS                      "32,445"                   28
HBO PRIME                            "32,144"                   28
SPORTSMAN CHANNEL                    "31,822"                   28
ESPN CLASSIC                         "30,715"                   27
STARZ                                "29,141"                   26
STARZ PRIMARY                        "28,436"                   25
SHOWTIME                             "28,094"                   25
SHOWTIME PRIME                       "27,867"                   24
FOX DEPORTES                         "20,599"                   18
MULTIMAX                             "20,471"                   18
MAXPRIME                             "20,226"                   18
DISCOVERY EN ESPANOL                 "7,311"                    6


----------



## Azlen

astrohip said:


> And we're back... just a few weeks until Fall Season, and the ratings game starts anew. Until then, to hold us over, I saw today the list of cable networks by viewers. Interesting stuff..


I don't think it's how many viewers each network has but how many potential viewers they have. Just because people have the weather channel available on their system doesn't mean they watch it.


----------



## astrohip

Azlen said:


> I don't think it's how many viewers each network has but how many potential viewers they have. Just because people have the weather channel available on their system doesn't mean they watch it.


Correct. I wrote it wrong in the description, but correctly in the title area. I've corrected the description.

Thanks!


----------



## astrohip

And we're back! Fall 2013 has begun, let the ratings begin...
*
Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, September 16, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49 Rtg/Shr Viewers (millions)
8:00  ABC   DWTS-Season Premiere       3.2/9         16.19
      FOX   Bones - Season Premiere    2.2/7         7.53
      NBC   The Million Second Quiz    1.1/3         3.75
      CBS   How I Met Your Mother - R  1.3/4         4.31
      CW    Hart Of Dixie - R          0.2/1         0.71
                                       
8:30  CBS   2 Broke Girls - R          1.5/4         4.38
                                       
9:00  FOX   Sleepy Hollow-Series Prem  3.4/9         10.05
      NBC   American Ninja Warrior     1.6/4         4.23
      CBS   2 Broke Girls - R          1.5/4         5.00
      CW    Breaking Pointe-Season Fin 0.2/1         0.50
                                       
9:30  CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R    1.8/5         6.07
                                       
10:00 CBS   Under the Dome-Season Fin  2.8/8         11.84
      ABC   Castle - R                 1.5/4         7.69
      NBC   Siberia - Finale           0.8/2         2.23

comment from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Steelers/Bengals) were simulcast on the ABC affiliate in Pittsburgh and the NBC affiliate in Cincinnati. As a result, the ABC and NBC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals. Major League Baseball aired on the CW affiliate in Chicago.

FOX was number one in Adults 18-49 while ABC was on top among Total Viewers.

Update: Fox ordered Time Zone adjusted fast nationals (which usually match the final afternoon ratings)

BONES went up to 2.3 rtg in Adults 18-49 (vs. 2.2/7 this morning) with 7.8 Mil Total Viewers (vs. 7.5 Mil this morning)

This makes it EVEN with last years premiere in Adults 18-49 (2.3/7)

SLEEPY HOLLOW went up to 3.5 rtg in Adults 18-49 (vs. 3.4/9 this morning) with 10.1 Mil Total Viewers (vs. 10.0 Mil this morning)

On FOX, the season premiere of Bones scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from a 2.3 for last seasons premiere on Monday, September 17, 2012 but up 5 percent from a 2.1 for last seasons finale on April 29, 2013. The series premiere of Sleepy Hollow garnered a huge 3.4 adults 18-49 rating up 127 percent from a 1.5 for the premiere of The Mob Doctor on September 17, 2012, and, perhaps more surprisingly up 6 percent from a 3.2 for the premiere of The Following on January 21, 2013 and up 10 percent from a 3.1 for the premiere of Terra Nova on Monday, September 26, 2011. Your predictions were far too pessimistic. It was the highest broadcast drama premiere since the debut of Revolution and FOXs best Fall drama premiere in six years, since the short-lived K-ville in 2007.

On CBS, the season finale of Under the Dome earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating up 33 percent from last weeks 2.1. It should be noted that last weeks episode started half an hour late in most of the country. It was the shows best Adults 8-49 rating since July 29.

On ABC, the possibly football inflated season premiere of Dancing with the Stars scored a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating up 28 percent from a 2.5 for the premiere of last falls all-star edition on September 25, 2012 and matching last spring's premiere on March 18, 2013.

On NBC, Million Second Quiz earned a 1.1 down 35 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. The season finale of American Ninja Warrior notched a 1.6 down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The finale of Siberia garnered a 0.8 up 33 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, the season finale of Breaking Pointe matched last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, shocked at how well Sleepy Hollow did. Shows that FOX is very smart to debut their shows the week before the season actually starts and everyone else is debuting stuff. If Sleepy Hollow debuted next week against a full slate of competition, it would likely not get half as many viewers.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, shocked at how well Sleepy Hollow did. Shows that FOX is very smart to debut their shows the week before the season actually starts and everyone else is debuting stuff. If Sleepy Hollow debuted next week against a full slate of competition, it would likely not get half as many viewers.


Excellent point. I had no intention of watching it, but the reviews were interesting, and the only other show I had scheduled was the finale of UtD an hour later. So I thought I would give it a try. Had it been a busy night, it would have sat on the TiVo unwatched.


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, shocked at how well Sleepy Hollow did. Shows that FOX is very smart to debut their shows the week before the season actually starts and everyone else is debuting stuff. If Sleepy Hollow debuted next week against a full slate of competition, it would likely not get half as many viewers.


One of it's primary competitors in that slot, Dancing with the Stars, also had a new episode last night. It will be interesting to see how much the Voice and 2 Broke Girls affect it's ratings. Fox did well with the Following in this time slot in the spring so Sleepy Hollow has definite potential to hold it's own.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> One of it's primary competitors in that slot, Dancing with the Stars, also had a new episode last night. It will be interesting to see how much the Voice and 2 Broke Girls effect it's ratings. Fox did well with the Following in this time slot in the spring so Sleepy Hollow has definite potential to hold it's own.


I don't really think DwtS and The Voice are aiming for the same demographic as a drama like Sleepy Hollow, so that's probably not a big concern for FOX. Actually, given the other network competition (reality competition and sitcoms), this is probably a great timeslot for FOX to put a drama and not have any other network drama competition (assuming you don't count CW as a network).


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, given the other network competition (reality competition and sitcoms), this is probably a great timeslot for FOX to put a drama and not have any other network drama competition


Unless it's a drama about a Mob Doctor.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Castle did a lot better than I would have expected for a rerun, of course it was the season finale from last year.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, September 17, 2013:*



Code:


Time   Net    Show                            18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers
8:00   FOX    Dads - Series Premiere          2.1/7            5.57
       CBS    NCIS - R                        1.3/4            10.37
       ABC    Iron Man 2 (8-11PM)             1.2/4            3.78
       NBC    The Million Second Quiz         1.1/4            5.19
       CW     Whose Line Is It Anyway?        0.8/3            2.43
                                                              
8:30   FOX    Brooklyn Nine-Nine: Series Prem 2.5/8            6.00
       CW     Whose Line Is It Anyway? - R    0.8/2            2.33
                                                              
9:00   FOX    New Girl - Season Premiere      2.9/8            5.56
       NBC    America's Got Talent (9-11PM)   2.4/7            10.94
       CBS    NCIS: Los Angeles - R           1.1/3            7.89
       CW     Capture                         0.5/1            1.07
                                                              
9:30   FOX    The MINDY PROJECT: Season Prem  1.9/5            3.95
                                                              
10:00  CBS    Person Of Interest - R          1.0/3            6.19

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49 while NBC was on top with total viewers.

On FOX, the premiere of Dads earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating up 24 percent from a 1.7 for the season premiere of Raising Hope on October 3, 2012. The premiere of Brooklyn Nine-Nine scored a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating up 19 percent from a 2.1 for the premiere of Ben & Kate on September 26, 2012. Your predictions for both shows were about right. The season premiere of New Girl garnered a 2.9 adults 18-49 from a 2.8 on September 26, 2012. The season premiere of The MINDY PROJECT notched a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating from a 2.4 for the series premiere on September 26, 2012.

On NBC, The Million Second Quiz earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating down 27 percent from last weeks 1.5. Americas Got Talent garnered a 2.4 among adults 18-49 up 4 percent from last weeks 2.3, which aired fifteen minutes late.

ABCs broadcast of Iron Man 2 garnered a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, for the networkd best non-sports Tuesday since May 28, 2013.

On the CW, Whose Line Is It Anyway? matched last weeks 0.8. Capture notched a 0.5 up 20 percent from last weeks 0.4.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, September 18, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers (millions)
8:00  CBS   Survivor - Season Premiere 2.6/8               9.52
      FOX   The X Factor (8-10PM)      2.2/7               6.56
      NBC   The Million Second Quiz    1.2/4               4.92
      ABC   The Middle - R             1.0/3               4.12
      CW    Arrow - R                  0.3/1               1.15
                                                           
8:30  ABC   The Middle - R             1.0/3               3.93
                                                           
9:00  NBC   America's Got Talent       2.5/7               11.34
      ABC   Modern Family - R          1.2/4               3.73
      CW    Supernatural - R           0.4/1               1.08
                                                           
9:30  CBS   Big Brother: Season Fin    2.4/7               6.73
      ABC   Modern Family - R          1.5/4               4.10
                                                           
10:00 ABC   Nashville - R              0.7/2               2.56

comment from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 while NBC was on top with total viewers.

On CBS, the 90 minute premiere of Survivor scored a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating down 19 percent from a 3.2 for last falls premiere on September 19 but up 8 percent from last springs premiere. It was the show's lowest rated fall premiere ever. Your predictions were too optimistic. The 90 minute season finale of Big Brother garnered a 2.4 up 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating but down 4 percent from a 2.5 for last seasons finale on Wednesday, September 19, 2012.

On NBC, The Million Second Quiz notched a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 8 percent from last weeks 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The two hour season finale of Americas Got Talent earned a 2.5 up 14 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating and up 4 percent from a 2.4 for last years season finale on Thursday, September 13, 2012.

On FOX, The X Factor matched the 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Capture notched a 0.5 up 20 percent from last weeks 0.4.


Capture is a pretty entertaining game show. I can't believe there hasn't been more talk about it.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, September 19, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers 
8:00  CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R    2.1/7            8.84
      FOX   The X Factor               1.9/6            6.07
      NBC   The Million 2nd Quiz Final 1.4/4            5.42
      ABC   Wipeout                    1.2/4            5.06
      CW    The Vampire Diaries - R    0.2/1            0.56
                                                        
8:30  CBS   Two and a Half Men - R     1.6/5            7.03
                                                        
9:00  CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R    2.2/6            7.91
      ABC   Grey's Anatomy - R                          
      FOX   Dads - R                   1.2/3            3.02
      CW    America's Next Top Model-R 0.2/1            0.56
                                                        
9:30  CBS   Two and a Half Men - R     1.7/5            6.60
      FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.1/3            2.67
                                                        
10:00 ABC   Scandal - R                1.2/4            4.07
      CBS   Elementary - R             1.0/3            4.97
      NBC   Valerie's Story            1.0/3            4.36

comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Thursday Night Football game (Chiefs/Eagles) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Kansas City (Million Second Quiz aired on an independent channel) and the ABC affiliate in Philadelphia. As a result, the ABC and NBC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating down 14 percent from a 2.2 for last week's two hour episode.

On NBC, The Million Second Quiz finale scored a 1.4 up 27 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the season finale of Wipeout garnered a 1.2 up 9 percent from a 1.1 for September 5's two hour episode.


----------



## Azlen

I'm really curious to see if Fox is going to keep the X Factor around for another year. It couldn't get a 2 rating when there wasn't any competition. Cowell is definitely overpaid.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

X-Factor can't even beat BBT repeats? That's amazing.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, September 23, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net    Show                             18-49 Rating    Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM    NBC    The Voice (8-10PM) -Premiere     4.9    13       14.67
          CBS    How I Met Your Mother            3.6    10       9.19
          ABC    Dancing with the Stars (8-10PM)  2.3    6        13.36
          FOX    Bones                            1.9    5        6.66
          CW     Hart Of Dixie -R                 0.2    1        0.76
                             
9:00PM    FOX    Sleepy Hollow                    3.1    8        8.56
          CBS    2 Broke Girls -Premiere          2.8    7        8.76
          CW     Whose Line is it Anyway? -R      0.2    1        0.65
                                                              
9:30PM    CBS    Mom -Premiere                    2.5    6        7.92
          CW     Whose Line is it Anyway -R       0.3    1        0.73

10:00PM   NBC    The Blacklist                    3.8    10       12.62
          ABC    Castle                           2.2    6        11.48
          CBS    Hostages -Premiere               1.8    5        7.48

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Raiders/Broncos) was simulcast on the CW affiliate in Oakland. As a result, the CW numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 and with total viewers

On NBC, The Voice season 5 premiere earned a 4.9 adults 18-49 rating, up from last fall's 4.2 and last spring's 4.8 adults 18-49 rating, and the highest Voice premiere premiere since the post-Super Bowl start of the second season on Feb. 5, 2012. The Blacklist premiered to a 3.8 rating, down from the 4.1 that Revolution earned behind The Voice's fall season last year. Your predictions were too pessimistic for both shows.

On CBS, the one-hour season premiere of How I Met Your Mother matched last year's 3.6 adults 18-49 premiere rating. The season premiere of 2 Broke Girls earned a 2.8, down sharply from the 3.7 last year's season premiere earned. The series premiere of Mom earned a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Hostages earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last year's premiere of Hawaii Five-0 in the time period.

On FOX, Bones scored a 1.9, down four tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Sleepy Hollow garnered a 3.1, down four tenths from last week's 3.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars fell to a 2.3 from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating . The season premiere of Castle earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, up slightly from last year's 2.1 premiere rating.


----------



## aindik

I'd hate to see those CW numbers uninflated. 

Also, don't MNF games air before prime time on the west coast?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, some huge numbers for The Voice and The Blacklist. And I'm pretty surprised to see Sleepy Hollow hold up so well against all the new competition.


----------



## Maui

So if I look for a new Monday drama that looks like it might stick it appears to be Blacklist. 

I recorded Hostages but low ratings and no thread here makes me doubt how long it will last.


----------



## aaronwt

Isn't Hostages only a 15 episode season? I plan on watching it because it is a shorter season. Plus the ratings were similar to Hawaii 50, so that might bode well. But the last show I watched with a limited episode season was Zero Hour. And I still havent watched the last five episodes.


----------



## BrettStah

Maui said:


> So if I look for a new Monday drama that looks like it might stick it appears to be Blacklist.
> 
> I recorded Hostages but low ratings and no thread here makes me doubt how long it will last.


Yeah... we are going to let the new dramas stack up a bit to see which ones are likely to get axed - then delete without watching as they're cancelled. I hate watching a few episodes of a show that has a season-long story arc and then it gets cancelled.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aaronwt said:


> Isn't Hostages only a 15 episode season?


Yes.

Outside of HIMYM, I'm surprised at how low CBS's ratings were.


----------



## Azlen

If Hostages drops too much next week, it could definitely find itself in danger of cancellation or a Saturday burn off. NBC has to be very pleased with Blacklist. Sleepy Hollow also isn't going anywhere for awhile.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Azlen said:


> If Hostages drops too much next week, it could definitely find itself in danger of cancellation or a Saturday burn off. NBC has to be very pleased with Blacklist. Sleepy Hollow also isn't going anywhere for awhile.


Hostages if the first to make it to my "Wait and see" list based on the ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, September 24, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM    NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)         4.6     13          14.14
          ABC   Marvel's... S.H.I.E.L.D.   4.6     14          11.90
          CBS   NCIS -Premiere             3.4     10          19.47
          FOX   Dads                       1.5     5           3.65
          CW    Whose Line is it Anyway?   0.5     1           1.35
                                     
8:30PM    FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.8     5           4.00
          CW    Whose Line is it... -R     0.4     1           1.27
                                                               
9:00 PM   ABC   The Goldbergs -Premiere    3.2     9           9.11
          CBS   NCIS: LA -Premiere         3.0     8           16.17
          FOX   New Girl                   2.1     6           4.10
          CW    Capture                    0.2     1           0.72
                                                               
9:30PM    ABC   Trophy Wife -Premiere      2.3     6           6.61
          FOX   The Mindy Project          1.5     4           3.04
                                                               
10:00 PM  NBC   Chicago Fire -Premiere     2.8     8           9.25
          CBS   Person Of Interest -Premi  2.3     6           12.29
          ABC   Lucky 7 -Premiere          1.3     4           4.57

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.6, down from yesterday's colossal 5.1 adults 18-49 rating, but up from last fall's Tuesday debut (which earned a 4.0 adults 18-49 rating). The season premiere of Chicago Fire earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, up almost a full ratings point from last year's 1.9 series premiere rating.

On CBS the premiere of NCIS earned a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating, down from last years 4.1 premiere rating and the series' lowest premiere in six years. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, down from last years 3.4 premiere rating and its lowest premiere ever. Person Of Interest premiered to a series low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, down from last years 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the premiere of Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a 4.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were accurate. The premiere of The Goldbergs earned a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife premiered to a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The premiere of Lucky 7 flopped with a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, which makes it the lowest-rated fall drama in ABC's history.

On FOX, Dads earned a 1.5, down sharply from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine scored a 1.8, down eight tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 2.1, also down eight tenths from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49rating. The Mindy Project notched a 1.5, down four tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Whose Line Is It Anyway? earned a 0.5, down three tenths from last weeks 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Capture notched a 0.2, down two tenths from last weeks 0.4.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Huge premiere for SHIELD.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Fox's comedies fell flat on their collective faces last night. New Girl may be the only one that survives the full season.


----------



## TAsunder

WhiskeyTango said:


> Fox's comedies fell flat on their collective faces last night. New Girl may be the only one that survives the full season.


The Mindy Project is about where it was last season. I am not sure if it would be expected to be much higher during the premiere or not, but an average episode last season was around 1.5-1.7


----------



## Azlen

Lucky 7 becomes a contender for the first show to be canceled. The Goldbergs were the actual lottery winners having SHIELD as their lead in. That 8/7 slot for Tuesdays is brutal for Fox right now with other major network offerings all getting over 10 million viewers. Brooklyn Nine-nine getting a 1.8 has to be seen as a minor victory considering its lead in and its competition. Curious to see what happens when/if Idol returns in this slot.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

TAsunder said:


> The Mindy Project is about where it was last season. I am not sure if it would be expected to be much higher during the premiere or not, but an average episode last season was around 1.5-1.7


And the ratings will drop through the fall and spring seasons as they always do with the majority of shows. It ended last season with a 1.3. Last week was the premiere with a 1.9. It's likely it will fall a few more tenths in the coming months. Even if it holds at a 1.5, I'm not sure it's enough for another season.


----------



## smak

Fox is going to have to do something with Dads and Brooklyn Nine Nine. Perhaps flip them. Dads lead-in is killing Brooklyn.

-smak-


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, September 25, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49 Rat/Shr    Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM    FOX   The X Factor (8-10PM)      2.5      7       7.61
          ABC   The Middle -P              2.4      8       8.76
          CBS   Survivor Blood vs Water    2.3      7       9.41
          NBC   Revolution -P              1.8      6       6.80
          CW    Arrow -R                   0.3      1       1.18
                                     
8:30PM    ABC   Back in the Game -P        2.2      7       7.88
                                                            
9:00PM    ABC   Modern Family (9-10PM) -P  4.1      11      11.45
          CBS   Criminal Minds -P          2.8      8       11.29
          NBC   Law & Order:SVU(9-11PM) -P 2.7      7       9.50
          CW    Capture                    0.2      1       0.63
                                     
10:00PM   CBS   CSI -P                     2.1      6       8.96
          ABC   Nashville -P               2.1      6       6.62

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On ABC, the season premiere of The Middle earned a 2.4, down half a ratings point from last year's 2.9 hour-long season premiere rating. The premiere of Back in the Game earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, making it the lowest-rated fall comedy premiere on ABC since 2009. The one-hour premiere of Modern Family earned a 4.1, down sharply from from last year's 5.5 premiere adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Nashville notched a 2.1, down seven tenths from last year's 2.8 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On CBS, Survivor scored a series low 2.3, down three tenths from last week's 2.6 premiere adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Criminal Minds earned a 2.8, down three tenths from last year's 3.1 premiere rating. The season premiere of CSI earned a 2.1, down four tenths from last year's 2.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On NBC, the second season premiere of Revolution notched a series low-matching 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, a far cry from the 4.1 adults 18-49 rating its season one premiere earned, and down two tenths from the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating last year's finale earned. Your predictions were too optimistic. The two hour premiere of Law And Order: SVU earned a 2.7, up six tenths from last year's 2.1 premiere rating.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.5, up three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the series finale Capture earned a 0.2 adults 18-49 rating, down two tenths from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Not a good start for Revolution. Last place on the night among the four major networks. That's pretty bad.


----------



## BrettStah

Revolution used to follow The Voice, right? Now it's forced to fend for itself, and it's not doing very well. I think we're going to hold off starting watching it until we see if it's going to last the entire season or not.


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> Revolution used to follow The Voice, right? Now it's forced to fend for itself, and it's not doing very well. I think we're going to hold off starting watching it until we see if it's going to last the entire season or not.


Well, unlike a first-year show, it's got a contract for a full second season. So presumably they'll make all the episode. Whether they air them in season or hold them for a summer burnoff will depend on whether they have other programs that could do better in the timeslot.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> Not a good start for Revolution. Last place on the night among the four major networks. That's pretty bad.


Not surprised at all.


----------



## Azlen

Revolution premiered bad and it was also a bad episode. I can definitely see a drop next week. One of NBC's big success stories last year may crash and burn in year 2. They can't be happy about that.

Weird that almost every returning show was down from their premiere last year except for the long in the tooth SVU.


----------



## astrohip

I was noticing that each one of ABC's Tuesday shows was lower than the one before it. In all three area: viewers, share, ratings. And Tuesday was "all-new" night from ABC. Their experiment to put all new shows on was a flop. While it seems like a gimmick to us TV-watching, DVR-using vets, clearly having a strong leader works for the shows that follow.

So in essence they doomed a couple shows to failure by having -zero- lead-in.

ABC is run by idiots.



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers  
8:00PM   ABC   Marvel's... S.H.I.E.L.D.   4.6     14          11.90
                                               
9:00PM   ABC   The Goldbergs -Premiere    3.2     9           9.11
                                                                         
9:30PM   ABC   Trophy Wife -Premiere      2.3     6           6.61
                                                                         
10:00PM  ABC   Lucky 7 -Premiere          1.3     4           4.57


----------



## DevdogAZ

Well, The Goldbergs had an amazing lead in, and Trophy Wife had a pretty good lead in. You can't really say those shows were doomed. Perhaps they could have put the two comedies first and then SHIELD in the middle, which would have provided a great lead in for Lucky 7, but would have left the comedies to try and self start, which likely would not have worked.


----------



## smak

Does an hour show help as a lead-in as much as a 1/2 hour show.

Seems like it shouldn't, as sometimes there isn't that much choice of what to watch at 8:30 or 9:30, unless you switch over to the 2nd half of another show.

-smak-


----------



## Worf

Well, ABC's strategy of using Marvel's Agents of SHIELD opposite of NCIS was already goofy from the get-go. They wanted SHIELD to be something that takes the ratings away from NCIS. Or more specifically, to take some of those nearly 20M viewers away from CBS.

Which is completely stupid, because NCIS's 18-49 ratings have traditionally been beaten (while NCIS is typically #1, it does drop to #2 from time to time) quite easily. The shows that beat NCIS typically get 1/4th the number of viewers as well, but higher ratings.

So it's stupid to go after the NCIS viewers because they're generally not the desired 18-49 age range (if a show with 5M viewers can beat NCIS with its 20M in ratings...). Secondly, well, I'm fairly certain the main NCIS demographic doesn't really care too much about comic superheroes that much these days, either.

Just because NCIS and NCIS LA can routinely draw in more than 10M viewers Tuesday nights doesn't mean the viewing population is what you want to go for. I think I saw a matrix of what ad rates were on NCIS and NCIS LA, and they were amongst the cheapest.


----------



## Azlen

Worf said:


> Well, ABC's strategy of using Marvel's Agents of SHIELD opposite of NCIS was already goofy from the get-go. They wanted SHIELD to be something that takes the ratings away from NCIS. Or more specifically, to take some of those nearly 20M viewers away from CBS.
> 
> Which is completely stupid, because NCIS's 18-49 ratings have traditionally been beaten (while NCIS is typically #1, it does drop to #2 from time to time) quite easily. The shows that beat NCIS typically get 1/4th the number of viewers as well, but higher ratings.
> 
> So it's stupid to go after the NCIS viewers because they're generally not the desired 18-49 age range (if a show with 5M viewers can beat NCIS with its 20M in ratings...). Secondly, well, I'm fairly certain the main NCIS demographic doesn't really care too much about comic superheroes that much these days, either.
> 
> Just because NCIS and NCIS LA can routinely draw in more than 10M viewers Tuesday nights doesn't mean the viewing population is what you want to go for. I think I saw a matrix of what ad rates were on NCIS and NCIS LA, and they were amongst the cheapest.


I don't think they put SHIELD up against NCIS to steal viewers away. They picked that slot because they thought it could be successful there. Probably for the exact reasons you mentioned. NCIS skews old so there were a lot of younger viewers available at that time. I'd say the first week's ratings were wins for both networks.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Revolution premiered bad and it was also a bad episode. I can definitely see a drop next week. One of NBC's big success stories last year may crash and burn in year 2. They can't be happy about that.
> 
> Weird that almost every returning show was down from their premiere last year except for the long in the tooth SVU.


I think NBC screwed the pooch when they put the show on hiatus last year. People who watched but were on the fence and might have stuck with it just didn't bother to come back, and now it's a new season, with even more time passed. Doomed to failure. I didn't think the episode was as bad as most, and I was on the fence about coming back myself, so I'll stick with it as long as NBC does.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> I don't think they put SHIELD up against NCIS to steal viewers away. They picked that slot because they thought it could be successful there. Probably for the exact reasons you mentioned. NCIS skews old so there were a lot of younger viewers available at that time. I'd say the first week's ratings were wins for both networks.


And if SHIELD pulls the vast majority of 18-49 away from NCIS, then it renders the show crippled. Where other shows have "beat" NCIS in that category, I don't think any show has really annihilated it. SHIELD might have that ability, and in some respects that could kill NCIS viability. I could see CBS eventually moving it to Sunday night with other older skewing shows, maybe at 10PM. But I like that ABC is going for the kill. It's sort of like what CBS did to NBC when they moved Survivor to Thursday nights up against Must See TV, which was really one of the turning points that took down NBC.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Worf said:


> Well, ABC's strategy of using Marvel's Agents of SHIELD opposite of NCIS was already goofy from the get-go. They wanted SHIELD to be something that takes the ratings away from NCIS. Or more specifically, to take some of those nearly 20M viewers away from CBS.
> 
> Which is completely stupid, because NCIS's 18-49 ratings have traditionally been beaten (while NCIS is typically #1, it does drop to #2 from time to time) quite easily. The shows that beat NCIS typically get 1/4th the number of viewers as well, but higher ratings.
> 
> So it's stupid to go after the NCIS viewers because they're generally not the desired 18-49 age range (if a show with 5M viewers can beat NCIS with its 20M in ratings...). Secondly, well, I'm fairly certain the main NCIS demographic doesn't really care too much about comic superheroes that much these days, either.
> 
> Just because NCIS and NCIS LA can routinely draw in more than 10M viewers Tuesday nights doesn't mean the viewing population is what you want to go for. I think I saw a matrix of what ad rates were on NCIS and NCIS LA, and they were amongst the cheapest.


I love how you just make **** up and throw it out there as fact. Clueless.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I think NBC screwed the pooch when they put the show on hiatus last year. *People who watched but were on the fence and might have stuck with it just didn't bother to come ba*ck, and now it's a new season, with even more time passed. Doomed to failure. I didn't think the episode was as bad as most, and I was on the fence about coming back myself, so I'll stick with it as long as NBC does.


That's an interesting observation. Having a hiatus does create a tipping point, if someone wants one. Like me.

Example: I was wishy-washy about Revolution. Liked it, but it just kept going "off the rails", as they say. Too much stupid mixed in with not enough plot advancement mixed in with total writer's brain-farts. So then it goes on winter hiatus.

When it came back in the spring, I watched the first episode and said enough. SP deleted. Would I have done it anyway? Who knows. But it gave me an easy point at which to make a judgment call.

Not all hiatus are bad. But they don't always work out either.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> That's an interesting observation. Having a hiatus does create a tipping point, if someone wants one. Like me.
> 
> Example: I was wishy-washy about Revolution. Liked it, but it just kept going "off the rails", as they say. Too much stupid mixed in with not enough plot advancement mixed in with total writer's brain-farts. So then it goes on winter hiatus.
> 
> When it came back in the spring, I watched the first episode and said enough. SP deleted. Would I have done it anyway? Who knows. But it gave me an easy point at which to make a judgment call.
> 
> Not all hiatus are bad. But they don't always work out either.


I personally think hiatus' are bad for serialized shows, unless ratings are REALLY strong and it's been on awhile. Even Lost went away from hiatus after awhile and went with a contiguous season. If ratings are not great, or sinking, going on hiatus is going to lose the fringe watcher. They'll find something else, or by the time it comes back, they will forget what it's about, watch the first new episode (like you) and be confused. A serialized show needs continuity. In some respects the best way to watch one is to watch them all in one sitting  That doesn't bode well for ratings though.


----------



## JohnB1000

So apparently the Robin Williams sitcom, with a Big Bang lead in, crushed the Michael J Fox one. 16mill to 7mill (4.0 to 2.1) or thereabouts.


----------



## lambertman

They won't be head-to-head again as MJF's regular timeslot is 9:30, but TCO should obliterate Sean Saves The World, even if it falls into the high 2s. NBC's Thursday looks to be cratering once and for all.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, September 26, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                            18-49         Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory (8-9PM) -P  5.6   17      18.90
        FOX     The X Factor (8-9PM)            2.0   6       6.38
        ABC     Marvel's Agents of SHIELD -R    1.4   4       5.17
        NBC     Parks and Recreation (8-9PM)    1.3   4       3.30
        CW      The Vampire Diaries -R          0.3   1       0.92
    
9:00PM  CBS     The Crazy Ones -P               4.0   11      15.60
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy (9-11PM) -P      3.4   9       9.26
        NBC     The Michael J. Fox Show -P      2.1   6       7.30
        FOX     Glee -P                         2.0   5       5.17
        CW      America's Next Top Model -R     0.2   1       0.79
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men -P           2.9   8       11.54
        
10:00PM CBS     Elementary -P                   2.1   6       10.14
        NBC     Parenthood -P                   1.6   5       5.17

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Thursday Night Football game (49ers/Rams) was simulcast on the ABC affiliate in San Francisco and the CW affiliate in St Louis. As a result, the ABC and CW numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On CBS, the one-hour premiere of The Big Bang Theory premiered to a 5.6 adults 18-49 rating up from last year's 5.0 premiere rating. The premiere of The Crazy Ones earned a 4.0 adults 18-49 rating. The premiere of Two and a Half Men earned a 2.9, down six tenths from last year's 3.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating. The second season premiere of Elementary earned a 2.1, down a full ratings point from last year's 3.1 premiere rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On NBC, the one-hour season premiere of Parks & Recreation earned a 1.3, down four tenths from last year's 1.7 premiere rating. The series premiere of The Michael J Fox Show notched a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating,making it the lowest rated Thursday fall comedy series premiere ever in NBC history. Your predictions were too optimistic. The season premiere of Parenthood garnered a series low-tying 1.6, down three tenths from last year's 1.9 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On ABC, the two-hour season premiere of Grey's Anatomy earned a 3.4, down a full ratings point from last year's 4.4 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On FOX, The X Factor matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Glee earned a 2.0, down sharply from last year's 3.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating.


----------



## JohnB1000

One thing I read from that is that Crazy One's lost viewers where MJF picked up quite a lot.


----------



## Azlen

JohnB1000 said:


> One thing I read from that is that Crazy One's lost viewers where MJF picked up quite a lot.


I think that is more due to their lead ins. BBT looks to be the highest rated non-sports show on television right now. They scored a 5.6 and I don't think anything else this week came close. P&R didn't debut well at all. Crazy Ones still had about double the audience of MJF no matter how you slice it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

JohnB1000 said:


> One thing I read from that is that Crazy One's lost viewers where MJF picked up quite a lot.


Not really surprising given the shows that preceded each.


----------



## aaronwt

astrohip said:


> That's an interesting observation. Having a hiatus does create a tipping point, if someone wants one. Like me.
> 
> Example: I was wishy-washy about Revolution. Liked it, but it just kept going "off the rails", as they say. Too much stupid mixed in with not enough plot advancement mixed in with total writer's brain-farts. So then it goes on winter hiatus.
> 
> When it came back in the spring, I watched the first episode and said enough. SP deleted. Would I have done it anyway? Who knows. But it gave me an easy point at which to make a judgment call.
> 
> Not all hiatus are bad. But they don't always work out either.


I'm surprised that they moved Revolution to an 8PM slot. That show seems far too violent to be on so early.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aaronwt said:


> I'm surprised that they moved Revolution to an 8PM slot. That show seems far too violent to be on so early.


I was just reading an interview with the producers and this came up. NBC basically told them not to worry about and just make the show that they want, regardless of time slot expectations.


----------



## marksman

astrohip said:


> I was noticing that each one of ABC's Tuesday shows was lower than the one before it. In all three area: viewers, share, ratings. And Tuesday was "all-new" night from ABC. Their experiment to put all new shows on was a flop. While it seems like a gimmick to us TV-watching, DVR-using vets, clearly having a strong leader works for the shows that follow. So in essence they doomed a couple shows to failure by having -zero- lead-in. ABC is run by idiots. Time Net Show 18-49 Rating/Share Viewers 8:00PM ABC Marvel's... S.H.I.E.L.D. 4.6 14 11.90 9:00PM ABC The Goldbergs -Premiere 3.2 9 9.11 9:30PM ABC Trophy Wife -Premiere 2.3 6 6.61 10:00PM ABC Lucky 7 -Premiere 1.3 4 4.57


Actually that night worked out extremely well for ABC. The only issue is Lucky 7, which was not considered a strong contender to begin with. Marvel was an absolute monster hit, The Goodbergs got ratings that would make it a success on any of the networks and Trophy Wife was enough to stand a chance for the season with above average ratings for a new sitcom.

One thing a lot of people don't realize is audience retention is not something the networks worry about much. They are worried about ratings, plain and simple. So even if a show gets larger ratings because of its huge lead in it gets credit for those ratings. The network does not discount them or try to balance them out when comparing shows with big lead ins and shows with no lead ins.

If show A has a 4.0 demo lead in and gets a 2.5 rating while show B has a 1.0 demo lead in and gets a 1.8 rating, show A is going to be renewed over Show B. There are plenty of other factors that work into the decision making process but the ability to retain or build an audience is not one that has virtually any weight at the end of the day.


----------



## marksman

JohnB1000 said:


> One thing I read from that is that Crazy One's lost viewers where MJF picked up quite a lot.


Perfect example of what I was just talking about. Even with that reality Crazy One was a huge hit and MJF was not. If they maintain similar ratios throughout the year there is 0% chance Crazy Ones would be canceled and MJF chances would come down to its ratings versus other NBC shows not just its lead in.


----------



## Azlen

marksman said:


> Actually that night worked out extremely well for ABC. The only issue is Lucky 7, which was not considered a strong contender to begin with. Marvel was an absolute monster hit, The Goodbergs got ratings that would make it a success on any of the networks and Trophy Wife was enough to stand a chance for the season with above average ratings for a new sitcom.
> 
> One thing a lot of people don't realize is audience retention is not something the networks worry about much. They are worried about ratings, plain and simple. So even if a show gets larger ratings because of its huge lead in it gets credit for those ratings. The network does not discount them or try to balance them out when comparing shows with big lead ins and shows with no lead ins.
> 
> If show A has a 4.0 demo lead in and gets a 2.5 rating while show B has a 1.0 demo lead in and gets a 1.8 rating, show A is going to be renewed over Show B. There are plenty of other factors that work into the decision making process but the ability to retain or build an audience is not one that has virtually any weight at the end of the day.


That's not always true. CBS canceled Rob and it had a 3.7 rating. CBS thought it was losing too much of the audience from BBT so they canceled it. It's definitely something that is taken into account.


----------



## marksman

Azlen said:


> That's not always true. CBS canceled Rob and it had a 3.7 rating. CBS thought it was losing too much of the audience from BBT so they canceled it. It's definitely something that is taken into account.


Working on checking it out but what comedies did CBS renew with lower ratings?

Given their slate of comedies it is likely rob was below the ratings of all the sitcoms cbs renewed. CBS is one of the most pragmatic about this. They cut the lowest rated sitcom at the end of the year almost every year. Even if they had early cancellations.

http://m.deadline.com/2012/05/full-2011-2012-tv-season-series-rankings/

If you look at the ratings Rules of Engagement was the only comedy renewed below Rob, and that was because of syndication.


----------



## astrohip

Holy moley, one week into the season, and we already have our first Bubble Watch.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...indy-project-more-predicted-cancelled/205391/


----------



## Azlen

marksman said:


> Working on checking it out but what comedies did CBS renew with lower ratings?
> 
> Given their slate of comedies it is likely rob was below the ratings of all the sitcoms cbs renewed. CBS is one of the most pragmatic about this. They cut the lowest rated sitcom at the end of the year almost every year. Even if they had early cancellations.
> 
> http://m.deadline.com/2012/05/full-2011-2012-tv-season-series-rankings/
> 
> If you look at the ratings Rules of Engagement was the only comedy renewed below Rob, and that was because of syndication.


Lead in's are definitely considered when a network decides the fate of a series. When Rob was canceled, one of the reasons given was the inability to hold Big Bang's audience. It's like a handicap. A show following a big hit will always be boosted because of that. Network executives would be foolish to ignore that when making their decisions. That being said, they are network executives and there are no hard and fast rules for anything they do.


----------



## Church AV Guy

astrohip said:


> Holy moley, one week into the season, and we already have our first Bubble Watch.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...indy-project-more-predicted-cancelled/205391/


I think it's a bit early, even for their crystal ball predictions. I wonder what the accuracy of their early predictions in past years have been?


----------



## mattack

marksman said:


> Working on checking it out but what comedies did CBS renew with lower ratings?
> 
> Given their slate of comedies it is likely rob was below the ratings of all the sitcoms cbs renewed. CBS is one of the most pragmatic about this. They cut the lowest rated sitcom at the end of the year almost every year. Even if they had early cancellations.
> 
> http://m.deadline.com/2012/05/full-2011-2012-tv-season-series-rankings/
> 
> If you look at the ratings Rules of Engagement was the only comedy renewed below Rob, and that was because of syndication.


ARGH, I was about to answer Rules of Engagement.. heh.. should've read the whole thing..


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, September 29, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net   Show                                        18-49 Rat  Viewers 
7:00  FOX   NFL Football (Eagles/Broncos ) - Live       6.3/20     17.64
      NBC   Football Night in America Part 1 - Live     2.1/7       6.17
      CBS   NFL Football/60 Minutes - Season Premiere   1.4/4      10.39
      ABC   Once Upon A Time - Clip Show                1.3/4       5.07
                                                                 
7:30  FOX   The OT - Live                               4.0/12     10.51
      NBC   Football Night in America Part 2 - Live     3.4/10      9.29
                                                                 
8:00  NBC   Football Night in America Part 3 - Live     5.3/15     14.99
      FOX   The Simpsons - Season Premiere              2.8/8       6.29
      ABC   Once Upon A Time - Season Premiere          2.6/7       8.45
      CBS   60 Minutes/The Amazing Race - Season Prem   2.0/7       8.78
                                                                 
8:30  NBC   Sunday Night Football:                      6.7/15     18.47
      FOX   Bob's Burgers - Season Premiere             2.1/5       4.41
                                                                 
9:00  FOX   Family Guy - Season Premiere                2.6/6       5.25
      ABC   Revenge - Season Premiere                   2.4/6       8.04
      CBS   The Amazing Race/The Good Wife - Season Pre 1.5/3       8.93
                                                                 
9:30  FOX   American Dad - Season Premiere              2.1/5       4.28
                                                                 
10:00 CBS   The Good Wife/The Mentalist - Season Prem   1.6/4       9.72
      ABC   Betrayal - Series Premiere                  1.5/4       5.29

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC, FOX & CBS (NFL Football) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. In multiple East Coast markets, including New York City, CBS's entire primetime lineup started fifteen minutes late due to NFL overtime.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, which featured a match-up between the Patriots and the Falcons earned a preliminary 6.7 down 29 percent from last week's preliminary 6.9 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11PM.

On ABC, a Once Upon A Time clip show earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating down 32 percent from last years 1.9 on September 30, 2012. The season premiere of Once Upon A Time scored a 2.6 down 33 percent from last years 3.9 but up 13 percent from a 2.3 for last springs finale. Your predictions were accurate. The season premiere of Revenge garnered a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating down 25 percent from last years 3.2 but up 41 percent from a 1.7 for the season 2 finale on May 12. The series premiere of Betrayal notched a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 29 percent from a 2.1 for the series premiere of 666 Park Avenue in the timeslot last year and tying Red Widow as ABC's lowest in-season Sunday debut ever. Those who wish to play Fan Excuse Bingo will note that last year, ABCs primetime lineup was not competing with the series finale of Breaking Bad.

Note: CBSs primetime line-up was delayed by fifteen minutes in multiple East Coast markets including New York, Chicago, Houston, Detroit, Tampa, Nashville, Hartford, Kansas City, Memphis and Knoxville, due to football overruns. Consider these numbers scrambled! However, it's safe to say that all of CBS's programs are down from last year.

On FOX, NFL Football scored a preliminary 6.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of The Simpsons earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating down 26 percent from last years 3.8 on Sunday, September 30, 2012. The season premiere of Bobs Burgers garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating down 19 percent from last years 2.6. The season premiere of Family Guy notched a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating down 21 percent from a 3.3 last year. The season premiere of American Dad scored a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating down 16 percent from last years 2.5.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, September 30, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net  Show                       18-49 Rtg/Shr  Viewers (millions)
8:00  NBC  The Voice (8-10PM)         4.6/13          14.15
      CBS  How I Met Your Mother      3.1/9            7.73
      FOX  Bones                      2.2/6            7.07
      ABC  DWTS (8-10PM)              2.0/5           12.81
      CW   iHeart Radio Music         0.4/1            1.05
                                                     
8:30  CBS  We Are Men - Series Prem   2.0/5            6.40
                                                       
9:00  FOX  Sleepy Hollow              3.0/8            7.93
      CBS  2 Broke Girls              2.4/6            7.59
                                                       
9:30  CBS  Mom                        2.2/5            6.93
                                                       
10:00 NBC  The Blacklist              3.6/10          12.08
      ABC  Castle                     2.2/6           10.90
      CBS  Hostages                   1.5/4            5.99

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Dolphins/Saints) was simulcast on the CW affiliate in Miami and the NBC affiliate in New Orleans. As a result, NBC and the CW numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last week's 5.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist garnered a 3.6 down 5 percent from last weeks 3.8 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a tad pessimistic.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother scored a 3.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating down 16 percent from a 3.7 for last weeks one hour premiere. The series premiere of We Are Men notched a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating down 17 percent from a 2.4 for last seasons premiere of Partners on September 24, 201 and ranking as CBS's lowest rated in season conedy debut ever2. 2 Broke Girls tied its series low with a 2.4 down 14 percent from last weeks 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Mom garnered a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 12 percent from a 2.5 for last weeks premiere. Hostages earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 17 percent from a 1.8 for last weeks premiere.

On FOX, Bones scored a 2.2 up 16 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Sleepy Hollow garnered a 3.0 down 3 percent from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars earned a 2.0 down 13 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating . Castle notched a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On the CW, the iHeartRadio Music Festival scored a 0.4 down 33 percent from a 0.6 on October 1, 2012.


----------



## Steveknj

Is there ANYONE under 50 watching DWTS? That's an amazing split. What does ABC do? Just leave it alone and figure they can still sell ad time for baby boomer products and make some money?


----------



## astrohip

Here are some Sunday Cable ratings. I've taken roughly the top 20 shows (plus MoS, since it was a premium premiere). For the full list (100 shows), click the link.

As always, comments and linkback to TVbytheNumbers:

The Breaking Bad finale was Sunday's top cable program with a huge 5.3 up from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating . Talking Bad came in second with a 2.3 way up from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating when it aired after Low Winter Sun.



Code:


Show                  Net     Time      Viewers (L+SD) 18-49 Rating (L+SD)
Breaking Bad          AMC     9:00 PM     10280        5.3
TALKING BAD           AMC     10:15 PM     4434        2.3
Big Bang Theory, THE  TBSC    9:30 PM      3631        1.5
Big Bang Theory, THE  TBSC    10:00 PM     3401        1.4
Breaking Bad MARATHON AMC     7:45 PM      3070        1.3
Big Bang Theory, THE  TBSC    7:30 PM      3335        1.3
Big Bang Theory, THE  TBSC    8:00 PM      3486        1.3
BIG BANG THEORY, THE  TBSC    10:30 PM     3093        1.3
BIG BANG THEORY, THE  TBSC    9:00 PM      3352        1.3
BIG BANG THEORY, THE  TBSC    8:30 PM      3499        1.2
REAL HSWIVES OF NJ    BRVO    8:00 PM      2502        1.2
BIG BANG THEORY, THE  TBSC    7:00 PM      2598        1.0
NASCAR SPRINT CUP     ESPN    2:00 PM      3969        1.0
KEEPING UP KARDASHIAN ENT     9:00 PM      1799        1.0
NFL COUNTDOWN         ESPN    10:00 AM     2154        0.9
Family Guy            ADSM    11:00 PM     1724        0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE  TBSC    6:30 PM      2106        0.8
Family Guy            ADSM    10:00 PM     1788        0.8
HOMELAND S3           SHO1    9:00 PM      1876        0.8
Boardwalk Empire      HBOM    9:02 PM      1989        0.8
MOUNTAIN MEN          HIST    9:00 PM      3242        0.7

MASTERS OF SEX S1     SHO1    10:00 PM     998         0.4


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Tuesday night was not a good night for network television.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> Tuesday night was not a good night for network television.


Care to elaborate? I know I had 5 or 6 shows recording last night (while I watched the baseball game)


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Ratings took big hits for most shows last night.

Agents of SHIELD down 34%
Dads 1.3 rating
Brooklyn 9-9 1.4 rating
The Goldbergs down 29%
Trophy Wife down 39%
Lucky 7 down 38% to a 0.8 rating
Person of Interest posted a series low


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 1, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (Millions)
8:00  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)         4.4/13            14.20
      CBS   NCIS                       3.4/11            19.33
      ABC   Marvel's SHIELD            3.1/10            8.40
      FOX   Dads                       1.3/4             3.42
      CW    iHeartRadio Music Fest     0.4/1             1.09
                                                         
8:30  FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.4/4             3.42
                                                         
9:00  CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles          2.7/7             14.79
      ABC   The Goldbergs              2.2/6             6.16
      FOX   New Girl                   1.9/5             3.89
                                                         
9:30  FOX   The Mindy Project          1.5/4             2.96
      ABC   Trophy Wife                1.4/4             4.28
                                                         
10:00 NBC   Chicago Fire               2.8/8             9.00
      CBS   Person Of Interest         2.0/6             12.16
      ABC   Lucky 7                    0.8/2             2.81

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.4 down 6 percent from last weeks 4.7 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, up 4 percent from last weeks 2.7 series premiere rating.

On CBS NCIS notched a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 6 percent from last weeks 3.6. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last weeks 3.0. Person Of Interest garnered a series low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 13 percent from last weeks 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the second episode of Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating down 34 percent from last weeks 4.7. The Goldbergs garnered a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 29 percent from last weeks 3.1.Trophy Wife scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating down 39 percent from last weeks 2.3. Lucky 7 notched a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating down 38 percent from last weeks 1.3.

On FOX, Dads earned a 1.3 down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine scored a 1.4 down 22 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 1.9 down 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, night two of the iHeartradio Music Festival earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating up 33 percent from last nights 0.3.


----------



## astrohip

Huge drop for SHIELD. Dead man walking Lucky 7. Trophy Wife doesn't look much better, it will only survive if ABC has some reason it wants it to make it. Mindy Project--why hasn't it been cancelled yet?

Even though B-99 has the same number of viewers as Dads (although a slight uptick in the demo), I think FOX may want to give it more of a chance. Just a hunch.

As WT points out, terrible night for OTA TV.


----------



## LoadStar

Man, does NCIS skew old. That is amazing.


----------



## Steveknj

So why the bad night for TV? I know here in the Northeast we've been having some great weather, but it still gets dark before prime time. I don't think baseball would make that much of a dent, could it? I'm positive opening night of the NHL didn't!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> So why the bad night for TV? I know here in the Northeast we've been having some great weather, but it still gets dark before prime time. I don't think baseball would make that much of a dent, could it? I'm positive opening night of the NHL didn't!


Looks like a lot of people gave up on the shows after the pilot episodes.


----------



## Steveknj

WhiskeyTango said:


> Looks like a lot of people gave up on the shows after the pilot episodes.


Is this type of dropoff normal? At least to this extent?

It seems dropoff though is across the board, not only on pilots though.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> Is this type of dropoff normal? At least to this extent?
> 
> It seems dropoff though is across the board, not only on pilots though.


I believe a normal drop from the 1st to 2nd episode is around 20-25%. Honestly, I don't know what happened last night. I was pretty surprised when I saw the numbers from last night. Those changes in numbers are definitely not normal.


----------



## philhu

Revolution concept is a bit , uh...dumb.

If power had been off for 15 years, when they flipped the switch back on, how did the powerplants start running again by themselves? 5 seconds after the switch was thrown, lights came on everywhere. How does that make any sense.

I wish they would at least make a pass at making the shows believeable.


----------



## astrohip

philhu said:


> Revolution concept is a bit , uh...dumb.
> 
> If power had been off for 15 years, when they flipped the switch back on, how did the powerplants start running again by themselves? 5 seconds after the switch was thrown, lights came on everywhere. How does that make any sense.
> 
> I wish they would at least make a pass at making the shows believeable.


But the question is, what affect did this have on the ratings?


----------



## aaronwt

WhiskeyTango said:


> Looks like a lot of people gave up on the shows after the pilot episodes.


They still don't have DVR numbers. That can make a difference as well. I know I have several shows from Tuesday I don't watch until later in the week. And I still haven't watched the first episode of NCIS. I wanted to watch the 1st and 2nd episode back to back.


----------



## philhu

astrohip said:


> But the question is, what affect did this have on the ratings?


Sorry, last line didn't post:

So, I bet quite a few people are just as annoyed about the science of the situation being bent until it breaks. I for one, gave up this week. It feels like the audience was used, led up to the power coming back on, then back off in 5 minutes, what a waste of a season.


----------



## aaronwt

philhu said:


> Revolution concept is a bit , uh...dumb.
> 
> If power had been off for 15 years, when they flipped the switch back on, how did the powerplants start running again by themselves? 5 seconds after the switch was thrown, lights came on everywhere. How does that make any sense.
> 
> I wish they would at least make a pass at making the shows believeable.


That has always been a rarity. The vast majority of Tv shows are nowhere near realistic and I don't expect them to be. Since they are fiction. Even when based on fact the shows take many, many liberties that do not occur in the real world. You can find facets of any show that make no sense. This has always been the norm for TV shows. But if I dwelled on it I would not be watching any show since the unrealistic stupidity would always get in the way of just about every show ever made.


----------



## aaronwt

philhu said:


> Sorry, last line didn't post:
> 
> So, I bet quite a few people are just as annoyed about the science of the situation being bent until it breaks. I for one, gave up this week. It feels like the audience was used, led up to the power coming back on, then back off in 5 minutes, what a waste of a season.


But anyone who watched the seaosn 1 finale knew this was going to happen. It was certainly no surprise.


----------



## Steveknj

philhu said:


> Sorry, last line didn't post:
> 
> So, I bet quite a few people are just as annoyed about the science of the situation being bent until it breaks. I for one, gave up this week. It feels like the audience was used, led up to the power coming back on, then back off in 5 minutes, what a waste of a season.


Maybe this would have been a better post to put in the Revolution thread?

As for ratings. I know I'm still working my way through Sunday's shows. And this is typically the time I get bogged down and usually don't catch up until the Thanksgiving break. I spend a fair amount of time watching the baseball post season and hockey. So I'm sure I'm the type of viewer that doesn't show up in the ratings (and I don't usually watch ads on recorded stuff). Could it be that people are just recording stuff and checking out other things and then going back and watching these shows later?


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Maybe this would have been a better post to put in the Revolution thread?
> 
> As for ratings. I know I'm still working my way through Sunday's shows. And this is typically the time I get bogged down and usually don't catch up until the Thanksgiving break. I spend a fair amount of time watching the baseball post season and hockey. So I'm sure I'm the type of viewer that doesn't show up in the ratings (and I don't usually watch ads on recorded stuff). Could it be that people are just recording stuff and checking out other things and then going back and watching these shows later?


I thought he meant to post in the Revolution thread, hence my smily.

I read where DVR penetration, just in the last two years, has gone from 22% to 45%. HUGE numbers. And I think this is having more of an effect than the ratings will acknowledge.


----------



## smak

LoadStar said:


> Man, does NCIS skew old. That is amazing.


Look at Person of Interest compared to New Girl in the age of viewers Wow.

-smak-


----------



## Steveknj

smak said:


> Look at Person of Interest compared to New Girl in the age of viewers Wow.
> 
> -smak-


When you start to look at this, you have to wonder, should advertisers REALLY be paying more attention to the older demo? I get the whole "the younger demos are less set in their ways and can be more easily advertised to), but the older demos have more disposable income. It's something interesting to consider.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> When you start to look at this, you have to wonder, should advertisers REALLY be paying more attention to the older demo? I get the whole "the younger demos are less set in their ways and can be more easily advertised to), but the older demos have more disposable income. It's something interesting to consider.


That's not the way TV advertising works. They target the younger demo because they are harder to reach. Take NCIS for example, of it's almost 20 million viewers, less than 4.5 million were between 18-49.

Also, of the almost 106 million viewers last night, only about 39 million were within the 18-49 range. There are a whole lot more older people watching TV which makes the younger demo a rarer commodity and therefore more valuable. Which is why advertisers are willing to pay more for ads in shows with higher 18-49 ratings.

Primetime is the best time to target that younger demo. If you are home during a weekday and pay attention to the commercials on, they are mostly for lawyers (medicine related health problems, etc.), AARP, and medical devices. It's obvious the target during the day is the retired crowd. Older crowds (pre-retired) can be reached in primetime as well as the "pre-primetime" hours between 5-8 during the evening news shows. There is no reason to focus on them during primetime because they'll be there anyway and you can get them at other times.


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> That's not the way TV advertising works. They target the younger demo because they are harder to reach. Take NCIS for example, of it's almost 20 million viewers, less than 4.5 million were between 18-49.
> 
> Also, of the almost 106 million viewers last night, only about 39 million were within the 18-49 range. There are a whole lot more older people watching TV which makes the younger demo a rarer commodity and therefore more valuable. Which is why advertisers are willing to pay more for ads in shows with higher 18-49 ratings.


Scarcity isn't going to provide value all by itself.

I mean, viewers 100+ are scarce. A very small percentage of viewers are 100+. They are very elusive, yet nobody is trying to reach them.

Same viewers whose primary language is Russian. Very, very scarce.

You get the point.

Younger viewers are valuable because ads that reach them result in more sales per person reached than do ads that reach older people. This is because younger people are more likely to buy something they see in an ad than older people are. Or, so the theory goes.


----------



## cherry ghost

The Goldbergs and Trophy Wife aren't doing any better than the shows they replaced, Happy Endings and Don't Trust the B...., and have a much better lead in.

Does ABC have any shows waiting other than Suburgatory?

Should be interesting to see what Super Fun Night does tonight after Modern Family.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Scarcity isn't going to provide value all by itself. I mean, viewers 100+ are scarce. A very small percentage of viewers are 100+. They are very elusive, yet nobody is trying to reach them. Same viewers whose primary language is Russian. Very, very scarce. You get the point. Younger viewers are valuable because ads that reach them result in more sales per person reached than do ads that reach older people. This is because younger people are more likely to buy something they see in an ad than older people are. Or, so the theory goes.


But the issue WT was trying to point out, but kind of left off, is that it's a cost/benefit analysis. Older viewers can be reached more cost effectively at other times of the day when ads are not as expensive. Thus, the advertisers use prime time, when ads are most expensive, to focus on the demographics that are hardest to reach at any other time.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> But the issue WT was trying to point out, but kind of left off, is that it's a cost/benefit analysis. Older viewers can be reached more cost effectively at other times of the day when ads are not as expensive. Thus, the advertisers use prime time, when ads are most expensive, to focus on the demographics that are hardest to reach at any other time.


But it doesn't matter how hard they are to reach. What matters is whether they buy stuff because they saw it on TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> But it doesn't matter how hard they are to reach. What matters is whether they buy stuff because they saw it on TV.


Sure, but for the older viewers, that can be accomplished for a fraction of the cost at other times of the day.

This is why the prime time ratings are focused so much on 18-49, because these viewers are harder, if not impossible, to reach in mass quantities at any other time of day and through any other medium.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Sure, but for the older viewers, that can be accomplished for a fraction of the cost at other times of the day.
> 
> This is why the prime time ratings are focused so much on 18-49, because these viewers are harder, if not impossible, to reach in mass quantities at any other time of day and through any other medium.


Older viewers can be reached at other times of day. But if they don't buy the product that's advertised, it doesn't matter.

This is why FM radio stations, which program the same thing 24 hours a day, program almost exclusively to listeners younger than 54, and preferably younger than 40. It's not about dayparts. It's about responsiveness to advertising.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Older viewers can be reached at other times of day. But if they don't buy the product that's advertised, it doesn't matter.
> 
> This is why FM radio stations, which program the same thing 24 hours a day, program almost exclusively to listeners younger than 54, and preferably younger than 40. It's not about dayparts. It's about responsiveness to advertising.


I'm not disputing that younger viewers are more valuable to advertisers because they're more susceptible to advertising and more easily swayed.

But I'm also saying that advertisers are happy to take money from people older than 49 as well. But the advertisers aren't willing to spend prime-time ad rates to reach those viewers, because the cost/benefit isn't there. And this is for two primary reasons: 1. The older viewers don't respond to the ads as well as the younger viewers, and 2. the older viewers can be targeted at other times of the day with much cheaper ads. Advertisers are thrilled with whatever older viewers see their commercials during prime time, but are not willing to pay extra for those viewers, because they're simply not worth the prime time ad rates. Prime time ads are priced the way they are not because of the numbers of viewers, but because of who those viewers are.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not disputing that younger viewers are more valuable to advertisers because they're more susceptible to advertising and more easily swayed.
> 
> But I'm also saying that advertisers are happy to take money from people older than 49 as well. But the advertisers aren't willing to spend prime-time ad rates to reach those viewers, because the cost/benefit isn't there. And this is for two primary reasons: 1. The older viewers don't respond to the ads as well as the younger viewers, and 2. the older viewers can be targeted at other times of the day with much cheaper ads. Advertisers are thrilled with whatever older viewers see their commercials during prime time, but are not willing to pay extra for those viewers, because they're simply not worth the prime time ad rates. Prime time ads are priced the way they are not because of the numbers of viewers, but because of who those viewers are.


They're priced that way because of both. Quantity and demographics.

IIRC, ads are priced in terms of per unit of whatever demo. The broadcaster can charge $x for 30 seconds, per each ratings point of 18-49, and $y per each ratings point of 50-65, and x is much bigger than y because of susceptibility to advertising.

I'm sure they break it down into finer parts than that, but that's the general idea. You pay eyeball, and the amount you pay per eyeball depends on the demographic of the eyeball.


----------



## Beryl

aaronwt said:


> They still don't have DVR numbers. That can make a difference as well. I know I have several shows from Tuesday I don't watch until later in the week. And I still haven't watched the first episode of NCIS. I wanted to watch the 1st and 2nd episode back to back.





WhiskeyTango said:


> That's not the way TV advertising works. They target the younger demo because they are harder to reach.


I agree with the premise that younger audiences are more susceptible to advertising than older audiences. Also, DVR watchers are less likely to watch the commercials. However, younger audiences are just as likely (or more likely) to watch DVR content, I would think. DVR statistics would be valuable to determine the reach of subliminal advertisement (props, script references, etc.).

(Someone said that DVR numbers do count in some ratings but I don't know which.)

I'm outside the target audience age group but record most things because I have no intentions of watching them live or even with a 15 minute delay for commercial skips. I do admit to being influenced by subliminal ads.


----------



## Azlen

The 18-49 demo is what is shown on the ratings because overall it's the most attractive audience to reach but ad buyers are usually looking at much more detailed demographics that don't make sense to show in overnights. Male/female, smaller age buckets, income, geographical location etc. are all taken into account when setting ad rates. You may have two shows that both get a 3.0 rating but one can charge more than the other based on the underlying demos. The 18-49 demo is what they've chosen as the base of comparison though because it has the best correlation to ad rates.


----------



## mattack

cherry ghost said:


> The Goldbergs and Trophy Wife aren't doing any better than the shows they replaced, Happy Endings and Don't Trust the B...., and have a much better lead in.


Bring back the latter two! They definitely were FAR better...

Though the one dude from Happy Endings did EXACTLY the same character with EXACTLY the same weird words on Mindy Kaling's show.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Scarcity isn't going to provide value all by itself.
> 
> I mean, viewers 100+ are scarce. A very small percentage of viewers are 100+. They are very elusive, yet nobody is trying to reach them.
> 
> Same viewers whose primary language is Russian. Very, very scarce.
> 
> You get the point.
> 
> Younger viewers are valuable because ads that reach them result in more sales per person reached than do ads that reach older people. This is because younger people are more likely to buy something they see in an ad than older people are. Or, so the theory goes.


And I contend that you can throw that theory out the window. I don't think today's over 50s are the same as over 50s of my dad's generation, who weren't brought up with TV. We are used to getting sold to on TV and influenced by it. I get chasing after a demo that is hard to get to buy things, but that's just it, that demo isn't watching TV all that much. Are you wasting your ad dollars catering to an ever decreasing pool of people? It's kind of like advertising Geritol during a kids show. You're advertising to nobody.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 2, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net  Show                            18-49 Rtng/Sh  Viewers (millions)
8:00  CBS  Survivor                        2.6/8            10.05
      FOX  The X Factor (8-10PM)           2.4/7            7.76
      ABC  The Middle                      2.2/7            7.77
      NBC  Revolution                      1.5/5            5.39
      CW   Arrow - Clip Show               0.5/2            1.75
                                                            
8:30  ABC  Back In The Game                1.8/6            6.59
                                                            
9:00  ABC  Modern Family                   4.2/12           10.91
      CBS  Criminal Minds                  2.7/7            11.01
      NBC  Law & Order: SVU                2.0/5            6.83
      CW   Whose Line Is It Anyway? - R    0.4/1            1.13
                                                          
9:30  ABC  Super Fun Night - Series Prem   3.2/9            8.20
      CW   Whose Line Is It Anyway - R     0.4/1            1.19
                                                          
10:00 CBS  CSI                             2.1/6            9.53
      ABC  Nashville                       1.9/6            6.02
      NBC  Ironside - Series Premiere      1.4/4            6.81

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC and CBS tied for number one in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.2 down 12 percent from last week's 2.5. Back in the Game scored a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 18 percent from last weeks 2.2. Modern Family matched last weeks 4.2 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Super Fun Night notched a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating even with the performance of the first episode of The Neighbors in the timeslot on September 26, 2012. Your predictions were too pessimistic. Nashville earned a 1.9 down 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.6 up 8 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from last week's 2.8 rating. CSI garnered a 2.1 up 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution notched a series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 20 percent from last weeks 1.8. Law And Order: SVU earned a 2.0 down 26 percent from a 2.7 for last weeks two hour premiere. The series premiere of Ironside scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating down 26 percent from a 1.9 for the series premiere of Chicago Fire in the timeslot on October 10, 2012 and ranking as NBCs lowest rated fall drama debut ever. Your predictions were accurate.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.4 down 4 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, an Arrow clip show garnered a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Maui

Looks like Ironside is in pretty bad shape. Maybe I will hold off on watching that one.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I have a feeling the Super Fun Night is going to fall pretty hard next week. I didn't watch it but all of the reviews and comments I've read about it were pretty harsh.


----------



## Azlen

I'm pretty sure that NBC will let Revolution complete the season but I doubt it's going to get another year.


----------



## JYoung

Maui said:


> Looks like Ironside is in pretty bad shape. Maybe I will hold off on watching that one.


So you're saying it doesn't have legs?


----------



## Maui

JYoung said:


> So you're saying it doesn't have legs?


I see what you did there.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, October 3, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net   Show                           18-49        Viewers
8:00  CBS   The Big Bang Theory            5.0/16       17.75
      FOX   The X Factor                   2.0/6        7.00
      ABC   Scandal - Clip Show            1.6/5        5.74
      NBC   Parks and Recreation           1.3/4        3.46
      CW    The Vampire Diaries:Seas Prem  1.2/4        2.55
            
8:30  CBS   The Millers - Series Premiere  3.30         13.15
      NBC   Welcome to the Family:Ser Prem 1.2/4        3.32
            
9:00  ABC   Grey's Anatomy                 3.0/8        9.39
      CBS   The Crazy Ones                 2.9/8        11.76
      NBC   Sean Saves the World:Ser Prem  1.6/4        4.90
      FOX   Glee                           1.6/5        4.55
      CW    The Originals:Ser Premiere     0.9/3        2.15
            
9:30  CBS   Two and a Half Men             2.4/7        9.26
      NBC   The Michael J. Fox Show        1.9/5        5.92
            
10:00 ABC   Scandal - Season Premiere      3.6/10       10.51
      CBS   Elementary                     2.0/6        9.24
      NBC   Parenthood                     1.7/5        4.84

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Thursday Night Football game (Buffalo Bills/Browns) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Cleveland. As a result, the NBC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.0 adults 18-49 rating down 9 percent from last week's 5.5. The premiere of The Millers garnered a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating down 6 percent from Two and Half Mens 3.5 last season. The Crazy Ones earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating down 26 percent from last weeks 3.9. Two and a Half Men scored a series low 2.4, down 17 percent from last weeks 2.9 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Elementary earned a 2.0 down 5 percent from last week's 2.1 premiere rating

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 3.0 down 12 percent from a 3.4 for last weeks two hour premiere. The season premiere of Scandal scored a3.6 adults 18-49 rating up a whopping 71 percent from a 2.1 for last seasons premiere and up 13 percent a 3.2 for last seasons finale. Your predictions were accurate.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.0, down 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Glee garnered a 1.6 down 20 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

On NBC, Parks & Recreation matched last week's 1.3. The series premiere of Welcome to the Family scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating down 8 percent from a 1.3 for the premiere of Up All Nights last season and ranking as the lowest rated NBC comedy premiere ever. The premiere of Sean Saves the World garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down 24 percent from a 2.1 for last years premiere of The Office. The Michael J Fox Show notched a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 14 percent from a 2.2 for last weeks hour long premiere. Parenthood garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating up 6 percent from last weeks series low 1.6.

On the CW, the season premiere of The Vampire Diaries scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating down 25 percent from a 1.6 for last years premiere on Thursday, October 11, 2012. The series premiere of The Originals garnered a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating down 25 percent from a 1.2 for the series premiere of Beauty & the Beast.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

astrohip said:


> Last nights Thursday Night Football game (Buffalo Bills/Browns) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Cleveland. As a result, the NBC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.


If those NBC numbers are inflated, their Thursday night lineup is in SERIOUS trouble.

If ratings continue the route they've been taking, Nielsen is going to have to reconfigure what a ratings point means. Right now it's about 1.3 million viewers. If they don't adjust that we are going to have to start measuring ratings in hundredths rather than tenths.


----------



## astrohip

The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths, Grey's Anatomy and The Originals were each adjusted up a single tenth, Parks And Recreation and Welcome to the Family were each adjusted down a single tenth while Sean Saves The World, The Michael J. Fox Show and Parenthood were each adjusted down two tenths among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Thursday broadcast ratings.

Original Ratings:


Code:


NBC   Parks and Recreation           1.3/4        3.46
NBC   Welcome to the Family:Ser Prem 1.2/4        3.32
NBC   Sean Saves the World:Ser Prem  1.6/4        4.90
NBC   The Michael J. Fox Show        1.9/5        5.92
NBC   Parenthood                     1.7/5        4.84

Revised:


Code:


NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.2/4   3.14
NBC     Welcome to the Family       1.1/4   2.99
NBC     Sean Saves the World        1.4/4   4.43
NBC     The Michael J. Fox Show     1.7/5   5.35
NBC     Parenthood                  1.5/4   4.17


----------



## Beryl

Ratings for "Sleepy Hollow" earned a renewal. Compared to "24"
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9844033#post9844033


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 6, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                             18-49       Viewers 
7:00PM  CBS     Football Overrun/60 Minutes      8.3  24     26.88
        NBC     Football Night in America        2.1  6      6.43
        FOX     The Simpsons -R                  1.2  4      3.19
        ABC     Once Upon A Time-R               0.6  2      2.88
                    
7:30PM  NBC     Football Night in America        3.6  10     9.98
        FOX     The Simpsons -R                  1.8  5      4.24
                    
8:00    NBC     Football Night in America        4.9  13     12.78
        CBS     60 Minutes/The Amazing Race      3.2  9      14.97
        FOX     The Simpsons                     2.9  8      6.31
        ABC     Once Upon A Time                 2.5  7      7.65
                    
8:30PM  NBC     Sunday Night Football            5.7  15     14.35
        FOX     Bob's Burgers                    1.9  5      4.22
                    
9:00PM  FOX     Family Guy                       2.5  6      5.21
        CBS     the Amazing Race/ The Good Wife  2.1  5      9.37
        ABC     Revenge                          1.9  5      6.69
                    
9:30PM  FOX     American Dad                     2.1  5      4.42
                    
10:00   CBS     The Good Wife/The Mentalist      1.8  5      9.41
        ABC     Betrayal                         1.1  3      3.97

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC & CBS (NFL Football) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. In San Diego, the NFL Network's coverage of the San Diego Chargers at Oakland Raiders game aired on the CBS affiliate, which means CBS numbers may be inflated.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, which featured a match-up between the Texans and the 49ers earned a preliminary 5.7, down a full ratings point from last week's preliminary 6.7 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11PM.

On CBS, The start of prime was delayed by 44 minutes in the Eastern and Central timezones, making preliminary ratings essentially worthless. In San Diego, the NFL Network's coverage of the San Diego Chargers at Oakland Raiders game aired on the CBS affiliate, which means CBS numbers are subject to inflation as well. Check back tomorrow for the finals to get accurate, non-scrambled ratings for 60 Minutes, The Amazing Race , The Good Wife and The Mentalist.

On FOX, The Simpsons matched last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Bobs Burgers garnered a 1.9, down three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy notched a 2.5, down a tenth from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. American Dad was even with last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time scored a 2.5, down a tenth from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were spot on! Revenge garnered a 1.9, down four tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic. Betrayal notched a 1.1, down four tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

I think the networks should run NFL all the time. Seems the only thing that gets "old time" ratings. The ratings for the Dallas-Denver game were really pretty huge.


----------



## brianric

Steveknj said:


> I think the networks should run NFL all the time. Seems the only thing that gets "old time" ratings. The ratings for the Dallas-Denver game were really pretty huge.


When that happens I cut the cord.


----------



## DevdogAZ

brianric said:


> When that happens I cut the cord.


Why? Because then you'll be able to get the NFL games without needing a cable subscription?


----------



## brianric

DevdogAZ said:


> Why? Because then you'll be able to get the NFL games without needing a cable subscription?


I stop watching TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ

brianric said:


> I stop watching TV.


Cutting the cord means you'll only get the OTA networks for free. That seems like the opposite reaction from what you should have if you don't want the networks to show NFL games. If that happens, then you need to have a cable subscription so you can watch other stuff.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Cutting the cord means you'll only get the OTA networks for free. That seems like the opposite reaction from what you should have if you don't want the networks to show NFL games. If that happens, then you need to have a cable subscription so you can watch other stuff.


Not necessarily. Neflix, Hulu, Crackle, DVD, BD. Lots of other choices besides OTA. This isn't 1995 

Anyway, the point I was making is that the NFL seems to be about the only thing that generates sure fire HUGE ratings (well maybe TBBT...and to a lesser extent The Voice and AI). All NFL, all the time, and you'd get huge ratings 

Obviously I was being facetious. One major reason the NFL gets huge ratings is because it's a live "event", with each game shown only once a week.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> I think the networks should run NFL all the time. Seems the only thing that gets "old time" ratings. The ratings for the Dallas-Denver game were really pretty huge.


It not only gets big ratings but there are a lot more people watching it live so advertisers are willing to pay even more of a premium to not worry about commercial skippers.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Azlen said:


> It not only gets big ratings but there are a lot more people watching it live so advertisers are willing to pay even more of a premium to not worry about commercial skippers.


let's hope the fans will watch 24/7, because if it happens, my dollars will go exclusively to rental and streaming.

cable channels alone, without network non-sports programming, wouldn't be enough to keep me. is suspect primetime football each night would eventually get old, too much of anything will.


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> let's hope the fans will watch 24/7, because if it happens, my dollars will go exclusively to rental and streaming.
> 
> cable channels alone, without network non-sports programming, wouldn't be enough to keep me. is suspect primetime football each night would eventually get old, too much of anything will.


Yep, I don't think it will ever replace non-NFL shows. But you are really starting to notice that there's an NFL game on more often than traditional nights and times. Thursday night all season. Two Monday or Sunday night games. Saturday games at the end of the season. It wouldn't shock me if the NFL tried to sell a Friday night package or something like that eventually.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> Yep, I don't think it will ever replace non-NFL shows. But you are really starting to notice that there's an NFL game on more often than traditional nights and times. Thursday night all season. Two Monday or Sunday night games. Saturday games at the end of the season. It wouldn't shock me if the NFL tried to sell a Friday night package or something like that eventually.


But the only one on traditional network TV is Sunday night. If the NFL does expand their programming I think it's much more likely going to cable then a network.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> But the only one on traditional network TV is Sunday night. If the NFL does expand their programming I think it's much more likely going to cable then a network.


Maybe. But given the HUGE ratings for SNF, you have to wonder if they'd consider expanding one more night on network TV. The NFL might be smart enough not to let them, but then again, money is money.


----------



## brianric

DevdogAZ said:


> Cutting the cord means you'll only get the OTA networks for free. That seems like the opposite reaction from what you should have if you don't want the networks to show NFL games. If that happens, then you need to have a cable subscription so you can watch other stuff.


Subscribing to cable means I'm paying the networks, whether I watch their offerings or not. There's always Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, and iTunes.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 7, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)          4.5   12    14.32
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother       2.9   9     7.38
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars      2.1   6     13.04
        FOX     Bones                       2.0   6     7.12
        CW      Hart Of Dixie -Season Prem  0.4   1     1.18
    
8:30PM  CBS     We Are Men                  1.8   5     5.42
                    
9:00PM  FOX     Sleepy Hollow               2.7   7     7.76
        CBS     2 Broke Girls               2.2   6     7.18
        CW      BEAUTY/BEAST -Season Prem   0.4   1     1.22
                       
9:30PM  CBS     Mom                         2.0   5     6.65
    
10:00PM NBC     The Blacklist               3.2   9     11.26
        ABC     Castle                      2.0   6     10.79
        CBS     Hostages                    1.2   3     5.14

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Falcons/Jets) was simulcast on the ABC affiliate in Atlanta and the CW affiliate in New York. As a result, ABC and the CW numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.5, down two tenths from last week's 4.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist garnered a 3.2, down a single tenth from last weeks 3.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother scored a 2.9, down two tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49rating. We Are Men notched a 1.8, down two tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls hit a new series low 2.2 after last week's series low matching 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Mom garnered a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating . Hostages earned a 1.2, down three tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones scored a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow garnered a 2.7, down three tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars earned a 2.1, up a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating . Castle notched a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the season premiere of Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.4, down three tenths from last year's 0.7 premiere rating and down two tenths from last season's 0.6 rating for the season finale. The second season premiere of BEAUTY AND THE BEAST scored a 0.4, also down sharply from last year's 1.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating, and down a tenth from the 0.5 the season finale earned. Your predictions were too optimistic.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The final numbers are in. Sleepy Hollow, 2 Broke Girls, Mom, HIMYM, Bones, and The Voice up a tenth, Beauty and the Beast, Castle, Dancing, and Blacklist down a tenth.


----------



## aaronwt

I guess i better go ahead and start watching my recordings of Blacklist. I had chosen Hostages to watch but I guess that was the wrong choice after seeing the ratings.


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> I guess i better go ahead and start watching my recordings of Blacklist. I had chosen Hostages to watch but I guess that was the wrong choice after seeing the ratings.


I think I chose the wrong one too, although The Blacklist from it's premise didn't really interest me. It's a shame because I'm liking Hostages. It's really kinda far fetched, but it's fun in a 24 sort of way.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 8, 2013:*



Code:


Time   Net  Show                     18-49         Viewers 
8:00   NBC  The Voice (8-10PM)       2.9      8    10.03
       ABC  Marvel's/SHIELD          2.8      9    7.79
       CBS  NCIS                     2.7      8    17.87
       FOX  Dads                     1.3      4    3.11
       CW   The Originals            0.9      2    1.90
                               
8:30   FOX  Brooklyn Nine-Nine       1.5      4    3.37
                                                   
9:00   CBS  NCIS: LA                 2.6      7    14.78
       ABC  The Goldbergs            2.0      5    5.73
       FOX  New Girl                 2.1      6    3.99
       CW   Supernatural -Premiere   1.2      3    2.50
                                                   
9:30   ABC  Trophy Wife              1.4      4    4.69
       FOX  The Mindy Project        1.4      4    2.97
                                                   
10:00  NBC  Chicago Fire             2.2      6    7.58
       CBS  Person Of Interest       2.0      6    11.68
       ABC  Scandal -R               1.0      3    3.22

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice clip show earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from the 3.0 last year's clip show earned. Chicago Fire scored a 2.2, down four tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS notched a 2.7, down eight tenths from last week's 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 2.6, down a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest fell a tenth from last week's 2.1 to a series low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a 2.8, down half a ratings point from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic. The Goldbergs garnered a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife was even with last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Dads matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine scored a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project notched a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals earned a 0.9, down a tenth from its 1.0 adults 18-49 premiere rating. The season premiere of Supernatural earned a 1.2, up from from last season's 0.8 adults 18-49 premiere rating. This year's premiere was the most-watched since 2010.


----------



## Azlen

We are Men has been canceled after two airings.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...odes-mike-molly-to-return-in-november/208032/


----------



## mattack

Wow. epguides.com shows 4 episodes made.


----------



## astrohip

They're sticking with Mom for now. It's the next lowest rated CBS sitcom, it's losing its audience week after week, and it's just not very good (IMHO). 

But it's from the Chuck Lorre machine.

If it continues to lose share, it will be interesting to see how CBS handles this. I'm trying to remember the last CL show that wasn't a success?


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 9, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49         Viewers
8:00PM  FOX     The X Factor (8-10PM)       2.2   6       7.14
        ABC     The Middle                  2.2   7       8.12
        CBS     Survivor Blood vs Water     2.4   8       9.46
        NBC     Revolution                  1.5   5       5.37
        CW      Arrow -P                    0.9   3       2.68
        
8:30PM  ABC     Back in the Game            1.7   5       6.44
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family               3.8   11      10.43
        CBS     Criminal Minds              2.6   7       10.90
        NBC     Law And Order: SVU          1.6   4       5.37
        CW      The Tomorrow People -P      0.8   2       2.34
                    
9:30PM  ABC     Super Fun Night             2.5   7       6.67
        
10:00PM CBS     CSI                         1.9   5       8.78
        ABC     Nashville                   1.7   5       5.86
        NBC     Ironside                    1.1   3       5.23

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC and CBS tied for number one in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Back in the Game scored a 1.7, down two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family earned a 3.8, down four tenths from last weeks 4.2 adults 18-49 rating. Super Fun Night notched a 2.5, down seven tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.7, down two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.4, down three tenths from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds earned a 2.6, down a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. CSI garnered a 1.9, down two tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating and tying its series low.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 2.2, down two tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution hit a new series low with a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were spot on! Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.6, down four tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Ironside scored a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the season two premiere of Arrow earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down from last year's 1.3 adults 18-49 premiere rating but even with the 0.9 that last year's finale earned. The series debut of The Tomorrow People earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, which matches the premiere ratings for Supernatural last year in the timeslot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Every single show was down. Network TV is in trouble.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Every single show was down. Network TV is in trouble.


Has cable TV channels picked up the slack (I guess that's really hard to tell looking at the plethora of them), or are they going to online sources?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The new crop of shows definitely isn't helping. After just a couple of weeks 15 out of 23 new shows are already below a 2.0. Here's the latest ratings for each of the new network shows.



> Back in the Game 1.7
> Betrayal 1.1
> Blacklist 3.1
> Brooklyn 9-9 1.5
> Crazy Ones 2.9
> Dads 1.3
> Goldbergs 2.0
> Hostages 1.2
> Ironside 1.1
> Lucky 7 0.7
> Marvel Agents of SHIELD 2.8
> Michal J Fox Show 1.9
> Millers 3.3
> Million Second Quiz 1.4
> Mom 2.1
> Originals 0.9
> Sean Saves the World 1.6
> Sleepy Hollow 2.8
> Super Fun Night 2.5
> Tomorrow People 0.8
> Trophy Wife 1.4
> We are Men 1.8
> Welcome to the Family 1.2


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, October 10, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory         4.9   18       17.19
        FOX     The X Factor (8-9PM)        1.9   6         6.29
        ABC     OUAT in Wonderland -P       1.7   5         5.74
        NBC     Parks and Recreation        1.2   4         3.25
        CW      The Vampire Diaries         1.1   3         2.49
        
8:30PM  CBS     The Millers                 3.1   9        11.91
        NBC     Welcome to the Family       0.8   2         2.50
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy              2.8   8         8.72
        FOX     Glee                        2.8   8         7.40
        CBS     The Crazy Ones              2.4   7         9.92
        NBC     Sean Saves the World        1.0   3         3.26
        CW      The Originals -R            0.8   2         1.92
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men          2.3   6         9.03
        NBC     The Michael J Fox Show      1.2   3         3.84
        
10:00PM ABC     Scandal                     3.1   9         9.00
        CBS     Elementary                  1.9   6         8.94
        NBC     Parenthood                  1.2   3         3.75

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Thursday Night Football game (Giants/Bears) was simulcast on the The CW affiliate in New York. As a result, The CW numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.9, down three tenths from last week's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers garnered a 3.1, down two tenths from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones earned a 2.4, down half a ratings point from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men hit a new series low with a 2.3, down a tenth from last week's series low 2.4. Elementary earned a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the premiere of Once Upon A Time in Wonderland earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 2.2 that Last Resort earned in the slot last fall, and the lowest-rated ABC Thursday fall premiere since 2010s My Generation. Your predictions were too optimistic. Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.8, down three tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 3.1, down half a ratings point from last week's 3.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Cory Monteith tribute episode of Glee garnered a 2.8, soaring over last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, and the show's highest rating since September 20, 2012.

On NBC, Parks & Recreation matched last week's 1.2. Welcome to the Family scored an anemic 0.8, down three tenths from last week's dismal 1.1 adults 18-49 rating . Sean Saves the World garnered a 1.0, down four tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J Fox Show notched a 1.2, down half a ratings point from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood garnered a x from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating .

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries scored a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

* The OUaT spinoff had less than 6 million viewers. And a 1.7 in the demo. Can't portend well.

* NBC's Thursday night series have to be a huge disappointment to them; no show gets even 4 million eyeballs, and the demos are around 1 or less (0.8 for WttF!).

* While both The Millers and The Crazy Ones had slight drops, the overall numbers are very decent. In particular, The Millers, panned by every critic, has almost 12 million viewers.


----------



## LoadStar

astrohip said:


> * The OUaT spinoff had less than 6 million viewers. And a 1.7 in the demo. Can't portend well.


There were stupid mistakes on top of stupid mistakes here.

The original plan was to divide OUaT in half, and during the mid-season hiatus, show OUaTiW in the same time slot. Instead, they decided to show them both at the same time. Mistake 1.

Mistake 2, slot it against BBT and X-Factor. BBT is a ratings monster, and X Factor still has a decent draw, even if it isn't a behemoth like American Idol used to be.


----------



## Azlen

NBC must be trying to figure out a way to get the Voice on Thursdays.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> * The OUaT spinoff had less than 6 million viewers. And a 1.7 in the demo. Can't portend well.
> 
> * NBC's Thursday night series have to be a huge disappointment to them; no show gets even 4 million eyeballs, and the demos are around 1 or less (0.8 for WttF!).
> 
> * While both The Millers and The Crazy Ones had slight drops, the overall numbers are very decent. In particular, The Millers, panned by every critic, has almost 12 million viewers.


Consider that the Millers follow TBBT and there's practically NO competition against it for people to switch to. Pretty predictable if you ask me.

I wonder if the fact that the number 1 and number 3 markets had a team in the NFL game skews the ratings a bit.


----------



## Steveknj

LoadStar said:


> There were stupid mistakes on top of stupid mistakes here.
> 
> The original plan was to divide OUaT in half, and during the mid-season hiatus, show OUaTiW in the same time slot. Instead, they decided to show them both at the same time. Mistake 1.
> 
> Mistake 2, slot it against BBT and X-Factor. BBT is a ratings monster, and X Factor still has a decent draw, even if it isn't a behemoth like American Idol used to be.


I think it would have been smarter to show the original Once... during the fall season and the other during the spring season. I find that the first series is a bit too drawn out, so if they had 2 short 13 episode seasons for each, it would have been perfect.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Those 9 pm numbers are skewed by the Glee tribute to Cory Monteith, I'm sure. That's a 1.2 jump in the key demo, likely on a one-time only basis, with those numbers probably going back to Grey's, Crazy Ones, etc. going forward.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if the fact that the number 1 and number 3 markets had a team in the NFL game skews the ratings a bit.


I'm guessing that it had a pretty substantial impact in those markets. It was a close game that wasn't decided until Eli's final interception late in the 4th quarter.

I wonder how long it's been since NBC had such a bad Thursday in October. The last few years they could still count on the Office to pull some numbers but at this point they don't have a single program that's a draw on Thursdays. Such a far cry from where they were when they absolutely dominated Thursdays.



LoadStar said:


> There were stupid mistakes on top of stupid mistakes here.
> 
> The original plan was to divide OUaT in half, and during the mid-season hiatus, show OUaTiW in the same time slot. Instead, they decided to show them both at the same time. Mistake 1.
> 
> Mistake 2, slot it against BBT and X-Factor. BBT is a ratings monster, and X Factor still has a decent draw, even if it isn't a behemoth like American Idol used to be.


When was the last time ABC had a successful show in that slot on Thursdays? I'm thinking Mork and Mindy but something had to have been successful after that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> I'm guessing that it had a pretty substantial impact in those markets. It was a close game that wasn't decided until Eli's final interception late in the 4th quarter.
> 
> *I wonder how long it's been since NBC had such a bad Thursday in October.* The last few years they could still count on the Office to pull some numbers but at this point they don't have a single program that's a draw on Thursdays. Such a far cry from where they were when they absolutely dominated Thursdays.


I'd be willing to bet that this was the worst in-season Thursday in NBC's history. And I suspect it's going to continue trending down for the rest of the fall until they can put something else in there mid-season.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Azlen said:


> When was the last time ABC had a successful show in that slot on Thursdays? I'm thinking Mork and Mindy but something had to have been successful after that.


I think the last show they had in that slot that is considered successful was Ugly Betty which ran for 5 seasons and ended in 2010. Everything since has been a failure.


----------



## marksman

Azlen said:


> The 18-49 demo is what is shown on the ratings because overall it's the most attractive audience to reach but ad buyers are usually looking at much more detailed demographics that don't make sense to show in overnights. Male/female, smaller age buckets, income, geographical location etc. are all taken into account when setting ad rates. You may have two shows that both get a 3.0 rating but one can charge more than the other based on the underlying demos. The 18-49 demo is what they've chosen as the base of comparison though because it has the best correlation to ad rates.


This. We have gotten to this simplified 18-49 demo and the actual ad buying process is much more complex than that. Two shows with the exact same 18-49 ratings are not necessarily going to be sold for the same amount. Sub-demos, day of the week and a ton of other factors, including 50 plus viewers influence what a show actually bills.

Someone who advertises a product that is appealing to a larger audience and can sell to 50+ love to look at shows with large overall audiences with smaller prime demo numbers because they are cheaper. So a show with 3.0 demo and 20 million viewers might earn more than a show with a 3.0 demo and 7.9 million viewers. Yet a show with a 2.7 demo and 6.2 million viewers but has 80% women 25-40 might earn more than both because of advertisers fighting to hit that specific market.

The 18-49 demo numbers are certainly a good rule of thumb when we look at if shows will get canceled or not but there is so much more. With The Big Bang Theory being the highest rated scripted show on the networks by a huge margin, someone who wants to make a single big splash might pay a premium for placement.

Sports are not only juggernauts because they continue to deliver huge ratings while everything else dwindles. They deliver a more specific audience. Some advertisers may target males 25-54 as their primary demo. Sunday night football is a good choice because a high percentage of viewers hit that demo. On the other hand Scandal might not have anywhere near the same percentage of 25-54 male viewers as Sunday Night Football.

Go outside of the networks, I can't remember the last new South Park episode I saw that was not full of video game ads. Video Game companies are not targeting males and females 18-49.

Every business has its own criteria it is targeting and then it will shop for the best value to get that audience or try to saturate it. Plus you have a lot of brand advertising on the networks that does not try to directly sell anything.

The bottom line on why the 18-49 is the tent pole though is because that is the point on the graph where the most revenue is achieved based on marketplace factors. Take all these different issues into consideration and 18-49 will still be closest to the price. Lots of factors can influence the price but the base is set by the advertising dollars competing for that cross section. It does not mean every advertiser is seeking that demo, it just means when you overlay all their needs the 18-49 mf demo is where it falls out.


----------



## Azlen

marksman said:


> Sports are not only juggernauts because they continue to deliver huge ratings while everything else dwindles. They deliver a more specific audience. Some advertisers may target males 25-54 as their primary demo. Sunday night football is a good choice because a high percentage of viewers hit that demo. On the other hand Scandal might not have anywhere near the same percentage of 25-54 male viewers as Sunday Night Football.


There's another reason adding to the juggernautiness of sports programming. They are viewed as more DVR proof than standard programming. While some might watch recorded versions, a vast majority of people will watch it live. So you get a larger audience that is much more likely to watch your commercials.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd be willing to bet that this was the worst in-season Thursday in NBC's history. And I suspect it's going to continue trending down for the rest of the fall until they can put something else in there mid-season.


Worse than the Jay Leno season?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Worse than the Jay Leno season?


I'm almost positive. Look back at the ratings for the Jay Leno Show and NBC would probably happily take those ratings today. At the time, they were talking about how they could still make money on the show even if it only averaged a 1.5. And I think it generally stayed above that. 1.2 was NBC's _best_ rating on Thursday night. E

Edit: Here is an article discussing the ratings of The Jay Leno Show after it had been on for a couple months.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...10pm-weekdays-before-the-jay-leno-show/32641/

It was averaging about a 1.9 with about 6.5 million viewers. Nothing on NBC Thursday had more that 4 million viewers.


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd be willing to bet that this was the worst in-season Thursday in NBC's history. And I suspect it's going to continue trending down for the rest of the fall until they can put something else in there mid-season.


It actually tied their all time low for original programming. They also scored a 1.1 prime time rating on May 17, 2012 when they aired three Community episodes, 30 Rock and Awake. NBC finished 7th on Thursday night behind the other three broadcast networks, the NFL Network, Univision and TBS.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Azlen said:


> It actually tied their all time low for original programming. They also scored a 1.1 prime time rating on May 17, 2012 when they aired three Community episodes, 30 Rock and Awake. NBC finished 7th on Thursday night behind the other three broadcast networks, the NFL Network, Univision and TBS.


I actually liked Awake.


----------



## Azlen

marksman said:


> This. We have gotten to this simplified 18-49 demo and the actual ad buying process is much more complex than that. Two shows with the exact same 18-49 ratings are not necessarily going to be sold for the same amount. Sub-demos, day of the week and a ton of other factors, including 50 plus viewers influence what a show actually bills.
> 
> Someone who advertises a product that is appealing to a larger audience and can sell to 50+ love to look at shows with large overall audiences with smaller prime demo numbers because they are cheaper. So a show with 3.0 demo and 20 million viewers might earn more than a show with a 3.0 demo and 7.9 million viewers. Yet a show with a 2.7 demo and 6.2 million viewers but has 80% women 25-40 might earn more than both because of advertisers fighting to hit that specific market.
> 
> The 18-49 demo numbers are certainly a good rule of thumb when we look at if shows will get canceled or not but there is so much more. With The Big Bang Theory being the highest rated scripted show on the networks by a huge margin, someone who wants to make a single big splash might pay a premium for placement.
> 
> Sports are not only juggernauts because they continue to deliver huge ratings while everything else dwindles. They deliver a more specific audience. Some advertisers may target males 25-54 as their primary demo. Sunday night football is a good choice because a high percentage of viewers hit that demo. On the other hand Scandal might not have anywhere near the same percentage of 25-54 male viewers as Sunday Night Football.
> 
> Go outside of the networks, I can't remember the last new South Park episode I saw that was not full of video game ads. Video Game companies are not targeting males and females 18-49.
> 
> Every business has its own criteria it is targeting and then it will shop for the best value to get that audience or try to saturate it. Plus you have a lot of brand advertising on the networks that does not try to directly sell anything.
> 
> The bottom line on why the 18-49 is the tent pole though is because that is the point on the graph where the most revenue is achieved based on marketplace factors. Take all these different issues into consideration and 18-49 will still be closest to the price. Lots of factors can influence the price but the base is set by the advertising dollars competing for that cross section. It does not mean every advertiser is seeking that demo, it just means when you overlay all their needs the 18-49 mf demo is where it falls out.


Here's a pic that shows ad rates for this year. Strangely enough, Fox charges more for New Girl than CBS does for NCIS even though NCIS has a bigger audience and a bigger rating. It's all about those underlying demos.


----------



## aaronwt

Definitely not strange. It's been that way for a long time. Because it's not about the total number of peopel watching, whch CBS usually wins, but how many people are watching in the certain demographics. Which CBS does not usually win since they skew much older.


----------



## aindik

Modern Family: $257k
Sunday Night Football: $570k

The NFL is king.


----------



## aaronwt

Is that the highest ad rate?


----------



## Azlen

aaronwt said:


> Is that the highest ad rate?


Sunday Night Football is the highest program. BBT is the highest scripted program.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aaronwt said:


> Is that the highest ad rate?


Yes. Highest scripted program is BBT, at $326k.

What's interesting is that outside of NFL and The Voice (and the show that follows The Voice), NBC doesn't have a single program that they can charge over $100k per 30 sec. spot for. That's pretty pathetic. Good thing The Voice and NFL takes up such a huge chunk of their schedule each week.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 13, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net   Show                                18-49      Viewers (Millions)
7:00  FOX   NFL Football (Saints/Patriots)      8.0/25     23.13
      NBC   Football Night in America           1.9/6      5.67
      CBS   60 Minutes                          1.5/5      10.58
      ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos      1.1/3      5.15
                                                
7:30  FOX   NFL Football/The OT - Live          6.3/18     18.15
      NBC   Football Night in America           3.2/9      8.73
                                                
8:00  NBC   Football Night in America           5.8/15     15.36
      FOX   Baseball (Tigers/Redsox) 8-11P      2.4/6      8.26
      ABC   Once Upon A Time                    2.3/6      7.36
      CBS   The Amazing Race                    1.8/5      8.07
                                                
8:30  NBC   Sunday Night Football:              7.3/18     19.65
                                                
9:00  ABC   Revenge                             1.7/4      6.02
      CBS   The Good Wife                       1.2/3      8.36
                                                
10:00 CBS   The Mentalist                       1.3/3      9.35
      ABC   Betrayal                            0.9/2      3.00

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC & FOX (NFL Football & MLB Baseball) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, which featured a match-up between the Cowboys and the Redskins earned a preliminary 7.3 up 28 percent from last week's preliminary 5.7 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11PM.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 61 percent from last weeks football-delayed 3.8. The Amazing Race garnered a series low 1.8 down 25 percent from last weeks 2.4. The Good Wife notched a series low 1.2 down 25 percent from last weeks 1.6. The Mentalist earned a series low 1.3 down 13 percent from last weeks 1.5.

On FOX, NFL Football scored a preliminary 8.0 a ults 18-49 rating. Game 2 of the MLB Baseball ALCS Playoffs notched a preliminary 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 41 percent from Saturday's 1.7.

On ABC, the season premiere of Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating down 27 percent from a 1.5 for last seasons premiere on October 7 ,2012 and ranking as its lowest rated premiere ever. Once Upon A Time scored a 2.3 down 12 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge garnered a 1.7 down 11 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Betrayal notched a series low 0.9 down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, surprised how low the ratings for The Amazing Race were. I wonder if that was just a factor of there being a football game and a baseball game being played at the same time, or if the ratings for this season will finally be so low they'll have to cancel the show.


----------



## nyc13

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, surprised how low the ratings for The Amazing Race were. I wonder if that was just a factor of there being a football game and a baseball game being played at the same time, or if the ratings for this season will finally be so low they'll have to cancel the show.


I think it just took everyone by surprise that it was on so early (that is to say, on time).


----------



## Steveknj

My takeaway from this is that for those of us like me who HATES how CBS schedules their Sunday nights during football season. Their Sunday night was abysmal without the NFL game runover helping the ratings. This folks is why CBS keeps things the way they do. I hate it, but it works for them.


----------



## Azlen

The Walking dead had an 8.2 cable rating in the dem with 16.1 million total viewers. That is an astronomical number for a network show let alone a cable show.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ion-viewers-10-4-million-adults-18-49/208857/

New York, NY - October 14, 2013 - AMC's The Walking Dead returned last night for its fourth season, delivering the highest ratings of any episode in series history. The season four premiere was watched by 16.1 million total viewers and 10.4 million adults aged 18-49. Last night's ratings confirm The Walking Dead continues to be the #1 show on all of television among the coveted 18-49 demographic. 2013/14 season to date, last night's premiere ranks as the #1 telecast in adults 18-49, outperforming all programs including primetime NFL football. With time-shifted playback, last night's premiere should exceed 20 million viewers.


----------



## Azlen

Here are the live+7 numbers for premiere week.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...s-biggest-percentage-increase-in-prem/208745/

Network viewership doesn't look as bad when you factor in people who watch it later on in the week. Too bad the networks don't know how to get money on it beyond live +3.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Here are the live+7 numbers for premiere week.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...s-biggest-percentage-increase-in-prem/208745/
> 
> Network viewership doesn't look as bad when you factor in people who watch it later on in the week. Too bad the networks don't know how to get money on it beyond live +3.


NBC has to be happy about this re: The Blacklist. The prevailing thought was it was being helped by The Voice. But if people are watching this later, maybe The Voice is only partially helping it.

I might have to go back and take a look at this series. It's premise didn't really interest me so I skipped it, but maybe there's something more to it. I probably still won't like it, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> NBC has to be happy about this re: The Blacklist. The prevailing thought was it was being helped by The Voice. But if people are watching this later, maybe The Voice is only partially helping it.
> 
> I might have to go back and take a look at this series. It's premise didn't really interest me so I skipped it, but maybe there's something more to it. I probably still won't like it, but I'll give it a shot.


Here is Ken Levine's thoughts/review on The Blacklist so far...
http://kenlevine.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-blacklist.html


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Here is Ken Levine's thoughts/review on The Blacklist so far...
> http://kenlevine.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-blacklist.html


Spoilers in the link?


----------



## hefe

Steveknj said:


> Spoilers in the link?


Yes


----------



## Steveknj

hefe said:


> Yes


Guess I won't read it then, but thanks anyway.


----------



## hefe

Steveknj said:


> Guess I won't read it then, but thanks anyway.


The salient points, without the spoilers:



> "Okay, I was one of those geeks who was totally intrigued by THE BLACKLIST. The premise sounded very cool  a chilling mastermind super villain is willing to help the FBI catch a list of the worlds worst evil doers in exchange for working with one specific hot FBI profiler. Its SILENCE OF THE LAMBS meets MY NAME IS EARL. James Spader is always at his best when he plays weird characters and the girl, Megan Boone, is suitably TV attractive."
> 
> "I watched the pilot and liked it. There were a few bumps like..."
> 
> "But the show was fun and I set a season pass. Week two was somewhat disappointing."
> 
> "As is so often the case, once you get past the cool premise pilot and have to sustain the contrivance things start to fall apart. Suddenly the jumps in logic start becoming jarring. The far fetched premise alone uses up their allotment of creative license. By week two I was already going what the f***? Thats generally not a good sign."
> 
> "By week three the show was seriously stupid. A ridiculous convoluted plot..."
> 
> "I may be bailing on THE BLACKLIST soon. Im asking the question the network apparently didnt ask when they first heard the pitch  What happens week four?


I still like it, despite how unbelievable it is. It's just entertainment.


----------



## Steveknj

hefe said:


> The salient points, without the spoilers:
> 
> I still like it, despite how unbelievable it is. It's just entertainment.


Thanks. Sounds like so many of these types of shows that have promise and fizzle out that we've seen over the last few years. I'm still on the fence about it and maybe if I catch up with the other shows I need to watch, I'll give it a go.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 14, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49 Rtg/Shr    Viewers (millions)
8:00  NBC    The Voice (8-10PM)         4.5/12           13.79
      CBS    How I Met Your Mother      3.0/9            8.00
      ABC    DWTS (8-10PM)              2.1/6            12.79
      FOX    Bones                      2.0/6            7.10
      CW     Hart Of Dixie              0.4/1            1.07
                                                         
8:30  CBS    2 Broke Girls              2.5/7            7.88
                                                         
9:00  FOX    Sleepy Hollow              2.6/7            7.54
      CBS    The Big Bang Theory - R    2.2/6            8.49
      CW     Beauty & the Beast         0.3/1            0.924
                                                         
9:30  CBS    Mom                        1.9/5            7.33
                                                         
10:00 NBC    The Blacklist              3.2/9            11.44
      ABC    Castle                     2.2/6            11.09
      CBS    Hostages                   1.2/3            5.22

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Colts/Chargers) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Indianapolis. As a result, NBC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.5 down 2 percent from last week's 4.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist garnered a 3.2 up 3 percent from last weeks 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. NBCs line up was pre-empted in Indianapolis for football, so these numbers may be inflated.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother matched last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. The timeslot premiere of 2 Broke Girls notched a 2.5 up 9 percent from last week's series low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Mom garnered a 1.9 down 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were accurate for 2 Broke Girls but too optimistic for Mom. Hostages matched last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones scored a 2.0 down 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow garnered a 2.6 down 7 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars earned a 2.1, 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle notched a 2.2 up 16 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the season premiere of Hart Of Dixie matched last weeks 0.4. BEAUTY AND THE BEAST scored a 0.3, even with last weeks adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Worf

Do people really consider live+7 ratings? Considering most would be DVR users and skip commercials, it wouldn't seem too relevant as they're not getting ad impressions, so those viewers don't count. Who cares if a show gets another 5M viewers a week after airing if none of those 5M saw the ads?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Worf said:


> Who cares if a show gets another 5M viewers a week after airing if none of those 5M saw the ads?


The network PR departments.


----------



## NorthAlabama

WhiskeyTango said:


> The network PR departments.


and the scheduling department. if there is continued, strong interest, just not when aired live, a schedule change might help (or, kill the show).


----------



## aaronwt

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, surprised how low the ratings for The Amazing Race were. I wonder if that was just a factor of there being a football game and a baseball game being played at the same time, or if the ratings for this season will finally be so low they'll have to cancel the show.


It was because of The Walking Dead. It was the number 2 show for the week, just slightly behind Sunday Night Football.


----------



## aaronwt

Worf said:


> Do people really consider live+7 ratings? Considering most would be DVR users and skip commercials, it wouldn't seem too relevant as they're not getting ad impressions, so those viewers don't count. Who cares if a show gets another 5M viewers a week after airing if none of those 5M saw the ads?


For me, I'm more likely to watch a commercial with a DVR. If I see something I am interested in, I will back up and watch it.


----------



## astrohip

Slight detour into...
*
TVs Highest-Paid Actors
*
http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...ghest-paid-tv-actors-20131015,0,3864350.story

1. Ashton Kutcher $24 million

2. Jon Cryer $21 million

3. Ray Romano $16 million

4. Neil Patrick Harris $15 million (tie)

4. Mark Harmon $15 million (tie)

6. Patrick Dempsey: $13 million

7. Tim Allen: $11 million (tie)

7. Angus T. Jones $11 million (tie)

9. Michael C. Hall: $10 million (tie)

9. Charlie Sheen: $10 million (tie)



> Ashton Kutcher is getting paid more than enough for two and a half men.
> 
> The CBS sitcom star earned an estimated $24 million dollars over the past fiscal year, topping Forbes annual list of TVs Highest-Paid Actors. The rankings also factor in earnings in addition to the actors primary TV vehicle.
> 
> His co-star, Jon Cryer, is runner-up with $21 million in earnings. Angus T. Jones, also in the comedys opening and closing credits, is seventh on the Forbes list with $11 million in earnings.
> 
> Not bad for the Chuck Lorre cast  it pays be to be syndicated.
> 
> Ray Romano is third on the list with an estimated $16 million. The comedian makes the vast majority of that bread from Everybody Loves Raymond, though he qualifies for the list due to his current role on Parenthood.
> 
> Mark Harmon and Neil Patrick Harris tied for fourth, each becoming $15 million richer in 2012-2013.


----------



## aaronwt

astrohip said:


> Here is Ken Levine's thoughts/review on The Blacklist so far...
> http://kenlevine.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-blacklist.html


More people who expect reality from TV? All TV shows do this stuff.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aaronwt said:


> It was because of The Walking Dead. It was the number 2 show for the week, just slightly behind Sunday Night Football.


Two responses to that: 1. TAR isn't on at the same time as The Walking Dead, and 2. from the numbers I saw, TWD was rated higher than SNF, at least in the 18-49 demo.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Slight detour into...
> *
> TVs Highest-Paid Actors
> *
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...ghest-paid-tv-actors-20131015,0,3864350.story
> 
> 1. Ashton Kutcher $24 million
> 
> 2. Jon Cryer $21 million
> 
> 3. Ray Romano $16 million
> 
> 4. Neil Patrick Harris $15 million (tie)
> 
> 4. Mark Harmon $15 million (tie)
> 
> 6. Patrick Dempsey: $13 million
> 
> 7. Tim Allen: $11 million (tie)
> 
> 7. Angus T. Jones $11 million (tie)
> 
> 9. Michael C. Hall: $10 million (tie)
> 
> 9. Charlie Sheen: $10 million (tie)


All I can say in response to this is...

Someone is paying Jon Cryer $21 million? Seriously?


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 15, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49      Viewers (Millions)
8:00  CBS   NCIS                       3.0/9      18.43
      ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.               2.7/8      7.68
      NBC   The Biggest Loser: Prem    2.2/7      7.00
      FOX   Dads                       1.4/4      3.40
      CW    The Originals              1.1/3      2.20
                                                  
8:30  FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.5/4      3.41
                                                  
9:00  NBC   The Voice                  3.9/10     12.69
      CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles          2.6/7      14.68
      FOX   New Girl                   1.8/5      3.48
      ABC   The Goldbergs              1.6/4      5.08
      CW    Supernatural               1.1/3      2.31
                                                  
9:30PMFOX   The Mindy Project          1.4/4      2.83
      ABC   Trophy Wife                1.3/3      4.07
                                                  
10:00 NBC   Chicago Fire               2.4/7      8.25
      CBS   Person Of Interest         2.1/6      12.42
      ABC   Scandal - R                0.7/2      2.77

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, the season premiere of The Biggest Loser earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 27 percent from a 3.0 for last seasons two hour premiere on Sunday, January 6. It was the series lowest rated premiere ever. The Voice earned a 3.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 30 percent from last weeks clip show but down 13 percent from a 4.5 for the most recent Tuesday original two weeks ago. Chicago Fire scored a 2.4 up 14 percent from last weeks 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS notched a 3.0 up 7 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. The 100th episode of NCIS: Los Angeles matched last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest garnered a 2.1 up 5 percent from last weeks series low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a 2.7 down 7 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs garnered a series low 1.6 down 16 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife fell to a 1.3 down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Dads scored a 1.4 up 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 1.8 down 14 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals earned a 1.1, up 22 percent from last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural scored a 1.1 down 8 percent from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.


----------



## MikeCC

Steveknj said:


> All I can say in response to this is...
> 
> Someone is paying Jon Cryer $21 million? Seriously?


Nope. No one person or corporation. The list is of an actors earnings for the year, not salary. So it is a combination of residuals from reruns and commercials, plus salary from new commercials, guest spots and of course _Two and a Half Men_, and any other sources of income, perhaps from personal appearances.


----------



## Steveknj

MikeCC said:


> Nope. No one person or corporation. The list is of an actors earnings for the year, not salary. So it is a combination of residuals from reruns and commercials, plus salary from new commercials, guest spots and of course _Two and a Half Men_, and any other sources of income, perhaps from personal appearances.


OK, I'll change it to....Jon Cryer makes $21 million a year? Seriously?


----------



## aaronwt

Steveknj said:


> OK, I'll change it to....Jon Cryer makes $21 million a year? Seriously?


Even more surprising

Angus T. Jones makes $11 million a year?


----------



## aindik

aaronwt said:


> Even more surprising
> 
> Angus T. Jones makes $11 million a year?


That's why he's the half.


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> Even more surprising
> 
> Angus T. Jones makes $11 million a year?


I have no idea who he is!!

Edit: I guess he's the third person on Two and a Half Men


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 16, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49     Viewers (millions)
8:00  ABC   Toy Story of TERROR!       3.0/9     10.29
      CBS   Survivor                   2.5/7     9.89
      FOX   MLB Baseball (8-11PM)      2.4/7     8.06
      NBC   Revolution                 1.4/4     5.39
      CW    Arrow                      1.1/3     3.02
                                                 
8:30  ABC   Back In The Game           1.8/5     6.24
                                                 
9:00  ABC   Modern Family              4.0/11    10.85
      CBS   Criminal Minds             2.7/7     10.95
      NBC   Law & Order: SVU           1.7/5     5.39
      CW    The Tommorow People        0.8/2     2.16
                                                 
9:30  ABC   Super Fun Night            2.1/6     6.02
                                                 
10:00 CBS   CSI                        2.0/6     9.43
      ABC   Nashville                  1.7/5     5.75
      NBC   Ironside                   1.1/3     4.91

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS, ABC and FOX tied for number one in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On ABC, the special Toy Story of TERROR! earned a 3.0 up 27 perccent from The Middles 2.2 adults 18-49 rating in the time period last week. Back in the Game matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a 4.0 up 3 percent from last weeks 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. Super Fun Night notched a 2.1 down 16 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.7 up 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor matched last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds earned a 2.7 up 4 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. CSI garnered a 2.0 up 5 percent from last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MLB Baseball American League Championship earned a preliminary 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with Sundays fast nationals, but up 71 percent from a preliminary 1.4 for last years NLCS Game 4 on October 18, 2012.

On NBC, Revolution earned a series low 1.4 down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU scored a 1.7 up 6 percent, from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Ironside matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 1.1, up 22 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49. The Tomorrow People earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 11 percent from last weeks 0.9.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aaronwt said:


> Even more surprising
> 
> Angus T. Jones makes $11 million a year?


It's all about the syndication. IMDb says he's been in 224 episodes and they're playing all the time in syndication. Even though he's rarely on the show anymore, I'm sure he still makes plenty of money from residuals. His salary for the current season of the show is probably relatively small, since he's basically been written out of the show.

Similarly, I'll bet a big chunk of Ashton Kutcher's number is from residuals for That 70's Show since he hasn't been on Two and a Half Men long enough to get the kind of residuals that Cryer, Jones, and Sheen get.


----------



## hefe

astrohip said:


> On NBC, Revolution earned a series low 1.4 down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.


Every single episode this season has been a series low. When can we pull the plug? Or restore the power, then pull the plug...


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> Every single episode this season has been a series low. When can we pull the plug? Or restore the power, then pull the plug...


It's under contract for the full season, and they probably did international sales that mean NBC isn't losing money on the show. So until they have something else that they think would do better in that slot (and nothing else currently on their schedule should make them think that), then there's really no reason to scrap the show when they're still obligated to make all the episodes.


----------



## hefe

If the trend continues, something will have to break.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> If the trend continues, something will have to break.


That's hardly at the top of NBC's list of things to worry about. I just calculated their ratings over the last week, excluding Saturday, Sunday Night Football, and The Voice.* Their average 18-49 rating for the rest of their shows going back to last Thursday night is a 1.51. And that number is only that good because of The Blacklist, which got a 3.2 with The Voice as a lead in, The Biggest Loser season premiere, which got a 2.2 and is sure to drop from there, and Chicago Fire, which got a 2.4, also with a lead in from The Voice. Other than those three shows, and SVU which got a 1.7, Revolution was the next highest rated show on their schedule. NBC will have to kill Ironside fairly soon. And Welcome to the Family and Sean Saves the World are also surely goners. With those two hours open, I doubt NBC will have the luxury of canceling anything else until January, and even then, they have the Olympics in February so they won't want to start anything in January and then pull it off the air for a couple weeks. So basically, I'd say Revolution is safe at least until after the Olympics, and then they'll hope to get a ratings boost from the Olympics viewers.

*Just to be fair, if I also take Friday out of the calculation (because it was an hour of repeats and two hours of Dateline), then the average for the week is a 1.7. Still not good, but slightly better.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> That's hardly at the top of NBC's list of things to worry about.
> 
> <snipped info on shows I don't watch>


It's on the top of my list. I want it to die so I can stop watching. Because I'm compulsive like that.


----------



## marksman

Steveknj said:


> I have no idea who he is!! Edit: I guess he's the third person on Two and a Half Men


Was!

Some cult told him the jokes were bad and he essentially talked himself out of ten million a year


----------



## marksman

DevdogAZ said:


> It's all about the syndication. IMDb says he's been in 224 episodes and they're playing all the time in syndication. Even though he's rarely on the show anymore, I'm sure he still makes plenty of money from residuals. His salary for the current season of the show is probably relatively small, since he's basically been written out of the show. Similarly, I'll bet a big chunk of Ashton Kutcher's number is from residuals for That 70's Show since he hasn't been on Two and a Half Men long enough to get the kind of residuals that Cryer, Jones, and Sheen get.


Well Angus was making 350k an episode or about 7 million a year in salary.

Cryer makes 620k an episode or close to 12.5 million a year and Kutcher 700k which is over 15 million a year.

Actors don't tend to get a lot in the way of syndication residuals unless they were a creator of exec producer. This is why Ray Romano still makes so much. Most actors get their money out of syndicated shows through increased salaries. They obviously do get some back end money in residuals and some actors have negotiated actual pieces of the backend but for the most part it comes in the form of large salaries.


----------



## mattack

Worf said:


> Considering most would be DVR users and skip commercials,


You would think so, but there have been MULTIPLE studies that tons and tons of people DO NOT SKIP COMMERCIALS, even when they have a DVR.

(Repeating myself: I used multiple VCRs for over a decade before I had a Tivo, primarily to skip commercials *and* to time shift.)


----------



## Steveknj

marksman said:


> Was!
> 
> Some cult told him the jokes were bad and he essentially talked himself out of ten million a year


The cult was right!!


----------



## Steveknj

marksman said:


> Well Angus was making 350k an episode or about 7 million a year in salary.
> 
> Cryer makes 620k an episode or close to 12.5 million a year and Kutcher 700k which is over 15 million a year.
> 
> Actors don't tend to get a lot in the way of syndication residuals unless they were a creator of exec producer. This is why Ray Romano still makes so much. Most actors get their money out of syndicated shows through increased salaries. They obviously do get some back end money in residuals and some actors have negotiated actual pieces of the backend but for the most part it comes in the form of large salaries.


Jerry Seinfeld is still getting royalty checks for 12 cents for the Japanese show "Super Terrific Happy Hour"


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, October 17, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49       Viewers (Millions)
8:00  CBS   The Big Bang Theory        4.9/16      17.20
      FOX   MLB Baseball Live 8-11PM   2.4/7       8.39
      NBC   Parks and Recreation       1.3/4       3.25
      CW    The Vampire Diaries        1.3/4       2.84
      ABC   Once Upon A Time in W-Land 1.2/4       4.50
                                                   
8:30  CBS   The Millers                3.2/9       12.17
      NBC   Welcome to the Family      0.9/3       2.45
                                                   
9:00  ABC   Grey's Anatomy             2.6/7       8.58
      CBS   The Crazy Ones             2.5/7       9.53
      NBC   Sean Saves the World       1.1/3       3.37
      CW    Reign - Series Premiere    0.8/2       2.00
                                                   
9:30  CBS   Two and a Half Men         2.1/6       8.52
      NBC   The Michael J. Fox Show    1.2/3       3.53
                                                   
10:00 ABC   Scandal                    3.3/9       9.48
      CBS   Elementary                 1.6/4       8.41
      NBC   Parenthood                 1.3/4       3.95

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number 1 in adults 18-49 and with Total Viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.9 down 4 percent from last week's 5.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers garnered a 3.2 up 7 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones scored a 2.5 up 4 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men notched a series low 2.1 down 9 percent from last week's 2.3. Elementary earned a series low 1.6 down 16 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time in Wonderland earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating down 29 percent from a 1.7 for last weeks premiere. Grey's Anatomy tied its series low with a 2.6 down 7 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 3.3, up 6 percent from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Baseball Playoffs matched Wednesdays preliminary 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Parks & Recreation garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating up 8 percent from last week's 1.2. Welcome to the Family scored a 0.9 up 13 percent from last weeks 0.8 adults 18-49 rating . Sean Saves the World earned a1.1 up 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J Fox Show matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood garnered a 1.3 up 8 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating .

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries scored a 1.3 up 30 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Vampire Diaries ranked number three in its time period, a rarity for a CW show against original competition on the big four. The series premiere of Reign earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating down 33 percent from a 1.2 for the series premiere of Beauty & the Beast in the time period on Thursday, October 11, 2012 and down 20 percent from a 1.0 for the premiere of The Originals two weeks ago. Your predictions were too optimistic.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> It's all about the syndication. IMDb says he's been in 224 episodes and they're playing all the time in syndication. Even though he's rarely on the show anymore, I'm sure he still makes plenty of money from residuals. His salary for the current season of the show is probably relatively small, since he's basically been written out of the show.


I thought he was completely written out?

Also, are you sure all of the people get residuals? Sure, I bet it's not like the 60s, where they got 3 runs and that's it (from seeing interviews of people on "The Brady Bunch", "Gilligan's Island", etc..), but residuals in perpetuity, for the third banana on a show?


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, October 18, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00    CBS     Undercover Boss         1.8/7       9.15
        FOX     MasterChef Jr.          1.2/5       3.85
        ABC     Last Man Standing       1.3/5       6.14
        NBC     The MJ Fox Show - R     0.8/3       3.03
        CW      Reign - R               0.3/1       1.18
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors           1.0/4       4.35
        NBC     Sean Saves the World(R) 0.7/3       2.53
                
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank              1.9/7       6.50
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.4/5       8.89
        NBC     Dateline (9-11PM)       1.3/4       5.61
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow - R       0.8/3       2.51
        CW      America's Next Top Mdl  0.4/1       1.03
                
10:00   CBS     Blue Bloods             1.3/4       10.23
        ABC     20/20                   1.2/4       4.65

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.3 up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors earned a 1.0 up 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating Shark Tank garnered a 1.9 up 12 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating 20/20 garnered a 1.2 up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.8 up 38 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Hawaii Five-0 notched a 1.4 down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods scored a 1.3 down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 among adults 18-49.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.3 up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior scored a 1.2,down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, America's Next Top Model matched last week's 0.4 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

The DVR + 7 numbers were just released for the second week of the season. The Blacklist set a record for the most additional audience picked up through DVR viewing at 6 million. 
The table showing the numbers for each show can be found by following the link. Network viewership looks a whole lot better when you add in the DVR numbers.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/10/20/the-blacklist-dvr-record/

NBC's The Blacklist just broke a DVR ratings record, becoming the first broadcast TV show to ever add more than 6 million viewers thanks to playback over its first seven days of release (full chart for all shows below).

Nielsen just released its full DVR data for the second week of the broadcast season, and James Spader's Monday night freshman drama went from 11.4 million viewers on its premiere night (including first-night DVR playback) to 17.9 million for its first full seven days. In the adult demo, The Blacklist was also one of the biggest gainers, percentage wise - jumping 67 percent.

The biggest percentage gainer among adults 18-49 for the week was Fox's New Girl, which jumped a whopping 85 percent in demo (if that's not a record for the biggest percentage gain ever by a major broadcast network show, it's probably close to it). Second CBS' Elementary with 77 percent. Then there was another Fox comedy, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, up 73 percent (and just received a full season order and a spot after Fox's coverage of the Super Bowl). Fox's Sleepy Hollow once again also impressed, up 70 percent. Also big: NBC's Parenthood (+68 percent), NBC's Revolution (+67 percent), Fox's Glee (67 percent) and ABC's Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (+67 percent).


----------



## Worf

WTH? Undercover Boss still pulls in 9M+ viewers on a friday night? Does CBS skew old or something?


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> The DVR + 7 numbers were just released for the second week of the season. The Blacklist set a record for the most additional audience picked up through DVR viewing at 6 million.
> The table showing the numbers for each show can be found by following the link. Network viewership looks a whole lot better when you add in the DVR numbers.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/10/20/the-blacklist-dvr-record/
> 
> NBCs The Blacklist just broke a DVR ratings record, becoming the first broadcast TV show to ever add more than 6 million viewers thanks to playback over its first seven days of release (full chart for all shows below).
> 
> Nielsen just released its full DVR data for the second week of the broadcast season, and James Spaders Monday night freshman drama went from 11.4 million viewers on its premiere night (including first-night DVR playback) to 17.9 million for its first full seven days. In the adult demo, The Blacklist was also one of the biggest gainers, percentage wise  jumping 67 percent.
> 
> The biggest percentage gainer among adults 18-49 for the week was Foxs New Girl, which jumped a whopping 85 percent in demo (if thats not a record for the biggest percentage gain ever by a major broadcast network show, its probably close to it). Second CBS Elementary with 77 percent. Then there was another Fox comedy, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, up 73 percent (and just received a full season order and a spot after Foxs coverage of the Super Bowl). Foxs Sleepy Hollow once again also impressed, up 70 percent. Also big: NBCs Parenthood (+68 percent), NBCs Revolution (+67 percent), Foxs Glee (67 percent) and ABCs Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (+67 percent).


If shows are jumping THIS much on DVR, there's a huge problem in TV land for advertisers and networks, don't you think?


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> WTH? Undercover Boss still pulls in 9M+ viewers on a friday night? Does CBS skew old or something?


Does a bear sh...

Ok, to be analytical about it, here are two shows from last week with similar viewer numbers. But look at the difference in demo and share:

CBS Blue Bloods 1.3/4 10.23
ABC Modern Family 4.0/11 10.85

CBS skews REALLY old for many shows.



Steveknj said:


> If shows are jumping THIS much on DVR, there's a huge problem in TV land for advertisers and networks, don't you think?


I knew there was a jump, but I'm not sure *anyone* knew it was this much.

Yeah, they have a problem.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> If shows are jumping THIS much on DVR, there's a huge problem in TV land for advertisers and networks, don't you think?


It's a problem but probably less of a problem than if nobody was watching the shows at all.


----------



## TAsunder

I don't understand what CBS is doing Sunday nights. Can someone explain? Why did they bump all of their shows by 30 minutes and yet STILL are running over? Are games scheduled later on CBS this year? This has to be problematic for ratings. Not only do I imagine their shows are getting lower than expected ratings just by virtue of being bumped, but the fact that there is run-over has to have an impact as well.


----------



## brianric

Steveknj said:


> If shows are jumping THIS much on DVR, there's a huge problem in TV land for advertisers and networks, don't you think?


Except for the advertisers, not really. Networks will charge the cable providers more for retransmission rights.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> It's a problem but probably less of a problem than if nobody was watching the shows at all.


True. Has anyone ever figured out how many DVR users skip commercials versus watch them? 50%? More? I think that's something they have to look at. If most DVR users skip commercials then I'm not sure if this increased rating means much as far as being billable. And if most people are watching these certain shows via DVR and ARE not watching the commercials they have a problem.


----------



## rifleman69

CBS has been the "older" people's network for quite awhile. Time to bring back some Murder She Wrote and Matlock!


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> I don't understand what CBS is doing Sunday nights. Can someone explain? Why did they bump all of their shows by 30 minutes and yet STILL are running over? Are games scheduled later on CBS this year? This has to be problematic for ratings. Not only do I imagine their shows are getting lower than expected ratings just by virtue of being bumped, but the fact that there is run-over has to have an impact as well.


Actually...based on the last ratings where there was a major spillage over into primetime by the NFL, it proved that it was actually HELPING ratings not hurting, in that I'm sure a lot of folks who watched the football ended up staying with the CBS shows live. The week where everything started on time, ratings were down on CBS across the board compared to the week before.

This week, they had the late game on CBS, but at least in the East, everything started on time. So it will be interesting to see the ratings.


----------



## Steveknj

brianric said:


> Except for the advertisers, not really. Networks will charge the cable providers more for retransmission rights.


Aren't advertisers still key in the current network model (because of the affiliate system) ? Ratings are all about advertisers.


----------



## Steveknj

rifleman69 said:


> CBS has been the "older" people's network for quite awhile. Time to bring back some Murder She Wrote and Matlock!


I guess CBS looks at it this way. They skew older and KILL in those demos. So maybe they charge a bit less per spot, but make up for it in volume? I don't know. They've been skewing older for as long as I can remember. It must be working for them.


----------



## TAsunder

Steveknj said:


> Actually...based on the last ratings where there was a major spillage over into primetime by the NFL, it proved that it was actually HELPING ratings not hurting, in that I'm sure a lot of folks who watched the football ended up staying with the CBS shows live. The week where everything started on time, ratings were down on CBS across the board compared to the week before.
> 
> This week, they had the late game on CBS, but at least in the East, everything started on time. So it will be interesting to see the ratings.


The carryover only works for the first show, though, I would assume. The people who are looking for their favorite shows to start on time are going to be double disappointed when it's a half hour later and then still not on time unless they were already watching.

I have no idea how everything started on time in the east. It didn't here and seemingly the shows were airing at the same time.


----------



## Azlen

TAsunder said:


> The carryover only works for the first show, though, I would assume. The people who are looking for their favorite shows to start on time are going to be double disappointed when it's a half hour later and then still not on time unless they were already watching.
> 
> I have no idea how everything started on time in the east. It didn't here and seemingly the shows were airing at the same time.


Maybe the Cleveland at Green Bay game ran longer than the other games so you saw more of a delay.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> The carryover only works for the first show, though, I would assume. The people who are looking for their favorite shows to start on time are going to be double disappointed when it's a half hour later and then still not on time unless they were already watching.
> 
> I have no idea how everything started on time in the east. It didn't here and seemingly the shows were airing at the same time.


It would carry over to all their shows. I'm not talking about the ratings for the NFL game that carried over, but the ratings for all the shows that followed it, all starting delayed. So, it means if you have no DVR, and you watch 60 Minutes, by the time that's over, the shows on the other networks already started, so you might as well stay with TAR and The Good Wife and whatever is on after that (I don't watch that show). If you have a DVR (my case) rather than pad everything, it's easier to just watch it live and then watch other shows I'm recording at another time. Either way it helps ratings.

You're in Wisconsin and got the GB game which ran late. We got the Pittsburgh-Baltimore game which ended by 7:15, then they switched over to the KC-Hou game which ended just about 7:25. So after that game they started the normal CBS schedule. For those who were scheduled to see the GB game, they were delayed. But most of the country wasn't.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> True. Has anyone ever figured out how many DVR users skip commercials versus watch them? 50%? More? I think that's something they have to look at. If most DVR users skip commercials then I'm not sure if this increased rating means much as far as being billable. And if most people are watching these certain shows via DVR and ARE not watching the commercials they have a problem.


I remember seeing something a while back about that and the numbers of those skipping commercials with a DVR was smaller than you would think. Either that or the networks want the advertisers to think that a smaller number of people are skipping commercials. I also thought I read something somewhere that even when someone fast forwards through an ad that it can still make an impression on them. It's why advertisers probably prefer the fast forward over a 30 second skip.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Maybe the Cleveland at Green Bay game ran longer than the Denver at Indy game so you saw more of a delay.


The Denver-Indy game was on SNF


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> Maybe the Cleveland at Green Bay game ran longer than the Denver at Indy game so you saw more of a delay.


Denver at Indy was the night game. New York saw Pittsburgh and Baltimore in the late slot on CBS, as did almost the entire east coast.

Maybe that game started at 4:05 as opposed to 4:25?


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> I remember seeing something a while back about that and the numbers of those skipping commercials with a DVR was smaller than you would think. Either that or the networks want the advertisers to think that a smaller number of people are skipping commercials. I also thought I read something somewhere that even when someone fast forwards through an ad that it can still make an impression on them. It's why advertisers probably prefer the fast forward over a 30 second skip.


All true. But it still have to have SOME effect. Maybe I'm just thinking in terms of my habits, or the habits of folks who save up seasons. Not what the advertisers want to see at all.


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> Denver at Indy was the night game. New York saw Pittsburgh and Baltimore in the late slot on CBS, as did almost the entire east coast.
> 
> Maybe that game started at 4:05 as opposed to 4:25?


Yeah, I edited that when I realized my mistake. When there are double header games, they start at 4:25. The Pittsburgh/Baltimore game probably just ended sooner than the game in his market.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> All true. But it still have to have SOME effect. Maybe I'm just thinking in terms of my habits, or the habits of folks who save up seasons. Not what the advertisers want to see at all.


Oh it definitely has an effect. It's also why networks are able to charge on Live +3 rather than Live + 7. It means we are going to see a greater effort by networks to move people back into the money making window and we're probably going to get even more product placement than what we're seeing today.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 20, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net   Show                            18-49 R/Sh       Viewers 
7:00PM  CBS   Football Overrun                7.4   23         24.44
        NBC   Football Night in America       2.6   8          8.44
        ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos  1.1   3          5.72
        FOX   Bob's Burgers -R                0.9   3          2.63
                                                          
7:30PM  NBC   Football Night in America       4.8   14         13.81
        CBS   60 Minutes                      3.2   9          14.92
        FOX   Family Guy -R                   0.9   3          2.28
                                                          
8:00PM  NBC   Football Night/America/PreKick  7.2   19         20.01
        ABC   Once Upon A Time                2.0   5          6.98
        FOX   The Simpsons -R                 1.3   4          3.16
                                                          
8:30PM  NBC   Sunday Night FB (8:30-11PM)     9.5   23         25.87
        CBS   the Amazing Race                1.9   5          9.02
        FOX   The Simpsons -R                 1.3   3          3.07
                                                               
9:00PM  ABC   Revenge                         1.5   4           R
        FOX   Family Guy -R                   1.2   3          2.74
                                                               
9:30PM  CBS   The Good Wife                   1.4   3          8.97
        FOX   Family Guy -R                   1.1   3          2.24
                                                               
10:00PM ABC   Betrayal                        0.9   2          3.58
                                                               
10:30PM CBS   The Mentalist                   1.2   3          7.30

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC (NFL Football) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

Note: CBS prime was delayed by 30 minutes in most Eastern and Central time zones

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, which featured a match-up between the Colts and the Broncos earned a preliminary 9.5, way up from last week's preliminary 7.3 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11PM.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a football-inflated 3.2, up from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race matched last week's 1.9. The Good Wife notched a 1.4, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Mentalist hit a new series low 1.2, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos matched last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time scored a 2.0, down four tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating and tying its series low. Revenge garnered a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Betrayal notched a 0.9, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## mattack

Worf said:


> =Does CBS skew old or something?





astrohip said:


> Does a bear sh...


Is he joking? CBS has been known as the "geezer network" (I'm out of the "young" demo, so I guess I'm technically part of that, though I've been watching 60 minutes(*) since I was a kid) for decades.. Heck, I've known about it for decades, and it was probably true for decades before that.

(*) Though to hopefully be slightly young, I actually listen to the free audio podcast which (1) I play at 2x, and (2) has very few if any ads.. (Once in a while they seem to put a few ads in the very beginning but I 30 second skip until I hear "and I'm <whoever>, on this week's edition of 60 minutes".)


----------



## mattack

rifleman69 said:


> CBS has been the "older" people's network for quite awhile. Time to bring back some Murder She Wrote and Matlock!


Except Matlock was on NBC then ABC. (had to check imdb, I thought it was only on ABC)


----------



## Worf

I'm smack in the middle of that 18-49 demographic and the only two networks I watch are CBS and Fox.

I guess a lot of people grew up with CBS and stuck with Walter Cronkite for decades and it's rubbed off?

Though, up to around 30-odd years ago, the most popular TV show in Canada was CBS news. (Then Canada actually started getting some local channels of its own that carried proper national news).

Heck, even as the geezer network, they're still pulling in high ratings.


----------



## philw1776

I have zero idea what network any show is on except "Justified" being on FX for some reason. Why do people care about watching a network as opposed to a show?


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 21, 2013:*


Code:


Time     Net    Show                       18-49        Viewers 
8:00PM   NBC    The Voice (8-10PM)         4.2   11     13.40
         CBS    How I Met Your Mother      2.9   9      7.87
         FOX    Bones                      2.1   6      7.49
         ABC    DWTS (8-10PM)              1.9   5      13.11
         CW     Hart Of Dixie              0.6   2      1.43
                               
8:30PM   CBS    2 Broke Girls              2.6   7      8.05
                                                        
9:00PM   CBS    The Big Bang Theory -R     2.5   6      8.49
         FOX    Sleepy Hollow -R           1.0   3      3.37
         CW     BEAUTY AND THE BEAST       0.6   2      1.67
                                                        
9:30PM   CBS    Mom                        2.4   6      7.79
                         
10:00PM  NBC    The Blacklist              3.0   8      10.57
         ABC    Castle                     1.9   5      10.64
         CBS    Hostages                   1.4   4      5.77

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Last nights Monday Night Football game (Minnesota at NY Giants) was simulcast on the CBS affiliate in Minnesota and on The CW affiliate in New York. As a result, CBS and CW numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice fell to a new season low (for a Monday) 4.2, down three tenths from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist matched last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 2.9, down two tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls matched last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Mom garnered a 2.4, up four tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Hostages earned a 1.4, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars earned a season low 1.9, down two tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Castle notched a season low-tying 1.9 down three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones scored a 2.1, up a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie earned a 0.6, up two tenths from last weeks 0.4. BEAUTY AND THE BEAST scored a 0.6, up three tenths from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JohnB1000

A bit late but Walking Dead's 16 and 14 mill audiences for the last couple of weeks (plus numerous DVR watchers I'm sure) put all the network shows, bar football, to shame.


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> A bit late but Walking Dead's 16 and 14 mill audiences for the last couple of weeks (plus numerous DVR watchers I'm sure) put all the network shows, bar football, to shame.


I don't get the enormous popularity, but I guess people like to be scared.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> I don't get the enormous popularity, but I guess people like to be scared.




Unless you're a small child afraid of monsters under your bed, there is nothing 'scary' about the show.


----------



## TAsunder

WhiskeyTango said:


> Unless you're a small child afraid of monsters under your bed, there is nothing 'scary' about the show.


You mean other than the horrific creatures who and used to be characters on the show coming out of nowhere then eating human intestines in a bleak, bleak world full of despair and violence?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

TAsunder said:


> You mean other than the horrific creatures who and used to be characters on the show coming out of nowhere then eating human intestines in a bleak, bleak world full of despair and violence?


Sorry, I don't find it 'scary'. Intense? Yes. Gross? Yes. Possibly disturbing imagery? Yes. Scary? Nope.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> You mean other than the horrific creatures who and used to be characters on the show coming out of nowhere then eating human intestines in a bleak, bleak world full of despair and violence?


I have yet to find a horror movie that actually scares me, which is why I don't generally enjoy the genre.

I think I read somewhere that when the economy is down, horror movies (and in this case TV shows) tend to do very well. Not sure what the correlation is, but the golden age of horror flicks, was the 1930s, which was during the Great Depression. We see a huge uptick on Vampire and Zombie movies and TV shows over the last 5-10 years or so.


----------



## TAsunder

WhiskeyTango said:


> Sorry, I don't find it 'scary'. Intense? Yes. Gross? Yes. Possibly disturbing imagery? Yes. Scary? Nope.


It must be true of everyone, then. No one is ever scared by horror movies/shows, apparently.


----------



## JohnB1000

I don't think scary is the correct word either, gruesome or gory to the extreme (it makes me laugh most of the time), but there's nothing to make me jump out of my seat or hide behind the couch 

Either way, the fact that Steve doesn't like the show isn't especially relevant to a ratings thread, I'm sure there are lots of other shows he doesn't like that get decent ratings. Walking Dead however is, I think, the top rated cable show ever and is beating most of the network shows these days.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

TAsunder said:


> It must be true of everyone, then. No one is ever scared by horror movies/shows, apparently.


Yes, that's exactly what I said. 

Nothing you put forth in what makes the show 'scary' would cause me, or most adults, to be in fear while watching the show. Some people may, but to say that the reason 16 million people watched the season premiere is because they like to be scared is ludicrous.


----------



## aaronwt

TAsunder said:


> It must be true of everyone, then. No one is ever scared by horror movies/shows, apparently.


I know I'm not. But I still like them.

I like the Walking Dead because I think it is a good drama. Now most of the special effects look fake because it is a TV show and you need a movie budget to look more realistic with the digital effects. So I don't even see how a person could get scared from the actual effects.


----------



## TAsunder

WhiskeyTango said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I said.
> 
> Nothing you put forth in what makes the show 'scary' would cause me, or most adults, to be in fear while watching the show. Some people may, but to say that the reason 16 million people watched the season premiere is because they like to be scared is ludicrous.


I agree with your last sentence (it's not good because it is scary to some people) but what you said was, "Unless you're a small child afraid of monsters under your bed, there is nothing 'scary' about the show."

There are plenty of people who find it scary. Even some reviewers.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 22, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net  Show                       18-49             Viewers
8:00PM  CBS  NCIS                       3.0    9          18.58
        ABC  S.H.I.E.L.D.               2.6    8          7.13
        NBC  The Biggest Loser          2.0    6          6.64
        FOX  Dads                       1.4    4          3.61
        CW   The Originals              0.9    3          2.15
                                
8:30PM  FOX  Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.6    4          3.78
                                                          
9:00PM  NBC  The Voice                  4.0    11         12.84
        CBS  NCIS: LA                   2.6    7          14.87
        FOX  New Girl                   1.8    5          3.76
        ABC  The Goldbergs              1.7    5          5.26
        CW   Supernatural               1.0    3          2.30
                                                          
9:30PM  FOX  The Mindy Project          1.4    4          2.86
        ABC  Trophy Wife                1.2    3          4.03
                                                          
10:00PM CBS  Person Of Interest         2.2    6          12.94
        NBC  Chicago Fire               2.1    6          7.59
        ABC  Shark Tank -R              1.1    3          3.45

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 2.0, down three tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 premiere rating. The Voice matched last week's 4.0 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire tied its season low with 2.1 from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS notched a 3.0, down a tenth from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles was even with last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. hit a new series low with a 2.6, down two tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs garnered a 1.7, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife fell to a new series low with a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Dads scored a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine earned a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project was also even with last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals earned a 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural was flat with last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

TAsunder said:


> I agree with your last sentence (it's not good because it is scary to some people) but what you said was, "Unless you're a small child afraid of monsters under your bed, there is nothing 'scary' about the show."
> 
> There are plenty of people who find it scary. Even some reviewers.


We'll agree to disagree about the level of scariness. Let's leave it at that and get back to the ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 23, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                         18-49           Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM  FOX     World Series Game 1 (8-10PM)  4.1   11       13.73
        CBS     Survivor Blood vs Water       2.3   7         9.37
        ABC     The Middle                    2.1   7         8.19
        NBC     Revolution                    1.4   4         5.05
        CW      Arrow                         0.9   3         2.81
       
8:30PM  ABC     Back In The Game              1.7   5         6.24
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family                 3.8   10       10.29
        CBS     Criminal Minds                2.7   7        11.48
        NBC     Law And Order: SVU            1.4   4         5.54
        CW      The Tomorrow People           0.6   2         1.89
                    
9:30PM  ABC     Super Fun Night               2.2   6         5.96
       
10:00PM CBS     CSI                           2.1   6        10.25
        ABC     Nashville                     1.6   4         5.52
        NBC     Ironside                      0.8   2         3.88

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for FOX (World Series) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

On FOX, Game 1 of the World Series earned a preliminary 4.1 adults 18-49 rating up from last year's Game 1 (Detroit vs. San Francisco ) which earned a 3.2 preliminary rating (and rose to a 3.6 in the finals).

On CBS, Survivor earned a series low (excluding recaps/specials) 2.3, down three tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds matched last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. CSI garnered a 2.1, up a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a season low 2.1, down a tenth from its last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Back In The Game earned a series low 1.7, down two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a season low 3.8, down three tenths from last week's 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. Super Fun Night notched a 2.2, up a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution tied last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU hit a season low 1.4, down four tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.Now-canceled Ironside earned a 0.8, down two tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow fell to a 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People also dropped two tenths to a 0.6 from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I hope there is another wave of cancelations coming in the next week or two. I have several borderline shows being saved. I'm not sure I want to watch them to begin with so the network dropping them would make my decision easier (Wonderland, Reign, Tomorrow People, and Hostages).


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, October 24, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49          Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory     4.9   16       16.47
        FOX   World Series (8-10PM)   3.4   10       12.67
        NBC   The Voice (8-9PM) -R    1.3   4        5.24
        ABC   OUaT in Wonderland      1.1   4        4.34
        CW    The Vampire Diaries     1.1   3        2.50
        
8:30PM  CBS   The Millers             2.8   8        10.88
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Grey's Anatomy          2.8   8        8.53
        CBS   The Crazy Ones          2.3   7        8.77
        NBC   Sean Saves the World    1.1   3        4.03
        CW    Reign                   0.6   2        1.84
                  
9:30PM  CBS   Two and a Half Men      2.3   6        8.42
        NBC   The Michael J Fox Show  1.2   3        3.74
        
10:00PM ABC   Scandal                 3.0   8        8.65
        CBS   Elementary              1.8   5        8.592
        NBC   Parenthood              1.3   4        3.96

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, game two of the World Series earned a preliminary 3.4 adults 18-49 rating up from last years World Series Game 2 which earned a preliminary 2.9 and was adjusted to 3.5 in the finals.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a season low 4.9, down three tenths from last week's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers garnered a series low 2.8, down four tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones scored a series low 2.3, down a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men notched a 2.3, up two tenths from last week's series low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.8, up three tenths from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time in Wonderland earned a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.8, up a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a season low 3.0, down three tenths from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Sean Saves the World matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J Fox Show was even with last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood also matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating .

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries scored a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Reign earned a 0.6, down two tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Article on ratings, the TV biz, and demographics...



> "Why does the TV business hate people over 50?" That's one of the most common questions I get asked by viewers.
> 
> This is not an idle query. The TV industry, like much of corporate America, chases youth. That pursuit has a major impact on programming. It helps explain why a low-rated show such as NBC's "Community" can keep going (and going, and going ...) while older-skewing shows are usually toast. Even if they have more total viewers.
> 
> So now you know why "Harry's Law," the legal drama with sexagenarian Kathy Bates, is no longer on the air. NBC executives said as much when they canceled the show.
> 
> Most TV networks are chasing viewers in the "demo," or the demographic ages 18 to 49 as measured by Nielsen. But how and why did that happen? And is that even rational?


Click thru for the full article
http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...king-the-tv-business-20131024,0,2380979.story


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Article on ratings, the TV biz, and demographics...
> 
> Click thru for the full article
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...king-the-tv-business-20131024,0,2380979.story


Good article. Pretty much what I've been saying here for awhile now. The TV executives an advertisers are chasing a ghost. Once they wise up, things will change. I think they still believe they can bring back the demo. I'm not sure if that's possible. Statistically it doesn't look like it.


----------



## Beryl

Elementary does skew older. I need to see what I'm missing.


----------



## Maui

astrohip said:


> On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a season low 4.9, down three tenths from last week's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating.


And it still smoked every other program, even the World Series.


----------



## Azlen

Maui said:


> And it still smoked every other program, even the World Series.


I would be willing to bet it makes a bigger than normal jump when the DVR + 7 numbers are released. I'm sure a few people were watching the World Series while recording the shows they normally watch.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, October 25, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                18-49         Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  CBS     Undercover Boss     1.6  6        8.58
        FOX     MasterChef Jr       1.4  5        3.85
        NBC     Dateline (8-9PM)    1.3  5        6.07
        ABC     Last Man Standing-R 1.0  4        5.02
        CW      The Carrie Diaries  0.3  1        0.84
                    
8:30PM  ABC     The Neighbors -R    0.7  3        3.52
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Shark Tank          2.0  7        7.32
        NBC     Grimm -P            1.8  6        6.13
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0       1.4  5        9.32
        FOX     the Simpsons -R     0.8  3        1.93
        CW      iHeartRadio:KPerry  0.2  1        0.71
                    
9:30PM  FOX     The Simpsons -R     0.7  2        1.78
                    
10:00PM NBC     Dracula -P          1.8  6        5.28
        ABC     20/20               1.5  5        6.68
        CBS     Blue Bloods         1.3  4        11.02

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was number one in adults 18-49 but CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC, Dateline earned a x from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Grimm earned a 1.8,up from last year's Friday premiere (which earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating) but down two tenths from last year's Monday season debut which earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Dracula also earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating and is NBCs highest in-season 18-49 rating in the slot, (excluding breaking news coverage) since January 4. Your predictions for both were spot on!

On ABC, Shark Tank matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating 20/20 garnered a 1.5, up three tenths from the previous week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.6, down two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods matched last week's 1.3 among adults 18-49.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior scored a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Carrie Diaries earned a paltry 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, down from last season's 0.6 series premiere rating and also down a tenth from the 0.4 adults 18-49 rating last season's finale earned. The iHeartRadio Katy Perry special earned a 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

I'll put this in the ratings thread rather than the baseball thread:
I'm wondering if the "Friday = TV death" rule applies to live sports that are viewed in bars (usually with the sound off). Does viewing in bars count in the ratings and, if not, I wonder if advertisers account for it some other way. 

The reason I ask is that Major League Baseball started the World Series on a Wednesday instead of a Tuesday, and the only reason I can think of was to avoid having a game on Friday. (They'd have had a game on Saturday regardless). But in exchange for no Friday game, they have to go head to head against the NFL four times out of a potential 7 games (Thursday Game 2, Sunday Game 4, Monday Game 5, Thursday Game 7). Had they started on Tuesday they'd only have gone up against the NFL once (Sunday Game 5).

Are the ratings so bad on Friday that they make up for the ratings loss from competing against the NFL on three extra nights?


----------



## MikeCC

aindik said:


> I'll put this in the ratings thread rather than the baseball thread:
> I'm wondering if the "Friday = TV death" rule applies to live sports that are viewed in bars (usually with the sound off). Does viewing in bars count in the ratings and, if not, I wonder if advertisers account for it some other way.


I don't think the Nielsen sampling allows for commercial placement of their boxes. I don't know that for sure, but it makes sense, since one of the measures used is "households."

If that is the case, then, viewing in bars have no effect on the ratings.


----------



## aindik

Does Nielsen monitor people, or just TVs?

IOW, in radio, the ratings aren't taken by attaching something to the radio. They're taken by the person carrying around a device that listens for encoded sounds, no matter what radio they're coming from. Anything similar in TV? If so, do they require the sound to be on?

Before the people meters in radio, ratings were taken by diary. That too would have included bar viewing if the TV ratings were taken like that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Does Nielsen monitor people, or just TVs?
> 
> IOW, in radio, the ratings aren't taken by attaching something to the radio. They're taken by the person carrying around a device that listens for encoded sounds, no matter what radio they're coming from. Anything similar in TV? If so, do they require the sound to be on?
> 
> Before the people meters in radio, ratings were taken by diary. That too would have included bar viewing if the TV ratings were taken like that.


When someone is selected as a Nielsen household, Nielsen comes in and attaches devices to every piece of electronics in the house that is capable of receiving a TV signal. Then there is a box connected to each of those device that allow the household members to select who is in the room. There are preprogrammed buttons for each of the members of the household. There are usually some extra buttons for guests. So the device records any time the TV is on and a show is being watched, and it's up to the user(s) to indicate which household members are in the room.

Apparently, some of the reporting is done based on the audio signal. When I was selected several years ago, they came in and started doing the installation, they were going to clip some kind of device to the speaker wires that carried the sound from my receiver to my speakers. I then explained that I did a lot of TV watching with wireless headphones and the sound muted. They couldn't figure out any way for their systems to properly record that type of TV watching, so I was deemed ineligible.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> When someone is selected as a Nielsen household, Nielsen comes in and attaches devices to every piece of electronics in the house that is capable of receiving a TV signal. Then there is a box connected to each of those device that allow the household members to select who is in the room. There are preprogrammed buttons for each of the members of the household. There are usually some extra buttons for guests. So the device records any time the TV is on and a show is being watched, and it's up to the user(s) to indicate which household members are in the room.
> 
> Apparently, some of the reporting is done based on the audio signal. When I was selected several years ago, they came in and started doing the installation, they were going to clip some kind of device to the speaker wires that carried the sound from my receiver to my speakers. I then explained that I did a lot of TV watching with wireless headphones and the sound muted. They couldn't figure out any way for their systems to properly record that type of TV watching, so I was deemed ineligible.


But shows a Neilsen family member watches while outside the home are not recorded?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> But shows a Neilsen family member watches while outside the home are not recorded?


I believe there is a way for a Nielsen household member to manually record shows watched outside the house. That would be similar to the diaries that you mentioned for radio and that are still used for recording sweeps ratings in many markets.

As for how they determine which family member is watching which shows, the box has several buttons and there is one pre-programmed for each household member. So when that person enters the room, they're supposed to hit the button and then hit it again when they leave the room. Everything that is viewed while that person's button is pushed is deemed to have been watched by that person.


----------



## aindik

So, a Nielsen family member who watches the World Series while at a bar would count in the ratings if the person remembered to manually record it. 

As for the second question, I deleted it in a ninja edit when I reread and saw you answered it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> So, a Nielsen family member who watches the World Series while at a bar would count in the ratings if the person remembered to manually record it.


I believe that is the case as I'm pretty sure that's what they explained to me when I was being considered to be a Nielsen household. But it's possible I am remembering that wrong.



aindik said:


> As for the second question, I deleted it in a ninja edit when I reread and saw you answered it.


Yes, I saw that, but I had already written my explanation and I figured it provided more info than the first post, so I just left it there.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 28, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49     Viewers (millions)
8:00  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)         4.2/11    12.97
      FOX   World Series               3.8/10    13.19
      CBS   How I Met Your Mother      2.9/8      7.63
      ABC   DWTS (8-10PM)              2.0/5     12.97
      CW    Hart Of Dixie              0.4/1      1.13
                                                 
8:30  CBS   2 Broke Girls              2.6/7      7.60
                                                 
9:00  CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R    2.5/6      7.94
      CW    Beauty & the Beast         0.3/1      0.87
                                                 
9:30  CBS   Mom                        2.1/5      6.61
                                                 
10:00 NBC   The Blacklist              3.1/8     10.66
      ABC   Castle                     2.1/5     10.68
      CBS   Hostages                   1.3/3      4.95

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for Fox (World Series) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. Last nights Monday Night Football game (Seattle at St. Louis) was simulcast on the CW affiliate in St. Louis. As a result, CW numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC and FOX tied for number one in Adults 18-49 while FOX was on top with total viewers.

On FOX, game five of the World Series garnered a 3.8 preliminary adults 18-49 rating, even with Game 5 of the 2011 series (the most recent game 5) but down 14 percent from a preliminary 4.4 for game 4.

On NBC, the first night of the knockout rounds on The Voice earned a 4.2 down 2 percent from last week's 4.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist garnered a 3.1 up 3 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 2.9 down 3 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls scored a 2.6 up 4 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Mom garnered a from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Hostages notched a 1.3 up 8 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing With the Stars matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, and tied its lowest rated Monday telecast ever. Castle notched a 2.1 up 11 percent from last week's season low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie matched last weeks 0.4. BEAUTY AND THE BEAST matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

I'm sad that the World Series cannot even beat The Voice.


----------



## lambertman

Steveknj said:


> I'm sad that the World Series cannot even beat The Voice.


Note that it also went up against MNF, which took 10.7 million sports-leaning eyeballs away.


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> Note that it also went up against MNF, which took 10.7 million sports-leaning eyeballs away.


Very true.

Speaking of which. How does the ratings take into account channel surfing? I constantly channel surf, especially during sporting events. So for instance, Monday night there was the WS game, a hockey game I wanted to watch and the MNF game. So I was surfing between all of them during commercial breaks and so forth (and using my PIP too).


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 29, 2013:*



Code:


Time   Net    Show                       18-49 Rat/Sh    Viewers (Millions)
8:00   CBS    NCIS                       3.0/9           18.98
       FOX    The X Factor (8-10PM)      1.5/4            4.76
       NBC    The Biggest Loser          1.8/5            5.95
       ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D. - R           1.2/4            4.26
       CW     The Originals              0.9/3            2.02
                                                          
9:00   NBC    The Voice (9-11PM)         3.5/10          11.42
       CBS    NCIS: Los Angeles          2.6/7           14.76
       ABC    The Goldbergs              1.7/4            5.37
       CW     Supernatural               1.1/3            2.16
                                                          
9:30   ABC    Trophy Wife                1.4/4            4.28
                                                          
10:00  CBS    Person Of Interest         1.8/5           11.90
       ABC    Shark Tank - R             1.0/3            3.25

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a season low 1.8 down 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. A two hour episode of The Voice scored a season low 3.5 down 18 percent from last week's 4.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS matched last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a 2.6 up 4 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest earned a series low 1.8 down 18 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Goldbergs earned as 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, matching last week's performance when it had a new episode of Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. as a lead-in. Trophy Wife garnered a 1.4 up 17 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, a special Tuesday episode of The X Factor scored a 1.5 down 25 percent from a 2.0 for its most recent episode on Thursday, October 10.

On the CW, The Originals matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Was that a new episode of The X-Factor, or a re-run. That seems really low for a new episode. Probably because regular fans of the show didn't know to watch it on Tuesday.


----------



## cherry ghost

astrohip said:


> *Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 22, 2013:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time    Net  Show                       18-49             Viewers
> 8:00PM  CBS  NCIS                       3.0    9          18.58
> ABC  S.H.I.E.L.D.               2.6    8          7.13
> NBC  The Biggest Loser          2.0    6          6.64
> FOX  Dads                       1.4    4          3.61
> CW   The Originals              0.9    3          2.15
> 
> 8:30PM  FOX  Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.6    4          3.78
> 
> 9:00PM  NBC  The Voice                  4.0    11         12.84
> CBS  NCIS: LA                   2.6    7          14.87
> FOX  New Girl                   1.8    5          3.76
> ABC  The Goldbergs              1.7    5          5.26
> CW   Supernatural               1.0    3          2.30
> 
> 9:30PM  FOX  The Mindy Project          1.4    4          2.86
> ABC  Trophy Wife                1.2    3          4.03
> 
> 10:00PM CBS  Person Of Interest         2.2    6          12.94
> NBC  Chicago Fire               2.1    6          7.59
> ABC  Shark Tank -R              1.1    3          3.45





astrohip said:


> *Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, October 29, 2013:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time   Net    Show                       18-49 Rat/Sh    Viewers (Millions)
> 8:00   CBS    NCIS                       3.0/9           18.98
> FOX    The X Factor (8-10PM)      1.5/4            4.76
> NBC    The Biggest Loser          1.8/5            5.95
> ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D. - R           1.2/4            4.26
> CW     The Originals              0.9/3            2.02
> 
> 9:00   NBC    The Voice (9-11PM)         3.5/10          11.42
> CBS    NCIS: Los Angeles          2.6/7           14.76
> ABC    The Goldbergs              1.7/4            5.37
> CW     Supernatural               1.1/3            2.16
> 
> 9:30   ABC    Trophy Wife                1.4/4            4.28
> 
> 10:00  CBS    Person Of Interest         1.8/5           11.90
> ABC    Shark Tank - R             1.0/3            3.25


Proof that S.H.I.E.L.D is a terrible lead-in for The Goldbergs and Trophy Wife. I'd still like to see if either could do better than Super Fun Night after Modern Family.


----------



## aaronwt

cherry ghost said:


> Proof that S.H.I.E.L.D is a terrible lead-in for The Goldbergs and Trophy Wife. I'd still like to see if either could do better than Super Fun Night after Modern Family.


SHIELD was a repeat. Repeats generally get lower ratings than a new episode.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aaronwt said:


> SHIELD was a repeat. Repeats generally get lower ratings than a new episode.


His point was that whether SHIELD was new or a repeat, The Goldbergs got the same rating both weeks. The Goldbergs has an established audience and SHIELD is not adding to that working as a lead-in.


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> Speaking of which. How does the ratings take into account channel surfing? I constantly channel surf, especially during sporting events. So for instance, Monday night there was the WS game, a hockey game I wanted to watch and the MNF game. So I was surfing between all of them during commercial breaks and so forth (and using my PIP too).


I'm not positive, but I seem to remember reading it's in 10 minute increments.. which is interesting, because Viggle (the app that gives you rewards for checking into TV shows -- it was WAY better for the first year or so it was around, but it's still fun to play with/I've gotten a BUNCH of $25 Best buy Gift Certificates from it) needs a minimum 10 minute checkin to get the "bonus" points for checking into various shows.


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> I'm not positive, but I seem to remember reading it's in 10 minute increments.. which is interesting, because Viggle (the app that gives you rewards for checking into TV shows -- it was WAY better for the first year or so it was around, but it's still fun to play with/I've gotten a BUNCH of $25 Best buy Gift Certificates from it) needs a minimum 10 minute checkin to get the "bonus" points for checking into various shows.


So if I was watching last night's World Series and flipped to 3-4 minutes of another show during commercials, I'd get no reading? Even if I watched an ad on another channel? Interesting.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, October 30, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net     Show                       18-49 Rat   Viewers (millions)
8:00  FOX     World Series Game 6        5.4/15      18.00
      CBS     Survivor                   2.3/7        9.02
      ABC     The Middle                 2.1/7        8.03
      NBC     Revolution                 1.4/4        4.91
      CW      Arrow                      0.7/2        2.34
                                                      
8:30  ABC     Back In The Game           1.7/5        6.24
                                                      
9:00  CBS     Criminal Minds             2.4/6       10.62
      ABC     Modern Family -R           2.2/6        7.42
      NBC     Law & Order:SVU-R(9-11PM)  1.0/3        4.20
      CW      The Tomorrow People        0.6/1        1.73
                                                      
9:30  ABC     Super Fun Night            1.8/5        5.42
                                                      
10:00 CBS     CSI                        1.8/5        9.59
      ABC     Nashville                  1.4/4        5.23

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for FOX (World Series) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

On FOX, Game 6 of the World Series, which featured the Red Sox winning the series at Fenway Park for the first time in 95 years, earned a preliminary 5.4 adults 18-49 rating up 42 percent from a 3.8 for Monday's Game 5, and ranking as the highest rated Wednesday for any broadcast network since FOXs January 30, 2013 broadcast of American Idol.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.3 down 4 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 2.4 down 11 percent from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. CSI garnered a 1.8 down 14 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a season low 2.1 down 5 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Back In The Game matched last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Super Fun Night, which followed a repeat of Modern Family for the first time, notched a series low 1.8 down 14 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville garnered a series low 1.4 down 13 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution matched last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were accurate.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 0.7 down 22 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People garnered a 0.6 down 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## marksman

I know they report half hour ratings for shows longer than an hour. Not sure how detailed the data gets broken down for subscribers.

However a show might get a 2.5 and have a 2.8 the first thirty minutes and 2.3 in the second thirty minutes.


----------



## astrohip

Here is the 2014 Renewal Scorecard from TVLine and Michael Ausiello. A slightly different look than TVbytheNumbers (and their Cancellation Bear):

It's too long to post, I'll just link...

http://tvline.com/2013/10/31/renewed-tv-shows-2014-renewal-scorecard-cancelled-series/


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, October 31, 2013:*



Code:


[B]Time   Net   Show                       18-49      Viewers [/B]
8:00   CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R    2.5/9      11.56
       ABC   Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brn 2.2/8       6.96
       NBC   Sat Night Live Halloween   1.7/6       5.51
       FOX   The X Factor - Clip Show   0.8/3       3.25
       CW    The Vampire Diaries        0.8/3       2.11
                                                    
8:30   CBS   The Millers                2.0/7       9.57
                                                    
9:00   ABC   Grey's Anatomy             2.6/8       8.88
       CBS   The Crazy Ones             1.9/6       8.06
       NBC   Sean Saves the World       1.2/4       4.11
       FOX   Glee     (repeat?)         0.6/2       1.96
       CW    Reign                      0.6/2       1.59
                                                    
9:30   CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R    2.0/6       8.39
       NBC   The Michael J. Fox Show    1.1/3       3.62
                                                    
10:00  ABC   Scandal                    2.9/9       9.23
       CBS   Elementary                 1.7/5       9.35
       NBC   Parenthood                 1.3/4       3.97

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

Note: Viewership levels were down 8 percent among adults 18-49 versus last week due to Halloween.

Last night's Thursday Night Football game (Dolphins/Bengals) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Cincinnati. As a result, the NBC may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

In addition, The Vampire Diaries aired at 10PM in New York City last night, so its ratings are subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

On ABC, the annual telecast of It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 19 percent from a 2.7 on Wednesday, October 31, 2012 but gar outperforming ABC's average in the time period. Grey's Anatomy tied its series low with a 2.6 down 7 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal matched last week's season low 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic.

On CBS, The Millers garnered a series low 2.0, down 26 percent from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating when it followed a new episode of The Big Bang Theory. The Crazy Ones scored a series low 1.9 down 17 percent from last 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.7 down 6 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the special Saturday Night Live Halloween garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, significantly outperforming Parks and Recreation & Welcome to the Family's averages in the time period. Sean Saves the World earned a 1.2 up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J Fox Show scored a series low 1.1 down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating .

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries scored a 0.8 down 38 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, but the show aired at 10PM in New York City so the nation's largest market will not be counted until the final ratings are released this afternoon. Reign matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

Fox punted the night because last night would have been Game 7 of the World Series, if necessary, and it became unnecessary only about 20 hours before prime time started. I can only assume (because there was no "On Fox" blurb paragraph) that Glee was a rerun. 

Though, it doesn't say "R". If that was a new ep, those are spectacularly bad ratings.


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> Fox punted the night because last night would have been Game 7 of the World Series, if necessary, and it became unnecessary only about 20 hours before prime time started. I can only assume (because there was no "On Fox" blurb paragraph) that Glee was a rerun.
> 
> *Though, it doesn't say "R". If that was a new ep, those are spectacularly bad ratings.*


I cut & paste, but you are probably correct. I'll add a "-R?" just to clarify for future reference.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> Fox punted the night because last night would have been Game 7 of the World Series, if necessary, and it became unnecessary only about 20 hours before prime time started. I can only assume (because there was no "On Fox" blurb paragraph) that Glee was a rerun.
> 
> Though, it doesn't say "R". If that was a new ep, those are spectacularly bad ratings.


Glee was a repeat of the Finn tribute episode from a few weeks ago.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> On ABC, the annual telecast of It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 19 percent from a 2.7 on Wednesday, October 31, 2012 but gar outperforming ABC's average in the time period.


Did the 2nd half hour (when it was really a separate Charlie Brown show about one of the kids running for a school election - I didn't watch it but actually transferred off more for the 2nd show, since I'd seen the Great Pumpkin many times as a kid) get way lower ratings?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

mattack said:


> Did the 2nd half hour (when it was really a separate Charlie Brown show about one of the kids running for a school election - I didn't watch it but actually transferred off more for the 2nd show, since I'd seen the Great Pumpkin many times as a kid) get way lower ratings?


2.3 for the first half hour, 2.1 for the second.


----------



## TAsunder

CBS was late by almost 30 minutes last night. I am looking forward to seeing how it affects the ratings again. I am beyond frustrated with the fact that they do this regularly, more or less plan for it, and yet actually benefit from it in the ratings if what was posted earlier in this thread is accurate. I've now padded my programs by 1/2 hour. If it ever gets beyond that I will probably just stop recording CBS shows on Sunday and get them online.


----------



## brianric

TAsunder said:


> CBS was late by almost 30 minutes last night. I am looking forward to seeing how it affects the ratings again. I am beyond frustrated with the fact that they do this regularly, more or less plan for it, and yet actually benefit from it in the ratings if what was posted earlier in this thread is accurate. I've now padded my programs by 1/2 hour. If it ever gets beyond that I will probably just stop recording CBS shows on Sunday and get them online.


If it wasn't for the dVR I would give up on CBS on Sunday nights.


----------



## astrohip

Here link is an update on CBS last night. After hyping The Mentalist all week (this was a pivotal episode for the series), they end up not showing it due to the delay. Their FB page has literally hundreds of posts, all mad as hell.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TAsunder said:


> ...I will probably just stop recording CBS shows on Sunday and get them online.


if online was my only option, i would just stop watching cbs. i'm glad the online option is there for last resort viewing, but it can still be a hassle, and it's a lot more inconvenient than the living room tv.

cbs has a good library online, but it's not perfect, either.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 3, 2013:*


Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49           Viewers 
7:00  CBS    Football Overrun (7-8PM)   6.6   18        23.11
      NBC    Football Night in America  1.8    5         5.71
      FOX    Bob's Burgers -R           1.6    4         4.26
      ABC    America's Funniest Videos  1.4    4         7.00
                                                         
7:30  NBC    Football Night in America  2.3    6         6.65
      FOX    The Simpsons -R            1.4    4         3.48
                                                         
8:00  NBC    Football / Pre-Kick        4.2   11        11.86
      CBS    60 Minutes                 3.2    8        15.09
      FOX    The Simpsons               2.5    6         5.46
      ABC    Once Upon A Time           2.3    6         7.50
                                                         
8:30  NBC    Sunday Night Football      5.7   14        15.34
      FOX    Bob's Burgers              1.8    4         3.75
                                                         
9:00  FOX    Family Guy                 2.5    6         4.86
      CBS    The Amazing Race           2.0    5         9.40
      ABC    Revenge                    1.7    4         6.30
                                                         
9:30  FOX    American Dad               1.9    4         3.74
                                                         
10:00 CBS    The Good Wife              1.6    4         9.79
      ABC    Betrayal                   1.0    3         3.50

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC & CBS (NFL Football) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

CBS prime started at 7:59 due to football runover (Steelers vs. Patriots).

NBC was number one among adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, (Indianapolis Colts-Houston Texans) earned a preliminary 5.7, up a tenth from last week's preliminary 5.6 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11PM.

On CBS, a football-inflated 60 Minutes scored a 3.2, up massively from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race earned a 2.0, up two tenths from last week's 1.8. The Good Wife earned a 1.6, up from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating and matching its season high

On FOX, The Simpsons returned to a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, down half a ratings point after its last original's 3.0, nearly a month ago. Bob's Burgers notched a 1.8, down a tenth after its last original's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy matched its last 2.5 and American Dad earned a 1.9, down two tenths from it last original's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos matched last week's season high 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time scored a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were spot on! Revenge earned a 1.7, up three tenths from last week's season low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Betrayal notched a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> CBS was late by almost 30 minutes last night. I am looking forward to seeing how it affects the ratings again. I am beyond frustrated with the fact that they do this regularly, more or less plan for it, and yet actually benefit from it in the ratings if what was posted earlier in this thread is accurate. I've now padded my programs by 1/2 hour. If it ever gets beyond that I will probably just stop recording CBS shows on Sunday and get them online.


They've been doing this for years now. I'm used to it. I just plan for it. I just pad the last show of the three I record and I watch them in a block. A lot of times I just watch them "live"


----------



## TAsunder

Steveknj said:


> They've been doing this for years now. I'm used to it. I just plan for it. I just pad the last show of the three I record and I watch them in a block. A lot of times I just watch them "live"


While they have been having football overrun for years, this is the first time they have actually bumped their schedule by 30 minutes so that shows start in a weird half hour dead zone. I had assumed that they did this to avoid overruns but instead they did it to further screw up the schedule for football's sake.


----------



## MikeCC

TAsunder said:


> While they have been having football overrun for years, this is the first time they have actually bumped their schedule by 30 minutes so that shows start in a weird half hour dead zone. I had assumed that they did this to avoid overruns but instead they did it to further screw up the schedule for football's sake.


I'm sure they've done that before--scheduled their shows to start later. I'm pretty sure I previously saw the unusual start times on the half hour for the Sunday drama block.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> While they have been having football overrun for years, this is the first time they have actually bumped their schedule by 30 minutes so that shows start in a weird half hour dead zone. I had assumed that they did this to avoid overruns but instead they did it to further screw up the schedule for football's sake.


They did it because last year (or maybe the year before) the NFL started their late games at 4:25 on the network that has the doubleheader that week. So they just bumped their schedule back a half hour to compensate. Those games used to start around 4:05.

Edit: The idea behind the 4:25 start times is so the audience of the local teams who's games are in the 4 o'clock block can finish the games they were watching. Very often the 1 o'clock game would overrun into the 4PM block and the rule is if your local team is playing in the 4 o'clock game, they would have to switch to that game. So you'd miss the ending of a game you've been watching.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

TAsunder said:


> I had assumed that they did this to avoid overruns but instead they did it to further screw up the schedule for football's sake.


I don't see how this change screws anything up. It's done in an attempt to give a more accurate schedule.


----------



## TAsunder

Steveknj said:


> They did it because last year (or maybe the year before) the NFL started their late games at 4:25 on the network that has the doubleheader that week. So they just bumped their schedule back a half hour to compensate. Those games used to start around 4:05.
> 
> Edit: The idea behind the 4:25 start times is so the audience of the local teams who's games are in the 4 o'clock block can finish the games they were watching. Very often the 1 o'clock game would overrun into the 4PM block and the rule is if your local team is playing in the 4 o'clock game, they would have to switch to that game. So you'd miss the ending of a game you've been watching.


Wait, so the 4:25 change occurred a while ago and CBS only just updated their schedule? Does this mean that they were 20+ minutes late almost every single week last year?


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Wait, so the 4:25 change occurred a while ago and CBS only just updated their schedule? Does this mean that they were 20+ minutes late almost every single week last year?


I think the 4:25 change happened last year. I think CBS and FOX generally alternate the double headers, so CBS would have a 4:25 start every other week. I seem to remember that there was only one or two weeks all season where they didn't have to push their Sunday schedule due to NFL overruns.

Not sure what they've been doing this year, as I haven't really been paying attention and we never get affected by those things out here in the west.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> Wait, so the 4:25 change occurred a while ago and CBS only just updated their schedule? Does this mean that they were 20+ minutes late almost every single week last year?


Well every single week they had a double header on CBS (usually every other week, but, for some reason yesterday and next week are both CBS doubleheader weeks. 4 o'clock games on non doubleheader weeks go off at 4:05.

Last year, if I recall, they still had 60 Minutes scheduled at 7PM even on weeks where the late game was schedule at 4:25. This is the first year, I believe, that they adjusted their schedule to compensate for the later time for the game.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the 4:25 change happened last year. I think CBS and FOX generally alternate the double headers, so CBS would have a 4:25 start every other week. I seem to remember that there was only one or two weeks all season where they didn't have to push their Sunday schedule due to NFL overruns.
> 
> Not sure what they've been doing this year, as I haven't really been paying attention and we never get affected by those things out here in the west.


Apparently they started the 30 minute bump last year and I didn't notice because the season was over before I'd started watching shows that night -- if my brief googling is accurate. That explains the confusion. I guess my outrage is 1 year too late. It's weird, though, that the kickoff was changed only by 10 minutes yet despite adding 30 minutes to the schedule, they are still overrun regularly.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the 4:25 change happened last year. I think CBS and FOX generally alternate the double headers, so CBS would have a 4:25 start every other week. I seem to remember that there was only one or two weeks all season where they didn't have to push their Sunday schedule due to NFL overruns.
> 
> Not sure what they've been doing this year, as I haven't really been paying attention and we never get affected by those things out here in the west.


What's new this year is they officially delayed the schedule of the prime time shows so that they're all listed as starting a half hour later. 60 minutes at 7:30, etc. But not every week. Only in weeks where they have a 4:25 (as opposed to 4:05) NFL game.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> What's new this year is they officially delayed the schedule of the prime time shows so that they're all listed as starting a half hour later. 60 minutes at 7:30, etc. But not every week. Only in weeks where they have a 4:25 (as opposed to 4:05) NFL game.


IRC, the last time CBS had the doubleheader, everything went off as scheduled (60 Minutes at 7:30). But last week, when they only showed the late game here in NY and the game started at 4:05, the CBS schedule went off late and we still had to pad.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> IRC, the last time CBS had the doubleheader, everything went off as scheduled (60 Minutes at 7:30). But last week, when they only showed the late game here in NY and the game started at 4:05, the CBS schedule went off late and we still had to pad.


I think it's rare that NY gets a late game from CBS in a non doubleheader week. It's only when one of the locals is in the game, or one of the locals is in the early slot on Fox.

Generally speaking, it seems like CBS gives early games on the east coast in single header weeks unless it has a particular reason it has to show a 4:05 game.


----------



## BrettStah

So The Mentalist that my DVR recorded was a repeat. I went online and found the episode that was supposed to air via unofficial means - where did it air correctly, so that some mind soul was able to upload it so that I could download it?


----------



## lambertman

Assume Canada.


----------



## MikeCC

[South Park]Blame Canada...![/South Park]


----------



## mattack

I think Bob's Burgers is way funnier than American Dad, though I end up banking a lot of American Dad, and when I *do* watch it, I laugh.. But somehow it's something I keep recording but put way way down the priority list to actually watch.

Basically, I guess I'm slightly surprised that American Dad still gets higher ratings... (in that Burgers is funnier, not my own personal when I watch habits)


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 4 2013:*


Code:


Time   Net   Show                       18-49         Viewers
8:00   NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)         3.6    9      11.63
       CBS   How I Met Your Mother      3.4    9       8.70
       ABC   DWTS                       2.1    5      14.38
       FOX   Bones                      2.0    5       7.02
       CW    Hart Of Dixie              0.4    1       1.03
                             
8:30   CBS   2 Broke Girls              2.6    7       8.10
                                                       
9:00   CBS   Mike & Molly -Prem         2.6    6       9.11
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow              2.5    6       6.94
       CW    BEAUTY AND THE BEAST       0.3    1       0.67
                                                       
9:30   CBS   Mom                        2.0    5       7.32
                              
10:00  NBC   The Blacklist              2.9    8      10.28
       ABC   Castle                     2.4    7      11.91
       CBS   Hostages                   1.1    3       4.81

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Last nights Monday Night Football game (Chicago at Green Bay) was simulcast on the ABC affiliate in Green Bay. As a result, ABC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals. Also, there were some 10-11 p.m. news preemptions in the New York market on several stations.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 while ABC was on top with total viewers.

On FOX, Bones returned to a 2.0, down two tenths from its last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow returned to a series low 2.5, down two tenths from its last original's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On NBC, The Voice earned a season low 3.6,down from last week's 4.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist garnered a series low 2.9 down from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.4, up four tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating and the series' best ratings since its premiere. 2 Broke Girls scored a 2.6, down a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Mike and Molly earned a 2.6, down from last year's 3.1 premiere rating but up from the 1.9 that last season's finale earned. Mom garnered a 2.0,down a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Hostages notched a series low tying 1.1 from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing With the Stars matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Castle notched a 2.4, up three tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie matched last weeks 0.4. BEAUTY AND THE BEAST matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

I'm really surprised that CBS hasn't done something else with Hostages like burning it off on a weekend night or something. It's probably their all time lowest rated regular season show that they've aired for more than a few weeks.


----------



## aaronwt

Azlen said:


> I'm really surprised that CBS hasn't done something else with Hostages like burning it off on a weekend night or something. It's probably their all time lowest rated regular season show that they've aired for more than a few weeks.


CBS did go after the show so another network would not get it. As long as they show all the episodes I will be happy. At least it is only 15 episodes.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> I'm really surprised that CBS hasn't done something else with Hostages like burning it off on a weekend night or something. It's probably their all time lowest rated regular season show that they've aired for more than a few weeks.


It's really a shame about that show. It's actually pretty good. Lots of interesting plot twists and turns. I wonder why they haven't tried to move it to see if can get any traction. I hope at least they have a definitive ending if the show is only going to be on the one season.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, November 5, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49           Viewers 
8:00  CBS    NCIS                       2.9    8        18.98
      ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D.               2.5    7         7.03
      NBC    The Biggest Loser          2.1    6         6.82
      FOX    Dads                       1.4    4         3.67
      CW     The Originals              0.9    3         2.03
                              
8:30  FOX    Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.6    4         3.89
                                                         
9:00  NBC    The Voice (9-11PM)         3.3    9        11.17
      CBS    NCIS: LA                   2.4    6        14.65
      FOX    New Girl                   2.0    5         3.87
      ABC    The Goldbergs              1.5    4         5.01
      CW     Supernatural               0.9    2         2.10
                                                         
9:30  FOX    The Mindy Project          1.5    4         2.88
      ABC    Trophy Wife                1.2    3         3.77
                                                         
10:00 CBS    Person Of Interest         1.9    6        11.71
      ABC    Robin Roberts: CMA Awards  0.7    2         3.39

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

Note: last night there were some local preemptions for election coverage

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 2.1, up three tenths from last week's season low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating and the best rating for the season since its premiere. A two hour episode of The Voice scored a season low 3.3, down three tenths from last week's 3.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS earned a 2.9, down a tenth from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a 2.4, down two tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest matched last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Dads matched its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn nine-nine was even with its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, and New Girl notched a 2.0, up two tenths from its last original's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project earned a 1.5, up two tenths from it's most recent episode's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. hit a new series low with a 2.5, down two tenths from its last original's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs also hit a series low with a 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife garnered a 1.2, down two tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Robin Roberts CMA special earned a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating at 10PM

On the CW, The Originals notched a 0.9, down from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural garnered a 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, November 7, 2013:*



Code:


Time   Net      Show                       18-49       Viewers 
8:00   ABC      47th CMA Awards (8-11PM)   4.7   13    16.63
       CBS      Survivor Blood vs Water    2.5   7      9.22
       FOX      The X Factor (8-10PM)      1.5   4      4.51
       NBC      Revolution                 1.4   4      5.22
       CW       Arrow                      1.0   3      2.74
                                                        
9:00   CBS      Criminal Minds             2.4   6      9.63
       NBC      Law And Order: SVU         1.5   4      5.62
       CW       The Tomorrow People        0.6   2      1.60

10:00  CBS      CSI                        1.7   5      8.92
       NBC      Dateline NBC               1.1   3      4.46

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, The CMA Awards earned a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating, up 24 percent from last year and is the program's most-watched telecast in four years.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.5, up two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds matched last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. CSI was even with last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week's Tuesday airing, but way down from the 2.2 adults 18-49 rating the series' last regular Wednesday telecast earned on October 9

On NBC, Revolution matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.5, up a tenth from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 1.0, up two tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were spot on! The Tomorrow People matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

I'm not a country music fan. Was there something special on that awards show this year that led to the big jump in numbers?


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I'm not a country music fan. Was there something special on that awards show this year that led to the big jump in numbers?


This story seems to think the move from Thursday to Wednesday had an effect.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/tv-ratings-cma-awards-bolstered-654188


> The CMA Awards seem to be a much better fit on Wednesdays. After a Thursday move saw drops in 2012, this year's annual show was up 24 percent last night with an average 4.7 rating among adults 18-49.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> This story seems to think the move from Thursday to Wednesday had an effect.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/tv-ratings-cma-awards-bolstered-654188


Makes sense in that Thrusday nights are usually very crowded.


----------



## mattack

aaronwt said:


> CBS did go after the show so another network would not get it. As long as they show all the episodes I will be happy. At least it is only 15 episodes.


Oh, you mean it's by definition a limited run series?

(there are plenty of shows... e.g. under the dome.. that they keep going after one would think they should stop.. I see that as NOT having seen all Under the Dome eps btw.)


----------



## Church AV Guy

mattack said:


> Oh, you mean it's by definition a limited run series?
> 
> (there are plenty of shows... e.g. under the dome.. that they keep going after one would think they should stop.. I see that as NOT having seen all Under the Dome eps btw.)


Hostages is SUPPOSED to be only fifteen episodes. Unlike Under the Dome, which was touted to be ten episodes, BUT could be extended if the ratings warrant it, this one has not had such an escape clause added. Besides, the ratings have not been in Hostages favor at all. It will be lucky to show all of the fifteen.  I gave up on it a few weeks back.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, November 7, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net     Show                          18-49        Viewers 
8:00  CBS     The Big Bang Theory           4.8   15     16.59
      NBC     The Voice (8-9PM)             2.7   8      10.23
      FOX     The X Factor                  1.2   4       3.64
      CW      The Vampire Diaries           1.2   4       2.57
      ABC     OUaT in Wonderland            0.9   3       3.54
           
8:30  CBS     The Millers                   2.7   8      10.68
                    
9:00  ABC     Grey's Anatomy                2.7   7       8.55
      CBS     The Crazy Ones                2.1   6       8.07
      NBC     Sean Saves the World          1.7   5       5.58
      FOX     Glee                          1.5   4       4.00
      CW      Reign                         0.6   2       1.70
                    
9:30  CBS     Two and a Half Men            2.0   5       8.14
      NBC     The Michael J Fox Show        1.3   3       4.24
           
10:00 ABC     Scandal                       2.7   8       8.59
      CBS     Elementary                    1.7   5       8.76
      NBC     Parenthood                    1.5   4       4.53

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Last nights Thursday Night Football game (Redskins/Vikings) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Washington. As a result, the NBC may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.8, down four tenths from its last original's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers garnered a 2.7, up six tenths from last week's series low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones scored a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a series low 2.0, down three tenths from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.7, down a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time in Wonderland earned a series low 0.9, down two tenths from its last original's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.. Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.7, up a tenth from last week's a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a season low 2.7, down two tenths from last week's season low 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the first The Voice results show earned a series low 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Sean Saves the World earned a series high 1.7, up six tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J Fox Show scored a 1.3, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a 1.5, up three tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating .

On FOX The X Factor earned a 1.2, down a huge eight tenths from the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating its last regular Thursday telecast earned. Glee returned from hiatus to a series low-tying 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down from its last original's 2.9 rating (which was a tribute episode) and down from the previous episode's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries scored a 1.2, up three tenths from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.. Reign matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Man, X Factor has turned into a big ole stinkin turd, huh? 

I can't believe Glee is guaranteed one more season with the ratings getting this bad pretty quick. 

Looks like Scandal is finally coming back down to earth.


----------



## Steveknj

Looks like Wonderland is not long for this world. I have a bunch of them saved up because of the World Series and because I watch these with my daughter and she hasn't had time to watch. If it's going to get canceled with no resolution, then I'll probably dump them unwatched. I wasn't all that enamored with the pilot, but my daughter liked it.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, November 8, 2013*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49          Viewers 
8:00    CBS     Undercover Boss         1.8  6          9.34
        FOX     MasterChef Jr           1.5  5          4.21
        ABC     Last Man Standing       1.4  5          6.18
        NBC     Dateline                1.0  4          5.60
        CW      The Carrie Diaries      0.3  1          0.80
                    
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors           1.1  4          4.55
                    
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank              2.0  6          7.25
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.4  5          9.39
        NBC     Grimm                   1.3  4          4.94
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow -R        0.6  2          1.86
        CW      America's Nxt Tp Mdl    0.4  1          1.05
                    
10:00   ABC     20/20                   1.4  5          5.98
        CBS     Blue Bloods             1.3  4         10.98
        NBC     Dracula                 1.0  3          2.99

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

ABC and CBS tied for number one in adults 18-49 but CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors earned a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating 20/20 notched a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.8, up four tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods earned a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 among adults 18-49.

On NBC, Dateline garnered a 1.0, down three tenths from its last Friday original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Dracula scored a 1.0, down three tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic

On FOX, the finale of MasterChef Junior scored a 1.5, up two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Carrie Diaries matched last weeks 0.3. Americas Next Top Model earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 , even with last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 10, 2013:*


Code:


Time   Net     Show                       18-49        Viewers
7:00   CBS     NFL Football - Live        6.6/19       21.95
       NBC     Football Night in American 2.0/6         5.88
       ABC     America's Funniest Videos  1.3/4         6.97
       FOX     Bob's Burgers - R          1.3/4         3.66
                                                       
7:30   CBS     Football/60 Minutes        4.8/13       18.01
       NBC     Football Night in America  3.2/9         9.42
       FOX     American Dad - R           1.1/3         2.69
                                                       
8:00   NBC     Football Night in America  5.2/13       14.60
       CBS     60 Minutes                 3.3/8        15.14
       ABC     Once Upon A Time           2.1/5         6.63
       FOX     The Simpsons               1.9/5         4.27
                                                       
8:30   NBC     Sunday Night Football      7.0/17       19.30
       CBS     60 Minutes/The Amaz. Race  2.5/6        11.89
       FOX     Bob's Burgers              1.5/4         3.22
                                                       
9:00   CBS     The Amazing Race           2.0/5         9.04
       FOX     Family Guy                 2.0/5         4.16
       ABC     Revenge                    1.4/3         5.50
                                                       
9:30   CBS     The Amaz. Race/Good Wife   1.8/4         9.62
       FOX     American Dad               1.6/4         3.52
                                                       
10:00  CBS     The Good Wife              1.6/4        10.18
       ABC     Betrayal                   0.8/2         3.25
                                                       
10:30  CBS     Good Wife/The Mentalist    1.5/4         9.26

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC & CBS (NFL Football) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

Note: CBS's primetime ine-up began at 7:47PM in most Eastern markets due to football overruns..

NBC was number one among adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, (Cowboys/Saints) earned a preliminary 7.0 up 23 percent from last week's preliminary 5.7 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30-11PM.

CBSs line-up slid back 47 minutes due to football so the ratings are hopelessly scrambled. Check back tomorrow for accurate, final numbers.

On FOX, The Simpsons notched a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 21 percent from last weeks 2.4. Bob's Burgers earned a 1.5 down 17 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy scored a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating down 20 percent rom last weeks 2.5. American Dad earned a 1.6 down 16 percent from last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos garnered a 1.3 down 7 percent from last week's season high 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time scored a tied its season low with a 2.1 down 9 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic. Revenge tied its series low with a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating down 18 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Betrayal matched its series low with a 0.8 down 20 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

Kind of interesting that there were more people watching the NFL on CBS than watching the supposed marquis game later on NBC.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 10, 2013:*
> 
> CBSs line-up* slid back 47 minutes due to football* so the ratings are hopelessly scrambled. Check back tomorrow for accurate, final numbers.


This is really inaccurate in that the games went off only 17 minutes late. CBS schedule started at 7:30 last night not 7:00. The 30 minutes was built into the schedule not "pushed back". This is done every time they have games that are scheduled to start at 4:25.

It does make the ratings a bit confusing though.


----------



## TAsunder

I still don't get it, sorry. The games are 10 minutes later and the schedule is bumped by 30 minutes. Why is it consistently running over? Was it running over by > 20 minutes average last year? So far it's been a minimum of 15 minutes when I've been paying attention.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> I still don't get it, sorry. The games are 10 minutes later and the schedule is bumped by 30 minutes. Why is it consistently running over? Was it running over by > 20 minutes average last year? So far it's been a minimum of 15 minutes when I've been paying attention.


Yes, it was not at all uncommon for CBS' schedule to be bumped by 20-30 minutes or more in previous seasons, and then last year when they moved the late doubleheader game back to 4:25, it wasn't uncommon for CBS to be bumped closer to an hour.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> I still don't get it, sorry. The games are 10 minutes later and the schedule is bumped by 30 minutes. Why is it consistently running over? Was it running over by > 20 minutes average last year? So far it's been a minimum of 15 minutes when I've been paying attention.


Blame it on increased number of ads during NFL games. I'm sure there's a stat somewhere, but I bet the number of ads have increased over the last 10-15 years per NFL game. The most ridiculous of course is this type of sequence.

Team scores and kicks extra point
commercial
team kicks off
commercial 
The kickoff play takes less than 30 seconds, so MAYBE there's a minute of game time between those two blocks of commercials. Now throw in an injury somewhere in there, and you get another 4 or 5 commercials.

Really, it's time that these games are SCHEDULED for 3 1/2 hours. You'd think the networks would want this because the games are so highly rated. They do this for the playoffs already. Start the early games at 12:30 Eastern, and then run the late games until 7:30.


----------



## aindik

You can't start games at 9:30 am on the west coast. If you do, you'll have to make some accommodation, for example by ensuring that all games involving west coast teams, including road games, start in the late slot (or are in prime time). Which will cut into the one big national game thing they have going every week in that slot. 

All they have to do is schedule the games through to 8:00. If CBS wants to still run four hours of "prime time" starting at 8 eastern, that's between them and their affiliates. But it's absurd to have an overrun every week.


----------



## Azlen

One of the reasons I like being on the west coast. Prime time network TV is rarely delayed due to football.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> You can't start games at 9:30 am on the west coast. If you do, you'll have to make some accommodation, for example by ensuring that all games involving west coast teams, including road games, start in the late slot (or are in prime time). Which will cut into the one big national game thing they have going every week in that slot.
> 
> All they have to do is schedule the games through to 8:00. If CBS wants to still run four hours of "prime time" starting at 8 eastern, that's between them and their affiliates. But it's absurd to have an overrun every week.


You're talking about a half hour. I lived in the West for 5 years. Absolutely the best thing was watching the early football games and then having the whole day to do what I wanted. It was great.

We discussed over and over why CBS won't start their schedule at 8. Having overruns HELPS their ratings, not hurt it, with the caveat that they charge a LOT more for an ad for say 60 Minutes than whatever they charge for their last scheduled show.

I really wonder if starting 9:30 on the West Coast would matter. 10AM on a Sunday morning is still awfully early if you were out partying the night before.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> We discussed over and over why CBS won't start their schedule at 8. Having overruns HELPS their ratings, not hurt it...


it does help the ratings, but, hey, i'm just glad to see the half hour bump to 7:30, a rare schedule change until this year.


----------



## aindik

At 9:30 you're starting to conflict with things for the non partier. Like church.


----------



## Azlen

I think it's a definite change in the television business that a show getting the ratings of Betrayal can stay on the air. I guess they don't want to put anything else there until Walking Dead finishes their season or something.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Azlen said:


> I think it's a definite change in the television business that a show getting the ratings of Betrayal can stay on the air. I guess they don't want to put anything else there until Walking Dead finishes their season or something.


I read something today about this. It referenced Betrayal and Hostages as being 'limited run' series and that is the reason they remain on the air. Networks want to do more of these limited run series going forward and believe that touting them as limited run and then canceling them would turn viewers away from future series. Not sure how true that is but here is the article.


----------



## Worf

Steveknj said:


> Blame it on increased number of ads during NFL games. I'm sure there's a stat somewhere, but I bet the number of ads have increased over the last 10-15 years per NFL game..


With ratings of 6.6, of COURSE the ads have increased. I mean, those sort of things can easily demand quarter to half-mill per 30 seconds for ad rates. And with ratings that high, they're going to stuff as many ads as they can to get as many people as possible to pay those rates.

And I bet a good chunk of CBS' annual budget comes from ads sold during football season.

Hell, sooner or later they're going to do a whole 30 second ad per yard run.

I wonder just how willing the NFL accommodates this though - I'm sure with CBS and others paying good sums of money to them, they'll happily oblige by making 30 second pauses in the game...


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> At 9:30 you're starting to conflict with things for the non partier. Like church.


Maybe, but I think Church goers are missing 10AM starts too. At least on the West Coast, it's a different lifestyle than here, since the weather is warm. So many people I knew when I lived out west would watch their football in the morning, and head to the beach after the game, or do family stuff. I imagine a lot of people would love that extra half hour of beach time 

Plus there's a little invention called the DVR...perhaps you've heard of it?  That solves the church going issue I believe.


----------



## Steveknj

Worf said:


> With ratings of 6.6, of COURSE the ads have increased. I mean, those sort of things can easily demand quarter to half-mill per 30 seconds for ad rates. And with ratings that high, they're going to stuff as many ads as they can to get as many people as possible to pay those rates.
> 
> And I bet a good chunk of CBS' annual budget comes from ads sold during football season.
> 
> Hell, sooner or later they're going to do a whole 30 second ad per yard run.
> 
> I wonder just how willing the NFL accommodates this though - I'm sure with CBS and others paying good sums of money to them, they'll happily oblige by making 30 second pauses in the game...


It's all negotiated. And as you say with that amount of money, the NFL will acquiesce. We've been hearing for so many years how sports has changed because of TV. Hockey has built in TV timeouts. I believe the NBA does too. The NFL allows these long breaks in the game for commercials, and the TV LOVES the modern MLB game where pitchers are changed often, which offers up more time for advertising. Baseball games 50 years ago averaged way under 2 1/2 hours. Today it's getting close to 3. NFL games ran under 3 hours most of the time, now, maybe 50/50.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> Maybe, but I think Church goers are missing 10AM starts too. At least on the West Coast, it's a different lifestyle than here, since the weather is warm. So many people I knew when I lived out west would watch their football in the morning, and head to the beach after the game, or do family stuff. I imagine a lot of people would love that extra half hour of beach time
> 
> Plus there's a little invention called the DVR...perhaps you've heard of it?  That solves the church going issue I believe.


"Hey, you can DVR it" is about the last thing CBS wants to tell viewers about football games.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> With ratings of 6.6, of COURSE the ads have increased. I mean, those sort of things can easily demand quarter to half-mill per 30 seconds for ad rates. And with ratings that high, they're going to stuff as many ads as they can to get as many people as possible to pay those rates.
> 
> *And I bet a good chunk of CBS' annual budget comes from ads sold during football season.*
> 
> Hell, sooner or later they're going to do a whole 30 second ad per yard run.
> 
> I wonder just how willing the NFL accommodates this though - I'm sure with CBS and others paying good sums of money to them, they'll happily oblige by making 30 second pauses in the game...


I think it's generally understood that the networks barely break even on their NFL rights because the NFL charges so freakin' much. And as the rights fees continue to go up, the NFL has to let them continue to add commercials because that's the only way for it to make financial sense for the networks. But the networks still do it because it brings so many viewers to their networks and allows them to promote their prime time shows to all of those viewers.


----------



## aindik

There are tons of commercials, but to its credit the NFL still doesn't allow the networks to sponsor in-game elements, which makes for a cleaner broadcast. They can sponsor half time and postgame, and promote those shows during the game. But they can't sponsor the kickoff, the starting lineups, the game time temperature, etc.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> There are tons of commercials, but to its credit the NFL still doesn't allow the networks to sponsor in-game elements, which makes for a cleaner broadcast. They can sponsor half time and postgame, and promote those shows during the game. But they can't sponsor the kickoff, the starting lineups, the game time temperature, etc.


I bet it has nothing to do with them not "wanting" that in their broadcasts and more to the fact that the NFL probably wants a piece of that action, and the networks don't want to share. This is the NFL, where if you wear the wrong clothes you get fined!! If the NFL's official show is Nike, and CBS has something during the game sponsored by Sketchers, I wonder how that would go over with Nike? And so forth.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> There are tons of commercials, but to its credit the NFL still doesn't allow the networks to sponsor in-game elements, which makes for a cleaner broadcast. They can sponsor half time and postgame, and promote those shows during the game. But they can't sponsor the kickoff, the starting lineups, the game time temperature, etc.


But those kinds of things don't generally take up more time. The announcers usually just talk about those things between plays, or when coming back from a commercial break or something. I don't think I've ever seen a time where a network does a live read like that and the game is paused while the announcer shills for the product.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> But those kinds of things don't generally take up more time. The announcers usually just talk about those things between plays, or when coming back from a commercial break or something. I don't think I've ever seen a time where a network does a live read like that and the game is paused while the announcer shills for the product.


They DO have those breaks where they say "This game is brought to you by" and they rattle off five or six brand names with a little slogan or description. Those things are pretty annoying.


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> I think it's generally understood that the networks barely break even on their NFL rights because the NFL charges so freakin' much.


The NFL loves Fox. The NFL rights are usually put out for bid at the end of each contract. Prior to Fox, ABC, NBC and CBS each had their own piece (NFC on CBS, AFC on NBC, MNF on ABC) and weren't really competing against each other so they kept the rights fees low. Then Fox jumped in and bid on the NFC package and that shook everything up. It hasn't been the same since.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> The NFL loves Fox. The NFL rights are usually put out for bid at the end of each contract. Prior to Fox, ABC, NBC and CBS each had their own piece (NFC on CBS, AFC on NBC, MNF on ABC) and weren't really competing against each other so they kept the rights fees low. Then Fox jumped in and bid on the NFC package and that shook everything up. It hasn't been the same since.


Exactly. And the rights fees have skyrockted since then. Throw in the Sunday Ticket contract and the NFL network games and suddenly there are a lot more properties the NFL has to offer, and even more networks out there that want a piece of the hottest property on TV. The NFL is just printing money now.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 11, 2013:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49       Viewers
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)          3.8/10     11.89
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother       3.1/9       8.08
        FOX     Bones                       2.0/6       7.36
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars      1.7/5      12.50
        CW      Hart Of Dixie               0.4/1       1.16
                
8:30    CBS     2 Broke Girls               2.7/7       8.20
                
9:00    FOX     Sleepy Hollow               2.5/7       6.98
        CBS     Mike & Molly                2.2/6       8.56
        CW      Beauty & the Beast          0.3/1       0.91
                
9:30    CBS     Mom                         1.9/5       6.93
                
10:00   NBC     The Blacklist               3.0/8      10.73
        ABC     Castle                      1.9/5      10.09
        CBS     Hostages                    1.1/3       4.49

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Last nights Monday Night Football game (Miami at Tampa Bay) was simulcast on the CW affiliate in Miami. As a result, CW numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 while ABC was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.8 up 6 percent from last week's Monday season low 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist garnered a 3.0 up 3 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones matched last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow scored a 2.5 , even with last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a bit too optimistic.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.1 down 9 percent from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49. 2 Broke Girls scored a 2.7 up 4 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Mike and Molly earned a 2.2 down 15 percent from a 2.6 for last week's premiere. Mom tied its series low with a 1.9 down 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Hostages matched last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing With the Stars hit a Monday series low with a 1.7 down 15 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle matched its season low with a 1.9 down 14 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie matched last weeks 0.4. Beauty And The Beast scored a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating even with last week.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I know the CW expects and accepts low ratings but less than a million viewers for Beauty and the Beast? I am actually surprised that they haven't yanked it from the air.


----------



## Church AV Guy

WhiskeyTango said:


> I know the CW expects and accepts low ratings but less than a million viewers for Beauty and the Beast? I am actually surprised that they haven't yanked it from the air.


And replace it with what? Do they have anything ready to go? Maybe at mid-season.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, November 12, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49      Viewers (Millions)
8:00    CBS     NCIS                    2.9/8      19.20
        ABC     S.H.I.E.L.D.            2.2/6       6.63
        NBC     The Biggest Loser       1.9/6       6.30
        FOX     Dads                    1.2/4       3.16
        CW      The Originals           1.1/3       2.38
                
8:30    FOX     Brooklyn Nine-Nine      1.4/4       3.28
                
9:00    NBC     The Voice               3.4/9      11.41
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles       2.4/6      14.75
        ABC     The Goldbergs           1.7/5       5.18
        FOX     New Girl                1.7/5       3.33
        CW      Supernatural            1.0/3       2.35
                
9:30PM  FOX     The Mindy Project       1.3/4       2.62
        ABC     Trophy Wife             1.2/3       3.81
                
10:00   NBC     Chicago Fire            2.2/6       7.79
        CBS     Person Of Interest      2.0/6      12.50
        ABC     Scandal for Real        0.8/2       2.82

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a1.9 down 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. of The Voice matched last weeks 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire returned to a 2.2 up 5 percent from a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode.

On CBS NCIS matched last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last weeks season low. Person Of Interest notched a 2.0 up 5 percent from last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. scored a series low 2.2 down 12 percent from last weeks 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs garnered a 1.7 up 13 percent from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife notched a 1.2 up 9 percent  from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The special Scandal for Real: The Top 10 Political Scandals of the Century earned a 0. adults 18-49 rating 8 up 14 percent from a 0.7 for last weeks Robin Roberts special.

On FOX, Dads scored a series low 1.2 down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine tied its series low with a 1.4 down 13 percent from last weeks 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, and New Girl hit a series low 1.7 down 15 percent from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched its series low with a 1.3 down 13 percent from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals notched a 1.1 up 22 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural garnered a 1.0 up 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Church AV Guy

> On ABC, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. scored a series low 2.2 down 12 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.


Is there a graph of the ratings for this show? I fully expected this to be THE new powerhouse show this year. It seems that the ratings are steadily declining.


----------



## lambertman

Indeed. It premiered at a 4.7 - losing over 50% this quickly is massive.


----------



## DevdogAZ

> On FOX, Dads scored a series low 1.2 down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine tied its series low with a 1.4 down 13 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, and New Girl hit a series low 1.7 down 15 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched its series low with a 1.3 down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.


Not a good night for FOX. All four shows set or tied series lows. I guess their idea of a powerhouse comedy block isn't really working out.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, November 13, 2013:*


Code:


Time   Net     Show                       18-49       Viewers
8:00   CBS     Survivor                   2.4/7       9.77
       ABC     The Middle                 2.3/7       8.86
       FOX     The X Factor               1.7/5       5.77
       NBC     Revolution                 1.4/4       5.14
       CW      Arrow                      1.1/3       2.99
                                                      
8:30   ABC     Back In The Game           1.8/5       6.41
                                                      
9:00   ABC     Modern Family              3.8/10     10.61
       CBS     Criminal Minds             2.7/7      11.62
       NBC     Law & Order: SVU           1.6/4       6.09
       CW      The Tomorrow People        0.6/2       1.69
                                                      
9:30   ABC     Super Fun Night            2.1/6       5.92
                                                      
10:00  CBS     CSI                        1.9/6      10.27
       ABC     Nashville                  1.5/4       5.43
       NBC     Dateline                   1.1/3       5.07

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.3 up 5 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating on October 30. Back In The Game garnered a 1.8 up 6 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating on October 30. Modern Family returned to a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating down 3 percent from a 3.9 on October 23. Super Fun Night earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 24 percent from a 1.7 on October 30. Nashville notched a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating up 7 percent from a 1.4 on October 30.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.4 down 4 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 2.7 up 17 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. CSI garnered a 1.9 up 6 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, up 13 percent from last weeks 1.5. Your predictions were too pessimistic.

On NBC, Revolution matched last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.6 up 7 percent from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline matched last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 1.1 up 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

Back in the Game had better ratings than both The Goldbergs and Trophy Wife from the previous night, yet it was Back in the Game that was canceled. I guess the fact that Trophy Wife is produced by ABC studios didn't hurt as it should have been the one canceled as it has the lowest ratings.


----------



## cherry ghost

DevdogAZ said:


> Not a good night for FOX. All four shows set or tied series lows. I guess their idea of a powerhouse comedy block isn't really working out.


At least Brooklyn Nine-Nine and New Girl improve on their lead-ins. Why they continue to stick with Mindy Project is beyond me.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Back in the Game had better ratings than both The Goldbergs and Trophy Wife from the previous night, yet it was Back in the Game that was canceled. I guess the fact that Trophy Wife is produced by ABC studios didn't hurt as it should have been the one canceled as it has the lowest ratings.


I think it also takes into account that the lead in for Back in the Game is a lot stronger than the lead in for Goldbergs/TW. I wonder if they switched the four sitcoms if the ratings would improve for Goldberg/TW and decrease for BITG/SFN


----------



## Steveknj

cherry ghost said:


> At least Brooklyn Nine-Nine and New Girl improve on their lead-ins. Why they continue to stick with Mindy Project is beyond me.


I know a lot of women who watch that. I wonder if it's very strong among that demo and that's why they stick with it.


----------



## aindik

Mindy Project is good. Yeah, I said. It's better than a lot of better rated comedies. Including the number one rated one, of which I absolutely cannot stand to watch more than one minute. 

Maybe that's why they're sticking with it. Because it's good. If so, good for them.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Mindy Project is good. Yeah, I said. It's better than a lot of better rated comedies. Including the number one rated one, of which I absolutely cannot stand to watch more than one minute.
> 
> Maybe that's why they're sticking with it. Because it's good. If so, good for them.


Lots of good shows get cancelled for low ratings.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Steveknj said:


> Lots of good shows get cancelled for low ratings.


And some don't.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> I think it also takes into account that the lead in for Back in the Game is a lot stronger than the lead in for Goldbergs/TW. I wonder if they switched the four sitcoms if the ratings would improve for Goldberg/TW and decrease for BITG/SFN


I don't think The Middle is a much better lead in than Agents of SHIELD. Up until this week SHIELD has been the better one for the most part.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> Lots of good shows get cancelled for low ratings.


If a network is taking longer to cancel a show with low ratings, and the reason for that is that the show is good, that's a good thing IMO.

See, e.g., 30 Rock, Parks & Rec.


----------



## dswallow

TAsunder said:


> I still don't get it, sorry. The games are 10 minutes later and the schedule is bumped by 30 minutes. Why is it consistently running over? Was it running over by > 20 minutes average last year? So far it's been a minimum of 15 minutes when I've been paying attention.


Scheduling has always been completely unrealistic. They'd rather go over than ever have to fill part of a slot, not that they ever have any trouble coming up with some talking head willing to blather on endlessly. And at least in the past I'd heard some reasons for not "scheduling" better is the contract with the affiliates permitting them to go over for these things but not permitting them to schedule the same time beforehand from their affiliates.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> I don't think The Middle is a much better lead in than Agents of SHIELD. Up until this week SHIELD has been the better one for the most part.


It's an established sitcom, leading into another sitcom. Different type of audience is watching Shield. And if you're already watching The Middle, and the other networks are in the middle of an hour show, you're probably not switching, which makes it a better lead in. When SHEILD is over, the other networks are starting new programming as well. Easier to switch. The Middle, is a much better lead in, even at similar ratings.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> It's an established sitcom, leading into another sitcom. Different type of audience is watching Shield. And if you're already watching The Middle, and the other networks are in the middle of an hour show, you're probably not switching, which makes it a better lead in. When SHEILD is over, the other networks are starting new programming as well. Easier to switch. The Middle, is a much better lead in, even at similar ratings.


The Goldbergs had a much bigger advantage due to their lead in sitcom or not. 
During premiere week SHIELD had a 4.6 and the Goldbergs had a 3.2. The Middle debuted to a 2.4 and Back in the Game a 2.2. The Goldbergs definitely benefited from their lead in.

But in any case, the better comparison from your point of view would be comparing Trophy Wife to Back in the Game as they are both in the second half of a comedy block. Trophy Wife had a 2.3 premiere week and is now at a 1.2, a drop of more than a whole rating point. Back in the Game is down less than half a rating point and is holding on to a higher percentage of their lead in with a 1.8. Trophy Wife benefited from the fact that it is produced by ABC studios because it is the sitcom that should have been canceled based on ratings.


----------



## mattack

The Mindy Project is a VERY VERY entertaining show.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, November 14, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49        Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory     5.1/16       17.98
        FOX     The X Factor            1.4/4         5.29
        CW      The Vampire Diaries     1.3/4         2.67
        NBC     Parks and Recreation    1.2/4         3.37
        ABC     OUaT in Wonderland      0.9/3         3.71
                
8:30    CBS     The Millers             2.7/8        11.28
        NBC     Parks and Recreation    1.2/4         3.26
                
9:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy          2.6/7         8.40
        CBS     The Crazy Ones          2.1/6         8.68
        FOX     Glee                    1.5/4         4.49
        NBC     Sean Saves the World    1.0/3         3.15
        CW      Reign                   0.7/2         1.73
                
9:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men      2.1/6         8.60
        NBC     The Michael J Fox Show  1.0/3         2.94
                
10:00   ABC     Scandal                 2.9/8         8.90
        CBS     Elementary              1.6/5         8.39
        NBC     Parenthood              1.3/4         4.11

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Last nights Thursday Night Football game (Colts/Titans) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in Indianapois and the FOX affilliate in Nashville. As a result, the NBC and FOX results may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.1 up 4 percent from last weeks 4.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers garnered a 2.7 up 4 percent from last week's series low 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men notched a 2.1 up 5 percent from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.6 down 11 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time in Wonderland matched last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy tied its series low with a 2.6 down 4 percent from last week's a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal garnered a 2.9 up from 4 percent from last week's season low 2.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Parks and Recreation returned to a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating down 8 percent from a 1.3 for its most recent episode and tying its series low. Your predictions were too optimistic. A second episode at 8:30PM also garnered a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Sean Saves the World tied its series low with a 1.0 down 29 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J Fox Show tied last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX The X Factor earned a 1.4 up 17 percent from last weeks series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Glee matched last weeks series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Reign garnered a 0.7 up 17 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, November 15, 2013*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00    CBS     Undercover Boss         1.6/6       8.55
        ABC     Last Man Standing       1.3/5       6.31
        FOX     Bones                   1.2/4       5.13
        NBC     Dateline                1.1/4       5.85
        CW      The Carrie Diaries      0.4/1       0.81
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors           0.9/3       4.15
                
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank              1.7/5       6.41
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.5/5       9.72
        NBC     Grimm                   1.5/5       5.74
        FOX     Raising Hope (SeaPrem)  0.7/2       2.35
        CW      America's Nxt Tp Mdl    0.5/2       1.28
                
9:30    FOX     Raising Hope            0.7/2       2.02
                
10:00   CBS     Blue Bloods             1.4/4      11.60
        ABC     20/20                   1.3/4       6.41
        NBC     Dracula                 0.9/3       2.96

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.3 down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors scored a 0.9 down 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank tied it season low with a 1.7 down 15 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 notched a 1.3 down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.6 down 11 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.5 up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods notched a 1.4 up 8 percent from last week's 1.3 among adults 18-49.

On NBC, Dateline garnered a 1.1 up 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a 1.5 up 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Dracula matched last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the timeslot premiere of Bones garnered a 1.2 down 40 percent from Mondays 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Raising Hope earned a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, as did the second episode at 8:30PM, down 59 percent from a 1.7 for the previous season premiere and down 42 percent from a 1.2 for the previous season finale. Your predictions were far too optimistic

On The CW, The Carrie Diaries earned a 0.4 up 33 percent from last weeks 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Americas Next Top Model scored a 0.5 up 25 percent from last weeks 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Man Fox's shows got killed in their new timeslots. We'll have to see if those moves end up biting them in the ass.


----------



## Church AV Guy

WhiskeyTango said:


> Man Fox's shows got killed in their new timeslots. We'll have to see if those moves end up biting them in the ass.


Fox apparently is playing Where's Waldo with its shows. This usually alienates the audience. The ratings this week are not that much of a surprise to me.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, if you don't have a TiVo, you can't catch most Fox shows without missing it for a couple of weeks and finding its new timeslot, only to fail when Fox moves it a couple of weeks later again.

Only TiVo can keep up with Fox's scheduling changes. Even then it fails at Fox's last minute changes they like to engage in.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 17, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net    Show                        18-49           Viewers
7:00PM    FOX    Football Overrun            6.9    19       20.33
          NBC    Football Night in America   2.9    8         8.56
          CBS    60 Minutes                  1.7    5        11.87
          ABC    America's Funniest Videos   1.4    4         6.80
                                                             
7:30PM    NBC    Football Night in America   4.4    12       12.27
          FOX    The OT                      5.4    14       15.20
                                                             
8:00PM    NBC    Football Night              6.9    18       20.00
          FOX    Almost Human -P             3.1    8         9.10
          CBS    The Amazing Race            2.0    5         9.09
          ABC    Once Upon A Time            1.9    5         6.60
                                                             
8:30PM    NBC    Sunday Night Football       9.1    22       25.06
                                                             
9:00PM    FOX    The Simpsons                1.8    4         4.13
          ABC    Revenge                     1.5    4         5.80
          CBS    The Good Wife               1.4    3         9.65
                                                             
9:30PM    FOX    Family Guy                  2.2    5         4.33
                                                              
10:00PM   CBS    The Mentalist               1.3    3         9.48
          ABC    Betrayal                    0.9    2         3.40

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC & FOX (NFL Football & Overrun) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

Note: CBS was delayed by 8 minutes in a number of big ET/CT markets on Sunday.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, (Chiefs-Broncos) earned a preliminary 9.1, up from last week's preliminary 7.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the premiere of Almost Human notched a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic. The Simpsons matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating (when it aired at 8PM). Family Guy scored a 2.2, up two tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.7, way down from last week's football-inflated 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race notched a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife earned a 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7. The Mentalist scored a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos garnered a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time hit a new series low with a 1.9, down two tenths from last week's season low tying 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge earned a 1.5, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Betrayal earned a 0.9, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

I'm curious which EC/CT markets were delayed? Here in NYC Metro, the CBS shows went off on time.

So, were the ratings down for all the CBS shows because in many markets the were no football overrun (that's why I ask the first question), or because of the big NFL game on NBC? I'd imagine some of both.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> I'm curious which EC/CT markets were delayed? Here in NYC Metro, the CBS shows went off on time.
> 
> So, were the ratings down for all the CBS shows because in many markets the were no football overrun (that's why I ask the first question), or because of the big NFL game on NBC? I'd imagine some of both.


It was a single game week for CBS. NY got an early game (Jets), as did most of the ET and CT markets, as usual. But Philadelphia, Detroit, half of Missouri, most of Kansas (not that they have major markets) and all of Florida got a late game (Chargers at Dolphins). Maybe Atlanta too. Someone who isn't color blind will have to confirm that one. 

Philly got the late game because the Eagles were on, at home, in the early slot on Fox. I think there are similar reasons for the other markets, except for Miami obviously.

http://506sports.com/


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> It was a single game week for CBS. NY got an early game (Jets), as did most of the ET and CT markets, as usual. But Philadelphia, Detroit, half of Missouri, most of Kansas (not that they have major markets) and all of Florida got a late game (Chargers at Dolphins). Maybe Atlanta too. Someone who isn't color blind will have to confirm that one.
> 
> Philly got the late game because the Eagles were on, at home, in the early slot on Fox. I think there are similar reasons for the other markets, except for Miami obviously.
> 
> http://506sports.com/


Ahhhh ok. Makes sense. Still ratings down across the board and most of the major markets didn't have the delay. It's not hard to figure out why CBS loves those overruns!! I'm sure a lot of football fans were tuned in to the Denver-KC game which didn't help ratings either. I didn't watch either...I was watching hockey


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 18, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net    Show                       18-49          Viewers Live
8:00PM    CBS    How I Met Your Mother      3.1     9      8.08
          ABC    DWTS (8-10PM)              2.3     6     13.87
          NBC    The Voice (recap)          2.2     6      7.56
          FOX    Almost Human -P            2.2     6      6.63
          CW     Hart Of Dixie              0.4     1      1.04
                                   
8:30PM    CBS    2 Broke Girls              2.7     7      7.85
                                                           
9:00PM    NBC    The Voice (9-11PM)         3.4     9     10.48
          FOX    Sleepy Hollow              2.5     6      7.07
          CBS    Mike & Molly               2.3     6      7.95
          CW     Beauty And The Beast       0.3     1      0.70
                                                           
9:30PM    CBS    Mom                        1.9     5      6.73
                                   
10:00PM   ABC    Castle                     2.3     6     12.02
          CBS    Hostages                   1.0     3      4.48

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Last nights Monday Night Football game (Patriots/Panthers) was simulcast on the ABC affiliates in Boston and Charlotte. As a result, ABC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 while ABC was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a Monday season low 3.4, down four tenths from last week's 3.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Almost Human earned a 2.2, down dramatically from Sunday's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic. Sleepy Hollow scored a 2.5, down a single tenth from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother matched last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls was even with last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Mike and Molly matched last week's series low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Mom was even with last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Hostages earned a series low 1.0, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing With the Stars notched a football-inflated 2.3 up from from last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 2.3, up from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie matched last weeks 0.4. Beauty And The Beast was flat with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## TAsunder

Wow. This does not look good for Almost Human. Bummer, because I find it several orders of magnitude better than Sleepy Hollow, which seems to be doing ok.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes I enjoyed the first two Almost Human episodes from Sunday and Monday.


----------



## That Don Guy

aindik said:


> It was a single game week for CBS. NY got an early game (Jets), as did most of the ET and CT markets, as usual. But Philadelphia, Detroit, half of Missouri, most of Kansas (not that they have major markets) and all of Florida got a late game (Chargers at Dolphins). Maybe Atlanta too. Someone who isn't color blind will have to confirm that one.


Was CBS programming "delayed" in those cities, or was it joined in progress? I was not aware that CBS had a separate east coast feed to cover cities that have 4:05 NFL games on CBS's non-doubleheader days. (I know Fox does not.)


----------



## NorthAlabama

TAsunder said:


> Wow. This does not look good for Almost Human.


considering it was running against himym, dwts, and the voice, it held it's own fairly well, imho. i don't see this as failure, but i am worried about it's future, 'cause i like the show (so far). what a rough time slot for a new series.


----------



## aindik

That Don Guy said:


> Was CBS programming "delayed" in those cities, or was it joined in progress? I was not aware that CBS had a separate east coast feed to cover cities that have 4:05 NFL games on CBS's non-doubleheader days. (I know Fox does not.)


Good question. I don't know.

I imagine that in the age of the DVR, the affiliate has the wherewithal to delay the programming itself, assuming it has the permission of the network to do that.


----------



## Azlen

TAsunder said:


> Wow. This does not look good for Almost Human. Bummer, because I find it several orders of magnitude better than Sleepy Hollow, which seems to be doing ok.


A 2.2 is still well in the good zone. It can't drop too much more though or it could find itself done after one season. If it stays over 2.0 and the budget isn't too problematic, then a second season is a high probability.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Good question. I don't know.
> 
> I imagine that in the age of the DVR, the affiliate has the wherewithal to delay the programming itself, assuming it has the permission of the network to do that.


I do recall years ago, CBS actually joining games that overran in progress in NY even if we didn't have a late game, so that the whole network would go off on time. But this year, I haven't seen that.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> I do recall years ago, CBS actually joining games that overran in progress in NY even if we didn't have a late game, so that the whole network would go off on time. But this year, I haven't seen that.


So, they'd air something other than football for 3 hours, and then join the game with 5 minutes left? Weird. Also, I'm not even sure it's permitted. IOW if I'm Fox, that would annoy me.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> So, they'd air something other than football for 3 hours, and then join the game with 5 minutes left? Weird. Also, I'm not even sure it's permitted. IOW if I'm Fox, that would annoy me.


That's exactly what they'd do. Go from local programming (frequently local news) to the tail end of a game. I'll bet that changed with the latest deals with the networks.


----------



## Beryl

NorthAlabama said:


> considering it was running against himym, dwts, and the voice, it held it's own fairly well, imho. i don't see this as failure, but i am worried about it's future, 'cause i like the show (so far). what a rough time slot for a new series.


Agree 100%. It did very well, IMO.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, November 19, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49         Viewers 
8:00PM    CBS   NCIS                       3.0     9     19.39
          ABC   Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.     2.3     7      6.85
          NBC   The Biggest Loser          1.8     5      6.33
          FOX   Dads                       1.3     4      3.20
          CW    iHeartRadio: Lady Gaga     0.3     1      0.89
                                       
8:30PM    FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.5     4      3.36
                                                          
9:00PM    NBC   The Voice (9-10PM)         3.1     8     11.22
          CBS   NCIS: LA                   2.5     7     14.90
          FOX   New Girl                   1.7     5      3.28
          ABC   The Goldbergs              1.6     4      5.14
          CW    Supernatural               0.9     2      1.96
                                                          
9:30PM    ABC   David Blaine               2.5     7      7.60
          FOX   The Mindy Project          1.2     3      2.41
                                                          
10:00PM   CBS   Person Of Interest         2.0     6     12.07
          NBC   Chicago Fire               1.9     5      7.44

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Voice hit a new low (for a fall Tuesday) with a 3.1, down three tenths from last weeks 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire earned a season low 1.9, down three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS matched last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 2.5, up a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. scored a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's series low 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs garnered a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. David Blaine: Real or Magic notched a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, Dads scored a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine notched a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's series low tying 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl matched last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project earned a season low 1.2, down two tenths from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The iHeartRadio Lady Gaga special earned a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural garnered a 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, November 20, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8:00PM    CBS   Survivor Blood vs Water    2.4       7          10.10
          ABC   The Middle                 2.2       7           8.38
          FOX   The X Factor (8-10PM)      1.6       5           5.50
          NBC   Revolution                 1.4       4           5.25
          CW    Arrow                      0.9       3           2.53
                                         
8:30PM    ABC   Back In The Game           1.6       5           6.08
                                                                 
9:00PM    ABC   Modern Family              3.3       9          10.03
          CBS   Criminal Minds             2.8       8          12.29
          NBC   Law And Order: SVU         1.6       4           5.92
          CW    The Tomorrow People        0.6       2           1.66
                                        
9:30PM    ABC   Super Fun Night            1.9       5           5.67
                                                                 
10:00PM   CBS   CSI                        2.1       6          11.03
          ABC   Nashville                  1.6       5           5.62
          NBC   Dateline NBC               1.1       3           4.77

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.4, down a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 2.8, up a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. CSI matched a season high with a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle scored a 2.2, down two tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating and tying its season low. Back In The Game garnered a series low 1.6, down two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family hit a new season low with a 3.3 down half a ratings point from last week's 3.8 adults 18-49 rating and its lowest-rated fall telecast since 2009. Super Fun Night earned a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville notched a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The X Factor earned a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution earned 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline was even with last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 0.9, down three tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, November 21, 2013:*



Code:


Time     Net     Show                       18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM   CBS     The Big Bang Theory        5.2     16      18.59
         FOX     The X Factor               1.6     5        5.88
         CW      The Vampire Diaries        1.3     4        2.90
         NBC     Parks and Recreation       1.0     3        2.94
         ABC     OUaT in Wonderland         0.9     3        3.51

8:30PM   CBS     The Millers                2.8     8       12.04
         NBC     Parks and Recreation       1.0     3        2.69
                                                             
9:00PM   ABC     Grey's Anatomy             2.5     7        8.48
         CBS     The Crazy Ones             2.2     6        8.73
         FOX     Glee                       1.6     4        4.44
         NBC     Sean Saves the World       0.9     2        2.97
         CW      Reign                      0.9     2        2.19
                                                             
9:30PM   CBS     Two and a Half Men         2.1     6        8.62
         NBC     The Michael J Fox Show     0.9     2        2.80
                                    
10:00PM  ABC     Scandal                    2.9     8        8.83
         CBS     Elementary                 1.8     4        9.11
         NBC     Parenthood                 1.2     3        3.61

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Last nights Thursday Night Football game (Saints/Falcons) was simulcast on the CW affiliate in Atlanta and the FOX affilliate in New Orleans. As a result, the CW and FOX results may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory matched last week's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers garnered a 2.8, up two tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones earned a 2.2, up a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.8, up two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time in Wonderland matched last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy earned a series low 2.5, down a tenth from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal matched last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX The X Factor earned a 1.6, up three tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Glee earned a 1.6, up two tenths from last weeks series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Reign garnered a 0.9, up two tenths from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Parks and Recreation earned a series low 1.0, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8:30PM also earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Sean Saves the World matched last week's series low with a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J Fox Show matched last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood was even with last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 24, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net   Show                       18-49     Viewers (Millions)
7:00  FOX   NFL Football - Live        7.3/21    22.03
      NBC   Football Night             2.4/7      7.47
      CBS   60 Minutes                 1.6/4     11.03
      ABC   America's Funniest Videos  1.5/4      6.69
                                                  
7:30  NBC   Football Night             3.8/10    10.67
      FOX   NFL Football/The OT -Live  6.2/16    17.57
                                                  
8:00  NBC   Football Night             6.3/16    18.83
      ABC   The American Music Awards  4.5/11    12.90
      FOX   The Simpsons               2.9/7      6.65
      CBS   The Amazing Race           1.5/4      7.99
                                                  
8:30  NBC   Sunday Night Football      8.8/20    23.99
      FOX   Bob's Burgers              1.9/4      4.02
                                                  
9:00  FOX   Family Guy                 2.2/5      4.51
      CBS   The Good Wife              1.3/3      9.50
                                                  
9:30  FOX   American Dad               1.8/4      3.81
                                                  
10:00 CBS   The Mentalist              1.5/4     10.62

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC & FOX (NFL Football & Overrun) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

Note: In a number of markets (including Miami, Tampa, and the entire states of Tennessee, Michigan, Wisconsin and Minnesota), CBS prime programming was delayed by either 10 or 17 minutes. Ratings for CBS are tentative and subject to change.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, (Broncos-Patriots) earned a preliminary 8.8 down 3 percent from last week's preliminary 9.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos garnered a 1.5 up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The American Music Awards hit a 4., up 32 percent from last years 3.4 adults 18-49 rating, and ranking as a four year high for the telecast.

On FOX, Football (Cowboys/Giants) notched a preliminary 7.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons earned a 2.9 up 61 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating (when it aired at 9PM). Bobs Burgers scored a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 27 percent from a 1.5 on November 10. . Family Guy matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating (when it aired at 9:30PM). American Dad garnered a 1.8 up 13 percent from November 10s 1.6 adults 18-49 rating

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.6 down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race notched a series low 1.5 down 25 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife scored a 1.3 down 7 percent from last week's 1.4. The long brewing revelation of Red Johns identity on The Mentalist garnered a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Football delays in many Eastern markets means these numbers are subject to adjustment.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, December 1, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net    Show                       18-49        Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC    The Voice                  3.5    9     12.40
        CBS    How I Met Your Mother      2.9    8      7.91
        ABC    A Charlie Brown Christmas  1.9    5      7.09
        FOX    Almost Human               1.7    5      5.79
        CW     Merry Muppet Christmas Mov 0.4    1      1.12

8:30PM  CBS    2 Broke Girls              2.7    7      8.35
                                                        
9:00PM  CBS    Mike & Molly               2.4    6      8.57
        ABC    CMA Country Christmas      1.5    4      7.35
        FOX    Sleepy Hollow -R           0.9    2      3.10
                                                        
9:30PM  CBS    Mom                        2.1    5      7.63

10:00PM NBC    The Blacklist              3.5    10    12.30
        CBS    Hostages                   1.1    3      4.46

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Last nights Monday Night Football game (Saints/Seahawks) was simulcast on the NBC affiliate in New Orleans. As a result, NBC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.5, up a tenth from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating.The fall finale of The Blacklist garnered a 3.5, up half a ratings point from from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating and currently the series' best rating since its premiere (pending adjustments)

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother matched last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls was even with last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Mike and Molly garnered a 2.4, down a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Mom notched a 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Hostages matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, A CMA Country Christmas notched a 1.5, up a tenth from last year's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Almost Human notched a 1.7, down two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating and the series' lowest rating to date.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I wish Almost Human would either tank or stabilize so I can decide whether to keep recording it or dump the SP.


----------



## Alfer

WhiskeyTango said:


> I wish Almost Human would either tank or stabilize so I can decide whether to keep recording it or dump the SP.


I'm betting it's dead Jim.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> I wish Almost Human would either tank or stabilize so I can decide whether to keep recording it or dump the SP.


I'd say that a 1.7 after just four episodes is a pretty bad sign. 3.1, 2.2, 1.9, and 1.7. That's definitely not a favorable trend.


----------



## TAsunder

TV By the numbers is still showing Almost Human as more likely than not to be renewed even after this week. So I guess what people posted here earlier about the tough competition is being factored in.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I really hope almost human gets a renewal and possibly moved to Friday. I hope having JJ as an exec producer buys some good will.


----------



## Worf

I think the wheels are falling off Almost Human. The last episode was quite... painful. it definitely deserved that 1.7.

It's got potential, the question is, can they exploit it?


----------



## Steveknj

Worf said:


> I think the wheels are falling off Almost Human. The last episode was quite... painful. it definitely deserved that 1.7.
> 
> It's got potential, the question is, can they exploit it?


I liked the last episode, perhaps better than any of the others. But, it seems they've gotten away from a lot of the high tech stuff to the point where I forget that the partner is a droid. Still, I hope it sticks around. Fox has been pretty good in recent years with this type of show, so maybe they'll keep it around long past the time it's ratings merit.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

They just need to move it off its current times lot. I think it would do well on Fridays in the old fringe slot.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, December 3, 2013:*



Code:


Time     Net  Show                       18-49               Viewers 
8:00PM   NBC  The Biggest Loser          2.0    6             6.72
         CBS  NCIS -R                    1.6    5            12.37
         FOX  Dads                       1.4    4             3.34
         CW   The Originals              1.1    3             2.44
         ABC  S.H.I.E.L.D.-R             0.9    3             3.62
                                   
8:30PM   FOX  Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.6    5             3.67
                                                              
9:00PM   NBC  The Voice (9-10PM)         3.3    9            11.89
         CBS  NCIS: LA -R                1.4    4             9.54
         ABC  The Goldbergs              1.4    4             4.52
         CW   Supernatural               1.1    3             2.45
         FOX  New Girl -R                0.9    3             2.06
                                                              
9:30PM   FOX  The Mindy Project          1.2    3             2.36
         ABC  Trophy Wife                1.1    3             3.49
                                                              
10:00PM  NBC  Chicago Fire               2.3    7             8.25
         CBS  Person Of Interest -R      1.3    4             8.47
         ABC  What Would You Do? -P      1.0    3             3.25

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Voice garnered a 3.3, up three tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire earned a 2.3, up two tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Goldbergs hit a series low with a 1.4, down three tenths from its last original's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife earned a series low tying 1.1, down a tenth from its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. What Would You Do premiered to a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from the 1.1 its summer finale earned and down seven tenths from the 1.7 adults 18-49 rating last year's premiere earned

On FOX, Dads earned a 1.4 up two tenths from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine earned a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project earned a 1.2, down two tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Just some really crappy numbers for three sitcoms I like:


Code:


8:30PM   FOX  Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.6    5             3.67
                                                              
9:00PM   ABC  The Goldbergs              1.4    4             4.52
                                                                 
9:30PM   ABC  Trophy Wife                1.1    3             3.49

The shame is, the first two are really hitting their stride, and have become fun to watch. Trophy Wife is good, not great, but better than 3.49 (IMHO).

FOX has announced B99 as a post Super Bowl show. If it continues to tank, and 3.67 has to be considered tanking, any chance they'll rethink their decision?


----------



## Alfer

I get a kick out the Goldbergs too, but I fear it's just to obscure/dated(?) for most folks who are used to generic sketch comedy crap that gets churned out year in and year out. Like The Millers.


----------



## Worf

Yowch, and a last-season repeat episode of NCIS and NCIS LA still beats them.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Just some really crappy numbers for three sitcoms I like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 8:30PM   FOX  Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.6    5             3.67
> 
> 9:00PM   ABC  The Goldbergs              1.4    4             4.52
> 
> 9:30PM   ABC  Trophy Wife                1.1    3             3.49
> 
> The shame is, the first two are really hitting their stride, and have become fun to watch. Trophy Wife is good, not great, but better than 3.49 (IMHO).
> 
> FOX has announced B99 as a post Super Bowl show. If it continues to tank, and 3.67 has to be considered tanking, any chance they'll rethink their decision?


Agree, I like all these shows. I wonder how they would do if The Voice was out of the picture?


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, December 4, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49            Viewers 
8:00PM    CBS   Survivor Blood vs Water    2.6    8         10.59
          NBC   Christmas in Rock Center   2.3    7          9.87
          ABC   The Middle                 1.9    6          7.51
          FOX   The X Factor (8-10PM)      1.4    4          5.34
          CW    Arrow                      1.1    3          3.20
                                        
8:30PM    ABC   Back In The Game           1.4    4          5.21
                                                             
9:00PM    ABC   Modern Family              3.1    9          9.42
          NBC   SNL Christmas (9-11)       2.6    7          7.40
          CBS   Criminal Minds -R          1.7    5          8.12
          CW    The Tomorrow People        0.7    2          1.80
                                        
9:30PM    ABC   Super Fun Night            1.7    5          4.92
                                                             
10:00PM   ABC   Nashville                  1.6    5          5.71
          CBS   CSI -R                     1.4    4          8.00

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was number one in adults 18-49, but CBS led with total viewers.

Note: NBC was preempted in Portland for an NBA Basketball game from 8-10PM and ABC was preempted in Louisville from 8-9PM for a college basketball game.

On NBC, the special Christmas in Rockefeller Center earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, up two tenths from last year's special. Saturday Night Live Christmas garnered a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.6, up four tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a season low 1.9, down four tenths from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Back In The Game earned a series low 1.4, down two tenths from the 1.6 adults 18-49 rating it earned two weeks ago. Modern Family earned a season low 3.1, down three tenths from its last original's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Super Fun Night notched a series low tying 1.7, down a tenth from its last original's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville matched the 1.6 it earned two weeks ago.

On FOX, The X Factor notched a 1.4, up two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow notched a 1.1, up a tenth from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People earned a 0.7, up a tenth from its last original's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## cherry ghost

Anyone know the series low for Modern Family?


----------



## Beryl

With few exceptions, there wasn't a lot of prime time network TV watching happening on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## aaronwt

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd say that a 1.7 after just four episodes is a pretty bad sign. 3.1, 2.2, 1.9, and 1.7. That's definitely not a favorable trend.


But what are the DVR numbers for Almost Human? That can make or break a show now.


----------



## aaronwt

astrohip said:


> Just some really crappy numbers for three sitcoms I like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 8:30PM   FOX  Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.6    5             3.67
> 
> 9:00PM   ABC  The Goldbergs              1.4    4             4.52
> 
> 9:30PM   ABC  Trophy Wife                1.1    3             3.49
> 
> The shame is, the first two are really hitting their stride, and have become fun to watch. Trophy Wife is good, not great, but better than 3.49 (IMHO).
> 
> FOX has announced B99 as a post Super Bowl show. If it continues to tank, and 3.67 has to be considered tanking, any chance they'll rethink their decision?


I've been really getting into Broklyn Nine Nine lately. I now watch it on the night it airs.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aaronwt said:


> But what are the DVR numbers for Almost Human? That can make or break a show now.


Thats a myth. Even if it were true, Almost Human doesn't even make the top 25 in terms of % growth in audience.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aaronwt said:


> But what are the DVR numbers for Almost Human? That can make or break a show now.


Generally it takes several weeks for Live + 7 ratings to be released. I don't think Almost Human has even been on long enough yet to know whether it's performing well with DVR users, and even if we do have DVR numbers from those first two episodes (Nov 17-18), we don't have DVR numbers for any subsequent episodes, which are really the ones that matter.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, December 5, 2013:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                     18-49        Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC     The Sound of Music Live! 4.6 13       18.50
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory      4.6 14       15.26
        ABC     OUaT in Wonderland       1.0  3        3.61
        FOX     The X Factor             1.3  4        4.80
        CW      The Vampire Diaries      1.0  3        2.26
                    
8:30PM  CBS     The Millers              2.5  7        9.38
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy           2.4  6        7.48
        CBS     The Crazy Ones           2.1  6        7.66
        FOX     Glee                     1.1  3        3.18
        CW      Reign                    0.6  2        1.65
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men       2.3  6        8.33
          
10:00PM ABC     Scandal                  3.1  8        8.60
        CBS     Elementary               1.8  5        8.19

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Last nights Thursday Night football game was simulcast on the ABC affiliate in Houston. As a result ABC ratings may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments.

On NBC, The Sound of Music Live! earned a 4.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were correct! This marks NBCs best Thursday (excluding sports) since the ER finale on April 2, 2009.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a season low 4.6, down seven tenths from its last original's 5.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers garnered a 2.5, down three tenths from its last original's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones earned a 2.1, down a tenth from its last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men notched a 2.3, up two tenths from the 2.1 adults 18-49 rating it earned two weeks ago. Elementary matched its last original's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time in Wonderland notched a 1.0, up a tenth from its last original's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy hit a new series low with a 2.4, down two tenths from its last original's series low tying 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 3.1, up two tenths from its last original's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX The X Factor earned a 1.3, up three tenths from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Glee notched a 1.1, up two tenths from last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating

On The CW The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.0, down three tenths from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Reign earned a 0.6, down a tenth from its last original's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, December 8, 2013:*



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49           Viewers
7:00PM    FOX   Football Overrun           6.0    16       18.27
          CBS   60 Minutes                 2.2    6        11.44
          NBC   Football Night in America  1.9    5         6.16
          ABC   America's Funniest Videos  1.5    4         6.97
                                                            
7:30PM    NBC   Football Night in America  2.9    8         8.17
          FOX   The OT                     4.2    11       11.90
                                                            
8:00 PM   NBC   Football Night in America  4.5    11       13.45
          FOX   The Simpsons               3.0    8         6.82
          ABC   Once Upon A Time           2.2    5         6.88
          CBS   The Amazing Race (8-10PM)  2.1    6         9.21
                                                            
8:30PM    NBC   Sunday Night Football      6.0    15       16.57
          FOX   Bob's Burgers              2.1    5         4.58
                                                            
9:00PM    FOX   Family Guy                 2.6    6         5.23
          ABC   Revenge                    1.5    4         5.98
                                                            
9:30PM    FOX   American Dad               2.1    5         4.27
                                                            
10:00PM   CBS   The Mentalist              1.7    4         9.64
          ABC   Betrayal                   0.8    2         3.10

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC & FOX (NFL Football & Overrun) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

Note: Due to NFL football overrun, CBS prime started 27 minutes delayed in the following markets: Philadelphia, Baltimore, Washington DC, Atlanta, Nashville, Memphis, Knoxville, Houston, Detroit, Milwaukee, and Minneapolis. Ratings are subject to change.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

On NBC Sunday Night Football, (Panthers-Saints) earned a preliminary 6.0, up from last week's preliminary 5.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Simpsons matched the 3.0 adults 18-49 rating it earned two weeks ago. Bobs Burgers scored a 2.1, up half a ratings point from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy notched a 2.6, up four tenths from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating two weeks ago. American Dad garnered a 2.1, up four tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down from last week's football inflated 3.9 adults 18-49 rating.The two hour season finale of The Amazing Race matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, which is an all-time low for a finale. The Mentalist was even with last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating when the show aired after primetime.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos garnered a 1.5, up three tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time earned a 2.2, up three tenths from last weeks series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic! Revenge matched the 1.5 adults 18-49 rating its last original earned on November 17. Betrayal notched a series low tying 0.8, down a tenth from a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating on November 17.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, December 9, 2013:*



Code:


Time   Net   Show                       18-49   Viewers 
8:00   NBC   The Voice                  3.4/9   12.85
       FOX   Almost Human               1.8/5    5.98
       ABC   Santa Claus is Comin'...   1.7/5    6.42
       CBS   How I Met Your Mother - R  1.3/4    4.69
       CW    Kung Fu Panda Holiday...   0.4/1    1.26
                                                 
8:30   CBS   2 Broke Girls - R          1.2/3    4.82
       CW    Merry Madagascar - R       0.4/1    1.157
                                                 
9:00   NBC   The Sing-Off (9-11PM)      2.4/6    8.36
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow              2.1/5    6.52
       CBS   Mike & Molly               2.0/5    7.637
       ABC   Great Christmas Light...   1.8/4    6.621
       CW    One Direction iHeartRadio  0.2/0    0.63
                                                 
9:30   CBS   Mom - R                    1.3/3    5.52
                                                 
10:00  ABC   Castle - R                 1.3/4    6.48
       CBS   Hostages                   1.1/3    4.66

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Last night's Monday Night Football game (Cowboys/Bears) was simulcast on the ABC affiliate in Chicago. As a result, ABC numbers may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice matched last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. The two hour premiere of The Sing-Off garnered a 2.4 up 26 percent from a 1.9 for its previous series premiere on Monday, September 19, 2011.

On CBS, Mike and Molly scored a 2.0 down 17 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating and ranking as the show's lowest rated Monday telecast. Hostages matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Santa Claus is Comin' To Town matched its 1.7 adults 18-49 rating on Tuesday, December 11, 2012. The series premiere of The Great Christmas Light Fight garnered a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, up 50 percent from a 1.2 for Extreme Makeover: Home Edition's performance in the time period last year but down 14 percent from a 2.1 for the January 22, 2013 premiere of The Taste.

On FOX, Almost Human notched a 1.8 up 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow scored a series low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating down 5 percent from a 2.2 for its most recent original episode.

On the CW, Kung Fu Panda Holiday Special earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating own 69 percent from a 1.3 on December 19, 2011 when it aired on ABC. Merry Madagascar scored a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating down 73 percent from a 1.5 on November 24, 2010 when it aired on NBC. The One Direction iHeart Radio Album Release Party garnered a 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, December 10, 2013:*



Code:


Time   Net    Show                       18-49    Viewers
8:00   CBS    NCIS                       2.8/8    18.84
       ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D.               2.0/6     5.92
       NBC    The Biggest Loser          1.9/6     6.22
       FOX    American Country Awards    1.4/4     5.09
       CW     iHeartradio                0.3/1     0.75
                                                   
9:00   NBC    The Voice                  3.1/8    11.21
       CBS    NCIS: Los Angeles          2.4/6    14.71
       ABC    The Goldbergs              1.7/5     4.85
       CW     iHeartradio Album          0.2/0     0.44
                                                   
9:30   ABC    Trophy Wife                1.2/3     3.49
                                                   
10:00  CBS    The Victoria's Secret...   3.4/10    9.71
       NBC    Chicago Fire               2.2/6     9.27
       ABC    What Would You Do?         0.9/3     3.11

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS scored a 2.8 down 7 percent from a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating on November 19. NCIS Los Angeles earned matched the 2.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode on November 26. The Victorias Secret Fashion Show garnered a 3.4 down 6 percent from a 3.6 for last years show on December 4, 2012.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.9 down 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Voice garnered a 3.1 down 9 percent from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a 2.2 down 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a series low 2.0 down from a 2.6 for its most recent episode. Your predictions were far too optimistic. The Goldbergs garnered a 1.7 up 21 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife scored a 1.2 up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. What Would You Do notched a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last weeks 1.0.

On FOX, The American Country Awards matched last years 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Dan203

DevdogAZ said:


> Generally it takes several weeks for Live + 7 ratings to be released. I don't think Almost Human has even been on long enough yet to know whether it's performing well with DVR users, and even if we do have DVR numbers from those first two episodes (Nov 17-18), we don't have DVR numbers for any subsequent episodes, which are really the ones that matter.


I really like Almost Human. It's one of the few hour long dramas I watch immediately rather then building up a few episodes and watching in blocks. The only other shows I do this with are Homeland, Shameless, The Walking Dead and Game Of Thrones. Everything else I typically let 3+ episodes build up and then watch them all at once.


----------



## mattack

I happened to see a mention of Happy Endings again (I think I was on cnn on my phone and it was "an article you'd like to see" or somesuch).

Did Happy Endings get higher ratings than the shows that replaced it? I *think* so, but am not sure.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, December 11, 2013:*



Code:


Time   Net    Show                       18-49    Viewers 
8:00   CBS    Survivor                   2.5/8     9.81
       ABC    The Middle                 1.9/6     8.14
       NBC    The Sing-Off (8-10PM)      1.8/5     5.92
       FOX    The X Factor (8-10PM)      1.4/4     4.89
       CW     Arrow                      1.1/3     3.04
                                                   
8:30   ABC    Back In The Game           1.5/4     6.10
                                                   
9:00   ABC    Modern Family              3.5/10   10.53
       CBS    Criminal Minds             2.4/7    11.02
       CW     The Tomorrow People        0.5/1     1.43
                                                   
9:30   ABC    Super Fun Night            1.8/5     5.47
                                                   
10:00  CBS    CSI                        1.8/5     9.95
       NBC    Kelly Clarkson's Cau...    1.4/4     5.33
       ABC    Nashville                  1.4/4     5.15

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Sing-Off earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 25 percent from Mondays 2.4. The special Kelly Clarksons Cautionary Music Tale garnered a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last years Michael Buble Christmas special.

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.5 , down 4 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds notched a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with its last original episode on November 27. CSI garnered a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating down 14 percent from a 2.0 on November 27.

On ABC, The Middle matched last weeks season low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Back In The Game garnered a 1.5 up 7 percent from last weeks series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family earned a 3.5 up 9 percent from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Super Fun Night notched a 1.8, up 13 percent from last weeks series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville tied its series low with a 1.4, down 13 percent from last weeks 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The X Factor matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow notched a 1.1 down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a little too optimistic. The Tomorrow People earned a 0.5 down 17 percent from last weeks 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, December 12, 2013:*



Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49       Viewers
8:00   CBS   The Big Bang Theory         5.3/17      18.55
       NBC   The Sing-Off                1.4/4        4.53
       FOX   The X Factor                1.2/4        4.89
       CW    The Vampire Diaries         1.0/3        2.41
       ABC   OUaT in Wonderland          0.9/3        3.45
             
8:30   CBS   The Millers                 2.9/9       12.04
             
9:00   ABC   Grey's Anatomy              2.7/8        8.50
       CBS   The Crazy Ones              2.1/6        8.92
       NBC   Sean Saves the World        1.0/3        3.43
       FOX   Glee - R                    0.7/2        2.47
       CW    Reign                       0.6/2        1.86
             
9:30   CBS   Two and a Half Men          2.1/6        9.35
       NBC   The Michael J. Fox Show     0.9/3        3.05
             
10:00  ABC   Scandal                     3.2/9        9.33
       CBS   Elementary                  1.8/5        9.53
       NBC   Parenthood                  1.2/4        3.94

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Last nights Thursday Night football game was simulcast on the CBS affiliates in Denver and San Diego. As a result CBS ratings may be inflated and subject to more than typical adjustments.

Note: Adults 18-49 usage was down -6% from 8-10pm and -6% from 8-11pm last night vs last week.

On NBC, The Sing-Off earned a 1.4 down 22 percent from Wednesdays 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Sean Saves the World scored a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating up 11 percent from a 0.9 on November 21. The Michael J. Fox Show matched the 0.9 adults 18-49 rating of its most recent episode on November 21. Parenthood matched November 17s 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.3 up 10 percent from last week's 4.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers garnered a 2.9 up 21 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men notched a 2.1 down 9 percent from last weeks 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary matched last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time in Wonderland matched from last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Grey's Anatomy scored a 2.7 up 17 percent from last week's series low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 3.2 up 7 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a little too optimistic.

On FOX The X Factor garnered a 1.2 down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Vampire Diaries matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Reign scored a 0.6, even with last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

So, Once Upon a Time in Wonderland lost to a show on the CW?

That means it's dead, right?

Based on these numbers, between 30% and 35% of persons aged 18-49 were watching TV at 8 pm on a Thursday night in the middle of December. I don't know the historical context of that but it sounds kind of low to me. 

I did that by dividing rating by share for the same show. I think that's correct math but someone can correct me if it's not.


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> So, Once Upon a Time in Wonderland lost to a show on the CW?
> 
> That means it's dead, right?
> 
> Based on these numbers, between 30% and 35% of persons aged 18-49 were watching TV at 8 pm on a Thursday night in the middle of December. I don't know the historical context of that but it sounds kind of low to me.
> 
> I did that by dividing rating by share for the same show. I think that's correct math but someone can correct me if it's not.


Not watching TV, but watching a show on a national network on the night that it aired. There were others watching cable, watching previously recorded shows, watching Netflix etc. etc.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> Not watching TV, but watching a show on a national network on the night that it aired. There were others watching cable, watching previously recorded shows, watching Netflix etc. etc.


Watching Live TV. Why does it have to be "on a national network?" What about people watching a local channel?

The share can't be just a percentage of people watching the OTA networks. Because if it was the share numbers would add to 100. The shares for the 8:00 time slot add to 31. Which means 69% of TVs in use were watching something else (a cable channel). Right?


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> Watching Live TV. Why does it have to be "on a national network?" What about people watching a local channel?
> 
> The share can't be just a percentage of people watching the OTA networks. Because if it was the share numbers would add to 100. The shares for the 8:00 time slot add to 31. Which means 69% of TVs in use were watching something else (a cable channel). Right?


Yes, at 8:00, 31% of the 18-49's that were watching TV were watching network TV, the other 69% were watching something else which could be a cable channel, PBS, another local channel etc.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> Yes, at 8:00, 31% of the 18-49's that were watching TV were watching network TV, the other 69% were watching something else which could be a cable channel, PBS, another local channel etc.


Ok, 30-35% were watching live TV, and that 30-35% is split, 31% network, 69% something else.

Which leaves (100% of the) other 65%-70% of the population which was either watching recorded television or not watching television.

Assume it's 35% for the sake of discussion. The 18-49 population divided up like this: 
10.85% watching live OTA network TV
24.15% watching live TV, not on an OTA network
65% not watching live TV

Right?

If so, that 65% strikes me as a high number.


----------



## Azlen

Initially I thought that you were getting the 30-35% number from the share which would have been incorrect but that's not where you were getting it from. 
The 8pm total rating was 9.8 and the share was 31. Using (100/31) * 9.8, you get the % of possible 18-49's that were watching TV, which is 31.6%. That's where I believe you were getting the number from correct?

We can see also how much network TV loses viewers later on in the evening but the total people watching television hasn't changed much. At 10pm, the rating was 6.2 and the share was 18. So (100/18)*6.2 gives us 34%. So the total percentage of 18-49s watching TV is about the same but the % watching network TV dropped from 31% to 18%.


----------



## aindik

I got the number from 5.3 / 17 for the voice, and the same for a few other shows. I assume rounding is the reason they're not all exactly the same in a given time slot. 

(5.3 persons watching The Voice / 100 persons) X (100 persons watching TV / 17 persons watching the Voice)

The 100s cancel and the units "Persons Watching the Voice&#8221; cancel, and you're left with 5.3 persons watching TV / 17 persons. 

In the :30 time slots you have people who are watching hour long shows, who are not listed. And at 10 you have people watching local news on Fox and CW channels. But yeah, still.


----------



## Alfer

I wish they'd put the MJF Show out of it's misery.


----------



## Steveknj

Alfer said:


> I wish they'd put the MJF Show out of it's misery.


I think it's decent, but that's really a horrible number.

OTOH, I cannot figure out how The Millers are getting that number. I wonder how it would do without TBBT as a crutch? And I also wonder if The Crazy Ones would out perform it if they swapped spots.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Alfer said:


> I wish they'd put the MJF Show out of it's misery.


NBC ordered a full season (22 episodes) before they had ever even produced a pilot. There was even a bit of a bidding war among the networks. So I'm sure NBC isn't about to admit defeat by pulling it off the air prematurely. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if there is a clause in the deal that requires NBC to show all the ordered episodes. And finally, what is NBC going to replace it with? NBC has much bigger problems. MJF isn't even the lowest-rated show on NBC on that night.


----------



## JYoung

Steveknj said:


> OTOH, I cannot figure out how The Millers are getting that number. I wonder how it would do without TBBT as a crutch? And I also wonder if The Crazy Ones would out perform it if they swapped spots.


You just answered your own question.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TBBT gets more viewers and more 18-49s than pretty much anything else on TV. And then CBS' viewership drops each half hour throughout the rest of Thursday evening. So it's a pretty safe bet that if they swapped The Crazy Ones and The Millers, the ratings would follow suit. But I'm sure CBS execs decided that Robin Williams was a big enough draw to bring an audience on his own, so they didn't want to waste his show in the post-TBBT slot, when they could literally put up nearly anything and get good ratings.

I think this is also the reason NBC put MJF at 9:30 instead of 9 pm, because they hoped he'd be a bit of a tentpole to get viewers from earlier in the night all the way through Parenthood. Hasn't worked, but I can see the thought process involved.


----------



## astrohip

_[I had planned on taking a break until shows resume in January, but saw this juicy article on Fall TV Ratings from Matt Webb Mitovich on TVLine]_
*
Fall TV Ratings Champs: NFL, Voice and Spader Fuel NBC's Demo Win; CBS Draws Most Eyeballs
*
The numbers are in for the opening thrust of the 2013-14 TV season, and NBC was No. 1 in delivering the advertiser-coveted 18-49 demo, averaging a 3.2 rating versus CBS 2.7 and Foxs 2.5. ABC placed fourth with a 2.4 rating, followed by The CWs 0.9.

In total viewers, CBS as usual topped all broadcasters, averaging 11.75 million total viewers. NBC placed second with 9.9 mil, followed by ABC (8.5 mil), Fox (7.3 mil) and The CW (2.07 mil).

Among new shows debuting this fall, NBCs The Blacklist netted the best demo rating, with a 5.0. Rounding out the Top 5 freshmen were ABCs Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (3.9), Foxs Sleepy Hollow (3.9), CBS The Millers (3.2) and CBS The Crazy Ones (3.1).

In total audience, the freshman Top 5 were The Blacklist (16.6 million viewers), The Millers (12.2 mil), The Crazy Ones (11.5 mil), S.H.I.E.L.D. (10.3 mil) and Sleepy Hollow (9.6 mil).

Here now, the Top 20 in each measure, tracking from Sept. 23 to Dec. 15 and factoring in any available Live+7 DVR data:
*
18-49 DEMO LEADERS*
1. Sunday Night Football, NBC 7.9
2. The Big Bang Theory, CBS 6.8
3. Sunday Night Football Pre-Show, NBC 5.4
4. The OT, Fox 5.2
5. Modern Family, ABC 5.0
5. The Blacklist, NBC 5.0
7. The Voice (Mon.), NBC 4.9
8. The Voice (Tue.), NBC 4.4
9. Greys Anatomy, ABC 4.3
9. Scandal, ABC 4.3
11. Football Night in America, NBC 4.1
11. How I Met Your Mother, CBS 4.1
13. Marvels Agents of SHIELD, ABC 3.9
14. NCIS, CBS 3.8
15. Sleepy Hollow, Fox 3.6
15. Criminal Minds, CBS 3.6
17. 2 Broke Girls, CBS 3.3
18. Once Upon a Time, ABC 3.2
18. The Millers, CBS 3.2
18. Chicago Fire, NBC 3.2
*
TOTAL AUDIENCE LEADERS*
1. NCIS, CBS 21,830,000
2. Sunday Night Football, NBC 21,279,000
3. The Big Bang Theory, CBS 21,269,000
4. NCIS: Los Angeles, CBS 16,835,000
5. The Blacklist, NBC 16,567,000
6. Person of Interest, CBS 15,989,000
7. Sunday Night Football Pre-Show, NBC 15,423,000
8. The Voice (Mon)., NBC 14,836,000
9. Dancing With the Stars, ABC 14,766,000
10. The OT, Fox 14,655,000
11. Blue Bloods, CBS 14,442,000
12. Castle, ABC 14,292,000
13. The Voice (Tue.), NBC 13,957,000
14. Criminal Minds, CBS 13,610,000
15. 60 Minutes, CBS 13,489,000
16. Modern Family, ABC 13,291,000
17. Elementary, CBS 12,859,000
18. Hawaii Five-0, CBS 12,419,000
19. CSI, CBS 12,400,000
20. The Millers, CBS 12,242,000


----------



## DevdogAZ

Now that NBC appears to have developed an actual scripted hit in The Blacklist, which appears to be popular on its own and not just because it follows another popular show, it will be interesting to see how that translates in the spring when they don't have the NFL and when The Voice is on hiatus. Will NBC be able to continue to build, or will Spring 2014 be a disaster for them just like Spring 2013 was?


----------



## astrohip

Happy New Year! Primetime TV returned with a full slate last night...

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 2, 2014:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rating   Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory         5.3  15        18.93
        NBC     Community -P                1.3  4          3.74
        ABC     The Taste (8-10PM) -P       1.2  3          4.74
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow -R            0.6  2          2.05
        CW      The Vampire Diaries -R      0.3  1          0.84
                    
8:30PM  CBS     The Millers                 2.9  8         11.55
        NBC     Community                   1.2  3          3.03
                    
9:00PM  CBS     The Crazy Ones              2.0  5          8.24
        NBC     Sean Saves the World        0.8  2          2.77
        FOX     Bones -R                    0.7  2          3.04
        CW      Reign -R                    0.2  1          0.79
                    
9:30PM  CBS     Two and a Half Men          2.1  5          8.55
        NBC     The Michael J Fox Show      0.8  2          2.52
        
10:00PM CBS     Elementary                  1.8  5          8.92
        NBC     Parenthood                  1.3  3          3.99
        ABC     The Assets                  0.7  2          3.78

Comments:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.3, up two tenths from its last original's 5.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers earned a 2.9, up three tenths from its last original's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones returned to a 2.0, up a tenth from its last original's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men notched a 2.1, up two tenths from the 1.9 it earned three weeks ago. Elementary notched a 1.8, up a tenth adults 18-49 rating from its last original's 1.7.

On NBC, the season premiere of Community notched a 1.3, down six tenths from the 1.9 adults 18-49 rating last season's premiere earned and an all-time low for a premiere. Your predictions were about right. A second episode at 8:30 earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Sean Saves the World earned a series low 0.8, down two tenths from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J. Fox Show notched a series low 0.8, down a tenth from its last original's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the second season premiere of The Taste earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, a far cry from last year's 2.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating. The premiere of The Assets earned a dismal 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, and has the distinction of being the lowest rated in-season drama debut ever among the "Big 4".


----------



## Alfer

Wow, *MJF Show* is for all practical purposes DEAD.

Poor *Community* is barely a blip on the radar as well, and even their own fans bailed on them for the second episode. Not a good sign. I for one enjoy the show for the most part but if it wrapped up for good this season I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Steveknj

Alfer said:


> Wow, *MJF Show* is for all practical purposes DEAD.
> 
> Poor *Community* is barely a blip on the radar as well, and even their own fans bailed on them for the second episode. Not a good sign. I for one enjoy the show for the most part but if it wrapped up for good this season I'd be fine with that.


People watching The Millers instead of Community 

I'm not surprised. Really a shame.


----------



## Alfer

Steveknj said:


> People watching The Millers instead of Community
> 
> I'm not surprised. Really a shame.


But the Millers is like a mirror image of most viewers lives so they totally relate to the middle America bickering/disfunctional family scenario MUCH more than a totally WAY offbeat show like Community. Only a small niche of folks like some of us get some/all of the jokes that get tossed around the show each week. Completely over the heads of most of America.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Alfer said:


> Poor *Community* is barely a blip on the radar as well, *and even their own fans bailed on them for the second episode.* Not a good sign. I for one enjoy the show for the most part but if it wrapped up for good this season I'd be fine with that.


How do you figure that a drop from 1.3 to 1.2 indicates that "their own fans bailed on them for the second episode?"


----------



## Steveknj

Alfer said:


> But the Millers is like a mirror image of most viewers lives so they totally relate to the middle America bickering/disfunctional family scenario MUCH more than a totally WAY offbeat show like Community. Only a small niche of folks like some of us get some/all of the jokes that get tossed around the show each week. Completely over the heads of most of America.


Oh I get that. Now only if the Millers was funny. 

The Middle is a much better representation of that in my opinion. I'm not from Middle America, but I can certainly relate to that family a lot more than The Millers who don't feel very real to me as a family.


----------



## Alfer

Agreed. Millers is NOT funny. But it's just part of the dumbing down of America. There's more and more folks who find this kind of crapolla "funny".


----------



## Steveknj

Alfer said:


> Agreed. Millers is NOT funny. But it's just part of the dumbing down of America. There's more and more folks who find this kind of crapolla "funny".


I know I'm beating a dead horse, but part of the charm of The Millers is that it's on right after The Big Bang Theory. I wonder how it would do if it was leading a comedy block, or, say following Community on NBC? Funny sometimes has to do with time slots 

I get a kick out of the new CBS ads. "We have the three highest rated new comedies: Mom, The Crazy Ones and The Millers!" All I can think of is, you're lucky you have the highest rated sitcoms to lead into those!! (I do like The Crazy Ones.....it's really gotten better since the pilot).


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, January 5, 2013:*


Code:


Time   Net   Show                          18-49      Viewers 
7:00   FOX   NFL Football (49ers/Packers)  13.3/34    41.51
       ABC   America's Funniest Hm Vids     1.6/4      6.80
       NBC   Dateline  (7-9PM)              1.3/3      5.90
       CBS   60 Minutes                     1.2/3      7.41
                                                    
7:30   FOX   NFL Football/The OT - Live    12.1/29    35.84
                                                    
8:00   FOX   The Simpsons                   5.2/13    12.04
       ABC   The Bachelor: Juan Pablo       1.8/4      6.32
       CBS   Elementary -R                  1.0/2      6.75
                                                    
8:30   FOX   Bob's Burgers                  3.2/8      6.35
                                                    
9:00   FOX   Family Guy                     3.0/7      5.76
       NBC   Jimmy Fallon Primetime Special 2.0/5      5.71
       ABC   Revenge                        1.8/4      6.69
       CBS   The Good Wife                  1.4/3      9.24
                                                    
9:30   FOX   American Dad                   2.5/6      5.03
                                                    
10:00  CBS   The Mentalist                  1.5/4      9.93
       ABC   Betrayal                       0.8/2      3.38

Comments:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for FOX (NFL Football & The OT) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. 

FOX was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, NFL Football (49ers/Packers) garnered a huge 13.3 preliminary adults 18-49 rating up 177 percent from last weeks preliminary4.8. The game lifted FOXs entire line-up. However, all of the animated shows started 7 minutes late, so expect adjustments. The Simpsons scored a season high 5.2 adults 18-49 rating up 49 percent from a 3.5 on December 15. Bobs Burgers earned a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating up 33 percent from December 15s 2.4. Family Guy matched the 3.0 for its most recent new episode on December 15. American Dad notched a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating up 4 percent from a 2.4 on December 15.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a season high 1.6 adults 18-49 rating up 14 percent from a 1.4 on December 15. The special The Bachelor: Countdown to Juan Pablo notched a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge scored a 13 week high with a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating up 20 percent from a 1.5 on December 15. Your predictions were a bit pessimistic. Betrayal returned to a adults 18-49 rating from a 0.8 on December 15.

On NBC , a two hour Dateline earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating down 13 percent from a 1.5 for last years Sunday premiere on January 6, 2013. Best of Late Night With Jimmy Fallon Primetime Special garnered a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a season low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating down 43 percent from a 2.1 on December 22.The Good Wife returned to a 1.4 down 13 percent from a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating on December 1. The Mentalist earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 17 percent from a 1.8 on December 8.


----------



## Dan203

Steveknj said:


> I know I'm beating a dead horse, but part of the charm of The Millers is that it's on right after The Big Bang Theory. I wonder how it would do if it was leading a comedy block, or, say following Community on NBC? Funny sometimes has to do with time slots
> 
> I get a kick out of the new CBS ads. "We have the three highest rated new comedies: Mom, The Crazy Ones and The Millers!" All I can think of is, you're lucky you have the highest rated sitcoms to lead into those!! (I do like The Crazy Ones.....it's really gotten better since the pilot).


I like Mom, but that's mainly because I like Anna Faris, the show is just OK. The Millers is pretty bad and I'm probably going to kill the SP soon. The Crazy Ones has gotten a LOT better over the last few weeks. I almost killed it after week 2, but decided to stick it out and I'm glad I did. Community has always been hit and miss for me. I like that it's quirky, but sometimes it's a bit too quirky for it's own good. I haven't even watched the two episodes that recorded on Thursday yet. The MJF Show it OK. It's like a watered down family friendly comedy, kind of like The Middle with rich people. I think it's biggest problem is that the people are rich and average Joes don't really relate to that.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dan203 said:


> The Millers is pretty bad and I'm probably going to kill the SP soon.


never made it through the pilot.


Dan203 said:


> The Crazy Ones has gotten a LOT better over the last few weeks.


my biggest, happy surprise in the fall schedule, never miss it.


Dan203 said:


> Community has always been hit and miss for me. I like that it's quirky, but sometimes it's a bit too quirky for it's own good.


the writing naturally flows and is funny at times, but most always seems "forced". i gave up after a couple of eps, a big disappointment.


Dan203 said:


> The MJF Show it OK...I think it's biggest problem is that the people are rich and average Joes don't really relate to that.


and, yet, i love downton abbey? never made it through this pilot, either. the show was just never was funny to me, and rich or poor, i mostly blame the supporting actors. another big disappointment, since i had high hopes.


----------



## Steveknj

Dan203 said:


> I like Mom, but that's mainly because I like Anna Faris, the show is just OK. The Millers is pretty bad and I'm probably going to kill the SP soon. The Crazy Ones has gotten a LOT better over the last few weeks. I almost killed it after week 2, but decided to stick it out and I'm glad I did. Community has always been hit and miss for me. I like that it's quirky, but sometimes it's a bit too quirky for it's own good. I haven't even watched the two episodes that recorded on Thursday yet. The MJF Show it OK. It's like a watered down family friendly comedy, kind of like The Middle with rich people. I think it's biggest problem is that the people are rich and average Joes don't really relate to that.


I have to agree about Community, but when it's on, it's the funniest thing on TV, but when they go too meta, I find myself scratching my head wondering what was so funny. But luckily I find there's more good than bad. I also agree about MJF. I watch it, but not really sure why. I like MJF, so much like your reference to Anna Faris as a reason for watching Mom, that's why I watch MJF.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 6, 2014:*



Code:


Time   Net   Show                       18-49       Viewers (millions)
8:00   ABC   The Bachelor (8-10PM)      2.7/7       8.48
       NBC   The Blacklist - R          0.9/2       4.50
       FOX   Almost Human               1.7/4       6.20
       CBS   2 Broke Girls - R          1.7/4       6.83
       CW    Hart Of Dixie - R          0.2/1       0.74
                                                    
8:30   CBS   Mom - R                    1.3/3       5.18
                                                    
9:00   CBS   Hostages (9-11PM) -        1.0/3       4.84
       NBC   The Blacklist - R          0.9/2       3.88
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow - R          0.8/2       2.75
       CW    Beauty & the Beast - R     0.1/0       0.52
                                                    
10:00  ABC   Castle                     1.8/4       8.79
       NBC   The Blacklist - R          1.1/3       4.19

Comments:

ABC was number one in Adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, the season premiere of The Bachelor earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating up 17 percent from a 2.3 for last seasons premiere. Castle scored a season low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating down 14 percent from a 2.1 for its most recent new episode on November 25. Your predictions were far too optimistic. Fan Excuse Bingo players will note it aired opposite the end of a suspenseful BCS game.

On FOX, Almost Human garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating up 6 percent from a 1.6 on December 16.

On CBS, the two hour series finale of Hostages matched its season low with a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating down 17 percent from a 1.2 on December 16.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, January 7, 2013:*



Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49    Viewers
8:00  CBS    NCIS                       2.9/8    20.65
      ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D.               2.1/6     6.48
      NBC    The Biggest Loser          1.7/5     5.40
      FOX    Dads                       1.5/4     3.68
      CW     The Originals - R          0.3/1     1.09
                                                  
8:30  FOX    Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.5/4     3.48
                                                  
9:00  CBS    Intelligence               2.4/6    16.59
      ABC    The Goldbergs              1.7/5     5.37
      FOX    New Girl                   1.6/4     3.17
      CW     Supernatural - R           0.4/1     1.15
                                                  
9:30  FOX    The Mindy Project          1.3/3     2.59
      ABC    Trophy Wife                1.2/3     3.89
                                                  
10:00 CBS    Person Of Interest         2.0/6    12.11
      NBC    Chicago Fire               1.9/5     6.77
      ABC    Killer Women               0.9/2     3.87

Comments:

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS scored a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent new episode on December 17. The series premiere of Intelligence earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 33 percent from a 1.8 for the Tuesday at 10PM premiere of Golden Boy on February 27, 2013. and the identically rated premiere of Hostages, whose time period it will take over, on Monday, September 23 Your predictions were a little optimistic. Person Of Interest matched its 2.0 on December 17.

On ABC, Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original on December 10 and matching its series low. The Goldbergs garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating up 6 percent from a 1.6 on December 10. Trophy Wife matched the 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. The series premiere of Killer Women notched a paltry 0.9 adults 18-49 rating down 31 percent from a 1.3 for the premiere of Lucky 7 on September 24, making it ABC's lowest rated Tuesday premiere ever.

On NBC, a two hour episode of The Biggest Loser garnered a 1.7 down 15 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating on December 17. Without The Voice as a lead-in, Chicago Fire earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating down 14 percent from a 2.2 in December 10.

On FOX, Dads earned a 1.5 up 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating on December 4. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 1.5 down 6 percent from December 4s 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl notched a season low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down 16 percent from a 1.9 on November 27. The Mindy Project scored a 1.3 up 8 percent from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating on December 4.


----------



## Steveknj

Looks like Killer Women is DOA.


----------



## TAsunder

I haven't watched it yet and the reviews make it look meh at best but I was hoping it would stick around because Tricia Helfer


----------



## Alfer

Who's Tricia Helfer and why would a show stick around longer because of her?


----------



## TAsunder

Alfer said:


> Who's Tricia Helfer and why would a show stick around longer because of her?


It wouldn't but I was hoping it would stick around because I personally enjoy her work (Burn Notice, BSG). Clearly my usage of the word of the year added some confusion there.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, January 8, 2014 *


Code:


Time   Net    Show                       18-49     Viewers
8:00   ABC    The Middle                 2.2/7     8.77
       NBC    Revolution                 1.6/5     6.05
       CBS    2 Broke Girls - R          1.5/5     6.03
       FOX    Stepbrothers (8-10PM)      1.2/3     2.88
       CW     Arrow - R                  0.4/1     1.32
                                                   
8:30   CBS    2 Broke Girls - R          1.6/5     6.35
       ABC    Super Fun Night            1.5/4     4.92
                                                   
9:00   ABC    Modern Family              3.5/10    9.54
       CBS    The People's Choice Awards 2.3/7    10.18
       NBC    Law & Order: SVU           2.1/6     8.85
       CW     The Tomorrow People - R    0.2/1     0.86
                                                   
9:30   ABC    Super Fun Night            1.8/5     4.89
                                                   
10:00  NBC    Chicago PD - Series Prem   2.0/6     8.56
       ABC    David Blaine:              1.4/4     3.80

Comments:

Note: NBC was preempted in Lousiville and the CW was preempted in Birmingham, San Antonio and St. Louis for basketball coverage. Ratings for those networks may be subject to more than the typical adjustment in the final ratings.

CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, The Peoples Choice Awards scored a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating down 15 percent from last years 2.7 adults 18-49 ratings. It was the shows lowest rated telecast in six years.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.2 up 10 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating on December 11. An 8:30PM episode of Super Fun Night scored a series low 1.5 down 17 percent from a 1.8 among adults 18-49 on December 11. A second episode in its regular 9:30PM timeslot garnered a 1.8, even with its performance on December 11Modern Family garnered matched its 3.5 on December 11.

On NBC, Revolution earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating up 14 percent from a 1.4 on November 20. Law & Order: SVU scored a 2.1 up 31 percent from a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating on November 20. The series premiere of Chicago P.D. garnered a 2.0 up 54 percent from a 1.3 for the premiere of Ironside last September and even with last Januarys debut of Deception. Your predictions were too pessimistic.


----------



## mattack

The Millers is HORRIBLE.. I like the main guy, but not enough to keep watching it.. (I liked his flop show(s) over the past few years too!)


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 9, 2014:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49    Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory         5.6/17   20.08
        NBC     Community                   1.4/4     3.57
        ABC     The Taste (8-10PM)          1.3/4     4.47
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow -R            0.7/2     2.40
        CW      The Vampire Diaries - R     0.3/1     0.95
                
8:30    CBS     The Millers                 3.3/10   13.61
        NBC     Parks & Recreation          1.4/4     3.37
                
9:00    CBS     The Crazy Ones              2.4/7     9.62
        NBC     Sean Saves the World        1.0/3     3.16
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow -R            0.6/2     2.42
        CW      Reign - R                   0.3/1     0.94
                
9:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men          2.4/7     9.48
        NBC     The Michael J. Fox Show     1.0/3     3.14
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary                  2.0/6     9.85
        NBC     Parenthood                  1.3/4     4.21
        ABC     The Assets                  0.6/2     2.93

Comments:

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a big 5.6 adults 18-49 rating up 4 percent from last week's 5.4 adults 18-49 rating. It was the highest rated TBBT since February 21, 2013. The Millers tied its series high with a 3.3 up 18 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones garnered a 2.4 up 20 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men notched a 2.4 up 9 percent from the 2.2 it earned three weeks ago. Elementary notched a 2.0 up 11 percent from last week's 1.8.

On NBC, Community earned a season high 1.4 up 8 percent from last weeks premieres 1.3 adults 18-49rating. Parks & Recreation returned to a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating up 40 percent from a 1.0 for its most recent original on November 21. Sean Saves the World earned a 1.0 up 25 percent from last weeks series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Michael J. Fox Show notched a 1.0 up 25 percent from last weeks series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Taste matched last weeks 1.3 adults 18-49 premiere rating. The second episode of The Assets fell even lower to a 0.6 down 14 percent from last weeks 0.7 adults 18-49 rating and earning the dubious distinction of being the lowest rated original telecast of any Big 4 drama this season.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, January 10, 2014*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers
8:00    ABC     Last Man Standing       1.5/5       7.17
        FOX     Bones                   1.5/5       6.78
        CBS     Intelligence - R        0.9/3       5.05
        NBC     Going for the Gold      0.8/3       3.61
        CW      The Carrie Diaries      0.3/1       0.85
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors           1.1/4       4.91
                
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank              2.1/6       7.31
        CBS     Hawaii Five - 0         1.5/5      10.44
        NBC     Grimm                   1.3/4       5.23
        FOX     Raising Hope            0.8/2       2.68
        CW      Supernatural - R        0.2/0       0.47
                
9:30    FOX     Enlisted                0.7/2       2.39
                
10:00   ABC     20/20                   1.7/5       6.72
        CBS     Blue Bloods             1.5/5      12.49
        NBC     Dracula                 0.8/2       2.59

Comments:

ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a season high 1.5 adults 18-49 rating up 25 percent from a 1.2 on December 13. The Neighbors notched a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating up 22 percent from a 0.9 on December 13. Shark Tank garnered a season high 2.1 adults 18-49 rating up 5 percent from a 2.0 on December 13. 20/20 earned a season high 1.7 up 13 percent from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the Olympic-themed special Going For The Gold earned a 0.8 down 47 percent from Datelines 1.5 adults 18-49 rating in the time period last week. Grimm scored a 1.3 down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a little optimistic Dracula earned a 0.8 down 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones returned to a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating down 12 percent from a 1.7 on December 6. Raising Hope scored a 0.8 up 14 percent from a 0.7 on December 6. The premiere of Enlisted earned a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating even with Raising Hopes performance in the time period on December 9. Your predictions were a little too pessimistic.

On The CW, The Carrie Diaries earned a 0.3 down 25 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

_[back from a week's vacation...]_

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 20, 2014:*



Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49      Viewers
8:00  CBS    How I Met Your Mother      3.0/8      8.76
      ABC    The Bachelor (8-10PM)      2.3/6      7.82
      FOX    Sleepy Hollow (8-10PM)     2.3/6      6.93
      NBC    Hollywood Game Night       1.3/4      4.72
      CW     Hart Of Dixie              0.4/1      1.18
                                                   
8:30  CBS    2 Broke Girls              2.7/7      8.91
                                                   
9:00  CBS    Mike & Molly               2.1/5      8.78
      NBC    Hollywood Game Night       1.5/4      4.23
      CW     Beauty & the Beast         0.4/1      0.93
                                                   
9:30  CBS    Mom                        1.9/5      8.11
                                                   
10:00 NBC    The Blacklist              2.3/6      8.67
      ABC    Castle                     2.0/6      8.85
      CBS    Intelligence               1.1/3      5.59

Comments:

Note: The CW was preempted in Chicago for basketball. Ratings for the CW may be inflated and subject to more than the typical adjustment in the finals.

FOX was number 1 among Adults 18-49, while ABC led with total viewers.

On FOX, the season finale of Sleepy Hollow garnered a 2., up 5 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a little optimistic.

On ABC, The Bachelor matched last week's season low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Castle scored a 2.0 up 5 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother matched last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls scored matched last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly garnered a 2.1 down 13 percent from last weeks 2.4. Mom notched a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last weeks 2.1 and tying its series low. Intelligence earned a 1.1 down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Hollywood Game Night scored a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating up 30 percent from a 1.0 for its last original episode on Christmas Eve. A second episode garnered a series high 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 50 percent from the Christmas Eve episode. The Blacklist earned a series low 2.3 down 8 percent from last weeks 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Hart Of Dixie garnered a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast earned a 0.4 up 33 percent from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

Curious to see if Intelligence gets through its run or if it gets pulled early. Mondays at 10/9 hasn't been good to CBS this season.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, January 21, 2014*


Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49    Viewers
8:00  NBC    The Biggest Loser          1.9/5     6.63
      CBS    NCIS - R                   1.8/5    13.94
      FOX    Dads                       1.5/4     3.89
      CW     The Originals              1.0/3     2.35
      ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D. - R           0.9/2     3.67
                                                      
8:30  FOX    Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.9/5     4.55
                                                      
9:00  FOX    New Girl                   1.8/5     3.73
      CBS    NCIS: Los Angeles - R      1.6/4    10.36
      ABC    The Goldbergs              1.5/4     4.73
      CW     Supernatural               1.1/3     2.70
                                                      
9:30  FOX    The Mindy Project          1.5/4     3.03
      ABC    Trophy Wife                1.0/2     3.48
                                                      
10:00 NBC    Chicago Fire               1.8/5     7.03
      CBS    Person Of Interest - R     1.2/3     7.33
      ABC    Killer Women               0.7/2     3.59

Comments:

Note: There were weather related break-ins in several East Coast markets. ABC was preempted in Pittsburgh and the CW was preempted in Baltimore, Norfolk and Richmond for college basketball. The CW basketball preemptions affected a total of 2.4% of the country.

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.9 up 12 percent from last week's season low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire matched last week's season low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Goldbergs garnered a 1.5 down 17 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife notched a series low 1.0 down from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Killer Women matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Dads scored a 1.5 up 25 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 1.9 up a big 36 percent from last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl earned a 1.8 up 13 percent from last week's season low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project notched a 1.5 up 36 percent from last week's season low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals earned a 1.0 up 11 percent from last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural scored a 1.1 up 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Alfer

It's a shame *The Goldbergs* isn't doing that great. It's a pretty funny show. The oddball mom pretty much makes the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It was less than a decade ago that I remember reading some analysis of ratings talking about how a broadcast network could get a 2.0 (A18-49) by running a test pattern, so that was essentially the floor for ratings and that anything that rated below that should be immediately canceled. Fast forward to 2014 and here we have an entire night of broadcast lineups where not a single show broke the 2.0 barrier. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> It was less than a decade ago that I remember reading some analysis of ratings talking about how a broadcast network could get a 2.0 (A18-49) by running a test pattern, so that was essentially the floor for ratings and that anything that rated below that should be immediately canceled. Fast forward to 2014 and here we have an entire night of broadcast lineups where not a single show broke the 2.0 barrier. Pretty pathetic.


Especially on a night when 8 million people were snowed in.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DevdogAZ said:


> It was less than a decade ago that I remember reading some analysis of ratings talking about how a broadcast network could get a 2.0 (A18-49) by running a test pattern, so that was essentially the floor for ratings and that anything that rated below that should be immediately canceled. Fast forward to 2014 and here we have an entire night of broadcast lineups where not a single show broke the 2.0 barrier. Pretty pathetic.


Times change. You could quote a dozen things a decade ago that no longer apply to today.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> Times change. You could quote a dozen things a decade ago that no longer apply to today.


Yes, I'm not saying things should still be the way they were. Just commenting on how quickly things have changed and how severe the change has been.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, January 22, 2014 *



Code:


Time   Net    Show                       18-49     Viewers 
8:00   FOX    American Idol (8-10PM)     4.0/11    13.24
       ABC    The Middle                 2.2/7      8.14
       NBC    Revolution                 1.5/4      5.30
       CBS    The Crazy Ones - R         0.8/2      4.11
       CW     Arrow                      0.8/2      2.46
                                                    
8:30   ABC    Suburgatory                1.8/5      6.09
       CBS    Mom - R                    0.9/2      4.15
                                                    
9:00   ABC    Modern Family              3.5/9      9.74
       CBS    Criminal Minds             2.2/6     10.39
       NBC    Law & Order: SVU           1.8/5      6.64
       CW     The Tomorrow People        0.5/1      1.40
                                                    
9:30   ABC    Super Fun Night            1.7/4      5.15
                                                    
10:00  CBS    CSI                        1.6/5      9.49
       NBC    Chicago PD                 1.6/5      6.27
       ABC    Nashville                  1.4/4      4.97

Comments:

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX American Idol earned a 4.0 down 15 percent from a 4.7 for last weeks premiere, but up 3 percent from a 3.9 for last Thursdays episode.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.2 up 22 percent from last week's season low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory garnered a 1.8 up 13 percent from a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. Modern Family notched a 3.5 up 9 percent from last week's season low 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Super Fun Night scored a 1.7, up 13 percent from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.4 up 8 percent from last week's season low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Criminal Minds scored a series low 2.2 down 8 percent from last weeks 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. CSI earned a series low 1.6, down 20 percent from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution earned a 1.5, up 15 percent from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU scored a 1.8 up 29 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. garnered a 1.6 up 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow scored a 0.8. down 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 23, 2014:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49      Viewers 
8:00    FOX     American Idol           3.3/10     12.10
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R 2.9/9      12.78
        ABC     The Taste (8-10PM)      1.1/3       3.94
        NBC     Community               1.1/3       3.05
        CW      The Vampire Diaries     1.1/3       2.68
                
8:30    CBS     The Millers - R         1.9/5       8.83
        NBC     Parks & Recreation      1.2/3       2.96
                
9:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory- R  2.4/6       9.75
        FOX     Rake - Premiere         1.7/5       7.06
        NBC     The Michael J Fox Show  0.7/2       2.24
        CW      Reign                   0.7/2       1.77
                
9:30    CBS     The Crazy Ones - R      1.4/4       6.12
        NBC     Sean Saves the World    0.7/2       2.60
                
10:00   NBC     Parenthood              1.3/4       4.25
        CBS     Elementary - R          1.2/4       7.62
        ABC     Shark Tank - R          1.1/3       3.93

Comments:

FOX was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.3 down 13 percent from last Thursdays 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. The premiere of Rake garnered a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC, The Taste earned a 1.1 up 22 percent from last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Community matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Parks & Recreation matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating . Sean Saves the World and The Michael J. Fox Show swapped timeslots this week. At 9PM, The Micheal J. Fox Show garnered a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating up 7 percent from last weeks 0.6. At 9:30, Sean Saves The World notched a series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating down 13 percent from last weeks 0.8. Parenthood earned a 1.3 up 8 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, the one hundredth episode of The Vampire Diaries scored a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent episode on December 12. Reign returned to a 0.7 up 17 percent from a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode on December 12.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, January 26, 2014*



Code:


Time      Net    Show                       18-49           Viewers 
7:00PM    NBC    Sunday Night Football      2.3     7        7.89
          CBS    60 Minutes                 2.1     6       14.467
          ABC    America's Fun. Home Vid.   1.5     4        6.98
          FOX    Bob's Burgers -R           0.6     2        1.55
                                                             
7:30PM    NBC    Pro Bowl (7:30-11PM)       3.2     8        9.50           
          FOX    American Dad -R            0.8     2        2.01
                                                             
8:00 PM   CBS    Grammy Awards (8-11PM)    10.1    25       28.50
          FOX    The Simpsons               1.7     4        3.91
          ABC    The Bachelor: Wedding      1.6     4        6.10
                                                             
8:30PM    FOX    Bob's Burgers              1.5     4        3.29
                                                             
9:00PM    FOX    Family Guy                 2.0     5        4.19
                                                             
9:30PM    FOX    American Dad               1.5     3        3.28
                                                             
10:00PM   ABC    Castle -R                  0.5     1        3.23

Comments:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for NBC & CBS (Pro Bowl & Grammy Awards) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers. 

CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, 60 Minutes garnered a 2.1, up from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.The Grammy Awards earned a 10.1 (from 8-11PM) even with the 10.1 (adjusted down from a preliminary 10.3) last year's special earned. Your predictions were too pessimistic. Note: CBS will be issuing official Grammy ratings including the correct end time (11:45 PM) sometime between 9 and 10 am PT.

On NBC, The Pro Bowl notched a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from the preliminary 3.3 last year's game earned (which later adjusted up to a 4.0 adults 18-49 rating).

On FOX, The Simpsons earned a 1.7, down half a ratings point from its last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating two weeks ago. Bob's Burgers notched a 1.5. also down half a ratings point from the 2.0 it earned two weeks ago. Family Guy earned a 2.0, down seven tenths from its last original's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. American Dad earned a 1.5, down eight tenths from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the special The Bachelor: Sean and Catherine's Wedding notched a 1.6, up from the 0.9 adults 18-49 rating last week's Bachelor special earned and up from the 1.0 Ashley and JP's Wedding special earned.


----------



## Alfer

I wonder if The Bachelor will be live airing the inevitable divorce proceedings when they kick into gear in the next year (or less).


----------



## TAsunder

I had no idea the Grammy awards did so well in the ratings!


----------



## DeDondeEs

TAsunder said:


> I had no idea the Grammy awards did so well in the ratings!


And I didn't realize that many people actually watch the Pro Bowl.


----------



## Steveknj

DeDondeEs said:


> And I didn't realize that many people actually watch the Pro Bowl.


This. And with this year's stupid gimmick, I figured it would be even less. I flipped it on for a minute because my son told me how ugly the unis were (they were ugly).

The Grammy's. I usually don't watch, but I wanted to see if Ringo and Paul played together. I turned it off soon after, but did see the priceless moment when Taylor Swift didn't win best country something or other and gave the winner a steely eyed p.o. glance while applauding. Almost worth watching for that. I had no idea either it did so well (of course I have hardly heard of half the people nominated for major awards)


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 27, 2014:*



Code:


Time     Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers
8:00PM   CBS     How I Met Your Mother   3.8 11      10.67
         ABC     The Bachelor (8-10PM)   2.5  7       8.61
         NBC     Hollywood Game Night    1.5  4       5.59
         FOX     The Following -R        1.1  3       3.92
         CW      Hart Of Dixie           0.4  1       1.16
            
8:30PM   CBS     2 Broke Girls           3.0  8       9.93
                      
9:00PM   CBS     Mike & Molly            2.6  7      10.73
         FOX     The Following           2.0  5       6.02
         NBC     Hollywood Game Night    1.3  3       4.52
         CW      Beauty And The Beast    0.3  1       0.91
                      
9:30PM   CBS     Mom                     2.4  6       9.48
            
10:00PM  NBC     The Blacklist           2.5  7       9.97
         CBS     Intelligence            1.5  4       6.77
         ABC     Castle -R               1.4  4       6.88

Comments:

CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a season high 3.8, up seven tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls scored a season high 3.0, up three tenths from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly garnered a season high 2.6, up five tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mom notched a 2.4, up half a ratings point from last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Intelligence earned a 1.5, up four tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Bachelor notched a 2.5, up two tenths from last week's season low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Hollywood Game Night scored a 1.5, up from from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode garnered a 1.3, down two tenths from the series high 1.5 adults 18-49 rating last week's 9PM episode earned. The Blacklist earned a 2.5, up two tenths from last week's series low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the time period premiere of The Following fell to a series low with a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, way down from last week's football-inflated 4.4 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On The CW, Hart Of Dixie matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast was flat with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, January 28, 2014 *



Code:


Time      Net    Show                       18-49              Viewers
8:00PM    NBC    The Biggest Loser (8-9PM)  1.7     5           6.64
          CBS    NCIS-R                     1.5     4          11.43
          FOX    Dads                       1.5     4           3.90
          ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D.-R             1.1     3           3.96
          CW     The Originals              1.0     3           2.25
                                 
8:30PM    FOX    Brooklyn Nine-Nine -R      1.2     3           3.34
                                                                
9:00 PM   NBC    State of the Union         1.4     4           5.57
          CBS    State of the Union         1.3     3           7.43
          CW     Supernatural               1.2     3           2.79
          ABC    State of the Union         1.1     3           4.89
          FOX    State of the Union         1.0     3           2.83
                                                    
                                                                
10:30 PM  CBS    News Analysis/2.5 Men -R   0.8     2           4.16
          ABC    News Analysis/Gldbrgs -R   0.8     2           3.46

Comments:

Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for The State of the Union Address are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments. See below for more information on these Fast Affiliate Ratings.

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a season low tying 1.7, down two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural scored a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating and matching its season high.

On FOX, Dads matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

At 9PM, The State of the Union Address earned a 1.1 on ABC (down a tenth from last year's 1.2) , 1.3 on CBS ( up from last year's 1.1) , 1.4 on NBC (down from last year's 1.6) and 1.0 on FOX (up from last year's 0.9). Note: national ratings for the State of the Union Address will be sustained by Nielsen as it ran without commercials.


----------



## aindik

I watched on CBS for one reason only: they are the undisputed leader in picture quality, at least in my market.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> I watched on CBS for one reason only: they are the undisputed leader in picture quality, at least in my market.


They are here too. I like Brian Williams so I watched NBC. If I happened to be watching a show on another network that was showing it, I probably would have just stayed there.

I don't know what CBS did, but PLEASE, can we stop with all the tweets scrolling on the screen? I don't need to see that during the President's speech. I find it a bit disrespectful.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, January 29, 2014 *



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM    FOX   American Idol (8-10PM)     3.8     10      12.40
          CBS   Super Bowl's Grt Comm      1.9     5        9.52
          ABC   The Middle -R              1.5     4        5.80
          NBC   Revolution                 1.3     4        5.13
          CW    Arrow                      1.0     3        2.73
                                     
8:30PM    ABC   Suburgatory                1.5     4        5.05
                                                            
9:00PM    ABC   Modern Family-R            1.9     5        5.99
          NBC   Law & Order: SVU           1.9     5        7.54
          CBS   Criminal Minds -R          1.3     3        6.61
          CW    The Tomorrow People        0.6     2        1.64
                                     
9:30PM    ABC   Super Fun Night            1.3     3        3.88
                                                            
10:00PM   NBC   Chicago PD                 1.7     5        6.88
          ABC   Nashville                  1.5     4        5.20
          CBS   CSI -R                     1.1     3        6.36

Comments:

Note: CBS and The CW were preempted in several markets due to NBA & NCAA Basketball coverage. Ratings for the CW and CBS may be inflated and subject to more than the typical adjustment in the finals.

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX American Idol earned a 3.8, down two tenths from last Wednesday's 4.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution tied its season low with a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU scored a 1.9, up a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. garnered a 1.7, up a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Suburgatory garnered a series low tying 1.5, down three tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Super Fun Night scored a series low 1.3, down four tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Super Bowl's Greatest Commercials scored a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from last year's special.

On The CW, Arrow scored a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People earned a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, January 30, 2014:*



Code:


Time      Net   Show                       18-49            Viewers
8:00PM    CBS   The Big Bang Theory        5.1    15        18.88
          FOX   American Idol              3.1    9         11.23
          NBC   Community                  1.1    3          2.99
          ABC   The Taste (8-10PM)         1.0    3          3.53
          CW    The Vampire Diaries        1.0    3          2.36
                                                             
                                        
8:30PM    CBS   The Millers                2.8    8         11.79
          NBC   Parks and Recreation       1.2    4          2.59
                                                             
9:00PM    CBS   The Crazy Ones             1.9    5          8.27
          NBC   SNL Sports Spectacular     1.8    5          4.75
          FOX   Rake                       1.3    4          5.30
          CW    Reign                      0.7    2          1.69
                                                             
9:30PM    CBS   Two and a Half Men         1.9    5          8.55
                                        
10:00 PM  CBS   Elementary                 2.0    6         10.16
          ABC   Shark Tank -R              1.0    3          3.75

Comments:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.1 adults 18-49 rating, down from its last original's 5.7 adults 18-49 rating January 9. The Millers earned a 2.8, down half a ratings point from its last original's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones earned a series low tying 1.9, down half a ratings point from its last original's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a series low tying 1.9, down half a ratings point from its last original's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary matched the 2.0 it earned January 9.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.1, down three tenths from last Thursdays 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Rake garnered a 1.3, down four tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Community matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Parks & Recreation matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Saturday Night Live Presents: an SNL Sports Spectacular earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Taste earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries scored a 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Reign earned a 0.7, up a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

Basically, if you weren't TBBT or AI or following it, you got pounded.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The ratings are starting to look like binary code, lots of 1's & 0's.


----------



## Worf

Other than sports, is TBBT the one of the few scripted shows in recent times to actually get higher than 2 consistently? Heck, is it the highest rated scripted show on TV today?

Maybe even if you include reality shows?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

No, no, and no.


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> No, no, and no.


What scripted show is rated higher?


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> What scripted show is rated higher?


NCIS will frequently get a larger total audience but nothing scripted comes close to Big Bang in demo ratings. The only televised program that gets a higher demo rating than Big Bang is Sunday Night Football.


----------



## Worf

I went by ratings. NCIS will routinely get 20+M viewers, but can score anywhere from 1.5-2.7, and can be #2 because a show with half the viewers gets 0.1 more.

And Sunday Night Football is sports. I just wanted to know if TBBT happened to be the only programming that's getting unheard-of ratings for modern TV. I mean, getting 5+? Sure maybe 20, 30 years ago that was common, but these days...? I wonder what the ad rates for for TBBT...


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Worf said:


> I went by ratings. NCIS will routinely get 20+M viewers, but can score anywhere from 1.5-2.7, and can be #2 because a show with half the viewers gets 0.1 more.


I don't know where you get your info but those NCIS numbers are WAY off. Here are their ratings for new episodes this season:

3.6
3.5
2.8
3.1
3.0
3.0
2.9
3.0
3.0
2.9
2.9
3.0
3.0

Anything below a 2.0 for NCIS is for a repeat which means nothing.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Azlen said:


> NCIS will frequently get a larger total audience but nothing scripted comes close to Big Bang in demo ratings. The only televised program that gets a higher demo rating than Big Bang is Sunday Night Football.


You are forgetting a little show called The Walking Dead. The last 8 episodes (season to date):

8.2
7.1
6.8
6.8
6.2
6.0
5.7
6.1

*Average 6.6*

Big Bang Theory this season:

5.5
6.1
5.2
5.1
5.2
5.2
4.9
5.2
5.3
4.8
5.1
5.4
5.7
5.2

*Average 5.3*


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> What scripted show is rated higher?


The Walking Dead, see my other post above.


----------



## Azlen

WhiskeyTango said:


> The Walking Dead, see my other post above.


Cable ratings and broadcast ratings aren't apples to apples comparable. Ratings are based on percentages of available audience and those differ between broadcast and cable as the available audience for cable is less than that of broadcast television.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Azlen said:


> Cable ratings and broadcast ratings aren't apples to apples comparable. Ratings are based on percentages of available audience and those differ between broadcast and cable as the available audience for cable is less than that of broadcast television.


That wasn't the question asked. Worf asked about all shows on TV, not broadcast vs cable.


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> That wasn't the question asked. Worf asked about all shows on TV, not broadcast vs cable.


But does TWD have more viewers, or just higher ratings because the denominator in the fraction is lower?


----------



## TAsunder

aindik said:


> But does TWD have more viewers, or just higher ratings because the denominator in the fraction is lower?


More viewers in the target demographic. It had almost 8 million viewers 18-49 (about a 7 rating) for the recent mid-season finale, and over 12 million viewers total. It is regularly the #1 show across cable and network television and by far the highest rated cable show of all time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

aindik said:


> But does TWD have more viewers, or just higher ratings because the denominator in the fraction is lower?


I'm not even sure Azlen's assertion is correct. AFAIK, a rating point is equal to 1.1-1.3 million viewers whether it is on network or cable. If it were based on the number of cable subscribers per channel, I think we'd see more inflated cable ratings as opposed to the paltry CW type numbers we see for cable shows.


----------



## aindik

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm not even sure Azlen's assertion is correct. AFAIK, a rating point is equal to 1.1-1.3 million viewers whether it is on network or cable. If it were based on the number of cable subscribers per channel, I think we'd see more inflated cable ratings as opposed to the paltry CW type numbers we see for cable shows.


I think it's based on the number of cable subscribers total.


----------



## Azlen

TAsunder said:


> More viewers in the target demographic. It had almost 8 million viewers 18-49 (about a 7 rating) for the recent mid-season finale, and over 12 million viewers total. It is regularly the #1 show across cable and network television and by far the highest rated cable show of all time.


That's probably true for audience in the 18-49 dem but unless you know what audience size 1 rating point equals for both shows then you can't say for sure because they are different.
The total audience for Big Bang is definitely higher than 12 million as they approach 20 million on a regular basis.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Super Bowl Sunday, February 2, 2014*



Code:


Time   Net    Show                          18-49        Viewers 
7:00   FOX    Super Bowl (7- 10PM)         34.4/67       96.88
       CBS    60 Minutes - R                0.4/1         3.52
       NBC    Dateline  - R (7-9PM)         0.4/1         2.34
       ABC    America's Funniest Vids       0.4/1         2.24
                                                          
8:00   ABC    America's Funniest Vids       0.6/1         2.77
       CBS    The Good Wife - R             0.3/1         2.47
                                                          
9:00   NBC    Little Fockers (9-11PM)       0.6/1         2.38
       ABC    Shark Tank - R                0.6/1         2.16
       CBS    The Mentalist - R             0.4/1         2.97
                                                          
10:00  FOX    Super Bowl Postgame          18.1/41       46.19
       ABC    Shark Tank - R                1.1/3         3.71
       CBS    NCIS - R                      0.9/2         6.78
                                                          
10:30  FOX    New Girl (10:23-10:54PM)     11.1/??       25.8
                                                       
11:00  FOX    Brooklyn 99 (10:54-11:25PM)   6.7/??       14.8

_
[ed: having some trouble interpreting TBTN; will update if they clarify]_

Comments from TVbytheNumbers:

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for FOX (Super Bowl, New Girl & Brooklyn Nine-Nine) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

FOX was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, The Super Bowl earned a preliminary 34.4 from 7-10PM down 13 percent from last year's 39.7 adults 18-49 rating. Of course, last year the game was not a blow out and a chunk of the broadcast wasn't counted due to a blackout in the stadium. Your predictions for the game's total viewers were too optimistic.

Update: The time-zone adjusted ratings are in. New Girl earned a series high 11.1 adults 18-49 rating from 10:23-10:54PM and was up 42 percent in adults 18-49 and 23 percent in viewers over last year's post-Super Bowl episode of Elementary. It was also up 13 percent in total viewers over the most recent post-Super Bowl half hour comedy, 2009's broadcast of The Office. New Girl was the highest rated scripted entertainment telecast on broadcast TV in 3 years, since FOXs post-SuperBowl Glee (11.2 rating on 2/6/11) Brooklyn Nine-Nine scored a series high 6.7 adults 18-49 rating from 10:54-11:25PM. Your predictions for New Girl were a little pessimistic, but you accurately called Brooklyn Nine-Nine.


----------



## cherry ghost

Good thing I recorded the Super Bowl Postgame or I'd have missed the beginning of New Girl.


----------



## aindik

Yeah, starting the shows 7 minutes early was kind of lame. I guess they needed to redirect people to Fox Sports One before interest petered out.


----------



## TAsunder

Azlen said:


> That's probably true for audience in the 18-49 dem but unless you know what audience size 1 rating point equals for both shows then you can't say for sure because they are different.
> The total audience for Big Bang is definitely higher than 12 million as they approach 20 million on a regular basis.


I am not sure what you are trying to say. The Walking Dead outperforms BBT in the 18-49 demographic no matter the measure. It does have fewer total viewers, but that number is far less important. If total viewers were important, then CBS would be trouncing all of the other networks by a huge margin.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'll be interested to see how downton abbey ratings performed during the super bowl, and sherlock against the post game. live+7 numbers added 52% to downton's jan 5th se4 premier (10.2 to 15.5 mil).


----------



## Azlen

TAsunder said:


> I am not sure what you are trying to say. The Walking Dead outperforms BBT in the 18-49 demographic no matter the measure. It does have fewer total viewers, but that number is far less important. If total viewers were important, then CBS would be trouncing all of the other networks by a huge margin.


A rating is the percentage of a potential audience that watches a show. A cable rating of 1.0 does not equal the same number of viewers as a broadcast rating of 1.0 because the size of the denominator for the two is different because the size of the potential viewers that could see the show is different. i.e. not everyone has cable or satellite.


----------



## TAsunder

Azlen said:


> A rating is the percentage of a potential audience that watches a show. A cable rating of 1.0 does not equal the same number of viewers as a broadcast rating of 1.0 because the size of the denominator for the two is different because the size of the potential viewers that could see the show is different. i.e. not everyone has cable or satellite.


I don't know that it actually is reported that way for cable and, even if it is, that would make the walking dead an even bigger winner with 7.7 million viewers 18-49. As it is, it is already bests BBT if you use the same denominator as is used for BBT ratings (i.e. a much larger denominator)


----------



## Azlen

TAsunder said:


> I don't know that it actually is reported that way for cable and, even if it is, that would make the walking dead an even bigger winner with 7.7 million viewers 18-49. As it is, it is already bests BBT if you use the same denominator as is used for BBT ratings (i.e. a much larger denominator)


It is my understanding that for cable ratings they do not use the entire universe of people who own televisions but instead use the universe of people with cable.
I agree that Walking Dead has a bigger dem audience than Big Bang but you can't solely use the rating number to prove that point. 5% of a bigger number can be greater than 7% of a smaller number.


----------



## mattack

aindik said:


> Yeah, starting the shows 7 minutes early was kind of lame. I guess they needed to redirect people to Fox Sports One before interest petered out.


New Girl was like 3 minutes late.. and both it and Brooklyn 99 seemed to have fewer commercials than usual, so Brooklyn DID start a bit early..


----------



## cherry ghost

New Girl started 7 minutes early here


----------



## TAsunder

Azlen said:


> It is my understanding that for cable ratings they do not use the entire universe of people who own televisions but instead use the universe of people with cable.
> I agree that Walking Dead has a bigger dem audience than Big Bang but you can't solely use the rating number to prove that point. 5% of a bigger number can be greater than 7% of a smaller number.


The number I reported/cited was millions of viewers, though, not ratings. I think that's where we have a disconnect. We know it had 7.7 million viewers in the target demo for the most recent episode, and that is more than BBT had in the same 18-49 demo. I actually don't know what the reported rating was for The Walking Dead for that episode, but it's either a bit more or a LOT more given that many viewers in the demo. I speculated it was about a 7 if you use the same denominator used for networks, but it might be a smaller one in which case it would be way more than 7.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

TAsunder said:


> More viewers in the target demographic. It had almost 8 million viewers 18-49 (about a 7 rating) for the recent mid-season finale, and over 12 million viewers total. It is regularly the #1 show across cable and network television and by far the highest rated cable show of all time.


I can see why AMC is doing a TWD spin off. Heck, if I was them I'd have enough spin offs going to feed the zombie beast year around.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The last episode of The Walking Dead had 12.1 million total viewers, 7.9 million in the 18-49 demo and a 6.1 demo ratings.

The last episode of TBBT had 19.04 million total viewers, 6.61 million in the 18-49 demo and a 5.1 demo rating.

Do the math, the rating point for cable and network is the same. 1.3 million viewers per rating point, just like I mentioned before.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, February 3, 2014:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49   Viewers 
8:00    CBS     How I Met Your Mother   3.3/9    9.26
        ABC     The Bachelor (8-10PM)   2.6/7    8.24
        FOX     Almost Human            1.8/5    6.35
        NBC     Hollywood Game Night    1.5/4    4.95
        CW      Hart Of Dixie           0.4/1    1.15
                
8:30    CBS     2 Broke Girls           3.0/8    9.20
                
9:00    CBS     Mike & Molly            2.6/7   10.18
        FOX     The Following           1.9/5    5.79
        NBC     SI Swimsuit:50 Years    0.9/2    3.23
        CW      Beauty & the Beast      0.3/1    0.88
                
9:30    CBS     Mom                     2.3/6    8.99
                
10:00   ABC     Castle                  2.1/6    9.92
        CBS     Intelligence            1.5/4    7.50

Comments:

ABC and CBS tied for number one among adults 18-49 while ABC was on top with total viewers.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.3 down 13 percent from last weeks season high 3.8 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls matched last week's season high 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly matched last week's season high 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Mom notched a 2.3 down 4 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Intelligence matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Bachelor notched a 2.6 up 4 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Castle garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating up 5 percent from a 2.0 for its most recent episode.

On NBC, Hollywood Game Night matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The special Sports Illustrated Swimsuit: 50 Years of Beautiful garnered a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Almost Human earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating down 10 percent from a 2.0 for its most recent episode. The Following scored a series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 5 percent from last week's 2.0. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On The CW, Hart Of Dixie matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, February 4, 2014 *



Code:


Time   Net    Show                       18-49     Viewers 
8:00   CBS    NCIS                       3.0/9     19.32
       ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D.               2.1/6      6.54
       FOX    Dads                       1.5/4      3.75
       NBC    Winter Gold                1.4/4      5.27
       CW     The Originals              0.8/2      2.03
                                                    
8:30   FOX    Brooklyn Nine-Nine - R     1.3/3      3.22
                                                    
9:00   CBS    NCIS: Los Angeles          2.9/8     16.39
       NBC    The Biggest Loser          2.2/6      7.38
       ABC    The Goldbergs              1.7/5      5.08
       FOX    New Girl                   1.6/4      3.48
       CW     Supernatural               1.1/3      2.55
                                                    
9:30   FOX    Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.4/4      3.22
       ABC    Trophy Wife                1.0/3      3.30
                                                    
10:00  CBS    Person Of Interest         2.1/6     12.14
       ABC    Killer Women               0.7/2      3.07

Comments:

Note: CBS was preempted in Greensboro. and Raleigh North Carolina & the CW was preempted in Baltimore and Richmond from 8-10PM due to college basketball coverage. Ratings for the CW and CBS may be inflated and subject to more than the typical adjustment in the finals.

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS scored a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent new episode. NCIS Los Angeles earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating up 21 percent from a 2.4 for its most recent original. Person Of Interest notched a 2.1 up 5 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent new episode.

On ABC, Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E L.D. garnered a 2.1 down 5 percent adults 18-49 rating from a2.2 for its most recent original. The Goldbergs earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating up 13 percent from a 1.5 for its most recent new episode. Trophy Wife scored a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating up 11 percent from a 0.9 for its most recent new episode. Killer Women matched the series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original.

On NBC, Winter Gold: NBCs First Look at the Sochi Olympics notched a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of The Biggest Loser earned a 2.2 up 29 percent from last weeks season low 1.7, but down 19 percent from a 2.7 for last year's finale and tying its lowest finale rating ever.

On FOX, Dads matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. There was no boost for either of the comedies that aired after the Super Bowl. New Girl scored a 1.6 down 16 percent from a 1.9 for its most recent Tuesday original. In its new 9:30 time period, Brooklyn Nine Nine garnered a 1.4 down 26 percent from a 1.9 for its most recent Tuesday original. Your predictions for both shows were far too optimistic.

On The CW, The Originals earned a series low 0.8 down 20 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural scored a 1.1 down 8 percent from last week's season high 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

WhiskeyTango said:


> The last episode of The Walking Dead had 12.1 million total viewers, 7.9 million in the 18-49 demo and a 6.1 demo ratings.
> 
> The last episode of TBBT had 19.04 million total viewers, 6.61 million in the 18-49 demo and a 5.1 demo rating.
> 
> Do the math, the rating point for cable and network is the same. 1.3 million viewers per rating point, just like I mentioned before.


Looks like you're right. I had always heard differently but it doesn't seem to be the case. Nielsen does use many different universes (denominators). For the national dem ratings though, they use a single 18-49 universe regardless of whether everyone in that universe can receive all the programming that they measure.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, February 5, 2014 
*


Code:


Time  Net    Show                       18-49      Viewers (millions)
8:00  FOX    American Idol (8-10PM)     3.9/11     13.29
      ABC    The Middle                 2.2/6       8.67
      CBS    Criminal Minds - R         1.5/4       8.27
      NBC    How to Raise an Olympian   1.1/3       4.43
      CW     Arrow                      1.0/3       2.75
                                                    
8:30  ABC    Suburgatory                1.7/5       6.22
                                                    
9:00  ABC    Modern Family              3.5/9      10.01
      CBS    Criminal Minds             2.8/7      12.81
      NBC    Law & Order: SVU           1.8/5       6.36
      CW     The Tomorrow People        0.5/1       1.37
                                                    
9:30  ABC    Super Fun Night            1.6/4       4.98
                                                    
10:00 CBS    CSI                        2.0/6      11.02
      NBC    Chicago PD                 1.7/5       6.13
      ABC    Nashville                  1.3/4       5.11

Comments:

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX American Idol earned a 3.9 up 3 percent from last Wednesday's 3.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the 200th episode of Criminal Minds garnered a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating up 27 percent from a 2.2 for its most recent original on January 22. CSI scored a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, up 25 percent from a 1.6 on January 22.

On NBC, How to Raise an Olympian garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 15 percent from Revolutions 1.3 in the time period last week and down 22 percent from a 1.4 for Tuesday's Olympic special. Law & Order: SVU scored a 1.8 down 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.2 down 4 percent from a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating for its last original on January 22. Suburgatory garnered a 1.7 up 13 percent from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family notched a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating up 3 percent from a 3.4 on January 22. Super Fun Night scored a 1.6 up 23 percent from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville tied its series low with a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrowearned a 1.0 down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People tied its series low a 0.5 down 29 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, February 6, 2014:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers
8:00    NBC     The Olympics (8-11PM)   5.8/16      19.56
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory     5.0/15      17.02
        FOX     American Idol           3.0/9       10.94
        ABC     The Taste (8-10PM)      1.0/3        3.17
        CW      The Vampire Diaries     0.9/3        2.13
                
8:30    CBS     The Millers             2.7/8       10.93
                
9:00    CBS     The Crazy Ones          1.7/5        7.55
        FOX     Rake                    1.1/3        4.34
        CW      Reign                   0.6/2        1.66
                
9:30    CBS     Two and a Half Men      1.8/5        8.13
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary              1.8/5        9.33
        ABC     Shark Tank - R          0.9/3        3.33

Comments:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, the first night of The Olympics earned a 5.8 adults 18-49 rating down 23 percent from a 7.9 for the first night of the 2010 Winter Olympics. Its an imperfect comparison, since in 2010 the first night of competition was on a Saturday, against weaker competition, and came after the opening ceremony. Your predictions were accurate.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 4 percent from last week's 5.2. The Millers scored a 2.7 up 4 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Crazy Ones garnered a series low 1.7 down 11 percent from last weeks series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men notched a series low 1.8 down 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.8 down 5 percent from last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.0 down 6 percent from last Thursdays 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Rake garnered a 1.1 down 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Taste scored a 1.0 down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries tied its series low with a 0.9 down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's series low 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

So people can watch NBC on Thursdays. With their recent ratings, I was beginning to wonder...


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, February 9, 2014*



Code:


Time   Net     Show                       18-49            Viewers 
7:00   NBC     Winter Olympics (7-11PM)   6.9    18        25.42
       ABC     America's FH Videos -R     1.3     4         5.35
       CBS     60 Minutes                 1.2     3         9.47
       FOX     Bob's Burgers -R           0.6     2         1.40
                                                            
7:30   FOX     American Dad -R            0.7     2         1.58
                                                            
                                                            
8:00   CBS     The Beatles:               2.1     5        13.95
       FOX     The Simpsons -R            1.2     3         2.66
       ABC     Toy Story 3 -R(8-10PM)     1.0     3         3.16
                                                            
8:30   FOX     Bob's Burgers -R           1.1     3         2.46
                                                            
9:00   FOX     Family Guy  -R             1.4     3         2.86
                                                            
9:30   FOX     American Dad -R            1.2     3         2.53
                                                               
10:00  ABC     Castle -R                  0.7     2         3.03
                                                               
10:30  CBS     The Millers -R             0.8     2         4.44

Comments:

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, coverage of the Winter Olympic games earned a 6.9 adults 18-49 rating, down a single tenth from the 7.0 adults 18-49 rating that night four coverage of the 2010 Winter Olympic games earned.

On CBS The Beatles: The Night That Changed America: A Grammy Salute earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Earlier in the night 60 Minutes fell to a season low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

The Beatles ratings were not that great, but I guess that was to be expected due to the Olympics. I understand why they wanted to air it that day, but I wonder if they will repeat it after the Olympics are over.


----------



## cherry ghost

The Walking Dead - 15.8 million (10.4 18-49)


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, February 24, 2014:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49          Viewers 
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)      4.7  13        15.73
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother   3.6  11         9.25
        ABC     The Bachelor (8-10PM)   2.4   7         8.14
        FOX     Almost Human            1.6   5         5.70
        CW      Star Crossed            0.3   1         1.12
        
8:30    CBS     2 Broke Girls           2.5   7         7.90
                    
9:00    CBS     Mike & Molly            2.1   5         8.12
        FOX     The Following           1.6   4         4.58
        CW      Beauty And The Beast -R 0.2   0         0.57
                    
9:30    CBS     Mom                     1.9   5         7.20
        
10:00   NBC     The Blacklist           3.1   9        11.28
        ABC     Castle                  1.7   5         8.74
        CBS     Intelligence            1.2   3         5.35

Comments:

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice returned to a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from last spring's premiere, which earned a 4.8 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were about right! The Blacklist earned a 3.1, up six tenths from its last original's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Bachelor earned a 2.4, up two tenths from last week's series low 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Castle matched last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating .

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother returned to a 3.6, down two tenths from its last original's season high 3.8 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls earned a 2.5, down half a ratings point from its last original's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Mike and Molly notched a 2.1, down six tenths from its last original's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Mom earned a 1.9, down half a ratings point from its last original's 2.4 and tying its series low. Intelligence matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Almost Human earned a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Following earned a series low 1.6, down from last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Star Crossed earned a 0.3, down a tenth from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, February 25, 2014 *



Code:


Time  Net     Show                       18-49             Viewers 
8:00  NBC     The Voice                  3.7     11        12.97
      CBS     NCIS                       2.6     8         16.89
      ABC     The Bachelor (8-10PM)      2.4     7          8.12
      FOX     Glee                       1.2     3          2.92
      CW      The Originals              0.8     2          1.88
                                       
                                                            
9:00  NBC     About a Boy -R             2.4     7          8.34
      CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles          2.2     6         13.10
      FOX     New Girl                   1.4     4          2.85
      CW      Supernatural               1.1     3          2.44
                                                            
9:30  NBC     Growing Up Fisher -R       2.0     5          7.05
      FOX     Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.3     3          2.63
                                                            
10:00 NBC     Chicago Fire               1.8     5          7.09
      CBS     Person Of Interest         1.7     5         10.78
      ABC     Mind Games -P              1.1     3          3.60

Comments:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

Note: The CW was preempted in Chicago for Hawks-Bulls Basketball, so expect more adjustments than usual in the finals.

On NBC, the Tuesday premiere of The Voice notched a 3.7, down a full ratings point from yesterday's 4.7 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire matched its last original's 1.8 season low adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS earned a season low 2.6, down half a ratings point from it's last original's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles tied its series low with a 2.2, down six tenths from the 2.8 it earned earlier this month. Person Of Interest hit a series low with a 1.7, down four tenths from its last original's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, a special Tuesday episode of The Bachelor earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from yesterday. Mind Games premiered to a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down three tenths from the premiere of Zero Hour last season.

On FOX, Glee earned a 1.2 in its new Tuesday timeslot, up a tenth from the 1.1 it earned back in December. New Girl earned a 1.4, up a tenth from its last original's 1.3. Brooklyn Nine-Nine notched a 1.3, up a tenth from its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals returned to a 0.8, down a tenth from the 0.9 its last new episode earned. Supernatural earned a 1.1, up a tenth from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Good to see actual TV shows back again. Strange to see multiple shows down a half a point or more since their last showings.


----------



## Church AV Guy

How happy do you suppose ABC is with Mind Games? The 1.1/3 was not too good, especially after all the promos it got. Still, it did better than Killer Women, but that's not very hard at all.


----------



## Azlen

Church AV Guy said:


> How happy do you suppose ABC is with Mind Games? The 1.1/3 was not too good, especially after all the promos it got.


Considering the ratings of everything else they've shown in that slot, it's actually not terrible.

From their press release.

Mind Games (10:00-11:00 p.m.  3.6 million and 1.1/3 in AD18-49): 
During the 10 oclock hour, ABCs debut of Mind Games opened with a 5-month high for a regular series in the time slot among Adults 18-49  since 9/24/13. In addition, Mind Games was up 22% in Adults 18-49 from ABCs most recent series debut in the hour (Killer Women = 0.9/2 on 01/07/14).


----------



## astrohip

Church AV Guy said:


> How happy do you suppose ABC is with Mind Games? The 1.1/3 was not too good, especially after all the promos it got.


Mind Games got such terrible reviews, so it wasn't that surprising. I had intended to try it, but read 3 or 4 reviews from a variety of sources, all of which were universal in saying basically the same thing... "who greenlit this?"

What's disappointing is B99. 1.3/3, with 2.63M viewers? Holy cow, that's terrible.


----------



## Church AV Guy

What has happened to this thread? It isn't being updated anymore, and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## astrohip

I've been distracted. My day job is interfering with my TiVo job, and I'm trying to decide which is worth keeping.

We're going thru a major IT/ERP conversion at work. We have about 60 users, and we're replacing a system first installed in 1977* with a new one. We really need this new one, but as you can imagine, changing a system used for almost 40 years is a nightmare.

And I'm the project leader... spending every waking moment making this conversion successful. Go-Live date is March 31. Right now we're running concurrent, so users can learn the new while still keeping our company alive on the old.

*Yes, you read that right. Our current ERP system was first installed in 1977! We may be close to the record for longest running actively-managed ERP system, which is not a record I care to own. We've tweaked the code, and replaced the hardware several times, but it's the same basic software for 37 years.

Nonetheless (and sorry for the thread drift), I can catch up on this past week now, as I'm taking this weekend off. First days off in 3 weeks.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 3, 2014:*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49      Viewers 
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)      4.5/12     15.65
        CBS     How I Met Your Mother   3.3/9       9.11
        ABC     The Bachelor (8-9:30PM) 2.2/6       7.91
        FOX     Almost Human            1.5/4       5.65
        CW      Star-Crossed            0.4/1       1.19
                
8:30    CBS     2 Broke Girls           2.6/7       8.43
                
9:00    CBS     Mike & Molly            2.2/6       8.88
        FOX     The Following           1.7/4       5.14
        CW      Beauty And The Beast    0.3/1       0.87
                
9:30    CBS     Mom                     2.0/5       8.38
        ABC     Mixology - R            1.1/3       3.68
                
10:00   NBC     The Blacklist           2.7/8      11.07
        ABC     Castle                  1.6/4       8.13
        CBS     Intelligence            1.2/3       5.27

Comments:

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.5, down 4 percent from last week's 4.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist scored a 2.7, down 13 percent from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC, a 90 minute episode of The Bachelor garnered a 2.2 down 12 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating and tying its season low. Castle notched a series low 1.6 down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating .

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 3.3, down 8 percent from last week's 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. 2 Broke Girls scored a 2.6, up 4 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Mike and Molly notched a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mom earned a 2.0, up 5 percent from last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Intelligence matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season finale of Almost Human earned a 1.5 down 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Following scored a 1.7 up 6 percent from last week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Star-Crossed earned a 0.4 up 33 percent from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast notched a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, March 4, 2014 *



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00    NBC     The Voice               4.0/12      14.38
        CBS     NCIS                    2.4/7       17.68
        ABC     S.H.I.E.L.D.            1.7/5        5.11
        FOX     Glee                    1.0/3        2.60
        CW      The Originals           0.8/2        1.85
                
9:00    NBC     About A Boy             2.6/7        8.71
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles       2.1/6       14.29
        ABC     The Goldbergs           1.6/4        4.16
        FOX     New Girl                1.5/4        2.93
        CW      Supernatural            0.9/3        2.04
                
9:30    NBC     Growing Up Fisher       2.0/5        7.06
        FOX     Brooklyn Nine-Nine      1.3/3        2.61
        ABC     Trophy Wife             0.8/2        2.64
                
10:00   NBC     Chicago Fire            1.9/6        7.09
        CBS     Person Of Interest      1.7/5       10.59
        ABC     Mind Games              0.6/2        2.12

Comments:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice notched a 4.0 up 8 percent from last weeks 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. About A Boy scored a 2.6 up 13 percent from a 2.3 for last weeks pilot rebroadcast. Growing Up Fisher matched the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks pilot rebroadcast. Chicago Fire earned a 1.9 up 6 percent from last weeks season low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS NCIS scored a season low 2.4 down 8 percent from last weeks 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a series low 2.1 down 9 percent from last weeks 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest earned a series low 1.7 down 6 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvels Agents of S.H.I.EL.D. earned a series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down 23 percent from a 2.2 for its most recent original. Your predictions were way too optimistic. The Goldbergs scored a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent new episode. Trophy Wife scored a series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating down 11 percent from a 0.9 for its most recent episode. Mind Games garnered a 0.6, dropping a steep 45 percent from a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.

On FOX, Glee earned a 1.0 down 17 percent from last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The episode that aired on Thanksgiving earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, so this was not a season or series low. New Girl earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4. Brooklyn Nine-Nine matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals matched last weeks 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural earned a 0.9 down 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, March 5, 2014 *


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers (millions)
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)  2.7/8       10.51
        CBS     Survivor                2.4/8        9.62
        ABC     The Middle              1.9/6        7.15
        NBC     Revolution              1.3/4        4.77
        CW      Arrow                   0.7/2        2.19
                
8:30    ABC     Suburgatory             1.7/5        5.57
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family           3.3/9        9.01
        CBS     Criminal Minds          2.6/7       11.37
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU        1.6/4        6.03
        CW      The Tomorrow People     0.4/1        1.33
                
9:30    ABC     Mixology                1.6/4        4.48
                
10:00   CBS     CSI                     1.7/5        9.19
        NBC     Chicago PD              1.5/5        6.07
        ABC     Nashville               1.4/4        4.85

Comments:

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX American Idol matched last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor matched last weeks premieres 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 2.6 up 18 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. CSI notched a 1.7 down 15 percent from a 2.0 for its most recent episode.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 1.9 up 12 percent from last weeks season low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory scored a 1.7 up 21 percent from last weeks series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a 3.3 up 6 percent from last weeks season low 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mixology scored a 1.6 down 6 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. Nashville garnered a 1.4 up 8 percent from last week's season low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution matched last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU scored a 1.6 down 20 percent from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. tied its series low with a 1.5, down 15 percent from last weeks series high 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow earned a series low 0.7 down 22 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Tomorrow People garnered a series low 0.4 down 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, March 6, 2014:*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory     5.2/17      17.91
        FOX     American Idol           2.2/7        9.71
        NBC     Community               1.0/3        2.79
        CW      The Vampire Diaries     1.0/3        2.18
        ABC     OUaT In Wonderland      0.8/3        3.14
                
8:30    CBS     The Millers             3.0/9       11.78
        NBC     Parks and Recreation    1.2/4        2.89
                
9:00    CBS     Two and a Half Men      2.7/8       10.45
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy          2.6/7        8.17
        NBC     Hollywood Game Night    1.1/3        3.33
        FOX     Rake                    0.8/2        3.58
        CW      Reign                   0.7/2        1.77
                
9:30    CBS     The Crazy Ones          1.7/5        7.06
                
10:00   ABC     Scandal                 2.8/8        8.43
        CBS     Elementary              1.7/5        8.47
        NBC     Parenthood              1.2/4        3.80

Comments:

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.2, up 4 percent from last week's 5.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers scored a 3.0 ,up 11 percent from last weeks 2.7. Two and a Half Men garnered a 2.7 up 8 percent from last weeks 2.5 adults 18-49 rating and ranking as its highest rated episode since its season premiere. The Crazy Ones tied its series low with a 1.7, down 11 percent from last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 ratings. Elementary earned a 1.7, up 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time In Wonderland returned to a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, matching its most recent original episode. Grey's Anatomy scored a 2.6 down 16 percent from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating down 18 percent from last weeks 3.4. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On FOX, American Idol hit a series low 2.2 down 8 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Rake matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Community matched last weeks series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Parks and Recreation scored a 1.2 up 9 percent from last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Hollywood Game Night garnered a 1.1 down 8 percent from last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood notched a 1.2 up 9 percent from its last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 1.0 up 11 percent from last weeks series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Reign notched a 0.7 up 40 percent from last weeks series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Random thoughts on a week of ratings...

* Many of CBS's comedy juggernauts are not doing as well as last year. M&M, 2BG, 2.5Men, etc, all down from viewership in the tens of millions, to less then ten.

* B99 was renewed (yay!), but jeez, does anyone watch? 2.6MM viewers?

* About a Boy and Growing Up Fisher have pretty strong numbers for NBC (so far). Around 7-8 million each. Can they keep it up?

* Idol. How the mighty have fallen.

* Modern Family. Same comment as the CBS one above. Still popular, but nowhere near the viewers it used to have.

* BBT on the other hand can do no wrong. Almost 18 million viewers! And The Millers is having the coattail ride of its life.

* CBS procedurals are going strong. Criminal Minds, PoI and Elementary are all getting eyeballs. CM in particular, for a show in its 9th season, is doing amazing at 11+ million viewers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Thanks for catching up, Astro. I, too, enjoy following this thread, even though I don't comment in it very much. Thanks for your efforts.

I'll be happy to fill in and post the ratings for the next few weeks while you're busy.


----------



## JYoung

astrohip said:


> Random thoughts on a week of ratings...
> 
> * Many of CBS's comedy juggernauts are not doing as well as last year. M&M, 2BG, 2.5Men, etc, all down from viewership in the tens of millions, to less then ten.


2.5 Men was struggling in the Thursday 9:30 slot but seems to have rebounded since the move to 9:00.



astrohip said:


> * Modern Family. Same comment as the CBS one above. Still popular, but nowhere near the viewers it used to have.


Modern Family is still doing very well in demo, which is the number ABC cares most about.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, March 7, 2014*


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49      Viewers (Millions)
8:00    NBC     Dateline                1.5/5       7.457
        CBS     Undercover Boss         1.4/5       7.461
        ABC     Last Man Standing       1.3/5       6.10
        FOX     Bones - R               0.7/3       3.29
        CW      Whose Line is it Anyway 0.5/2       1.39
                
8:30    ABC     The Neighbors           0.9/3       3.56
        CW      Whose Line is it Anyway 0.5/2       1.33
                
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank              2.0/7       7.49
        NBC     Grimm                   1.5/5       5.64
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.4/5      10.27
        FOX     Enlisted                0.7/2       1.82
        CW      Star-Crossed - R        0.2/1       0.54
                
9:30    FOX     Raising Hope            0.5/2       1.58
                
10:00   ABC     20/20                   1.8/6       7.60
        CBS     Blue Bloods             1.4/5      11.87
        NBC     Hannibal                0.8/3       2.64

Comments:

ABC was number one in adults 18-49, while CBS led with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.3, up 8% from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Neighbors scored a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from last week's 1.0. Shark Tank garnered a 2.0 down 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss scored a1.4, up 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods garnered a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

On NBC, Dateline notched a 1.5 up 20 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a 1.5 up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Hannibal scored a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 27 percent from a 1.1 for last week's premiere. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On FOX, Enlisted earned a 0.7, up 17 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Raising Hope garnered a 0.5, down 17 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Church AV Guy

astrohip said:


> I've been distracted. My day job is interfering with my TiVo job, and I'm trying to decide which is worth keeping.
> 
> We're going thru a major IT/ERP conversion at work. We have about 60 users, and we're replacing a system first installed in 1977* with a new one. We really need this new one, but as you can imagine, changing a system used for almost 40 years is a nightmare.
> 
> And I'm the project leader... spending every waking moment making this conversion successful. Go-Live date is March 31. Right now we're running concurrent, so users can learn the new while still keeping our company alive on the old.
> 
> *Yes, you read that right. Our current ERP system was first installed in 1977! We may be close to the record for longest running actively-managed ERP system, which is not a record I care to own. We've tweaked the code, and replaced the hardware several times, but it's the same basic software for 37 years.
> 
> Nonetheless (and sorry for the thread drift), I can catch up on this past week now, as I'm taking this weekend off. First days off in 3 weeks.


Wow!

Well, thank you very much for the update. It is greatly appreciated. Like a few others, I don't post much here, but the information is carefully read.

I understand if you have a life outside of the Tivo Community.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Random thoughts on a week of ratings...
> 
> * Many of CBS's comedy juggernauts are not doing as well as last year. M&M, 2BG, 2.5Men, etc, all down from viewership in the tens of millions, to less then ten.
> 
> * B99 was renewed (yay!), but jeez, does anyone watch? 2.6MM viewers?
> 
> * About a Boy and Growing Up Fisher have pretty strong numbers for NBC (so far). Around 7-8 million each. Can they keep it up?
> 
> * Idol. How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> * Modern Family. Same comment as the CBS one above. Still popular, but nowhere near the viewers it used to have.
> 
> * BBT on the other hand can do no wrong. Almost 18 million viewers! And The Millers is having the coattail ride of its life.
> 
> * CBS procedurals are going strong. Criminal Minds, PoI and Elementary are all getting eyeballs. CM in particular, for a show in its 9th season, is doing amazing at 11+ million viewers.


Glad to see NBC's new comedies doing well as like them both, but, they are doing it at the expense of two comedies I like even better, The Goldbergs and Brooklyn 99 (at least the latter has been renewed, yay is right!). Both have been getting funnier and funnier as we get to know the characters better.

I wish CBS would swap The Crazy Ones with The Millers, just so see if the ratings on TCO would rise and the ratings on The Millers would tank. My theory is, as you say, The Millers is getting those ratings mostly by riding coattails. IMO The Crazy Ones is a much better, smarter sitcom.


----------



## Alfer

IMO Crazy is a total 180 to what The Millers offer. Millers is 100% blue collar potty humor stuff that a majority of TV watching Americans seem to crave. That can't be said about Crazy. It's more of a subtle, "upscale" "comedy" type show. It has limited appeal to most folks. 

If they switched, Millers would still be a powerhouse for the ratings and Crazy would 100% flounder and soon die, like I think it will where it's currently sitting at. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Steveknj

Alfer said:


> IMO Crazy is a total 180 to what The Millers offer. Millers is 100% blue collar potty humor stuff that a majority of TV watching Americans seem to crave. That can't be said about Crazy. It's more of a subtle, "upscale" "comedy" type show. It has limited appeal to most folks.
> 
> If they switched, Millers would still be a powerhouse for the ratings and Crazy would 100% flounder and soon die, like I think it will where it's currently sitting at. It's just a matter of time.


Perhaps you're right, but considering that TBBT is more of a "smart comedy", especially in comparison to The Millers, doesn't support that theory necessarily. The ratings drop between the two, this past week was STILL 43%.


----------



## DevdogAZ

*Broadcast Primetime Ratings for Sunday, March 9, 2014*



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
7:00 PM	CBS	60 Minutes			1.5	5	10.61
	ABC	Once Upon A Time Recap Special	1.2	4	4.38
	NBC	Dateline NBC (7-9PM)		1.1	4	5.50
	FOX	Bob's Burgers			0.9	3	2.11

7:30 PM	FOX	The Simpsons			1.2	4	2.65

8:00 PM	ABC	Once Upon A Time		2.3	7	7.27
	CBS	The Amazing Race All-Stars	1.8	5	8.43
	FOX	The Simpsons			1.6	5	3.73

8:30 PM	FOX	Family Guy			2.2	6	4.49

9:00 PM	ABC	Resurrection			3.6	9	13.31
	FOX	Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey	2.1	5	5.79
	CBS	The Good Wife			1.3	3	8.91
	NBC	The Voice -R			1.1	3	4.00

10:00PM	ABC	Revenge				1.9	5	6.50
	CBS	The Mentalist			1.6	4	9.94

Analysis is from TVbythenumbers.com:

ABC was number one with adults 18-49 , but CBS led with total viewers.

_FYI: Last night (the first night of Daylight Saving Time) saw an overall usage decline of -14% from 7-11pm in adults 18-49 vs. last week._

On ABC, the midseason premiere of Once Upon A Time earned a 2.3 up four tenths from the 1.9 it's last original earned. Resurrection premiered to a 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were correct! Revenge returned to a 1.9, up six tenths from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bob's Burgers notched a 0.9, down from its last original's 1.5. The Simpsons earned a 1.2 at 7:30 and a 1.6 at 8:00, both down from its last original's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 2.2, up two tenths from the 2.0 its last new episode earned. The premiere of Cosmos earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating on FOX. NOTE: These are just the numbers on the Fox broadcast network and do not include the full 10-network simulcast. We will update with the full simulcast numbers shortly.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Amazing Race earned a 1.8, up three tenths from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife returned to a 1.3, down half a ratings point from its last original's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Mentalist earned a 1.6, down two tenths from its last original's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline NBC earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

-I was surprised at how well Resurrection did given the horrible reviews it got. 

-Glad to see the ratings for The Amazing Race bounce back a little after series lows in the last two weeks against The Olympics and The Oscars. I was afraid that airing the first two eps of the season against such strong competition would mean audiences wouldn't come back for the remaining eps once the strong competition is over.

-It will be interesting to see how many additional viewers watched Cosmos on the other channels.

-Looks like NBC just decided to take the night off.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> -I was surprised at how well Resurrection did given the horrible reviews it got.
> 
> -Glad to see the ratings for The Amazing Race bounce back a little after series lows in the last two weeks against The Olympics and The Oscars. I was afraid that airing the first two eps of the season against such strong competition would mean audiences wouldn't come back for the remaining eps once the strong competition is over.
> 
> -It will be interesting to see how many additional viewers watched Cosmos on the other channels.
> 
> -Looks like NBC just decided to take the night off.


Interesting side note about TAR. If these All-Star casts are done to bring in ratings, then how does one explain how bad the ratings are? Is this just progressive dropoff because of so much new competition or do All-Star version hurt rather than help ratings (or have ZERO effect)?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Interesting side note about TAR. If these All-Star casts are done to bring in ratings, then how does one explain how bad the ratings are? Is this just progressive dropoff because of so much new competition or do All-Star version hurt rather than help ratings (or have ZERO effect)?


There's no way to accurately answer that question. As I noted above, this season of TAR started with its first two episodes against brutal competition. It's not at all surprising that the ratings for those episodes were down significantly. Whether the ratings would have been better (or worse) with an all new cast rather than returning "all stars" is anyone's guess.

If I had been a CBS exec, I would probably have recommended that TAR wait to start its season until last night, and then either have a couple weeks with two-hour episodes, or run the finale after May sweeps ends, or something. But CBS chose not to do that and therefore significantly hurt the ratings for the first two episodes of this season of TAR. Whether that will have a long-term effect on the ratings for this season, or on the ratings for future seasons of the show is impossible to know at this time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DevdogAZ said:


> -I was surprised at how well Resurrection did given the horrible reviews it got.
> 
> -Glad to see the ratings for The Amazing Race bounce back a little after series lows in the last two weeks against The Olympics and The Oscars. I was afraid that airing the first two eps of the season against such strong competition would mean audiences wouldn't come back for the remaining eps once the strong competition is over.
> 
> -It will be interesting to see how many additional viewers watched Cosmos on the other channels.
> 
> -Looks like NBC just decided to take the night off.


Total numbers for Cosmos, 8.5 mil viewers, 2.9 demo.


----------



## DevdogAZ

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 10, 2014:*



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice (8-10PM)		3.7	11	13.58
	ABC	The Bachelor (8-10PM)		3.2	9	9.62
	CBS	How I Met Your Mother		2.7	9	7.70
	FOX	Bones				1.7	5	6.51
	CW	Star Crossed			0.3	1	1.04

8:30 PM	CBS	2 Broke Girls -R		1.4	4	5.35

9:00 PM	CBS	Mike & Molly			1.8	5	7.67
	FOX	The Following			1.5	4	4.88
	CW	Beauty And The Beast		0.2	1	0.81

9:30 PM	CBS	Mom -R				1.3	3	5.79

10:00PM	ABC	The Bachelor: After/Final Rose	3.8	11	11.00
	NBC	Believe -P			2.7	8	10.70
	CBS	Intelligence			1.3	3	6.53

Comments from TVbytheNumbers.com:

ABC was number one among adults 18-49, but NBC won with total viewers.

_FYI: TV usage was down -10% from 8-10pm last night vs last Monday._

On ABC, The Bachelor finale hit a season high with a 3.2, up from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49, but down from last year's finale, which earned a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Bachelor: After the Final Rose special earned a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last year's special.

On NBC, The Voice earned a season low tying 3.7, down eight tenths from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. Believe premiered to a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, and is NBC's lowest-rated post-Voice Monday drama debut. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On CBS, How I Met Your Mother earned a 2.7, down half a ratings point from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating to tie its season low. Mike and Molly hit a new series low with a 1.8, down four tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Intelligence earned a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones returned to Mondays with a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. It's most recent original earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, but it's last Monday episode earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Following hit a series low 1.5, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Star-Crossed earned a 0.3, down a tenth from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. Beauty And The Beast notched a series low 0.2, down a tenth from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, March 11, 2014*



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	NBC	The Voice			3.4	12	13.14
	ABC	Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.	2.0	7	5.79
	CBS	NCIS (R)			1.3	4	10.79
	FOX	Glee				0.9	3	2.34
	CW	The Originals			0.9	3	1.94

9:00 PM	NBC	About A Boy			2.1	6	7.89
	ABC	The Goldbergs			1.5	5	4.34
	CBS	NCIS: LA (R)			1.4	4	9.68
	FOX	New Girl			1.3	4	2.44
	CW	Supernatural (R)		0.6	2	1.36

9:30 PM	NBC	Growing Up Fisher		1.8	5	6.54
	FOX	Brooklyn Nine-Nine		1.2	3	2.46
	ABC	Trophy Wife			0.9	3.	2.92

10:00PM	NBC	Chicago Fire			2.0	6	7.30
	CBS	Person of Interest (R)		1.1	3	7.62
	ABC	Mind Games			0.9	3	2.49

Comments from TVbytheNumbers.com:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

Note: The CW was preempted in Chicago due to NBA Basketball, so more adjustments than normal are likely.

_FYI: Last night's adults 18-49 usage was down -8% from 8-10p and -7% from 8-11p vs. last week_

On NBC, The Voice notched a 3.4, down seven tenths from last week's 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. About A Boy scored a 2.1, down four tenths from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Growing Up Fisher earned a 1.8, down a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire earned a 2.0, up a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.EL.D. earned a 2.0, up two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Trophy Wife scored a 0.9, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Mind Games garnered a 0.9, up three tenths from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Glee earned a series low -tying 0.9, down a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl earned a series low tying 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine earned a series low tying 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals earned a 0.9, up a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

I know a lot of it is helped by SNF and The Voice, but I don't think NBC is in the tank compared to the other networks as much as it used to be. Looking at the 9PM slot on Tuesday for instance, it's comedies are beating the other network's comedies, ones that have already been established for months now (Brooklyn, The Goldbergs, Trophy Wife). Ratings are not great for any of them but NBC is the best of the bunch. Perhaps NBC is where Fox was when AI was at it's height, when you take into account the downward spiral of broadcast network ratings in general.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I know a lot of it is helped by SNF and The Voice, but I don't think NBC is in the tank compared to the other networks as much as it used to be. Looking at the 9PM slot on Tuesday for instance, it's comedies are beating the other network's comedies, ones that have already been established for months now (Brooklyn, The Goldbergs, Trophy Wife). Ratings are not great for any of them but NBC is the best of the bunch. Perhaps NBC is where Fox was when AI was at it's height, when you take into account the downward spiral of broadcast network ratings in general.


Yes, NBC is doing much better this season than in the last few. Having The Voice helps, and having The Olympics to promote their shows helped, but whatever the reason, NBC now has several shows that are doing pretty well relative to the other networks. They won every time slot on Monday and Tuesday except for Monday at 10 pm, when they took second place to a once-a-season special on ABC. Now they likely won't do as well the rest of the week vs. the competition, but they have to start somewhere, and having a few new shows this year that seem to be catching on is certainly better than in recent seasons.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, NBC is doing much better this season than in the last few. Having The Voice helps, and having The Olympics to promote their shows helped, but whatever the reason, NBC now has several shows that are doing pretty well relative to the other networks. They won every time slot on Monday and Tuesday except for Monday at 10 pm, when they took second place to a once-a-season special on ABC. Now they likely won't do as well the rest of the week vs. the competition, but they have to start somewhere, and having a few new shows this year that seem to be catching on is certainly better than in recent seasons.


We used to see a LOT of 4th place finishes. Even the shows that aren't that strong hang in there.


----------



## DevdogAZ

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, March 12, 2014*



Code:


[b]Time	Net	Show				18-49 	18-49	Viewers
						Rating	Share	Live+SD (mill.)[/b]
8:00 PM	CBS	Survivor			2.5	8	9.86
	FOX	American Idol (8-10PM)		2.4	7	10.11
	ABC	The Middle			1.9	7	7.17
	NBC	Revolution			1.3	4	4.69
	CW	Arrow -R			0.4	1	1.20

8:30 PM	ABC	Suburgatory			1.4	5	5.18

9:00 PM	ABC	Modern Family			3.3	10	9.08
	CBS	Criminal Minds			2.3	7	10.72
	NBC	Law And Order: SVU		1.6	5	6.25
	CW	The Tomorrow People &#8211;R		0.2	1	0.69

9:30 PM	ABC	Mixology			1.5	4	4.22

10:00PM	CBS	CSI				2.0	6	10.00
	NBC	Chicago PD			1.6	5	5.85
	ABC	Nashville			1.4	4	4.93

Comments from TVbytheNumbers.com:

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers.

_Note: CBS had preemptions/delays due to ACC and SEC basketball from 8:00-9:00PM. Expect adjustments in the finals._

On FOX American Idol earned a 2.4, down three tenths from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.5, up a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 2.3, down three tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. CSI notched a 2.0, up three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle matched last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Suburgatory scored a series low tying 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a 3.3, down a tenth from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Mixology scored a series low 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville garnered a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Revolution matched last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. earned a 1.6, up a tenth from its series low with a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

Mixology not even keeping 50% of the MF lead-in. I'd say that show is a goner. I've watched a couple of episodes and it's barely okay.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Mixology not even keeping 50% of the MF lead-in. I'd say that show is a goner. I've watched a couple of episodes and it's barely okay.


The interesting thing about that is the template I used for posting that code was last used a couple years ago when the show in that slot was "Don't Trust the B..." It had nearly twice the ratings on that particular night as "Mixology" had this week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Looks like this thread has kind of died out, but I saw this graphic in the latest version of TV Guide and thought it might be of interest to some. Note that the fine print at the bottom says that these numbers include Live + 7 where available, Live + 3 where L+7 is not available, and Live + Same Day where L+3 is not available. And these numbers go up through April 20.

Enjoy!










View the original chart (and the full magazine) here: http://tvguidemagazine.publ.com/Upfronts-2014


----------



## Beryl

Now I really don't get why "Almost Human" got the ax.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Beryl said:


> Now I really don't get why "Almost Human" got the ax.


Yeah, I noticed that it was the highest-rated show to get canceled. But I guess there's got to be a line drawn somewhere, and FOX clearly wasn't pleased with the performance of the show.


----------



## unitron

Beryl said:


> Now I really don't get why "Almost Human" got the ax.


Me either, especially since it beat out Glee and Bones, both of which are coming back despite being quite long in the tooth.

And look at the returning CBS stuff that Intelligence beat out.

And look at all the stuff below Revolution.

A la carte channels isn't going to be enough, we need individual shows to be able to stand or fall on their own merits without regard to whether a network things they're a good fit for the rest of their stuff or what affect it has on whether someone watches the show that follows it.


----------



## cherry ghost

Not that surprising that shows with lower ratings that are already in syndication would get renewed.


----------



## realityboy

Fox shows all nosedived in the spring for some reason. The only reason that Almost Human is higher is because it ended early before the Fox average went down. It's unrealistic to think that it wouldn't have also dropped had it still been airing. And Glee's ratings were irrelevant since it was renewed for two seasons last year.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

That chart is pretty meaningless. It doesn't compare similar ratings periods. Comparing a show that only has live + SD ratings to one that accounts for an entire week of viewing makes no sense.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> That chart is pretty meaningless. It doesn't compare similar ratings periods. Comparing a show that only has live + SD ratings to one that accounts for an entire week of viewing makes no sense.


Are there any shows on that chart that only had L+SD data? That would only be the case for shows that aired their first episode of the season sometime in April. And even then, most of those would have L+3 data.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, you really only want the L+SD data because it compares the most similar to the C3 data that stations and networks buy and price their ads with (i.e., the number that REALLY matters). A show with terrible L+SD numbers but great L+7 would get cancelled if its C3 follows L+SD.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

DevdogAZ said:


> Are there any shows on that chart that only had L+SD data? That would only be the case for shows that aired their first episode of the season sometime in April. And even then, most of those would have L+3 data.





DevdogAZ said:


> Looks like this thread has kind of died out, but I saw this graphic in the latest version of TV Guide and thought it might be of interest to some. *Note that the fine print at the bottom says that these numbers include Live + 7 where available, Live + 3 where L+7 is not available, and Live + Same Day where L+3 is not available.* And these numbers go up through April 20.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View the original chart (and the full magazine) here: http://tvguidemagazine.publ.com/Upfronts-2014


Even if they have the L+3, comparing that to L+7 isn't accurate either. Plus, like Worf said, those numbers don't really matter anyway when it comes to a show staying on the air. So being surprised that a show higher on this list was cancelled while a lower show was renewed is kind of silly because the numbers on that list don't determine whether a show gets renewed.


----------



## aaronwt

realityboy said:


> Fox shows all nosedived in the spring for some reason. The only reason that Almost Human is higher is because it ended early before the Fox average went down. It's unrealistic to think that it wouldn't have also dropped had it still been airing. And Glee's ratings were irrelevant since it was renewed for two seasons last year.


Don't the ratings in general always go down in the Spring. As people start spending more time outside.


----------



## Azlen

WhiskeyTango said:


> Even if they have the L+3, comparing that to L+7 isn't accurate either. Plus, like Worf said, those numbers don't really matter anyway when it comes to a show staying on the air. So being surprised that a show higher on this list was cancelled while a lower show was renewed is kind of silly because the numbers on that list don't determine whether a show gets renewed.


Yep, the ratings are only one component of determining whether or not a show gets renewed. A big component, but not the only one. Production costs and ownership of the show are a couple of others. I believe Almost Human was probably done in by high production costs without the ratings to justify the high cost.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Azlen said:


> Yep, the ratings are only one component of determining whether or not a show gets renewed. A big component, but not the only one. Production costs and ownership of the show are a couple of others. I believe Almost Human was probably done in by high production costs without the ratings to justify the high cost.


Right. Of course, the ratings have to justify the costs. Cost is part of the reason that Terra Nova was cancelled as well. We've seen other shows owned by the network get a pass while other shows not owned by the network get canned. But, again, Live +SD ratings are the primary driver. Don't get me wrong, that chart is interesting to see the 'real' ratings, but it has no or little effect on whether or not a show gets renewed. Few if any of the shows on that list actually reached the ratings posted there in Live+SD.


----------



## realityboy

aaronwt said:


> Don't the ratings in general always go down in the Spring. As people start spending more time outside.


They do. Fox just went lower than expected.


----------



## DevdogAZ

WhiskeyTango said:


> Even if they have the L+3, comparing that to L+7 isn't accurate either. Plus, like Worf said, those numbers don't really matter anyway when it comes to a show staying on the air. So being surprised that a show higher on this list was cancelled while a lower show was renewed is kind of silly because the numbers on that list don't determine whether a show gets renewed.


I still think you're misunderstanding the chart. It's not comparing shows with L+3 data against shows with L+7 data against shows with L+SD data. It's simply taking the full season's ratings, from late September until April 20. Most of that time is L+7 data, which would be everything from late September until early April. Then it would add in L+3 for a couple weeks in early April. And then it would have L+SD data for only those last couple days before April 20 when there isn't L+3 yet.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Yep, the ratings are only one component of determining whether or not a show gets renewed. A big component, but not the only one. Production costs and ownership of the show are a couple of others. I believe Almost Human was probably done in by high production costs without the ratings to justify the high cost.


That's what I'm guessing too. With all the tech in that show (and a show like Intelligence) it probably costs more to produce. And we're not seeing ad rates either. Perhaps they weren't high enough to justify keeping going, or they couldn't sell ads at a high enough rate to justify production costs. Plus, these days those watching on DVR are not nearly as valuable than those watching live with some percentage of those folks not even bothering with ads.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> That's what I'm guessing too. With all the tech in that show (and a show like Intelligence) it probably costs more to produce. And we're not seeing ad rates either. Perhaps they weren't high enough to justify keeping going, or they couldn't sell ads at a high enough rate to justify production costs. Plus, these days those watching on DVR are not nearly as valuable than those watching live with some percentage of those folks not even bothering with ads.


We've also got to remember that when a network decides to cancel a show, it's not always because the show wasn't profitable or that production costs were too high or that ad rates were too low. Prime-time slots on the broadcast networks are a finite commodity. Therefore, any show taking up one of those spots is preventing another show from taking that spot. So if a network exec feels that Show A (even if Show A is profitable) is taking up valuable real estate that could be used by Show B (because the exec thinks Show B will be more profitable that Show A), then the exec will cancel Show A to make room for Show B.

More often than not, Show B does no better than Show A. But the network execs are always trying to find the "next big thing." After airing a few episodes of Show A, it's now a known commodity and if it's not a huge hit, it's unlikely to ever become one. So they're much more likely to cut ties with Show A so they can see what Show B will do, because there is this eternal sense of optimism at the broadcast networks that the next show they premiere will be "the one." And as soon as a show proves that it's not "the one," it is taking up space that could be used for Show C and Show D and Show E that the execs are all sure will be "the one."


----------



## smak

The big thing these days is if the show is owned by the network or not. That could be the difference between being picked up and not.

-smak-


----------



## astrohip

And we're back...

With the Fall Season kicking off last night, it's time to revive the Daily Ratings Thread. I'd had problems keeping it current last spring due to an increased workload, so I solved that by retiring in June. I should be able to post the numbers daily, although at times I find myself busier now than before. But it's a good busy. :up:

Sunday night coming up...


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, September 21, 2014:*



Code:


Time     Net    Show                       18-49          Viewers 
7:00PM   CBS    NFL Overrun (7:00PM-8:04)  8.3   27       27.34
         NBC    Football Night in America  1.6    5        5.26
         FOX    Bob's Burgers              0.9    3        2.24
         ABC    AFH Videos -R              0.8    3        4.84
                                                           
7:30PM   NBC    Football Night in America  2.2    7        5.97
         FOX    The Simpsons -R            0.9    3        2.19
                                                           
8:00 PM  NBC    Football Night in America  5.0   15       13.06
         CBS    60 Minutes                 3.6   10       18.27
         FOX    The Simpsons -R            1.3    4        3.07
         ABC    Once Upon A Time -R        0.6    2        2.67
                                                           
8:30PM   NBC    Sunday Night Football      7.2   20       18.03
         FOX    Family Guy -R              1.3    4        2.85
                                                           
9:00PM   CBS    Madam Secretary            2.0    5       14.70
         FOX    Family Guy -R              1.4    4        3.06
         ABC    Resurrection -R            0.5    1        2.51
                                                           
9:30PM   FOX    American Dad               1.4    4        2.97
                                                           
10:00PM  CBS    The Good Wife              1.3    4        9.95
         ABC    Revenge -R                 0.5    1        2.23

Comments:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49 but CBS led with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS & NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Due to the NFL overrun, CBS' primetime lineup was delayed in the Eastern and Central Time Zones, with 60 Minutes starting at 8:04, Madam Secretary at 9:04 and The Good Wife at 10:04. Ratings for CBS are tentative and likely to change in the final ratings. 

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Pittsburgh/Carolina) earned a preliminary 7.2, down four tenths from last week's preliminary 7.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the season premiere of 60 Minutes scored an NFL-boosted 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Madam Secretary garnered a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. UPDATE: We've received time-zone adjusted fast nationals (essentially, finals) and the premiere of Madam Secretary earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were about right! The season premiere of The Good Wife earned a 1.3, down two tenths from the 1.5 adults 18-49 rating last season's premiere earned.

On FOX, the FOX finale of American Dad earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, September 22, 2014*



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory     5.3  17     17.80
        NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)      3.9  11     12.70
        FOX     Gotham                  3.2  10      8.00
        ABC     DWTS                    2.0   6     12.00
        CW      Whose Line -R           0.3   1      0.92
           
8:30PM  CBS     The Big Bang Theory     5.4  15     18.00
        CW      Whose Line -R           0.3   1      1.07
                    
9:00PM  CBS     Scorpion                3.3   9     14.00
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow           2.0   5      5.50
        CW      America's Nxt Top Model 0.4   1      1.17
                    
10:00PM NBC     The Blacklist           3.4  10     12.50
        CBS     Under the Dome          1.8   5      7.60
        ABC     Forever                 1.5   4      8.30

Comments:

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

Note: The CW was preemted in New York for NFL, in Chicago for MLB, and Pittsburg for Pre-season NHL

On NBC, the fall cycle of The Voice debuted to a 3.9 adults 18-49 rating, way down from last year's 5.1 adults 18-49 rating for the fall cycle. The Blacklist returned to a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating down from the 3.8 the series premiere earned last fall but up from the season one finale's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the season premiere of The Big Bang Theory earned a 5.3 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8:30 earned a 5.4 adults 18-49 rating. Both are down from last season's 5.5 & 6.1 adults 18-49 Thursday premiere ratings. Scorpion premiered to a strong 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Under The Dome earned a 1.8, up two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the series premiere of Gotham scored a strong 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. The second season premiere of Sleepy Hollow notched a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating way down from the 3.5 the series premiere earned last year and down from the season one finale, which earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars earned a 2.0, down four tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Forever earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Americas Next Top Model matched last week's 0.4 18-49 adults rating.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

thanks.. I missed these.


----------



## JYoung

astrohip said:


> The series premiere of Forever earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.


Poor Alana DelaGarza.

I wonder how much Gotham's rating will fall once people figure out that Batman isn't in the show.


----------



## realityboy

JYoung said:


> Poor Alana DelaGarza.
> 
> I wonder how much Gotham's rating will fall once people figure out that Batman isn't in the show.


I was wondering if it will rise above The Voice once they release live+7.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Tuesday, September 23, 2014 *



Code:


Time    Net   Show                18-49         Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)  4.0  13       13.00
        CBS   NCIS                2.9  10       18.00
        ABC   DWTS                1.6   6        9.60
        FOX   Utopia              0.8   3        1.90
        CW    Arrow -R            0.3   1        0.70
        
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: New Orleans   2.5   7       17.10
        ABC   Marvel's SHIELD     1.9   6        5.60
        FOX   New Girl            1.3   4        2.30
        CW    Supernatural -R     0.3   1        0.66
                  
9:30PM  FOX   The Mindy Project   1.0   3        2.10
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago Fire        2.7   8        9.40
        CBS   Person Of Interest  1.8   5       10.70
        ABC   Forever             1.7   5        6.50

Comments:

NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, but CBS led with with total viewers.

Note: The CW was preempted in Chicago for MLB Baseball

On NBC, the Tuesday premiere of The Voice earned a 4.0 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from yesterday's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. The third season premiere of Chicago Fire matched last season's 2.7 adults 18-49 premiere rating.

the season premiere of NCIS earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 3.6 last season's premiere earned. The series premiere of NCIS: New Orleans earned a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. The fourth season premiere of Person Of Interest earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 2.3 adults 18-49 rating the third season premiere earned.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars garnered a 1.6, down six tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The second season premiere of Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a 1.9, way down from the series premiere's 4.7 adults 18-49 rating and down a tenth from the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating last season's finale earned. Your predictions were too optimistic. The regular timeslot premiere of Forever matched yesterday's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX,Utopia notched a 0.8, down two tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl earned a 1.3, down four tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project earned a 1.0, down three tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Azlen

The final Tuesday numbers are in and here are the adjustments.

Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. was adjusted up two tenths and Dancing with the Stars, The Voice and Forever were adjusted up a single tenth while Chicago Fire and Person Of Interest were adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, September 24, 2014 *



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS     Survivor (8-9:30)       2.7   9       9.65
        ABC     The Middle              2.1   8       7.39
        NBC     The Mysteries of Laura  1.5   5       9.90
        FOX     Hell's Kitchen          1.3   5       3.70
        CW      Penn & Teller: Fool Us  0.5   2       1.51
        
9:30PM  ABC     The Goldbergs           2.3   6       6.97
                    
9:00PM  ABC     Modern Family           3.7  11      10.93
        NBC     Law And Order: SVU      2.1   6      10.10
        FOX     Red Band Society        1.0   3       3.40
        CW      P & T: Fool Us -R       0.4   1       1.38
            
9:30PM  ABC     black-ish               3.3  10      10.79
        CBS     Big Brother (9:30-11PM) 2.6   8       7.00
                    
10:00PM NBC     Chicago PD              1.9   6       8.40
        ABC     Nashville               1.5   5       5.60

Comments:

CBS was number one in Adults 18- 49 while NBC led with total viewers.

On CBS, the season premiere of Survivor earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from last year's fall cycle premiere, which earned a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of just renewed Big Brother earned a 2.6, up four tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC the season premiere of The Middle earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 2.5 last season's premiere earned but even with last season's finale. The season and time period debut of The Goldbergs earned a 2.3 adults 18-49, down from the 3.1 its series premiere earned but up from its season finale last year, which earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family's season premiere earned a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 4.2 adults 18-49 last season's hour-long premiere earned but even with last season's finale. The series premiere of black-ish earned a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic. The season premiere of Nashville earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating last year's premiere earned but up from the 1.3 adults 18-49 rating last year's finale earned.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.5, down half a ratings point from the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating that last week's premiere earned. The season premiere of Law And Order SVU earned a 2.1, down six tenths from last season's 2.7 two hour season premiere rating but up from the 1.6 adults 18-49 rating last season's finale earned. The season premiere of Chicago P.D. earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from the 2.0 the series premiere earned (when it aired in January) but up from the 1.6 adults 18-49 rating the season finale earned.

On FOX, Hell's Kitchen scored a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49. Red Band Society notched a 1.0, down three tenths from the 1.3 adults 18-49 rating last week's premiere earned.

On CW, Penn & Teller: Fool Us matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Wednesday Final Ratings: 'The Middle', 'The Goldbergs', 'Modern Family', 'Law and Order: SVU', & 'Red Band Society' Adjusted Up*

Modern Family was adjusted up two tenths while The Middle, The Goldbergs, Law And Order: SVU and Red Band Society were each adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, September 25, 2014 * #092514


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49      Viewers
8:00PM  ABC     Grey's Anatomy          3.1   11     10.14
        CBS     Thur Nt Fb Kickoff      2.2    9      7.20
        FOX     Bones                   1.6    5      6.34
        NBC     The Biggest Loser       1.3    4      4.47
        CW      The Vampire Diaries -R  0.2    1      0.61
                    
8:30PM  CBS     Thursday Night Fball    6.0   19     16.29
            
9:00PM  ABC     Scandal                 3.9   11     12.16
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow -R        0.6    2      2.28
        CW      The Originals           0.2    1      0.50
                    
10:00PM ABC     How to Get Away W/Murder3.9   12     14.34
        NBC     Parenthood              1.4    4      4.26

Comments:

CBS was number one among adults 18-49, but ABC led with total viewers. 

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

On CBS, NFL Kickoff earned a preliminary 2.7, up from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Thursday Night Football scored a preliminary 4.5, up from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC the season premiere of Grey's Anatomy in its new timeslot earned a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 3.4 last year's two hour premiere earned but up from the 2.6 last season's finale earned. The 9PM season premiere of Scandal earned a series-best 3.8 adults 18-49 rating, up from the season 3 premiere which earned a 3.6 adults 18-49 rating and from the 3.4 last season's finale earned. The series premiere of How to Get Away With Murder earned a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating, your predictions were too pessimistic.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser matched last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Parenthood's final season earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 1.6 adults 18-49 rating last season's premiere earned but up from the 1.3 last season's finale earned.

On FOX, the season premiere of Bones earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating down from the 2.3 adults 18-49 rating last season's premiere earned, but even with last season's finale.


----------



## astrohip

*Thursday Final Ratings: 'Grey's Anatomy', 'Scandal' & 'How to Get Away With Murder' Adjusted Up + Final Football Numbers*

_[ed: I've adjusted the ratings in the post above to reflect the final numbers, but left the original comments as is. In the future, I will attempt to post final ratings only, which means later in the day.]_

Grey's Anatomy, Scandal and How to Get Away With Murder were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also shown.

Note: the final ratings below for Thursday Night Football represent the combined ratings of the game on BOTH the NFL Network and CBS. To pre-empt the "Why/How Can They Do That?" questions, the airings on both networks contain the exact same ads, and TV ratings are all about measuring the number of people that watch the ads for pricing purposes.


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> *Thursday Final Ratings: 'Grey's Anatomy', 'Scandal' & 'How to Get Away With Murder' Adjusted Up + Final Football Numbers*
> 
> _[ed: I've adjusted the ratings in the post above to reflect the final numbers, but left the original comments as is. In the future, I will attempt to post final ratings only, which means later in the day.]_
> 
> Grey's Anatomy, Scandal and How to Get Away With Murder were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also shown.
> 
> Note: the final ratings below for Thursday Night Football represent the combined ratings of the game on BOTH the NFL Network and CBS. To pre-empt the "Why/How Can They Do That?" questions, the airings on both networks contain the exact same ads, and TV ratings are all about measuring the number of people that watch the ads for pricing purposes.


Are there no local ad breaks during Thursday Night NFL games on CBS? So, the affiliates don't make any money those nights?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Are there no local ad breaks during Thursday Night NFL games on CBS? So, the affiliates don't make any money those nights?


I'm sure there are local ad breaks, but for purposes of this thread, we don't care about that. We're concerned with ratings to see how it affects shows and the decisions made by the networks. Not how it affects the revenue of the CBS affiliate in Des Moines.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Debated starting a separate thread for this (and may still do so), but figured the folks who follow this thread would appreciate this info, since it's the ratings and especially the demos that determine ad prices.

Variety just released its annual list of TV ad prices:

http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/tv-...ang-theory-blacklist-top-the-list-1201314484/

Here's the list of what a 30-second spot costs for shows on the broadcast nets (spoiled for length):



Spoiler






Variety said:


> *BROADCAST SERIES, NIGHT BY NIGHT:
> 
> SUNDAY*
> 
> ABC
> America's Funniest Home Videos: $55,929
> Once Upon A Time: $145,582
> Galavant (midseason): $72,400
> Resurrection: $146,676
> American Crime (midseason): $93,475
> Revenge: $115,224
> 
> CBS
> 60 Minutes: $97,433
> Madam Secretary: $81,515
> The Good Wife: $88,867
> CSI: $96,747
> 
> FOX
> Bob's Burgers: $95,233
> The Simpsons: $205,885
> Brooklyn Nine-Nine: $150,367
> Family Guy: $160,240
> Mulaney: $120,579
> Weird Loners (midseason): $114,993
> 
> NBC
> Football Night in America: $90,233
> Football Night in America 2: $132,770
> NBC Sunday Night Football: $623,425
> 
> *MONDAY*
> 
> ABC
> Dancing With the Stars: $127,617
> The Bachelor (midseason): $115,105
> Castle: $148,012
> 
> CBS
> The Big Bang Theory: $327,885
> 2 Broke Girls: $166,533
> Mom: $148,935
> Scorpion: $146,272
> NCIS: Los Angeles: $126,533
> 
> FOX
> Gotham: $192,111
> Wayward Pines: $159,992
> Sleepy Hollow: $188,232
> The Following: $168,437
> 
> NBC
> The Voice: $262,041
> The Blacklist: $284,586
> State of Affairs (midseason): $224,060
> The Apprentice: $64,900
> Aquarius (midseason): $132,500
> 
> CW
> The Originals: $33,961
> Jane The Virgin: $22,803
> 
> *TUESDAY*
> 
> ABC
> Selfie: $66,704
> Manhattan Love Story: $62,370
> Fresh Off The Boat (midseason): $67,642
> Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: $154,374
> Marvel's Agent Carter: $142,758
> Forever: $82,815
> 
> CBS
> NCIS: $143,204
> NCIS: New Orleans: $125,382
> Person of Interest: $132,738
> 
> FOX
> Utopia: $145,789
> New Girl: $176,280
> The Mindy Project: $123,632
> Last Man on Earth (midseason): $117,170
> 
> NBC
> The Voice: $254,485
> Marry Me: $117,461
> One Big Happy (midseason): $90,000
> About A Boy: $109,791
> Mission Control (midseason): $145,000
> Chicago Fire: $144,177
> 
> CW
> The Flash: $56,378
> Supernatural: $42,598
> 
> *WEDNESDAY*
> 
> ABC
> The Middle: $131.021
> The Goldbergs: $108,069
> Modern Family: $226,935
> Black-ish: $131,160
> Nashville: $104,511
> Whispers (midseason): $104,812
> 
> CBS
> Survivor: $121,638
> Criminal Minds: $131,963
> Stalker: $113,817
> 
> FOX
> Hell's Kitchen: $109,440
> American Idol (midseason): $266,333
> Red Band Society: $117,232
> Empire (midseason): $138,200
> 
> NBC
> Mysteries of Laura: $84,465
> Law & Order: SVU: $92,207
> Chicago P.D.: $121,400
> 
> CW
> Arrow: $49,799
> The 100: $27,725
> 
> *THURSDAY*
> 
> ABC
> Grey's Anatomy: $159,411
> The Taste (midseason): $49,275
> Scandal: $217,423
> How To Get Away With Murder: $164,938
> Secrets & Lies (midseason): $98,000
> 
> CBS
> NFL Thursday Night Football: $492,500
> The Big Bang Theory (post-football): $322,891
> The Millers (ost-football): $135,283
> Two and A Half Men (post-football): $147,442
> The McCarthys (post-football): $120,977
> Elementary (post-football): $125,526
> 
> FOX
> Bones: $124,093
> American Idol (midseason): $249,566
> Gracepoint: $162,717
> Glee (midseason): $125,075
> 
> NBC
> The Biggest Loser: $88,837
> Parks & Recreation (midseason): $110,000
> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt (midseason): $71,666
> Bad Judge: $91,000
> A to Z: $91,580
> The Blacklist (midseason): $200,166
> Parenthood: $96,066
> Allegiance (midseason): $122,850
> 
> CW
> The Vampire Diaries: $71,965
> Reign: $29,848
> 
> *FRIDAY*
> 
> ABC
> Last Man Standing: $68,437
> Cristela: $75,607
> Shark Tank: $118,229
> 20/20: $68,420
> 
> CBS
> The Amazing Race: $74,579
> Hawaii Five-0: $69,128
> Blue Bloods: $84,850
> 
> FOX
> Masterchef Junior: $99,296
> Utopia: $81,341
> Backstrom (midseason): $89,890
> 
> NBC
> Dateline NBC: $49,200
> Grimm: $117,877
> Constantine: $84,826
> 
> CW
> Whose Line Is It Anyway: $26,255
> Whose Line Repeat: $26,650
> America's Next Top Model: $26,114
> 
> *SATURDAY*
> 
> ABC
> Saturday Night College Football: $159,916
> Saturday Night Movie: $25,891
> 
> CBS
> Crimetime Saturday: $22,212
> Crimetime Saturday 2: $24,517
> 48 Hours: $33,163
> 
> Fox
> Sports: $83,300
> Drama Repeats 8 p.m.: $28,473
> Drama Repeats 9 p.m.: $28,473
> 
> NBC
> Encores 8 p.m.: $19,304
> Encores 9 p.m.: $19,495
> Saturday Night Live Encores: $26,500


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure there are local ad breaks, but for purposes of this thread, we don't care about that. We're concerned with ratings to see how it affects shows and the decisions made by the networks. Not how it affects the revenue of the CBS affiliate in Des Moines.


Networks are now looking more at live+7 data so the overnights alone aren't going to paint the full picture any longer.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...orting-system-for-the-upcoming-season/304310/

L7 and C7 are the metrics that more accurately account for how viewers watch our shows and how we get paid for our programming  both in advertising and content licensing, said Leslie Moonves, President and Chief Executive Officer, CBS Corporation. C7 deals were a significant part of our Upfront negotiations this year, and we are doing more and more C7 deals all of the time. As new technologies continue to improve audience measurement across all platforms, these more precise metrics are becoming the industry standard, benefitting advertisers and content providers alike.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yes, it was pretty big news when CBS got some advertisers to pay based on C7 numbers this year, as this was the first time anyone had been able to do that, despite the industry pushing that for a while.

I recently saw where some cable networks aren't even going to send out L+SD data in press releases anymore, but will instead wait until L+3 or L+7 numbers are in before touting their shows.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, September 26 2014 *



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49         Viewers 
8:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank (8-10PM)     1.8   7        7.10
        CBS   The Amazing Race        1.1   4        5.50
        NBC   The Myst of Laura -R    0.7   3        4.80
        FOX   Utopia                  0.7   3        1.90
        CW    Masters of Illusion     0.3   1        1.10
                  
8:30PM  CW    Whose Line  -R          0.3   1        0.90
                  
9:00PM  NBC   Dateline (9-11PM)       1.4   5        6.90
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0           1.3   4        8.90
        FOX   Gotham -R               0.7   2        2.50
        CW    Amer Nxt Tp Mdl -R      0.2   1        0.59
                  
10:00PM ABC   20 /20                  1.6   6        6.40
        CBS   Blue Bloods             1.2   4       10.60

Comments:

ABC number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, the two-hour season premiere of Shark Tank earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with last season's premiere. 20/20 earned a 1.6, up from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the season premiere of The Amazing Race earned a 1.1, way down from last fall's 2.0 adults 18-49 premiere rating (when it debuted on a Sunday) and last spring's 1.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Hawaii Five-0 notched a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down from its last season premiere's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Blue Bloods notched an 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 1.7 its last season premiere earned.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.4, up two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Utopia scored a 0.7, up two tenths from last week's series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Masters of Illusion earned a 0.3, down a tenth from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, September 28, 2014* #092814



Code:


Time  Net   Show                        18-49      Viewers 
7:00  FOX   NFL Football - Live         9.0/34     25.82
      ABC   Once Upon A Time/Clip Show  1.6/5       5.49
      CBS   60 Minutes                  1.1/4       9.68
            
7:30  NBC   Football Night Part 2       1.2/4       3.83
            
8:00  NBC   Football Night Part 3       4.6/14     13.01
      FOX   The Simpsons                3.9/11      8.53
      ABC   Once Upon A Time            3.4/10     10.20
      CBS   Madam Secretary             1.4/4      12.72
            
8:30  NBC   Sunday Night Football       8.7/25     22.68
      FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine          2.6/7       5.46
            
9:00  FOX   Family Guy                  4.5/12      8.45
      ABC   Resurrection                2.5/7       8.38
      CBS   The Good Wife               1.3/4      11.09
            
10:00 ABC   Revenge                     1.5/5       5.71
      CBS   CSI                         1.3/4       9.36

*Revisions*:
Once Upon A Time and Resurrection were each adjusted up three tenth and Revenge was adjusted up a single tenth while CSI was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS, FOX & NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Due to the NFL overrun, CBS' primetime lineup was delayed in multiple markets in the Eastern and Central Time Zones, with 60 Minutes starting at 7:15, Madam Secretary at 8:15, The Good Wife at 9:15 and CSI at 10:15. Ratings for CBS are tentative and likely to change in the final ratings.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Saints/Cowboys) earned a preliminary 7.6, up 6 percent from last week's preliminary 7.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, NFL Football earned a preliminary 7.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of The Simpsons scored a 3.9 adults 18-49 rating , up 34 percent from a 2.9 for the previous season premiere and up 144 percent from a 1.6 for the previous season finale. It was the show's highest rated premiere in three years. The season two premiere of Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with its season one premiere and up 100 percent from a 1.3 for its season one finale. The season premiere of Family Guy, which was an hour-long crossover with The Simpsons, notched a 4.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 73 percent from a 2.6 for the previous season premiere and up a 125 percent from a 2.0 for the previous season finale. It ranked as Family Guys highest rated premiere since 2010.

On ABC, the season four premiere of Once Upon A Time scored a 3.4 adults 18-49 rating up 31 percent from a 2.6 for the season three premiere and up 48 percent from a 2.3 for the season three finale. Your predictions (and our poll choices) were far too pessimistic. The season two premiere of Resurrection garnered a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 42 percent from a 3.8 for the season one premiere (which aired last March) and up 5 percent from a 2.1 for the season finale. The season four premiere of Revenge notched a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 39 percent from a 2.3 for the season three premiere and even with the season three finale.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.1, down 69 percent from last week s NFL boosted 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.4, down 30 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. The Good Wife earned a 1.3, down 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. The season premiere of CSI notched a series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 30 percent from a 2.0 for the previous season premiere.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Can't imagine CBS will be content to be in 4th place on Sunday's, especially when Sundays are the place where most networks stick their most prestigious shows.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, September 29, 2014* #092914


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49          Viewers 
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory     4.8   15       16.38
        NBC     The Voice               4.0   11       12.94
        FOX     Gotham                  2.8   8         7.45
        ABC     DWTS                    1.8   5        12.50
        CW      iHeartradio             0.3   1         0.82
                
8:30    CBS     The Big Bang Theory-R   3.1   9        12.26
                
9:00    CBS     Scorpion                3.1   8        13.36
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow           1.7   5         5.04
                
10:00   NBC     The Blacklist           2.8   8        10.51
        ABC     Castle                  2.2   6        10.75
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles       1.9   6         9.48

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory, The Voice, and Scorpion were each adjusted up a tenth while Dancing with the Stars was adjusted down a tenth and Castle was adjusted down two tenths among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

Note: ABC's programming was preempted for NFL Football in Boston and Kansas City. ABC's ratings are likely inflated and subject to adjustment in the final ratings.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.9 adults 18-49 rating, even with last weeks premiere. The Blacklist scored a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 18 percent from a 3.4 for last weeks premiere.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory garnered a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 13 percent from a 5.4 for last weeks premiere. Scorpion notched a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 6 percent from a 3.2 for last weeks premiere. The season premiere of NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 37 percent from a 3.0 for the previous season premiere and down a 2.5 for the season finale.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 13 percent from a 3.2 for last weeks premiere. Your predictions were slightly too optimistic. Sleepy Hollow notched a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 15 percent from a 2.0 for last weeks premiere.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars earned a 1.9, down 14 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Castle garnered a possibly inflated 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 9 percent from a 2.2 for the previous season premiere and up 14 percent from a 2.1 for the season finale.

On The CW, night one of the iHeartradio Music Festival matched last year's 0.3 18-49 adults rating.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Can't imagine CBS will be content to be in 4th place on Sunday's, especially when Sundays are the place where most networks stick their most prestigious shows.


Any doubt now why CBS likes those national football overruns? They ALWAYS help their ratings Sunday nights. For those of us who complain about them, this is proof positive why they will NEVER change what they do on Sunday nights.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Any doubt now why CBS likes those national football overruns? They ALWAYS help their ratings Sunday nights. For those of us who complain about them, this is proof positive why they will NEVER change what they do on Sunday nights.


Not sure how that applies in this situation. CBS was delayed this past Sunday and still had horrible numbers.


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Not sure how that applies in this situation. CBS was delayed this past Sunday and still had horrible numbers.


CBS had the single game this past weekend so they didn't have the football overrun that they do when they have a doubleheader. The only late CBS game this past week was Jacksonville and San Diego which isn't shown in that much of the country so the Sunday CBS shows didn't have strong lead in like they do when CBS has a popular late Sunday game.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> CBS had the single game this past weekend so they didn't have the football overrun that they do when they have a doubleheader. The only late CBS game this past week was Jacksonville and San Diego which isn't shown in that much of the country so the Sunday CBS shows didn't have strong lead in like they do when CBS has a popular late Sunday game.


Hmm. CBS tweeted out the following on Sunday afternoon:



@CBSTweet said:


> Due2 live NFL, #MadamSecretary #TheGoodWife #CSI DELAYED 15mins Locally-NYC,Chic,Pitts Michigan,Wisc,Tampa,Orlando,Jacksonville,Savannah,GA


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Hmm. CBS tweeted out the following on Sunday afternoon:


Those were the only markets with the late game on CBS.

http://506sports.com/nfl.php?yr=2014&wk=4


----------



## brianric

Steveknj said:


> Any doubt now why CBS likes those national football overruns? They ALWAYS help their ratings Sunday nights. For those of us who complain about them, this is proof positive why they will NEVER change what they do on Sunday nights.


And with the exception of the Survivor Finale I will never watch any shows on CBS on Sundays.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> Those were the only markets with the late game on CBS.
> 
> http://506sports.com/nfl.php?yr=2014&wk=4


Right. On single-game weeks, CBS only sends the late game to the markets playing in the game, the mountain and pacific time zones (which aren't affected for prime time), and markets where the home team is playing an early game on Fox. Otherwise it gets out of the way of Fox's late game.

Vice versa for what Fox does on CBS doubleheader weeks.

Also, on single-game weeks, the CBS late game starts 20 minutes earlier than it does on doubleheader weeks.

Re the lead in, I would argue that it's football that helps the prime time ratings. Not necessarily the fact that football overruns. It would help just as much if it ran on time. Perhaps moreso.

What I find interesting these first few weeks is that the 4:25 game seems to outrate the Sunday Night game.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> What I find interesting these first few weeks is that the 4:25 game seems to outrate the Sunday Night game.


I think that's pretty typical. Much less competition in the afternoon, whereas all the networks are trying to attract viewers on Sunday evenings.


----------



## TAsunder

I still don't understand how it is possible that the Good Wife benefits overall from an NFL game that ran too long hours prior. There have to be a lot of people who give up on it because it's significantly late on a very regular basis. It was over 30 minutes late the night it premiered and 15 minutes late last sunday. How many people are going to put up with that? I think it's faulty math/logic to assume that the "boost" from the NFL hours prior is helping the show enough to offset the loss of viewers hours later.


----------



## MikeCC

TAsunder said:


> I still don't understand how it is possible that the Good Wife benefits overall from an NFL game that ran too long hours prior. There have to be a lot of people who give up on it because it's significantly late on a very regular basis. It was over 30 minutes late the night it premiered and 15 minutes late last sunday. How many people are going to put up with that? I think it's faulty math/logic to assume that the "boost" from the NFL hours prior is helping the show enough to offset the loss of viewers hours later.


It's not math or logic. It is data analysis.

I think you are assuming that somehow the ratings numbers are extrapolated from the numbers during the game. But that is not the case. The data points are updated throughout the evening, in half hour blocks, I believe.

So no _assumption _is being made that "the 'boost' from the NFL hours prior is helping the show enough to offset the loss of viewers hours later." No assumption is necessary. Just read the numbers. Compare TGW ratings to an evening without an NFL overrun.

It annoys the crap outta me when the game shoves the CBS shows to later on Sunday, but the fact is that the game is the largest draw CBS has. And much as I like _The Good Wife_, I know its ratings have usually been near cancellation consideration... except on game days.


----------



## Azlen

MikeCC said:


> It's not math or logic. It is data analysis.
> 
> I think you are assuming that somehow the ratings numbers are extrapolated from the numbers during the game. But that is not the case. The data points are updated throughout the evening, in half hour blocks, I believe.
> 
> So no _assumption _is being made that "the 'boost' from the NFL hours prior is helping the show enough to offset the loss of viewers hours later." No assumption is necessary. Just read the numbers. Compare TGW ratings to an evening without an NFL overrun.
> 
> It annoys the crap outta me when the game shoves the CBS shows to later on Sunday, but the fact is that the game is the largest draw CBS has. And much as I like _The Good Wife_, I know its ratings have usually been near cancellation consideration... except on game days.


This week should be interesting because CBS does have the double header this weekend but Fox is showing their late game to a larger than usual audience and Fox has arguably the better game. Fox has Arizona at Denver and they have one loss between them where CBS has KC at SF who are each 2-2. So CBS may not have the lead in to their Sunday night shows as they would on a usual Sunday where they have the double header.


----------



## aindik

MikeCC said:


> It's not math or logic. It is data analysis.
> 
> I think you are assuming that somehow the ratings numbers are extrapolated from the numbers during the game. But that is not the case. The data points are updated throughout the evening, in half hour blocks, I believe.
> 
> So no _assumption _is being made that "the 'boost' from the NFL hours prior is helping the show enough to offset the loss of viewers hours later." No assumption is necessary. Just read the numbers. Compare TGW ratings to an evening without an NFL overrun.
> 
> It annoys the crap outta me when the game shoves the CBS shows to later on Sunday, but the fact is that the game is the largest draw CBS has. And much as I like _The Good Wife_, I know its ratings have usually been near cancellation consideration... except on game days.


Again, you're conflating the game with the game overrun. They overrun every week there's a game. But if they scheduled prime time so there wouldn't be an "overrun," and the shows started on time, I don't think the ratings would suffer. I think the opposite.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> This week should be interesting because CBS does have the double header this weekend but Fox is showing their late game to a larger than usual audience and Fox has arguably the better game. Fox has Arizona at Denver and they have one loss between them where CBS has KC at SF who are each 2-2. So CBS may not have the lead in to their Sunday night shows as they would on a usual Sunday where they have the double header.


CBS is actually splitting their late slot. A lot of the country, including the entire northeast, is getting Jets at Chargers. And Fox's late game is only on in the western half of the country, where it has no effect on prime time ratings.

http://506sports.com/


----------



## TAsunder

MikeCC said:


> It's not math or logic. It is data analysis.
> 
> I think you are assuming that somehow the ratings numbers are extrapolated from the numbers during the game. But that is not the case. The data points are updated throughout the evening, in half hour blocks, I believe.
> 
> So no _assumption _is being made that "the 'boost' from the NFL hours prior is helping the show enough to offset the loss of viewers hours later." No assumption is necessary. Just read the numbers. Compare TGW ratings to an evening without an NFL overrun.
> 
> It annoys the crap outta me when the game shoves the CBS shows to later on Sunday, but the fact is that the game is the largest draw CBS has. And much as I like _The Good Wife_, I know its ratings have usually been near cancellation consideration... except on game days.


But that analysis doesn't show what would have happened if the good wife were NEVER cut off by CBS. I grant that it might get a boost in numbers when NFL fans just stick around on the network for the night, but my suggestion is that people give up on the show when it is consistently late and never return, even when there's no game that day bumping it.


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> CBS is actually splitting their late slot. A lot of the country, including the entire northeast, is getting Jets at Chargers. And Fox's late game is only on in the western half of the country, where it has no effect on prime time ratings.
> 
> http://506sports.com/


There are a few Eastern markets where Fox is showing the late game though probably not enough to have that much of an impact. Also the Jets and Chargers is probably worse than the other game.
All that I am saying is that CBS isn't going to have as significant of lead in to their Sunday night shows as they would if they had the double header with a premium late game.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Again, you're conflating the game with the game overrun. They overrun every week there's a game. But if they scheduled prime time so there wouldn't be an "overrun," and the shows started on time, I don't think the ratings would suffer. I think the opposite.


I think you're not appreciating the fact that lots of people still watch TV live. And when the late football game ends at 7:23, those people aren't going to switch over to another channel and watch something that's already half over. They'll stick with CBS. And when 8:00 rolls around, they're kind of caught up in that story on 60 Minutes, so they don't switch in time for the start of the 8:00 pm shows on another network, and now they're locked into CBS for another hour. As baffling as it may be for those of us who DVR shows, the data is pretty clear that this is what happens on CBS doubleheader Sundays and it's why CBS will continue to program this way, despite the fact that it annoys DVR users.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> I think you're not appreciating the fact that lots of people still watch TV live. And when the late football game ends at 7:23, those people aren't going to switch over to another channel and watch something that's already half over. They'll stick with CBS. And when 8:00 rolls around, they're kind of caught up in that story on 60 Minutes, so they don't switch in time for the start of the 8:00 pm shows on another network, and now they're locked into CBS for another hour. As baffling as it may be for those of us who DVR shows, the data is pretty clear that this is what happens on CBS doubleheader Sundays and it's why CBS will continue to program this way, despite the fact that it annoys DVR users.


Yeah, I have no doubt that happens. On the other hand, what happens to people that don't watch 60 minutes or madam secretary, who then turn back to CBS at a "normal" time slot and find that it's in the middle of a show? I imagine they give up and go to another network often enough. Especially the millions of fox viewers who might turn to CBS when it would normally be showing CSI, only to be greeted with a Good Wife episode halfway through which will make little or no sense to them if they don't watch Good Wife.


----------



## DevdogAZ

If people are willing to change the channel in order to seek out their shows, then CBS isn't worried about those people finding the shows. Those people are showing enough of an interest and are proactive enough that they'll probably figure out a way to find the show they want to watch, regardless of what time it's on. And we're now seeing that networks are happily crowing about all the L+3 and L+7 increases that are turning low L+SD ratings into decent overall ratings. But the networks still want to capture as many live eyeballs as possible, and for whatever reason, the data has shown that CBS has more success with that on nights with sports overruns.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Right. On single-game weeks, CBS only sends the late game to the markets playing in the game, the mountain and pacific time zones (which aren't affected for prime time), and markets where the home team is playing an early game on Fox. Otherwise it gets out of the way of Fox's late game.
> 
> Vice versa for what Fox does on CBS doubleheader weeks.
> 
> Also, on single-game weeks, the CBS late game starts 20 minutes earlier than it does on doubleheader weeks.
> 
> Re the lead in, I would argue that it's football that helps the prime time ratings. Not necessarily the fact that football overruns. It would help just as much if it ran on time. Perhaps moreso.
> 
> What I find interesting these first few weeks is that the 4:25 game seems to outrate the Sunday Night game.


My argument is that when football runs late, people might stick with CBS since everything is screwed up. If they have DVRs rather than pad CBS, just watch it live and record the other stuff. So the overruns help the ratings. If the games ended on time, then there's no reason to stick with CBS, watch later or not at all, and move on to other things.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I think you're not appreciating the fact that lots of people still watch TV live. And when the late football game ends at 7:23, those people aren't going to switch over to another channel and watch something that's already half over. They'll stick with CBS. And when 8:00 rolls around, they're kind of caught up in that story on 60 Minutes, so they don't switch in time for the start of the 8:00 pm shows on another network, and now they're locked into CBS for another hour. As baffling as it may be for those of us who DVR shows, the data is pretty clear that this is what happens on CBS doubleheader Sundays and it's why CBS will continue to program this way, despite the fact that it annoys DVR users.


This. And CBS (and the ratings) say this is true.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> If people are willing to change the channel in order to seek out their shows, then CBS isn't worried about those people finding the shows. Those people are showing enough of an interest and are proactive enough that they'll probably figure out a way to find the show they want to watch, regardless of what time it's on. And we're now seeing that networks are happily crowing about all the L+3 and L+7 increases that are turning low L+SD ratings into decent overall ratings. But the networks still want to capture as many live eyeballs as possible, and for whatever reason, the data has shown that CBS has more success with that on nights with sports overruns.


Who says they are seeking out specific shows? My scenario is, people are done watching their current channel and tune to CBS. No one is going to stay on CBS if the show is 1/2-2/3 of the way done and impossible to follow. And it seems extremely likely that there are a lot of people who were just watching Fox who are now seeking additional entertainment since Fox cuts out an hour earlier than other networks. Maybe they don't care about the several hundred thousand to several million folks in this scenario, but it would surprise me. I think the NFL is such a power house that they are willing to sacrifice a lot for it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Who says they are seeking out specific shows? My scenario is, people are done watching their current channel and tune to CBS. No one is going to stay on CBS if the show is 1/2-2/3 of the way done and impossible to follow.  And it seems extremely likely that there are a lot of people who were just watching Fox who are now seeking additional entertainment since Fox cuts out an hour earlier than other networks. Maybe they don't care about the several hundred thousand to several million folks in this scenario, but it would surprise me. I think the NFL is such a power house that they are willing to sacrifice a lot for it.


You're probably right. I'm guessing that CBS has determined that the boost they get from the NFL overruns is greater than the lost eyeballs from people tuning in on the hour and not sticking around.


----------



## smak

Steveknj said:


> My argument is that when football runs late, people might stick with CBS since everything is screwed up. If they have DVRs rather than pad CBS, just watch it live and record the other stuff. So the overruns help the ratings. If the games ended on time, then there's no reason to stick with CBS, watch later or not at all, and move on to other things.


But there are really no shows anybody is going to care about at 7:30 on a Sunday night.

Fox basically has nothing, ABC is Funniest Videos, and NBC has the game.

I doubt many people are turning to ABC in the middle of Funniest Videos and deciding not to watch because it's half way through.

So I am pretty sure that the 8pm timeslot is going to get a normal look, and the fact that the CBS game overran until 7:30 is not that big a factor.

People aren't going to choose 60 minutes because of this, but if they happen to want to watch it, then that will help the shows after, because I would probably guess 60 minutes has the most % of live viewership of any show on any network.

Then when that's done at 8:30, then it'll be difficult to move to anything but FOX's 1/2 hour shows.

And flowing from 60 minutes to Brooklyn Nine Nine is probably not a major concern.

-smak-


----------



## Azlen

smak said:


> But there are really no shows anybody is going to care about at 7:30 on a Sunday night.
> 
> Fox basically has nothing, ABC is Funniest Videos, and NBC has the game.
> 
> I doubt many people are turning to ABC in the middle of Funniest Videos and deciding not to watch because it's half way through.
> 
> So I am pretty sure that the 8pm timeslot is going to get a normal look, and the fact that the CBS game overran until 7:30 is not that big a factor.
> 
> People aren't going to choose 60 minutes because of this, but if they happen to want to watch it, then that will help the shows after, because I would probably guess 60 minutes has the most % of live viewership of any show on any network.
> 
> Then when that's done at 8:30, then it'll be difficult to move to anything but FOX's 1/2 hour shows.
> 
> And flowing from 60 minutes to Brooklyn Nine Nine is probably not a major concern.
> 
> -smak-


There's nothing really to speculate about. Look at the CBS ratings after a football overrun and look at the CBS ratings without the football overrun and you get a pretty good idea about the impact to ratings that football has on the Sunday night CBS lineup.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> There's nothing really to speculate about. Look at the CBS ratings after a football overrun and look at the CBS ratings without the football overrun and you get a pretty good idea about the impact to ratings that football has on the Sunday night CBS lineup.


As I said, comparing the ratings between this week and last (when there was a national overrun) pretty much proves this. And it's been proven over and over. I think those that say it's not so, wish it wasn't. CBS isn't just doing this to piss people off, they are doing it because it helps ratings. Simple as that.


----------



## MikeCC

Azlen said:


> There's nothing really to speculate about. Look at the CBS ratings after a football overrun and look at the CBS ratings without the football overrun and you get a pretty good idea about the impact to ratings that football has on the Sunday night CBS lineup.


This.

Exactly my point earlier. It's not guesswork, it's data analysis.


----------



## TAsunder

Azlen said:


> There's nothing really to speculate about. Look at the CBS ratings after a football overrun and look at the CBS ratings without the football overrun and you get a pretty good idea about the impact to ratings that football has on the Sunday night CBS lineup.


If CBS ever had a sporting event immediately before 60 minutes that didn't cause overrun we might be able to say with certainty whether it's the overrun that helps or just the lingering audience from NFL. I suspect that 95% of the boost is just the normal lead-in boost factor.

I also wonder why Fox doesn't do this if it really is better to allow overrun than to avoid it. It is extremely rare for it to happen on Fox.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> There's nothing really to speculate about. Look at the CBS ratings after a football overrun and look at the CBS ratings without the football overrun and you get a pretty good idea about the impact to ratings that football has on the Sunday night CBS lineup.


But data for a third scenario - CBS ratings with a national late game but no overrun - does not exist.

So, that gives you an idea about the impact football has. Not necessarily a good idea about what would happen if there was football, but the prime time shows all started on time after it.

I wonder: If the long running marquee news program had a name other than "60 Minutes," if they'd be more amenable to just running a truncated version of it, having it end promptly at 8:00. They could time out their individual stories to make that work. But a "35 minute version of 60 minutes" sounds silly.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> If CBS ever had a sporting event immediately before 60 minutes that didn't cause overrun we might be able to say with certainty whether it's the overrun that helps or just the lingering audience from NFL. I suspect that 95% of the boost is just the normal lead-in boost factor.
> 
> I also wonder why Fox doesn't do this if it really is better to allow overrun than to avoid it. It is extremely rare for it to happen on Fox.


I don't think FOX would have the same results. On average, people who watch live TV and stick on the same channel for several hours in a row tend to be older. CBS viewers tend to be older. With FOX viewers being younger in general, and especially on Sundays where they've aired animated shows for the last many years, I think the complacency to just sit there and watch the same channel for hours on end would not be as high.


----------



## LoadStar

Apparently ABC's "fast national" ratings are being adjusted up almost across the board and almost every day, some as much as two-tenths of a point... and no one is quite sure why:
http://deadline.com/2014/10/abc-nielsen-fast-national-ratings-low-844522/


----------



## hefe

LoadStar said:


> Apparently ABC's "fast national" ratings are being adjusted up almost across the board and almost every day, some as much as two-tenths of a point... and no one is quite sure why:
> http://deadline.com/2014/10/abc-nielsen-fast-national-ratings-low-844522/


Wow, that's a story? The "fast" numbers aren't as accurate or reliable as the ones that come out later? So what's the point of the "fast" numbers anyway, and how much faster are they? Is this like complaining that exit polls aren't reporting the results of the election properly?


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> Wow, that's a story? The "fast" numbers aren't as accurate or reliable as the ones that come out later? So what's the point of the "fast" numbers anyway, and how much faster are they? Is this like complaining that exit polls aren't reporting the results of the election properly?


It's not just that the fast nationals aren't accurate. It's that 35 programs so far this season have been adjusted in the finals. 20 on ABC and 15 total for NBC, CBS, and FOX combined. Of the 15 for N/C/F, 9 were adjusted up, 6 were adjusted down. Of the 20 for ABC, every single one was an upward adjustment.

And then those 20 upward adjustments for ABC have no logical reasons for the adjustments, and several of the adjustments have been up 0.2 or 0.3, which is almost unheard of without an obvious explanation.


----------



## hefe

I understand the situation, I just don't know why it matters. Are these "fast" numbers that important? So they have a bunch that are missing by a couple tenths...why is that a problem? Do they rely on them for something other than a fast estimate?


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> I understand the situation, I just don't know why it matters. Are these "fast" numbers that important? So they have a bunch that are missing by a couple tenths...why is that a problem? Do they rely on them for something other than a fast estimate?


A) The fast national numbers get widely reported by the networks and the entertainment media every morning. People make judgments about the success or failure of shows based on this reporting. People rarely see the corrected "final" numbers.

B) It's baffling (and therefore interesting) why ABC's fast national numbers seem to be consistently low this season, when that's not the case for the other networks, yet the data is being pulled from the same group of Nielsen families.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hefe said:


> I understand the situation, I just don't know why it matters. Are these "fast" numbers that important? So they have a bunch that are missing by a couple tenths...why is that a problem? Do they rely on them for something other than a fast estimate?


it could be one piece of a larger puzzle pointing to a systemic issue with accuracy of all numbers for abc. if the trend continued and i was with abc, i'd want an explanation.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> A) The fast national numbers get widely reported by the networks and the entertainment media every morning. People make judgments about the success or failure of shows based on this reporting. People rarely see the corrected "final" numbers.


That's why I'm trying to report finals from now on. I know, y'all have been telling me for some time to do that. I'm slow to catch on...

Getting ready to update now. Been on a plane for 12+ hours.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, September 30, 2014 *#093014



Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)      4.1  13     13.73
        CBS     NCIS                    2.6  9      18.84
        ABC     Selfie - Series Prem.   1.6  5       5.31
        FOX     Utopia                  0.8  2       1.99
        CW      iHeartRadio Night 2     0.4  1       0.99
                
8:30    ABC     Manhattan Love Story    1.5  5       4.70
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: New Orleans       2.3  7      16.57
        ABC     S.H.I.E.L.D.            1.8  5       5.05
        FOX     New Girl                1.3  4       2.37
                
9:30    FOX     The Mindy Project       1.1  3       2.35
                
10:00   NBC     Chicago Fire            2.3  7       8.71
        CBS     Person Of Interest      1.8  6      10.72
        ABC     Forever                 1.4  5       5.69

*Revisions*:
Selfie and Manhattan Love Story were each adjusted up two tenths, and The Voice, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. , New Girl and Forever were each adjusted up a single tenth while Chicago Fire was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary *:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS led with with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.0, down 2 percent from last weeks 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a 2.4, down 8 percent from a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.

On CBS, NCIS garnered a 2.6, down 10 percent from a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. NCIS: New Orleans notched a 2.3, down 8 percent from a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. Person Of Interest earned a 1.8, up 6 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.

On ABC, the series premiere of Selfie scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 55 percent from a 3.0 for last seasons premiere of The Goldbergs, which aired at 9PM after the giant series premiere of Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. The series premiere of Manhattan Love Story garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 43 percent from a 2.3 for the premiere of Trophy Wife. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 19 percent from a 2.1 for last weeks premiere. Forever notched a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 28 percent from last weeks 1.8.

On FOX, Utopia matched last weeks 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 8 percent from last weeks 1.3. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 10 percent from last weeks 1.0.

On the CW, night two of the iHeartRadio Music Festival notched a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 33 percent from Mondays 0.3.


----------



## LoadStar

I commented this elsewhere, but it seems that SHIELD would be better paired with some sort of a male-skewing light action-adventure type show, something similar to TNT's now canceled "Leverage," or their upcoming "The Librarians." It doesn't seem that it pairs well with female-oriented sitcoms.


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> I commented this elsewhere, but it seems that SHIELD would be better paired with some sort of a male-skewing light action-adventure type show, something similar to TNT's now canceled "Leverage," or their upcoming "The Librarians." It doesn't seem that it pairs well with female-oriented sitcoms.


Agreed, but other than Thursday night, when has ABC shown any kind of continuity with their scheduling?


----------



## DevdogAZ

After the Wednesday finals, the trend of ABC adjustments continues with all five ABC shows on Wednesday night being adjusted up. There have now been 42 total adjustments this season: 25 for ABC (all up) and 17 for the other three networks (10 up, 7 down).


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> *But data for a third scenario - CBS ratings with a national late game but no overrun - does not exist.*


Sure it does. At least a couple of times a season the games end on time. Now that CBS pushed back their schedule to 7:30 on days when they have a late national game it happens.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> Sure it does. At least a couple of times a season the games end on time. Now that CBS pushed back their schedule to 7:30 on days when they have a late national game it happens.


The game starts at 4:25 now. How often is an NFL game over in less than 3 hours?


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> The game starts at 4:25 now. How often is an NFL game over in less than 3 hours?


On CBS double header Sundays, the start time for 60 minutes is 7:30.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, October 1, 2014 * #100114 


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49    Total Viewers 
8:00    CBS     Survivor                2.4  9       9.49
        ABC     The Middle              2.0  7       7.42
        NBC     The Mysteries of Laura  1.5  5       8.98
        FOX     Hell's Kitchen          1.4  5       3.89
        CW      Arrow - R               0.2  1       0.69
                
8:30    ABC     The Goldbergs           2.3  8       7.09
                
9:00    ABC     Modern Family           3.7 12      10.56
        CBS     Criminal Minds          2.7  8      11.65
        NBC     Law & Order: SVU        1.8  5       7.73
        FOX     Red Band Society        1.1  3       3.33
        CW      Arrow - R               0.2  1       0.67
                
9:30    ABC     black-ish (9:31-10PM)   2.6  8       8.29
                
10:00   CBS     Stalker - Series Prem.  2.0  6       9.05
        ABC     Nashville               1.6  5       5.34
        NBC     Chicago PD              1.5  5       6.63

*Revisions*:
Modern Family was adjusted up two tenths, The Middle, The Mysteries of Laura, The Goldbergs, Blackish and Nashville were each adjusted up a single tenth, while Chicago P.D. was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary *:
CBS was number one in Adults 18- 49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 11 percent from a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. The season premiere of Criminal Minds scored a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 4 percent from a 2.8 for last years premiere but even with last seasons finale. The series premiere of Stalker garnered a 2.0 adults 18-49 even with its time period-predecessor CSIs fall 2013 premiere. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 14 percent from a 2.2 for last week's premiere. The Goldbergs notched a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 4 percent from a 2.3 for last weeks premiere. Modern Family garnered a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from a 3.9 for last weeks premiere. black-ish scored a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 24 percent from a 3.3 for last weeks premiere. Nashville earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, even with last weeks premiere.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura garnered a 1.4, down 7 percent from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU earned a 1.8, down 18 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating from last weeks premiere. Chicago P.D. scored a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 16 percent from a 1.9 for last weeks premiere.

On FOX, Hell's Kitchen notched a 1.4, up 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Red Band Society matched last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## dswallow

aindik said:


> But data for a third scenario - CBS ratings with a national late game but no overrun - does not exist.
> 
> So, that gives you an idea about the impact football has. Not necessarily a good idea about what would happen if there was football, but the prime time shows all started on time after it.
> 
> I wonder: If the long running marquee news program had a name other than "60 Minutes," if they'd be more amenable to just running a truncated version of it, having it end promptly at 8:00. They could time out their individual stories to make that work. But a "35 minute version of 60 minutes" sounds silly.


I'm quite sure that's how it used to work... 60 Minutes was essentially live and if a football/sports overrun occurred, the program started with the stopwatch at the appropriate time into the hour and the reporters acknowledging that the sports program ran over and it was a shortened version of 60 Minutes. This was from sometime in the 70's. And at some point they stopped doing that and just delaying the schedule. But in that era it was even common to join programs in progress from a late-running sports program. I guess that was basically when there weren't tape delays from network feeds and affiliates only choice was to join the already-in-progress shows when their local sports stuff ended.


----------



## aindik

Azlen said:


> On CBS double header Sundays, the start time for 60 minutes is 7:30.


Sorry, I should have said "how often does an NFL game end in less than 3:05?"


----------



## Beryl

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/how-get-away-murder-breaks-736778



> It's safe to call How to Get Away With Murder the surest bet among this fall's crop of new series thus far. Now that live-plus-3 ratings are in for most of premiere week, the ABC drama stands as the top freshman performer in the adults 18-49 demographic and boasts the biggest DVR viewership increase in history.
> 
> The Shonda Rhimes-produced series skyrocketed to 20.3 million viewers and a 5.8 rating among adults 18-49. Not only do those gains top the growth of previous freshman demo champ Gotham, they eclipse its total haul as well. Each fall has produced new time-shifting records as more and more viewers choose to watch broadcast series on their own timetable, but How to Get Away With Murder's increase of 6 million blows all previous live-plus-3 improvements out of the water.
> 
> And it wasn't just beating another series from last week. The stat tops the previous record, set in January, by NBC's The Blacklist. In the key demo, only Big Four reigning champ The Big Bang Theory posted more growth in three days.


With Thursday night football, I expect the "plus numbers" to be noteworthy.


----------



## Azlen

aindik said:


> Sorry, I should have said "how often does an NFL game end in less than 3:05?"


In 2013 the average NFL game lasted 3 hours and 10 minutes so finishing in less than 3:05 shouldn't be all that unusual.


----------



## TAsunder

Azlen said:


> In 2013 the average NFL game lasted 3 hours and 10 minutes so finishing in less than 3:05 shouldn't be all that unusual.


How much wrap-around coverage do networks have for a 3:05 game? And CBS in particular?


----------



## Azlen

TAsunder said:


> How much wrap-around coverage do networks have for a 3:05 game? And CBS in particular?


What they do a lot of the time is if they have two games going and one ends early and the other is close than they will jump to the other game. If it's not close then they may extend their wrap up so any delays are the same. The key thing with this though is if a game ends on time, it is well within CBS's control to start their prime time programming ASAP but they don't always do that.


----------



## LoadStar

Another day, another full slate of ABC bumps up (between fast nat'l and final). WTF?


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> Another day, another full slate of ABC bumps up (between fast nat'l and final). WTF?


So now we're at 45 total adjustments for the season: 28 for ABC (28 up) and 17 for NBC/CBS/FOX combined (10 up/7 down).

It will be interesting to find out if there's a legitimate reason for this.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, October 2, 2014* #100214



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49      TTL Viewers 
8:00    ABC     Grey's Anatomy              2.7  9       9.44
        CBS     NFL Thursday Night Kickoff  2.5 10       8.80
        FOX     Bones                       1.5  5       6.41
        NBC     The Biggest Loser           1.3  4       4.64
        CW      Vampire Diaries-Seas. Prem. 0.9  3       1.81
                
8:30    CBS     NFL Thursday Night Football 5.9 19      16.54
                
9:00    ABC     Scandal                     3.4 10      10.70
        NBC     Bad Judge-Series Prem.      1.3  4       5.84
        FOX     Gracepoint-Series Prem.     1.2  3       4.76
        CW      Reign - Season Premiere     0.4  1       1.01
                
9:30    NBC     A to Z - Series Premiere    1.2  3       4.79
                
10:00   ABC     How To Get Away With Murder 3.3 10      12.15
        NBC     Parenthood                  1.3  4       4.34

*Revisions*:
Grey's Anatomy, Scandal and How To Get Away With Murder were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also below.

Note: the final ratings below for Thursday Night Football represent the combined ratings of the game on BOTH the NFL Network and CBS. To pre-empt the "Why/How Can They Do That?" questions, the airings on both networks contain the exact same ads, and TV ratings are all about measuring the number of people that watch the ads for pricing purposes.

*Preliminary *:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

On CBS, NFL Kickoff earned a preliminary 2.8, up 4 percent from last week's preliminary 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Thursday Night Football (Vikings/Packers) scored a preliminary 4.4, down 2 percent from last week's preliminary 4.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC Grey's Anatomy garnered a series low 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 16 percent from a 3.1 for last weeks premiere. Scandal notched a 3.3, down 15 percent from a series high 3.9 adults 18-49 rating for last seasons premiere. How to Get Away With Murder earned a 3.2, down 18 percent from a 3.9 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser matched last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Bad Judge garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating down 41 percent from a 2.2 for last years 9PM fall premiere of The Michael J. Fox Show.. Your predictions were accurate. The series premiere of A to Z notched a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 43 percent from a 2.1 for the 9:30PM premiere of The Michael J. Fox Show. Your predictions were a bit too optimistic. Parenthood earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 7 percent from last weeks 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones scored a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 6 percent from a 1.6 for last weeks premiere. The series premiere of Gracepoint garnered a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down29 percent from a 1.7 for last years premiere of Rake. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On the CW, the season premiere of The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, dowm 25 percent from a 1.2 for last seasons premiere but up 13 percent from a 0.8 for last seasons finale. The season premiere of Reign scored a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 50 percent from a 0.8 for last seasons premiere and matching the season one finale.


----------



## DevdogAZ

How are we still considering CW to be a "broad"cast network when they pull such horrible ratings and viewership. They're not really even trying to be broad. At this point, shouldn't they just become a cable net?


----------



## NorthAlabama

broadcast doesn't refer to the audience size or the station and program ratings, but to one technology used to deliver the network's signal.

so, yes, we should still consider cw to be a broadcast network, albeit one that programs and delivers content to a small audience.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, October 3 2014 *#100314



Code:


Time    Net     Show                     18-49 Ratng/Sh   Total Viewers (Mill.)
8:00    ABC     Last Man Standing           1.2   5          6.64
        CBS     The Amazing Race            1.2   5          6.16
        NBC     Bad Judge - R               0.8   3          4.03
        FOX     Utopia                      0.6   3          1.75
        CW      Whose Line Is It Anyway?    0.4   2          1.28
                
8:30    NBC     A to Z - R                  0.8   3          3.03
        CW      Whose Line Is It Anyway?-R  0.3   1          1.09
                
9:00    ABC     Shark Tank                  1.8   6          7.07
        CBS     Hawaii Five-0               1.3   5          9.71
        NBC     Dateline (9-11PM)           1.1   4          5.42
        FOX     Gotham - R                  0.6   2          1.78
        CW      America's Next Top Model    0.4   2          1.14
                
10:00   CBS     Blue Bloods                 1.2   4         10.68
        ABC     20/20                       1.2   4          4.75

_*Comments*_:

ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, the one-hour season premiere of Last Man Standing scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 20 percent from a 1.5 for the previous season premiere and down 14 percent from a 1.4 for its previous season finale. Shark Tank earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 5 percent from a 1.9 for last weeks two-hour premiere. 20/20 garnered a 1.2, down 25 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.2, up 9 percent from a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. Hawaii Five-0 notched a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, up 8 percent from a 1.2 for last weeks premiere. Blue Bloods scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with last weeks premiere.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.1, down 21 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Utopia scored a 0.6, down 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Whose Line Is It Anyway earned a0.4, down 33 percent from a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Americas Next Top Model scored a 0.4, up 25 percent from a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode.


----------



## astrohip

[I revised this post to show the final ratings. I've been trying to wait until finals are posted to avoid having to change my post, but in this case, TvBTN didn't update until Tuesday, two days later. I'm trying to balance getting these ratings posted promptly, versus waiting for finals. I'll play it by ear and see how it goes. Also, I am temporarily in a time zone five hours away, which ain't helping. Well, it's helping me, but not my posts/updates ]

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 5, 2014* #100514



Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49       Viewers
7:00PM  CBS   NFL Overrun (7:00-7:30PM)   6.9  25     19.65
        ABC   Once Upon A Time -R         0.9   3      3.58
        FOX   The Simpsons -R             0.6   2      1.71
                  
7:30PM  NBC   Football Night in America   2.7   9      7.69
        CBS   60 Minutes (7:30 - 8:30)    2.5   8     14.23
        FOX   Bob's Burgers               1.4   4      3.14
                  
8:00PM  NBC   Football Night in America   3.9  12     10.76
        ABC   Once Upon A Time            3.3   9      9.24
        FOX   The Simpsons                2.0   6      4.27
                  
8:30PM  NBC   Sunday Night Football       7.4  21     19.39
        CBS   Madam Secretary (8:30-9:30) 1.6   4     12.20
        FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine          1.6   4      3.31
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Resurrection                2.0   5      6.74
        FOX   Family Guy                  1.9   5      3.63
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The Good Wife (9:30-10:30)  1.4   4     10.83
        FOX   Mulaney                     1.0   3      2.30
                  
10:00PM ABC   Revenge                     1.4   4      5.27
                  
10:30PM CBS   CSI                         1.3   4      8.04

*Revisions*:
Once Upon A Time and Resurrection were each adjusted up two tenths and Revenge was adjusted up a single tenth while Madam Secretary was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

Preliminary Comments:

NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS & NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Due to the NFL overrun, CBS' primetime lineup was delayed in multiple markets in the Eastern and Central Time Zones, with 60 Minutes starting at 7:30, Madam Secretary at 8:30, The Good Wife at 9:30and CSI at 10:30. Ratings for CBS are tentative and likely to change.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Bengals/Patriots) earned a preliminary 6.9, down from last week's preliminary 7.6 (Saints/Cowboys) adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a football-inflated 2.5, up from from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.7, up three tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. CSI was even with last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time scored a 3.1, down six tenths from last week's premiere, which earned a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. Resurrection garnered a 1.8, down seven tenths from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the premiere of Bob's Burgers earned a 1.4 adults 18-49, down from the 2.2 last season's premiere earned. The Simpsons scored a 2.0, down almost two full ratings points from last week's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 1.6, down a full ratings point from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy notched a 1.9, way down from last week's hour-long premiere, which earned a 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Mulaney earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## TAsunder

I am unconvinced that the unscheduled CBS overruns give a boost to The Good Wife... possibly also not Madam Secretary. The Good Wife has had basically the same ratings no matter if there was an overrun or not. And it started almost exactly on time on Sunday (at least, here it did). And 60 minutes seemed to do pretty well despite starting on time.


----------



## cherry ghost

Why do they call it "NFL Overrun" when it's scheduled until 7:30?


----------



## dswallow

cherry ghost said:


> Why do they call it "NFL Overrun" when it's scheduled until 7:30?


As I recall the starting times of those shows were actually 10 minutes later this Sunday... 8:40 for Madam Secretary; 10:40 for CSI. Hence, "overrun," or more accurately intentionally misleading scheduling.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> I am unconvinced that the unscheduled CBS overruns give a boost to The Good Wife... possibly also not Madam Secretary. The Good Wife has had basically the same ratings no matter if there was an overrun or not. And it started almost exactly on time on Sunday (at least, here it did). And 60 minutes seemed to do pretty well despite starting on time.


According to the CBS twitter account, most of the country got their CBS shows on time this week. Only New York state and Hartford, CT were delayed, and they were only delayed by 10 minutes, so it's not a good week to determine whether the overruns have an effect on the schedule.


----------



## astrohip

Sunday final ratings finally came in (Tuesday!). Update above.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> According to the CBS twitter account, most of the country got their CBS shows on time this week. Only New York state and Hartford, CT were delayed, and they were only delayed by 10 minutes, so it's not a good week to determine whether the overruns have an effect on the schedule.


Sure it is. If most people had the show on time and it had the same ratings as during a week when they were delayed, then it seems to offer evidence that the actual overrun doesn't offer benefit, just the fact that the NFL is the lead-in does.


----------



## aindik

TAsunder said:


> Sure it is. If most people had the show on time and it had the same ratings as during a week when they were delayed, then it seems to offer evidence that the actual overrun doesn't offer benefit, just the fact that the NFL is the lead-in does.


Right. Nearly every week when there's a late national game, there's an overrun. The rare week when there isn't one could be pretty useful.


----------



## LoadStar

astrohip said:


> Sunday final ratings finally came in (Tuesday!). Update above.


And yet another across the board increase for ABC. Absolutely bizarre.

Edit: across the board increase on Monday as well.

FYI: I only comment on it because it is a bizarre statistical anomaly, not that it means much in the grand scheme of things. I've never seen the ratings for a network consistently increased across the board on a daily basis.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Sure it is. If most people had the show on time and it had the same ratings as during a week when they were delayed, then it seems to offer evidence that the actual overrun doesn't offer benefit, just the fact that the NFL is the lead-in does.





aindik said:


> Right. Nearly every week when there's a late national game, there's an overrun. The rare week when there isn't one could be pretty useful.


Gotcha. I was thinking you were saying that this week's ratings don't prove there is an increase when there is an NFL overrun, so I was pointing out that this wasn't a very widespread or typical overrun. But if you're pointing to this week as an example of CBS' ratings being boosted even when there isn't an overrun, I can see that.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 6, 2014 (Live + Same Day) * #100614



Code:


Time    Net  Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS  The Big Bang Theory     4.5  14     15.75
        NBC  The Voice (8-10PM)      3.7  10     12.41
        FOX  Gotham                  2.5   7      6.36
        ABC  DWTS (8-10PM)           1.9   5     12.74
        CW   The Originals           0.7   2      1.36
    
8:30PM  CBS  The Big Bang Theory -R  2.9   9     11.72
                 
9:00PM  CBS  Scorpion                2.5   7     11.93
        FOX  Sleepy Hollow           1.7   5      4.46
        CW   Supernatural Recap      0.5   1      1.07
                     
10:00PM NBC  The Blacklist           2.6   8      9.98
        ABC  Castle                  2.0   5      9.90
        CBS  NCIS: LA                1.6   5      8.68

*Finals/Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory, The Voice, Dancing with the Stars and Castle were each adjusted up a tenth while The Blacklist was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminaries*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.6, down four tenths from last week's 4.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist scored a 2.7, down a single tenth from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory garnered a 4.4, down four tenths from last week's 4.8 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion notched a 2.5, down six tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a series low 1.6, down three tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.5, down three tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Castle garnered a 1.9, down three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, the second season premiere of The Originals earned a 0.7 down from the 1.0 the series premiere earned last year and the 0.8 the season one finale earned. Your predictions were correct!


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, October 7, 2014*
(All Live + Same Day Ratings)
#100714



Code:


Time    Net     Show               18-49 Rating  18-49 Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  CBS     NCIS                   2.6         9              17.27
        NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)     2.5         8               9.07
        CW      The Flash              1.9         6               4.79
        ABC     Selfie                 1.2         4               3.99
        FOX     Family Guy -R          0.9         3               1.96
        
8:30PM  ABC     Manhattan Love Story   0.9         3               3.27
                    
9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: New Orleans      2.3         7              15.39
        ABC     S.H.I.E.L.D.           1.7         5               4.73
        FOX     New Girl               1.4         4               2.61
        CW      Supernatural           1.1         4               2.48
                    
9:30PM  FOX     The Mindy Project      1.0         3               2.19
                    
10:00PM NBC     Chicago Fire           2.1         7               8.37
        CBS     Person Of Interest     1.6         5               9.63
        ABC     Forever                1.3         4               5.35

*Finals/Revisions*:
Selfie, The Voice, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. , New Girl and The Flash were each adjusted up a single tenth while Supernatural was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminaries*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS led with with total viewers.

On NBC, a recap episode of The Voice earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.

On CBS, NCIS was even with last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. NCIS: New Orleans matched last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest earned a 1.6, down two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the series premiere of The Flash earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, making it the CW's most-watched and highest-rated series debut since The Vampire Diaries premiered in 2009. Your predictions were correct. The tenth season premiere of Supernatural earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with the 1.2 the ninth season premiere earned.

On ABC, Selfie scored a 1.1, down half a ratings point from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Manhattan Love Story garnered a 0.9, down six tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a series low 1.6, down two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Forever notched a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, New Girl matched last weeks 1.3. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## jamesbobo

Looks like Selfie and Manhattan Love Story will be early cancellations.


----------



## Azlen

Big Bang Theory's ratings keep dropping. We all know that it's totally because of Kaley's haircut, right?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, October 8, 2014* #100814


Code:


Time    Net   Show                      18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   Survivor                  2.5   8      9.59
        ABC   The Middle                2.1   7      7.70
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen            1.4   5      3.81
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura    1.3   4      8.69
        CW    Arrow                     1.0   3      2.81
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs             2.3   7      7.32
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Modern Family             3.6  11     10.63
        CBS   Criminal Minds            2.3   7     10.45
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU        1.7   5      7.55
        FOX   Red Band Society          0.9   3      2.91
        CW    The Flash -R              0.6   2      2.09
        
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                 2.9   8      8.28
                  
10:00PM CBS   Stalker                   1.7   5      8.17
        NBC   Chicago PD                1.5   5      6.63
        ABC   Nashville                 1.5   5      5.61

*Final Revisions*:
Modern Family was adjusted up two tenths, The Middle, The Goldbergs, and black-ish were each adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary Comments:*

ABC was number one in Adults 18- 49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.5, up a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 2.3, down four tenths from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker garnered a 1.7, down three tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs notched a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a 3.4, down three tenths from last week's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish scored a 2.8, up two tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura garnered a 1.3, down two tenths from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU earned a 1.7, down a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hell's Kitchen matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Red Band Society earned a 0.9, down two tenths from last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, the season premiere of Arrow earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating up a tenth from the 0.9 last season's premiere earned. Your predictions were about right!


----------



## cherry ghost

Error Causes Months of False TV Ratings


----------



## Azlen

It was pretty obvious that something was wrong with ABC getting adjusted up all the time.


----------



## astrohip

If there's a class-action settlement, I feel this thread should get a cut.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I was just coming here to post about this. Pretty crazy that a computer glitch would go unnoticed like that, even when people were publicly questioning the odd results.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, are you going to post months of corrections?? heh heh


----------



## Worf

Well, it happened in March, near the end of the last TV season, so at worst the ratings were screwed up for a bunch of summer shows. to which we don't have much correcting to do.

And it could've taken a while to find the bug - I mean CBS noticed it but that would've taken several weeks worth of data to actually figure out something strange is going on, and then someone has to go and figure out what happened in the software and fix the bug.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Yeah, are you going to post months of corrections?? heh heh


Absolutely. You deserve to get what you're paying for.

Oh wait...


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, October 9, 2014* #100914



Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  ABC   Grey's Anatomy               2.4   8         8.48
        CBS   Thur Football Kickoff        2.0   8         7.30
        FOX   Bones                        1.6   5         6.39
        NBC   The Biggest Loser            1.2   4         4.57
        CW    The Vampire Diaries          0.8   2         1.67
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Thur Night Football          5.4  18        15.85
            
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                      3.0   9         9.52
        NBC   Bad Judge                    1.3   4         5.24
        FOX   Gracepoint                   0.9   3         3.80
        CW    Reign                        0.4   2         1.09
                  
9:30PM  NBC   A to Z                       1.0   3         3.63
                  
10:00PM ABC   How to Get Away W/Murder     3.1  10        10.81
        NBC   Parenthood                   1.3   4         4.25

*Final Revisions*:
Bones and The Vampire Diaries were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also below.

Note: the final ratings below for Thursday Night Football represent the combined ratings of the game on BOTH the NFL Network and CBS. To pre-empt the "Why/How Can They Do That?" questions, the airings on both networks contain the exact same ads, and TV ratings are all about measuring the number of people that watch the ads for pricing purposes.

*Preliminary Comments*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

On CBS, NFL Kickoff earned a preliminary 2.5, down three tenths from last week's preliminary 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Thursday Night Football (Indianapolis/Houston) scored a preliminary 3.8, down from last week's 4.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC Grey's Anatomy garnered a 2.4, down two tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal notched a 3.0, down four tenths from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away With Murder earned a 3.1, down two tenths from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a series low 1.2, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Bad Judge matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. A to Z notched a 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Gracepoint garnered a 0.9, down three tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.7, down two tenths from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## LoadStar

Yeah, looks like they fixed it. ABC didn't get adjusted up across the board.


----------



## astrohip

[Sunday afternoon, and still no final Friday revisions, so I'm going to go with the prelims]

[Tues Oct 14: Final revisions finally posted. I'm not going to change the chart below, but here are the revisions:

Shark Tank, Dateline and Blue Bloods were each adjusted up a tenth while Hawaii Five-0 was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings. ]

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, October 10 2014 *#101014



Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  ABC   Last Man Standing           1.2   5      6.56
        CBS   The Amazing Race            1.1   4      5.97
        NBC   Bad Judge -R                0.7   3      3.58
        FOX   Utopia                      0.7   3      1.87
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway     0.6   2      1.54
                  
8:30PM  ABC   Cristela                    1.3   5      6.57
        NBC   A to Z -R                   0.5   2      2.23
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway -R  0.5   2      1.50
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank                  1.9   6      7.30
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0               1.3   4      9.17
        NBC   Dateline (9-11PM)           1.0   4      5.10
        FOX   Gotham -R                   0.4   1      1.56
        CW    America's Next Top Model    0.4   1      1.04
                  
10:00PM ABC   20 /20                      1.2   4      5.10
        CBS   Blue Bloods                 1.2   4     10.83

*Comments*:

ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Cristela earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic. Shark Tank matched last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 garnered a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Utopia scored a 0.7, up a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Whose Line Is It Anyway earned a 0.6, up two tenths from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. Americas Next Top Model matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

The Cancellation Bear is making its first appearance of the new season. Its projections aren't perfect, but they are darn good. I'll post them for each network.











[I can't get the graphics to display properly, so I will be posting a screen shot along with the accompanying comments.]


----------



## astrohip

*NBC Predictions: 'A to Z' Is Likely To Be Canceled*










Rookie A to Z premiered with just a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. That's well within the "likely to be canceled" range for NBC shows. The Cancellation Bear will enjoy dining on it. Bad Judge premiered with a 1.3 rating. Ditto. However, the bear likes to limit his headlines to one show at a time if possible. It can wait until next week.

How is Chicago Fire certain to be renewed already? Read this.

Note: The bear doesn't predict rookie shows as "certain to be renewed" for a while, no matter how well they start.

While we wait for the return of Bubble Watch, here are some NBC notes from Tom Shaw:
Bad Judge and A to Z did as well as NBC's other Thursday comedies have recently; they might get a couple extra episodes to cover through January, but won't survive past NBC reshuffling the night for The Blacklist.


----------



## astrohip

*FOX Predictions: 'Mulaney' Is Certain To Be Canceled*










Mulaney is certain to be canceled. Even on the train wreck that is Fox this season, it's premiere ratings landed it directly into the Cancellation Bear's jaws. The bear wouldn't be surprised to see it at 7:30pm Sunday sooner, rather than later, to burn off whatever episodes remain.

Gracepoint's premiere ratings put it in danger from the bear as well, but it can wait until next week to be in the headline.

The Mindy Project ratings continue to be terrible. Still, it went contra prediction for the bear last season for some undefined reason, and that gives the bear pause before moving it lower than a "toss up".

Note: The bear doesn't predict rookie shows as "certain to be renewed" for a while, no matter how well they start.

Why isn't third season show The Mindy Project certain to be renewed like most third season shows? Read this.

While we wait for the return of Bubble Watch, here are some Fox notes from Tom Shaw:
As many expected, Utopia will swap timeslots with MasterChef Jr. I doubt this move particularly helps New Girl or The Mindy Project; The Voice getting out of the hour might.
Gracepoint always seemed like a tough sell; you have all 12 or so people that had heard of Broadchurch but were scared away by British accents, and whatever tiny sliver of demo is interested in long-form mysteries. Unsurprisingly, this arrived DOA. Fox doesn't have much to replace this with (as it is, they have an hour of repeats scheduled for Fridays), so they will likely just ride this out.

-


----------



## astrohip

*CBS Predictions: 'Scorpion' Is Likely To Be Renewed*










CBS canceled both of their rookie dramas last season. On the assembly line that is the CBS syndication machine that year lost introducing a new show in to the pipeline likely means an lost income down the road.

CBS premiered four Fall rookie dramas (three produced by CBS) to prevent that from happening again. So far, Scorpion is looking like the safest of the bunch, it's likely to be renewed. It's been four years (2010-11) since more than one CBS rookie drama survived, but the bear thinks that more than one surviving this season looks like a pretty good bet. NCIS: New Orleans is currently looking pretty safe too. It's week in the headline will come later.

Note: The bear doesn't predict rookie shows as "certain to be renewed" for a while, no matter how well they start.

How is Elementary already certain to be renewed even though it hasn't premiered? Read this.

While we wait for the return of Bubble Watch, here are some CBS notes from Tom Shaw:
On one hand, Stalker premiered higher than NCIS:LA and Person Of Interest did this season; on the other hand, Stalker is unlikely to stay at that rating. Unless this holds up really well, it is likely to be ambushed by CSI: Cyber or Battle Creek come January.
Madam Secretary is really compatible with The Good Wife... including the same terrible demo ratings. (And The Amazing Race is suffering on Fridays to boot.) NFL fluctuations will probably give this enough leash for a backorder of some length, but I doubt it gets renewed.


----------



## astrohip

*ABC Predictions: 'Manhattan Love Story' Is Likely To Be Canceled*










Rookie Manhattan Love Story premiered with just a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. That's well within the "likely to be canceled" range for ABC shows. The Cancellation Bear will enjoy dining on it. Selfie premiered with a 1.6 rating. Ditto. However, the bear likes to limit his headlines to one show at a time if possible. Selfie's headline can wait until next week.

Rookie drama Forever ratings plunged in it's third episode. If the bear wasn't so lazy, he'd have moved it to "likely to be canceled" by now.

The premiere ratings for Last Man Standing should worry its fans. It will be near the 88 episode threshold at the end of this season, the Syndication Gods will provide no more extraordinary assistance.

Note: The bear doesn't predict rookie shows as "certain to be renewed" for a while, no matter how well they start.

How is Nashville already certain to be renewed? Read this.

While we wait for the return of Bubble Watch, here are some ABC notes from Tom Shaw:
On one hand, Selfie and Manhattan Love Story, unlike last year's Tuesday comedies, aren't scheduled against two other comedy blocks. On the other hand, they're scheduled against The Voice and NCIS. Unsurprisingly, they premiered well below any of the Wednesday ABC comedies.
As to how long they run, ABC has just two replacement comedies in the wings (Fresh Off The Boat and Galavant). With Fresh Off The Boat all but destined to replace Cristela when that fizzles, Selfie and MLS have to hope for Galavant to turn out just okay:
If Galavant turns out great, then ABC will want to run it after Modern Family and won't need a Tuesday comedy to survive to pair it with.
If Galavant turns out terribly, then ABC will effectively run it in Summer after one of the Wednesday comedies runs out of episodes, and won't need a Tuesday comedy to pair it with.
If Galavant turns out mediocrely, then ABC won't run it on Wednesday and will be forced to give a Tuesday comedy (probably Selfie) a backorder just to have something to pair it with.
In any case, I certainly don't expect either to be back next year.
Forever, after a surprisingly strong start, promptly turned into ABC's worst rated drama. You can resume making your ironic Title / Lifespan jokes.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> Gracepoint always seemed like a tough sell; you have all 12 or so people that had heard of Broadchurch but were scared away by British accents, and whatever tiny sliver of demo is interested in long-form mysteries. Unsurprisingly, this arrived DOA. Fox doesn't have much to replace this with (as it is, they have an hour of repeats scheduled for Fridays), so they will likely just ride this out.
Click to expand...

because this is a 10ep miniseries, i'm confused...i understand the claim gracepoint arrived doa, but are they saying it's unlikely to be renewed for a second season, or it might be cancelled before all 10eps air?

i fall into the "interested in long-form mysteries" category. for me it's just beginning to find it's way, and i was close to deleting the sp following the pilot - i'm now ready to stay with the season.

p.s. thanks for the predictions! :up:


----------



## TAsunder

I believe there will be a second season of Broadchurch, so it would make sense that there is a possible season 2 of Gracepoint.

My wife and I tried to watch it... we just couldn't do it. It was almost a scene-by-scene remake and we've already seen Broadchurch so it just doesn't seem worth our time.


----------



## astrohip

*I need some feedback from y'all...*

The Final Ratings are coming later and later. Here it is Tuesday late afternoon, the Monday prelims are up, and the Sunday Finals are still not posted. It seems lately that the prelims get posted mid-afternoon the next day (let's call it 14-16 hours post viewing), but finals are coming a day after that, maybe 40 hours post viewing. Finals used to be late the same afternoon, but now have a day gap.

I can post the prelims (chart/numbers & verbage), and then post the verbage from the finals when it's out, or I can wait until the finals are released, and post the numbers from that. I don't like waiting too long, as it may seem stale to some, but I'll leave it up to the thread followers (if there is a consensus).

Doesn't matter either way to me, same amount of editing. The only thing I don't want to do is post the prelims, then repost the chart with the finals.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DevdogAZ

I think it's more realistic to see the chart with the final adjustments rather than the chart with the wrong numbers and then the writeup with the adjustments. It's just easier to process the correct numbers in chart form.

And for any of us that really want the unadjusted numbers sooner, there are multiple sources where we can go.

As for the delay, I suspect this is related to Nielsen catching up on the backlog due to the screwup that they spent the last several days trying to correct. I would expect that once they get all the restated numbers out there, they should get back on the regular schedule within a day or two.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *I need some feedback from y'all...*
> 
> The Final Ratings are coming later and later. Here it is Tuesday late afternoon, the Monday prelims are up, and the Sunday Finals are still not posted. It seems lately that the prelims get posted mid-afternoon the next day (let's call it 14-16 hours post viewing), but finals are coming a day after that, maybe 40 hours post viewing. Finals used to be late the same afternoon, but now have a day gap.
> 
> I can post the prelims (chart/numbers & verbage), and then post the verbage from the finals when it's out, or I can wait until the finals are released, and post the numbers from that. I don't like waiting too long, as it may seem stale to some, but I'll leave it up to the thread followers (if there is a consensus).
> 
> Doesn't matter either way to me, same amount of editing. The only thing I don't want to do is post the prelims, then repost the chart with the finals.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Whatever is easiest for you. I know it takes some time doing this and if it's easier to do one post for each day rather than two, it works for me.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> As for the delay, I suspect this is related to Nielsen catching up on the backlog due to the screwup that they spent the last several days trying to correct. I would expect that once they get all the restated numbers out there, they should get back on the regular schedule within a day or two.


You may be right. Sunday's finals were released 30 minutes ago, and Monday's ten minutes later.

Here we go...


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 12, 2014 *#101214



Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (Millions)
7:00   FOX   NFL Football - Live         8.3  26         24.47
       NBC   Football Night in America   1.4   4          4.52
       CBS   60 Minutes                  1.3   4         10.19
       ABC   AFHV - Season Premiere      1.2   4          5.46
             
7:30   FOX   The OT (7:50-8PM)           5.5  17         14.56
       NBC   Football Night in America   1.4   4          4.32
             
8:00   NBC   Football Night in America   4.0  12         11.42
       FOX   The Simpsons                3.3   9          7.33
       ABC   Once Upon A Time            2.7   7          7.92
       CBS   Madam Secretary             1.4   4         11.45
             
8:30   NBC   Sunday Night Football       6.6  18         18.09
       FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine          2.2   6          4.51
             
9:00   FOX   Family Guy - R              1.7   4          3.42
       ABC   Resurrection                1.5   4          5.55
       CBS   The Good Wife               1.3   3         10.39
             
9:30   FOX   Mulaney                     1.1   3          2.19
             
10:00  CBS   CSI                         1.4   4          8.77
       ABC   Revenge                     1.2   3          4.66

[SIZE="1"]Nielsen TV Ratings: ©2014 The Nielsen Company[/SIZE]

*Revisions*:
Once Upon A Time, Brooklyn Nine-Nine and Resurrection were each adjusted up a tenth while Madam Secretary was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS, FOX & NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Due to the NFL overrun, CBS' primetime lineup was delayed by 18 minutes in multiple markets in the Eastern and Central Time Zones. Ratings for CBS are tentative and likely to change.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Giants/Eagles) earned a preliminary 6.0, down 13 percent from last week's (Bengals/Patriots) preliminary 6.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.3, down 48 percent from last week's football inflated 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.5, down 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife earned a 1.3, down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. CSI notched a 1.4, up 8 percent from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the season premiere of Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with last seasons premiere. Once Upon A Time scored a 2.6, down 21 percent from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Resurrection garnered a series low 1.4, down 30 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge tied its series low with a 1.2, down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, NFL Football earned a preliminary 8.3 adults 18-49 rating. The OT garnered a preliminary 5.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons scored a 3.3, up 65 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 2.1, up 31 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Mulaney earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, up 10 percent from a 1.0 for last weeks premiere.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 13, 2014 * #101314



Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00   CBS   The Big Bang Theory         4.5  14      15.32
       NBC   The Voice                   4.0  11      13.28
       FOX   Gotham                      2.4   7       6.39
       ABC   Dancing with the Stars      2.0   6      12.74
       CW    The Originals               0.7   2       1.29
             
8:30   CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R     2.8   8      11.38
             
9:00   CBS   Scorpion                    2.4   6      11.51
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow               1.7   5       4.76
       CW    Jane The Virgin-Ser Prem    0.6   2       1.61
             
10:00  NBC   The Blacklist               2.8   8       9.76
       ABC   Castle                      1.9   6       9.17
       CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles           1.6   5       9.24

[SIZE="1"]Nielsen TV Ratings: ©2014 The Nielsen Company[/SIZE]

*Revisions*:
The Voice and Dancing With The Stars were each adjusted up a tenth while The Big Bang Theory and Castle were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: CBS was preempted in San Francisco from 8-9PM and the CW was was preempted in St. Louis for Monday Night Football. Ratings for both networks are likely inflated and subject to adjustment in the final ratings.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.9, up 5 percent from last week's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist scored a 2.8, up 8 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory garnered a possibly-inflated 4.6, up 2 percent from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion notched a 2.4, down 4 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles matched last week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.4, down 4 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars matched last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Castle matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Originals earned a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating even with last weeks premiere. The series premiere of Jane the Virgin scored a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 100 percent from a 0.3 for last seasons premiere of Beauty & the Beast and up 33 percent a 0.4 for the premiere of Star-Crossed. Your predictions were accurate. It was the CW's best performance in the Monday 9PM timeslot since the series finale of Gossip Girl.


----------



## mattack

I admittedly only skim them, but do whatever's the least amount of work.. wait until it's all done & post it..

heck, I wouldn't care if you did it a week at a time.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, I say do what's easiest.

Wow, all the shows on Monday scored 9M viewers each. Probably the lowest of any NCIS show who normally scores double-digits.


----------



## aindik

If I'm voting between fast and right, I vote right.


----------



## astrohip

from today's New York Times

*Nielsen Recount Strips ABC News of Win Over NBC News*



> The first fallout is in from the long-running misreporting of ratings by the Nielsen Company, and ABC News has lost its best story of the year.
> 
> Instead of toppling NBCs evening newscast during the week of Sept. 29 for the first time in over 260 weeks, it turns out NBC News actually won that week too, in terms of overall news audience.
> 
> The revised numbers, which Nielsen issued after acknowledging last week that it had reported inaccurate ratings for the past seven months, showed ABC had received more than 300,000 viewers than it deserved, and NBC had been shortchanged by 33,000.
> 
> The new numbers put NBC back on top with 8.283 million viewers to 8.113 million for ABC. NBC was also on top last week ABC was still able to claim the lead among viewers that determine most ad sales for news programming, those between the ages of 25 and 54, but the margin was much narrower.
> 
> ABC continued to stress the momentum it had built in the evening news ratings, especially in that 25-to-54 group, but NBC executives pointed out that ABC began closing that gap with NBC in April, and now Nielsen has acknowledged its numbers were wrong beginning in March.
> 
> NBC expects that many weeks when ABC claimed it had won in the 25-to-54 group, it will turn out that NBC actually did.
> 
> Nielsen did not acknowledge that the error gave all the additional viewing to one network, ABC, but all the networks have since said that was the case.


----------



## TAsunder

I am never clear on CBS and the NFL on Sunday. My broadcast was delayed 15 minutes. Was this not true everywhere?


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> I am never clear on CBS and the NFL on Sunday. My broadcast was delayed 15 minutes. Was this not true everywhere?


Not in the NY Metro where the only late game was the "national" game on Fox. Jets were on 1PM and Giants played Sunday night.

As usual, you see the big downtick in ratings for 60 Minutes and a smaller downtick for MS and TGW. The 10PM show was actually up a bit, since it was on at a time when us East Coasters could watch if we chose to.


----------



## Azlen

TAsunder said:


> I am never clear on CBS and the NFL on Sunday. My broadcast was delayed 15 minutes. Was this not true everywhere?


The markets that were delayed on CBS Sunday night were the Eastern and Central time zone markets that had the late game. Those were Boston, Charlotte, Buffalo, Cincinnati, Miami, Detroit, Wisconsin, Minnesota and parts of North Dakota.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> *Nielsen Recount Strips ABC News of Win Over NBC News*


subsequently, nbc has started running the contratulations "brian williams 10th anniversary" promo.


----------



## aindik

TAsunder said:


> I am never clear on CBS and the NFL on Sunday. My broadcast was delayed 15 minutes. Was this not true everywhere?


NFL Sunday afternoons are split between CBS and Fox. On a given Sunday, one of the two networks gets a "doubleheader" (the right to broadcast 2 games in each market that day) while the other one gets a single game. The two networks split the first 16 weeks, each getting a doubleheader in 8 weeks (though it's not strictly every other week). The last week, week 17, both networks have doubleheaders.

The network with the doubleheader will broadcast its marquee game at 4:25 ET, to almost all of the country. In those weeks for CBS, its prime time schedule will be delayed in almost the entire eastern half of the country.

The network without the doubleheader only broadcasts one game. It has games at 1:00 and games at 4:05, but only gets to broadcast one or the other in each market. For markets in ET and CT (the only relevant markets for delaying the prime time schedule), this is almost always a game at 1:00 ET. A market in ET or CT will only get a game at 4:05 on the non-doubleheader network if:
a) Its local team is playing in the 4:05 game, or
b) Its local team is playing a home game at 1:00 on the doubleheader network.

The second one is because, by rule, the NFL gives home teams an exclusivity window on TV. The network affiliate carrying a team playing a home game in the home market is guaranteed that no other network will carry an NFL game locally at that time.

So, when CBS doesn't have a doubleheader, it's usually only those markets that fall into a or b who will have their prime time schedules delayed.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, October 14, 2014* #101414



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers 
8:00    NBC   The Voice                   3.4  11         12.34
        CBS   NCIS                        2.5   8         17.26
        CW    The Flash                   1.7   5          4.27
        ABC   Selfie                      1.0   3          3.44
        FOX   The Simpsons - R            0.8   3          1.87
              
8:30    ABC   Manhattan Love Story        0.9   3          2.87
        FOX   Bob's Burgers - R           0.6   2          1.42
              
9:00    NBC   Marry Me-Series Premiere    2.3   7          7.54
        CBS   NCIS: New Orleans           2.2   6         16.14
        ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.                1.7   5          4.70
        FOX   New Girl                    1.2   4          2.26
        CW    Supernatural                1.0   3          2.13
              
9:30    NBC   About a Boy-Season Prem.    1.7   5          5.83
        FOX   The Mindy Project           1.1   3          2.21
              
10:00   NBC   Chicago Fire                1.9   6          7.11
        CBS   Person Of Interest          1.5   5          9.72
        ABC   Forever                     1.1   3          4.81
[SIZE="1"]
Nielsen TV Ratings Data: ©2014 The Nielsen Company[/SIZE]

*Revisions*:
The Flash, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., The Voice and The Mindy Project were each adjusted up a tenth while About A Boy and Chicago Fire were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS led with with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.3, down 20 percent from a 4.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent Tuesday original and down 18 percent from a 4.0 for Monday's episode. The series premiere of Marry Me garnered a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 8 percent from a 2.5 for the first timeslot original of About A Boy last season. Your predictions were too optimistic. The season premiere of About A Boy notched a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 28 percent from a 2.5 for last seasons first Tuesday night original, but down just 5 percent from its 1.9 season average. Chicago Fire scored a 2.0, down 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS garnered a 2.5, down 4 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans notched a 2.2, down 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest earned a series low a 1.5, down 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash scored a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 16 percent from a 1.9 for last weeks premiere. Supernatural earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 9 percent from a 1.1 for last weeks premiere.

On ABC, Selfie scored a 1.0, down 17 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Manhattan Love Story matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a series low 1.6, down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Forever notched a 1.1, down 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, New Girl scored a 1.2, down 14 percent from last weeks 1.4. The Mindy Project matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

The Flash beating Selfie and Manhattan Love Story?
Ouch.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> The Flash beating Selfie and Manhattan Love Story? Ouch.


And it tied with SHIELD. Pretty impressive for a little startup show going against the Marvel/Disney behemoth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, October 15, 2014 * #101514



Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49     Total Viewers
8:00   CBS   Survivor                    2.3  8     9.33
       ABC   Toy Story of TERROR - R     1.8  6     6.18
       NBC   The Mysteries of Laura      1.4  5     8.67
       FOX   Hell's Kitchen              1.2  4     3.67
       CW    Arrow                       0.8  3     2.32
             
8:30   ABC   Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown 2.2  7     6.24
             
9:00   ABC   Modern Family               3.4 10     9.71
       CBS   Criminal Minds              2.4  7    10.89
       NBC   Law & Order: SVU            1.7  5     7.16
       FOX   Red Band Society            1.0  3     3.17
       CW    The Flash - R               0.5  2     1.67
             
9:30   ABC   black-ish                   2.5  7     6.93
             
10:00  CBS   Stalker                     1.7  5     7.87
       NBC   Chicago PD                  1.6  5     6.78
       ABC   Nashville                   1.3  4     5.02

*Revisions*:
The Mysteries of Laura, Modern Family and Red Band Society were each adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC and CBS tied for number one in Adults 18- 49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, a repeat of the special Toy Story of TERROR! earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 42 percent from a 3.1 for last years premiere. Its The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown notched a 2.1, down 5 percent from last year's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a 3.3, down 6 percent from last week's (reissued) 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish scored a 2.5, down 11 percent from last week's (reissued) 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.3, down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.3, down 8 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 2.4, up 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura matched last weeks 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. scored a 1.6, up 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hell's Kitchen notched a 1.2, down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Red Band Society matched last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow scored a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating , down 20 percent from a 1.0 for last week's premiere. Your predictions were too optimistic.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, October 16, 2014 *#101614


Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers (Millions)
8:00   ABC   Grey's Anatomy              2.4   8         8.43
       CBS   NFL Thur Night Kickoff      2.2   9         7.24
       FOX   Bones                       1.7   6         6.56
       NBC   The Biggest Loser           1.3   4         4.66
       CW    The Vampire Diaries         0.9   3         1.83
             
8:30   CBS   NFL Thur Night Football     5.4   17       16.09
             
9:00   ABC   Scandal                     2.9   9         9.90
       NBC   Bad Judge                   1.2   4         4.68
       FOX   Gracepoint                  0.8   2         3.70
       CW    Reign                       0.4   1         1.27
             
9:30   NBC   A to Z                      1.0   3         3.37
             
10:00  ABC   How To Get Away With Murder 2.8   9         9.79
       NBC   Parenthood                  1.3   4         4.20

*Revisions*:
Bones and How To Get Away With Murder were each adjusted up a tenth while Reign was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also below.

Note: the final ratings below for Thursday Night Football represent the combined ratings of the game on BOTH the NFL Network and CBS. To pre-empt the "Why/How Can They Do That?" questions, the airings on both networks contain the exact same ads, and TV ratings are all about measuring the number of people that watch the ads for pricing purposes.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

On CBS, NFL Kickoff earned a preliminary 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Thursday Night Football (Jets/Patriots) scored a preliminary 3 from last week's preliminary 3.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC Grey's Anatomy matched last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal notched a 2.9, down 3 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away With Murder earned a 2.7, down 13 percent from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.3, up 8 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Bad Judge garnered a 1.2, down from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. A to Z matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Gracepoint garnered a0.8, down 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.9, up 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Reign notched a0.5, up 25 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, October 17, 2014* #101714



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   The Amazing Race        1.4   6      6.57
        ABC   Last Man Standing       1.3   5      6.79
        FOX   Utopia                  0.7   3      1.77
        NBC   Marry Me -R             0.6   3      2.75
        CW    Jane the Virgin -R      0.3   1      1.25
                  
8:30PM  ABC   Cristela                1.2   4      5.99
        NBC   About a Boy -R          0.6   2      2.37
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank              1.9   7      7.32
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0           1.2   4      9.18
        NBC   Dateline (9-11PM)       1.2   4      5.78
        FOX   Gotham -R               0.5   2      1.46
        CW    America's Nxt Tp Mdl    0.3   1      1.06
                  
10:00PM CBS   Blue Bloods             1.2   4     10.70
        ABC   20 /20                  1.1   4      4.59

*Revisions*:
No original programs were adjusted among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings. 
_[ed: I waited three days to post the finals, for this?]_

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.3, up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela earned a 1.2, down 8 percent from a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. Shark Tank notched a 1.9, down 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 garnered a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a season-high 1.4,up 27 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Utopia matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Americas Next Top Model earned a 0.3, down 25 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 19, 2014 * #101914



Code:


Time      Net     Show                       18-49        Viewers 
7:00PM    FOX     NFL Overrun                8.8   32     26.98
          CBS     60 Minutes                 1.2   3      11.39
          ABC     AFH Videos                 1.1   3       5.26
                                                          
7:30PM    FOX     The OT                     5.1   17     13.78
          NBC     Football Night in America  2.0   7       6.05
                                                          
8:00 PM   NBC     Football Night in America  4.1   13     12.61
          FOX     The Simpsons               3.6   10      7.76
          ABC     Once Upon A Time           2.7   7       8.07
          CBS     Madam Secretary            1.5   4      12.28
                                                          
8:30PM    NBC     Sunday Night Football      8.2   23     23.78
          FOX     Brooklyn Nine-Nine         2.5   7       5.22
                                                          
9:00PM    FOX     Family Guy                 2.5   6       4.74
          ABC     Resurrection               1.4   3       5.07
          CBS     The Good Wife              1.4   3      10.88
                                                          
9:30PM    FOX     Mulaney                    1.0   3       2.25
                                                          
10:00PM   CBS     CSI                        1.4   3       8.85
          ABC     Revenge                    1.3   4       5.00

*Revisions*:
The Simpsons and Madam Secretary were each adjusted up a tenth while Mulaney was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for FOX & NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Note: CBS prime was delayed by 14 minutes in some Eastern and Central time zones due to late running NFL football. Ratings are tentative and subject to change

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (49ers-Broncos) earned a preliminary 7.0, up from last week's 6.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror special scored a 3.5, up two tenths from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 2.5, up three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating up from its last original's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. All-but-officially cancelled Mulaney earned a 1.1, even with last week.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time matched last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Resurrection garnered a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge earned a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. CSI matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 20, 2014* #102014



Code:


Time      Net    Show                       18-49           Viewers 
8:00PM    CBS    The Big Bang Theory        4.6   14        16.02
          NBC    The Voice (8-10PM)         3.4    9        11.90
          FOX    Gotham                     2.3    7         6.09
          ABC    DWTS (8-10PM)              2.0    6        12.58
          CW     The Originals              0.6    2         1.27
                                      
8:30PM    CBS    The Millers                2.1    6         8.93
                                                             
9:00PM    CBS    Scorpion                   2.4    6        10.75
          FOX    Sleepy Hollow              1.8    5         5.02
          CW     Jane the Virgin            0.5    1         1.36
                                      
10:00PM   NBC    The Blacklist              2.4    7         9.34
          CBS    NCIS: LA                   1.7    5         8.78
          ABC    Castle                     1.5    5         8.82

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths, The Voice and Gotham were each adjusted up a single tenth while Jane the Virgin was adjusted down two tenths, and The Originals, The Millers and Castle were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers

Note: The CW carried Monday Night Football in the Houston market and ABC was preempted in Pittsburgh. Ratings are subject to change.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.3, down seven tenths from last week's 4.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist scored a 2.4, down four tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory garnered a 4.4, down a tenth from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers second season premiere earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from last season's finale. Scorpion matched last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 1.7, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.2, down two tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow earned a 1.8, up a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 1.6, down three tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Originals matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin scored a 0.7, up a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## mattack

Do you have year over year Treehouse of Horror comparisons? Just for curiousity's sake?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Do you have year over year Treehouse of Horror comparisons? Just for curiosity's sake?


Here's the 2012 ratings. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9319344#post9319344

And here's 2013:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9846679#post9846679


----------



## Tracy

I just noticed this thread! I must be slow in the head. Anyway, thanks for doing it, astrohip. Super interesting. Is a 0.5 for a CW show a decent rating? It looks like CW shows are lower across the board.


----------



## Alfer

My guess is those CW shows will be the first cancelled this season.


----------



## cherry ghost

Alfer said:


> My guess is those CW shows will be the first cancelled this season.


"Jane the Virgin" and "The Flash" have gotten full season orders from CW.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, October 21, 2014* #102114


Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49      Viewers
8:00PM  FOX   2014 World Series       3.4  11     12.19
        NBC   The Voice               3.3  10     11.95
        CBS   NCIS                    2.4   7     17.13
        CW    The Flash               1.5   4      3.59
        ABC   Selfie                  1.1   4      3.82
    
8:30PM  ABC   Manhattan Love Story    0.7   2      2.62
                  
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: New Orleans       2.4   7     16.13
        NBC   Marry Me                1.8   5      5.61
        ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.            1.6   4      4.36
        CW    Supernatural            0.9   2      2.08
                  
9:30PM  NBC   About a Boy             1.4   4      4.63
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago Fire            1.9   6      7.45
        CBS   Person Of Interest      1.5   5      9.40
        ABC   Forever                 1.2   4      4.95

*Revisions*:
The Voice was adjusted up two tenths, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., and The Flash were each adjusted up a tenth while Marry Me were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings. Final World Series Game 1 ratings are also below.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS led with with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for FOX (World Series) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On FOX, coverage of the World Series scored a preliminary 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice earned a x from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me garnered a 1.9, down four tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. About A Boy notched a 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire matched last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS garnered a 2.4, down a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans notched a 2.4, up two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest matched last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Selfie scored a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Manhattan Love Story earned a 0.7, down two tenths from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a series low 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Forever notched a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating

On the CW, The Flash scored a 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural earned a 0.9, down a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, October 22, 2014 *#102214



Code:


Time    Net   Show                     18-49       Viewers 
8:00PM  FOX   World Series Game 2       3.4  11     12.92
        CBS   Survivor                  2.2   7      9.22
        ABC   The Middle                2.1   7      7.29
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura    1.3   4      8.25
        CW    Arrow                     0.9   3      2.55
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs             2.3   7      7.05
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Modern Family             3.4  10     10.16
        CBS   Criminal Minds            2.5   7      9.92
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU        1.6   5      7.19
        CW    The 100                   0.5   1      1.54
        
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                 2.4   7      7.95
                  
10:00PM CBS   Stalker                   1.7   5      7.37
        NBC   Chicago PD                1.5   5      6.85
        ABC   Nashville                 1.4   4      5.37

*Revisions*:
The Middle, The Goldbergs, Modern Family and Criminal Minds were each adjusted up a single tenth while black-ish was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in Adults 18- 49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for FOX (World Series) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On FOX, game 2 of the World Series notched a preliminary 2.9, even with yesterday's preliminary adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle matched the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating its last original earned. The Goldbergs was even with its last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a 3.3, down a tenth from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish matched last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds was even with last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.3, down a tenth from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU earned a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. scored a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow scored a 0.9, up a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of The 100 earned a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 0.9 the series premiere earned but even with the series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating that last season's finale earned.


----------



## Worf

Geez, what's wrong with people... NCIS gets more viewers than the World Series?


----------



## aindik

Worf said:


> Geez, what's wrong with people... NCIS gets more viewers than the World Series?


Baseball is supposed to be old-skewing. Not nearly as old as NCIS apparently. 

So yeah, NCIS had more viewers, but baseball had more viewers 18-49.

I'm guessing finishing behind a show on the CW is not a good look for "Selfie."


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> I'm guessing finishing behind a show on the CW is not a good look for "Selfie."


ABC has bigger problems with Manhattan Love Story. A 0.7 is abysmal, and that should protect Selfie for a little while.

On their most recent podcast, Sepinwall and Fienberg discussed the fact that no shows had been canceled yet. They attributed it to the networks finally realizing that simply canceling a low-rated show and replacing it with something else is more than likely going to result in even worse numbers. CBS is the only network that could do it because they could put Big Bang Theory repeats on and still get good ratings. But no other sitcom reruns well, and putting another new show in that slot without any promotion is asking for a disaster.


----------



## NorthAlabama

DevdogAZ said:


> ...the networks finally realizing that simply canceling a low-rated show and replacing it with something else is more than likely going to result in even worse numbers.


if true, it's about time. tivo already resolved the issue with networks playing hide and seek with new show scheduling.

when networks are quick to ditch after a few eps, why would anyone commit to a new show with low ratings, unless it was one of your favorites? if reviews are good, it gains momentum, and survives cancellation, it's easy enough to binge and catch up.

i'd like to see a return to the days when borderline popular shows were given at least a season to settle and find their rhythm.


----------



## aindik

NorthAlabama said:


> if true, it's about time. tivo already resolved the issue with networks playing hide and seek with new show scheduling.
> 
> when networks are quick to ditch after a few eps, why would anyone commit to a new show with low ratings, unless it was one of your favorites? if reviews are good, it gains momentum, and survives cancellation, it's easy enough to binge and catch up.
> 
> i'd like to see a return to the days when borderline popular shows were given at least a season to settle and find their rhythm.


Parks and Recreation is on, what, a 7th season? Fox, to its credit, is now on season 3 of The Mindy Project.

So, there are exceptions.


----------



## brianric

NorthAlabama said:


> i'd like to see a return to the days when borderline popular shows were given at least a season to settle and find their rhythm.


I felt that way with Vegas.


----------



## TAsunder

The Flash is putting on good numbers for a CW show. If it continues I might have to watch it, and then get in the depressing purgatory where I can't stop watching a show I dislike until it's over.


----------



## aaronwt

Worf said:


> Geez, what's wrong with people... NCIS gets more viewers than the World Series?


?????? I would rather watch paint dry than watch the WORLD Series. Although if either the Orioles or Nationals were in it I would probably force myself to watch a few innings. But that would be it. I would never come anywhere close to watching an entire game.

And most of the people I run into also don't watch baseball. Sure Basketball, Hockey, and Football. But I rarely run into a person that loves baseball.


----------



## NorthAlabama

aaronwt said:


> I would rather watch paint dry than watch the WORLD Series.


if the best teams in each division where competing, i might be more likely to show interest...never considered watching this year (and thank tivo for the ability to ffwd through the news coverage).


----------



## Alfer

aaronwt said:


> ?????? *I would rather watch paint dry* than watch the WORLD Series. Although if either the Orioles or Nationals were in it I would probably force myself to watch a few innings. But that would be it. I would never come anywhere close to watching an entire game.
> 
> And most of the people I run into also don't watch baseball. Sure Basketball, Hockey, and Football. But I rarely run into a person that loves baseball.


I'm pretty much in the same boat with pretty much all sports.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> On their most recent podcast, Sepinwall and Fienberg discussed the fact that no shows had been canceled yet. They attributed it to the networks finally realizing that simply canceling a low-rated show and replacing it with something else is more than likely going to result in even worse numbers. CBS is the only network that could do it because they could put Big Bang Theory repeats on and still get good ratings. But no other sitcom reruns well, and putting another new show in that slot without any promotion is asking for a disaster.


Well, Mulaney was for all intents and purposes, cancelled.
Just not officially.
It will be 13 and done though.

I wonder if the networks are being slower to cancel because they are also paying more attention to the +7 numbers.


----------



## dswallow

Even Naked Baseball wouldn't help all that much. Naked Australian Rules Football, on the other hand...


----------



## rjay717

I only like watching MLB, the NBA, college basketball, college and NFL football, the NHL, NASCAR, Indy Racing, professional golf and tennis (mostly majors), and an occasional triathlon or track and field event. And I go to a half season of minor league hockey. Other than that I don't watch sports.


----------



## Azlen

JYoung said:


> I wonder if the networks are being slower to cancel because they are also paying more attention to the +7 numbers.


Here's an article speculating as to why networks aren't cancelling any shows right now. It makes sense to me.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2014/10/24/a-brief-history-of-tv-failure/318954/

So what does a network do when they have a failure and nothing to replace it with?

Nothing. Absolutely nothing.

If a failed show is staying above the level of repeats (or if the network, like Fox, simply doesnt have any shows to repeat), the only modern option is to just let the flop air until you can reboot with a new show at that natural reset point in January. (Something like Red Band Society might even get a couple extra episodes just to cover the timeslot until the follow-up can take over.) Networks might be able to cut the size of the order down slightly (as with Mulaney), but will likely be forced to keep airing failed shows, at least until Holiday specials can take over.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, October 23, 2014 *#102314



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49        Viewers 
8:00PM  ABC   Grey's Anatomy              2.5   8      8.62
        CBS   Thur Night FB Kickoff       2.4   9      8.91
        NBC   The Biggest Loser           1.2   4      4.58
        FOX   Bones -R                    0.9   3      4.35
        CW    The Vampire Diaries         0.8   3      1.66
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Thursday Night Football     6.7  21     20.22
    
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                     3.0   9      9.98
        NBC   Bad Judge                   1.0   3      4.39
        FOX   Gracepoint                  0.8   2      3.52
        CW    Reign                       0.5   1      1.26
                  
9:30PM  NBC   A to Z                      0.9   3      3.13
                  
10:00PM ABC   How to Get Away With Murder 3.0   9      9.97
        NBC   Parenthood                  1.2   4      3.95

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also below.

Note: the final ratings below for Thursday Night Football represent the combined ratings of the game on BOTH the NFL Network and CBS. To pre-empt the "Why/How Can They Do That?" questions, the airings on both networks contain the exact same ads, and TV ratings are all about measuring the number of people that watch the ads for pricing purposes.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

NOTE: Due to the nature of live programming the ratings for CBS are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

On CBS, Thursday Night Football scored a preliminary 4.8, way up from last week's preliminary 3.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.5, up a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal notched a 3.0, up a tenth from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away With Murder earned a 3.0, up two tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating and tying its series low. Bad Judge garnered a 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2, adults 18-49 rating. A to Z earned a 0.9, down a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gracepoint matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.8, down a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Reign notched a 0.5, up a tenth from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## brianric

Alfer said:


> I'm pretty much in the same boat with pretty much all sports.


This. :up::up::up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> Well, Mulaney was for all intents and purposes, cancelled. Just not officially. It will be 13 and done though.
> 
> I wonder if the networks are being slower to cancel because they are also paying more attention to the +7 numbers.


Firewall and Iceberg did discuss both of those things as well. The L+7 numbers aren't available until about 3 weeks after the airdate, so as of right now, the networks only have L+7 for the first couple weeks of the season, even though some shows have already aired 5 episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ABC pulled the plug on Manhattan Love Story. I'm not sure why they waited so long. They could have used the last several days to promote whatever they're putting in that slot.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2014/10/24/abc-cancels-manhattan-love-story/17869067/


----------



## LoadStar

DevdogAZ said:


> ABC pulled the plug on Manhattan Love Story. I'm not sure why they waited so long. They could have used the last several days to promote whatever they're putting in that slot.


See Azlen's post above for a possible answer to that.


----------



## JYoung

Azlen said:


> Here's an article speculating as to why networks aren't cancelling any shows right now. It makes sense to me.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2014/10/24/a-brief-history-of-tv-failure/318954/
> 
> So what does a network do when they have a failure and nothing to replace it with?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> If a failed show is staying above the level of repeats (or if the network, like Fox, simply doesnt have any shows to repeat), the only modern option is to just let the flop air until you can reboot with a new show at that natural reset point in January. (Something like Red Band Society might even get a couple extra episodes just to cover the timeslot until the follow-up can take over.) Networks might be able to cut the size of the order down slightly (as with Mulaney), but will likely be forced to keep airing failed shows, at least until Holiday specials can take over.


Interesting point.
It's true that rerun numbers have plummeted worse than first run.


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> See Azlen's post above for a possible answer to that.


Right, but that assumes they're not canceling something because promoting whatever replaces it won't matter. But if they do go ahead and cancel something, then are you saying that the timing of the cancelation doesn't matter because it won't matter what they do? I'm not buying that. I think ABC will have a very hard time improving the results in that time slot, but I don't think we can say that those extra few days of promotion wouldn't have helped.


----------



## Azlen

ABC is putting another episode of Selfie in that slot so it won't require any additional promotion.


----------



## astrohip

[Friday revisions often don't come for 2-3 days, and usually have little or no change. Not sure why Friday has the least amount of revision. But in an effort to get Friday posted before Monday afternoon, I'm going to start posting Friday as soon as the prelims are out. Friday only. Should the revisions have significant adjustments, I'll post them when they are announced.]
*
Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, October 24, 2014 * #Friday #102414


Code:


Time    Net   Show                      18-49      Viewers 
8:00PM  FOX   World Series Game 3       2.5   9      9.91
        ABC   Last Man Standing         1.1   5      6.26
        NBC   Dateline                  1.1   4      6.21
        CBS   The Amazing Race          1.0   4      5.55
        CW    Jane the Virgin -R        0.3   1      0.89
                  
8:30PM  ABC   Cristela                  1.0   4      5.18
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank                1.8   6      6.90
        NBC   Grimm                     1.5   5      5.30
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0             1.1   4      8.78
        CW    America's Next Top Model  0.3   1      1.08
                  
10:00PM ABC   20 /20                    1.5   5      5.84
        NBC   Constantine               1.4   5      4.30
        CBS   Blue Bloods               1.3   4      11.20

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for FOX (World Series) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On FOX, coverage of the World Series game 3 earned a 2.5, down from Wednesday's preliminary 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.1 down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela earned a 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. Shark Tank notched a 1.8, down a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 garnered a 1.5, up from from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Grimm earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 1.8 last season's premiere earned, but up from the 1.3 last season's finale earned. The series premiere of Constantine earned a 1.4 adults 18-49. Your predictions were about right!

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.0, down four tenths from last week's season-high 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 earned a x from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods scored a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Americas Next Top Model matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

Azlen said:


> ABC is putting another episode of Selfie in that slot so it won't require any additional promotion.


It may be that they are killing two birds with one stone as this allows them to burn off the remaining episodes of Selfie.


----------



## cherry ghost

JYoung said:


> It may be that they are killing two birds with one stone as this allows them to burn off the remaining episodes of Selfie.


That's what I'm thinking. They just haven't announced it beyond Nov 4.


----------



## mattack

aindik said:


> I'm guessing finishing behind a show on the CW is not a good look for "Selfie."


They ordered more episodes of Selfie.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Another article discussing why it took so long for the first cancellation this seasion:

http://www.adweek.com/news/television/why-it-took-so-long-abc-cancel-manhattan-love-story-161019

I'm surprised it doesn't even mention what I think are the two primary issues: 1. Replacement shows likely wouldn't do any better, and 2. The networks don't have anything on the back burner that they can just plug in to a timeslot.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, October 26, 2014* #Sunday #102614



Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49       Viewers
7:00    CBS   NFL Football (7-7:55PM)     6.6  24     20.74
        ABC   Star Wars Rebels - R        0.6   2      2.40
        FOX   World Series Pregame        0.3   1      1.42
              
7:30    NBC   Football Night in America   0.8   3      2.88
              
8:00    NBC   Football Night in America   3.4  11      9.82
        FOX   World Series Game 5         3.3   9     12.63
        ABC   Once Upon A Time            2.4   6      6.87
        CBS   60 Minutes                  2.3   6     13.23
              
8:30    NBC   Sunday Night Football       7.1  19     18.80
              
9:00    CBS   Madam Secretary             1.5   4     11.71
        ABC   Resurrection                1.2   3      4.36
              
10:00   CBS   The Good Wife               1.5   4     10.21
        ABC   Revenge                     1.1   3      4.32

*Revisions*:
Once Upon A Time and The Good Wife were each adjusted up a tenth while 60 Minutes was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football and World Series numbers are also below.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS and NBC (NFL Football) and FOX (World Series) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. CBS primetime shifted an hour forward in Eastern and Central time zones. CSI was preempted. Ratings are tentative and subject to change

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Packers/Saints) earned a preliminary 6.4, down 9 percent from last week's 7.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, World Series Game 5 garnered a preliminary 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, up 30 percent from a preliminary 2.3 for game 4.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time notched a season low 2.3, down 15 percent from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Resurrection garnered a series low 1.2, down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge earned a series low 1.1, down15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NFL Football (Steelers/Colts) earned a preliminary 5.8 adults 18-49 rating. 60 Minutes scored a 2.4, up 100 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating was preempted.


----------



## astrohip

*Selected Sunday Cable Ratings for October 26, 2014 (all Live+Same Day ratings):* #cable #102614

The Walking Dead topped Sunday's cable programs, earning a 7.0 adults 18-49 ratings, down from last week's 7.7 adults 18-49 rating. Talking Dead was second with a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week.

Below are the top cable shows for adults 25-54 for the whole day.

Selected Sunday Cable Ratings for October 19, 2014 (all Live+Same Day ratings):


Code:


Show                    Net     Time    Viewers    Rat.
Walking Dead            AMC     9:00 PM   13801    7.0
TALKING DEAD            AMC    10:01 PM    5320    2.6
Walking Dead            AMC     8:00 PM    3220    1.4
Walking Dead            AMC    11:00 PM    2459    1.3
Boardwalk Empire        HBOM    9:02 PM    2328    0.9
NASCAR SPRINT CUP       ESPN    1:30 PM    4083    0.8
Family Guy              ADSM   11:00 PM    1576    0.7
REAL HSWIVES OF NJ      BRVO    8:00 PM    1796    0.7
SUNDAY MOVIE            FAM     8:00 PM    1704    0.7
MR. PICKLES             ADSM   11:30 PM    1270    0.6
Family Guy              ADSM   10:30 PM    1330    0.6
HALLOWEEN WARS 4        FOOD    9:00 PM    1707    0.6
BAR RESCUE              SPIKE   9:00 PM    1265    0.5
ALASKA:THE LST FRNTR    DISC    9:00 PM    2210    0.5
SpongeBob               NICK   10:30 AM    2035    0.5
TOTAL DIVAS             ENT     9:00 PM    1133    0.5
HOMELAND S4             SHO1    9:03 PM    1523    0.5
SQUIDBILLIES            ADSM   11:45 PM    1077    0.5
MONSTERS, INC.          DSNY    4:20 PM    2044    0.5

For the entire Sunday listing, click here.


----------



## JYoung

NBC gives a full season order to The Mysteries of Laura.
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...full-season-of-the-mysteries-of-laura/320322/

CBS gives full season order to Scorpion, Madam Secretary, NCIS: New Orleans and Stalker.
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...am-secretary-ncis-new-orleans-stalker/320228/


----------



## MikeCC

JYoung said:


> NBC gives a full season order to The Mysteries of Laura.
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...full-season-of-the-mysteries-of-laura/320322/


Hmm. I have to suspect that Debra Messing has something sordid on an exec or two at NBC: first, _Smash _inexplicably aired _two _seasons; and now _this _show gets a full season order.

It is puzzling.


----------



## JYoung

Not really.
Will & Grace ran for eight seasons and was very successful.

Plus ratings wise, it's doing _ookkkaaayyy_ for NBC.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, October 27, 2014 * #Monday #102714



Code:


Time    Net     Show                18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00    NBC     The Voice               3.7   10    12.48
        CBS     2 Broke Girls           2.4   7      8.43
        FOX     Gotham                  2.2   7      5.89
        ABC     Dancing with the Stars  1.9   5     12.62
        CW      The Originals           0.6   2      1.31
                
8:30    CBS     The Millers             1.7   5      6.94
                
9:00    CBS     Scorpion (9-9:59PM)     2.3   6     10.39
        FOX     Sleepy Hollow           1.6   4      4.62
        CW      Jane The Virgin         0.4   1      1.09
                
10:00   NBC     The Blacklist           2.5   7      9.57
        ABC     Castle                  1.6   5      8.75
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles       1.6   5      8.68

*Revisions*:
The Voice and Scorpion were adjusted up a single tenth while Castle was adjusted down three tenths, Dancing with the Stars was adjusted down two tenths and The Millers and The Blacklist were each adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers

Note: ABC carried Monday Night Football in the Dallas market. ABC ratings are likely inflated subject to change.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.6, up 6 percent from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist scored a 2.6, up 8 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the season four premiere of 2 Broke Girls garnered a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, down14 percent from a 2.8 for the season three premiere but up 20 percent from a 2.0 for the season three finale. Your predictions were accurate. The Millers notched a series low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 14 percent from a 2.1 for last week's premiere. Scorpion scored a 2.2, down 8 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles tied its series low with a 1.6, down 6 percent, from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars garnered a possibly inflated 2.1, up 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a probably inflated 1.9, up 27 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.2, down 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow earned a 1.6, down 11 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Originals matched last week's series low 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin earned a0.4, down 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## mattack

This isn't a ratings question at all, but I can't think of a better place to put it, and it's not really worth its own thread.

Did the TV season start earlier this year, or have we missed week(s) that would already be reruns this year?

I realize 5 out of 22 isn't actually 1/4 of the shows, but I think one or two shows have actually aired 6 shows so far.. It just seems like they've "used up" a huge portion of their new episodes for the year already.. OK.. Mysteries of Laura and Forever have definitely had 6.. I think Gotham too.

Am I just imagining things? Probably...


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> This isn't a ratings question at all, but I can't think of a better place to put it, and it's not really worth its own thread.
> 
> Did the TV season start earlier this year, or have we missed week(s) that would already be reruns this year?
> 
> I realize 5 out of 22 isn't actually 1/4 of the shows, but I think one or two shows have actually aired 6 shows so far.. It just seems like they've "used up" a huge portion of their new episodes for the year already.. OK.. Mysteries of Laura and Forever have definitely had 6.. I think Gotham too.
> 
> Am I just imagining things? Probably...


The TV season didn't start any earlier than usual this year. But there were several shows that aired their premiere episodes during the week prior to the official start of the season, including Gotham, Mysteries of Laura, and Red Band Society. Forever aired the pilot in a special time slot and than aired a second episode a day or two later in its regular slot.

As for using up too much of their new episodes already, that's standard practice. Usually the networks will air 8-10 new episodes between the start of the season and the end of November sweeps. Then you'll usually only have 1-2 new episodes in December/January before they start back to regular airings for February sweeps.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, October 28, 2014* #tuesday #102814


Code:


Time    Net     Show                 18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (Millions)
8:00    FOX     World Series Game 6         3.5  11    13.37
        NBC     The Voice (8-9:01PM)        2.9   9    11.35
        CBS     NCIS                        2.6   8    17.53
        CW      The Flash                   1.4   5     3.53
        ABC     The Grt Hall. Fright Fight  1.1   4     3.75
                
                
9:00    CBS     NCIS: New Orleans           2.3   7    16.09
        ABC     S.H.I.E.L.D.                1.7   5     4.44
        NBC     Marry Me (9:01-9:30)        1.5   4     5.06
        CW      Supernatural                0.8   2     1.93
                
9:30    NBC     About a Boy                 1.2   3     4.11
                
10:00   CBS     Person Of Interest          1.7   5     9.72
        NBC     Chicago Fire                1.7   5     7.23
        ABC     Forever                     1.1   3     4.95

*Revisions*:
The Voice, NCIS, The Flash and Person Of Interest were each adjusted up a tenth while Marry Me was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings. Final World Series Game 6 ratings are also above.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS led with with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for FOX (World Series) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On FOX, World Series Game 6 scored a preliminary 3.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 3 percent from game 5.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.8, down 15 percent from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me garnered a 1.6, down 13 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. About A Boy notched a 1.2, down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a1.7, down 11 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS garnered a 2.5, up 4 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans notched a 2.3, down 4 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest earned a 1.6, up 7 percent from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, special The Great Halloween Fright Fight scored a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, higher than what Selfie and the canceled Manhattan Love Story averaged in the hour last week. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a 1.7, up 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Forever tied its series low with a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating

On the CW, The Flash scored a 1.3, down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural earned a 0.8, down 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, October 29, 2014 *#wednesday #102914


Code:


Time   Net   Show                      18-49    Total Viewers
8:00   FOX   World Series Game 7       6.6  20      23.52
       CBS   Survivor                  2.2   7       9.07
       ABC   The Middle                1.8   6       6.99
       NBC   The Mysteries of Laura    1.2   4       7.49
       CW    Arrow                     1.0   3       2.49
             
8:30   ABC   The Goldbergs             2.2   6       6.91
             
9:00   ABC   Modern Family             3.5  10       9.92
       CBS   Criminal Minds            2.3   7      10.48
       NBC   Law & Order: SVU - R      0.8   2       4.31
       CW    The 100                   0.5   2       1.48
             
9:30   ABC   black-ish (9:31-10)       2.7   7       7.67
             
10:00  CBS   Stalker                   1.6   5       7.36
       ABC   Nashville                 1.4   4       5.59
       NBC   Chicago PD - R            0.8   2       4.02

*Revisions*:
The Goldbergs, Modern Family and Stalker were each adjusted up a single tenth while The 100 and Nashville were both adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings. Final World Series numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in Adults 18- 49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for FOX (World Series Game 7) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.The CW was preempted in Chicago and NBC was preempted in Portland for NBA Basketball. Its ratings are probably inflated and subject to adjustment in the finals.

On FOX, game 7 of the World Series notched a preliminary 5.7, up a huge 84 percent from a preliminary 3.1 adults 18-49 rating for game 6. Your predictions were accurate.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 1.8, down 14 percent from last weeks 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs scored a 2.1, down 9 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family matced last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish notched a 2.7, up 13 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.5 , up 12 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 2.3, down 8 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker garnered a 1.5, down 12 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura, which was picked up for a back-nine, garnered a 1.2, down 8 percent from last weeks 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow notched a probably inflated 1.0, up 10 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 earned a probably inflated 0.6, up 20 percent from a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating from last weeks premiere. Your predictions appear to be too pessimistic, but may prove accurate once the final ratings are released this afternoon.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> The TV season didn't start any earlier than usual this year. But there were several shows that aired their premiere episodes during the week prior to the official start of the season


Well, then I'd call that starting earlier, unless you mean that the "official start of the season" was one week LATER than usual/last year (so the "during the week prior.." would be the same effective week).

yes, nitpicking.

Edit:
BTW, I knew about the "use up a bunch of episodes then wait for sweeps weeks", it just seemed much more extreme than usual this year.


----------



## cherry ghost

Updated New Broadcast Network Series Scorecard


----------



## astrohip

cherry ghost said:


> Updated New Broadcast Network Series Scorecard


Interesting analysis. The only one I'm sorry to see not do well is Forever; it's not a bad show. _"Forever (Tues. 10 p.m.): Three additional scripts ordered; positive start has petered out."_ The rest of my newbies are doing well. And of course many I don't watch are not going to make it, but let's not play schadenfreude.


----------



## JYoung

astrohip said:


> Interesting analysis. The only one I'm sorry to see not do well is Forever; it's not a bad show. _"Forever (Tues. 10 p.m.): Three additional scripts ordered; positive start has petered out."_ The rest of my newbies are doing well. And of course many I don't watch are not going to make it, but let's not play schadenfreude.


I really like A to Z but I also realize that it's getting pounded on the ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings forThursday, October 30, 2014 *#thursday #103014



Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49   Total Viewers
8:00    CBS   The Big Bang Theory         4.1  14    16.25
        ABC   Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown 1.7   6     6.25
        FOX   Bones                       1.3   4     5.60
        NBC   The Biggest Loser           1.1   4     4.42
        CW    The Vampire Diaries         0.8   3     1.58
              
8:30    CBS   Mom - Season Premiere       2.5   8    11.13
              
9:00    ABC   Scandal                     3.1   9     9.32
        CBS   Two and a Half Men - SP     2.4   7    10.29
        NBC   Bad Judge                   0.9   3     3.90
        FOX   Gracepoint                  0.8   2     3.31
        CW    Reign                       0.5   1     1.23
              
9:30    CBS   The McCarthys:Series Prem   1.7   5     8.08
        NBC   A to Z                      0.7   2     2.49
              
10:00   ABC   How To Get Away With Murder 2.7   8     8.68
        CBS   Elementary:Season Premiere  1.2   4     7.57
        NBC   Parenthood                  1.1   4     3.89

*Revisions*:
The Vampire Diaries and Scandal were each adjusted up a tenth while Mom, The McCarthys and Elementary were each adjusted down two tenths and Two and a Half Men was adjusted down three tenths among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

NOTE: CBS was preempted for NFL Football in New Orleans and Charlotte. The network's ratings may be inflated and subject to adjustment in the final ratings.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory returned to Thursday with a season low 4.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 11 percent from a 4.6 last week. The season two premiere of Mom earned a possibly-inflated series high 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, up 8 percent from a 2.5 for the season one premiere and up 42 percent from a 1.9 for the season one finale. Two and Half Men scored a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 7 percent from a 2.9 for its previous season premiere and up 29 percent from a 2.1 for the season finale. The series premiere of The McCarthys garnered a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 42 percent from a 3.3 for the series premiere of The Millers. Your predictions were too optimistic. The season premiere of Elementary tied its series low with a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 33 percent from a 2.1 for the season two premiere even with the season two finale.

On ABC, Its The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 23 percent from a 2.2 for its most recent telecast. Scandal matched last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away With Murder earned a 2.7 , down 10 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser hit a series low 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Bad Judge garnered a 0.9 ,down 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. A to Z scored a 0.7, down 22 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood tied its series low with a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones earned a 1.3, down 24 percent from a 1.7 for its most recent episode. Gracepoint matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries tied its series low with a 0.7 , down 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

I'll go ahead and predict that The McCarthys won't be renewed.


----------



## astrohip

JYoung said:


> I really like A to Z but I also realize that it's getting pounded on the ratings.


Cancelled, but will air out. Bad Judge also cancelled.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbcs-a-z-bad-judge-745470


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, October 31, 2014 * #friday #103114


Code:


Time   Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (Millions)
8:00   NBC   Dateline                    1.3   6      7.26
       ABC   Last Man Standing           1.2   6      6.55
       CBS   The Amazing Race            1.1   5      5.94
       FOX   Utopia                      0.5   2      1.56
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway     0.4   2      1.13
             
8:30   ABC   Cristela                    1.0   4      5.42
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway     0.4   1      1.13
             
9:00   ABC   Shark Tank                  2.0   6      7.62
       CBS   Hawaii Five-0               1.1   5      9.47
       NBC   Grimm                       1.1   4      4.55
       FOX   Gotham                      0.3   1      1.22
       CW    America's Next Top Model    0.3   1      0.81
             
10:00  ABC   20   20                     1.4   5      6.12
       CBS   Blue Bloods                 1.1   4     11.19
       NBC   Constantine                 0.9   3      3.12

Revisions: 
There were no adjustments to original programs among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: On Halloween, overall Adult 18-49 primetime TV usage levels were down -10% from the previous Friday 

ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On FOX, Utopia earned a 0.5, down 29 percent from a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela matched from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating for last week's premiere. Shark Tank notched a 2.0, up 11 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 garnered a from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.3 ,up 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm tied its series low with a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 21 percent from a 1.4 for last week's premiere Constantine garnered a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 36 percent from a 1.4 for last week's premiere. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.1, up 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods scored a 1.1, down 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, America's Next Top Model matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 2, 2014 * #sunday #110214



Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49      Viewers 
7:00PM  CBS   NFL Football                9.4   30    29.09
        ABC   America's Funniest HV       1.2    3     6.12
        FOX   The Simpsons -R             1.0    3     2.37
                  
7:30PM  FOX   Bob's Burgers               1.5    4     2.89
        NBC   Football Night in America   1.1    3     3.41
                  
8:00PM  NBC   Football Night in America   3.6   10    10.12
        CBS   60 Minutes                  3.4    9    17.80
        ABC   Once Upon A Time            2.6    7     7.54
        FOX   The Simpsons                2.0    5     4.22
                  
8:30PM  NBC   Sunday Night Football       6.7   18    18.59
        FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine          1.7    4     3.41
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Madam Secretary             1.8    5    13.21
        ABC   Resurrection                1.4    3     4.99
        FOX   Family Guy -R               1.2    3     2.51
                  
9:30PM  FOX   Mulaney                     0.7    2     1.63
                  
10:00PM CBS   The Good Wife               1.4    3    10.45
        ABC   Revenge                     1.2    4     4.67

*Revisions*:
60 Minutes, Once Upon A Time, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, and The Good Wife were all adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC & CBS(NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Note: CBS prime was delayed by an hour in some Eastern and Central time zones due to late running NFL football. CSI was preempted. Ratings are tentative and subject to change

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Patriots-Broncos) earned a preliminary 6.1, down 5 percent from last week's preliminary 6.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NFL Football earned a preliminary 7.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 43 percent from last weeks game. 60 Minutes scored a 3.3, up 43 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.8, up 20 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife earned a 1.3, down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.2, up 9 percent from a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Once Upon A Time scored a 2.5, up 4 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were accurate. Resurrection garnered a 1.4, up 17 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bobs Burgers earned a 1.5, up 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. The Simpsons scored a 2.0, down 44 percent from a 3.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 1.6, down 36 percent from a 2.5 for its most recent original episode. Mulaney notched a series low 0.7 adults 1-49 rating, down 30 percent from a 1.0 for its most recent episode.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> The Simpsons scored a 2.0, down 44 percent from a 3.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode.


Wow, people must really tune in specially for the Halloween episode.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Wow, people must really tune in specially for the Halloween episode.


Even my wife will watch a minute or two of Treehouse of Horrors. She even recognizes Kang.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 3, 2014* #monday #110314



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49        Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)          3.5  10      12.06
        FOX   Gotham                      2.4   7       6.63
        CBS   2 Broke Girls               2.2   7       7.97
        ABC   DWTS (8-10PM)               2.0   6      13.09
        CW    The Originals               0.5   2       1.09
    
8:30PM  CBS   The Millers                 1.6   5       6.78
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Scorpion                    2.2   6      10.34
        FOX   Sleepy Hollow               1.5   4       4.52
        CW    Jane the Virgin             0.4   2       1.01
    
10:00PM NBC   The Blacklist               2.4   7       9.30
        CBS   NCIS: LA                    1.5   5       9.20
        ABC   Countdown to the CMA Awards 1.2   4       7.37

*Revisions*:
The Voice was adjusted up a single tenth while Jane the Virgin was adjusted down two tenths and Countdown to the CMAs, Dancing with the Stars, and The Originals were each adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers

Note: ABCs Monday lineup was preempted in Indianapolis and The CW was preempted in New York for local Monday Night Football coverage. As a result, ABC & The CW may be inflated.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.4, down three tenths from last week's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist scored a 2.4, down a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls garnered a 2.2, down two tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers notched a series low 1.6, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion scored a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a series low 1.5, down a tenth from last week's series low with a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.4, up two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow earned a series low 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars garnered a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The special Countdown to the CMAs earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Originals matched last week's series low 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin earned a 0.6, up two tenths from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, November 4th, 2014 *#tuesday #110414



Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice                   2.3   7       9.58
        FOX   MasterChef Junior           1.8   6       5.09
        CBS   NCIS: New Orleans -R        1.4   4       9.91
        ABC   Selfie                      0.9   3       3.67
        CW    The Flash -R                0.6   2       1.75
    
8:30PM  ABC   Selfie                      0.9   3       3.23
                  
9:00PM  FOX   New Girl                    1.6   5       3.38
        CBS   NCIS -R                     1.5   4      11.47
        NBC   Marry Me                    1.3   4       4.54
        ABC   Marvel 75 Years             1.2   3       3.41
        CW    Supernatural -R             0.5   1       1.07
                  
9:30PM  FOX   The Mindy Project           1.3   4       2.84
        NBC   About a Boy                 0.9   3       3.52
                  
10:00PM NBC   NBC News Election Special   0.9   3       4.23
        CBS   CBS News Election Coverage  0.8   3       5.41
        ABC   Your Voice Your Vote        0.7   3       3.15

*Revisions*:
About a Boy was adjusted down two tenths and Selfie (at 9PM) was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings. Final election coverage ratings are also noted.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS led with with total viewers.

On FOX, the premiere of MasterChef Junior scored a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, up from last year's premiere, which earned a 1.6 (on a Friday). New Girl returned to a x from its last original's 1.2 and The Mindy Project returned to a x from its last original's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice recap earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me garnered a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. About A Boy notched a series low 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Election coverage at 10PM earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, election coverage at 10PM earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, a double shot of Selfie earned a 1.0 at 9PM and a 0.9 at 9:30PM, both down from the 1.1 its last original earned. The special Marvel: 75 Years from Pulp to Pop earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Election coverage at 10PM earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

The Millers is sure missing that nice BBT lead in.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, November 5, 2014 *#wednesday #110514



Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49       Viewers
8:00PM  ABC   CMA Awards              4.5  14    16.25
        CBS   Survivor                2.3   7     9.31
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen          1.3   4     3.62
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura  1.3   4     7.87
        CW    Arrow                   1.1   3     2.73
        
9:00PM  CBS   Criminal Minds          2.1   6     9.78
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU      1.6   5     7.00
        FOX   Red Band Society        0.9   3     2.88
        CW    The 100                 0.5   2     1.68
                  
10:00PM CBS   Stalker                 1.5   5     7.34
        NBC   Chicago PD              1.4   4     6.15

*Revisions*:
Arrow, the Mysteries of Laura and Chicago PD were each adjusted up a single tenth while The 100 was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in Adults 18- 49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, The 48th Annual CMA Awards earned a 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. Last year's awards show earned a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.3, up from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a series low 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker garnered a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura, matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU was even with its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago PD earned a series low 1.3, down two tenths from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Red Band Society returned to a 0.9, down a tenth from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Hell's Kitchen earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, up from its last originals 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 earned a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, November 6, 2014 *#thursday #110614



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49      Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory         4.3  14     16.56
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy              2.4   7      8.08
        FOX   Bones                       1.3   4      5.64
        NBC   The Biggest Loser           1.2   4      4.34
        CW    The Vampire Diaries         0.8   2      1.59
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Mom                         2.3   8     10.80
        
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                     2.9   8      9.82
        CBS   Two and a Half Men          2.1   7      9.12
        NBC   Bad Judge                   0.9   3      3.68
        FOX   Gracepoint                  0.7   2      3.03
        CW    Reign                       0.4   1      1.33
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The McCarthys               1.5   5      6.67
        NBC   A to Z                      0.8   2      2.74
                  
10:00PM ABC   How to Get Away W/ Murder   2.8   9      9.18
        NBC   Parenthood                  1.3   5      3.96
        CBS   Elementary                  1.2   4      7.07

*Revisions*:
The Vampire Diaries and The Big Bang Theory were each adjusted up a tenth while Mom, was adjusted down three tenths, The McCarthys, Two and a Half Men, Bad Judge, A to Z and Elementary were each adjusted down two tenths and Parenthood and The Biggest Loser were both adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

NOTE CBS was preempted in Cleveland and NBC was preempted in Cincinnati for Thursday Night Football coverage. Ratings for both networks are likely inflated as a result.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.4, down a tenth from its last original's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 2.9, down two tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away With Murder earned a 2.8, up a tenth from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.2, up a tenth from last week's season low 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mom earned a 2.6, up a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Two and Half Men scored a 2.3, down a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The McCarthys matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.4, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.3, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Bad Judge garnered a 1.1, up two tenths from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. A to Z scored a 1.0, up three tenths from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a 1.4, up from last week's series low.

On FOX, Bones matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Gracepoint earned a 0.7, down a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.7, down a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Reign earned a 0.4, down a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, November 7, 2014* #friday #110714



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49      Viewers
8:00PM  NBC   Dateline NBC                1.4   5      7.80
        ABC   Last Man Standing           1.3   5      6.63
        CBS   The Amazing Race            1.2   3      6.10
        FOX   MasterChef -R               0.6   2      2.04
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway?    0.5   2      1.40
                  
8:30PM  ABC   Cristela                    1.0   4      4.98
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway? -R 0.4   2      1.21
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank                  1.9   7      7.76
        NBC   Grimm                       1.3   4      4.90
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0               1.2   4      8.91
        FOX   Gotham -R                   0.4   1      1.29
        CW    America's Next Top Model    0.4   1      1.07
                  
10:00PM ABC   20 /20                      1.7   6      6.95
        CBS   Blue Bloods                 1.4   5     11.41
        NBC   Constantine                 1.0   3      3.10

*Revisions*:
Shark Tank was adjusted up a tenth while Blue Bloods was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank notched a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 earned a 1.7, up two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a 1.3, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Constantine garnered a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods scored a 1.4 up three tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Americas Next Top Model earned a 0.4, up a tenth from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 9, 2014 * #sunday #110914



Code:


Time    Net   Show                            18-49      Viewers
7:00    FOX   NFL Football                    7.4  25      22.72
        CBS   60 Minutes                      1.5   4      12.16
        ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos  1.5   4       6.66
              
7:30    FOX   The OT                          3.8  12      10.44
        NBC   Football Night in America       2.3   7      12.06
              
8:00    NBC   Football Night in America       4.1  12      12.06
        FOX   The Simpsons                    3.0   8       6.70
        ABC   Once Upon A Time                2.5   7       7.42
        CBS   Madam Secretary                 1.4   4      12.54
              
8:30    NBC   Sunday Night Football           6.5  18      18.13
        FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine              1.9   5       3.99
              
9:00    FOX   Family Guy (9-9:31PM)           1.8   5       3.63
        CBS   The Good Wife                   1.4   4      10.72
        ABC   Resurrection (9-10:01PM)        1.2   3       4.58
              
9:30    FOX   Mulaney                         0.9   2       1.99
              
10:00   ABC   Revenge (10:01-1PM)             1.3   4       5.26
        CBS   CSI                             1.2   4       8.67

*Revisions*:
The Simpsons and Brooklyn Nine-Nine were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. CBS prime was delayed until 7:17 in a handful of Eastern and Central markets due to late running NFL football.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Bears/Packers) earned a preliminary 6.2, up a tenth from last week's preliminary 6.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.5, way down from last week's football-boosted 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.4, down four tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating and matching its series low. The Good Wife matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. CSI earned a series low 1.2, down two tenths from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.5, up three tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time scored a 2.5, down a tenth from last week's 2.6 18-49 rating. Resurrection garnered a 1.2, down two tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Simpsons scored a 2.9, way up from last week's 2.0. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 1.8, up a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 1.8 down from its most recent original's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Mulaney notched a 0.9, up two tenths from last week's series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 10, 2014 *#monday #111014



Code:


Time    Net   Show             Adults 18-49 Rtg/Shr    Viewers (millions)
8:00    NBC   The Voice               3.2   9             11.48
        FOX   Gotham                  2.2   7              6.35
        ABC   Dancing with the Stars  2.1   6             13.30
        CBS   2 Broke Girls           1.9   6              7.55
        CW    The Originals           0.7   2              1.46
              
8:30    CBS   The Millers             1.5   4              6.48
              
9:00    CBS   Scorpion (9-9:59PM)     2.0   6             10.08
        FOX   Sleepy Hollow           1.5   4              4.65
        CW    Jane The Virgin         0.5   1              1.22
              
10:00   NBC   The Blacklist           2.5   8              9.75
        ABC   Castle                  1.6   5              9.52
        CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles       1.5   5              8.22

*Revisions*:
Dancing with the Stars and Castle were each adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers

Note: ABCs Monday lineup was preempted in Charlotte for local Monday Night Football coverage. As a result, ABC 's ratings may be inflated.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.2 , down 9 percent from last week's 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist scored a 2.5, up 4 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls garnered a series low 1.9, down 14 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Millers notched a series low 1.5, down 9 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion scored a 2.0, down 10 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles matched last weeks series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.2, down 8 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow matched last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars garnered a 2.1, up 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 1.7, up 6 percent from a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode.

On The CW The Originals scored a 0.7, up 40 percent from last week's series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin earned a 0.5, up 25 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, November 11, 2014 * #tuesday #111114


Code:


Time   Net   Show                   Adults      Viewers
8:00   NBC   The Voice               3.0   9      11.42
       CBS   NCIS                    2.3   7      17.49
       FOX   MasterChef Junior       1.8   6       4.89
       CW    The Flash               1.4   4       3.46
       ABC   Selfie                  0.9   3       3.25
             
8:30   ABC   Modern Family - R       0.9   3       2.85
             
9:00   CBS   NCIS: New Orleans       2.0   6      14.99
       ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.            1.5   4       4.27
       FOX   New Girl                1.3   4       3.01
       CW    Supernatural            0.9   3       2.17
             
9:30   FOX   The Mindy Project       1.1   3       2.47
             
10:00  NBC   Chicago Fire            2.2   7       9.06
       CBS   Person Of Interest      1.3   4       9.11
       ABC   Forever                 1.0   3       4.23

*Revisions*:
The Voice and The Mindy Project were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, while CBS led with with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating , even with its most recent Tuesday original episode. Chicago Fire, which kicked off a crossover storyline with Chicago P.D. and Law & Order: SVU scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, up 29 percent from a 1.7 for its most recent episode

On CBS, NCIS garnered a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 12 percent from a 2.6 for its most recent episode. NCIS: New Orleans earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 13 percent from a 2.3 for its most recent episode. Person Of Interest notched a series low1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 24 percent from a 1.7 for its most recent episode.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior matched last weeks premieres 1.8 adults 18-49 rating of. New Girl garnered a 1.3, down 19 percent from last weeks 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project notched a 1.0, down 23 percent from last weeks 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC Selfie matched last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. scored a series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 12 percent from a 1.7 for its most recent episode. Your predictions were too optimistic. Forever garnered a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 9 percent from a 1.1 for its most recent episode.

On the CW, The Flash matched its most recent new episodes 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The 200th episode of Supernatural notched a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 13 percent from a 0.8 for its most recent episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> Chicago Fire, which kicked off a crossover storyline with Chicago P.D. and Law & Order: SVU scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, up 29 percent from a 1.7 for its most recent episode.


here's to rewarding bad behavior. :up:


----------



## Worf

Wow, the Simpsons-Futurama crossover had that big a boost?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, November 12, 2014 *#wednesday #111214


Code:


Time    Net   Show             18-49 Rating/Sh  Ttl Viewers (millions)
8:00    NBC   The Voice               2.5   8     10.64
        CBS   Survivor                2.3   7     9.51
        ABC   The Middle              1.9   6     8.10
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen          1.5   5     3.75
        CW    Arrow                   0.9   3     2.60
              
8:30    ABC   The Goldbergs           2.1   6     7.54
              
9:00    ABC   Modern Family           3.2   9     9.83
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU        2.4   7     10.01
        CBS   Criminal Minds          2.3   7     10.35
        FOX   Red Band Society        0.9   3     2.83
        CW    The 100                 0.5   2     1.75
              
9:30    ABC   black-ish               2.5   7     7.78
              
10:00   NBC   Chicago P.D.            2.2   7     9.54
        CBS   Stalker                 1.4   4     7.01
        ABC   Nashville               1.4   5     5.66

*Revisions*:
Modern Family was adjusted up a single tenth while The 100 was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: NBC was preempted in Portland for NBA Basketball. Ratings for NBC are subject to adjustment in the finals.

NBC was number one in Adults 18- 49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice notched a 2.5, down 17 percent from Tuesdays 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 2.4, up 50 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago PD scored a 2.2, up 57 percent from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Both scripted programs featured a crossover storyline that launched with Tuesdays episode of Chicago Fire.

On ABC, The Middle garnered a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 6 percent from a 1.8 for its most recent episode. The Goldbergs scored a 2.1, down 5 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Modern Family notched a season low 3.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 11 percent from a 3.5 for its most recent episode. black-ish earned a 2.5, down 7 percent from a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Nashville earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent episode.

On CBS, Survivor matched last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 2.3, up 10 percent from last week's series low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker garnered a 1.4, down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hell's Kitchen garnered a 1.5, up 15 percent from last weeks 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Red Band Society matched last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow earned a 0.9, down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 scored a 0.6, up 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

Fox has gone ahead and switched Mulaney's and Bob's Burgers time slots in move that was pretty much expected.

(I would have posted this in the Mulaney thread but I don't think anyone reads it anymore.)


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, November 13, 2014 *#thursday #111314



Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49   Total Viewers 
8:00   CBS   The Big Bang Theory         4.5  15    16.90
       ABC   Grey's Anatomy              2.4   7     8.36
       FOX   Bones                       1.3   4     5.50
       NBC   The Biggest Loser           1.2   4     4.52
       CW    The Vampire Diaries         0.7   2     1.54
             
8:30   CBS   Mom                         2.6   8    11.07
             
9:00   ABC   Scandal                     3.2  10    10.05
       CBS   Two and a Half Men          2.1   7     8.75
       NBC   Bad Judge                   0.9   3     3.20
       FOX   Gracepoint                  0.8   2     3.49
       CW    Reign                       0.4   1     1.19
             
9:30   CBS   The McCarthys               1.4   4     6.36
       NBC   A to Z                      0.6   2     2.35
             
10:00  ABC   How To Get Away With Murder 2.9   9     9.25
       CBS   Elementary                  1.0   3     6.53
       NBC   Parenthood                  1.0   3     3.61

*Revisions*:
Bones was adjusted up a tenth while Mom The McCarthys and Elementary were each adjusted down two tenths and Two and a Half Men was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. With the adjustments, Mom hit a series high in adults 18-49 while Elementary hit a series low.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS was on top with total viewers.

NOTE CBS was preempted in Buffalo and Miami for Thursday Night Football coverage. Ratings for CBS are likely inflated as a result.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy matched last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 3.2, up 10 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away With Murder garnered a 2.9, up 4 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.5, up 5 percent from last week's 4.3 adults 18-49 rating. Mom notched a 2.8, up 22 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Two and Half Men scored a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The McCarthys garnered a 1.6, up 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary matched last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser matched last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Bad Judge matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. A to Z scored a 0.6, down 25 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a series low 1.0, down 23 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones notched a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Gracepoint earned a 0.8, up 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries tied its series low with a 0.7, down 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a bit too optimistic.


----------



## astrohip

(prelim)* Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, November 14, 2014 *#friday #111414



Code:


Time   Net   Show                            18-49    Viewers 
8:00   NBC   Dateline                        1.5   6     7.97
       ABC   Last Man Standing               1.5   6     7.07
       FOX   MasterChef - R                  0.6   2     1.77
       CBS   The Hollywood Film Awards       0.5   2     4.14
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway         0.5   2     1.66
             
8:30   ABC   Cristela                        1.1   4     5.25
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R     0.4   2     1.39
             
9:00   ABC   Shark Tank                      1.7   6     7.58
       NBC   Grimm                           1.2   4     4.98
       FOX   Gotham - R                      0.6   2     1.77
       CW    America's Next Top Model        0.4   1     1.19
             
10:00  ABC   20   20                         1.2   4     5.74
       NBC   Constantine                     0.8   3     3.44
       CBS   CBS Post-Awards Show            0.4   1     2.69

*Revisions*:
Shark Tank was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a season high 1.5, up 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela garnered a 1.1, up 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The 100th episode of Shark Tank notched a 1.7, down 15 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 earned a 1.2, down 29 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a series low 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Constantine garnered a 0.8, down 20 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Hollywood Film Awards earned a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Post-Awards Show garnered a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Whose Line is It Anyway scored a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 17 percent from a 0.6 for its most recent original episode. Americas Next Top Model matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 16, 2014 *#sunday #111614



Code:


Time    Net    Show                       18-49        Viewers 
7:00PM  FOX    Football Overrun            8.4    28     26.50
        CBS    60 Minutes                  1.7     5     12.65
        ABC    AF Home Videos              1.6     4      6.80
                   
7:30PM  FOX    The OT                      3.9    11     10.58
        NBC    Football Night in America   1.9     6      5.98
                   
8:00PM  NBC    Football Night in America   3.7    11     11.96
        FOX    The Simpsons                3.0     8      6.70
        ABC    Once Upon A Time (8-10PM)   2.4     6      6.80
        CBS    Madam Secretary             1.5     4     12.77
                   
8:30PM  NBC    Sunday Night Football       7.1    19     20.82
        FOX    Brooklyn Nine-Nine          2.2     5      4.53
                   
9:00PM  FOX    Family Guy                  2.2     5      4.46
        CBS    The Good Wife               1.3     3     10.55
                   
9:30PM  FOX    Bob's Burgers               1.7     4      3.35
                   
10:00PM ABC    Revenge                     1.5     4      5.23
        CBS    CSI                         1.3     4      8.45

*Revisions*:
The Simpsons and America's Funniest Home Videos were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also updated.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. CBS also aired 16 minutes of late running football in five ETZ and CTZ markets including New York, Washington DC, Tampa, Charlotte and Kansas City.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football matched last week's preliminary 6.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Simpsons scored a 2.9, down a single tenth from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 2.2, up three tenths from last week's 1.9 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 2.2, up three tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Bob's Burgers notched a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating in its new timeslot, up from its last original's 1.5, and way up from the 0.9 Mulaney earned in the spot last week.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos matched last week's 1.5. A special two-hour Once Upon A Time scored a 2.4, down a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a 1.5, up two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.7, up two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.5 up a tenth from last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife earned a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. CSI earned a 1.3, up a single tenth from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 17, 2014 *#monday #111714



Code:


Time    Net    Show           18-49 Rating/Share Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  NBC    The Voice (8-10PM)    3.1     8       11.13
        ABC    DWTS (8-10PM)         2.3     7       14.29
        FOX    Gotham                2.3     6        6.49
        CBS    2 Broke Girls         2.1     6        7.90
        CW     The Originals         0.7     2        1.44
            
8:30PM  CBS    The Millers           1.5     4        6.31
                   
9:00PM  CBS    Scorpion              2.0     5       10.17
        FOX    Sleepy Hollow         1.6     4        4.68
        CW     Jane the Virgin       0.4     1        1.09
                   
10:00PM NBC    State of Affairs      2.2     7        8.69
        ABC    Castle                1.8     6        9.38
        CBS    NCIS: LA              1.7     5        8.82

*Revisions*:
The Voice and Sleepy Hollow were each adjusted up a tenth while Dancing with the Stars was adjusted down a single tenth and Castle was adjusted down two tenths among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers

Note: ABC was preempted in Nashville and Pittsburgh, so current ratings are likely inflated and subject to change.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.0, down two tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of State of Affairs scored a 2.2, down from last week's fall finale of The Blacklist which earned a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars garnered a 2.4, up from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 2.0, up from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow matched last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls garnered a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Recently cancelled The Millers matched last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 1.7, up two tenths from last weeks series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Originals matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin earned a 0.4, down a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> The series premiere of State of Affairs scored a 2.2, down from last week's fall finale of The Blacklist which earned a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating.


So I guess that's not good, but it is almost as good as Gotham.

The new show was fairly entertaining (though preposterous in some ways).


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, November 18, 2014 *#tuesday #111814



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49     Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice               2.7   8     10.82
        CBS   NCIS                    2.6   8     18.10
        FOX   MasterChef Junior       1.5   5      4.27
        CW    The Flash               1.4   4      3.73
        ABC   Shark Tank -R           1.1   3      4.49
        
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: New Orleans       2.3   6     16.86
        ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.            1.6   5      4.58
        NBC   Marry Me                1.5   5      5.02
        FOX   New Girl                1.4   4      2.83
        CW    Supernatural            1.0   3      2.54
                  
9:30PM  NBC   About a Boy             1.3   4      4.21
        FOX   The Mindy Project       1.1   3      2.37
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago Fire            2.1   6      7.75
        CBS   Person Of Interest      1.6   5      9.87
        ABC   Forever                 1.0   3      4.43

*Revisions*:
The Voice, The Flash and Chicago Fire were each adjusted up a tenth while Marry Me was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49, and with with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS garnered a 2.6, up three tenths from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans earned a 2.3, up three tenths from its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest notched a 1.6, up three tenths from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.6, down four tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me earned a 1.6 up three tenths from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. About a Boy earned a 1.3, up four tenths from its last original's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire scored a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior earned a 1.5, down three tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. scored a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Forever matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash earned a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural notched a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Alfer

Looks to me that *Forever* doesn't have much more of a lifespan with those numbers.


----------



## astrohip

Alfer said:


> Looks to me that *Forever* doesn't have much more of a lifespan with those numbers.


I read where they already ordered the back nine, so it's good for this season. But yeah, doesn't look good for renewal. It's very rare for a drama like this to pick up viewers like a sitcom can.

Too bad, it's a good show.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, November 19, 2014 * #wednesday #111914



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49     Viewers
8:00PM  CBS   Survivor                    2.4   8     9.85
        ABC   The Middle                  2.2   7     8.32
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen              1.5   5     3.98
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura      1.4   4     8.61
        CW    Arrow                       0.9   3     2.64
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs               2.4   7     7.70
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Modern Family               3.7  11    10.88
        CBS   Criminal Minds              2.3   7    10.68
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU          1.8   5     7.93
        FOX   Red Band Society            0.9   3     2.90
        CW    The 100                     0.6   2     1.64
        
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                   2.6   8     7.82
                  
10:00PM CBS   Stalker                     1.6   5     7.98
        NBC   Chicago PD                  1.6   5     7.29
        ABC   Nashville                   1.5   5     5.52

*Revisions*:
Stalker was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in Adults 18- 49, but CBS led with total viewers.

On ABC, The Middle garnered a 2.2, up three tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs scored a 2.4, up three tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family notched a 3.7, up half a ratings point from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish earned a 2.6, up a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.4, up a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds matched last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker garnered a 1.7, up three tenths from last week's 1.4.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura notched a 1.4, up a tenth from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.8, down six tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago PD scored a 1.6, down six tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hell's Kitchen matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Red Band Society was even with last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 scored a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, November 19, 2014 * #wednesday #111914
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time    Net   Show                       18-49     Viewers
> 8:00PM  CBS   Survivor                    2.4   8     9.85
> ABC   The Middle                  2.2   7     8.32
> FOX   Hell's Kitchen              1.5   5     3.98
> NBC   The Mysteries of Laura      1.4   4     8.61
> CW    Arrow                       0.9   3     2.64
> 
> 8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs               2.4   7     7.70
> 
> 9:00PM  ABC   Modern Family               3.7  11    10.88
> CBS   Criminal Minds              2.3   7    10.68
> NBC   Law And Order: SVU          1.8   5     7.93
> FOX   Red Band Society            0.9   3     2.90
> CW    The 100                     0.6   2     1.64
> 
> 9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                   2.6   8     7.82
> 
> 10:00PM CBS   Stalker                     1.6   5     7.98
> NBC   Chicago PD                  1.6   5     7.29
> ABC   Nashville                   1.5   5     5.52
> 
> *Revisions*:
> Stalker was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.
> 
> *Preliminary*:
> ABC was number one in Adults 18- 49, but CBS led with total viewers.
> 
> On ABC, The Middle garnered a 2.2, up three tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs scored a 2.4, up three tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family notched a 3.7, up half a ratings point from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish earned a 2.6, up a tenth from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.4, up a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds matched last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker garnered a 1.7, up three tenths from last week's 1.4.
> 
> On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura notched a 1.4, up a tenth from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.8, down six tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago PD scored a 1.6, down six tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On FOX, Hell's Kitchen matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Red Band Society was even with last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.
> 
> On The CW, Arrow matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 scored a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


Good to see The Goldbergs on the upswing. Maybe the show has found it's audience.


----------



## TAsunder

astrohip said:


> I read where they already ordered the back nine, so it's good for this season. But yeah, doesn't look good for renewal. It's very rare for a drama like this to pick up viewers like a sitcom can.
> 
> Too bad, it's a good show.


Is it? I watched the pilot and was completely underwhelmed with the entire premise. I generally try to give a show more than one episode but haven't yet watched any more of Forever out of fear of cancellation.


----------



## astrohip

TAsunder said:


> Is it? I watched the pilot and was completely underwhelmed with the entire premise. I generally try to give a show more than one episode but haven't yet watched any more of Forever out of fear of cancellation.


I think your fear of cancellation is legit. But I like it enough to watch regardless. All the leads have decent chemistry, and since it's not really a serial drama but more a "death of the week", I don't have any lingering concerns should it in fact end up not renewed. This is the kind of show that doesn't really need a wrap-it-up final episode, should it come to that.


----------



## mattack

I like Forever.. Probably more for the cast than the stories. It is a bit slow, even for a murder of the week show. But it's still entertaining.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday, November 20, 2014 *#thursday #112014



Code:


Time    Net    Show                        18-49      Viewers
8:00PM  CBS    The Big Bang Theory         4.1   13     14.61
        ABC    Grey's Anatomy              2.4    7      8.33
        FOX    Bones                       1.3    4      5.26
        NBC    The Biggest Loser           1.0    3      4.29
        CW     The Vampire Diaries         0.8    2      1.68
                   
8:30PM  CBS    Mom                         2.5    8     10.19
        NBC    The Biggest Loser           1.1    3      4.46
            
9:00PM  ABC    Scandal                     3.1    9     10.14
        CBS    Two and a Half Men          2.2    7      8.62
        NBC    Bad Judge                   0.9    3      3.46
        FOX    Gracepoint                  0.7    2      3.12
        CW     Reign                       0.3    1      1.10
                   
9:30PM  CBS    The McCarthys               1.4    4      6.26
        NBC    A to Z                      0.7    3      2.44
                   
10:00PM ABC    How to Get Away With Murder 3.1   10      9.82
        NBC    Parenthood                  1.3    4      3.99
        CBS    Elementary                  1.0    3      6.49

Revisions:
The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up a tenth while Bad Judge was adjusted down three tenths, Parenthood, Mom and A to Z were each adjusted down two tenths and Gracepoint, Reign and Two and a Half Men were adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Note: The Biggest Loser was also adjusted down, but was broken down by half hour in the finals.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers. 

Note: NBC was preempted in Kansas City and CBS was preempted from 8-9PM in San Francisco-Oakland. Ratings are tentative and subject to change. Some local affiliates for all networks also broadcast President Obama's address from 8-8:18PM.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy matched last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 3.1, down a tenth from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away With Murder garnered a 3.1, up two tenths from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.0, down half a ratings point from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. Mom notched a 2.7, up a tenth from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Two and Half Men scored a 2.3, up two tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The McCarthys matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary matched last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.3, up a tenth from last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Bad Judge earned a 1.2, up three tenths from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. A to Z scored a 0.9, also up three tenths from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a 1.5, up from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Gracepoint was even with last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.8, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It appears that the last two episodes of The McCarthys have had a lower rating and fewer viewers than the final two episodes of The Millers before it got the axe. And McCarthys is getting a bigger lead in from 2.5 Men than Millers was getting from 2 Broke Girls. 

If McCarthys doesn't get the axe this week, I'm going to take that as confirmation that there were other behind-the-scenes issues with The Millers that led to its surprising cancellation.


----------



## cherry ghost

"Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt" will now be on Netflix instead of NBC.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/11/21/media/nbc-sitcom-moves-to-netflix/index.html


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, November 21, 2014* #friday #112114



Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  NBC   Dateline NBC                  1.5   5      7.66
        ABC   Last Man Standing             1.3   5      7.11
        CBS   The Amazing Race              1.2   4      6.06
        FOX   MasterChef Junior -R          0.8   3      2.39
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway?      0.5   2      1.64
                  
8:30PM  ABC   Cristela                      1.0   4      5.29
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway? -R   0.5   2      1.53
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank                    2.0   7      7.83
        NBC   Grimm                         1.3   4      5.43
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0                 1.3   5     10.00
        FOX   Gotham -R                     0.4   2      1.25
        CW    America's Next Top Model      0.4   1      1.16
                  
10:00PM ABC   20 /20                        1.6   5      6.93
        CBS   Blue Bloods                   1.3   4     11.50
        NBC   Constantine                   1.1   4      3.54

*Revisions*:
Hawaii Five -0 and Whose Line Is It Anyway were each adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49, but CBS led with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's season high 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela garnered a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank notched a 2.0, up two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 earned a 1.6, up four tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race matched its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 garnered a 1.3, up a tenth from its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods matched its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Constantine garnered a 1.1, up three tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Whose Line is It Anyway matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Americas Next Top Model matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 23, 2014 *#sunday #112314


Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49 Rtg/Sh Viewers 
7:00   CBS   NFL Football                    8.2  27    26.36
       ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos  1.3   4     6.80
       FOX   The Simpsons - R                0.9   3     2.28
             
7:30   CBS   60 Minutes                      3.2   9    17.19
       NBC   Football Night in America       2.4   7     6.68
       FOX   Mulaney                         0.7   2     1.65
             
8:00   NBC   Football Night in America       4.0  12    11.47
       ABC   American Music Awards           3.8  10    11.61
       FOX   The Simpsons                    1.5   4     3.45
             
8:30   NBC   Sunday Night Football           8.1  22    22.38
       CBS   Madam Secretary                 1.6   4    12.41
       FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine              1.5   4     3.04
             
9:00   FOX   Family Guy - R                  1.2   3     2.46
             
9:30   CBS   The Good Wife                   1.4   4    10.26
       FOX   Bob's Burgers                   0.9   2     1.90
             
10:30  CBS   CSI                             1.3   4     7.88

*Revisions*:
60 Minutes was adjusted down seven tenths, Madam Secretary was adjusted down two tenths while The Simpsons and America's Funniest Home Videos were each adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. The start of CBS primetime was delayed until 7:40PM in Eastern and Central time zones due to late running NFL football. CBS ratings are tentative and subject to change.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Cowboys/Giants) earned a 7.1, up 15 percent from last week's preliminary 6.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4, down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The American Music Awards scored a 3.8, adults 18-49 rating, down 16 percent from last years 4.5.

On CBS, NFL Football earned a 7.3 adults 18-49 rating. 60 Minutes scored a 3.9, up 129 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.8, up 20 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife notched a 1.4, up 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. CSI matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the timeslot premiere of Mulaney scored a 0.7 adult 18-49 rating, down 22 percent from a 0.9 for its most recent episode. The Simpsons garnered a 1.6, down 47 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine notched a 1.5, down 32 percent from last week's 2.2 18-49 rating. Bob's Burgers notched a 0.9, down 47 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, November 24, 2014 *#monday #112414



Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00   NBC   The Voice                   2.6   7       9.60
       ABC   Dancing with the Stars      2.5   7      14.87
       FOX   Gotham                      2.3   7       6.05
       CBS   2 Broke Girls               1.6   5       6.85
       CW    The Originals               0.6   2       1.26
             
8:30   CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R     1.5   4       6.71
             
9:00   CBS   Scorpion                    1.9   5       9.28
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow               1.4   4       4.28
       CW    Jane The Virgin             0.4   1       0.96
             
10:00  ABC   Castle                      1.7   5       9.55
       NBC   State of Affairs            1.5   4       5.78
             
10:30  CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles           1.5   5       8.82

*Revisions*:
Dancing with the Stars was adjusted up a tenth while 2 Broke Girls was adjusted down six tenths, Scorpion was adjusted down four tenths, Castle was adjusted down three tenths, State of Affairs was adjusted down two tenths and The Voice was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers

Note: CBS was preempted in New York and Buffalo while NBC was pre-empted in New Orleans and Baltimore for NFL football so ratings for both networks are likely inflated and subject to change. There were also break-ins in multiple markets on all networks for coverage of the Ferguson grand jury ruling. CBS ran Scorpion in its entirety from 9-10:30PM in multiple East Coast markets.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.0 from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs scored a 1.7, down 23 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for last week's premiere.

On ABC, the performance finale of Dancing with the Stars garnered a 2.4, up 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating and up 9 percent from a 2.2 for last fall's performance finale. Castle earned a 2.0, up 11 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, Gotham matched last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow notched a1.4, down 13 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls garnered a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion earned a 2.3 from 9-10:30PM, up 15 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 1.5 from 10:30-11:30PM, down 12 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Originals notched a 0.6, down 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, November 25, 2014 *#tuesday #112514


Code:


Time   Net   Show                  Adults 18/49    Viewers
8:00   CBS   NCIS                        2.5   8     16.01
       NBC   The Voice                   2.3   7      9.37
       ABC   DWTS - Clip Show            1.9   6     11.31
       FOX   MasterChef Junior           1.5   5      4.06
       CW    The Flash                   1.4   4      3.47
             
9:00   ABC   DWTS (9-11PM) - Finale      3.0   9     15.98
       CBS   NCIS: New Orleans           2.3   7     14.47
       FOX   New Girl                    1.3   4      2.77
       NBC   Marry Me                    1.1   3      3.47
       CW    Supernatural                0.9   3      2.30
             
9:30   FOX   The Mindy Project           1.1   3      2.33
       NBC   About A Boy                 1.0   3      3.05
             
10:00  CBS   Person Of Interest          1.7   5      9.04
       NBC   Chicago Fire                1.6   5      6.02

*Revisions*:
NCIS and Dancing with the Stars were each adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with with total viewers.

On ABC, the finale of Dancing with the Stars scored a season high 2.9, up 16 percent from Mondays 2.5 adults 18-49 rating and up 21 percent from a 2.4 for last falls finale. It ranked as the shows highest rated episode since September 16, 2013.

On CBS, NCIS garnered a 2.4, down 8 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans matched last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest notched a 1.7, up 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice earned a series low 2.3, down 15 percent from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me scored a 1.1, down 27 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. About a Boy garnered a 1.0, down 23 percent from its last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire notched a 1.6, down 24 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 1.3, down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural notched a 0.9, down 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

According to TVbytheNumbers, "the preliminary Fast Affiliate primetime broadcast network ratings will be published on their normal schedule, but most of what we'd normally publish on a Thursday and Friday will be delayed until early next week due to the holiday." IOW, no finals & revisions this week.

I'll post the fast prelims for Wed/Thur/Fri as they are released, and we'll be back to normal updates next week.

Happy Thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Wednesday, November 26, 2014 * #wednesday #112614



Code:


Time   Net    Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers (millions)
8:00   CBS    Survivor                            2.1   7     8.93
       ABC    A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving -R     2.1   7     8.04
       FOX    Hell's Kitchen                      1.1   4     3.47
       NBC    The Making of Peter Pan Live!       0.6   2     3.02
       CW     Planes, Trains & Automobiles - R    0.6   2     2.07
              
9:00   CBS    Criminal Minds                      2.2   7    10.85
       ABC    Modern Family - R                   1.5   5     5.33
       NBC    A SNL Thanksgiving (9-11PM)         1.1   4     4.03
       FOX    Red Band Society                    0.7   2     2.49
              
9:30   ABC    black-ish - R                       1.2   4     4.24
              
10:00  CBS    Stalker                             1.6   5     8.15
       ABC    Nashville - R                       0.6   2     2.67

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one in Adults 18- 49, and with total viewers.

On ABC, A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 31 percent from a 1.6 for last years telecast which aired on Thanksgiving.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.1, down 13 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 2.2, down 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Making of Peter Pan Live! earned a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 40 percent from a 1.0 for The Making of the Sound of Music Live! A Saturday Night Live Thanksgiving garnered a 1.1 adult 18-49 rating, down 31 percent from a 1.6 for last years SNL Thanksgiving special.

On FOX, Hell's Kitchen earned a 1.1, down 27 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Red Band Society,which FOX just yanked from its schedule, notched a series low 0.7, down 22 percent from last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Overnight ratings for Thursday, November 27, 2014 *#thursday #112714



Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh  Ttl Vwrs (Millions)
8:00   NBC   Football Night in America           4.8  17    15.03
       CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R             1.7   6     8.00
       FOX   FOX's Cause for Paws                1.6   6     5.33
       ABC   Thank You America W   R. Roberts    0.6   2     3.57
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R         0.2   1     0.90
             
8:30   NBC   NFL Football (49ers-Seahawks)       5.8  20    17.73
       CBS   Mom                                 1.6   6     7.17
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R         0.3   1     0.95
             
9:00   CBS   Two and a Half Men                  1.5   5     6.89
       ABC   How To Get Away With Murder - R     0.5   2     2.32
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R         0.4   1     1.12
             
9:30   CBS   The McCarthys                       1.1   4     5.28
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R         0.4   1     1.06
             
10:00  CBS   Elementary                          1.1   4     5.96
       ABC   How To Get Away With Murder - R     0.6   2     2.58

*Preliminary*:

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports, NBC's ratings are likely inaccurate and subject to adjustment in the final ratings. Portions of the first hour of FOX's programming were preempted for football in many markets and will likely be adjusted in the final ratings.

On NBC, Football Night in America earned a preliminary 4.8 adults 18-49 rating, up 23 percent from a preliminary 3.9 last Thanksgiving. NFL Football scored a preliminary 5.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 3 percent from a preliminary 6.0 for last years Thanksgiving night game.

On FOX, FOXs Cause for Paws: An All-Star Dog Spectacular garnered a probably sports inflated 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, up significantly from FOXs regular Thursday line-up .

On CBS, Mom notched a 1.6, down 35 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Two and Half Men scored a 1.5, down 32 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The McCarthys earned a 1.1, down 21 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary garnered a 1.1, up 10 percent from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Thank You America With Robin Roberts scored a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

I'm kind of surprised that CBS ran new episodes on Thursday.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> I'm kind of surprised that CBS ran new episodes on Thursday.


It's telling that they only aired new eps of their sitcoms that already don't get great ratings, yet didn't run a new ep of Big Bang Theory. I'm not sure why they'd waste new eps of the other shows on a night when they're not going to get the lead-in boost from BBT.


----------



## astrohip

Those are also the shows that got a late season start due to Thur Night FB. Episodes to burn? Not burn off, just burn.


----------



## JYoung

Unless they have holiday themed episodes (which they like to time the airing of around the Holiday they're showing), I'm not sure why Thanksgiving Day is better than any other non sweeps week Thursday.

On the other hand, due to it's late start, Constantine's Halloween episode aired last night.


----------



## realityboy

JYoung said:


> Unless they have holiday themed episodes (which they like to time the airing of around the Holiday they're showing), I'm not sure why Thanksgiving Day is better than any other non sweeps week Thursday.
> 
> On the other hand, due to it's late start, Constantine's Halloween episode aired last night.


It actually should've been the 2nd episode of Constantine. It was skipped to get to Zed's introduction quicker.


----------



## astrohip

*Prelim Final Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, November 28, 2014* #friday #112814



Code:


Time   Net   Show                     8-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers (Millions)
8:00   NBC   Dateline                        1.3   5       6.98
       CBS   The Amazing Race                1.0   3       5.31
       ABC   America's Funniest  Videos - R  0.7   3       4.35
       FOX   MasterChef Junior- R            0.7   3       2.22
       CW    Grandma Got Run Over by...- R   0.4   1       1.78
             
9:00   NBC   Grimm                           1.2   4       5.09
       ABC   Shark Tank -R                   1.1   4       5.63
       CBS   Frosty The Snowman - R          1.1   4       4.66
       FOX   Gotham - R                      0.4   1       1.40
       CW    Kung Fu Panda Special - R       0.3   1       1.22
             
9:30   CBS   Yes, Virginia - R               0.7   2       3.64
       CW    Merry Madagascar - R            0.3   1       1.27
             
10:00  ABC   20   20                         1.2   4       5.22
       NBC   Constantine                     0.9   3       3.22
       CBS   Hawaii Five - 0 - R             0.7   2       5.14

Revisions:
There were no adjustments to original programs among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC and NBC tied for number one in adults 18-49, while NBC led with total viewers.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 1.3, down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Constantine garnered a 0.9, down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On ABC 20/20 earned a 1.2, down 25 percent four tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.0, down 17 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Frosty The Snowman garnered a 1.1, down 35 percent from last year's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Yes ,Virginia scored a 0.7, down 50 percent from last year's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeermatched last year's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. Kung Fu Panda Holiday Special matched last year's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. Merry Madagasdcar matched last year's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, November 30, 2014 * #sunday #113014


Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers
7:00PM  CBS   NFL Overrun                     9.7   32    30.88
        ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos  1.2    3     5.98
        FOX   Ice Age: A Mammoth Christmas-R  0.6    2     1.76
                  
7:30PM  NBC   Football Night in America       3.1    9     8.35
        CBS   60 Minutes                      3.7   10    18.36
        FOX   Mulaney                         0.6    2     1.55
                  
8:00PM  NBC   Football Night in America       4.3   12    12.06
        ABC   Once Upon A Time                2.1    5     6.43
        FOX   The Simpsons -R                 1.0    3     2.59
                  
8:30PM  NBC   Sunday Night Football           7.4   19    21.11
        CBS   Madam Secretary                 1.9    5    13.24
        FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine              1.4    3     3.11
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Family Guy -R                   1.1    3     2.44
        ABC   Resurrection                    0.9    2     3.66
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The Mentalist                   1.6    4    10.89
        FOX   Bob's Burgers                   1.0    2     2.23
                  
10:00PM ABC   Revenge                         1.0    3     4.08
                  
10:30PM CBS   CSI                             1.4    4     8.30

*Revisions*:
America's Funniest Home Videos, Once Upon A Time and Resurrection were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Due to a one minute delay, the start of CBS primetime began at 7:31 following the New England at Green Bay game. Ratings are tentative and subject to change

Sunday Night Football ratings coming soon...

On NBC, Sunday Night Football earned a 6.3, down from last week's preliminary 7.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 3.7, up from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.9, up three tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of The Mentalist notched a 1.6, even with what last season's premiere earned and up from the 1.5 last season's finale earned. CSI earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating Once Upon A Time earned a season low 2.0 down from its last original's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Resurrection earned a series low 0.8, down four tenths from its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a series low 1.0, down five tenths from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Mulaney scored a 0.6, down a tenth from last week's 0.7 adult 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine notched a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Bob's Burgers notched a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, December 1, 2014 * #monday #120114



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Share Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)              2.8   8     11.28
        ABC   CMA Country Christmas(8-10PM)   1.6   4      8.90
        CBS   Mike & Molly -R                 1.2   4      6.07
        FOX   Gotham -R                       1.0   3      2.99
        CW    Grandma Got Run Over by a...-R  0.4   1      1.40
        
8:30PM  CBS   Mike & Molly -R                 1.2   4      5.61
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Sleepy Hollow                   1.5   4      4.51
        CBS   Mike & Molly -R                 1.2   3      5.15
        CW    Greatest Holiday Commercials    0.4   1      1.12
                  
9:30PM  CBS   Mike & Molly -R                 1.1   3      5.00
        
10:00PM NBC   State of Affairs                1.6   5      7.04
        ABC   Castle                          1.5   4      8.45
        CBS   Scorpion -R                     1.0   3      5.09

*Revisions*:
The Voice was adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.7, up a tenth from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs scored a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, CMA Country Christmas garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from the 1.5 adults 18-49 rating that last year's special earned. Castle earned a 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the mid-season finale of Sleepy Hollow notched a 1.5, up from last week's 1.4.

On The CW Greatest Holiday Commercial Countdown earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, December 2, 2014 * #tuesday #120214



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Share Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice                       2.6   8      11.23
        ABC   Toy Story that Time Forgot      1.9   6       6.79
        FOX   MasterChef Junior               1.6   5       4.82
        CW    The Flash                       1.6   5       4.34
        CBS   NCIS -R                         1.4   4      11.58
        
8:30PM  ABC   A Charlie Brown Christmas -R    2.1   6       6.75
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. 1.8   5       5.36
        CBS   NCIS: New Orleans -R            1.4   4      10.62
        FOX   New Girl                        1.4   4       3.00
        NBC   Marry Me                        1.3   4       4.65
        CW    Supernatural                    0.9   3       2.33
                  
9:30PM  NBC   About a Boy                     1.1   3       4.21
        FOX   The Mindy Project               1.1   3       2.45
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago Fire                    1.7   5       7.36
        ABC   Forever                         1.2   4       5.17
        CBS   Person Of Interest -R           1.0   3       7.10

*Revisions*:
The Flash and Chicago Fire were each adjusted up a single tenth while Marry Me was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.6, up three tenths from last week's series low 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me scored a 1.4, also up three tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. About a Boy garnered a 1.1, up a single tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the special Toy Story that Time Forgot scored a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. scored a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, up two tenths from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Forever earned a 1.2, up two tenths from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior earned a 1.6, up a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash (featuring part one of a crossover with Arrow) earned a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## LoadStar

It is simply amazing to me how old some shows on CBS skew. Notably, the 9:00 hour, where SHIELD won the demo - but NCIS:NO had double the viewers. This tells me that the majority of the audience for that show are 50+ years old.


----------



## TAsunder

Also worth noting... the NCIS repeat had the most total viewers in each slot... so the older folks don't even care if they have already seen the NCIS episode they are watching...


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> Also worth noting... the NCIS repeat had the most total viewers in each slot... so the older folks don't even care if they have already seen the NCIS episode they are watching...


They've probably fallen asleep and the TV was on CBS when they did


----------



## aindik

They probably missed it the first time. It's not like they have a Season Pass set. 

That or, they don't remember if they saw this episode. 

Procedurals kind of lend themselves to that.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, December 3, 2014* #wednesday #120314


Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   Survivor (8-10PM)               2.1   7       8.71
        NBC   Christmas in Rock Center        1.9   6       9.52
        ABC   The Middle                      1.6   5       7.04
        CW    Arrow                           1.4   4       3.92
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen                  1.2   4       3.60
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs                   1.7   5       6.59
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Modern Family                   2.8   8       9.02
        NBC   SNL Christmas (9-11PM)          1.9   6       6.19
        FOX   Red Band Society                0.9   3       3.03
        CW    The 100                         0.6   2       1.86
        
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                       2.1   6       6.82
                  
10:00PM CBS   Stalker                         1.5   5       7.47
        ABC   Nashville                       1.3   4       5.26

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments to original programs among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC and CBS tied for number one in adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC, the Christmas in Rockerfeller Center special earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Saturday Night Live Christmas special also earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, a two hour Survivor earned a x from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker earned a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle garnered a series low tying 1.6, down six tenths from its last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs hit a season low with a 1.7, down seven tenths from its last original's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family notched a season low 2.8, down nine tenths from its last original's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish earned a series low 2.1, down half a ratings point from its last original's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville tied its season low with a 1.3, down two tenths from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hell's Kitchen earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The last scheduled episode of cancelled Red Band Society, notched a 0.9, up two tenths from last week's series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Arrow (which was part of a two night crossover with The Flash) earned a series high 1.4, way up from its last original's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 matched its last original's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## brianric

TAsunder said:


> Also worth noting... the NCIS repeat had the most total viewers in each slot... so the older folks don't even care if they have already seen the NCIS episode they are watching...


Not all older viewers.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> They probably missed it the first time. It's not like they have a Season Pass set.
> 
> That or, they don't remember if they saw this episode.
> 
> Procedurals kind of lend themselves to that.


And they certainly aren't binge watching any of this on Netflix either


----------



## Steveknj

brianric said:


> Not all older viewers.


We are not the "typical" older viewers here.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday December 4, 2014 * #thursday #120414



Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers
8:00PM  NBC   Peter Pan Live! (8-11PM)        2.4   7      9.21
        CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R          2.1   8      9.63
        FOX   Bones                           1.5   5      5.70
        ABC   The Taste (8-10PM)              0.9   3      3.33
        CW    The Vampire Diaries             0.7   2      1.49
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Mom                             2.0   6      8.61
        
9:00PM  CBS   Two and a Half Men              1.9   6      8.10
        FOX   Gracepoint                      0.9   3      3.61
        CW    Reign                           0.4   1      1.22
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The McCarthys                   1.4   6      6.08
                  
10:00PM CBS   Elementary                      1.2   6      6.59
        ABC   How to Get Away With Murder -R  0.7   2      2.85

*Revisions*:
Peter Pan Live! was adjusted up a tenth while Two and a Half Men, Elementary and The McCarthys were adjusted down six tenths, Mom was adjusted down five tenths and Reign was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

Note: In both Dallas and Chicago, NFL Network's coverage of the Dallas Cowboys at the Chicago Bears aired on the CBS affiliate. CBS ratings are tentative and will change.

On NBC, the special Peter Pan Live! earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating down substantially from last year's The Sound of Music Live, which earned a 4.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On CBS, Mom notched a 2.5, up from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 2.5, up from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The McCarthys earned a 2.0, up from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary garnered a 1.8, up from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones earned a 1.5, up two tenths from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Gracepoint earned a 0.9, up two tenths from its last original's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the two-hour third season premiere of The Taste scored a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 1.2 adults 18-49 rating the second season premiere earned.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.7, down a tenth from its last original's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Reign earned a 0.5, up two tenths from its last original's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, December 5, 2014* #friday #120514


Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Sh    Viewers
8:00    ABC   Last Man Standing               1.2  5     6.66
        CBS   The Amazing Race                1.2  4     6.22
        NBC   How Murray Saved Christmas      0.9  3     3.57
        FOX   College Football Pre-Game       0.7  3     2.26
        CW    America's Next Top Model        0.4  1     1.16
              
8:30    ABC   Cristela                        0.9  3     4.64
              
9:00    FOX   College Football(AZ/Oregon)     1.9  7     6.00
        ABC   Shark Tank                      1.8  6     7.22
        NBC   Grimm                           1.2  4     4.96
        CBS   A Very Grammy Christmas         0.8  3     4.73
        CW    America's Next Top Model        0.4  1     1.16
              
10:00   ABC   20/20                           1.4  5     6.27
        CBS   Blue Bloods - R                 0.8  3     6.69
        NBC   Constantine                     0.8  3     3.17

*Revisions*:
Grimm was adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings. Final college football ratings are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49, while ABC led with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for FOX (College Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings

On FOX, College Football (Arizona/Oregon) earned a preliminary 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.2, down a tenth from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela garnered a series low 0.9, down a tenth from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank notched a 1.8, down two tenths from its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 earned a 1.4, down two tenths from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, special How Murray Saved Christmas scored a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm earned a series low tying 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Constantine garnered a series low tying 0.8, down a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.2, up two tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. A Very Grammy Christmas garnered a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Americas Next Top Model matched its last original's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale at 9PM also earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, December 7, 2014* #sunday #120714



Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (Millions)
7:00   FOX   NFL Football - Live                  8.1    27       25.93
       CBS   60 Minutes                           1.6     5       11.47
       ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos       1.3     4        5.90
             
7:30   NBC   Football Night in America            1.3     4        4.43
             
8:00   NBC   Football Night in America            3.7    11       11.51
       FOX   The Simpsons                         2.9     8        6.52
       ABC   Once Upon A Time                     2.0     5        6.20
       CBS   I Love Lucy Christmas Special - R    1.3     4        9.06
             
8:30   NBC   Sunday Night Football                7.1    20       21.15
       FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine                   2.1     6        4.32
             
9:00   FOX   Family Guy                           2.3     6        4.44
       CBS   The Mentalist                        1.1     3        8.70
       ABC   Resurrection                         1.0     3        3.98
             
9:30   FOX   Bob's Burgers                        1.6     4        3.18
             
10:00  CBS   CSI                                  1.2     4        7.89
       ABC   Revenge                              1.2     3        4.60

*Revisions*:
The Simpsons and Family Guy were each adjusted up a tenth while 60 Minutes was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC and FOX (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Due to NFL football overrun, CBS prime started 17 to 19 minutes late in a number of markets including St Louis, Kansas City, Tulsa, Oklahoma City, Buffalo, Cleveland, Detroit, Indianapolis, Charlotte, Nashville, Knoxville, Tampa and New Orleans.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football (Chargers/Patriots) earned a preliminary 6.1, down 3 percent from last week's preliminary 6.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, NFL Football scored a preliminary 5.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons earned a 2.8, up 87 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its last original episode. Brooklyn Nine-Nine notched a 2.1, up 40 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy garnered a 2.2 adults 18-49 , matching its most recent original episode. Bob's Burgers notched a 1.6, up 60 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a ,1.7, down 54 percent from last week's 3.7 adults 18-49 rating. I Love Lucy Christmas Special matched from last years 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Mentalist notched a 1.1adults 18-49 rating, down 31 percent from last weeks 1.6.. CSI earned a 1.2, down, 14 percet from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.3, up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time scored a season low 2.0, down 5 percent from last weeks season low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Resurrection garnered a1.0, up 11 percent from last weeks s 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a 1.2, up 20 percent from last weeks series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were right on the money.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, December 8, 2014* #monday #120814



Code:


Time   Net   Show                              18-49 Rtg/Shr Viewers 
8:00   NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)                      2.5   7   10.84
       CBS   2 Broke Girls                           2.0   6    7.72
       ABC   The Great Christmas Light Fight         1.7   5    6.83
       FOX   Gotham - R                              0.6   2    2.14
       CW    The Originals                           0.6   2    1.41
             
8:30   CBS   Mike & Molly - Season Premiere          1.9   6    8.06
             
9:00   CBS   Scorpion                                2.1   6   10.00
       CW    Jane The Virgin                         0.5   1    1.22
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow - R                       0.4   1    1.57
             
10:00  CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles                       1.6   5    8.73
       NBC   State of Affairs                        1.6   5    6.30
       ABC   Castle                                  1.4   4    7.32

*Revisions*:
Mike & Molly was adjusted up a tenth while The Great Christmas Light Fight was adjusted down two tenths and Castle was adjusted down three tenths among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: ABCs Monday lineup was preempted for local NFL coverage in Atlanta, Milwaukee and Green Bay. Ratings for ABC are likely to be inflated and will likely be adjusted in the final ratings.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.5, down 11 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs equaled last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls garnered a 2.1, up 25 percent from a 1.6 for its most recent episode. The season premiere of Mike & Molly notched a 1.8, down 31 percent from a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating for the previous season premiere and down 5 percent from a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating for the previous season finale. Your predictions were too optimistic. Scorpion earned a 2.1, up 11 percent from a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. NCIS Los Angeles scored a 1.6, up 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode.

On ABC, the premiere of The Great Christmas Light Fight garnered an inflated 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 36 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for last year's premiere. Castle earned a 1.7,up 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Originals notched a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent new episode. Jane The Virgin scored a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 25 percent from a 0.4 for its most recent episode.


----------



## mattack

Do you have really old ratings data? I'm wondering what A Charlie Brown Christmas got when it premiered!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I'm convinced that CBS could run a show called CSI: blank screen and 9 million old people would tune in and watch it just to figure out what was going on


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Do you have really old ratings data? I'm wondering what A Charlie Brown Christmas got when it premiered!


Everything I post is from TVbytheNumbers. I just clean it up and post here.

That would make a great question for them!


----------



## lambertman

According to USA Today, they remember it getting a 45 share and 15.4 million viewers in 1965.


----------



## danielhart

astrohip said:


> Everything I post is from TVbytheNumbers. I just clean it up and post here.
> 
> That would make a great question for them!


Thank you for the effort u put into this btw.


----------



## Steveknj

danielhart said:


> Thank you for the effort u put into this btw.


True dis :up::up:


----------



## dswallow

CSI: North Pole

Santa's helpers investigate reported naughty kids to determine if they should be allowed to have Christmas.


----------



## astrohip

danielhart said:


> Thank you for the effort u put into this btw.





Steveknj said:


> True dis :up::up:


Thanks. I enjoy doing it. The amazing part is how many of us ratings geeks are out there!


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Thanks. I enjoy doing it. The amazing part is how many of us ratings geeks are out there!


I don't necessarily believe, in 2014, that these ratings really reflect how we watch TV and how accurate they are (from an advertisers POV, I guess they still work to some extent). I just use them as a point of reference more than anything else.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> I don't necessarily believe, in 2014, that these ratings really reflect how we watch TV and how accurate they are (from an advertisers POV, I guess they still work to some extent). I just use them as a point of reference more than anything else.


The ratings do what they're supposed to do. They tell advertisers who is watching the commercials.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> The ratings do what they're supposed to do. They tell advertisers who is watching the commercials.


True, but it's no longer a realistic gauge of what we are watching.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> True, but it's no longer a realistic gauge of what we are watching.


That was never its primary purpose. That was a secondary purpose.


----------



## Worf

Actually, the stations don't use these numbers. They use the "C" version of these numbers (C3 and C7) which are the ratings, minute by minute, of shows, MINUS program content. So it's basically just the ratings for ads.

Stations don't care about program content other than it's what it carries eyeballs to ads.


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> *Stations don't care about program content* other than it's what it carries eyeballs to ads.


which seems abunduntly clear based on some of what airs these days...


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, December 9, 2014 * #tuesday #120914



Code:


Time   Net   Show                      lts 18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers (Millions)
8:00   CBS   Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer - R   2.8   9    10.64
       NBC   The Voice (8-9:01PM)                 2.3   7    11.19
       FOX   MasterChef Junior                    1.6   5     4.93
       CW    The Flash (8-9:02PM)                 1.5   5     4.66
       ABC   Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town - R    1.1   3     4.14
             
9:00   CBS   NCIS - R                             1.7   5    10.30
       ABC   Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.      1.7   5     5.29
       FOX   New Girl                             1.5   4     3.28
       NBC   Marry Me                             1.2   3     4.64
       CW    Supernatural (9:02-10PM)             1.0   3     2.62
             
9:30   FOX   The Mindy Project                    1.1   3     2.55
       NBC   About A Boy                          0.9   3     3.68
             
10:00  CBS   The Victoria's Secret Fashion Show   3.4  10     9.29
       ABC   Forever                              1.1   3     5.20
       NBC   Angelina Jolie: Unbroken             1.0   3     4.77

*Revisions*:
The Voice and Victoria's Secret Fashion Show were adjusted up a tenth, while Supernatural and The Mindy Project were adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and led with total viewers.

On CBS, Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer earned a 2.8, down 7 percent from last years 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Victorias Secret Fashion Show garnered a 3.3, down 3 percent from last years 3.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice earned a series low 2.2, down 15 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me scored a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. About a Boy tied its series low with a 0.9, from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The special Angelina Jolie: Unbroken notched a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl garnered a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project notched a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Santa Claus is Comin to Town scored a 1.1, down 31 percent from last years 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The midseason finale of Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. garnered a 1.7, down 6 percent from last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Forever earned a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the midseason finale of The Flash earned a 1.5, down 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The midseason finale of Supernatural scored a 1.1, up 22 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> That was never its primary purpose. That was a secondary purpose.


Not arguing that. Up until the DVR and other forms of time shifting became common place, us laymen, who are not advertisers or networks or have no other stake in the game looked at ratings to see what people were watching. Now, really, it doesn't really show that accurately anymore (not sure it ever really did, but that's an argument for another day).


----------



## mattack

Worf said:


> Stations don't care about program content other than it's what it carries eyeballs to ads.


Example to the contrary: The stations in Utah that didn't show "NYPD Blue".. and I think there are more contemporary examples but I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Example to the contrary: The stations in Utah that didn't show "NYPD Blue".. and I think there are more contemporary examples but I can't think of any at the moment.




What does a local affiliate's decisions have to do with how a network uses Nielsen ratings?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, December 10, 2014 *#wednesday #121014



Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers (millions)
8:00   CBS   Survivor                        2.4   8     9.47
       ABC   The Middle                      2.2   7     8.11
       NBC   The Mysteries of Laura          1.2   4     8.09
       FOX   Hell's Kitchen                  1.3   4     3.86
       CW    Arrow                           1.1   3     3.06
             
8:30   ABC   The Goldbergs                   2.2   7     7.41
             
9:00   ABC   Modern Family (9-9:31PM)        3.1  10     9.69
       CBS   Criminal Minds                  2.1   7    10.12
       NBC   Law & Order: SVU                1.4   4     6.90
       FOX   Hell's Kitchen                  1.2   3     3.86
       CW    The 100                         0.6   2     1.62
             
9:30   ABC   black-ish (9:31-10PM)           2.3   7     7.28
             
10:00  NBC   Chicago PD                      1.5   5     6.71
       ABC   Nashville                       1.5   5     5.65
       CBS   Stalker                         1.4   5     7.25

*Revisions*:
Arrow, Hell's Kitchen (which was split into two episodes in the finals) and Chicago P.D. were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, The Middle tied its season high with a 2.2, up 38 percent from week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs earned a 2.2, up 29 percent from last week's season low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family notched a 3.1, up 11 percent from last weeks season low 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish earned a 2.3, up 10 percent from last week's series low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville scored a 1.5, up 15 percent from last weeks season low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.4, up 14 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds tied its series low with a 2.1, down 5 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for its last original episode. Stalker matched its series low with a 1.4, down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.2, down adults 18-49 rating, down 14 percent from a 1.4 for its most recent episode. Law & Order:SVU tied its series low with a 1.4, down 22 percent from a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Chicago PD matched its series low with a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 13 percent from a 1.6 for its most recent episode.

On FOX, a two-hour Hell's Kitchen matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating

On The CW, Arrow scored a 1.0, down 29 percent from last weeks series high 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday December 11, 2014* #thursday #121114



Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers (Millions)
8:00   CBS   The Big Bang Theory             3.9  13      15.49
       FOX   Bones                           1.2   4       5.49
       NBC   The Biggest Loser               1.1   4       4.30
       CW    The Vampire Diaries             0.9   3       1.82
       ABC   The Taste (8-10PM)              0.8   3       3.17
             
8:30   CBS   Mom                             2.6   8      10.75
             
9:00   CBS   Two and a Half Men              2.3   7       9.30
       NBC   Bad Judge                       1.1   3       3.75
       FOX   Gracepoint - Finale             0.9   3       4.01
       CW    Reign                           0.5   2       1.42
             
9:30   CBS   The McCarthys                   1.6   5       6.89
       NBC   A to Z                          0.8   2       2.49
             
10:00  CBS   Elementary                      1.4   4       7.63
       NBC   Blake Shelton's Christmas - R   0.8   3       3.95
       ABC   How To Get Away W/Murder - R    0.5   2       2.38

*Revisions*:
The Vampire Diaries was adjusted up a tenth while Mom, Two and a Half Men and The McCarthys were each adjusted down two tenths and The Big Bang Theory was adjusted down a single tenth adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. With the adjustments, Mom tied its series high and Elementary hit a season high.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: In both St. Louis and Phoenix, CBS programming was preempted for NFL Football. CBS ratings are tentative and will change.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory garnered a 4.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 2 percent from a 4.1 for its most recent original. Mom notched a football- inflated 2.8, up 40 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 2.5, up 32 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The McCarthys earned a 1.8, up 27 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary garnered a 1.6, up 33 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original. Bad Judge scored a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, up 22 percent from a 0.9 for its most recent original. A to Z garnered a from a 0.8, up 14 percent from a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original.

On FOX, Bones matched it series low with a 1.2, down 20 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The finale of Gracepoint matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Taste scored a series low 0.8, down 11 percent from a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.8, up 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Reign scored a 0.5, up 25 percent from last weeks 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> What does a local affiliate's decisions have to do with how a network uses Nielsen ratings?


An affiliate is a "station" too (if they had used the word 'network', I wouldn't've nitpicked), and affiliates use ratings to determine their ad rates too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> An affiliate is a "station" too (if they had used the word 'network', I wouldn't've nitpicked), and affiliates use ratings to determine their ad rates too.




It seems you completely missed the point in your zeal to point out the incorrect usage of "station" rather than "network." The point is that TV networks are in the business of selling ads and the way they deliver viewers to those ads is by putting on TV shows that air before and after the ads. Thus, the primary purpose of the ratings is for networks and advertisers to determine how many eyeballs are watching the ads.

Whether a local affiliate chooses to show a certain program is completely irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## mattack

No, it is NOT irrelevant, because the local affiliate REFUSING TO SHOW A WILDLY SUCCESSFUL PROGRAM LOSES THEM MONEY.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> No, it is NOT irrelevant, because the local affiliate REFUSING TO SHOW A WILDLY SUCCESSFUL PROGRAM LOSES THEM MONEY.


Yet again, you're off the mark. This isn't a discussion about local affiliate revenue. This is a discussion about Nielsen ratings for national networks.


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> No, it is NOT irrelevant, because the local affiliate REFUSING TO SHOW A WILDLY SUCCESSFUL PROGRAM LOSES THEM MONEY.





DevdogAZ said:


> Yet again, you're off the mark. This isn't a discussion about local affiliate revenue. This is a discussion about Nielsen ratings for national networks.


What he's saying is that when a local affiliate refused to show a certain network show, it loses money for that network. Imagine if the affiliate in Dallas for Fox refused to show Idol. Wouldn't that lose money for Fox? One the local affiliate probably takes in all ad revenue for a local broadcast and two, it's a major market they cannot show national ads in.


----------



## TAsunder

Steveknj said:


> What he's saying is that when a local affiliate refused to show a certain network show, it loses money for that network. Imagine if the affiliate in Dallas for Fox refused to show Idol. Wouldn't that lose money for Fox? One the local affiliate probably takes in all ad revenue for a local broadcast and two, it's a major market they cannot show national ads in.


What happens behind the scenes in these situations? Does local stations pre-empting content alter how much the advertisers have to pay, or is it only a matter of negotiating future ads and taking this into account? I've often wondered how my local NBC can think it is a good idea to pre-empt legitimate TV shows with weird religious programming during prime time.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> What happens behind the scenes in these situations? Does local stations pre-empting content alter how much the advertisers have to pay, or is it only a matter of negotiating future ads and taking this into account? I've often wondered how my local NBC can think it is a good idea to pre-empt legitimate TV shows with weird religious programming during prime time.


Not sure. Perhaps some of our TV insiders can explain. I would think that the affiliates have to give the networks some notice when they decide to not show something. I remember the whole Leno fiasco when some affiliates decided not to show it and NBC was not happy about that. I don't know if advertisers might get a rebate if a major affiliate decides not to show something. Either way, if there are less eyeballs watching a show, it could, at worst, have an effect on future ad rates I would think.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> Not sure. Perhaps some of our TV insiders can explain. I would think that the affiliates have to give the networks some notice when they decide to not show something. I remember the whole Leno fiasco when some affiliates decided not to show it and NBC was not happy about that. I don't know if advertisers might get a rebate if a major affiliate decides not to show something. Either way, if there are less eyeballs watching a show, it could, at worst, have an effect on future ad rates I would think.


Not a TV insider but my understanding is that when an ad is purchased there is a minimum rating that the advertiser is promised. If they get less than that they don't typically get their money back but instead get free ads on other shows. These are called "make goods". One of the adjustments in overnight national ratings is due to preemptions. Football preemptions usually have the biggest impact because they usually get higher ratings than the shows they are preempting.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Not a TV insider but my understanding is that when an ad is purchased there is a minimum rating that the advertiser is promised. If they get less than that they don't typically get their money back but instead get free ads on other shows. These are called "make goods". One of the adjustments in overnight national ratings is due to preemptions. Football preemptions usually have the biggest impact because they usually get higher ratings than the shows they are preempting.


OK, so here's an example. P&G buys an ad spot (and yeah, likely they buy more than one, but for the sake of argument...) on 60 Minutes. The NFL game runs over so that ad is not shown because they didn't buy an ad for that show. Does P&G get a rebate? Or does P&G just buy ad time for 7:15 on Sunday night, no matter what the show?

But, in the example where P&G buys an ad spot on American Idol, but in Dallas, they show something off network, and because it's not shown in Dallas, the ratings are lower, and they don't hit their minimum, would that offer them a rebate? Or, are advertising rates based on other factors such as viewing market, etc. I'm sure there's a lot more going into this, but if a national ad is not shown in a certain market, they get NO eyeballs and the local station, selling local ads, gets all the eyeballs.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, December 12, 2014* #friday #121214



Code:


Time      Net     Show           18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM    NBC     Dateline                1.3    5       7.27
          CBS     The Amazing Race        1.2    4       5.92
          ABC     Last Man Standing       1.1    4       5.99
          FOX     MasterChef Junior -R    0.6    2       1.73
          CW      The Librarians -R       0.4    2       1.55
                                                         
8:30PM    ABC     Cristela                0.8    3       4.45
                                                         
9:00PM    ABC     Shark Tank              1.5    5       7.04
          NBC     Grimm                   1.3    4       5.07
          CBS     Hawaii Five-0           1.1    4       8.77
                                                         
10:00PM   ABC     20 /20                  1.4    5       6.08
          CBS     Blue Bloods             1.2    4      11.09
          NBC     Constantine             1.0    3       3.30

*Revisions*:
The Amazing Race was adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing scored a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela garnered a series low 0.8, down 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank notched a season low 1.5 down 17 percent from last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent episode. Grimm earned a 1.3, up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Constantine garnered a 1.0, up 25 percent from last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five -0 garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 21 percent from a 1.4 for its most recent episode. Blue Bloods scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 8 percent from a 1.3 for its most recent episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, December 15, 2014* #sunday #121514 (Live + Same Day) :



Code:


Time      Net     Show               18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers
7:00PM    CBS     60 Minutes                 1.6      5      11.38
          ABC     Backstage W/Disney B-way   0.5      1       2.94
                                                              
7:30PM    FOX     The OT                     4.4     13      12.75
          NBC     Football Night in America  2.1      6       6.12
                                                              
8:00PM    NBC     Football Night in America  4.1     12      12.39
          FOX     The Simpsons -R            2.0      6       5.02
          CBS     Undercover Boss            1.7      5       8.92
          ABC     Once Upon A Time           1.7      5       5.69
                                                              
8:30PM    NBC     Sunday Night Football      8.6     25      24.25
          FOX     Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.5      4       3.52
                                                              
9:00PM    FOX     Family Guy -R              1.5      4       3.15
          ABC     Barbara Walters 10 Most    1.4      4       7.78
                  Fascinating People 2014
          CBS     The Mentalist              1.3      4       8.37
                                                              
9:30PM    FOX     Bob's Burgers              1.3      3       2.54
                                                              
10:00PM   CBS     CSI                        1.2      4       7.18

*Revisions*:
Bob's Burgers was adjusted up a tenth while 60 Minutes was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC and FOX (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings. Due to NFL football overrun, CBS prime started between 15 and 22 minutes late in a number of markets including New York, Charlotte, Tampa, Nashville, Memphis, Cleveland, Cincinnati and several other markets.

On NBC, Sunday Night Football earned a preliminary 7.7, up from last week's 6.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Brooklyn Nine-Nine notched a 1.5, down six tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Bob's Burgers notched a 1.2, down four tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes scored a 1.7, up a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. A special Undercover Boss earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Mentalist notched a 1.3, up two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. CSI matched last week's 1.2, adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the special Backstage With Disney on Broadway earned a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time scored a series low matching 1.7, down three tenths from last week's season low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The annual special Barbara Walters: 10 Most Fascinating People of 2014 garnered a 1.4, down sharply from the 2.2 the special earned last year.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> OK, so here's an example. P&G buys an ad spot (and yeah, likely they buy more than one, but for the sake of argument...) on 60 Minutes. The NFL game runs over so that ad is not shown because they didn't buy an ad for that show. Does P&G get a rebate? Or does P&G just buy ad time for 7:15 on Sunday night, no matter what the show?


First of all, bad example, because if the NFL runs over on CBS, they just push everything back and 60 Minutes is still shown in its entirety. But to address your point, these ad buyers are buying hundreds or thousands of spots at a time, across all different types of shows. If they bought as time during a show that was preempted, and the show was never rescheduled to air at a different time, then almost certainly the network would just give them a credit to air that ad in a different slot. The networks don't like refunding ad dollars, so they'll almost always figure out a way to make things right by giving away more advertising rather than giving back money.



Steveknj said:


> But, in the example where P&G buys an ad spot on American Idol, but in Dallas, they show something off network, and because it's not shown in Dallas, the ratings are lower, and they don't hit their minimum, would that offer them a rebate? Or, are advertising rates based on other factors such as viewing market, etc. I'm sure there's a lot more going into this, but if a national ad is not shown in a certain market, they get NO eyeballs and the local station, selling local ads, gets all the eyeballs.


Typically, a national ad is bought based on national ratings and they're given a minimum guaranteed rating. So the fact that the show didn't air in a large market doesn't necessarily matter as long as the overall national ratings are above the minimum. However, if the preemption in that market caused the national rating to fall below the guarantee, then the network would provide free ads ("make goods") to appease the ad buyer.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Typically, a national ad is bought based on national ratings and they're given a minimum guaranteed rating. So the fact that the show didn't air in a large market doesn't necessarily matter as long as the overall national ratings are above the minimum. However, if the preemption in that market caused the national rating to fall below the guarantee, then the network would provide free ads ("make goods") to appease the ad buyer.


In my example, my assumption is that not showing in a large market is going to cause ratings to dip. So back to the original point, it's going to cost the networks SOMETHING when a show is pre-empted in a large market and they probably don't like it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

*sigh*

I'll try one last time.

Here's the original post that started this tangent.



Worf said:


> Stations [networks] don't care about program content other than it's what it carries eyeballs to ads.


There's nothing here about revenues or local affiliates. It's simply a statement that the primary business of the networks is selling advertising, not producing compelling TV shows. The fact that they have to produce compelling shows in order to attract eyeballs so they can sell ads is just an inconvenience for the networks.

So while I agree with the idea that local affiliates preempting shows can be detrimental to the network's bottom line, that's still not a relevant response to Worf's statement. I'm not disagreeing with mattack's argument. I'm simply not understanding why it was introduced in the first place.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, December 15, 2014* (Live + Same Day) #monday #121514



Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)              2.8   9      12.07
        CBS   2 Broke Girls                   2.1   7       7.81
        ABC   The Great Christmas Light Fight 1.4   4       5.30
        FOX   American Cntry Countdown Awrds  0.9   3       3.39
        CW    Hart Of Dixie                   0.4   1       1.22
        
8:30PM  CBS   Mike & Molly                    1.8   5       7.85
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Scorpion                        2.0   6      10.07
        CW    Jane the Virgin                 0.5   2       1.28
                  
    
10:00PM CBS   NCIS: LA                        1.6   5       9.54
        NBC   State of Affairs                1.5   5       6.18
        ABC   Castle -R                       1.0   4       4.51

*Revisions*:
The Great Christmas Light Fight, Jane the Virgin, State of Affairs and The Voice were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: NBC carried NFL football in the New Orleans market and ABC carried the game in Chicago. Ratings for NBC and ABC are likely inflated as a result.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.9, up from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls earned a 2.1, up a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly notched a 1.8, down a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion earned a 2.0, down a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS Los Angeles matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Great Christmas Light Fight garnered a 1.5, down from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The American Country Countdown Awards notched a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, the season premiere of Hart Of Dixie was even with the 0.4 adults 18-49 rating last season's premiere earned. Jane The Virgin scored a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm shaking my head over dateline beating amazing race last friday.

haven't people already figured out it's almost always the spouse?


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm shaking my head over dateline beating amazing race last friday.
> 
> haven't people already figured out it's almost always the spouse?


I would bet the core audience of TAR skews lower than that of Dateline. Younger folks are more apt to be "out" on Friday nights, so Dateline which skews older beats TAR.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, December 16, 2014 * #tuesday #121614



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   NCIS                            2.4    7     17.53
        ABC   A Charlie Brown Christmas -R    1.8    6      6.29
        FOX   MasterChef Junior               1.7    6      5.61
        NBC   Elf: Buddy's Musical Christmas  1.3    4      4.82
        CW    The Flash -R                    0.5    2      1.76
                  
9:00PM  NBC   The Voice (9-11PM)              3.3   10     12.88
        CBS   NCIS: New Orleans               1.9    5     14.14
        ABC   Disney Prep & Landing -R        1.3    4      4.18
        FOX   New Girl -R                     0.8    2      2.19
        CW    Victoria's Secret  -R           0.4    1      1.24
                  
9:30PM  ABC   Prep and Landing:  -R           1.2    4      3.63
        FOX   The Mindy Project -R            0.6    2      1.65
                  
10:00PM CBS   Person Of Interest              1.3    4      8.94
        ABC   Forever -R                      0.7    2      3.11

*Revisions*:
The Voice and NCIS were adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 but CBS led with total viewers.

On NBC, Elf: Buddy's Musical Christmas earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of The Voice earned a 3.2, up from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating but down significantly from the 4.0 adults 18-49 rating that last fall's finale earned.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.3, down two tenths from its last originals's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans garnered a series low 1.9, down four tenths from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest earned a series low matching 1.3, down four tenths from its last original's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior earned a 1.7, up a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, December 17, 2014 *#wednesday #121714



Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  CBS   Survivor (8-10PM)               2.4   8      9.79
        ABC   The Middle -R                   1.3   5      5.49
        NBC   Michael Buble's Christmas       1.3   4      7.53
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen                  1.3   4      3.62
        CW    Greatest Hol. Commercials -R    0.5   2      1.82
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs -R                1.3   4      4.89
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Modern Family -R                1.7   5      6.00
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen                  1.3   4      3.60
        NBC   The Sing Off (9-11PM)           1.3   4      5.10
        CW    The 100                         0.5   2      1.40
        
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish -R                    1.2   4      4.53
                  
10:00PM CBS   Survivor Reunion                1.8   8      7.31
        ABC   black-ish -R                    1.1   4      4.03
                  
10:30PM ABC   black-ish -R                    1.0   3      3.60

*Revisions*:
The Survivor Reunion was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one in adults 18-49, and with total viewers.

Note: Survivor finale ratings are from 8-10 pm but the program did not end until 10:15pm when the winner was announced. Survivor finale ratings are likely to adjust upwards.

On CBS, the fall finale Survivor matched last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Survivor Reunion after-show earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Michael Buble's Christmas in New York earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with last year's special. The Sing-Off special earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, a two-hour Hell's Kitchen earned a 1.3, up from last week's 1.2 at 8PM and flat with the 1.3 last week's episode earned at 9PM.

On The CW, The 100 earned a series low tying 0.5, down a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday December 18, 2014 *#thursday #121814



Code:


Time    Net   Show                      18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R              2.3   8      10.61
        NBC   The Bigget Loser                    0.9   3      3.89
        ABC   The Taste (8-10PM)                  0.8   3      3.12
        FOX   Bones -R                            0.7   3      3.43
        CW    iHeartRadio Jingle Ball (8-9:30PM)  0.6   2      1.84
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Mom                                 2.3   8      10.01
        
9:00PM  CBS   Two and a Half Men                  1.9   6      8.80
        NBC   People Magazine Awards (9-11PM)     0.8   3      3.71
        FOX   Bones -R                            0.8   2      3.62
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The McCarthys                       1.6   5      6.94
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway? -R         0.4   1      1.07
                  
10:00PM CBS   Elementary                          1.3   5      7.57
        ABC   How to Get Away With Murder -R      0.6   2      2.52

*Revisions*:
Elementary was adjusted down a single tenth adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: In Jacksonville, the NFL Network's coverage of the Tennessee Titans at Jacksonville Jaguars aired on the CBS affiliate (15.2/23). In Nashville, the game aired on FOX (11.8/19). CBS and FOX ratings are tentative and will change.

On CBS, Mom notched a 2.3, down three tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men scored a 1.9, down four tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating and tying its series low. The McCarthys matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a (non-special) series low-tying 0.9, down two tenths from last week's adults 18-49 rating. The People Magazine Awards scored a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Taste matched last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, iHeartRadio Jingle Ball earned a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from last year's special.


----------



## astrohip

While we're on our two week holiday hiatus, here are the links to the latest TVbytheNumbers Bubble Watch. They've rated each show by odds of renewal percent, with pros & cons detailed out. If you're a ratings nerd, you'll want to read these...

NBC

CBS

ABC

FOX

CW


----------



## astrohip

And we're back...
*
Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, January 4, 2015 (All Ratings Live+ Same Day):*
#sunday #010415



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (Millions)
7:00    FOX   NFL Football - Live              12.6  25     37.62
        NBC   Dateline (7-9PM)                  1.3   4      6.24
        ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos    1.3   4      6.08
        CBS   60 Minutes                        0.8   2      7.52
              
8:00    FOX   The Simpsons                      4.6  12     10.51
        ABC   Galavant - Series Premiere        2.1   6      7.88
        CBS   Madam Secretary                   1.4   4     11.55
              
8:30    FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine                2.9   5      6.02
        ABC   Galavant                          1.9   5      6.80
              
9:00    FOX   Family Guy                        2.8   7      5.50
        NBC   The Celebrity Apprentice          2.3   7      6.79
        CBS   The Good Wife                     1.3   4     10.24
        ABC   Resurrection                      1.0   3      4.10
              
9:30    FOX   Bob's Burgers                     1.9   5      3.95
              
10:00   CBS   CSI                               1.2   4      8.48
        ABC   Revenge                           0.9   3      3.94

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for FOX (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On FOX, the NFL Football Wildcard Playoff scored a preliminary 12.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons earned a adults 18-49 rating, up 59 percent from a 2.9 for its most recent original episode. It was the show's highest rated episode since January 5, 2014, when it also followed a playoff game. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 2.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 93 percent from a 1.5 for its most recent original episode and ranking as the show's highest rated regularly scheduled episode. Family Guy returned to a 2.8, up 22 percent from a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Bobs Burgers notched a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, up 46 percent from a 1.3 for its most recent original episode and ranking as its highest rated episode since January 12, 2014.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, up 18 percent from a 1.1 for its most recent regularly scheduled Sunday episode and even with last winters Sunday premiere. The season premiere of The Celebrity Apprentice notched a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, up 35 percent from a 1.7 for the previous season premiere way back on March 3, 2013.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a season low 0.8, down 53 percent from last weeks 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.4, down 26 percent from a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The Good Wife returned to a 1.3, down 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its midseason finale. CSI tied its series low with a 1.2, down 14 percent from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. The premiere of Galavant scored a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8:30PM garnered a 1.9. The 2.0 average for the 8-9PM hour was up 15 percent from the series low 1.7 for the midseason finale of Once Upon A Time. Your predictions were accurate. Resurrection returned to a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. Revenge garnered a series low 0.9, down 25 percent from a 1.2 for its most recent original episode.


----------



## BrettStah

Thanks again for posting these updates!


----------



## JYoung

I'm surprised that Galavant did that well against the competition.

My gut is saying that this reeks of a burn off.


----------



## astrohip

JYoung said:


> My gut is saying that this reeks of a burn off.


I vaguely recall reading somewhere that ABC lost faith in it, and that's why they're showing (AKA burning off) two episodes at a time.


----------



## JYoung

astrohip said:


> I vaguely recall reading somewhere that ABC lost faith in it, and that's why they're showing (AKA burning off) two episodes at a time.


It wouldn't surprise me one bit.

Outside of Glee, I can't think of a weekly musical television series that's had any amount of success in the past forty years.
(Ok, Smash had 33 episodes and limped to a second season end.)

Galavant has to be a very expensive show and I don't think it has long term general appeal.

I kind of liked it and found it quirky fun but then I liked Cop Rock too.


----------



## astrohip

Sorry for the lack of updates. I generally wait until late afternoon when the Finals/Revisions are posted, so I can do the Prelims & Revisions at the same time. Prelims are released around 11am, Revisions around 5pm. But TVbytheNumbers hasn't had a final update posted since last week.

I'll give them a few more hours for Monday's before I give up and post the prelims. Lots of data for us to crunch in this first week back at the game.


----------



## Alfer

JYoung said:


> I'm surprised that Galavant did that well against the competition.
> 
> *My gut is saying that this reeks of a burn off.*


It reeked alright. P. U.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 5, 2015*
#monday #010515



Code:


Time    Net      Show                 18-49 Rtg/Shr     Viewers 
8:00    FOX      Gotham                     2.5   8        7.06
        CBS      2 Broke Girls              2.4   7        9.08
        ABC      The Bachelor (8-11PM)      2.2   7        7.76
        NBC      The Celebrity Apprentice   2.0   6        6.49
        CW       The Originals - R          0.2   1        0.80
                                                         
8:30    CBS      Mike & Molly               2.2   6        9.64
                                                         
9:00    CBS      Scorpion                   2.4   7       12.32
        FOX      Sleepy Hollow              1.6   4        4.48
        CW       Jane The Virgin - R        0.3   1        0.72
                                                         
10:00   CBS      NCIS: Los Angeles          2.0   6       11.90
        NBC      State of Affairs           1.0   3        4.47

*Revisions*:
NCIS: Los Angeles was adjusted up a tenth while The Celebrity Apprentice was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: NBC's primetime lineup was delayed in Portland due to NBA Basketball coverage.

ABC and CBS tied for number one among adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls earned a 2.4, up 14 percent from a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Mike & Molly scored a 2.2, up 22 percent from last weeks 1.8 adult 18-49 rating. Scorpion garnered a 2.4, up 20 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. NCIS: Los Angeles notched a 1.9, up 19 percent from a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On ABC, the three hour season premiere of The Bachelor earned a 2.2, down 19 percent from a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating for last Januarys two-hour season premiere and ranking as the series lowest rated premiere ever.

On FOX, Gotham returned to a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 9 percent from a 2.3 for its midseason finale for its highest rating since October 6, 2014. Your predictions were a bit too pessimistic. Sleepy Hollow garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 7 percent from a 1.5 for its most recent original episode.

On NBC, The Celebrity Apprentice scored a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 9 percent from a 2.3 for Sundays premiere. State of Affairs tied its series low with a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama

how could this be! trump regulary says celebrity apprentice is the number one show on nbc, and they finished 4th in their time slot? anarchy!

and, yes, i watch the show...


----------



## JYoung

As dumb as we find Scorpion, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## aindik

That looks like a really good showing for Gotham, and a really bad showing for Sleepy Hollow right after it.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, January 6, 2015*
#tuesday #010615



Code:


Time   Net   Show                 Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers 
8:00   CBS   NCIS                                2.8   9     19.76
       ABC   Marvel's Agent Carter-Premiere      1.9   6      6.91
       FOX   MasterChef Junior-Season Premiere   1.8   6      5.33
       NBC   Parks and Recreation - R            0.8   3      2.51
       CW    The Flash - R                       0.5   1      1.33
             
9:00   CBS   NCIS: New Orleans                   2.5   7     17.73
       FOX   New Girl                            1.5   4      3.19
       NBC   Marry Me                            0.8   2      2.06
       CW    Supernatural - R                    0.4   1      1.04
             
9:30   FOX   The Mindy Project                   1.0   3      2.24
       NBC   About A Boy                         0.8   2      2.69
             
10:00  CBS   Person Of Interest                  1.7   5     10.08
       NBC   Chicago Fire                        1.7   5      6.77
       ABC   Forever                             1.1   4      4.93

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments to original programs among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, up 17 percent from a 2.4 for its most recent original episode. NCIS: New Orleans scored a 2.5, up 32 percent from a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Person Of Interest garnered a 1.7, up 31 percent from a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On ABC, Marvels Agent Carter premiered to a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from a 2.1 for the season premiere of Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. but up 12 percent from a 1.7 for Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.s midseason finale. Your predictions were a little too optimistic. Forever notched a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode.

On FOX, the premiere of a new cycle of MasterChef Junior earned a1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with the fall season premiere and up 6 percent from a 1.7 for the fall seasons finale. New Girl scored a 1.5, even with its most recent original episode. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.0, down 9 percent from a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On NBC, Marry Me notched a series low 0.8, down 33 percent from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. About A Boy earned a series low 0.8, down 11 percent from a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Chicago Fire returned to a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode.


----------



## zari09

Ever since season 7, NCIS has been the most watched scripted show on American television, but it was only in the 2012&#8211;2013 season that it ranked number 1 as the most watched program of the past year. The Season 10 episode "Shiva" attracted 22.86 million viewers, making it a new series high


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, January 7, 2015*
#wednesday #010715


Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers 
8:00    FOX   American Idol (Season Premiere)     3.2  10      11.20
        ABC   The Middle                          2.3   7       8.46
        CBS   The Mentalist                       1.3   4       9.05
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura              1.3   4       6.81
        CW    Arrow - R                           0.2   1       0.96
              
8:30    ABC   The Goldbergs                       2.5   7       7.79
              
9:00    FOX   Empire (Series Premiere)            3.8  11       9.90
        ABC   Modern Family (9-9:31PM)            3.2   9       9.29
        CBS   People's Choice Awards (9-11PM)     1.8   5       8.62
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU                    1.7   5       7.76
        CW    Penn & Teller: Fool Us - R          0.4   1       1.06
              
9:30    ABC   black-ish                           2.1   6       6.23
              
10:00   NBC   Chicago P.D.                        1.6   5       7.41
        ABC   Galavant - R                        0.8   3       2.94

*Revisions*:
Per FOX's fast finals which were released Thursday, American Idol and Empire were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings. There were no additional adjustments to original programs.

*Preliminary*:
Note: NBC was preempted in Louisville and CBS was preempted in Raleigh-Durham for college basketball. Ratings for both networks are more likely to be adjusted in the final ratings.

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Update: FOX Ordered rush nationals. American Idol & Empire both rose a tenth, to 2.1 and 3.8, respectively. Empire now ties How To Get Away With Murder for the highest rated series premiere of the season.

On FOX, the season premiere of American Idol earned a 3.1 3.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 34 32 percent from a 4.7 for last years premiere. The series premiere of Empire scored a 3.7, 3.8 up 118 124 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 for last years Rake premiere. Empire ranked as FOX's highest rated series premiere in 3 years among adults 18-49 (since Touch in January 2012) and FOX's highest rated drama premiere in 6 years (since Lie To Me in January 2009). It was the second highest rated drama premiere this season behind ABC's How To Get Away With Murder. Your predictions were accurate, and my poll choices were not optimistic enough.

On ABC, The Middle earned a season high 2.3, up 5 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The Goldbergs scored a season high 2.5, up 14 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Modern Family garnered a 3.2, up 3 percent from a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. black-ish tied its series low with a 2.1, down 9 percent from a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On CBS, the time period premiere of The Mentalist notched a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 7 percent from a 1.4 for its most recent episode. The Peoples Choice Awards earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 25 percent from last years 2.4.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura scored a 1.3, up 8 percent from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Law & Order: SVU earned a 1.7, up 21 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Chicago P.D. garnered a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, up 7 percent from a 1.5 for its most recent original episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday January 8, 2015*
#thursday #010815



Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers
8:00    CBS   The Big Bang Theory                 4.6  15      18.11
        FOX   American Idol (8-10PM)              3.1   9      11.23
        NBC   The Biggest Loser                   1.3   4       5.09
        ABC   The Taste (8-10PM)                  0.9   3       3.22
        CW    House at the End of the Street      0.3   1       1.26
              
8:30    CBS   Mom                                 2.7   8      12.29
              
9:00    CBS   Two and a Half Men                  2.3   7      10.07
        NBC   Bad Judge                           0.8   2       3.19
              
9:30    CBS   The McCarthys                       1.7   5       7.98
        NBC   A to Z                              0.6   2       2.05
              
10:00   CBS   Elementary                          1.5   5       8.60
        NBC   Parenthood                          1.4   4       4.63
        ABC   How To Get Away With Murder -R      0.6   2       2.54

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory, American Idol, Two and a Half Men and Elementary were each adjusted up a tenth while Mom was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol notched a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 6 percent from a 3.2 for Wednesdays premiere.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory returned to a 4.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 15 percent from a 3.9 for its most recent original episode. Mom scored a series high 2.8 up 22 percent from a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Two and a Half Men earned a 2.2, up 16 percent from a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The McCarthys garnered a 1.7, up 6 percent from a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Elementary notched a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 8 percent from a 1.3 for its most recent original episode.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.3, up 44 percent from last weeks series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Bad Judge scored a 0.8, up 60 percent from last weeks 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. A to Z garnered a 0.6, up 50 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood returned to a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 8 percent from a 1.3 for its most recent original episode

On ABC, The Taste earned a 0.9, up 29 percent from last week's series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

Wow, I hadn't realized The Middle was showing an increase and doing better than The Mysteries of Laura and The Mentalist.

What's surprising though is that Empire pulled better demo numbers than AI.

As for Thursday, if you weren't AI, The BBT or following the BBT, you got clobbered.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, January 9, 2015 *
#friday #010915


Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers 
8:00    ABC   Last Man Standing                   1.6  6     8.59
        CBS   Undercover Boss                     1.5  5     8.52
        FOX   Glee (8-10PM) - Season Premiere     0.7  3     2.35
        NBC   Grimm - R                           0.5  2     2.42
        CW    Hart Of Dixie - R                   0.2  1     0.66
              
8:30    ABC   Cristela                            1.3  4     6.68
              
9:00    ABC   Shark Tank                          1.9  6     7.70
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0                       1.5  5    11.29
        NBC   Dateline                            1.1  4     5.57
        CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R         0.2  1     0.66
              
9:30    CW    Masters of Illusion                 0.2  1     0.66
              
10:00   CBS   Blue Bloods                         1.4  5    12.63
        ABC   20   20                             1.4  5     6.09
        NBC   Countdown to the Globes             0.5  2     2.41

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments to original programs among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing notched a season high 1.6, up 45 percent from a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Cristela tied its series high with a 1.3, up 63 percent from a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Shark Tank garnered a 1.9, up 26 percent from a 1.5 for its most recent original episode. 20/20 scored a 1.4, up 27 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.5, up 7 percent from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season premiere of Glee earned a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 65 percent from a 2.0 for last seasons premiere, which aired on a Thursday, but up 17 percent from a 0.6 for the previous season finale. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On NBC, Dateline notched a 1.1, up 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Countdown to the Globes earned a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Masters of Illusion scored a 0.2, down 33 percent from a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.


----------



## Alfer

I still can't figure out why Glee is still on the air.


----------



## That Don Guy

Alfer said:


> I still can't figure out why Glee is still on the air.


One look at the iTunes sales charts should answer that.


----------



## realityboy

Alfer said:


> I still can't figure out why Glee is still on the air.


Fox mistakenly renewed it for 2 years. They're just playing out their commitment. (With a shortened season on Fridays).


----------



## mattack

JYoung said:


> I kind of liked it and found it quirky fun but then I liked Cop Rock too.


..and I liked the singing show at the high school back from around the same time as Cop Rock. Wow, I did remember right.. Hull High.

I've only watched the first hour of Galavant so far. I laughed, but I can understand it's not for everyone.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, January 11, 2015*
#sunday #011115



Code:


Time    Net   Show                      18-49 Rating/Share Viewers
7:00PM  CBS   NFL Playoff: Colts at Broncos      9.0  25     28.54
        NBC   Golden Globe Arrivals Special      1.3   4      6.31
        ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos     1.1   3      6.01
        FOX   Mulaney                            0.5   1      1.32
                  
7:30PM  FOX   The Simpsons -R                    0.8   2      1.90
                  
8:00PM  NBC   The Golden Globe Awards (8-11PM)   5.8  16     19.31
        CBS   60 Minutes                         3.6   9     17.68
        FOX   The Simpsons                       2.0   5      4.28
        ABC   Galavant                           1.3   3      4.11
                  
8:30PM  FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine                 1.5   4      3.29
            
9:00PM  FOX   Family Guy                         2.0   5      4.12
        CBS   Madam Secretary                    1.7   4     12.13
        ABC   Resurrection                       0.8   2      3.10
                  
9:30PM  FOX   Bob's Burgers                      1.6   4      3.34
                  
10:00PM CBS   The Good Wife                      1.4   4      9.58
        ABC   Revenge                            0.8   2      3.67

*Revisions*:
The Good Wife was adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football and Golden Globe Awards ratings are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a football-inflated 3.6 up from last week's season low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary garnered a 1.7, up three tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Golden Globes Awards telecast earned a 5.0 adults 18-49 rating. Last year's telecast earned a 5.4 adults 18-49 fast national rating. Earlier in the night, the Golden Globes arrival special earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Galavant scored a 1.3, down seven tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating (for the hour). Resurrection earned a 0.8, down two tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge garnered a series low 0.8, down a tenth from last week's series low 0.9adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Simpsons earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's football inflated 4.7 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 1.5, down from last week's football-boosted 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 2.0, down from last week's 2.8, adults 18-49 rating.. Bobs Burgers notched a 1.6, down from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 12, 2015*
#monday #011215



Code:


Time    Net   Show                     18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R              1.9  6     10.08
        ABC   The Bachelor (8-10PM)               1.8  5      6.48
        NBC   The Celebrity Apprentice (8-10PM)   1.7  5      5.85
        FOX   Empire -R                           0.8  2      2.77
        CW    Jane the Virgin -R                  0.3  1      1.07
            
8:30PM  CBS   Mike & Molly                        2.1  6      9.19
                  
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles -R                1.2  3      6.72
        FOX   Sleepy Hollow -R                    0.5  1      1.79
        CW    Jane the Virgin -R                  0.3  1      1.12
                  
10:00PM ABC   Castle                              1.3  4      6.77
        CBS   Scorpion -R                         1.1  3      5.40
        NBC   State of Affairs                    0.7  2      3.62

*Revisions*:
The Bachelor was adjusted up a tenth while Castle and State of Affairs were both adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, The Bachelor earned a series low 1.7, down from the 2.2 last week's premiere earned. Castle returned from hiatus to a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, matching its last original's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Mike & Molly scored a 2.1 from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating

On NBC, The Celebrity Apprentice scored a 1.7, down three tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs earned a series low 0.8, down two tenths from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aindik

Re Monday, if the numbers look low, that's because 33 million people were watching the college football championship game on ESPN. That, btw, was the highest rated show in the history of cable.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, January 13 2015 *
#tuesday #011315



Code:


Time      Net     Show             18-49 Rating/Share        Viewers
8:00PM    CBS     NCIS                       2.8    9          19.87
          ABC     Shark Tank                 1.8    6           7.48
          FOX     MasterChef Junior          1.7    5           4.93
          NBC     Parks and Recreation       1.5    5           3.75
          CW      The Flash -R               0.5    1           1.56
                                         
8:30PM    NBC     Parks and Recreation       1.5    4           3.25
                                                                
9:00PM    CBS     NCIS: New Orleans          2.3    7          16.39
          ABC     Marvel's Agent Carter      1.5    4           5.10
          FOX     New Girl                   1.4    4           2.90
          NBC     Marry Me                   0.7    2           2.18
          CW      Arrow -R                   0.3    1           1.10
                                                                
9:30PM    FOX     The Mindy Project          1.1    3           2.42
          NBC     About a Boy                0.9    2           2.79
                                                                
10:00PM   CBS     Person Of Interest         1.7    5          10.16
          NBC     Chicago Fire               1.5    5           6.66
          ABC     Forever                    1.0    3           4.75

*Revisions*:
NCIS: New Orleans and Person Of Interest were each adjusted up a single among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS matched last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans scored a 2.2, down three tenths from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest garnered a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, a special Tuesday edition of Shark Tank earned a 1.8, down a tenth from the 1.9 adults 18-49 rating it earned last Friday. Marvel's Agent Carter earned a 1.5, down four tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Forever earned a series low matching 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior earned a 1.7, down a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl scored a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the premiere of the final season of Parks and Recreation earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8:30PM also earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Both are up from the 1.3 that last season's premiere earned and the 1.0 last season's finale earned. Marry Me notched a series low 0.7, down a tenth from last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. About A Boy earned a 0.9, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating . Chicago Fire earned a season low 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Random thoughts:

* Agent Carter probably dropped more than ABC would hope. From approx 7 million to 5 million, and .4 points of share. Sadly, the follow-up show, Forever, while it's leveled off, ain't doing much better.

* Parks & Rec is dying on the vine. I know it's the final season, but 3 million?

* Marry Me is even deader at 2 million, About a Boy almost as comatose. NBC would do better to show Seinfeld repeats.

* NCIS is still a monster, and PoI is also doing well. CBS simply dominates this night.


----------



## realityboy

astrohip said:


> Random thoughts:
> 
> * Agent Carter probably dropped more than ABC would hope. From approx 7 million to 5 million, and .4 points of share. Sadly, the follow-up show, Forever, while it's leveled off, ain't doing much better.
> 
> * Parks & Rec is dying on the vine. I know it's the final season, but 3 million?
> 
> * Marry Me is even deader at 2 million, About a Boy almost as comatose. NBC would do better to show Seinfeld repeats.
> 
> * NCIS is still a monster, and PoI is also doing well. CBS simply dominates this night.


Parks & Rec was the highest rated comedy of the night & up from last year. It doesn't matter since its the last season, but it does show how low the other comedies have sank.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, January 14, 2015*
#wednesday #011415



Code:


Time    Net   Show              18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM  FOX   American Idol               3.0   9     10.87
        ABC   The Middle                  2.2   7      7.79
        CBS   The Mentalist               1.4   4      9.36
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura      1.0   3      6.13
        CW    Arrow -R                    0.2   1      0.80
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs               2.3   7      7.22
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Empire                      4.0  12     10.32
        ABC   Modern Family               3.0   9      9.44
        CBS   Criminal Minds              2.2   6     10.31
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU          1.4   4      6.68
        CW    The Flash -R                0.2   1      0.97
                  
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                   1.9   6      6.51
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago PD                  1.5   5      6.77
        CBS   Stalker                     1.5   5      7.87
        ABC   Forever -R                  0.7   2      3.24

*Revisions*:
American Idol and The Mentalist were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49, while The Mysteries of Laura and black-ish were adjusted down versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.9, down three tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Empire scored a 4.0, up two tenths from the 3.8 last week's premiere earned.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's season high 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs scored a 2.3, down two tenths from last week's season high 2.5 adults 18-49 rating . Modern Family garnered a 3.0, down two tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating . black-ish earned a series low 2.0, down a tenth from last weeks 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Mentalist matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds earned a 2.2, up a tenth from its last original's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker returned a 1.5, up a tenth from its most recent episode's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura scored a series low 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU earned a series low matching 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. garnered a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Pretty amazing for Empire, which had a very healthy debut last week at 3.8, to actually go UP in its second week to 4.0. It maintained basically the same number of viewers as American Idol but improved significantly on Idol's 18-49 numbers. Looks like FOX has a legitimate new hit on its hands, assuming they can maintain the quality.


----------



## TAsunder

That is unfortunate. I want it to die because Terrence Howard appears to be a bad human being.


----------



## astrohip

[ratings have been delayed lately, no idea why. it's now Monday, and they just posted Thursday's finals.]

*
Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday January 15, 2015*
#thursday #011515


Code:


Time    Net     Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers 
8:00    FOX     American Idol (8-10PM)          2.6   8    10.42
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R         2.5   8    12.10
        NBC     The Biggest Loser               1.1   4     4.23
        ABC     The Taste (8-10PM)              0.9   3     3.28
        CW      The World Dog Awards            0.5   1     1.97
                
8:30    CBS     Mom (8:31-9:01PM)               2.4   8    10.84
                
9:00    CBS     Two and a Half Men              2.1   6     9.38
        NBC     Bad Judge                       0.7   2     2.71
                
9:30    CBS     The McCarthys                   1.5   5     6.96
        NBC     A to Z                          0.5   2     1.73
                
10:00   CBS     Elementary                      1.3   4     8.09
        NBC     Parenthood                      1.2   4     4.12
        ABC     How To Get Away With Murder -R  0.7   2     2.62

*Revisions*:
The World Dog Awards were adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol notched a 2.6, down half a ratings point from last Thursday's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Mom scored a 2.4, down three tenths from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The McCarthys garnered a 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Bad Judge scored a 0.7, down a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. A to Z garnered a 0.5, down from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a 1.2, down two tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Taste matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The World Dog Awards earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, January 16, 2015*
#friday #011615



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers (Millions)
8:00    CBS   Undercover Boss                 1.4   5      8.35
        ABC   Last Man Standing               1.3   5      6.88
        FOX   World's Funniest Fails          1.0   4      3.32
        NBC   Constantine                     0.8   3      3.06
        CW    Hart Of Dixie                   0.4   2      1.14
              
8:30    ABC   Cristela                        1.1   4      5.10
              
9:00    ABC   Shark Tank                      2.2   7      8.64
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0                   1.5   5     10.59
        NBC   Grimm                           1.2   4      4.62
        FOX   Glee                            0.7   2      1.98
        CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R     0.3   1      0.88
              
9:30    CW    Masters of Illusion             0.3   1      1.02
              
10:00   CBS   Blue Bloods                     1.4   5     12.73
        ABC   20/20                           1.4   5      5.35
        NBC   Dateline                        1.0   3      4.52

*Revisions*:
Hawaii Five-0 was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing notched a 1.3, down from from last week's season high 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela earned a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's series high 1.3 18-49 rating. Shark Tank garnered a 2.2, up from from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the premiere of World's Funniest Fails earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Glee matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating

On NBC, Constantine earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM, down from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, which aired at 10PM. Grimm earned a 1.2, down a tenth from its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline notched a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie matched its last original's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. Masters of Illusion scored a x from last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, January 18, 2015*
#sunday #011815



Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (Millions)
7:00   CBS   AFC Championship                13.9  37     42.14
       FOX   Mulaney                          1.2   3      3.37
       ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos   0.9   3      4.80
       NBC   Dateline                         0.7   2      4.10
             
7:30   FOX   The Simpsons - R                 1.0   3      2.57
             
8:00   FOX   The Simpsons - R                 1.2   3      3.02
       NBC   Bridesmaids                      1.0   3      3.33
       ABC   Galavant                         0.9   2      3.42
             
8:30   FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine - R           0.9   2      2.19
             
9:00   FOX   Family Guy - R                   1.1   3      2.51
       ABC   Resurrection                     0.8   2      3.29
             
9:30   FOX   Bob's Burgers - R                1.0   2      2.38
             
10:00  CBS   NFL Postgame                     6.2  17     19.44
       ABC   Revenge                          0.9   3      4.09
             
10:30  CBS   Scorpion                         3.2  10     12.29

*Revisions*:
Resurrection was adjusted up a tenth, while Mulaney was adjusted down three tenths among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final football ratings are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On CBS, the AFC Championship, which was a blowout, earned a preliminary 12.3 adults 18-49 rating down 35 percent from a 19.0 adults 18-49 rating for last year's NFC Championship game, which aired in the Sunday primetime timeslot. Last year's AFC Championship game aired outside primetime. A special episode of Scorpion scored a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating up 25 percent from a 2.4 for its most recent episode. Timezone-adjusted fast nationals for Scorpion, which aired in the 7PM hour on the West Coast, will be available later today. In timezone adjusted fast nationals, Scorpion tied its series high with a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating, matching its series premiere.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 0.7, down 46 percent from a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent Sunday episode.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 0.9, down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Galavant scored a 0.9 for the hour down 31 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating for the hour. Resurrection garnered a series low 0.7, down 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a 0.8, up 14 percent from last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Mulaney earned a football inflated 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, which will surely be adjusted down, up 275 percent from a 0.4 for its most recent episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 19, 2015*
#monday #011915



Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers 
8:00   CBS   2 Broke Girls                    2.2   7     8.86
       FOX   Gotham                           2.2   7     6.50
       ABC   The Bachelor                     2.1   6     7.61
       NBC   The Celebrity Apprentice         1.9   5     6.51
       CW    The Originals                    0.6   2     1.52
             
8:30   CBS   Mike & Molly                     2.1   6     9.22
             
9:00   CBS   Scorpion                         2.3   6    12.08
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow                    1.3   4     4.19
       CW    Jane The Virgin                  0.5   1     1.39
             
10:00  CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles                1.5   5     9.65
       ABC   Castle                           1.5   5     7.60
       NBC   State of Affairs                 1.1   3     4.49

*Revisions*:
The Celebrity Apprentice, Scorpion and Castle were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls garnered a 2.2, down 8 percent from a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Mike & Molly matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, Scorpion notched a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 31 percent from a 3.2 for Sunday's special episode and down 8 percent from a 2.4 for its most recent regularly scheduled episode. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 1.5, down 25 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.2, down from a 2.5 for its most recent original episode. Your predictions were too optimistic. Sleepy Hollow garnered a series low 1.3, down 19 percent from a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On ABC, The Bachelor earned a 2.1, up 17 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Castle scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 8 percent from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Celebrity Apprentice scored a 1.8, up 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs earned a 1.1, up 57 percent from last week's series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals returned to a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with its fall finale. Jane The Virgin matched its fall finale with a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Did Mulaney really get a 1.2 on Sunday? Hasn't it been getting about half that over recent episodes? Did this episode air right after the NFC Champ game?


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Did Mulaney really get a 1.2 on Sunday? Hasn't it been getting about half that over recent episodes? Did this episode air right after the NFC Champ game?


LOL, yep.

Between 6:00 and 6:30 (OT between the Seahawks and Packers), 60 million people were watching Fox. Between 7:00 and 7:30, 3.3 million.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, January 20, 2015 *
#tuesday #012015



Code:


Time    Net     Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (Millions)
8:00    FOX     MasterChef Junior                1.8   6       5.53
        NBC     Parks and Recreation             1.4   5       3.81
        CBS     NCIS - R                         1.4   4      11.98
        CW      The Flash                        1.4   5       3.87
        ABC     Marvel's Agent Carter - R        0.8   2       3.11
                                                          
8:30    NBC     Parks and Recreation             1.4   4       3.30
                                                          
9:00    NBC     State of the Union               1.5   4       5.26
        CBS     State of the Union               1.3   4       7.00
        ABC     State of the Union               1.1   3       4.30
        CW      Supernatural                     0.9   3       2.42
        FOX     State of the Union               1.0   3       3.05
                                                                            
10:30   NBC     State of the Union Analysis      0.9   3       4.24
        CBS     Mike & Molly - R                 0.7   2       3.92
        ABC     black-ish - R                    0.7   2       3.33

*Revisions*:
The Flash and MasterChef Junior were each adjusted up a tenth, while the 8PM Parks and Recreation and Supernatural were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings. There are no final ratings for the State of the Union Address because it aired without commercials.

*Preliminary*:
NBC, FOX and Univision tied for the number one network in adults 18-49 while NBC won with total viewers.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Parks and Recreation scored a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM, even with last week's premiere and a 1.4 at 8:30PM, down 4 percent from last week's 1.5

On the CW, The Flash returned to a series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 13 percent from a 1.5 for its midseason finale. Your predictions were too optimistic. Supernatural garnered a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, even with its midseason finale.

The State of the Union Address earned a 1.5 on NBC, up 7 percent from last year's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. On CBS, it matched last year's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, On ABC , it matched last year's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. On FOX, it matched last year's 1.0. Note: national ratings for the State of the Union Address will be sustained by Nielsen as it ran without commercials.


----------



## astrohip

_[and with this post, they have caught up]_
*
Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, January 21, 2015*
#wednesday #012215 


Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers (millions)
8:00   FOX   American Idol                   3.4  11     11.76
       ABC   The Middle - R                  1.3   4      5.57
       CBS   The Mentalist                   1.5   5      9.60
       CW    Arrow                           1.1   4      3.06
       NBC   The Mysteries of Laura - R      0.8   3      4.75
             
8:30   ABC   The Goldbergs - R               1.3   4      4.63
             
9:00   FOX   Empire                          4.4  13     11.07
       CBS   Criminal Minds                  2.0   6     10.29
       ABC   Modern Family - R               1.5   5      5.36
       NBC   Law & Order: SVU                1.3   4      6.77
       CW    The 100                         0.5   2      1.48
             
9:30   ABC   black-ish - R                   1.1   3      3.91
             
10:00  CBS   Stalker                         1.5   5      8.07
       NBC   Chicago P.D.                    1.5   5      7.00
       ABC   Galavant - R                    0.5   1      1.64

*Revisions*:
American Idol, Empire, Criminal Minds and Law & Order: SVU were each up a tenth while The 100 was adjusted down a tenth versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 3.3, up 10 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Empire scored a gigantic 4.3, up 8 percent from last weeks 4.0 adults 18-49 rating and ranking as the highest rated drama telecast in over a year. The last series to grow week-to-week for its first three episodes was FOXs short-lived The Finder back in 2012 However, that was not a high-rated show. Empire's growth out of a strong premiere is very unusual in the DVR era. Grey's Anatomy grew week-to-week in viewers for its four episodes.

On CBS, The Mentalist garnered a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds notched a series low 1.9, down 14 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker matched last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Law & Order: SVU scored a series low 1.2, down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow returned to 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with its midseason finale Your predictions were a tad too pessimistic. The 100 notched a 06, up 20 percent from a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.


----------



## astrohip

_[ignore all the ninja edits on a bunch of past posts. I was correcting some bad hashtags. I # all my posts with the day of the week, and the date, to make it easy to search for specific posts. I had a consistent error in a few of them, now fixed.]_


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday January 22, 2015*
#thursday #012215



Code:


Time   Net   Show                     18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers 
8:00   FOX   American Idol                    2.8   9     10.65
       CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R          2.4   8     11.52
       NBC   The Biggest Loser                1.2   4      4.48
       ABC   The Taste                        0.8   2      2.06
       CW    The Vampire Diaries              0.8   2      1.63
             
8:30   CBS   Mom                              2.4   8     11.05
             
9:00   CBS   Two and a Half Men               2.2   7      9.31
       FOX   Backstrom - Series Premiere      1.9   6      7.98
       NBC   Bad Judge - Series Finale        0.7   2      2.85
       CW    Reign                            0.4   1      1.16
             
9:30   CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R          1.8   5      8.03
       NBC   A to Z - Series Finale           0.6   2      2.09
             
10:00  CBS   Elementary                       1.5   5      8.28
       NBC   Parenthood                       1.3   4      4.40
       ABC   How To Get Away With Murder -R   0.5   1      2.23

*Revisions*:
The Vampire Diaries and American Idol were each adjusted up a tenth while Mom, Two and a Half Men, Backstrom and Bad Judge were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: NBC's primetime lineup was delayed in Portland and Oregon due to college basketball coverage. NBC's ratings are subject to change when the final numbers are released.

FOX was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol notched a 2.7, up 4 percent from last Thursday's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. This is the first season that American Idol has grown in week 3 since 2009. The series premiere of Backstrom garnered a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, up 18 percent from a 1.7 for Rakes premiere in the same timeslot last season Your predictions were accurate.

On CBS, Mom scored a 2.5, up 4 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 2.3, up 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary matched its season high with a 1.5, up 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Biggest Loser earned a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The finale of Bad Judge scored a 0.8, up 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. The finale of A to Z garnered a 0.6, up 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Parenthood earned a 1.3, up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the season finale of The Taste tied its series low with a 0.8, down 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries tied its series low with a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 22 percent from a 0.9 for its midseason finale. Reign scored a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 20 percent from a 0.5 for its midseason finale


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, January 23, 2015*
#friday #012315



Code:


Time      Net     Show              18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM    CBS     Undercover Boss            1.4    5         8.42
          ABC     Last Man Standing -R       1.0    4         5.84
          FOX     World's Funniest Fails     1.0    4         3.04
          NBC     Constantine                0.9    3         3.47
          CW      Hart Of Dixie              0.5    2         1.22
                                                              
8:30PM    ABC     Cristela -R                0.9    3         4.43
                                                              
9:00PM    ABC     Shark Tank -R              1.5    5         6.33
          NBC     Grimm                      1.3    4         5.02
          CBS     Hawaii Five-0 -R           1.1    2         8.18
          FOX     Glee                       0.7    2         1.82
          CW      Whose Line is it? -R       0.4    1         0.95
                                                              
9:30PM    CW      Masters of Illusion        0.3    1         0.75
                                                              
10:00PM   NBC     Dateline NBC               1.3    5         5.74
          ABC     20 /20                     1.1    4         4.78
          CBS     Blue Bloods -R             1.0    3         8.80

*Revisions*:
Grimm was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC, NBC and CBS tied for number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

0On ABC, 20/20 earned a 1.1, down 21 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, World's Funniest Fails matched last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Glee matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie garnered a 0.5, up 25 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, January 25, 2015*
#sunday #012515



Code:


Time      Net      Show              18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers Live+SD 
7:00PM    ABC      America's Funniest Videos  1.7     5         7.31
          NBC      Dateline NBC               1.2     4         6.74
          CBS      60 Minutes                 1.1     4         9.21
          FOX      Mulaney                    0.4     1         1.03
                                                                
7:30PM    FOX      The Simpsons -R            0.7     2         1.72
                                                                
8:00 PM   NBC      Miss Universe Pageant      2.0     5         7.68
          CBS      Undercover Boss            1.5     4         8.80
          FOX      The Simpsons               1.4     4         3.29
          ABC      Galavant                   1.1     3         4.37
                                                                
8:30PM    FOX      Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.2     3         2.76
                                                                
9:00PM    FOX      Family Guy                 1.6     4         3.19
          CBS      CSI                        1.2     3         8.25
          ABC      Resurrection               1.0     3         3.73
                                                                
9:30PM    FOX      Bob's Burgers              1.2     3         2.49
                                                                
10:00PM   CBS      CSI                        1.3     4         8.30
          ABC      Revenge                    0.9     3         3.76

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments to original programming among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS topped total viewers.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 1.2, up from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Miss Universe pageant earned a 2.0, way up from the 0.9 the last pageant earned (when it aired on a Saturday).

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Undercover Boss earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. A double shot of CSI earned a 1.2 at 9PM and a 1.3 at 10PM, down a tenth and flat from the 1.3 its last original earned.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.7 way up from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The season (series?) finale of Galavant scored a 1.1, up two tenths from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating for the hour. Resurrection garnered a 1.0, up two tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a 0.9, flat with last week.

On FOX, Mulaney earned a 0.4, down sharply from last week's football inflated 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons notched a 1.4, down six tenths from its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine earned a 1.2, down three tenths from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down from its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Bob's Burgers notched a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, January 26, 2015*
#monday #012615



Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers 
8:00PM  ABC   The Bachelor (8-10PM)           2.3   6   7.95
        CBS   Super Bowl's Greatest Comm.     2.1   6  10.83
        FOX   Gotham                          2.1   6   6.04
        NBC   The Celebrity Apprentice        1.8   5   6.32
        CW    The Originals                   0.7   2   1.74
        
9:00PM  FOX   Sleepy Hollow                   1.5   4   4.37
        CBS   Scorpion -R                     1.4   4   8.55
        CW    Jane the Virgin                 0.6   2   1.55
                  
10:00PM CBS   NCIS: LA -R                     1.1   3   6.95
        NBC   State of Affairs                1.0   3   4.41
        ABC   Castle -R                       0.8   3   4.74

*Revisions*:
The Bachelor and Sleepy Hollow were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

Note: There were several pre-emptions in northeastern markets due to breaking weather alerts. Expect adjustments. 

On ABC, The Bachelor earned a 2.2, up a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the special Super Bowl's Greatest Commercials garnered a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, up from the 1.9 that last year's special earned.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow garnered a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Celebrity Apprentice scored a 1.8, down a tenth from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals earned a 0.7, up a tenth from last week's a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating . Jane The Virgin earned a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, January 27, 2015*
#tuesday #012715



Code:


Time    Net   Show           18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (mill)
8:00PM  FOX   MasterChef Junior         1.7   5       5.15
        CBS   NCIS -R                   1.6   5      12.89
        ABC   Shark Tank -R             1.4   4       5.59
        NBC   Parks and Recreation      1.4   4       3.48
        CW    The Flash                 1.3   4       4.08

8:30PM  NBC   Parks and Recreation      1.3   4       2.97
                  
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: New Orleans -R      1.6   5      11.72
        ABC   Marvel's Agent Carter     1.3   4       4.63
        FOX   New Girl -R               0.8   2       2.11
        NBC   Marry Me                  0.8   2       2.26
        CW    Supernatural              0.7   2       2.06
                  
9:30PM  NBC   About a Boy               0.8   2       2.80
        FOX   The Mindy Project -R      0.7   2       1.71
                  
10:00PM CBS   CSI                       1.6   5      10.38
        NBC   Chicago Fire -R           0.8   3       3.56
        ABC   Forever -R                0.7   2       2.96

*Revisions*:
Marry Me and MasterChef Junior were each adjusted up a tenth, while Supernatural was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, CSI earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, up three tenths from Sunday's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior earned a 1.6, down two tenths from from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Agent Carter returned to a 1.3, down two tenths from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Parks and Recreation scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating at 8PM and a 1.3 at 8:30PM, flat and down from the 1.4 adults 18-49 rating both episodes earned last week. Marry Me matched its last original's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. About a Boy earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from its last original's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash earned a series low 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural garnered a 0.8, down from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, January 28, 2015*
#wednesday #012815



Code:


Time    Net   Show             18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM  FOX   American Idol               2.9   9     11.28
        ABC   The Middle -R               1.3   4      5.57
        CBS   The Mentalist               1.3   4      9.17
        CW    Arrow                       1.1   3      2.91
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura -R   0.7   2      4.13
    
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs-R             1.3   4      4.64
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Empire                      4.3  12     11.36
        CBS   Criminal Minds              2.1   6     10.70
        ABC   Modern Family -R            1.5   4      5.25
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU -R       0.7   2      3.63
        CW    The 100                     0.5   2      1.53
                  
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish -R                1.1   3      3.75
                  
10:00PM CBS   Stalker                     1.5   5      8.34
        ABC   black-ish -R                1.1   3      3.37
        NBC   Chicago PD -R               0.6   2      4.06
                  
10:30PM ABC   black-ish -R                0.9   3      2.93

*Revisions*:
The 100 and Stalker were adjusted down a tenth versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.9, down half a ratings point from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Empire scored a 4.3, down a tenth from last week's 4.4 adults 18-49 rating (but flat with last week's preliminary rating).

On CBS, The Mentalist garnered a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds notched a 2.1, up a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker earned a 1.6, up a tenth from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 notched a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

Empire's turning into a Juggernaut.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday January 29, 2015*
#thursday #012915 #sweeps



Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory             4.5  15     17.25
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy                  2.8   9      8.71
        FOX   American Idol                   2.2   7      9.37
        NBC   The Biggest Loser               1.4   4      5.37
        CW    The Vampire Diaries             0.7   2      1.47
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Mom                             2.8   9     11.78
        
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                         3.6  11     10.48
        CBS   Two and a Half Men              2.3   7      9.71
        FOX   Backstrom                       1.4   4      5.32
        CW    Reign                           0.4   1      1.02
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The McCarthys                   1.6   5      7.11
                  
10:00PM ABC   How to Get Away With Murder     3.1  10      9.18
        NBC   Parenthood                      1.7   5      5.46
        CBS   Elementary                      1.3   4      7.69

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory, Grey's Anatomy and How to Get Away With Murder were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy returned to a 2.7, up from its last original's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 3.6, up from the 3.1 it earned before hiatus. How to Get Away with Murder earned a 3.0, down a tenth from the 3.1 its mid-season finale earned

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.4, down two tenths from its last original's 4.6 adults 18-49 rating. Mom scored a 2.8, up four tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The McCarthys earned a 1.6, up a tenth from its last original's1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol notched a 2.2, down six tenths from last Thursday's 2.8 Backstrom garnered a 1.4, down half a ratings point from last week's 1.9 series premiere rating.

On NBC, the season finale of The Biggest Loser earned a x from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The series finale of Parenthood earned a season high 1.7, up four tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.7, down a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

Looks like both the McCarthys and Backstrom won't make it to Season 2.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, January 30, 2015*
#friday #013015



Code:


Time   Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Sh    Viewers
8:00   CBS   Undercover Boss               1.3   5      8.13
       ABC   Last Man Standing             1.3   5      7.51
       FOX   World's Funniest Fails        1.1   4      3.07
       NBC   Constantine                   0.8   3      3.29
       CW    Hart Of Dixie                 0.3   1      1.02
             
8:30   ABC   Cristela                      1.0   4      5.69
             
9:00   ABC   Shark Tank                    1.9   7      7.93
       CBS   Hawaii Five-0                 1.5   5     10.50
       NBC   Grimm                         1.3   4      4.85
       FOX   Glee                          0.7   2      1.85
       CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R   0.3   1      0.85
             
9:30   CW    Masters of Illusion           0.3   1      0.88
             
10:00  ABC   20/20                         1.5   5      6.01
       CBS   Blue Bloods                   1.3   5     11.87
       NBC   Dateline                      1.2   4      4.53

Revisions:
Grimm and Hawaii Five-0 were adjusted up a tenth while Cristela was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing matched its last original's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela was also flat with its last original's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank scored a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating down from its last original's season high 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 earned a 1.5, up from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.3, down a tenth from last Friday's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 earned a 1.4, down a tenth from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods notched a 1.3, down a tenth from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC Constantine earned a 0.8, down a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm notched a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline scored a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, World's Funniest Fails earned a 1.1, up a tenth from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Glee matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie garnered a 0.3, down two tenths from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Masters of Illusion matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, February 1, 2015*
#superbowl #sunday #020115



Code:


Time   Net   Show                      18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (Millions)
7:00   NBC   Super Bowl (7-10PM) - Live         39.1   79    114.44
       ABC   America's Funniest Videos - R       0.4    1      2.39
       CBS   60 Minutes Presents:- R             0.3    1      2.78
       FOX   Bob's Burgers - R                   0.3    1      0.95
             
7:30   FOX   The Simpsons - R                    0.5    1      1.45
             
8:00   FOX   The Simpsons - R                    0.6    1      1.70
       ABC   America's Funniest Videos - R       0.5    1      2.47
       CBS   NCIS - R                            0.3    1      2.80
             
8:30   FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine - R              0.3    1      0.99
             
9:00   ABC   Shark Tank  - R                     0.5    1      2.00
       FOX   Family Guy - R                      0.5    1      1.21
       CBS   CSI - R                             0.4    1      3.03
             
9:30   FOX   Bob's Burgers - R                   0.5    1      1.22
             
10:00  NBC   Super Bowl/Post Game - Live        26.3   57     72.51
       ABC   Shark Tank  - R                     1.0    2      3.21
       CBS   Criminal Minds - R                  0.7    2      4.15
             
10:30  NBC   The Blacklist (10:38-11:38)         8.4   23     25.72

*Finals/Revisions*:
The Blacklist was adjusted down three tenths from its time zone adjusted fast nationals among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. The final Super Bowl numbers are also listed.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...p-from-last-year-the-blacklist-strong/357840/

NOTE: Due to the nature of live sports programming the ratings for NBC (Super Bowl & The Blacklist) are approximate and subject to more than the typical adjustments in the final numbers.

NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and total viewers.
*
Update: In time-zone adjusted fast nationals, which are still subject to further adjustment due to post-game celebration coverage in the Boston market, the Super Bowl delivered 114.4 million viewers, ranking as not only the most-watched Super Bowl, but the most-watched telecast overall in U.S. history. The Blacklist earned a 8.7 adults 18-49 rating. *

On NBC, The Super Bowl earned a preliminary 35.0 from 7-10PM, up 2 percent from last year's preliminary 34.4 adults 18-49 rating. It should be noted that last year's game was a blowout, while this year's went down to the wire. The Blacklist, which started at 10:38PM, scored a preliminary 11.2 from 10:30-11PM, up 1 percent from a 11.1 adults 18-49 rating for last year's post Super Bowl episode of New Girl. Both NBC preliminary numbers are likely significantly lower than the final, accurate numbers will be. We will post updated time zone adjusted numbers when we receive them later today.


----------



## Steveknj

The Super Bowl ratings always amaze me. When you consider that a lot of folks go to parties which has to cut into potential TV sets tuned in, and even HIGHER ratings.


----------



## aindik

The blurb says 114 million people. Why does the chart say "only" 102 million?

Mike and Mike on ESPN Radio were talking this morning about how astounded they were that it "only" got a 35 share. 65% of the people in America weren't watching the Super Bowl? Two out of every 3 people? Who doesn't watch the Super Bowl and what were they doing instead?


----------



## astrohip

I think the chart was first numbers, but the blurbs have early updates. Final updates will increase it even more. I'll post when they come out.

I was prepping my taxes Sunday, though the SB was on in the background. Unlikely 2/3 of us were doing that though...


----------



## realityboy

aindik said:


> The blurb says 114 million people. Why does the chart say "only" 102 million?
> 
> Mike and Mike on ESPN Radio were talking this morning about how astounded they were that it "only" got a 35 share. 65% of the people in America weren't watching the Super Bowl? Two out of every 3 people? Who doesn't watch the Super Bowl and what were they doing instead?


It's only a 35 rating, but it looks like it had a 71 share. 65% of people weren't watching the Super Bowl at home on their own television, but half of those were either not watching tv at all or possibly at a Super Bowl party. Only 29% were watching tv but not the Super Bowl. I admit to being in that 29%. I watched the same shows that I normally watch.

Edit: finals have a 39.1 rating. 79 share.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> The blurb says 114 million people. Why does the chart say "only" 102 million?
> 
> Mike and Mike on ESPN Radio were talking this morning about how astounded they were that it "only" got a 35 share. 65% of the people in America weren't watching the Super Bowl? Two out of every 3 people? Who doesn't watch the Super Bowl and what were they doing instead?


They were at someone's party watching the Super Bowl  (well at least it was ON, I know people who go to the SB parties and socialize, and never watch the game)


----------



## astrohip

Finals posted, I edited the original post.


----------



## mattack

aindik said:


> 65% of the people in America weren't watching the Super Bowl? Two out of every 3 people? Who doesn't watch the Super Bowl and what were they doing instead?


For part of it, I was at the gym, watching show(s) downloaded to my iPad. (I later skimmed through the super bowl recording FOR the commercials, over the course of 2 days...)


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, February 2, 2015*
#monday #020215



Code:


Time   Net   Show                      18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00   ABC   The Bachelor (8-10PM)           2.5   7     8.45
       CBS   2 Broke Girls                   2.4   7     9.31
       NBC   The Celebrity Apprentice        2.1   6     6.98
       FOX   Gotham                          1.9   6     5.79
       CW    The Originals                   0.7   2     1.47
             
8:30   CBS   Mike & Molly                    2.2   6     9.87
             
9:00   CBS   Scorpion - R                    1.5   4     8.41
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow                   1.4   4     4.38
       CW    Jane The Virgin                 0.5   1     1.24
             
10:00  CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles               1.7   5     9.78
       ABC   Castle                          1.4   4     7.41
       NBC   State of Affairs                1.1   3     4.73

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, The Bachelor earned a season high 2.5, up 9 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Castle scored a 1.4, down 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls tied its season high with a 2.4, up 9 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Mike & Molly notched a 2.2, up 5 percent from a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 1.7, up 13 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On FOX, Gotham scored a series low 1.9, down 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow garnered a 1.4, down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Celebrity Apprentice scored a 2.1, up 17 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs earned a 1.1, up 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Jane The Virgin earned a 0.5, down 17 percent from last week's series high 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, February 3, 2015*
#tuesday #020315 #sweeps



Code:


Time    Net   Show         Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (Millions)
8:00    CBS   NCIS                        2.6   8      18.64
        ABC   Shark Tank                  1.9   6       7.14
        FOX   MasterChef Junior           1.6   5       4.96
        CW    The Flash                   1.3   4       3.60
        NBC   Parks and Recreation        1.2   4       3.45
              
8:30    NBC   Parks and Recreation - R    0.7   2       1.87
              
9:00    CBS   NCIS: New Orleans           2.2   7      16.52
        ABC   Marvel's Agent Carter       1.3   4       4.20
        FOX   New Girl                    1.4   4       2.96
        NBC   Marry Me                    0.8   3       2.14
        CW    Supernatural                0.8   2       2.21
              
9:30    FOX   The Mindy Project           1.0   3       2.22
        NBC   About A Boy                 0.9   3       2.86
              
10:00   NBC   Chicago Fire                1.6   5       6.52
        CBS   Person Of Interest          1.4   5       9.28
        ABC   Forever                     0.9   3       4.39

*Revisions*:
Supernatural, Marry Me, The Mindy Project and About A Boy were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: NBC programming was preempted in Louisville and CBS programming was preempted in Richmond for college basketball coverage. Ratings for both networks may be adjusted in the final ratings,

CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.6, down 7 percent from a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. NCIS: New Orleans scored a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating down 4 percent from a 2.3 for its most recent original episode. Person Of Interest garnered a 1.4, down 17 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior earned a 1.6, down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl notched a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, matching its most recent original episode. The Mindy Project scored a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode.

On ABC, Shark Tank garnered a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, even with last Friday's regularly scheduled episode and up 6 percent from a 1.8 for its most recent Tuesday original. Marvel's Agent Carter matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Forever notched a series low 0.9, down 10 percent from a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On NBC, Parks and Recreation scored a season low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 14 percent from last week's 1.4. Marry Me garnered a 0.9, up 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. About a Boy earned a 1.0, up 25 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire notched a 1.7, up 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On the CW, The Flash matched last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural garnered a 0.9, up 29 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, February 4, 2015*
#wednesday #020415 #sweeps



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers
8:00    FOX   American Idol                   3.1  10     11.21
        ABC   The Middle                      2.2   8      8.26
        CBS   The Mentalist                   1.2   4      8.97
        CW    Arrow                           1.2   4      2.94
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura          1.0   3      6.37
              
8:30    ABC   Fresh Off The Boat:Series Prem  2.5   8      7.94
              
9:00    FOX   Empire                          4.6  14     11.47
        ABC   Modern Family                   3.4  10      9.87
        CBS   Criminal Minds                  2.0   6     10.48
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU                1.3   4      6.20
        CW    The 100                         0.5   2      1.51
              
9:30    ABC   Fresh Off The Boat              2.3   7      7.47
              
10:00   NBC   Chicago P.D.                    1.6   5      7.58
        CBS   Stalker                         1.3   4      7.35
        ABC   Nashville                       1.3   4      5.05

Revisions:
American Idol was adjusted up a tenth, while The 100 and the 9:30PM episode of Fresh Off The Boat were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 30, up 3 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. Empire again defied ratings gravity with a series high 4.6, up 7 percent from last week's 4.3 adults 18-49 rating and ranking as the seasons highest rated regularly scheduled drama telecast. (The post-Super Bowl episode of The Blacklist was higher.)

On ABC, The Middle garnered a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. Fresh Off The Boat premiered to a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 24 percent from a 3.1 for the premiere of black-ish but up 4 percent from a 2.4 for the season 2 premiere of The Goldbergs and up 9 percent from the most recent original episode of The Goldbergs. It ranked as the number two comedy premiere this season. Your predictions were a bit pessimistic. A second episode at 9:30PM notched a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating, up 26 percent from a 1.9 for the most recent episode of black-ish and up 41 percent from last February's premiere of Mixology in the time period. Modern Family earned a 3.4, up 13 percent from a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Nashville returned to a 1.3, down 13 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its midseason finale and tying its season low.

On CBS, The Mentalist garnered a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds tied its series low with a 2.0, down 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker earned a series low 1.3, down 13 percent from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura tied its most recent episode's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU tied its series low with a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, matching its most recent original episode. Chicago P.D. notched a 1.6, up 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. It was the shows highest rated episode since its crossover with The Flash The 100 a 0.6, tied its season high with a 0.6, up 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

The February sweeps have started. They run from Thursday January 29 thru Wednesday February 25.


----------



## JYoung

Fresh Off the Boat pulled decent ratings but we'll have to see what happens when it's moved to the Tuesday 8PM time slot.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday February 5, 2015*
#thursday #020515



Code:


Time   Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers
8:00   CBS   The Big Bang Theory          4.6   16    17.09
       FOX   American Idol                2.4    8     9.65
       ABC   Grey's Anatomy               2.3    7     7.98
       NBC   The Blacklist - R            1.0    3     5.13
       CW    The Vampire Diaries          0.7    2     1.61
             
8:30   CBS   Mom                          2.8    9    11.65
             
9:00   ABC   Scandal                      3.2   10     9.58
       NBC   The Blacklist                2.4    7    10.11
       CBS   Two and a Half Men           2.3    7     9.39
       FOX   Backstrom                    1.0    3     3.64
       CW    Reign                        0.4    1     0.97
             
9:30   CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R      2.0    6     8.25
             
10:00  ABC   How To Get Away W/Murder     2.7    9     8.34
       CBS   Elementary                   1.5    5     7.87
       NBC   Allegiance:Series Premiere   1.1    4     4.98

*Revisions*:
The Blacklist, The Big Bang Theory, Grey's Anatomy and Scandal were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 while The Vampire Diaries was adjusted down a tenth versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a series low 2.2, down 21 percent from last weeks 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 3.1 down 14 percent from last weeks 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away with Murder tied is series low with a 2.7 down 13 percent from last weeks 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory matched last weeks 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. Mom matched last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men matched last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 1.5, up 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol notched a 2.4, up 9 percent from last Thursday's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom garnered a 1.0, down 29 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the timeslot premiere of The Blacklist earned a 2.3, down 8 percent from a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating for its midseason finale. Though it tied its series low, it was NBC's highest rated Thursday drama since Southland in 2009 and improved the network's average in the timeslot by 130 percent. Your predictions were too optimistic. The series premiere of Allegiance scored a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 31 percent from a 1.6 for the premiere of Hannibal in spring 20123.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.8 up 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, February 6, 2015*
#friday #020615



Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  CBS   Undercover Boss                 1.3   5      7.84
        ABC   Last Man Standing               1.3   5      7.23
        FOX   World's Funniest Fails          0.8   3      2.73
        NBC   Constantine                     0.8   3      2.96
        CW    Hart Of Dixie                   0.5   2      1.24
                  
8:30PM  ABC   Cristela                        1.0   4      5.49
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank                      2.0   7      7.68
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0                   1.3   4     10.08
        NBC   Grimm                           1.2   4      4.67
        FOX   Glee                            0.5   2      1.58
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway? -R     0.4   1      0.87
                  
9:30PM  CW    Masters of Illusion             0.4   1      0.95
                  
10:00PM CBS   Blue Bloods                     1.3   5     11.32
        ABC   20 /20                          1.2   4      5.40
        NBC   Dateline NBC                    1.1   4      4.53

*Revisions*:
Hart Of Dixie, Dateline, Shark Tank and Masters of Illusion were adjusted up a tenth while Cristela was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela garnered a 1.1 up 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank matched last weeks adults 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 notched a 1.2, down 20 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss matched last Friday's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.3, down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC Constantine matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm notched a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline scored a 1.0, down 17 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, World's Funniest Fails earned a series low 0.8, down 27 percent from last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Glee garnered a series low 0.5, down 29 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.4, up 33 percent from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. Masters of Illusion matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, February 8, 2015*
#sunday #020815



Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
7:00PM  CBS   60 Minutes                       1.5   5     9.68
        ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos   1.4   4     6.62
        NBC   Dateline NBC -R                  0.9   3     5.71
        FOX   Mulaney                          0.5   2     1.23
                  
7:30PM  FOX   The Simpsons -R                  0.7   2     1.58
                  
8:00PM  CBS   Grammy Awards (8-11PM)           8.3  23    24.82
        FOX   The Simpsons                     1.2   3     2.78
        ABC   The Hunger Games -R (8-11PM)     1.1   3     3.49
        NBC   American Ninja Warrior -R        0.6   2     2.34
                  
8:30PM  FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine               1.2   3     2.59
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Family Guy                       1.4   3     2.81
                  
9:30PM  FOX   Bob's Burgers                    1.0   2     1.94

*Revisions*:
The Grammy Awards was adjusted down two tenths from its time period adjusted fast nationals among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.5, up from its last original's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Grammy Awards earned a 8.8 adults 18-49 rating, UPDATE: with the full running time of 8-11:40, the telecast earned a 8.5 adults 18-49 rating, down from last year's telecast, which earned a 9.9 adults 18-49 rating (adjusted down from a 10.1 preliminary rating).

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4, down three tenths from its last original's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Mulaney earned a 0.5, up a tenth from its last original's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons notched a 1.2, down two tenths from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine matched the 1.2 adults 18-49 rating it earned two weeks ago. Family Guy earned a 1.4, down two tenths from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Bob's Burgers notched a 1.0, down two tenths from the 1.2 adults 18-49 rating it earned two weeks ago.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, February 9, 2015*
#monday #020915


Code:


Time    Net   Show               18-49 Rating/Share Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  ABC   The Bachelor                  2.7   8     8.70
        CBS   2 Broke Girls                 2.3   7     9.13
        FOX   Gotham                        1.8   6     5.63
        NBC   Celeb. Apprent.(clip show)    1.2   4     4.61
        CW    The Originals                 0.5   2     1.22
        
8:30PM  CBS   Mike & Molly                  2.2   6     9.32
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Scorpion                      2.3   6    11.86
        NBC   The Celebrity Apprentice      1.4   4     4.98
        FOX   Sleepy Hollow                 1.2   3     3.87
        CW    Jane the Virgin               0.6   2     1.34
                  
10:00PM CBS   NCIS: LA                      1.7   5    10.35
        ABC   Castle                        1.6   5     7.43
        NBC   State of Affairs              1.0   3     4.04

*Revisions*:
NCIS: LA and Scorpion were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, The Bachelor earned a season high 2.7, up from last week's season high 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Castle scored a 1.6, up two tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls earned a 2.3, down a tenth from last week's season high 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion earned a 2.2, down a tenth from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles earned a 1.6, down a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham scored a series low 1.8, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow garnered a series low 1.2, down two tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, a one-hour The Celebrity Apprentice following a clip show scored a season low 1.4, way down from last week's two hour 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. State of Affairs earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals earned a series low tying 0.5, down two tenths from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Jane The Virgin earned a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, February 10, 2015*
#tuesday #021015


Code:


Time    Net   Show             18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM  CBS   NCIS                        2.9   9     18.77
        ABC   Fresh off the Boat          1.7   6      6.05
        FOX   MasterChef Junior           1.4   4      4.57
        CW    The Flash                   1.5   5      3.66
        NBC   Parks and Recreation        1.1   3      3.06
        
8:30PM  ABC   Fresh off the Boat          1.8   6      5.86
        NBC   Parks and Recreation        1.0   3      2.47
                  
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: New Orleans           2.3   7     16.19
        ABC   Marvel's Agent Carter       1.4   4      4.25
        FOX   New Girl                    1.3   4      2.71
        NBC   Marry Me                    0.8   2      2.18
        CW    Supernatural                0.8   3      1.98
                  
9:30PM  FOX   The Mindy Project           1.0   3      2.33
        NBC   About a Boy                 0.9   2      2.70
                  
10:00PM CBS   Person Of Interest          1.6   5      9.53
        NBC   Chicago Fire                1.4   5      6.29
        ABC   Forever                     1.1   4      4.62

*Revisions*:
NCIS, The Flash, Parks and Recreation (8PM), NCIS: New Orleans, Person Of Interest and About A Boy were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.8, up from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest garnered a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, two episodes of Fresh Off the Boat earned a 1.7 at 8PM and a 1.8 at 8:30PM, down from the 2.5 and 2.3 last week's premiere episodes earned. Marvels Agent Carter earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Forever notched a 1.1, up two tenths from last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior earned a 1.4, down from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl notched a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Parks and Recreation scored a season low 1.0 for the hour, down from last week's season low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. About a Boy earned a 0.8, down a tenth from last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire notched a series low matching 1.4, down from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's series low matching 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, February 11, 2015*
#wednesday #021115



Code:


Time    Net     Show         18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  FOX     American Idol           2.8   9     10.66
        ABC     The Middle              2.1   7      7.82
        CBS     The Mentalist           1.4   5      9.10
        CW      Arrow                   1.1   3      2.67
        NBC     The Mysteries of Laura  1.0   4      5.82
    
8:30PM  ABC     The Goldbergs           2.2   7      6.87
                    
9:00PM  FOX     Empire                  4.8  14     11.96
        ABC     Modern Family           3.3  10      9.77
        CBS     Criminal Minds          1.9   6      9.89
        NBC     Law And Order: SVU      1.4   4      6.12
        CW      The 100                 0.5   2      1.36
                    
9:30PM  ABC     black-ish               2.1   6      6.83
                    
10:00PM CBS     Stalker                 1.4   4      7.64
        ABC     Nashville               1.4   4      5.18
        NBC     Chicago PD              1.4   4      6.58

*Revisions*:
Empire, American Idol and Arrow were adjusted up a tenth, while The 100, The Goldbergs, The Mentalist, The Mysteries of Laura, Criminal Minds and black-ish were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: local college basketball preemptions occurred on NBC in the Portland market, on CBS in the Richmond market, on ABC in the Louisville market and on the CW in Norfolk and Richmond. Adjustments are likely.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.7, down four tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. Empire earned ANOTHER series high this week, notching a 4.7, up a tenth from last week's series high 4.6 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were correct!

On ABC, The Middle garnered a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs matched its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family earned a 3.3, down a tenth from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish earned a 2.2, up three tenths from its last original's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville notched a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's season low tying 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Mentalist garnered a 1.5, up three tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds matched last week's series low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating . Chicago P.D. notched a 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 earned a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday February 12, 2015*
#thursday #021215



Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  ABC   Grey's Anatomy                  2.3   8     7.81
        FOX   American Idol                   2.3   8     9.62
        CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R          2.1   7    11.35
        NBC   The Slap                        1.1   4     5.13
        CW    The Vampire Diaries             0.7   2     1.52
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Mom                             2.1   7    10.22
    
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                         3.1  10     9.32
        CBS   Two and a Half Men              2.1   7     9.33
        NBC   The Blacklist                   1.7   5     8.19
        FOX   Backstrom                       1.2   4     4.39
        CW    Reign                           0.4   1     1.03
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R          1.7   5     7.80
                  
10:00PM ABC   How to Get Away With Murder     2.7   9     8.44
        CBS   Elementary                      1.4   5     7.91
        NBC   Allegiance                      0.7   2     3.65

*Revisions*:
Backstrom was adjusted down a tenth versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy matched last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 3.1, down a tenth from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away with Murder matched last week's series low 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Mom earned a 2.1, down seven tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Two and a Half Men earned a 2.1, down two tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary earned a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol notched a 2.3, down a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom garnered a 1.3, up three tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Slap earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist earned a 1.7, down six tenths from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating for its midseason finale. Allegiance scored a x from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Reign was even with last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

"The Friday final ratings post is delayed due to a Nielsen issue. The ratings service issued unrealistically high ratings for ABC (3.6 adults 18-49 rating for Shark Tank - which would be an increase of over a full ratings point from the previous series high and a record 100 percent increase from the 1.8 for the preliminary ratings. That would be exciting if it happened, but it is obviously an error.) I will post as soon as I receive the updated, accurate numbers."
- Sara Bibel at TbtN
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2015/02/17/friday-final-ratings-delayed/364557/


----------



## MikeCC

Why do the errors (at least the errors that have been _detected_) only seem to benefit ABC? Weren't the last egregious mistakes all in ABC's favor?

How is Nielsen's output audited? Has something happened recently that is creating these issues?

Seems to me that another error or two would certainly taint the trustworthiness to the Nielsen corporate customers.


----------



## Steveknj

Did NBC make a mistake moving The Blacklist? Seems ratings are down from it's old slot.


----------



## Beryl

Steveknj said:


> Did NBC make a mistake moving The Blacklist? Seems ratings are down from it's old slot.


I think so. I DVR and watch it later but watch Scandal and HTGAWM live (actually after 15-30 minutes in to avoid commercials). I'm guessing that many within the 18-49 demo are doing the same or missing Blacklist completely because Shondland has a lot of twittering-type fans.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, February 13, 2015*
#friday #021315



Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (Millions)
8:00   CBS   Undercover Boss                 1.2   5      8.53
       ABC   Be My Valentine Ch. Brown - R   1.0   4      4.50
       NBC   Constantine                     0.8   3      3.30
       FOX   World's Funniest Fails          0.8   3      2.39
       CW    Safety Not Guaranteed  - R      0.2   1      0.72
             
9:00   ABC   Shark Tank                      1.8   6      7.73
       CBS   Hawaii Five-0                   1.2   4      9.81
       NBC   Grimm                           1.1   4      4.86
       FOX   Glee                            0.6   2      1.81
             
10:00  CBS   Blue Bloods                     1.3   5     11.46
       ABC   20/20                           1.2   4      5.38
       NBC   Dateline                        1.0   4      4.74

*Revisions*:
Hawaii Five-0 was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Shark Tank earned a 1.8, down two tenths from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss earned a 1.2, down a tenth from last Friday's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the season (series?) finale of Constantine matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Grimm notched a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline scored a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, World's Funniest Fails matched last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Glee garnered a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, February 15, 2015*
#sunday #021515 #snl40



Code:


Time   Net   Show                     18-49 Rating/Sh Viewers (Millions)
7:00   NBC   SNL 40th Red Carpet Special      3.0  10    11.32
       ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos   1.4   5     6.59
       CBS   60 Minutes                       1.2   4    10.46
       FOX   Mulaney - Finale                 0.4   1     1.14
             
7:30   FOX   The Simpsons - R                 0.6   2     1.46
             
8:00   NBC   SNL 40th Anniv Special (8-11PM)  7.8  21    23.14
       ABC   The Bachelor: Chris Tells All    1.5   4     5.67
       FOX   The Simpsons                     1.1   3     2.67
       CBS   Undercover Boss                  0.9   3     6.46
             
8:30   FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine               0.9   2     2.08
             
9:00   ABC   The Bachelor (9-11PM)            1.5   4     6.05
       FOX   Family Guy                       1.2   3     2.51
       CBS   CSI                              1.1   3     7.12
             
9:30   FOX   Bob's Burgers                    0.9   2     2.01
             
10:00  CBS   CSI - Finale                     1.1   3     7.12

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, the SNL 40th Anniversary Red Carpet Special earned a 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. The SNL 40th Anniversary Special scored a 7.8 adults 18-49 rating from 8-11PM, and was NBCs top-rated primetime entertainment telecast, excluding post-Super Bowl programs since the Will & Grace finale on May 18, 2006, which earned a 8.4 adults 18-49 rating. It was also the networks top-rated entertainment special in ten years, since the Friends clip show that aired before its series finale which notched a 16.7 adults 18-49 rating on May 6, 2004. The final ratings will include the 11-11:30PM half hour. Since television viewership usually decreases after primetime, that may mean that the numbers will be adjusted downward in the finals.

Update: NBC ordered special fast nationals that included the post 11PM portion of the show. The ratings were unchanged.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Bachelor: Chris Tells All scored a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Bachelor garnered a series low 1.5 down 44 percent from Mondays 2.7 adults 18-49 rating, but delivered ABCs highest rating in the timeslot since the American Music Awards on November 23, 2014.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.2 down 20 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Undercover Boss scored a season low 0.9, down 25 percent from Fridays preliminary 1.2 adults 18-49 rating and down 50 percent from a 1.8 for its most recent Sunday episode. At 9PM CSI garnered a series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 31 percent from a 1.6 for its most recent original episode and down 8 percent from a 1.2 for its most recent Sunday 9PM episode. At 10PM the season, and probable series, finale of CSI notched a series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down 12 percent from a 1.3 for its most recent Sunday 10PM episode.

On FOX, the finale of Mulaney matched its series low with a 0.4 down 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons notched a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a season low 0.9 down 25 percent from last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy scored a 1.2 down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Bob's Burgers notched a 0.9 down 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, February 16, 2015 *
#monday #021615


Code:


Time   Net   Show                      18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00   ABC   The Bachelor                    2.6   7      8.97
       CBS   2 Broke Girls                   2.2   6      8.74
       FOX   Gotham                          2.1   6      6.19
       NBC   The Celeb Apprentice-Finale     1.7   5      6.10
       CW    The Originals                   0.6   2      1.44
             
8:30   CBS   Mike & Molly                    2.2   6      9.32
             
9:00   CBS   Stevie Wonder:All-Star Salute   1.4   4      7.59
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow                   1.4   4      4.47
       CW    Jane The Virgin                 0.6   2      1.31
             
10:00  ABC   Castle                          1.6   5      8.47
       NBC   State of Affairs - Finale       1.0   3      4.47

*Revisions*:
The Bachelor and The Celebrity Apprentice were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, The Bachelor earned a 2.5, down 7 percent from last week's season high 2.7 adults 18-49 rating but up 67 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for Sundays special episode. Castle matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls garnered a 2.2, down 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The special Stevie Wonder: Songs in the Key of Life  An All-Star Grammy Salute earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down 33 percent from a 2.1 for last year's Beatles: A Grammy Salute which aired on a Sunday.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.1, up 17 percent from last week's series low 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Sleepy Hollow garnered a 1.4, up 17 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Celebrity Apprentice season finale notched a 1.6, up 14 percent from last weeks season low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating and up 7 percent from a 1.5 for the previous season finale back in May, 2013. The season, and in all probability series, finale of State of Affairs matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Originals scored a 0.6, up 20 percent from last weeks series low adults 18-49 rating. Jane The Virgin matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, February 17, 2015*
#tuesday #021715



Code:


Time    Net   Show        Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (Millions)
8:00    CBS   NCIS                       2.6   8      18.06
        ABC   Fresh Off The Boat         1.9   6       6.17
        FOX   MasterChef Junior          1.8   6       5.48
        CW    The Flash                  1.5   4       4.01
        NBC   Parks and Recreation       1.2   4       2.94
                                  
8:30    ABC   Repeat After Me            1.4   4       4.36
        NBC   Parks and Recreation       1.1   3       2.47
              
9:00    CBS   NCIS: New Orleans          2.0   6      14.70
        ABC   Marvel's Agent Carter      1.4   4       4.15
        FOX   New Girl                   1.4   4       3.08
        CW    Supernatural               0.8   2       2.09
        NBC   Marry Me                   0.8   2       2.08
              
9:30    FOX   The Mindy Project          1.1   3       2.47
        NBC   About A Boy                0.7   2       2.41
              
10:00   CBS   Person Of Interest         1.6   5       9.17
        NBC   Chicago Fire               1.4   4       6.26
        ABC   Countdown to the Oscars    0.8   2       3.06

*Revisions*:
The Flash and NCIS were each adjusted up a tenth while Supernatural was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.5, down 14 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans scored a 2.0, down 13 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Fresh Off the Boat earned a 1.9, up 12 percent from last weeks 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too pessimistic. The premiere of Repeat After Me scored a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agent Carter matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Countdown to the Oscars notched a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, MasterChef Junior earned a 1.8, up 29 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl notched a 1.4, up 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project garnered a 1.1, up 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Parks and Recreation scored a 1.2 at 8PM, up 9 percent from last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating and a 1.1 at 8:30PM, up 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Marry Me garnered a 0.7, down 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. About a Boy earned a from last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire matched last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash earned a 1.4, down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural scored a 0.9, up 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, February 18, 2015*
#wednesday #021815



Code:


Time   Net   Show                     18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers 
8:00   FOX   American Idol                   2.8    9     10.70
       ABC   The Middle                      2.2    7      7.70
       CBS   The Mentalist - Series Finale   1.3    4     10.10
       NBC   The Mysteries of Laura          1.1    4      5.86
       CW    Arrow                           1.2    4      2.91
             
8:30   ABC   The Goldbergs                   2.2    7      6.84
             
9:00   FOX   Empire                          5.2   15     13.02
       ABC   Modern Family                   3.1    9      8.80
       NBC   Law & Order: SVU                1.6    5      6.45
       CW    The 100                         0.5    1      1.42
             
9:30   ABC   black-ish                       2.2    6      6.40
             
10:00  NBC   Chicago P.D.                    1.7    5      7.08
       ABC   Nashville                       1.3    4      4.72
       CBS   Stalker                         1.2    4      6.74

*Revisions*:
Empire, American Idol, Arrow and Modern Family were each adjusted up a tenth while The 100 and Stalker were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: CBS was preempted in Charlotte, Greensboro and Raleigh and the CW was preempted in Richmond for college basketball coverage. Though they are relatively small markets, ratings for both networks may be adjusted in the final ratings.

FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.7, down 4 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Empire continues to break every TV ratings growth rule, hitting a giant 5.1, up 6 percent from last weeks series high 4.8 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were right!

On ABC, The Middle garnered a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family earned a 3.0, down 9 percent from last week's 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish scored a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville notched a 1.3, down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.1, up 10 percent from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU scored a 1.6, up 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating . Chicago P.D. notched a 1.7, up 21 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the two-hour The Mentalist finale earned a 1.3 at 8PM down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker, which goes on hiatus after this week, tied its series low with a 1.3, down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 garnered a 0.6, up 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday February 19, 2015 *
#thursday #021915


Code:


Time   Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh  Ttl Viewers 
8:00   CBS   The Big Bang Theory               4.5   15     17.49
       ABC   Grey's Anatomy                    2.5    8      8.13
       FOX   American Idol                     2.1    7      8.98
       NBC   The Slap                          0.8    3      3.96
       CW    The Vampire Diaries               0.7    2      1.41
             
8:30   CBS   The Odd Couple-Series Premiere    3.1   10     13.57
             
9:00   ABC   Scandal                           3.3   10      9.62
       CBS   Two and a Half Men-Ser. Finale    3.2    9     13.52
       NBC   The Blacklist                     1.7    5      7.71
       FOX   Backstrom                         0.9    3      3.54
       CW    Reign                             0.4    1      1.03
             
10:00  ABC   How To Get Away With Murder       2.9    9      8.86
       CBS   Elementary                        1.5    5      8.21
       NBC   Allegiance                        0.9    3      3.32

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory, Scandal, Two and a Half Men and How To Get Away With Murder were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC and CBS tied for number one among adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.5, up 9 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 3.2, up 3 percent from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away with Murder garnered a 2.8, up 4 percent from last week's series low 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory notched a 4.4, down 4 percent from a 4.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The series premiere of The Odd Couple earned a 3.1, up 82 percent from a 1.7 for the premiere of The McCarthys and ranking as the seasons second highest rated comedy debut behind black-ish. The one-hour series finale of Two and a Half Men garnered a 3.1, up 48 percent from last weeks, and the previous season finales 2.1 and up 29 percent from a 2.4 for the season premiere. It was the shows best adults 18-49 performance since May 9, 2013. Your predictions were a bit too optimistic. Elementary earned a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol notched a 2.1, down 9 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom garnered a 0.9, down 25 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Slap earned a 0.8, down 27 percent from last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist matched last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Allegiance scored a 0.9, up 29 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries matched last week's series low 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

Looks like there's no stopping Empire.


----------



## astrohip

[posting Friday's prelims, as they rarely change much]
*
Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, February 20, 2015*
#friday #022015


Code:


Time   Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Sh    Viewers 
8:00   NBC   SNL 40th Anniv. (R)            1.5   5      5.06
       CBS   Undercvr Boss:Season Fin.      1.3   5      7.94
       ABC   Last Man Standing              1.3   5      6.54
       FOX   World's Funniest Fails         0.8   3      2.56
       CW    Hart Of Dixie                  0.4   2      1.25
             
8:30   ABC   Cristela                       0.9   3      5.08
             
9:00   ABC   Shark Tank                     2.2   7      8.38
       CBS   Hawaii Five-0                  1.4   5     10.50
       FOX   Glee                           0.6   2      1.89
       CW    Whose Line Is It - R           0.3   1      0.96
             
9:30   CW    Whose Line Is It - R           0.4   1      1.17
             
10:00  ABC   20/20                          1.6   5      7.12
       CBS   Blue Bloods                    1.5   5     11.62

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. Cristela notched a 0.9, down 10 percent from a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Shark Tank tied its season high with a 2.2, up 22 percent from last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 scored a 1.6, up 33 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Undercover Boss garnered a 1.3, up 8 percent from last Friday's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.4, up 17 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods notched a season high 1.5, up 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating..

On FOX, World's Funniest Fails matched last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Glee matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie scored a 0.4, down 20 percent from a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.


----------



## astrohip

Updated from original post with final numbers...

*
Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, February 22, 2015 *
#sunday #oscars #022215


Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
7:00PM  ABC   Oscars Red Carpet Special       2.7     8     12.94
        NBC   Dateline NBC -R                 0.9     3      5.40
        CBS   60 Minutes (7-8:30PM)           0.8     2      6.37
        FOX   Bob's Burgers -R                0.8     2      2.01
                  
7:30PM  ABC   Oscars Red Carpet Special       4.1    12     16.93
        FOX   The Simpsons -R                 1.0     3      2.22
                  
8:00PM  ABC   Oscars Red Carpet Special       6.4    17     23.81
        FOX   The Simpsons -R                 1.2     3      2.93
        NBC   Chicago Fire -R                 0.4     1      2.40
                  
8:30PM  ABC   87th Annual Academy Awards     11.0    29     37.26
        FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine -R           0.8     2      1.74
        CBS   Act of Valor -R                 0.6     1      3.23
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Family Guy -R                   0.9     2      1.94
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU -R             0.5     1      2.44
                  
9:30PM  FOX   Bob's Burgers -R                0.9     2      1.93
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago P.D. -R                 0.6     2      2.78

*Update*: The Oscars telecast was adjusted up a further two tenths adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary [Updated]*:

ABC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: The Oscars aired live, and ran over until 11:47PM, based on Nielsen's end time, which is calculated by the timing of the final commercial break. They are subject to more than typical adjustment in the finals
*
Update: According to the time period adjusted fast nationals released by ABC, The Oscars earned a 10.8 adults 18-49 rating from 8:30 to 11:48PM (an eight year low) with 36.6 million viewers (a six year low). We've got more here.*

On ABC, The 87th Annual Academy Awards earned a preliminary 10.3 adults 18-49 rating, down sharply from the preliminary 12.1 adults 18-49 preliminary rating last year's telecast earned (it rose in the finals to a 13.1 adults 18-49 rating). Your predictions were correct!

On NBC, Dateline was flat with its last original's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Not surprised the Oscar telecast was down from recent years. Even more than usual, the movies up for awards were not big box office draws. Other than American Sniper, the other seven Best Picture nominees averaged less than $50 million at the box office. And then there were nominated movies like Foxcatcher, Wild, The Judge, Two Days, One Night, Mr. Turner, and Still Alice that virtually nobody saw.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, February 23, 2015*
#monday #022315



Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)              4.1   11    13.97
        ABC   The Bachelor (8-10PM)           2.6    7     8.97
        FOX   Gotham                          2.3    7     6.53
        CBS   2 Broke Girls                   2.1    7     8.47
        CW    The World Dog Awards -R         0.3    1     1.26
        
8:30PM  CBS   Mike & Molly                    2.0    6     8.91
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Scorpion                        2.1    6    10.69
        FOX   Sleepy Hollow -Season Finale    1.4    4     4.35
        
10:00PM ABC   Castle                          1.6    5     7.61
        CBS   NCIS: LA                        1.6    5     9.83
        NBC   The Night Shift                 1.5    4     5.52

*Revisions*:
The Voice and Gotham were each adjusted up a tenth while Castle was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, the spring cycle premiere of The Voice earned a 4.0 adults 18-49 rating, down from 2014's spring cycle premiere, which earned a 4.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift season premiere earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from the season one premiere, which notched a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating but up from the 1.1 adults 18-49 rating last season's finale earned.

On ABC, The Bachelor matched last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 1.7, up a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls garnered a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly earned a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion earned a 2.1, down two tenths from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS:LA earned a 1.6, down a tenth from its last original's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.2, up a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Sleepy Hollow matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## aaronwt

Beryl said:


> I think so. I DVR and watch it later but watch Scandal and HTGAWM live (actually after 15-30 minutes in to avoid commercials). I'm guessing that many within the 18-49 demo are doing the same or missing Blacklist completely because Shondland has a lot of twittering-type fans.


I do the opposite. I watch Blacklist on Thursday and Scandal. And now I watch HTGAWM on Friday night. I used to watch it on Thursday. But it's not a full season show anyway like scandal and Blacklist. Grey's has always been on the weekend for me since I watch that with my GF.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, February 24, 2015*
#tuesday #022415



Code:


Time    Net   Show             18-49 Rating/Share Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)          3.9  11     14.06
        CBS   NCIS                        2.3   8     17.38
        ABC   Fresh off the Boat          1.8   6      5.75
        FOX   MasterChef Junior           1.6   5      4.83
        CW    TV's Hottest Commercials    0.3   1      1.25
        
8:30PM  ABC   Repeat After Me             1.3   4      3.85
                  
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: New Orleans           1.9   6     13.71
        FOX   New Girl                    1.3   4      2.85
        ABC   Marvel's Agent Carter       1.3   4      4.02
        CW    The Flash -R                0.3   1      1.04
                  
9:30PM  FOX   The Mindy Project           1.1   3      2.28
                  
10:00PM CBS   Person Of Interest          1.7   5      9.63
        NBC   Parks and Recreation        1.6   5      4.15
        ABC   Forever                     1.0   3      4.66

*Revisions*:
The Voice was adjusted up a tenth while NCIS, NCIS: New Orleans, TV's Hottest Commercials, Fresh Off the Boat and New Girl were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49,while CBS led with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.8, down slightly from the 4.1 adults 18-49 rating yesterday's season premiere earned. The one-hour series finale of Parks and Recreation scored a 1.6, way up from last week's 1.2 at 8PM.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.4, down two tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest earned a 1.7, up a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Fresh Off the Boat matched last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Repeat After Me scored a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Marvels Agent Carter matched its series low with a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from last week. Forever notched a 1.0, down a tenth from its last original's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season finale of MasterChef Junior earned a 1.6, down two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, TV's Hottest Commercials earned a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, February 25, 2015*
#wednesday #022515


Code:


Time    Net   Show              18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM  FOX   American Idol               2.7    8      10.38
        CBS   Survivor (8-9:30)           2.4    7      10.04
        ABC   The Middle                  2.0    7       7.47
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura      1.4    4       7.63
        CW    Arrow                       1.1    3       3.07
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs               2.5    8       7.64
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Empire                      5.4   15      13.90
        ABC   Modern Family               3.4   10       9.32
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU          1.6    4       7.72
        CW    The 100                     0.5    1       1.55
                  
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                   2.2    6       6.63
        CBS   The Amazing Race (9:30-11)  1.5    4       6.16
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago PD                  1.5    5       7.43
        ABC   Nashville                   1.3    4       4.86

*Revisions*:
Empire, American Idol, Arrow and Survivor were each adjusted up a tenth while black-ish, Nashville and The 100 were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: NBC's primetime lineup was shown on a delay in the Portland market due to NBA Basketball. Expect adjustments. 
On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.6, down two tenths from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Empire earned a 5.3, up a tenth from last week's 5.2 adults 18-49 rating, rising again for the seventh consecutive week and setting yet another series high. Empire's Live + Same Day rating this week is the highest of any regular broadcast drama since Greys Anatomy in September 2010. In addition, Empire has grown more than any other new broadcast drama in over a decade (since House in 2004).

On ABC, The Middle garnered a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs earned a 2.5, up three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family earned a 3.4, up three tenths from last week's 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish scored a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville notched a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.4, up three tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating . Chicago P.D. notched a 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the ninety minute premiere of Survivor earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Last spring's cycle premiered to a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of The Amazing Race earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, matching last spring's premiere (when it aired on a Sunday).

On the CW, Arrow earned a 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The 100 earned a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday February 26, 2015*
#thursday #022615



Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory             4.5  15     16.67
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy                  2.2   7      7.56
        FOX   American Idol                   2.2   7      9.43
        NBC   The Slap                        0.7   2      3.67
        CW    The Vampire Diaries -R          0.2   1      0.73
                  
8:30PM  CBS   The Odd Couple                  2.8   9     11.08
        
9:00PM  ABC   How to Get Away With Murder     2.8   9      8.99
        CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R          2.2   6      9.04
        NBC   The Blacklist                   1.9   6      8.01
        FOX   Backstrom                       0.9   3      3.81
        CW    Supernatural -R                 0.2   1      0.68
                  
9:30PM  CBS   Mom                             2.1   6      8.30
                  
10:00PM CBS   Victoria's Secret Swim Special  1.0   3      4.07
        NBC   Allegiance                      0.8   3      3.53

*Revisions*:
American Idol and The Blacklist were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.2, down three tenths from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. The two hour season finale of How to Get Away with Murder garnered a 2.8, down a tenth from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory matched last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Odd Couple earned a 2.8, down three tenths from the 3.1 last week's premiere earned. Mom matched its last original's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Victoria's Secret Swim Special earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom was even with last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Slap earned a 0.7, down a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist earned a 1.8, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Allegiance scored a 0.8, down a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, February 27, 2015*
#friday #022715



Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (Millions)
8:00    ABC   Last Man Standing              1.4   5      7.35
        CBS   The Amazing Race               1.1   4      6.15
        FOX   World's Funniest Fails         0.8   3      2.81
        NBC   The Night Shift - R            0.5   2      2.92
        CW    Hart Of Dixie                  0.4   2      1.19
              
8:30    ABC   Cristela                       1.0   4      5.66
              
9:00    ABC   Shark Tank - R                 1.3   4      5.97
        CBS   Hawaii Five - 0                1.2   4      9.79
        NBC   Dateline                       1.2   4      6.32
        FOX   Glee                           0.6   2      1.69
        CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R    0.3   1      0.84
              
9:30    CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R    0.3   1      0.85
              
10:00   ABC   20/20                          1.3   4      5.95
        CBS   Blue Bloods - R                0.7   3      7.80

*Revisions*:
Hawaii Five-0 was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.4, up a tenth last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela notched a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 scored a 1.3, down three tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the Friday season premiere of The Amazing Race earned a 1.1, down sharply from the 1.5 adults 18-49 rating Wednesday's premiere earned. Hawaii Five-0 scored a 1.1, down three tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, World's Funniest Fails matched last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Glee matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, up from its last original's 1.0 two weeks ago.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 1, 2015 (Live + Same Day)*
#sunday #030115



Code:


Time   Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (Millions)
7:00   CBS   60 Minutes                        1.6   5     13.55
       ABC   OUaT: Secrets of Storybrooke      1.3   4      4.45
       NBC   The Voice - R (7-9PM)             1.2   4      5.20
       FOX   The Simpsons - R                  1.0   3      2.55
             
7:30   FOX   Bob's Burgers                     1.4   4      3.03
             
8:00   ABC   Once Upon A Time                  2.2   6      6.66
       FOX   The Simpsons                      1.8   5      3.93
       CBS   Madam Secretary                   1.3   4     11.64
             
8:30   FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine                1.8   5      3.61
             
9:00   FOX   The Last Man on Earth-Ser Prem    2.4   6      5.75
       ABC   Secrets & Lies-Ser Prem           1.5   4      6.06
       CBS   The Good Wife                     1.1   3      9.09
       NBC   Dateline                          0.9   2      3.87
             
10:00  CBS   Battle Creek-Ser Prem             1.0   3      7.92

*Revisions*:
The Last Man on Earth and Dateline were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On FOX, Bobs Burgers, which returned to the 7:30PM timeslot, earned a 1.4, up 56 percent from a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The Simpsons scored a 1.8, up 64 percent from a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The series premiere of Last Man on Earth garnered a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, up 77 percent from the series premiere of Surviving Jack. A second episode at 9:30PM also earned a 2.3. It was FOXs highest rated comedy premiere since Brooklyn Nine-Nine in September 2013.

On ABC, the behind-the-scenes special Once Upon A Time: Secrets of Storybrooke earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time returned to a 2.2, up 29 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating for its midseason finale but down 8 percent from a 2.4 for last seasons midseason premiere. The series premiere of Secrets & Lies garnered a 1.5, down 61 percent from a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating for the series premiere of Resurrection. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.6, up 33 percent from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent new episode. Madam Secretary returned to a series low 1.3, down 24 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The Good Wife tied its series low with a 1.1, down 21 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The series premiere of Battle Creek notched a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, down 58 percent from a 2.4 for the series premiere of Intelligence.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 0.8, down 33 percent from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 2, 2015*
#monday #030215



Code:


Time    Net     Show                        18-49 Rtg/Shr Viewers (millions)
8:00    NBC     The Voice                        3.9   12     14.67
        ABC     The Bachelor                     2.4    7      8.15
        FOX     Gotham                           2.0    6      6.10
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R          1.9    6      8.78
        CW      The Originals - R                0.2    1      0.67
                                                            
8:30    CBS     Mike & Molly                     2.2    7      9.65
                                                            
9:00    FOX     The Following - Season Premiere  1.6    5      4.86
        CBS     Scorpion - R                     1.4    4      7.56
        CW      Jane The Virgin - R              0.2    1      0.61
                                                            
10:00   NBC     The Night Shift                  1.4    4      6.13
        CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles - R            1.2    4      7.08
        ABC     Secrets & Lies - R               1.0    3      4.15

*Revisions*:
The Voice was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 7 percent from a 4.1 for last weeks premiere. The Night Shift scored a 1.4, down 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere.

On ABC, The Bachelor garnered a 2.4, down 8 percent from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham scored a 2.0, down 13 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season three premiere of The Following earned a 1.6, down 25 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for the season two regular timeslot premiere but up 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for the season two finale. Your predictions were a bit too optimistic.

On CBS, Mike & Molly notched a 2.2, up 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## mrizzo80

Empire increased it's audience again this week. Crazy stuff.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, March 3, 2015 * 
#tuesday #030315



Code:


Time    Net   Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (Millions)
8:00    NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)              4.1  13    15.54
        ABC   Fresh Off The Boat              1.7   6     6.02
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen                  1.4   5     4.09
        CBS   NCIS - R                        1.2   4    10.79
        CW    The Flash - R                   0.4   1     1.48
              
8:30    ABC   Repeat After Me                 1.2   4     4.06
              
9:00    ABC   Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. 1.6   5     4.48
        FOX   New Girl                        1.3   4     2.53
        CBS   NCIS: New Orleans - R           1.1   3     9.01
        CW    Supernatural - R                0.3   1     0.87
              
9:30    FOX   The Mindy Project               1.0   3     2.13
              
10:00   NBC   Chicago Fire                    2.1   7     9.07
        ABC   Forever                         1.0   3     4.40
        CBS   Person Of Interest - R          0.8   3     5.56

*Revisions*:
Chicago Fire was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 4.1, up 5 percent from last weeks 3.9 adults 18-49 and tying a September 2014 episode as the show's highest rated Tuesday episode since October 2013. Chicago Fire scored a 2.2, up 57 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On ABC, Fresh Off the Boat garnered a 1.7, down 6 percent from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Repeat After Me scored a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. returned to a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 6 percent from a 1.7 for its midseason finale. Your predictions were a bit too optimistic. Forever matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season premiere of Hells Kitchen scored a 1.4, down 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for the previous season premiere but up 8 percent from a 1.3 for its fall finale. New Girl matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project earned a 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, March 4, 2015*
#wednesday 030415



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Ttl Viewers (millions)
8:00    CBS   Survivor                        2.3   7      9.77
        ABC   The Middle                      2.2   7      8.20
        FOX   American Idol  (8-9:01PM)       2.1   7      8.89
        NBC   The Voice - Clip Show (8-10PM)  2.1   6      8.60
        CW    Arrow - R                       0.4   1      1.43
              
8:30    ABC   The Goldbergs                   2.5   8      7.86
              
9:00    FOX   Empire (9:01-10PM)              5.8  17     14.33
        ABC   Modern Family (9-9:31PM)        3.4  10      9.61
        CBS   Criminal Minds                  1.9   6     10.37
        CW    The 100                         0.5   1      1.49
              
9:30    ABC   black-ish (9:31-10PM)           2.3   6      6.72
              
10:00   CBS   CSI: Cyber - Series Premiere    1.8   6     10.46
        ABC   Nashville                       1.4   5      5.31
        NBC   Chicago P.D. - R                1.1   3      4.81

*Revisions*:
Empire was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.1, down 22 percent from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Empire earned a yet another series high with a gargantuan 5.7, up 6 percent from last week's 5.4 adults 18-49 rating. This marks the eighth straight week that the shows ratings have risen to a new high. Last nights episode garnered the highest rating for any regularly scheduled broadcast drama since the October 1, 2009 episode of Greys Anatomy. Your predictions were a tad too pessimistic.

On ABC, The Middle garnered a 2.2, up 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs matched last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family matched last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish scored a 2.3, up 5 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville notched a 1.4, up 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.3, down 5 percent from a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. Criminal Minds garnered a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. The series premiere of CSI: Cyber notched a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from the premiere of Stalker.

On NBC, The Voice clip show earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The 100 matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

Holy crap!

The Middle beat American Idol in demo?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Not only did The Middle beat it, it finished tied for 3rd in its timeslot. Crazy.


----------



## aindik

astrohip, do you not usually post ratings for Saturday?

I know it's a dead zone usually. I was curious about the hockey game NBC aired.


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> astrohip, do you not usually post ratings for Saturday?
> 
> I know it's a dead zone usually. I was curious about the hockey game NBC aired.


No, because it's mostly network reruns from the previous week. But it's easy to do. As soon as I get Thur & Fri up, I'll post this Sat.

PS: Hockey, is that a real sport? (said as any true southern Texan would do when hockey gets mentioned)


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> astrohip, do you not usually post ratings for Saturday?
> 
> I know it's a dead zone usually. I was curious about the hockey game NBC aired.


The hockey game got a 0.5 in the demo and 1.55 million viewers.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...s-soft-as-48-hours-rises-to-top-night/368674/


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> No, because it's mostly network reruns from the previous week. But it's easy to do. As soon as I get Thur & Fri up, I'll post this Sat.


Ok, I forgot to engage brain before starting mouth. You meant LAST Saturday {insert slapping forehead smilie}. I have no idea what I was thinking...

*
Saturday Feb 28:*

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC (NHL Hockey) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On CBS, 48 Hours garnered a 0.9 up from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, NHL Hockey earned a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Shania: Still the One Live notched a 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.
*
Broadcast primetime ratings for February 28, 2015 (All Live + Same Day Ratings):*


Code:


Time    Net   Show            18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  NBC   NHL Hockey (8-11PM)     0.5   2     1.55
        CBS   NCIS: LA -R             0.5   2     4.22
        ABC   Jimmy Kimmel Live -R    0.4   2     2.32
        FOX   Backstrom -R            0.3   1     1.62
        
9:00PM  CBS   48 Hours -R             0.7   3     4.98
        ABC   Shania: Live            0.5   2     2.60
        FOX   Sleepy Hollow -R        0.3   1     1.13
                  
10:00PM CBS   48 Hours                0.9   3     5.65
        ABC   Forever -R              0.4   1     2.08


----------



## aindik

Looks to me like the 0.5 is pretty par for the course on a Saturday night. Looks like much of Saturday night network TV viewing is out of the demo, and the hockey game looks low by comparison because most of its viewers are in demo.

I'm surprised the shares are that low. I would think the denominator of the fraction in a share (people 18-49 watching TV on Saturday night) would be really low, leading to a much higher share-to-rating ratio.


----------



## cherry ghost

I'm interested to see how Boxing does this week compared to that 0.5 for Hockey.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday March 5, 2015*
#thursday #030515



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Ttl Viewers 
8:00    CBS   The Big Bang Theory             4.8  16     18.17
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy                  2.4   8      8.09
        FOX   American Idol                   2.2   7      9.41
        NBC   The Slap                        0.8   3      3.92
        CW    The Vampire Diaries - R         0.2   1      0.67
              
8:30    CBS   The Odd Couple                  3.0   9     12.36
              
9:00    ABC   Scandal                         3.0   9      9.57
        CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R         2.4   7     10.54
        NBC   The Blacklist                   1.8   5      8.23
        FOX   Backstrom                       1.0   3      3.90
        CW    Supernatural - R                0.2   1      0.60
              
9:30    CBS   Mom                             2.2   7      9.67
              
10:00   ABC   American Crime:Series Prem.     2.0   7      8.37
        CBS   Elementary                      1.3   4      7.67
        NBC   Allegiance                      0.8   3      3.28

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory, American Idol and The Blacklist were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC and CBS tied for number one among adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.4, up 9 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a 3.0, down 9 percent from a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. The series premiere of American Crime garnered a 2.0, down 47 percent from a 3.8 adults 18-49 rating for the series premiere of How To Get Away With Murder but up 33 percent from a 1.5 for last April's premiere of Black Box. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory notched a 4.7, up 4 percent from last week's 4.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Odd Couple earned a 3.0, up 7 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Mom scored a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 1.3, down 13 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.1, down 5 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom scored a 1.0, up 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Slap earned a 0.8, up 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist tied its series low with a 1.7, down 11 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Allegiance matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## TAsunder

Wow... I thought American Crime would do much better! Might hold off on watching it until this week's rating numbers are in.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, March 6, 2015 *
#friday #030615


Code:


Time    Net   Show               18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank                  1.9   7      8.21
        CBS   The Amazing Race            1.2   5      6.07
        FOX   World's Funniest Fails      0.8   3      2.77
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU -R       0.6   2      4.26
        CW    Hart Of Dixie               0.4   2      1.11
                  
9:00PM  NBC   Dateline NBC (9-11PM)       1.3   5      6.47
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0               1.2   4      9.54
        ABC   In an Instant (9-11PM)      0.9   3      4.39
        FOX   Glee                        0.6   2      1.81
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway-R   0.3   1      0.79
                  
9:30PM  CW    Whose Line is it Anyway-R   0.4   1      1.03
                  
10:00PM CBS   Blue Bloods                 1.4   5     11.03

*Revisions:*
There were no adjustments among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, an 8PM episode of Shark Tank earned a 1.9 down 14 percent from a season high 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The premiere of In An Instant, which moves to its regular Saturday timeslot tonight, scored a 0.9, down 31 percent from a 1.3 for last weeks episode of 20/20.

On CBS, The Amazing Race garnered a 1.2, up 9 percent from last Friday's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods notched a 1.4, down 7 percent from a season high 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On NBC, Dateline notched a 1.3, up 8 percent from last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, World's Funniest Fails matched last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Glee matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie matched last weeks 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Wow... I thought American Crime would do much better! Might hold off on watching it until this week's rating numbers are in.


2.0 is actually a pretty good number for the 10pm timeslot these days. Looking back over the last month or so, the only shows that have pulled above a 2.0 at 10pm are HTGAWM (regularly) and Chicago Fire (once). Unfortunately for American Crime, it was in HTGAWM's timeslot, so while it may be a good rating relative to all other 10 pm timeslots, it's a pretty bad rating for that particular timeslot.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Saturday March 7, 2015*
#saturday #boxing



Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh  Ttl Viewers (millions)
8:00   ABC   20/20 Saturday  - R                 0.6   2     4.09
       NBC   Caught on Camera With Nick Cannon   0.6   3     2.55
       FOX   The Last Man on Earth - R           0.5   2     2.13
       CBS   CSI - R                             0.3   1     3.42
             
8:30   NBC   Premier Boxing Champions:           1.0   3     3.13
             Live (8:30-11PM) 
             
9:00   ABC   In An Instant (9-11PM)              0.7   2     4.36
       CBS   CSI: Cyber - R                      0.5   2     3.91
       FOX   Sleepy Hollow - R                   0.3   1     1.00
             
10:00  CBS   48 Hours                            0.7   2     4.65

*Ratings*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC (Boxing) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On NBC, Caught on Camera With Nick Cannon scored a 0.6, down 33 percent from a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Premier Boxing Champions notched a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 48 Hours garnered a 0.7, down 22 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, 20/20 garnered a 0.6, down 14 percent from a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent Saturday episode. In An Instant earned a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 22 percent from a 0.9 for Friday's premiere.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> 2.0 is actually a pretty good number for the 10pm timeslot these days. Looking back over the last month or so, the only shows that have pulled above a 2.0 at 10pm are HTGAWM (regularly) and Chicago Fire (once). Unfortunately for American Crime, it was in HTGAWM's timeslot, so while it may be a good rating relative to all other 10 pm timeslots, it's a pretty bad rating for that particular timeslot.


Right. It's a huge lead-in and so I would guess that a lot of shows could do that well or better. Maybe even re-runs of certain shows.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 8, 2015*
#sunday #030815



Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers Live+SD
7:00PM  ABC   America's FH Videos            1.4   5      6.55
        CBS   60 Minutes                     1.0   4     10.49
        FOX   The Simpsons -R                0.9   3      2.47
        NBC   The Voice -R (7-9PM)           0.8   3      3.55
                  
7:30PM  FOX   Bob's Burgers                  1.2   4      2.56
                  
8:00PM  ABC   Once Upon A Time               2.1   6      6.72
        FOX   The Simpsons                   1.6   5      3.79
        CBS   Madam Secretary                1.1   4     10.82
                  
8:30PM  FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine             1.5   4      3.11
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Family Guy                     2.1   6      3.98
        ABC   Secrets and Lies               1.4   4      5.96
        CBS   The Good Wife                  1.0   3      9.09
        NBC   Dateline (9-11PM)              0.8   2      3.73
                  
9:30PM  FOX   The Last Man on Earth          1.9   5      4.35
                  
10:00PM ABC   Revenge                        1.1   3      4.89
        CBS   Battle Creek                   0.8   2      6.93

*Revisions*:
The Last Man on Earth, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, Family Guy, Bob's Burgers and Revenge were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC & FOX tied for number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

Note: On the first Sunday of Daylight Saving Time, overall primetime Adult 18-49 TV usage levels declined -7% week to week, with much steeper drops in the 7pm hour (-14%) and 8pm hour (-10%).

America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time earned a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Secrets & Lies garnered a 1.4, down a single tenth from last week's 1.5 series premiere rating. Revenge returned to a 1.0, up from its last original's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bobs Burgers earned a x from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons scored a x from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine earned a x from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, up from its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Last Man on Earth garnered a 1.8, down six tenths from the 2.4 adults 18-49 rating last week's premiere earned.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.0, down from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary earned a series low 1.1, down two tenths from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife earned a series low 1.0, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Battle Creek notched a 0.8, down two tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating for its series premiere.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 9 2015* 
#monday #030915



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)                  3.8  12    13.95
        ABC   The Bachelor (8-10PM)               2.8   8     9.68
        CBS   2 Broke Girls                       2.1   7     8.25
        FOX   Gotham -R                           0.6   2     2.51
        CW    The Originals                       0.5   2     1.40
        
8:30PM  CBS   Mike & Molly                        2.1   7     8.80
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Scorpion                            2.0   6    10.59
        FOX   The Following                       1.1   3     3.51
        CW    Jane the Virgin                     0.5   1     1.26
        
10:00PM ABC   The Bachelor: After the Final Rose  2.7   8     9.68
        CBS   NCIS: LA                            1.8   5    10.72
        NBC   The Night Shift                     1.3   4     5.45

*Revisions*:
The Voice was adjusted up two tenths, The Bachelor, 2 Broke Girls, Mike and Molly and NCIS: LA were each adjusted up a single tenth and The Night Shift was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.6, down three tenths from last week's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the season finale of The Bachelor garnered a 2.7, up from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating but down from the 3.3 adults 18-49 rating last year's finale earned. The After the Final Rose special earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from its last original's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly notched a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion earned a 2.0, down a tenth from its last original's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: LA notched a 1.7, up a tenth from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Following earned a series low 1.1, down half a ratings point from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals returned to a series low 0.5, down a tenth from its last original's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin earned a 0.5, down a tenth from the 0.6 its last new episode earned.


----------



## astrohip

*
Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, March 10, 2015*
#tuesday #031015


Code:


Time    Net   Show             18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)        3.8  12    13.73
        CBS   NCIS                      2.2   8    16.22
        ABC   Fresh off the Boat        1.6   6     5.08
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen            1.3   4     3.52
        CW    The Flash -R              0.4   1     1.29
            
8:30PM  ABC   Repeat After Me           1.1   4     3.46
                  
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: New Orleans         1.6   5    12.61
        ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.              1.5   4     3.80
        FOX   New Girl -R               0.7   2     1.38
        CW    Supernatural -R           0.3   1     0.81
                  
9:30PM  FOX   The Mindy Project         0.9   3     1.76
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago Fire              2.1   7     8.57
        CBS   Person Of Interest        1.5   5     8.67
        ABC   Forever -R                0.7   2     3.03

*Revisions*:
The Voice was adjusted up two tenths while NCIS, Fresh Off the Boat, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and Person Of Interest were adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49, but CBS led with total viewers.
_
Note: From 8-9PM, HUT levels were down -5% in A18-49 from last week (29.7 from 31.1)_

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.6, down half a ratings point from last week's 4.1 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS earned a series low tying 2.1, down two tenths from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans earned a series low 1.6, down three tenths from the 1.9 adults 18-49 rating its last new episode earned. Person Of Interest returned to a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating, down three tenths from its last original's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Fresh Off the Boat garnered a 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Repeat After Me scored a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a series low 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen scored a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project earned a series low 0.9, down a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, March 11, 2015*
#wednesday #031115


Code:


Time    Net   Show                18-49 Rating/Shr  Vwrs Live+SD 
8:00PM  FOX   American Idol                2.4   8     9.71
        CBS   Survivor                     2.2   8     9.25
        ABC   The Goldbergs -R             1.2   4     4.64
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura -R    0.8   3     4.80
        CW    Arrow -R                     0.3   1     1.11
            
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs-R              1.2   4     4.29
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Empire                       5.8  17    14.90
        CBS   Criminal Minds               2.1   7    10.32
        ABC   Modern Family -R             1.5   4     5.16
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU -R        0.7   2     3.66
        CW    The 100                      0.4   1     1.34
                  
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish (clip show)        1.5   4     4.59
                  
10:00PM CBS   CSI: Cyber                   1.7   6     9.71
        NBC   Chicago PD -R                0.9   3     4.75
        ABC   American Crime -R            0.6   2     2.62

*Revisions*:
Empire was adjusted up two tenths among adults 18-49 (now matching its series high), American Idol was adjusted up a single tenth and CSI: Cyber was adjusted down a single tenth versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: CBS was pre-empted in 2.0% of the U.S. from 8-11PM for the ACC College Basketball tournament. Ratings are tentative and subject to change.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 2.3, up from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Empire earned a 5.6, down two tenths from last week's massive series high 5.8 adults 18-49 rating, ending its five-week ratings growth streak (it dipped once week to week back in January).

On CBS, Survivor scored a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds garnered a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber matched the 1.8 adults 18-49 rating last week's premiere earned.

On ABC, a black-ish clip show scored a 1.5, down from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating for a regular program.

On the CW, The 100 earned a 0.4, down a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday March 12, 2015*
#thursday #031215



Code:


Time    Net   Show               18-49 Rating/Shr  Vwrs Live+SD 
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory         4.4  16    16.13
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy              2.1   7     7.40
        FOX   American Idol (8-10PM)      1.8   6     8.32
        NBC   Dateline                    0.9   3     4.51
        CW    The Vampire Diaries         0.6   2     1.30
                  
8:30PM  CBS   The Odd Couple              2.5   9    10.24
        
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                     2.7   8     8.24
        CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R      2.2   7     9.39
        NBC   The Blacklist               1.7   5     7.49
        CW    Reign                       0.4   1     0.96
                  
9:30PM  CBS   Mom                         2.2   7     9.09
                  
10:00PM CBS   Elementary                  1.4   5     7.58
        ABC   American Crime              1.4   5     5.76
        NBC   The Slap                    0.6   2     2.74

*Revisions*:
Scandal, American Idol and Dateline were each adjusted up a tenth while The Odd Couple, Mom, and Elementary were adjusted down among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: CBS was preempted/delayed in Charlotte, Raleigh, Greensboro and Roanoke from 8-11PM due to the ACC college basketball tournament.

On the first Thursday of Daylight Saving Time, overall Adult 18-49 TV usage was down a sharp 7% week to week.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a series low 2.1, down three tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a season low 2.6, down four tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. American Crime garnered a 1.4, down six tenths from the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating last week's premiere earned.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory notched a 4.4, down from last week's 4.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Odd Couple earned a 2.6, don four tenths from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. Mom scored a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 1.5, up two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 1.7, down half a ratings point from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist earned a series low matching 1.7, down a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Slap earned a 0.6, down two tenths in its new timeslot from the 0.8 it earned last week when it aired at 8PM.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.6, down a tenth from its last original's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating. Reign returned flat with last original's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, March 13, 2015 *
#friday #031315



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers 
8:00    CBS   The Amazing Race                1.3   5     6.29
        ABC   Last Man Standing               1.2   5     6.94
        FOX   World's Funniest Fails          0.8   3     2.70
        NBC   Grimm - R                       0.5   2     2.53
        CW    Hart Of Dixie - R               0.2   1     0.71
              
8:30    ABC   Cristela                        0.9   3     5.04
              
9:00    ABC   Shark Tank                      1.8   5     7.24
        CBS   Hawaii Five - 0                 1.2   4     9.38
        NBC   Dateline                        1.2   4     5.61
        FOX   Glee                            0.7   2     2.02
        CW    TV's Hottest Commercials - R    0.1   1     0.67
              
10:00   CBS   Blue Bloods                     1.4   5    11.07
        ABC   20/20                           1.1   4     4.87

*Revisions*:
The Amazing Race was adjusted down two tenths while Cristela, Hawaii Five-0 and Blue Bloods were each adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was for number one with adults 18-49 & with total viewers.

Note: CBS was pre-empted in Charlotte, Raleigh, Norfolk, Greensboro, Richmond and Roanoke for ACC College Basketball tournament. Ratings are tentative and subject to change.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.2, down two tenths from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela matched its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank returned to its normal time and earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Last week's special 8PM episode earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 1.3 its last original earned.

On CBS, The Amazing Race garnered a 1.5, up three tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 earned a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods notched a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline notched a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, World's Funniest Fails matched last week's series low 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. Glee earned a 0.7, up a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 15, 2015*
#sunday #031515



Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (Millions)
7:00    CBS   60 Minutes                      1.5   6     11.49
        ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos  1.3   5      6.00
        NBC   The Voice - R (7-9PM)           0.8   3      3.38
        FOX   The Simpsons - R                0.7   3      2.17
              
7:30    FOX   Bob's Burgers                   1.0   4      2.24
              
8:00    ABC   Once Upon A Time                1.8   6      5.88
        FOX   The Simpsons                    1.5   5      3.59
        CBS   Madam Secretary                 1.2   4     11.26
              
8:30    FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine              1.4   4      2.96
              
9:00    FOX   Family Guy                      1.7   5      3.45
        ABC   Secrets & Lies                  1.4   4      5.45
        CBS   The Good Wife                   1.0   3      8.85
        NBC   Dateline (9-11PM)               0.9   3      5.08
              
9:30    FOX   The Last Man On Earth           1.6   4      3.76
              
10:00   ABC   Revenge                         1.1   3      4.78
        CBS   Battle Creek                    0.9   3      6.79

*Revisions*:
60 Minutes, Secrets & Lies, The Last Man on Earth and Battle Creek were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

Note: On the second Sunday of daylight savings time, overall primetime Adult 18-49 TV usage levels declined another -3% (coming off a -7% week-to-week drop last Sunday).

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.3, down 7 percent from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time scored a 1.8, down 14 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Secrets & Lies garnered a 1.3, down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bobs Burgers earned a 1.0, down 17 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons scored a 1.5, down 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine garnered a 1.4, down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy notched a 1.7, down 19 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Last Man on Earth garnered a 1.5, down 21 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.4, up 40 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary scored a 1.2, up 10 percent from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife matched last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Battle Creek matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 09, up 13 percent from last weeks 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 16, 2015 *
#monday #031615


Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers
8:00    NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)                3.4  11    12.57
        ABC   DWTS - Season Premiere (8-10PM)   2.1   7    14.16
        CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R           1.7   6     8.40
        FOX   Gotham - R                        0.6   2     2.41
        CW    The Originals                     0.5   2     1.25
              
8:30    CBS   Mike & Molly                      2.0   6     8.57
              
9:00    CBS   Scorpion - R                      1.3   4     6.46
        FOX   The Following                     1.1   3     3.53
        CW    Jane The Virgin                   0.5   1     1.10
              
10:00   ABC   Castle                            1.5   5     8.94
        NBC   The Night Shift                   1.3   4     5.36
        CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles - R             1.1   3     6.21

*Revisions*:
The Voice, Dancing with the Stars, Mike & Molly and Jane The Virgin were each adjusted up a tenth while The Night Shift was adjusted down two tenths and The Originals was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.3, down 13 percent from last week's 3.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift garnered a 1.5, up 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the season premiere of Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.0, down 23 percent from a 2.6 for last springs premiere, dow 17 percent from a 2.4 for fall's premiere and ranking as the series lowest rated premiere ever. Your predictions were too optimistic. Castle notched a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down 6 percent from a 1.6 for its most recent original episode.

On CBS, Mike & Molly earned a 1.9 down 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Following matched last weeks series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals garnered a 0.6, up 20 percent from last weeks series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin tied its series low with a 0.4, down 20 percent from last weeks 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

I'm guessing that CBS is really missing Sunday Football.


----------



## brianric

JYoung said:


> I'm guessing that CBS is really missing Sunday Football.


I'm not!


----------



## aindik

Last Man on Earth ratings don't look good. That's unfortunate because I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> Last Man on Earth ratings don't look good. That's unfortunate because I'm really enjoying it.


Yeah, not doing very well.

Even lower is B99, which I like even more than LMoE, and draws <3mm.

A surprising number is Jane the Virgin. It's a much-talked-about show, gets lots of buzz, lots of critical hoohaw, won some awards, and is a cute, funny show. Yet has barely a million viewers. I know it's CW, and from what I hear, has a strong chance of renewal. but still, at some point people need to watch for it to stay alive.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Yeah, not doing very well. Even lower is B99, which I like even more than LMoE, and draws <3mm.
> 
> A surprising number is Jane the Virgin. It's a much-talked-about show, gets lots of buzz, lots of critical hoohaw, won some awards, and is a cute, funny show. Yet has barely a million viewers. I know it's CW, and from what I hear, has a strong chance of renewal. but still, at some point people need to watch for it to stay alive.


It's already been renewed. Back in January, CW renewed everything on their schedule except Hart of Dixie.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Last Man on Earth ratings don't look good. That's unfortunate because I'm really enjoying it.


Actually, I'll bet FOX is pretty happy with the ratings for LMOE. Look at them compared to the other FOX shows on the night, and you'll see they're right in line with the whole lineup, with barely any demo drop off from Family Guy, and a slight increase in total viewers.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> It's already been renewed. Back in January, CW renewed everything on their schedule except Hart of Dixie.


Yeah, I remember that now. Thanks for the reminder! And glad it was renewed, it's a fun show.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, I'll bet FOX is pretty happy with the ratings for LMOE. Look at them compared to the other FOX shows on the night, and you'll see they're right in line with the whole lineup, with barely any demo drop off from Family Guy, and a slight increase in total viewers.


Well, all of the Sunday night ratings are low for all networks.
The top show only scored a 1.8 in demo.

At this rate, Sunday may very well become the new Friday.


----------



## astrohip

JYoung said:


> At this rate, Sunday may very well become the new Friday.


Except for cable. Sunday's a huge night for cable TV.


----------



## aindik

JYoung said:


> Well, all of the Sunday night ratings are low for all networks.
> The top show only scored a 1.8 in demo.
> 
> At this rate, Sunday may very well become the new Friday.


Not as long as the NFL still plays on Sunday nights.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, March 17, 2015*
#tuesday #031715



Code:


Time   Net   Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh    Viewers 
8:00   NBC   The Voice                         3.2  11     12.82
       FOX   Hell's Kitchen                    1.3   5      3.79
       CW    The Flash                         1.3   5      3.69
       CBS   NCIS - R                          1.1   4     10.00
       ABC   Fresh Off The Boat - R            1.0   4      3.80
             
8:30   ABC   Repeat After Me - R               0.7   2      2.52
             
9:00   NBC   Undateable - Season Premiere      1.9   6      6.43
       ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.                      1.6   5      4.34
       CBS   NCIS: New Orleans - R             1.1   3      9.49
       CW    iZombie - Series Premiere         0.8   3      2.29
       FOX   New Girl -R                       0.6   2      1.55
             
9:30   NBC   One Big Happy - Series Premiere   1.6   5      5.47
       FOX   The Mindy Project                 0.9   3      2.00
             
10:00  NBC   Chicago Fire                      1.6   5      6.96
       CBS   Person Of Interest - R            0.9   3      5.69
       ABC   Forever - R                       0.7   2      2.83

*Revisions*:
The Voice and The Flash were adjusted up a single tenth while iZombie was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, a one-hour episode of The Voice earned a 3.1, down 9 percent from last 8-9 PM hour and down 18 percent from last week's 3.8 adults 18-49 rating for the entire two-hour episode. The season premiere of Undateable scored a 1.9, up 46 percent from a 1.3 for last seasons premiere, which aired during the summer with Hollywood Game Night as a lead-in. The series premiere of One Big Happy garnered a 1.6, down 16 percent from a 1.9 for the timeslot premiere of Growing Up Fisher. Chicago Fire notched a 1.6, down 24 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a 1.6, up 7 percent from last weeks series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project tied last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash garnered a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 20 percent from a 1.5 for its most recent original episode. The series premiere of iZombie notched a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, even with the series premiere of The 100. Your predictions were accurate.


----------



## aindik

Is Mindy Project renewed for next season yet? 0.9 / 2 million viewers for a new episode is kind of ugly. Better than its lead in, a New Girl rerun, though.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Is Mindy Project renewed for next season yet? 0.9 / 2 million viewers for a new episode is kind of ugly. Better than its lead in, a New Girl rerun, though.


It hasn't been renewed yet. TVBTN is predicting certain renewal simply because after this season it will have 67 episodes, and one more full season will get it to syndication. I'm guessing they're probably right, especially since FOX doesn't seem to have anything else that could take its place and do any better.


----------



## JYoung

aindik said:


> Not as long as the NFL still plays on Sunday nights.


Well, football doesn't really air in Prime Time.
(What's the usual East Coast overrun? I don't see any being on the West Coast.)


----------



## BrettStah

Sunday Night Football isn't in prime time?


----------



## JYoung

Not so much for the West Coast but I guess it is for the East Coast.

(I don't think that I've watched anything on NBC on Sunday for years and being on the West Coast, we don't get too many of program disruptions due to Football.)


----------



## GoHalos

Looking back to Monday's numbers, definitely not looking good for The Following, as it lost in its timeslot to a rerun of Scorpion and had about half the viewers.


----------



## aindik

JYoung said:


> Not so much for the West Coast but I guess it is for the East Coast.
> 
> (I don't think that I've watched anything on NBC on Sunday for years and being on the West Coast, we don't get too many of program disruptions due to Football.)


SNF airs 8:30p-11:30p ET, with pregame starting at, I think, 7:30p.

The reason you wouldn't watch anything on Sundays on NBC is because they don't put anything on in Prime Time because of football in the eastern half of the country.

What do they even air? Reruns? Give the time back to the affiliate?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, March 18, 2015*
#wednesday #031815



Code:


Time   Net   Show                            18-49 Rating/Sh Ttl Viewers
8:00   FOX   Empire                                  6.1  21    15.82
       CBS   Survivor (8-10PM)                       2.3   7     9.62
       ABC   The Middle - R                          1.2   4     5.13
       CW    Arrow                                   0.9   3     2.56
       NBC   The Mysteries of Laura - R              0.6   2     4.37
             
8:30   ABC   The Goldbergs - R                       1.3   4     4.50
             
9:00   FOX   Empire (Season Finale)                  6.9  21    17.62
       ABC   Modern Family - R                       1.5   5     5.46
       NBC   Law & Order: SVU - R                    0.8   2     4.80
       CW    Supernatural                            0.6   2     1.73
             
9:30   ABC   black-ish - R                           1.3   4     4.42
             
10:00  CBS   CSI: Cyber                              1.4   5     7.96
       ABC   20/20:The Untold Story:Sound of Music   1.4   4     7.30
       NBC   Chicago P.D. - R                        0.9   3     4.25

*Revisions*:
Arrow and Survivor were each adjusted up a tenth while Supernatural was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings. The final numbers for Empire, which are identical to the fast finals released this morning, are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.
*
Update: FOX ordered fast final ratings. Empire rose to a 6.5 adults 18-49 rating from 8-10PM, with the 8-9PM hour earning a 6.1 adults 18-49 rating and the 9-10PM hour earning a 6.9, just a tenth below the 7.0 adults 18-49 rating for Sunday's episode of The Walking Dead. The 9-10PM hour was the highest rated freshman season finale since the Grey's Anatomy season 1 finale in May 2005 and the highest rated hour for any regularly scheduled broadcast drama in 6 years since the October 9, 2008 episode of CSI. Based on the 9-10PM hour, the finale grew 82 percent from the season premiere, making it the show that has grown the most over the course of its first season since Men In Trees during the 2006-07 season. It was FOX"s highest rated Wednesday night since * [ed: paragraph on web site ended like this.]

On FOX, the two-hour season finale of Empire earned a gigantic series high 6.4, up 10 percent from last week's series high 5.8 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were a bit too pessimistic. The first hour notched a 6.0 while the second hour, which Nielsen will count as the part of the series overall average rating, rose to a 6.8. It was the highest rated night for a broadcast network airing regular entertainment programming since the January 18, 2012 season premiere of American Idol, which garnered a 7.4 adults 18-49 rating. Empire has now surpassed The Big Bang Theory to become the highest rated scripted broadcast program of the 2014-15 television season.

On CBS, a two-hour Survivor matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber garnered a 1.4, down 18 percent from last weeks 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the special The Untold Story of the Sound of Music notched a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 0.8, down 27 percent from a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent new episode. The timeslot premiere of Supernatural scored a 0.7, down 13 percent from a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent new episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday March 19, 2015*
#thursday #031915


Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh  Ttl Viewers 
8:00    ABC   Grey's Anatomy                      2.1   7     7.73
        CBS   NCAA Basketball                     1.6   6     5.51
                  Purdue   Cincinnati (8-9:53PM) 
        FOX   American Idol (8-10PM)              1.8   6     8.51
        NBC   Dateline: The Real Blacklist        1.2   4     6.47
        CW    The Vampire Diaries                 0.7   2     1.59
              
9:00    ABC   Scandal                             2.4   7     7.79
        NBC   The Blacklist                       1.8   5     8.64
        CW    Reign                               0.3   1     1.09
              
10:00   CBS   NCAA Basketball                     1.8   7     5.46
                  Kentucky   Hampton (10:12:35AM) 
        ABC   American Crime                      1.2   4     5.54
        NBC   The Slap                            0.7   2     3.18

*Revisions*:
Reign was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final basketball numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 while FOX won with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball Tournament) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy matched last week's series low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a season low 2.4 down 11 percent from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. American Crime garnered a 1.2, down 14 percent from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS night one of the NCAA Basketball Tournament scored a preliminary 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, up 82 percent from last years preliminary 1.1.

On FOX, a two hour American Idol matched last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.2, up 33 percent from last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist garnered a 1.8, up 6 percent from last week's series low 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Slap notched a 0.7, up 17 percent from last weeks 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries earned a 0.7, up 17 percent from last weeks season low 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, March 20, 2015*
#friday #032015



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Shr  Vwrs Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  ABC   Last Man Standing                   1.3   5     6.97
        NBC   Grimm                               1.1   4     4.78
        CBS   NCAA Basketball (Rob Morris/Duke)   0.9   4     3.62
        FOX   Glee                                0.8   3     2.69
        CW    Hart Of Dixie                       0.4   2     1.08
                  
8:30PM  ABC   Cristela                            1.0   4     5.27
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank                          1.8   6     7.50
        NBC   Dateline NBC (9-11PM)               1.3   4     6.82
        FOX   Glee                                0.7   2     2.54
        CW    iZombie -R                          0.3   1     0.96
                  
9:30PM  CBS   NCAA B-ball (St. Johns/SD State)    1.4   5     3.84
                  
10:00PM ABC   20/20                               1.1   4     5.00

*Revisions*:
No original programs were adjusted among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings. Final ratings for NCAA Basketball are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball Tournament) are tentative and subject to change.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.3, up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela garnered a 1.0, up 11 percent from last weeks 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank matched last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 matched last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCAA Basketball Tournament garnered a preliminary 1.2 adults 18-49 , down 40 percent from Thursdays preliminary 2.0.

On NBC, Grimms first new episode in the 8PM timeslot garnered a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. Dateline notched a 1.3, up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Glee earned a season high 0.8 at 8PM, up 14 percent from last weeks 0.7. The series finale at 9PM scored a 0.7, even with last week and the season premiere, but up 17 percent from a 0.6 for the previous season finale and a 0.7 for the season premiere. Your predictions were far too optimistic. The two hour block averaged a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Hart Of Dixie garnered a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 22, 2015*
#sunday #032215



Code:


Time    Net   Show                      18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers
7:00PM  ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos     1.4   5     6.45
        FOX   The Simpsons -R                    0.8   3     2.30
        NBC   The Voice -R (7-9PM)               0.8   2     3.60
                  
7:30PM  CBS   60 Minutes (7:30-8:30PM)           1.7   6    11.58
        FOX   Bob's Burgers                      1.0   3     2.21
                  
8:00PM  ABC   Once Upon A Time                   1.9   6     5.79
        FOX   Family Guy -R (8-9PM)              1.3   4     3.13
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Madam Secretary (8:30PM-9:30PM)    1.3   4    10.79
                  
9:00PM  FOX   The Last Man on Earth              1.9   4     4.55
        ABC   Secrets and Lies                   1.5   4     5.56
        NBC   Dateline (9-11PM)                  1.2   3     5.40
                  
9:30PM  FOX   The Last Man on Earth              1.7   4     4.42
        CBS   The Good Wife (9:30-10:30PM)       1.0   3     8.43
                  
10:00PM ABC   Revenge                            1.1   3     4.42
                  
10:30PM CBS   Battle Creek (10:30-11:30PM)       0.8   3     6.05

*Revisions*:
The Last Man on Earth (9:30PM) and Once Upon A Time were both adjusted up a tenth while 60 Minutes was adjusted down two tenths among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: The start of CBS primetime was delayed 35 minutes in Eastern and Central time zones due to late running NCAA Basketball. Expect adjustments. 

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a basketball-inflated 1.9, up four tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary scored a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife matched last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Battle Creek earned a 0.8, down a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Secrets & Lies garnered a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, a double shot of The Last Man on Earth garnered a 1.9 at 9PM and a 1.6 at 9:30PM, up and flat from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Earlier in the night, Bob's Burgers matched its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline scored a 1.2, up three tenths from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Interesting that Last Man On Earth actually improved over last week, despite not having the first-run Family Guy lead in this week that it had last week.


----------



## aindik

There's a Last Man Standing and a Last Man on Earth? Confusing.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 23, 2015*
#monday #032315



Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Shr Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)           3.4   10    12.20
        ABC   DWTS (8-10PM)                2.0    7    13.85
        CBS   2 Broke Girls                1.9    7     7.26
        FOX   The Following                1.3    4     3.93
        CW    The Originals -R             0.2    1     0.73
        
8:30PM  CBS   Mike & Molly                 1.9    6     7.77
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Scorpion                     2.1    6     9.70
        FOX   The Following                1.2    3     3.75
        CW    Jane the Virgin -R           0.2    1     0.52
        
10:00PM CBS   NCIS: LA                     1.6    5     9.39
        NBC   The Night Shift              1.5    5     5.44
        ABC   Castle                       1.4    4     8.04

*Revisions*:
The Voice, The Following, Mike & Molly and Scorpion were each adjusted up a tenth while The Night Shift was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC,The Voice earned a 3.3, down a tenth from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift garnered a 1.6, up from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls earned a 1.9, down two tenths from its last original's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly earned a 1.8, down two tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion matched its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: LA returned to a 1.6, down two tenths from the 1.8 it earned two weeks ago.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.0, down a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Castle notched a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, back to back episodes of The Following earned a 1.2 at both 8PM and 9PM, up a tenth from last weeks series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## cheesesteak

Empire got virtually no love on this forum but set broadcast ratings records.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, March 24, 2015*
#tuesday #032415



Code:


Time    Net   Show           18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers
8:00PM  NBC   The Voice (8-9PM)       2.8   9    11.62
        CBS   NCIS                    2.2   7    16.23
        ABC   Fresh off the Boat      1.4   5     4.92
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen          1.3   4     3.77
        CW    The Flash               1.2   4     3.33
        
8:30PM  ABC   Repeat After Me         1.0   3     3.53
                  
9:00PM  CBS   NCIS: New Orleans       1.8   6    14.42
        NBC   Undateable              1.5   5     5.18
        ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.            1.5   5     4.29
        FOX   New Girl -R             0.6   5     1.64
        CW    iZombie                 0.7   2     1.99
                  
9:30PM  NBC   One Big Happy           1.2   4     3.79
        FOX   The Mindy Project       0.9   3     2.05
                  
10:00PM CBS   Person Of Interest      1.5   5     9.15
        NBC   The Night Shift         1.0   3     4.04
        ABC   Forever                 0.9   3     4.42

*Revisions*:
The Voice, The Mindy Project and The Flash were adjusted up a single tenth while NCIS: New Orleans was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the number one network in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS matched last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans notched a 1.9, up three tenths from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest matched its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.7, down six tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. Undateable scored a 1.5, down four tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. One Big Happy garnered a 1.2, down four tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift notched a 1.0, down half a ratings point from yesterday's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Fresh Off the Boat earned a 1.4, down two tenths from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Repeat After Me earned a 1.0, down a tenth from the 1.1 its last original earned. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. earned a series low tying 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Forever earned a series low matching 0.9, down a tenth from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Mindy Project season finale earned a series low 0.8, down a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash garnered a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. iZombie notched a 0.7, down a single tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, March 25, 2015 *
#wednesday #032515


Code:


Time    Net   Show              18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   Survivor                   2.3   8     9.64
        ABC   The Middle                 1.9   7     7.34
        FOX   American Idol              1.7   6     8.46
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura     1.0   4     6.42
        CW    Arrow                      1.0   4     2.86
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs              2.1   7     6.76
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Modern Family              2.9   9     8.71
        CBS   Criminal Minds             2.1   6    10.08
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU         1.3   4     5.92
        CW    Supernatural               0.7   2     1.70
                  
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                  2.1   7     6.43
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago PD                 1.5   5     6.34
        CBS   CSI: Cyber                 1.4   5     8.16
        ABC   Nashville: On the Record   0.8   3     4.02

*Revisions*:
Survivor, The Middle, The Goldbergs, Modern Family and Criminal Minds were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Wednesdays primetime Adult 18-49 TV Usage declined -5% week to week (29.7 vs. 31.2).

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.2, down a tenth from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds earned a 2.0, down a tenth from its last original's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down sharply from the 2.4 its last Wednesday original earned, when it preceded Empire.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 1.8, down four tenths from its last original's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs earned a 2.0 adults rating, down half a ratings point from its last original's 2.5. Modern Family notched a 2.8, down six tenths from its last original's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish earned a 2.1, down two tenths from its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. A Nashville, On the Record special earned a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.0, down four tenths from its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down three tenths from its last original's 1.6. Chicago P.D. matched its last originals 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural scored a x from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday March 26, 2015 *
#thursday #032615



Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Shr     Viewers 
8:00PM  ABC   Grey's Anatomy                 2.2   9      8.18
        CBS   NCAA Basketball                1.9   8      6.96
               (Wichita St./ Notre Dame)  
        FOX   Bones                          1.3   4      5.84
        NBC   Dateline                       1.0   4      6.22
        CW    The Vampire Diaries-R          0.2   1      0.65
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                        2.3   7      8.06
        NBC   The Blacklist                  1.6   5      8.12
        FOX   Backstrom                      0.9   3      3.58
        CW    The Flash -R                   0.2   1      0.67
                  
9:30PM  CBS   NCAA Basketball                2.7   9      8.04
               (West Virginia/ Kentucky)  
                  
10:00PM ABC   American Crime                 1.3   4      5.56
        NBC   The Slap                       0.7   2      3.22

*Revisions*:
American Crime was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final basketball numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball Tournament) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On CBS, continuing coverage of the NCAA Basketball Tournament scored a preliminary 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.2, up a tenth from last week's series low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a season low 2.3, down a tenth from last week's season low 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. American Crime matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones returned to a 1.3, up a tenth from its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom returned to a 0.9 down a tenth from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.0, down two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist garnered a series low 1.6, down two tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Slap matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, March 27, 2015 *
#friday #032715


Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers 
8:00    CBS   2015 NCAA (7-9:27PM)           1.6   7     5.83
        NBC   Grimm                          1.0   4     4.93
        FOX   Grown Ups - R (8-10PM)         0.9   3     3.00
        ABC   Cristela                       0.8   3     4.40
        CW    Hart Of Dixie - Finale         0.4   2     1.33
              
8:30    ABC   Cristela                       0.8   3     4.10
              
9:00    ABC   Shark Tank - R                 1.1   4     5.16
        NBC   Dateline - R (9-11PM)          1.0   4     5.69
        CW    iZombie - R                    0.2   1     0.68
              
9:30    CBS   NCAA  (9:44-12:10AM)           2.5   9     7.59
              
10:00   ABC   20/20                          1.1   4     4.91

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments to non-sports original programs among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings. Final ratings for NCAA Basketball are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball Tournament) are tentative and subject to change.

On CBS, continuing coverage of the NCAA Basketball Tournament garnered a preliminary 1.9 adults 18-49 from 8-11PM.

On ABC, Cristela garnered a 0.8 at both at 8PM and 8:30PM down from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 matched last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Grimm garnered a series low 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline notched a 1.0, down three tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the series finale of Hart Of Dixie matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, March 29, 2015 *
#sunday #032915


Code:


Time   Net   Show                         18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers 
7:00   CBS   NCAA Basketball (7-7:17PM)            4.3  18    14.75
       ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos - R    1.1   4     5.61
       FOX   The Simpsons - R                      0.6   2     1.61
       NBC   The Voice - R                         0.5   2     2.71
             
7:30   CBS   60 Minutes (7:17-8:17PM)              2.3   8    13.82
       FOX   Bob's Burgers - R                     0.8   3     1.97
             
8:00   ABC   Once Upon A Time                      1.7   6     5.48
       NBC   iHeartRadio Music Awards (8-11PM)     1.7   5     5.26
       CBS   Madam Secretary (8:17-9:17PM)         1.4   4    11.47
       FOX   The Simpsons - R                      1.0   3     2.64
             
8:30   FOX   Family Guy - R                        1.2   4     2.83
             
9:00   FOX   The Last Man On Earth                 1.4   4     3.40
       ABC   Secrets & Lies                        1.3   4     5.15
       CBS   The Good Wife                         1.0   3     8.88
             
9:30   FOX   The Last Man On Earth                 1.2   3     3.33
             
10:00  ABC   Revenge                               1.0   3     4.22
       CBS   Battle Creek (10:17-11:17PM)          0.8   3     6.02

*Revisions*:
60 Minutes was adjusted down five tenths, Madam Secretary was adjusted down three tenths and The Good Wife was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final basketball numbers are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: CBS's primetime line-up was delayed 17 minutes in the Eastern and Central time zones due to NCAA Basketball Tournament overruns. CBS's ratings are tentative and subject to adjustment in the final ratings.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a basketball-inflated 2.8, up 65 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary scored an inflated 1.7, up 31 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife garnered a 1.1, up 10 percent from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Battle Creek matched last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, iHeartRadio Music Awards matched last year's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Last years telecast aired on Thursday, May 1.

On ABC, Once Upon A Time tied its series low with a 1.7, down 11 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Secrets & Lies garnered a 1.3, down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge scored a 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, a double shot of The Last Man on Earth garnered a 1.4 at 9PM, down 26 percent from last weeks 1.9 and a 1.2 at 9:30PM, down 29 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, March 30, 2015*
#monday #033015



Code:


Time    Net   Show                           18-49 Rtg/Shr Viewers 
8:00    NBC   The Voice (8-10:01PM)                3.2  10  11.87
        ABC   Dancing with the Stars (8-10:01PM)   2.1   6  13.76
        CBS   2 Broke Girls                        1.8   6   7.13
        FOX   Gotham - R                           0.5   2   1.86
        CW    The Originals - R                    0.1   0   0.53
              
8:30    CBS   Mike & Molly                         1.8   6   7.65
              
9:00    CBS   Scorpion                             2.0   6   9.38
        FOX   The Following                        1.1   3   3.28
        CW    Jane The Virgin - R                  0.1   0   0.41
              
10:00   CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles                    1.5   5   9.17
        ABC   Castle                               1.5   5   8.16
        NBC   The Night Shift                      1.2   4   5.04

*Revisions*:
Scorpion was adjusted up a tenth while The Night Shift was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.2, down 6 percent from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift garnered a 1.3, down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.1, up 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Castle notched a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls scored a 1.8, down 5 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly notched a 1.8, down 5 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion earned a series low 1.9, down 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles ties its series low with a 1.5, down 6 percent from last weeks 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Following tied its series low with a 1.1, down 8 percent from last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, March 31, 2015*
#tuesday #033115



Code:


Time     Net      Show         Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers
8:00     CBS      NCIS                       2.2   8       16.60
         NBC      The Voice - Clip Show      2.0   7        8.57
         ABC      Fresh Off The Boat         1.3   5        4.83
         CW       The Flash                  1.3   4        3.67
         FOX      Hell's Kitchen             1.2   4        3.35
                                                          
8:30     ABC      Repeat After Me            0.9   3        3.32
                                                          
9:00     NBC      Undateable                 1.4   4        4.98
         ABC      S.H.I.E.L.D.               1.4   4        4.26
         CBS      The Dovekeepers (9-11PM)   1.0   3        8.98
         FOX      New Girl                   1.0   3        2.32
         CW       iZombie                    0.7   2        1.81
                                                          
9:30     NBC      One Big Happy              1.2   3        3.82
         FOX      Weird Loners-Ser Prem      0.7   2        1.89
                                                          
10:00    ABC      Forever                    1.1   3        4.66
         NBC      Chicago Fire - R           0.9   3        3.87

*Revisions*:
The Flash, NCIS and Forever were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS and NBC tied for number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS tied its series low with a 2.1, down 5 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Dovekeepers part one notched a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice clip show earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Undateable scored a 1.4, down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. One Big Happy matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Fresh Off the Boat earned a series low 1.3, down 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Repeat After Me scored a series low 0.9, down 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. garnered a series low 1.4, down 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Forever notched a 1.0, up 11 percent from last weeks series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen earned a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Recently renewed New Girl returned to a series low 1.0, down 23 percent from a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The premiere of Weird Loners notched a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, down 22 percent from last weeks 0.9 for the season finale of The Mindy Project. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On the CW, The Flash matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. iZombie matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, April 1, 2015*
#wednesday #040115 #afd


Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Sh  Ttl Viewers
8:00    CBS   Survivor                     2.2   8     9.59
        FOX   American Idol (8-10PM)       1.8   6     8.48
        ABC   The Middle                   1.8   6     7.64
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura       0.9   4     6.19
        CW    Arrow                        0.8   3     2.48
              
8:30    ABC   The Goldbergs                2.0   7     7.21
              
9:00    ABC   Modern Family                3.0  10     9.43
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU             1.5   5     6.25
        CBS   The Dovekeepers (9-11PM)     0.9   3     6.35
        CW    Supernatural                 0.6   2     1.70
              
9:30    ABC   black-ish                    2.4   8     7.43
              
10:00   NBC   Chicago P.D.                 1.6   5     6.59
        ABC   Nashville                    1.3   4     5.05

*Revisions*:
Survivor, American Idol, The Middle, The Goldbergs and Modern Family were each adjusted up a tenth while The Mysteries of Laura was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while FOX won with total viewers.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 1.7, down 11 percent from last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs scored a 1.9, down 10 percent from last weeks 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family matched last weeks 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish garnered a 2.4, up 14 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville tied its season low with a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down 7 percent from a 1.4 for it most recent original episode.

On FOX, American Idol matched last weeks 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.1, down 9 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Dovekeepers scored a 0.9, down 10 percent from a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating on Tuesday night.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU scored a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, up 15 percent from last week's 1.3. Chicago P.D. notched a 1.6, up 7 percent from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow earned a 0.8, down 20 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural tied its series low with a 0.6, down 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday April 2, 2015*
#thursday #040215



Code:


Time    Net     Show             18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers
8:00    CBS     The Big Bang Theory      3.4  14      13.89
        ABC     Grey's Anatomy           1.9   7       6.64
        NBC     Dateline:                1.3   5       6.57
        FOX     Bones                    1.1   4       4.74
        CW      The Flash - R            0.3   1       0.88
                                                     
8:30    CBS     The Odd Couple           1.9   7       8.70
                                                     
9:00    ABC     Scandal                  2.1   7       7.27
        CBS     The Big Bang Theory - R  1.8   6       8.34
        NBC     The Blacklist            1.6   5       7.70
        FOX     Backstrom                0.8   3       3.16
        CW      The Flash - R            0.3   1       0.86
                                                     
9:30    CBS     Mom                      2.0   7       8.62
                                                     
10:00   CBS     Elementary               1.2   4       7.48
        ABC     American Crime           1.1   4       4.69
        NBC     The Slap - Finale        0.7   2       3.13

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths while Grey's Anatomy was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: On the Thursday leading into Passover/Easter weekend, overall Adult 18-49 TV primetime usage levels dropped 8 percent week-to-week (28.4 vs. 30.9).

CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a season low 3.2, down 27 percent from a 4.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The Odd Couple scored a 1.9, down 24 percent from a 2.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode Mom garnered a 2.0, down 9 percent from a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Elementary notched a 1.2, down 14 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a series low 1.8, down 18 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal scored a season low 2.1, down 9 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. American Crime garnered a 1.1, down 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones earned a 1.1, down 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom notched a 0.8, down 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.3, up 30 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Blacklist matched last week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Slap finale matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Alfer

Seems *The Blacklist* is slowly but surely losing steam. We still watch, but it's getting a tad long in the tooth at times.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, April 3, 2015*
#friday #040315



Code:


Time      Net     Show                     18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM    CBS     The Amazing Race                  1.3   5     6.07
          ABC     Last Man Standing                 1.2   5     6.56
          NBC     Grimm                             1.0   4     4.51
          FOX     21 Jump Street                    0.7   3     1.93
          CW      Here Comes Peter Cottontail -R    0.3   1     1.02
                                                             
8:30PM    ABC     Cristela                          1.0   4     5.43
                                                                
9:00PM    NBC     Dateline NBC (9-11PM) -R          1.2   4     5.93
          CBS     Hawaii Five-0                     1.2   4     8.87
          ABC     Shark Tank -R                     1.1   4     5.04
          CW      Whose Line is it Anyway -R        0.3   1     0.78
                                                                
9:30PM    CW      Whose Line is it Anyway -R        0.4   1     0.79
                                                                
10:00PM   CBS     Blue Bloods                       1.3   5    10.70
          ABC     20 /20                            0.8   3     3.75

*Revisions*:
The Amazing Race was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: On the first night of Passover and Good Friday leading into Easter weekend, overall Adult 18-49 TV primetime usage levels fell -5 percentweek to week (26.3 vs. 27.6).

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, The Amazing Race scored a 1.2, down 8 percent from a 1.3 for its most recent original episode. Hawaii Five-0 notched a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent episode. Blue Bloods garnered a 1.3, down 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.2, down 8 percent from a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Cristela, which featured a crossover with Last Man Standing, garnered a 1.0, up 25 percent from last weeks 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 notched a 0.8, down 27 percent from last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Grimm matched last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline notched a 1.3, up 30 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, April 5, 2015*
(Live + Same Day) #sunday #040515



Code:


Time      Net     Show               18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD (million)
7:00PM    ABC     The 10 Commandments -R     1.4    5     6.88
          CBS     60 Minutes                 1.0    4     7.99
          NBC     Dateline                   0.8    3     3.75
          FOX     The Simpsons -R            0.4    2     1.42
                                                          
7:30PM    FOX     Bob's Burgers -R           0.6    2     1.63
                                                          
8:00PM    CBS     Madam Secretary            1.1    3     9.27
          FOX     The Simpsons -R            1.0    3     2.48
          NBC     Dateline                   1.0    3     4.64
                                                          
8:30PM    FOX     Family Guy -R              1.1    3     2.49
                                                          
9:00PM    NBC     A.D.: The Bible Continues  2.3    7     9.68
          CBS     The Good Wife              1.0    3     7.83
          FOX     The Last Man on Earth -R   0.8    2     2.06
                                                          
9:30PM    FOX     The Last Man on Earth -R   0.7    2     1.87
                                                          
10:00PM   NBC     American Odyssey           1.1    4     5.37
          CBS     Battle Creek               0.7    2     5.58

*Revisions*:
60 Minutes was adjusted up a tenth, while American Odyssey was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers.

On NBC, a double shot of Dateline earned a 0.8 at 7PM and a 1.0 at 8PM. The premiere of A.D.: The Bible Continues earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The premiere of American Odyssey earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.Your predictions for both were too optimistic.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 0.9, down sharply from last week's basketball-boosted 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary scored a 1.1, down three tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife matched last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Battle Creek earned a x from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, April 6, 2015 *
#monday #040615



Code:


Time      Net      Show                 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM    NBC      The Voice (8-10PM)         2.9      9       10.97
          ABC      DWTS (8-10PM)              2.0      6       13.75
          CBS      Mike & Molly -R            1.0      3        4.99
          FOX      Gotham -R                  0.5      2        2.00
          CW       The Originals              0.5      2        1.12
                                     
8:30PM    CBS      Championship Central       2.2      7        7.90
                                                                
9:00PM    CBS      NCAA  (9-11PM)             9.1     27       28.26
          FOX      The Following              0.9      3        2.95
          CW       Jane the Virgin            0.4      1        0.93
                                     
10:00PM   NBC      The Night Shift            1.4      4        5.53
          ABC      Castle -R                  0.8      2        5.46

*Revisions*:
There were no adjustments to regular programs among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings. Final numbers for NCAA Basketball are listed.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with with total viewers.

Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for CBS (NCAA Basketball Tournament) are tentative and subject to more than normal adjustments.

On CBS, coverage of the NCAA Men's Basketball tournament earned a preliminary 7.2 adults 18-49 rating from 9-11PM.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.9, down three tenths from last week's 3.2 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift garnered a 1.4, up two tenths from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.0, down a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating.

The Following fell to a new series low 0.9, down two tenths from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals matched its last original's series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin earned a series low tying 0.4, down a tenth from the 0.5 it earned three weeks ago.


----------



## Steveknj

Alfer said:


> Seems *The Blacklist* is slowly but surely losing steam. We still watch, but it's getting a tad long in the tooth at times.


Sometimes putting a strong show on opposite an established strong show can work to kill off the established show, or, it can kill your show. The Blacklist should have never been moved off Mondays.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Sometimes putting a strong show on opposite an established strong show can work to kill off the established show, or, it can kill your show. The Blacklist should have never been moved off Mondays.


Agreed. NBC was trying to recapture its glory years of Thursday Must See TV, but they can't do it with a single show, and instead the move has backfired and damaged one of NBC's few valuable properties.

It will be interesting to see at next month's upfronts if NBC decided to leave The Blacklist on Thursday or if they decide to move it to a less-competitive slot to try and help it regain its previous ratings.


----------



## JYoung

CBS's Sunday night lineup is getting pounded without the sports lead in.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> CBS's Sunday night lineup is getting pounded without the sports lead in.


Based on the description above, the bulk of the difference was in 60 Minutes, while Madam Secretary wasn't that different from last week, and The Good Wife was identical.


----------



## Steveknj

JYoung said:


> CBS's Sunday night lineup is getting pounded without the sports lead in.


Any doubt why CBS refuses to change their schedule on Sundays so that there aren't overruns?


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> Any doubt why CBS refuses to change their schedule on Sundays so that there aren't overruns?


There are two factors at play here: the lead in and the overrun. They could, if they wanted to, have one without the other one. That's what Fox does on Sundays.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, April 7, 2015*
(All Live + Same Day Ratings) #tuesday #040715



Code:


Time      Net     Show               18-49 Rating/Shr  Vwrs Live+SD (million)
8:00PM    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)         2.7    9    11.07
          CBS     NCIS                       2.1    7    16.85
          ABC     Fresh off the Boat         1.4    5     4.85
          FOX     Hell's Kitchen             1.2    4     3.50
          CW      The Flash -R               0.5    2     1.55
                                         
8:30PM    ABC     Fresh off the Boat -R      1.0    3     3.59
                                                          
9:00PM    CBS     NCIS: New Orleans          1.7    5    14.33
          ABC     S.H.I.E.L.D.               1.5    5     4.24
          FOX     New Girl                   0.9    3     2.14
          CW      iZombie                    0.7    2     1.77
                                                          
9:30PM    FOX     Weird Loners               0.7    2     1.71
                                                          
10:00PM   NBC     Chicago Fire               2.0    6     8.43
          CBS     Person Of Interest         1.3    4     8.67
          ABC     Forever                    0.9    3     4.06

*Revisions*:
NCIS: New Orleans was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.7, down a tenth from its last regular Tuesday's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire earned a 2.0, up from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans earned a series low matching 1.6, down from its last original's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest earned a series low matching 1.3, down two tenths from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Fresh Off the Boat earned a 1.4, up from last week's series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. garnered a 1.5, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Forever notched a series low tying 0.9, down from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl earned a series low 0.9, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.0, adults 18-49 rating.Weird Loners matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, iZombie matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

{sigh} slow downward slide for Forever... {another dejected sigh}

It's gonna take a miracle at this point to keep it alive forever. Or even for another year.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, April 8, 2015 *
#wednesday #040815



Code:


Time      Net    Show               18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers
8:00PM    CBS    Survivor                   2.5    8      9.84
          NBC    The Voice                  2.2    7      9.64
          ABC    The Middle                 1.9    7      7.28
          FOX    American Idol (8-10PM)     1.4    5      6.58
          CW     Arrow -R                   0.2    1      1.00
                                       
8:30PM    ABC    The Goldbergs              2.0    6      6.54
                                                          
9:00PM    CBS    Criminal Minds             2.1    6     10.39
          NBC    Law And Order: SVU         1.8    5      7.31
          ABC    Modern Family -R           1.7    5      5.86
          CW     Supernatural -R            0.3    1      0.85
                                                          
9:30PM    ABC    black-ish                  1.9    6      6.09
                                                          
10:00PM   NBC    Chicago PD                 1.5    5      6.73
          CBS    CSI: Cyber                 1.5    5      8.25
          ABC    Nashville                  1.1    4      4.61

*Revisions*:
Survivor was adjusted up two tenths and The Middle, The Goldbergs, Criminal Minds, CSI: Cyber and The Voice were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds earned a 2.0, down a tenth from its last originals 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber matched its last original's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Law And Order: SVU scored a 1.8, up from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. notched a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle matched last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs scored a 1.9, down a tenth from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish garnered a series low tying 1.9, down half a ratings point from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating.Nashville fell to a new series low 1.1 from last week's season low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 1.4, down three tenths from last weeks 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

American Idol in fourth place in its time slot, behind everything except a repeat on CW. 4th not only in viewers, but in the demo.


----------



## JYoung

astrohip said:


> {sigh} slow downward slide for Forever... {another dejected sigh}
> 
> It's gonna take a miracle at this point to keep it alive forever. Or even for another year.


I guess Henry's powers won't work on the show.
To be fair, it's not like Forever started off with strong ratings.



astrohip said:


> American Idol in fourth place in its time slot, behind everything except a repeat on CW. 4th not only in viewers, but in the demo.


If you had told me a few years back that The Middle would be beating American Idol, I'd have laughed in your face.


----------



## Steveknj

JYoung said:


> If you had told me a few years back that The Middle would be beating American Idol, I'd have laughed in your face.


People get bored of the same old stuff and it's not like there aren't 4 or 5 other shows like it on these days. Might be the end of the line for these talent shows though, seems a lot of folks have begun to move on.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> People get bored of the same old stuff and it's not like there aren't 4 or 5 other shows like it on these days. Might be the end of the line for these talent shows though, seems a lot of folks have begun to move on.


Take a look again at what was number 2 in that time slot.


----------



## JYoung

Steveknj said:


> People get bored of the same old stuff and it's not like there aren't 4 or 5 other shows like it on these days. Might be the end of the line for these talent shows though, seems a lot of folks have begun to move on.


My point was that The Middle has always struggled in the ratings (although it's picked up viewers of late) and therefore was not considered strong competition.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Take a look again at what was number 2 in that time slot.


I know the Voice is still popular, but shows like that and AI and DWTS used to dominate those nights. Now the Voice doesn't even win the time slot and AI is FOURTH!!


----------



## Steveknj

JYoung said:


> My point was that The Middle has always struggled in the ratings (although it's picked up viewers of late) and therefore was not considered strong competition.


True. I really like The Middle.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday April 9, 2015*
#thursday #040915


Code:


Time    Net   Show           18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory     3.5  13    14.78
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy -R       1.1   4     4.66
        FOX   Bones                   1.1   4     5.03
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU -R   0.9   3     4.19
        CW    The Flash -R            0.3   1     0.98
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The Odd Couple          2.1   7     9.73
    
9:00PM  ABC   Grey's Anatomy          2.1   7     7.42
        CBS   Mom                     2.0   7     9.03
        NBC   The Blacklist -R        0.8   3     3.87
        FOX   Backstrom               0.8   3     3.29
        CW    The Flash -R            0.3   1     1.11
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R  1.8   6     7.83
                  
10:00PM CBS   Elementary              1.2   4     7.03
        NBC   Dateline                1.1   4     5.05
        ABC   American Crime          0.9   3     4.40

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory and Bones were adjusted up a tenth while Dateline was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory matched last week's season low 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Odd Couple scored a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Mom matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary was even with last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.9 18-49 rating. American Crime garnered a 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones earned a series low 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom notched a 0.8, even with last week's adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, April 10, 2015 *
#friday #041015


Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers
8:00    ABC   Last Man Standing             1.2   5      6.44
        CBS   The Amazing Race              1.1   4      5.75
        NBC   Grimm                         1.1   4      4.76
        FOX   Date Night - R (8-10PM)       0.6   2      1.92
        CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R   0.4   2      1.26
              
8:30    ABC   Cristela                      1.0   4      5.13
        CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway - R   0.5   2      1.35
              
9:00    ABC   Shark Tank                    1.5   5      6.65
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0                 1.1   4      8.70
        NBC   Dateline - R (9-11PM)         1.0   4      5.27
        CW    Jane The Virgin - R           0.2   1      0.58
              
10:00   ABC   20/20                         1.3   4      6.01
        CBS   Blue Bloods                   1.2   4     10.31

*Revisions*:
20/20 was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Cristela matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, down from its last original's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 notched a 1.4, up six tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race scored a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 notched a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods garnered a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Grimm earned a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline notched a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, April 12, 2015*
#sunday #041215



Code:


Time    Net   Show    18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (Millions)
7:00    CBS   60 Minutes (7:16-8:16PM)          1.8   7    12.70
        ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos    1.1   4     5.47
        NBC   Dateline                          0.6   2     3.44
        FOX   The Simpsons - R                  0.6   2     1.52
              
7:30    FOX   Bob's Burgers - R                 0.7   2     1.52
              
8:00    ABC   Once Upon A Time                  1.6   5     5.17
        CBS   Madam Secretary (8:16-9:16PM)     1.4   5    11.39
        NBC   A.D. The Bible Continues - R      0.9   3     4.74
        FOX   The Simpsons - R                  0.9   3     2.16
              
8:30    FOX   Family Guy                        1.5   5     3.11
              
9:00    NBC   A.D. The Bible Continues          1.7   5     7.75
        ABC   Secrets & Lies                    1.3   4     4.85
        FOX   The Last Man On Earth             1.3   4     3.22
        CBS   The Good Wife (9:16-10:16PM)      1.1   4     8.75
              
9:30    FOX   The Last Man On Earth             1.3   4     3.37
              
10:00   ABC   Revenge                           0.9   3     3.84
        NBC   American Odyssey                  0.8   2     4.05
        CBS   Battle Creek (10:16-11:16PM)      0.7   2     6.48

*Revisions*:
America's Funniest Home Videos was adjusted up a tenth, while 60 Minutes was adjusted down three tenths and Madam Secretary and The Good Wife were each adjusted down a single tenth versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: CBS's primetime coverage began at 7:16PM in Eastern and Central timezones due to coverage of the Masters Tournament. CBS's ratings are tentative and subject to change in the final ratings.

CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a golf-inflated 2.1, up 110 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary scored a possibly inflated 1.5, up 36 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife garnered a 1.2, up 20 percent from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Battle Creek notched a 0.8, up 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.0, down 29 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Once Upon A Time scored a 1.6, down 6 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Secrets & Lies garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent episode. Revenge notched a 0.9, down 10 percent from a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode.

On FOX, Family Guy scored a 1.5, down 12 percent from a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode, which aired at 9PM. The Last Man on Earth earned a 1.3 at 9PM and 9:30PM, down 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent 9PM original episode and up 8 percent from a 1.2 for its most recent original 9:30PM episode.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 0.6, down 25 percent from last weeks 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. A.D.: The Bible Continues scored a 1.7, down 26 percent from a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating for last weeks premiere. American Odyssey garnered a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, down 33 percent from a 1.2 for last weeks premiere.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, April 13, 2015*
#monday #041315



Code:


Time    Net   Show            18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers 
8:00    NBC   The Voice (8-10:01PM)       2.9   9     11.04
        ABC   DTWTS (8-10:01PM)           2.2   7     13.89
        CBS   2 Broke Girls               1.8   7      7.07
        FOX   Gotham                      1.5   5      4.50
        CW    The Originals               0.4   1      1.01
              
8:30    CBS   Mike & Molly                1.8   6      7.49
              
9:00    CBS   Scorpion                    1.9   6      9.53
        FOX   The Following               1.1   3      3.46
        CW    Jane The Virgin             0.4   1      1.03
              
10:00   CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles           1.6   5      9.36
        NBC   The Night Shift             1.3   4      5.52
        ABC   Castle - R                  1.0   3      6.00

*Revisions*:
The Voice and Dancing with the Stars were each adjusted up a tenth while The Originals and Jane The Virgin were each adjusted down two tenths and The Night Shift was adjusted down a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with with total viewers.

Note: The CW was pre-empted in New York City for Major League Baseball. Ratings for the CW are tentative and likely to be adjusted in the finals.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.8, down 3 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. Mike & Molly scored a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. Scorpion garnered a 1.9, down 5 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. NCIS: Los Angeles notched a 1.6, up 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.1, up 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham returned to a 1.5, down 25 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The Following notched a 1.1, up 22 percent from last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals earned a possibly inflated 0.6, up 20 percent from last week's series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin scored a possibly inflated 0.6, up 50 percent from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, April 14, 2015*
#tuesday #041415



Code:


Time    Net   Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers
8:00    NBC   The Voice                       2.5   9    10.69
        CBS   NCIS                            2.0   7    15.84
        ABC   Fresh Off The Boat              1.5   5     4.76
        CW    The Flash                       1.4   5     3.67
        FOX   Hell's Kitchen                  1.3   4     3.63
              
8:30    ABC   Repeat After Me                 1.0   3     3.09
              
9:00    CBS   NCIS: New Orleans               1.8   6    14.40
        ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.                    1.6   5     4.04
        NBC   Undateable                      1.5   5     5.10
        CW    iZombie                         0.8   2     1.85
        FOX   New Girl - R                    0.5   2     1.31
              
9:30    NBC   One Big Happy                   1.1   3     3.57
        FOX   Weird Loners                    0.6   2     1.39
              
10:00   CBS   Person Of Interest              1.5   5     9.21
        NBC   Chicago Fire - R                0.9   3     4.24
        ABC   Jimmy Kimmel Live - R           0.9   3     2.49

*Revisions*:
The Voice, NCIS, Fresh Off The Boat, The Flash, Hell's Kitchen and Person Of Interest were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NCIS earned a series low 1.9, down 10 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: New Orleans scored a 1.8, up 6 percent from last weeks 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Person Of Interest, guest-starring Taraji P. Henson, garnered a 1.4, up 8 percent from last weeks series low 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On NBC, The Voice earned a season low 2.4, down 11 percent from last weeks 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. Undateable scored a 1.5, up 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. One Big Happy garnered a 1.1, own 8 percent from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for is most recent original episode.

On ABC, Fresh Off the Boat matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Repeat After Me earned a 1.0, up 11 percent from a 0.9 for its most recent original episode. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. garnered a 1.6, up 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Weird Loners notched a 0.6, down 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. iZombie earned a 0.8, up 14 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, April 15, 2015*
#wednesday #041515


Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Sh    Viewers 
8:00    CBS   Survivor                     2.2   8     9.35
        ABC   The Middle                   2.0   6     7.52
        FOX   American Idol                1.4   5     7.63
        CW    Arrow                        0.9   3     2.47
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura - R   0.8   3     4.57
              
8:30    ABC   The Goldbergs                2.2   8     6.87
              
9:00    CBS   Criminal Minds               2.1   7    10.37
        ABC   Modern Family -R             1.8   6     5.94
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU -R          0.8   3     3.98
        CW    Supernatural                 0.6   2     1.76
              
9:30    ABC   The Goldbergs                1.9   6     5.68
              
10:00   CBS   CSI: Cyber                   1.5   5     8.12
        ABC   Nashville                    1.2   4     4.62
        NBC   Chicago P.D.                 0.8   3     4.13

*Revisions*:
The Middle, The 8:30PM episode of The Goldbergs and Criminal Minds were adjusted up a tenth while Arrow and Supernatural were adjusted down a tenth versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.2, down 12 percent from last week's 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 2.0, down 5 percent from last weeks 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle matched last weeks 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs scored a 2.1, up 5 percent from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode of The Goldbergs at 9:30PM tied black-ishs 1.9 adults 18-49 rating in the timeslot last week. Nashville earned a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's series low 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol matched last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow garnered a 0.9, up 13 percent from a 0.8 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Supernatural notched a 0.7, up 17 percent from a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.


----------



## zari09

The ratings are definitely the best indication of a show&#8217;s popularity among people. The higher the ratings in adult, the better the chances for survival of that show. The last episode of supernatural on cw tv was seen about 1.75 million people. And the average rating of seaon 10 is 2.12. I have been watching a supernatural marathon on a2livetv.com. The creativity of the writers to instill these stories just amazes me.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday April 16, 2015*
#thursday #041615



Code:


Time    Net    Show               18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers
8:00    CBS    The Big Bang Theory        3.9  15      14.82
        ABC    Grey's Anatomy             2.1   8       7.60
        FOX    Bones                      1.0   4       4.88
        NBC    Law & Order: SVU - R       0.7   2       3.84
        CW     The Vampire Diaries        0.6   2       1.35
                                                      
8:30    CBS    The Odd Couple             2.1   8       9.62
                                                      
9:00    ABC    Scandal                    2.4   8       7.86
        CBS    Mom                        2.2   7       9.60
        FOX    Backstrom                  0.8   2       3.39
        NBC    The Blacklist - R          0.7   2       3.32
        CW     Reign                      0.3   1       1.01
                                                      
9:30    CBS    The Big Bang Theory - R    1.9   6       8.59
                                                      
10:00   CBS    Elementary                 1.4   5       7.56
        NBC    Dateline                   1.1   4       5.52
        ABC    American Crime             1.1   4       4.38

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths and Backstrom was adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49, while The Odd Couple and Reign were each adjusted down a tenth versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a3.7, up 6 percent from last week's season 3.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Odd Couple scored a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mom garnered a 2.2, up 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 1.4, up 17 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal garnered a 2.4, up 14 percent from a season low 2.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. Your predictions were a bit too pessimistic. American Crime garnered a 1.1, up 22 percent from last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones earned a series low 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom notched a 0.7, down 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries returned to a series low 0.6, down 14 percent from a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Reign garnered a 0.4, up 33 percent from a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, April 17, 2015 *
#friday #041715



Code:


Time    Net   Show              18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  ABC   Last Man Standing          1.1   5      6.16
        CBS   The Amazing Race           1.1   4      5.46
        NBC   Grimm                      1.0   4      4.54
        FOX   Bad Teacher -R             0.6   2      2.13
        CW    Barber Battle              0.2   1      0.79
                  
8:30PM  ABC   Cristela                   0.9   4      4.77
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway    0.4   2      1.07
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank                 1.5   6      6.51
        NBC   Dateline NBC  -R           0.9   3      4.33
        CW    The Messengers             0.3   1      1.19
                  
10:00PM ABC   20 /20                     1.2   4      5.71
        NBC   Dateline                   1.0   4      5.28
        CBS   Blue Bloods -R             0.6   2      5.77

*Revisions*:
The Amazing Race was adjusted up a tenth while 20/20 was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Please Note: Overall Adult 18-49 TV Usage Levels dropped -8% in the 8 oclock hour week to week (22.8 vs. 24.7) and were down -4% during Fridays primetime (25.5 vs. 26.7)

ABC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, the season finale of Last Man Standing earned a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. the season, and perhaps series, finale of Cristela scored a 0.9, down 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank matched last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, a two-hour episode of The Amazing Race earned a 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Grimm earned a 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline notched a 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the series premiere of Cedrics Barber Battle scored a 0.2 adults 18-49 rating, down 33 percent from a 0.3 for the series premiere of Masters of Illusion. The season three premiere of Whose Line Is It Anyway earned a 0.4, down 33 percent from a 0.6 adults 18-49 rating for the season two premiere. The series premiere of The Messengers notched a 0.3, down 25 percent from a 0.4 for the Friday premiere of Hart Of Dixie. Your predictions were too optimistic.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, April 19, 2015 *
#sunday #041915


Code:


Time      Net     Show            18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers Live+SD 
7:00PM    ABC     AFH Videos              1.4    5       6.43
          CBS     60 Minutes              1.2    4      10.00
          NBC     Dateline                0.8    3       4.34
          FOX     The Simpsons -R         0.7    2       1.88
                                                         
7:30PM    FOX     Bob's Burgers -R        0.8    3       1.89
                                                         
8:00PM    CBS     ACM Awards (8-11PM)     3.6   11      15.98
          ABC     Once Upon A Time        1.7    5       5.12
          FOX     The Simpsons            1.4    4       3.23
          NBC     A.D.: The Bible  -R     0.6    2       4.00
                                                         
8:30PM    FOX     Brooklyn Nine-Nine -R   0.9    3       2.00
                                                         
9:00PM    FOX     Family Guy              1.7    5       3.30
          ABC     Secrets and Lies        1.5    4       5.13
          NBC     A.D.: The Bible         1.2    3       6.36
                                                         
9:30PM    FOX     The Last Man on Earth   1.4    4       3.41
                                                         
10:00PM   ABC     Revenge                 1.0    3       3.90
          NBC     American Odyssey        0.5    2       3.11

*Revisions*:
Once Upon A Time, Secrets & Lies and A.D.: The Bible Continues were adjusted up a tenth, while the ACM Awards and American Odyssey were each adjusted down a single tenth versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.2, down from last week's golf-inflated 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Academy of Country Music Awards earned a 3.6, up from last year's telecast, which earned a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4, up three tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Secrets & Lies garnered a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge notched a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Simpsons earned a 1.4, down a tenth from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy scored a 1.7, up two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Last Man on Earth earned a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 0.8, up from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. A.D.: The Bible Continues scored a 1.1, down six tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. American Odyssey garnered a 0.6, down two tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## Steveknj

zari09 said:


> The ratings are definitely the best indication of a shows popularity among people. The higher the ratings in adult, the better the chances for survival of that show. The last episode of supernatural on cw tv was seen about 1.75 million people. And the average rating of seaon 10 is 2.12. I have been watching a supernatural marathon on a2livetv.com. The creativity of the writers to instill these stories just amazes me.


The best? Doubtful. The most commonly used? For sure. And really the only measurement that matters to the networks are 18-49 year olds since they STILL believe that's the hardest segment to sell to. I'm still not convinced of their accuracy anyway.


----------



## astrohip

FYI: May 2015 is a Sweeps Month. It runs from April 23 - May 20. So starting tonight... Sweeps!



Which means our local stations will have breaking news stories like "What really goes on behind the scenes in those Thai Massage Parlors? Stay tuned for our story tonight... with exclusive video!"


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, April 20, 2015*
#monday #042015 #420day


Code:


Time      Net    Show            18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers 
8:00PM    NBC    The Voice (8-10PM)      2.6    6     10.58
          ABC    DWTS (8-10PM)           2.1    6     13.42
          CBS    2 Broke Girls           2.1    7      7.53
          FOX    Gotham                  1.6    5      4.44
          CW     The Originals           0.5    2      1.30
                                
8:30PM    CBS    Mike & Molly            2.0    6      8.13
                                                       
9:00PM    CBS    Scorpion                2.2    6     10.71
          FOX    The Following           1.2    3      3.41
          CW     Jane the Virgin         0.4    1      1.05
                                                       
10:00PM   ABC    Castle                  1.4    4      8.34
          CBS    NCIS: LA                1.4    4      8.83
          NBC    The Night Shift         1.3    4      5.37

*Revisions*:
2 Broke Girls was adjusted up two tenths, The Voice, Gotham, Mike & Molly, Scorpion and Dancing with the Stars were each adjusted up a tenth while among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.4, down four tenths from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC,Dancing with the Stars scored a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 1.4, down a tenth from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls earned a 1.9, up a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly scored a 1.9, up a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. Scorpion garnered a 2.1, up two tenths from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating . NCIS: Los Angeles notched a season low 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham matched last week's series low 1.5 adults 18-49 rating . The Following notched a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW The Originals earned a 0.5, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin was even with last weeks 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, April 21, 2015*
#tuesday #042115



Code:


Time      Net     Show             18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM    NBC     The Voice               2.6     9       11.25
          ABC     Fresh off the Boat      1.5     5        5.08
          CW      The Flash               1.3     4        3.75
          FOX     Hell's Kitchen          1.2     4        3.74
          CBS     NCIS -R                 1.0     3       10.19
                                      
8:30PM    ABC     Repeat After Me         1.1     4        3.56
                                                           
9:00PM    ABC     S.H.I.E.L.D.            1.6     5        4.45
          NBC     Undateable              1.4     4        4.85
          CBS     NCIS: New Orleans -R    1.1     3        9.96
          CW      iZombie                 0.6     2        1.80
          FOX     New Girl -R             0.6     2        1.36
                                                           
9:30PM    NBC     One Big Happy           1.1     3        3.76
          FOX     Weird Loners            0.5     2        1.21
                                                           
10:00PM   NBC     Chicago Fire            1.6     5        6.72
          CBS     CSI Cyber               1.2     4        8.42
          ABC     Forever                 1.0     3        4.04

*Revisions*:
The Voice, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, The Flash, Hell's Kitchen and Undateable were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 while iZombie was adjusted down a single tenth versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers.

Note: The CW was preempted in Chicago for MLB Baseball. Ratings may be inflated.

On NBC, The Voice matched last weeks 2.5 adults 18-49 rating. Undateable scored a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. One Big Happy matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire earned a 1.6, down four tenths from its last original's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the season finale Fresh Off the Boat matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Repeat After Me earned a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. garnered a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Forever earned a 1.0 from its last original's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, a special Tuesday CSI Cyber earned a series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down three tenths from its last original's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash garnered a series low tying 1.2, down two tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. iZombie earned a 0.7, down a tenth from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen earned a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Weird Loners notched a 0.5, down a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, April 22, 2015*
#wednesday #042215



Code:


Time      Net    Show                18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM    CBS    Survivor                   2.4     8     10.19
          ABC    The Middle                 1.8     6      7.82
          FOX    American Idol (8-10PM)     1.5     5      7.47
          NBC    The Mysteries of Laura     1.0     4      6.41
          CW     Arrow                      1.0     3      2.72
                                  
8:30PM    ABC    The Goldbergs              2.1     7      7.16
                                                           
9:00PM    ABC    Modern Family              3.0     9      8.85
          CBS    Criminal Minds             2.0     6     10.06
          NBC    Law And Order: SVU -R      0.8     3      3.84
          CW     Supernatural               0.7     2      1.63
                                                           
9:30PM    ABC    black-ish                  2.1     6      6.57
                                                           
10:00PM   CBS    CSI: Cyber                 1.5     5      8.27
          ABC    Nashville                  1.3     4      5.32
          NBC    Chicago PD -R              0.9     3      4.17

*Revisions*:
Survivor, Arrow, Modern Family and Criminal Minds were adjusted up a tenth versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS and ABC tied for number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

Note: NBC carried baseball in the San Francisco market. Ratings may be inflated as a result

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.3, up a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 1.8, down two tenths from last weeks 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs scored a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family earned a 2.9, down a tenth from its last original's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish earned a 2.1, up two tenths from its last original's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.0, up a tenth from its last original's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 1.5, up a tenth from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Supernatural notched a 0.7, up a tenth from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

[first night of May sweeps]

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday April 23, 2015*
#thursday #sweeps #042315



Code:


Time    Net  Show             18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  CBS  The Big Bang Theory      3.6   13     14.63
        ABC  Grey's Anatomy           2.8   10      9.55
        FOX  Bones                    1.0    3      4.65
        CW   The Vampire Diaries      0.6    2      1.37
        NBC  The Blacklist -R         0.5    2      3.44
                 
9:30PM  CBS  The Odd Couple           2.0    7      9.37
        
9:00PM  ABC  Scandal                  2.3    7      7.79
        CBS  Mom                      1.9    6      9.01
        NBC  The Blacklist            1.5    4      7.47
        FOX  Backstrom                0.8    3      3.00
        CW   Reign                    0.3    1      0.82
                 
9:30PM  CBS  The Big Bang Theory -R   1.7    5      8.32
                 
10:00PM CBS  Elementary               1.3    4      7.73
        NBC  Dateline                 0.9    3      5.67
        ABC  American Crime           0.9    3      4.05

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory and The Blacklist were adjusted up a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS and ABC tied for number one among adults 18-49, but CBS won with total viewers.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 3.5, down four tenths from last week's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Odd Couple scored a 2.0, down a tenth from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mom garnered a 1.9, down three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 1.3, down a tenth from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.8, way up from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating and the show's highest ratings since the season 11 premiere (which earned a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating). Scandal garnered a 2.3, down a tenth from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. American Crime fell back to a series low 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones matched last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom was even with last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Blacklist earned a series low 1.4, down two tenths from its last original's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline earned a 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries matched last week's series low 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Reign was even with last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, April 24, 2015 *
#friday #042415



Code:


Time   Net   Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers 
8:00   ABC   Shark Tank                          1.8   7     7.94
       CBS   The Amazing Race (8-10PM)           1.1   4     5.75
       NBC   Grimm                               1.0   4     4.66
       FOX   Night at the Museum 2 - R (8-10PM)  0.9   3     3.01
       CW    Cedric's Barber Battle              0.3   1     0.82
             
8:30   CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway             0.3   1     0.78
             
9:00   ABC   Bruce Jenner Interview (9-11PM)     5.2  18    17.10
       CBS   Hawaii Five-0                       1.1   4     8.35
       NBC   Dateline (9-11PM)                   0.9   3     4.36
       CW    The Messengers                      0.2   1     0.77
             
10:00  CBS   Blue Bloods                         1.0   3     9.99

*Revisions*:
Shark Tank was adjusted up a tenth while Cedric's Barber Battle, Whose Line Is It Anyway and The Messengers were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: The CW affiliate in the New York was preempted for a Mets/Yankees game. Ratings may be inflated.

On ABC, Shark Tank earned a 1.7, up from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Bruce Jenner: The Interview earned a massive 5.2 adults 18-49 rating, and was TVs biggest Friday non-sports broadcast since 2003 in total viewers.

On CBS, The Amazing Race matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 matched its last original's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Blue Bloods earned a 1.0, down two tenths from its last original's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Grimm matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline earned a 0.9, down a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Cedrics Barber Battle scored a 0.4, up two tenths from last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating. Whose Line Is It Anyway matched last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Messengers notched a 0.4, up a tenth from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, huge numbers for the Bruce Jenner interview.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, April 26, 2015*
#sunday #042615



Code:


Time    Net     Show            18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
7:00    ABC     America's FHVideos         1.5   5       6.03
        CBS     60 Minutes                 1.1   4      10.39
        NBC     Dateline - R (7-9PM)       1.1   4       6.08
        FOX     The Simpsons - R           0.6   2       1.65
        
7:30    FOX     Bob's Burgers              0.9   3       2.04

8:00    ABC     Once Upon A Time           1.7   5       5.21
        FOX     The Simpsons               1.5   5       3.33
        CBS     Madam Secretary            1.0   3      10.46

8:30    FOX     Broooklyn Nine-Nine        1.5   4       2.78

9:00    ABC     Secrets & Lies             1.7   5       5.83
        FOX     Family Guy                 1.6   4       3.17
        NBC     A.D. The Bible Continues   1.1   3       5.77
        CBS     The Good Wife              1.0   3       8.74

9:30    FOX     The Last Man On Earth      1.4   4       3.29

10:00   ABC     Revenge                    1.0   3       4.45
        CBS     Battle Creek               0.7   2       6.14
        NBC     American Odyssey           0.5   2       2.78

*Revisions*:
Family Guy was adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Americas Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Secrets and Lies garnered a series high 1.7, up 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 60 Minutes earned a 1.1, down 8 percent from last weeks 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary scored a series low 1.0, down 29 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The Good Wife tied its series low with a 1.0, down 9 percent from a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Battle Creek notched a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode.

On FOX, Bob's Burgers garnered a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 10 percent from a 1.0 for its most recent original episode. The Simpsons earned a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine returned to a 1.5, up 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Family Guy scored a 1.5, down 12 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The Last Man on Earth matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.0, up 25 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating. A.D.: The Bible Continues scored a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. American Odyssey matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## astrohip

_Note: I have started doing some of my editing/posting in Chrome instead of Firefox. If anyone notices any issues related to this switch, let me know. Sometimes things will appear on your display that I might not see on mine.

Sunday's ratings, above, is my first Chrome post._


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, April 27, 2015 *
#monday #042715



Code:


Time  Net     Show             18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers
8:00  NBC     The Voice (8-10)       2.6   8     10.49
      ABC     DWTS      (8-10)       2.0   6     13.22
      CBS     2 Broke Girls          1.6   6      6.57
      FOX     Gotham                 1.5   5      4.58
      CW      The Originals          0.5   2      1.20
                 
8:30  CBS     Mike & Molly           1.7   5      7.19
                 
9:00  CBS     Stalker                1.3   4      5.70
      FOX     The Following          1.2   3      3.46
      CW      Jane The Virgin        0.4   1      1.06
                 
10:00 CBS     NCIS: Los Angeles      1.4   4      7.82
      ABC     Castle                 1.3   4      8.31
      NBC     The Night Shift        1.2   4      4.94

*Revisions*:
2 Broke Girls, Mike & Molly, Stalker and The Night Shift were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
Note: CBS was pre-empted in Baltimore for local news coverage. NBC was pre-empted in Portland for NBA Basketball and Baltimore for news coverage. ABC was preempted in Baltimore for news coverage. The CW was pre-empted in Chicago for MLB Baseball. The final ratings for CBS, NBC and the CW may be adjusted.

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice matched last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a cycle low 2.0, down 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Castle tied its series low with a 1.3, down 7 percent from last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls earned a 1.7, down 19 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly scored a 1.8, down 10 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The timeslot premiere of Stalker garnered a 1.4, up 17 percent from a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original. Your predictions were accurate. NCIS: Los Angeles matched last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham earned a 1.5, down 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Following matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin matched last weeks 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, April 28, 2015*
#tuesday #042815



Code:


Time   Net  Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers
8:00   NBC  The Voice                       2.2   8      9.49
       CBS  NCIS                            2.0   7     14.85
       ABC  Dancing with the Stars          1.7   6     10.07
       CW   The Flash                       1.5   5      3.93
       FOX  Hell's Kitchen                  1.1   4      3.25
            
9:00   CBS  NCIS: New Orleans               1.9   6     14.55
       ABC  S.H.I.E.L.D.                    1.5   5      4.57
       NBC  Undateable                      1.2   4      4.53
       FOX  New Girl                        1.0   3      2.07
       CW   iZombie                         0.7   2      1.69
            
9:30   NBC  One Big Happy                   0.8   3      3.08
       FOX  Weird Loners                    0.6   2      1.42
            
10:00  NBC  Chicago Fire                    1.6   5      6.85
       CBS  Person Of Interest              1.4   4      8.45
       ABC  20/20 - Captive                 1.4   4      5.88

*Revisions*:
The Voice, NCIS, NCIS: New Orleans, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and Chicago Fire were each adjusted up a tenth while One Big Happy was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a series low 2.1, down 19 percent from last weeks 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Undateable scored a season low 1.2, down 14 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. One Big Happy garnered a 0.9, down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire, which kicked off a 3-part Chicago Fire/Chicago PD/Law & Order SVU crossover, earned a 1.5, down 6 percent from last weeks 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars notched a 1.7, down 15 percent from Mondays 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. tied its series low with a 1.4, down 13 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20, featuring an interview with the Cleveland kidnapping victims, earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS earned a series low 1.9, down 5 percent from a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent episode. NCIS New Orleans scored a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent original episode. Person Of Interest notched a 1.4, down 7 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On the CW, The Flash garnered a 1.5, up 15 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. iZombie earned a 0.7, up 17 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen earned a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl scored a 1.0, up 11 percent from a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Weird Loners notched a, 0.6, up 20 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, April 29, 2015*
#wednesday #042915


Code:


Time    Net   Show                18-49 Rating/Sh   Total Viewers
8:00    CBS   Survivor                    2.2   8       9.25
        ABC   The Middle                  2.0   8       7.39
        FOX   American Idol (8-10PM)      1.6   5       7.36
        CW    Arrow                       0.9   3       2.39
        NBC   Chicago Fire - R            0.7   3       4.37
              
8:30    ABC   The Goldbergs               2.1   8       6.77
              
9:00    ABC   Modern Family               2.9  10       8.00
        CBS   Criminal Minds              1.8   6       8.72
        NBC   Chicago PD                  1.8   6       8.07
        CW    Supernatural                0.7   2       1.74
              
9:30    ABC   black-ish                   2.0   6       5.94
                                  
10:00   NBC   Law & Order: SVU            2.1   7       9.28
        ABC   Nashville                   1.3   4       4.70
        CBS   CSI: Cyber                  1.2   4       7.23

*Revisions*:
Survivor, Arrow, Criminal Minds and Law & Order:SVU were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.0, up 11 percent from last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs matched last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family garnered a 2.9, down 3 percent from last week's 3.0 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish notched a 2.0, down 5 percent from last weeks 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor tied its series low with a 2.1, down 13 percent from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a series low 1.7, down 15 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber garnered a series low 1.2, down 20 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, at 9PM Chicago P.D. scored a 1.8, up 20 percent from a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. At 10PM, Law & Order: SVU garnered a 2.0, up 11 percent from a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. Both episodes were part of a crossover with Chicago Fire. Your predictions were accurate for Chicago P.D. and too pessimistic for Law & Order: SVU.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 1.6, up 7 percent from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow tied its season low with a 0.8, down 20 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18- 49 rating. Supernatural matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday April 30, 2015 *
#thursday #043015



Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Sh  Total Viewers
8:00    CBS   The Big Bang Theory           3.4  13     13.85
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy (8-10PM)       2.6   9      8.74
        FOX   Bones                         1.0   3      4.29
        NBC   The Blacklist - R             0.5   2      3.10
        CW    The Vampire Diaries           0.5   2      1.21
              
8:30    CBS   The Odd Couple                2.0   7      9.16
              
9:00    CBS   Mom                           2.0   6      8.78
        NBC   The Blacklist                 1.2   4      6.60
        FOX   Backstrom                     0.7   2      2.80
        CW    Reign                         0.3   1      0.84
              
9:30    CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R       1.7   5      7.71
              
10:00   CBS   Elementary                    1.2   4      7.03
        NBC   Dateline                      0.9   3      5.01
        ABC   American Crime                0.9   3      3.63

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths, Bones was adjusted up a single tenth and American Crime was adjusted down a single tenth 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.6 from 8-10PM, (2.5 from 8-9PM and a 2.6 from 9-10PM), down 7 percent from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, but up significantly from the shows season average and, from 9-10PM, up 13 percent from Scandals performance in the timeslot last week . Your predictions were too optimistic. American Crime notched a 1.0, up 11 percent from last weeks series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a season low 3.2, down 11 percent from last week's 3.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Odd Couple matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Mom garnered a 2.0, up 5 percent from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Blacklist scored a series low 1.2, down 20 percent from last weeks 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline matched last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bones scored a series low 0.9, down 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Backstrom earned a 0.7, down 13 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries garnered a series low 0.5, down 17 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's series low 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, May 1, 2015 *
#friday #050115



Code:


Time    Net  Show               18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  ABC  Shark Tank                 1.6   7      7.07
        CBS  The Amazing Race           1.1   5      5.52
        NBC  Grimm                      0.9   4      4.22
        FOX  Taken (8-10PM)             0.7   3      2.53
        CW   Barber Battle              0.2   1      0.67
                 
8:30PM  CW   Whose Line is it Anyway    0.3   1      0.72
                 
9:00PM  ABC  Beyond the Tank            1.6   6      6.38
        CBS  Hawaii Five-0              1.2   4      8.60
        NBC  Dateline NBC  (9-11PM)     1.0   4      5.44
        CW   The Messengers             0.2   1      0.65
                 
10:00PM CBS  Blue Bloods                1.3   5     11.28
        ABC  20 /20                     1.0   4      4.39

*Revisions*:
The Amazing Race and Beyond the Tank were both adjusted up a tenth while Cedric's Barber Battle was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Shark Tank earned a 1.6, down 11 percent from last weeks 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Beyond The Tank scored a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Your predictions were accurate. 20/20 garnered a 1.0, down 17 percent from a 1.2 for its most recent regular Friday episode.

On CBS, The Amazing Race notched a 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Hawaii Five-0 earned a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Blue Bloods scored a 1.3, up 30 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Grimm garnered a series low 0.9, down 10 percent from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline earned a 1.0, up 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Cedrics Barber Battle matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. Whose Line Is It Anyway matched last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Messengers matched last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

What amazes me is that that AI is getting regularly beaten by The Middle and smashed by Survivor, even in total viewers. I wonder how long Fox will stick with it. It's probably still makes a ton of money for them though.

The Voices ratings are down too. End of the Talent Shows coming?


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> What amazes me is that that AI is getting regularly beaten by The Middle and smashed by Survivor, even in total viewers. I wonder how long Fox will stick with it. It's probably still makes a ton of money for them though.
> 
> The Voices ratings are down too. End of the Talent Shows coming?


Supposedly these types of shows are cheaper to produce than hour-long dramas, even given the salaries that the famous judges/hosts probably get. There's a lot of product placement, so that probably helps a lot.

After the success of Who Wants to be a Millionaire, there was a huge glut of primetime gameshows, and those have all died off I think (on network TV at least). So eventually these competition shows will probably follow...


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, May 3, 2015*
#sunday #050315



Code:


Time      Net     Show                18-49 Rating/Sh    Viewers
7:00PM    ABC     AFH Videos                 1.4    6      5.61
          CBS     60 Minutes                 0.9    4      8.68
          NBC     Dateline -R (7-9PM)        0.8    3      4.96
          FOX     The Simpsons -R            0.7    3      1.98
                                                           
7:30PM    FOX     Bob's Burgers              1.0    4      2.24
                                                           
8:00PM    ABC     Once Upon A Time           1.7    6      5.31
          FOX     The Simpsons               1.3    5      3.12
          CBS     Madam Secretary            1.0    3      9.67
                                                           
8:30PM    FOX     Brooklyn Nine-Nine         1.2    4      2.72
                                                           
9:00PM    ABC     Secrets and Lies           1.8    5      6.53
          FOX     Family Guy                 1.7    5      3.68
          NBC     A.D.: The Bible Continues  1.1    3      5.47
          CBS     The Good Wife              0.9    3      8.35
                                                           
9:30PM    FOX     The Last Man on Earth      1.4    4      3.51
                                                           
10:00PM   ABC     Revenge                    1.2    4      4.82
          CBS     Battle Creek               0.7    2      6.18
          NBC     American Odyssey           0.5    2      3.11

*Revisions*:
Family Guy and Secrets and Lies were both adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos earned a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Once Upon A Time matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Secrets and Lies was even with last week's series high 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Revenge earned a 1.2, up two tenths from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

60 Minutes earned a 0.9, down two tenths from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. Madam Secretary matched last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Good Wife earned a 0.9, down a tenth from last week's series low 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Battle Creek matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Bob's Burgers garnered a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The Simpsons earned a 1.3, down two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine earned a 1.2, down three tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. Family Guy matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Last Man on Earth was even with last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, A.D.: The Bible Continues matched last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. American Odyssey was even with from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> What amazes me is that that AI is getting regularly beaten by The Middle and smashed by Survivor, even in total viewers. I wonder how long Fox will stick with it. It's probably still makes a ton of money for them though.
> 
> The Voices ratings are down too. End of the Talent Shows coming?


Comparing AI and The Middle ins't entirely apples and apples.

The Middle got 2 million viewers for half an hour. American Idol got 1.6 million viewers for 2 hours. I'm wondering if AI is still more valuable given that they show 4 times as many commercials during it.

Fox filled 2 hours with American Idol. To fill the same 2 hours, ABC paid for 4 different half hour sitcoms. It got 400k more viewers by doing so (with a bigger bump from 9-9:30 for Modern Family), but does that mean it made more money? Depends on the relative costs.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Comparing AI and The Middle ins't entirely apples and apples.
> 
> The Middle got 2 million viewers for half an hour. American Idol got 1.6 million viewers for 2 hours. I'm wondering if AI is still more valuable given that they show 4 times as many commercials during it.
> 
> Fox filled 2 hours with American Idol. To fill the same 2 hours, ABC paid for 4 different half hour sitcoms. It got 400k more viewers by doing so (with a bigger bump from 9-9:30 for Modern Family), but does that mean it made more money? Depends on the relative costs.


Ultimately, the decision is a little more complicated than that, because they have to factor in the potential of using that time slot for something else. For example (numbers pulled out of my a$$):

Production/Licensing cost for a one-hour episode of AI: $4,000,000.00
Revenue generated from ads aired during a one-hour episode of AI (24 @ $200k): $4,800,000
Network share of in-episode promotional revenue per episode of AI: $250,000.00
Net profit per episode of AI: $1,050,000.00

Production/Licensing cost for a 30-minute ABC sitcom: $1,500,000.00
Revenue generated from ads aired during ABC sitcom (12 @ $133k): $1,596,000.00
Network share of in-episode promotional revenue per episode of an ABC sitcom: $25,000.00
Net profit per episode of an ABC sitcom: $121,000.00

So on the surface, it seems like AI is much more profitable. But if that ABC sitcom gets to syndication and can then get a syndication fee of $500k (or more) per episode for a 5-7 year deal, and then get that same money all over again for a renewed deal, plus streaming rights, then suddenly the sitcom has the potential to end up more profitable in the long run since sitcoms have long-term value for rewatchability, whereas reality competition shows have very little value after being aired.

Then there is the analysis of what is the potential of the time slot. Maybe FOX could cancel AI and launch a new drama in that time slot that ends up being a huge hit like Empire and makes a lot more money per episode than AI. But there is also the more likely possibility that they launch a new drama in that time slot and it gets canceled after 13 episodes and the network makes little to no money from that show.

Maybe ABC could cancel The Middle and launch a new sitcom that would be the next Modern Family and they could make a lot more money from that time slot. Or they could launch the next Manhattan Love Story and lose money and end up with an empty time slot again next season.

So it's a huge chess match with lots of figures and lots of guessing and lots of potential risk. There's a reason the heads of these networks rarely keep their jobs longer than a few years.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, May 4, 2015*
#monday #050415



Code:


Time      Net    Show                  18-49 Rating/Sh   Vwrs Live+SD 
8:00PM    NBC    The Voice (8-10PM)            2.3   8       9.90
          ABC    DWTS (8-10PM)                 1.9   6      12.43
          FOX    Gotham                        1.7   6       4.93
          CBS    2 Broke Girls                 1.7   6       6.43
          CW     The Originals                 0.5   2       1.14
                                             
8:30PM    CBS    Mike & Molly                  1.6   5       6.79
                                                             
9:00PM    CBS    The Big Bang Theory -R        1.5   5       7.22
          FOX    The Following                 1.1   3       3.22
          CW     Jane the Virgin               0.5   1       1.05
                                                             
9:30PM    CBS    David Letterman:              1.5   5       8.14
                 A Life on Television (9:30-11PM)
                                                          
10:00PM   ABC    Castle                        1.4   4       8.26
          NBC    The Night Shift               1.3   4       5.53

*Revisions*:
2 Broke Girls and Mike & Molly were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.3, down three tenths from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift earned a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars scored a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's cycle low 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 1.4,even with last week.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls matched last week's series low 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly scored a series low 1.5, down two tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. A David Letterman special at 9:30 earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season finale of Gotham earned a 1.7, up two tenths from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Following earned a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Originals matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Jane the Virgin earned a 0.5, up a tenth from last week's 0.4 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, May 5, 2015*
#tuesday #050515



Code:


Time      Net   Show                18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers
8:00PM    CBS   NCIS                       2.0    7     14.05
          NBC   The Voice                  2.0    7      8.99
          ABC   Dancing with the Stars     1.4    5     10.29
          CW    The Flash                  1.4    5      3.62
          FOX   Hell's Kitchen             1.2    4      3.75
                                                         
9:00PM    CBS   NCIS: New Orleans          1.6    5     13.35
          ABC   S.H.I.E.L.D.               1.5    5      4.45
          NBC   Undateable (9-10PM)        1.3    4      4.21
          FOX   New Girl                   1.1    4      2.22
          CW    iZombie                    0.6    2      1.62
                                                         
9:30PM    FOX   Weird Loners               0.6    2      1.55
                                                         
10:00PM   NBC   Chicago Fire               1.6    5      6.76
          CBS   Person Of Interest         1.1    4      8.18
          ABC   Forever                    1.1    4      4.13

*Revisions*:
The Voice was each adjusted up a tenth while iZombie was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC and CBS tied for was number one among adults 18-49, while CBS led with total viewers.

Note: The CW was preempted in the Chicago market for MLB baseball. Adjustments are likely.

On NBC, The Voice earned a series low 1.9, down three tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. A special live Undateable (which aired separate, live telecasts on both the East and West coasts) scored a 1.3, up a tenth from last week's season low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago Fire matched last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS matched last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS New Orleans scored a 1.6, down from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Person Of Interest notched a series low 1.1, down three tenths from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars notched a 1.4, down three tenths from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. matched last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. The season (series?) finale of Forever earned a 1.1, up a tenth from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash garnered a 1.4, down from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. iZombie matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen earned a 1.2, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. New Girl scored a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Weird Loners matched last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Ultimately, the decision is a little more complicated than that, because they have to factor in the potential of using that time slot for something else. For example (numbers pulled out of my a$$):
> 
> Production/Licensing cost for a one-hour episode of AI: $4,000,000.00
> Revenue generated from ads aired during a one-hour episode of AI (24 @ $200k): $4,800,000
> Network share of in-episode promotional revenue per episode of AI: $250,000.00
> Net profit per episode of AI: $1,050,000.00
> 
> Production/Licensing cost for a 30-minute ABC sitcom: $1,500,000.00
> Revenue generated from ads aired during ABC sitcom (12 @ $133k): $1,596,000.00
> Network share of in-episode promotional revenue per episode of an ABC sitcom: $25,000.00
> Net profit per episode of an ABC sitcom: $121,000.00
> 
> So on the surface, it seems like AI is much more profitable. But if that ABC sitcom gets to syndication and can then get a syndication fee of $500k (or more) per episode for a 5-7 year deal, and then get that same money all over again for a renewed deal, plus streaming rights, then suddenly the sitcom has the potential to end up more profitable in the long run since sitcoms have long-term value for rewatchability, whereas reality competition shows have very little value after being aired.
> 
> Then there is the analysis of what is the potential of the time slot. Maybe FOX could cancel AI and launch a new drama in that time slot that ends up being a huge hit like Empire and makes a lot more money per episode than AI. But there is also the more likely possibility that they launch a new drama in that time slot and it gets canceled after 13 episodes and the network makes little to no money from that show.
> 
> Maybe ABC could cancel The Middle and launch a new sitcom that would be the next Modern Family and they could make a lot more money from that time slot. Or they could launch the next Manhattan Love Story and lose money and end up with an empty time slot again next season.
> 
> So it's a huge chess match with lots of figures and lots of guessing and lots of potential risk. There's a reason the heads of these networks rarely keep their jobs longer than a few years.


I would think that these networks look at trends, and if something has been trending downward for a few years now, and other shows of the that genre on theirs and other networks are also trending downward, it might be time to cut the cord and take a risk on something with a bigger upside. There has to be the sweetspot where that's feasible. Question is, what is the sweetspot?


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> After the success of Who Wants to be a Millionaire, there was a huge glut of primetime gameshows, and those have all died off I think (on network TV at least). So eventually these competition shows will probably follow...


That's kind of funny, since primetime game shows seem to be SLIGHTLY coming back.. There was the ~10 day one last season (??)... ok, had to look it up.. 2 years ago.. "The Million Second Quiz"..

Now they're advertising the heck out of(*) "500 Questions". Enough to get me to make a OnePass.

(*) I skip ads, so when I see an ad *repeatedly*, it's probably being run a LOT.


----------



## astrohip

Wonder why so many shows are ending well before sweeps is over? There was a time when shows spaced their episodes so they had the last 3-4 in May, to hit sweeps month. Now most shows ended this past week, with a very few ending this coming week. But there are two weeks left in sweeps.

Any idea?


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Wonder why so many shows are ending well before sweeps is over? There was a time when shows spaced their episodes so they had the last 3-4 in May, to hit sweeps month. Now most shows ended this past week, with a very few ending this coming week. But there are two weeks left in sweeps.
> 
> Any idea?


I've been wondering this for a few years as I've been seeing this trend. I think there are a few factors:

1. Sweeps don't matter nearly as much as they used to.

2. Most of the bragging rights for which networks will win the season in the various demos is already sewn up.

3. As the weather gets warmer, the ratings drop, so the networks want to get their episodes in while people are still sitting inside watching TV.

4. Some networks use the last week of sweeps to give their summer shows a head start.

5. To the extent that sweeps still do matter, networks will air some special programming during sweeps month, so they have to free up some time slots for the specials.

But mostly, I think it's #1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, May 6, 2015 *
#wednesday #050615



Code:


Time    Net   Show             18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   Survivor                  2.1  8     9.22
        ABC   The Middle                1.7  6     6.99
        FOX   American Idol (8-10PM)    1.4  5     6.93
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura    0.9  3     6.04
        CW    Arrow                     1.0  3     2.54
    
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs             2.0  7     6.81
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Modern Family             2.9  9     8.57
        CBS   Criminal Minds            1.8  6     9.61
        NBC   Law And Order: SVU        1.2  4     6.11
        CW    Supernatural              0.6  2     1.45
                  
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish                 2.2  7     6.89
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago PD                1.4  5     6.54
        ABC   Nashville                 1.3  4     4.99
        CBS   CSI: Cyber                1.2  4     7.33

*Revisions*:
Nashville, Arrow and The Goldbergs were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 while American Idol, black-ish, Supernatural, and Criminal Minds were adjusted down a tenth versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.
On ABC, The Middle earned a 1.7, down three tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The Goldbergs earned a 1.9, down two tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Modern Family matched last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish notched a 2.3, up three tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Nashville earned a 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.1, down a tenth from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. Criminal Minds scored a 1.9, down a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber matched last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, American Idol earned a 1.5, down from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 0.9, down a tenth from its last original's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU garnered a series low 1.2, down massively from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. scored a series low matching 1.4, down four tenths from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Arrow matched last week's 0.9 adults 18- 49 rating. Supernatural was even with last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday May 7, 2015*
#thursday #050715



Code:


Time    Net   Show             18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory      3.7  14     14.64
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy           2.1   8      7.74
        FOX   Bones (8-10PM)           1.1   4      4.49
        CW    The Vampire Diaries      0.6   2      1.32
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU -R      0.6   2      3.31
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The Odd Couple           1.8   7      8.19
        
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                  2.2   7      7.44
        CBS   The Odd Couple           1.5   5      7.03
        NBC   The Blacklist            1.4   5      6.90
        CW    Reign                    0.3   1      0.97
                  
9:30PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory -R   1.4   5      6.98
                  
10:00PM CBS   Elementary               1.1   4      6.92
        ABC   American Crime           1.0   3      4.17
        NBC   Dateline                 0.8   3      4.91

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths while Grey's Anatomy was adjusted down a single tenth 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC and CBS tied for number one among adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.2, down from last week's 2.6 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal returned to a 2.2 after its last original's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. Inexplicably renewed American Crime notched a 1.0, up a tenth from last weeks series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 3.5, up a tenth from last week's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. A double shot of The Odd Couple earned a series low 1.8 at 8:30 and then another series low 1.5 at 9:00, both down significantly from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. Elementary notched a 1.1, down a tenth from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, The Blacklist scored a 1.4, up two tenths from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline earned a 0.8, down a tenth from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, a two hour Bones scored a 1.1, up a tenth from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries garnered a 0.6, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Reign matched last week's series low 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

I'm kind of surprised they renewed Bones for another season.


----------



## astrohip

Cable Top 25:'Game of Thrones' Tops Cable Viewership for the Week Ending May 10, 2015

Game of Thrones topped cable viewership for the week ending May 10, 2015 with 6559 million viewers.



Code:


Rank Shows                        Net     Day    Time          Viewers 
                                                              Live+SD (000)
1    GAME OF THRONES              HBOM    Sun    09:03P-10:00P    6559
2    NBA PLAYOFFS-CONF SEMIS L    ESPN    Fri    08:04P-10:43P    5614
3    NBA PLAYOFFS- ROUND 2 L      TNT     Sun    08:30P-11:32P    5030
4    NBA PLAYOFFS-CONF SEMIS L    ESPN    Fri    10:43P-01:20A    4989
5    NBA PLAYOFFS- ROUND 2 L      TNT     Wed    09:40P-12:46A    4729
6    NBA PLAYOFFS- ROUND 2 L      TNT     Mon    09:40P-12:29A    4661
7    NBA PLAYOFFS- ROUND 2 L      TNT     Mon    07:00P-09:40P    4594
8    NBA PLAYOFFS- ROUND 2 L      TNT     Wed    07:00P-09:40P    4149
9    NBA PLAYOFFS- ROUND 2 L      TNT     Tue    10:44P-01:21A    4141
10   WWE ENTERTAINMENT            USA     Mon    09:00P-10:00P    3709
11   WWE ENTERTAINMENT            USA     Mon    10:00P-11:11P    3588
12   WWE ENTERTAINMENT            USA     Mon    08:00P-09:00P    3422
13   NBA PLAYOFFS- ROUND 2 L      TNT     Tue    08:00P-10:44P    2986
14   19 KIDS AND COUNTING         TLC     Tue    08:00P-10:01P    2968
15   BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    Tue    09:30P-10:00P    2709
16   LOVE & HIP HOP ATLANTA 4     VH1     Mon    08:00P-09:00P    2650
17   BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    Sun    10:00P-10:30P    2614
18   REAL HOUSEWIVES ATLANTA      BRAV    Sun    08:00P-09:30P    2588
19   THE OREILLY FACTOR           FOXN    Mon    08:00P-09:00P    2585
20   WWE SMACKDOWN                SYFY    Thu    08:00P-10:00P    2575
21   DEADLIEST CATCH              DISC    Tue    09:00P-10:00P    2557
22   BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    Sun    10:30P-11:00P    2549
23   BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    Sun    09:00P-09:30P    2534
24   NASCAR SPRINT CUP RACIN L    FS1     Sat    07:25P-11:07P    2480
25   BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    Sun    08:30P-09:00P    2476


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, May 8, 2015* 
#friday #050815


Code:


Time   Net  Show                   18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers
8:00   ABC  Shark Tank                     1.6   7     6.68
       CBS  The Amazing Race               1.1   5     5.48
       NBC  Grimm                          1.0   4     4.21
       CW   Whose Line Is It Anyway        0.5   2     1.38
       FOX  Scream (8-10PM)                0.4   2     1.25
            
8:30   CW   Whose Line Is It Anyway - R    0.3   1     1.18
            
9:00   ABC  Beyond The Tank                1.4   5     5.60
       CBS  Hawaii Five-0                  1.1   4     8.57
       NBC  Dateline (9-11PM)              1.1   4     5.72
       CW   The Messengers                 0.2   1     0.68
            
10:00  ABC  20/20                          1.2   4     5.04
       CBS  Hawaii Five-0:Season Finale    1.1   4     8.27

*Revisions*:
Shark Tank, The Amazing Race and the 10PM episode of were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, Shark Tank earned a 1.5, down a tenth from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Beyond The Tank scored a 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 garnered a 1.2, up two tenths from last week's 1.0adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, Grimm garnered a 1.0, up a tenth from last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline earned a x from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race notched a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. A special two-hour Hawaii Five-0 earned a 1.1 at 9PM and the 10PM finale earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, both down from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Whose Line Is It Anyway earned a 0.5, up two tenths from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating. Recently canceled The Messengers matched last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

For comparison, here's last week's list of the most popular shows by total viewers.

Prime-time viewership numbers compiled by Nielsen for May 4-11. Listings include the week's ranking and viewership.

1. "The Big Bang Theory," CBS, 14.6 million.

2. "NCIS," CBS, 14.5 million.

3. "NCIS: New Orleans," CBS, 13.4 million.

4. "Dancing With the Stars," ABC, 12.4 million.

5. "Dancing With the Stars-Results Show," ABC, 10.3 million.

6. "The Voice" (Monday), NBC, 9.9 million.

7. "Criminal Minds," CBS, 9.6 million.

8. "The Good Wife," CBS, 9.4 million.

9. "Survivor," CBS, 9.2 million.

10. "The Voice" (Tuesday), NBC, 9.0 million.

11. "60 Minutes" (Special), CBS, 8.8 million.

12. "60 Minutes," CBS, 8.580 million.

13. "Modern Family," ABC, 8.572 million.

14. "Hawaii Five-O," CBS, 8.570 million.

15. "Hawaii Five-O" (Special), CBS, 8.27 million.

16. "Castle," ABC, 8.26 million.

17. "The Odd Couple," CBS, 8.188 million.

18. "Person of Interest," CBS, 8.177 million.

19. "Letterman: A Life on TV," CBS, 8.1 million.

20. "Grey's Anatomy," ABC, 7.7 million.


----------



## astrohip

So the #20 OTA show still beats the #1 cable show...



JYoung said:


> 20. "Grey's Anatomy," ABC, 7.7 million.





astrohip said:


> 1 GAME OF THRONES HBO 6.6 million


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, May 10, 2015*
#sunday #051015


Code:


Time    Net   Show                         18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers
7:00    ABC   America's Funniest Home Videos       1.4   6      5.91
        CBS   60 Minutes                           1.1   5      8.38
        NBC   PGA/Dateline - R (8-10PM)            0.9   5      5.07
        FOX   The Simpsons - R                     0.5   2      1.47
              
7:30    FOX   Bob's Burgers - R                    0.6   2      1.44
              
8:00    ABC   Once Upon A Time:Seas. Finale        1.8   6      5.51
        CBS   60 Minutes                           1.2   4      8.84
        FOX   The Simpsons                         1.2   4      2.77
        NBC   Dateline - R                         0.8   3      3.77
              
8:30    FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine                   1.3   4      2.56
              
9:00    CBS   The Good Wife                        1.2   4      9.35
        FOX   Family Guy - R                       1.2   4      2.57
        NBC   A.D. The Bible Continues             0.9   3      4.53
              
9:30    FOX   Bob's Burgers                        1.2   3      2.47
              
10:00   ABC   Revenge - Series Finale              1.3   4      4.80
        CBS   Battle Creek                         0.8   3      6.31
        NBC   American Odyssey                     0.5   2      2.69

*Revisions*:
Once Upon A Time and Brooklyn Nine-Nine were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings. Final golf numbers are also below.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The two-hour season finale of Once Upon A Time scored a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, with each hour earning a 1.7, even with last week. The series finale of Revenge garnered a 1.3, up 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

60 Minutes earned a 1.1, up 22 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 8PM scored a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of The Good Wife scored a 1.2, up 33 percent from last week's series low 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. The canceled Battle Creek garnered a 0.8, up 12 percent from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Simpsons earned a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine scored a from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. . Bobs Burgers notched a 1.2, up 20 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating at 7:30PM.

On NBC, A.D.: The Bible Continues earned a 0.9, down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. American Odyssey matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, May 11, 2015*
#monday #051115


Code:


Time    Net   Show                          18-49 Rtg/Shr   Viewers 
8:00    NBC   The Voice (8-10:01PM)               2.4   8     10.05
        ABC   DWTS (8-10:01PM)                    2.2   7     13.48
        CBS   2 Broke Girls                       1.6   6      6.96
        FOX   The Following                       1.0   3      3.21
        CW    The Originals - Season Finale       0.5   2      1.19
              
8:30    CBS   Mike & Molly                        1.7   6      7.69
              
9:00    CBS   Stalker                             1.3   4      6.37
        FOX   The Following                       1.0   3      3.07
        CW    Jane The Virgin - Season Finale     0.5   1      1.24
              
10:00   ABC   Castle - Season Finale              1.4   4      8.44
        CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles                   1.3   4      8.21
        NBC   The Night Shift                     1.2   4      4.92

*Revisions*:
Dancing With The Stars and the second hour of The Following were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.4, up 4 percent from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift scored a 1.2, down 8 percent from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing With the Stars scored a 2.1, up 11 percent from last week's cycle low 1.9 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Castle matched last weeks 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls notched a 1.6, down 6 percent from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly scored a 1.7, up 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker garnered a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, even with its most recent episode. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a 1.3, down 7 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode.

On FOX, The Following earned a 1.0 at 8PM, down 9 percent from last weeks 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 9PM scored a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, the season finale of The Originals matched last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Jane the Virgin matched last weeks 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, May 12, 2015*
#tuesday #051215



Code:


Time   Net   Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers (Millions)
8:00   NBC   The Voice                        2.1   7        9.14
       CBS   NCIS - Season Finale             2.0   7       14.94
       ABC   Dancing With the Stars           1.5   5       10.16
       CW    The Flash                        1.5   5        3.65
       FOX   Hell's Kitchen                   1.2   4        3.26
                                                        
9:00   CBS   NCIS:New Orl.-Seas Finale        1.7   5       13.61
       NBC   Undateable (9-10PM)-Seas Finale  1.3   4        4.01
       FOX   American Idol                    1.3   4        5.55
       ABC   SHIELD (9-11PM)-Seas Finale      1.3   4        3.88
       CW    iZombie                          0.6   2        1.70
                                                        
10:00  NBC   Chicago Fire-Seas Finale         1.5   5        6.66
       CBS   CSI:Cyber                        1.2   4        8.66

*Revisions*:
The Flash, NCIS and American Idol were each adjusted up a tenth while iZombie was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS and NBC tied for number one among adults 18-49, while CBS led with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.1, up 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Undateable matched last weeks hour long episode with a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating for both its 9 and 9:30PM episodes. The season finale of Chicago Fire notched a 1.5, down from 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the season finale of NCIS earned a 1.9, down 5 percent from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of NCIS New Orleans scored a 1.7, up 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber matched last Wednesdays 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing With The Stars notched a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The two-hour season finale of Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. garnered a series low 1.3, down 13 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. A Tuesday episode of American Idol scored a 1.2, down 14 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for last Wednesdays episode.

On the CW, The Flash matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. iZombie scored a 0.7, up 17 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, May 13, 2015*
#wednesday #051315



Code:


Time    Net   Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers
8:00    CBS   Survivor                            2.3   8     9.61
        ABC   The Middle - Season Finale          1.8   7     7.03
        FOX   American Idol (8-10)-Seas Finale    1.7   6     8.03
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura              1.0   4     6.17
        CW    Arrow  - Season Finale              1.0   4     2.83
              
8:30    ABC   The Goldbergs - Season Finale       2.0   7     6.70
              
9:00    ABC   Modern Family                       2.7   9     8.13
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU                    1.6   5     6.82
        CBS   CSI: Cyber                          1.2   4     6.68
        CW    Supernatural                        0.7   2     1.75
              
9:30    ABC   black-ish                           2.0   6     6.14
              
10:00   NBC   Chicago P.D.                        1.6   5     6.94
        CBS   CSI: Cyber - Season Finale          1.2   4     6.68
        ABC   Nashville - Season Finale           1.2   4     4.65

*Revisions*:
Law & Order: SVU, Survivor, The Middle and American Idol were each adjusted up a tenth while black-ish, Supernatural and Nashville were each adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one in adults 18-49 while FOX won with total viewers.

Note: The CW was preempted in CHicago for MLB baseball. Ratings for the CW may be adjusted in the final ratings.

On ABC, the season finale of The Middle matched last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating and was down 15 percent from a 2.0 for last years season finale. The season finale of The Goldbergs tied last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating and was up 43 percent from a 1.4 for last years season finale. Modern Family garnered a 2.7, down 7 percent from last week's 2.9 adults 18-49 rating. black-ish notched a 2.1, down 5 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Nashville matched last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor garnered a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating. CSI: Cyber at 9PM matched last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale at 10PM also earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season finale of American Idol earned a 1.6, up 7 percent from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating and up 29 percent from a 1.3 for Tuesday's performance finale but down 38 percent from a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating for last year's finale and ranking as the series lowest rated finale ever. Since American Idol ran over until 10:06PM, it may be adjusted in the finals.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.0, up 11 percent from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU garnered a 1.5, up 25 percent from last week's series low 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. scored a 1.6, up 14 percent from last week's series low 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the season finale of Arrow matched last week's 1.0 adults 18- 49 rating and was up 10 percent from a 0.9 for last years season finale.Supernatural notched a 0.8, up 33 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday May 14, 2015 *
#thursday #051415



Code:


Time    Net  Show                        18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers
8:00   ABC   Grey's Anatomy - Season Finale      2.2   8     8.33
       CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R             2.0   8     9.57
       FOX   Bones                               1.0   4     4.71
       NBC   Law & Order: SVU - R                0.7   3     3.75
       CW    The Vampire Diaries-Seas Finale     0.7   3     1.44
             
8:30   CBS   The Odd Couple - Season Finale      1.8   6     8.17
             
9:00   ABC   Scandal - Season Finale             2.3   8     8.08
       CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R             1.9   6     8.06
       NBC   The Blacklist -Season Finale        1.6   5     7.49
       FOX   Wayward Pines - Series Premiere     1.0   3     3.76
       CW    Reign - Season Finale               0.3   1     0.83
             
9:30   CBS   The Big Bang Theory - R             1.8   6     7.91
             
10:00  CBS   Elementary                          1.2   4     6.96
       NBC   Dateline                            1.0   3     4.97
       ABC   American Crime - Season Finale      1.0   3     4.21

*Revisions*:
The Blacklist was adjusted up a tenth while Reign was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49, while CBS won with total viewers.

On ABC, the season finale of Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.2, up 5 percent from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating but down 15 percent from a 2.6 for last year's season finale. The season finale of Scandal scored a 2.3 up 5 percent from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating but down 32 percent from a 3.4 for last year's season finale. Your predictions were too optimistic. The season finale of American Crime matched last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the season finale of The Odd Couple matched last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Elementary notched a 1.2, up 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating but down 14 percent from a 1.4 for last year's season finale.

On NBC, The Blacklist season finale scored a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Dateline earned a 1.0, up 25 percent from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating, but down 42 percent from a 2.6 for last season's finale

On FOX, Bones garnered a 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Wayward Pines notched a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating, up 11 percent from a 0.9 for last season's Gang Related premiere. Your predictions were too optimistic.

On The CW, The Vampire Diaries season finale garnered a 0.7, up 17 percent from last week's 0.6 adults 18-49 rating but down 13 percent from a 0.8 for last year's season finale. The season finale of Reign earned a 0.4, up 33 percent from last week's series low 0.3 adults 18-49 rating and even with last year's finale.


----------



## JYoung

I can't believe the Mysteries of Laura got renewed with those ratings.

Wayward Pines is dead man walking but it's only ten episodes so I guess it's ok as summer burnoff material.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, May 15, 2015*
#friday #051515



Code:


Time   Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers 
8:00   ABC   Shark Tank                      1.5   7     7.04
       CBS   The Amazing Race                1.1   5     5.72
       NBC   Grimm                           1.1   4     4.74
       FOX   Scream II 8-10PM                0.5   2     1.49
       CW    Whose Line is it Anyway         0.3   1     1.17
                 
8:30   CW    Whose Line is it Anyway -R      0.3   1     1.13
                 
9:00   ABC   Beyond the Tank                 1.5   6     6.23
       NBC   Dateline NBC  (9-11PM)          0.9   3     5.41
       CBS   ACM Presents: Duets (9-11PM)    0.7   3     4.97
       CW    The Messengers                  0.2   1     0.71
                 
10:00  ABC   20 /20                          1.1   4     5.47

*Revisions*:
The Amazing Race was adjusted up a tenth while The Messengers was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Friday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: The CW was preempted in New York City for MLB baseball. Ratings are likely to be adjusted in the finals.

On ABC, the season finale of Shark Tank earned a 1.5, down 6 percent from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating and down 12 percent from a 1.7 for last years finale. Beyond The Tank scored a 1.5, up 7 percent from last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. 20/20 garnered a 1.1, down 8 percent from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the season finale of Grimm garnered a 1.1, up 10 percent from last weeks 1.0 adults 18-49 rating but down 15 percent from a 1.3 for last years season finale. Dateline earned a 0.9, down 18 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race finale notched a 1.0, down 9 percent from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating and down 44 percent from a 1.8 from last Mays finale, which aired on Sunday. The special ACM: Superstar Duets earned a 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Whose Line Is It Anyway scored a 0.3, down 40 percent from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. The Messengers garnered a 0.3, up 50 percent from last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, May 17, 2015*
#sunday #051715


Code:


Time      Net     Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers
7:00PM    ABC     America's Funniest Home Videos   1.4     6      6.41
          CBS     60 Minutes                       1.0     4      8.99
          NBC     Dateline -R (7-9PM)              1.0     4      5.78
          FOX     The Simpsons -R                  0.6     2      1.57
                                                                  
7:30PM    FOX     Bob's Burgers                    0.9     4      1.95
                                                               
8:00PM    ABC     Billboard Music Awards (8-11PM)  3.8    12     11.18
          FOX     The Simpsons                     1.3     5      2.82
          CBS     I love Lucy Superstar special    0.9     3      6.40
                                                               
8:30PM    FOX     Brooklyn Nine-Nine               1.1     4      2.35
                                                               
9:00PM    FOX     Family Guy                       1.3     4      2.85
          NBC     A.D.: The Bible Continues        0.8     2      4.80
          CBS     Battle Creek                     0.6     2      5.10
                                                                  
9:30PM    FOX     Bob's Burgers                    1.1     3      2.44
                                                                  
10:00PM   CBS     Battle Creek                     0.6     2      5.30
          NBC     American Odyssey                 0.4     1      2.63

*Revisions*:
The Simpsons and Billboard Music Awards were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Sunday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one with adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On ABC, America's Funniest Home Videos matched last week's 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. The 2015 Billboard Music Awards earned a 3.7 adults 18-49 rating, up from last year's 3.5 adults 18-49 rating.

60 Minutes earned a 1.0, down a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 rating. The I Love Lucy Superstar special garnered a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. A double shot of the canceled Battle Creek garnered a series low 0.6 at 9PM and 10PM, down two tenths from last week's 0.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, The Simpsons matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. Brooklyn Nine-Nine scored a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. . Bobs Burgers notched a 0.9 at 7:30PM and a 1.1 at 9:30PM, both down from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, A.D.: The Bible Continues earned a series low 0.8, down from last week's 0.9 adults 18-49 rating. American Odyssey earned a series low 0.4, down a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, May 18, 2015 *
#monday #051815


Code:


Time      Net     Show                18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers
8:00PM    NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)         2.6    8    11.32
          ABC     DWTS (8-9PM)               2.3    8    14.35
          CBS     2 Broke Girls              2.0    7     7.56
          FOX     The Following              1.0    3     3.13
          CW      Celeste/Jesse Forever -R   0.1    0     0.48
                                         
8:30PM    CBS     Mike & Molly               1.9    6     7.75
                                                          
9:00PM    ABC     The Bachelorette (9-11PM)  2.1    7     7.10
          CBS     Stalker                    1.3    4     6.79
          FOX     The Following              0.9    3     3.05
                                                          
10:00PM   CBS     NCIS: LA                   1.4    4     9.33
          NBC     The Night Shift            1.2    4     5.20

*Revisions*:
Dancing With The Stars, Stalker and Mike & Molly were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.
On NBC, The Voice earned a 2.6, up two tenths from last week's 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The Night Shift matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing With the Stars matched last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of The Bachelorette earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from the 2.0 adults 18-49 rating last season's premiere earned.

On CBS, 2 Broke Girls notched a 2.0, up four tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Mike & Molly scored a 1.8, up a tenth from last week's 1.7 adults 18-49 rating. Stalker earned a series low matching 1.2, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating. NCIS: Los Angeles garnered a 1.4, up a tenth from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the The Following earned a 1.0 at 8PM, and the series finale earned a series low matching 0.9, down from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, May 19, 2015 *
#tuesday #051915



Code:


Time    Net  Show                18-49 Rating/Sh    Viewers
8:00PM  ABC  The Bachelorette            1.9   7      7.09
        NBC  The Voice Recap             1.6   6      7.83
        CW   The Flash                   1.5   5      3.87
        FOX  Hell's Kitchen              1.3   5      3.51
        CBS  NCIS -R                     1.0   4      9.15
                 
9:00PM  NBC  The Voice (9-11PM)          2.9   9     11.56
        ABC  DWTS (9-11PM)               2.3   7     13.49
        FOX  Hell's Kitchen              1.3   4      3.51
        CBS  NCIS: New Orleans -R        0.9   3      7.25
        CW   iZombie                     0.6   2      1.50
                 
10:00PM CBS  NCIS -R                     0.9   3      6.48

*Revisions*:
The Flash, The Voice and Hell's Kitchen were each adjusted up a tenth while iZombie was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 while ABC topped total viewers.

On NBC, the season finale of The Voice earned 2.8 adults 18-49 rating from 9-11PM, up seven tenths from last week's 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, but down significantly from 2014's spring finale, which earned a 3.3 adults 18-49 rating. Earlier in the night a special recap show earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Bachelorette earned a 1.9, down from yesterday's 2.1 premiere rating. Dancing With The Stars notched a 2.3, up significantly from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, but down a tenth from last spring's finale.

On FOX, Hells Kitchen matched last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. A second episode at 9PM earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, The Flash earned a 1.4, down a tenth from last week's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating. iZombie matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## TAsunder

astrohip said:


> So the #20 OTA show still beats the #1 cable show...


Just catching up on this thread, but I don't think this is true for anything beyond total viewers. GoT has gotten > 3.0 in the 18-49 demo generally, which would put it in the top 3 for the week. And certainly, The Walking Dead's ratings completely annihilate everything on right now.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, May 20, 2015*
#wednesday #052015

*Last night of May Sweeps*


Code:


Time    Net  Show              18-49 Rating/Sh  Vwrs Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  CBS  Survivor (8-10PM)         2.3   7     9.74
        ABC  500 Questions             1.2   5     5.06
        FOX  MasterChef (8-10PM)       1.2   4     3.39
        NBC  The Mysteries of Laura    1.1   4     7.05
        CW   Supernatural -R           0.3   1     0.97
        
9:00PM  ABC  Modern Family             2.3   8     7.20
        NBC  Law and Order: SVU        1.4   5     6.96
        CW   Supernatural              0.7   2     1.73
                 
9:30PM  ABC  black-ish                 1.6   5     5.36
                 
10:00PM CBS  Survivor Reunion          1.8   6     7.21
        NBC  Chicago PD                1.4   5     7.21
        ABC  Celebrity Wife Swap       1.0   3     3.23

*Revisions*:
Suvivor, Survivor: Reunion and Modern Family were each adjusted up a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was number one in adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, the season finale of Survivor garnered a x from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The reunion show at 10PM earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the series premiere of 500 Questions earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of Modern Family garnered a series low 2.2, down sharply from last week's 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. The season finale of black-ish notched a series low 1.6, down four tenths from last week's 2.0 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Celebrity Wife Swap earned a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season premiere of MasterChef earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On NBC, the season finale of The Mysteries of Laura earned a 1.1, up from last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating. Law & Order: SVU garnered a 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. Chicago P.D. scored a 1.4, down two tenths from last week's 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, the season finale of Supernatural matched last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Thanks to Matt Webb Mitovich at TVLine for putting together a treasure trove of ratings rankings for the 2014-2015 TV season. Wednesday night was the end of May sweeps, and the end of the "official" TV season.

Full article: http://tvline.com/2015/05/22/tv-season-rankings-2014-2015-empire-big-bang-theory/

Excerpts:

*TOP RETURNING COMEDY | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | The Big Bang Theory, CBS (6.5 rating, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | Modern Family, ABC (5.4)
3 | The Goldbergs, ABC (3.2)
4 | Family Guy, FOX (3.2)
5 | Two and a Half Men, CBS (3.1)
*In Total Viewers *| The Big Bang Theory (21.3 million)

*TOP NEW COMEDY | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | black-ish, ABC (3.3, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | The Odd Couple, CBS (2.9)
3 | Last Man on Earth, FOX (2.8)
4 | Fresh Off the Boat, ABC (2.4)
5 | Galavant, ABC (1.9)
*In Total Viewers* | The Odd Couple (12 million)

*TOP RETURNING DRAMA | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | Scandal, ABC (4.5, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | The Blacklist, NBC (4.2)
3 | Greys Anatomy, ABC (3.9)
4 | Criminal Minds, CBS (3.7)
5 | NCIS, CBS (3.6)
*In Total Viewers* | NCIS (21.4 million)

*TOP NEW DRAMA | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | Empire, FOX (7.1, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | How to Get Away With Murder, ABC (5.0)
3 | Gotham, FOX (3.7)
4 | Scorpion, CBS (3.6)
5 | NCIS: New Orleans, CBS (2.9)
*In Total Viewers* | NCIS: New Orleans (18.6 million)

*TOP REALITY SHOW | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | The Voice (Monday), NBC (4.2, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | The Voice (Tuesday), NBC (4.0)
3 | Survivor, CBS (3.1)
4 | The Bachelor, ABC (3.0)
5 | American Idol (Thursday), FOX (2.9)
*In Total Viewers* | Dancing With the Stars, ABC (15 million)

*TOP-RATED CANCELLED* SHOWS | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | The Following, FOX (2.1, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
1 | CSI, CBS (2.1)
2 | Forever, ABC (2.0)
2 | Revenge, ABC (2.0)
2 | Resurrection, ABC (2.0)
2 | The Millers, CBS (2.0)
*In Total Viewers *| CSI, CBS (11.2 million)
_* Versus series that entered their announced final seasons_
*
LOWEST-RATED RENEWED SHOWS (SCRIPTED) | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | The 100, The CW (0.9, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | Jane, The CW (0.8)
3 | Reign, The CW (0.7)
*Total Viewers* | Reign (1.75 million)

*TOP 10 BY DEMO*
NBC Sunday Night Football, NBC (7.3)
Empire, Fox (7.1)
The Big Bang Theory, CBS (6.5)
Thursday Night Football, CBS/NFL (5.9)
Modern Family, ABC (5.4)
How to Get Away With Murder, ABC (5.0)
The OT, FOX (4.6)
Scandal, ABC (4.5)
The Blacklist, NBC (4.2)
The Voice (Monday), NBC (4.2)

*TOP 10 BY TOTAL VIEWERS*
NCIS, CBS (21.4 million)
The Big Bang Theory, CBS (21.3 million)
Sunday Night Football, NBC (20.8 million)
NCIS: New Orleans, CBS (18.6 million)
Empire, FOX (17.3 million)
Thursday Night Football, CBS/NFL (17.1 million)
The Blacklist, NBC (15.4 million)
Scorpion, CBS (15.2 million)
Blue Bloods, CBS (15.1 million)
Dancing With the Stars, ABC (15 million)


----------



## TAsunder

Hmmm... some of those numbers seem higher than I recall. Modern Family, for instance. I don't remember it ever getting over a 4.0, but even if it did, it's usually in the 3.x range. Same for How To Get Away With Murder.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Hmmm... some of those numbers seem higher than I recall. Modern Family, for instance. I don't remember it ever getting over a 4.0, but even if it did, it's usually in the 3.x range. Same for How To Get Away With Murder.


Those numbers in Astrohip's most recent post are Live + 7, meaning they include additional viewers who watched on DVR within 7 days of the original airing. The daily numbers we typically see in this thread are Live + Same Day, so they're obviously lower than L+7.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> Those numbers in Astrohip's most recent post are Live + 7, meaning they include additional viewers who watched on DVR within 7 days of the original airing. The daily numbers we typically see in this thread are Live + Same Day, so they're obviously lower than L+7.


Ahh... good call. Don't we normally see L+3 here though? If not, what are the adjustments they are always making?


----------



## Azlen

TAsunder said:


> Ahh... good call. Don't we normally see L+3 here though? If not, what are the adjustments they are always making?


Those are later that same day adjustments to the overnights. They usually are for pre-emptions and things like that. The live +3 and live +7 numbers don't seem to be as readily available as the live + same day numbers.


----------



## realityboy

Azlen said:


> Those are later that same day adjustments to the overnights. They usually are for pre-emptions and things like that. The live +3 and live +7 numbers don't seem to be as readily available as the live + same day numbers.


Even when they are available, they're sort of pointless outside of press releases. Advertisers only care about the C3* which is rarely available at all but close enough to the live + same day.

*C3 is live + 3, but only counts the people that watch the commercials.


----------



## aindik

There are people who DVR a show and then watch the commercials?

:jerryseinfeld: WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE?


----------



## realityboy

aindik said:


> There are people who DVR a show and then watch the commercials?
> 
> :jerryseinfeld: WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE?


Lol. Very few people. That's why the live is pretty much the same as C3.


----------



## astrohip

[I won't be doing daily ratings on a regular basis until the Fall 2015 TV season starts. However, I will do an occasional ratings post, mainly when a summer show I care about premieres, or some other special event. If you have any special requests, please post them. I'm happy to do this, it doesn't take much time, but there's so little to report during the summer I use the time for a well-deserved hiatus. ]

*
Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, May 25, 2015 (Live + Same Day) *
#monday #052515 #ANW


Code:


Time    Net    Show                      18-49 Rtg/Shr    Viewers (millions)
8:00    NBC    American Ninja Warrior (8-10)   1.8   6        5.87
        ABC    500 Questions                   1.1   4        5.23
        CBS    2 Broke Girls - R               1.1   4        5.38
        FOX    Master Chef - R (8-10PM)        0.7   2        2.32
        CW     Memorial Day -R (8-10PM)        0.3   1        1.06
                                                            
8:30    CBS    Mike & Molly - R                1.0   3        5.28
                                                            
9:00    ABC    The Bachelorette (9-11PM)       1.6   5        5.37
        CBS    Scorpion - R                    0.8   2        5.13
                                                          
10:00   NBC    The Island:Ser Prem             1.2   4        3.75
        CBS    NCIS: Los Angeles - R           0.7   2        5.11

NBC was number one among adults 18-49 while ABC won with total viewers.

On NBC, the season 7 premiere of American Ninja Warrior earned a 1.8, up 13 percent from a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating for the season 6 premiere. The series premiere of The Island scored a 1.2, down 14 percent from a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating for the premiere of Running Wild With Bear Grylls.

On ABC, 500 Questions garnered a 1.1, up 10 percent from a 1.0 adults 18-49 rating for its most recent original episode. The Bachelorette notched a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 24 percent from a 2.1 for last week's premiere.


----------



## brianric

astrohip said:


> [I won't be doing daily ratings on a regular basis until the Fall 2015 TV season starts. However, I will do an occasional ratings post, mainly when a summer show I care about premieres, or some other special event. If you have any special requests, please post them. I'm happy to do this, it doesn't take much time, but there's so little to report during the summer I use the time for a well-deserved hiatus. ]


Thank you for what you do. Have a great summer, see you in the fall.


----------



## astrohip

brianric said:


> Thank you for what you do. Have a great summer, see you in the fall.


You're welcome. But you won't get off that easy. You'll see me before then.


----------



## brianric

astrohip said:


> You're welcome. But you won't get off that easy. You'll see me before then.


:up::up::up:


----------



## GoHalos

Yes, thank you astrohip! We appreciate it!


----------



## astrohip

And we're back...
*
Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, September 21, 2015 (Live + Same Day):*
#monday #092215



Code:


Time    Net   Show                    18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory -P        4.7    16          18.20
        NBC   The Voice -P                  3.5    11          12.37
        ABC   Dancing With the Stars        1.8     6          11.46
        FOX   Gotham -P                     1.6     5           4.57
        CW    Penn & Teller: Fool Us        0.3     1           1.15
        
8:30PM  CBS   Life in Pieces -P             2.6     9          11.28
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Scorpion -P                   2.2     7          11.09
        FOX   Minority Report-P             1.1     3           3.10
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway -R    0.3     1           0.95
                  
9:30PM  CW    Significant Mother            0.1     0           0.47
                  
10:00PM NBC   Blindspot -P                  3.1    10          10.61
        CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles -P          1.2     4           7.89
        ABC   Castle -P                     1.2     4           6.84

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths, Significant Mother was adjusted down two tenths, Penn & Teller and Life & Pieces were adjusted down a a single tenth among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

Note: ABC carried NFL football in the Indianapolis market and CW carried the game in New York. Ratings may be Inflated.

On NBC, the season premiere of The Voice earned a 3.5, down from last fall's 3.9 adults 18-49 rating. The series premiere of Blindspot earned a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the season premiere of The Big Bang Theory earned a 4.5, down from 5.5 last season's premiere earned. The series premiere of Life in Pieces earned a 2.7 adults 18-49 rating. The second season premiere of Scorpion earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 3.2 last year's series premiere earned, and even with the 2.2 last season's finale earned. The season premiere of NCIS: LA earned a series low 1.2, way down from last year's premiere, which earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars earned a 1.8, down from last week's 2.3 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Castle earned a 1.2, way down from last season's 2.2 premiere rating.

On FOX, the season premiere of Gotham notched a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down from last year's 3.3 series premiere rating, and down a tenth from the 1.7 last season's finale earned. The series premiere of Minority Report earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating.

On The CW, Penn & Teller Fool Us earned a 0.4, down a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. Significant Mother earned a 0.3, up a tenth from last week's 0.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## brianric

Welcome back. :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow. Blindspot held its lead in really well. Life in Pieces, on the other hand, did not. And if Gotham doesn't improve, it's not likely to get past S2.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, September 22, 2015 *
#tuesday #092215



Code:


Time    Net     Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh    Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  NBC     The Voice (8-10PM)                3.5   11       12.34
        ABC     The Muppets -P                    2.9   10        9.01
        CBS     NCIS - P                          2.5    8       18.19
        FOX     Scream Queens (8-10PM) -P         1.7    5        4.04
        CW      The Flash - R                     0.4    1        1.19
                    
8:30PM  ABC     Fresh off the Boat -P             1.9    7        6.05
                    
9:00PM  CBS     NCIS: New Orleans -P              1.7    5       12.62
        ABC     DWTS (9-11PM)                     1.5    5        9.58
        CW      The Flash -R                      0.4    1        1.09
                    
10:00PM NBC     Best Time Ever With NPH           2.1    7        5.91
        CBS     Limitless                         1.9    6        9.86

*Revisions*:
The Voice, NCIS, The Muppets and Limitless were adjusted up a tenth while, Best Time Ever with Neil Patrick Harris was adjusted down a tenth among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.4, down a tenth from yesterday's 3.5 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Best Time Ever with Neil Patrick Harris notched a 2.2 from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the season premiere of NCIS earned a 2.4, down from the 2.9 that last season's premiere earned. NCIS: New Orleans earned a 1.7, down eight tenths from the 2.5 last season's premiere earned and x from last season's 1.7 finale rating. The premiere of Limitless earned a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the series premiere of The Muppets earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Fresh off the Boat earned a 1.9, down from the 2.5 last season's premiere earned but up from the 1.5 last season's finale earned. Dancing With the Stars earned a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the two hour premiere of Scream Queens earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating. UPDATE: FOX has ordered rush finals and Scream Queens was adjusted up to a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## TAsunder

How do the numbers for Minority Report and Scream Queens stack up? They both look pretty bad to me, but maybe they aren't so bad relative to historical performances in that slot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> How do the numbers for Minority Report and Scream Queens stack up? They both look pretty bad to me, but maybe they aren't so bad relative to historical performances in that slot.


Minority Report is in the slot held by Sleepy Hollow last season and by the end of the season, SH's ratings had fallen pretty low. But I think a 1.1 for the premiere episode is pretty bad, among the worst network premieres, ever.

The Scream Queens slot is where Utopia premieres last year, and it bombed. Later in the year they had Hell's Kitchen in that spot. I think 1.7 is an improvement over what's been in the slot recently, but they can't be too thrilled with a 1.7 for a premiere.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, September 23, 2015* 
#wednesday #092315



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Sh     Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM  CBS   Survivor (8:00 -9:30PM)            2.5   8       9.70
        FOX   Rosewood -P                        2.4   9       7.54
        ABC   The Middle -P                      2.1   8       8.21
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura -P          1.2   4       7.11
        CW    America's Next Top Model           0.4   2       1.35
        
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs -P                   2.4   8       7.62
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Empire -P                          6.7  20      16.18
        ABC   Modern Family -P                   3.2  10       9.46
        NBC   Law and Order: SVU -P (9-11PM)     1.8   6       8.27
        CW    A Wicked Offer                     0.2   0       0.50
                  
9:30PM  ABC   black-ish -P                       2.4   7       7.30
        CBS   Big Brother (9:30-11:00PM)         2.2   7       6.54
                  
10:00PM ABC   Nashville -P                       1.2   4       4.91

*Revisions*:
Survivor, Modern Family and Law and Order: SVU were adjusted up one tenth, while Nashville was adjusted down a tenth in adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one in adults 18-49 and led with total viewers.

On FOX, the series premiere of Rosewood earned a 2.4 adults 18-49 rating. The second season premiere of Empire earned a massive 6.5 adults 18-49 rating, way up from the 3.9 last season's premiere earned, and just shy of the series high 6.9 last season's finale earned. Update: FOX has again ordered rush finals and Empire has adjusted up to a 6.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the premiere of Survivor earned a 2.4, down from the 2.7 last fall's premiere earned. The season finale of Big Brother earned a 2.2, up from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.1 adults 18-49 rating, even with the 2.1 last season's premiere earned. The Goldbergs earned a 2.4, also even with the 2.4 last season's premiere earned. Modern Family earned a 3.1, way down from the 3.8 last season's premiere earned. black-ish earned a 2.4, down from the 3.3 last year's series premiere earned, but up from the 1.6 last season's finale earned. The season premiere of Nashville earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from the 1.4 last season's premiere earned.

On NBC The Mysteries of Laura returned to a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 2.0 the series premiere earned and but up slightly from the 1.1 the season finale earned. The two-hour Law and Order: SVU premiere earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating down from last season's premiere, which earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, Americas Next Top Model earned a 0.4, down a tenth from last week's 0.5 adults 18-49 rating. A Wicked Offer earned a 0.2, down a tenth from last week's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday September 24, 2015 *
#thursday #092415


Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers Live+SD 
8:00PM  CBS   NFL Kickoff                         2.2   9      7.55
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy -P                   2.8  10      9.55
        NBC   Heroes Reborn (8-10PM)-P            2.0   6      6.09
        FOX   Scream Queens -R (8-10PM)           0.7   2      2.01
        CW    The Flash -R                        0.4   1      1.12
        
8:30PM  CBS   Thursday Night Football             6.0  20     16.88
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal -P                          3.3  10     10.25
        CW    Arrow -R                            0.3   1      0.78
                  
10:00PM ABC   How to Get Away with Murder -P      2.6   9      8.38
        NBC   The Player -P                       1.2   4      4.68

*Revisions*:
Scandal and Heroes Reborn were adjusted up one tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final NFL Football ratings are also shown:

*Preliminary*:
Note: Due to the nature of live sports, ratings for NFL Football on CBS are subject to more than typical adjustment.

CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NFL Football earned a preliminary 4.0, down from last week's preliminary 5.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, the season premiere of Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, from last fall's season premiere, which earned a 3.1 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of Scandal earned a 3.2 adults 18-49 rating, down from last fall's season premiere, which earned a series high 3.8 adults 18-49 rating. The season premiere of How to Get Away with Murder earned a 2.6, down from the 3.8 the series premiere last fall earned, and down from the 2.8 last season's finale earned.

On NBC, the series premiere of Heroes Reborn earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 from 8-10PM. The series premiere of The Player earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## JYoung

The Player ain't long for this network.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime ratings for Friday, September 25, 2015 *
#prelims #friday #092515



Code:


Time    Net   Show                 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers Live+SD
8:00PM  CBS   The Amazing Race -P           1.1   5     5.79
        ABC   Last Man Standing -P          1.1   5     6.26
        NBC   Best Time Ever With NPH -R    0.7   3     3.13
        FOX   Minority Report -R            0.7   3     2.27
        CW    Masters of Illusion           0.4   1     1.37
                  
8:30PM  ABC   The Muppets -R                0.8   4     3.76
        CW    Whose Line is it Anyway -R    0.3   1     1.24
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Shark Tank -P                 1.6   6     5.96
        NBC   Dateline (9-11PM) -R          1.0   4     5.03
        CBS   Hawaii Five-0 -P              1.0   4     8.09
        FOX   Rosewood -R                   0.5   2     2.23
        CW    Penn & Teller: Fool Us -R     0.3   1     1.25
                  
10:00PM ABC   20/20                         1.3   5     5.45
        CBS   Blue Bloods -P                1.3   5     9.90

Revisions:_
[some things never change... Friday revisions never show up in a timely fashion, and usually have little change, so I'll just go with the prelims for now]_

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers.

On ABC, the season premiere of Last Man Standing earned a 1.1, down two tenths from the 1.3 last season's premiere earned. The season premiere of Shark Tank earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, down from the 1.9 last year's premiere earned. 20/20 earned a 1.3, way up from last week's 0.7 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.1 adults 18-49 rating, matching last fall's 1.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating. The season premiere of Hawaii Five-0 earned a 1.0, down two tenths from the 1.2 adults 18-49 rating last fall's premiere earned. The season premiere of Blue Bloods earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, up from the 1.2 last fall's premiere earned.

On the CW, Masters of Illusion notched a 0.4 adults 18-49 rating


----------



## VegasVic

I still don't understand why they break it down 18-49. Coveted demographic for advertisers? I guess it is but I have a lot more money to spend now at 52 than I did at 42, or 32, or 22.


----------



## Rosincrans

VegasVic said:


> I still don't understand why they break it down 18-49. Coveted demographic for advertisers? I guess it is but I have a lot more money to spend now at 52 than I did at 42, or 32, or 22.


But you're not as likely to be swayed by advertising. By the time you're out of the 18-49 range you've pretty much made up your own mind about which brands you like and aren't likely to change.


----------



## WO312

Rosincrans said:


> But you're not as likely to be swayed by advertising. By the time you're out of the 18-49 range you've pretty much made up your own mind about which brands you like and aren't likely to change.


For sure. I vividly remember the day I hit 50 that my brain locked up and I became incapable of change. Those advertisers know what they're talking about.


----------



## VegasVic

Maybe. I think there are gullible people of all ages


----------



## Steveknj

Rosincrans said:


> But you're not as likely to be swayed by advertising. By the time you're out of the 18-49 range you've pretty much made up your own mind about which brands you like and aren't likely to change.


I think that's how people in those younger demos think  We are old and crotchety and set in our ways 

I've been saying that this is really old school thinking here. And I do think they are starting to look at it as well. Considering the size of the Baby Boomer generation and how much money they have to spend. And now that the Gen Xers are starting to get up there in age as well.

Some info on TV demos:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_demographic

https://www.thewrap.com/cbs-waning-18-49-viewers-fewer-number-living-mom-and-dad-106756/


----------



## Worf

I think it's because the 18-49s are still in the easily influenced demographic - they are coming off of living with mom and dad, and are now working and having money to spend. They are most malleable and if you can get them to change things, now's the time. They want stuff, they want to buy stuff. Above 50, you've been around the block. You know how the world works. Advertising is a lot less effective because you know it's just some hokey thing or other.

At least, that's the thinking. 

Target did a lot of research and found out the biggest way to get someone to change their shopping habits was the arrival of a baby - even if you never shop at Target before, when a baby comes around, it's the most opportune time to target families and convince them to do all their shopping at Target. It's quite effective, too. Sure you won't get 100% conversion, but a harried parent needing to buy supplies, well, if you can get them to shop there, they aren't likely to go elsewhere.

And the 18-49 demographic is basically this sweet spot of consumers - not quite set in shopping at certain stores, or undergoing life changes that make them most receptive to trying new things for convenience. And between 18-49, there are a lot of these life-changing events - marriage, baby, house. Once you've settled down, it's a lot harder to change your ways, and your experience makes you see through "the next big thing". 

Plus, if they started letting old people in, old people shows like NCIS would become #1 in the ratings charts. We can't have that . TV programming must feel young, fresh and all that!


----------



## brianric

Worf said:


> I think it's because the 18-49s are still in the easily influenced demographic - they are coming off of living with mom and dad, and are now working and having money to spend. They are most malleable and if you can get them to change things, now's the time. They want stuff, they want to buy stuff. Above 50, you've been around the block. You know how the world works. Advertising is a lot less effective because you know it's just some hokey thing or other.
> 
> At least, that's the thinking.
> 
> Target did a lot of research and found out the biggest way to get someone to change their shopping habits was the arrival of a baby - even if you never shop at Target before, when a baby comes around, it's the most opportune time to target families and convince them to do all their shopping at Target. It's quite effective, too. Sure you won't get 100% conversion, but a harried parent needing to buy supplies, well, if you can get them to shop there, they aren't likely to go elsewhere.
> 
> And the 18-49 demographic is basically this sweet spot of consumers - not quite set in shopping at certain stores, or undergoing life changes that make them most receptive to trying new things for convenience. And between 18-49, there are a lot of these life-changing events - marriage, baby, house. Once you've settled down, it's a lot harder to change your ways, and your experience makes you see through "the next big thing".
> 
> Plus, if they started letting old people in, old people shows like NCIS would become #1 in the ratings charts. We can't have that . TV programming must feel young, fresh and all that!


Problem is Millennials and Generation Z are so far in college debt that they are putting off marriage, buying of new cars and homes. Some are still living with their parents. They are least likely to watch conventional TV except for sports, getting most of their entertainment from the internet or mobile phones.


----------



## realityboy

brianric said:


> ...They are least likely to watch conventional TV except for sports, getting most of their entertainment from the internet or mobile phones.


This is exactly why advertisers are willing to pay extra for them. They want the people that don't watch as much. They think they can get over 50s any time so there's no need to pay extra for them.


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> This is exactly why advertisers are willing to pay extra for them. They want the people that don't watch as much. They think they can get over 50s any time so there's no need to pay extra for them.


So you're going to spend a LOT of money on an audience that's not very likely to be influenced by your ads? That makes ZERO sense to me and is the exact opposite of what is suggested by Worf as them being the most mailable. It's as if you put up a billboard blocked by a big building. If nobody sees it, then it's a waste of dollars.

I think what is happening more and more is that you have more and more targeted ads. The type of show dictates what is being sold. If your core audience is above 50, you're going to have companies sponsor those shows. It's why you see ads for meds on 60 Minutes. I bet that at some point TV is going to go the way of the internet and ads will be targeted directly to us. My 50 something household maybe doesn't see the same ad as a 20 something household. I'm guess that tech is not far off (and probably already exists, but it's a question of allowing the collecting of the data the way the internet does).


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> So you're going to spend a LOT of money on an audience that's not very likely to be influenced by your ads? That makes ZERO sense to me and is the exact opposite of what is suggested by Worf as them being the most mailable. It's as if you put up a billboard blocked by a big building. If nobody sees it, then it's a waste of dollars.


They are the most likely to be influenced but the least likely to be watching. So when they ARE watching, advertisers pay a premium to reach them.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> They are the most likely to be influenced but the least likely to be watching. So when they ARE watching, advertisers pay a premium to reach them.


Which is silly. They are advertising to someone who's likely NEVER watching. It's kind of like asking your younger brother to become a Mets fan when he doesn't even watch baseball, but on the oft chance he watches a game with you, you HOPE he roots for the Mets, even though it's unlikely he'll watch another game all year.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> Which is silly. They are advertising to someone who's likely NEVER watching. It's kind of like asking your younger brother to become a Mets fan when he doesn't even watch baseball, but on the oft chance he watches a game with you, you HOPE he roots for the Mets, even though it's unlikely he'll watch another game all year.


That's what ratings are for. That's why the demos are broken out (which is what we're discussing, right?).

They're not "hoping" for young people to watch. They're paying a price based on the number of young people watching.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Another factor that doesn't seem to be understood very well is that within the "Adults 18-49" demo, there are lots of sub-demos, and various advertisers place a different value on each. Women 18-24, Men 18-24, women 25-34, etc. So the idea that your opinion counts when you turn 18, continues to count the same until you turn 50, and then stops counting again is a fallacy.

In general, 25 year-old man is more valuable than a 35 year-old man, and a 35 year-old man is more valuable than a 45 year-old man. But that will change based on the type of product being advertised. If I'm Mercedes or Meryl Lynch, I'm much more interested in 45 year olds than 25 year olds. And if I'm Tampax or Neutrogena, I'm much more interested in women.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> That's what ratings are for. That's why the demos are broken out (which is what we're discussing, right?).
> 
> They're not "hoping" for young people to watch. They're paying a price based on the number of young people watching.


If this is true, then at some point they are going to be paying very little for that demo if nobody watches. Which is why I doubt that they can keep considering that demo the "key" demo. And I don't think today's 20-49 is the same as it was even 10 years ago. If this is all advertisers are after then broadcast/cable TV is going to die very quickly in favor of online offerings. And with the lure of this kind of advertising dollars going in that direction, how soon before Netflix or other streamers see that they can make a fortune from advertising. Remember, cable in it's infancy also offered no commercials.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> If this is true, then at some point they are going to be paying very little for that demo if nobody watches. Which is why I doubt that they can keep considering that demo the "key" demo. And I don't think today's 20-49 is the same as it was even 10 years ago. If this is all advertisers are after then broadcast/cable TV is going to die very quickly in favor of online offerings. And with the lure of this kind of advertising dollars going in that direction, how soon before Netflix or other streamers see that they can make a fortune from advertising. Remember, cable in it's infancy also offered no commercials.


They target 18-49 because the belief of the advertising professional, based on research, is that 49+ (or, in radio, 54+) isn't nearly as sellable. If that's not true, then the burden is on some 49+-skewing TV station, or show, to prove it to the advertiser.

They believe that if you target ads at a person who is 50+, you need to bombard them with A LOT more ads before they buy your product than you do with someone younger. So, they'll pay a lot less for each impression.

So, the issue you raise isn't about demographics. It's about the fundamental question that's faced people attempting to monetize entertainment since the printing press was invented. Do you charge the viewer, or do you advertise to the viewer? Or some balance of both?

If 18-49 people stop watching ad-supported content, the response won't be to market ads to people 50+. The response will be to stop making ad-supported content.

You notice that when Netflix quotes subscriber numbers, they don't list demographics? Why? Because it doesn't matter. The money comes from the subscriber directly, so who they are doesn't matter.


----------



## JohnS-MI

VegasVic said:


> Maybe. I think there are gullible people of all ages


All the scammers who prey on seniors must know something advertisers don't.


----------



## astrohip

[I was waiting for the final Sunday numbers before posting, but for some reason, there aren't any. Monday finals are up, but Sunday only has the prelims. So...]
*
Broadcast primetime ratings for Sunday, September 27, 2015 *


Code:


Time    Net   Show                           18-49 Rating/Shr Viewers
7:00PM  CBS   NFL Football (Overun)                 5.7    20  18.059
        NBC   Sunday Night Football                 3.4    12  10.164
        FOX   Family Guy - R                        0.9     3   2.336
        ABC   Dark Swan Rises: Once Upon A Time     0.7     2   3.503
                  
7:30PM  NBC   Sunday Night Football (7:30-7:57pm)   4.4    15  12.335
        FOX   Bob's Burgers                         1.3     4   2.66
                  
8:00PM  NBC   Sunday Night Football (7:57-8:22pm)   5.7    18  15.967
        CBS   60 Minutes - Premiere                 2.7     8  14.846
        ABC   Once Upon a Time - Premiere           1.8     5   5.878
        FOX   The Simpsons - Premiere               1.5     5   3.258
                  
8:30PM  NBC   Sunday Night Football (8:31-11:45pm)  7.3    21   ????
        FOX   Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Premiere         1.5     4   3.14
                  
9:00PM  CBS   CSI (9-11PM) - Series Finale          1.8     5  12.116
        FOX   Family Guy - Premiere                 1.5     4   2.896
        ABC   Blood & Oil - Series Premiere         1.4     4   6.318
                  
9:30PM  FOX   The Last Man On Earth - Premiere      1.4     4   3.071
                  
10:00PM ABC   Quantico - Premiere                   1.9     6   6.994

Revisions:

*Preliminary*:
Note: Due to the nature of live sports coverage, ratings for NBC (NFL Football) and CBS (NFL Football) are preliminary and likely to change in the final ratings.

On NBC, NFL coverage earned 6.1 adults 18-49 rating

On FOX, Bob's Burgers earned a 1.3, down down 13 percent from last season's premiere. The Simpsons earned a 1.5, down 25 percent from its last season premiere. Family Guy and Brooklyn Nine-Nine each earned a 1.5, down 21 percent and 12 percent respectively. The Last Man on Earth was even with a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, the series finale of CSI notched a 1.8, up 29 percent from last season's premiere. 60 Minutes earned a 2.9, down 17 percent from last season's premiere.

On ABC, the Once Upon a Time premiere was down 49 percent, with a 1.8 adults 18-49 rating. New series Blood & Oil earned 1.4, down 36 percent from Resurrection's premiere in the same time slot last year. The Quantico series premiere earned a 1.9, up 46 percent from last season's Revenge premiere.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Monday, September 28, 2015 *



Code:


Time    Net   Show                       18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers 
8:00PM  CBS   The Big Bang Theory                 3.8  13    15.23
        NBC   The Voice (8-10PM)                  3.4  10    12.09
        ABC   Dancing With the Stars (8-10PM)     1.6   6    11.04
        FOX   Gotham                              1.6   5     4.65
        CW    Penn & Teller: Fool Us              0.4   1     1.34
                  
8:30PM  CBS   Life in Pieces                      1.9   6     8.71
                  
9:00PM  CBS   Scorpion                            1.7   5     9.49
        FOX   Minority Report                     0.9   3     2.56
        CW    Whose Line Is It Anyway             0.4   1     1.25
                  
9:30PM  CW    Significant Mother                  0.2   1     0.67
                  
10:00PM NBC   Blindspot                           2.6   8     9.11
        ABC   Castle                              1.2   4     6.70
        CBS   NCIS: Los Angeles                   1.2   4     7.66

*Revisions*:
The Big Bang Theory was adjusted up two tenths, The Voice was adjusted up one tenth. Life In Pieces was adjusted down one tenth, Castle was adjusted down four tenths, and Dancing With the Stars was adjusted down three tenths among adults 18-49 versus Monday's preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.3, down 2 tenths from last Monday's adults 18-49 rating. Blindspot earned a 2.6 adults 18-49 rating, down 5 tenths from last week's premiere.

On CBS, The Big Bang Theory earned a 3.6, down significantly from last week's 4.5 premiere. Life in Pieces earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's 2.7 debut. Scorpion earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, down from 2.2 last week. NCIS: LA earned 1.2, even with last week's series low.

On ABC, Dancing with the Stars earned a 1.9, up 1 tenth from last week's adults 18-49 rating. Castle earned a 1.6, up 4 tenth's from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Gotham notched a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating, even with last week. Minority Report earned a 0.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 2 tenths from its debut.

On The CW, Penn & Teller Fool Us earned a 0.4, even with last week's adults 18-49 rating. Significant Mother earned a 0.2, down a tenth from last week's adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## astrohip

Minority Report has to be dead man walking. My money for first show cancelled.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I wonder why such huge adjustments for DWTS and Castle. Was the MNF game simulcast on the ABC affiliates in Wisconsin and KC?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> They target 18-49 because the belief of the advertising professional, based on research, is that 49+ (or, in radio, 54+) isn't nearly as sellable. If that's not true, then the burden is on some 49+-skewing TV station, or show, to prove it to the advertiser.
> 
> They believe that if you target ads at a person who is 50+, you need to bombard them with A LOT more ads before they buy your product than you do with someone younger. So, they'll pay a lot less for each impression.
> 
> So, the issue you raise isn't about demographics. It's about the fundamental question that's faced people attempting to monetize entertainment since the printing press was invented. Do you charge the viewer, or do you advertise to the viewer? Or some balance of both?
> 
> If 18-49 people stop watching ad-supported content, the response won't be to market ads to people 50+. The response will be to stop making ad-supported content.
> 
> You notice that when Netflix quotes subscriber numbers, they don't list demographics? Why? Because it doesn't matter. The money comes from the subscriber directly, so who they are doesn't matter.


It's a misnomer to think that advertisers don't pay for viewers over 50. They do. It's just that based on research, viewers over 50 are easier to reach at other times of the day when ads are not as expensive. Thus, advertisers aren't willing to pay a premium for ads to those viewers during prime time.

This is why daytime TV has TONS of ads targeted toward seniors. Because ads during the day are much cheaper so advertisers marketing products to older people feel it's a better investment to spend their money on the cheaper daytime rates than pay the prime time premiums.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> It's a misnomer to think that advertisers don't pay for viewers over 50. They do. It's just that based on research, viewers over 50 are easier to reach at other times of the day when ads are not as expensive. Thus, advertisers aren't willing to pay a premium for ads to those viewers during prime time.
> 
> This is why daytime TV has TONS of ads targeted toward seniors. Because ads during the day are much cheaper so advertisers marketing products to older people feel it's a better investment to spend their money on the cheaper daytime rates than pay the prime time premiums.


I think that's a chicken and egg thing. Daytime rates are cheaper because coveted viewers aren't likely to be watching, not vice versa.


----------



## JYoung

Sunday: Basically, if you weren't Football, you got pounded. Although Quantico did reasonably well, all things considered. It's ratings may be good enough for Sunday at 10.

Monday: Blindspot is still holding the Voice's lead in well. Yeah, Minority Report is a goner.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> I think that's a chicken and egg thing. Daytime rates are cheaper because coveted viewers aren't likely to be watching, not vice versa.


Of course. Daytime TV has more older viewers. Daytime TV has more female viewers. Daytime TV has fewer viewers overall. Thus, the ad rates reflect the viewership, and the advertisers who want those rates and viewers will buy ads there.

Conversely, because males 18-49 are the hardest demo to reach, advertisers pay a premium for those viewers during shows that are more likely to draw males 18-49, like sports and action-type shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> Sunday: Basically, if you weren't Football, you got pounded. Although Quantico did reasonably well, all things considered. It's ratings may be good enough for Sunday at 10.


Speaking of Quantico, I'm really surprised that ABC decided to air two brand-new shows back-to-back on a Sunday night, with a lead-in that isn't really compatible with either one. That seems like a big mistake. Think how many viewers Quantico would have had if they had launched it on Thursday night after Grey's or Scandal. They could have postponed the start of HTGAWM for a week and given Quantico a big premiere event and then moved it to Sunday after getting lots of Thursday night viewers. I have to think that would have done better for them than putting Quantico at 10 pm behind another new show that relatively few people watched.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> Speaking of Quantico, I'm really surprised that ABC decided to air two brand-new shows back-to-back on a Sunday night, with a lead-in that isn't really compatible with either one. That seems like a big mistake. Think how many viewers Quantico would have had if they had launched it on Thursday night after Grey's or Scandal. They could have postponed the start of HTGAWM for a week and given Quantico a big premiere event and then moved it to Sunday after getting lots of Thursday night viewers. I have to think that would have done better for them than putting Quantico at 10 pm behind another new show that relatively few people watched.


I get the feeling from the promotions that the executives at ABC were very bullish on Blood & Oil and didn't see an issue with putting Quantico behind it.

Well, we know how that worked out.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> I get the feeling from the promotions that the executives at ABC were very bullish on Blood & Oil and didn't see an issue with putting Quantico behind it.
> 
> Well, we know how that worked out.


But Blood and Oil is the same issue as Quantico. It's basically a prime-time soap and its lead in is a fairy tale show. I'll bet Blood and Oil also would have done much better with a Grey's or Scandal lead in. But to put two brand new shows together with an incompatible lead in makes no sense to me.


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ said:


> But Blood and Oil is the same issue as Quantico. It's basically a prime-time soap and its lead in is a fairy tale show. I'll bet Blood and Oil also would have done much better with a Grey's or Scandal lead in. But to put two brand new shows together with an incompatible lead in makes no sense to me.


Not that it explains the odd Sunday schedule, but Quantico was originally placed on the schedule on Tuesdays after Agents of Shield. It was moved to Sunday's once ABC pulled Of Kings and Prophets from the fall schedule. Makes sense for Quantico, but that would've been an even odder Sunday following fairy tales and a prime time soap with a religious show.


----------



## VegasVic

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder why such huge adjustments for DWTS and Castle. Was the MNF game simulcast on the ABC affiliates in Wisconsin and KC?


In Wisconsin yes, don't know about KC


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> But Blood and Oil is the same issue as Quantico. It's basically a prime-time soap and its lead in is a fairy tale show. I'll bet Blood and Oil also would have done much better with a Grey's or Scandal lead in. But to put two brand new shows together with an incompatible lead in makes no sense to me.


There's not much on ABC that can follow a fairy-tale show in genre, really, is there?


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime final ratings for Tuesday, September 29, 2015 *
#tuesday #092915



Code:


Time    Net    Show                     18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
8:00PM  NBC    The Voice (8-10PM)                3.7  12    13.60
        CBS    NCIS                              2.2   8    16.53
        ABC    The Muppets                       2.0   7     5.78
        FOX    Grandfathered - P                 1.5   5     5.34
        CW     iHeartradio Music Fest. (8-10PM)  0.3   1     0.89
                   
                   
8:30PM  ABC    Fresh Off the Boat                1.7   6     4.74
        FOX    The Grinder - P                   1.5   5     4.98
                   
9:00PM  CBS    NCIS: New Orleans                 1.7   5    12.86
        ABC    S.H.I.E.L.D                       1.7   5     4.90
        FOX    Scream Queens                     1.4   5     3.46
                   
                   
10:00PM NBC    Best Time Ever w/NPH              1.9   6     5.99
        CBS    Limitless                         1.9   7     9.73
        ABC    Quantico - R                      1.0   3     4.21

*Revisions*:
The Voice and NCIS were adjusted up a tenth while, Best Time Ever with Neil Patrick Harris was adjusted down a tenth, among adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Tuesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
NBC was number one with adults 18-49, while CBS led with total viewers.

On NBC, The Voice earned a 3.6, up two tenths from last Tuesday's 3.4 adults 18-49 rating. Best Time Ever with Neil Patrick Harris notched a 2.0, down two tenths from last week's 2.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, NCIS earned a 2.1, down three tenths from last week's premiere. NCIS: New Orleans earned a 1.7, even with last week's season premiere. Limitless earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from last week's 1.8 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Muppets earned a 2.0 adults 18-49 rating, down eight tenths from last week. Fresh off the Boat earned a 1.7, down two tenths from last week's 1.9 rating. Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, up from its second season finale's 1.3 rating, but down from its last premiere 2.1 (final) adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, Scream Queens earned a 1.4, down three tenths from its two-hour season premiere 1.7 adults 18-49 rating.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> There's not much on ABC that can follow a fairy-tale show in genre, really, is there?


Well, if you put a known show there, the fans of that show will find it. But if you're putting a brand-new show there, you've got to expect that some of the audience will be spill over from the lead in. If the lead in isn't compatible, then the new show isn't going to hold as high of a percentage of the lead in.


----------



## TAsunder

Not sure about that number for The Grinder. It's better than many comedies on Fox that get renewed, but it was the pilot. If it can hold on to 1.5 then I think it could last.


----------



## astrohip

TAsunder said:


> Not sure about that number for The Grinder. It's better than many comedies on Fox that get renewed, but it was the pilot. If it can hold on to 1.5 then I think it could last.


A little disappointed in both the Fox comedy numbers. Highly promoted shows, and both are only 5M viewers, and 1.5. And both were decent pilots.

Scream Queens can't be the result they were hoping for. OTOH, Limitless is doing well. Really well. CBS has the procedural touch locked in.


----------



## Dan203

So how do the C3 and C7 ratings play into these? With a LOT of people using VOD and DVRs as their primary source of viewing those must have a large impact on the ratings right?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Dan203 said:


> So how do the C3 and C7 ratings play into these? With a LOT of people using VOD and DVRs as their primary source of viewing those must have a large impact on the ratings right?


Depends on the show and type of show. Certain types are much more likely to be watched later. The L+7 ratings are usually released 2-3 weeks after the episode aired, so by then the public and media don't really care or notice, but you can bet that the studios and networks pay close attention.

The C3 and C7 numbers are never publicized, but ultimately they are the most important since they measure commercial viewing.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Wednesday, September 30, 2015*
(all Live+Same Day ratings) #wednesday #093015



Code:


Time    Net   Show                   18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers Live+SD (million)
8:00PM  CBS   Survivor                        2.4   9     9.42
        ABC   The Middle                      2.2   8     7.91
        FOX   Rosewood                        2.0   7     6.23
        NBC   The Mysteries of Laura          1.2   4     7.35
        CW    iHeartRadio Fest (8-10PM) - S   0.3   1     0.92
                  
                  
8:30PM  ABC   The Goldbergs                   2.4   8     7.38
                  
                  
9:00PM  FOX   Empire                          5.5  17    13.74
        ABC   Modern Family                   3.0   9     8.72
        CBS   Criminal Minds - P              2.0   6    10.07
        NBC   Law & Order: SVU                1.7   5     6.69
                  
                  
9:30PM  ABC   Blackish                        1.8   6     5.93
                  
                  
10:00PM NBC   Chicago P.D. - P                1.7   6     6.65
        CBS   Code Black - P                  1.5   5     8.58
        ABC   Nashville                       1.1   4     4.72

*Revisions*:
Survivor, Rosewood, Empire, Modern Family and The Goldbergs were adjusted up one tenth, while Nashville, Code Black, and the iHeartRadio Music Festival were adjusted down a tenth in adults 18-49 versus the preliminary Wednesday broadcast ratings.

*Preliminary*:
FOX was number one with adults 18-49 rating and with total viewers.

On FOX, the second episode of Rosewood earned a 1.9 adults 18-49 rating, down 5 tenths from last week. Empire earned a 5.4, down from its huge 6.7 premiere adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, Survivor earned a 2.3, down just a tenth from its 90 minute premiere. The premiere of Criminal Minds earned a 2.0, down from the 2.7 it earned for its last premiere. The premiere of Code Black earned a 1.6 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, The Middle earned a 2.2 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from its premiere. The Goldbergs earned a 2.3, down a tenth from the 2.4 premiere earned. Modern Family earned a 2.9, down two tenths from last week. black-ish earned a 1.8, down six tenths from last week's premiere. Nashville earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from last week's 1.3 premiere rating.

On NBC, The Mysteries of Laura notched a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, even with its premiere. Law and Order: SVU earned a 1.7 adults 18-49, also even with its (two-hour) premiere. The premiere of Chicago P.D. earned a 1.7, down from the 2.0 rating it earned for its last premiere.

On the CW, the second night of the iHeartRadio Music Festival earned a 0.4, up a tenth with yesterday's 0.3 adults 18-49 rating.

[I'll be out of town thru Sunday, will post Thur & Fri on Monday]


----------



## cherry ghost

The Goldbergs seems to be doing as well as it's ever done.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm surprised at the drop off from Modern Family to black-ish. I think that's got to be the lowest retention between those two shows since black-ish premiered.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime ratings for Thursday October 1, 2015*
#thursday #100115



Code:


Time    Net   Show                  18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers
8:00PM  CBS   NFL Football Kickoff           2.5  10     8.330
        ABC   Grey's Anatomy                 2.3   8     8.580
        NBC   Heroes Reborn                  1.6   6     5.000
        FOX   Bones - P                      1.4   5     6.200
        CW    The Flash - R                  0.4   1     1.110
                  
                  
8:30PM  CBS   NFL Thursday Night Football    6.9  23    19.430
                  
                  
9:00PM  ABC   Scandal                        2.8   9     9.120
        NBC   The Blacklist - P              1.8   6     7.760
        FOX   Sleep Hollow - P               1.0   3     3.460
        CW    Arrow - R                      0.3   1     0.840
                  
                  
10:00PM ABC   How To Get Away With Murder    2.3   8     7.530
        NBC   The Player                     1.0   3     4.580

*Revisions*:
Bones and The Player were adjusted up one tenth among adults 18-49 versus Thursday's preliminary ratings. Final NFL Football ratings are also listed.

*Preliminary*:
Note: Due to the nature of live sports, ratings for NFL Football on CBS are subject to more than typical adjustment.

CBS was number one among adults 18-49 and with total viewers.

On CBS, NFL Football earned a preliminary 5.0, up from last week's preliminary 4.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On ABC, Grey's Anatomy earned a 2.3 adults 18-49 rating, down from last week's 2.8 adults 18-49 rating. Scandal earned a 2.8 adults 18-49 rating, down from its 3.2 season premiere adults 18-49 rating. How to Get Away with Murder earned a 2.3, down from the 2.6 rating the season premiere last week earned.

On NBC, Heroes Reborn earned a 1.6, down from last week's 1.9 adults 18-49. The season premiere of The Blacklist earned 1.8, up from its last season finale's 1.5 adults 18-49 rating, but down from the 3.4 its last season premiere earned. The Player earned a 0.9, down from last week's 1.2 adults 18-49 rating.

On FOX, the season premiere of Bones earned a 1.3, up from the 1.1 adults 18-49 rating its last season finale earned, but down from the 1.6 its last season premiere earned. The season premiere of Sleepy Hollow earned a 1.0, down from the 2.0 rating its season 2 premiere earned last year and from the 1.4 the season finale earned in February.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast live + same-day primetime ratings for Friday, Oct. 1, 2015:*
#friday #100215
[Note: times were left off posted results]



Code:


Net    Show                     18-49 Rating/Shr      Viewers 
ABC    Last Man Standing                1.2    5        6.55
CBS    The Amazing Race                 1.2    5        5.98
FOX    Grandfathered - R                0.8    3        2.86
NBC    The Player - R                   0.6    2        3.47
CW     Masters of Illusion              0.3    1        1.31
                                        
ABC    Dr. Ken - P                      1.5    6        6.71
FOX    The Grinder - R                  0.6    2        2.27
CW     Masters of Illusion - Finale     0.3    1        1.34
                                                 
ABC    Shark Tank                       1.7    6        6.82
CBS    Hawaii Five-0                    1.1    4        9.24
NBC    Dateline (9-11PM)                1.1    4        5.69
FOX    Scream Queens - R                0.4    1        1.20
CW     America's Next Top Model         0.4    1        1.07
                                                        
CBS    Blue Bloods                      1.3    5       11.41
ABC    20/20                            1.1    4        4.44

*Revisions*:
The premiere of "Dr. Ken," "Hawaii Five-0" and "Dateline" each adjusted up a tenth of a point from Friday's early ratings.

*Preliminary*:
ABC was number one among adults 18-49 while CBS led with total viewers.

On ABC, Last Man Standing earned a 1.2, up a tenth from the 1.1 last week's season premiere earned. The series premiere of Dr. Ken earned a 1.4 adults 18-49 rating. Shark Tank earned a 1.7 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from its 1.6 season premiere rating. 20/20 earned a 1.1, down two tenths from last week's 1.3 adults 18-49 rating.

On CBS, The Amazing Race earned a 1.2 adults 18-49 rating, up a tenth from last week's 1.1 adults 18-49 premiere rating. Hawaii Five-0 earned a 1.0, even with last week. Blue Bloods earned a 1.3 adults 18-49 rating, also even with it's premiere rating.

On NBC, Dateline earned a 1.0, even with last week's 1.0 adults 18-49 rating.

On the CW, both episodes of Masters of Illusion, including its season finale, notched a 0.3 adults 18-49 rating, down a tenth from last week's 0.4 rating.


----------



## TAsunder

Dr. Ken did better than I thought it would, based on the reviews.


----------



## JYoung

The future looks dim for Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast ratings for Sunday, October 4, 2015*
#sunday #100415



Code:


Time    Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (000s)
7:00    NFL overrun (FOX)                   8.7  32     25.86
        60 Minutes (CBS)                    1.4   5     11.81
        The Muppets (ABC) - R               0.5   2      2.41
                        
7:30    The OT (FOX)                        4.9  17     13.28
        Football Night in America (NBC)     2.3   8      6.76
        The Muppets (ABC) - R               0.8   3      2.66
            
8:00    Football Night in America (NBC)     4.4  14     12.66
        The Simpsons (FOX)                  2.7   8      6.02
        Once Upon a Time (ABC)              1.8   5      5.38
        Madam Secretary (CBS) - P           1.4   4     11.79
            
8:30    Sunday Night Football (NBC)         8.7  26     24.18
        Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)            1.9   5      4.10
            
9:00    Family Guy (FOX)                    1.7   5      3.56
        Blood & Oil (ABC)                   1.3   3      5.27
        The Good Wife (CBS) - P             1.2   3      9.25
            
9:30    The Last Man on Earth (FOX)         1.5   4      3.30
            
10:00   Quantico (ABC)                      1.9   6      6.98
        CSI: Cyber (CBS) - P                1.0   3      6.79

*Revisions*:
ABC's "Blood & Oil" and FOX's "The Simpsons" each moved up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 from Sunday's preliminary ratings. CBS' "Madam Secretary," meanwhile, dipped a tenth.

*Preliminary*:
The Season 7 premiere of "The Good Wife" was down two tenths in adults 18-49 from last season, scoring a 1.2 vs. a 1.4 in 2014. It was even with its finale in May. The other CBS premieres, "Madam Secretary" and "CSI: Cyber," each took bigger hits, falling from 2.0 and 1.8 for their respective debuts last season. (CBS was delayed 26 minutes in a handful of markets, including New York and Philadelphia, so there may be more adjustments than usual.)

On ABC, "Blood & Oil" dipped from an already modest 1.4 for its premiere to a 1.2 in week two. "Once Upon a Time" (1.8) and "Quantico" 1.9), however, both retained all of their 18-49 numbers from premiere week.

FOX's lineup got a bump from late-afternoon NFL coverage running into primetime, and per usual "Sunday Night Football" on NBC led the night.


----------



## astrohip

TVbytheNumbers has a new person doing their ratings pages. The format is different than what we're used to. For example, he's moved the networks to the right of the show. And the time he uses is 7pm, then 7:30pm, etc. I've edited some back to more "normal" standards (like the time, which I believe should be uniform), others I've left as is, mainly because it's too much trouble to change (like the networks). 

In reading the comments, many many requests for the networks to move back to the left of the show. We'll see how responsive he is.

None of this is a big deal, just wanted y'all to know why it's looking a little different the past few days.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, October 5, 2015*
#monday #100515



Code:


Time    Show                      Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8:00    The Big Bang Theory (CBS)                   3.9  13    15.40
        The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)                 3.3  10    12.15
        Dancing with the Stars (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)    1.7   5    11.82
        Gotham (FOX)                                1.5   5     4.33
        Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW) - Finale    0.4   1     1.36
            
8:30    Life in Pieces (CBS)                        1.9   6     8.91
            
9:00    Scorpion (CBS)                              1.8   5     9.95
        Minority Report (FOX)                       0.7   2     2.07
        Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)           0.4   1     1.22
            
9:30    Significant Mother (The CW) - Finale        0.2   1     0.62
            
10:00   Blindspot (NBC)                             2.4   8     9.06
        Castle (ABC)                                1.2   4     6.76
        NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                     1.2   4     7.99

*Revisions*:
Following the pattern from the first two weeks of the season, CBS' "The Big Bang Theory" and NBC's "The Voice" each saw their 18-49 ratings go up in the final same-day ratings. On the flip side, "Blindspot" and "Castle" each came down a tenth from Monday's preliminary numbers.

*Preliminary*:
Both "The Voice" and "Blindspot" were fairly steady week to week for NBC, each dropping just a tenth of a point from last week's fast nationals. That's especially good news for "Blindspot," which could now be on the verge of a full-season order.

CBS was also pretty much even across the board. "The Big Bang Theory" dropped a tenth in adults 18-49, while "Scorpion" picked up a tenth of a point. "Life in Pieces" maintained its 1.9 rating from last week but still is losing about half its lead-in audience.

"Minority Report" continued struggling for FOX, dropping well below the 1.0 line. "Gotham," at least, was within a tenth of a point of its rating last week. On ABC, "Dancing With the Stars" and "Castle" are both in line with last week's final nationals, pending updates for a "Monday Night Football" pre-emption.


----------



## Worf

astrohip said:


> TVbytheNumbers has a new person doing their ratings pages. The format is different than what we're used to. For example, he's moved the networks to the right of the show. And the time he uses is 7pm, then 7:30pm, etc. I've edited some back to more "normal" standards (like the time, which I believe should be uniform), others I've left as is, mainly because it's too much trouble to change (like the networks).
> 
> In reading the comments, many many requests for the networks to move back to the left of the show. We'll see how responsive he is.
> 
> None of this is a big deal, just wanted y'all to know why it's looking a little different the past few days.


Just do whatever's easiest. You're providing a valuable service to us for free, so if it's taking too much time, don't reformat it. We'll cope.


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> Just do whatever's easiest. You're providing a valuable service to us for free, so if it's taking too much time, don't reformat it. We'll cope.


Thanks, appreciate the kind words. My OCD refuses to allow the time format he uses (mixed 7pm and 7:30). The rest... we'll live with.

All in all, none of it takes much time, and it's fun to dig into the rating numbers.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday cable ratings: 'Fear the Walking Dead' finale leads night, plus 'The Strain' finale, 'Rick & Morty,' 'Kardashians'*

The "Fear the Walking Dead" season finale on AMC was far and away the top show on cable Sunday night -- and its 3.4 rating in adults 18-49 also beat everything but the NFL on broadcast. "The Strain" finished its season with a 0.5 on FX, and "Rick & Morty" delivered a 1.0 on Adult Swim.


Code:


                                                   Viewership
                                                  (000s, Live+SD) 
                                                          Adults 18-49 rating
                                                            (Live+SD)
Show                             Net       Time 
FEAR THE WALKING DEAD            AMC      9:00 PM     6.861   3.4
TALKING DEAD SPECIAL             AMC     10:11 PM     2.384   1.2
RICK & MORTY                     ADSM    11:30 PM     1.839   1.0
FAMILY GUY                       ADSM    11:00 PM     1.924   0.9
FAMILY GUY                       ADSM    10:30 PM     1.833   0.8
BASKETBALL WIVES LA 4            VH1      9:00 PM     1.494   0.8
KEEPING UP KARDASHIANS           ENT      8:00 PM     1.608   0.8
FEAR THE WALKING DEAD            AMC      7:57 PM     1.795   0.8
ALASKA: THE LAST FRONTIER        DISC     9:00 PM     3.219   0.7
AMERICAN DAD                     ADSM    10:00 PM     1.660   0.7
HALLOWEEN WARS 5                 FOOD     9:00 PM     1.833   0.7
NASCAR SPRINT CUP RACE L         NBCSN    2:54 PM     3.239   0.6
AQUA TEEN HUNGER FOREVER         ADSM    12:00 AM     1.180   0.6
CUTTHROAT KITCHEN                FOOD    10:00 PM     1.343   0.6
NAKED AND AFRAID                 DISC    10:00 PM     1.803   0.6
HOMELAND S5                      SHO1     9:04 PM     1.663   0.6
STRAIN                           FX      10:00 PM     1.171   0.5
MARRIED TO MEDICINE              BRVO     9:00 PM     1.134   0.5
AMERICAN DAD                     ADSM     9:30 PM     1.334   0.5
FEAR THE WALKING DEAD            AMC     11:10 PM     1.007   0.5
YOUR PRETTY FACE/HELL            ADSM    12:15 AM     0.983   0.5
SPONGEBOB                        NICK     9:30 AM     1.774   0.5
GUYS GROCERY GAMES               FOOD     8:00 PM     1.387   0.5
LAW & ORDER: SVU                 USA      9:00 PM     1.542   0.4
PREMIER LEAGUE L                 NBCSN   10:57 AM     0.866   0.4
LAW & ORDER: SVU                 USA      8:00 PM     1.492   0.4
DONT BE TARDY                    BRVO    10:00 PM     0.936   0.4
SISTER WIVES                     TLC      9:00 PM     1.309   0.4
SPONGEBOB                        NICK    10:30 AM     1.704   0.4
SPONGEBOB                        NICK    10:00 AM     1.660   0.4
CLEVELAND SHOW, THE              ADSM     9:00 PM     1.164   0.4
HAWAII LIFE                      HGTV     8:30 PM     1.571   0.4
TEEN TITANS GO                   TOON    10:00 AM     1.635   0.4
ALASKA: THE LAST FRONTIER        DISC     8:00 PM     2.106   0.4
BASKETBALL WIVES LA 4            VH1     10:00 PM     0.854   0.4
AMERICAN SNIPER                  HBOM     6:45 PM     1.074   0.4


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, October 6, 2015*
#tuesday #100615



Code:


Time   Show          Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00   The Voice (NBC) (8-10)          2.2   7     8.87
       NCIS (CBS)                      2.2   7    16.87
       The Muppets (ABC)               1.7   6     4.85
       The Flash (The CW) - P          1.4   5     3.58
       Grandfathered (FOX)             1.2   4     3.87
           
8:30   Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)        1.8   6     4.85
       The Grinder (FOX)               1.0   3     3.15
           
9:00   NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)         1.7   5    14.18
       Agents of SHIELD (ABC)          1.6   5     4.32
       Scream Queens (FOX)             1.2   4     2.97
       iZombie (The CW) - P            0.7   2     1.53
           
10:00  Limitless (CBS)                 1.7   6     9.57
       Best Time Ever (NBC)            1.3   4     4.45
       Quantico (ABC) - R              0.7   3     3.13

*Revisions/Finals*:
A handful of shows saw their 18-49 ratings rise in the final same-day ratings: ABC's "The Muppets," CBS' "NCIS" and FOX's "Grandfathered" and "Scream Queens" all went up a tenth vs. their fast national numbers. The only downward adjustment was ABC's "Quantico" repeat. The premieres of "The Flash" and "iZombie" on The CW stayed the same.

*Preliminary*:
"The Flash" wasn't quite as fast out of the gate in Season 2, dropping a half a point in adults 18-49 from its series premiere last year and a tenth from its Season 1 finale. Still, it posted a CW-solid 1.4. "iZombie" premiered to a 0.7, off a tenth from its series debut but in line with its Season 1 average.

CBS was fairly steady week to week, with both "NCIS" shows holding even with their early numbers from a week ago and "Limitless" dipping from 1.9 to 1.7. ABC was bit of a mixed bag: "The Muppets" continued its downward trend, falling to a 1.6. "Fresh Off the Boat," however, was up slightly to 1.8, while "Agents of SHIELD" lost a tenth vs. last week.

NBC and FOX each took a hit. On NBC, a "Voice" clip show gave less of a lead-in to "Best Time Ever," driving the variety show to its lowest number to date. "Grandfathered" and "The Grinder" dropped 0.4 and 0.5, respectively, while "Scream Queens" dipped three tenths.


----------



## astrohip

*Final live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, October 7, 2015*
#wednesday #100715



Code:


Time    Show                   Adults 18-49 Rat/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00    Survivor (CBS)                      2.0   7     9.07
        The Middle (ABC)                    2.0   7     7.30
        Rosewood (FOX)                      1.8   6     5.75
        The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)        1.1   4     7.11
        Arrow (The CW) - P                  1.1   4     2.67
            
8:30    The Goldbergs (ABC)                 2.1   7     6.60
            
9:00    Empire (FOX)                        5.1  15    13.10
        Modern Family (ABC)                 2.7   8     7.99
        Criminal Minds (CBS)                1.7   5     9.08
        Law & Order: SVU (NBC)              1.6   5     7.00
        Supernatural (The CW) - P           0.9   3     1.94
            
9:30    Black-ish (ABC)                     1.9   6     5.86
            
10:00   Chicago PD (NBC)                    1.5   5     6.49
        Code Black (CBS)                    1.2   4     6.83
        Nashville (ABC)                     1.0   3     4.36

*Revisions/Finals:*
Five shows saw their 18-49 ratings adjusted up by 0.1 in Wednesday's final same-day ratings: FOX's "Rosewood" and "Empire," ABC's "The Middle," NBC's "Law & Order: SVU" and CBS' "Code Black."

The CW premieres of "Arrow" and "Supernatural" both held at their marks from the preliminary ratings. The only downward adjustment was for "Nashville," which fell a tenth.

*Preliminary*:
The Season 4 premiere of "Arrow" on The CW scored better ratings than its Season 3 debut a year ago, rising a tenth of a point in adults 18-49. "Black-ish" was also up for ABC on Wednesday, but that was about it as far as positives.

Also at The CW, "Supernatural" was down a couple tenths from its 2014 premiere (which was boosted by "The Flash"), but it did finish ahead of last season's finale.

"Empire" dominated the night once again for FOX, but was down from last week. Lead-in "Rosewood" also dropped 0.2 but continued its trend of building in its second half thanks to early tune-in for "Empire." ABC's comedies, as well as "Nashville," and NBC's dramas all lost a little vs. last week.

At CBS, "Criminal Minds" tied its series low in adults 18-49, which in turn drove down "Code Black." The medical drama fell 0.4 to a 1.1 in its second week, meaning it needs some help, stat.


----------



## JYoung

I'm still surprised by the fact that The Middle can equal Survivor.

Code Black appears to be taking a turn for the worse.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> *Final broadcast live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, October 6, 2015*
> #tuesday #100615
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time   Show          Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
> 8:00   The Voice (NBC) (8-10)          2.2   7     8.87
> NCIS (CBS)                      2.2   7    16.87
> The Muppets (ABC)               1.7   6     4.85
> The Flash (The CW) - P          1.4   5     3.58
> Grandfathered (FOX)             1.2   4     3.87
> 
> 8:30   Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)        1.8   6     4.85
> The Grinder (FOX)               1.0   3     3.15
> 
> 9:00   NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)         1.7   5    14.18
> Agents of SHIELD (ABC)          1.6   5     4.32
> Scream Queens (FOX)             1.2   4     2.97
> iZombie (The CW) - P            0.7   2     1.53
> 
> 10:00  Limitless (CBS)                 1.7   6     9.57
> Best Time Ever (NBC)            1.3   4     4.45
> Quantico (ABC) - R              0.7   3     3.13
> 
> *Revisions/Finals*:
> A handful of shows saw their 18-49 ratings rise in the final same-day ratings: ABC's "The Muppets," CBS' "NCIS" and FOX's "Grandfathered" and "Scream Queens" all went up a tenth vs. their fast national numbers. The only downward adjustment was ABC's "Quantico" repeat. The premieres of "The Flash" and "iZombie" on The CW stayed the same.
> 
> *Preliminary*:
> "The Flash" wasn't quite as fast out of the gate in Season 2, dropping a half a point in adults 18-49 from its series premiere last year and a tenth from its Season 1 finale. Still, it posted a CW-solid 1.4. "iZombie" premiered to a 0.7, off a tenth from its series debut but in line with its Season 1 average.
> 
> CBS was fairly steady week to week, with both "NCIS" shows holding even with their early numbers from a week ago and "Limitless" dipping from 1.9 to 1.7. ABC was bit of a mixed bag: "The Muppets" continued its downward trend, falling to a 1.6. "Fresh Off the Boat," however, was up slightly to 1.8, while "Agents of SHIELD" lost a tenth vs. last week.
> 
> NBC and FOX each took a hit. On NBC, a "Voice" clip show gave less of a lead-in to "Best Time Ever," driving the variety show to its lowest number to date. "Grandfathered" and "The Grinder" dropped 0.4 and 0.5, respectively, while "Scream Queens" dipped three tenths.


Wow, Grandfathered scores BELOW a CW show.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Wow, Grandfathered scores BELOW a CW show.


Yeah, the entire Fox Tuesday lineup needs help. I'm not sure what options they have at this point?


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Yeah, the entire Fox Tuesday lineup needs help. I'm not sure what options they have at this point?


It's a shame because I like The Grinder. I hope they find a place for it. Maybe Sunday Nights eventually during their comedy block.


----------



## JYoung

Steveknj said:


> Wow, Grandfathered scores BELOW a CW show.


To be fair, I believe that The Flash is the CW's best rated show.
But yes, it's a pretty anemic performance by Grandfathered and it doesn't help The Grinder one bit.

(I agree with you about The Grinder. I think it's the funniest new comedy this season. A shame it isn't doing better.)


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Oct. 8, 2015*
#thursday #100815



Code:


Time    Show                          Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00    Thursday Night Football pregame (CBS)           1.9   8     6.9
        Grey's Anatomy (ABC)                            2.2   8     8.12
        Bones (FOX)                                     1.3   4     5.90
        Heroes Reborn (NBC)                             1.2   4     4.41
        The Vampire Diaries (The CW) - P                0.6   2     1.38
            
8:30    Thursday Night Football (CBS)                   5.0  17    15.07
            
9:00    Scandal (ABC)                                   2.6   8     8.76
        The Blacklist (NBC)                             1.5   5     7.02
        Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                             1.0   3     3.27
        The Originals (The CW) - P                      0.4   1     0.89
            
10:00   How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)               2.2   7     7.22
        The Player (NBC)                                0.9   3     4.43

*Revisions/Finals:*
ABC's "Grey's Anatomy" and "How to Get Away with Murder" were the only scripted shows to adjust upward from Thursday's preliminary ratings. In the silver-linings department, at least nothing adjusted down. See the final results above, including the time zone-adjusted numbers for CBS' "Thursday Night Football."

*Preliminary*:
The first "Vampire Diaries" without Nina Dobrev came in below last season's premiere, drawing a 0.6 in adults 18-49 (down fr0m 0.9 in 2014). "The Originals" was also down three tenths with a 0.4.

ABC fared the best on the night, though "Grey's Anatomy," "Scandal" and "How to Get Away with Murder" were all off 0.2 from a week ago. "Heroes Reborn" and "The Blacklist" slipped on NBC, while "The Player" was even with last week (albeit at a 0.9). "Sleepy Hollow" was also flat for FOX, while "Bones" dropped 0.1.

The "Thursday Night Football" matchup also wasn't much of a draw for CBS, dropping more than 30 percent vs. last week's game. Final nationals will paint a more complete picture.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Oct. 9, 2015*
#friday #100915



Code:


Time    Show                        Adults 18-49 Rat/Sh   Viewers (000s)
8:00    Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.3   6     6.35
        The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.1   5     5.92
        Undateable (NBC) - P (8-9 p.m.)         0.8   3     2.54
        Gotham (FOX) - R                        0.4   2     1.52
        Reign (The CW) - P                      0.3   1     0.95
            
8:30    Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.3   5     5.72
            
9:00    Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.5   5     5.84
        Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4     8.97
        Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              0.9   3     4.62
        Rosewood (FOX) - R                      0.3   1     1.35
        America's Next Top Model (The CW)       0.3   1     1.00
            
10:00   Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.3   5    10.74
        20/20 (ABC)                             1.0   4     4.53

*Revisions/Finals:*
A rather uneventful Friday night in the preliminary ratings remained that way in the final same-day nationals. CBS' "Blue Bloods" adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49, while every other original episode held steady at its initial number. The only downward adjustments were for a pair of reruns on FOX.

(Note: The "Undateable" premiere is being recorded as an hour-long show in the final nationals; each half-hour scored a 0.8 in the preliminary ratings.)

*Preliminary*:
No one expected "Undateable" to match its Season 2 ratings with its Season 3 premiere, since it was moving from behind "The Voice" on Tuesdays to starting off the night on Friday. Still, the show started with a pretty soft opening, scoring only a 0.8 in adults 18-49 for its live, hour-long premiere. Small comfort: It did just slightly better than the last episode without a "Voice" lead-in (0.8 vs. 0.7).

ABC held its spot at the top of the 18-49 ratings, although "Shark Tank" dropped 0.2 from last week. "Last Man Standing" improved week to week, while "Dr. Ken" mostly held up, falling 0.1 from its premiere fast nationals (which ajdusted up in the finals) and retaining all of its lead-in.

"Reign" opened its third season on The CW down a tenth from last year's premiere and in line with its finale. At CBS, "Hawaii Five-0" was even with last week, while "The Amazing Race" and "Blue Bloods" each fell 0.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Oct. 11, 2015* 
#sunday #101115



Code:


Time      Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
7:00      NFL overrun (CBS)                        8.4   31        26.13
          Football Night in America (NBC)          3.3   11         8.86
          America's Funniest  Videos - P (ABC)     1.1    4         5.33
          The Grinder - R (FOX)                    0.4    1         1.24
                                                   
7:30      60 Minutes (CBS) (7:33-8:33 p.m.)        2.9    9        15.41
          Bob's Burgers (FOX)                      0.9    3         2.19
                                                   
8:00      Once Upon a Time (ABC)                   1.6    5         5.28
          The Simpsons (FOX)                       1.5    5         3.31
                                                   
8:30      Sunday Night Football (NBC)              6.9   20        19.59
          Madam Secretary (CBS) 8:33-9:33 p.m.)    1.5    4        11.15
          Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                 1.3    4         2.75
                                                   
9:00      Family Guy (FOX)                         1.4    4         2.79
          Blood & Oil (ABC)                        0.9    2         3.91
                                                   
9:30      The Last Man on Earth (FOX)              1.2    3         2.70
          The Good Wife (CBS) (9:33-10:33 p.m.)    1.2    3         8.82
                                                   
10:00     Quantico (ABC)                           1.6    5         5.75
                                                   
10:30     CSI: Cyber (CBS) (10:33-11:33 p.m.)      0.8    3         6.05

*Revisions/Finals:*
Madam Secretary," "The Good Wife," "Blood & Oil" and "The Last Man on Earth" all adjusted up by 0.1 from Sunday's preliminary ratings. "CSI: Cyber" adjusted down a tenth to a 0.8, and "Bob's Burgers" and "60 Minutes" also dipped by 0.1. The sharp downward adjustment for FOX's "Grinder" rerun is due to some markets airing late-afternoon NFL games; those are excluded in the final nationals.

*Preliminary*:
NBC's "Sunday Night Football" telecast fell week to week in the metered markets but still led the night by a wide margin -- in part because AMC's "Walking Dead" premiere appears to have eaten into the broadcast nets at 9 p.m.

The 9 o'clock numbers are ugly: ABC's "Blood & Oil" was down 0.4 in adults 18-49 and fell below the 1.0 line. "Family Guy" was off 0.3 and "The Last Man on Earth" fell 0.4 on FOX. The combined average for NFL-delayed "Madam Secretary" and "The Good Wife" on CBS in the hour was 1.2.

Elsewhere, ABC's "Once Upon a Time" and "Quantico" pulled in the top ratings among broadcast scripted shows -- both scored a 1.6 among adults 18-49. Without an NFL lead-in, "The Simpsons" and "Brooklyn Nine-Nine" both dropped for FOX. "Sunday Night Football" was also down, thanks to "The Walking Dead" and MLB playoffs siphoning part of the sports-minded audience.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Oct. 12, 2015*
#monday #101215



Code:


Time      Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)             3.9    13      14.96
          The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)           3.3    10      11.96
          DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                1.7     5      11.64
          Gotham (FOX)                          1.5     5       4.17
          Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW) - P      0.3     1       0.90
                                             
8:30      Life in Pieces (CBS)                  1.8     5       7.84
                                             
9:00      Scorpion (CBS)                        1.7     5       9.40
          Minority Report (FOX)                 0.7     2       2.05
          Jane the Virgin (The CW) - P          0.4     1       1.06
                                             
10:00     Blindspot (NBC)                       2.5     8       8.45
          Castle (ABC)                          1.1     3       6.78
          NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)               1.1     3       8.45

*Revisions/Finals:*
Monday's two biggest shows, "The Big Bang Theory" (3.8 in preliminary ratings to a 3.9 in the finals) and "The Voice" (3.2 to 3.3), each adjusted up by 0.1 in adults 18-49. But that's it as far as green numbers.

Three shows, on the other hand, adjusted down in the final same-day ratings. "Castle" (1.2 to 1.1) hit a series low in the demo for ABC. CBS' "Life in Pieces" (1.9 to 1.8) and "Scorpion" (1.8 to 1.7) also dipped.

The premieres of "Crazy Ex- Girlfriend" and "Jane the Virgin" on The CW both held, as did "NCIS: Los Angeles" on CBS. That's no comfort, though, as the latter's 1.1 is a series low.

*Preliminary:*
The CW had a soft opening for its Monday-night lineup, with "Jane the Virgin" down 0.2 from its series debut last year (and off 0.1 for its finale) and "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" failing to catch much attention with a 0.3.

On the Big 4 networks, little changed week to week. "The Big Bang Theory" was up a tenth and held onto its 18-49 lead, and "Life in Pieces" and "Scorpion" were flat. "The Voice" and "Blindspot" were even with last week's fast nationals ("The Voice" adjusted up slightly in the finals, while "Blindspot" adjusted down). "Gotham" and "Minority Report" also held steady for FOX.

"Castle" and "NCIS: LA" are each down a tenth from their fast nationals a week ago, pending updates for local "Monday Night Football" telecasts.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Oct. 13, 2015*
#tuesday #101315



Code:


Time    Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00    NCIS (CBS)                          2.1   7    16.04
        The Muppets (ABC)                   1.3   5     4.34
        The Flash (The CW)                  1.4   4     3.49
        Best Time Ever (NBC)                1.2   4     4.48
        Grandfathered (FOX)                 1.0   3     3.17
            
8:30    Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)            1.4   4     3.96
        The Grinder (FOX)                   0.9   3     2.53
            
9:00    The Voice (NBC)                     2.6   8    10.14
        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)             1.5   4    12.47
        Agents of SHIELD (ABC)              1.4   4     3.74
        Scream Queens (FOX)                 1.0.  3     2.39
        iZombie (The CW)                    0.5   1     1.22
            
10:00   Chicago Fire (NBC) - P              1.8   6     7.37
        Limitless (CBS)                     1.4   5     8.03
        Shark Tank (ABC) - R                0.7   2     2.36

*Revisions/Finals:*
The good news for Tuesday's prime-time shows is that none of them adjusted down. The bad news is that they were all on the low side to begin with.

Three shows adjusted up by 0.1 in the final same-day ratings: "NCIS" (to 2.1), "The Flash" (to 1.4) and "The Voice" (to 2.6, the night's best rating). Everything else held at its initial rating, but that means a low-ish premiere for "Chicago Fire," "Limitless" recording its lowest rating to date and more declines for "The Muppets."

It will be interesting to see how the ratings shake out in a week, when eyeballs won't be taken away by a presidential debate.

*Preliminary*:
The premiere of "Chicago Fire" on NBC won its hour Tuesday, but it was a good news-bad news story. The good news is its 1.8 rating was up 0.3 from last season's finale and on par with the show's average in 2014-15. The bad news is that it opened well below the 2.6 rating for last season's premiere.

As a whole, the broadcast nets were down from last week thanks in part to a Democratic presidential debate on CNN and baseball playoffs on TBS. "The Flash" (1.3) was down 0.1 from its premiere last week, while "iZombie" (0.5) was off two tenths for The CW. All three CBS dramas dipped, with "Chicago Fire" possibly helping push "Limitless" down 0.3 to a 1.4.

On ABC, "The Muppets" continued its slide, falling 0.3 from last week's fast nationals. "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.4, -0.4) and "Agents of SHIELD" (1.4, -0.2) also fell. "The Grinder" dipped below 1.0 on FOX, and "Grandfathered" and "Scream Queens" both fell 0.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Oct. 14, 2015*
#wednesday #101415



Code:


Time    Show                 Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00    Survivor (CBS)                      2.2   8     9.07
        The Middle (ABC)                    2.0   7     7.12
        Rosewood (FOX)                      1.4   5     5.03
        The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)        1.0   3     6.92
        Arrow (The CW)                      1.0   3     2.50
            
8:30    The Goldbergs (ABC)                 2.0   7     6.35
            
9:00    Empire (FOX)                        4.7  14    12.22
        Modern Family (ABC)                 2.7   8     7.88
        Criminal Minds (CBS)                1.7   5     9.08
        Law & Order: SVU (NBC)              1.5   5     6.20
        Supernatural (The CW)               0.8   3     1.85
            
9:30    Black-ish (ABC)                     1.8   6     5.66
            
10:00   Chicago PD (NBC)                    1.5   5     6.58
        Code Black (CBS)                    1.2   4     6.96
        Nashville (ABC)                     1.1   4     4.54

*Revisions/Finals:*
Several shows saw their adults 18-49 rating adjust up from the early numbers, while only one, ABC's "Nashville," adjusted down (from 1.2 to 1.1).

Five shows adjusted up by a tenth: FOX's "Empire" (to 4.7), CBS' "Survivor" (2.2), ABC's "The Middle" (2.0) and "Modern Family" (2.7) and The CW's "Arrow."

*Preliminary*:
"Empire" remained the clear leader in Wednesday night's ratings, but it continued its downward pattern with a 4.6 rating in adults 18-49, down from 5.0 in last week's fast nationals. Lead-in "Rosewood" was also off week to week, falling 0.3 to 1.4.

The CW's "Arrow" (0.9, -0.2) and "Supernatural" (0.8, -0.1) each dipped from their premieres, but for the most part the rest of the broadcast slate was fairly steady. "Law & Order: SVU" and "Chicago Fire" were both even with last week for NBC, as was "Criminal Minds" on CBS. "Survivor" and "Code Black" improved a tenth.

At ABC, "The Middle" was even vs. last week, "Nashville" improved a tenth, and the other three comedies all fell a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Oct. 15, 2015*
#thursday #101515


Code:


Time    Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (000s)
8:00    Thur Night Football pregame (CBS)       2.0   8     8.25
        Grey's Anatomy (ABC)                    2.3   8     6.74
        Bones (FOX)                             1.1   4     5.79
        Heroes Reborn (NBC)                     1.1   4     4.01
        The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.6   2     1.40
            
8:30    Thursday Night Football (CBS)           4.9  16    14.78
            
9:00    Scandal (ABC)                           2.4   7     8.06
        The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.4   4     6.93
        Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.8   3     2.97
        The Originals (The CW)                  0.5   2     1.12
            
10:00   How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       2.0   7     6.81
        The Player (NBC)                        0.7   2     3.99

*Revisions/Finals*:
There were only a couple adjustments from Thursday's initial ratings, and they were both good.

"Grey's Anatomy" (2.3 in 18-49) and "Scandal" (2.4) each moved up a tenth in the final same-day ratings. The night's other scripted shows all held at their initial rating, while CBS' "Thursday Night Football" moved up to a 4.9 with time-zone adjustments, in line with last week's 5.0.

*Preliminary*:
FOX's "Sleepy Hollow" took it on the chin Thursday, falling below a 1.0 rating in adults 18-49 after two episodes at the 1.0 mark to start the season. It had plenty of company in its decline.

"Bones" (1.1, -0.1) was also down, as were all three NBC shows and ABC's "Scandal" (which took the biggest hit of the night, falling 0.3 from last week's fast nationals to 2.3) and "How to Get Away with Murder" (2.0, -0.1).

The night's bright sides came from "Grey's Anatomy" and "The Originals," each of which grew by 0.1 week to week. "The Vampire Diaries" held steady in its second episode at 0.6. CBS' "Thursday Night Football" telecast was in line with last week, scoring a 3.5 in the fast nationals vs. 3.4 a week ago.

A deciding MLB playoff game between two major-market teams (the Mets and Dodgers) probably had some effect on the night's ratings, but it's not a very pretty picture regardless.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Oct. 16, 2015*
#friday #101615



Code:


Time    Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (000s)
8:00    ALCS Game 1 (FOX) (8-11 p.m.)         1.7   7     6.54
        Last Man Standing (ABC)               1.3   6     6.58
        The Amazing Race (CBS)                1.1   5     5.92
        Undateable (NBC)                      0.9   4     3.13
        Reign (The CW)                        0.3   1     1.00
            
8:30    Dr. Ken (ABC)                         1.3   5     5.76
        Truth Be Told (NBC) - P               0.7   3     2.58
            
9:00    Shark Tank (ABC)                      1.4   5     5.85
        Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                   1.1   4     9.08
        Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)            0.9   3     4.46
        Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW) - R      0.3   1     0.75
            
10:00   20/20 (ABC)                           1.2   5     5.17
        Blue Bloods (CBS)                     1.1   4    10.61

*Revisions/Finals*:
There was very little movement in Friday's final ratings from the preliminary numbers -- even FOX's live ALCS broadcast held firm at 1.7 in adults 18-49. Just two shows -- "Shark Tank" (1.4, +0.1) and "Hawaii Five-0" (1.1, +0.1) saw their demo numbers change.

*Preliminary*:
Game 1 of the American League Championship Series on FOX (1.7) led the night in adults 18-49, scoring better numbers than the network's comparable broadcast last year (Game 1 of the NLCS, which was on a Saturday). It also pushed d0wn the numbers of some other shows.

CBS' "Hawaii Five-0" and "Blue Bloods" each fell 0.1 vs. last week, while ABC's "Shark Tank" dropped two tenths. On the plus side for ABC, "Last Man Standing" and "Dr. Ken" both scored a 1.3, even with their numbers from a week ago.

"Undateable" was up 0.1 to 0.9 for NBC, but the premiere of "Truth Be Told" managed only a 0.7, off a tenth from what "Undateable" did at 8:30 p.m. last week. "Reign" was flat with last week's 0.3 on The CW, and a repeat of "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" matched its 18-49 rating from Monday.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Oct. 18, 2015* 
#sunday #101815



Code:


Time    Show                       Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
7:00    NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:59 p.m.)             7.7  27       25.03
        FB Nt in America (NBC) (7:30-8:22 p.m.)     2.7   9        7.83
        The Grinder - R (FOX)                       0.3   1        0.90
        America's Funniest Home Videos (ABC)        0.8   3        5.00

7:30    The Simpsons - R (FOX)                      1.1   3        2.64

8:00    60 Minutes (CBS) (7:59-8:59 p.m.)           2.4   7       13.79
        Once Upon a Time (ABC)                      1.6   5        4.92
        The Simpsons (FOX)                          1.7   5        3.69

8:30    Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:30-11:33 p.m.)     8.2  23       22.82
        Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                    1.2   3        2.57

9:00    Madam Secretary (CBS) (8:59-9:59 p.m.)      1.2   3        9.61
        Bob's Burgers (FOX)                         1.0   3        2.09
        Blood & Oil (ABC)                           0.9   2        3.50

9:30    The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                 1.0   3        2.29

10:00   Quantico (ABC)                              1.6   5        5.30
        The Good Wife (CBS) (9:59-10:59 p.m.)       1.1   3        8.09

10:59   CSI: Cyber (CBS) (10:59-11:59 p.m.)         0.7   3        5.21

*Revisions/Finals*:
There was a small amount of good news for CBS in Sunday's final nationals. Its delayed showings of "Madam Secretary" and "The Good Wife" adjusted up from the preliminary ratings, although they were still down 0.3 and 0.1, respectively, vs. the previous week.

"The Simpsons" and "60 Minutes" also adjusted up a tenth, while NBC's "Sunday Night Football" bumped up to an 8.2 in the finals. "The Last Man on Earth" came down a tenth on FOX.

*Preliminary*:
After taking a hit from the premiere of "The Walking Dead" last week, ratings for the broadcast networks stabilized some on Sunday. Which is not to say they improved.

ABC's "Once Upon a Time" and "Quantico" and FOX's "The Simpsons" were the night's top scripted shows, each drawing a 1.6 in adults 18-49. The two ABC shows were even with last week, while "The Simpsons" improved by a tenth.

Also at FOX, "Brooklyn Nine-Nine" was down a tenth vs. last week, while "Bob's Burgers" -- airing at 9 p.m. this week -- was flat with the 1.0 it scored at 7:30 last week. "The Last Man on Earth" was even too.

"Sunday Night Football" bounced back from last week's dip and is currently at 7.5, up 29 percent from last week's 5.8.

A long NFL overrun on CBS pushed "Madam Secretary" (1.1, -0.3) and "The Good Wife" (1.0, -0.1) down. "CSI: Cyber" didn't begin until 10:59 p.m. ET, so its numbers aren't included here. They'll be reported in the final nationals.


----------



## astrohip

Between football and the CBS juggernauts (relatively speaking) and cable on Sunday night, I don't know how Fox's comedies can survive. Unless they realize that may be the best they can do on that night.

Geez, look at Brooklyn 9-9, a really funny show (IMHO), with a 1.2/3 and 2.57 total viewers.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Oct. 19, 2015*
#monday #101915



Code:


Time      Show                       Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)                  3.9   13    14.68
          The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)                3.0    9    11.40
          Dancing with the Stars (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)   1.9    6    12.50
          Gotham (FOX)                               1.3    4     4.19
          Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)               0.3    1     0.79

8:30      Life in Pieces (CBS)                       2.1    6     8.47

9:00      Scorpion (CBS)                             1.8    5     9.46
          Minority Report (FOX)                      0.6    2     1.82
          Jane the Virgin (The CW)                   0.4    1     0.84

10:00     Blindspot (NBC)                            2.1    7     7.82
          NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                    1.3    4     8.77
          Castle (ABC)                               1.1    3     6.67

*Revisions/Finals*:
As expected, both "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" and "Jane the Virgin" came down from Monday's early ratings since The CW affiliate in New York aired "Monday Night Football." The silver lining is that each show came down just a tenth of a point in adults 18-49, to 0.3 and 0.4. That's on par with their premieres a week ago.

The night's only other adjustment was "The Big Bang Theory," which bumped up 0.2 to a 3.9

*Preliminary*:
"The Voice" came in lower Monday night, and that in turn pushed "Blindspot" down to its lowest 18-49 rating of the season (2.1, -0.4 vs. last week). It's still NBC's top-rated scripted show, so alarm bells don't need to go off just yet, but it's a sizable drop.

At ABC, "Castle" matched its number from last week, but that's cold comfort since it's a series-low 1.1. CBS' "The Big Bang Theory" was down a tenth, but "Life in Pieces" halted its downward trend for the moment with a 2.1 (+0.2). "Scorpion" was steady, and "NCIS: Los Angeles" moved up 0.1.

"Gotham" dropped two tenths for FOX, hitting a same-day series low, and dead show walking "Minority Report" also fell by a tenth. Both "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" and "Jane the Virgin" are currently showing gains from their premieres, but they could be inflated slightly due to "Monday Night Football" running on The CW affiliate in New York.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Can't believe FOX hasn't canceled Minority Report yet. It's crazy that they're leaving it on with such horrible ratings.


----------



## aaronwt

astrohip said:


> Between football and the CBS juggernauts (relatively speaking) and cable on Sunday night, I don't know how Fox's comedies can survive. Unless they realize that may be the best they can do on that night.
> 
> Geez, look at Brooklyn 9-9, a really funny show (IMHO), with a 1.2/3 and 2.57 total viewers.


Which is pretty good. It's the rating/share that is important. Look at Madam secretary. It has 9.6 million viewers but only the same 1.2/3 rating/share. If those millions of viewers aren't in the key demographic, then they basically don't matter much.


----------



## NorthAlabama

reaching that many viewers in any demographic matters, to both the network and advertisers, or the number wouldn't be included.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Oct. 20, 2015*
#tuesday #102015



Code:


Time    Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00    NCIS (CBS)                                2.2   7   17.21
        Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown (ABC) - S    2.0   7    5.98
        The Flash (The CW)                        1.4   5    3.47
        Best Time Ever (NBC)                      1.2   4    4.81
        Grandfathered (FOX)                       1.0   4    3.33
            
8:30    Toy Story of Terror! (ABC) - S            1.6   5    5.02
        The Grinder (FOX)                         0.9   3    2.86
            
9:00    The Voice (NBC)                           2.7   8   11.28
        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)                   1.6   5   12.99
        Agents of SHIELD (ABC)                    1.5   4    3.85
        Scream Queens (FOX)                       1.0   3    2.59
        iZombie (The CW)                          0.5   1    1.29
            
10:00   Chicago Fire (NBC)                        1.6   5    7.64
        Limitless (CBS)                           1.4   4    7.90
        Shark Tank (ABC) - R                      0.8   3    2.55

*Revisions/Finals*:
"NCIS" and "Limitless" each saw their adults 18-49 ratings go up a tenth from Tuesday's early ratings. "Limitless" also closed the gap somewhat on "Chicago Fire," which dropped a tenth to 1.6.

Of note: "NCIS" also tied "The Flash" as Tuesday's top scripted show among adults 18-34 ("The Voice" was tops overall in that demo).

*Preliminary*:
Broadcast ratings on Tuesday were pretty much in line with last week's numbers, with no show rising or falling more than a tenth of a point in adults 18-49. That's a good news-bad news scenario, though -- nothing fell off much, but nothing rebounded from the lows induced by the Democratic primary debate on CNN a week ago.

"NCIS" (2.1) and "NCIS: New Orleans" (1.6) both rose a tenth vs. last week's fast nationals for CBS, although "Limitless" dropped. "Agents of SHIELD" (1.5) also moved up a tenth for ABC, as did "The Voice" for NBC. "Chicago Fire" dipped 0.1 from its premiere to a 1.7.

At The CW, "The Flash" was up 0.1 vs. last week's early numbers, and "iZombie" held steady at 0.5. All of FOX's shows were even with last week as well. ABC's annual showing of "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" drew a 2.0, well above "The Muppets" last week, while "Toy Story of Terror!" brought in a 1.6, up from "Fresh Off the Boat's" 1.4 a week ago.


----------



## Worf

astrohip said:


> Between football and the CBS juggernauts (relatively speaking) and cable on Sunday night, I don't know how Fox's comedies can survive. Unless they realize that may be the best they can do on that night.
> 
> Geez, look at Brooklyn 9-9, a really funny show (IMHO), with a 1.2/3 and 2.57 total viewers.


Well, the comedies should be on hiatus for a few weeks for football on FOX - the comedies all ran their Halloween specials - FOX always had the problem where they can never run run their specials near Halloween - they either could run them in mid-to-late November, or mid October.


----------



## realityboy

Worf said:


> Well, the comedies should be on hiatus for a few weeks for football on FOX - the comedies all ran their Halloween specials - FOX always had the problem where they can never run run their specials near Halloween - they either could run them in mid-to-late November, or mid October.


Baseball, and now they only miss 1 week for the World Series. Simpsons has its Halloween episode* on the 25th, 1 week off, and back the next.

*Simpsons actually has 2 Halloween episodes this year. The normal Treehouse of Horror & the more traditional Halloween episode that aired last week.


----------



## aindik

realityboy said:


> Baseball, and now they only miss 1 week for the World Series. Simpsons has its Halloween episode* on the 25th, 1 week off, and back the next.
> 
> *Simpsons actually has 2 Halloween episodes this year. The normal Treehouse of Horror & the more traditional Halloween episode that aired last week.


They miss a Tuesday, a Wednesday and a Sunday (and a Friday and a Saturday but nobody cares about that). And then another Tuesday if the Series goes 6 games, and Wednesday if it goes 7.


----------



## Worf

realityboy said:


> Baseball, and now they only miss 1 week for the World Series. Simpsons has its Halloween episode* on the 25th, 1 week off, and back the next.
> 
> *Simpsons actually has 2 Halloween episodes this year. The normal Treehouse of Horror & the more traditional Halloween episode that aired last week.


Tells you how much I knokw about sports other than when Fox puts everything on hiatus for a month.

What's so special about this year though? I mean, the usual pattern is for Fox to suspend their regular programming mid-October until mid November. Did they lose the broadcast rights or something?

I mean, Fox's habit of broadcasting their Halloween episodes long after the day made it the butt of jokes so much that they started showing them earlier...


----------



## realityboy

Worf said:


> Tells you how much I knokw about sports other than when Fox puts everything on hiatus for a month.
> 
> What's so special about this year though? I mean, the usual pattern is for Fox to suspend their regular programming mid-October until mid November. Did they lose the broadcast rights or something?
> 
> I mean, Fox's habit of broadcasting their Halloween episodes long after the day made it the butt of jokes so much that they started showing them earlier...


TBS has one of the league championship series, and I think Fox shifted most(all?) of the other one over to their sports network. Fox still does the World Series so they do lose a few days of prime time stuff. Aindk posted all the days. I just knew it was only one Sunday.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Oct. 21, 2015*
#wednesday #102115



Code:


Time   Show          Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00   Survivor (CBS)                 2.1   8     9.10
       The Middle (ABC)               1.9   7     7.08
       Rosewood (FOX)                 1.6   5     5.27
       The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)   1.1   4     6.81
       Arrow (The CW)                 0.9   3     2.40
                                      
8:30   The Goldbergs (ABC)            2.1   7     6.48
                                      
9:00   Empire (FOX)                   4.8  15    12.28
       Modern Family (ABC)            2.7   8     7.80
       Criminal Minds (CBS)           1.6   5     8.47
       Law & Order: SVU (NBC)         1.5   5     6.33
       Supernatural (The CW)          0.6   2     1.59
                                      
9:30   Black-ish (ABC)                1.8   5     5.79
                                      
10:00  Chicago PD (NBC)               1.4   4     6.24
       Code Black (CBS)               1.2   4     7.13
       Nashville (ABC)                1.1   3     4.47

*Revisions/Finals*:
Wednesday's final same-day ratings are virtually identical to the early numbers. The only adjustment was a 0.1 uptick for "Rosewood," which now stands at 1.6 in adults 18-49. "Empire" held at 4.8, up 0.1 from last week's finals, while "Criminal Minds" (1.6), "Chicago PD" (1.4) and "Supernatural" (0.6) stayed at series lows.

*Preliminary*:
"Empire" saw its ratings go up for the first time this season, halting a three-week decline since its second-season premiere. The show improved by 0.2 in adults 18-49 vs. last week's fast nationals and continued its reign as the top-rated show on broadcast TV.

Wednesday was a fairly stable night overall for the networks, with most shows in line with their ratings from a week ago. "The Goldbergs" (2.1), "Modern Family" (2.7) each improved a tenth for ABC, as did "Rosewood" on FOX and "The Mysteries of Laura" on NBC. "The Middle," "Black-ish," "Survivor," "Law & Order: SVU," "Arrow" and "Code Black" all held steady.

"Supernatural" saw the night's biggest decline, falling 0.2 vs. last week to a 0.6 and tying a series low. "Criminal Minds" (1.6, a series low), "Chicago PD" (1.4, also a series low) and "Nashville" (1.1) all lost a tenth compared to last week's early numbers.


----------



## aindik

realityboy said:


> TBS has one of the league championship series, and I think Fox shifted most(all?) of the other one over to their sports network. Fox still does the World Series so they do lose a few days of prime time stuff. Aindk posted all the days. I just knew it was only one Sunday.


Yep. What's different is that Fox doesn't broadcast postseason baseball on their OTA network until the World Series now (with the occasional exception during the League Championship Series, only on a Friday or a Saturday). That started last year, after they launched Fox Sports 1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thurday, Oct. 22, 2015*
#thursday #102215



Code:


Time                           Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00    Thur Night Football pregame (CBS)       2.2   9     7.58
        Grey's Anatomy (ABC)                    2.4   8     8.96
        Bones (FOX)                             1.2   4     6.06
        Heroes Reborn (NBC)                     1.1   4     3.80
        The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.5   2     1.20
                                                
8:30    Thursday Night Football (CBS)           5.9  20    17.12
                                                
9:00    Scandal (ABC)                           2.5   8     8.28
        The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.4   5     6.68
        Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.8   3     2.89
        The Originals (The CW)                  0.4   1     0.95
                                                
10:00   How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       2.1   7     6.95
        The Player (NBC)                        0.8   3     4.15

*Revisions/Finals*:
Almost every show on the broadcast networks held firm with its early ratings from Thursday. Other than the expected adjustments for CBS' live NFL telecast -- which rose to a 5.9 from a 3.6 in the preliminary ratings -- the only change was to "How to Get Away With Murder," which rose 0.1 to a 2.1. That's up a tenth from last week's finals.

*Preliminary*:
"Grey's Anatomy" scored a 2.4 rating in adults 18-49 Thursday night, its best number since its season premiere. It was up for the second straight week. "Scandal" (2.5) also grew week to week for ABC, while "How to Get Away with Murder" was even with last week's numbers.

The rest of the night was fairly stable. "Bones" (1.2) rose by a tenth for FOX, while "Sleepy Hollow" was flat. "Heroes Reborn" and "The Blacklist" held steady for NBC, and "The Player" was up 0.1 (albeit only to 0.8).

The only negatives for the night came on The CW, where "The Vampire Diaries" and "The Originals" each lost a tenth vs. last week. CBS' "Thursday Night Football" is currently up a little, pending updates.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Oct. 23, 2015*
#friday #102315



Code:


Time    Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh   Viewers (000s)
8:00    Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.2   5      7.17
        The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.2   5      5.94
        Undateable (NBC)                        0.7   3      2.58
        Gotham (FOX) - R                        0.5   2      1.64
        Reign (The CW)                          0.2   1      0.90
                                                
8:30    Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.2   5      5.97
        Truth Be Told (NBC)                     0.6   2      2.24
                                                 
9:00    Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.5   6      6.36
        Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.0   4      8.60
        Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              0.9   3      4.65
        Rosewood (FOX) - R                      0.3   1      1.21
        America's Next Top Model (The CW)       0.3   1      0.73
                                                
10:00   Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.2   4     10.42
        20/20 (ABC)                             1.2   4      5.17

*Revisions/Finals*:
Friday's final ratings pretty much held with the preliminary numbers, which was good news for the likes of "Shark Tank" and "Blue Bloods," both of which were up week to week, and not so good for "Truth Be Told" (0.6) or "Reign" (0.2), which both dipped. The only adjustments were 0.1 improvements for "The Amazing Race" and "America's Next Top Model."

*Preliminary*:
Friday was pretty much the definition of a mixed bag ratings-wise. "Shark Tank" rebounded some from last week's subpar performance, rising 0.2 to a 1.5 in adults 18-49 and leading the night for ABC. "Blue Bloods" (+0.1) was also up, and fellow CBS shows "The Amazing Race" and "Hawaii Five-0" held steady with last week's fast nationals.

On the other hand: NBC's "Undateable" dipped 0.2 from last week to score a 0.7, and "Truth Be Told" fell 0.1 from its premiere to a 0.6. "Reign" dropped a tenth of a point to a 0.2 on The CW, and . "America's Next Top Model" was down with a clip show. "Last Man Standing" and "Dr. Ken" also each fell 0.1 but still led the 8 o'clock hour.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Oct. 25, 2015*
#sunday #102515



Code:


Time   Show                      Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
7:00   NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:22 p.m.)         8.1   29      24.46
       Football Night in America (NBC)         3.4   11       9.50
       60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.3    4      10.60
       America's Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    1.1    3       5.34
                                               
7:30   The OT (FOX)                            4.2   14      12.12
                                               
8:00   The Simpsons (FOX)                      2.8    8       6.75
       Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.6    5       5.12
       Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.3    4      10.81
                                               
8:30   Sunday Night Football (NBC)             7.6   22      20.61
       Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                2.0    5       4.38
                                               
9:00   Family Guy (FOX)                        1.8    5       3.85
       The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.1    3       8.82
       Blood & Oil (ABC)                       0.9    2       3.77
                                               
9:30   The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.5    4       3.36
                                               
10:00  Quantico (ABC)                          1.5    4       5.10
       CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        0.8    3       6.54

*Revisions/Finals:*
"The Simpsons" scored its best ratings of the season with "Treehouse of Horror XXVI," adjusting up to a 2.8 from a 2.7 in Sunday's preliminary ratings. "The Good Wife" (1.1, +0.1) and "The Last Man on Earth" (1.5, +0.1 to tie its season high). "Sunday Night Football" adjusted up to a 7.6 in the finals.

*Preliminary*:
The 26th "Treehouse of Horror" on "The Simpsons" matched its season high in adults 18-49 thanks to a big NFL lead-in, and the ripple effect continued throughout FOX's lineup. "Brooklyn Nine-Nine" and "Family Guy" recorded their best ratings of the season so far, and "The Last Man on Earth" was a tenth off its season high.

ABC's "Once Upon a Time" held steady at 1.6 for the third straight week, but "Quantico" fell slightly, losing a tenth vs. last week. The recently trimmed "Blood & Oil" (0.9) was steady but still unable to get over the 1.0 mark.

On CBS, "Madam Secretary" (1.3) was up a tenth vs. last week's NFL-delayed episode, while "The Good Wife" dropped a tenth in its normal timeslot opposite "The Walking Dead." "CSI: Cyber" ticked up from 0.7 to 0.8.

"Sunday Night Football" was down week to week in the fast nationals (6.9 vs. 7.5).


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Oct. 26, 2015*
#monday #102615



Code:


Time     Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (000s)
8:00     The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               4.4   14    16.32
         The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             3.1    9    11.88
         DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                  1.8    5    11.86
         Gotham (FOX)                            1.5    5     4.32
         Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.2    1     0.67
                                                 
8:30     Supergirl (CBS) - P (8:30-9:30 p.m.)    3.1    9    12.96
                                                 
9:00     Minority Report (FOX)                   0.6    2     1.92
         Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.3    1     0.94
                                                 
9:30     Scorpion (CBS) (9:30-11 p.m.)           1.9    6     9.69
                                                 
10:00    Blindspot (NBC)                         2.1    7     7.91
         Castle (ABC) - R                        0.8    2     4.47

*Revisions/Finals*:
"Supergirl" will have to settle for being in a first-place tie for the top-rated series premiere of the fall.

The CBS show adjusted down 0.1 from Monday's preliminary ratings, finishing with a 3.1 in adults 18-49. That ties it with "Blindspot" for the season's best series debut.

Speaking of "Blindspot," the NBC show fell 0.1 in the finals with a local "Monday Night Football" broadcast taken out. It's now at 2.1, even with last week. The other adjustments are for "Supergirl's" lead-in, 'The Big Bang Theory" (up 0.2), and ABC's "Dancing With the Stars" and "Castle" repeat (both down 0.1, with local "MNF" factored out).

*Preliminary*:
"Supergirl" scored a 3.2 in adults 18-49 and 12.94 million viewers, both of which are the best for a series premiere this fall. The 3.2 is a little higher than most readers predicted in the guess-the-ratings poll. The premiere also grew in its second half-hour, which is be an encouraging sign, and the audience was fairly well-balanced between men and women.

"The Big Bang Theory" also had its best numbers since the season premiere, while the "Supergirl" lead-in also pushed "Scorpion" slightly higher.

FOX's "Gotham" was up week to week, improving by 0.2 to a 1.5. NBC's "Blindspot" (2.2) also rose a tenth, pending updates. The CW's "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" and "Jane the Virgin" each fell a tenth.


----------



## aindik

8:30 is a weird start time for a one-hour show. Are they going to keep it at 8:30?

Also, whose idea was it to put the Superman show against the Batman show?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

aindik said:


> 8:30 is a weird start time for a one-hour show. Are they going to keep it at 8:30?
> 
> Also, whose idea was it to put the Superman show against the Batman show?


8:30 because of the 90 minute Scorpion


----------



## cherry ghost

I'd say they wanted the lead-in from TBBT and rather than do a 90-minute premiere they went with a 90-minute Scorpion. 

It moves to 8:00 next week with TBBT moving to Thursday.


----------



## TAsunder

aindik said:


> 8:30 is a weird start time for a one-hour show. Are they going to keep it at 8:30?
> 
> Also, whose idea was it to put the Superman show against the Batman show?


Is there a group that coordinates and plans the DC universe like there is for Marvel? I assumed not. Seems like an aggressive move by CBS that will likely pay off.


----------



## jsmeeker

aindik said:


> 8:30 is a weird start time for a one-hour show. Are they going to keep it at 8:30?
> 
> Also, whose idea was it to put the Superman show against the Batman show?


Good thing I have a TiVo. Makes this a non problem :0


----------



## aindik

jsmeeker said:


> Good thing I have a TiVo. Makes this a non problem :0


Right. But I'm talking about from a ratings strategy POV.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Right. But I'm talking about from a ratings strategy POV.


From a ratings strategy, CBS is king. They know it. They also know that FOX has very few shows right now that garner much viewer interest, and that Gotham, while one of FOX's higher-rated shows, is not doing all that well and could conceivably be canceled after this season if it dips much further.

So putting those two things together, I think CBS saw this as a two-fold strategy: establish a new hit show for themselves while simultaneously damaging a similar genre show on a competing network.


----------



## jsmeeker

aindik said:


> Right. But I'm talking about from a ratings strategy POV.


If it holds its numbers, it seems like it's a fine move.

also, don't ratings numbers and metrics include time shifting and non-traditional viewing methods these days?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Oct. 27, 2015*
#tuesday #102715



Code:


Time    Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00    World Series Game 1 (FOX)        4.6   16    14.94
             (8:04 p.m.-1:02 a.m.) 
        NCIS (CBS)                       2.1    7    16.81
        The Muppets (ABC)                1.4    5     4.33
        The Flash (The CW)               1.4    4     3.43
        Best Time Ever (NBC)             1.1    3     4.18
                                         
8:30    Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)         1.5    5     4.07
                                         
9:00    The Voice (NBC)                  2.6    8    10.23
        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)          1.6    5    13.06
        Agents of SHIELD (ABC)           1.4    4     3.81
        iZombie (The CW)                 0.6    2     1.47
                                         
10:00   Chicago Fire (NBC)               1.9    6     7.80
        Limitless (CBS)                  1.4    4     7.45
        Wicked City (ABC) - P            0.9    3     3.28

*Revisions/Finals*:
The premiere of "Wicked City" held steady compared to Tuesday's preliminary ratings, but when you start with a 0.9, that's not necessarily great news.

"The Flash" adjusted up 0.1 to a 1.4, matching its rating for every episode so far. "NCIS" (2.1), "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.5) and "The Voice" (2.6) all went up a tenth as well. The first game of the World Series held at 4.6 for FOX despite not ending till after 1 a.m. ET. Just about everyone who watched in primetime stuck around for the extra innings.

*Preliminary*:
_Note: FOX's live coverage of the World Series will likely result in larger than usual adjustments in the final nationals._

Game 1 of the World Series drew big ratings for FOX, despite a brief blackout caused by a power failure in the network's production truck. The game went well past primetime, so adjustments will likely be substantial, but it delivered the best metered-market rating for a Game 1 since 2009 and handily led the fast nationals in adults 18-49.

That was the best news for one of the networks. The worst came in the form of ABC's "Wicked City," which managed only a 0.9 in adults 18-49, barely better than a "Shark Tank" rerun in the same spot last week. "The Muppets," however, ticked up after a week off, and "Fresh Off the Boat" was even with its last episode. "Agents of SHIELD" fell a tenth vs. last week.

Elsewhere, "Chicago Fire" (1.9, +0.2) and "iZombie" (0.6, +0.1) both improved on last week, while "Limitless" was up vs. last week's fast nationals and even with its final number. "The Flash" fell 0.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Oct. 28, 2015*
#wednesday #102815



Code:


Time   Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00   World Series Game 2 (FOX)        3.9  12      13.72
       Survivor (CBS)                   2.1   7       8.48
       The Middle (ABC)                 2.0   7       7.43
       The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)     1.0   3       6.35
       Arrow (The CW)                   0.9   3       2.64
                                        
8:30   The Goldbergs (ABC)              2.2   7       6.88
                                        
9:00   Modern Family (ABC) - R          1.9   5       6.39
       Criminal Minds (CBS)             1.6   5       7.64
       Chicago PD (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)     1.5   5       6.14
       Supernatural (The CW)            0.8   2       2.04
                                        
9:30   Black-ish (ABC)                  1.9   5       6.18
                                        
10:00  Code Black (CBS)                 1.1   3       5.96
       Nashville (ABC)                  1.1   3       4.18

*Revisions/Finals*:
The bad news for The CW's "Supernatural" on Wednesday is that factoring out an NBA pre-emption in Chicago, it couldn't hold the 0.9 in adults 18-49 from the morning ratings. The good news is that even with the 0.1 downward adjustment, its 0.8 is still up two tenths from last week's 0.6.

"Arrow" and NBC's "The Mysteries of Laura" also dropped a tenth in the finals. ABC's "The Middle" and "The Goldbergs," on the other hand, each improved by 0.1, as did CBS' "Survivor." Final numbers on FOX's World Series game bumped up to a 3.9 from a 3.6.

*Preliminary*:
Game 2 of the World Series was down from Tuesday's opener, but it delivered more strong ratings for FOX Wednesday night. Neither it nor a Republican presidential debate on CNBC, however, really drew viewers away from the rest of the broadcast schedule. In fact, ratings for several shows were up vs. last week.

The CW's "Supernatural" was the biggest gainer, gaining 0.3 from last week's low 0.6 to score a 0.9, pending updates for an NBA pre-emption in Chicago. "Arrow" improved by a tenth to 1.0.

A two-hour "Chicago PD" on NBC improved by 0.1 over last week's one-hour episode. ABC's "Black-ish" also rose a tenth despite having a "Modern Family" rerun as a lead-in. "The Middle" and "The Goldbergs" were even with last week. CBS was down slightly, as both "Survivor" (2.0) and "Code Black" (1.1) fell by a tenth, while "Criminal Minds" (1.6) was steady but at a series low.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Oct. 29, 2015*
#thursday #102915


Code:


Time     Show                        Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (000s)
8:00     Thursday Night Football pregame (CBS)     2.4    10       8.65
         Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown (ABC) - R    1.7     6       6.54
         Bones (FOX)                               1.3     5       6.57
         Heroes Reborn (NBC)                       1.0     4       3.95
         The Vampire Diaries (The CW)              0.6     2       1.24
                                                   
8:30     Thursday Night Football (CBS)             6.0    20      17.53
                                                   
9:00     Scandal (ABC)                             2.3     7       7.80
         The Blacklist (NBC)                       1.5     5       7.03
         Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                       1.1     3       4.57
         The Originals (The CW)                    0.4     1       1.07
                                                   
10:00    How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)         1.8     6       6.27
         The Player (NBC)                          0.7     2       3.87

*Revisions/Finals*:
Just about every show on Thursday that wasn't a live NFL telecast held even with its morning numbers. That was good news for the likes of "Bones" and "Sleepy Hollow," which were boosted by a crossover, and not so good for "Scandal" and "How to Get Away With Murder," which stayed at season lows.

The lone exception was "The Vampire Diaries," which rose 0.1 in the finals to a 0.6, matching its best same-day rating this fall. CBS' "Thursday Night Football" adjusted to a 6.0, a tenth better than last week's game.

*Preliminary*:
A crossover between "Bones" and "Sleepy Hollow" gave both FOX shows a lift, with "Bones" hitting its best 18-49 rating in three weeks and "Sleepy Hollow" scoring a season high. They were two of just three non-sports shows to improve on their week-ago numbers. The other was NBC's "The Blacklist," which was up a tenth to 1.5.

ABC's "Scandal" (2.3) was down 0.2 and hit its lowest mark of the season so far. "How to Get Away With Murder" also lost two tenths and finished at a series low. NBC's "Heroes Reborn" (1.0) and "The Player" (0.7) each fell a tenth, while "The Vampire Diaries" and "The Originals" were flat for The CW. CBS' final "Thursday Night Football" of the season is currently up, pending adjustments for the live broadcast.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Oct. 30, 2015*
#friday #103015



Code:


Time    Show                       Adults 18-49 Rating/Sh  Viewers (000s)
8:00    World Series Game 3 (FOX) (8-11 p.m.)    3.2   12   13.21
        Last Man Standing (ABC)                  1.3    5    6.94
        The Amazing Race (CBS)                   1.2    5    6.07
        Undateable (NBC)                         0.7    3    2.60
        Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW) - R         0.2    1    0.75
                                                 
8:30    Dr. Ken (ABC)                            1.2    5    5.77
        Truth Be Told (NBC)                      0.7    3    2.20
                                                 
9:00    Shark Tank (ABC)                         1.4    5    6.16
        Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                      1.1    4    8.35
        Grimm (NBC) - P                          1.1    4    4.04
        America's Next Top Model (The CW)        0.2    1    0.93
                                                 
10:00   20/20 (ABC)                              1.7    6    8.21
        Blue Bloods (CBS)                        1.1    4    9.70
        Dateline (NBC)                           0.8    3    3.31

*Revisions/Finals*:
Friday's preliminary ratings by and large carried through to the finals, with only one regular show -- ABC's "Last Man Standing" -- having any adjustments. The comedy ticked up 0.1 to finish with a 1.3. The "Grimm" premiere held at a 1.1 for NBC, along with everything else. FOX's World Series telecast also adjusted up a tenth.

*Preliminary*:
The Season 5 premiere of "Grimm" came in lower than its debut a year ago, scoring a 1.1 in adults 18-49 vs. 1.4 a year ago. It was, however, even with last season's finale and in line with its average last season. "Truth Be Told" rose a tenth, and "Undateable was steady at 0.7.

On CBS, "The Amazing Race" (1.2) and "Hawaii Five-0" (1.1) each rose a tenth vs. last week, but "Blue Bloods" (1.1) lost a tenth. ABC got a boost from a "20/20" interview with Leah Remini about her exit from Scientology -- it was up half a point from last week. "Shark Tank," however, was down 0.1, while both "Last Man Standing" and "Dr. Ken" were flat.

FOX led the night with Game 3 of the World Series, which was down from the first two games but still posted a healthy 3.1 in adults 18-49, pending updates.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Nov. 1, 2015*
#sunday #110115



Code:


Time    Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
7:00    NFL overrun (FOX)                       9.6   32     29.39
        Football Night in America (NBC)         3.2    9      9.45
        60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.4    4     11.00
        America's Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    1.0    3      4.95
                                                
7:30    The OT (FOX)                            6.2   18     17.87
                                                
8:00    World Series Game 5 (FOX)               5.1   15     17.21
        Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.5    4      4.83
        Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.1    3      9.47
                                                
8:30    Sunday Night Football (NBC)             8.2   22     23.01
                                                
9:00    The Good Wife (CBS)                     0.9    2      7.55
        Blood & Oil (ABC)                       0.8    2      3.25
                                                
10:00   Quantico (ABC)                          1.2    3      4.05
        CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        0.7    2      5.44

*Revisions/Finals*:
A high-rated "Sunday Night Football" game (8.2 in adults 18-49) and the final game of the World Series (5.1, up from 4.8 in the early ratings) eclipsed everything else on Sunday's broadcast slate. All three of ABC's shows and CBS' "Madam Secretary" and "The Good Wife" held steady with their preliminary numbers. "CSI: Cyber" (0.7) and "60 Minutes" (1.4) adjusted down a tenth.

*Preliminary*:
A matchup of two undefeated teams on "Sunday Night Football" outrated the fifth and final game of the World Series Sunday, but the two sports telecasts combined to drive scripted shows on ABC and CBS down.

At ABC, "Once Upon a Time" was fairly steady, dropping only a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 vs. last week and finishing with a 1.5. "Blood & Oil" (0.8) was down a tenth, and "Quantico" (1.2, -0.3) suffered its lowest outing to date.

CBS saw two of its shows, "The Good Wife" (0.9, -0.1 vs. last week's fast nationals) and "CSI: Cyber" (0.8, flat), fall under the 1.0 mark. "Madam Secretary" scored a 1.1, down two tenths from last week.

The prime-time portion of the World Series drew a 4.8 for FOX, pending updates. That's up significantly from games 3 and 4 and puts a cap on the highest-rated World Series in several years. "Sunday Night Football" currently stands at a 7.2, up from last week's game.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 2, 2015*
#monday #110215



Code:


Time    Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00    The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             3.3   10    12.06
        Supergirl (CBS)                         2.2    7     8.87
        DWtS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                  1.9    6    12.09
        Gotham (FOX)                            1.6    5     4.27
        Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.3    1     0.95
                                                
9:00    Scorpion (CBS)                          1.9    5     9.51
        Minority Report (FOX)                   0.6    2     1.75
        Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.4    1     1.09
                                                
10:00   Blindspot (NBC)                         2.2    7     8.02
        NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.3    4     8.41
        Countdown to the CMA Awards (ABC) - S   0.8    3     4.98

*Revisions/Finals*:
Most of Monday's shows held onto their preliminary ratings, including "Supergirl," which scored a 2.2 in adults 18-49 with its second episode. Two shows saw their ratings go up: "The Voice" (3.3) and "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.3) both rose by a tenth of a point. ABC's lineup adjusted down with a couple of local "Monday Night Football" telecasts factored out.

*Preliminary*:
Episode 2 of "Supergirl" couldn't reach the heights of its premiere, tumbling 0.9 (about 29 percent) in adults 18-49 and finishing with a 2.2. That was good enough to tie for the top spot among Monday's scripted shows -- "Blindspot" also scored a 2.2 for NBC.

The shows following "Supergirl" remained steady as well, with "Scorpion" earning a 1.9 and "NCIS: Los Angeles" a 1.2.

Also Monday, "Gotham" was up a tenth vs. last week for FOX, while "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" and "Jane the Virgin" also rose 0.1 apiece. "The Voice" was also up a tenth week to week and scored the night's best rating.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> Can't believe FOX hasn't canceled Minority Report yet. It's crazy that they're leaving it on with such horrible ratings.


The Los Angeles Times ran a piece about how the networks are much slower to cancel this season.

Minority Report is specifically mentioned.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 3, 2015*
#tuesday #110315



Code:


Time      Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00      NCIS (CBS)                              2.3   8     17.97
          The Flash (The CW)                      1.5   5      3.87
          The Muppets (ABC)                       1.4   5      4.56
          Best Time Ever (NBC)  Finale           1.4   4      5.06
          Grandfathered (FOX)                     1.0   3      3.18
                                                  
8:30      Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)                1.6   5      4.45
          The Grinder (FOX)                       0.8   3      2.52
                                                  
9:00      The Voice (NBC)  clip show             2.0   6      8.22
          NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)                 1.9   6     14.15
          Agents of SHIELD (ABC)                  1.4   4      3.84
          Scream Queens (FOX)                     1.0   3      2.44
          iZombie (The CW)                        0.6   2      1.43
                                                  
10:00     Chicago Fire (NBC)                      1.8   6      8.11
          Limitless (CBS)                         1.5   5      7.86
          Wicked City (ABC)                       0.7   2      2.42

*Revisions/Finals*:
A better-than-average night for the broadcast networks in the early ratings held up in the final same-day numbers as well. Nothing adjusted down, which means that the season highs for NCIS: New Orleans on CBS and The Flash on The CW stayed intact.

Two shows grew by a tenth of a point in adults 18-49: Fresh Off the Boat (1.6) hit its highest rating in a month, and the finale of Best Time Ever (1.4) was up a good amount over recent airings.

*Preliminary*:
With postseason baseball off the schedule, a number of shows showed ratings growth Tuesday. The Flash (1.5 in adults 18-49) and NCIS: New Orleans (1.9) both hit season highs, and NCIS, Limitless, Fresh Off the Boat and the finale of Best Time Ever all rose as well vs. last weeks early numbers.

iZombie and Agents of SHIELD held steady with last week, with the former rising a little in total viewers. Chicago Fire was off 0.1 with a smaller lead-in from a Voice clip show.

On the downside, Wicked City fell 0.2 in its second episode to a cover-your-eyes 0.7. FOXs Grandfathered and Scream Queens (1.0 each) were even with their last episodes, but The Grinder (0.8) fell a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Nov. 4, 2015.*
#wednesday #110415



Code:


Time     Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00     CMA Awards (ABC)  S (8-11 p.m.)        3.8   12     13.62
         Survivor (CBS)                          2.0    7      8.80
         Rosewood (FOX)                          1.5    5      5.05
         The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)            1.2    4      7.00
         Arrow (The CW)                          1.1    4      2.60
                                                 
9:00     Empire (FOX)                            4.6   14     11.68
         Law & Order: SVU (NBC)                  1.5    5      6.55
         Criminal Minds (CBS)                    1.5    4      7.79
         Supernatural (The CW)                   0.6    2      1.64
                                                 
10:00    Chicago PD (NBC)                        1.4    5      6.48
         Code Black (CBS)                        1.2    4      6.44

*Revisions/Finals*:
The good news for Criminal Minds is that it adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 from Wednesdays early ratings, where it recorded a series low.

The bad news? Its 1.5 in the final same-day ratings is still a series low, down a tenth from the previous two weeks 1.6.

Arrow was the only other show to have an adjustment in the finals. It rose a tenth to 1.1.

*Preliminary*:
The CMA Awards fell a decent amount from their ratings last year, losing 0.7 in adults 18-49 (3.8 vs. 4.5) and about 2.3 million viewers. ABC still led the night in adults 18-49, but it was an off year for the awards.

Other shows suffered declines as well. FOXs Empire returned from its brief World Series hiatus to a 4.6, down two tenths from its most recent episode. Criminal Minds (1.4) hit another series low on CBS, and Supernatural (0.6) dipped again after rebounding some last week.

On the plus(-ish) side, Arrow is currently up a tenth vs. last week, and Law & Order: SVU held steady with its most recent outing. The Mysteries of Laura (1.2) matched its season high.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Nov. 5, 2015*
#thursday #110515



Code:


Time    Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (000s)
8:00    The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.7   13     14.81
        Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.3    8      8.50
        Heroes Reborn (NBC)                     1.3    4      3.97
        Bones (FOX)                             1.1    4      5.34
        The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.6    2      1.34
                                                
8:30    Life in Pieces (CBS)                    1.9    6      7.88
                                                
9:00    Scandal (ABC)                           2.2    7      8.03
        Mom (CBS)  P                           1.5    5      7.28
        The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.4    4      6.44
        Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.9    3      3.04
        The Originals (The CW)                  0.4    1      0.97
                                                
9:30    The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.3    4      6.21
                                                
10:00   How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       1.9    6      6.49
        Elementary (CBS)  P                    1.1    4      5.58
        The Player (NBC)                        0.7    3      3.22

*Revisions/Finals*:
So that good news for Elementary and Mom in Thursdays early ratings? Not so fast.

Factoring out local affiliate broadcasts of an NFL game almost always causes adjustments for the networks in question, but the dropoff for the two CBS shows, along with the Thusday debut of Life in Pieces, is more extreme than usual. Mom ends up half a point lower (1.5 vs. 2.0), while Elementary (1.1) and Life in Pieces (1.9) each dropped by four tenths.

ABCs Scandal adjusted down by 0.1, meaning the age-defying Greys Anatomy ended up as the networks top-rated show for the night. Bones and The Big Bang Theory each came down by 0.1 as well.

*Preliminary*:
_Note: CBS affiliates in Cincinnati and Cleveland carried the NFL Networks Thursday Night Football telecast, so numbers for the network may be subject to greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

CBS opened its regular Thursday schedule to solid returns: The Big Bang Theory (3.8) led the night and was in its normal range, while Life in Pieces (2.3) had its best rating since its premiere, pending updates. Mom was down from last seasons debut but in line with the Season 2 finale, and Elementary opened with a 1.5, up from last seasons 1.2.

The other networks were pretty well in line with recent performances as well, with the one exception being NBCs Heroes Reborn. It bumped up 0.3 vs. last week for its best showing since episode 2. How to Get Away With Murder (1.9) improved 0.1 for ABC, while Greys Anatomy (2.3) was off a tenth from its last episode and Scandal (2.3) was even.

FOXs dramas came down a bit from their crossover-fueled numbers last week, but Bones (1.2) and Sleepy Hollow (0.9) were both in line with their season averages. The Vampire Diaries (0.6) was up 0.1 for The CW, while The Originals (0.4) was flat.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Nov. 6, 2015*
#friday #110615



Code:


Time     Show                 Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00     Masterchef Junior (FOX)  P         1.3   5     4.16
         Last Man Standing (ABC)             1.2   5     6.85
         The Amazing Race (CBS)              1.1   4     5.83
         Undateable (NBC)                    0.7   3     2.64
         Reign (The CW)                      0.3   1     0.94
                                             
8:30     Dr. Ken (ABC)                       1.2   5     5.38
         Truth Be Told (NBC)                 0.6   2     2.14
                                             
9:00     Shark Tank (ABC)                    1.6   6     6.71
         Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                 1.1   4     8.85
         Grimm (NBC)                         1.0   4     3.78
         Worlds Funniest (FOX)  P          0.8   3     2.21
         Americas Next Top Model (The CW)   0.3   1     0.95
                                             
10:00    20/20 (ABC)                         1.3   5     5.18
         Blue Bloods (CBS)                   1.3   5    10.90
         Dateline (NBC)                      1.0   4     4.20

*Revisions/Finals*:
There was very little movement from Fridays early ratings to the finals. CBS Blue Bloods (1.3, up 0.1) was the only show to adjust. The premiere of Masterchef Junior (1.3) on FOX and ABCs Shark Tank (1.6), the nights top show, both held, as did everything else.

*Preliminary*:
Masterchef Junior couldnt cook up ratings that matched its Season 3 numbers, but thats not unsurprising considering the show moved from Tuesday to Friday nights. It still led the 8 oclock hour for FOX with a 1.3 for its premiere.

Also Friday, Shark Tank was up 0.2 vs. last week to record a five-week high for ABC. Last Man Standing and Dr. Ken held steady, and while 20/20 was down 0.4 compared to last weeks season high, it was ahead of of prior weeks. NBCs Grimm (1.0) fell a tenth from its premiere last week.

CBS had a mixed bag: Blue Bloods rose 0.1 week to week for CBS, Hawaii Five-0 was flat at 1.1 and The Amazing Race dropped a tenth. The CWs Reign (0.3) rose a tenth over its last episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast Live +7 ratings, week 5: Empire and Blindspot have biggest total gains, 5 shows double*

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2015/11/09/broadcast-live-7-ratings-week-5-oct-19-25-2015



> As recently as last season, it was all but unheard of for a broadcast-network show to double its 18-49 rating in the Live +7 ratings. It wasnt all that uncommon on cable, but it almost never happened on the networks.
> 
> Now, its becoming routine. Five shows  The Originals (0.4 to 0.9), Quantico (1.5 to 3.1), The Blacklist (1.4 to 2.9), The Vampire Diaries (0.5 to 1.0) and Reign (0.2 to 0.4)  grew by at least 100 percent in Live +7 for the week of Oct. 19-25.
> 
> Going from a 0.2 to a 0.4 isnt that big a deal, but its not just shows at the bottom of the same-day ratings anymore that are growing by such huge percentages. Whether thats good or bad news for those shows is highly debatable, since networks dont get paid for all of that delayed viewing. But its a definite shift in viewing patterns.
> 
> What hasnt changed is that the top of the Live +7 charts is populated by shows that are already popular with same-day viewers. Empire (4.8 to 7.2) was once again the biggest gainer in total viewers for week 5, while Blindspot added the most viewers, going from 7.82 million to 13. 43 million.


The Top 25 gainers (including ties) for the week of Oct. 19-25 are below. The list includes only original episodes of series, not repeats or specials. I've put the lists in spoilered quotes, to keep this post shorter.

*ADULTS 18-49  TOTAL INCREASE*


Spoiler






Code:


Rank    Show                Net     L+SD     L+7     7-Day Incr  7-Day % Incr
1       EMPIRE              FOX     4.8      7.2     2.4         50%
2       BIG BANG THEORY     CBS     3.9      5.9     2.0         51%
3       MODERN FAMILY       ABC     2.7      4.6     1.9         70%
3t      BLINDSPOT           NBC     2.1      4.0     1.9         90%
5       QUANTICO            ABC     1.5      3.1     1.6         107%
5t      HTGA W/MURDER       ABC     2.1      3.7     1.6         76%
7       GREYS ANATOMY      ABC     2.4      3.9     1.5         63%
7t      THE BLACKLIST       NBC     1.4      2.9     1.5         107%
9       SCANDAL             ABC     2.5      3.9     1.4         56%
10      CRIMINAL MINDS      CBS     1.6      2.9     1.3         81%
10t     CHICAGO FIRE        NBC     1.6      2.9     1.3         81%
12      LIMITLESS           CBS     1.4      2.6     1.2         86%
13      SCORPION            CBS     1.8      2.9     1.1         61%
13t     GOTHAM              FOX     1.3      2.4     1.1         85%
13t     CHICAGO PD          NBC     1.4      2.5     1.1         79%
13t     LAW AND ORDER:SVU   NBC     1.5      2.6     1.1         73%
17      AGENTS OF SHIELD    ABC     1.5      2.5     1.0         67%
17t     ONCE UPON A TIME    ABC     1.6      2.6     1.0         63%
17t     BLACK-ISH           ABC     1.8      2.8     1.0         56%
17t     HEROES REBORN       NBC     1.1      2.1     1.0         91%
21      CASTLE              ABC     1.1      2.0     0.9         82%
21t     NASHVILLE           ABC     1.1      2.0     0.9         82%
21t     THE GOLDBERGS       ABC     2.1      3.0     0.9         43%
21t     SURVIVOR            CBS     2.1      3.0     0.9         43%
21t     NCIS                CBS     2.2      3.1     0.9         41%
21t     THE FLASH           CW      1.4      2.3     0.9         64%
21t     FAMILY GUY          FOX     1.8      2.7     0.9         50%
21t     THE VOICE (Tues)    NBC     2.7      3.6     0.9         33%





*ADULTS 18-49  PERCENTAGE INCREASE*


Spoiler






Code:


Rank    Show                Net      L+SD      L+7      7-Day Incr  7-Day % Incr
1       THE ORIGINALS       CW       0.4       0.9      0.5         125%
2       QUANTICO            ABC      1.5       3.1      1.6         107%
2t      THE BLACKLIST       NBC      1.4       2.9      1.5         107%
4       VAMPIRE DIARIES     CW       0.5       1.0      0.5         100%
4t      REIGN               CW       0.2       0.4      0.2         100%
6       HEROES REBORN       NBC      1.1       2.1      1.0         91%
7       BLINDSPOT           NBC      2.1       4.0      1.9         90%
8       SLEEPY HOLLOW       FOX      0.8       1.5      0.7         88%
9       LIMITLESS           CBS      1.4       2.6      1.2         86%
10      GOTHAM              FOX      1.3       2.4      1.1         85%
11      SUPERNATURAL        CW       0.6       1.1      0.5         83%
12      CASTLE              ABC      1.1       2.0      0.9         82%
12t     NASHVILLE           ABC      1.1       2.0      0.9         82%
14      CRIMINAL MINDS      CBW      1.6       2.9      1.3         81%
14t     CHICAGO FIRE        NBC      1.6       2.9      1.3         81%
16      GRANDFATHERED       FOX      1.0       1.8      0.8         80%
17      CHICAGO PD          NBC      1.4       2.5      1.1         79%
18      HTGA W/MURDER       ABC      2.1       3.7      1.6         76%
19      CSI: CYBER          CBS      0.8       1.4      0.6         75%
20      LAW AND ORDER:SVU   NBC      1.5       2.6      1.1         73%
21      MODERN FAMILY       ABC      2.7       4.6      1.9         70%
21t     HAWAII FIVE-0       CBS      1.0       1.7      0.7         70%
21t     SCREAM QUEENS       FOX      1.0       1.7      0.7         70%
24      AGENTS OF SHIELD    ABC      1.5       2.5      1.0         67%
24t     ARROW               CW       0.9       1.5      0.6         67%
24t     THE GRINDER         FOX      0.9       1.5      0.6         67%




*
VIEWERS  TOTAL INCREASE*


Spoiler






Code:


Rank   Show                Net     L+SD (000s)   L+7 (000s)  7-Day Incr 7-Day % Incr
1      BLINDSPOT           NBC     7817          13429       5612        72%
2      BIG BANG THEORY     CBS     14684         20197       5513        38%
3      THE BLACKLIST       NBC     6679          11836       5157        77%
4      EMPIRE              FOX     12280         17352       5072        41%
5      QUANTICO            ABC     5105          9484        4379        86%
6      MODERN FAMILY       ABC     7798          12157       4359        56%
7      HTGA W/MURDER       ABC     6951          10941       3990        57%
8      SCORPION            CBS     9460          13398       3938        42%
9      BLUE BLOODS         CBS     10417         14330       3913        38%
10     CASTLE              ABC     6670          10486       3816        57%
11     CHICAGO FIRE        NBC     7637          11444       3807        50%
12     NCIS                CBS     17215         20971       3756        22%
13     NCIS: LOS ANGELES   CBS     8767          12505       3738        43%
14     CRIMINAL MINDS      CBS     8470          12135       3665        43%
15     SCANDAL             ABC     8281          11945       3664        44%
16     LIMITLESS           CBS     7895          11526       3631        46%
17     CHICAGO PD          NBC     6237          9651        3414        55%
18     GREYS ANATOMY      ABC     8964          12213       3249        36%
19     HAWAII FIVE-0       CBS     8595          11829       3234        38%
20     NCIS: NEW ORLEANS   CBS     12986         16011       3025        23%
21     CODE BLACK          CBS     7129          10085       2956        41%
22     LAW AND ORDER:SVU   NBC     6325          9203        2878        46%
23     THE VOICE (Tues)    NBC     11280         13851       2571        23%
24     AGENTS OF SHIELD    ABC     3846          6387        2541        66%
25     GOTHAM              FOX     4186          6615        2429        58%





*VIEWERS  PERCENTAGE INCREASE*


Spoiler






Code:


Rank     Show                Net      L+SD (000s) L+7 (000s)  7-Day Incr 7-Day % Incr
1        QUANTICO            ABC      5105        9484        4379       86%
2        THE ORIGINALS       CW       960         1751        791        82%
3        THE BLACKLIST       NBC      6679        11836       5157       77%
4        VAMPIRE DIARIES     CW       1195        2064        869        73%
5        BLINDSPOT           NBC      7817        13429       5612       72%
6        SLEEPY HOLLOW       FOX      2893        4934        2041       71%
6t       AGENTS OF SHIELD    ABC      3846        6387        2541       66%
8        JANE THE VIRGIN     CW       912         1515        603        66%
9        SCREAM QUEENS       FOX      2588        4160        1572       61%
10       GOTHAM              FOX      4186        6615        2429       58%
10t      THE FLASH           CW       3554        5602        2048       58%
12       HTGA W/MURDER       ABC      6951        10941       3990       57%
13       CASTLE              ABC      6670        10486       3816       57%
14       ARROW               CW       2402        3765        1363       57%
15       MODERN FAMILY       ABC      7798        12157       4359       56%
16       CHICAGO PD          NBC      6237        9651        3414       55%
16t      HEROES REBORN       NBC      3804        5904        2100       55%
16t      SUPERNATURAL        CW       1589        2462        873        55%
16t      NASHVILLE           ABC      4474        6798        2324       52%
16t      IZOMBIE             CW       1328        2014        686        52%
16t      LAST MAN ON EARTH   FOX      3417        5162        1745       51%
22       MINORITY REPORT     FOX      1821        2750        929        51%
23       CHICAGO FIRE        NBC      7637        11444       3807       50%
24       THE PLAYER          NBC      4154        6198        2044       49%
25       GRANDFATHERED       FOX      3329        4955        1626       49%


----------



## TAsunder

How does a network make good use of the +7 gains? We already know that there's a huge drop off after about 24 hours when it comes to watching commercials, so it seems like they can't just ask for more money for their ads because of it, right?


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> How does a network make good use of the +7 gains? We already know that there's a huge drop off after about 24 hours when it comes to watching commercials, so it seems like they can't just ask for more money for their ads because of it, right?


There are different measurements for commercial viewing (C+3 and C+7). The networks can't go back after the fact and ask the advertisers for more money, but the networks can use these figures to justify higher ad rates for future episodes, on the assumption that some percentage of viewers will see the commercials, so more viewers = more commercial viewers, even if the % is relatively small.


----------



## TAsunder

I see. So the C+7 numbers might not show double the ad views, but with double the viewership, it likely goes up noticeably. Hadn't considered that.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Nov. 8, 2015*
#sunday #110815



Code:


Time   Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr     Viewers (000s)
7:00   NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:36 p.m.)         7.4   26      23.96
       FB Night (NBC) (7:30-8:22 p.m.)         3.9   12      10.72
       The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.7    2       1.79
       Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    1.0    3       5.64
                                               
7:30   60 Minutes (CBS) (7:36-8:36 p.m.)       2.7    8      15.76
       Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.4    4       3.13
                                               
8:00   Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.6    4       4.88
       The Simpsons (FOX)                      1.5    4       3.48
                                               
8:30   Sunday Night Football (NBC)             7.6   22      23.05
       Madam Secretary (CBS) (8:36-9:36 p.m.)  1.3    4      10.59
       Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                1.2    3       2.65
                                               
9:00   Family Guy (FOX)                        1.2    3       2.58
       Blood & Oil (ABC)                       0.8    2       3.40
                                               
9:30   The Good Wife (CBS) (9:36-10:36 p.m.)   1.1    3       8.27
       The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.0    3       2.57
                                               
10:00  Quantico (ABC)                          1.3    4       4.38
                                               
10:30  CSI: Cyber (CBS) (10:36-11:36 p.m.)     0.8    3       5.65

*Revisions/Finals*:
There was a little piece of good news for Family Guy in Sundays final nationals. It adjusted up 0.1 in adults 18-49 from the early ratings, but its 1.2 is still a series low.

ABCs Once Upon a Time also adjusted up by a tenth to finish at 1.6. A late-starting Madam Secretary adjusted down a tenth, and 60 Minutes also dropped. Sunday Night Football on NBC adjusted up from a 7.6 to an 8.4.

*Preliminary*:
Family Guy fell to a series low Sunday, managing only a 1.1 rating in adults 18-49. The Simpsons (1.5) was also down from its last airing without an NFL overrun kicking off the night, while Brooklyn Nine-Nine and The Last Man on Earth were flat. Bobs Burgers is currently up, but that could change as a few stations had late-ending NFL games.

At ABC, Once Upon a Time continued its steady run in the fall, scoring a 1.5. Quantico improved slightly on last weeks season low, rising 0.1 to a 1.3.

CBS averages are tentative as its primetime lineup didnt start till 7:36 p.m. ET, but Madam Secretary and The Good Wife are both currently up over last week. NBCs Sunday Night Football broadcast is running 0.4 ahead of last week (7.6 vs. 7.2).


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 9, 2015*
#monday #110915


Code:


Time      Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00      The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)       3.2   10      12.02
          DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)            2.0    6      12.63
          Supergirl (CBS)                   1.7    5       8.07
          Gotham (FOX)                      1.5    4       4.11
          Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)      0.3    1       0.95
                                            
9:00      Scorpion (CBS)                    1.8    5       9.34
          Bones (FOX)  R                   0.5    2       1.58
          Jane the Virgin (The CW)          0.4    1       1.11
                                            
10:00     Blindspot (NBC)                   2.2    7       7.67
          NCIS: Los Angeles  (CBS)          1.3    4       7.91
          Castle (ABC)                      1.0    3       6.07

*Revisions/Finals*:
There was virtually no movement in Mondays final ratings vs. the early numbers. Only one show, NCIS: Los Angeles, had any adjustments  it rose 0.1 to finish with a 1.3, even with last weeks final rating.

*Preliminary*:
_Note: The CBS affiliate in San Diego aired the Monday Night Football telecast, so ratings for the network could be subject to greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

This Mondays ratings looked a good deal like last Mondays ratings, for both good and ill.

On the good side, NBC got steady ratings from both The Voice (3.2) and just-renewed Blindspot (2.2) to win Mondays race. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend and Jane the Virgin were also even with last week. Gotham was down 0.1 week to week but in line with recent performances.

On the not-good side, Supergirl lost another half a point, pending updates, meaning its down almost 50 percent in the two weeks since its premiere. Castle dipped to a 1.0, down 0.1 from its last episode, despite a slightly better Dancing With the Stars lead-in. And even though Minority Report didnt air, the Bones repeat that did almost matched the formers numbers from a week ago.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 10, 2015*
#tuesday #111015



Code:


Time    Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00    The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.7   9     10.86
        NCIS (CBS)                              2.3   7     16.68
        The Flash (The CW)                      1.5   5      3.63
        The Muppets (ABC)                       1.2   4      3.94
        Grandfathered (FOX)                     1.0   3      3.05
                                                
8:30    Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)                1.3   4      3.77
        The Grinder (FOX)                       0.8   3      2.56
                                                
9:00    NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)                 1.7   5     12.39
        Agents of SHIELD (ABC)                  1.3   4      3.49
        Scream Queens (FOX)                     0.9   3      2.51
        iZombie (The CW)                        0.6   2      1.40
                                                
10:00   Chicago Fire (NBC)                      2.0   7      8.15
        Limitless (CBS)                         1.5   5      7.09
        Wicked City (ABC)                       0.4   1      1.69

*Revisions/Finals*:
Chicago Fire adjusted down a tenth in adults 18-49 from Tuesdays early ratings, which means the show is no longer at an eight-month high.

Instead its  at a seven-month high, matching its best rating since early April and hitting a season high.

The nights only other adjustment was for NCIS, which rose 0.1 to match last weeks 2.3.

*Preliminary*:
A couple of shows hit ratings milestones Tuesday night  one good and one bad.

Chicago Fire, helped by a Voice lead-in, recorded its best 18-49 (2.1) in eight months. It was a season high for the recently renewed show and easily led the 10 p.m. hour.

Now, the bad news: ABCs Wicked City mustered only a 0.4, down three tenths from last week. Its the lowest-rated broadcast of an original show on any of the big four networks this fall.

ABC as a whole had a rough night, as The Muppets, Fresh Off the Boat and Agents of SHIELD were all down. CBS two NCIS shows also dipped, but Limitless was even with last weeks 1.5.

The Flash and iZombie also held steady for The CW, which beat ABC and FOX in 18-49 for the night. Scream Queens fell 0.1 for FOX, while Grandfathered and The Grinder were flat.


----------



## Steveknj

Looking at a lot of these ratings, can we officially say that NBC is no longer a laughing stock? Seems they have a lot of decent rated shows besides SNF now (at least compared to the other networks).


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Nov. 11, 2015*
#wednesday #111115



Code:


Time    Show         Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00    The Voice (NBC)            2.4    8       10.14
        Survivor (CBS)             2.1    7        9.00
        The Middle (ABC)           2.0    7        7.62
        Rosewood (FOX)             1.4    5        5.17
        Arrow (The CW)             0.9    3        2.30
                                   
8:30    The Goldbergs (ABC)        2.1    7        7.01
                                   
9:00    Empire (FOX)               4.2   13       11.20
        Modern Family (ABC)        2.7    8        8.15
        Law & Order: SVU (NBC)     2.0    6        7.76
        Criminal Minds (CBS)       1.6    5        8.51
        Supernatural (The CW)      0.7    2        1.70
                                   
9:30    Black-ish (ABC)            1.8    6        5.97
                                   
10:00   Chicago PD (NBC)           1.6    5        6.79
        Code Black (CBS)           1.2    4        6.90
        Nashville (ABC)            1.0    3        4.55

*Revisions/Finals*:
Wednesdays final nationals werent especially kind to shows with the word Black in their titles, but everything else held steady with their early numbers.

The only adjustments in the finals were for ABCs Black-ish (1.8) and CBS Code Black (1.2), both of which came down a tenth. That means the gains for Law & Order: SVU and Chicago PD on NBC, the small uptick for Supernatural on The CW and the season low for Empire on FOX remain the same.

*Preliminary*:
Although it was still far and away the nights top-rated show, Empire hit a season low Wednesday with a 4.2 rating in adults 18-49. It was down 0.4 (9 percent) from last week. Rosewood (1.4) was also off for FOX, albeit only by 0.1 from last week.

NBC aired a Voice results show at 8 p.m. Although its 2.4 was low compared to its regular Monday and Tuesday averages, it doubled what The Mysteries of Laura typically does in the timeslot. Consequently bothLaw & Order: SVU (2.0), which was up half a point, and Chicago PD (1.6), which rose by 0.2, grew.

The Goldbergs was down a tenth from its last airing, but the rest of ABCs comedies held steady. Nashville also fell a tick. At The CW, Arrow fell to 0.9, but Supernatural (0.7) rose by 0.1. All three of CBS shows rose slightly.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Nov. 12, 2015*
#thursday #111215



Code:


Time       Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (000s)
8:00       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.7   13      14.92
           Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.2    7       8.02
           Bones (FOX)                             1.1    4       5.16
           Heroes Reborn (NBC)                     1.1    4       3.78
           The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.6    2       1.32
                                                   
8:30       Life in Pieces (CBS)                    1.8    6       7.99
                                                   
9:00       Scandal (ABC)                           2.2    7       7.70
           Mom (CBS)                               1.5    5       7.16
           The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.5    5       6.75
           Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.9    3       3.02
           The Originals (The CW)                  0.4    1       0.98
                                                   
9:30       2 Broke Girls (CBS)  P                 1.6    5       6.34
                                                   
10:00      How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       1.9    6       6.71
           Elementary (CBS)                        0.8    3       5.16
           The Player (NBC)                        0.7    3       3.44

*Revisions/Finals*:
Adjustments for NFL pre-emptions took a sizable bite out of the early ratings for CBS for the second week in a row, pushing all but The Big Bang Theory down by several tenths in adults 18-49. Life in Pieces (1.8) Mom (1.5) and Elementary (0.8) all fell by half a point in the finals, while the 2 Broke Girls premiere (1.6) was off 0.4.

If theres a silver lining, its that LIP and Mom were both in line with their final numbers from last week, and 2 Broke Girls didnt suffer any outsize drop. The dip below 1.0 is worrisome for Elementary, however.

The other networks were mostly stable for the night. The only other adjustment was for The Blacklist, which rose 0.1 for NBC.

*Preliminary*:
Thursday nights ratings look remarkably similar to the early numbers from a week ago, which could be both good and bad.

On the good side, a number of shows, including Scandal, How to Get Away With Murder, The Blacklist and The Vampire Diaries, held steady with their performance last week. The Big Bang Theory was also even with its fast national number from last week and should hold onto most of that despite NFL pre-emptions on CBS, as kickoff time was 8:30 ET.

The rest of CBS lineup, including the premiere of 2 Broke Girls (2.0), might take a hit. Life in Pieces and Mom are currently matching their early numbers from last week but came down 0.4 and 0.5 in the finals. Elementary is currently off 0.2 vs. last week and will probably come down as well.

Heroes Reborn took a step backward, falling two tenths after last weeks gains. Bones and Sleepy Hollow were flat, coming in just above and below the 1.0 line.


----------



## realityboy

I guess we answered the question of how low a show can go before getting pulled. Wicked City got a 0.4 18-49 rating, and it's gone after 3 episodes.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Nov. 13, 2015*


Code:


Time    Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00    Last Man Standing (ABC)             1.3   5    7.47
        The Amazing Race (CBS)              1.1   4    5.68
        Masterchef Junior (FOX)             1.2   4    3.85
        Undateable (NBC)  R                0.6   2    2.51
        Reign (The CW)                      0.4   1    1.03
                                            
8:30    Dr. Ken (ABC)                       1.2   4    5.26
        Truth Be Told (NBC)                 0.6   2    2.06
                                            
9:00    Shark Tank (ABC)                    1.6   6    6.14
        Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                 1.1   4    8.47
        Grimm (NBC)                         0.9   3    3.66
        Worlds Funniest (FOX)              0.7   2    2.17
        Americas Next Top Model (The CW)   0.3   1    1.04
                                            
10:00   Blue Bloods (CBS)                   1.2   4   10.33
        20/20 (ABC)                         1.2   4    5.11
        Dateline (NBC)                      0.8   3    3.54

*Revisions/Finals*:
There was not much movement between Fridays early ratings and the final nationals. That was good news for Reign, which kept its season-high number in adults 18-49.

The only adjustment for the evening was a 0.1 decline for Worlds Funniest (0.7) on FOX.

*Preliminary*:
Fridays ratings played out as they normally do: Shark Tank led the 18-49 demographic, and most shows were even or slightly down vs. their numbers last week.

There were a couple of exceptions, however. Reign (0.4) pulled in its best rating of the season so far for The CW. Last Man Standing (1.3) rose a tenth for ABC and matched its best rating of the season. The Amazing Race (1.2) rose as well.

FOXs Masterchef Junior (1.2) and NBCs Grimm (0.9) were both down a tenth vs. last week. ABCs 20/20 (1.2) and NBCs Dateline (0.8) shelved their planned segments for coverage the Paris attacks.


----------



## aindik

Wow. Friday really is a wasteland. Highest rated show in-demo the entire night got a 1.6.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Nov. 15, 2015
*


Code:


Time    Show                       Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
7:00    NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:57 p.m.)           8.7   30     26.31
        Football Night (NBC) (7:30-8:22 p.m.)     2.4    7      6.90
        The Simpsons (FOX)  R                    0.5    2      1.87
        Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)      0.9    2      5.32
                                                  
7:30    Bobs Burgers (FOX)                       1.0    3      2.27
                                                  
8:00    60 Minutes (CBS) (7:57-8:57 p.m.)         3.6   10     18.13
        Once Upon a Time (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)        1.6    5      4.85
        The Simpsons (FOX)  R                    1.2    4      2.75
                                                  
8:30    Sunday Night Football (NBC)               7.0   21     19.39
        Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                  1.3    4      2.69
                                                  
9:00    Family Guy (FOX)                          1.4    5      2.91
        Madam Secretary (CBS) (8:57-9:57 p.m.)    1.4    4     10.61
                                                  
9:30    The Last Man on Earth (FOX)               1.2    4      2.84
                                                  
10:00   Quantico (ABC)                            1.3    4      4.20
        The Good Wife (CBS) (9:57-10:57 p.m.)     1.1    3      8.52
                                                  
10:57   CSI: Cyber (10:57-11:57 p.m.)             1.0    3      5.75

*Revisions/Finals*:
Aside from the expected adjustments for live NFL telecasts, Sundays early ratings largely carried through to the finals. The only other adjustments were for CBS 60 Minutes (3.6, up 0.4) and Madam Secretary (1.4, up 0.1).

CSI: Cyber, which wasnt included in the fast nationals because of its 10:57 ET start time, scored a 1.0 in adults 18-49. Thats up two tenths from the previous week despite a later start time.

*Preliminary*:_
Note: Live NFL telecasts on NBC and CBS may cause greater adjustments than usual in the final national ratings. CBS primetime schedule was delayed until 7:57 p.m ET, so ratings for CSI: Cyber at 10:57 ET arent included here. They will be in the final nationals._

A two-hour Once Upon a Time helped ABCs overall ratings Sunday, as the second hour drew double the 18-49 number that Blood & Oil has in recent weeks. The better lead-in did not, however, move the needle for Quantico, which was flat vs. last weeks 1.3.

FOXs Family Guy (1.4) and The Last Man on Earth (1.2) both saw their ratings rise by 0.2 vs. last week. Brooklyn Nine-Nine (1.3) was up a tenth despite a repeat Simpsons leading into it.

CBS primetime lineup started almost an hour late, but Madam Secretary and The Good Wife are currently in line with their performances from a week ago. Sunday Night Football pulled in smaller numbers than last week, pending updates, but still carried NBC to a sizable 18-49 win for the night.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 16, 2015.*


Code:


Time      Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00      The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)         3.0   9      11.21
          DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)              1.8   6      12.35
          Supergirl (CBS)                     1.8   6      7.77
          Gotham (FOX)                        1.5   5      4.35
          Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)        0.3   1      0.89
                                              
9:00      Scorpion (CBS)                      1.7   5      9.16
          Minority Report (FOX)               0.7   2      1.74
          Jane the Virgin (The CW)            0.5   2      1.10
                                              
10:00     Blindspot (NBC)                     2.1   7      7.74
          NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)             1.3   4      7.91
          Castle (ABC)                        1.1   4      6.66

*Revisions/Finals*:
As expected, NBCs and The CWs ratings adjusted down somewhat from the early numbers thanks to NFL pre-emptions on Monday night. But its not all bad news.

The CW, for instance, still got a season high for Jane the Virgin (0.5) even after the 0.1 downward adjustment. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (0.3) also came down a tenth but was in line with its average.

At NBC, Blindspot adjusted down 0.2 to a 2.1, a tenth below last weeks final number. The Voice dipped to 3.0. FOXs Gotham also came down a tenth to 1.5, even with last week.

The only upward adjustments belong to Scorpion (1.7) and NCIS: Los Angeles (1.3), which both rose 0.1.

*Preliminary*:
_Note: The CW affiliate in Houston and the NBC affiliate in Cincinnati aired the Monday Night Football telecast, so ratings for those networks could be subject to greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

Supergirl stopped its declines for at least a week Monday, rising 0.1 in adults 18-49 over last weeks rating to finish with a 1.8. It wasnt all good news for CBS, however, as Scorpion (1.6) was down two tenths from last week.

On ABC, Castle rose 0.1 to a 1.1, even though Dancing With the Stars was down from last weeks fast nationals. Gotham was also up for FOX.

The CWs numbers are inflated due to an NFL pre-emption, but Crazy Ex-Girlfriend and Jane the Virgin are both currently up. The Voice and Blindspot are pretty much in line with last week, pending updates.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 17, 2015*


Code:


Time    Show            Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00    The Voice (NBC)                 2.6   8     11.18
        NCIS (CBS)                      2.2   7     16.59
        The Flash (The CW)              1.4   4      3.46
        The Muppets (ABC)               1.2   4      3.89
        Grandfathered (FOX)             1.0   3      2.98
                                        
8:30    Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)        1.4   4      3.90
        The Grinder (FOX)               0.9   3      2.37
                                        
9:00    Chicago Med (NBC)  P           2.2   7      8.64
        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)         1.7   5     13.01
        Agents of SHIELD (ABC)          1.3   4      3.60
        Scream Queens (FOX)             0.9   3      2.37
        iZombie (The CW)                0.5   2      1.17
                                        
10:00   Chicago Fire (NBC)              1.9   6      7.95
        Limitless (CBS)                 1.4   5      7.52
        Shark Tank (ABC)  R            0.7   2      2.53

*Revisions/Finals*:
The premiere of Chicago Med maintained its 2.2 rating from Tuesdays preliminary numbers in the final nationals, but it no longer holds the title of the nights top-rated scripted show by itself.

NCIS adjusted up from 2.1 to 2.2, tying Med. CBS NCIS: New Orleans also adjusted up a tenth to match last weeks 1.7. The only other adjustment was for The Flash, which bumped up a tenth to 1.4

*Preliminary*:
The premiere of Chicago Med (2.2 in adults 18-49) scored solid numbers for NBC, holding 85 percent of its Voice lead-in and topping the debuts of sister shows Chicago Fire (1.9) and Chicago PD (2.0). It came in a little higher than the largest number of TVBTN users predicted in the guess the ratings poll.

The rest of the night was a mixed bag. Chicago Fire dipped a little from last week. So did The Flash (1.3, -0.2) and iZombie (0.5, -0.1) on The CW and all three CBS dramas, which were down a tenth.

On the upside, Fresh Off the Boat rose a tenth for ABC, as did The Grinder (albeit only to a 0.9) for FOX. A Shark Tank rerun on ABC drew a 0.7, three tenths better than Wicked City did last week.


----------



## aindik

That's a shame about The Grinder. That's a funny show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> That's a shame about The Grinder. That's a funny show.


It actually went up a tenth from the previous week, so that's not necessarily bad news (although an increase from 0.8 to 0.9 is still so low that it means almost certain doom for the show). I agree it's a shame, because I really like the show.


----------



## aindik

The Grinder and Grandfathered are on the midseason schedule, although in different time slots than they're in now. The Last Man on Earth is not on it at all.

http://www.tv.com/shows/sleepy-holl...yn-nine-nine-move-second-change-144718596460/


----------



## BrettStah

Grinder and The Muppets are two new shows we are really liking.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> The Grinder and Grandfathered are on the midseason schedule, although in different time slots than they're in now. The Last Man on Earth is not on it at all.
> 
> http://www.tv.com/shows/sleepy-holl...yn-nine-nine-move-second-change-144718596460/


Last Man on Earth was always intended to have short seasons, so I'm not surprised it's not on the schedule.


----------



## mattack

Woah, Tuesday nights on Fox, 2 hours of good or reasonably good sitcoms in a row..


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Last Man on Earth was always intended to have short seasons, so I'm not surprised it's not on the schedule.


I'm fine with that. It's funny in small doses but not sure you can get a 22 episode season out of it.


----------



## Worf

Steveknj said:


> I'm fine with that. It's funny in small doses but not sure you can get a 22 episode season out of it.


Well, the second season is much better than the first as a whole. It's still got its asinine moments, but things aren't as moronic as before.

If the second reason repeated the first, it would be cancelled. Now it's actually a show I look forward to catching.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Nov. 18, 2015*



Code:


Time      Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00      Survivor (CBS)                   2.1    7      9.05
          The Middle (ABC)                 2.1    7      7.93
          Rosewood (FOX)                   1.5    5      4.72
          The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)     1.1    4      7.41
          Arrow (The CW)                   1.1    4      2.69
                                           
8:30      The Goldbergs (ABC)              2.2    7      7.08
                                           
9:00      Empire (FOX)                     4.4   14     11.34
          Modern Family (ABC)              2.8    9      8.38
          Criminal Minds (CBS)             1.5    5      8.14
          Law & Order: SVU (NBC)           1.4    5      6.29
          Supernatural (The CW)            0.7    3      1.66
                                           
9:30      Black-ish (ABC)                  1.9    6      6.08
                                           
10:00     Chicago PD (NBC)                 1.4    5      6.47
          Code Black (CBS)                 1.2    4      6.59
          Nashville (ABC)                  1.0    3      4.44

*Revisions/Finals*:
Four of the five 8 o'clock shows on the broadcast networks saw their early ratings from Wednesday adjust up in the final nationals. "Survivor," "The Middle," "Rosewood" and "Arrow" all rose a tenth of a point in adults 18-49.

Everything else held with its preliminary numbers, so "Law & Order: SVU's" season low stays that way, along with "Nashville" tying its season worst.

*Preliminary*:
Wednesday was a decidedly mixed night in the broadcast ratings, but the ups outnumbered the downs.

"Empire" improved a couple tenths on its season low last week, leading the night with a 4.4 in adults 18-49. ABC's "The Goldbergs" (2.2) and "Modern Family" (2.8) also rose vs. last week, as did "Arrow" (1.0) and "Supernatural" (0.7) for The CW.

The biggest drop belonged to "Law & Order: SVU." A week after hitting a season high with help from a "Voice" lead-in, the show dropped six tenths to a season-low 1.4. "Chicago PD" also fell to 1.4, tying its season low.


----------



## Steveknj

Thought this was interesting. Fox no longer interested in overnight ratings:

http://news.yahoo.com/fox-were-ignoring-overnight-tv-212020306.html


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Thought this was interesting. Fox no longer interested in overnight ratings:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/fox-were-ignoring-overnight-tv-212020306.html


Are they trying to put me out of business?


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Are they trying to put me out of business?


 not me but looks like Fox might be


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Nov. 19, 2015*


Code:


Time      Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)           3.8   13   15.19
          Greys Anatomy (ABC)                2.5    8    8.50
          Bones (FOX)                         1.0    3    5.25
          Heroes Reborn (NBC)                 1.1    4    3.72
          The Vampire Diaries (The CW)        0.5    1    1.10
                                              
8:30      Life in Pieces (CBS)                1.8    6    8.35
                                              
9:00      Scandal (ABC)                       2.4    8    8.13
          Mom (CBS)                           1.7    5    7.46
          The Blacklist (NBC)                 1.5    5    6.91
          Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                 0.8    2    2.80
          The Originals (The CW)              0.4    1    0.80
                                              
9:30      2 Broke Girls (CBS)                 1.7    5    6.42
                                              
10:00     How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)   2.3    8    7.19
          Elementary (CBS)                    0.9    3    5.61
          The Player (NBC)                    0.8    3    3.41

*Revisions/Finals*:
CBS was affected by NFL pre-emptions for the third Thursday in a row, but the difference between the preliminary ratings and the final same-day numbers is much smaller this time.

Life in Pieces, Mom, 2 Broke Girls and Elementary all adjusted down by one or two tenths from their fast national numbers. But Life in Pieces was even with its final number from a week ago (1.8), and 2 Broke Girls (1.7) and Elementary (0.9) were up a tenth vs. last week. Mom improved by 0.2 compared to last weeks final number.

None of the other networks had any adjustments for the evening.

*Preliminary*:_
Note: CBS affiliates in Nashville and Jacksonville carried the NFL Networks Thursday Night Football telecast, so numbers for the network may be subject to greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

The fall finales of Greys Anatomy, Scandal and How to Get Away with Murder all got good-sized ratings bumps Thursday. Greys (2.5) scored its highest rating since the season premiere, and HTGAWM (2.3) delivered its best number since week 2. Scandal was up two tenths as well, finishing with a 2.4.

Elsewhere, The Blacklist and The Player each improved by 0.1 for NBC, but it was a down week for several other shows. Bones (1.0), Sleepy Hollow (0.8) and The Vampire Diaries (0.6) all fell by a tenth.

CBS is once again inflated by Thursday Night Football pre-emptions, but The Big Bang Theory is currently running steady with last week. Adjustments may be slightly smaller since the game was in two mid-sized markets in Nashville and Jacksonville.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Thought this was interesting. Fox no longer interested in overnight ratings:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/fox-were-ignoring-overnight-tv-212020306.html


Not surprising, given how poorly most of their shows are doing in the overnights. They've fallen a long way from just a few years ago when American Idol dominated everything on TV and was referred to as the "Death Star" by many in the industry.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the overnights may not not be distributed, or receive the same amount of weight in decisions, but i've never seen any broadcaster ignore any rating...ever. that would be comparable to a politician ignoring a poll - they might not agree with the methods or results, but you can bet they follow them. 

there will always be those waiting patiently the read them the instant they're released.


----------



## DevdogAZ

NorthAlabama said:


> the overnights may not not be distributed, or receive the same amount of weight in decisions, but i've never seen any broadcaster ignore any rating...ever. that would be comparable to a politician ignoring a poll - they might not agree with the methods or results, but you can bet they follow them.
> 
> there will always be those waiting patiently the read them the instant they're released.


I have no doubt that internally they'll still be paying plenty of attention. After all, just because many people tend to record shows and watch them later, or view them via On Demand or Hulu, doesn't change the fact that this is true across the board, so that after 7 or 30 days, a show that gets a 0.9 L+SD is still going to be significantly behind a show that gets a 1.8 L+SD, if not further behind.

But as far as what they are saying publicly, that's interesting that they're not going to pay much attention to them. It explains why Minority Report is still on the air, since the L+7 numbers typically come out about 3 weeks after the first airing, and the L+30 numbers take longer than that.


----------



## NorthAlabama

when the headline says advertisers are no longer distributing overnights, _that _will be a story.


----------



## aindik

Even the OTA broadcasters, today, have secondary revenue streams. The cable and sat companies pay to carry their signal, and will continue to do so as long as the customers demand it, and the extent of that depends on ratings. 

So, we may be moving to an era where the broadcaster needs ratings to actually measure the audience of shows, rather than to measure the audience of commercials.

Though I don't know how Fox makes money when a Fox affiliate in a non-O&O market gets paid by a cable company. Do the affiliates pay to carry the network, or is that strictly a barter arrangement?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Nov. 20, 2015
*


Code:


Time    Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (000s)
8:00    Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.2   5     7.29
        Masterchef Junior (FOX)                 1.1   4     3.81
        The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.0   4     6.03
        Undateable (NBC)                        0.8   3     2.72
        Reign (The CW)                          0.3   1     1.09
                                                
8:30    Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.2   5     6.07
        Truth Be Told (NBC)                     0.6   2     2.11
                                                
9:00    Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.7   6     6.90
        Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4     9.10
        Grimm (NBC)                             0.9   3     3.62
        Worlds Funniest (FOX)                  0.7   3     2.24
        Americas Next Top Model (The CW)       0.3   1     0.95
                                                
10:00   20/20 (ABC)                             1.4   5     7.07
        Dateline (NBC)                          1.2   4     4.65
        Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.1   4    11.01

*Revisions/Finals*:
There were no adjustments in adults 18-49 from Fridays preliminary ratings to the final numbers. Shark Tank tied a season high and was the nights top show.

*Preliminary*:
Shark Tank kept its crown as Fridays top-rated show, tying its season high in adults 18-49 with a 1.7. ABC led the night overall, as 20/20 (1.4, +0.2) was also up and Dr. Ken (1.2) was steady. Last Man Standing (1.2) fell a tenth but was in line with its average.

NBCs Undateable (0.8) also improved a little, rising a tenth from its last live episode. Dateline was up week to week, and Truth Be Told and Grimm were flat.

Hawaii Five-0 was even with last weeks 1.1 for CBS, but both The Amazing Race and Blue Bloods were down. FOXs Masterchef Junior and The CWs Reign also dipped a little week to week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Nov. 22, 2015*



Code:


Time     Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (000s)
7:00     NFL overrun/The OT (FOX)                7.7   23      23.09
         NASCAR Sprint Cup (NBC) (7-7:56 p.m.)   1.6    6       7.64
         60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.5    5      10.99
         Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    1.1    3       5.41
                                                 
                                                 
8:00     Football Night in America (NBC)         3.4   11      10.88
         American Music Awards (ABC)             3.5   10      11.01
         The Simpsons (FOX)                      2.3    7       5.64
         Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.1    3       9.91
                                                 
8:30     Sunday Night Football (NBC)             6.3   19      18.01
         Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                1.7    5       3.88
                                                 
9:00     Family Guy (FOX)                        1.6    5       3.37
         The Good Wife (CBS)                     0.9    3       7.81
                                                 
9:30     The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.3    4       3.27
                                                 
10:00    CSI: Cyber                              0.9    3       6.30

*Revisions/Finals*:
There were no changes from Sundays preliminary ratings to the final same-day nationals for the American Music Awards or any scripted show.

Sunday Night Football adjusted up to a 6.3 in adults 18-49 from its preliminary 5.6, but its down from the previous weeks 7.0.

*Preliminary*:
ABCs broadcast of the American Music Awards was down a bit compared to last years show, falling three tenths in adults 18-49 (3.5 vs. 3.8 in 2014). It was nonetheless ABCs best Sunday performance of the season by a wide margin.

FOX, which had the late-afternoon NFL games, saw all of its shows rise vs. their last original episodes, with The Simpsons (2.3, +0.8) getting the biggest bounce. Brooklyn Nine-Nine (+0.4) and Family Guy (+0.2) also rose by multiple tenths, while The Last Man on Earth grew 0.1 vs. last week.

The news was not as good at CBS, where both The Good Wife (0.9) and CSI: Cyber (0.9) failed to crack the 1.0 mark, although Cyber was at least up a tenth vs. last weeks barely-in-primetime episode.

Sunday Night Football also had an off week. Pending updates, it stands at a 5.6, down from last weeks preliminary 6.5.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 23, 2015*



Code:


Time     Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.6   8     10.29
         DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                  2.1   7     13.29
         Supergirl (CBS)                         1.5   5      7.19
         Gotham (FOX)                            1.4   4      4.00
         Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.3   1      0.88
                                                 
9:00     Scorpion (CBS)                          1.7   5      8.95
         Minority Report (FOX)                   0.5   2      1.52
         Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.4   1      0.98
                                                 
10:00    Blindspot (NBC)                         1.9   6      7.03
         Castle (ABC)                            1.1   4      6.65
         NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.2   4      7.80

*Revisions/Finals*:
As expected, ABCs ratings for the night came down some from the preliminary numbers thanks to Monday Night Football pre-emptions in a couple of markets. The news wasnt all bad, however.

Castle adjusted down 0.4 from the early number to finish with a 1.1, even with last week and in line with its season average. Dancing With the Stars came down three tenths, but its 2.1 is still 0.3 better than last week.

The only other adjustments were for The Voice (up 0.1) and Minority Report (down 0.1).

*Preliminary*: 
Monday was a bit of a rough night for the broadcast networks.

The Voice (2.5) had its lowest Monday rating of the season for NBC, and Blindspot (1.9) fell below 2.0 for the first time with its fall finale. Supergirls uptick last week didnt last, as it fell 0.3 to a season-low 1.5.

Gotham was down a tenth for FOX, and Jane the Virgin came down from last weeks season high to its 0.4 average.

ABCs numbers are inflated by a couple of Monday Night Football pre-emptions. Dancing With the Stars may still end up ahead of last week, while Castle will likely be near its average in the final nationals.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 24, 2015*



Code:


Time      Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (000s)
8:00      A Charlie Brown TG (ABC) &#8211; S         2.2   8       7.52
          NCIS (CBS)                           2.2   7      16.19
          The Voice (NBC)                      2.1   7       9.97
          Grandfathered (FOX)                  0.9   3       2.72
          Greatest Holiday Commercials
          Countdown (The CW) &#8211; S               0.4   1       1.45
                                               
8:30      The Grinder (FOX)                    0.7   2       2.25
                                               
9:00      DWTS (ABC) (9-11 p.m.) &#8211; Finale      2.4   8      13.49
          Chicago Med (NBC)                    1.8   6       7.61
          NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)              1.6   5      11.85
          Scream Queens (FOX)                  0.8   3       1.98
          The Flash (The CW) &#8211; R               0.3   1       0.94
                                               
10:00     Chicago Fire (NBC)                   1.8   6       7.34
          Limitless (CBS)                      1.3   4       6.53

*Revisions/Finals*:
Tuesday's preliminary ratings carried through to the finals for all but one show, which is good news for the likes of "Chicago Med" (solid retention in week 2) but not so good for FOX (every show under 1.0).

The night's lone adjustment was for "NCIS," which rose a tenth to 2.2. That and updated viewer figures are above.

*Preliminary*:
The finale of "Dancing With the Stars" scored some of the show's best ratings of this fall, but it was down a good amount from last fall's final episode. The show drew a 2.4 rating in adults 18-49 for the night, a 0.6 drop from last year's 3.0. (It was up a tenth from last spring's finale, at least.)

It was a bit of a down night elsewhere too. FOX's "Grandfathered" (0.9), "The Grinder" (0.7) and "Scream Queens" (0.8) all hit season lows. So did "The Voice" (2.1) on NBC and "Limitless" (1.3) on CBS.

"Chicago Med" (1.8) also came down in its second week, though it held a respectable 82 percent of its premiere rating. "Chicago Fire" (1.8) was down a tenth, and both "NCIS" shows on CBS were flat.


----------



## astrohip

_[and we're back...]_

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 30, 2015*



Code:


Time     Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (000s)
8:00     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.8   9    12.56
         Its Your 50th Christmas,               1.8   6     7.18
         Charlie Brown (ABC)  S  
         
         Supergirl (CBS)                         1.6   5     8.02
         Gotham (FOX)                            1.6   5     4.51
         Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.3   1     1.00
                                                 
9:00     A Charlie Brown Christmas (ABC)  S     2.0   6     7.33
         Scorpion (CBS)  R                      1.1   3     6.61
         Minority Report (FOX)  Finale          0.7   2     2.21
         Greatest Holiday Commercials            0.2   1     0.78
         Countdown (The CW)  R  
                                                 
10:00    Superstore (NBC)  P                    2.0   6     7.21
         Great Holiday Baking Show (ABC)  P     1.2   3     4.38
         NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)  R             1.1   3     7.47
                                                 
10:30    Superstore (NBC)                        1.6   5     5.35

*Revisions/Finals*:
NBCs numbers in Mondays preliminary ratings were inflated some by a couple of NFL pre-emptions, but the final numbers didnt come down by too much. Superstore debuted its two episodes to a 2.0 and a 1.6, down from 2.2 and 1.9 in the fast nationals. The Voice (2.8) also came down two tenths, but NBC still led the night.

The only other adjustment for the night was for Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, which fell a tenth to 0.3.

*Preliminary*:
_
Note: NBC affiliates in Baltimore and Cleveland aired the Monday Night Football telecast, so ratings for the network could be subject to greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

Both Gotham and Supergirl improved on last weeks ratings Monday night, with FOXs show rising 0.2 and CBS rookie ticking up 0.1. For the first time Gotham, which was airing its fall finale, tied Supergirl.

NBCs numbers are inflated, but even with adjustments for NFL pre-emptions Superstore will likely end up with decent ratings for its two-episode preview. The premiere at 10 p.m. should end up in the high 1s, while episode 2 will probably land in the 1.5-1.7 range.

Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (0.4) was also up week to week, while ABC got decent numbers from A Charlie Brown Christmas and the 50th anniversary special that preceded it. The premiere of The Great Holiday Baking Show (1.2) performed on par with what Castle has been doing.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Dec. 1, 2015
*


Code:


Time    Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00    The Voice (NBC)                         2.6   9    12.13
        Rudolph the RN Reindeer (CBS)  S       2.4   8     9.02
        The Flash (The CW)                      1.4   5     3.94
        The Muppets (ABC)                       1.1   4     3.78
        Grandfathered (FOX)                     0.9   3     3.11
                                                
8:30    Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)                1.3   4     3.66
        The Grinder (FOX)                       0.7   2     2.41
                                                
9:00    Chicago Med (NBC)                       2.0   6     9.87
        Agents of SHIELD (ABC)                  1.3   4     3.84
        Limitless (CBS)  R                     1.1   3     4.86
        Scream Queens (FOX)                     0.9   3     2.40
        iZombie (The CW)                        0.6   2     1.55
                                                
10:00   Chicago Fire (NBC)                      1.9   6     8.62
        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  R             0.9   3     5.84
        Shark Tank (ABC)  R                    0.9   3     2.70

*Revisions/Finals*:
Just two adjustments from Tuesdays early ratings to the finals: CBS special Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer (2.4) and ABCs Fresh Off the Boat (1.3) each rose by a tenth of a point.

*Preliminary*:
Chicago Med regained some of the ratings it lost last week, rising two tenths of a point in adults 18-49 to finish at a 2.0. The Voice (+0.5) and Chicago Fire (+0.1) were also up as NBC easily led the night.

ABC, on the other hand, struggled. The Muppets (1.1) and Fresh Off the Boat (1.2) both hit season lows, and Agents of SHIELD, while even with its last episode, tied its season low.

The Flash (1.4) posted its usual number with the first half of a crossover with Arrow, while iZombie was up a tenth from its last outing. CBS annual showing of Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer (2.3) was down some from last year. FOXs Scream Queens ticked up a tenth but remained below 1.0, while Grandfathered and The Grinder were flat.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Dec. 2, 2015*



Code:


Time      Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (000s)
8:00      Survivor (CBS)                          2.1    7        9.42
          The Middle (ABC)                        2.0    7        7.64
          Christmas in Rock Center (NBC)  S      1.5    5        8.07
          Rosewood (FOX)                          1.5    5        5.04
          Arrow (The CW)                          1.4    4        3.66
                                                  
8:30      The Goldbergs (ABC)                     2.0    6        6.46
                                                  
9:00      Empire (FOX)                            4.5   14       11.81
          Modern Family (ABC)                     2.4    7        7.35
          Criminal Minds (CBS)                    1.6    4        8.75
          How the Grinch Stole Christmas (NBC)    1.5    4        5.60
          Supernatural (The CW)                   0.9    3        2.00
                                                  
9:30      Black-ish (ABC)                         1.6    5        5.45
          A SNLive Christmas (NBC)   S           1.4    4        4.42
                                                  
10:00     Code Black (CBS)                        1.5    5        8.50
          Nashville (ABC)                         0.9    3        4.17

*Revisions/Finals*:
A number of shows adjusted up from Wednesdays early ratings in the final same-day nationals. The fall finale of Empire (4.5), Criminal Minds (1.6), Rosewood (1.5) and Arrow (1.4) all rose by a tenth of a point, with Arrow hitting a season high.

On the downside, The Middle (2.0) and Black-ish (1.6) each adjusted down by a tenth. Thats a season low for Black-ish.

*Preliminary*:
The second half of a crossover with The Flash pushed Arrow to a season high Wednesday. The show scored a 1.3 in adults 18-49, rising by two tenths vs. its last new episode.

Empire also rebounded well from last weeks Thanksgiving-induced low, scoring a 4.4 for its fall finale and matching its rating from two weeks ago. CBS Code Black also tied its series high with a 1.5, retaining all of its Criminal Minds lead-in (the latter tied its series low, however).

ABC had a down night. The Middle (2.1) and The Goldbergs (2.0) were both in their normal range, but Modern Family (2.4), Black-ish (1.7) and Nashville all hit season lows, with Nashville falling below 1.0. NBCs Christmas in Rockefeller Center special (1.5) was also down substantially, falling 0.6 from last year.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Dec. 3, 2015*



Code:


Time    Show                               Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers 
8:00    The Wiz Live (NBC) (8-10:45 p.m.)  S              3.4   11   11.50
        Thursday Night Football Pregame (CBS)              2.3    8    9.35
        Toy Story That Time Forgot (ABC)  S               0.9    3    4.02
        Bones (FOX)  R                                    0.5    2    3.46
        The Vampire Diaries (The CW)                       0.5    2    1.31
                                                
8:30    Thursday Night Football (CBS) (8:30-11:30 p.m.)    5.3   18   17.85
        Shrek the Halls (ABC)  S                          1.0    3    4.15
                                                
9:00    CMA Country Christmas (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  S        0.9    3    5.80
        Bones (FOX)  R                                    0.6    2    3.00
        The Originals (The CW)                             0.5    2    1.17

*Revisions/Finals*:
Aside from CBS live NFL telecast  which adjusted up from a 3.5 to a 5.3  there were not many changes from Thursdays early ratings. ABCs CMA Country Christmas (0.9), which adjusted down a tenth, was the only other change. The Wiz Live on NBC held at its fast official number of 3.4.

*Preliminary*:
_
Note: CBS live NFL telecast will result in greater than usual adjustments for the network in the final nationals._

Updated with fast official numbers for The Wiz Lives 8-10:45 p.m. running time, which caused a small uptick when the switch to local affiliates was factored out.

NBCs third live musical in the last three years fell right between the first two in terms of ratings. The Wiz Live averaged a 3.3, better than last years Peter Pan Live (2.4) but short of The Sound of Music Live (4.6) in 2013. Its ratings may tick up slightly as the show ended at 10:45; quarter-hour ratings arent available in the fast nationals.

CBS aired an NFL game which scored a 3.5 in the fast nationals. It will adjust up in the finals, but thats on the low end of the Thursday games it aired earlier in the fall.

Also Thursday, The Originals (0.5) was up and The Vampire Diaries (0.5) flat vs. their last original episodes. ABCs CMA Country Christmas special drew a 1.0.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Dec. 4, 2015*


Code:


Time    Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00    Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.3   6     6.67
        The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.1   5     5.75
        Masterchef Junior (FOX)                 1.0   4     3.51
        Undateable (NBC)                        0.8   3     2.86
        Reign (The CW)                          0.3   1     1.04
                                                
8:30    Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.2   5     5.32
        Truth Be Told (NBC)                     0.6   3     2.27
                                                
9:00    Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.6   6     6.16
        Grimm (NBC)                             0.8   3     3.69
        Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)  R                 0.8   3     5.97
        Worlds Funniest (FOX)                  0.6   2     2.02
        Americas Next Top Model (The CW)       0.3   1     1.16
        (Series Finale)
                                                
10:00   20/20 (ABC)                             1.2   5     4.94
        Dateline (NBC)                          0.9   3     4.36
        Blue Bloods (CBS)  R                   0.8   3     7.59

*Revisions/Finals*:
The preliminary ratings from Friday held through to the final nationals, which means no 18-49 adjustments for the finale of Americas Next Top Model (0.3), the 0.8 for Grimm or the 1.2 for Dr. Ken. Updated viewer totals are above.

*Preliminary*:
The series finale of Americas Next Top Model on The CW didnt draw many former fans back in. Its 0.3 rating in adults 18-49 was pretty much the same as its been all season, and since the shows end was announced after the season had wrapped production, there wasnt much to bring in nostalgic former viewers.

ABC led all three hours in the 18-49 demo, with Last Man Standing (1.3), Dr. Ken (1.2), Shark Tank (1.6) and 20/20 all in line with their same-day average.

Grimm (0.8) fell a tenth from its last new episode on NBC, while Undateable (0.8) and Truth Be Told (0.6) were flat. Both The Amazing Race (1.1) and Masterchef Junior (1.0) improved a tenth from last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Dec. 6, 2015
*


Code:


Time      Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
7:00      NFL overrun/The OT (FOX)                7.2   23      20.82
          60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.1    3       8.68
          Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    0.7    2       4.42
                                                  
7:30      Football Night in America (NBC)         1.5    5       4.80
                                                  
8:16      The Simpsons (FOX)                      2.3    7       5.53
          Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.3    4       4.56
          60 Minutes (CBS) (8:18-9 p.m.)          1.2    3       9.33
                                                  
8:30      Sunday Night Football (NBC)             6.7   20      19.19
                                                  
8:46      Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                1.7    5       3.95
                                                  
9:00      Sinatra 100  An All-Star Grammy        0.8    3       8.78
            Concert (CBS) (9-11 p.m.)  S              
                                                  
9:16      Family Guy (FOX)                        1.7    5       3.63
          Blood & Oil (ABC)                       0.9    3       3.23
                                                  
9:46      The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.4    4       3.58
                                                  
10:16     Quantico (ABC)                          1.2    4       4.39

*Revisions/Finals*:_
Note: Ratings for the presidential address on the broadcast networks are excluded. ABC and FOX shifted their schedules back by 16 minutes, while CBS and NBC broke into their programming._

With prime-time lineups scrambled due to the presidential address, there are a number of changes from Sundays preliminary ratings in the finals.

On ABC, Once Upon a Time adjusted down a tenth to equal its previous episode, while Quantico adjusted up 0.1 and is also even with its last episode. FOXs The Simpsons and Brooklyn Nine-Nine also adjusted down, equaling their last post-football outings. Family Guy and The Last Man on Earth, however, held steady, as did CBS Frank Sinatra special.

*Preliminary*:_
Note: Ratings for all four networks will adjust due to the presidential address from 8-8:16 p.m. ET. FOX and ABC delayed the start of their shows from 8 p.m. onward, while the address broke into NBCs and CBS programming. Additionally, live NFL telecasts on FOX and NBC could result in greater than usual adjustments._

A presidential address at 8 p.m. ET/7 CT means that ratings for Sunday are more likely than usual to change, but as things stand now it appears that ABCs fall finale of Once Upon a Time ticked up slightly from a series low last week. Quantico is likely to be flat or down a tenth.

FOXs comedies got the usual bump when it has the NFL doubleheader game, with The Simpsons, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, Family Guy and The Last Man on Earth all above average. CBS Sinatra 100 concert special (0.8) unsurprisingly drew an older audience. NBCs Sunday Night Football is tracking lower than last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Dec. 7, 2015
*


Code:


Time     Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.8   9      12.25
         Supergirl (CBS)                         1.5   5       7.67
         The Great Christmas                     1.2   4       5.14
           Light Fight (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)  P 
         TVs Funniest Animated                  0.6   2       1.67
           Stars (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)  S   
         The Flash (The CW)  R                  0.3   1       1.04
                                                 
9:00     Scorpion (CBS)                          1.7   5       9.30
         Arrow (The CW)  R                      0.3   1       0.96
                                                 
10:00    Telenovela (NBC)  P                    1.4   4       5.34
         NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.4   4       9.52
         The Great Holiday Baking Show (ABC)     0.9   3       3.72
                                                 
10:30    Telenovela (NBC)                        0.9   3       3.35

*Revisions/Finals*:
The final nationals for Monday are slightly less dire for NBCs Telenovela than the early ratings were, as the second episode adjusted up slightly from a 0.8 to a 0.9. Thats still a fairly weak showing for the comedy, which will join Superstore in a Monday-night block in January.

The only other adjustments in primetime were for ABC, which saw The Great Christmas Light Fight (1.2, -0.1) and The Great Holiday Baking Show (0.9, -0.2) drop with a Monday Night Football pre-emption factored out.

*Preliminary*:
The second leg of NBCs post-Voice comedy preview didnt work out as well as the first one. Telenovela put up unimpressive numbers in its two-episode debut Monday night, posting a 1.4 in adults 18-49 for its premiere and just a 0.8 for its second episode. Thats down a good amount from the 2.0 and 1.6 Superstore did in the same spot last week.

CBS got season-high ratings from NCIS: Los Angeles (1.4), while Supergirl (1.5, -0.1) and Scorpion (1.7, flat) were in line with recent weeks. The Great Christmas Light Fight premiered to a 1.3 on ABC, pending updates.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Dec. 8, 2015
*


Code:


Time     Show            Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (000s)
8:00     The Voice (NBC)                   2.8   9    13.13
         NCIS (CBS)  R                    1.4   5    11.41
         The Flash (The CW)                1.3   4     3.55
         The Muppets (ABC)                 1.1   4     3.81
         Scream Queens (FOX)  Finale      0.9   3     2.53
                                           
8:30     Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)          1.2   4     3.94
                                           
9:00     Chicago Med (NBC)                 2.1   7     9.60
         Agents of SHIELD (ABC)            1.3   4     3.85
         NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  R       1.3   4     9.37
         iZombie (The CW)                  0.5   2     1.37
                                           
10:00    Victorias Secret (CBS)  S       2.3   8     6.60
         Chicago Fire (NBC)                2.0   7     9.13
         Shark Tank (ABC)  R              0.7   2     2.42

*Revisions/Finals*:
Tuesdays early ratings carried through to the final nationals, with two exceptions: The Voice (2.8) and The Flash (1.3) each adjusted up a tenth in adults 18-49. Thats still a season low for The Flash.

The Scream Queens finale held at 0.9, and The Victorias Secret Fashion Show on CBS remained at 2.3, down 32 percent from last year.

*Preliminary*:
The two-hour finale of FOXs Scream Queens drew ratings in line with its recent outings, averaging a 0.9 in adults 18-49. It may have done well enough with younger viewers to make it to a second season, but it was hardly the breakout FOX was hoping for this fall.

A couple other shows had down nights as well. CBS annual Victorias Secret Fashion Show special took a big hit, falling more than a point (3.4 to 2.3) from last years show. The Flash (1.2) posted a season low for The CW, and The Muppets and Fresh Off the Boat each tied their season-low fast national numbers from last week.

NBC bucked the downward trend, as The Voice (2.7), Chicago Med (2.1) and Chicago Fire (2.0) all rose a tenth vs. last week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'll bet that ABC didn't expect Fresh Off the Boat to be doing better than The Muppets at this point in the season.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I'll bet that ABC didn't expect Fresh Off the Boat to be doing better than The Muppets at this point in the season.


I'm my opinion it's a better show 

I just wonder if part of the problem is that it's The Muppets and it's kind of an inbetween niche. Adults think it's for kids, parents watch it and think it might be inappropriate for kids. And they've had this show before and it's called 30 Rock, which was much funnier. There have been moments on The Muppets I enjoyed, but I don't think it's as good as it could be.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I'm my opinion it's a better show
> 
> I just wonder if part of the problem is that it's The Muppets and it's kind of an inbetween niche. Adults think it's for kids, parents watch it and think it might be inappropriate for kids. And they've had this show before and it's called 30 Rock, which was much funnier. There have been moments on The Muppets I enjoyed, but I don't think it's as good as it could be.


Fresh Off the Boat is definitely the better show. I just think ABC expected Muppets to be a much bigger hit than it has been.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Dec. 9, 2015
*


Code:


Time      Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00      Survivor (CBS)                          2.3   8     9.91
          The Middle (ABC)                        2.0   7     8.06
          Empire (FOX)  R                        1.0   3     3.38
          Arrow (The CW)                          1.0   3     2.82
          Mat Francos Got Magic (NBC)   R       1.0   3     4.25
                                                  
8:30      The Goldbergs (ABC)                     2.0   7     7.02
                                                  
9:00      Modern Family (ABC)                     2.6   8     8.20
          Taraji and Terrences White Hot         1.5   5     5.10
            Holidays (FOX)  S         
          Criminal Minds (CBS)                    1.9   6     9.27
          Supernatural (The CW)                   0.7   2     1.90
                                                  
9:30      Black-ish (ABC)                         1.7   5     5.97
                                                  
10:00     Code Black (CBS)                        1.4   5     8.38
          The Illusionists (NBC)  S              0.9   3     3.53
          Nashville (ABC)                         0.8   3     4.14

*Revisions/Finals:*
There was but one adjustment from Wednesdays early ratings to the final nationals, and it was for a repeat: Mat Francos Got Magic bumped up from 0.9 to 1.0.

All the original airings on broadcast held steady, which was good news for Criminal Minds (1.9, best since the season premiere) and Modern Family (2.6, up 0.2 week to week) but not so good for Nashville (series low 0.8).

*Preliminary*:
Criminal Minds recorded its best 18-49 rating since the season premiere Wednesday, rising three tenths to a 1.9 without Empire or Law & Order: SVU airing opposite it. Survivor also rose week to week, scoring a 2.3 in the demo, while Code Black (1.4) dipped a tenth.

The news was not so good for Nashville, which fell to a series-low 0.8 with its final episode of 2015. ABCs comedies were mostly stable, with Modern Family (2.6) up a couple tenths, The Middle (2.0) down a tenth vs. last week and The Goldbergs and Black-ish holding steady.

FOX got OK numbers from its special Taraji and Terrences White Hot Holidays, fronted by Empire stars Taraji P. Henson and Terrence Howard. The CWs Arrow (1.0) came back down to its season average after last weeks crossover-induced high, and Supernatural (0.7) dipped as well.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Dec. 10, 2015*



Code:


Time     Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00     The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.8  14     15.27
         Michael Bubles Christmas in            1.2   4      7.26
           Hollywood (NBC)  S      
         Bones (FOX)                             0.9   3      4.63
         Toy Story at 20: To Infinity            0.9   3      3.33
           and Beyond (ABC)  S       
         The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.5   2      1.18
                                                 
8:30     Life in Pieces (CBS)                    1.9   7      8.24
                                                 
9:00     Mom (CBS)                               1.6   6      6.87
         Movie  Dolly Partons Coat             1.8   6     13.03
           of Many Colors (NBC) (9-11 p.m.) 
         Bones (FOX)                             1.0   3      4.42
         Movie  Toy Story (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)     1.0   3      3.13
         The Originals (The CW)                  0.4   1      0.97
                                                 
9:30     2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.5   5      5.70
                                                 
10:00    Elementary (CBS)                        1.0   3      5.00

*Revisions/Finals*:
As expected, CBS lineup adjusted down across the board from Thursdays early ratings thanks to NFL pre-emptions in two fairly big markets (Phoenix and Minneapolis-St. Paul). The dips were between 0.2 (The Big Bang Theory) and 0.5 (Life in Pieces), with all five shows on the network ending up close to their season averages.

The nights only other adjustment was a 0.1 uptick for the NBC special Michael Bubles Christmas in Hollywood.

*Preliminary*:
NBC got decent ratings from its movie Dolly Partons Coat of Many Colors Thursday, with a big total audience (12.84 million) and an above-average 18-49 rating (1.8) as well. It was the highest-rated movie (made for TV or theatrical) or miniseries on the broadcast networks in three years.

On the downside Thursday, Bones fell below the 1.0 mark for the first time with the first of two episodes. A second one at 9 p.m. didnt do much better, rising a tenth to 1.0. The Originals (0.4) was also off a tenth for The CW, while The Vampire Diaries was even with last week.

CBS numbers are inflated by two local NFL pre-emptions. In past weeks with double pre-emptions, The Big Bang Theory has remained relatively steady while 18-49 ratings for the rest of the lineup have come down by 0.3 to 0.5 in the final nationals.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Dec. 11, 2015
*


Code:


Time     Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers (000s)
8:00     Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.3   5       6.84
         Masterchef Junior (FOX)                 1.2   5       3.79
         The Amazing Race (CBS)  Finale         1.0   4       6.16
         Undateable (NBC)                        0.7   3       2.74
         Hollywd Christmas Parade (The CW)  S   0.3   1       1.41
                                                 
8:30     Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.1   4       4.80
         Truth Be Told (NBC)                     0.6   2       2.09
                                                 
9:00     Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.4   5       6.00
         Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.0   4       8.13
         Grimm (NBC)                             0.9   3       3.64
         Worlds Funniest (FOX)                  0.7   3       1.92
                                                 
10:00    Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.1   4       9.95
         20/20 (ABC)                             0.9   3       4.51
         Dateline (NBC)                          0.9   3       4.14

*Revisions/Finals*:
There were no adjustments in the 18-49 ratings from Fridays early numbers, meaning The Amazing Race remained tied for its series low and had its smallest finale ever. Masterchef Junior (1.2, +0.2) had the nights biggest gain, and Shark Tank, while down two tenths, was the nights top show.

*Preliminary*:
The Amazing Race crossed the finish line with its lowest-rated finale ever on Friday, dipping 0.1 from last week and recording a 1.0. It also tied a series low overall; the previous finale low was a 1.1 in the spring 2015 season.

Hawaii Five-0 (1.0) was also down a tenth from its last original episode, while Blue Bloods was steady at 1.1. ABCs Shark Tank (1.4) and Dr. Ken (a season low 1.1) dipped as well, although Shark Tank was still the nights top show in adults 18-49.

Masterchef Junior was the nights biggest gainer, rising 0.2 week to week. NBCs Grimm (0.9) ticked up 0.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Dec. 13, 2015*


Code:


Time      Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Ttl Viewers (000s)
7:00      NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:37 p.m.)         8.7   32       28.88
          Football Night  (NBC)                   3.8   12       11.20
          60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.5    5       10.65
          Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    0.9    3        5.26
                                                  
7:30      The OT (FOX) (7:37-8 p.m.)              4.2   13       13.05
                                                  
8:00      The Simpsons (FOX)                      2.4    7        5.97
          Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.3    4       10.14
          Behind the Magic: Snow White            0.7    3        3.43
             and the Seven Dwarfs (ABC)  S     
                                                  
8:30      Sunday Night Football (NBC)             7.0   21       20.99
          Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                1.7    5        3.82
                                                  
9:00      Family Guy (FOX)                        1.7    5        3.74
          The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.1    3        8.49
          Blood & Oil (ABC)  Finale              0.8    3        3.13
                                                  
9:30      The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.3    4        3.16
                                                  
10:00     Quantico (ABC)                          1.3    4        4.56
          CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        0.8    3        5.93

*Revisions/Finals*:
The finale of Blood & Oil was the only scripted show with any adjustments from Sundays early ratings. It rose from a 0.7 to a 0.8, which means it heads to the great beyond with a season average of 0.96 rather than 0.95.

Final NFL numbers (including the updated FOX overrun rating) and viewer totals are above.

*Preliminary*:
The final 2015 episodes of Madam Secretary, The Good Wife and Quantico all posted ratings gains Sunday. The CBS dramas were up 0.1 and 0.2, pending updates, vs. their last episodes two weeks ago, while Quantico rose 0.1 from last week.

The uptick for Quantico came after the finale of Blood & Oil, which busted to a series low 0.7. The gains for Madam Secretary and The Good Wife also didnt help CSI: Cyber, which fell a tenth from its most recent episode.

FOXs comedies all were in line with their post-NFL numbers last week, with The Simpsons (2.4) rising a tenth pending updates and The Last Man on Earth (1.3) down a tenth. Brooklyn Nine-Nine and Family Guy were steady. NBCs Sunday Night Football telecast is currently running a little ahead of last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Dec. 14, 2015
*


Code:


Time       Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers (000s)
8:00       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             3.2  10      14.03
           Supergirl (CBS)                         1.5   5       7.28
           Great Christmas Light Fight (ABC)       1.1   3       4.39
           Gotham (FOX)  R                        0.4   1       1.34
           Victorias Secret Show (The CW)  R     0.4   1       1.20
                                                   
9:00       Scorpion (CBS)                          1.8   6       9.28
           Bones (FOX)  R                         0.4   1       1.47
           Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.3   1       0.98
                                                   
10:00      Adele Live in New York City (NBC)  S   3.0  10      11.27
           NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.4   5       9.22
           The Great Holiday Baking Show (ABC)     0.9   3       3.33

*Revisions/Finals*:
Pre-emptions for Monday Night Football had a bigger effect on ABCs final ratings for Monday than those of CBS, but neither network suffered drastic drops.

On ABC, whose New York affiliate aired MNF, both The Great Christmas Light Fight (1.1) and The Great Holiday Baking Show (0.9) came down two tenths from their early ratings. CBS Miami station also aired the game, but the pre-emption only resulted in a 0.1 dip for Scorpion. Supergirl and NCIS: LA held steady.

The fall finale of Jane the Virgin on The CW also came down a tenth to 0.3.

*Preliminary*:

_Note: The ABC affiliate in New York and the CBS affiliate in Miami aired the Monday Night Football telecast, so ratings for those networks could be subject to greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

The final performance episode of The Voice and an Adele concert special gave NBC a sizable win Monday night. The Voice (3.2) was up from both of last seasons final performance shows (2.8 for fall and 2.6 for spring), while Adele Live in New York City (3.0) was the highest-rated concert special on broadcast in a decade.

CBS Supergirl (1.5) and NCIS: Los Angeles (1.4) were even with last week, and Scorpion (1.9) rose two tenths, pending updates. ABCs Great Christmas Light Fight and Great Holiday Baking Show were steady, pending updates, as was Jane the Virgins fall finale (0.4) on The CW.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Dec. 15, 2015*



Code:


Time      Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00      NCIS (CBS)                              2.1   7     15.53
          The Voice (NBC)  Recap                 1.8   6      8.47
          Toy Story That Time Forgot (ABC)  R    1.1   4      3.64
          Grandfathered (FOX)  R                 0.6   2      1.99
          The Flash (The CW)  R                  0.3   1      1.12
                                                  
8:30      Shrek the Halls (ABC)  R               1.0   3      3.32
          The Grinder (FOX)  R                   0.5   2      1.53
                                                  
9:00      The Voice (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)  Finale    2.9   9     12.69
          NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)                 1.7   5     12.09
          I Want a Dog for Christmas,             1.0   3      3.29
             Charlie Brown (ABC)  S    
          Grandfathered (FOX)  R                 0.4   1      1.33
          iZombie (The CW)  R                    0.2   1      0.56
                                                  
9:30      The Grinder (FOX)  R                   0.4   1      1.15
                                                  
10:00     Limitless (CBS)                         1.3   4      6.63
          Shark Tank (ABC)  R                    0.8   3      2.48

*Revisions/Finals:*
Tuesdays primetime was a little light on original shows, and so the final ratings are a little light on adjustments from the early numbers.

The only show that changed from the fast nationals was NCIS: New Orleans, which adjusted up a tenth to 1.7. CBS other shows held, as did the finale of The Voice (2.9) for NBC.

*Preliminary*:
The finale of The Voice led Tuesdays 18-49 ratings, but its 2.9 rating was down some from the 3.3 last fall. It did, however, match the 2.9 for the end of the spring cycle in May.

CBS was the only other network airing originals Tuesday night. NCIS (2.1) was down a tenth from its most recent new episode, while NCIS: New Orleans (1.6) and Limitless (1.3) were flat.


----------



## danielhart

Time once again to say thank you for posting these.


----------



## brianric

danielhart said:


> Time once again to say thank you for posting these.


Ditto.


----------



## astrohip

You're welcome. Fun to do. What's kinda interesting is when you hear about a show from the past, maybe 5-10-15 years ago, and they were cancelled because their ratings fell, and then you see what those ratings were.

Was discussing Northern Exposure the other day, and it routinely had 25+ million viewers, and was cancelled after 5/6 seasons. Today's top shows get in the high teens. NE wasn't even top ten, and had over 20MM.

This is the last week to report for this year. Then two weeks of reruns and specials. Will report back to duty after the first.


----------



## Steveknj

brianric said:


> Ditto.


Double ditto


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> You're welcome. Fun to do. What's kinda interesting is when you hear about a show from the past, maybe 5-10-15 years ago, and they were cancelled because their ratings fell, and then you see what those ratings were.
> 
> Was discussing Northern Exposure the other day, and it routinely had 25+ million viewers, and was cancelled after 5/6 seasons. Today's top shows get in the high teens. NE wasn't even top ten, and had over 20MM.
> 
> This is the last week to report for this year. Then two weeks of reruns and specials. Will report back to duty after the first.


25M would be a blockbuster hit these days and I don't even think NE was ever considered a huge hit, only a show that had a loyal following that would hit the top 20. One of my favorite all time shows.


----------



## aindik

The only things that get more than 25m viewers these days are NFL games.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Dec. 16, 2015*


Code:


Time     Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (000s)
8:00     Survivor (CBS) (8-10:12 p.m.)  Finale  2.2   8     9.45
         The Middle (ABC)  R                    1.3   5     5.47
         Elf:Buddys Music Christmas (NBC)  S   0.8   3     3.01
         Empire (FOX)  R                        0.7   3     2.73
         Arrow (The CW)  R                      0.3   1     1.11
                                                 
8:30     The Goldbergs (ABC)  R                 1.3   5     4.58
                                                 
9:00     Modern Family (ABC)  R                 1.4   5     4.82
         Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  R              0.7   3     3.39
         Rosewood (FOX)  R                      0.6   2     2.83
         Supernatural (The CW)  R               0.3   1     0.95
                                                 
9:30     Black-ish (ABC)  R                     1.2   4     3.99
                                                 
10:00    Survivor Reunion (CBS)  S              1.7   6     6.49
         Chicago PD (NBC)  R                    0.9   3     4.60
         Nashville: On the Record 3 (ABC)  S    0.4   2     2.52

*Revisions/Finals*:
There were no adjustments in adults 18-49 from Wednesdays early ratings to the final numbers. That means that the finale of Survivor (2.2) had its lowest rating for a season ender. It and the reunion show, which held at 1.7, were the only originals on broadcast Wednesday night.

*Preliminary*:
The Survivor season finale was pretty much the only game in town Wednesday as the other broadcast networks went with repeats and a couple of specials. Nonetheless, Survivor recorded its lowest-rated finale ever.

The 2.2 rating in adults 18-49 for the two-hour finale was a tenth lower than the 2.3 for the Worlds Apart finale in May. Last falls installment ended with a 2.4.

The half-hour breakdown for Survivor was 2.1, 2.3, 2.2, 2.3, for an average of 2.23. The finale ended at 10:15 p.m. ET, so there may be some adjustments in the finals, which will determine if it set a new low for a finale or merely tied last springs mark.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Dec. 17, 2015*



Code:


Time    Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (000s)
8:00    The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               4.1  16      17.23
        Disney Prep & Landing (ABC)  S         0.8   3       3.39
        How Murray Saved Christmas (NBC)  S    0.5   2       2.21
        American Country Countdowns            0.5   2       2.69
           Top 10 Stories of 2015 (FOX)  S    
        iHeartRadio Jingle Ball (The CW)S      0.4   2       1.19
                                                
8:30    Life in Pieces (CBS)                    2.2   8      10.26
        Prep&Landing:Naughty vs Nice (ABC)-S    0.9   3       3.22
                                                
9:00    Mom (CBS)                               1.8   6       8.95
        Modern Family (ABC)  R                 0.9   3       3.22
        Kelly Clarksons Cautionary             0.6   2       3.53
           Christmas Tale (NBC)  S        
        Worlds Funniest (FOX)                  0.5   2       1.78
                                                
9:30    2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.6   6       6.92
        Barbara Walters 10 Most                1.0   3       6.24
           Fascinating People of 2015 (ABC)-S  
        Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)  R   0.3   1       0.84
                                                
10:00   Elementary (CBS)                        1.0   4       5.92
        Running Wild with B.Grylls (NBC)  S    0.9   3       3.55

*Revisions/Finals*:
Adjustments for NFL pre-emptions didnt cause CBS too much pain in Thursdays final nationals. Though every CBS show but The Big Bang Theory adjusted down from the early numbers, Elementary (1.0) was even with last week and Life in Pieces (2.2), Mom (1.8) and 2 Broke Girls (1.6) were all up.

In fact, Mom hit a season high, while Life in Pieces scored its best number since its premiere. The Big Bang Theorys 4.1 was its highest 18-49 rating since Oct. 29.

The other networks all held steady with their preliminary numbers.

*Preliminary*:
CBS was the only network that aired its full, regular lineup Thursday and it cruised to a ratings win. Just how big its numbers end up being, however, remains to be seen.

For the second week in a row, the network had two NFL pre-emptions in medium-sized markets (St. Louis and Tampa) that will result in some adjustments in the final ratings. For now, The Big Bang Theory (4.1) and Life in Pieces (2.5) are running 0.1 ahead of their fast national numbers last week, while Mom (2.0) is steady and 2 Broke Girls (1.7) and Elementary (1.2) are off a bit. With adjustments, everything will likely come down by 0.2 to 0.4 and end up in line with their season averages.

The annual 10 Most Fascinating People special on ABC didnt fascinate many people  its 1.0 18-49 rating is down from 1.4 last year. A special Running Wild with Bear Grylls featuring President Obama drew a 0.9 for NBC.


----------



## astrohip

_And we're back... Sunday saw the first of the mid-season premieres, so we'll start there...also, trying out *green *for premieres_

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Jan. 3, 2016
*


Code:


Time    Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  TTL Vwrs (millions)
7:00    NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:55 p.m.)          4.9   17    17.55
        Football Night in America (NBC)          3.0    9     9.46
        NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:35 p.m.)          6.5   22    20.88
        Americas Funniest Home Vid.(ABC)  R    1.1    4     5.94
                                                 
7:30    60 Minutes (CBS) (7:55-8:55 p.m.)        2.8    8    15.36
        The OT (FOX) (7:35-8 p.m.)               2.6    8     6.22
                                                 
8:00    The Simpsons (FOX)                       2.0    6     4.41
        [B][COLOR="SeaGreen"]Galavant (ABC)  P                       0.9    3     3.20[/COLOR][/B]
                                                 
8:30    Sunday Night Football (NBC)              7.9   23    24.29
        Undercover Boss (CBS) (8:55-9:55 p.m.)   1.6    4     7.99
       [B] [COLOR="SeaGreen"]Cooper Barretts Guide to
           Surviving Life (FOX)  P              1.2    3     2.62[/COLOR][/B]
                                                 
9:00    Family Guy (FOX)                         1.7    5     3.26
        Quantico (ABC)  (9-11 p.m.)  R          0.4    1     1.91
                                                 
9:30    [B][COLOR="SeaGreen"]Bordertown (FOX)  P                     1.1    3     2.34[/COLOR][/B]
        Limitless (CBS) (9:55-10:55 p.m.)  R    0.8    2     3.43
                                                 
10:30   Limitless (CBS) (10:55-11:55 p.m.)  R   0.6    2     2.81

*Revisions/Finals*:
The three premieres on Sunday  Galavant, Cooper Barretts Guide to Surviving Live and Bordertown  didnt see any adjustments from the early ratings, which means they stay at their low premiere numbers. CBS 60 Minutes and Undercover Boss adjusted up 0.4 and 0.2, respectively.

*Preliminary*:
Sunday was a rough night for season and series premieres. Of the three debuts, Cooper Barretts Guide to Surviving Life on FOX fared the best, albeit with a modest 1.2 coming off a decent Simpsons lead-in (2.0). Bordertown (1.1) fared poorly after Family Guy (1.7, even with its last episode).

The Season 2 debut of Galavant, meanwhile, matched its series low with a 0.9 on ABC.

The final Sunday Night Football of the regular season is currently at 7.0, pending updates, up significantly from last weeks 5.3 in the fast nationals. Undercover Boss is even with last weeks 1.4, pending updates.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Jan. 4, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers
8:00     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B] The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)  P        2.2   7       7.55[/B][/COLOR]
          Supergirl (CBS)                           1.9   6       8.75
          Superstore (NBC)                          1.8   6       6.04
          Superhuman (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)  S          1.2   4       3.60
          Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)  R     0.5   1       1.58
                                                    
8:30      Telenovela (NBC)                          1.3   4       4.56
          Whose Line Is It Anyway (The CW)  R      0.4   1       1.47
                                                    
9:00      Scorpion (CBS)                            2.2   7      11.67
          [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Biggest Loser (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)  P   1.2   4       3.86[/B][/COLOR]
          Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R       0.4   1       1.31
                                                    
10:00     NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                   1.6   5      10.51
          [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Bachelor Live (ABC)  P                   1.0   3       4.17[/B][/COLOR]

*Revisions/Finals*:
What was already a pretty good night for several shows Monday got a little better in the final nationals. CBS Supergirl (1.9) and Scorpion (2.2, tying its season high) and NBCs Superstore (1.8) all adjusted up 0.1 from the early ratings.

The only downward adjustment was for Bachelor Live, which dipped a tenth to 1.0.

*Preliminary*:
Monday was a pretty decent night for the broadcast networks. ABC got steady numbers from the premiere of The Bachelor, Superstore and Telenovela held up reasonably well in their time-period premieres on NBC and CBS was up across the board.

The Bachelor (2.2) was in line with its premiere last season, although not many people stuck around for the debut of aftershow Bachelor Live (1.1). Superstores 1.7 was off just 0.3 from its Voice-aided premiere in November, while Telenovela fell only 0.1 from its post-Voice slot. The Biggest Loser (1.2), on the other hand, was off 0.4 from last seasons premiere.

On CBS, Supergirl (1.8) had its best number since mid-November, Scorpion (2.1) hit its highest rating since the season premiere and NCIS: Los Angeles scored a season-high 1.6. FOXs special Superhuman scored a 1.2.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Jan. 5, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
8:00       NCIS (CBS)                           2.7   9      18.97
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]New Girl (FOX)  P                   1.4   5       3.33[/B][/COLOR]
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Hollywood Game Night (NBC)  P       1.2   4       4.41[/B][/COLOR]
           Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)  R         0.8   3       3.58
           The Flash (The CW)  R               0.3   1       1.17
                                                
8:30       Grandfathered (FOX)                  1.0   3       2.95
           The Muppets (ABC)  R                0.6   2       2.08
                                                
9:00       NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)              2.5   8      17.25
           Chicago Fire (NBC)                   1.8   6       7.43
           Shark Tank (ABC)                     1.2   4       4.32
           Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)             1.2   4       2.73
           iZombie (The CW)  R                 0.2   1       0.70
                                                
9:30       The Grinder (FOX)                    0.8   2       2.13
                                                
10:00      Chicago Med (NBC)                    1.9   6       8.39
           Limitless (CBS)                      1.4   5       7.30
           Beyond the Tank (ABC)                1.1   4       3.88

*Revisions/Finals*:
A very good night for NCIS and NCIS: New Orleans got even better in the final nationals. Both shows adjusted up a tenth of a point from Tuesdays preliminary ratings, giving both the parent show (2.7) and New Orleans (2.5) season highs with their crossover.

The other networks 18-49 numbers all held steady with the preliminary ratings.

*Preliminary*:
A two-part crossover helped push both NCIS and NCIS: New Orleans to season highs Tuesday, with New Orleans (2.4) improving its previous season best by half a point. CBS Limitless (1.4) was also up over its last original.

A revamped comedy lineup didnt give much help to FOX. New Girl (1.4) premiered about as expected, down from the 1.7 for its Season 4 premiere in September 2014 but in line with its numbers as a whole last season. Brooklyn Nine-Nine (1.2) was in line with its non-NFL Sunday performance, while Grandfathered (1.0) and The Grinder (0.8) were also consistent with recent outings.

NBC flipped Chicago Fire (1.8) and Chicago Med (1.9) for the night as part of its own crossover (which concludes with Wednesdays Chicago PD). It didnt work quite as well as the CBS crossover, as both shows were down 0.2 from their last outings.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm bummed that The Grinder keeps doing so poorly. That show is so funny. I have to wonder if the ratings between it and Grandfathered would be reversed if the two shows had aired in each others time slots from the beginning.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm bummed that The Grinder keeps doing so poorly. That show is so funny. I have to wonder if the ratings between it and Grandfathered would be reversed if the two shows had aired in each others time slots from the beginning.


I don't know. Now they have the somewhat established Brooklyn Nine-Nine airing between them and Grinder lost 1/3 of B99's audience. That's rough.

And I agree, the show is really funny, pretty consistently.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Jan. 6, 2016*


Code:


Time    Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (millions)
8:00    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)  P     3.0    9     10.96[/B][/COLOR]
        The Middle (ABC)                        2.1    7      7.84
        2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.7    6      6.29
        The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)            1.0    4      6.84
        Arrow (The CW)  R                      0.3    1      1.08
                                                
8:30    The Goldbergs (ABC)                     2.1    7      6.61
        [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Mike & Molly (CBS)  P                  1.6    5      6.73[/B][/COLOR]
                                                
9:00    Modern Family (ABC)                     2.8    9      8.35
        Law & Order: SVU (NBC)                  1.8    5      7.84
        Peoples Choice Awards (CBS) (9-11)     1.3    4      6.03
        Supernatural (The CW)  R               0.3    1      0.93
                                                
9:30    Black-ish (ABC)                         2.1    6      6.29
                                                
10:00   Chicago PD (NBC)                        1.9    6      8.75
        [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]American Crime (ABC)  P                1.2    4      4.74[/B][/COLOR]

*Revisions/Finals*:
The two top-rated shows on Wednesday night each grew a little bit from the early numbers to the finals. American Idol adjusted up 0.1 to 3.0, putting it 0.3 behind last years premiere. Modern Family also adjusted up a tenth to 2.8.

The nights only downtick was for The Mysteries of Laura, which adjusted down a tenth.

*Preliminary*:
The final season of American Idol kicked off Wednesday with a 2.9 rating in adults 18-49. That was good enough for the show and FOX to lead the night, but it was down 0.4 from last seasons 3.3 premiere rating.

Also Wednesday, Chicago PD scored a season high (1.9)  and its best numbers in more than a year  with the final leg of a crossover with Chicago Fire and Chicago Med. Law & Order: SVU (1.8) was up over its last new episode, while The Mysteries of Laura (1.1) was in line with its season average.

ABCs comedies all fared pretty well, with The Middle, The Goldbergs and Modern Family in line with recent episodes and Black-ish (2.1) scoring its best rating since the season premiere. Season 2 of American Crime opened to a 1.2, down a good amount from last seasons 2.0 but in line with Nashvilles average in the timeslot this season.

CBS 2 Broke Girls scored a 1.7 in its move to Wednesday, on par with its Thursday average, while Mike & Molly premiered to a 1.6. The Peoples Choice Awards managed only a 1.3.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Jan. 7, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
8:00      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.8   14       15.85
          American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         2.7    9       10.21
          Heroes Reborn (NBC)                     1.0    3        3.74
          [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Beyond the Tank (ABC)  P               1.0    3        4.29[/B][/COLOR]
          The Vampire Diaries (The CW)  R        0.2    1        0.69
                                                  
8:30      Life in Pieces (CBS)                    2.1    7        9.27
                                                  
9:00      Mom (CBS)                               1.8    6        8.71
          The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.6    5        7.52
          [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]My Diet Is Better Than
             Yours (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  P          0.7    2        2.42[/B][/COLOR]
          The Originals (The CW)  R              0.2    1        0.51
                                                  
9:30      [B][COLOR="SeaGreen"]Angel From Hell (CBS)  P               1.6    5        8.13[/COLOR][/B]
                                                  
10:00     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Shades of Blue (NBC)  P                1.8    6        8.55[/B][/COLOR]
          Elementary (CBS)                        1.2    4        6.71

*Revisions/Finals*:
Just about all of Thursdays early ratings carried through to the finals, including those for the premieres of Shades of Blue, (1.8) Angel from Hell (1.6) and, regrettably, My Diet Is Better Than Yours (0.7).

The lone change was to CBS Life in Pieces, which adjusted down 0.1 to a 2.1. Thats down a tenth from its last new episode but still slightly ahead of its season average.

*Preliminary*:
The premiere of Shades of Blue (1.8 in adults 18-49) put up solid numbers for NBC Thursday, building on its Blacklist lead-in (1.6) and scoring the networks best in-season, regular series rating in that timeslot in close to four years (since Awakes 2.0 in March 2012). The Blacklist was also up a tenth from its fall finale.

CBS got steady numbers from the premiere of Angel from Hell, whose 1.6 matched the fall average for 2 Broke Girls at 9:30 p.m. Life in Pieces (2.2) and Mom (1.8) were also on the high side, with Mom tying its season best. Elementary also hit a season high at 1.2.

American Idol (2.7) was down 0.2 from Wednesdays premiere, while ABCs unscripted lineup sunk. Beyond the Tank managed only a 1.0, while My Diet Is Better Than Yours premiered to a weak 0.7.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Jan. 8, 2016*


Code:


Time      Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers (millions)
8:00      Masterchef Junior (FOX) (8-10 p.m)      1.4   5       4.49
          Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.3   5       7.33
          Undercover Boss (CBS)                   1.2   4       6.93
          Undateable (NBC)                        0.8   3       3.15
          Reign (The CW)                          0.3   1       1.10
                                                  
8:30      Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.1   4       5.40
          Superstore (NBC)  R                    0.6   2       2.31
                                                  
9:00      Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.4   5       9.41
          Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.3   5       5.76
          Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.2   4       5.63
          Penn & Teller: Fool US (The CW)  R     0.3   1       0.92
                                                  
10:00     Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.4   5      10.85
          20/20 (ABC)                             0.9   3       4.52

*Revisions/Finals*:
Hawaii Five-0 hit a season high in adults 18-49 in Fridays early ratings, and it went even a little higher in the final nationals. The show adjusted up a tenth to 1.4.

The other shows that hit season highs, Masterchef Junior and Blue Bloods (both 1.4), held steady with their early numbers, as did the rest of the broadcast slate.

*Preliminary*:
A pretty solid week for the broadcast networks continued Friday as several shows hit season highs in adults 18-49. Masterchef Junior (1.5 and 1.4) recorded its two best numbers of the season for FOX, and Hawaii Five-0 (1.3) and Blue Bloods (1.4) did the same for CBS.

NBCs Undateable (0.8) also rose from its last original, and Last Man Standing (1.3) was steady for ABC. Dr. Ken was also even with its last episode at 1.1, but that ties a season low. Shark Tank (1.3) was below average as well. The CWs Reign returned to its usual 0.3.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Jan. 10, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr       Viewers
7:00      NFL overrun (FOX) (7-8:20 p.m.)        12.1   39       38.85
          Golden Globes Red Carpet (NBC)          1.4    4        6.11
          60 Minutes (CBS)                        0.8    2        7.21
          Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    0.8    2        4.38
                                                  
8:00      The Simpsons (FOX) (8:20-8:50 p.m.)     3.6   10        8.33
          Golden Globe Awards (NBC) (8-11 p.m.)   5.5   16       18.51
          Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.0    3        8.97
          Galavant (ABC)                          0.6    2        2.41
                                                  
8:30      Cooper Barretts Guide to Surviving
             Life (FOX) (8:50-9:20 p.m.)          2.1    6        4.57
                                                  
9:00      Family Guy (FOX) (9:20-9:50 p.m.)       1.8    6        3.92
          The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.1    3        7.65
          Quantico (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  R          0.3    1        1.62
                                                  
9:30      Bordertown (FOX) (9:50-10:20 p.m.)      1.5    4        3.58
                                                  
10:00     CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        1.0    3        6.49

*Revisions/Finals*:
As expected, FOXs Sunday shows adjusted down considerably thanks to an NFL overrun pushing the start of primetime to 8:20 p.m. ET. Still, The Simpsons recorded its best 18-49 rating of the season, and Cooper Barretts Guide to Surviving Life (2.1) and Bordertown (1.5) were both up significantly from their premieres.

Elsewhere, The Good Wife (1.1) adjusted up a tenth for CBS.

Numbers for the primetime portion of FOXs football overrun werent available at posting time, so that and the network average will be updated when they are.

*Preliminary*:
Ratings for the Golden Globe Awards came in slightly lower than last year. The show averaged a 5.5 rating in adults 18-49 in time zone-adjusted fast official ratings, down from a 5.8 for last years show.

An NFL wild-card game ate up more than an hour of primetime on FOX, pushing the start of the networks regular lineup to 8:20 p.m. ET. As such ratings are inaccurate, but improvements for The Simpsons and Cooper Barrett are likely.

CBS Madam Secretary returned to a 1.0, down 0.3 from its last episode in December. The Good Wife and CSI: Cyber also posted 1.0s, each down a tenth. Galavant (0.6) fell 0.3 week to week for ABC opposite the Globes and the end of the NFL game.


----------



## TAsunder

astrohip said:


> *Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Jan. 8, 2016*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time      Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers (millions)
> 8:00      Masterchef Junior (FOX) (8-10 p.m)      1.4   5       4.49
> Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.3   5       7.33
> Undercover Boss (CBS)                   1.2   4       6.93
> Undateable (NBC)                        0.8   3       3.15
> Reign (The CW)                          0.3   1       1.10
> 
> 8:30      Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.1   4       5.40
> Superstore (NBC)  R                    0.6   2       2.31
> 
> 9:00      Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.4   5       9.41
> Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.3   5       5.76
> Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.2   4       5.63
> Penn & Teller: Fool US (The CW)  R     0.3   1       0.92
> 
> 10:00     Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.4   5      10.85
> 20/20 (ABC)                             0.9   3       4.52
> 
> *Revisions/Finals*:
> Hawaii Five-0 hit a season high in adults 18-49 in Fridays early ratings, and it went even a little higher in the final nationals. The show adjusted up a tenth to 1.4.
> 
> The other shows that hit season highs, Masterchef Junior and Blue Bloods (both 1.4), held steady with their early numbers, as did the rest of the broadcast slate.
> 
> *Preliminary*:
> A pretty solid week for the broadcast networks continued Friday as several shows hit season highs in adults 18-49. Masterchef Junior (1.5 and 1.4) recorded its two best numbers of the season for FOX, and Hawaii Five-0 (1.3) and Blue Bloods (1.4) did the same for CBS.
> 
> NBCs Undateable (0.8) also rose from its last original, and Last Man Standing (1.3) was steady for ABC. Dr. Ken was also even with its last episode at 1.1, but that ties a season low. Shark Tank (1.3) was below average as well. The CWs Reign returned to its usual 0.3.


That's the first time I can recall Shark Tank not handily winning the night!


----------



## astrohip

TAsunder said:


> That's the first time I can recall Shark Tank not handily winning the night!


Perhaps it's... jumped the...

Oh nevermind.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Jan. 11, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (millions)
8:00        The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)          2.0   6      6.90
            The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.9   6      8.87
            Superstore (NBC)                        1.5   4      5.38
            Masterchef Jr (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)  R     0.9   3      2.51
            Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)  R   0.4   1      1.20
                                                    
8:30        The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.9   6      8.28
            Telenovela (NBC)                        1.0   3      3.61
            Whose Line Is It Anyway (The CW)  R    0.4   1      1.25
                                                    
9:00        Scorpion (CBS)  R                      1.4   4      7.47
            The Biggest Loser (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)     1.1   3      3.50
            Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R     0.4   1      1.34
                                                    
10:00       NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)  R             1.0   3      6.87
            Bachelor Live (ABC)                     1.0   3      3.82

*Revisions/Finals*:
A pair of shows adjusted up slightly from Mondays early ratings. The Bachelor grew by a tenth of a point to 2.0, taking over sole possession of the broadcast lead for the night. A Scorpion rerun (1.4) also adjusted up a tenth.

*Preliminary*:
With the College Football Playoff title game on ESPN Monday, ratings for the broadcast networks were off pretty much across the board. CBS, The CW and FOX aired repeats, while ABCs and NBCs originals suffered.

The Bachelor (1.9) was the nights top original (and tied with a pair of Big Bang Theory reruns for the overall lead). ABC notes it was up a tenth vs. its ratings opposite the CFP last year.

On NBC, Superstore (1.5) and Telenovela (1.0) each fell 0.3 from last week. The Biggest Loser dipped a tenth to 1.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Jan. 12, 2016*


Code:


Time      Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (millions)
8:00      NCIS (CBS) &#8211; R                          1.4   4      10.97
          New Girl (FOX)                          1.5   5       3.25
          Hollywood Game Night (NBC)              1.1   3       4.37
          Fresh Off the Boat (ABC) &#8211; R            0.8   3       3.52
          MADtv 20th Anniv Reunion (The CW) &#8211; S   0.6   2       1.61
                                                  
8:30      Grandfathered (FOX)                     1.0   3       2.65
          The Muppets (ABC) &#8211; R                   0.6   2       2.16
                                              
9:00      iZombie (The CW)                        0.5   1       1.17
                                                  
10:00     State of the Union Analysis (NBC)       1.3   4       5.25
          State of the Union Analysis (ABC)       1.1   3       4.96
          State of the Union Analysis (CBS)       1.0   3       6.11
                                                  
10:30     Mike & Molly (CBS) &#8211; R                  0.6   2       3.85
          The Goldbergs (ABC)  &#8211; R                0.6   2       2.64

*Revisions/Finals*:
"New Girl" ended up as Tuesday's top-rated show in adults 18-49 - not including the State of the Union address, which aired commercial-free and isn't officially rated by Nielsen. The FOX show adjusted up 0.1 to 1.5, a tenth ahead of its premiere last week.

"Hollywood Game Night," which fell a tenth to 1.1, was the only other adjustment from the early ratings.

Network averages also exclude the State of the Union

*Preliminary*:

_Note: The live telecast of the State of the Union address will result in greater adjustments than usual for ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC. As it was carried commercial free, it will not count toward the networks' weekly or season averages._

President Obama's final State of the Union address was the main event on TV Tuesday night, with a combined audience of 18.1 million people on the Big 4 networks, down from last year's 19.6 million (cable figures will be out later in the day).

The limited amount of original programming on the night was mostly steady. "New Girl" (1.4), "Grandfathered" (1.0) and "Hollywood Game Night" (1.2) were all even with their numbers from last week. The CW's "iZombie" drew a 0.5, equal to its last episode in December despite a smaller lead-in from the "MADtv 20th Anniversary Reunion" (0.6).


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Jan. 13, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00        American Idol (FOX)                2.5   8       9.77
            The Middle (ABC)                   1.9   7       7.46
            2 Broke Girls (CBS)                1.7   6       6.52
            The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)       1.2   4       7.53
            The Flash (The CW)  R             0.4   1       1.22
                                               
8:30        The Goldbergs (ABC)                2.0   6       6.33
            Mike & Molly (CBS)                 1.6   5       7.14
                                               
9:00        Modern Family (ABC)                2.7   8       8.17
            Law & Order: SVU (NBC)             2.0   6       8.01
            Criminal Minds (CBS)               2.0   6       9.33
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Second Chance (FOX)  P            1.2   4       4.71[/B][/COLOR]
            Arrow (The CW)  R                 0.4   1       1.13
                                               
9:30        Black-ish (ABC)                    1.9   6       6.06
                                               
10:00       Chicago PD (NBC)                   2.0   7       7.99
            Code Black (CBS)                   1.2   4       6.60
            American Crime (ABC)               1.1   4       4.30

*Revisions/Finals:*
Modern Family ticked up from Wednesdays early ratings, rising a tenth to 2.7 and widening its lead over American Idol as the top show of the night.

The only other adjustment for the night was to Code Black, which dipped a tenth to 1.2. Criminal Minds and Law & Order: SVU (both 2.0) stayed at a tie for their season highs, and Chicago PDs new season high (2.0) also held.

*Preliminary*:
FOXs new drama Second Chance premiered to fairly soft ratings Wednesday, scoring a 1.2 in adults 18-49 and losing more than half of its American Idol (2.5) lead-in.

The news was better elsewhere, however. Chicago PD (2.0) hit a season high on NBC for the second straight week, and Law & Order: SVU (2.0) and The Mysteries of Laura (1.2) tied their season highs. So did Criminal Minds (2.0) on CBS, although Code Black (1.3) dipped slightly from its last episode.

Modern Family (2.6) beat Idol to become the nights top-rated show, although it and the rest of ABCs lineup were all down a bit from last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Jan. 14, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
8:00       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.8   13       15.75
           American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         2.2    7        8.72
           Beyond the Tank (ABC)                   1.0    3        4.10
           Heroes Reborn (NBC)                     1.0    3        3.83
           The World Dog Awards 
              (The CW) (8-10 p.m.)  S             0.3    1        1.21
                                                   
8:30       Life in Pieces (CBS)                    2.0    6        9.15
                                                   
9:00       Mom (CBS)                               1.7    5        8.33
           The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.6    5        7.47
           My Diet Is Better Than
              Yours (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)              0.6    2        2.11
                                                   
9:30       Angel from Hell (CBS)                   1.3    4        6.99
                                                   
10:00      Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.3    4        6.64
           Elementary (CBS)                        1.1    3        5.98

*Revisions/Finals*:
Thursday was still a down night in the ratings for the most part, but a couple of shows did see their numbers tick up in the final nationals.

The Big Bang Theory (3.8) and The Blacklist (1.6) each adjusted up by 0.1 to match their 18-49 ratings from a week ago. Everything else on broadcast held steady with its fast national number.

*Preliminary*:
Thursday was a down night in the ratings pretty much across the board. All but two shows (Beyond the Tank and Heroes Reborn, both flat at 1.0) came in lower than they did a week ago.

The biggest drops came on NBCs Shades of Blue (1.3) and FOXs American Idol, both of which fell half a point, while CBS Angel from Hell (1.3) was down three tenths. ABCs My Diet Is Better Than Yours dipped 0.1 to a replacement-level 0.6.

The rest of CBS lineup and NBCs The Blacklist were all down 0.1.


----------



## mattack

Do you have cable ratings too? Was the Angie Tribeca marathon successful?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Do you have cable ratings too? Was the Angie Tribeca marathon successful?


Cable ratings come in about 2 days after. I'll keep an eye out for AT.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Jan. 15, 2016
*


Code:


Time     Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00     Masterchef Junior (FOX)                 1.4   5     4.56
         Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.3   5     6.99
         Undercover Boss (CBS)                   1.1   4     6.50
         Undateable (NBC)                        0.8   3     2.75
         Reign (The CW)                          0.3   1     1.10
                                                 
8:30     Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.0   4     5.28
         Superstore (NBC)  R                    0.6   2     2.22
                                                 
9:00     Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.4   5     5.64
         Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.3   5     9.48
         Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.2   4     5.37
         [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Hells Kitchen (FOX)  P                1.1   4     3.41[/B][/COLOR]
         Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R     0.3   1     0.93
                                                 
10:00    Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.3   5    10.62
         20/20 (ABC)                             1.1   4     4.81

*Revisions/Finals*:
The CW was pre-empted for an NBA game in Chicago on Friday, so not surprisingly both Reign and a repeat of Penn & Teller: Fool Us adjusted down from the early ratings. Both shows came down a tenth of a point to 0.3.

The nights only other adjustment was for Dr. Ken. The ABC comedy also dipped a tenth to a season-low 1.0.

*Preliminary*:
FOXs Masterchef Junior (1.4 in adults 18-49) tied for Fridays No. 1 show for the second straight wee, but its companion was different this time. ABCs Shark Tank also scored a 1.4, up a tenth from last week, while CBS Blue Bloods (1.3) was down a tenth.

Also Friday, the premiere of Hells Kitchen (1.1) was down from its opener last season (when it aired on Tuesdays). Hawaii Five-0 (1.3) was even with last weeks fast nationals, which adjusted up to 1.4 in the finals. Last Man Standing, Dr. Ken and Undateable were all even with last week. Reign (0.4) is currently up, pending updates for an NBA pre-emption in Chicago.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday cable ratings: Shameless rises in week 2, Real Housewives of Atlanta stays on top*

Episode 2 of Showtimes Shameless built on its premiere Sunday, rising from 0.6 to 0.7 in adults 18-49 and adding viewers as well.

The Real Housewives of Atlanta continued its remarkably steady run, once again scoring a 1.4 in the 18-49 demo and leading the day again. It also helped The Real Housewives of Potomac (0.9) get off to a decent start.

Not on the chart below: Showtimes Billions. While its multiplatform numbers for the premiere set a record for Showtime, the on-air premiere got a 0.2 in 18-49 and just over 900,000 viewers.
*
Top 100 cable shows among adults 18-49 for Sunday, Jan. 17, 2016*

_spoilered for length only_


Spoiler






Code:


      Show                            Net       Time   Viewers (000s) 18-49 rating
  1.  REAL HOUSEWIVES ATLANTA         BRVO      8:00 PM      3179       1.4
  2.  FAMILY GUY                      ADSM      10:30 PM     2358       1.1
  3.  UFC FIGHT NIGHT L               FS1       10:00 PM     2288       1.1
  4.  FAMILY GUY                      ADSM      11:00 PM     2276       1.1
  5.  KEEPING UP KARDASHIANS          ENT       9:00 PM      2151       1.0
  6.  AMERICAN DAD                    ADSM      10:00 PM     2070       0.9
  7.  REAL HOUSEWIVES POTOMAC         BRVO      9:00 PM      2055       0.9
  8.  RICK & MORTY                    ADSM      11:30 PM     1812       0.8
  9.  ALASKA: THE LAST FRONTIER       DISC      9:00 PM      3596       0.8
 10.  UFC FIGHT NIGHT PRELIM L        FS1       8:00 PM      1767       0.8
 11.  NFL COUNTDOWN L                 ESPN      11:00 AM     1875       0.8
 12.  AMERICAN DAD                    ADSM      2:30 AM      1435       0.8
 13.  FAMILY GUY                      ADSM      3:00 AM      1442       0.8
 14.  AMERICAN DAD                    ADSM      9:30 PM      1683       0.8
 15.  FAMILY GUY                      ADSM      3:30 AM      1438       0.7
 16.  FOX SPORTS LIVE L               FS1       12:40 AM     1454       0.7
 17.  AMERICAN DAD                    ADSM      2:00 AM      1399       0.7
 18.  ROBOT CHICKEN                   ADSM      12:00 AM     1576       0.7
 19.  FX MOVIE PRIME                  FX        8:00 PM      1574       0.7
 20.  WORST COOKS 8                   FOOD      9:00 PM      2110       0.7
 21.  MIKE TYSON MYSTERIES            ADSM      12:15 AM     1491       0.7
 22.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       8:00 PM      1991       0.7
 23.  SHAMELESS S6                    SHO1      9:05 PM      1642       0.7
 24.  CLEVELAND SHOW, THE             ADSM      1:30 AM      1326       0.7
 25.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       10:00 PM     1685       0.6
 26.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       9:00 PM      1764       0.6
 27.  AQUA TV SHOW SHOW               ADSM      12:30 AM     1374       0.6
 28.  CLEVELAND SHOW, THE             ADSM      1:00 AM      1284       0.6
 29.  MR. PICKLES                     ADSM      12:45 AM     1283       0.6
 30.  RICK & MORTY                    ADSM      4:00 AM      1171       0.6
 31.  GUYS GROCERY GAMES              FOOD      8:00 PM      1706       0.6
 32.  INCREDIBLES, THE                DSNY      6:00 PM      2162       0.6
 33.  K.C. UNDERCOVER                 DSNY      8:00 PM      2495       0.6
 34.  ROBOT CHICKEN                   ADSM      4:30 AM      1068       0.6
 35.  FRIENDS                         NAN       12:00 AM     1188       0.5
 36.  NFL INSIDERS: SUNDAY L          ESPN      10:00 AM     1391       0.5
 37.  TNT BIG PICTURE MOVIES          TNT       8:00 PM      1742       0.5
 38.  EVIL LIVES HERE                 ID        10:00 PM     1802       0.5
 39.  CLEVELAND SHOW, THE             ADSM      9:00 PM      1257       0.5
 40.  MODERN FAMILY                   USA       11:00 PM     1131       0.5
 41.  MODERN FAMILY                   USA       12:00 AM     1049       0.5
 42.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       7:00 PM      1508       0.5
 43.  MIKE TYSON MYSTERIES            ADSM      4:45 AM      997        0.5
 44.  BEACHFRONT BARGAIN HUNT         HGTV      8:30 PM      1768       0.5
 45.  CUTTHROAT KITCHEN               FOOD      10:00 PM     1291       0.5
 46.  MODERN FAMILY                   USA       11:30 PM     1032       0.5
 47.  KING OF THE HILL                ADSM      5:00 AM      978        0.5
 48.  FRIENDS                         NAN       11:30 PM     1142       0.5
 49.  CARIBBEAN LIFE                  HGTV      9:30 PM      1522       0.5
 50.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       6:00 PM      1545       0.5
 51.  LIV AND MADDIE                  DSNY      8:30 PM      2284       0.5
 52.  FRIENDS                         NAN       12:33 AM     1024       0.5
 53.  ISLAND LIFE                     HGTV      10:00 PM     1683       0.5
 54.  ISLAND LIFE                     HGTV      10:30 PM     1639       0.5
 55.  AX MEN                          HIST      9:00 PM      1563       0.5
 56.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       4:00 PM      1634       0.5
 57.  TBS PRIME MOVIE                 TBSC      6:45 PM      1052       0.5
 58.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       5:00 PM      1679       0.5
 59.  CARIBBEAN LIFE                  HGTV      9:00 PM      1479       0.5
 60.  KING OF THE HILL                ADSM      5:30 AM      946        0.5
 61.  FRIENDS                         NAN       11:00 PM     1077       0.5
 62.  BEACHFRONT BARGAIN HUNT         HGTV      8:00 PM      1729       0.4
 63.  ANGIE TRIBECA 25 HR BINGE       TBSC      9:00 PM      1174       0.4
 64.  MODERN FAMILY                   USA       12:30 AM     906        0.4
 65.  ALASKA: THE LAST FRONTIER       DISC      8:00 PM      1981       0.4
 66.  LION GUARD                      DSNY      8:30 AM      1589       0.4
 67.  SPONGEBOB                       NICK      10:30 AM     1827       0.4
 68.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       2:00 PM      1533       0.4
 69.  SUNDAY MOVIE                    FAM       5:15 PM      984        0.4
 70.  FX MOVIE LATE                   FX        11:00 PM     863        0.4
 71.  SPONGEBOB                       NICK      10:00 AM     1664       0.4
 72.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       1:00 PM      1398       0.4
 73.  SPORTSCENTER WEEKEND            ESPN      9:00 AM      966        0.4
 74.  GEORGE LOPEZ                    NAN       5:29 AM      911        0.4
 75.  REAL HOUSEWIVES ATLANTA         BRVO      11:30 PM     963        0.4
 76.  ROYALS, THE                     ENT       10:00 PM     848        0.4
 77.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       11:00 AM     1187       0.4
 78.  WATCH WHAT HAPPENS LIVE         BRVO      11:00 PM     946        0.4
 79.  CLEVELAND SHOW, THE             ADSM      8:30 PM      976        0.4
 80.  KEEPING UP KARDASHIANS          ENT       8:00 PM      768        0.4
 81.  TEEN TITANS GO                  TOON      11:30 AM     1638       0.4
 82.  ANGIE TRIBECA 25 HR BINGE       TBSC      9:27 PM      1071       0.4
 83.  SPONGEBOB                       NICK      3:30 PM      1723       0.4
 84.  LAW & ORDER                     TNT       9:00 AM      1486       0.4
 85.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       3:00 PM      1470       0.4
 86.  LAW & ORDER: SVU                USA       12:00 PM     1198       0.4
 87.  TEEN TITANS GO                  TOON      11:00 AM     1596       0.4
 88.  CUTTHROAT KITCHEN               FOOD      11:00 PM     960        0.4
 89.  LAW & ORDER                     TNT       8:00 AM      1488       0.4
 90.  ALASKA: THE LAST FRONTIER       DISC      10:00 PM     1475       0.4
 91.  TEENAGE MUTAN NINJA TRT12       NICK      11:00 AM     1577       0.4
 92.  TBS MOVIE SUNDAY                TBSC      4:30 PM      854        0.4
 93.  DATELINE ON ID                  ID        11:00 PM     1317       0.4
 94.  FULL HOUSE                      NAN       10:00 PM     1164       0.4
 95.  GEORGE LOPEZ                    NAN       4:57 AM      837        0.4
 96.  SPONGEBOB                       NICK      4:00 PM      1730       0.4
 97.  LAW & ORDER                     TNT       10:00 AM     1484       0.4
 98.  NFL PRIMETIME L                 ESPN      7:54 PM      1018       0.4
 99.  ANGIE TRIBECA 25 HR BINGE       TBSC      10:20 PM     902        0.4
100.  GEORGE LOPEZ                    NAN       6:30 AM      885        0.4





Angie Tribeca only:


Code:


      Show                            Net       Time   Viewers (000s) 18-49 rating
 63.  ANGIE TRIBECA 25 HR BINGE       TBSC      9:00 PM      1174       0.4
 82.  ANGIE TRIBECA 25 HR BINGE       TBSC      9:27 PM      1071       0.4
 99.  ANGIE TRIBECA 25 HR BINGE       TBSC      10:20 PM     902        0.4


----------



## mattack

Thanks.. I guess I have no idea how that compares to their usual rating though.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Thanks.. I guess I have no idea how that compares to their usual rating though.





astrohip said:


> Not on the chart below: Showtimes Billions. While its multiplatform numbers for the premiere set a record for Showtime, the on-air premiere got a 0.2 in 18-49 and just over 900,000 viewers.


This has to be some clue that cable ratings exist in a world of their own. Maybe SHO more than TBS. But when a show doesn't appear in the top 100, and yet sets a record for SHO...

So yeah, no clue what that means for Angie Tribeca.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Jan. 17, 2016*


Code:


Time      Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers (millions)
7:00      NFL Divisional Playoff (CBS)           13.2  43       42.95
          Dateline (NBC) (7-9 p.m.)               0.8   3        5.01
          Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    0.8   3        4.77
          The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.8   2        1.96
                                                  
7:30      Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.0   3        2.26
                                                  
8:00      60 Minutes (CBS)                        4.8  14       20.62
          The Simpsons (FOX)                      1.8   5        3.95
          Galavant (ABC)                          0.6   2        2.32
                                                  
8:30      Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)            1.2   3        2.56
                                                  
9:00      Madam Secretary (CBS)                   2.0   6       11.87
          Democratic Debate (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)     2.1   6       10.16
          Family Guy (FOX)                        1.7   5        3.40
          Quantico (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  R          0.4   1        1.47
                                                  
9:30      Bordertown (FOX)                        1.2   3        2.57
                                                  
10:00     The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.4   4        8.96

*Revisions/Finals*:
The NFL boost for CBS carried through from Sundays early ratings to the finals. The Good Wife (1.4) and 60 Minutes (4.8) adjusted up a tenth of a point to snag their best ratings of the season, while Madam Secretary held at a season-high 2.0.

FOXs Family Guy (1.7) also adjusted up 0.1, while the Democratic debate on NBC bumped up two tenths with adjustments for the live telecast.

*Preliminary:*
The Pittsburgh-Denver NFL playoff game delivered massive ratings for CBS Sunday afternoon and into the first part of primetime, and the bump carried through the rest of the schedule. 60 Minutes (4.7), Madam Secretary (2.0) and The Good Wife (1.3) all earned season highs among adults 18-49, pending updates.

On FOX, Bobs Burgers returned with a 1.0, and Cooper Barretts Guide to Surviving Life and Bordertown (1.2 each) came back down after last weeks NFL bump. A Democratic presidential primary debate on NBC drew a 1.9, pending updates, the same 18-49 rating as the Republican debate on Fox Business earlier in the week. ABCs Galavant was flat at 0.6.


----------



## TAsunder

Wow. Huge carryover effect from the football game there all the way through The Good Wife.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Jan. 18, 2016*


Code:


Time       Show                               Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers
8:00       The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                     2.2   7     7.56
           Supergirl (CBS)                                    1.8   6     8.77
           Superstore (NBC)                                   1.7   5     5.66
           Masterchef Celeb Showdown (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)  S    1.5   5     4.18
           Just for Laughs H.Mandel (The CW) (8-9:30 p.m.)S  0.4   1     1.51
           
8:30       Telenovela (NBC)                                   1.1   3     3.87

9:00       Scorpion (CBS)                                     2.0   6    11.60
           The Biggest Loser (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)                1.0   3     3.45

9:30       Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)  R              0.3   1     1.03

10:00      NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                            1.6   5    10.64
           Bachelor Live (ABC)                                0.9   3     3.94

*Revisions/Finals*:
Three shows adjusted up from Mondays early ratings to the finals. The Bachelor (2.2) came up 0.1 to tie its season premiere and remained the nights top-rated show. NBCs Superstore (1.7) and FOXs Masterchef Celebrity Showdown (1.5) also rose a tenth.

*Preliminary*:
After a bit of a down night last week opposite the College Football Playoff Championship, broadcast ratings bounced back some Monday. The Bachelor (2.1) was up 0.2 week to week and got within a tenth of its premiere. NCIS: Los Angeles scored a 1.6, matching its season high from two weeks ago.

Supergirl (1.8) and Scorpion (2.0) were both down from their last episodes but still were on the higher end of recent performances. Superstore (1.6) and Telenovela (1.1) were each up 0.1 from last week. FOXs Masterchef Celebrity Showdown scored a 1.4.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Jan. 19, 2016*



Code:


Time      Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00      NCIS (CBS)                              2.4   8     17.51
          New Girl (FOX)                          1.3   4      2.95
          The Flash (The CW)                      1.3   4      3.41
          Hollywood Game Night (NBC)              1.3   4      4.64
          Marvels Captain America:
             75 Heroic Years (ABC)  S            0.9   3      3.20
                                                  
8:30      Grandfathered (FOX)                     0.9   3      2.50
                                                  
9:00      NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)                 1.8   6     13.30
          Chicago Med (NBC)                       1.6   5      7.05
          Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                1.1   3      2.37
          [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Agent Carter (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  P      0.9   3      3.18[/B][/COLOR]
          DCs Legends of Tomorrow:
             Their Time Is Now (The CW)  S       0.9   3      2.05
                                                  
9:30      The Grinder (FOX)                       0.8   2      1.97
          DC Films Presents: Dawn of the
             Justice League (The CW)  S          0.8   2      1.81
                                                  
10:00     Chicago Fire (NBC)                      1.8   6      8.16
          Limitless (CBS)                         1.2   4      6.33

*Revisions/Finals*:
Tuesdays preliminary ratings carried through to the final nationals for all but two shows, both on NBC.

Chicago Fire (1.8) adjusted up a tenth of a point to pull even with its last episode. Hollywood Game Night (1.3) also went up a tenth, its best mark of the season so far. The combined rating for the two-hour premiere of Agent Carter (1.0/0.9 in the fast nationals) was 0.9.

*Preliminary*:
Tuesday was a down night across the board on the broadcast networks, with only NCIS (2.4) having an above-average night (and even it was down from its crossover-fueled numbers two weeks ago. NCIS: New Orleans was in line with its season average with a 1.8 but was down significantly from the 2.4 for its half of the Jan. 5 crossover.

Agent Carter premiered its second season to series-low ratings, scoring a 1.0 in adults 18-49 for its first hour and a 0.9 for its second. Chicago Med (1.6) and Limitless (1.2) each hit season lows, while three of FOXs four comedies dipped as well. The Grinder was flat at 0.8.

The Flash (1.3) returned even with its fall finale, but that too tied a season low.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Jan. 20, 2016*


Code:


Time      Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (millions)
8:00      American Idol (FOX)                 2.4   8       9.22
          The Middle (ABC)                    1.8   6       7.24
          2 Broke Girls (CBS)                 1.7   6       6.64
          The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)        1.2   4       7.00
          Arrow (The CW)                      1.1   3       2.83
                                              
8:30      The Goldbergs (ABC)                 2.0   6       6.21
          Mike & Molly (CBS)                  1.7   5       7.04
                                              
9:00      Criminal Minds (CBS)                2.0   6       9.25
          Law & Order: SVU (NBC)              1.7   5       6.91
          Modern Family (ABC)  R             1.6   5       5.79
          Second Chance (FOX)                 1.0   3       3.75
          Supernatural (The CW)               0.7   2       1.83
                                              
9:30      Black-ish (ABC)                     1.7   5       5.72
                                              
10:00     Chicago PD (NBC)                    1.5   5       6.52
          Code Black (CBS)                    1.4   5       7.29
          American Crime (ABC)                1.0   3       3.77

*Revisions/Finals*:
Wednesdays early ratings held in the finals just about across the board. The only adjustment on the night was for Mike & Molly, which adjusted up a tenth to 1.7, its high so far this season.

*Preliminary*:
Wednesdays broadcast ratings were a pretty ho-hum affair, with most shows staying pretty close to where they were a week ago.

American Idol (2.4) led the night with an 18-49 rating down 0.1 from last week. Criminal Minds and The Goldbergs (each 2.0) were the top scripted shows, holding even with their numbers from a week ago. Arrow returned from a break to a 1.1, a tenth higher than its fall finale. Code Black (1.4) also ticked up.

Chicago PD (1.5, down 0.5) and Law & Order: SVU (1.7, down 0.3) suffered the biggest drops of the week. Second Chance (1.0) dipped 0.2 in its second week on FOX, and Black-ish (1.7) was also down two tenths following a Modern Family rerun.


----------



## astrohip

_{going skiing, next update will be Wed}_

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Jan. 21, 2016*


Code:


Time       Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (millions)
8:00       American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         2.4   8       9.36
           The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           2.2   8      11.09
           Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)  P        1.2   4       3.21
           Beyond the Tank (ABC)                   1.0   3       4.28
           Heroes Reborn (NBC)  F                 1.0   3       3.83
                                                   
8:30       Life in Pieces (CBS)                    2.0   6       8.78
                                                   
9:00       Mom (CBS)                               1.7   6       8.49
           The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.6   5       7.42
           The 100 (The CW)  P                    0.7   2       1.88
           My Diet Is Better Than Yours (ABC)      0.6   2       2.22
                                                   
9:30       Angel from Hell (CBS)                   1.4   4       7.03
                                                   
10:00      Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.4   5       6.94
           Elementary (CBS)                        1.1   4       6.33

*Revisions/Finals*:
The Blacklist was the only show to adjust up from Thursdays early ratings, rising a tenth to a 1.6 in adults 18-49. There was likewise only one downward adjustment, a 0.1 dip for My Diet Is Better Than Yours, which is now even with last week.

In a mild surprise, The 100 season premiere on The CW held its 0.7 despite Legends of Tomorrow (1.2, even with its early number) running a few minutes into the 9 oclock hour.

*Preliminary*:
The CWs Legends of Tomorrow and The 100 both opened pretty well Thursday  and gave the network a big ratings upgrade vs. its fall average on the night.

Legends premiered to a 1.2 in adults 18-49, in between the averages for its DC counterparts The Flash and Arrow and about double the same-day average for The Vampire Diaries. Season 3 of The 100 drew a 0.7, up 0.2 from last seasons premiere and higher than any single episode from Season 2.

Elsewhere Thursday, CBS Life in Pieces (2.0) and Mom (1.7) were steady despite having a repeat Big Bang Theory as a lead-in. CBS Angel from Hell (1.4), NBCs Shades of Blue (1.4) and ABCs My Diet Is Better Than Yours (0.7) were each up a tenth compared to last week, while American Idol rose two tenths for FOX. The finale of Heroes Reborn was flat at 1.0.


----------



## NorthAlabama

probably too soon for ratings to show if other viewers agree, but the long series winter hiatus has helped me identify 3 or 4 shows i could happily live without...permanently. shows i hadn't considered dumping before the winter finales.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Jan. 22, 2016
*


Code:


Time     Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (millions)
8:00     Masterchef Junior (FOX)                 1.5   5     4.87
         Undercover Boss (CBS)                   1.4   5     7.94
         Last Man Standing (ABC)  R             0.9   3     5.80
         Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.9   3     3.65
         Reign (The CW)                          0.4   1     1.24
                                                 
8:30     Dr. Ken (ABC)  R                       0.8   3     4.35
                                                 
9:00     Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.4   5    10.07
         Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.3   5     5.84
         Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.3   4     3.61
         Shark Tank (ABC)  R                    1.1   4     4.48
         Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R     0.3   1     1.21
                                                 
10:00    Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.5   5    11.56
         20/20 (ABC)                             0.8   3     3.80

*Revisions/Finals*:
What do you do during a blizzard? Stay in and watch TV.

Several shows hit season highs as Fridays early ratings mostly carried through to the finals and any pre-emptions for winter storm coverage were a non-factor. Blue Bloods (1.5), Masterchef Junior (1.5) and Reign (0.4) all posted their best 18-49 ratings of the season, while Hawaii Five-0 (1.4) tied its season best.

The only adjustments on the night were a pair of 0.1 declines for Dateline and 20/20.

*Preliminary*:_
Note: A number of stations on the East Coast pre-empted their lineups for snowstorm coverage, which may result in downward revisions in the final nationals._

Ratings across the board are likely inflated due to weather pre-emptions on stations on the East Coast. As things stand now, Masterchef Junior and Blue Bloods (each 1.5) led the night in adults 18-49. CBS Undercover Boss and Hawaii Five-0 (each 1.4), FOXs Hells Kitchen (1.3) and The CWs Reign winter finale (0.4) are up vs. last week, pending updates.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Welcome back, Astro!


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Jan. 24, 2016
*


Code:


Time    Show                           Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers
7:00    NFC Championship (FOX) (6:47-9:58 p.m.)      15.7   42    45.74
        60 Minutes (CBS) (7:05-8:05 p.m.)             1.8    5     9.69
        Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)  R      0.8    3     4.46
        Dateline (NBC)                                0.6    2     3.64
                                                
8:00    60 Minutes (CBS) (8:05-9:05 p.m.)             1.1    3     8.32
        Movie  Bridesmaids (NBC) (8-11 p.m.)         0.9    3     2.73
        Galavant (ABC)                                0.5    2     2.10
                                                
9:00    Madam Secretary (CBS) (9:05-10:05 p.m.)  R   0.7    2     5.11
        Agent Carter (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  R            0.4    1     1.43
                                                
10:00   NFL Postgame (FOX) (9:58-10:24 p.m.)         10.0   28    26.90
        NCIS (CBS) (10:05-11:05 p.m.)  R             0.8    2     6.03
                                                
10:30   [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The X-Files (FOX) (10:24-11:24 p.m.)  P      6.1   19    16.19[/B][/COLOR]

*Revisions/Finals*:
The return of The X-Files got off to an even better start than previously thought. The show adjusted to a 6.1 in adults 18-49 in Sundays final ratings, up from 5.1 for the partial number in the preliminary results.

On CBS, 60 Minutes adjusted down as it started a few minutes late following the AFC Championship game. Final numbers for FOXs NFC title game coverage are also below.

*Preliminary*:
FOX naturally won Sundays ratings race by a huge margin thanks to the NFC Championship game, and the game  despite being a blowout  gave the return of The X-Files a big platform. The 10:30-11 p.m. portion of the show currently stands at 5.1 in adults 18-49.

These results are highly subject to change, as The X-Files started at 10:23 ET. If it stays within that range, however, the show would end up with the best post-conference title game rating since 2012 (American Idol, 7.9).

The only other new scripted show on Sunday was Galavant, which fell a tenth to 0.5. CBS 7 p.m. 60 Minutes got a bit of a boost from the AFC Championship (which had the higher overnight rating of the two conference title games) and scored a 2.0.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Welcome back, Astro!


Thanks! I think I have 15 recordings to catch up...

Me in the middle, with my son and son-in-law.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Jan. 25, 2016
*


Code:


Time     Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers (millions)
8:00     The X-Files (FOX)                       3.2  10        9.67
         The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)          2.3   7        7.73
         Supergirl (CBS)                         1.8   5        7.90
         Superstore (NBC)                        1.5   4        4.93
         Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.3   1        0.88
                                                 
8:30     Telenovela (NBC)                        0.9   3        3.29
                                                 
9:00     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Lucifer (FOX)  P                       2.4   7        7.16[/B][/COLOR]
         Scorpion (CBS)                          1.9   6       10.69
         The Biggest Loser (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)     1.2   4        3.64
         Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.4   1        0.99
                                                 
10:00    NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.5   5       10.06
         Bachelor Live (ABC)                     1.0   3        3.93

*Revisions/Finals*:
The strong numbers for The X-Files and Lucifer from Mondays early ratings carried through to the finals, keeping FOX on top for the night. Two shows whose numbers were down vs. last week also recouped a bit of their losses.

Scorpion adjusted up 0.1 to a 1.9 in adults 18-49, putting it within a tenth of last week. Superstore (1.5) also added a tenth, meaning its off two tenths from last week.

*Preliminary*:
The X-Files fell by about half from Sundays post-NFL debut, but FOX wont be complaining about the 3.2 for its time-period debut: Its only the second FOX show this season (Empire being the other) to post a 3.0 rating or higher.

The strong X-Files number also helped Lucifer premiere to a 2.4, the nights second best numbers. Supergirl (1.8) held steady opposite The X-Files, and The Bachelor was up over last week, but Superstore and Telenovela each fell. CBS Scorpion and NCIS: Los Angeles dipped as well.

On The CW, Crazy Ex-Girlfriend returned to its usual 0.3, getting no bump from star Rachel Blooms recent Golden Globe win. Jane the Virgin drew a 0.4, in line with its season average.


----------



## mattack

Why is X files not during sweeps?!?! or maybe I'm wrong and 4 of them will be during sweeps?


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Why is X files not during sweeps?!?! or maybe I'm wrong and 4 of them will be during sweeps?


Three of the six episodes will air during February sweeps. Fox used its best possible lead in (the NFC Championship Game) to launch the show. They could have then waited and aired the second episode 8 days later rather than 1 day later to get an extra episode during sweeps, but that would have been silly. Sweeps really doesn't matter much to the networks anymore. It's more of a thing for local affiliates.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Jan. 26, 2016*



Code:


Time      Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (millions)
8:00      NCIS (CBS)  R                          1.4   5     11.97
          The Flash (The CW)                      1.4   5      3.71
          Hollywood Game Night (NBC)              1.2   4      4.54
          New Girl (FOX)                          1.2   4      2.84
          Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)  R            0.9   3      3.53
                                                  
8:30      Grandfathered (FOX)                     0.9   3      2.52
          The Muppets (ABC)  R                   0.6   2      2.17
                                                  
9:00      Chicago Med (NBC)                       1.7   5      7.58
          NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  R             1.2   4      9.21
          Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                1.0   3      2.38
          Agent Carter (ABC)                      0.9   3      2.90
          Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)  R        0.6   2      1.67
                                                  
9:30      The Grinder (FOX)                       0.7   2      2.00
                                                  
10:00     Chicago Fire (NBC)                      1.8   6      8.46
          Limitless (CBS)  R                     0.8   3      4.56
          [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]What Would You Do? (ABC)  P            0.7   2      2.59[/B][/COLOR]

*Revisions/Finals*:
Tuesdays early ratings carried through to the finals, with just one exception. NBCs Chicago Med adjusted up a tenth to 1.7, moving it 0.1 ahead of last weeks episode.

*Preliminary*:
Tuesday was a fairly quiet night in the ratings, with no show making it over a 2.0, thanks to CBS airing a lineup of reruns. Chicago Fire (1.8, even with last week) was the evenings top-rated show. Chicago Med (1.6) and Hollywood Game Night (1.2) were also even.

Three of FOXs four comedies were down week to week: New Girl (1.2) fell two tenths, while Brooklyn Nine-Nine (1.0) and The Grinder (0.7) each declined by one tenth. Grandfathered was flat at 0.9.

Agent Carter held steady with the 0.9 for its premiere last week. The Flash (1.4) was up 0.1 for The CW.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Jan. 27, 2016*



Code:


Time      Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (millions)
8:00      American Idol (FOX)                     2.5   8     9.63
          2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.6   6     6.63
          The Middle (ABC)  R                    1.3   5     5.19
          Arrow (The CW)                          1.1   4     2.78
          The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)  R        0.8   3     5.06
                                                  
8:30      Mike & Molly (CBS)                      1.6   5     6.89
          The Goldbergs (ABC)  R                 1.2   4     4.24
                                                  
9:00      Criminal Minds (CBS)                    2.0   6     9.22
          Modern Family (ABC)  R                 1.4   5     5.07
          Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.4   4     4.16
          Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  R              1.0   3     4.52
          Supernatural (The CW)                   0.7   2     1.88
                                                  
9:30      Black-ish (ABC)  R                     1.2   4     4.21
                                                  
10:00     Code Black (CBS)                        1.3   5     7.47
          Chicago PD (NBC)  R                    0.9   3     4.73
          American Crime (ABC)                    0.9   3     3.63

*Revisions/Finals*:
There were no adjustments in adults 18-49 from Wednesdays early ratings. Updated viewer totals and network averages are above.

*Preliminary*:
The start of American Idols Hollywood round resulted in a ratings uptick Wednesday, as the show rose 0.1 vs. last week to a 2.5 in adults 18-49. Hells Kitchen (1.4) was a ratings upgrade from Second Chance, which is moving to Fridays.

CBS and The CW were the only other networks running a full line up new episodes. Both Arrow and Supernatural were steady for The CW, while CBS was mixed. Criminal Minds (2.0) and Mike & Molly (1.6) were even with last weeks fast nationals (Mike & Molly later adjusted up to 1.7), while 2 Broke Girls (1.6) and Code Black (1.3) were each down a tenth.

After a block of comedy reruns, ABCs American Crime fell a tenth to 0.9.


----------



## aindik

The highest rated show of the week so far, non-football and no-football-lead-in edition, is the X Files on Monday with a 3.2. We haven't seen Thursday yet, but, wow, that's low for a highest show of a week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> The highest rated show of the week so far, non-football and no-football-lead-in edition, is the X Files on Monday with a 3.2. We haven't seen Thursday yet, but, wow, that's low for a highest show of a week.


Don't forget that it's late January, the week before sweeps starts, and most shows are airing repeats this week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Jan. 28, 2016*


Code:


Time       Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (millions)
8:00       American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         2.3   8     8.77
           The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           2.0   7     9.62
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)  P    1.2   4     5.02[/B][/COLOR]
           Beyond the Tank (ABC)                   1.1   3     4.01
           Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)            1.1   3     2.89
                                                   
8:30       Mom (CBS)  R                           1.6   5     7.52
                                                   
9:00       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.7   6     7.83
           The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.6   5     7.16
           My Diet Is Better Than Yours (ABC)  F  0.7   2     2.08
           The 100 (The CW)                        0.6   2     1.63
                                                   
9:30       Angel from Hell (CBS)                   1.4   4     6.76
                                                   
10:00      Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.3   4     6.49
           Elementary (CBS)                        1.1   4     6.09

*Revisions/Finals*:
Thursdays preliminary ratings figures in adults 18-49 all carried through to the final same-day nationals. Updated viewer totals for each show and network averages are shown.

*Preliminary*:
Thursday was a pretty ho-hum night in the ratings. You, Me and the Apocalypse premiered to a 1.2 for NBC, a slight upgrade from the last few episodes of Heroes Reborn. The Blacklist was even at 1.6, and Shades of Blue fell a tenth vs. last week to 1.3.

On CBS, Angel from Hell (1.4) and Elementary (1.1) held even with last week, and a Mom rerun at 8:30 was in line with its average for originals at 9. American Idol was off a tenth for FOX, as were both Legends of Tomorrow (1.1) and The 100 (0.6) for The CW. My Diet Is Better Than Yours concluded with a 0.7, up a tenth from last week. Beyond the Tank (1.1) was up 0.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Jan. 29, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                 Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00      Undercover Boss (CBS)                1.3   5     7.26
          Masterchef Junior (FOX)  F          1.3   5     4.75
          Last Man Standing (ABC)              1.2   5     6.87
          Undateable (NBC) (8-9 p.m.)  F      0.8   3     2.73
          The Vampire Diaries (The CW)         0.5   2     1.23
                                               
8:30      Dr. Ken (ABC)                        1.1   4     5.13
                                               
9:00      Shark Tank (ABC)                     1.7   6     6.81
          Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)  R              1.0   4     6.57
          Grimm (NBC)                          0.8   3     3.81
          Second Chance (FOX)                  0.7   3     2.15
          The Originals (The CW)               0.4   1     0.95
                                               
10:00     Dateline (NBC)                       1.4   5     4.93
          Blue Bloods (CBS)  R                1.0   4     7.79
          20/20 (ABC)                          1.0   4     5.41

*Revisions/Finals*:
Fridays preliminary 18-49 ratings all carried through to the finals. Updated viewer totals are shown.

*Preliminary*:
The Friday debuts of The Vampire Diaries and The Originals gave The CW a bit of a boost on the night. Both shows drew 18-49 ratings (0.5 and 0.4, respectively) in line with their same-day averages on Thursdays in the fall.

Shark Tank (1.7) led the night, rising by 0.3 from its last original episode and tying its season high. Last Man Standing (1.2) was off slightly, while Dr. Ken was steady at 1.1.

The finale of Masterchef Junior (1.3) was down 0.2 from last week for FOX, and Second Chance posted a 0.7 in its Friday debut. Undateables one-hour season finale (0.8) was even with its last two outings, while Grimm (0.8) dipped 0.1 from its fall finale.


----------



## astrohip

Sweeps Week starts this Thursday, Feb 4, and runs until Wed Mar 2.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> Sweeps really doesn't matter much to the networks anymore. It's more of a thing for local affiliates.


But aren't sweeps also how the networks figure what to charge for their nationwide commercials?


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> But aren't sweeps also how the networks figure what to charge for their nationwide commercials?


I don't think so. I think the national rates are based on the overall average of ratings. Sweeps is mostly used to set the rates for local affiliates, especially the smaller ones that don't get reliable overnight numbers on a regular basis.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Jan. 31, 2016
*


Code:


Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Jan. 31, 2016

Time       Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
7:00       Grease Live (FOX) (7-10 p.m.)  S       4.3  13     12.21
           60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.1   3      9.38
           Dateline (NBC)                          1.0   3      5.67
           Americas Fun. Home Videos (ABC)  R    1.0   3      4.63
                                                   
8:00       American Ninja Warrior (NBC 8-11 p.m.)
              USA vs The World  S                 1.4   5      4.55
           Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.1   3     10.20
           Galavant (ABC)  F                      0.6   2      2.15
                                                   
9:00       The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.0   3      8.03
           Agent Carter (ABC)  R                  0.3   1      1.20
                                                   
10:00      CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        1.0   3      6.82
           Shark Tank (ABC)  R                    0.6   2      2.03

*Revisions/Finals*:
Sundays preliminary 18-49 ratings  including the strong 4.3 for Grease Live on FOX  all held in the final nationals. Updated viewer totals are shown.

*Preliminary*:
FOXs Grease Live musical scored strong ratings, drawing a 4.3 rating in adults 18-49 and 12.18 million viewers to give the network a big win. The musical out-rated NBCs The Wiz Live (3.4) earlier this season and came close to the 4.6 for The Sound of Music Live in 2013.

NBCs American Ninja Warrior: USA vs. the World (1.4) was the No. 2 show on Sunday. Madam Secretary (1.1) was up a tenth from its last episode without an NFL lead-in, while The Good Wife (1.0) fell a tenth. Galavant finished its second season with a 0.6, up 0.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Feb. 1, 2016*


Code:


Time      Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8:00      The X-Files (FOX)                       2.7   8      8.37
          The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)          2.3   7      7.50
          Supergirl (CBS)                         1.5   5      6.68
          Superstore (NBC)                        1.4   5      4.89
          Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.4   1      0.97
                                                  
8:30      Telenovela (NBC)                        0.8   2      3.06
                                                  
9:00      Lucifer (FOX)                           2.0   6      6.00
          Scorpion (CBS)  R                      1.2   4      7.23
          The Biggest Loser (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)     1.0   3      3.21
          Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.4   1      1.04
                                                  
10:00     NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)  R             1.0   3      7.09
          Bachelor Live (ABC)                     1.0   3      3.93

*Revisions/Finals*:
Three shows on Monday night saw their 18-49 ratings adjust up from the preliminary numbers. FOXs The X-Files (2.7) and Lucifer (2.0) and ABCs The Bachelor (2.3) all rose one tenth from the early ratings. An NCIS: Los Angeles rerun on CBS adjusted down a tenth.

*Preliminary*:
Monday was not a great night for the broadcast networks, with a number of shows taking sizable hits.

FOX still led the night, but The X-Files (2.6, -0.6 vs. last week) and Lucifer (1.9, -0.5) each dropped by at least half a point. Supergirl (1.5) fell three tenths for CBS. The Bachelor (2.2) and Telenovela (0.8) each dipped one tenth, while Superstore (1.4) was flat vs. last weeks fast nationals (the show adjusted up a bit in the finals).

The exception was The CWs Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, which is currently showing a season-high 0.4, up a tenth from last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Feb. 2, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (millions)
8:00      Super Bowls Greatest
             Commercials (CBS 8-10 p.m.)-S     2.0   6      11.44
          Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)             1.4   5       5.19
          The Flash (The CW)                   1.4   5       3.66
          New Girl (FOX)                       1.4   5       2.94
          Hollywood Game Night (NBC)           1.1   4       4.12
                                               
8:30      Grandfathered (FOX)                  1.0   3       2.53
          The Muppets (ABC)                    0.9   3       2.76
                                               
9:00      Chicago Med (NBC)                    1.6   5       7.54
          Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)             1.0   3       2.24
          Agent Carter (ABC)                   0.8   2       2.77
          iZombie (The CW)                     0.5   2       1.43
                                               
9:30      The Grinder (FOX)                    0.6   2       1.65
                                               
10:00     Chicago Fire (NBC)                   1.8   6       8.18
          NCIS (CBS)  R                       1.2   4       7.42
          What Would You Do? (ABC)             0.7   2       2.29

*Revisions/Finals:*
There were but two adjustments from Tuesdays early ratings in the finals. The Muppets adjusted up a tenth to a 0.9 for ABC, but thats still a series low. On The CW, iZombie adjusted down to a 0.5, even vs. its most recent episode.

*Preliminary*:
There was good news and bad news for ABC Tuesday night. The good news is that Fresh Off the Boat (1.4 in adults 18-49) returned from a two-month break to improved ratings, rising 0.2 from its last episode in early December.

The bad news was that The Muppets sunk to a season-low 0.8, falling 0.3 from its previous low mark. Agent Carter (0.8) was also off a tenth.

Elsewhere, iZombie (0.6) was up a tenth from its last episode, while The Flash (1.4) was even with last week. NBCs Chicago Med (1.6) and Chicago Fire (1.8) also held steady with last weeks fast nationals (Med adjusted up to 1.7 in the finals). New Girl and Grandfathered each rose for FOX, but The Grinder hit a season-low 0.6. CBS Super Bowls Greatest Commercials special drew a 2.0, the nights highest rating.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm disappointed with the continued low performance of agent carter this season, i've really enjoyed it as a fun show, with a great cast and production values.


----------



## DevdogAZ

We don't usually discuss cable ratings in this thread, but last night's premiere of FX's American Crime Story: The People vs. O.J. Simpson rated very high for cable, with a 2.0 (A18-49) and 5.11 million viewers. That would have been the 2nd-highest rated show of the night on broadcast.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2016/02/03/tuesday-cable-ratings-feb-2-2016/


----------



## cherry ghost

DevdogAZ said:


> We don't usually discuss cable ratings in this thread, but last night's premiere of FX's American Crime Story: The People vs. O.J. Simpson rated very high for cable, with a 2.0 (A18-49) and 5.11 million viewers. That would have been the 2nd-highest rated show of the night on broadcast.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2016/02/03/tuesday-cable-ratings-feb-2-2016/


Thanks, I was going to ask about this.

A lot of critics had been saying they expected it to be FX's best ever ratings. I wasn't buying it, but obviously I was wrong.


----------



## cherry ghost

More people really need to start watching The Grinder. Right now it's better than New Girl and Brooklyn Nine-Nine.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cherry ghost said:


> More people really need to start watching The Grinder. Right now it's better than New Girl and Brooklyn Nine-Nine.


Totally agree. Hilarious show. Wish it were doing better in the ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Cable Ratings for Tuesday February 2, 2016*

FXs season premiere of The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story landed the top spot in the Tuesday cable ratings this week with a 2.0 rating in adults 18-49. History Channels The Curse of Oak Island continued to score well though, grabbing the second spot in the rankings with a 1.0 rating this week, rising one tenth from its previous 0.9 rating.

After a slight gain last week, Freeforms Shadowhunters dropped one tenth from its 0.5 rating last week to a 0.4 this time around, with Pretty Little Liars also dropping two tenths from its previous 0.8 rating to a 0.6 this week.

WGN Americas Outsiders kept its 0.3 rating for the second week in a row, while Tyler Perrys Haves and The Have Nots dropped one tenth from its 0.8 rating last week to a 0.7 rating.

Top cable shows among adults 18-49 for Tuesday, Feb. 2, 2016


Code:


Show                           Net    Time    Viewers (000s) 18-49 rating
ACS: PEOPLE V. OJ SIMPSON      FX     10:00 PM     5111       2.0
CURSE OF OAK ISLAND            HIST   9:00 PM      3413       1.0
FAMILY GUY                     ADSM   11:30 PM     1954       1.0
FAMILY GUY                     ADSM   11:00 PM     1979       1.0
AMERICAN DAD                   ADSM   10:30 PM     1969       0.9
FX MOVIE PRIME                 FX     7:30 PM      2141       0.9
ACS: PEOPLE V. OJ SIMPSON      FX     11:21 PM     1978       0.9
FIXER UPPER                    HGTV   9:00 PM      3504       0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC   9:30 PM      2138       0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC   10:00 PM     2000       0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC   10:30 PM     2110       0.8
AMERICAN DAD                   ADSM   10:00 PM     1667       0.8
MOONSHINERS                    DISC   9:00 PM      1998       0.8


----------



## Steveknj

cherry ghost said:


> More people really need to start watching The Grinder. Right now it's better than New Girl and Brooklyn Nine-Nine.





DevdogAZ said:


> Totally agree. Hilarious show. Wish it were doing better in the ratings.


I agree (well I think B99 is still funnier but it's close). I wonder if they swapped it with Grandfathered if the ratings would swap too? I like The Grinder much better than Grandfathered, which I gave up on after 2-3 episodes.


----------



## TAsunder

0.6 for the Grinder for one of my favorite episodes of the show. Not looking good.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Feb. 3, 2016*


Code:


Time      Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00      American Idol (FOX)               2.3   8       9.18
          2 Broke Girls (CBS)               1.6   5       6.34
          Madoff (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)          1.2   4       7.08
          The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)      1.1   4       6.85
          Arrow (The CW)                    0.9   3       2.48
                                            
8:30      Mike & Molly (CBS)                1.6   5       6.84
                                            
9:00      Law & Order: SVU (NBC)            1.8   6       7.31
          Hells Kitchen (FOX)              1.5   5       4.60
          Criminal Minds (CBS)  R          1.2   4       5.73
          Supernatural (The CW)             0.7   2       1.87
                                            
10:00     Chicago PD (NBC)                  1.7   6       7.22
          Code Black (CBS)                  1.2   4       6.90
          American Crime (ABC)              0.8   3       3.79

*Revisions/Finals*:
There was only one adjustment from Wednesdays early ratings to the finals: CBS 2 Broke Girls adjusted up 0.1 to 1.6, making it even with last weeks outing.

*Preliminary*:
Wednesday was a good news/bad news sort of night for the broadcast networks.

First, the bad news: FOXs American Idol (2.3) and The CWs Arrow (0.9) were both down 0.2 in adults 18-49 vs. last week. CBS 2 Broke Girls (1.5) and Code Black (1.2) and NBCs The Mysteries of Laura (1.1) all slipped a tenth. Part 1 of ABCs Madoff drew a 1.2, well below the networks usual 8-10 p.m. average. American Crime (0.8) was also down a tenth.

On the plus side, Chicago PD (1.7) was up two tenths over its last original telecast, and Law & Order: SVU rose a tenth to 1.8 for NBC. Hells Kitchen scored a 1.5 for FOX, up 0.1 from its Wednesday debut last week. Mike & Molly (1.6) and Supernatural (0.7) held steady with last weeks numbers.


----------



## 7thton

astrohip said:


> *Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Feb. 2, 2016
> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time      Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (millions)
> 8:00      Super Bowls Greatest
> Commercials (CBS 8-10 p.m.)-S     2.0   6      11.44
> Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)             1.4   5       5.19
> The Flash (The CW)                   1.4   5       3.66
> New Girl (FOX)                       1.4   5       2.94
> Hollywood Game Night (NBC)           1.1   4       4.12
> 
> 8:30      Grandfathered (FOX)                  1.0   3       2.53
> The Muppets (ABC)                    0.9   3       2.76
> 
> 9:00      Chicago Med (NBC)                    1.6   5       7.54
> Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)             1.0   3       2.24
> Agent Carter (ABC)                   0.8   2       2.77
> iZombie (The CW)                     0.5   2       1.43
> 
> 9:30      The Grinder (FOX)                    0.6   2       1.65
> 
> 10:00     Chicago Fire (NBC)                   1.8   6       8.18
> NCIS (CBS)  R                       1.2   4       7.42
> What Would You Do? (ABC)             0.7   2       2.29
> 
> *Revisions/Finals:*
> There were but two adjustments from Tuesdays early ratings in the finals. The Muppets adjusted up a tenth to a 0.9 for ABC, but thats still a series low. On The CW, iZombie adjusted down to a 0.5, even vs. its most recent episode.
> 
> *Preliminary*:
> There was good news and bad news for ABC Tuesday night. The good news is that Fresh Off the Boat (1.4 in adults 18-49) returned from a two-month break to improved ratings, rising 0.2 from its last episode in early December.
> 
> The bad news was that The Muppets sunk to a season-low 0.8, falling 0.3 from its previous low mark. Agent Carter (0.8) was also off a tenth.
> 
> Elsewhere, iZombie (0.6) was up a tenth from its last episode, while The Flash (1.4) was even with last week. NBCs Chicago Med (1.6) and Chicago Fire (1.8) also held steady with last weeks fast nationals (Med adjusted up to 1.7 in the finals). New Girl and Grandfathered each rose for FOX, but The Grinder hit a season-low 0.6. CBS Super Bowls Greatest Commercials special drew a 2.0, the nights highest rating.


Man, those numbers for The Muppets are depressing...


----------



## Steveknj

7thton said:


> Man, those numbers for The Muppets are depressing...


When you look at the night, where the highest rated show got a *2.0* in context, while it's horrible, you just can't judge it the way you used to. These days a 1.5 is a good rating!!

More and more, I'm convinced that the ratings mean much much less than they used to. It's getting to the point where, at least for network TV they are almost useless. There's just too many options on how to watch shows these days to properly rate anything.


----------



## 7thton

Steveknj said:


> When you look at the night, where the highest rated show got a *2.0* in context, while it's horrible, you just can't judge it the way you used to. These days a 1.5 is a good rating!!


But The Muppets got a 0.9... 



Steveknj said:


> More and more, I'm convinced that the ratings mean much much less than they used to. It's getting to the point where, at least for network TV they are almost useless. There's just too many options on how to watch shows these days to properly rate anything.


I agree with you there, for sure.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Feb. 4, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                 Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (millions)
8:00      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)            3.8  13   15.29
          American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)      2.2   7    8.94
          Madoff (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)             1.0   3    6.70
          You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)     0.9   3    3.47
          Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)         0.9   3    2.32
                                               
8:30      Life in Pieces (CBS)                 2.2   7    9.09
                                               
9:00      Mom (CBS)                            1.7   6    7.96
          The Blacklist (NBC)                  1.5   5    6.49
          The 100 (The CW)                     0.6   2    1.57
                                               
9:30      Angel from Hell (CBS)                1.4   4    6.34
                                               
10:00     Madoff: After the Fall (ABC)         1.2   4    6.65
          Elementary (CBS)                     1.1   4    6.23
          Shades of Blue (NBC)                 1.1   4    5.64

*Revisions/Finals:*
The adjustments from Thursdays early ratings to the finals only affected CBS comedies  one positive and two negative.

The Big Bang Theory adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 3.8 in adults 18-49. Life in Pieces (2.2) and Mom (1.7) each adjusted down a tenth, although for Life in Pieces that still ties the shows best rating since its premiere.

*Preliminary*:
The Big Bang Theory was down slightly from its last original episode, but its 3.7 rating in adults 18-49 (-0.1) was still far and away Thursdays best. Life in Pieces (2.3), meanwhile, had its second-best showing of the season, pending updates.

Legends of Tomorrow (0.9) fell two tenths from last week, but The 100 (0.6) held steady for The CW. NBC had a down night across the board, with You, Me and The Apocalypse (0.9) falling three tenths, Shades of Blue (1.1) declining by two tenths and The Blacklist (1.5) off a tenth.

Part 2 of Madoff drew a 1.0 for ABC, down from the 1.2 for part 1 on Wednesday. American Idol was down one tenth from last weeks 2.3 with the reveal of its Top 24.


----------



## series5orpremier

Yeah, ratings standards have fallen greatly but a 0.9 on a major network still won't cut it.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Feb. 5, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers 
8:00        Undercover Boss (CBS)                   1.2   4      6.75
            Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.2   4      6.66
            Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.9   3      3.57
            Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.9   3      3.13
            The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.4   1      1.09
                                                    
8:30        Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.0   3      4.81
                                                    
9:00        Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.4   5      6.14
            SB Greatest Halftime Shows (CBS)        1.1   4      5.59
            Grimm (NBC)                             0.9   3      4.42
            Second Chance (FOX)                     0.6   2      2.20
            The Originals (The CW)                  0.4   1      0.92
                                                    
10:00       20/20 (ABC)                             1.2   4      5.75
            Dateline (NBC)                          1.0   3      4.93

*Revisions/Finals*:
There were no adjustments from Fridays preliminary ratings to the final nationals. That means Sleepy Hollows Friday debut held at 0.9, in line with its Thursday average from the fall. Grimms 0.9 and the 0.4s for The Vampire Diaries and The Originals also held. Updated viewer averages are above.

*Preliminary*:
Following the Friday debuts of The Vampire Diaries and The Originals last week, both shows continued to deliver steady ratings for The CW in adults 18-49, even though the former did drop one tenth from a 0.5 rating last week to a 0.4 this time around. Meanwhile, The Originals kept its 0.4 rating for the second week in a row.

Shark Tank led the night for ratings once again on ABC, even though it did drop from its 1.7 rating last week to a 1.4 rating, while Last Man Standing kept its previous 1.2 rating and Dr. Ken fell one tenth to 1.0 rating.

Grimm also rose one tenth from its 0.8 rating last week to a 0.9 rating for NBC, tying its fall finale, and Second Chance dropped one tenth following its Friday debut last week to a 0.6 rating this week. Sleepy Hollow managed to grab a 0.9 rating for FOX, similar to the ratings it received on Thursday nights in the Fall as well.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Feb. 7, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Share      Viewers
7:00       Super Bowl 50 (CBS) (6:39-10:22 p.m.)    37.7   79       111.86
           Dateline (NBC) (7-8:30 p.m.)              0.3    1         1.69
           Americas Fun. Home Videos (ABC)  R      0.3    1         2.00
           The Simpsons (FOX)  R                    0.3    1         0.84
                                                     
7:30       Bobs Burgers (FOX)  R                   0.4    1         0.84
                                                     
8:00       The Simpsons (FOX)  R                    0.5    1         1.12
           Americas Fun. Home Videos (ABC)  R      0.4    1         2.12
                                                     
8:30       Movie-Pitch Perfect (NBC 8:30-11 p.m.)    0.6    1         1.81
           Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)  R          0.3    1         0.65
                                                     
9:00       Family Guy (FOX)  R                      0.4    1         0.95
           Beyond the Tank (ABC)  R                 0.3    1         1.22
                                                     
9:30       Bordertown (FOX)  R                      0.4    1         0.88
                                                     
10:00      Shark Tank (ABC)  R                      0.5    1         1.83
           SB Postgame (CBS) (10:22-10:54 p.m.)     27.7   63        76.99
                                                     
10:30      Late Show with Stephen Colbert
              (CBS) (10:54 p.m.-midnight)            7.7   25        20.55

*Revisions/Finals*:
The post-Super Bowl Late Show with Stephen Colbert didnt bring in quite as many people as originally thought. The live show drew a 7.7 rating in adults 18-49 in the final ratings, down from 7.9 in the first time zone-adjusted numbers. That means its the lowest post-Super Bowl telecast in at least a decade in the demo.

*Preliminary*:
Super Bowl 50 was obviously the massive, world-enveloping event on TV Sunday. The game drew 111.9 million viewers, per time zone-adjusted ratings from CBS. Thats the second-highest mark ever for a Super Bowl behind last years game, which pulled in 114.1 million people.

The game peaked with 115.5 million viewers from 8:30-9 p.m. ET. Live streams of the game drew 3.96 million unique viewers on CBS and NFL properties, a Super Bowl record in the relatively new streaming world. The average minute audience for streaming was 1.4 million.

Following the game, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert drew a 7.9 adults 18-49 rating 21.14 million people. The Late Late Show with James Corden scored a 1.7 and 4.97 million viewers.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Feb. 8, 2016*


Code:


Time     Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00     The X-Files (FOX)                       2.5   8       8.31
         The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)          2.5   8       8.62
         Supergirl (CBS)                         1.8   6       7.92
         Superstore (NBC)                        1.4   5       5.19
         Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.4   1       1.02
                                                 
8:30     Telenovela (NBC)                        0.9   3       3.34
                                                 
9:00     Scorpion (CBS)                          2.1   6      11.36
         Lucifer (FOX)                           1.7   5       5.47
         The Biggest Loser (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)     1.1   4       3.79
         Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.3   1       0.94
                                                 
10:00    NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.6   5       9.75
         Castle (ABC)                            1.1   4       5.72

*Revisions/Finals*:
The season high for The Bachelor got a little bit higher in the final nationals, as the show adjusted up 0.1 from the early numbers to finish with a 2.5 in adults 18-49. That ties it with The X-Files for the nights top rating.

The only other adjustment was for Scorpion, which rose a tenth to 2.1.

*Preliminary*:
The Bachelor scored season-high ratings Monday night, improving two tenths on last weeks 18-49 rating with a 2.4. It came close to topping The X-Files (2.5), which remained the nights No. 1 show despite slipping a tenth from last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted up in the finals). Lucifer (1.7) also fell for FOX.

Supergirl (1.8) also improved week to week, growing by 0.3 for CBS, while Scorpion (2.0) and NCIS: LA (1.6) were each up a tenth from their last new episodes. Telenovela (0.9) inched up a bit for NBC, and Superstore (1.4) was even. Castle returned to ABC with a 1.1, right on its season average.

On The CW, Crazy Ex-Girlfriend held onto last weeks 0.4, but Jane the Virgin (0.3) dipped a tenth from last week.

In late night, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert got a bit of a bump a day after its Super Bowl episode. The show scored a 0.7 in adults 18-49 in the metered markets  not enough to top The Tonight Show but up from its usual 0.4-0.5.


----------



## 7thton

astrohip said:


> *Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Feb. 8, 2016*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time     Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
> 8:00     The X-Files (FOX)                       2.5   8       8.31
> The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)          2.5   8       8.62
> Supergirl (CBS)                         1.8   6       7.92
> Superstore (NBC)                        1.4   5       5.19
> Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.4   1       1.02
> 
> 8:30     Telenovela (NBC)                        0.9   3       3.34
> 
> 9:00     Scorpion (CBS)                          2.1   6      11.36
> Lucifer (FOX)                           1.7   5       5.47
> The Biggest Loser (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)     1.1   4       3.79
> Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.3   1       0.94
> 
> 10:00    NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.6   5       9.75
> Castle (ABC)                            1.1   4       5.72
> 
> *Revisions/Finals*:
> The season high for The Bachelor got a little bit higher in the final nationals, as the show adjusted up 0.1 from the early numbers to finish with a 2.5 in adults 18-49. That ties it with The X-Files for the nights top rating.
> 
> The only other adjustment was for Scorpion, which rose a tenth to 2.1.
> 
> *Preliminary*:
> The Bachelor scored season-high ratings Monday night, improving two tenths on last weeks 18-49 rating with a 2.4. It came close to topping The X-Files (2.5), which remained the nights No. 1 show despite slipping a tenth from last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted up in the finals). Lucifer (1.7) also fell for FOX.
> 
> Supergirl (1.8) also improved week to week, growing by 0.3 for CBS, while Scorpion (2.0) and NCIS: LA (1.6) were each up a tenth from their last new episodes. Telenovela (0.9) inched up a bit for NBC, and Superstore (1.4) was even. Castle returned to ABC with a 1.1, right on its season average.
> 
> On The CW, Crazy Ex-Girlfriend held onto last weeks 0.4, but Jane the Virgin (0.3) dipped a tenth from last week.
> 
> In late night, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert got a bit of a bump a day after its Super Bowl episode. The show scored a 0.7 in adults 18-49 in the metered markets  not enough to top The Tonight Show but up from its usual 0.4-0.5.


Crazy Ex-Girlfriend deserves better ratings than that....


----------



## JYoung

astrohip said:


> In late night, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert got a bit of a bump a day after its Super Bowl episode. The show scored a 0.7 in adults 18-49 in the metered markets  not enough to top The Tonight Show but up from its usual 0.4-0.5.


Interesting.
We were discussing Colbert's ratings at the Super Bowl party and were wondering if he'd get a boost and be able to maintain it.

At least he's beating Kimmel now.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Feb. 9, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers (millions)
8:00        NCIS (CBS)                       2.4   8       16.94
            The Flash (The CW)               1.6   5        3.96
            New Girl (FOX)                   1.4   5        3.10
            Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)         1.2   4        4.23
            Hollywood Game Night (NBC)       1.1   4        3.77
                                             
8:30        The Muppets (ABC)                0.8   3        2.71
            Grandfathered (FOX)              0.9   3        2.42
                                             
9:00        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)          1.8   6       12.57
            Chicago Med (NBC)                1.6   5        7.02
            Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)         1.0   3        2.28
            Agent Carter (ABC)               0.8   2        2.66
            iZombie (The CW)                 0.5   2        1.43
                                             
9:30        The Grinder (FOX)                0.7   2        1.91
                                             
10:00       Chicago Fire (NBC)               1.8   6        8.13
            Limitless (CBS)                  1.3   4        6.39
            What Would You Do? (ABC)         0.6   2        2.10

*Revisions/Finals*:
Several shows adjusted down from Tuesdays early ratings. The Muppets (which started at 8:35 p.m. ET thanks to a New Hampshire primary news break), NCIS: New Orleans, iZombie and The Grinder all came down 0.1 in adults 18-49.

iZombie (0.5) is even with last weeks episode, while The Muppets (0.8) and NCIS: NO (1.8) are down a tenth. The Grinder (0.7) is actually up from last week despite the downward adjustment.

*Preliminary*:
The Flash sped to a season-high 1.6 rating in adults 18-49 Tuesday, finishing second in its hour. iZombie was even with last weeks fast nationals for The CW (it adjusted down in the finals).

CBS Limitless returned from a two-week break to slightly better numbers, growing 0.1 to a 1.3. NCIS: New Orleans (1.8) was also up a tenth from its last episode, while NCIS (2.4) was even.

NBC was steady across the board, as were FOXs New Girl (1.4) and Brooklyn Nine-Nine (1.0). Grandfathered lost a tenth vs. last week to finish at 0.9, but The Grinder rose 0.2 to a 0.8.

Fresh Off the Boat dipped two tenths to a 1.2 on ABC, while The Muppets (0.9) grew from last weeks fast nationals (though it was even with the finals). Agent Carter (0.8) held as well.


----------



## astrohip

*Late-night metered market ratings (adults 18-49, households) for Monday, Feb. 8, 2016*

In late night, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert got a bit of a bump a day after its Super Bowl episode. The show scored a 0.7 in adults 18-49 in the metered markets  not enough to top The Tonight Show but up from its usual 0.4-0.5. Full late-night results are below.



Code:


[B]11:35 p.m.[/B]

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon:   0.9  5    2.5  7
Late Show with Stephen Colbert:           0.7  4    2.7  7
Jimmy Kimmel Live:                        0.5  3    2.0  5

[B]
12:35 a.m.[/B]

Late Night with Seth Meyers:              0.6  4    1.3  5
Late Late Show with James Corden:         0.3  2    1.3  5
Nightline:                                0.3  2    1.2  4


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> *Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Feb. 9, 2016
> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time        Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers (millions)
> 8:00        NCIS (CBS)                       2.4   8       16.94
> The Flash (The CW)               1.6   5        3.96
> New Girl (FOX)                   1.4   5        3.10
> Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)         1.2   4        4.23
> Hollywood Game Night (NBC)       1.1   4        3.77
> 
> 8:30        The Muppets (ABC)                0.8   3        2.71
> Grandfathered (FOX)              0.9   3        2.42
> 
> 9:00        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)          1.8   6       12.57
> Chicago Med (NBC)                1.6   5        7.02
> Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)         1.0   3        2.28
> Agent Carter (ABC)               0.8   2        2.66
> iZombie (The CW)                 0.5   2        1.43
> 
> 9:30        The Grinder (FOX)                0.7   2        1.91
> 
> 10:00       Chicago Fire (NBC)               1.8   6        8.13
> Limitless (CBS)                  1.3   4        6.39
> What Would You Do? (ABC)         0.6   2        2.10
> 
> *Revisions/Finals*:
> Several shows adjusted down from Tuesdays early ratings. The Muppets (which started at 8:35 p.m. ET thanks to a New Hampshire primary news break), NCIS: New Orleans, iZombie and The Grinder all came down 0.1 in adults 18-49.
> 
> iZombie (0.5) is even with last weeks episode, while The Muppets (0.8) and NCIS: NO (1.8) are down a tenth. The Grinder (0.7) is actually up from last week despite the downward adjustment.
> 
> *Preliminary*:
> The Flash sped to a season-high 1.6 rating in adults 18-49 Tuesday, finishing second in its hour. iZombie was even with last weeks fast nationals for The CW (it adjusted down in the finals).
> 
> CBS Limitless returned from a two-week break to slightly better numbers, growing 0.1 to a 1.3. NCIS: New Orleans (1.8) was also up a tenth from its last episode, while NCIS (2.4) was even.
> 
> NBC was steady across the board, as were FOXs New Girl (1.4) and Brooklyn Nine-Nine (1.0). Grandfathered lost a tenth vs. last week to finish at 0.9, but The Grinder rose 0.2 to a 0.8.
> 
> Fresh Off the Boat dipped two tenths to a 1.2 on ABC, while The Muppets (0.9) grew from last weeks fast nationals (though it was even with the finals). Agent Carter (0.8) held as well.


I don't know what the other networks did, but ABC did news from the New Hampshire Primary from 8:00 to 8:05 ET (and 7:00 to 7:05 CT), delaying all of its prime time shows by 5 minutes. I wonder if the ratings will be adjusted because of that.


----------



## JYoung

aindik said:


> I don't know what the other networks did, but ABC did news from the New Hampshire Primary from 8:00 to 8:05 ET (and 7:00 to 7:05 CT), delaying all of its prime time shows by 5 minutes. I wonder if the ratings will be adjusted because of that.


I think it depends on how many markets they did it on and the size of those markets.

They didn't do it on the West Coast.


----------



## aindik

JYoung said:


> I think it depends on how many markets they did it on and the size of those markets.
> 
> They didn't do it on the West Coast.


It was the network, not the local stations. So it was every market in ET and CT.


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> I don't know what the other networks did, but ABC did news from the New Hampshire Primary from 8:00 to 8:05 ET (and 7:00 to 7:05 CT), delaying all of its prime time shows by 5 minutes. I wonder if the ratings will be adjusted because of that.


The numbers in the chart are the final adjusted numbers. That covers any and all adjustments, including time-shifted. Same for football adjustments. I don't post until the adjustments have been made.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Feb. 10, 2016*



Code:


Time      Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (millions)
8:00      American Idol (FOX)               2.2   7       9.16
          The Middle (ABC)                  1.8   7       6.85
          2 Broke Girls (CBS)               1.6   6       6.36
          The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)      1.2   4       6.93
          Arrow (The CW)                    0.9   3       2.44
                                            
8:30      The Goldbergs (ABC)               2.0   7       6.19
          Mike & Molly (CBS)                1.6   5       6.63
                                            
9:00      Modern Family (ABC)               2.6   8       7.80
          Law & Order: SVU (NBC)            1.9   6       7.59
          Criminal Minds (CBS)              1.8   6       8.97
          Hells Kitchen (FOX)              1.3   4       4.40
          Supernatural (The CW)             0.8   2       1.83
                                            
9:30      Black-ish (ABC)                   1.8   6       6.02
                                            
10:00     Chicago PD (NBC)                  2.0   7       8.28
          Code Black (CBS)                  1.3   4       7.11
          American Crime (ABC)              0.9   3       3.32

*Revisions/Finals:*
Wednesdays early ratings carried through to the finals for the most part  an NBA telecast on the NBC affiliate in Portland, Ore., had no effect on the networks prime-time numbers.

There were two small adjustments: American Idol ticked up 0.1 to a 2.2 in adults 18-49, while Black-ish came down a tenth to 1.8. The latter is still up over its last original episode.

*Preliminary*:
A crossover between Law & Order: SVU and Chicago PD was good for both shows Wednesday. SVU (1.9 in adults 18-49) was up 0.1 week to week, pending updates, while Chicago PD was up 0.3 and tied its season high (and best rating since November 2014) with a 2.0. The Mysteries of Laura (1.2) also rose a tenth.

Elsewhere, American Idol began its semifinals with lower numbers, dropping two tenths from last week to a 2.1. Criminal Minds (1.8) was also down 0.2 from its last episode, and Modern Family dipped 0.1 to a 2.6. Black-ish, however, rose 0.2 from its last new episode. Code Black was also up for CBS, rising a tenth to 1.3.

Supernatural (0.8) ticked up a tenth vs. last week, while Arrow was even at 0.9.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Feb. 11, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers
8:00        The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.8  14      16.25
            Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.4   8       8.28
            American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         2.1   7       8.96
            Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)            0.9   3       2.39
            You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)        0.8   3       2.97
                                                    
8:30        Life in Pieces (CBS)                    2.1   7       9.35
                                                    
9:00        Scandal (ABC)                           2.1   7       6.96
            Mom (CBS)                               1.8   6       8.13
            The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.4   4       6.43
            The 100 (The CW)                        0.5   2       1.32
                                                    
9:30        The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.4   5       6.47
                                                    
10:00       How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       1.8   6       5.82
            Elementary (CBS)                        1.1   4       6.10
            Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.1   4       5.40

*Revisions/Finals*:
With just one exception, the adults 18-49 ratings from Thursdays preliminary numbers carried through to the finals. The exception was CBS Mom, which adjusted up a tenth to 1.8, 0.1 ahead of last weeks final number.

*Preliminary*:
ABCs TGIT shows returned lower than their fall averages Thursday, although it was still a big upgrade from the fill-in programming of recent weeks. Greys Anatomy fared best with a 2.4 rating in adults 18-49, down a tenth from its fall finale. Scandal (2.1) was down 0.3, while How to Get Away with Murder fell half a point to 1.8, tying its series low.

The other broadcast nets were mostly in line with their recent performances. CBS Life in Pieces (2.1) and Mom (1.7), NBCs The Blacklist (1.4) and The CWs The 100 (0.5) all fell a little compared to last week, but the changes werent drastic. American Idol (2.1) was also down a bit.

Elementary (1.1), Shades of Blue (1.1) and Legends of Tomorrow (0.9) were all even with last week, while The Big Bang Theory improved a tenth to 3.8 vs. last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted up in the finals).


----------



## JYoung

astrohip said:


> *Late-night metered market ratings (adults 18-49, households) for Monday, Feb. 8, 2016*
> 
> In late night, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert got a bit of a bump a day after its Super Bowl episode. The show scored a 0.7 in adults 18-49 in the metered markets  not enough to top The Tonight Show but up from its usual 0.4-0.5. Full late-night results are below.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]11:35 p.m.[/B]
> 
> The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon:   0.9  5    2.5  7
> Late Show with Stephen Colbert:           0.7  4    2.7  7
> Jimmy Kimmel Live:                        0.5  3    2.0  5
> 
> [B]
> 12:35 a.m.[/B]
> 
> Late Night with Seth Meyers:              0.6  4    1.3  5
> Late Late Show with James Corden:         0.3  2    1.3  5
> Nightline:                                0.3  2    1.2  4


Colbert only maintain his bump for a few days.

By Thursday, he was once again behind Jimmy Kimmel.

I hadn't realized that Fallon's ratings were sliding too.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Feb. 12, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr     Viewers
8:00      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Amazing Race (CBS)  P              1.3   5     6.09[/B][/COLOR]
          Be My Valentine, Char. Brown (ABC)  S  1.0   4     4.57
          Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.8   3     4.19
          Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.8   3     3.16
          The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.4   1     1.05
                                                  
9:00      Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.7   6     6.73
          Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.3   5     8.88
          Grimm (NBC)                             0.9   3     4.19
          Second Chance (FOX)                     0.5   2     2.13
          The Originals (The CW)                  0.3   1     0.80
                                                  
10:00     20/20 (ABC)                             1.7   6     7.22
          Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.4   5    10.92
          Dateline (NBC)                          0.9   3     4.13

*Revisions/Finals:*
Fridays preliminary ratings carried through to the finals for all but two shows on the broadcast networks  and both of those shows adjusted up in adults 18-49.

The premiere of the 28th Amazing Race on CBS rose a tenth to 1.3, which puts it 0.1 ahead of its fall premiere. FOXs Sleepy Hollow also adjusted up 0.1 to 0.8, meaning its down just a tenth from the previous week.

*Preliminary*:
The 28th edition of The Amazing Race kicked off to a 1.2 rating in adults 18-49 Friday, on par with its fall premiere this season (but down from the 1.5 for its February 2015 debut). Most shows were either flat or slightly down.

Grimm matched its 0.9 from a week ago, and The Vampire Diaries was also even at 0.4. Sleepy Hollow (0.7, -0.2), Second Chance (0.5, -0.1), The Originals (season low 0.3, -0.1), Hawaii Five-0 (1.3, -0.1) and Blue Bloods (1.4, -0.1) all slipped from their last recent episodes.

The nights top performers were both on ABC. Shark Tank (1.7) rose three tenths to tie its season high, and 20/20 was up half a point over last week to a 1.7.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Feb. 14, 2016
*


Code:


Time     Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers
7:00     60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.2   4      10.42
         Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    1.2   4       6.02
         Dateline (NBC)                          0.9   3       4.55
         The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.8   2       1.84
                                                 
7:30     Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.0   4       2.05
                                                 
8:00     The Simpsons (FOX)                      1.3   4       2.89
         Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.2   4      10.06
         The Bachelor at 20:  (8-10 p.m.)  S 
            A Celebration of Love (ABC)          1.1   3       4.09
         An SNL Valentine (NBC)  S              0.9   3       3.93
                                                 
8:30     Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)            0.8   2       1.74
                                                 
9:00     The Tonight Show Valentines
            Day Special (NBC 9-11 p.m.)  S      1.4   5       5.05
         Family Guy (FOX)                        1.2   4       2.57
         The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.0   3       7.96
                                                 
9:30     Bordertown (FOX)                        0.7   2       1.70
                                                 
10:00    CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        0.9   3       6.31
         Castle (ABC)                            0.8   3       4.19

*Revisions/Finals*:
Sunday was not a banner night for the broadcast networks, but a few shows did adjust up from their early ratings.

ABCs Bachelor at 20 special (1.1) and FOXs Cooper Barretts Guide to Surviving Life (0.8) each adjusted up a tenth in adults 18-49. A Simpsons rerun on FOX also rose 0.1 to 0.8.

*Preliminary*:
The combination of lower-than-average TV viewing on Valentines Day and the return of The Walking Dead led to a night of pretty modest ratings across the board.

The Tonight Show Valentines Day Special was the nights top show in adults 18-49 with just a 1.4 rating. Madam Secretary (1.2) was up a tenth vs. its last episode, and that was about it in terms of good news.

The Simpsons (1.3) scored a season low for FOX, and Family Guy (1.2) tied its low for 2015-16. Cooper Barretts Guide to Surviving Life and Bordertown (both 0.7) each dropped half a point.

A Bachelor special on ABC managed only a 1.0, and a special Sunday Castle put up a 0.8. The Good Wife was flat for CBS at 1.0, and CSI: Cyber (0.9) was down a tenth from its last episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Feb. 15, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                       Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (millions)
8:00      58th Grammy Awards (CBS 8-11:30 p.m.)-S    7.7  24     24.95
          The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.2   7      7.24
          The X-Files (FOX)                          2.1   7      7.07
          Superstore (NBC)                           1.2   4      3.89
          Mortal Kombat X:  (The CW)  S             0.3   1      0.72
                                                     
8:30      Telenovela (NBC)                           0.7   2      2.33
                                                     
9:00      Lucifer (FOX)                              1.6   4      5.13
          The Biggest Loser (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)        0.8   3      2.80
          Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)  R           0.2   1      0.65
                                                     
10:00     Castle (ABC)                               0.9   3      5.15

*Revisions/Finals:*
There were no adjustments to Mondays early adults 18-49 ratings. The Grammys held at their time zone-adjusted rating of 7.7 and just under 25 million viewers, and a number of other shows were below average. Updated viewer totals are shown.

*Preliminary*:
The Grammy Awards, unsurprisingly, gave CBS a huge ratings win Monday night. The live telecast drew a 7.7 rating in adults 18-49, per time zone-adjusted fast nationals. Thats down from 8.5 last season, when the awards aired in their usual Sunday spot. (Viewer numbers were about the same: 24.95 million vs. 25.3 million last year.)

The Grammys also put the hurt on a few other shows. The X-Files fell 0.4 week to week, and The Bachelor (2.2), Superstore (1.2) and Telenovela (0.7) all fell two tenths. FOXs Lucifer, however, held up reasonably well, dipping only a tenth of a point vs. last week. Castle posted a 0.9, a season low in its regular home.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Feb. 16, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00       NCIS (CBS)                         2.3   8       17.34
           The Flash (The CW)                 1.5   5        3.90
           Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)           1.3   4        4.64
           New Girl (FOX)                     1.2   4        2.80
           Hollywood Game Night (NBC)         0.9   3        3.78
                                              
8:30       The Muppets (ABC)                  0.8   3        2.45
           Grandfathered (FOX)                0.8   3        2.23
                                              
9:00       NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)            2.0   7       13.41
           Chicago Med (NBC)                  1.4   5        6.66
           Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)           0.9   3        2.18
           Agent Carter (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)     0.7   2        2.39
           iZombie (The CW)                   0.5   2        1.25
                                              
9:30       The Grinder (FOX)                  0.6   2        1.68
                                              
10:00      Chicago Fire (NBC)                 1.6   5        7.53
           Limitless (CBS)                    1.2   4        6.01

*Revisions/Finals:*
There were two adjustments from Tuesdays early ratings to the finals, both of them negative. Hollywood Game Night (0.9) and iZombie (0.5) each adjusted down a tenth in adults 18-49.

*Preliminary*:
Tuesday night was not a great one for the broadcast networks, with a number of shows falling a little vs. their last episodes.

A couple of bright spots were NCIS: New Orleans (2.0) and Fresh Off the Boat (1.3), both of which were up a tenth vs. last week. iZombie is currently even with the 0.6 in last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted down to 0.5 in the finals).

Now, the bad news: New Girl (1.2), The Grinder (0.6), Chicago Med (1.4) and Chicago Fire (1.6) were all down 0.2. Med and The Grinder hit season lows, and the other two tied their season worsts.

NCIS (2.3), The Flash (1.5), Hollywood Game Night (1.0), Brooklyn Nine-Nine (0.9), Grandfathered (0.8) and The Muppets (0.8) all fell a tenth vs. last week. A double helping of Agent Carter on ABC scored 0.7 for each hour, down from last weeks 0.8.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Feb. 17, 2016*



Code:


Time      Show                 Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers (millions)
8:00      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Survivor (CBS) (8-9:30 p.m.)  P     1.9   7      8.30[/B][/COLOR]
          American Idol (FOX)                  2.0   7      8.29
          The Middle (ABC)                     1.9   7      7.29
          The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)         1.0   3      6.33
          Arrow (The CW)                       0.9   3      2.44
                                               
8:30      The Goldbergs (ABC)                  2.0   7      6.39
                                               
9:00      Modern Family (ABC)                  2.4   8      7.48
          Law & Order: SVU (NBC)               1.7   5      7.73
          Hells Kitchen (FOX)                 1.2   4      3.97
          Supernatural (The CW)                0.8   2      1.98
                                               
9:30      Black-ish (ABC)                      1.8   6      5.74
          The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R        1.0   4      4.80
                                               
10:00     Chicago PD (NBC)                     1.6   6      7.45
          Code Black (CBS)                     1.0   4      6.04
          American Crime (ABC)                 0.8   3      3.18

*Revisions/Finals:*
There were several changes from Wednesdays early numbers to the finals, with CBS taking a hit across primetime.

Several CBS affiliates in North Carolina pre-empted regular programming from 9-11 p.m. ET for a college basketball game, which had a greater than usual effect. The Survivor premiere dipped one tenth to 1.9. A Big Bang Theory rerun and Code Black both fell 0.2 to 1.0. Thats a series low for Code Black. Hells Kitchen also dipped 0.1 for FOX.

ABCs The Goldbergs (2.0) adjusted up a tenth to pull even with last weeks rating. Law & Order: SVU also rose a tenth to 1.7, 0.2 behind its crossover-fueled outing a week ago.

*Preliminary*:
The premiere of Survivors 32nd cycle brought in lower numbers than usual. Its 2.0 rating in adults 18-49 tied American Idol for the lead at 8 p.m., but it was down 0.5 from its fall premiere and 0.4 from its February 2015 debut.

The Survivor ratings mirrored a down night in general. Idol was off 0.1 from last weeks fast nationals, as were The Goldbergs (1.9), American Crime (0.8) and Black-ish (1.8, even with its final numbers from a week ago). Modern Family fell two tenths to a 2.4.

NBC took the biggest hit vs. a week ago. The Mysteries of Laura (1.0) dipped two tenths, and after last weeks crossover, Law & Order: SVU (1.6) and Chicago PD (1.6) fell 0.3 and 0.4.

Arrow (0.9), Supernatural (0.8) and Code Black (1.2) were all even with last weeks numbers. The lone improvement of the night was The Middle, which was up a tenth to 1.9


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Feb. 18, 2016*


Code:


Time     Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (millions)
8:00     The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.8  13    15.24
         Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.2   7     7.82
         American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         2.0   7     8.19
         Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)            0.8   3     2.25
         You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)        0.6   2     2.57
                                                 
8:30     Life in Pieces (CBS)                    2.1   7     9.34
                                                 
9:00     Mom (CBS)                               1.8   6     8.68
         Scandal (ABC)                           1.8   5     6.09
         The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.3   4     6.02
         The 100 (The CW)                        0.5   2     1.36
                                                 
9:30     2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.5   5     6.40
                                                 
10:00    How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       1.5   5     4.88
         Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.1   4     5.29
         Elementary (CBS)                        1.0   4     5.95

*Revisions/Finals:*
Thursday was definitely a down night in broadcast TV  no show improved on its performance from its last original episode. A couple of adjustments from the early numbers, however, make things look slightly less bad.

CBS The Big Bang Theory adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to 3.8, tying its rating from last week. ABCs Scandal (1.8) and How to Get Away with Murder (1.5) also rose by a tenth, although both are still at series lows.

*Preliminary*:
Thursday night was down night pretty much all the way around, but ABC took the biggest hit.

Scandal (1.7) and How to Get Away with Murder (1.4) each hit series lows in adults 18-49, both falling 0.4 from their winter debuts last week. Greys Anatomy (2.2) held up somewhat better but was also off 0.2.

There wasnt much good news on the other networks either. Life in Pieces (2.1) and Mom (1.8) were even with last weeks numbers for CBS, but The Big Bang Theory (3.7) and Elementary (1.0) each slipped a tenth. The return of 2 Broke Girls to Thursday posted a 1.5, a slight improvement over the canceled Angel from Hells last episode.

NBCs Shades of Blue also held steady at 1.1, but The Blacklist (1.3) just missed tying its series low, and You, Me and the Apocalypse (0.6) continued to fade. American Idol dropped 0.1 to 2.0, and Legends of Tomorrow did the same to finish with a 0.8. The 100 was even with last weeks finals at 0.5.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Feb. 19, 2016
*


Code:


8:00      Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.2   5      6.67
          The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.1   4      5.82
          Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.8   3      3.69
          Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.7   3      3.09
          The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.4   1      1.01
                                                  
8:30      Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.1   4      4.89
                                                  
9:00      Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.6   5      6.20
          Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4      8.86
          Grimm (NBC)                             0.9   3      4.04
          Second Chance (FOX)                     0.6   2      1.98
          The Originals (The CW)                  0.4   1      0.87
                                                  
10:00     Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.3   5     10.74
          20/20 (ABC)                             1.3   5      5.31
          Dateline (NBC)                          0.8   3      4.27

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three shows on Friday had adjustments from their preliminary numbers. ABCs Shark Tank (1.6, the best 18-49 rating of the night) and 20/20 (1.3) each adjusted up 0.1. FOXs Sleepy Hollow adjusted down a tenth to 0.7, down 0.1 from last week.

*Preliminary*:
Following its premiere last week, The Amazing Race on CBS fell slightly from its 1.2 rating to a 1.1 in adults 18-49 this week. Sleepy Hollow however, rose from its previous 0.7 to a 0.8 this time around.

On ABC, Shark Tank dipped from a 1.7 last week to a 1.5 this week, while The Originals on The CW increased one tenth from a 0.3 rating to a 0.4.

Blue Bloods (1.3, -0.1), 20/20 (1.2, -0.5), and Dateline (0.8, -0.1) all fell from their previous ratings last week as well.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Feb. 21, 2016
*


Code:


Time      Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers (millions)
7:00      Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    1.3   5      6.36
          Dateline (NBC) (7-9 p.m.)               1.2   4      6.01
          60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.1   4     10.67
          The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.8   3      1.95
                                                  
7:30      Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.1   4      2.29
                                                  
8:00      Wonderful World of Disney: 
             Disneyland 60 (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)-S    1.8   6      6.91
          The Simpsons (FOX)                      1.4   5      3.10
          Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.2   4     10.73
                                                  
8:30      Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)            0.8   2      1.87
                                                  
9:00      Must-See TV: An All-Star Tribute
           to James Burrows (NBC 9-11 p.m.)-S     1.3   4      5.49
          Family Guy (FOX)                        1.3   4      2.72
          The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.0   3      7.91
                                                  
9:30      Bordertown (FOX)                        0.7   2      1.72
                                                  
10:00     Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.1   4      4.02
          CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        0.9   3      6.69

*Revisions/Finals:*
Sundays early ratings largely carried through to the finals, with one exception. A special airing of Shark Tank on ABC adjusted down 0.1 to a 1.1 in adults 18-49.

*Preliminary*:
ABCs Disneyland 60 scored Sundays best 18-49 rating on broadcast, averaging a 1.8 for its two hours. The night as a whole was a somewhat better one than last week, with several shows improving their numbers week to week.

Americas Funniest Home Videos (1.3) was also up a tenth for ABC. Bobs Burgers (1.1), The Simpsons (1.4) and Family Guy (1.3) all rose a tenth, while Cooper Barretts Guide to Surviving Life (0.8) and Bordertown (0.7) were flat for FOX.

NBCs All-Star Tribute to James Burrows delivered a 1.3 over its two hours. All of CBS dramas were even with their ratings from a week ago.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Feb. 22, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers (millions)
8:00       The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)          2.5   8     8.67
           The X-Files (FOX)  F                   2.4   7     7.60
           Supergirl (CBS)                         1.5   5     7.25
           Superstore (NBC)  F                    1.4   5     4.68
           Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)            0.3   1     0.92
                                                   
8:30       Telenovela (NBC)  F                    0.9   3     2.94
                                                   
9:00       Scorpion (CBS)                          1.7   5     9.87
           Lucifer (FOX)                           1.5   4     4.86
           The Biggest Loser (NBC 9-11 p.m.)F     1.2   4     3.91
           Jane the Virgin (The CW)                0.3   1     0.94
                                                   
10:00      NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.3   4     8.82
           Castle (ABC)                            1.1   4     5.48

*Revisions/Finals:*
Two shows had small ratings adjustments from their preliminary ratings on Monday. The Bachelor adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 2.5 rating, tying its season high for ABC. The CWs Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, meanwhile, adjusted down a tenth to 0.3, in line with its average.

*Preliminary*:
The season finales of The X-Files, Superstore, Telenovelaand The Biggest Loser all posted improved ratings, and The Bachelor tied its season high. CBS, meanwhile, took a hit across the board.

The X-Files rose 0.3 to finish its short season with a 2.4. It was the top scripted show of the night and tied for No. 1 overall with The Bachelor. Castle (1.1) was also up for ABC, but Lucifer (1.5) dipped two tenths for FOX.

Superstore (1.4) and Telenovela (0.9) were each up 0.2, and The Biggest Loser rose 0.3 with its final episode.

After taking last week off for the Grammys, all three of CBS shows returned lower. Supergirl (1.5) and NCIS: Los Angeles (1.3) dipped 0.3, and Scorpion (1.7) fell 0.4 and tied its season low. Both Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (0.4) and Jane the Virgin (0.3) were even with their last episodes.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Feb. 23, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (millions)
8:00       NCIS (CBS)                         2.4   8     17.47
           The Flash (The CW)                 1.4   5      3.80
           Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)           1.2   4      4.59
           New Girl (FOX)                     1.2   4      2.68
           Hollywood Game Night (NBC)         1.1   4      4.10
                                              
8:30       The Muppets (ABC)                  0.8   3      2.60
           Grandfathered (FOX)                0.8   3      2.17
                                              
9:00       NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)            1.8   6     12.60
           Chicago Med (NBC)                  1.5   5      6.64
           Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)           0.9   3      2.13
           Agent Carter (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)     0.7   2      2.50
           iZombie (The CW)                   0.6   2      1.45
                                              
9:30       The Grinder (FOX)                  0.6   2      1.61
                                              
10:00      Chicago Fire (NBC)                 1.6   5      7.80
           Limitless (CBS)                    1.1   4      5.87

*Revisions/Finals:*
There was but one change from Tuesdays early ratings to the final numbers. ABCs Agent Carter adjusted up 0.1 in adults 18-49 to a 0.8, up a tenth from last week. Everything else held.

*Preliminary*:
For the second week in a row, Tuesday was not a very big night for the broadcast networks. NCIS (2.4), Chicago Med (1.5) and Hollywood Game Night (1.1) were all up week to week in adults 18-49, and iZombie (0.6) currently sits ahead of its final number from a week ago. But thats it for improvements.

Following NCIS, both NCIS: New Orleans (1.8) and Limitless (1.1) were down, with the latter hitting a low for the season. The Flash (1.4) and Fresh Off the Boat (1.2) also each dipped a tenth.

FOXs comedies all held at their numbers from last week, and Chicago Fire (1.6) and Agent Carter (0.7) were steady as well.


----------



## aindik

Curious how the ratings were for The People vs. OJ Simpson on FX last night at 10 p.m.

On another note, The Grinder looks anemic. That's a shame (as stated in this thread before).


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Curious how the ratings were for The People vs. OJ Simpson on FX last night at 10 p.m.
> 
> On another note, The Grinder looks anemic. That's a shame (as stated in this thread before).


I don't know about demo ratings, but I saw a tweet earlier today that said The People vs. OJ Simpson had 3 million viewers, which put it ahead of everything on ABC and FOX for the night except for Fresh Off the Boat.



> @TVMoJoe: HGTV's #FixerUpper (3.5M), OWN's #HAHN (3.1M) and FX's #ThePeopleVsOJSimpson (3M) all had bigger audiences than anything on Fox/ABC Tues with the exception of FRESH OFF THE BOAT, which averaged 4.6M same-day viewers.


----------



## astrohip

*Tuesday cable ratings for Tuesday February 23*:

Once again, FXs The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story landed the top spot in the Tuesday cable ratings, keeping its 1.3 rating in adults 18-49 from the previous week. HGTVs Fixer Upper increased one tenth from a 0.9 to a 1.0, while Tyler Perrys Haves and the Have Nots kept its 0.8 for the second week in a row.

Freeforms Pretty Little Liars dropped one tenth from its previous 0.7 though to a 0.6 this week, and Shadowhunters stayed steady with a 0.4 rating once again. WGN Americas Outsiders continued the 0.3 streak its had for the past several weeks as well.

Top cable shows among adults 18-49 for Tuesday, Feb. 23, 2016


Code:


Show                           Net       Time       Viewers     18-49 rating
ACS: PEOPLE V. OJ SIMPSON      FX        10:00 PM     2,988       1.3
FIXER UPPER                    HGTV      9:00 PM      3,479       1.0
FAMILY GUY                     ADSM      11:00 PM     1,962       0.9
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC      10:00 PM     2,397       0.9
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC      9:30 PM      2,328       0.9
FAMILY GUY                     ADSM      11:30 PM     1,870       0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC      9:00 PM      2,242       0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC      10:30 PM     2,240       0.8
AMERICAN DAD                   ADSM      10:30 PM     1,742       0.8
HAVES AND THE HAVE NOTS        OWN       9:00 PM      3,069       0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC      8:30 PM      2,143       0.7
AMERICAN DAD                   ADSM      10:00 PM     1,509       0.7
REAL HOUSEWIVES BEV HILLS      BRVO      9:00 PM      1,788       0.7
MOONSHINERS                    DISC      9:00 PM      1,760       0.7
FIXER UPPER                    HGTV      8:00 PM      2,023       0.6
PRETTY LITTLE LIARS            FRFM      8:00 PM      1,271       0.6
MARRIED AT FIRST ST (A&E)      AEN       9:00 PM      1,494       0.6
ROBOT CHICKEN                  ADSM      12:00 AM     1,285       0.6
ROBOT CHICKEN                  ADSM      12:15 AM     1,194       0.5
BIG BANG THEORY, THE           TBSC      8:00 PM      1,602       0.5
CLEVELAND SHOW, THE            ADSM      9:30 PM      1,240       0.5
HOUSE HUNTERS                  HGTV      10:00 PM     1,948       0.5
DANCE MOMS                     LIF       9:00 PM      1,323       0.5
AQUA TEEN HUNGERFORCE          ADSM      12:30 AM     1,080       0.5
TOSH.O                         CMDY      10:00 PM       853       0.5
CHOPPED                        FOOD      10:00 PM     1,330       0.5
CNN SC DEM TOWN HALL           CNN       8:00 PM      2,161       0.5
SPONGEBOB                      NICK      4:30 PM      1,862       0.4
FIXER UPPER                    HGTV      7:00 PM      1,528       0.4
BOBS BURGERS                   ADSM      9:00 PM      1,123       0.4


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Feb. 24, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers (millions)
8:00       American Idol (FOX)               2.1   7       8.92
           Survivor (CBS)                    1.9   6       8.39
           The Middle (ABC)                  1.9   6       7.30
           The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)      1.0   3       6.52
           Arrow (The CW)                    1.0   3       2.70
                                             
8:30       The Goldbergs (ABC)               1.9   6       6.45
                                             
9:00       Modern Family (ABC)               2.5   8       8.10
           Criminal Minds (CBS)              1.8   6       8.64
           Law & Order: SVU (NBC)            1.5   5       6.47
           Hells Kitchen (FOX)              1.3   4       4.23
           Supernatural (The CW)             0.7   2       1.85
                                             
9:30       Black-ish (ABC)                   1.9   6       6.18
                                             
10:00      Chicago PD (NBC)                  1.6   6       6.99
           Code Black (CBS)  F              1.2   4       6.89
           American Crime (ABC)              0.9   3       3.51

*Revisions/Finals*:
_[no comments on the TVbtN web site, will update if they do...]_

*Preliminary*:
Wild-card night on American Idol gave FOX a slight ratings uptick Wednesday, with the show scoring a 2.1 (up a tenth over last week) in adults 18-49. ABCs Modern Family (2.5), Black-ish (1.9) and American Crime (0.9) also rose a tenth, as did Arrow (1.0) on The CW.

CBS Survivor (2.0) also rose 0.1 from its premiere, while the season finale of Code Black drew a 1.2, up two tenths from its season low a week ago. Law & Order: SVU (1.5) fell two tenths vs. last week on NBC, but The Mysteries of Laura and Chicago PD were even. Supernatural dipped a tenth to a 0.7 on The CW.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Feb. 25, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr     Viewers
8:00       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.8  13     15.94
           American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         2.1   7      8.72
           Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.1   7      7.23
           Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)            0.9   3      2.47
           You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)        0.6   2      2.58
                                                   
8:30       Life in Pieces (CBS)                    2.1   7      9.21
                                                   
9:00       Mom (CBS)                               1.8   6      7.90
           Scandal (ABC)                           1.7   5      5.85
           The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.3   4      5.97
           The 100 (The CW)                        0.6   2      1.41
                                                   
9:30       2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.7   5      6.56
                                                   
10:00      How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       1.5   5      4.88
           Elementary (CBS)                        1.1   4      5.82
           Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.0   4      4.98

*Revisions/Finals*:
A pair of CBS comedies were the only shows to adjust from Thursdays early ratings. The Big Bang Theory rose a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 3.8, while Life in Pieces lost a tenth to finish at 2.1. Both are even with last week.

*Preliminary*:
Thursdays ratings look a lot like they did a week ago. On the one hand, no show dropped by more than a tenth vs. last week and a few improved their 18-49 ratings. But on the other, several shows were already on the low side, so holding steady isnt anything to brag about.

FOXs American Idol (2.1) ticked up a tenth with the announcement of its 10 finalists. CBS 2 Broke Girls (1.7) rose two tenths, and Life in Pieces (2.2) and The CWs Legends of Tomorrow (0.9) and The 100 (0.6) each grew by 0.1 vs. last week.

The 200th episode of The Big Bang Theory scored a 3.7, consistent with last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted up to 3.8 in the finals). Scandal drew a 1.7, also even with last weeks early number (it adjusted to 1.8), while How to Get Away with Murder (1.5) held steady with its final number. Greys Anatomy slipped 0.1 to a 2.1.

At NBC, The Blacklist scored a 1.3, tying last weeks season low, and Shades of Blue dipped to a 1.0, its low of the season.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Feb. 26, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers
8 p.m.      Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.1   5       6.87
            The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.1   4       5.69
            Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.8   3       2.96
            Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.7   3       3.54
            The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.5   2       1.12
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.0   4       5.12
                                                    
9 p.m.      Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.2   5       5.73
            Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.2   5       5.45
            Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4       8.30
            Second Chance (FOX)                     0.5   2       1.78
            The Originals (The CW)                  0.5   2       1.07
                                                    
10 p.m.     Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.2   4      10.33
            20/20 (ABC)                             0.7   3       3.44

*Preliminary*:
With a couple of exceptions, ratings were mostly down Friday. ABCs Shark Tank took the biggest hit, falling 0.3 in adults 18-49 vs. last week to a 1.2. Thats the shows lowest Friday number this season (a couple of special airings on other nights also scored 1.2s). Last Man Standing and Dr. Ken were each down a tenth for ABC.

The Amazing Race and Hawaii Five-0 both held even with last weeks 1.1s for CBS, but Blue Bloods (1.2) slid a tenth.

Now the good news: The Vampire Diaries (0.5) rose a tenth from last week, and a two-hour Dateline jumped three tenths to 1.2. FOXs Sleepy Hollow (0.8) is even with last weeks fast nationals and up 0.1 from its final number.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The only adjustment from Fridays preliminary ratings to the finals was for The Originals. The back half of a crossover with The Vampire Diaries adjusted up a tenth in adults 18-49 to 0.5. Thats the shows best Friday performance so far, and it ties a season high.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Feb. 28, 2016
*


Code:


Time          Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
7 p.m.        Oscars Opening Ceremony 
                (ABC 7-8:30 p.m.)  S                 4.2  13     16.51
              Dateline (NBC) (7-8:30 p.m.)            1.0   3      5.68
              60 Minutes (CBS)                        0.8   2      6.52
              The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.7   2      1.77
                                                      
7:30 p.m.     Bobs Burgers (FOX)  R                 0.7   2      1.74
                                                      
8 p.m.        The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.9   3      2.20
              60 Minutes (CBS)                        0.8   2      5.72
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     88th Academy Awards (ABC) 
                (8:30-11:51 p.m.)                    10.5  31     34.43
              Movie  Ted (NBC) (8:30-11 p.m.)        0.6   2      1.94
              Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)  R        0.5   2      1.33
                                                      
9 p.m.        Family Guy (FOX)  R                    0.7   2      1.69
              Movie  Last Vegas (CBS) (9-11 p.m.)    0.6   2      3.82
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     Bordertown (FOX)  R                    0.5   2      1.38

*Preliminary*:
The early returns on the 88th Academy Awards show the ceremony down slightly from the 2015 Oscars. In the overnight metered markets, the ceremony drew a 13.5 rating in adults 18-49 and a 23.4/36 in households, down a little from 13.9 and 24.6/39 in the metered markets last year.

The fast national numbers are also down, but those arent really accurate for live telecasts. A clearer picture will come from time zone-adjusted ratings later in the day.

NBCs Dateline (1.0) and a Simpsons rerun on FOX (0.9) fared the best outside of the Oscars.

UPDATE: Time zone-adjusted ratings for the Oscar ceremony show it averaging a 10.4 rating in adults 18-49 and 34.3 million viewers, down from 10.8 and 36.6 million last year (declines of roughly 4 percent and 6 percent). Thats the lowest total audience for the Oscars since 2008.

ABC notes the show improved slightly with adults 18-34 (9.4 vs. 9.3) and was up among male viewers, especially those under 35.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Ratings for the Oscars adjusted up slightly from the time zone-adjusted fast nationals, but they still brought in their smallest total audience in eight years (10.5 rating in adults 18-49, 34.43 million viewers). Final numbers for the red carpet show are also shown.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Feb. 29, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers
8 p.m.     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)  P    3.4  11     13.33
           The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)     2.5   8      8.17
           Gotham (FOX)                       1.5   5      4.12
           Supergirl (CBS)                    1.4   5      6.69
           Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)       0.3   1      0.86
                                              
9 p.m.     Scorpion (CBS)                     1.5   5      9.23
           Lucifer (FOX)                      1.3   4      3.91
           Jane the Virgin (The CW)           0.3   1      0.91
                                              
10 p.m.    Blindspot (NBC)                    1.8   6      6.85
           NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)            1.2   4      7.94
           Castle (ABC)                       1.1   4      5.26

*Preliminary*:
The return of The Voice and Blindspot carried NBC to the top of Mondays ratings, but both shows came back a little bit lower. The Voice drew a 3.4 in adults 18-49 for its premiere, down slightly from the 3.5 for its fall debut and more substantially from the 4.1 for last springs opener. Blindspot came back from three months off to a 1.8, off a tenth from its fall finale and its lowest number of the season.

Gothams return to FOX scored a 1.5, right in line with its season average, while Lucifer dipped two tenths to a 1.3. CBS suffered declines for the second straight week, with Supergirl (1.4), Scorpion (1.5) and NCIS: Los Angeles (1.2) all down.

The Bachelor and Castle were both even with last week for ABC. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend and Jane the Virgin each drew a 0.3 on The CW.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Mondays preliminary numbers in adults 18-49 all carried through to the finals. Updated viewer totals and network averages are above.


----------



## TAsunder

Ouch... not so great of a number for Blindspot off a nice lead-in.


----------



## aindik

Looks like nobody is watching You, Me and the Apocalypse. It's a little "out there" but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## astrohip

TAsunder said:


> Ouch... not so great of a number for Blindspot off a nice lead-in.


Makes you wonder if the winter hiatus some of these shows are taking may be a mistake.


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> Makes you wonder if the winter hiatus some of these shows are taking may be a mistake.


Basically the choice for a show like Blindspot is to take a winter hiatus, or to just be on for 22 weeks straight and then be gone for 30 weeks straight (give or take). Right? Does anyone watch reruns anymore?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, March 1, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             3.0  10     12.29
             NCIS (CBS)                              2.0   7     15.44
             New Girl (FOX)                          1.2   4      2.62
             The Muppets (ABC) (8-9 p.m.)  F        0.9   3      2.73
             World Dog Awards (CW 8-10 p.m.)  R     0.3   1      1.00
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Grandfathered (FOX)                     0.8   3      2.03
                                                     
9 p.m.       NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)                 1.6   5     11.72
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                0.8   2      1.85
             Agent Carter (ABC)  F                  0.7   2      2.35
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    The Grinder (FOX)                       0.6   2      1.61
                                                     
10 p.m.      Super Tuesday (NBC)                     1.5   5      5.88
             CBS News: Campaign 2016 (CBS)           0.8   3      4.90
             Super Tuesday: Your Voice 2106 (ABC)    0.7   2      3.20

*Preliminary*:
The Voice carried NBC to a ratings win Tuesday, although its 3.0 rating in adults 18-49 was off half a point from its Tuesday debut in the fall. Still, it was the nights top-rated show by a full point.

CBS NCIS (2.0, -0.4) and NCIS: New Orleans (1.6, -0.2) both fell opposite The Voice and election coverage on cable news. New Girl (1.1) and Brooklyn Nine-Nine (0.8) each fell a tenth for FOX and hit season lows. The finale of The Muppets (0.9) was up slightly week to week, but Agent Carter (0.7) finished its season on a down note.

*Revisions/Finals:*
FOXs New Girl adjusted up from its 1.1 preliminary rating in adults 18-49 to a 1.2, making it even with last weeks episode. The only other adjustment for the evening was a 0.1 gain for ABCs Super Tuesday coverage.


----------



## BrettStah

aindik said:


> Looks like nobody is watching You, Me and the Apocalypse. It's a little "out there" but I'm enjoying it.


We liked it - found out it already aired in the UK and that the US version has been edited a bit, so we wound up obtaining and watching the UK version. Rob Lowe as a priest dropping the F-bomb is funny.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, March 2, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers 
8 p.m.       Survivor (CBS)                          2.2   8      9.24
             The Goldbergs (ABC)                     2.1   7      7.08
             The Mysteries of Laura (NBC)            1.2   4      7.43
             Rosewood (FOX)                          0.9   3      3.52
             Greatest Animal Comm.(The CW)  S       0.3   1      1.46
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Real ONeals (ABC)  P              1.8   6      6.33[/B][/COLOR]
                                                     
9 p.m.       Modern Family (ABC)                     2.6   8      8.22
             Criminal Minds (CBS)                    1.9   6      9.32
             Law & Order: SVU (NBC)                  1.6   5      6.86
             Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.0   3      3.38
             MADtv 20th Anniv Reunion (The CW)  R   0.3   1      1.06
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    The Real ONeals (ABC)                  1.9   6      6.01
                                                     
10 p.m.      Chicago PD (NBC)                        1.5   5      7.17
             CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        1.2   4      6.61
             American Crime (ABC)                    0.8   3      3.24

*Preliminary*:
ABCs new comedy The Real ONeals got off to a decent start Wednesday night, drawing 1.8 and 1.9 ratings in adults 18-49 for its two episodes (as TVBTN users predicted). The show moves to its regular Tuesday home next week having gotten pretty good sampling. Modern Family (2.6) was also up week to week for ABC.

The news was not so good for FOX. Rosewood returned from a long hiatus to a 0.9, way below its fall average of 1.6 when it was paired with Empire on Wednesdays. Hells Kitchen also declined, falling 0.3 vs. last week to a 1.0.

The absence of American Idol helped CBS Survivor (season high 2.2) and NBCs The Mysteries of Laura (1.2, tying a season high) improve week to week. Criminal Minds (1.9) was also up for CBS, while CSI: Cyber (season high 1.2) drew numbers on par with Code Black and above its Sunday average.

Law & Order: SVU (1.6) improved a tenth over last week for NBC, while Chicago PD slipped 0.1 to a 1.5.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The lone change from Wednesdays early ratings to the finals came for The Goldbergs. The just-renewed ABC comedy adjusted up a tenth of a point in adult 18-49 to a 2.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, March 3, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.        Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.2   8      7.67
              American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         2.0   7      8.74
              The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.9   7     10.08
              Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)            0.9   3      2.28
              You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)        0.5   2      2.34
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     Life in Pieces (CBS)                    1.8   6      8.40
                                                      
9 p.m.        Mom (CBS)                               1.7   6      7.98
              [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Family (ABC)  P                    1.5   5      5.70[/B][/COLOR]
              The 100 (The CW)                        0.5   2      1.39
              Blindspot (NBC)  R                     0.4   1      2.19
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.7   5      6.74
                                                      
10 p.m.       How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       1.4   5      4.53
              Elementary (CBS)                        1.1   4      5.85
              Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.0   3      4.77

*Preliminary*:
ABCs drama The Family got to a mediocre start Thursday, drawing a 1.5 rating in adults 18-49, below Scandals usual number in the hour. That it was against weaker than usual competition, since The Blacklist had the night off for NBC, doesnt look great for the show. (The Family was also lower than most TVBTN users thought it would be.)

On the plus side for ABC, Greys Anatomy (2.2) was up week to week and had the nights best 18-49 rating. How to Get Away with Murder (1.4) was off a tenth from last week.

Life in Pieces (1.8) fell 0.3 vs. last week without an original Big Bang Theory as a lead-in. Mom (1.7), 2 Broke Girls (1.7) and Elementary (1.1), however, were largely unaffected; Mom was off 0.1 and the others were even.

American Idol (1.9) was down two tenths from last week for FOX. Shades of Blue (1.0) was steady for NBC despite a much softer lead-in with a Blindspot rerun in place of The Blacklist. Legends of Tomorrow held at 0.9 for The CW, but The 100 slipped a tenth to 0.5.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Thursdays initial ratings carried through to finals for almost every show. The lone exception was American Idol, which adjusted up 0.1 in adults 18-49 to finish with a 2.0. Thats off a tenth from last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, March 4, 2016
*


Code:


Time          Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
8 p.m.        Amazing Race (CBS)                      1.1   4      5.79
              Last Man Standing (ABC)  R             0.9   4      5.35
              Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.7   3      2.96
              Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)-R  0.6   3      2.97
              The Vampire Diaries (CW)                0.4   1      1.06
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.1   4      4.75
                                                      
9 p.m.        Shark Tank (ABC)  R                    1.1   4      4.67
              Grimm (NBC)                             1.0   4      4.26
              Hawaii Five-O (CBS)  R                 0.8   3      6.49
              Second Chance (FOX)                     0.5   2      2.15
              The Originals (CW)                      0.4   1      0.88
                                                      
10 p.m.       Blue Bloods (CBS)  R                   0.9   3      7.38
              Dateline (NBC)                          0.9   3      4.71
              20/20 (ABC)                             0.9   3      4.29

*Preliminary*:
CBS The Amazing Race stayed steady with a 1.1 rating in adults 18-49 for the second week, good enough for the nights best number on a rerun-heavy evening.

Dr. Ken ticked up a tenth to 1.1 (despite a lower lead-in from a Last Man Standing repeat), and a Shark Tank rerun on ABC also drew a 1.1.

After boosting slightly, The CWs The Vampire Diaries fell one tenth from last week to a 0.4, while Sleepy Hollow also dipped to a 0.7. FOXs Second Chance maintained its previous 0.5 rating this week.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The lone change in adults 18-49 from Fridays early ratings to the final numbers was for Grimm. The NBC show adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.0, its first time at 1 or above since the second episode of the season.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, March 6, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
7 p.m.       NASCAR overrun (FOX) (7:08-7:30 p.m.)   1.5   6      5.30
             60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.3   5     11.44
             The Voice (NBC) (7-9 p.m.)  R          1.1   4      4.41
             Once Upon a Time (ABC)  R              0.6   2      2.61
                                                     
7:30 p.m.    Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.1   4      2.64
                                                     
8 p.m.       Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.3   4      4.01
             The Simpsons (FOX)                      1.3   4      3.09
             Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.1   4     10.19
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)            0.8   2      1.85
                                                     
9 p.m.       Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.4   4      5.94
             Family Guy (FOX)                        1.3   4      2.74
             The Good Wife (CBS)                     0.9   2      7.27
             The Family (ABC)                        0.8   2      3.13
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.1   3      2.72
                                                     
10 p.m.      Quantico (ABC)                          1.1   4      3.75
             CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        0.8   3      5.72

*Preliminary*:
_Note: Live NASCAR coverage on FOX ran into primetime and may result in greater than usual adjustments for the network in the final nationals._

The ratings for ABCs Sunday lineup on the first Sunday March look fairly similar to how they looked in early December  which is not a great thing.

Once Upon a Time began the second half of its season with a 1.3 rating in adults 18-49, even with its last original episode but tying its season and series low. Quantico (1.1) returned two tenths lower than its fall finale, and The Familys Sunday debut managed only a 0.8, the same as the last episode of the canceled Blood & Oil.

CBS The Good Wife (0.9) and CSI: Cyber (0.8) also dipped, although Madam Secretary held steady at 1.2. The return of The Last Man on Earth scored a 1.1 for FOX, down 0.2 from its last episode of 2015. The rest of FOXs shows were in line with their last new episodes. NBC scored the nights best rating on broadcast, 1.4, with a two-hour Dateline.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Sundays preliminary ratings largely carried through to the final nationals. The lone new episode with any changes was CBS Madam Secretary, which adjusted down a tenth of a point to a 1.1 in adults 18-49. A Once Upon a Time rerun on ABC also adjusted down a tenth to 0.6. FOXs Bordertown was pre-empted by a NASCAR overrun.


----------



## JYoung

I think that Bordertown is dead man walking.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bordertown aired here in the West. I haven't watched my recording yet. Does that mean it was a rerun since they didn't air a new episode in the East/Central?


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> Bordertown aired here in the West. I haven't watched my recording yet. Does that mean it was a rerun since they didn't air a new episode in the East/Central?


Yeah, it was a rerun of the "Bud coaches the High School Football team" episode since they prempted the East Coast showing.

Looks to me like Bordertown is getting the Futurama shaft.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, March 7, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)           3.2  10    13.45
             The Bachelor: The Women Tell All
                (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                  2.2   7     7.48
             Gotham (FOX)                          1.5   5     4.54
             The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R         1.5   5     7.04
             Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)          0.3   1     0.81
                                                   
8:30 p.m.    The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R         1.7   5     7.44
                                                   
9 p.m.       Lucifer (FOX)                         1.3   4     4.24
             Scorpion (CBS)  R                    1.2   4     6.40
             Jane the Virgin (The CW)              0.4   1     0.92
                                                   
10 p.m.      Blindspot (NBC)                       1.7   6     6.59
             Castle (ABC)                          1.1   4     5.68
             NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)  R           1.0   3     6.19

*Preliminary*:
Monday was a fairly uneventful night in the broadcast ratings. The Voice (3.2 in adults 18-49) led the night but was down 0.2 from its premiere last week on NBC, while Blindspot held steady with a 1.8.

FOXs Gotham (1.5) and Lucifer (1.3) also maintained their numbers from a week ago, as did Castle (1.1) on ABC and Crazy Ex-Girlfriend and Jane the Virgin (0.3 each) on The CW. The Bachelor: The Women Tell All delivered a 2.2, down from a 2.5 for last weeks regular episode.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Two of Mondays shows saw changes from their preliminary numbers  one positive and one negative. Jane the Virgin (0.4 in adults 18-49) adjusted up a tenth of a point, while Blindspot adjusted down to a 1.7.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Basically the choice for a show like Blindspot is to take a winter hiatus, or to just be on for 22 weeks straight and then be gone for 30 weeks straight (give or take). Right? Does anyone watch reruns anymore?


I'm not sure that's the only options. I could see it being on 3x a month and taking one (or two) weeks off. Lots of shows do that. The problem with either of your approaches is the long layover between episodes/seasons. The time between November and March is a long time and I personally have forgotten what was going on. I have two saved up, but since I was on the fence for this show anyway, I'm leaning toward not bothering. And obviously, if your gonna take 30 weeks off, it's even more time between episodes.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> I'm not sure that's the only options. I could see it being on 3x a month and taking one (or two) weeks off. Lots of shows do that. The problem with either of your approaches is the long layover between episodes/seasons. The time between November and March is a long time and I personally have forgotten what was going on. I have two saved up, but since I was on the fence for this show anyway, I'm leaning toward not bothering. And obviously, if your gonna take 30 weeks off, it's even more time between episodes.


What does the network air in the off weeks?

My point with that post is, nobody watches reruns anymore.


----------



## TAsunder

aindik said:


> What does the network air in the off weeks?
> 
> My point with that post is, nobody watches reruns anymore.


Sure they do. Reruns of BBT and other programs actually out-perform other shows much of the time. For example, the rerun of BBT vs Gotham this week.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I dont know about that. Look at CBS on monday, all repeats, all did very well in ratings.


----------



## aindik

Sorry.

Nobody watches reruns of serialized dramas anymore.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

aindik said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Nobody watches reruns of serialized dramas anymore.


Oh ya totally agree.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, March 8, 2016*


Code:


Time         Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)        3.1  10      13.53
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)           1.4   5       4.94
             New Girl (FOX)                     1.2   4       2.65
             NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  R        1.2   4       8.48
             The Flash (The CW)  R             0.4   1       1.17
                                                
8:30 p.m.    The Real ONeals (ABC)             1.1   4       3.99
             Grandfathered (FOX)                0.8   3       1.94
                                                
9 p.m.       NCIS (CBS)  R                     1.1   4       8.16
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)             1.1   4       3.52
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)  R       0.6   2       1.46
             iZombie (The CW)  R               0.3   1       0.73
                                                
9:30 p.m.    The Grinder (FOX)  R              0.5   1       1.31
                                                
10 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Little Big Shots (NBC)  P         2.9  10      12.81[/B][/COLOR]
             Limitless (CBS)                    1.1   4       5.40
             [B][COLOR="SeaGreen"]Of Kings and Prophets (ABC)  P    0.8   3       3.33[/COLOR][/B]

*Preliminary*:
Only two of the broadcast networks had full slates of originals on Tuesday. NBC had a strong night. ABC  didnt.

The Voice (3.1) improved by a tenth vs. its Tuesday debut last week. The premiere of Little Big Shots (2.9) retained nearly all of that audience for NBCs best showing in the hour since the last Voice finale in December. Little Big Shots moves to its regular Sunday home later in the week.

ABCs Fresh Off the Boat (1.4) was up two tenths over its last episode, but the rest of the night was a mess. The Real ONeals (1.1) fell off from its 1.85 average in its Wednesday preview last week, Agents of SHIELD (1.1) hit a season low in its return and the Of Kings and Prophets premiere (0.8) couldnt even match the debut of Wicked City.

FOXs New Girl (1.2) and Grandfathered (0.8) were steady with last week, while Limitless (1.0) fell to a season low coming out of an NCIS rerun.

*Revisions/Finals:*
CBS was the sole beneficiary of adjustments from Tuesdays early ratings in the final same-day numbers. Limitless adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 1.1, which ties its season low but at least doesnt set a new floor. An NCIS: New Orleans rerun also adjusted up a tenth, finishing at 1.2.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> What does the network air in the off weeks?
> 
> My point with that post is, nobody watches reruns anymore.


Specials, news shows (it's primary season after all), the odd rerun of a new show they want to give the viewers another chance at. There's plenty they can show. It's a double edged sword. On one hand, taking those long breaks gives the network a chance to show another first run series, which might catch on, but on the other hand, the long layovers between the two episodes of the existing series might wind up killing that existing series. So what do you do?


----------



## DevdogAZ

I think the correct answer is that serialized dramas should not be ordered for 20+ episodes per season. They should be 10-13 episodes and shown straight through in their entirety either in the fall or in the spring. If the network insists on ordering 20+ episodes, then they should hold it for January and schedule it like FOX did with 24 once they figured out this problem.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the correct answer is that serialized dramas should not be ordered for 20+ episodes per season. They should be 10-13 episodes and shown straight through in their entirety either in the fall or in the spring. If the network insists on ordering 20+ episodes, then they should hold it for January and schedule it like FOX did with 24 once they figured out this problem.


But again, with 10-13 episodes in a season, you run into the same issue of a long break between seasons. This is fine if you have self contained stories each season (i.e True Crime on HBO), but is more difficult when you constantly have to try and remember what happened the season before (now on cable, they can show the previous season in a binge, but for network TV, that's not generally done). That said, TV viewing habits are changing, and with DVRs and streaming, it's easier to go back and find the previous season and rewatch. But not everyone does this yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> But again, with 10-13 episodes in a season, you run into the same issue of a long break between seasons. This is fine if you have self contained stories each season (i.e True Crime on HBO), but is more difficult when you constantly have to try and remember what happened the season before (now on cable, they can show the previous season in a binge, but for network TV, that's not generally done). That said, TV viewing habits are changing, and with DVRs and streaming, it's easier to go back and find the previous season and rewatch. But not everyone does this yet.


The only way to fix that problem (the long break between seasons) is to have the show air year round, with only a few short breaks. I think we all know there's no way a studio or network is going to pay for 40 episodes per season, the current state of the industry (both production and distribution) just wouldn't support something like that.

So the reality is, there will be long breaks between seasons. Once you accept that fact, then you have to decide if it's better to have each season of 10-13 episodes be a mostly-contained arc and then a ~9 month break, or have a show air ~10 episodes in the fall, take a break for 3 months, and then come back to air the remaining ~12 episodes in the spring and expect viewers to remember what happened during the fall. I guess the third option is to have the fall and spring seasons, but have the writers plot out two distinct arcs so that the primary story wraps up at the end of each half season.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, March 9, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers
8 p.m.      Survivor (CBS)                          2.1   8     9.26
            The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.0   7     9.18
            The Middle (ABC)  R                    1.1   4     4.87
            Rosewood (FOX)                          0.9   3     3.72
            Arrow (The CW)  R                      0.3   1     1.12
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   The Goldbergs (ABC)  R                 1.1   4     4.23
                                                    
9 p.m.      Modern Family (ABC)  R                 1.2   4     4.62
            Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.2   4     3.76
            The Victorias Swim Special (CBS)  S   0.7   3     2.91
            Supernatural (The CW)  R               0.3   1     1.00
                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Black-ish (ABC)  R                     1.2   4     4.24
                                                    
10 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Carmichael Show (NBC)  P           1.0   4     4.09[/B][/COLOR]
            CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        1.0   4     5.94
            American Crime (ABC)  F                0.9   3     3.70
                                                    
10:30 p.m.  The Carmichael Show (NBC)  R           0.7   2     2.70

*Preliminary*:
A fairly quiet Wednesday night saw Survivor (2.1 rating in adults 18-49) and a Voice clip show (2.0) lead the night. Survivor was down a tenth vs. last week.

The Voice didnt give much of a boost to The Carmichael Show, whose 1.1 rating at 10 p.m. was in line with its Season 1 run last summer, which averaged 1.0. (The show moves to its regular Sunday home later this week.)

The Victorias Secret Swim Special on CBS managed only a 0.7, down three tenths from the 2015 special. CSI: Cyber (1.0) dipped two tenths from a week ago. FOXs Rosewood was even at 0.9, while Hells Kitchen ticked up 0.2 to a 1.2. The finale of American Crime on ABC rose a tenth to 0.9 following a block of comedy reruns.

*Revisions/Finals:*
There was a single change in the final ratings for Wednesday from the early numbers. The Carmichael Show (1.0) adjusted down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49. It moves to its regular home on Sunday.


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> *Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, March 9, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time        Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers
> 8 p.m.      Survivor (CBS)                          2.1   8     9.26
> The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.0   7     9.18
> The Middle (ABC)  R                    1.1   4     4.87
> Rosewood (FOX)                          0.9   3     3.72
> Arrow (The CW)  R                      0.3   1     1.12
> 
> 8:30 p.m.   The Goldbergs (ABC)  R                 1.1   4     4.23
> 
> 9 p.m.      Modern Family (ABC)  R                 1.2   4     4.62
> Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.2   4     3.76
> The Victorias Swim Special (CBS)  S   0.7   3     2.91
> Supernatural (The CW)  R               0.3   1     1.00
> 
> 9:30 p.m.   Black-ish (ABC)  R                     1.2   4     4.24
> 
> 10 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Carmichael Show (NBC)  P           1.0   4     4.09[/B][/COLOR]
> CSI: Cyber (CBS)                        1.0   4     5.94
> American Crime (ABC)  F                0.9   3     3.70
> 
> 10:30 p.m.  The Carmichael Show (NBC)  R           0.7   2     2.70
> 
> *Preliminary*:
> A fairly quiet Wednesday night saw Survivor (2.1 rating in adults 18-49) and a Voice clip show (2.0) lead the night. Survivor was down a tenth vs. last week.
> 
> The Voice didnt give much of a boost to The Carmichael Show, whose 1.1 rating at 10 p.m. was in line with its Season 1 run last summer, which averaged 1.0. (The show moves to its regular Sunday home later this week.)
> 
> The Victorias Secret Swim Special on CBS managed only a 0.7, down three tenths from the 2015 special. CSI: Cyber (1.0) dipped two tenths from a week ago. FOXs Rosewood was even at 0.9, while Hells Kitchen ticked up 0.2 to a 1.2. The finale of American Crime on ABC rose a tenth to 0.9 following a block of comedy reruns.
> 
> *Revisions/Finals:*
> There was a single change in the final ratings for Wednesday from the early numbers. The Carmichael Show (1.0) adjusted down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49. It moves to its regular home on Sunday.


A 2.1 in-demo rating wins the night. No show got 10 million viewers.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, March 10, 2016
*


Code:


Time          Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr     Viewers 
8 p.m.        The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.5  13      14.68
              Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.1   7       7.53
              American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         1.8   6       8.06
              Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)            0.7   2       2.01
              You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)        0.5   2       2.22
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     Life in Pieces (CBS)                    2.0   7       8.55
                                                      
9 p.m.        Mom (CBS)                               1.7   6       7.88
              Scandal (ABC)                           1.7   6       5.97
              Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  R              0.6   2       3.04
              The 100 (The CW)                        0.4   1       1.20
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.6   5       6.54
                                                      
10 p.m.       How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       1.4   5       4.80
              Elementary (CBS)                        1.0   4       5.64
              Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.0   4       4.86

*Preliminary*:
The Big Bang Theory led Thursdays ratings, as it just about always does, but the show turned in a season-low 3.5 rating in adults 18-49. It was down 0.3 from its last original episode. On the plus side for CBS, Life in Pieces rose 0.3 week to week to a 2.1, and the rest of its lineup was steady.

Both Legends of Tomorrow (0.7, -0.2) and The 100 (0.4, -0.1) turned in season lows for The CW, as did Scandal (1.6) on ABC. Greys Anatomy (2.1) fell slightly for ABC, and How to Get Away with Murder (1.4) was even with last week.

American Idol (1.8) fell three tenths week to week on FOX, while Shades of Blue (1.0) continued to hold at 1.0 for NBC.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Pre-emptions in several markets for college basketball caused most of CBS lineup to adjust down from Thursdays early ratings. Life in Pieces (2.0), Mom (1.7), 2 Broke Girls (1.6) and Elementary (1.0) all came down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49.

You, Me and The Apocalypse (0.5) and a Law & Order: SVU rerun (0.6) on NBC also adjusted down a tenth.

The lone uptick was for Scandal on ABC. It adjusted up 0.1 to a 1.7, putting it even with its most recent episode.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, March 11, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers
8 p.m.      Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.1   5      6.24
            The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.0   4      5.45
            Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.8   3      2.91
            Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.7   3      3.24
            Just for Laughs w/H.Mandel (The CW)     0.3   1      1.07
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Dr. Ken (ABC)                           0.9   4      4.53
                                                    
9 p.m.      Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.3   5      5.74
            Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4      7.97
            Grimm (NBC)                             0.9   3      3.91
            Second Chance (FOX)                     0.5   2      1.88
                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)  R   0.2   1      0.78
                                                    
10 p.m.     Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.2   4      9.83
            20/20 (ABC)                             1.1   4      4.83
            Dateline (NBC)                          0.9   3      4.08

*Preliminary*:
CBS Blue Bloods and ABCs Shark Tank were Fridays leaders among adults 18-49, each drawing a 1.3 rating. For Blue Bloods, thats a slight improvement over the 1.2 its last new episode, but Shark Tank is on the lower side of its season performance.

Last Man Standing (1.1) tied its season low for ABC as well, while Dr. Ken (0.9) also hit a season low, falling below the 1.0 mark for the first time. NBCs Grimm (0.9) was even with last weeks fast nationals (it rose to 1.0 in the finals), and FOXs Sleepy Hollow ticked up a tenth to 0.8.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Blue Bloods was the only original show on Friday to see its adults 18-49 numbers change from the fast national ratings. It adjusted down a tenth of a point to a 1.2, putting it even with its last episode. A Whose Line Is It Anyway? rerun on The CW also adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, March 13, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show                       Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
7 p.m.      NCAA Selection Show (CBS)                  1.4   5       6.61
            Little Big Shots (NBC)  R                 1.2   4       7.59
            Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)       1.1   4       5.79
            Bordertown (FOX)                           0.8   3       2.16
                                                       
7:30 p.m.   60 Minutes (6:30-7:30 p.m.)                1.2   4       8.74
            Bobs Burgers (FOX)                        1.0   3       2.28
                                                       
8 p.m.      Little Big Shots (NBC)                     2.8   9      15.00
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                     1.3   4       4.31
            The Simpsons (FOX)                         1.3   4       3.07
                                                       
8:30 p.m.   Scorpion (CBS) (8:30-10 p.m.)  R          0.8   3       4.75
            Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)               0.8   3       1.95
                                                       
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                           1.4   4       2.98
            The Carmichael Show (NBC)                  1.4   4       6.49
            The Family (ABC)                           0.8   3       3.52
                                                       
9:30 p.m.   The Carmichael Show (NBC)                  1.1   3       4.37
            The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                1.1   3       2.56
                                                       
10 p.m.     Quantico (ABC)                             1.1   4       3.96
            CSI: Cyber (CBS)  F                       1.0   3       6.32
            Hollywood Game Night (NBC)                 0.8   3       3.16

*Preliminary*:
Little Big Shots posted more strong ratings for NBC in its Sunday debut, retaining nearly all of its 18-49 audience from its Tuesday preview following The Voice (2.8 vs. 2.9). It was easily the nights top-rated broadcast show.

The big lead-in also helped The Carmichael Show to a bump over its preview earlier in the week. The 1.5 for its first episode was a series high.

Elsewhere Sunday, Family Guy (1.4) ticked up week to week for FOX, and the finale of CSI: Cyber drew a 1.0 for CBS. Once Upon a Time (1.3), The Family (0.8) and Quantico (1.1) were all even with last week for ABC.

*Revisions/Finals:*
There were three changes from Sundays early ratings to the finals. CBS 60 Minutes adjusted up a tenth in adults 18-49 to a 1.2. The first of two Carmichael Show episodes (1.4) and Hollywood Game Night (0.8) on NBC each adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, March 14, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers (millions)
8 p.m.     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             3.0  10    12.47
           The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)  F      2.9   9     9.58
           Supergirl (CBS)                         1.3   4     6.53
           Gotham (FOX)                            1.3   4     4.01
           Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)  R        0.2   1     0.62
                                                   
9 p.m.     Scorpion (CBS)                          1.6   5     8.96
           Lucifer (FOX)                           1.2   4     3.86
           Jane the Virgin (The CW)  R            0.2   1     0.54
                                                   
10 p.m.    The Bachelor After the Rose (ABC)  S   2.6   8     9.24
           Blindspot (NBC)                         1.6   5     6.25
           NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.3   4     8.78

*Preliminary*:
The finale of The Bachelor scored its best ratings of the season Monday night, averaging a 2.8 overall and tying The Voice in the 9 oclock hour (3.0). The After the Final Rose special also did well with a 2.7.

The Voice (3.0) was off 0.2 from last week, but Blindspots 1.7 was even with last weeks final number (though down a tenth from the fast nationals). Supergirl (1.3, -0.1 vs. its last new episode) and Gotham (1.3, -0.2) each took a hit, with the former dropping to a season low and the latter tying its season worst.

Lucifer (1.2) dipped a tenth of a point for FOX. Scorpion (1.5) was down a tenth for CBS, but NCIS: Los Angeles ticked up a tenth to 1.3.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The finale of The Bachelor adjusted up 0.1 from Mondays fast national ratings to finish with a 2.9 in adults 18-49. That puts it within a tenth of The Voice for the nights lead. CBS Scorpion (1.6) also adjusted up a tenth.

On the downside, The Bachelor: After the Final Rose (2.6) and NBCs Blindspot (1.6) each adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## aindik

Supergirl and Gotham tied at 1.3 apiece. I still think it was a mistake to put them opposite each other.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Supergirl and Gotham tied at 1.3 apiece. I still think it was a mistake to put them opposite each other.


Mistake for who? Gotham was there first. So FOX didn't make a mistake. CBS put Supergirl in that slot intentionally to siphon viewers from a FOX show. So that wasn't a mistake either. I guess it could be considered a mistake if you look at it from the standpoint of trying to cooperate to draw the largest possible ratings for all comic-related shows. But that's not how the TV industry works. And the DC brand is not nearly as strong or as well coordinated as the Marvel brand.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Mistake for who? Gotham was there first. So FOX didn't make a mistake. CBS put Supergirl in that slot intentionally to siphon viewers from a FOX show. So that wasn't a mistake either. I guess it could be considered a mistake if you look at it from the standpoint of trying to cooperate to draw the largest possible ratings for all comic-related shows. But that's not how the TV industry works. And the DC brand is not nearly as strong or as well coordinated as the Marvel brand.


Supergirl would have higher ratings if it wasn't on against Gotham. That's why it's a mistake. Yes, Gotham would have higher ratings too. But the goal for CBS is to maximize CBS's ratings.

Fox could always move Gotham. It's not unheard of.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> Supergirl would have higher ratings if it wasn't on against Gotham. That's why it's a mistake. Yes, Gotham would have higher ratings too. But the goal for CBS is to maximize CBS's ratings.
> 
> Fox could always move Gotham. It's not unheard of.


I think CBS weighed their options and decided it was more important for them to blunt FOX's ratings for Gotham than it was for them to get every possible viewer for their own show. I suspect they felt that one year in the same time slot would kill Gotham and then they wouldn't have to worry about it past that.

Yes, FOX could move Gotham, but are you saying they should have already done it? Supergirl didn't premiere until late in the fall, so they only went against each other 4-5 times before Gotham went on winter hiatus. I don't think it would have been smart to move Gotham before that. And I suppose they could have moved it during the hiatus, but it's already tricky to get all viewers back after these midseason breaks, so to add in a time slot shift would make it even more likely for the ratings to fall. And why would FOX make that call, given that the ratings for Supergirl started high and then fell steadily to the point that the fall finale of Gotham tied Supergirl in the demo that week. So FOX had no reason to think Supergirl wouldn't continue to trend downward and may not be much of a threat by the time Gotham came back for the spring.

And let's not forget that Supergirl wasn't doing significantly better in the couple weeks prior to Gotham's return (1.5) so the 1.4 and 1.3 the last two weeks isn't really a huge drop.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, March 15, 2016*


Code:


Time          Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers 
8 p.m.        The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)       2.7   9    11.19
              NCIS (CBS)                        2.0   7    15.10
              Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)          1.1   4     4.10
              New Girl (FOX)                    1.0   4     2.30
              The Flash (The CW)  R            0.3   1     1.07
                                                
8:30 p.m.     The Real ONeals (ABC)            1.0   4     3.47
              Grandfathered (FOX)  R           0.5   2     1.42
                                                
9 p.m.        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)           1.6   6    11.97
              Agents of SHIELD (ABC)            1.0   3     2.94
              Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)          0.8   3     1.95
              iZombie (The CW)  R              0.2   1     0.61
                                                
9:30 p.m.     The Grinder (FOX)                 0.6   2     1.53
                                                
10 p.m.       [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Crowded (NBC)  P                 1.7   6     6.52[/B][/COLOR]
              Limitless (CBS)                   1.1   4     5.63
              Of Kings and Prophets (ABC)       0.5   2     2.42
                                                
10:30 p.m.    Crowded (NBC)                     1.4   5     5.06

*Preliminary*:
Crowded got off to a pretty good start for NBC Tuesday, drawing adults 18-49 ratings of 1.8 and 1.4 following The Voice. Thats not quite as good as what Superstore did in the fall, but better than that of Telenovela and The Carmichael Show after Voice airings (though Carmichael followed a clip show last week).

CBS was steady, with NCIS (2.0), NCIS: New Orleans (1.6) and Limitless (1.1) all matching their most recent episodes. All three were on the low end of their numbers for the season, however. ABC suffered a bit of a daylight-savings fade. Fresh Off the Boat (1.1) fell 0.3 from last week, and The Real ONeals and Agents of SHIELD (1.0 each) both dipped a tenth. Of Kings and Prophets slid to a cover-your-eyes 0.5.

On FOX, New Girl fell two tenths to a 1.0, while Brooklyn Nine-Nine (0.8) and The Grinder (0.6) were even.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Just two small changes from Tuesdays fast national ratings to the finals: The first of two Crowded episodes on NBC adjusted down a tenth in adults 18-49 to a 1.7 rating. A Flash rerun on The CW also adjusted down 0.1 to 0.3.


----------



## JYoung

I'm surprised that Crowded got a 1.7 at 10 PM.

The previews made it look awful.


----------



## astrohip

JYoung said:


> I'm surprised that Crowded got a 1.7 at 10 PM.
> 
> The previews made it look awful.


It was ok, nothing special. I tried both the pilot and ep #2 (they aired back to back). Gave it a fair try, won't be back. Too much good TV to waste time on this.

And I love sitcoms.


----------



## aindik

As someone who still uses his "Pilot" wishlist to catch first episodes of new series, can I mention how much I *hate* this new practice of airing a pilot and then a second episode on the same night?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, March 16, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr     Viewers 
8 p.m.        Survivor (CBS)                          2.1   8      9.50
              The Middle (ABC)                        1.7   7      7.15
              Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  R              1.0   4      4.72
              Rosewood (FOX)                          0.9   3      3.72
              Arrow (The CW)  R                      0.3   1      0.97
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     The Goldbergs (ABC)                     2.0   7      6.69
                                                      
9 p.m.        Modern Family (ABC)                     2.5   9      8.14
              Criminal Minds (CBS)                    1.9   7      9.80
              Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.1   4      3.57
              Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  R              1.0   4      4.29
              Supernatural (The CW)  R               0.2   1      0.84
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     Black-ish (ABC)                         1.9   6      6.12
                                                      
10 p.m.       [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Crim. Minds:Beyond Borders (CBS)  P    1.6   6      8.88[/B][/COLOR]
              Nashville (ABC)                         0.9   3      4.22
              Chicago PD (NBC)  R                    0.9   3      4.09

*Preliminary*:
Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders premiered to a 1.6 rating in adults 18-49 Wednesday night, improving on both the premiere of Code Black in the fall and that shows season average.

ABC was a mixed bag for the night: The Middle (1.7, -0.2), The Goldbergs (1.9, -0.2) and Modern Family (2.5, -0.1) all declined a little, Black-ish (1.9) was even with its last episode, and Nashville (0.9) returned slightly higher from its long hiatus.

Rosewood held last weeks 0.9 on FOX, and Hells Kitchen (1.1) was down a tenth.

*Revisions/Finals*:
The Goldbergs was the only original show to adjust up from Wednesdays fast national ratings. The ABC comedy rose by a tenth of a point to a 2.0 in adults 18-49, putting it 0.1 behind its last episode. NBCs reruns also adjusted up, with both Law & Order: SVU episodes going from 0.9 to 1.0 and Chicago PD going from 0.8 to 0.9.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, March 17, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr     Viewers
8 p.m.     Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.1   7      7.83
           American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)         1.7   6      8.22
           NCAA Tournament (CBS) (7-9:36 p.m.)     1.1   4      3.96
           You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)        0.6   2      2.76
           Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)  R        0.4   1      1.22
                                                   
9 p.m.     Scandal (ABC)                           1.6   5      6.31
           The Blacklist (NBC)  R                 0.5   2      2.72
           The 100 (The CW)  R                    0.2   1      0.83
                                                   
           NCAA Tournament (CBS) (9:36-11 p.m.)    1.2   4      3.77
                                                   
10 p.m.    How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)  F   1.4   5      5.29
           NCAA Tournament (CBS)                   1.3   4      4.27
           Shades of Blue (NBC)                    1.0   4      5.10

*Preliminary*:_
Note: CBS live coverage of the NCAA tournament will result in greater than usual adjustments in the final nationals._

The season finale of How to Get Away with Murder (1.4 rating in adults 18-49) was even with its numbers last week, as were both Greys Anatomy (2.1) and Scandal (1.6; it adjusted up to 1.7 in the finals last week).

CBS coverage of the NCAA tournament currently sits at 1.3, pending adjustments. The network had two marquee teams (Indiana and Kentucky) in its prime-time games, but both scored blowout wins, which may have driven viewers to the games on cable.

American Idol (1.7) was down a tenth vs. last week for FOX. NBCs Shades of Blue held steady at 1.0.

*Revisions/Finals:*
There were a few exciting NCAA Tournament games on Thursday night  but not on CBS. That likely contributed to the networks coverage scoring a 1.1 adults 18-49 in primetime, coming in lower than the opening Thursday of last years tournament (1.7). TBS early prime-time game had a higher rating with a 1.4.


----------



## astrohip

Interesting article on TVbytheNumbers:
*
Where TV shows go to die: The worst timeslot on each broadcast network*

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...the-worst-timeslot-on-each-broadcast-network/
_
[small excerpt]_


> ABCs drama Of Kings and Prophets debuted to a meager 0.8 rating among adults 18-49 on March 8, then sunk to a 0.5 in its second outing. It was the networks worst performance in the time period since  uh, the week before the Of Kings and Prophets premiere.
> 
> The 10 p.m. ET/PT Tuesday spot has been a black hole for ABC of late. Which sparked a question: Does every network have a place where shows just cant get traction? Turns out the answer is (mostly) yes.
> 
> In looking at recent seasons, the data bear out what a lot of TV fans and ratings watchers know intuitively: There are dead spots on every network. Not all of them is the trash fire that ABCs Tuesday at 10 is, but there are definite trends in recent broadcast history.
> 
> For this post, we looked at prime-time slots from Sunday to Thursday from the 2012-13 season to now and determined how badly shows that aired there underperformed vs. their network average. Fridays and Saturdays were excluded as they tend to be lower-rated nights across the board.
> 
> The averages below are most current (a combination of Live +7 and same-day) for each season, as that was the most readily available metric for past years. Timeslot averages exclude filler reruns in the slot. Network averages are for all prime-time programming.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, March 18, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers
8 p.m.       NCAA Tournament (CBS) (7-9:49 p.m.)     1.5   7      4.96
             Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.2   5      7.04
             Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.8   3      2.83
             Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.7   3      3.62
             The Vampire Diaries (The CW)  R        0.2   1      0.58
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.0   4      5.23
                                                     
9 p.m.       Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.3   5      6.13
             Grimm (NBC)                             1.0   4      4.2
             Second Chance (FOX)                     0.5   2      1.91
             The Originals (The CW)  R              0.1   1      0.48
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    NCAA Tournament (CBS) (9:49-11 p.m.)    1.8   7      5.65
                                                     
10 p.m.      20/20 (ABC)                             1.2   4      5.39
             Dateline (NBC)                          1.0   4      5.17

*Preliminary*:
In each of its respective hours, CBS NCAA Tournament led the Friday ratings this week with 1.4, 2.2, and 1.7 ratings in adults 18-49. ABCs Last Man Standing rose slightly as well with a 1.2, one tenth higher than its previous 1.1.

Following its season low last week, Dr. Ken managed to rise one tenth to a 1.0, while Shark Tank grabbed a 1.4 rating, a slight improvement over last weeks 1.3. NBCs Grimm held steady at 0.9, and FOXs Sleepy Hollow maintained a 0.8 for the second week in a row.

*Revisions/Finals*:
In addition to the expected adjustments for CBS live NCAA Tournament coverage, two other shows saw their ratings change from Fridays fast nationals. Shark Tank adjusted down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.3 for ABC. NBCs Grimm went the other way, adjusting up a tenth to a 1.0.

Night two of the NCAAs was better for CBS than night one, as some tighter games led to better ratings than in Thursdays finals.


----------



## aindik

I was going to post shock about how low the tournament numbers were. Then I remembered that there were 4 tournament games going on at the same time on different channels during those time slots.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, March 20, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers
7 p.m.       NCAA Tourn. overrun (CBS) (7-7:35 p.m.)  3.0  11    11.80
             Little Big Shots (NBC)  R               1.1   4     7.08
             Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)     1.1   4     5.43
             NASCAR overrun/The Simpsons (FOX)  R    1.0   4     2.83
                                                      
7:30 p.m.    60 Minutes (CBS) (7:35-8:35 p.m.)        1.6   5    10.24
             Ice Age:The Great Egg-scapade (FOX)-S    0.8   3     2.57
                                                      
8 p.m.       Little Big Shots (NBC)                   2.6   8    13.32
             The Passion (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)  S        1.6   5     6.65
             Once Upon a Time (ABC)                   1.1   4     3.54
                                                      
8:30 p.m.    Madam Secretary (CBS) (8:35-9:35 p.m.)   1.1   3     9.41
                                                      
9 p.m.       The Carmichael Show (NBC)                1.3   4     5.06
             The Family (ABC)                         0.7   2     2.64
                                                      
9:30 p.m.    The Good Wife (CBS) (9:35-10:35 p.m.)    1.0   3     8.08
             Crowded (NBC)                            1.0   3     3.75
                                                      
10 p.m.      Quantico (ABC)                           1.0   3     3.54
             Hollywood Game Night (NBC)               0.7   2     2.69
                                                      
10:30 p.m.   Elementary (CBS) (10:35-11:35 p.m.)      0.8   3     5.28

*Preliminary*:
FOXs presentation of The Passion pulled in a 1.6 rating in adults 18-49 Sunday. Thats above its usual numbers for the night, but the biblical musical didnt live up to either Grease Live or NBCs The Wiz Live earlier this season.

Little Big Shots (2.6) remained the nights No. 1 regular show, although it was off two tenths from last week. The Carmichael Show (1.4) is currently steady with last weeks final nationals, while Crowded (1.0) is close to Carmichaels second episode (1.1) a week earlier.

Once Upon a Time hit a series low 1.1 for ABC, and The Family (0.7) and Quantico (1.0) were each off a tenth. CBS lineup was pushed back thanks to the NCAA tournament running into primetime, with Elementarys Sunday debut (0.8) taking the biggest hit as a result.

*Revisions/Finals*:
Several shows adjusted down from Sundays early ratings. CBS 60 Minutes (1.6 in adults 18-49) and Madam Secretary (1.1) came down a tenth, as did The Carmichael Show (1.3) and a repeat of Little Big Shots (1.1) on NBC.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, March 21, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show            Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
8 p.m.     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)     2.8   9     11.22
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)  P      1.8   6     12.46[/B][/COLOR]
           Supergirl (CBS)                 1.3   4      6.00
           Gotham (FOX)                    1.3   4      3.89
           Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)    0.2   1      0.71
                                           
9 p.m.     Scorpion (CBS)                  1.5   5      8.65
           Lucifer (FOX)                   1.2   4      3.82
           Jane the Virgin (The CW)        0.3   1      0.77
                                           
10 p.m.    Blindspot (NBC)                 1.5   5      5.89
           NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)         1.3   4      8.76
           Castle (ABC)                    1.1   4      6.50

*Preliminary*:
Monday night was a fairly steady one in the ratings, with most shows drawing numbers in line with their most recent episodes. Two exceptions, however, were the two biggest shows of the night.

Dancing with the Stars opened its spring season to a 1.8 in adults 18-49, down from the 2.1 for both the fall and the spring 2015 cycles. The Voice (2.7) was off three tenths vs. last week as well.

Gotham and Supergirl both held steady with their 1.3s from a week ago. CBS Scorpion (1.5) and NCIS: Los Angeles (1.3) were even, as were FOXs Lucifer (1.2) and ABCs Castle (1.1) NBCs Blindspot is currently even with last weeks final 1.6, but down a tenth from its fast national number.

*Revisions/Finals*:
There were two adjustments from Mondays fast national ratings to the finals, both on NBC. The Voice adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 2.8, while Blindspot (1.5) came down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, March 22, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC)                  2.5   9      10.76
             NCIS (CBS)                       2.0   7      15.90
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)         1.2   4       4.63
             The Flash (The CW)               1.1   4       3.00
             New Girl (FOX)                   1.0   4       2.25
                                              
8:30 p.m.    The Real ONeals (ABC)           1.0   4       3.75
             Grandfathered (FOX)  R          0.6   2       1.28
                                              
9 p.m.       NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)          1.8   6      13.38
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Heartbeat (NBC)  P              1.4   5       6.30[/B][/COLOR]
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)           0.9   3       2.88
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)  R     0.6   2       1.42
             iZombie (The CW)                 0.5   2       1.21
                                              
9:30 p.m.    The Grinder (FOX)  R            0.4   1       1.33
                                              
10 p.m.      Limitless (CBS)                  1.3   5       6.64
             Chicago Fire (NBC)  R           0.8   3       3.91
             Beyond the Tank (ABC)            0.6   2       2.21

*Preliminary*:
NBCs medical drama Heartbeat got off to an OK start with a preview after The Voice Tuesday, drawing a 1.4 rating in adults 18-49. Thats not too far off what Chicago Meds most recent episodes were averaging in the slot (albeit without a Voice lead-in).

CBS NCIS: New Orleans (1.8) and Limitless (1.3) both rose 0.2 from last week, while NCIS was even at 2.0.

The Flash returned from three weeks off with a season-low 1.1 for The CW, while iZombie (0.5) was about average. ABCs Fresh Off the Boat ticked up to a 1.2, and The Real ONeals was steady at 1.0, but Agents of SHIELD (0.9) was off a tenth and Beyond the Tank drew a 0.6, only a tenth better than the canceled Of Kings and Prophets last week.

*Revisions/Finals*:
The only change from Tuesdays fast national ratings to the finals was for The Voice. It adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 2.5.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, March 23, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr   Viewers 
8 p.m.        Survivor (CBS)                          2.1   8     9.31
              The Middle (ABC)                        1.7   7     7.24
              Rosewood (FOX)                          1.0   4     3.74
              Heartbeat (NBC)                         0.9   4     5.16
              Arrow (The CW)                          0.7   3     2.09
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     The Goldbergs (ABC)                     2.0   7     6.73
                                                      
9 p.m.        Modern Family (ABC)                     2.4   8     7.69
              Criminal Minds (CBS)                    2.2   7    10.94
              Law & Order: SVU (NBC)                  1.5   5     6.11
              Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.2   4     3.54
              Supernatural (The CW)                   0.6   2     1.69
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     Black-ish (ABC)                         1.9   6     5.98
                                                      
10 p.m.       Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)    1.5   5     7.75
              Chicago PD (NBC)                        1.4   5     6.27
              Nashville (ABC)                         0.9   3     4.10

*Preliminary*:
Criminal Minds hit a season-high 2.1 rating in adults 18-49 Wednesday, helping CBS to a solid night. ABC and FOX held up as well, while NBC and The CW struggled.

Debuting in its regular timeslot, NBCs Heartbeat fell half a point from its post-Voice premiere Tuesday to a 0.9. Chicago PD recorded a season-low 1.3, and Law & Order: SVU (1.5) was off a tenth from its last episode.

At The CW, Arrow was also at a season low with a 0.7, and Supernatural tied its low with a 0.6.

Both Rosewood (1.0) and Hells Kitchen (1.2) ticked up for FOX, and ABCs lineup was essentially even with last week.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Four shows adjusted up in adults 18-49 from Wednesdays fast national ratings. CBS Survivor (2.1) and Criminal Minds (2.2) each rose a tenth, as did The Goldbergs (2.0) on ABC and Chicago PD on NBC.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, March 24, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show                      Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers
8 p.m.     Greys Anatomy (ABC)                      2.1   7      7.91
           American Idol (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)           1.7   6      8.02
           NCAA Tournament (CBS) (7-9:16 p.m.)       1.5   6      5.59
           You, Me and the Apocalypse (NBC)          0.6   2      2.68
           Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)  R          0.4   1      1.18
                                                     
9 p.m.     Scandal (ABC)                             1.6   5      6.15
           NCAA Tournament (CBS) (9:16-11:55 p.m.)   2.3   8      6.79
           The Blacklist (NBC)  R                   0.5   2      2.94
           The 100 (The CW)  R                      0.3   1      0.82
                                                     
10 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Catch (ABC)  P                       1.2   4      5.85[/B][/COLOR]
           Shades of Blue (NBC)                      1.0   4      5.13

*Preliminary*:
The premiere of The Catch didnt capture too many viewers for ABC Thursday, debuting with a 1.2 rating in adults 18-49. Thats two tenths off the finale of How to Get Away with Murder a week ago and well below HTGAWMs season average. (It was also below the predictions of most TVBTN readers.)

Greys Anatomy (2.0) was off a tenth from week to week, and Scandal was steady at 1.6. CBS led the night, pending updates, with its coverage of the NCAA Tournament Sweet 16 round. American Idol (1.7) was even for FOX, as was Shades of Blue (1.0) on NBC.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The only new entertainment show with any change from Thursdays fast nationals was Greys Anatomy. The ABC drama adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 2.1, even with last week. (A Blacklist repeat on NBC adjusted down a tenth.) Final numbers for CBS NCAA tournament coverage are also below.


----------



## JYoung

I wonder how much rope NBC is going to give Heartbeat.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, March 25, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
8 p.m.      NCAA Tournament (CBS) (7-9:19 p.m.)     1.3   6      5.16
            Last Man Standing (ABC)  R             0.7   3      4.62
            Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.7   3      3.74
            Sleepy Hollow (FOX)                     0.7   3      2.52
            The Vampire Diaries (The CW)  R        0.2   1      0.64
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Dr. Ken (ABC)                           0.7   3      5.23
                                                    
9 p.m.      NCAA Tournament (CBS 9:19-11:48 p.m.)   1.8   7      5.98
            Shark Tank (ABC)  R                    0.9   4      4.40
            Grimm (NBC)                             0.9   4      4.32
            Second Chance (FOX)                     0.5   2      2.09
            The Originals (The CW)  R              0.2   1      0.53
                                                    
10 p.m.     Dateline (NBC)                          1.0   4      4.96
            20/20 (ABC)                             0.9   4      4.90

*Preliminary*:
CBS continuing NCAA Tournament coverage led Fridays ratings fairly easily with a 1.6 in adults 18-49, pending updates. Thats down 0.3 from Thursdays games.

FOXs Sleepy Hollow took a hit, falling 0.2 vs. last week to a series low 0.6. Second Chance, meanwhile, was even with last weeks 0.5. NBCs Grimm (0.9), the only other new scripted show for the evening, was on par with last weeks fast national number (it adjusted up to 1.0 in the finals).

*Revisions/Finals*:
The only entertainment show with any change from Fridays fast national ratings is Sleepy Hollow. It adjusted up 0.1 in adults 18-49 to a 0.7 rating, which avoids a new season low but ties it previous low mark. Final ratings for CBS NCAA Tournament games are also listed.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, March 27, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show                     Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
7 p.m.      60 Minutes (CBS)                        0.9   3       7.37
            Amer.Funniest Home Videos (ABC)  R     0.8   3       4.58
            Little Big Shots (NBC)  R              0.7   3       4.03
            Grease Live (FOX) (7-10 p.m.)  R       0.4   2       1.54
                                                    
8 p.m.      Little Big Shots (NBC)                  1.9   6      10.57
            Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.0   3       8.50
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.0   3       3.51
                                                    
9 p.m.      The Carmichael Show (NBC)               1.0   3       4.42
            The Good Wife (CBS)                     0.9   3       7.51
            The Family (ABC)                        0.6   2       2.61
                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Crowded (NBC)                           0.8   2       3.52
                                                    
10 p.m.     Quantico (ABC)                          0.9   3       3.39
            Elementary (CBS)                        0.8   3       5.16
            Hollywood Game Night (NBC)              0.7   3       2.71

*Preliminary*:
Easter Sunday was a weak night across the broadcast networks, as just about everything was on the low side of its average. Little Big Shots (1.9 rating in adults 18-49) led the night, but it was off 0.7 (27 percent) vs. last week.

Also at NBC, The Carmichael Show (1.0) fell three tenths week to week, and Crowded (0.8) came down two tenths from a week ago.

ABCs Once Upon a Time (1.0) and Quantico (0.9) each dipped 0.1 to season and series lows. Madam Secretary and The Good Wife also were down a tenth apiece for CBS, while Elementary held at 0.8.

With Sunday being a holiday, the networks will likely classify their programming as specials, which means these numbers wont count against their official season averages.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The only change from Sundays early 18-49 ratings was a 0.1 uptick for 60 Minutes, which adjusted up to a 0.9. Just about every original will be classified as a special for Easter, so the below-average ratings wont count against shows season averages.


----------



## astrohip

Last Ratings post for about two weeks. I'm off to South Africa, stopping in Dubai for a couple days on the way. Lion hunting! (Well, with a camera...)

Link to the main TVbytheNumbers Daily Rating page:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/category/daily-ratings/


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'll try to remember to post ratings in your absence. Have fun!


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> I'll try to remember to post ratings in your absence. Have fun!


Thanks. Will do!


----------



## Steveknj

Have an awesome time and say hi to Simba for us!!


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, April 10, 2016
*


Code:


Time           Show                    Adults 18-49 Rating/Shr    Viewers 
7 p.m.         Masters overrun (CBS)                   2.5  10      13.91
               Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    0.9   4       4.77
               Little Big Shots (NBC)  R              0.8   3       5.77
               Bordertown (FOX)                        0.5   2       1.19
                                                       
7:30 p.m.      60 Minutes (CBS) (7:30-8:30 p.m.)       1.6   6      11.99
               Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)            0.5   2       1.09
                                                       
8 p.m.         Little Big Shots (NBC)                  2.0   6      12.27
               Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.2   4       3.75
               The Simpsons (FOX)                      1.2   4       2.55
                                                       
8:30 p.m.      Madam Secretary (CBS) (8:30-9:30 p.m.)  1.1   4       9.86
               Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.1   4       2.35
                                                       
9 p.m.         The Carmichael Show (NBC)               1.1   4       5.40
               Family Guy (FOX)  R                    1.2   4       2.47
               The Family (ABC)                        0.8   2       3.15
                                                       
9:30 p.m.      The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.1   3       2.70
               Crowded (NBC)                           0.9   3       4.19
               Elementary (CBS) (9:30-10:30 p.m.)      0.9   3       6.38
                                                       
10 p.m.        Dateline (NBC)                          1.1   4       4.79
               Quantico (ABC)                          1.1   3       3.57
                                                       
10:30 p.m.     Elementary (CBS) (10:30-11:30 p.m.)     0.9   3       6.04

*Preliminary*:
_Note: CBS coverage of The Masters golf tournament ran into primetime and could result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

Sunday was a slightly better night for the broadcast networks than the past couple Sundays have been, with a number of shows improving on their ratings.

Little Big Shots led the nights non-sports offerings with a 2.0 in adults 18-49, up 0.2 from last week. The Carmichael Show (1.2) and Crowded (1.0) also improved by two tenths for NBC.

At FOX, other than a Family Guy rerun everything was up over last week. The Last Man on Earth (1.1, +0.2) had the biggest gain, while the networks four other comedies each rose a tenth.

The Family also rose a tenth to 0.8 for ABC, while Once Upon a Time (1.1) and Quantico (1.0) were even with last weeks numbers. CBS prime-time lineup started about a half-hour late because of The Masters, but pending updates Madam Secretary (1.1) is also up. Elementary aired two episodes, both of which drew 0.9s, up from 0.8 two weeks ago.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Sundays final ratings contain a number of adjustments from the fast national numbers  although none on the network, CBS, that had live sports carry into primetime.

ABCs Once Upon a Time (1.2 in adults 18-49) and Quantico (1.1) each adjusted up a tenth of a point. The Simpsons (1.2) also bumped up a tenth on FOX. NBCs comedies The Carmichael Show (1.1) and Crowded (0.9) each came down a tenth, though both are still ahead of the previous weeks ratings.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Welcome back, Astro! As you can see, I forgot to fill in for you while you were gone.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, April 11, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (millions)
8 p.m.      The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)        2.3   7       10.41
            DWtS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.0   7       12.51
            Supergirl (CBS)                    1.3   5        6.12
            Gotham (FOX)                       1.2   4        3.71
            Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)       0.2   1        0.77
                                               
9 p.m.      Scorpion (CBS)                     1.6   5        8.60
            Lucifer (FOX)                      1.1   3        3.44
            Jane the Virgin (The CW)           0.5   2        0.93
                                               
10 p.m.     Blindspot (NBC)                    1.4   5        5.53
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)            1.3   4        8.24
            Castle (ABC)                       1.1   4        6.44

*Preliminary*:
Dancing With the Stars was Mondays biggest gainer in the ratings, scoring a 2.0 in adults 18-49 and rising 0.2 vs. last week. Most of the rest of the broadcast slate was even or down a little.

Also on ABC, Castle (1.1) was even with last week. CBS Supergirl had the steepest drop of the night, falling 0.4 vs. its Flash crossover two weeks ago and finishing with a 1.3. Scorpion (1.6) was even with its last episode, and NCIS: Los Angeles ticked up.

The Voice (2.2) dipped a tenth for NBC with its first live episode of the spring, while Blindspot was even with last weeks fast nationals at 1.4 (it adjusted down to 1.3 in the finals). FOXs Gotham and Lucifer are each off a tenth. The CW was pre-empted in Chicago, so accurate numbers for Crazy Ex-Girlfriend and Jane the Virgin wont be available until the afternoon.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The Voice was the only show to rise in aduts 18-49 vs. Mondays early ratings. It finished with a 2.3, down two tenths of a point from last week.

Both of The CWs shows adjusted down after factoring out a baseball pre-emption in Chicago. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend drew a 0.2, off two tenths from its inflated fast nationals and down a tenth from its last episode. Jane the Virgin came down a tenth to 0.4, even with its last original.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, April 12, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show            Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers (millions)
8 p.m.        The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)      2.3   8     10.81
              NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  R      1.2   4      9.05
              New Girl (FOX)                   1.1   4      2.65
              Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)  R     0.8   3      3.50
              iZombie (The CW)                 0.5   2      1.36
                                               
8:30 p.m.     The Real ONeals (ABC)  R       0.7   3      2.70
              Grandfathered (FOX)  R          0.6   2      1.66
                                               
9 p.m.        NCIS (CBS)  R                   1.3   4      9.99
              Agents of SHIELD (ABC)           1.0   3      3.01
              Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)         0.9   3      2.07
              iZombie (The CW)  F             0.5   2      1.22
                                               
9:30 p.m.     The Grinder (FOX)                0.6   2      1.56
                                               
10 p.m.       [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Game of Silence (NBC)  P        1.4   5      6.41[/B][/COLOR]
              NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  R      1.2   4      9.04
              Beyond the Tank (ABC)            0.5   2      2.07

*Preliminary*:
NBCs new drama Game of Silence got off to a decent start Tuesday with a 1.5 rating in adults 18-49. That matches the demo rating for Chicago Fire in the timeslot last week, albeit without The Voice (which scored a 2.2) as a direct lead-in.

Game of Silence moves to its regular home on Thursday. The last drama to premiere after The Voice, Heartbeat, fell half a point (1.4 to 0.9) in its time-period debut.

The season finale of iZombie, meanwhile, scored a 0.5, as did the new episode preceding it. Both were up over last weeks 0.4, and the finale was even with last seasons closer.

The just-renewed New Girl (1.1) rose two tenths vs. its last episode for FOX, while Brooklyn Nine-Nine (0.9) and The Grinder (0.6) were both even with their most recent outings. Agents of SHIELD improved a tenth over last week to 1.0.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three shows, two on NBC and one on ABC, had their ratings change a bit from Tuesdays fast nationals to the finals. NBCs The Voice adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 2.3. The premiere of Game of Silence, meanwhile, came down a tenth to a 1.4, equaling the debut of Heartbeat behind The Voice three weeks ago.

Beyond the Tank (0.5) also adjusted down by 0.1 for ABC.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, April 13, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                   Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8 p.m.       Survivor (CBS)                          1.9   7     8.39
             The Voice (NBC)                         1.7   6     8.88
             The Middle (ABC)                        1.7   6     6.98
             Rosewood (FOX)                          1.2   4     4.53
             Arrow (The CW)  R                      0.2   1     1.00
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    The Goldbergs (ABC)                     1.9   7     6.29
                                                     
9 p.m.       Empire (FOX)                            3.8  12    10.11
             Modern Family (ABC)                     2.2   7     7.44
             Criminal Minds (CBS)                    1.7   6     8.81
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Strong (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)  P            1.0   3     3.33[/B][/COLOR]
             Supernatural (The CW)  R               0.3   1     0.93
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    Black-ish (ABC)                         1.5   5     5.67
                                                     
10 p.m.      Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)    1.5   5     7.91
             Nashville (ABC)                         0.9   3     4.12

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Wednesday, including lower-than-average numbers for several of the nights top shows and a series debut that doesnt live up to its name:

The Voice hit a series low for a regular episode Wednesday, scoring a 1.7 in adults 18-49. Excluding clip shows, its the first time the show has gone below 2.0 in the demo, and it finished two tenths of a point behind Survivor (1.9, even with last week).

The premiere of NBCs fitness competition Strong was, uh, rather weak, averaging 1.0 for its two hours.

There was a general downward trend on Wednesday. Empire (3.8) was off half a point for FOX, though it was still the nights top show by a wide margin. Modern Family is currently at a series-low 2.2, down 0.1 from last weeks finals. ABCs other comedies and Nashville are all even with last weeks fast nationals.

Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders ran counter to the nights trend, rising 0.3 vs. last week to a 1.5.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three ABC shows had changes from their fast national ratings Wednesday to the finals. The Goldbergs adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.8. Black-ish (1.5) and Nashville (0.9) each adjusted down a tenth.

A repeat of Arrow (0.2) on The CW also adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, April 14, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8 p.m.       Greys Anatomy (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)        2.2   8     7.97
             The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.6   6     8.62
             Bones (FOX)                             0.9   4     4.40
             Strong (NBC)                            0.8   3     3.28
             Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)            0.7   3     1.98
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    The Odd Couple (CBS)                    1.5   6     7.10
                                                     
9 p.m.       Mom (CBS)                               1.5   5     7.46
             The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.4   5     6.74
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]American Grit (FOX)  P                 0.8   3     2.35[/B][/COLOR]
             The 100 (The CW)                        0.4   1     1.08
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    2 Broke Girls (CBS)                     1.5   5     6.25
                                                     
10 p.m.      The Catch (ABC)                         1.0   4     4.76
             Rush Hour (CBS)                         0.9   3     4.26
             Game of Silence (NBC)                   0.8   3     3.90

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Thursday, which saw a number of shows, both new and returning, fall below 1.0 in adults 18-49 and slight lifts for a couple of veterans:

The good news in the ratings was that Greys Anatomy (2.2 in adults 18-49 with a two-hour episode), The Blacklist (1.3) and 2 Broke Girls (1.5) were all up slightly from last week. And  lets see  thats about it.

The rest of CBS lineup was on par with last week, with The Odd Couple (1.5) falling a tenth from its premiere and Mom (1.5) and Rush Hour (0.9) even. The Big Bang Theory aired a rerun. Legends of Tomorrow held last weeks 0.7, and The 100 is even with last weeks final rating of 0.4 (although down from its 0.5 in the fast nationals a week ago).

At FOX, Bones (0.9) returned off a tenth from its last episode in the fall, while the premiere of American Grit managed only a 0.8. The Catch (1.0) was off a tenth for ABC, and flanking The Blacklist, the time-period debuts of Strong and Game of Silence each posted 0.8s.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The Blacklist was the only first-run show Thursday whose 18-49 rating changed from the fast nationals to the finals. It adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.4, a four-episode high. A Big Bang Theory rerun on CBS also adjusted up a tenth to 1.6; everything else held onto its early number.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Crazy that a rerun of Big Bang Theory was the second highest rated show of the night, beating everything else on CBS, and everything on NBC and FOX.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, April 15, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share      Viewers 
8 p.m.       Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.1   4        6.34
             The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.0   4        5.47
             Caught on Camera w/Nick C. (NBC)        0.6   2        3.20
             Hells Kitchen (FOX)  R                0.5   2        1.83
             The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.4   1        1.02
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Dr. Ken (ABC)                           1.0   4        4.70
                                                     
9 p.m.       Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.3   5        5.63
             Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4        8.34
             Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    0.9   3        2.98
             Grimm (NBC)                             0.8   3        3.75
             The Originals (The CW)                  0.3   1        0.86
                                                     
10 p.m.      Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.3   5       10.41
             20/20 (ABC)                             1.0   4        5.05
             Dateline (NBC)                          1.0   4        4.49

*Preliminary*:
Both CBS and ABC tied for the lead shows of the night this week, with Blue Bloods and Shark Tank both coming in with 1.3 ratings in adults 18-49. This marks a one tenth increase for both series as well vs. their 1.2 ratings last week. Following a minor dip as well, Last Man Standing bumped up from a 1.0 to a 1.1 this week.

Hawaii Five-O stayed steady with a 1.1 for the second week in a row, while Dr. Ken increased one tenth from a 0.9 to a 1.0 this week. The Vampire Diaries managed to keep its 0.4 streak going as well, though The CWs The Originals dipped slightly from its previous 0.4 to a 0.3 this time around.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The only change from Fridays fast national ratings to the finals was an uptick for The Amazing Race. The show adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.0.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, April 17, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
7 p.m.      60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.0   4       10.45
            Americas Fun.Home Videos (ABC)  R     1.0   4        4.57
            Little Big Shots (NBC)  R              0.8   3        5.00
            Bordertown (FOX)                        0.5   2        1.19
                                                    
7:30 p.m.   Cooper Barretts Guide (FOX)            0.4   2        1.04
                                                    
8 p.m.      Little Big Shots (NBC)                  1.7   6       10.66
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.2   4        3.76
            Madam Secretary (CBS)                   0.9   3        9.57
            The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.9   3        2.00
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.0   3        2.18
                                                    
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                        1.4   4        2.93
            Crowded (NBC)                           1.1   4        5.15
            The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.0   3        8.55
            The Family (ABC)                        0.8   2        2.98
                                                    
9:30 p.m.   The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.1   3        2.52
            Crowded (NBC)                           0.9   3        4.03
                                                    
10 p.m.     Dateline (NBC)                          1.2   4        5.94
            Quantico (ABC)                          1.0   4        3.66
            Elementary (CBS)                        0.7   2        5.51

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Sunday, which feature exactly zero shows making it to a 2.0 rating in adults 18-49 and a steady return for a FOX staple:

Sunday was a pretty modest night in the ratings on broadcast, with no show making it to a 2.0 in adults 18-49. Little Big Shots got closest with a 1.8, but it was down 0.2 from the previous week.

Family Guy (1.4) was the nights top scripted show, equaling the rating from its last episode a month earlier. Also at FOX, Bobs Burgers (1.0) fell 0.1 vs. last week, while The Last Man on Earth (1.1) was steady. A double helping of Crowded (1.2 and 1.0) on NBC was in line with the fast nationals for it and The Carmichael Show last week (both adjusted down in the finals). Once Upon a Time (1.1) and Quantico (1.0) were also even for ABC.

CBS Madam Secretary (0.9) and Elementary (0.7) were both down 0.2 vs. a week ago, while The Good Wife (0.9) was even with its last episode.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Several shows had changes to their adults 18-49 ratings in Sundays fast nationals. ABCs Once Upon a Time (1.2), CBS The Good Wife (1.0) and FOXs Bordertown (0.5) all adjusted up a tenth of a point. An Americas Funniest Home Videos rerun (1.0) also adjusted up.

NBCs Little Big Shots (1.7) and both episodes of Crowded (1.1 and 0.9), on the other hand, adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, April 18, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
8 p.m.      The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)        2.2   7      10.07
            DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)             1.6   5      10.95
            Supergirl (CBS)  F                1.3   4       6.11
            Gotham (FOX)                       1.2   4       3.72
            Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)  F   0.3   1       0.82
                                               
9 p.m.      Scorpion (CBS)                     1.5   5       8.35
            Lucifer (FOX)                      1.3   4       3.81
            Jane the Virgin (The CW)           0.4   1       0.96
                                               
10 p.m.     Blindspot (NBC)                    1.3   4       5.46
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)            1.2   4       7.79
            Castle (ABC)                       1.0   3       5.86

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Monday, which are pretty unimpressive all around and include a downturn for one season finale and a slight improvement for another:

The season finale of Supergirl recorded its lowest 18-49 rating of the season, 1.2 (-0.1 vs. last week), on a down night for CBS and the broadcast networks in general. Scorpion (1.5) and NCIS: Los Angeles (1.2) were also off a tenth.

The nights other finale, Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, is currently up week to week for The CW. It scored a 0.3, in line with its average and a 0.1 improvement on last week.

Both The Voice (2.2, -0.1) and Dancing With the Stars (1.6, -0.4) were off from last week. Castle also dipped a tenth for ABC, and Blindspots 1.3 is off a tenth for NBC.

At FOX, Gotham (1.2) was even with last week, and Lucifer bucked the downward trend by improving two tenths over last week. Jane the Virgin held at 0.4 for The CW.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Two shows, both on CBS, had adjustments from Mondays fast national ratings to the finals. The season finale of Supergirl adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.3, tying its season low but even with last week. NCIS: Los Angeles, meanwhile, adjusted down a tenth to 1.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, April 19, 2016*


Code:


Time          Show           Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers
8 p.m.        NCIS (CBS)                       1.9   7     14.80
              The Voice (NBC)                  1.8   7      9.79
              The Flash (The CW)               1.2   4      3.03
              New Girl (FOX) (8-9 p.m.)        0.8   3      1.92
              Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)  R     0.8   3      3.06
                                               
8:30 p.m.     The Real ONeals (ABC)           0.8   3      2.98
                                               
9 p.m.        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)          1.6   5     12.22
              Chicago Med (NBC)                1.6   5      8.16
              Agents of SHIELD (ABC)           0.9   3      2.85
              Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)  F     0.9   3      2.02
              [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Containment (The CW)  P         0.5   2      1.67[/B][/COLOR]
                                               
9:30 p.m.     The Grinder (FOX)                0.6   2      1.50
                                               
10 p.m.       Chicago Fire (NBC)               1.7   6      8.17
              Limitless (CBS)                  1.1   4      5.63
              Beyond the Tank (ABC)            0.5   2      1.98

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Tuesday, which are pretty unimpressive all around and feature a CW premiere in line with what came before it in the time period:

The CWs new drama Containment premiered to a 0.6 rating in adults 18-49 Tuesday, slightly above the season average for iZombie in the timeslot. It came out of a below-average Flash, which tied its season low at 1.1.

With the exception of NBCs Chicago Med (1.6) and Chicago Fire (1.7), both of which are currently up vs. their last episodes, it was a pretty slow night. The Voice (1.8) fell four tenths vs. last week, and NCIS (1.8) was off 0.2 in setting a new season low. NCIS: New Orleans (1.6) dipped 0.1, and Limitless was flat at 1.1.

At FOX New Girl (0.9 and 0.8) put up below-average numbers with back to back episodes, while Brooklyn Nine-Nines season finale was even with last weeks 0.9. The Grinder was flat with a 0.6. ABCs The Real ONeals (0.8) fell two tenths with a repeat Fresh Off the Boat as a lead-in, and Agents of SHIELD was down a tenth to 0.9.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Both of The CWs shows, along with one from CBS, had changes from their Tuesday fast national numbers to the finals. The Flash adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.2, thereby avoiding tying its season low of 1.1. The premiere of Containment, meanwhile, adjusted down to 0.5, on par with iZombies average in the same time period.

CBS NCIS adjusted up a tenth to 1.9, although thats still a season low. A Fresh Off the Boat rerun on ABC (0.8) also adjusted up a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, April 20, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers
8 p.m.        Survivor (CBS)                          2.0   7       9.27
              Rosewood (FOX)                          1.2   5       4.64
              The Middle (ABC)  R                    1.1   4       4.54
              Heartbeat (NBC)                         0.7   3       3.96
              Arrow (The CW)  R                      0.3   1       1.09
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     The Goldbergs (ABC)  R                 1.2   4       4.07
                                                      
9 p.m.        Empire (FOX)                            3.7  12       9.56
              Criminal Minds (CBS)                    1.7   6       9.14
              Modern Family (ABC)  R                 1.2   4       4.15
              Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  R              0.7   3       3.58
              Supernatural (The CW)  R               0.3   1       0.87
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     Black-ish (ABC)  R                     1.0   3       3.51
                                                      
10 p.m.       Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)    1.3   4       7.55
              Chicago PD (NBC)  R                    0.8   3       4.02
              Nashville (ABC)                         0.8   3       3.71

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Wednesday, which feature a bunch of repeats and, among those shows that were in originals, mostly flat or declining ratings:

Wednesday was a ho-hum night in the broadcast ratings, with ABC, NBC and The CW filling most or all of their schedules with reruns. Of the shows that were in originals, only Survivor (2.0 in adults 18-49) and Heartbeat (0.8) were up week to week.

FOXs Empire (3.6) dipped two tenths vs. last week but remained the nights top show by a wide margin. Rosewood was steady with last weeks 1.2. CBS Criminal Minds (1.7) was also even, but Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (1.3) fell two tenths.

ABCs Nashville was down 0.1 from last week.

*Revisions/Finals:*
On a rerun-heavy Wednesday, two original shows had changes to their 18-49 ratings from the early numbers to the finals. Empire adjusted up a tenth of a point to 3.7, putting it just 0.1 behind last weeks airing. NBCs Heartbeat, meanwhile, adjusted down a tenth to 0.7, tying its low to date.

A handful of reruns also adjusted: The Goldbergs (1.2) went up a tenth, and Black-ish (1.0) and Law & Order: SVU (0.7) came down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, April 21, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
8 p.m.        The Big Bang Theory (CBS)           3.2   12       14.16
              Greys Anatomy (ABC)                2.0    8        7.65
              Bones (FOX)                         0.9    3        4.38
              Strong (NBC)                        0.8    3        3.04
              Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)        0.6    2        1.78
                                                  
8:30 p.m.     The Odd Couple (CBS)                1.7    6        8.64
                                                  
9 p.m.        Mom (CBS)                           1.8    6        8.31
              Scandal (ABC)                       1.5    5        6.00
              The Blacklist (NBC)                 1.3    4        7.02
              American Grit (FOX)                 0.7    2        2.17
              The 100 (The CW)                    0.4    1        1.15
                                                  
9:30 p.m.     2 Broke Girls (CBS)                 1.7    6        6.93
                                                  
10 p.m.       Rush Hour (CBS)                     1.0    4        4.65
              The Catch (ABC)                     0.9    3        4.60
              Game of Silence (NBC)               0.7    2        3.35

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Thursday, which feature improved ratings for three of CBS four comedies and a dip for ABCs TGIT lineup and NBCs newest drama:

Thursday was an above-average night for CBS comedies not named The Big Bang Theory. While that show was flat in adults 18-49 (3.1) vs. its last episode, The Odd Couple (1.7), Mom (1.8) and 2 Broke Girls (1.8) all improved on last week and either set or matched season highs. Rush Hour (1.0) also ticked up.

On the other hand, ABC fell a bit. Greys Anatomy (2.0) and Scandal (1.5) each dipped 0.2 from their most recent episodes, and The Catch was down a tenth to 0.9. FOXs Bones (0.8) and American Grit (0.7) each fell a tenth as well, as did Game of Silence (0.7) on NBC.

NBCs Strong (0.8) and The Blacklist (1.3) and The CWs Legends of Tomorrow (0.7) and The 100 (0.4) all held steady with last week.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Four shows had changes from Thursdays early ratings to the finals  two going up and two down.

CBS The Big Bang Theory (3.2 in adults 18-49) and FOXs Bones (0.9) each adjusted up a tenth of a point. Legends of Tomorrow (0.6) and 2 Broke Girls (1.7), on the other hand, each came down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, April 22, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.       Last Man Standing (ABC)  F             1.0   4    5.94
             The Amazing Race (CBS)                  1.0   4    5.43
             Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.7   3    3.26
             Hells Kitchen (FOX)  R                0.5   2    1.75
             The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.4   2    1.02
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Dr. Ken (ABC)  F                       0.9   4    4.59
                                                     
9 p.m.       Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.2   4    5.40
             Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4    8.01
             Grimm (NBC)                             0.9   3    3.89
             Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    0.9   3    2.96
             Containment (The CW)  R                0.2   1    0.73
                                                     
10 p.m.      20/20 (ABC)                             1.2   5    5.69
             Blue Bloods (CBS)  R                   0.9   3    7.73
             Dateline (NBC)                          0.9   3    4.03

*Preliminary*:
Friday was a fairly quiet night in the broadcast ratings, with only ABCs 20/20 (1.3), which devoted an hour to the life and death of Prince, definitely improving on last weeks performance.

The season finales of Last Man Standing (1.0) and Dr. Ken (0.9) on ABC were each off a tenth from last week, tying their season lows. Shark Tank (1.2) also came down a tenth.

At CBS, Hawaii Five-0 equaled last weeks 1.1, but The Amazing Race fell a tenth to 1.0. Hells Kitchen was also steady for FOX at 0.9.

The Vampire Diaries (0.5) and Grimm (0.9) are currently up vs. last week, but they may not hold as The CW affiliate in Chicago and the NBC affiliate in San Francisco aired major league baseball games Friday.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The Vampire Diaries was pre-empted in Chicago Friday for a Cubs game, so its no surprise that its ratings came down some from the fast nationals. The show adjusted down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 0.4. A rerun of the Containment pilot also adjusted down a tenth to 0.2.

ABCs 20/20 also came down a tenth in the finals to a 1.2.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, April 24, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
7 p.m.       Americas Funn. Home Videos (ABC)       1.2   5      5.01
             60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.0   4     10.05
             Little Big Shots (NBC)  R              0.7   3      4.35
             Bordertown (FOX)                        0.4   2      1.16
                                                     
7:30 p.m.    The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.6   2      1.36
                                                     
8 p.m.       Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.2   4      3.85
             The Simpsons (FOX)                      1.2   4      2.77
             Little Big Shots (NBC)  R              1.1   4      6.98
             Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.0   3      9.57
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.1   3      2.35
                                                     
9 p.m.       The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.0   3      8.49
             Family Guy (FOX)  R                    1.0   3      2.21
             The Family (ABC)                        0.8   2      2.92
             The Carmichael Show (NBC)               0.7   2      3.55
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             0.9   3      2.13
             Crowded (NBC)                           0.7   2      3.00
                                                     
10 p.m.      Quantico (ABC)                          1.0   3      3.46
             Dateline (NBC)                          0.9   3      4.29
             Elementary (CBS)                        0.7   3      5.15

*Preliminary*:
Sunday was a weak night on the broadcast networks, with Once Upon a Time and The Simpsons (each 1.2 in adults 18-49, even with their last new episodes) leading primetime.

NBCs comedies The Carmichael Show and Crowded (0.7 each) took a hit without an original Little Big Shots as a lead-in (to say nothing of Game of Thrones premiering on HBO at the same time). The Last Man on Earth (0.9) was also down 0.2 for FOX.

CBS dramas were fairly steady vs. last week, with Madam Secretary rising by a tenth of a point to 1.0 and The Good Wife (1.0) and Elementary (0.7) even. ABCs Quantico (1.0) and The Family (0.8) were also steady.

*Revisions/Finals:*
All of Sundays broadcast shows held their 18-49 ratings from the fast nationals in the finals. Updated viewer totals and network averages are above.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow. A Sunday night in season where the highest-rated show on the networks was 1.2. That's pretty crazy.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow. A Sunday night in season where the highest-rated show on the networks was 1.2. That's pretty crazy.


And the highest rated shows are three old-fogey CBS shows--60 Minutes, Madame Sec, The Good Wife.

Clearly young people aren't watching network TV on Sundays.

GoT, FtWD, etc., are pulling eyeballs I guess. I'll post some Sunday cable ratings later...


----------



## BrettStah

Is there a combined list you could use instead of Network Only or Cable Only?


----------



## aindik

BrettStah said:


> Is there a combined list you could use instead of Network Only or Cable Only?


IIRC, cable ratings are different. Network ratings are a percentage of households with a TV set. Cable ratings are a percentage of households with a subscription TV package.


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> Is there a combined list you could use instead of Network Only or Cable Only?


Plus, they are different reports. No easy way to integrate. Not really any way actually. One is by time period, the other is viewer ranked.


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> Plus, they are different reports. No easy way to integrate. Not really any way actually. One is by time period, the other is viewer ranked.


Ah, gotcha. I just recall hearing every so often that The Walking Dead had more viewers than anything on the networks, so I was hoping for a combined list that showed the popular cable shows.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday cable ratings: Game of Thrones opens slightly lower, still dominant*

Season 6 of Game of Thrones debuted to slightly smaller ratings than the opening of Season 5 did in 2015, but it was still far and away the No. 1 show on TV Sunday.

The HBO series scored a 4.0 same-day rating in adults 18-49 and 7.94 million viewers for its premiere. Thats off a little from the 4.2 and 8 million viewers for its opener a year ago.

HBO notes that two replays later in the night and early figures from HBO Go and HBO Now push the total to 10.7 million viewers, a same-day record for the show.

Also Sunday, Silicon Valley premiered to a 1.0 and 1.32 million viewers, while Veep drew a 0.5 and 1.1 million people. Fear the Walking Dead scored a 2.1 in the demo, down from 2.5 the previous week.

Top cable shows among adults 18-49 for Sunday, April 24, 2016


Code:


Show                        Net        Time       Viewers   18-49 rating
GAME OF THRONES             HBOM       9:07 PM      7,944     4.0
FEAR THE WALKING DEAD       AMC        9:00 PM      4,726     2.1
NBA PLAYOFFS                TNT        8:52 PM      4,484     1.9
NBA PLAYOFFS                TNT        6:09 PM      3,081     1.2
SILICON VALLEY              HBOM       10:03 PM     1,863     1.0
INSIDE THE NBA PLAYOFFS     TNT        11:22 PM     2,210     1.0
FAMILY GUY                  ADSM       10:30 PM     2,001     1.0
FAMILY GUY                  ADSM       10:00 PM     1,860     0.9
BIG BANG THEORY, THE        TBSC       10:00 PM     2,228     0.9
BIG BANG THEORY, THE        TBSC       9:30 PM      2,219     0.8
NAKED AND AFRAID            DISC       10:00 PM     2,226     0.8
RICK & MORTY                ADSM       11:00 PM     1,628     0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE        TBSC       9:00 PM      2,117     0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE        TBSC       10:30 PM     2,005     0.8
BIG BANG THEORY, THE        TBSC       8:30 PM      2,104     0.8
TALKING DEAD: FEAR          AMC        10:02 PM     1,688     0.7
ROBOT CHICKEN               ADSM       11:30 PM     1,427     0.7
MIKE TYSON MYSTERIES        ADSM       11:45 PM     1,320     0.7
BIG BANG THEORY, THE        TBSC       8:00 PM      1,884     0.7


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, April 25, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show            Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)       2.0   7     9.49
             DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)            1.8   6    11.75
             Mike & Molly (CBS)                1.3   4     6.90
             Gotham (FOX)  R                  0.6   2     2.01
             Reign (The CW)                    0.3   1     0.92
                                               
8:30 p.m.    The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R     1.2   4     6.08
                                               
9 p.m.       Scorpion (CBS)  F                1.6   5     8.98
             Lucifer (FOX)  F                 1.3   4     3.89
             Jane the Virgin (The CW)          0.4   1     0.84
                                               
10 p.m.      Blindspot (NBC)                   1.4   5     5.58
             NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)           1.2   4     7.87
             Castle (ABC)                      1.1   3     6.19

*Preliminary*:_
Note: The NBC affiliate in Portland, Ore., carried an NBA game, so ratings for the network could be subject to greater than usual revisions in the finals._

The numbers for Monday, which saw two shows return after long hiatuses and two season finales in line with their series recent performances:

The return of Mike & Molly to CBS scored a 1.3 in adults 18-49 Monday night, below the shows prior season average of 1.6 but in line with the last few episodes of Supergirl in the timeslot. The CWs Reign also returned after a long break; its 0.3 was on par with its season average and that of previous time-period occupant Crazy Ex-Girlfriend.

The season finale of Scorpion (1.6) was up a tenth vs. last week but down 0.6 from the Season 1 closer. NCIS: Los Angeles also rose a tenth to a 1.2. Lucifer ended its first season on FOX with a 1.3, even with last week.

At ABC, Dancing With the Stars (1.8) was up 0.2 vs. last week, and Castle (1.1) improved a tenth. The Voice (2.1) was off a tenth for NBC, but Blindspot improved a tenth to 1.4, pending updates. Jane the Virgin was steady at 0.4 for The CW.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Most of Mondays 18-49 ratings carried through from the fast nationals to the finals. The lone exception was The Voice, which adjusted down a tenth of a point to a 2.0, its Monday low so far this season.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, April 26, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show          Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC)                 2.0   7     10.07
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)        1.3   5      4.70
             The Flash (The CW)              1.3   5      3.39
             NCIS (CBS)  R                  1.2   4     10.25
             New Girl (FOX)                  1.0   4      2.42
                                             
8:30 p.m.    The Real ONeals (ABC)          1.0   4      3.46
             Grandfathered (FOX)             0.6   2      1.78
                                             
9 p.m.       Chicago Med (NBC)               1.8   6      9.00
             NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  R     1.2   4      8.73
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)          1.0   3      3.22
             New Girl (FOX)                  0.8   3      1.87
             Containment (The CW)            0.5   2      1.56
                                             
9:30 p.m.    New Girl (FOX)  R              0.6   2      1.69
                                             
10 p.m.      Chicago Fire (NBC)              1.7   6      8.22
             Limitless (CBS)  F             1.1   4      5.63
             Beyond the Tank (ABC)           0.5   2      2.03

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Tuesday, which saw a number of shows improve on last weeks numbers and a finale that was on par with the shows recent performance:

The season finale of Limitless on CBS scored a 1.1 rating in adults 18-49, even with last week and with four of its last five episodes of the season.

Several other shows improved their numbers vs. a week ago. Chicago Med scored a 1.8 for NBC, the top scripted performance of the night. It was up two tenths vs. last week. Fresh Off the Boat (1.3) and The Real ONeals (1.0) were also up 0.2 for ABC.

The Flash (1.3) and Containment (0.6) each rose a tenth over last weeks numbers for The CW. ABCs Agents of SHIELD (1.0) and the first of two New Girl episodes on FOX (1.0) were also up a tenth (the second, at 9 p.m. ET, scored a 0.8). So was The Voice, which drew a 1.9.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Two shows airing new episodes Tuesday had their 18-49 ratings change from the fast nationals to the finals. The Voice bumped up a tenth of a point to a 2.0 for NBC, while The CWs Containment adjusted down a tenth to 0.5, even with its premiere last week.

A pair of reruns also had adjustments. NCIS: New Orleans (1.2) went up a tenth, while a New Girl encore on FOX went down a tenth to 0.6.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, April 27, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers
8 p.m.       Survivor (CBS)                          2.1   8      9.47
             The Middle (ABC)                        1.7   6      6.72
             Rosewood (FOX)                          1.3   5      4.86
             Arrow (The CW)                          0.9   3      2.27
             Heartbeat (NBC)                         0.8   3      4.49
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    The Goldbergs (ABC)  clip show         1.6   6      5.79
                                                     
9 p.m.       Empire (FOX)                            3.8  12     10.03
             Modern Family (ABC)  R                 1.3   4      4.96
             Criminal Minds (CBS)  R                1.0   3      5.44
             Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  R              0.8   3      3.58
             Supernatural (The CW)                   0.7   2      1.67
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    Black-ish (ABC)                         1.5   5      4.97
                                                     
10 p.m.      Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)    1.2   4      6.58
             Nashville (ABC)                         0.8   3      3.77
             Chicago PD (NBC)  R                    0.7   2      3.72

*Preliminary*:
Empire remained on top by a wide margin Wednesday, drawing a 3.7 rating in adults 18-49 to match last weeks final number (its up 0.1 from the fast nationals a week ago). Rosewood (1.3) was up a tenth week to week for FOX.

Survivor (2.1) and Nashville (0.9) were also up a tenth vs. last week. ABCs The Middle was down a tenth from its last episode to a 1.6, and Black-ish was steady at 1.5. The Goldbergs got a 1.6 from a clip show.

NBCs Heartbeat (0.8) is currently even with last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted down to 0.7 in the finals). Arrow (0.9) is currently up vs. its last outing, pending updates, while Supernatural is even at 0.7. Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (1.2) fell a tenth for CBS.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three shows had changes to their 18-49 ratings from Wednesdays fast nationals. Empire (3.8) and The Middle (1.7) each adjusted up a tenth of a point, while Nashville (0.8) adjusted down.

Also of note: Arrow and Supernatural held at their early numbers as they ended up not being pre-empted in Chicago; the scheduled baseball game on The CW affiliate there was rained out.


----------



## astrohip

*This is the start of the May Sweeps Month*

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, April 28, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show            Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.        The Big Bang Theory (CBS)         3.4  12    14.13
              Greys Anatomy (ABC)              2.0   7     7.91
              Bones (FOX)                       0.8   3     4.38
              Strong (NBC)                      0.7   2     2.66
              Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)      0.7   2     1.86
                                                
8:30 p.m.     The Odd Couple (CBS)              1.7   6     8.16
                                                
9 p.m.        Mom (CBS)                         1.7   6     8.27
              Scandal (ABC)                     1.6   5     6.25
              The Blacklist (NBC)               1.2   4     6.70
              American Grit (FOX)               0.7   2     2.10
              The 100 (The CW)                  0.4   1     1.27
                                                
9:30 p.m.     2 Broke Girls (CBS)               1.6   5     6.61
                                                
10 p.m.       The Catch (ABC)                   1.0   3     4.58
              Rush Hour (CBS)                   0.9   3     4.32
              Game of Silence (NBC)             0.6   2     3.08

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Thursday, which include a series low for a veteran show but improvements for several other series opposite the NFL draft:

The broadcast networks held up reasonably well opposite coverage of the NFL draft on ESPN and NFL Network Thursday, with several shows improving on last weeks numbers and no serious drops for series that did decline.

The Big Bang Theory (3.3 in adults 18-49), The Odd Couple (1.8), Scandal (1.6), The Catch (1.0) and The 100 (0.5) all are up a tenth of a point vs. last week. Mom, Bones and Legends of Tomorrow, meanwhile, are even.

On the downside, Greys Anatomy fell 0.1 to a 1.9, tying its series low and marking only the second time its ever fallen below 2.0. The Blacklist (1.2) and Rush Hour (0.9) were also off a tenth.

*Revisions/Finals:*
A number of shows had small changes to their 18-49 ratings from Thursdays early numbers. The Big Bang Theory (3.4) and Greys Anatomy each adjusted up a tenth of a point, with Greys moving just ahead of its series low set last season.

Four shows adjusted down a tenth: CBS The Odd Couple (1.7) and The CWs The 100 (0.4) are each even with last weeks rating, while CBS Mom (1.7) and NBCs Game of Silence (0.6) are down 0.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, April 29, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8 p.m.      The Amazing Race (CBS)                  0.9   4     5.44
            Shark Tank (ABC)  R                    0.8   3     4.09
            Caught on Camera w Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.7   3     3.47
            Hells Kitchen (FOX)  R                0.5   2     1.81
            The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.4   1     1.05
                                                    
9 p.m.      Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.5   5     5.76
            Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4     8.41
            Hells Kitchen (FOX)  F                1.0   4     3.13
            Grimm (NBC)                             0.8   3     3.76
            The Originals (The CW)                  0.4   1     0.93
                                                    
10 p.m.     Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.2   4    10.13
            20/20 (ABC)                             1.2   4     5.60
            Dateline (NBC)                          1.0   4     4.24

*Preliminary*:
Continuing in its recent fall, CBS The Amazing Race fell one tenth yet again from its previous 1.0 to a 0.9 rating this week in adults 18-49. FOXs season finale of Hells Kitchen managed to tick up one tenth on the other hand from a 0.9 to a 1.0.

ABCs Shark Tank ticked up two tenths from a 1.2 last week to a 1.4 this time around as well, landing the top spot of the night. Meanwhile, Hawaii Five-O stayed steady with a 1.1 once again and Grimm managed to maintain a 0.9 for the second week in a row as well.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Two Friday shows saw their adults 18-49 ratings change a bit from the fast nationals to the finals. ABCs Shark Tank adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.5, its best performance in 10 weeks. NBCs Grimm, meanwhile, adjusted down a tenth to a 0.8.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, May 1, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
7 p.m.      Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)    1.3   5     5.67
            60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.0   4    10.34
            Little Big Shots (NBC)  R              0.7   3     4.88
            Bobs Burgers (FOX)  R                 0.7   2     1.69
                                                    
7:30 p.m.   The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.7   2     1.70
                                                    
8 p.m.      Little Big Shots (NBC)                  1.7   6    10.10
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.2   4     3.77
            Madam Secretary (CBS)                   1.0   4     9.90
            Amer. Ctry Countdown Awards
                (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)                   0.9   3     3.81
                                                    
9 p.m.      The Good Wife (CBS)                     1.0   3     9.19
            The Carmichael Show (NBC)               0.9   3     4.23
            The Family (ABC)                        0.8   2     2.85
                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Crowded (NBC)                           0.7   2     3.03
                                                    
10 p.m.     Dateline (NBC)                          1.0   3     5.59
            Quantico (ABC)                          1.0   3     3.37
            Elementary (CBS)                        0.8   3     5.45

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Sunday, which once again find the broadcast networks limping toward the end of the season:

Sunday was another quiet night for the broadcast networks, with NBCs Little Big Shots (1.6 rating in adults 18-49) leading the night despite being down two tenths of a point from its last episode. The No. 2 show of the night was the 26-year-old Americas Funniest Home Videos, which drew a 1.3.

CBS Madam Secretary and The Good Wife (each 1.0) were even with last week, while Elementary rose a tenth to 0.8. ABCs Once Upon a Time (1.2), The Family (0.8) and Quantico (1.0) were all steady as well. The American Country Countdown Awards on FOX didnt make much of a dent, scoring a 1.0.

NBCs comedies The Carmichael Show (1.0, +0.3) and Crowded (0.8, +0.1) were both up week to week and in line with their numbers when an original LBS is the lead-in.

*Revisions/Finals:*
NBCs Little Big Shots was the only show to adjust up in adults 18-49 from Sundays fast nationals. It rose a tenth of a point to finish at 1.7. Several other shows went the other way.

The Carmichael Show (0.9) and Crowded (0.7) each adjusted down a tenth for NBC, as did the American Country Countdown Awards (0.9) on FOX. A Little Big Shots rerun on NBC also adjusted down a tenth to 0.7.


----------



## astrohip

I forgot to post the Network Sweeps dates:

The May Sweeps started Thursday April 28, and end Wed May 25.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, May 2, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)        2.1   7       9.97
             DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)             1.8   6      11.81
             Mike & Molly (CBS)                 1.3   5       6.94
             Gotham (FOX)                       1.2   4       3.59
             Reign (The CW)                     0.3   1       0.96
                                                
8:30 p.m.    Mike & Molly (CBS)                 1.4   5       7.20
                                                
9 p.m.       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R      1.5   5       6.94
             Houdini & Doyle (FOX)  P          0.7   2       2.56
             Jane the Virgin (The CW)           0.3   1       0.86
                                                
9:30 p.m.    The Odd Couple (CBS)               1.3   4       5.89
                                                
10 p.m.      NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)  F        1.3   4       8.10
             Blindspot (NBC)                    1.3   4       5.43
             Castle (ABC)                       1.0   3       6.03

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Monday, which saw a CBS veteran tick up with its finale and a FOX newcomer start out with meager ratings:

The premiere of Houdini & Doyle didnt provide any magic for FOX, managing only a 0.7 in adults 18-49 Monday.

On the (somewhat) more positive side, the season finale of NCIS: Los Angeles (1.3) was up a tenth week to week, tying Blindspot (which was down 0.1) for the lead at 10 oclock.

Both The Voice (2.1) and Dancing With the Stars (1.8) held steady vs. last weeks fast nationals (The Voice ended up adjusting down to 2.0). Castle ticked down a tenth for ABC to 1.0

At CBS, Mike & Molly (1.3 and 1.4) was on par with last weeks return, while the Monday debut of The Odd Couple (1.3) was off 0.3 from its Thursday average thus far. Gothams 1.2 was even with its last episode on FOX. Reign (0.3) was steady for The CW, and Jane the Virgin slipped a tenth to 0.3.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Mondays fast national ratings in adults 18-49 all carried through to the finals, which is good news for the NCIS: Los Angeles finale but not so much for the premiere of Houdini and Doyle.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday cable ratings: Game of Thrones slips, Kardashians premiere steady*

_[Note: These are the live cable overnights, not the Live+3 or Live+7]_

Game of Thrones was still the No. 1 show on TV Sunday by a lot, but it was down a little from its season premiere the previous week. The HBO show scored a 3.7 in adults 18-49 (down from 4.0) and 7.29 million viewers (vs. 7.94 million the prior week). Silicon Valley (0.9, -0.1) and Veep (0.5, no change) were in line with their premieres.

Also Sunday, a new season of Keeping Up with the Kardashians on E! premiered to a 1.0, on par with its run last fall. Fear the Walking Dead was steady at 2.1 for AMC. Outside the Top 100, the Season 3 premiere of Penny Dreadful delivered a 0.2 and 540,000 viewers on Showtime.

Top cable shows among adults 18-49 for Sunday, May 1, 2016



Code:


Show                         Net      Time         Viewers    18-49 rating
GAME OF THRONES              HBOM     9:03 PM      7,286      3.7
FEAR THE WALKING DEAD        AMC      9:00 PM      4,803      2.1
NBA PLAYOFFS                 TNT      8:08 PM      3,637      1.5
KEEPING UP KARDASHIANS       ENT      9:00 PM      2,194      1.0
FAMILY GUY                   ADSM     10:30 PM     2,078      1.0
INSIDE THE NBA PLAYOFFS      TNT      10:40 PM     2,054      0.9
SILICON VALLEY               HBOM     10:02 PM     1,721      0.9
FAMILY GUY                   ADSM     10:00 PM     1,906      0.9
RICK & MORTY                 ADSM     11:00 PM     1,764      0.9
NAKED AND AFRAID             DISC     10:00 PM     2,249      0.8
TALKING DEAD: FEAR           AMC      10:02 PM     1,640      0.7
AMERICAN DAD                 ADSM     9:30 PM      1,606      0.7
ROBOT CHICKEN                ADSM     11:30 PM     1,413      0.7
MLB SUNDAY NIGHT L           ESPN     8:00 PM      2,436      0.7
SUNDAY MOVIE                 FRFM     6:30 PM      1,704      0.7
MIKE TYSON MYSTERIES         ADSM     11:45 PM     1,248      0.6
FROZEN                       DSNY     5:15 PM      2,198      0.6
CLEVELAND SHOW, THE          ADSM     9:00 PM      1,336      0.6
SHAHS OF SUNSET              BRVO     8:00 PM      1,351      0.6
MR. PICKLES                  ADSM     12:00 AM     1,020      0.5


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, May 3, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show           dults 18-49 Rating/Shr  Viewers 
8 p.m.       NCIS (CBS)                    1.9   7    14.86
             The Voice (NBC)               1.6   6     8.60
             The Flash (The CW)            1.3   5     3.34
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)      1.1   4     4.29
             New Girl (FOX)                1.0   4     2.27
                                           
8:30 p.m.    The Real ONeals (ABC)        0.9   3     3.29
             Grandfathered (FOX)           0.7   2     1.84
                                           
9 p.m.       NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)       1.8   6    12.56
             Chicago Med (NBC)             1.5   5     7.62
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)        0.9   3     2.92
             New Girl (FOX)                0.9   3     1.88
             Containment (The CW)          0.5   2     1.42
                                           
9:30 p.m.    The Grinder (FOX)             0.5   2     1.51
                                           
10 p.m.      Chicago Fire (NBC)            1.6   5     7.79
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Person of Interest (CBS)  P  1.2   4     7.35[/B][/COLOR]
             Beyond the Tank (ABC)         0.6   2     1.91

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Tuesday, which saw a series low for one show, the kickoff of a final season for another and generally modest numbers all over:

Tuesday was a fairly soft night for the broadcast networks, with no show making it over a 2.0 rating in adults 18-49. The Voice (1.6) hit a series low for NBC, a tenth below the 1.7 for a Wednesday edition a few weeks ago.

Person of Interest opened its final season with a 1.2, up a tenth from Limitless finale last week and its own finale last season but below its Season 4 average of 1.5. Also at CBS, NCIS (1.9, tying its series low) was even with its last episode, but NCIS: New Orleans rose two tenths to a 1.8.

ABCs Fresh Off the Boat (1.1) and Agents of SHIELD (0.9) were each down a tenth, while The Real ONeals held steady at 1.0. New Girl (1.0 and 0.9) was steady with its first episode and up a tenth with its second for FOX, and Grandfathered ticked up a tenth to 0.7, but The Grinder was down to 0.5.

The Flash fell a tenth to 1.2 for The CW, and Containment hit a 0.5 for the third straight week.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three shows had adjustments to their 18-49 ratings from Tuesdays fast nationals. The Flash (1.3) and Beyond the Tank (0.6) each rose by a tenth of a point. The Real ONeals (0.9), meanwhile, slipped a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, May 4, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers 
8 p.m.      Survivor (CBS)                       2.1   8     9.48
            The Middle (ABC)                     1.7   6     7.02
            Rosewood (FOX)                       1.2   4     4.35
            Heartbeat (NBC)                      0.8   3     4.15
            Arrow (The CW)                       0.7   3     2.07
                                                 
8:30 p.m.   The Goldbergs (ABC)                  1.9   7     6.67
                                                 
9 p.m.      Empire (FOX)                         3.6  12     9.39
            Modern Family (ABC)                  2.2   8     7.42
            Criminal Minds (CBS)  F             1.8   6     8.84
            Law & Order: SVU (NBC)               1.1   4     5.26
            Supernatural (The CW)                0.6   2     1.54
                                                 
9:30 p.m.   Black-ish (ABC)                      1.6   5     5.59
                                                 
10 p.m.     Crim. Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)    1.2   4     6.82
            Chicago PD (NBC)                     1.3   4     6.32
            Nashville (ABC)                      0.8   3     3.89

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Wednesday, which feature series lows for a pair of NBC shows and a slight decline for the nights No. 1 show:

NBC had a rough night Wednesday, as both Law & Order: SVU (1.1 rating in adults 18-49) and Chicago PD (1.2) fell to series lows. They were each down three tenths of a point from their last original episodes. Heartbeat was even with last week at 0.7.

Empire (3.6) was down 0.1 from last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted up in the finals) but still led the night easily. Rosewood was steady at 1.2 for FOX. ABCs The Middle, The Goldbergs and Modern Family all held even with their last regular episodes, and Black-ish rose 0.1 to a 1.6.

The season finale of CBS Criminal Minds (1.8) was up a tenth vs. its last episode, and both Survivor (2.1) and Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (1.2) were even with last week. The CWs Arrow (0.7) and Supernatural (0.6) fell 0.2 and 0.1, respectively.

*Revisions/Finals:*
NBCs rough Wednesday looks a little less bad in the final ratings, as two of its shows had their 18-49 ratings improve vs. the fast nationals. Heartbeat (0.8) adjusted up a tenth of a point and is up over its past few episodes, and Chicago PD (1.3) also adjusted up, although its still at a series low.

ABCs Nashville (0.8), meanwhile, adjusted down a tenth of a point, matching last weeks rating.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, May 5, 2016
*


Code:


Time          Show           Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8 p.m.        The Big Bang Theory (CBS)        3.0  12    13.22
              Greys Anatomy (ABC)             2.0   8     7.66
              Bones (FOX)                      0.9   4     4.29
              Strong (NBC)                     0.6   2     2.55
              Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)     0.6   2     1.63
                                               
8:30 p.m.     The Odd Couple (CBS)             1.6   6     8.07
                                               
9 p.m.        Mom (CBS)                        1.5   6     7.92
              Scandal (ABC)                    1.5   5     6.06
              The Blacklist (NBC)              1.2   4     6.65
              American Grit (FOX)              0.6   2     1.77
              The 100 (The CW)                 0.4   2     1.13
                                               
9:30 p.m.     2 Broke Girls (CBS)              1.6   6     6.67
                                               
10 p.m.       Rush Hour (CBS)                  0.8   3     4.56
              The Catch (ABC)                  0.9   3     4.36
              Game of Silence (NBC)            0.7   3     3.26

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Thursday, which include a rating one show hasnt seen in years, a slight rise for a FOX veteran and steady work from an ABC drama:

The Big Bang Theory led Thursday night per usual, but it was its lowest 18-49 rating in years. The show scored a 2.9 in the demo, its lowest since Season 1 in 2007-08.

The Odd Couple and Mom (each 1.6) were both down a tenth vs. last week, but 2 Broke Girls (1.6) and Rush Hour (0.9) were steady.

ABCs TGIT lineup was mostly in line with last week. Greys Anatomy (2.0) was even, while Scandal (1.5) and The Catch (0.9) each slipped a tenth.

Bones was the only show to improve week to week, rising a tenth to 0.9 for FOX. Legends of Tomorrow fell 0.1 to a 0.6 for The CW, while The 100 was steady at 0.4.

*Revisions/Finals:*
CBS was the only network affected by adjustments in the 18-49 ratings from Thursdays fast nationals to the finals.

The Big Bang Theory adjusted up a tenth of a point to 3.0, which is still a season low but avoids the shows first sub-3 rating in eight years. Mom (1.5) and Rush Hour (0.8) each adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## Family

I haven't viewed ratings in a while. These are so much lower than I remember. Have they changed how they score it?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Family said:


> I haven't viewed ratings in a while. These are so much lower than I remember. Have they changed how they score it?


The method hasn't changed. Ratings have been going down pretty steadily for years. And they're usually lower in the spring than in the fall, so most of the ratings you'll see for recent shows are likely at or near their lowest ratings of the season.


----------



## aindik

Isn't May a sweeps month? Thursday during sweeps and only one show cracks 10 million viewers. Wow.


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> Isn't May a sweeps month? Thursday during sweeps and only one show cracks 10 million viewers. Wow.


Yes, sweeps month...


astrohip said:


> The May Sweeps started Thursday April 28, and end Wed May 25.


Does it seem like more shows than usual are airing their season finales much earlier in sweeps than in the past?


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, May 6, 2016
*


Code:


Time          Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.        The Amazing Race (CBS)                  0.9   4     5.19
              Adele Live in NYC (NBC) (8-9:30 p.m.)   0.7   3     4.38
              Beyond the Tank (ABC)                   0.6   3     3.58
              Think Like a Man (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)      0.5   2     1.52
              The Vampire Diaries (The CW)            0.3   1     0.90
                                                      
9 p.m.        Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.2   5     5.42
              Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.1   4     8.56
              The Originals (The CW)                  0.3   1     0.83
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     Dateline (NBC) (9:30-11 p.m.)           0.9   4     4.66
                                                      
10 p.m.       Blue Bloods (CBS)  F                   1.1   4    10.10
              20/20 (ABC)                             1.0   4     5.21

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Friday, including a downturn for ABCs top show, a slight decline for a CBS finale and a not-quite rerun of a special on NBC:

Shark Tank led Fridays 18-49 ratings, but it came in a good bit lower than last week. The show scored a 1.2 in the demo, down from 1.5 for its last episode.

CBS Blue Bloods (1.1) was also down, albeit only by 0.1, with its season finale. Hawaii Five-0 (1.1) and The Amazing Race (0.9) were even.

At The CW, The Vampire Diaries and The Originals (each 0.3) were off a tenth vs. last week. NBC got a 0.7 from Adele Live in New York City, which was a repeat of a special aired in December with several new songs added.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Fridays 18-49 ratings from the fast nationals all carried through to the finals. Updated viewer averages for each show and the networks are below.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, May 8, 2016
*


Code:


Time           Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
7 p.m.         Americas Fun. Home Videos (ABC)        1.2   5      5.26
               60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.0   4      9.21
               Dateline (NBC)                          0.5   2      3.89
               Bordertown (FOX)                        0.4   2      1.08
                                                       
7:30 p.m.      The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.6   2      1.36
                                                       
8 p.m.         Little Big Shots (NBC)  F              1.3   5      7.57
               Once Upon a Time (ABC)                  1.1   4      3.75
               The Simpsons (FOX)                      1.1   4      2.52
               Madam Secretary (CBS)  F               1.0   4      9.99
                                                       
8:30 p.m.      Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.0   3      2.31
                                                       
9 p.m.         Family Guy (FOX)                        1.3   4      2.76
               The Good Wife (CBS)-Series finale       1.3   4     10.62
               The Carmichael Show (NBC)               0.7   2      3.29
               The Family (ABC)                        0.7   2      2.56
                                                       
9:30 p.m.      The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             0.9   3      2.21
               Crowded (NBC)                           0.7   2      2.69
                                                       
10 p.m.        Dateline (NBC)                          1.0   4      5.14
               Quantico (ABC)                          0.9   3      3.48
               Elementary (CBS)  F                    0.7   3      5.46

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Sunday, featuring several season finales and the series ender for The Good Wife, which brought in a few more viewers than usual:

The series finale of The Good Wife managed a bit of an uptick in the ratings, scoring a 1.2 in adults 18-49, a 0.2 improvement vs. last week and tying its second-best mark of the season. The Madam Secretary finale (1.0) was even with last week, while Elementary (0.7) closed its year down a tenth vs. a week ago.

NBCs Little Big Shots suffered a season low with its finale, falling 0.3 vs. last weeks fast nationals (the show adjusted up in the finals) as it aired a clip show instead of a new episode. The Carmichael Show (0.8) fell a tenth.

At ABC, Once Upon a Time was steady at 1.2, while The Family (0.7) and Quantico (0.9) were each off a tenth. Family Guy (1.3), The Simpsons (1.1) and Bobs Burgers (1.0) all fell 0.1 for FOX, while The Last Man on Earth (0.9) was even with its last episode.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The series finale of The Good Wife saw its ratings rise slightly from Sundays fast nationals to the finals. The show adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 1.3 in adults 18-49.

Two shows adjusted down a tenth: ABCs Once Upon a Time (1.1) and NBCs The Carmichael Show (0.7).


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, May 9, 2016
*


Code:


Time           Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.         The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)        2.1   7      9.82
               DwTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)             1.7   6     11.33
               Mike & Molly (CBS)                 1.6   6      7.73
               Gotham (FOX)                       1.2   4      3.67
               Reign (The CW)                     0.2   1      0.78
                                                  
8:30 p.m.      Mike & Molly (CBS)                 1.7   6      8.06
                                                  
9 p.m.         The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R      1.5   5      7.44
               Houdini & Doyle (FOX)              0.6   2      2.36
               Jane the Virgin (The CW)           0.3   1      0.90
                                                  
9:30 p.m.      The Odd Couple (CBS)               1.3   4      5.81
                                                  
10 p.m.        Blindspot (NBC)                    1.3   5      5.61
               Castle (ABC)                       1.1   4      6.74
               Person of Interest (CBS)           1.0   4      5.80

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Monday, which include improvements for an outgoing CBS show and a small uptick for an on-the-bubble show at ABC:

The next-to-last episode of Castle this season had a slight uptick in ratings Monday, growing by a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.1. It was one of a few shows to improve on the night.

Mike & Molly was also up for CBS, with both of its episodes (1.6 and 1.7) improving by 0.3 vs. last week. The second episode tied a season high in 18-49. NBCs Blindspot (1.4) improved by a tenth, pending updates.

The Voice (2.1) was even with its numbers from last week, as was Gotham (1.2) on FOX and the Monday edition of The Odd Couple (1.3) on CBS. Reign and Jane the Virgin (0.3 each) also held steady for The CW.

On the downside, Person of Interest (1.0) fell two tenths vs. its Tuesday premiere last week. ABCs Dancing With the Stars (1.7) and FOXs Houdini & Doyle (0.6) were each off a tenth.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Two Monday shows saw changes to their fast national 18-49 ratings, both of them declining. NBCs Blindspot adjusted down a tenth of a point to 1.3, tying last weeks rating, while Reign came down to a season-low 0.2 for The CW.


----------



## aindik

Lamest. Sweeps. Ever.

Wow.


----------



## astrohip

Here are the network averages for this past Monday, versus a year ago:



Code:


Network Averages for the 2nd Monday in May, 2015 vs 2016 (Sweeps Month)

2015                            NBC       ABC         CBS       FOX       CW
Adults 18-49: Rating/Share      2.0/6     1.9/6       1.4/5     1.0/3     0.5/2
Total Viewers (million)         8.25      11.76       7.27      3.13      1.18 

2016                            NBC       ABC         CBS       FOX       CW
Adults 18-49 rating/share       1.8/6     1.5/5       1.4/4     0.9/3     0.3/1
Total Viewers (millions)        8.42      9.80        6.77      3.02      0.84

 
Total viewers on the major networks:
2015     31,615,000
2016     28,850,000


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow. Mike & Molly significantly improved on what Supergirl had been doing in that spot. Word is that CBS is currently negotiating with the producers of Supergirl to reduce the licensing fee if they renew it for a second season. Something like this can't be helpful for the show's position in those negotiations.


----------



## cherry ghost

I read today, can't remember where, that Supergirl might get moved to CW.


----------



## astrohip

http://deadline.com/2016/05/supergi...ision-code-black-limitless-bubble-1201752684/


----------



## BrettStah

astrohip said:


> http://deadline.com/2016/05/supergi...ision-code-black-limitless-bubble-1201752684/


The last paragraph indicates it did pretty well with time-shifters included:

"Despite the fact that its numbers tapered off significantly after a strong start, Supergirl, aided by a solid DVR play, averaged a 2.4 rating among adults 1849 in a competitive time slot, ranking as the No. 1 new CBS drama and No. 4 new network series overall (behind only Blindspot, Life in Pieces and Quantico) in the demo this season. It is CBS youngest-skewing new drama and averaged nearly 10 million viewers."


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, May 10, 2016*


Code:


Time          Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.        NCIS (CBS)                           2.1   8      16.04
              The Voice (NBC)                      1.8   7       9.05
              The Flash (The CW)                   1.3   5       3.52
              New Girl (FOX)                       1.1   4       2.34
              Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)             0.9   3       3.91
                                                   
8:30 p.m.     The Real ONeals (ABC)               0.9   3       3.15
              Grandfathered (FOX)  F              0.6   2       1.64
                                                   
9 p.m.        NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)              1.7   6      13.24
              Chicago Med (NBC)                    1.6   6       8.01
              New Girl (FOX)  F                   1.0   4       2.17
              Agents of SHIELD (ABC)               0.9   3       2.93
              Containment (The CW)                 0.5   2       1.35
                                                   
9:30 p.m.     The Grinder (FOX)  F                0.6   2       1.59
                                                   
10 p.m.       Chicago Fire (NBC)                   1.6   6       7.98
              Person of Interest (CBS)             1.1   4       7.34
              BattleBots: The Gears Awaken (ABC)   0.6   2       1.97

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Tuesday, which include slight improvements for the nights two biggest shows and an uptick for a FOX comedy finale:

The final two New Girl episodes of the season (1.1 and 1.0 ratings in adults 18-49) improved a bit on their numbers from last week, with each rising a tenth of a point. The finale of The Grinder (0.6) also ticked up, but Grandfathered went the other way, falling a tenth to 0.6.

NCIS led the night with a 2.0, a 0.1 improvement on last weeks episode for CBS. NCIS: New Orleans fell 0.2 to 1.6, and Person of Interest (1.1) was down a tenth from last Tuesdays premiere but up a tenth from Mondays episode.

The Voice (1.8) and Chicago Med (1.6) also rose a tenth at NBC, while Chicago Fire was steady. ABCs Fresh Off the Boat (0.9) took a hit, falling two tenths vs. last week to a season low, but The Real ONeals (0.9) held steady. The Flash (1.3) was up 0.1 for The CW, and Containment posted its fourth straight 0.5.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Two CBS shows had their adults 18-49 ratings rise from Tuesdays fast nationals to the finals. NCIS (2.1) and NCIS: New Orleans (1.7) each adjusted up a tenth of a point.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow. Mike & Molly significantly improved on what Supergirl had been doing in that spot. Word is that CBS is currently negotiating with the producers of Supergirl to reduce the licensing fee if they renew it for a second season. Something like this can't be helpful for the show's position in those negotiations.


The other issue was that Warner Brothers expected to get certain tax breaks for shooting in California that didn't materialize.

But the show has been renewed, albeit moving to the CW.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, May 11, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.        Survivor (CBS)                          2.1   8      9.51
              The Middle (ABC)                        1.6   6      6.73
              Rosewood (FOX)                          1.1   4      4.32
              Heartbeat (NBC)                         0.7   3      4.34
              Arrow (The CW)                          0.8   3      2.16
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     The Goldbergs (ABC)                     1.9   7      6.20
                                                      
9 p.m.        Empire (FOX)                            3.7  12      9.81
              Modern Family (ABC)                     2.1   7      7.16
              Law & Order: SVU (NBC)                  1.4   5      6.06
              Crim. Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)       1.1   4      6.05
              Supernatural (The CW)                   0.7   2      1.75
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     Black-ish (ABC)                         1.5   5      5.29
                                                      
10 p.m.       Chicago PD (NBC)                        1.4   5      6.75
              Crim. Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)       1.1   4      5.94
              Nashville (ABC)                         0.8   3      3.94

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Wednesday, which include steady ratings for two of the nights top shows and a rebound for two NBC dramas:

Empire delivered Wednesdays biggest 18-49 rating once again, holding even with last weeks 3.6 and leading the night by a point and a half over Survivor (2.1, even with last week) and Modern Family (2.1, down 0.1).

NBCs Law & Order: SVU (1.4, +0.3) and Chicago PD (1.4, +0.1) also improved after their respective season lows last week.

Arrow (0.8) and Supernatural (0.7) each rose a tenth for The CW. ABCs The Middle (1.6) and The Goldbergs (1.8) were each down a tenth, but Black-ish held steady at 1.6 and Nashville matched the 0.9 from last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted down to 0.8 in the finals last week). Two episodes of Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders scored 1.1, a season low for the show.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Empire saw its ratings tick up from Wednesdays fast nationals to the finals. The FOX show adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 3.7, 0.1 better than last week. ABCs The Goldbergs (1.9) also adjusted up a tenth.

Two other ABC shows, Black-ish (1.5) and Nashville (0.8), adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, May 12, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show             Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers
8 p.m.      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  F      3.4  14    14.73
            Greys Anatomy (ABC)               2.1   8     7.77
            Bones (FOX)                        0.8   3     4.26
            Strong (NBC)                       0.7   3     2.60
            Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)       0.7   3     1.89
                                               
8:30 p.m.   The Odd Couple (CBS)               1.6   6     8.56
                                               
9 p.m.      Mom (CBS)                          1.8   6     8.31
            Scandal (ABC)  F                  1.8   6     6.65
            The Blacklist (NBC)                1.3   4     6.62
            American Grit (FOX)                0.6   2     1.78
            The 100 (The CW)                   0.4   1     1.17
                                               
9:30 p.m.   2 Broke Girls (CBS)  F            1.7   6     6.99
                                               
10 p.m.     Rush Hour (CBS)                    0.9   3     4.53
            The Catch (ABC)                    1.0   3     4.23
            Game of Silence (NBC)              0.7   3     3.26

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Thursday, which included improvements for a trio of season finales and no big changes on the rest of the broadcast slate:

The season finales of The Big Bang Theory and 2 Broke Girls on CBS and Scandal on ABC all posted improved ratings compared to last week. Big Bang (3.3 in adults 18-49) and Scandal (1.8) were each up three tenths of a point week to week, and 2 Broke Girls (1.7) improved by a tenth.

Mom also rose by 0.3 for CBS, scoring a 1.8, while The Odd Couple (1.6) and Rush Hour (0.9) were even with last week. At ABC, Greys Anatomy rose a tenth to 2.1, and The Catch was even at 0.9.

Bones fell a tenth of a point to 0.8 for FOX. NBCs The Blacklist (1.3) ticked up a tenth with its next-to-last episode of the season. The CWs Legends of Tomorrow and The 100 both matched their numbers from a week ago.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three shows had adjustments to their 18-49 ratings from Thursdays fast nationals, all of them positive. The season finale of The Big Bang Theory (3.4), The Catch (1.0) and Legends of Tomorrow (0.7) all adjusted up a tenth of a point.


----------



## aindik

By my math, only 24.2% of persons 18-49 had their TVs on and tuned to something live, at 8:00 on a Thursday night in May.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> By my math, only 24.2% of persons 18-49 had their TVs on and tuned to something live, at 8:00 on a Thursday night in May.


"Only 24.2%?" That seems like a pretty large percentage of the country to all be doing one thing at the same time. Is the percentage historically higher than that on Thursdays in May? Obviously broadcast ratings are on a downward trend so I would expect previous years had higher percentages, but is this number an outlier, or does it just fall in line with the downward trend?


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> "Only 24.2%?" That seems like a pretty large percentage of the country to all be doing one thing at the same time. Is the percentage historically higher than that on Thursdays in May? Obviously broadcast ratings are on a downward trend so I would expect previous years had higher percentages, but is this number an outlier, or does it just fall in line with the downward trend?


This thread started in 2012. The ratings for the second Thursday in May 2012 had Big Bang Theory with a 4.2 rating, 15 share. If y is total viewers and x is total persons, then 0.15y = 0.042x. That solves to y = 0.28x. 28% of persons were viewing.

Second Thursday of May 2016 had Big Bang Theory with a 3.4 rating, 14 share. 0.14y = 0.034x. y = .2429x. 24.3%.

I think that's a pretty big drop in 4 years.

I was commenting on the long term trend, not one outlier week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> This thread started in 2012. The ratings for the second Thursday in May 2012 had Big Bang Theory with a 4.2 rating, 15 share. If y is total viewers and x is total persons, then 0.15y = 0.042x. That solves to y = 0.28x. 28% of persons were viewing.
> 
> Second Thursday of May 2016 had Big Bang Theory with a 3.4 rating, 14 share. 0.14y = 0.034x. y = .2429x. 24.3%.
> 
> I think that's a pretty big drop in 4 years.
> 
> I was commenting on the long term trend, not one outlier week.


To me, a drop of 4% in four years seems like a pretty minor drop, especially given how much TV ratings have dropped overall during that time. I'll bet ratings in general are off by a lot more than 4% since 2012.


----------



## aindik

4% of 18-49 America is a lot of people. It's more than the number of 18-49 people who watched Big Bang Theory on Thursday night.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, May 13, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.      The Amazing Race (CBS)  F              1.1   4     5.93
            Beyond the Tank (ABC)                   0.7   3     3.52
            Caught on Camera w/Nick Cannon (NBC)    0.6   3     2.97
            Jumping the Broom (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)     0.4   1     1.69
            The Vampire Diaries (The CW)  F        0.4   1     1.04
                                                    
9 p.m.      Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.2   5     5.30
            Hawaii Five-O (CBS)                     1.1   4     8.49
            Grimm (NBC)                             0.8   3     3.39
            The Originals (The CW)                  0.3   1     0.79
                                                    
10 p.m.     Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)  F                 1.2   5     8.82
            20/20 (ABC)                             0.9   4     4.55
            Dateline (NBC)                          0.8   3     4.13

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Friday, including another lower performance from one of ABCs top shows, a minor finale tick up for a popular CBS series, and steady season finale performance for the CW:

Once again, ABCs Shark Tank came in with a 1.2 rating in adults 18-49 this week, lower than its usual numbers, though it did still tie as one of the best of the night with CBS Hawaii Five-O season finale.

CBS finale of The Amazing Race ticked up one tenth from its previous 0.9 to a 1.0 last night as well, while ABCs Beyond the Tank brought in a 0.7.

On the CW, The Vampire Diaries managed to tick up one tenth from a 0.3 to a 0.4 in its season finale, while The Originals maintained a 0.3 for the second week in a row.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three shows saw their ratings change from Fridays fast nationals. The season finale of The Amazing Race (1.1 in adults 18-49) on CBS adjusted up a tenth of a point, as did Grimm (0.8) on NBC. ABCs 20/20 (0.9) adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, May 15, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
7 p.m.      Once Upon a Time (ABC) (7-9 p.m.)-F  1.2   4     4.07
            60 Minutes (CBS)                     1.0   4    10.89
            Dateline: On Assignment (NBC)        0.7   3     4.30
            Bordertown (FOX)                     0.5   2     1.30
                                                 
7:30 p.m.   The Simpsons (FOX)  R               0.7   3     1.56
                                                 
8 p.m.      The Simpsons (FOX)                   1.2   4     2.80
            60 Minutes (CBS)                     1.0   4     9.46
            Little Big Shots (NBC)  R           0.9   3     5.87
                                                 
8:30 p.m.   Bobs Burgers (FOX)                  1.0   3     2.27
                                                 
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                     1.3   4     2.65
            Undercover Boss (CBS)                0.9   3     5.74
            The Carmichael Show (NBC)            0.8   3     3.59
            The Family (ABC)  F                 0.8   3     3.30
                                                 
9:30 p.m.   The Last Man on Earth (FOX)  F      0.9   3     2.23
            Crowded (NBC)                        0.7   2     3.09
                                                 
10 p.m.     Quantico (ABC)  F                   1.0   4     3.78
            Dateline (NBC)                       0.9   3     4.20
            NCIS (CBS)  R                       0.6   2     5.06

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Sunday, which include slight improvements for a couple of ABC finales and a small uptick for a live segment of The Simpsons:

The two-hour season finale of Once Upon a Time averaged a 1.2 rating in adults 18-49 Sunday, a slight improvement on the previous weeks 1.1 (though down considerably from the 1.8 for last seasons closer). The first hour (1.3) outdrew the second (1.1). Finales of The Family (0.8) and Quantico (1.0) also rose a tenth of a point.

On FOX, the Homer Live stunt at the end of The Simpsons (1.2) helped the show to a 0.1 improvement over last week. The Last Man on Earth closed its season with a 0.9.

Undercover Boss returned to CBS with a 0.9. NBCs The Carmichael Show (0.8) and Crowded (0.7) were even with last weeks fast nationals (Carmichael adjusted down to 0.7 in the finals).

*Revisions/Finals:*
There were no adjustments to the adults 18-49 numbers from Sundays fast national ratings. Updated viewer totals are shown.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, May 16, 2016
*


Code:


Time          Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share      Viewers
8 p.m.        The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.1   7        9.52
              DwTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                  1.7   6       11.64
              Mike & Molly (CBS)                      1.4   5        7.87
              Gotham (FOX)                            1.3   4        3.84
              Reign (The CW)                          0.3   1        0.76
                                                      
8:30 p.m.     Mike & Molly (CBS)  Series finale      1.7   6        8.45
                                                      
9 p.m.        The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.5   5        7.22
              Houdini & Doyle (FOX)                   0.7   2        2.42
              Jane the Virgin (The CW)  F            0.4   1        0.97
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     The Odd Couple (CBS)                    1.3   4        5.74
                                                      
10 p.m.       Castle (ABC)  Series finale            1.3   4        7.65
              Blindspot (NBC)                         1.3   4        5.27
              Person of Interest (CBS)                0.9   3        5.31

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Monday, including the final episodes of Castle and Mike & Molly and the season finale of Jane the Virgin:

The series finale of Castle scored a 1.3 rating in adults 18-49, its best number of what turned out to be its final season. (Its down 0.1 from last seasons finale.)

Mike & Molly also had its series finale Monday, with the final episode scoring a 1.6 for CBS. Thats down 0.1 from the comparable episode last week but in line with the shows season average.

Elsewhere, The Voice (2.0) and Dancing With the Stars (1.7) were both down 0.1 vs. last week. Gotham (1.3) rose a tenth for FOX, while Blindspot (1.3) is even with last weeks finals but down a tenth from the fast nationals.

The season finale of Jane the Virgin drew a 0.4 on The CW, a 0.1 improvement on last week.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The series finale of Mike & Molly, along wth The Voice and Houdini & Doyle each had their 18-49 ratings improve from Mondays fast nationals to the finals.

Mike & Molly adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.7, tying its season high. The Voice (2.1) and Houdini & Doyle (0.7) also adjusted up a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, May 17, 2016*


Code:


Time        Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.      NCIS (CBS)  F                      2.6   9       18.01
            The Voice (NBC)                     1.8   6        9.05
            The Flash (The CW)                  1.3   5        3.37
            Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)            1.1   4        4.23
            Megyn Kelly Presents (FOX)  S      0.8   3        4.80
                                                
8:30 p.m.   The Real ONeals (ABC)              0.9   3        3.25
                                                
9 p.m.      NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  F         1.8   6       13.30
            Chicago Med (NBC)  F               1.6   5        7.86
            SHIELD (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  F        1.0   4        3.03
            Coupled (FOX)  P                   0.5   2        1.76
            Containment (The CW)                0.5   2        1.28
                                                
10 p.m.     Chicago Fire (NBC)  F              1.7   6        7.91
            Person of Interest (CBS)            1.1   4        6.97

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Tuesday, which include a goodbye to a long-running character on CBS and a not-very-special interview special on FOX:

The season finale of NCIS  and Michael Weatherlys final episode of the series  led Tuesdays broadcast ratings across the board for CBS. It scored a 2.5 in adults 18-49, tying its second-best number of the season. The finale of NCIS: New Orleans (1.8) was up a tenth vs. last week.

FOXs heavily hyped Megyn Kelly Presents special and its Donald Trump interview didnt draw very well, averaging 0.8 in the demo. The premiere of Coupled managed only a 0.5, tying The CWs Containment for the lowest mark of the night.

ABCs Fresh Off the Boat (1.1, +0.2) and the two-hour Agents of SHIELD finale (1.0, +0.1) were both up over last week. NBC was steady across the board with The Voice (1.8) and the finales of Chicago Med and Chicago Fire (each 1.6). The Flash also held steady for The CW with a 1.3.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Two season finales had their 18-49 ratings adjust up from Tuesdays fast nationals. NCIS (2.6) and Chicago Fire (1.7) each rose a tenth of a point.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, May 18, 2016*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share      Viewers
8 p.m.      Survivor (CBS) (8-10:13 p.m.)  F       2.1   7       9.54
            The Middle (ABC)  F                    1.6   6       6.73
            Rosewood (FOX)                          1.4   5       4.77
            Arrow (The CW)                          0.7   2       1.94
            Heartbeat (NBC)                         0.7   2       3.86
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   The Goldbergs (ABC)  F                 1.9   7       6.39
                                                    
9 p.m.      Empire (FOX)  F                        4.1  13      10.88
            Modern Family (ABC)  F                 2.1   7       6.79
            Law & Order: SVU (NBC)                  1.3   4       5.78
            Supernatural (The CW)                   0.6   2       1.59
                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Black-ish (ABC)  F                     1.5   5       5.05
                                                    
10 p.m.     Surv.Reunion (CBS) (10:13-11 p.m.)  S  1.5   5       6.42
            Chicago PD (NBC)                        1.4   5       6.93
            Nashville (ABC)                         0.8   3       3.72

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Wednesday, which feature six season finales but only one of them posting any gains from its last outing:

Empire closed its second season with a ratings boost, as the finale improved to a 4.0 in adults 18-49 from last weeks 3.7. It also helped Rosewood (1.4) improve by three tenths of a point vs. last week.

The nights five other finales were basically in line with their numbers from a week ago. Survivor (2.1) held steady for CBS with both last week and its fall finale, pending updates (the finale ended about 10:15 p.m.). ABCs The Middle (1.6), Modern Family (2.1, tying its series low) and Black-ish (1.5) all matched last week as well. The Goldbergs (1.8) is even with its fast national number from a week ago; it adjusted up in the finals.

The CWs Arrow (0.8) and Supernatural (0.7) and NBCs Chicago PD (1.4) were all on par with last week. Law & Order: SVU fell two tenths to a 1.2.
*
Revisions/Finals:*
The season finales of Empire (4.1 in adults 18-49) and The Goldbergs (1.9) each adjusted up a tenth of a point from Wednesdays fast nationals. Law & Order: SVU (1.3) also rose a tenth from the early numbers.

The CWs Arrow (0.7) and Supernatural (0.6) adjusted down a tenth apiece with a pre-emption in Chicago for major league baseball.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, May 19, 2016*



Code:


Time          Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers
8 p.m.        Greys Anatomy (ABC)  F            2.3   9     8.19
              The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R       1.7   7     8.63
              Bones (FOX)                         0.9   3     4.29
              Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)  F    0.7   3     1.85
              Strong (NBC)                        0.6   2     2.49
                                                  
8:30 p.m.     The Odd Couple (CBS)                1.5   6     7.26
                                                  
9 p.m.        Mom (CBS)  F                       1.7   6     8.14
              The Blacklist (NBC)  F             1.3   4     6.88
              The Catch (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  F     0.8   3     4.04
              American Grit (FOX)                 0.6   2     1.88
              The 100 (The CW)  F                0.5   2     1.29
                                                  
9:30 p.m.     The Odd Couple (CBS)                1.4   5     6.15
                                                  
10 p.m.       Rush Hour (CBS)                     0.9   3     4.13
              Game of Silence (NBC)               0.6   2     3.21

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Thursday, including six season finales, four of which were either up or steady with their ratings from a week ago:

Three of the six season finales on the broadcast networks improved on their numbers from a week ago. Greys Anatomy led the night with a 2.3 rating in adults 18-49, up two tenths from last week (and up a tenth from its finale last season). The 100 (0.5) rose a tenth for The CW, and Legends of Tomorrow (0.7) is up from last weeks fast nationals (and even with its final number).

The finale The Blacklist on NBC was even with last weeks 1.3. Mom (1.7) on CBS, however, was down a tenth from last week, while the two-hour season ender for The Catch averaged a 0.9, off 0.1 from last weeks 1.0 for ABC.

Bones held steady with a 0.8 for FOX. Two episodes of The Odd Couple (1.5 and 1.4) were off a bit from the 1.6 the shows single episode scored last week.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three shows had changes to their 18-49 ratings vs. Thursdays fast nationals. Bones adjusted up a tenth of a point to 0.9. The season finale of The Catch adjusted down a tenth to 0.8 (a season low), as did Game of Silence (0.6).


----------



## DevdogAZ

Funny that a rerun of TBBT drew the most viewers and the second-largest demo rating of the night.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, May 20, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.     Grimm (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)  F          0.9   4       4.03
           I Love Lucy Special (CBS)  S        0.8   3       5.43
           Beyond the Tank (ABC)                0.8   3       3.90
           Movie: Easy A (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)      0.7   3       1.88
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Masters of Illusion (The CW)  P     0.3   2       1.38[/B][/COLOR]
                                                
8:30 p.m.  Masters of Illusion (The CW)         0.3   2       1.30
                                                
9 p.m.     Shark Tank (ABC)  F                 1.3   5       5.47
           Undercover Boss (CBS)                0.7   3       4.06
           The Originals (The CW)  F           0.3   2       0.85
                                                
10 p.m.    20/20 (ABC)                          1.2   5       5.14
           Dateline (NBC)                       0.9   4       4.25
           Blue Bloods (CBS)  R                0.7   3       5.65

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Friday, featuring three season finales either rising or holding steady with their ratings from their last episodes:

The season finales of Grimm on NBC and The Originals on The CW each improved slightly on their numbers from the previous week. Grimms two-hour finale scored a 0.9 in adults 18-49 (and was steady in each hour), up a tenth of a point from last week. The Originals also rose a tenth to 0.4.

The nights other finale, ABCs Shark Tank, scored a 1.2, even with last week. Beyond the Tank (0.8) and 20/20, however, were both up. The CWs Masters of Illusion opened its summer run with a pair of 0.4s. Undercover Boss earned a 0.7 for CBS.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The season finale of Shark Tank on ABC adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 vs. Fridays fast nationals. It takes sole possession of No. 1 for the night with a 1.3 rating.

The CWs lineup, meanwhile, adjusted down. Both episodes of Masters of Illusion (0.3 each) and The Originals (0.3) came down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, May 22, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
7 p.m.       Americas Fun. Home Videos (ABC)  F    1.0   4       4.60
             60 Minutes (CBS)                        0.8   3       8.32
             Dateline: On Assignment (NBC)           0.6   2       3.72
             Bordertown (FOX)  F                    0.4   2       1.16
                                                     
7:30 p.m.    The Simpsons (FOX)  R                  0.6   2       1.39
                                                     
8 p.m.       Billboard Music Awards(ABC)(8-11 p.m.)  3.2  10       9.76
             The Simpsons (FOX)  F                  1.1   4       2.54
             60 Minutes (CBS)                        0.8   3       6.92
             Little Big Shots (NBC)  R              0.6   2       4.52
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Bobs Burgers (FOX)                     1.0   3       2.23
                                                     
9 p.m.       Family Guy (FOX)  F                    1.2   4       2.59
             Undercover Boss (CBS)                   0.8   2       4.88
             The Carmichael Show (NBC)               0.5   2       2.63
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    Bobs Burgers (FOX)  F                 0.9   3       2.04
             Crowded (NBC)  F                       0.4   1       2.12
                                                     
10 p.m.      Undercover Boss (CBS)                   0.8   3       3.89
             Dateline (NBC)                          0.7   3       3.83

*Preliminary*:
The Billboard Music Awards telecast was far and away the No. 1 show on broadcast TV Sunday night, but it was also down significantly from last year. ABCs broadcast of the awards drew a 2.9 3.1 rating in adults 18-49 per time zone-adjusted ratings, down almost a point 0.7 from last years 3.8. It was the lowest rating for the awards since 2012.

The story was no better elsewhere. Season finales of The Simpsons (1.0), Family Guy (1.2) and Bobs Burgers (0.9) on FOX were all below average. CBS was below 1.0 all night, and NBC in particular took a hit. The Carmichael Show (0.5) and the finale of Crowded (0.4) both recorded series lows.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Several shows saw their ratings change from Sundays fast nationals to the finals. The Billboard Music Awards adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 3.2 for ABC, while the season finale Americas Funniest Home Videos came down 0.2 to 1.0, in part because of adjustments for the live Billboard broadcast.

Elsewhere, the finale of The Simpsons adjusted up a tenth to 1.1, while Bordertowns final episode on FOX adjusted down a tenth to 0.4. The second of two Undercover Boss episodes on CBS adjusted up a tenth, finishing at 0.8.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, May 23, 2016
*


Code:


Time          Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers
8 p.m.        The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)             2.0   7      10.26
              Dancing With the Stars (ABC)            1.9   7      12.34
              The Price Is Right Special (CBS)        1.3   5       6.22
              Gotham (FOX)  F                        1.2   4       3.62
              Reign (The CW)                          0.3   1       0.95
                                                      
9 p.m.        [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Bachelorette (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  P  2.0   7       6.63[/B][/COLOR]
              The Odd Couple (CBS)                    1.0   3       4.52
              Houdini & Doyle (FOX)                   0.6   2       2.62
              [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)  P   0.4   1       1.29[/B][/COLOR]
                                                      
9:30 p.m.     The Odd Couple (CBS)  F                0.9   3       4.47
              Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)       0.4   1       1.47
                                                      
10 p.m.       Blindspot (NBC)  F                     1.3   4       5.85
              Person of Interest (CBS)                0.9   3       5.49

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Monday, including the season premiere of The Bachelorette on ABC and final performances on The Voice and Dancing With the Stars:

The season premiere of The Bachelorette on ABC was on par with its 2015 debut, scoring a 2.0 rating in adults 18-49 (vs. 2.1 a year ago). It tied The Voice (2.0, even with last weeks fast nationals/-0.1 from the finals) for the top demo rating of the night.

The nights finales were a mixed bag. Blindspot finished its season with a 1.3 for NBC, even with last week but at the low end of its season-long performance (as its been the past few weeks). Gotham (1.2) was off a tenth for FOX, and the final two Odd Couple episodes managed only 1.0 and 0.9, down from 1.3 for its Monday airing last week.

The final Dancing With the Stars performances of the season scored a 1.9, up from 1.7 for last weeks two-hour show. Whose Line Is It Anyway? premiered to a 0.4 for The CW, while Reign held last weeks 0.3.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Mondays fast national ratings in adults 18-49 all carried through to the finals. Updated viewer averages are shown.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday cable ratings for Sunday May 22, 2016: Preacher has decent debut, Game of Thrones ties season high*

The premiere of Preacher on AMC put up decent numbers Sunday night, averaging a 0.9 rating in adults 18-49 and 2.38 million viewers. Those figures are in line with the same-day numbers for Better Call Saul earlier in the season.

Game of Thrones led the night in the 18-49 demo with a 4.0, tying its premiere for the best mark of Season 6 to date. The halfway point of Fear the Walking Dead drew a 1.9, even with the previous week. TNTs NBA Western Conference Finals telecast (Golden State-Oklahoma City Game 3) scored a 3.1 and led the viewer race with 8.02 million.

Top cable shows among adults 18-49 for Sunday, May 22, 2016


Code:


Show                         Net     Time      Viewers (000s) 18-49 rating
GAME OF THRONES              HBOM    9:02 PM       7,890       4.0
NBA PLAYOFFS                 TNT     8:00 PM       8,018       3.1
FEAR THE WALKING DEAD        AMC     9:00 PM       4,388       1.9
INSIDE THE NBA PLAYOFFS      TNT     10:41 PM      3,417       1.4
SILICON VALLEY               HBOM    10:02 PM      1,712       0.9
FAMILY GUY                   ADSM    10:30 PM      1,980       0.9
PREACHER                     AMC     10:00 PM      2,380       0.9
BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    10:00 PM      2,441       0.9
BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    10:30 PM      2,398       0.9
FAMILY GUY                   ADSM    10:00 PM      1,837       0.8
RICK & MORTY                 ADSM    11:00 PM      1,621       0.8
DUNK KING, THE               TNT     11:20 PM      1,777       0.8
NHL CONFERENCE FINALS L      NBCSN   8:08 PM       1,903       0.8
KEEPING UP KARDASHIANS       ENT     9:00 PM       1,554       0.7
BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    9:30 PM       2,152       0.7
NAKED AND AFRAID             DISC    10:00 PM      2,096       0.7
BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    8:30 PM       1,966       0.7
BIG BANG THEORY, THE         TBSC    9:00 PM       2,122       0.7


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, May 24, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.      The Voice (NBC)  R                     1.4   5      7.61
            Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)  F            1.2   5      4.88
            The Flash (The CW)  F                  1.3   5      3.35
            The Price Is Right Special (CBS)        1.1   4      6.41
            Hotel Hell (FOX)  P                    0.8   3      2.51
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   The Real ONeals (ABC)  F              1.1   4      4.21
                                                    
9 p.m.      The Voice (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)  F         2.2   7     10.59
            DWTS (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)  F              1.6   5     10.49
            Person of Interest (CBS)                0.9   3      5.33
            Containment (The CW)                    0.5   2      1.40
            Coupled (FOX)                           0.5   2      1.22
                                                    
10 p.m.     Person of Interest (CBS)                0.9   3      4.92

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Tuesday, including low numbers for a pair of competition show finales and a mixed bag for the other season enders:

The finales of The Voice and Dancing With the Stars hit ratings lows Tuesday. Although The Voice led the night with a 2.1 rating in adults 18-49, it was the weakest performance for a season finale in the shows history, down 0.8 from each of the previous two cycles.

Dancing With the Stars, meanwhile, posted a 1.6, down 0.8 from the fall season finale and 0.7 vs. last spring. It narrowly avoided a series low for a regular episode.

ABCs comedy finales, Fresh Off the Boat (1.2) and The Real ONeals (1.0), each rose a tenth vs. last week. The Flash (1.2), however, slipped a tenth with its finale. FOXs Hotel Hell premiered to a 0.8, while Coupled matched the 0.5 for its premiere last week.

*Revisions/Finals:*
Three season finales had their 18-49 ratings bump up a bit from Tuesdays fast nationals to the finals.

The Voice finale adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 2.2, which is still its lowest-rated finale to date (0.7 below each of the past two editions). The Flash (1.3) adjusted up a tenth to match last weeks rating, and The Real ONeals (1.1) also adjusted up a tenth, scoring its best number since its time-period debut in early March.


----------



## astrohip

_*Wednesday was the final night of the May Sweeps.*_

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, May 25, 2016*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8 p.m.      Movie: Finding Nemo (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)   1.3   5    4.36
            The Price Is Right Special (CBS)        1.2   5    6.67
            Rosewood (FOX)  F                      0.8   3    3.50
            Arrow (The CW)  F                      0.8   3    2.19
            Heartbeat (NBC)  F                     0.7   3    4.26
                                                    
9 p.m.      Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  F              1.6   6    7.19
            Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)    1.0   4    5.74
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Wayward Pines (FOX)  P                 0.9   3    3.06[/B][/COLOR]
            Supernatural (The CW)  F               0.7   3    1.84
                                                    
10 p.m.     Chicago PD (NBC)  F                    1.4   5    6.88
            Crim. Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)  F   1.0   4    5.19
            Nashville (ABC)  Series finale         0.9   3    4.19

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Wednesday, with a host of season finales, one series-ending episode and the start of a summer series:

Law & Order: SVU topped Wednesdays adults 18-49 ratings with a 1.5, leading a parade of eight finales. It was up 0.3 vs. last weeks episode and a tenth better than last seasons finale.

The series finale of Nashville (0.9) was up a tenth of a point vs. last week, as was Supernaturals finale (0.8) on The CW. The closing episodes of NBCs Chicago Fire (1.4), Arrow (0.8) and Heartbeat (0.7) were all even with last week.

Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (1.0) hit a season low with its finale, down 0.1 from its last episode. Rosewood took the biggest hit, scoring a 0.9 for its finale  down 0.6 from last week when it preceded the Empire finale, but in line with its numbers for the episodes when it aired without Empire.

The premiere of Wayward Pines Season 2 drew a 0.9, off a tenth from its series debut last year.

*Revisions/Finals:*
The season finale of Law & Order: SVU was one of three shows whose adults 18-49 ratings changed from Wednesdays fast nationals to the finals. It adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.6, its best showing since early March. ABCs airing of Finding Nemo also adjusted up a tenth to 1.3.

Supernatural went the other direction for The CW. Its finale adjusted down 0.1 to a 0.7, even with last week. The finale of Nashville on ABC stayed put at 0.9.


----------



## astrohip

Some interesting analysis from TVLine:



> NBCs Sunday Night Football and Foxs Empire placed No. 1 and No. 2 for the 2015-16 TV season  just as they did last year  this time with average ratings of 7.5 and 6.4 in the coveted 18-49 demo, respectively.
> 
> For the season, CBS (which hosted the Super Bowl) led all broadcasters in both the demo (averaging a 2.3) and in total viewers (averaging 10.9 million). NBC placed second with an average 2.1 rating and 8.1 million viewers. (Rounding out the Big 5, Fox averaged 1.9 and 5.7 million, ABC did 1.8 and 6.8 million, and The CW averaged 0.8 and 2 million.)
> 
> *In the demo*, CBS The Big Bang Theory  averaging a 5.8 rating this season, including any available Live+7 DVR playback data  easily led the comedy pack (while slipping 11 percent year over year). On the drama side, Foxs The X-Files (4.8) and ABCs Greys Anatomy (3.6) placed a distant second and third behind Empire.
> 
> Of the Top 20 non-sports entertainment programs (including two ties), ABC led with seven, followed by CBS six. NBC had five, Fox four.
> 
> *In total viewers*, NCIS (20.2 mil) and Big Bang (20.4 mil) repeated as the seasons most watched drama and comedy. All told, CBS had 11 of the Top 20 most watched entertainment programs; NBC had four.


----------



## astrohip

*TOP RETURNING COMEDY | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | The Big Bang Theory, CBS (5.8 rating, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | Modern Family, ABC (3.4)
3 | The Goldbergs, ABC (2.5)
4 | black-ish, ABC (2.4)
5 | 2 Broke Girls, CBS (2.3)
In Total Viewers | The Big Bang Theory (20.4 million)

*TOP NEW COMEDY | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | Life in Pieces, CBS (2.7, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | Superstore, NBC (2.1)
3 | Angel From Hell, CBS (1.9; cancelled)
4 | The Muppets, ABC (1.9, cancelled)
5 | Dr. Ken, ABC (1.4)
In Total Viewers | Life in Pieces (10.5 million)

*TOP RETURNING DRAMA | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | Empire, FOX (6.4, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | The X-Files, FOX (4.8)
3 | Greys Anatomy, ABC (3.6)
4 | How to Get Away With Murder, ABC (3.5)
5 | Scandal, ABC (3.4)
In Total Viewers | NCIS (20.2 million)

*
TOP NEW DRAMA | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | Blindspot, NBC (3.1, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | Quantico, ABC (2.6)
3 | Lucifer, FOX (2.4)
4 | Supergirl, CBS (2.4; moving to The CW)
5 | Chicago Med, NBC (2.3)
5 | Shades of Blue, NBC (2.3)
In Total Viewers | Blindspot (10.8 million)

*TOP REALITY SHOW | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | The Voice (Monday), NBC (3.4, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | The Voice (Tuesday), NBC (3.1)
3 | American Idol (Wednesday), FOX (3.0)
4 | The Bachelor, ABC (3.0)
5 | American Idol (Thursday), FOX (2.8)
5 | Survivor, CBS (2.8)
In Total Viewers | Dancing With the Stars, ABC (13.4 million)

*
TOP-RATED CANCELLED SHOWS | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | Limitless, CBS (2.2, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | Heroes Reborn, NBC (2.2)
3 | Mike & Molly, CBS (2.0)
4 | Angel From Hell, CBS (1.9)
5 | The Muppets, ABC (1.9)
In Total Viewers | Limitless, CBS (9.8 million)

*LOWEST-RATED RENEWED SHOWS (SCRIPTED) | 18-49 DEMO*
1 | The Originals, The CW (0.6, including any available Live+7 DVR playback)
2 | Jane the Virgin, The CW (0.6)
3 | Reign, The CW (0.5)
In Total Viewers | Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (1.03 million)

*TOP 10 OVERALL BY DEMO*
NBC Sunday Night Football, NBC (7.5, +3% year over year)
Empire, FOX (6.4, -10%)
The Big Bang Theory, CBS (5.8, -11%)
Thursday Night Football, CBS/NFL (5.7, -3%)
The X-Files, FOX (4.8, NA)
The OT, FOX (4.4, -4%)
Greys Anatomy, ABC (3.6, -8%)
How to Get Away With Murder, ABC (3.5, -30%)
Modern Family, ABC (3.4, -37%)
Scandal, ABC (3.4, -24%)

*TOP 10 OVERALL BY TOTAL VIEWERS*
Sunday Night Football, NBC (20.8 million, +3% year over year)
The Big Bang Theory, CBS (21.3 million, -4%)
NCIS, CBS (21.4 million, -6%)
Thursday Night Football, CBS/NFL (17.1 million, NC)
Empire, FOX (17.3 million, -9%)
NCIS: New Orleans, CBS (14.8 million, -20%)
The X-Files, FOX (13.6 million, NA)
Dancing With the Stars, ABC (13.4 million, -11%)
The Voice (Monday), NBC (13.3 million)
Blue Bloods, CBS (13.1 million, -13%)


----------



## realityboy

Full list of series rankings on Deadline:

http://deadline.com/2016/05/tv-season-2015-2016-series-rankings-shows-full-list-1201763189/


----------



## DevdogAZ

Look at all those double-digit drops year over year. Broadcast TV is dying on the vine.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, May 26, 2016*



Code:


Time           Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers 
8 p.m.         The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R           1.4   6    7.29
               [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]500 Questions (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)  P     0.9   3    5.06[/B][/COLOR]
               Bones (FOX)                             0.9   3    4.63
               Strong (NBC)                            0.7   3    2.57
               Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)  R        0.3   1    0.86
                                                       
8:30 p.m.      Life in Pieces (CBS)  R                1.0   4    5.08
                                                       
9 p.m.         Mom (CBS)  R                           1.0   4    5.33
               Red Nose Day (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)  S      0.6   2    2.17
               American Grit (FOX)                     0.5   2    1.73
               The Flash (The CW)  R                  0.3   1    1.10
                                                       
9:30 p.m.      The Odd Couple (CBS)  R                0.9   3    4.40
                                                       
10 p.m.        Code Black (CBS)  R                    0.7   3    4.11
               Modern Family (ABC)  R                 0.8   3    2.98
                                                       
10:30 p.m.     Black-ish (ABC)  R                     0.6   3    2.52

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Thursday, which was the start of summer on network TV and thus the start of most everythings 18-49 rating starting with a zero:

Broadcast TVs offseason started Thursday, as indicated by the ratings. Only three shows  reruns of The Big Bang Theory (1.4), Life in Pieces (1.0) and Mom (1.0) on CBS  made it above the 1.0 mark in adults 18-49 in primetime.

The premiere of 500 Questions on ABC scored a 0.9, down from 1.2 for its debut last year. Bones (0.8) was even with last week for FOX, while American Grit fell a tenth to 0.5.

NBCs Strong held steady at 0.7. The networks Red Nose Day special (0.6) didnt draw much of an audience but did help raise more than $31 million for anti-poverty causes.

*Revisions/Finals:*
An original episode of Bones was one of two shows that had their adults 18-49 ratings rise vs. Thursdays fast nationals. The FOX drama adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 0.9.

A Modern Family repeat on ABC (0.8) also adjusted up a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

The _Daily Ratings Thread _is taking its annual summer hiatus. I will post the occasional night if something looks interesting. I will also post some cable ratings.


----------



## astrohip

_So let's jump back in with last night's ratings, mainly because I love me some ANW._

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, June 1, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                         Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Vwrs
8 p.m.       [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]American Ninja Warrior (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)  P    1.7  7   6.35[/B][/COLOR]
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Masterchef (FOX)  P                            1.2  5   3.81[/B][/COLOR]
             Undercover Boss (CBS)  R                       0.9  4   4.38
             500 Questions (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)  F             0.8  3   4.51
             iHeartRadio Summer Pool Party (The CW)  S      0.2  1   0.68
                                                     
9 p.m.       Wayward Pines (FOX)                             0.8  3   2.52
             Criminal Minds (CBS)  R                        0.9  3   4.86
             Supernatural (The CW)  R                       0.2  1   0.77
                                                     
10 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Night Shift (NBC)  P                       1.1  4   4.81[/B][/COLOR]
             Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (CBS)  R        0.8  3   4.10
             Modern Family (ABC)  R                         0.8  3   3.02
                                                     
10:30 p.m.   The Goldbergs (ABC)  R                         0.6  2   2.21

*Preliminary*:
The numbers for Wednesday, including steady premieres of two unscripted shows and a scripted series suffering some declines:

The season premiere of American Ninja Warrior put up solid numbers for NBC Wednesday. Its 1.7 in adults 18-49 was within one tenth of the 1.8 for its 2015 debut. Masterchef on FOX was also pretty steady, as its 1.1 was a tenth off of its premiere last summer.

The news was not as good for The Night Shift, which opened its third season with a 1.1, below each of its previous two premieres (one summer and one in-season).

The finale of 500 Questions on ABC drew a 0.8, even with Tuesdays airing. FOXs Wayward Pines was also steady at 0.9.

*Revisions/Finals*:
The only changes from Wednesdays fast national ratings in adults 18-49 to the finals happened on FOX. The premiere of Masterchef adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 1.2, matching last seasons debut, and Wayward Pines adjusted down a tenth to 0.8, off 0.1 vs. last week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Once again, thank you for the consistent service you provide by posting the ratings here. It's very much appreciated.

:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## astrohip

*TV Ratings Friday: Olympics opening ceremony lowest since 1992

Broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Aug. 5, 2016
*
[Note: Prelim ratings]



Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.       Summer Olympics Opening Ceremony        7.7  31    27.26
                (NBC) (8-11 p.m.)       
             Shark Tank (ABC)  R                    0.6   3     2.94
             NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)  R             0.5   2     3.57
             Masterchef (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)  R        0.5   2     1.32
             Masters of Illusion (The CW)  R        0.2   1     0.85
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Masters of Illusion (The CW)  R        0.2   1     0.77
                                                     
9 p.m.       What Would You Do? (ABC)                0.6   3     2.68
             Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)  R                 0.5   2     3.50
             Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R     0.2   1     0.89
                                                     
10 p.m.      20/20 (ABC)                             0.6   3     3.34
             Blue Bloods (CBS)  R                   0.5   2     4.15

The opening ceremony of the 2016 Summer Olympics drew big ratings  but not nearly as big as some past openings of the games.

Pending updates, NBCs coverage from Rio (which ran well past the normal end of primetime) scored a 7.7 rating in adults 18-49 and 27.26 million viewers. Thats down significantly from the 12.2 demo rating and 40.65 million who tuned into the opening of Londons Olympics in 2012.

In metered markets, the ceremonys 16.5/32 among households was the lowest since Barcelona in 1992.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Variety surveyed Madison Avenue advertising firms and came up with a projection of how shows on the broadcast networks will fare this fall:

http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/fal...s-football-empire-big-bang-theory-1201840200/

No surprise, five of the top eight are NFL or NFL-related.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Variety surveyed Madison Avenue advertising firms and came up with a projection of how shows on the broadcast networks will fare this fall:
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/fal...s-football-empire-big-bang-theory-1201840200/
> 
> No surprise, five of the top eight are NFL or NFL-related.


And why is the NFL shows top rated by advertisers? Because people watch them LIVE, which is the only thing that matters to advertisers of course (and those that watch within 3 days and don't fast forward past commercials, which is become a dying breed, I'm sure). I'm guessing that most people who watch Empire (I don't watch, but I guess it's a water cooler show?), watch that live as well.


----------



## astrohip

Let's jump back in... the 2016 Fall Season officially kicked off last night (Monday), but I'm a little rusty, so I'll practice with Sunday night and the Emmys... _(PS: If anyone has any ideas/feedback that would make these posts more helpful, fire away)_

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Sept. 18, 2016*

_[Pilots & Specials in *green*]_


Code:


Time        Show                                 Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers (millions)
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:44 p.m.)                        5.9  22   18.84
            Football Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:20 p.m.)       3.2  11    9.08
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Emmy Awards Red Carpet (ABC)  S                       0.9   3    4.78[/B][/COLOR]
            Bobs Burgers (FOX)  R                                0.5   2    1.36
                                                    
7:30 p.m.   60 Minutes (CBS) (7:44-8:44 p.m.)                      2.6   9   12.70
            Bobs Burgers (FOX)  R                                0.7   2    1.74
                                                    
8 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]68th Primetime Emmy Awards (ABC) (8-11 p.m.)  S       2.8   9   11.38[/B][/COLOR]
            The Simpsons (FOX)  R                                 0.7   2    1.83
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night Football (NBC) (8:20-11:45 p.m.)          8.2  26   22.75
            [B][COLOR="SeaGreen"]The Case Of: JonBenet Ramsey (CBS) (8:44-10:44 p.m.)-P 2.1   7   10.42[/COLOR][/B]
            The Simpsons (FOX)  R                                 0.7   2    1.80
                                                    
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)  R                                   0.8   3    1.89
                                                    
9:30 p.m.   The Last Man on Earth (FOX)  R                        0.5   1    1.30
                                                    
10:30 p.m.  NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS) (10:44-11:44 p.m.)  R         0.7   2    4.57

*Final Adjustments:*
Live broadcasts on several networks meant lots of adjustments from Sundays early ratings to the finals. One show that didnt change, however was CBS The Case Of: JonBenet Ramsey, which held its solid 2.1 rating in adults 18-49.

The Emmy Awards on ABC adjusted up but still scored an all-time low with a 2.8 in the 18-49 demographic and 11.38 million viewers. NBCs Sunday Night Football adjusted up from 7.4 to 8.2, off slightly from the previous weeks final 8.4. As with week 1, SNFs ratings are down more than a point from 2015.

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC and CBS and ABCs live broadcast of the Emmy Awards will likely result in greater adjustments than usual for those networks in the final nationals._

The 2015 Emmy Awards brought in the shows smallest audience ever. Sundays ceremony may end up even lower.

The awards are currently showing a 2.5 rating in adults 18-49 and 9.69 million viewers, pending updates for the live telecast. Thats down from a preliminary 3.2 and 10.37 million last year (adjusting to 3.6 and 11.9 million in the finals). Metered market ratings for Sunday are also slightly behind the 2015 show (8.3 in households vs. 8.7 last year).

NBC led the night, per usual, with Sunday Night Football, whose preliminary 7.4 is on par with last weeks 7.5. CBS numbers are subject to adjustment as well, but part 1 of The Case Of: JonBenet Ramsey is currently showing a 2.1.


----------



## JYoung

Thanks again for posting this.

Once again, Football conquers all.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Sept. 19, 2016*


Code:


Time       Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  P           3.8  13    15.82
           The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)  P         3.3  11    12.10[/B][/COLOR]
           DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                  1.7   6    10.71
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Gotham (FOX)  P                        1.3   4     3.90[/B][/COLOR]
           Supergirl (The CW)  R                  0.2   1     0.82
                                                   
8:30 p.m.  [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Kevin Can Wait (CBS)  P                2.6   9    11.08[/B][/COLOR]
                                                   
9 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]JonBenet Ramsey (CBS) (9-11 p.m.)       1.8   6     8.24
           Lucifer (FOX)  P                       1.3   4     4.36[/B][/COLOR]
           Supergirl (The CW)  R                  0.2   1     0.89
                                                   
10 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Good Place (NBC) (10-11 p.m.)  P   2.3   8     8.04[/B][/COLOR]
           Match Game (ABC)                        0.9   3     4.40

*Final Adjustments:*
Mondays two series premieres held onto their solid ratings from the early numbers to the finals, and two veteran shows saw their adults 18-49 ratings rise.

The Big Bang Theory (3.8) adjusted up two tenths of a point for CBS, although its still 0.9 behind last years premiere. Gotham rose one tenth to 1.3, off from last seasons 1.6 for its premiere but even with its finale. The premieres of Kevin Can Wait (2.6) and The Good Place (2.3) held steady. Supergirl reruns on The CW adjusted down after factoring out a pre-emption in New York.

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Monday, the first official night of the 2016-17 season, have a pair of new comedies hoping to capitalize on strong lead-ins:

The first night of the season was kind to a pair of new comedies, CBS Kevin Can Wait and NBCs The Good Place.

Kevin Can Wait premiered to a 2.6 rating in adults 18-49  matching the debut numbers for Life in Pieces in the same spot last year  and 11.15 million viewers. The Good Place, meanwhile, opened to a 2.3 and 8.06 million viewers, topping the post-Voice debut of Superstore (2.0) last fall  although it was behind the premiere of Blindspot (3.1) on the same night a year ago.

Both shows also performed pretty much in line with your predictions.

The Big Bang Theory (3.6) led the night, but it was down more than a full point in adults 18-49 vs. last years premiere (4.7). It did rise a bit from the 3.4 for its season finale in May. FOXs Lucifer (1.3) was also well off the 2.4 for its series debut last season but matched its finale.

The Voice (3.3, -0.3) and Gotham (1.2, -0.4) also slid from their debuts last season, but not by as much. The conclusion of The Case Of: JonBenet Ramsey drew a 1.8 for CBS, down three tenths from part 1 on Sunday. Dancing With the Stars dropped four tenths from its premiere to a 1.7 against stiffer competition.


----------



## Steveknj

With Football TROUNCING the Emmys, is there ANYTHING that can stop it? What does anyone think would be the downfall of the NFL on TV? Concussion scandal isn't doing it. The multitude of players facing Sexual Assault isn't turning people off from watching. It sure is the Teflon league. I even think a Steroid scandal wouldn't do it, like it did to baseball. NOBODY would care.

I guess it could just be changing tastes over a long period of time.


----------



## SteveD

Steveknj said:


> With Football TROUNCING the Emmys, is there ANYTHING that can stop it? What does anyone think would be the downfall of the NFL on TV? Concussion scandal isn't doing it. The multitude of players facing Sexual Assault isn't turning people off from watching. It sure is the Teflon league. I even think a Steroid scandal wouldn't do it, like it did to baseball. NOBODY would care.
> 
> I guess it could just be changing tastes over a long period of time.


Maybe another players strike, resulting in a partial season and cancellation of the Super Bowl.

Certainly the runaway ticket prices hasn't hurt the TV ratings at all as more fans stop buying tickets and, instead, stay at home and watch the games on TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> With Football TROUNCING the Emmys, is there ANYTHING that can stop it? What does anyone think would be the downfall of the NFL on TV? Concussion scandal isn't doing it. The multitude of players facing Sexual Assault isn't turning people off from watching. It sure is the Teflon league. I even think a Steroid scandal wouldn't do it, like it did to baseball. NOBODY would care.
> 
> I guess it could just be changing tastes over a long period of time.


The NFL isn't just going to go from the highest-rated thing on TV to the outhouse in the course of one season. But if you look at the explanation in the Sunday night ratings, it says that both last week and this week the SNF ratings were off over a point from last season. So maybe we're past the peak of NFL popularity and we're starting to see the trend line heading down. We'll have to see if the rest of this season remains off from last season, and then if next season drops off from this season.

But I seriously doubt that it would ever fall to the point where MLB is, primarily because NFL is much easier to follow with one game per week and a relatively short season. Fans get burned out on six months of games nearly every single day, whereas the NFL almost always leaves them wanting more.


----------



## BrettStah

The MNF ratings for this upcoming games will likely be down quite a bit, due to the presidential debate.


----------



## Steveknj

**** Red said:


> Maybe another players strike, resulting in a partial season and cancellation of the Super Bowl.
> 
> Certainly the runaway ticket prices hasn't hurt the TV ratings at all as more fans stop buying tickets and, instead, stay at home and watch the games on TV.


I doubt a players strike would matter, because as soon as the strike is over, most everyone will be back. Strikes certainly didn't hurt the NBA much.

Football is the one sport I prefer to watch at home than go see the game live. Weather is a factor here, as well as it's much easier to follow everything going on, and despite our yearly complaints, the announcers tend to add to watching the games. Unless I got a free ticket, and it's not November or December, I'd not pay to go see an NFL game.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> The NFL isn't just going to go from the highest-rated thing on TV to the outhouse in the course of one season. But if you look at the explanation in the Sunday night ratings, it says that both last week and this week the SNF ratings were off over a point from last season. So maybe we're past the peak of NFL popularity and we're starting to see the trend line heading down. We'll have to see if the rest of this season remains off from last season, and then if next season drops off from this season.
> 
> But I seriously doubt that it would ever fall to the point where MLB is, primarily because NFL is much easier to follow with one game per week and a relatively short season. Fans get burned out on six months of games nearly every single day, whereas the NFL almost always leaves them wanting more.


There are a lot of reasons why the NFL is different than MLB for sure in regards to TV which I won't get into here, and I think ratings are generally down across the board for conventional TV. But it's more about how the ratings are SO much higher than traditionally popular shows, like the Emmys that amaze me. I don't see that ending any time soon.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> The MNF ratings for this upcoming games will likely be down quite a bit, due to the presidential debate.


maybe 

I do think you are right, but I'll bet it will STILL do quite well.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> maybe
> 
> I do think you are right, but I'll bet it will STILL do quite well.


I heard something this morning about it - they're (ESPN? NFL? no clue) anticipating 20% less in ad revenue for the game, is what I think I heard.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Sept. 20, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show           Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)      3.4  12      12.29
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]NCIS (CBS)  P                   2.2   8      15.99[/B][/COLOR]
           DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)           1.5   5       8.60
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)  P     1.1   4       2.39[/B][/COLOR]
           The Flash (The CW)  R           0.3   1       0.88
                                            
8:30 p.m.  [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]New Girl (FOX)  P               1.2   4       2.31[/B][/COLOR]
                                            
9 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Bull (CBS)  P                   2.2   8      15.56
           Scream Queens (FOX)  P          1.0   3       2.17[/B][/COLOR]
           MADtv (The CW)                   0.2   1       0.58
                                            
10 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]This Is Us (NBC)  P             2.8  10      10.07
           NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)  P      1.4   5      11.12
           Agents of SHIELD (ABC)  P       1.1   4       3.44[/B][/COLOR]

*Final Adjustments:*
Tuesday final ratings: NCIS, Brooklyn Nine-Nine adjust up, This Is Us & Bull steady:

Both series premieres from Tuesday, CBS Bull and NBCs This Is Us, carried their early adults 18-49 ratings through to the finals, as did most other shows.

Two veteran series, however, had small upticks: The season premieres of NCIS (2.2) on CBS and Brooklyn Nine-Nine (1.1) on FOX each adjusted up a tenth of a point.

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday include two drama series premieres and a host of season openers for veteran shows:

NBCs new drama This Is Us premiered to pretty strong ratings Tuesday, scoring a 2.8 in adults 18-49  the networks best drama debut since Blindspot a year ago  and drawing the nights second-best 18-49 number behind its lead-in, The Voice (3.4, up 0.1 from Mondays premiere).

CBS Bull also got off to a solid start with a 2.2, building slightly on its NCIS lead-in (2.1) and retained virtually all of its viewers (15.49 million vs. 15.63 million). Both new shows also were in line with your predictions.

Every returning show came in below their premieres last year. The Voice ticked down a tenth of a point from its first Tuesday show last fall. NCIS was off 0.4, and NCIS: New Orleans (1.4), airing an hour later than last season, dipped by three tenths of a point.

Agents of SHIELD drew a 1.1 for ABC, down from 1.7 for last falls premiere. Brooklyn Nine-Nine (1.0, -0.5), New Girl (1.2, -0.2) and Scream Queens (1.0, -0.7) were all off from last seasons premieres as well.

If theres any silver lining for the returning shows, its that most of them were fairly close to their season averages from 2015-16 (NCIS: New Orleans was off 0.3 from its average). And SHIELD is well above ABCs cover-your-eyes-bad average at 10 p.m. Tuesdays last season.


----------



## JYoung

Yeah, I thought that it was an interesting move for ABC to put Agents of SHIELD in their "Death Slot".
1.1 is probably the best they'll get this year.


----------



## Worf

I'm guessing Bull just got a boost coming after NCIS, and NCIS NOLA got a huge dip coming after Bull, which could show Bull's prospects...


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Sept. 21, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Survivor (CBS) (8-9:30 p.m.)  P        2.3   8      9.46
            Lethal Weapon (FOX)  P                 2.2   8      7.93
            The Goldbergs (ABC)  P                 2.0   8      6.90[/B][/COLOR]
            Blindspot (NBC)                         1.3   5      6.08
            Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R     0.3   1      1.18
                                                    
8:30 p.m.   [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Speechless (ABC)  P                    2.0   8      7.38[/B][/COLOR]
                                                    
9 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Empire (FOX)  P                        4.2  13     10.87
            Modern Family (ABC)  P                 2.6   9      8.24
            Law & Order: SVU (NBC)  P              1.8   6      7.83[/B][/COLOR]
            Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)       0.3   1      1.13
                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Big Brother (CBS) (9:30-11 p.m.)  F    2.0   7      6.32
            Black-ish (ABC)  R                     2.0   7      6.39
            Whose Line Is it Anyway? (The CW)  R   0.4   1      1.20
                                                    
10 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Designated Survivor (ABC)  P           2.2   8     10.04
            Chicago PD (NBC)  P                    1.6   5      6.87[/B][/COLOR]

*Early ratings*:
The numbers for Wednesday include the return of last seasons biggest scripted series and the debuts of three freshman shows:

Empire remains the No. 1 scripted show on broadcast TV after premiering to a 4.1 rating in adults 18-49 Wednesday. It continues a trend of veteran shows opening well below their premieres last season (a 6.7, in this case) but in line with where they ended (its even with the finale).

Also on trend: Three new shows got off to pretty good starts. ABCs Speechless (2.0) retained all of its Goldbergs lead-in, and Designated Survivors 2.3 was more than double the average for Nashville last season. FOXs Lethal Weapon premiered to a 2.2, in line with the 2.4 for Rosewoods debut in the same spot last year.

The premiere of Law & Order: SVU (1.8) went against the grain of veteran shows opening lower, as it matched its 2015 debut. Chicago PD (1.6) came close, slipping just 0.1. Blindspot scored a 1.3, down 0.3 vs. its 10 p.m. premiere last week and in line with its spring run last season.

On ABC, The Goldbergs (2.0, -0.4), Modern Family (2.6, -0.6) and Black-ish (2.0, -0.4) all returned below their premieres but were on par with  and in Black-ishs case, a little above  their 2015-16 averages. CBS Surivvor premiered to a 2.3, down 0.2 vs. last fall, while Big Brothers finale drew a 2.0.

*Final Adjustments:*
Wednesdays biggest show grew a little bit from the early ratings to the finals, while a new series went the other direction.

The Season 3 premiere of Empire on FOX adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 4.2. ABCs Designated Survivor (2.2) adjusted down by a tenth. The nights other two series debuts, ABCs Speechless (2.0) and FOXs Lethal Weapon (2.2), held their early numbers, as did everything else.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Sept. 22, 2016*



Code:


Time      Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers 
8 p.m.    NFL Thurs Kickoff (CBS) (8-8:27 p.m.)   2.7  11    8.90
          [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Greys Anatomy (ABC)  P                2.5   9    8.75
          Superstore (NBC)  P                    1.5   6    5.45
          Rosewood (FOX)  P                      0.7   3    3.65[/B][/COLOR]
          The Flash (The CW)  R                  0.2   1    0.94
                                                  
8:30 p.m  Thur Night FB (CBS) (8:27-11:20 p.m.)   6.1  22   17.55
          The Good Place (NBC)                    1.4   5    5.25
                                                  
9 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Chicago Med (NBC)  P                   1.4   5    7.02
          Notorious (ABC)  P                     1.1   4    5.39
          Pitch (FOX)  P                         1.1   4    4.23[/B][/COLOR]
          Supernatural (The CW)  R               0.2   1    0.68
                                                  
10 p.m.   [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)  P   1.4   5    5.11
          The Blacklist (NBC)  P                 1.3   5    6.40[/B][/COLOR]

*Early ratings:*
_Note: CBS live NFL coverage will result in greater adjustments than usual for the network in the final nationals.
_
The string of strong series premieres for new shows in the first week of the season came to an end Thursday night, as both ABCs Notorious and FOXs Pitch put up soft ratings.

Notorious earned a 1.2 rating in adults 18-49, losing half of its Greys Anatomy lead-in. Pitch built on its Rosewood lead-in but managed only a 1.1. Every previous new series debut had scored at least a 2.0 in the 18-49 demographic.

The news wasnt a lot better elsewhere. On the bright side, CBS Thursday Night Football is currently showing improvements on last weeks opener, pending updates. Greys was solid for ABC, coming in below last seasons premiere (2.8) but topping its 2015-16 average.

How to Get Away with Murder posted a 1.4, well off last seasons premiere of 2.6 and its Season 2 average of 1.8, but at least recovered a bit of the audience Notorious lost.

At NBC, Superstore (1.4) matched its finale last season but was 0.4 below its premiere rating, while The Good Place (1.3) lost a point from its Voice-assisted premiere Monday. Chicago Med tied its series low with a 1.4, while The Blacklist (1.3) was half a point off of its debut last year and a tenth below its 2015-16 average.

FOXs Rosewood (0.7) also recorded a series low, a tenth behind its finale last spring.

*Final Adjustments:*
Three scripted shows saw their adults 18-49 ratings improve from Thursdays early numbers to the finals, while one new series went down.

ABCs Greys Anatomy (2.5) and NBCs Superstore (1.5) and The Good Place (1.4) all adjusted up a tenth of a point. CBS Thursday Night Football game finishes with a 6.1, up from 5.4 a week ago.

The premiere of Notorious on ABC, on the other hand, adjusted down a tenth to a 1.1. Reruns of The Flash and Supernatural on The CW (0.2 each) also adjusted down.


----------



## astrohip

*Premiere week winners & losers: Good news for This Is Us, bad news for ABC and FOX*

The first week of the 2016-17 TV season is (mostly) in the books. A few shows have performed quite well out of the gate, others not so much.

Heres an extremely early look at how the season is shaping up thus far _(from TVbytheNumbers)_:

*WINNER*: New shows (mostly). Including the pre-season Son of Zorn debut on Sept. 11, the 10 new shows that have premiered thus fare have averaged a 2.1 rating in adults 18-49. That equals the average for nine new series that debuted in the first four days of premiere week last year.

*LOSER*: Old shows. To date exactly one returning series  Law & Order: SVU (1.8)  has matched its premiere rating last season. Every other show has declined from its 2015-16 debut, ranging from slight dips (The Voice, Chicago PD, New Girl) to big drops (How to Get Away with Murder, Agents of SHIELD, Scream Queens).

*WINNERS(ish)*: CBS and NBC. Each of the Big 4 networks have started a little behind their numbers for the equivalent days last season, but CBS and NBC has had the smallest decline thus far. CBS is off by just 3 percent in adults 18-49 (3.0 vs. 3.1, including Thursday Night Football), while NBC has dipped 5 percent (2.3 vs. 2.42 last year) thanks to The Voice staying pretty close to its premiere numbers last season and This Is Us outperforming Best Time Ever in the Tuesday 10 p.m. spot.

*LOSERS*: ABC and FOX. Through four days, ABC is off 20 percent vs. last season, due largely to declines for its veteran shows and the poor start for Notorious (1.2 vs. a 3.3 for Scandal in the same spot last season).

FOX is off 28 percent from Monday-Wednesday of premiere week (it aired a repeat of Scream Queens on Thursday last year), with Tuesdays lineup off the most (1.1 vs. a 1.7 for the two-hour Scream Queens debut in 2015). Empire, though its still the top scripted show on broadcast, also had a big drop vs. its premiere last season (6.7 to 4.2, -37 percent).

*WINNER*: This Is Us. Barring a miracle on Friday, it will close premiere week as the top-rated new show in adults 18-49 (2.8) by half a point over The Good Place (2.3).

*WINNER*: Designated Survivor. ABCs new drama opened a full point higher at 10 p.m. Wednesday than Nashville did in the same spot last year.

*LOSER*: Rosewood. The FOX drama scored a series low of 0.7 with its Season 2 premiere and didnt do any favors for the networks critically hailed Pitch, which managed just a 1.1.

*LOSER*: Notorious. The fall stand-in for Scandal cratered in its debut, losing more than half of its Greys Anatomy lead-in (2.5 to 1.1) and possibly harming How to Get Away with Murder, which was well off its Season 2 numbers, in the process.

*WINNER*: MacGyver. CBS reboot of the 1980s-90s series scored big with its premiere. Its 1.7 rating in adults 18-49 was the best performance by a Friday scripted show in more than two years.

*WIN some, LOSE some:* After a Voice-aided 2.3 for its premiere on Monday, The Good Place dropped by nine tenths of a point for its time-period premiere on Thursday.

BTW, Superstore just received a back-9 order. A full season! One of my favorite network sitcoms.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Sept. 23, 2016*


Code:


Time       Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]MacGyver (CBS)  P                      1.7   8    10.90
           Last Man Standing (ABC)  P             1.1   5     5.95
           Hells Kitchen (FOX)  P                1.1   5     3.37[/B][/COLOR]
           Superstore (NBC)  R                    0.6   3     2.37
           Masters of Illusion (The CW)            0.2   1     0.73
                                                   
8:30 p.m.  [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Dr. Ken (ABC)  P                       0.9   4     4.02[/B][/COLOR]
           The Good Place (NBC)  R                0.6   3     2.33
           Masters of Illusion (The CW)  R        0.2   1     0.75
                                                   
9 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)  P                 1.4   6    10.22
           Shark Tank (ABC)  P                    1.1   5     4.98
           The Exorcist (FOX)  P                  1.0   4     2.85[/B][/COLOR]
           Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.0   4     4.63
           Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R     0.3   1     0.96
                                                   
10 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Blue Bloods (CBS)  P                   1.3   6    10.55[/B][/COLOR]
           20/20 (ABC)                             0.7   3     3.35

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday feature two reboots of old shows or movies and a host of premieres for returning series:

The premiere of MacGyver led CBS to an across-the-board win Friday, scoring the nights best ratings in both adults 18-49 (1.7) and total viewers (10.89 million). It was the best performance by a Friday scripted series since Hawaii Five-0 put up a 1.8 in January 2014.

The nights other reboot, The Exorcist, didnt do as well for FOX but still put up OK numbers for Friday with a 1.0 and 2.9 million viewers. It held onto nearly all of its lead-in audience from Hells Kitchen (1.1).

The strong premiere for MacGyver helped Five-0 (1.3) improve by 0.3 on last seasons premiere, while Blue Bloods was even with last falls debut with a 1.3.

ABC had a rougher start. Last Man Standing matched the 1.1 for last seasons premiere, but Season 2 of Dr. Ken opened to a 0.9, down six tenths of a point from its premiere last season and two tenths off its Season 1 average. Shark Tank (1.1) also fell by 0.6 vs. its season premiere last year.

*Final Adjustments:*
Fridays two new series carried their early ratings through to the finals, while one veteran show saw its ratings tick up.

Hawaii Five-0 adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.4 rating. It followed the premiere of MacGyver, which held at 1.7. FOXs The Exorcist also held at a 1.0. Episodes of Masters of Illusion on The CW each adjusted down a tenth to 0.2.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Sept. 25, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
7 p.m.       NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:51 p.m.)         5.3  18     17.70
             Football Night (NBC) (7:35-8:22 p.m.)   3.1  10      8.76
             Family Guy (FOX)  R                    0.8   3      2.03
             Once Upon a Time (ABC)  S              0.6   3      2.86
                                                     
7:30 p.m.    60 Minutes (CBS) (7:51-8:51 p.m.)       2.6   8     14.36
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B] Bobs Burgers (FOX)  P                 1.1   4      2.60[/B][/COLOR]
                                                     
8 p.m.       [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Simpsons (FOX)  P                  1.4   5      3.36
             Once Upon a Time (ABC)  P              1.3   4      3.99[/B][/COLOR]
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Sun Football (NBC) (8:22-11:15 p.m.)    7.6  24     20.62
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]NCIS:LA (CBS) (8:51-10:51 p.m.)  P     1.5   5     10.34[/B][/COLOR]
             Son of Zorn (FOX)                       1.1   4      2.65
                                                     
9 p.m.       [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Family Guy (FOX)  P                    1.3   4      2.80
             Secrets and Lies (ABC)  P              1.0   3      4.06[/B][/COLOR]
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Last Man on Earth (FOX)  P         0.9   3      2.23[/B][/COLOR]
                                                     
10 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Quantico (ABC)  P                      1.0   3      3.64[/B][/COLOR]
                                                     
10:30 p.m.   MacGyver (CBS)  R (10:51-11:51 p.m.)   1.0   4      5.36

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC and CBS will likely result in greater adjustments than usual for those networks in the final nationals._

The premiere week pattern of veteran shows opening a good bit lower than their debuts last season continued Sunday, with a couple of exceptions.

ABCs Once Upon a Time (1.2 in adults 18-49, -0.6 vs. last season) and Quantico (1.0, -0.9) were both down considerably, and were behind their 2015-16 averages as well. FOXs The Last Man on Earth (0.9, -0.5) and Family Guy (1.4, -0.1) dipped as well.

The Simpsons went against the grain, as its 1.6 was up a tenth of a point vs. last seasons premiere. Son of Zorn, however, fell by 50 percent from its NFL-fueled premiere of 2.4 two weeks ago to a 1.2 Sunday. ABCs Secrets and Lies returned to a 1.0 after more than a year off.

CBS numbers are subject to change, but NCIS: Los Angeles (currently 1.4) will likely finish in line with or slightly ahead of last seasons 1.2.

Sunday Night Football is currently down a little from last week, with a 6.8 in adults 18-49, pending updates, vs. its preliminary 7.4 last week. Its metered-market rating of 12.9/21 in households is also off from last weeks 13.7/23.

*Final Adjustments:*
Per usual, football scrambled the ratings for Sunday, with multiple adjustments.

CBS 60 Minutes (2.6) and the premiere of NCIS: Los Angeles (1.5) each adjusted up in adults 18-49 from their preliminary ratings. NCIS: LA improved on last years debut (which aired on a Monday) by 0.2. ABCs Once Upon a Time premiere (1.3) adjusted up a tenth, although its still down half a point from last fall.

Most of FOXs lineup, on the other hand, adjusted down as NFL overruns in a handful of markets caused a ripple effect. The premieres of Bobs Burgers (1.2, -0.1), The Simpsons (1.4, -0.2) and Family Guy (1.3, -0.1) and the time-period debut of Son of Zorn (1.1, -0.1) all came in a little bit lower in the finals.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Sept. 26, 2016*


Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)               3.6  12     14.24
             The Voice (NBC)                         3.2  10     11.72
             Dancing With the Stars (ABC)            1.8   6     10.83
             Gotham (FOX)                            1.2   4      3.54
             Supergirl (The CW)  R                  0.2   1      0.96
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Kevin Can Wait (CBS)                    2.7   8     10.62
                                                     
9 p.m.       Pres Debate (NBC) (9-10:39 p.m.)        5.8  15     18.16
             Pres Debate (ABC) (9-10:39 p.m.)        3.4   9     13.52
             Pres Debate (CBS) (9-10:39 p.m.)        3.0   8     12.08
             Pres Debate (FOX) (9-10:39 p.m.)        n/a          5.30
             Supergirl (The CW)  R                  0.3   1      1.11
                                                     
10:30 p.m.   Debate Analysis (NBC) (10:39-11 p.m.)   4.0  11     12.76
             Debate Analysis (ABC) (10:39-11 p.m.)   2.2   6      8.98
             Debate Analysis (CBS) (10:39-11 p.m.)   2.1   6      8.23

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live coverage of the presidential debate on ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC will mean greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

The first presidential debate drew a massive audience Monday night. Pending updates, the four broadcast networks that carried the debate averaged a combined 45.31 million viewers. The total audience, with adjustments for the live broadcast and the addition of cable channels, will be available later in the day.

The 8 oclock shows that aired in their normal time periods mostly held up. CBS Kevin Can Wait (2.7 rating in adults 18-49) improved on its premiere, pending updates, while The Big Bang Theory (3.5) was off a tenth of a point from its fast national rating last week (it adjusted up to 3.8 in the finals).

NBCs The Voice (3.3) and FOXs Gotham (1.2) were even with their early numbers last week. Dancing With the Stars (1.8) rose by a tenth of a point.

*Final Adjustments:*_
Note: The networks telecast of the presidential debate aired commercial-free from 9-10:39 p.m. ET/6-7:39 p.m. PT. Final ratings are noted below but arent included in the network averages._

The first presidential debate dominated Mondays ratings, but the regular programming that did air held up reasonably well.

The Big Bang Theory (3.6 rating in adults 18-49) adjusted up a tenth of a point from its preliminary ratings for CBS. Its off 0.2 from last weeks premiere. NBCs The Voice, meanwhile, adjusted down a tenth to 3.2, a tenth behind last week. Kevin Can Wait (2.7), Dancing With the Stars (1.8) and Gotham all held their early numbers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I wonder why so many more people chose to watch the debate on NBC as opposed to the other broadcast networks.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder why so many more people chose to watch the debate on NBC as opposed to the other broadcast networks.


I was wondering the same thing, and the ratings were quite a bit higher. My guess is people stuck around after The Voice. I happened to just flip to NBC, which I generally do for news, since I was not watching the big 4 networks prior.


----------



## aindik

I watched on NBC because someone from NBC was moderating, but I can't imagine that's the reasoning for most people.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I was wondering the same thing, and the ratings were quite a bit higher. My guess is people stuck around after The Voice. I happened to just flip to NBC, which I generally do for news, since I was not watching the big 4 networks prior.


I guess that makes sense. I always forget that for people on the East Coast, the debate comes on after other shows. For us, it started at 6 pm and then stuff like The Big Bang Theory, which normally airs at 7 pm was pushed to 9 pm instead.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Sept. 27, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show           Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.      The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)      3.3  11    12.09
            NCIS (CBS)                       2.1   8    15.52
            DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)           1.3   5     8.06
            Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)         1.0   4     2.34
            The Flash (The CW)  R           0.3   1     0.81
                                             
8:30 p.m.   New Girl (FOX)                   1.0   4     2.03
                                             
9 p.m.      Bull (CBS)                       1.9   7    13.61
            Scream Queens (FOX)              0.7   3     1.70
            MADtv (The CW)  F               0.2   1     0.55
                                             
10 p.m.     This Is Us (NBC)                 2.6   9     8.75
            NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)          1.5   6    10.76
            Agents of SHIELD (ABC)           0.9   3     2.95

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday show pretty good week 2 retention for a pair of new dramas and a slight improvement for a veteran show in a new timeslot:

New dramas This Is Us and Bull held up pretty well in their second weeks on the air, with both shows retaining most of their premiere audiences in adults 18-49.

This Is Us was the top scripted show on the night for the second week with a 2.6 rating in the demographic, down 0.2 from its premiere last week. Along with The Voice (3.2, -0.2), it gave NBC a sweep of all three hours of primetime in adults 18-49.

Bull, meanwhile, dipped three tenths of a point to a 1.9 on CBS. NCIS was even with last weeks preliminary 2.1 (it adjusted up to 2.2 in the finals), and NCIS: New Orleans improved slightly on its premiere, rising a tenth of a point to 1.5.

At ABC, both Dancing With the Stars (1.3) and Agents of SHIELD (0.9) slipped by two tenths vs. a week ago. FOXs Brooklyn Nine-Nine was even week to week at 1.0, but New Girl (1.0) and Scream Queens (0.8) each lost two tenths.

*Final Adjustments:*
The Voice saw its adults 18-49 ratings improve slightly from Tuesdays early numbers to the finals. It adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 3.3, just off last weeks 3.4.

FOXs Scream Queens, meanwhile, adjusted down a tenth to 0.7. New dramas This Is Us (2.6) and Bull (1.9) both held their early numbers.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Sept. 28, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers
8 p.m.       Survivor (CBS)                          2.1   8      9.16
             Lethal Weapon (FOX)                     2.0   8      7.23
             The Goldbergs (ABC)                     1.9   7      6.58
             Blindspot (NBC)                         1.3   5      5.60
             Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R     0.3   1      1.26
                                                     
8:30 p.m.    Speechless (ABC)                        1.8   6      6.43
                                                     
9 p.m.       Empire (FOX)                            3.7  12      9.65
             Modern Family (ABC)                     2.3   8      7.41
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Criminal Minds (CBS)  P                1.9   6      8.92[/B][/COLOR]
             Law & Order: SVU (NBC)                  1.6   5      6.09
             Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW)       0.4   1      1.17
                                                     
9:30 p.m.    Black-ish (ABC)                         1.6   5      5.58
             Whose Line Is it Anyway? (The CW)  R   0.3   1      1.04
                                                     
10 p.m.      Designated Survivor (ABC)               1.8   6      7.97
             Chicago PD (NBC)                        1.5   5      6.14
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Code Black (CBS)  P                    1.2   4      6.37[/B][/COLOR]

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Wednesday include typical second-week dips for a number of veteran shows, a couple of CBS premieres and pretty good retention for three new series:

Wednesdays three new series all showed pretty good retention from their premieres. ABCs Speechless (1.8 rating in adults 18-49, down 0.2 vs. its debut) and Designated Survivor (1.8, -0.4) and FOXs Lethal Weapon (1.9, -0.3) all held better than 80 percent of their premiere ratings.

Empire remained No. 1 by a comfortable margin with a 3.6 in adults 18-49, off about 14 percent from the 4.2 for its premiere (last season, episode 2 declined about 17 percent from the premiere). CBS Criminal Minds (1.8) and Code Black (1.2) premiered to lower numbers than last season, falling two tenths and three tenths from their respective debuts. Survivor, meanwhile, dipped 0.2 from its premiere to a 2.1.

The Goldbergs (1.9) had the best retention among ABCs comedies, falling only 0.1 from last weeks premiere. Modern Family (2.3) and Black-ish (1.6) were off 0.3 and 0.4. NBCs Blindspot (1.2, -0.1), Law & Order: SVU (1.5, -0.3) and Chicago PD (1.5, -0.1) all came down a little bit from their ratings a week ago.

*Final Adjustments:*
Theres lots of green in the final ratings chart below, as five shows rose from their early 18-49 ratings Wednesday.

FOXs Empire (3.7) and Lethal Weapon (2.0), CBS Criminal Minds premiere (1.9) and NBCs Blindspot (1.3) and Law & Order: SVU (1.6) each adjusted up a tenth of a point. Reruns of Penn & Teller: Fool Us and Whose Line Is It Anyway? (each 0.3) on The CW adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Sept. 29, 2016*


Code:


Time        Show                Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
8 p.m.      Greys Anatomy (ABC)                 2.4   9      8.41
            The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R        1.3   5      6.50
            Superstore (NBC)                     1.3   5      4.39
            Rosewood (FOX)                       0.8   3      3.60
            The Flash (The CW)  R               0.3   1      1.15
                                                 
8:30 p.m.   Kevin Can Wait (CBS)  R             1.1   4      4.90
            The Good Place (NBC)                 1.3   5      4.45
                                                 
9 p.m.      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)  R        1.3   5      5.36
            Chicago Med (NBC)                    1.3   5      6.79
            Notorious (ABC)                      1.1   4      4.51
            Pitch (FOX)                          1.0   4      3.68
            Supernatural (The CW)  R            0.3   1      0.93
                                                 
9:30 p.m.   Kevin Can Wait (CBS)  R             1.1   4      4.25
                                                 
10 p.m.     How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)    1.3   5      4.33
            The Blacklist (NBC)                  1.1   4      5.99
            Bull (CBS)  R                       0.8   3      3.92

*Early ratings:*
_Note: CBS affiliates in Miami and Cincinnati carried the NFL Network telecast of Thursday Night Football, which could result in greater adjustments than usual for the network._

Greys Anatomy ruled Thursdays broadcast ratings, scoring a 2.4 in adults 18-49 and leading its closest competitor by a full point. (Thursday Night Football aired solely on the NFL Network this week, except for a couple of local pre-emptions on CBS affiliates.)

New shows Pitch (1.0), Notorious (1.1) and The Good Place (1.2) all stayed fairly close to their week-ago numbers. Notorious was even with last weeks finals, while Pitch was down a tenth and The Good Place dipped two tenths.

FOXs Rosewood improved slightly on its premiere, rising a tenth of a point to 0.8. How to Get Away with Murder (1.3) and Chicago Med (1.3) each dipped by a tenth, while The Blacklist fell two tenths to a 1.1 and Superstore was off by 0.3 at 1.2. CBS reruns may come down a bit in the finals due to NFL pre-emptions.

*Final Adjustments:*
As they did last week, NBCs two comedies adjusted up from the early ratings Thursday to the finals. Both Superstore (1.3) and The Good Place (1.3) ticked up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49.

As expected, repeats on CBS all adjusted down after factoring out pre-emptions for Thursday Night Football in Miami and Cincinnati. A rerun of The Flash on The CW also adjusted down.


----------



## astrohip

_[my trusty laptop died this weekend, so I'm MacGyvering until the replacement arrives in a few days...]_

*
Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Sept. 30, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.       MacGyver (CBS)                          1.3   6    9.07
             Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.1   5    5.84
             Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.0   4    3.28
             This Is Us (NBC)  R                    0.6   3    2.60
             Masters of Illusion (The CW)  F        0.3   1    0.98
                                                                
8:30 p.m.    Dr. Ken (ABC)                           0.8   4    3.85
             Masters of Illusion (The CW)  R        0.2   1    0.98
                                                                
9 p.m.       Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.3   6    9.73
             Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.1   5    5.02
             Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.0   4    4.76
             The Exorcist (FOX)                      0.6   3    1.98
             Penn & Teller: Fool Us (The CW)  R     0.2   1    0.93
                                                                
10 p.m.      Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.3   6   10.56
             20/20 (ABC)                             0.9   4    3.90

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday feature a number of shows second episode ratings and several long-running series continuing to perform well:

Following its series premiere last week, CBS MacGyver once again scored the top spot out of all of the shows in the Friday ratings this week with a 1.4 rating in adults 18-49, though it did drop three tenths from its previous 1.7. It dropped about a million viewers as well.

The Exorcist also fell three tenths with its second episode from a 1.0 to a 0.7, while Hells Kitchen only dipped one tenth to a 1.0 on FOX. For CBS, Hawaii Five-O clocked in the second-best numbers of the night with a 1.3 rating for the second week in a row, while Blue Bloods also maintained its 1.3.

Last Man Standing and Dr. Ken both experienced minor drops on ABC as well, from 1.1 to a 1.0 and 0.9 to a 0.8, respectively. However, Shark Tank managed to keep its 1.1 rating.

*Final Adjustments:*
The adults 18-49 rating for several shows came down from Fridays early numbers to the finals. MacGyver (1.3) adjusted down a tenth of a point into a three-way tie for the lead on the night with its CBS mates Hawaii Five-0 and Blue Bloods (which are unchanged).

The Exorcist also adjusted down a tenth to 0.6 on FOX, as did all of The CWs shows. The lone upward adjustment was for Last Man Standing on ABC, which ticked up a tenth to 1.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Oct. 2, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:47 p.m.)         7.7  30    22.70
            Football Night (NBC) (7:20-8:22 p.m.)   2.7   9     8.11
            60 Minutes (CBS)                        1.3   5    10.70
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Americas Fun. Home Videos (ABC)  P    1.0   4     4.71[/B][/COLOR]
                                                              
7:30 p.m.   The OT (FOX) (7:47-8 p.m.)              4.6  16    12.49
                                                              
8 p.m.      The Simpsons (FOX)                      2.6   9     6.00
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                 1.5   5    11.39
            Once Upon a TIme (ABC)                  1.1   4     3.72
                                                              
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Nt FB (NBC) (8:22-11:40 p.m.)    6.7  22    18.06
            Son of Zorn (FOX)                       1.6   5     3.64
                                                              
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                        1.7   5     3.47
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Madam Secretary (CBS)  P               1.1   4     9.20[/B][/COLOR]
            Secrets and Lies (ABC)                  0.9   3     3.69
                                                              
9:30 p.m.   The Last Man on Earth (FOX)             1.0   3     2.50
                                                              
10 p.m.     Quantico (ABC)                          1.0   4     3.57
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Elementary (CBS)  P                    0.8   3     6.03[/B][/COLOR]

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC and FOX, and CBS in some markets, will likely result in greater adjustments than usual for those networks in the final nationals._

The premieres of Madam Secretary and Elementary on CBS Sunday night came in lower than their debuts last season, continuing a trend among veteran shows early this fall. Madam Secretary posted a 1.1 rating in adults 18-49 and Elementary a 0.8, pending updates; both were down 0.3 from their 2015 premieres and off about a tenth of a point from their 2015-16 averages.

NCIS: Los Angeles, however, maintained the 1.5 for its premiere last week, also pending updates, and is currently ahead of its start last season.

FOXs shows got a boost from late-afternoon NFL games running into primetime. The Simpsons (2.6, pending updates) was up more than a point from its premiere, while Son of Zorn (1.6) rose 0.5 and Family Guy (1.6) improved by 0.3. The NFL halo faded by the time The Last Man on Earth aired, but its 1.0 was up a tenth vs. last week.

Quantico held onto its 1.0 from last week, but ABCs other two dramas dipped from their premieres. Once Upon a Times 1.1 is off a tenth from last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted up in the finals), as is Secrets and Lies at 0.9.

Sunday Night Football is currently at a 6.1, down from last weeks preliminary 6.8 (which rose to 7.6 in the finals). The game was a blowout (the Steelers beat the Chiefs 43-14), which likely didnt help ratings.

*Final Adjustments:*
Outside of the NFL, only two shows had their ratings change from Sundays early numbers. Family Guy adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 1.7 on FOX, while CBS 60 Minutes adjusted down a tenth to 1.3. Sunday Night Football adjusted up to 6.7 on NBC, down from 7.6 the previous week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Oct. 3, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers
8 p.m.      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)           3.5   13     14.32
            The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)         3.0   10     11.78
            DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)              1.7    6     10.73
            Gotham (FOX)                        1.0    3      3.19
            Supergirl (The CW)  R              0.2    1      0.97
                                                           
8:30 p.m.   Kevin Can Wait (CBS)                2.2    8      9.60
                                                           
9 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Scorpion (CBS) (9-11 p.m.)  P      1.5    5      8.30[/B][/COLOR]
            Lucifer (FOX)                       1.1    4      3.67
            Supergirl (The CW)  R              0.2    1      0.88
                                                           
10 p.m.     [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Timeless (NBC)  P                  1.8    7      7.60
            Conviction (ABC)  P                0.9    3      5.17[/B][/COLOR]

*Early ratings:*
_Note: The CW affiliate in New York and the CBS affiliate in Minneapolis aired Monday Night Football, which could result in greater adjustments than usual for those networks._

NBCs Timeless put up decent, but not great, premiere numbers following The Voice Monday night. The show drew a 1.9 rating in adults 18-49, down from both The Good Place premiere two weeks ago (2.3) and Blindspots debut last season (3.1), but in line with your predictions.

It also decisively won the new-show battle over ABCs Conviction, which put up a 1.0 for its premiere  slightly below Castles 1.1 average in the time period last year and among the lower series premieres of the season so far. It lost about 41 percent of its lead-in from Dancing with the Stars (1.7) vs. 39 percent for Timeless from The Voice (3.1 for its second hour, 2.9 overall).

CBS numbers are subject to change because of a Monday Night Football pre-emption. Currently The Big Bang Theory (3.4) and Kevin Can Wait (2.4) are off 0.2 and 0.3 vs. last week. The two-hour premiere of Scorpion earned a 1.8, pending updates, off 0.4 from last seasons premiere but on par with its 2015-16 average.

FOXs Gotham hit a series-low 1.0, and Lucifer tied its series low with a 1.1.

*Final Adjustments:*
Several shows, including two series premieres, came down from Mondays preliminary ratings to the finals.

The series debuts of NBCs Timeless (1.8 in adults 18-49) and ABCs Conviction (0.9) each adjusted down a tenth of a point. Conviction is the first new series this season to premiere under a 1.0 in the demographic. The season premiere of Scorpion (1.5) adjusted down three tenths after factoring out an NFL pre-emption, putting it well below the 2.2. for last seasons premiere. Kevin Can Wait (2.2) came down two tenths, as did a pair of Supergirl reruns on The CW.

The Big Bang Theory (3.5) adjusted up a tenth of a point, as its done each week so far. The Voice also adjusted up a tenth to finish at 3.0.


----------



## TAsunder

Shark Tank is really dropping in the ratings this season. I guess other shows are siphoning off its viewers?

Conviction is surely DOA. Timeless isn't looking great but maybe could survive a bit.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Oct. 4, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC)  clip show             2.0   8   7.93
             NCIS (CBS)                              1.9   7  14.44
             Dancing With the Stars (ABC)            1.4   5   9.12
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Flash (The CW)  P                  1.3   5   3.17[/B][/COLOR]
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                1.0   4   2.40
                                                             
8:30 p.m.    New Girl (FOX)                          1.0   4   2.03
                                                             
9 p.m.       Vice Pres Debate (NBC) (9-10:36 p.m.)   1.9   6   7.21
             Vice Pres Debate (ABC) (9-10:36 p.m.)   1.2   4   6.15
             Vice Pres Debate (CBS) (9-10:36 p.m.)   1.1   4   6.46
             Vice Pres Debate (FOX) (9-10:36 p.m.)   0.7   3   2.21
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]No Tomorrow (The CW)  P                0.5   2   1.51[/B][/COLOR]
                                                             
10:30 p.m.   Debate Analysis (NBC) (10:36-11 p.m.)   1.4   5   5.11
             Debate Analysis (ABC) (10:36-11 p.m.)   0.9   3   4.58
             Debate Analysis (CBS) (10:36-11 p.m.)   0.9   3   4.83

*Early ratings:*_
Note: Live coverage of the vice presidential debate on ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC will result in greater adjustments than usual for all four networks._

The vice-presidential debate between Republican Mike Pence and Democrat Tim Kaine ruled Tuesdays ratings, though not to near the extent the first presidential debate did last week. Preliminary figures have the combined audience on ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC at 21.37 million viewers, not quite half of the preliminary figure for the record-setting presidential debate (45.31 million).

The CW kicked off its season with somewhat lower numbers than last season. The Flash scored a 1.2 rating in adults 18-49, down from a 1.4 for last falls premiere. It was, however, even with the 2015 premiere in adults 18-34 (1.1) No Tomorrow debuted to a 0.5, off 0.2 from iZombie in the same spot a year ago.

A Voice clip show scored the nights best 18-49 rating with a 2.0. NCIS slipped to a series-low 1.8, down three tenths of a point from last week. Dancing With the Stars (1.4) ticked up a tenth of a point for ABC, while FOXs Brooklyn Nine-Nine (1.0) and New Girl (1.0) were even with last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
Two shows had their adults 18-49 ratings improve a little from Tuesdays preliminary numbers to the finals.

NCIS adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 1.9 in the demographic. That ties a series low set twice last season, but avoids a new low. The Season 3 premiere of The Flash on The CW also adjusted up a tenth to 1.3. Thats 0.1 behind last seasons premiere. New dramedy No Tomorrow held its initial 0.5.

The Big 4 networks coverage of the vice presidential debate is not included in the network averages for the night as ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC carried it commercial-free. The networks 18-49 ratings carried over from the early numbers, and updated viewer totals are below.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Oct. 5, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show          Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.       Survivor (CBS)                 1.9   7     8.60
             The Goldbergs (ABC)            1.8   7     6.23
             Lethal Weapon (FOX)            1.7   6     6.62
             Blindspot (NBC)                1.3   5     5.71
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Arrow (The CW)  P             0.7   3     1.87[/B][/COLOR]
                                                      
8:30 p.m.    Speechless (ABC)               1.8   6     6.03
                                                      
9 p.m.       Empire (FOX)                   3.4  11     9.25
             Modern Family (ABC)            2.2   8     6.97
             Criminal Minds (CBS)           1.4   5     7.62
             Law & Order: SVU (NBC)         1.4   5     5.76
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Frequency (The CW)  P         0.4   1     1.35[/B][/COLOR]
                                                      
9:30 p.m.    Black-ish (ABC)                1.5   5     5.18
                                                      
10 p.m.      Designated Survivor (ABC)      1.6   6     7.05
             Chicago PD (NBC)               1.4   5     6.22
             Code Black (CBS)               1.0   4     5.87

*Early ratings:*_
Note: Some stations in the Southeastern U.S. pre-empted their prime-time schedules for coverage of Hurricane Matthew._

The numbers for Wednesday are down almost across the board, which is not good news for a pair of premieres on The CW:

Wednesday was a down night for nearly every show on the broadcast networks, with nothing improving on last week and only a few series even holding steady.

The nights two premieres also struggled a bit. The CWs Arrow debuted to a 0.7 rating in adults 18-49, pending updates, down four tenths of a point in adults 18-49 vs. last season and off about two tenths from its 2015-16 average. New drama Frequency managed only a 0.4.

ABC and NBC were the steadiest networks on the night. At ABC, Speechless (1.8) and Black-ish (1.6) held steady with last week, while The Goldbergs (1.8) and Modern Family (2.2) each fell 0.1 and Designated Survivor (1.6) came down 0.2.

NBCs Blindspot was even with last weeks 1.3. Law & Order: SVU (1.3, -0.2 vs. last weeks fast nationals) and Chicago PD (1.3, -0.2) were each down a little.

FOXs Lethal Weapon posted a 1.7, down from 1.9 in last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted up to 2.0 in the finals), while Empire was off three tenths at 3.3. CBS Survivor (1.8, -0.3), Criminal Minds (series low 1.4, -0.4) and Code Black (1.0, -0.2) all fell as well.

*Final Adjustments:*
The ratings picture got a little better for several shows compared to Wednesdays preliminary numbers, although even the ones that ticked up in the finals remain down from a week ago.

FOXs Empire (3.4 in adults 18-49), CBS Survivor (1.9) and NBCs Law & Order: SVU (1.4) and Chicago PD (1.4) all adjusted up a tenth of a point from the early ratings. ABCs Black-ish had the lone downward adjustment, dipping 0.1 to a 1.5. The premieres of Arrow (0.7) and Frequency (0.4) held their early numbers.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Oct. 6, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.     Greys Anatomy (ABC)                    2.2   8       8.08
           Thur Night Kickoff (CBS) (8-8:27 p.m.)  1.8   7       6.26
           Superstore (NBC)                        1.4   5       5.18
           Rosewood (FOX)                          0.9   3       3.77
           iHeartRadio (The CW) (8-10 p.m.)  S    0.3   1       0.96
                                                               
8:30 p.m.  Thursday Night FB (CBS) (8:27-11:35)    4.1  15      12.07
           The Good Place (NBC)                    1.4   5       4.97
                                                               
9 p.m.     Chicago Med (NBC)                       1.3   4       6.99
           Notorious (ABC)                         0.9   3       4.20
           Pitch (FOX)                             1.0   4       3.50
                                                               
10 p.m.    How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)       1.2   4       4.40
           The Blacklist (NBC)                     1.2   4       6.41

*Early ratings:*_
Note: The live Thursday Night Football telecast on CBS will result in greater adjustments than usual for the network in the final national ratings. Additionally, some stations pre-empted their primetime schedules for coverage of Hurricane Matthew._

Thursdays ratings are more preliminary than most days, given that some stations in the southeastern United State pre-empted their schedules for hurricane coverage. As things stand now, however, NBCs comedies Superstore (1.3 rating in adults 18-49) and The Good Place (1.4) are each up from last weeks fast nationals, as is The Blacklist (1.2). FOXs Rosewood (0.9) is also currently showing a 0.1 improvement.

Greys Anatomy fell a tenth of a point to 2.3 for ABC but was still the nights top scripted show by a wide margin. Notorious (1.0) fell a tenth as well, but How to Get Away with Murder (1.3) is currently even with last week. Pitch also held steady for FOX at 1.0.

CBS Thursday Night Football (2.5) is currently way down from the networks last telecast two weeks ago. The game may also be subject to bigger revisions than usual, however, since it involved two West Coast teams (Arizona and San Francisco) whose home markets aired the game mostly outside of primetime.

*Final Adjustments:*
Local stations in Florida and other parts of the Southeast pre-empting primetime schedules for hurricane coverage didnt have much of an effect on Thursdays primetime ratings  aside from CBS Thursday Night Football, no other show moved more than a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 from the early numbers.

NBCs Superstore adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.4. All three of ABCs shows  Greys Anatomy (2.2), Notorious (0.9) and How to Get Away with Murder (1.2)  adjusted down a tenth. Thursday Night Football finished with a 4.1, down from 6.1 on CBS two weeks ago.


----------



## astrohip

*New series rundown: The good and not-so-good from the early season*

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/mo...e-good-and-not-so-good-from-the-early-season/

Here are the headlines. Full story at the link above.

Clear winners: This Is Us, Kevin Can Wait, Designated Survivor

Solid starts: Bull, Lethal Weapon, Speechless, MacGyver

Not bad, but not great: The Good Place, Timeless

Not great, Bob: Conviction, The Exorcist, Frequency, Notorious, No Tomorrow, Pitch

Still to come: American Housewife (ABC), The Great Indoors (CBS), Man with a Plan (CBS), Pure Genius (CBS)


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Oct. 7, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show                  Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.       MacGyver (CBS)                          1.1   5       8.09
             Last Man Standing (ABC)                 1.1   5       5.68
             Hells Kitchen (FOX)                    1.0   4       3.13
             Timeless (NBC)  R                      0.6   3       3.20
             iHeartRadio Music Fest(CW) (8-10pm)     0.2   1       0.77
                                                                 
8:30 p.m.    Dr. Ken (ABC)                           0.9   4       3.90
                                                                 
9 p.m.       Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                     1.3   5       9.65
             Shark Tank (ABC)                        1.1   5       4.86
             Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              0.8   3       4.23
             The Exorcist (FOX)                      0.7   3       1.95
                                                                 
10 p.m.      Blue Bloods (CBS)                       1.2   5       9.85
             20/20 (ABC)                             0.8   3       3.52

*
Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday include further declines for a new series and slight uptick for another one:

CBS stayed on top of Fridays ratings, winning both the adults 18-49 demographic (1.2 rating) and the viewer race with 9.15 million.

The victory came despite further erosion from MacGyver (1.1), which was off two tenths of a point from last week and has fallen 35 percent from its premiere. Hawaii Five-0 continued its solid early season with a 1.3, even with last week, and Blue Bloods slipped a tenth to 1.2.

FOXs The Exorcist drew a 0.7, even with last weeks fast nationals (it adjusted down to 0.6 in the finals). Hells Kitchen (1.0) was also steady. Dr. Ken ticked up a tenth to 0.9 for ABC, while Last Man Standing and Shark Tank both held their 1.1s from last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
Fridays early ratings among adults 18-49 all carried through to the finals, with Hawaii Five-0 (1.3) remaining the nights top show. Updated viewer averages are below.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Oct. 9, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show                       Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
7 p.m.       NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:45 p.m.)              5.2  18     16.78
             Football Night (NBC) (7:30-8:22 p.m.)        2.9  10      8.31
             The Simpsons (FOX)  R                       0.9   3      2.52
             Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)         0.9   3      4.78
                                                                      
7:30 p.m.    60 Minutes (CBS) (7:45-9 p.m.)               2.6   8     12.40
             Bobs Burgers (FOX)                          1.2   4      2.79
                                                                      
8 p.m.       The Simpsons (FOX)                           1.5   5      3.22
             Once Upon a TIme (ABC)                       1.2   4      4.11
                                                                      
8:30 p.m.    Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:22-11:40 p.m.)      5.9  16     16.62
             Son of Zorn (FOX)  R                        0.9   3      2.09
                                                                      
9 p.m.       Presidential Debate (CBS) (9-10:37 p.m.)     3.8  10*    16.43
             Presidential Debate (ABC) (9-10:37 p.m.)     2.8   8*    11.51
             Presidential Debate (FOX) (9-10:37 p.m.)     2.0   5*     5.60
                                                                      
10:30 p.m.   Debate Analysis (CBS) (10:37-11 p.m.)        2.8   8     10.94
             Debate Analysis (ABC) (10:37-11 p.m.)        2.3   7      8.20

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on CBS and NBC, along with the live presidential debate, will result in significant adjustments in the final nationals._

The second presidential debate probably wont end up with as massive an audience as the first one  NBC didnt air it due to its contract with the NFL for Sunday Night Football  but it was still the runaway leader in Sunday nights ratings.

The debate combined for 29.77 million viewers and an 8.6 rating in adults 18-49, pending updates, on CBS, ABC and FOX. Univisions Spanish-language coverage added another 2.16 million viewers and a 1.1 in adults 18-49. Thats well ahead of the 15 million viewers and 5.2 (also pending updates) for SNF, which is currently down 0.9 in adults 18-49 vs. the prior week.

Outside of the debate, Once Upon a Time (1.3) was up two tenths of a point week to week and matched its season premiere. The Simpsons is currently showing a 1.5, up 0.1 from its last episode without a national NFL lead-in.

*Final Adjustments:*
Live NFL telecasts and the presidential debate made for lots of adjustments from Sundays early ratings. Among entertainment shows, Once Upon a Time adjusted down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.2, up 0.1 from the previous week. NBCs Sunday Night Football game ended with a 5.9 opposite the debate, down from 6.7 the week before.

Note: Final debate numbers arent included in the network averages for ABC, CBS and FOX since they aired the debate commercial-free. Final 18-49 ratings werent available at posting time, so fast national numbers are marked with an asterisk. Final viewer numbers are above.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Oct. 10, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show               dults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)           3.4  12     14.41
            The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)         2.9   9     11.37
            DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)              1.6   5     10.43
            Gotham (FOX)                        1.1   3      3.42
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Supergirl (The CW)  P              1.1   3      3.06[/B][/COLOR]
                                                             
8:30 p.m.   Kevin Can Wait (CBS)                2.1   7      8.70
                                                             
9 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]2 Broke Girls (CBS)  P             1.7   5      6.36[/B][/COLOR]
            Lucifer (FOX)                       1.0   3      3.67
            No Tomorrow (The CW)  R            0.2   1      0.76
                                                             
10 p.m.     Timeless (NBC)                      1.4   5      6.20
            Scorpion (CBS)                      1.3   5      7.05
            Conviction (ABC)                    0.8   3      4.23

*Early ratings:*
_Note: The ABC affiliate in Charlotte Monday Night Football, which could result in greater adjustments than usual for the network._

Supergirl got off to a solid start in its new home on The CW Monday night. The show, as expected, scored a lower 18-49 rating than its weakest outing on CBS last season, but its 1.1 in the demographic makes it the networks No. 2 show early on, behind The Flash, and is a big upgrade over the time period last season.

Also Monday, Timeless fell some in its second week, dropping three tenths of a point to a 1.5 on NBC. The Voice (2.9) is even with last weeks preliminary number (it adjusted up to 3.0 in the finals).

The Big Bang Theory (3.3) and Kevin Can Wait (2.1) were each off a tenth from last week, while Scorpion fell two tenths to a series-low 1.3. On the mild upside, 2 Broke Girls premiered to a 1.7, slightly ahead of the 1.6 it posted for last seasons premiere.

Gotham and Lucifer each scored a 1.1 for FOX. ABCs numbers are subject to change, but currently Dancing With the Stars (1.6) is off 0.1 and Conviction (0.9) is even with last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
Several shows saw their adults 18-49 ratings dip from Mondays early numbers to the finals. NBCs Timeless (1.4), ABCs Conviction (0.8) and FOXs Lucifer (1.0) all adjusted down a tenth of a point. ABC was pre-empted in Charlotte for Monday Night Football, so the downtick for Conviction isnt much of a surprise.

The lone upward adjustment was for The Big Bang Theory, which rose a tenth to 3.4. Supergirls debut on The CW held its 1.1 from the early ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Oct. 11, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC)                     2.6   9     10.88
             NCIS (CBS)                          1.8   7     14.77
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Middle (ABC)  P                1.8   7      6.78[/B][/COLOR]
             The Flash (The CW)                  1.1   4      2.80
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)            0.9   3      2.13
                                                            
8:30 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]American Housewife (ABC)  P        1.9   7      6.61[/B][/COLOR]
             New Girl (FOX)                      0.9   3      1.95
                                                            
9 p.m.       This Is Us (NBC)                    2.8   9      9.87
             Bull (CBS)                          1.6   6     13.00
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)  P        1.6   5      5.03[/B][/COLOR]
             Scream Queens (FOX)                 0.7   2      1.59
             No Tomorrow (The CW)                0.2   1      0.74
                                                            
9:30 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Real ONeals (ABC)  P          1.2   4      3.76[/B][/COLOR]
                                                            
10 p.m.      [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Chicago Fire (NBC)  P              1.8   7      7.52[/B][/COLOR]
             NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)             1.2   5      9.62
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)              0.9   3      2.68

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday feature solid ratings for several premieres and the seasons top new show building on its last episode:

ABCs new comedy block got off to a decent start Tuesday, with the debut of American Housewife scoring the best adults 18-49 rating of the bunch. It drew a 1.8, a tenth better than The Middle, which was down a bit from last seasons debut on Wednesday but in line with its 2015-16 average.

Fresh Off the Boat (1.5) and The Real ONeals were also down from their premieres last year but ahead of their 15-16 averages.

This Is Us moved to an earlier time on NBC and improved its ratings, rising 0.2 vs. its last episode and matching its premiere with a 2.8. It also built on its Voice lead-in (2.5). Chicago Fire premiered to a 1.8, even with last years debut.

The news was not as good for the other networks. At CBS, NCIS (1.7, -0.2), Bull (1.6, -0.3) and NCIS: New Orleans (1.2, -0.3) were all down, with the two NCIS shows hitting series lows. A crossover between Brooklyn Nine-Nine and New Girl resulted in slightly lower numbers for both, as each scored a 0.9. The Flash hit a series-low 1.0 on The CW, while No Tomorrow fell two tenths from its premiere to a 0.3.

*Final Adjustments:*
Six shows, including three of ABCs four comedy premieres, had their adults 18-49 ratings tick up from Tuesdays early numbers to the finals.

The premieres of The Middle (1.8), American Housewife (1.9) and Fresh Off the Boat (1.6) all adjusted up a tenth of a point. The Voice (2.6), NCIS (1.8) and The Flash (1.1) did as well. The 1.8 is still a series low for NCIS, while The Flashs improvement means it merely ties its previous low rather than setting a new one.

The CWs No Tomorrow adjusted down a tenth of a point to a 0.2.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Oct. 12, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show        Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.     Survivor (CBS)               2.0   8       9.06
           Lethal Weapon (FOX)          1.9   7       6.84
           The Goldbergs (ABC)          1.9   7       6.47
           Blindspot (NBC)              1.1   4       5.53
           Arrow (The CW)               0.7   3       1.94
                                                    
8:30 p.m.  Speechless (ABC)             1.8   7       6.03
                                                    
9 p.m.     Empire (FOX)                 3.5  12       9.27
           Modern Family (ABC)          2.4   8       7.50
           Criminal Minds (CBS)         1.7   6       8.40
           Law & Order: SVU (NBC)       1.4   5       5.88
           Frequency (The CW)           0.3   1       1.08
                                                    
9:30 p.m.  Black-ish (ABC)              1.8   6       5.84
                                                    
10 p.m.    Designated Survivor (ABC)    1.6   6       7.00
           Chicago PD (NBC)             1.4   5       6.15
           Code Black (CBS)             1.1   4       5.99

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Wednesday feature a lot of movement  week-to-week improvements for several shows and down numbers for a handful of others:

Wednesdays ratings brought good news for a number of shows, as nine series posted gains in adults 18-49 vs. last week.

Empire led the night with a 3.4 rating, up 0.1 vs. last weeks fast nationals and even with its final number. Lethal Weapon was also up for FOX, rising two tenths of a point to 1.9.

ABC also had a plus night, with Modern Family (2.4) and Black-ish (1.8) each rising by two tenths over last weeks early numbers (Black-ish adjusted down in the finals) and The Goldbergs, Speechless and Designated Survivor all even with last week. All three of CBS shows were up as well, with Criminal Minds (1.7) adding 0.3 to last weeks series low and Survivor (2.0) and Code Black (1.1) each ticking up a tenth.

NBCs Law & Order: SVU and Chicago PD (each 1.4) improved on last weeks early numbers and matched their final ratings. Blindspot, however, fell 0.2 to a series-low 1.1 after three straight weeks at 1.3.

Arrow held the 0.7 for last weeks premiere on The CW, while Frequency dropped a tenth of a point to 0.3.

*Final Adjustments:*
The ratings gains several shows claimed in Wednesdays early numbers stayed put in the final numbers as nothing adjusted down in adults 18-49.

Two shows adjusted up: Empire moved up a tenth of a point to 3.5, 0.1 better than last weeks final 3.4. The Goldbergs (1.9) also adjusted up a tenth for ABC.


----------



## astrohip

*Broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Oct. 13, 2016
*


Code:


Time       Show                             18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers
8 p.m.     Thur Night Kickoff (CBS) (8-8:27 p.m.)     1.9   8      6.73
           Greys Anatomy (ABC)                       2.1   8      7.80
           Superstore (NBC)                           1.2   5      4.39
           Rosewood (FOX)                             0.8   3      3.51
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)  P           0.6   2      1.82[/B][/COLOR]
                                                                 
8:30 p.m.  Thur Night FB(CBS) (8:27-11:15 p.m.)       4.7  17     14.49
           The Good Place (NBC)                       1.2   5      4.23
                                                                 
9 p.m.     Chicago Med (NBC)                          1.3   4      6.83
           Notorious (ABC)                            0.8   3      3.90
           Pitch (FOX)                                0.8   3      2.91
           [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Supernatural (The CW)  P                  0.8   3      2.15[/B][/COLOR]
                                                                 
10 p.m.    The Blacklist (NBC)                        1.1   4      5.85
           How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)          1.1   4      4.00

*Early ratings:*_
Note: The live Thursday Night Football telecast on CBS will result in greater adjustments than usual for the network in the final national ratings. _

Supernatural opened its 12th season on The CW Thursday with pretty steady ratings. It drew a 0.8 rating in adults 18-49, down 0.1 from its premiere last year but ahead of its average from a season ago. The news was less good for Legends of Tomorrow, which began its second season with a 0.6, half of its series premiere last season and tying its low mark from 2015-16.

ABC, NBC and FOX each fell some vs. last week. At ABC, Greys Anatomy (2.1) and How to Get Away with Murder (1.1) were each off a tenth vs. last week, while Notorious stayed below the 1.0 mark with a 0.9 (even with last week).

FOXs Rosewood came down a tenth to 0.8, while Pitch fell two tenths to a 0.8 opposite live baseball on Fox Sports 1. NBCs Superstore and The Good Place each posted a 1.2, down 0.1 and 0.2 from their respective fast nationals last week (Superstore adjusted up to 1.4 in the finals). The Blacklist was also down a tenth to 1.1, while Chicago Med held at 1.3.

CBS Thursday Night Football telecast is currently showing some improvement with a 3.1, pending updates, vs. a preliminary 2.5 last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
There was only one change among scripted shows from Thursdays preliminary ratings to the finals, and it wasnt a good one. ABCs Notorious adjusted down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 0.8, its low mark so far this fall.

CBS Thursday Night Football telecast finished with a 4.7 in adults 18-49 and 14.49 million viewers, up from 4.1 and 12.07 million last week.


----------



## astrohip

_[all caught up, new laptop humming along...]
_

*Broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Oct. 14, 2016*


Code:


Time       Show                 18-49 Rating/Share     Viewers 
8 p.m.     MacGyver (CBS)                  1.1   5       7.44
           Last Man Standing (ABC)         1.1   5       5.65
           Hells Kitchen (FOX)            1.0   4       3.38
           Caught on Camera (NBC)  P      0.6   3       3.06
           Supergirl (The CW)  R          0.2   1       0.92
                                                       
8:30 p.m.  Dr. Ken (ABC)                   0.9   4       4.13
                                                       
9 p.m.     Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)             1.2   5       9.19
           Shark Tank (ABC)                1.3   5       5.19
           Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)      1.0   4       4.89
           The Exorcist (FOX)              0.7   3       1.97
           Frequency (The CW)  R          0.2   1       0.68
                                                       
10 p.m.    Blue Bloods (CBS)               1.3   5      10.22
           20/20 (ABC)                     0.8   3       3.52

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday are in, with a number of the major shows holding steady this week, with only slight decreases for a few:

Similar to last week, CBS reigned supreme in the Friday ratings, grabbing the top numbers in the 18-49 demographic, even despite Hawaii Five-O dipping one tenth from its previous 1.3 to a 1.2.

Meanwhile, Blue Bloods scored the top spot of the night after not only scoring a 1.2, but also grabbing more viewers than any other show with 10.05 million. After experiencing a steady decline throughout the past several weeks, MacGyver managed to finally hold steady on the network by maintaining a 1.1 for the second week in a row.

On FOX, both The Exorcist (0.7) and Hells Kitchen (1.0) managed to hold onto their previous ratings as well. Last Man Standing dipped one tenth from a 1.1 to a 1.0 on ABC however, while Shark Tank ticked up to a 1.2 from its previous 1.1 and Dr. Ken held steady with a 0.9.
*
Final Adjustments:*
Three shows had their adults 18-49 ratings adjust up from Fridays preliminary numbers to the finals. ABCs Last Man Standing (1.1) and Shark Tank (1.3) and CBS Blue Bloods (1.3) all rose a tenth of a point, with the latter two tying for the top rating of the night.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Oct. 16, 2016*


Code:


Time        Show                        Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers 
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:45 p.m.)               7.0  25    20.10
            FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:33 p.m.)    2.3   8     8.06
            60 Minutes (CBS)                              1.2   4    10.42
            Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)          0.8   3     4.45
                                                                    
7:30 p.m.   The OT (FOX) (7:45-8 p.m.)                    5.5  18    15.38
                                                                    
8 p.m.      The Simpsons (FOX)                            3.0  10     7.44
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                       1.4   5    10.89
            Once Upon a TIme (ABC)                        1.1   4     3.53
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night FB(NBC) (8:30-11:55 p.m.)        4.9  16    13.60
            Son of Zorn (FOX)                             1.5   5     3.78
                                                                    
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                              1.6   5     3.68
            Madam Secretary (CBS)                         1.1   4     9.10
            Secrets and Lies (ABC)                        0.9   3     3.46
                                                                    
9:30 p.m.   The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                   1.1   3     2.66
                                                                    
10 p.m.     Quantico (ABC)                                0.8   3     3.04
            Elementary (CBS)                              0.7   3     5.21

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC and FOX may result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

With the exception of The Simpsons, which recorded strong ratings with help from an NFL lead-in, Sunday was not a good night for the broadcast networks.

ABCs Quantico recorded a series low among adults 18-49 with a 0.8 rating. Once Upon a Time (1.1) was also down from its most recent episode, while Secrets and Lies held its 0.9 from two weeks ago.

CBS Madam Secretary was also steady with a 1.1, but NCIS: Los Angeles fell two tenths of a point to 1.3, and Elementary dipped one tenth to tie its series low at 0.7. Sunday Night Football on NBC (4.5, pending updates) is also down from last weeks preliminary 5.2, despite facing regular competition and not a presidential debate.

The Simpsons' annual Treehouse of Horror episode scored a 3.1 for FOX, topping its previous NFL-boosted mark by half a point, pending updates. Son of Zorn (1.5) and Family Guy (1.6) were each off a tenth from their last episodes two weeks ago, while The Last Man on Earth was up 0.1 to a 1.1.

*Final Adjustments:*
NCIS: Los Angeles continued its decent early-season run Sunday, adjusting up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 from the early numbers to a 1.4. Thats off from its last episode but still ahead of 2015-16.

The Simpsons adjusted down a tenth to a 3.0, still 0.4 better than its last episode with an NFL lead-in. Sunday Night Football finished with a 4.9, down a point from the previous week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Oct. 17, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show            Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)         3.5  12      14.20
             The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)       2.7   9      11.38
             DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)            1.6   5      10.55
             Gotham (FOX)                      1.2   4       3.32
             Supergirl (The CW)                0.9   3       2.66
                                                           
8:30 p.m.    Kevin Can Wait (CBS)              2.1   7       8.54
                                                           
9 p.m.       2 Broke Girls (CBS)               1.5   5       5.66
             Lucifer (FOX)                     1.1   4       3.63
             [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Jane the Virgin (The CW)  P      0.4   2       1.09[/B][/COLOR]
                                                           
9:30 p.m.    [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Odd Couple (CBS)  P          1.1   4       4.58[/B][/COLOR]
                                                           
10 p.m.      Timeless (NBC)                    1.5   5       5.86
             Scorpion (CBS)                    1.3   5       7.17
             Conviction (ABC)                  0.7   3       4.24

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Monday include a pair of premieres, one steady with last season and one down a good amount:

Jane the Virgin began its third season on The CW much the way it started its second. The show earned a 0.4 rating in adults 18-49 Monday night, matching its debut last season. Supergirl scored a 0.9 for its second episode on The CW, down from 1.1 for its premiere.

The nights other premiere didnt fare as well. The Odd Couple posted a 1.1 rating, down from a 1.5 for its Season 2 premiere last spring. It also lost half a point from its 2 Broke Girls lead-in. The rest of CBS lineup  The Big Bang Theory (3.4), Kevin Can Wait (2.1) and Scorpion (1.3)  was steady compared to last week.

NBCs Timeless (1.5) was even with its fast national number from a week ago (it adjusted down to 1.4 in the finals), despite a lower lead-in from The Voice (2.6, -0.3). ABCs Conviction stayed below the 1.0 mark at 0.8; Dancing With the Stars dipped a tenth of a point to 1.5. Gotham and Lucifer (1.1 each) were also steady for FOX.

*Final Adjustments:*
Several shows had changes to their adults 18-49 ratings from Mondays early numbers to the finals. The nights two top-rated shows, The Big Bang Theory (3.5) and The Voice (2.7), each adjusted up a tenth of a point. So did Dancing With the Stars (1.6), which matched last weeks rating, and Gotham (1.2), which is now up week to week.

CBS 2 Broke Girls, on the other hand, adjusted down a tenth to 1.5. Conviction also lost a tenth, finishing with a replacement-level 0.7 for ABC.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Oct. 18, 2016
*


Code:


Time         Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC)                   2.5   8      10.54
             NCIS (CBS)                        1.8   7      14.76
             The Middle (ABC)                  1.5   6       6.02
             The Flash (The CW)                1.0   4       2.67
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)          0.9   3       2.05
                                                           
8:30 p.m.    American Housewife (ABC)          1.7   6       5.75
             New Girl (FOX)                    0.9   3       1.81
                                                           
9 p.m.       This Is Us (NBC)                  2.6   9       9.71
             Bull (CBS)                        1.6   6      12.29
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)          1.3   5       4.10
             Scream Queens (FOX)               0.6   2       1.43
             No Tomorrow (The CW)              0.3   1       0.81
                                                           
9:30 p.m.    The Real ONeals (ABC)            0.9   3       2.91
                                                           
10 p.m.      Chicago Fire (NBC)                1.6   6       7.40
             NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)           1.2   5       9.53
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)            0.7   3       2.34

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday include NBCs top new drama remaining in the lead for the night and solid retention for a new comedy on ABC:

This Is Us scored Tuesdays best adults 18-49 ratings for the second straight week, once again building on its lead-in. The show was off two tenths of a point vs. last week, but its 2.6 rating was No. 1 on the night, ahead of The Voices 2.4 (-0.1 vs. last weeks fast nationals).

Chicago Fire was also solid for NBC, dropping just a tenth from its premiere to a 1.7. The network led all three hours of primetime in the 18-49 demographic.

Elsewhere, episode 2 of American Housewife held up pretty well, dropping 0.2 vs. last weeks fast nationals to a 1.6 (the premiere adjusted up in the finals from 1.8 to 1.9). The Middle (1.5), Fresh Off the Boat (1.3) and The Real ONeals were all down 0.2 or 0.3 for ABC, while Agents of SHIELD (0.8) lost a tenth and scored a series low.

NCIS (1.8) rose a tenth compared to the early numbers last week for CBS, while Bull (1.6) and NCIS: New Orleans (1.2) were even. The CW also got steady performances from The Flash (1.0) and No Tomorrow (0.3)  although if there are no adjustments, that will be a series low for The Flash  as did FOX from Brooklyn Nine-Nine and New Girl (each 0.9). Scream Queens, however, fell by 0.1 to a 0.6.

*Final Adjustments:*
ABCs American Housewife and NBCs The Voice each had their adults 18-49 ratings tick up from Tuesdays early numbers to the finals. Both adjusted up a tenth of a point, American Housewife to 1.7 and The Voice to 2.5.

Another ABC comedy, The Real ONeals, adjusted down a tenth to 0.9, while Agents of SHIELD dipped 0.1 to a series-low 0.7. Chicago Fire (1.6) also adjusted down a tenth on NBC. The Flash held at 1.0, a series low, on The CW.


----------



## MikeCC

Do we have any data to show if the MLB playoffs are impacting ratings for the broadcast nets? 

I mean, after all, in the National League, the two teams are from the some of the largest markets in the US. In addition, both the Dodgers and the Cubs have a decades long championship drought that makes the story compelling in an almost Hollywood-movie way.

You might suspect that in the Chicago and LA TV markets at least, more eyeballs might be watching the games.

Or is the TV audience for FS1 so small that the broadcast networks are unaffected?


----------



## aindik

Game 3 of the NLCS on Tuesday night had 6.5 million viewers.

http://www.dailynews.com/sports/20161020/no-review-needed-for-fox-sports-1-ratings-home-run


----------



## MikeCC

aindik said:


> Game 3 of the NLCS on Tuesday night had 6.5 million viewers.
> 
> http://www.dailynews.com/sports/20161020/no-review-needed-for-fox-sports-1-ratings-home-run


Thanks.

So it appears that the Dodgers/Cubs games may be siphoning off at least some viewers. Okay, sure, the viewer who might watch _This is Us_ is not as likely to be tuning into a baseball game; yet the drama of the Cubs' century long struggle might pique the interest of all sorts of casual and curious fans.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Oct. 19, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show                           Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers 
8 p.m.       Its the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown (ABC)  S  2.2   8     7.57
             Survivor (CBS)                                   1.9   7     8.59
             Lethal Weapon (FOX)                              1.7   6     6.66
             Blindspot (NBC)                                  1.2   4     5.24
             Arrow (The CW)                                   0.6   2     1.79
                                                                        
8:30 p.m.    Toy Story of Terror (ABC)  S                    2.0   6     6.44
                                                                        
9 p.m.       Presidential Debate (ABC) (9-10:36 p.m.)         3.1   9*   10.96*
             Presidential Debate (NBC) (9-10:36 p.m.)         3.2   9*   10.39*
             Presidential Debate (CBS) (9-10:36 p.m.)         2.5   7*   10.12*
             Presidential Debate (FOX) (9-10:36 p.m.)         2.0   6*    6.60*
             Frequency (The CW)                               0.3   1     1.04
                                                                        
10:30 p.m.   Debate Analysis (ABC) (10:36-11 p.m.)            2.3   7     8.27
             Debate Analysis (NBC) (10:36-11 p.m.)            2.5   7     8.30
             Debate Analysis (CBS) (10:36-11 p.m.)            1.8   6     7.39

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live coverage of the final presidential debate on the Big 4 networks will result in greater than usual adjustments in the final nationals._

Early indications are that the final presidential debate between Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton will fall somewhere between the numbers for the first two debates.

Pending updates, the combined audience on ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC was 34.32 million, above the preliminary 29.77 million for the second debate (which didnt air on NBC due to its Sunday Night Football contract) but well short of the early 45.31 million for the candidates first face-off. Spanish-language channels Univision (2.34 million) and Telemundo (1.54 million) added a little under 4 million more.

Among non-debate programming, ABCs annual airing of Its the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown led the night in adults 18-49 with a 2.2 rating. Toy Story of Terror followed with a 2.0.

Lethal Weapon (1.7) held up pretty well without Empire as a companion on FOX, dipping 0.2 vs. last week. Survivor (1.9) ticked down a tenth of a point for CBS. Arrow slipped to 0.6 on The CW, but Frequency (0.4) is currently up a tenth. Blindspot improved 0.2 week to week to a 1.3 on NBC.

*Final Adjustments:*
The presidential debate dominated Wednesdays ratings, but there was some movement from the early numbers among regular programming as well.

NBCs Blindspot (1.2 in adults 18-49) and The CWs Frequency (0.3) each adjusted down a tenth of a point from their fast national ratings. Blindspot is still up vs. last weeks 1.1, while Frequency is even with a week ago.

Since the presidential debate aired commercial-free, its not included in the final network averages. Final audience figures for the debate are noted with an asterisk in the chart.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Oct. 20, 2016*



Code:


Time       Show                        Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers 
8 p.m.     Greys Anatomy (ABC)                          2.1   8     8.17
           Thursday Night Kickoff (CBS) (8-8:27 p.m.)    2.0   7     6.97
           The Rocky Horror Picture Show: "Lets Do
            the Time Warp Again" (FOX) (8-10 p.m.)  S   1.7   6     4.95
           Superstore (NBC)                              1.0   4     4.18
           Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)                  0.7   2     1.80
                                                                   
8:30 p.m.  Thursday Night FB (CBS) (8:27-11:38 p.m.)     4.5  16    14.20
           The Good Place (NBC)                          1.0   4     3.79
                                                                   
9 p.m.     Chicago Med (NBC)                             1.2   4     6.70
           Notorious (ABC)                               0.9   3     3.89
           Supernatural (The CW)                         0.6   2     1.61
                                                                   
10 p.m.    How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)             1.2   4     4.29
           The Blacklist (NBC)                           1.1   4     5.32

*Early ratings:*
_Note: The live Thursday Night Football telecast on CBS will result in greater adjustments than usual for the network in the final national ratings. _

FOXs new version of The Rocky Horror Picture Show put up decent ratings Thursday night. The special scored a 1.7 rating in adults 18-49 and just under 5 million viewers, falling well short of its Grease Live musical earlier in the year but just about doubling its Thursday-night average for the fall so far.

Rocky Horror (along with the National League Championship Series on cable) may also have stolen some viewers from NBCs Superstore (1.0) and The Good Place (0.9), both of which recorded season lows. Chicago Med (1.2) was off a tenth of a point for the network, but The Blacklist held steady at 1.1.

Supernatural fell two tenths from its premiere last week to a 0.6 for The CW, equaling the rating for Legends of Tomorrow, which was steady. How to Get Away with Murder (1.2) ticked up a tenth for ABC, while Greys Anatomy (2.1) and Notorious (0.9) were even with last weeks fast nationals.

Thursday Night Football is currently showing a 3.0 for CBS, even with last weeks preliminary number. The game adjusted up to 4.7 in the finals.

*Final Adjustments:*
Legends of Tomorrow and The Good Place each had their adults 18-49 ratings go up a bit from Thursdays early numbers to the finals.

Legends rose a tenth of a point to a 0.7, improving by 0.1 on its premiere last week. The Good Place (1.0) also adjusted up a tenth, although its still at a season low. CBS Thursday Night Football finishes with a 4.5, down slightly from a 4.7 last week.

FOXs Rocky Horror Picture Show: Lets Do the Time Warp Again held its initial 1.7.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Oct. 21, 2016
*


Code:


Time        Show               Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers (millions)
8 p.m.      MacGyver (CBS)                       1.1   5      7.95
            Last Man Standing (ABC)              1.1   5      6.44
            Hells Kitchen (FOX)                 1.1   5      3.38
            Caught on Camera (NBC)               0.6   3      3.30
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]The Vampire Diaries (The CW)  P     0.4   2      0.98[/B][/COLOR]
                                                            
8:30 p.m.   Dr. Ken (ABC)                        0.8   4      4.43
                                                            
9 p.m.      Shark Tank (ABC)                     1.3   5      5.42
            Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                  1.2   5      9.51
            Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)           1.0   4      5.36
            The Exorcist (FOX)                   0.7   3      1.87
            [COLOR="SeaGreen"][B]Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)  P     0.2   1      0.53[/B][/COLOR]
                                                            
10 p.m.     Blue Bloods (CBS)                    1.1   5     10.03
            20/20 (ABC)                          0.9   4      4.01

*Early ratings:*
The Vampire Diaries began its final season on The CW with ratings in line with the second half of last season. The show drew a 0.4 rating in adults 18-49, down from a 0.6 for its Thursday-night premiere last season but in line with its average after it moved to Fridays.

The news wasnt as good for Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, whose 0.2 was down a tenth of a point from its premiere and its 2015-16 average.

It was pretty much status quo on the other networks. Hawaii Five-0 and Blue Bloods (each 1.1) were both off a tenth from last weeks fast nationals on CBS, while MacGyver was steady, also at 1.1. Last Man Standing (1.1) and Shark Tank (1.2) were steady for ABC, and Dr. Ken slipped a tenth to 0.8.

The Exorcist improved slightly for FOX, rising a tenth to a 0.8. Hells Kitchen was even with last weeks 1.0.

*Final Adjustments:*
Shark Tank had a second straight week with a 1.3 rating in adults 18-49 after adjusting up a tenth of a point from Fridays fast nationals. It remained the top show of the night, followed by Hawaii Five-0 (1.2), which also adjusted up a tenth.

FOXs Hells Kitchen adjusted up as well, rising a tenth to 1.1, but The Exorcist adjusted down a tenth to 0.7, even with its previous two episodes. The premieres of The Vampire Diaries (0.4) and Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (0.2) on The CW held at their early numbers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'll be interested to see the ratings for last night's episode of The Walking Dead.


----------



## aindik

I saw a story today about how Neilsen will be rolling out portable people meters ("PPMs"), which will allow TV ratings to be measured outside the home. 

PPMs are how radio ratings have been done for the 8 years in major markets. They measure every radio station that the meter can hear, whether you are actively listening, or remember you listened, or chose the station, or not. Arbitron rolled out PPMs for radio starting in 2008. Later, Neilsen bought Arbitron. 

The wrinkle is that the TV PPMs work like the radio ones. They use an inaudible code embedded in the audio track of the show to register. Which means if you're watching a show with the sound off, it doesn't count in the ratings. 

Initially this sounded like it could be a boon to sporting event programs that gets lots of viewership in bars and other public places. But mostly, the sound is off in sports bars.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> I'll be interested to see the ratings for last night's episode of The Walking Dead.


They usually come out on Tuesday. I'll post 'em when they surface.

Oh wait, Tuesday is... TCF Day. Not sure when we'll be posting again.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> I saw a story today about how Neilsen will be rolling out portable people meters ("PPMs"), which will allow TV ratings to be measured outside the home.
> 
> PPMs are how radio ratings have been done for the 8 years in major markets. They measure every radio station that the meter can hear, whether you are actively listening, or remember you listened, or chose the station, or not. Arbitron rolled out PPMs for radio starting in 2008. Later, Neilsen bought Arbitron.
> 
> The wrinkle is that the TV PPMs work like the radio ones. They use an inaudible code embedded in the audio track of the show to register. Which means if you're watching a show with the sound off, it doesn't count in the ratings.
> 
> Initially this sounded like it could be a boon to sporting event programs that gets lots of viewership in bars and other public places. But mostly, the sound is off in sports bars.


Or if you're watching with headphones, it won't pick up the sound either.

In fact, my household was selected as a Nielsen family about 12 years ago, and they came in to do the installation and were going to have to put their hardware into every piece of electronics we owned that had a TV tuner (TVs, VCRs, DVRs). But as they were getting started, they saw that I had wireless headphones hooked up in my setup and asked how often I used those. I explained that I used them pretty regularly to watch TV after everyone else in the house went to sleep. They then said there's no way for them to capture the signal when I'm watching with the headphones, so we were disqualified from being a Nielsen household.


----------



## mattack

Weird, I didn't realize it was just audio.. I thought they were actually hooked into the tuners and knew literally what channel you were tuned to...


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Oct. 23, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show                       Adults 18-49 Rating/Share   Viewers
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:35 p.m.)              5.6  20    19.33
            FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:30 p.m.)   2.7   9     8.17
            The Simpsons (FOX) – R                       0.5   2     1.38
            America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC) – R     0.8   3     4.42
                                                                 
7:30 p.m.   60 Minutes (CBS) (7:35-8:35 p.m.)            3.0  10    15.99
            Bob’s Burgers (FOX)                          1.4   5     3.01
                                                                 
8 p.m.      The Simpsons (FOX)                           1.5   5     3.36
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                       1.0   3     3.40
                                                                 
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:30 p.m.-midnight)   6.0  19    17.71
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS) (8:35-9:35 p.m.)     1.7   5    11.40
            Son of Zorn (FOX)                            1.0   3     2.27
                                                                 
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                             1.2   4     2.49
            Secrets and Lies (ABC)                       0.7   2     3.07
                                                                 
9:30 p.m.   Madam Secretary (CBS) (9:35-10:35 p.m.)      1.1   3     9.04
            The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                  0.9   3     2.14
                                                                 
10 p.m.     Quantico (ABC)                               0.7   3     2.79
                                                                 
10:30 p.m.  Elementary (CBS) (10:35-11:35 p.m.)          0.8   3     5.39


*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC and CBS, and FOX stations in some markets, may result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

ABC had a rough night Sunday, with all three of its dramas falling and two of them, "Secrets and Lies" and "Quantico," hitting series lows in adults 18-49 - each scored a 0.7. "Once Upon a Time," meanwhile, tied its series low at 1.0.

It's very likely the premiere of "The Walking Dead" on AMC siphoned some viewers from broadcast; just how many remains to be seen as CBS, FOX and NBC will all undergo adjustments for live NFL telecasts in the final ratings. Currently, "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.7) is at a season high for CBS and "Bob's Burgers" (1.6) is well above average for FOX, although both will probably come down at least a little in the finals.

"The Simpsons" (1.6) is on par with its last performance without a national NFL lead-in. "Son of Zorn" (1.0), "Family Guy" (1.2) and "The Last Man on Earth" (0.9) are all on the low side, pending updates.

NBC's "Sunday Night Football," meanwhile, improved some after a couple weeks of weak (by NFL standards, anyway) ratings. The Cardinals-Seahawks game averaged a preliminary 5.3, up from 4.5 for the previous week's game.

*Final Adjustments:*
The NFL was the cause of all the changes to Sunday's ratings from the early numbers to the finals.

"Bob's Burgers" (1.4) adjusted down two tenths of a point for FOX after adjusting for late-ending afternoon games in some markets, although that's still a season high. "The Simpsons" (1.5) adjusted down 0.1 at 8 p.m., and a repeat at 7 p.m. was way down after factoring out the NFL games.

CBS' "60 Minutes" (3.0) also adjusted down two tenths after adjusting for an NFL overrun. "NCIS: Los Angeles," however, held its season-high 1.7. NBC's "Sunday Night Football" telecast ended with a 6.0, up from 5.3 in the early ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday cable ratings: 'The Walking Dead' premiere kills it with second-highest ratings ever*

The cliffhanger at the end of Season 6 of "The Walking Dead" worked really well - at least in terms of ratings.

The show returned to its second-best ratings ever Sunday, dominating everything else on TV for the night - including the NFL.

The Season 7 premiere, which revealed who new villain Negan (Jeffrey Dean Morgan) killed with his barbed-wire baseball bat, drew an 8.4 rating among adults 18-49 and 17.03 million viewers. That's second only to the Season 5 premiere (8.7, 17.29 million) in "Walking Dead" history.

The episode was also way up from the Season 6 premiere (7.4 in adults 18-49, 14.63 million) and finale (6.9, 14.19 million). It beat everything on broadcast TV in the demo, including NBC's "Sunday Night Football" (6.0), and trailed only "SNF's" 17.71 million in viewers.

A 90-minute "Talking Dead" following the episode delivered a 3.7 in the 18-49 demographic and 7.57 million viewers.

AMC's big night pushed ratings for "Westworld" (0.7, -0.2) and "Shameless" (0.5, -0.1) down compared to the previous week. NFL Network's telecast of the Giants-Rams game from London drew a 1.4, while "Keeping Up with the Kardashians" posted a 0.7 and "The Real Housewives of New Jersey" a 0.6.

Top cable shows among adults 18-49 for Sunday, Oct. 23, 2016:



Code:


Show                              Net              Time     Ttl Vwrs  18-49 rating
WALKING DEAD                      AMC              9:00 PM    17,029     8.4
TALKING DEAD                      AMC              10:06 PM    7,566     3.7
AMC FEARFEST ZOMBIE AP WK         AMC              7:30 PM     5,335     2.4
THURSDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL           NFL NETWORK      9:32 AM     3,697     1.4
AMC FEARFEST ZOMBIE AP WK         AMC              6:30 PM     2,398     1.1
WALKING DEAD                      AMC              11:35 PM    2,071     1.0
TNF POST-GAME                     NFL NETWORK      12:38 PM    2,361     1.0
BASKETBALL WIVES LA 5             VH1              8:00 PM     1,775     0.9
AMC FEARFEST ZOMBIE AP WK         AMC              5:30 PM     1,732     0.7
BIG BANG THEORY, THE              TBS NETWORK      10:00 PM    2,067     0.7
WESTWORLD                         HBO PRIME        9:02 PM     1,698     0.7
KEEPING UP KARDASHIANS            E!               9:00 PM     1,453     0.7
BIG BANG THEORY, THE              TBS NETWORK      10:30 PM    1,841     0.7
FAMILY GUY                        ADULT SWIM       10:30 PM    1,525     0.7
NASCAR SPRINT CUP RACE L          NBC SPORTS NET   2:16 PM     3,575     0.6
BIG BANG THEORY, THE              TBS NETWORK      9:30 PM     1,859     0.6
REAL HSWIVES OF NJ                BRAVO            8:00 PM     1,688     0.6
FAMILY GUY                        ADULT SWIM       10:00 PM    1,440     0.6
BIG BANG THEORY, THE              TBS NETWORK      9:00 PM     1,756     0.6
RICK & MORTY                      ADULT SWIM       11:00 PM    1,327     0.6
AMC FEARFEST ZOMBIE AP WK         AMC              4:30 PM     1,411     0.6
SUNDAY MOVIE                      FREEFORM         9:50 PM     1,308     0.6
BIG BANG THEORY, THE              TBS NETWORK      8:30 PM     1,592     0.5
SHAMELESS S7                      SHOWTIME PRIME   9:03 PM     1,378     0.5

testing a new feature.... @DevdogAZ


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Oct. 24, 2016*


Code:


Time         Show           Adults 18-49 Rating   Share   Viewers
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)        2.7   9    11.17
             DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)             1.6   5    11.03
             Kevin Can Wait (CBS)               1.7   6     7.91
             Gotham (FOX)                       1.1   4     3.48
             Supergirl (The CW)                 0.8   3     2.65
                                                         
8:30 p.m.    Man with a Plan (CBS) – P          1.6   5     7.42
                                                         
9 p.m.       2 Broke Girls (CBS)                1.4   5     5.60
             Lucifer (FOX)                      1.0   3     3.55
             Jane the Virgin (The CW)           0.4   2     1.10
                                                         
9:30 p.m.    The Odd Couple (CBS)               1.1   4     4.87
                                                         
10 p.m.      Timeless (NBC)                     1.3   5     5.47
             Scorpion (CBS)                     1.2   4     7.03
             Conviction (ABC)                   0.8   3     4.74


Early ratings:
_Note: The CW affiliate in Houston aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for the network may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

CBS' new comedy "Man with a Plan" premiered to decent-but-not-great ratings Monday night. The show starring Matt LeBlanc scored a 1.6 rating in adults 18-49 (slightly lower than your predictions). It held onto all of its lead-in from "Kevin Can Wait," but "Kevin" was down half a point from last week, when it had "The Big Bang Theory" as a lead-in.

"Scorpion" (1.2) and "2 Broke Girls" (1.4) were each down a little for CBS, while "The Odd Couple" (1.1) was steady.

Elsewhere, "The Voice" led the night with a 2.7 on NBC, up 0.1 from last week's fast nationals and even with its final number. "Timeless" scored a 1.4, down a tenth from last week.

The CW's numbers are likely to change thanks to an NFL pre-emption, but "Supergirl" is currently even with last week's 0.9, while "Jane the Virgin" is at 0.6. ABC's "Dancing With the Stars" and "Conviction" are in line with their numbers from last week, as is FOX's "Gotham." "Lucifer" (1.0) dipped slightly to a 1.0.

*Final Adjustments:*
"Kevin Can Wait" was the lone show to adjust upward from Monday's early ratings to the finals. It rose a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.7.

Three shows adjusted down. NBC's "Timeless" dipped 0.1 to a 1.3. The CW's "Supergirl" (0.8, -0.1) and "Jane the Virgin" (0.4, -0.2) also came down after factoring out a pre-emption for "Monday Night Football" in Houston, the eighth-biggest market in the country.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Oct. 25, 2016*



Code:


Time         Show           Adults 18-49 Rating/Share    Viewers
8 p.m.       World Series Game 1 (FOX)        5.6  19      19.37
             The Voice (NBC)                  2.1   7       9.41
             NCIS (CBS)                       1.7   6      14.08
             The Middle (ABC)                 1.5   6       5.72
             The Flash (The CW)               1.0   3       2.80
                                                         
8:30 p.m.    American Housewife (ABC)         1.6   5       5.20
                                                         
9 p.m.       This Is Us (NBC)                 2.4   8       8.68
             Bull (CBS)                       1.5   5      11.61
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)         1.2   4       3.98
             No Tomorrow (The CW)             0.3   1       0.78
                                                         
9:30 p.m.    The Real O’Neals (ABC)           1.0   3       3.22
                                                         
10 p.m.      Chicago Fire (NBC)               1.6   6       6.93
             NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)          1.3   5       9.62
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)           0.8   3       2.30

Early ratings:
_Note: FOX's live coverage of the World Series will result in greater adjustments than usual for the network._

Game 1 of the World Series brought strong ratings for FOX, scoring the best preliminary numbers for a series opener since 2009. Pending updates, the game between the Cleveland Indians and Chicago Cubs scored a 5.4 rating among adults 18-49 and 18.72 million viewers, up from 4.6 and 15.26 million for Game 1 last year.

The other networks took small hits, but the World Series didn't steal too many viewers from their normal programming. "This Is Us" (2.4) was down 0.2 from last week but remained the No. 1 entertainment show of the night. "NCIS" (1.7), "Bull" (1.5), "American Housewife" (1.5), "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.2) and "Chicago Fire" (1.6) were all off a tenth of a point, while "The Middle" (1.5), "The Real O'Neals" (1.0), "Agents of SHIELD" (0.8) "The Flash" (1.0) and "No Tomorrow" (0.3) held steady vs. a week ago. "NCIS: New Orleans" actually improved, rising a tenth to 1.3.

"The Voice" had the biggest week-to-week drop, falling 0.3 to a 2.1 for NBC.

*Final Adjustments:*
The World Series scored its biggest Game 1 audience since 2009 Tuesday night. The game drew 19.37 million viewers (a 30 percent jump over last year's opener) and a 5.6 rating in adults 18-49, up from 4.6 last year (a 22 percent improvement).

The only other adjustment from Tuesday's early ratings was for ABC's "American Housewife." It adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.6, a tenth behind last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Oct. 26, 2016*



Code:


Time        Show              Adults 18-49 Rating/Share  Viewers
8 p.m.      World Series Game 2 (FOX)         4.8  17     17.40
            Survivor (CBS)                    1.9   7      8.30
            The Goldbergs (ABC)               1.8   7      6.14
            Blindspot (NBC)                   1.1   4      5.20
            Arrow (The CW)                    0.7   3      1.87
                                                         
8:30 p.m.   Speechless (ABC)                  1.7   5      5.85
                                                         
9 p.m.      Modern Family (ABC)               2.3   7      7.38
            Criminal Minds (CBS)              1.6   5      7.66
            Law & Order: SVU (NBC)            1.5   5      5.85
            Frequency (The CW)                0.3   1      0.99
                                                         
9:30 p.m.   Black-ish (ABC)                   1.7   5      5.74
                                                         
10 p.m.     Designated Survivor (ABC)         1.2   5      5.96
            Chicago PD (NBC)                  1.3   4      5.82
            Code Black (CBS)                  1.0   4      5.67

Early ratings:
_Note: FOX's live coverage of the World Series will likely result in greater than usual adjustments for the network in the final nationals._

Ratings for the World Series fell a bit with Wednesday's Game 2, but the game was still by far the No. 1 thing on TV in primetime. FOX's coverage drew a 4.9 rating in adults 18-49 and 17.4 million viewers, pending updates, vs. a preliminary 5.4 and 18.72 million for Tuesday's Game 1.

ABC's lineup took the biggest hit (albeit not a huge one) opposite the World Series. "Designated Survivor" earned a 1.3 in adults 18-49, down 0.3 from its last episode and its low mark thus far this season. "The Goldbergs" (1.7), "Speechless" (1.6) and "Modern Family" (2.2) all fell two tenths of a point, while "Black-ish" (1.7) was down a tenth.

CBS' "Survivor" (1.8), "Criminal Minds" (1.6) and "Code Black" (1.0) each dipped 0.1 vs. their last episodes. NBC's "Blindspot" (1.1) and "Chicago PD" (1.3) also fell by a tenth, but "Law & Order: SVU" matched the 1.4 for its last episode. "Arrow" was up a tenth to 0.7 on The CW, and "Frequency" held steady.

*Final Adjustments:*
Several of Wednesday's shows had their 18-49 ratings adjust up from the preliminary numbers, but the show that took the biggest hit opposite the World Series went down.

Three of ABC's comedies - "The Goldbergs" (1.8), "Speechless" (1.7) and "Modern Family" (2.3) - adjusted up a tenth of a point, while "Black-ish" held its 1.7 from the early ratings. "Designated Surivvor," however adjusted down a tenth to 1.2, 0.4 off of its previous episode.

CBS' "Survivor" (1.9) and NBC's "Law & Order: SVU" (1.5) also adjusted up a tenth. Game 2 of the World Series, which started an hour early to avoid a storm system rolling into Cleveland, finished with a 4.8, down from a preliminary 4.9.


----------



## astrohip

The Nielsen ratings sweeps started last night, Thursday Oct 27, and run until Wednesday Nov 23.


----------



## aindik

6.0 / 19 for Sunday Night Football
5.6 / 19 for World Series Game 1

Not bad. Same share, but fewer viewers for the World Series because it was on Tuesday.

5.6 for World Series Game 1 versus 4.4 for Game 2 might be instructive. Or it might be related to something completely different. But Game 2 started an hour earlier than Game 1 (they moved the start time because of rain in the forecast). People have always argued that World Series games start too late. If the ratings are any indication, those people were wrong.

Then again, it could be totally related to something else. Different night, different competition, Game 1 was a better baseball game. So who really knows. But people were predicting (or hoping for) a massive ratings increase because of the earlier start time. That did not happen.


----------



## aindik

The "Viewers" column in the chart that astrohip posts every day: is that total viewers or in-demo viewers?


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> The "Viewers" column in the chart that astrohip posts every day: is that total viewers or in-demo viewers?


Viewers is total eyeballs, all ages. That's why you get weird contrasts like Blue Bloods leading in total viewers on a Friday night, with over ten million, and a demo rating of .00001. Only us >< this close to dead people watch.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Regarding the WS Game 2: How long before first pitch was it announced that the game would be moved up an hour? If that didn't get out, and people tuned in at 8 pm instead of 7 pm, they would have missed the first hour, and that hurts overall viewership numbers. Also, let's not forget that 7 pm ET is 4 pm PT. How many people on the west coast are at home and available to watch TV at 4 pm? How many west coasters who typically get home around 6 pm PT and turn on the game when it's in the 2nd or 3rd inning, instead got home this time, turned it on and it was already in the 6th inning with Chicago up 5-0 and just didn't bother watching the rest?


----------



## lambertman

The start time change was announced midway through game 1.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Regarding the WS Game 2: How long before first pitch was it announced that the game would be moved up an hour? If that didn't get out, and people tuned in at 8 pm instead of 7 pm, they would have missed the first hour, and that hurts overall viewership numbers.


It was announced during Game 1. So, about 20-22 hours before.



DevdogAZ said:


> Also, let's not forget that 7 pm ET is 4 pm PT. How many people on the west coast are at home and available to watch TV at 4 pm? How many west coasters who typically get home around 6 pm PT and turn on the game when it's in the 2nd or 3rd inning, instead got home this time, turned it on and it was already in the 6th inning with Chicago up 5-0 and just didn't bother watching the rest?


Right. Which is the reason they start at 8 ET instead of 7 ET to begin with. People thought that would be outweighed by east coast people who want to watch with their kids and can't because the kids can't stay up until the end, etc., and the higher proportion of the population that lives in ET and CT. Apparently not.


----------



## JYoung

Looks like a lot of interference for Frequency.


----------



## Tracy

JYoung said:


> Looks like a lot of interference for Frequency.


You should write for television!


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Oct. 27, 2016*
_[new forum software doesn't appear to let me color or bold within "code", so no more highlighting premieres]_



Code:


                                                 Adults 18-49      All
Time         Show                                Rating/Share    Viewers
8 p.m.       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)              3.4  13       14.31
             Grey’s Anatomy (ABC)                   2.2   8        8.17
             Superstore (NBC)                       1.3   5        4.21
             Rosewood (FOX)                         0.8   3        3.39
             Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)           0.6   2        1.75
                                                                
8:30 p.m.    The Great Indoors (CBS) – P            1.9   7        8.81
             The Good Place (NBC)                   1.2   4        3.89
                                                                
9 p.m.       Mom (CBS) – P                          1.5   5        7.02
             Chicago Med (NBC)                      1.5   5        7.11
             Notorious (ABC)                        0.8   3        3.75
             Pitch (FOX)                            0.8   3        2.91
             Supernatural (The CW)                  0.6   2        1.68
                                                                
9:30 p.m.    Life in Pieces (CBS) – P               1.4   5        5.96
                                                                
10 p.m.      Pure Genius (CBS) – P                  1.0   4        6.23
             The Blacklist (NBC)                    1.2   4        5.52
             How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)      1.2   4        4.07

*Early ratings:*
_Note: CBS affiliates in Nashville and Jacksonville aired "Thursday Night Football," so the network's numbers may be subject to bigger adjustments than usual. _

CBS debuted its regular Thursday schedule to mixed results, with numbers subject to change because of a couple pre-emptions for "Thursday Night Football." As things stand now, "The Great Indoors" is showing a 2.0 rating in adults 18-49, a decent debut coming out of "The Big Bang Theory's" 3.4. New drama "Pure Genius" (1.2), however, got off to a slower start. Pending updates, it's tied with "How to Get Away with Murder" and "The Blacklist" at 10 p.m.

Also at CBS, "Mom" premiered to a 1.6, pending updates, in line with the 1.5 for its premiere last season. "Life in Pieces," however, suffered some in its new timeslot, scoring a series-low 1.5.

NBC's comedies "Superstore" (1.3) and "The Good Place" (1.1) were up 0.3 and 0.2 from last week's season lows. "Chicago Med" (1.4) improved by two tenths of a point "The Blacklist" by a tenth. "Grey's Anatomy" (2.2) was also up a tenth for ABC. "Rosewood" and "Pitch" (0.8 each) were in line with their averages on FOX, and "Legends of Tomorrow" (0.6) and "Supernatural" (0.6) both matched their fast national numbers from last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
Two NBC shows had their ratings rise from Thursday's initial numbers, while most of CBS' lineup predictably came down with NFL pre-emptions in two markets.

Both "The Good Place" (1.2 in adults 18-49) and "Chicago Med" (1.5) adjusted up a tenth of a point, with "Med" hitting a season high. "The Big Bang Theory" held its 3.4 from the early numbers on CBS, but fellow comedies "The Great Indoors" (1.9), "Mom" (1.5) and "Life in Pieces" (1.4) all adjusted down a tenth. The premiere of drama "Pure Genius" adjusted down 0.2 to a 1.0.


----------



## JYoung

I'm going to guess that the prospect of long term survival isn't good for The Great Outdoors and Pure Genius.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> I'm going to guess that the prospect of long term survival isn't good for The Great Outdoors and Pure Genius.


I would agree about Pure Genius, but I'd think CBS would be pretty happy with the ratings for The Great Indoors. 1.9 in the demo puts it ahead of Mom and Life in Pieces on the night, and among the better-rated sitcoms on network TV.


----------



## JYoung

Yes, but that's a large drop off in demo following The Big Bang Theory. A 0.2 drop (which will probably happen) would mean it's losing half of the BBT audience.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> Yes, but that's a large drop off in demo following The Big Bang Theory. A 0.2 drop (which will probably happen) would mean it's losing half of the BBT audience.


But that's been pretty much true of any show that follows BBT for the last several seasons. BBT ratings are massive, but CBS can't automatically expect all those viewers to carry over to the next show. TV just doesn't work like that anymore.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> But that's been pretty much true of any show that follows BBT for the last several seasons. BBT ratings are massive, but CBS can't automatically expect all those viewers to carry over to the next show. TV just doesn't work like that anymore.


Maybe but once the Millers started losing more than half of the BBT's share, CBS moved it.
They were a little more lenient with the New Odd Couple but it's currently getting a 1.1 without the BBT lead in.

I'm still thinking that CBS would move The Great Outdoors if it drops below 1.4.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Oct. 28, 2016*



Code:


                                                Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time       Show                                 Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.     World Series Game 3 (FOX)                 5.2  20     19.38
           MacGyver (CBS)                            0.9   4      7.27
           Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown (ABC) – R    1.0   4      4.09
           Caught on Camera (NBC)                    0.6   3      2.72
           The Vampire Diaries (The CW)              0.3   1      0.90
                                                             
9 p.m.     Shark Tank (ABC)                          1.1   4      4.41
           Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                       1.0   4      8.50
           Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)                0.9   3      4.38
           Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)              0.2   1      0.45
                                                             
10 p.m.    Blue Bloods (CBS)                         1.1   4      8.88
           20/20 (ABC)                               0.7   3      3.48

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday include some major MLB coverage and continued progress on some returning CW favorites:

Following its final season premiere last week, "The Vampire Diaries" managed to hold steady with a 0.4 rating in adults 18-49 for the second week in a row, with 0.92 million viewers. Meanwhile, "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" continued to bring in low numbers, despite being a critical favorite on the network, keeping its 0.2 from last week once again.

On CBS, "MacGyver" dipped one tenth from a 1.1 to a 1.0, while "Blue Bloods" managed to hold steady with a 1.1. FOX's coverage of Game 3 between the Indians and the Cubs in the MLB World Series dominated the rest of the ratings though, predictably, bringing in a 4.7 average rating throughout its three hour broadcast, and a peak of 18.42 million viewers throughout the night.

This was noticeably higher than last year's World Series coverage, and is the most-watched Game 3 since the Red Sox vs the Cardinals game in 2004, though it still didn't manage to beat the 5.6 rating that Game 1 brought in earlier.

*Final Adjustments:*
Two shows had their adults 18-49 ratings dip a little from Friday's preliminary numbers to the finals. "MacGyver" (0.9) adjusted down a tenth of a point and fell below 1.0 for the first time. "The Vampire Diaries" also came down a tenth to a 0.3.

Game 3 of the World Series adjusted up half a point from its early ratings to a 5.2.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Oct. 30, 2016*



Code:


                                                    Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                                    Rating/Share    (millions)
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:37 p.m.)              7.3  25     23.78
            FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:30 p.m.)   2.9  10      8.53
            60 Minutes (CBS)                             1.2   4     10.58
            America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC)         0.8   3      4.52
                                                                 
7:30 p.m.   The OT (FOX) (7:37-8 p.m.)                   4.5  16     14.08
                                                                 
8 p.m.      World Series Game 5 (FOX) (8-11:44 p.m.)     6.7  19     23.64
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                      1.2   4      9.74
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                       0.9   3      3.06
                                                                 
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:30-11:55 p.m.)      6.5  19     18.02
                                                                 
9 p.m.      Madam Secretary (CBS)                        0.8   2      7.91
            Secrets and Lies (ABC)                       0.6   2      2.67
                                                                 
10 p.m.     Elementary (CBS)                             0.6   2      4.80
            Quantico (ABC)                               0.6   2      2.43

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC and FOX, plus FOX's World Series coverage, will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

Game 5 of the World Series drew its best ratings so far for FOX, narrowly beating "Sunday Night Football" in adults 18-49 (and finishing comfortably ahead in viewers) in the preliminary ratings.

Pending updates, the Cubs' 3-2 win over Cleveland to extend the series to a sixth game posted a 6.2 rating in adults 18-49 and 21.54 million viewers, beating the 6.0 and 16.82 million for the Cowboys' overtime win over the Eagles on "SNF." In the metered markets, the World Series drew a 15.3 household rating compared to an 11.6 for the NFL game.

With two big live events on the other networks, ABC and CBS predictably had down nights. None of ABC's shows hit 1.0 in adults 18-49, with "Once Upon a Time" (0.9), "Secrets and Lies" (0.6) and "Quantico" (0.6) all recording series lows. CBS' "Madam Secretary" (0.8) and "Elementary" (0.6) were also at series lows, while "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.2) fell half a point from last week's NFL-assisted season best.

*Final Adjustments:*
There were no changes in the 18-49 ratings for any of Sunday's scripted shows from the early numbers, which is bad news for several shows.

ABC's "Once Upon a Time" (0.9), "Secrets and Lies" (0.6) and "Quantico" (0.6) all stayed at their series lows opposite the World Series and "Sunday Night Football." So did "Madam Secretary" (0.8) and "Elementary" (0.6) on CBS.

Game 5 of the World Series finished with a 6.7, while "Sunday Night Football" is at 6.5. Both adjusted up 0.5 from the preliminary ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Oct. 31, 2016*



Code:


                                                Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time         Show                               Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)            2.0   8     9.48
             DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                 1.5   5    10.39
             Kevin Can Wait (CBS)                   1.3   5     6.42
             Gotham (FOX)                           1.0   3     3.16
             Supergirl (The CW)                     0.6   2     2.22
                                                            
8:30 p.m.    Man with a Plan (CBS)                  1.3   5     5.95
                                                            
9 p.m.       2 Broke Girls (CBS)                    1.3   5     4.99
             Lucifer (FOX)                          0.9   3     3.42
             Jane the Virgin (The CW)               0.4   1     0.97
                                                            
9:30 p.m.    The Odd Couple (CBS)                   0.9   3     4.28
                                                            
10 p.m.      Scorpion (CBS)                         1.1   4     6.51
             Timeless (NBC)                         1.1   4     5.24
             Celebrating the CMA Awards (ABC) – S   0.7   3     4.46

*Early ratings:*
_Note: The CBS affiliate in Minneapolis aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for the network may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

Halloween night was no treat for the broadcast networks, as they were down pretty much across the board and a number of shows hit series lows.

The CW's "Supergirl" (0.6 rating in adults 18-49), NBC's "Timeless" (1.1) and FOX's "Gotham" and "Lucifer" (0.9 each) all recorded their lowest ratings ever, with the two FOX shows going under 1.0 for the first time. "The Voice" was down seven tenths of a point week to week to a 2.0 for NBC, while CBS' "Kevin Can Wait" (1.4) is down two tenths. (TV-viewing levels are typically lower than usual on Halloween.)

CBS' numbers are subject to change due to a "Monday Night Football" pre-emption in Minneapolis. Currently "Man With a Plan" is at 1.5, off 0.1 from its premiere last week. "Scorpion" (1.4), "2 Broke Girls" (1.5) and "The Odd Couple" (1.2) are each up a little, pending updates.

On the bright(ish) side, ABC's "Dancing with the Stars" (1.5) is running on par with last week's 1.6, and "Jane the Virgin" is even at 0.4.

*Final Adjustments:*
"Gotham" was the lone show to adjust up from Monday's early ratings to the finals. It ticked up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to 1.0, tying its series low but at least avoiding a sub-1 rating.

After factoring out a "Monday Night Football" pre-emption, all of CBS' shows adjusted down. "Kevin Can Wait" (1.3) was off 0.1, "Man with a Plan" and "2 Broke Girls" (each 1.3) were off 0.2, and "The Odd Couple" (0.9) and "Scorpion" (1.1) each came down by 0.3.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2016*



Code:


                                                     Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time         Show                                     Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.       World Series Game 6 (FOX) (8:04-11:40 p.m.)  6.6   23      23.40
             The Voice (NBC) – clip show                  1.5    5       6.86
             The Middle (ABC)                             1.4    5       5.43
             NCIS (CBS) – R                               1.1    4      10.44
             The Flash (The CW)                           1.0    3       2.77
                                                                      
8:30 p.m.    American Housewife (ABC)                     1.5    5       5.10
                                                                      
9 p.m.       This Is Us (NBC)                             2.3    7       8.48
             Bull (CBS) – R                               1.0    3       8.04
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)                     1.1    4       3.51
             No Tomorrow (The CW)                         0.3    1       0.76
                                                                      
9:30 p.m.    The Real O’Neals (ABC)                       0.8    3       2.73
                                                                      
10 p.m.      Chicago Fire (NBC)                           1.5    5       6.65
             NCIS: New Orleans (CBS) – R                  0.9    3       7.03
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)                       0.8    3       2.43

*Early ratings:*
_Note: FOX's live coverage of the World Series will result in greater adjustments than usual for the network._

The World Series dominated Tuesday's ratings, as expected, and took a little big larger bite out of the competition than it did last week.

Game 6 of the Cubs-Indians series scored a 6.2 rating in adults 18-49 and 21.78 million viewers, pending updates. That's on par with Sunday's Game 5 and gave FOX a big win for the night.

"This Is Us" was the No. 1 non-sports show of the night with a 2.3 rating, off 0.1 from last week. It was also the only show to get above a 1.5 in the 18-49 demographic. A "Voice" clip show and "Chicago Fire" each posted a 1.4 for NBC, with "Fire" down two tenths of a point vs. last week.

"The Flash" scored a series-low 0.9 (pending updates) for The CW, while "No Tomorrow" held at 0.3. "Agents of SHIELD" was steady at 0.8 for ABC, but the network's comedies were down a bit. "The Middle" (1.4) fell a tenth of a point, and "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.0) and "The Real O'Neals" (0.8) each dipped two tenths. "American Housewife" (1.5) is even with last week's early numbers and off a tenth from its final 1.6.

CBS opted to air repeats against the World Series.

*Final Adjustments:*
Along with an uptick for the World Series, four other shows had their adults 18-49 ratings rise from Tuesday's early numbers to the finals.

NBC's "Voice" clip show (1.5) and "Chicago Fire" (1.5) each rose a tenth of a point. So did ABC's "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.1) and "The Flash" (1.0) on The CW. "The Flash" avoided going below 1.0 for the first time but tied its series low, set each of the prior two weeks.

Game 6 of the World Series adjusted up to 6.6 from 6.2, in line with the 6.7 for Sunday's Game 5.


----------



## aindik

Saw a tweet today: 96 of the top 100 rated shows of 2016 were live events. 2 of the other 4 were shows that aired immediately after live events (a 60 minutes and a Colbert Late Show, both after NFL games).


----------



## MikeCC

TV Ratings: Cubs Win World Series in Front of Massive Audience

According to the entertainment trade paper _Variety_, the final showdown between the Chicago Cubs and the Cleveland Indians had massive ratings, even in the coveted 18-49 demo.

In the Chicago market, USA Today said the final game of the World Series was watched on over 70 percent of all televisions:
_The game drew a record 51.2 rating in the Chicago market and a 71 share, meaning 71% of televisions in use in Chicago were tuned to the game. Cleveland had a 48.6 rating and a 69 share._​World Series TV ratings: Epic Game 7 was off the charts


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Nov. 2, 2016*


Code:


                                                      Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time      Show                                        Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.    World Series Game 7 (FOX) (8 p.m.-12:25 a.m.)   12.6  39    40.05
          50th Annual CMA Awards (ABC) (8-11 p.m.) – S     2.9   8    12.50
          Survivor (CBS)                                   1.6   5     6.93
          Law & Order: SVU (NBC) – R                       0.6   2     3.09
          Arrow (The CW)                                   0.6   2     1.61
                                                                    
9 p.m.    Criminal Minds (CBS) – R                         0.8   3     4.24
          Law & Order: SVU (NBC) – R                       0.8   3     3.38
          Frequency (The CW)                               0.3   1     0.91
                                                                    
10 p.m.   Code Black (CBS)                                 0.7   2     4.45
          Chicago PD (NBC) – R                             0.7   2     3.20

*Early ratings:*
_Note: FOX's live coverage of the World Series will likely result in greater than usual adjustments for the network in the final nationals._

The Chicago Cubs' first World Series title in 108 years gave FOX massive ratings Wednesday night. Pending updates, the prime-time portion of the game (which ran well past midnight ET) drew 39.2 million viewers and a 12.1 rating in adults 18-49.

The late end time, plus a 17-minute rain delay that won't count in the final nationals, will cause some changes to the final numbers. Its metered-market rating of 25.2 was the best for any baseball game since Game 7 of the 2001 World Series.

Opposite the huge World Series game, other original programming predictably took a hit. ABC's broadcast of the CMA Awards was the best of the non-sports offerings with a 2.9 in adults 18-49, down from 3.8 last year. "Survivor" (1.5) and "Code Black" (0.7) both scored series lows for CBS. "Arrow" dipped a tenth of a point vs. last week to 0.6, while "Frequency" held at 0.3.

Final Adjustments:
The final game of World Series adjusted up half a point in adults 18-49 from Wednesday's preliminary ratings, finishing with a 12.6. The Cubs' victory had the biggest audience for baseball on TV in 25 years.

CBS' "Survivor" also adjusted up, rising a tenth of a point to 1.6. A "Criminal Minds" rerun came down a tenth to 0.8. ABC's broadcast of the CMA Awards held its early rating of 2.9, down 24 percent from last year but a very respectable number given the extraordinary competition.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Nov. 3, 2016*



Code:


                                              Adults 18-49 All Viewers
Time         Show                             Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)            3.1  12     14.18
             Grey’s Anatomy (ABC)                 2.1   7      7.60
             Superstore (NBC)                     1.1   4      3.58
             Rosewood (FOX)                       0.8   3      3.39
             Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)         0.6   2      1.75
                                                            
8:30 p.m.    The Great Indoors (CBS)              1.6   6      8.06
             The Good Place (NBC)                 1.2   5      3.68
                                                            
9 p.m.       Chicago Med (NBC)                    1.3   5      6.83
             Mom (CBS)                            1.3   5      6.85
             Pitch (FOX)                          0.9   3      2.71
             Notorious (ABC)                      0.8   3      3.60
             Supernatural (The CW)                0.7   2      1.81
                                                            
9:30 p.m.    Life in Pieces (CBS)                 1.3   5      5.92
                                                            
10 p.m.      The Blacklist (NBC)                  1.1   4      5.45
             How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)    1.2   4      4.08
             Pure Genius (CBS)                    0.9   3      5.37

Early ratings:
Note: NBC affiliates in Atlanta and Tampa aired "Thursday Night Football," so the network's numbers may be subject to bigger adjustments than usual.

FOX's "Pitch" may have benefited (a little) from being promoted during the World Series. The show's ratings rose slightly on Thursday to a 0.9 in adults 18-49, up from 0.8 for its past two episodes. "Rosewood" was steady at 0.8.

"The Great Indoors" held up pretty well for CBS in its second week. It earned a 1.7 in adults 18-49, down two tenths of a point from its premiere but also coming off a lower "Big Bang Theory" (3.0, -0.4) lead-in. New drama "Pure Genius," however, fell below the 1.0 line with a 0.9, while "Mom" and "Life in Pieces" (1.3 each) were off 0.2 and 0.1.

At ABC, "Grey's Anatomy" (2.1) and "How to Get Away with Murder" (1.1) each dipped a tenth, while "Notorious" held steady at 0.8. "Supernatural" rose a tenth vs. last week to a 0.7 for The CW. "Legends of Tomorrow" matched its 0.6 from last week.

NBC's numbers are mostly inflated by two NFL pre-emptions. "Superstore" - which is least likely to be affected in the finals - is currently down 0.1 vs. last week at 1.2, while "The Good Place," "Chicago Med" and "The Blacklist" are all showing small gains, pending updates.

Final Adjustments:
Two shows had their adults 18-49 ratings improve a bit from Thursday's early numbers, while several more came down - including all of NBC's lineup, as expected after factoring out NFL pre-emptions in the country's 10th and 11th biggest markets, Atlanta and Tampa-St. Petersburg.

CBS' "The Big Bang Theory" (3.1 rating) adjusted up a tenth of a point, although that's still a season low. ABC's "How to Get Away with Murder" (1.2) also ticked up a tenth to match its rating from last week.

Another CBS comedy, "The Great Indoors," adjusted down 0.1 to a 1.6. "Chicago Med" (1.3, -0.3) took the biggest hit on NBC, while "The Good Place" (1.2) and "The Blacklist" (1.1) each came down 0.2 and "Superstore" dipped a tenth to 1.1.


----------



## astrohip

*Late-night ratings, October 24-28, 2016*

In the week of Oct. 24-28, "The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon," returned from a week of repeats on NBC, predictably ticking back up from its previous 0.72 to a 0.83 rating in adults 18-49, though this was notably higher than the 0.80 it had scored before the repeat run as well. Meanwhile, "Late Night" returned also with a 0.44.

On the other hand, "The Late Show with Stephen Colbert" fell from a 0.60 to a 0.46, allowing for "Jimmy Kimmel Live" to rise above it on ABC with a 0.49, despite dropping one tenth from its previous 0.50. Also on CBS, "The Late Late Show with James Corden" finally fell below "Nightline" again (0.33) after falling to a 0.32 from its previous 0.35.

In cable, "Conan" returned from a week of repeats but fell from a 0.23 to a 0.22, while "The Daily Show" also dipped four tenths to 0.31.

Here are the late-night numbers for Oct. 24-28, 2016.

_
Note: On Oct. 28, "Kimmel," "Last Call," "Late Night," and "Late Late Show" all aired encores._



Code:


                                                  Adults    Viewers    Adults 18-49   Viewers
Show                                        Net    18-49    millions  season to date   STD
11:35 p.m.                                                                
The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon      NBC   0.83  4    3.14       0.89  5        3.35
Jimmy Kimmel Live                           ABC   0.49  3    2.27       0.50  3        2.28
Late Show with Stephen Colbert              CBS   0.46  2    2.54       0.58  3        2.82
                                                         
12:35 a.m.                                                
Late Night with Seth Meyers                 NBC   0.44  3    1.51       0.46  3        1.58
Nightline                                   ABC   0.33  2    1.51       0.34  2        1.50
Late Late Show with James Corden            CBS   0.29  2    1.27       0.34  3        1.33
                                                         
1:35 a.m.                                                  
Last Call with Carson Daly                  NBC   0.25  2    0.86       0.28  3        0.88


----------



## aindik

Typo in the chart. Should say "Nightline" at 12:35 on ABC.


----------



## astrohip

aindik said:


> Typo in the chart. Should say "Nightline" at 12:35 on ABC.


Done. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Nov. 4, 2016*



Code:


                                               Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time         Show                              Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.       MacGyver (CBS)                       1.1   5      7.59
             Last Man Standing (ABC)              1.1   5      6.26
             Hell’s Kitchen (FOX)                 1.1   5      3.38
             Caught on Camera (NBC)               0.6   3      2.56
             The Vampire Diaries (The CW)         0.4   2      0.94
                                                            
8:30 p.m.    Dr. Ken (ABC)                        0.8   3      4.12
                                                            
9 p.m.       Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                  1.2   5      9.48
             Shark Tank (ABC)                     1.2   5      5.22
             Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)           1.0   4      4.85
             The Exorcist (FOX)                   0.6   3      1.83
             Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)         0.2   1      0.54
                                                            
10 p.m.      Blue Bloods (CBS)                    1.1   4      9.76
             20/20 (ABC)                          0.8   3      3.73

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday look a lot like they have for much of the fall now that the World Series has finished:

The 150th episode of "Hawaii Five-0" scored Friday night's best adults 18-49 rating on broadcast TV, as the schedule - and ratings for most shows - returned to normal now that the World Series is over.

"Hawaii Five-0" earned a 1.2 rating in the 18-49 demographic, finishing 0.1 ahead of several shows - "MacGyver," "Last Man Standing," "Hell's Kitchen," "Shark Tank" and "Blue Bloods" - for the No. 1 spot. All the shows at 1.1 were in line with recent weeks.

"The Exorcist" (0.7) was steady for FOX, as was "Dr. Ken" (0.8) on ABC and "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" on FOX. "The Vampire Diaries" matched its fast national rating from last week as well (it adjusted down in the finals).

*Final Adjustments:*
Friday's early ratings largely carried through to the finals, with two exceptions. ABC's "Shark Tank" adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.2, tying "Hawaii Five-0" as the night's top-rated show.

"The Exorcist," meanwhile, adjusted down a tenth to a 0.6 on FOX, tying its low mark this season after three straight weeks at 0.7.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Nov. 6, 2016*



Code:


                                                     Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time         Show                                    Rating/Share   (millions)
7 p.m.       NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:50 p.m.)              4.7  16     18.37
             FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:30 p.m.)   2.9  10      8.35
             America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC)         1.0   4      5.77
             Son of Zorn (FOX) – R                        0.6   2      1.72
                                                                    
7:30 p.m.    60 Minutes (CBS) (7:50-8:50 p.m.)            2.4   7     14.05
             Bob’s Burgers (FOX)                          1.0   3      2.42
                                                                    
8 p.m.       The Simpsons (FOX)                           1.4   5      3.14
             Once Upon a Time (ABC)                       1.1   3      3.56
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.    Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:30-11:45 p.m.)      6.6  20     18.33
             NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS) (8:50-9:50 p.m.)     1.4   5     10.26
             Son of Zorn (FOX)                            0.9   3      2.08
                                                                    
9 p.m.       Family Guy (FOX)                             1.2   4      2.60
             Secrets and Lies (ABC)                       0.6   2      2.83
                                                                    
9:30 p.m.    Madam Secretary (CBS) (9:50-10:50 p.m.)      1.0   3      8.24
             The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                  0.9   3      2.13
                                                                    
10 p.m.      Quantico (ABC)                               0.6   2      2.20
                                                                    
10:30 p.m.   Elementary (CBS) (10:50-11:50 p.m.)          0.6   3      4.68

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC and CBS will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

Airing opposite the World Series last week, ABC's "Quantico" and "Secrets and Lies" fell to series lows in adults 18-49. They did not rebound this week.

The two shows matched last week's low ratings, despite more normal competition, each drawing a 0.6 in the 18-49 demographic. On the plus side for ABC, "Once Upon a Time" did rise some, improving by two tenths of a point vs. the previous week with a 1.1.

On FOX, "Family Guy" (1.2) and "The Last Man on Earth" (0.9) were on par with their most recent episodes. "The Simpsons" (1.4) and "Son of Zorn" (0.9) each slipped a tenth, and "Bob's Burgers" (1.0) was off four tenths, pending updates, from its last episode.

"Sunday Night Football" (5.6, pending updates) is likewise off 0.4 from last week's early numbers. Its metered market ratings, however, are at a six-week high, so there could be a sizable adjustment in the final numbers - not surprising since the game game involved two teams (Oakland and Denver) from the western half of the country.

An NFL overrun ate up nearly all of the first hour of primetime on CBS, thus ratings for "Elementary" won't be available until the finals. Pending updates, "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.3) and "Madam Secretary" (0.9) are each up a tenth vs. last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
A pair of CBS shows had their adults 18-49 numbers tick up from Sunday's early ratings. "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.4) and "Madam Secretary" (1.0) each adjusted up a tenth of a point. "Elementary" scored a 0.6 starting at 10:50 p.m. ET.

"Sunday Night Football" ended with a 6.6 and 18.33 million viewers for NBC, its best performance in several weeks.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 7, 2016*



Code:


                                             Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time         Show                            Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)         2.3   7      9.97
             Kevin Can Wait (CBS)                1.7   6      7.41
             DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)              1.6   5     10.84
             Gotham (FOX)                        1.2   4      3.52
             Supergirl (The CW)                  0.7   3      2.47
                                                          
8:30 p.m.    Man with a Plan (CBS)               1.4   4      6.26
                                                          
9 p.m.       2 Broke Girls (CBS)                 1.4   4      5.42
             Lucifer (FOX)                       1.0   3      3.52
             Jane the Virgin (The CW)            0.4   2      1.08
                                                          
9:30 p.m.    The Odd Couple (CBS)                1.0   3      5.02
                                                          
10 p.m.      2016 SNL Election Special (NBC)     2.1   7      8.02
             Scorpion (CBS)                      1.1   4      6.92
             Conviction (ABC)                    0.6   2      3.64

*Early ratings:*
_Note: The ABC affiliate in Buffalo aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for the network may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

Monday night brought improved ratings for a number of shows vs. the previous week.

"The Voice" led the night in adults 18-49 with a 2.3 rating, up 0.3 from a week ago. Combined with an "SNL Election Special" (2.1), it helped NBC lead the night in the demographic.

"Kevin Can Wait" (1.7, +0.4), "Man with a Plan" (1.4, +0.1), "2 Broke Girls" (1.4, +0.1) and "The Odd Couple" (1.1, +0.2) all rose vs. last week for CBS, while "Scorpion" was flat at 1.1. "Gotham" improved two tenths to a 1.2 on FOX, and "Lucifer" was up a tenth at 1.0. "Supergirl" (0.7) and "Jane the Virgin" (0.5) are also each up 0.1 vs. last week's fast nationals.

ABC's numbers are tentative due to a "Monday Night Football" pre-emption. "Dancing With the Stars" posted a 1.6, pending updates, while "Conviction" is at 0.7.

*Final Adjustments:*
Three shows had their adults 18-49 ratings come down a little from Monday's early numbers. The CW's "Jane the Virgin" (0.4), ABC's "Conviction" (0.6) and CBS' "The Odd Couple" (1.0) all adjusted down a tenth of a point.

That's a season low for "Conviction," while "Jane" is on its average and "The Odd Couple" is up a tenth week to week.


----------



## astrohip

*Special "Election 2016" Ratings: Broadcast and Cable*

*Broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 8, 2016*
_(if there is an update that changes these numbers, I will update this post)_

The numbers for Tuesday:



Code:


                                                         Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time      Show                                           Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.    Decision Night in America (NBC)                     4.4  11    11.97
          Your Voice Your Vote – Election Night 2016 (ABC)    2.9   8     9.68
          Campaign 2016: Election Night (CBS)                 2.6   7     8.80
          You Decide 2016: Election Special (FOX)             1.6   4     4.27
          The Flash (The CW) – R                              0.4   1     1.22
                                                                      
9 p.m.    No Tomorrow (The CW) – R                            0.2   1     0.80

Election coverage was pretty much the only game in town Tuesday night. Among the broadcast networks, NBC led primetime coverage with just under 12 million viewers and a 4.4 rating in adults 18-49. ABC (2.9, 9.68 million) took second, a little ahead of CBS (2.6, 8.8 million). FOX was a fairly distant fourth with a 1.6 and 4.27 million viewers.

The numbers are subject to change as coverage continued far into the night and Donald Trump wasn't declared the winner until after 3 a.m. ET.

Late-night shows were all off air for continuous coverage of the election.


*Tuesday cable ratings: Highest election-night ratings in cable news history*

Predictably, the Election Night 2016 coverage from all of the major cable news networks dominated over the rest of the cable ratings Tuesday, and brought in higher ratings than any of their 2012 election night broadcasts.

Donald Trump's presidential win managed to rake in the highest primetime ratings for an election night in cable news history, it was CNN that came out on top from 8-11 p.m. thanks to an average of 13.3 million viewers and a peak rating of 5.8 in adults 18-49 at 11 p.m.

Fox News won the full marathon thanks to strength later in the night and had the most-watched single hour with 15.4 million viewers, along with a 4.5 rating in adults 18-49, from midnight to 1 a.m. ET. From 8 p.m. to 3 a.m., Fox drew 12.72 million viewers to 11.52 million for CNN and 5.29 million for MSNBC.

MSNBC had its best hour at 11 p.m. with 6.83 million viewers and a 2.3 in the 18-49 demo.

Apart from the election night coverage, "WWE Smackdown" fell one tenth from its previous 0.7 to a 0.6 on USA, while VH1's "If Loving You is Wrong" took a week off.

*Top cable shows among adults 18-49 for Tuesday, November 8, 2016*


Code:


                                                                 Total    18-49
Show                            Net                 Time        Viewers   Rating
ELECTION NIGHT IN AMERICA       CNN                 11:00 PM     13,900     5.8
ELECTION NIGHT IN AMERICA       CNN                 10:00 PM     14,022     5.7
ELECTION NIGHT IN AMERICA       CNN                  9:00 PM     13,781     5.4
ELECTION NIGHT IN AMERICA       CNN                 12:00 AM     11,786     5.0
ELECTION NIGHT IN AMERICA       CNN                  8:00 PM     11,972     4.5
AMERICAS ELECTION HQ            FOX NEWS CHANNEL    12:00 AM     15,413     4.5
AMERICAS ELECTION HQ            FOX NEWS CHANNEL    11:00 PM     14,517     4.1
AMERICAS ELECTION HQ            FOX NEWS CHANNEL     1:00 AM     13,018     3.9
ELECTION NIGHT IN AMERICA       CNN                  1:00 AM      8,752     3.7
AMERICAS ELECTION HQ            FOX NEWS CHANNEL    10:00 PM     13,020     3.6
AMERICAS ELECTION HQ            FOX NEWS CHANNEL     9:00 PM     12,256     3.3
ELECTION NIGHT IN AMERICA       CNN                  7:00 PM      8,716     3.1
AMERICAS ELECTION HQ            FOX NEWS CHANNEL     2:00 AM      9,779     2.9
AMERICAS ELECTION HQ            FOX NEWS CHANNEL     8:00 PM     11,061     2.9
ELECTION NIGHT IN AMERICA       CNN                  2:00 AM      6,452     2.7
MSNBC ELECTION COVERAGE         MSNBC               11:00 PM      6,833     2.3


----------



## aindik

So, more people watched election coverage on the cable networks than on the broadcast networks? Interesting.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Nov. 9, 2016*



Code:


                                         Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time         Show                        Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.       The Goldbergs (ABC)              2.0   7      6.46
             Survivor (CBS)                   1.9   7      8.81
             Lethal Weapon (FOX)              1.8   6      7.02
             Blindspot (NBC)                  1.0   4      4.90
             Arrow (The CW)                   0.7   3      1.95
                                                        
8:30 p.m.    Speechless (ABC)                 1.7   6      5.64
                                                        
9 p.m.       Empire (FOX)                     2.9   9      8.15
             Modern Family (ABC)              2.3   8      7.23
             Criminal Minds (CBS)             1.3   4      7.37
             Law & Order: SVU (NBC)           1.3   4      5.55
             Frequency (The CW)               0.3   1      1.05
                                                        
9:30 p.m.    Black-ish (ABC)                  1.5   5      5.27
                                                        
10 p.m.      Chicago PD (NBC)                 1.3   5      5.70
             Designated Survivor (ABC)        1.2   4      5.56
             Code Black (CBS)                 0.9   3      6.03

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Wednesday include series-low numbers for a trio of shows and fairly steady ratings elsewhere:

Three shows had series lows in adults 18-49 Wednesday night: "Empire" (2.9 rating) led the night by a substantial margin, per usual, but went below 3.0 in the demo for the first time in its two-plus seasons. "Criminal Minds" (1.3) was down 0.3 vs. its last episode to its all-time low, and "Blindspot" (1.0) is off a tenth from its most recent episode, also setting a new series low. Additionally "Designated Survivor" (1.2) tied its low from two weeks ago.

Elsewhere, however, numbers were fairly steady or slightly improved. "Survivor" (1.9) bounced back 0.3 from its World Series-induced low last week, and "Code Black" rose by two tenths of a point - although it was still below the 1.0 mark at 0.9. "The Goldbergs" (2.0) improved by two tenths on ABC, and the other comedies were fairly steady. "Lethal Weapon" rose a tenth vs. its last episode to 1.8. "Arrow" and "Frequency" were in line with their averages for The CW.

*Final Adjustments:*
Wednesday's early ratings in adults 18-49 all carried through to the finals, with one exception: ABC's "Black-ish" adjusted down a tenth of a point to 1.5.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> So, more people watched election coverage on the cable networks than on the broadcast networks? Interesting.


I started out watching the networks and wound up mostly watching CNN and MSNBC. It's also interesting to note that among the 18-49 demo, CNN rocked.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Nov. 10, 2016*



Code:


                                            Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time        Show                              Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)             3.4  13     14.47
            Grey’s Anatomy (ABC)                  1.9   7      7.25
            Superstore (NBC)                      1.2   5      4.01
            Rosewood (FOX)                        0.7   3      3.33
            Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)          0.6   2      1.77
                                                            
8:30 p.m.   The Great Indoors (CBS)               1.7   6      7.69
            Superstore (NBC)                      1.3   4      3.79
                                                            
9 p.m.      Chicago Med (NBC)                     1.4   5      6.71
            Mom (CBS)                             1.5   5      7.10
            Notorious (ABC)                       0.9   3      3.77
            Pitch (FOX)                           0.7   2      2.64
            Supernatural (The CW)                 0.6   2      1.70
                                                            
9:30 p.m.   Life in Pieces (CBS)                  1.4   5      6.23
                                                            
10 p.m.     The Blacklist (NBC)                   1.2   4      5.87
            How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)     1.2   4      4.32
            Pure Genius (CBS)                     0.9   3      5.39

*Early ratings:*
_Note: NBC affiliates in Baltimore and Cleveland aired "Thursday Night Football," so the network's numbers may be subject to bigger adjustments than usual. _

"The Big Bang Theory" rebounded some from last week's season low to carry CBS to a ratings win Thursday. The show posted a 3.4 rating in adults 18-49, up three tenths of a point from last week. "The Great Indoors" (1.7) was steady with last week's fast nationals, while "Mom" (1.5) and "Life in Pieces" (1.4) each rose a little.

ABC's "Grey's Anatomy" took a hit, dipping two tenths of a point to 1.9. If that number holds, it would tie a series low and be only the second time the show has ever been below a 2.0. "Notorious" improved a tenth week to week to a 0.9, and "How to Get Away with Murder" (1.2) is up from last week's early numbers and even with its final rating.

FOX's "Rosewood" and "Pitch" (0.7 each) were down 0.1 and 0.2 vs. last week. "Supernatural" (0.6) also dipped 0.1 for The CW, while "Legends of Tomorrow" was even at 0.6. NBC's numbers are likely inflated by a couple of NFL pre-emptions. Last week its shows came down from 0.1 to 0.3 in the finals.

*Final Adjustments:*
NBC's ratings came down from Thursday's early numbers, as expected, with pre-emptions for "Thursday Night Football" factored out. Back-to-back "Superstore" episodes (1.2 and 1.3 in adults 18-49) and "Chicago Med" (1.4) all adjusted down a tenth of a point, while "The Blacklist's" final episode of 2016 came down two tenths to 1.2.

Everything else held at its earlier rating, which means "Grey's Anatomy" tied a series low at 1.9 - only the second time it's ever been below 2.0 in the 18-49 demographic.


----------



## astrohip

*Ranking all 20 fall TV freshman shows: 'This Is Us' is No. 1*

_{from TVbytheNumbers}_
You could probably guess that "This Is Us" has been the No. 1 new series of the 2016-17 season so far in adults 18-49, and that "Bull" is drawing the biggest total audience among freshman shows.

Could you name the No. 2 show in each of those measures, or No. 5 or No. 17? Scroll down a little bit and you won't have to: TV by the Numbers has current rankings for all 20 new series that have premiered so far this season.

As the holiday-season hiatus approaches for a number of shows, it's a good time to see where the newcomers stand relative to each other. "This Is Us" is as close to a breakout hit as there is on the networks this season, as its same-day average in adults 18-49 (2.6) is half a point better than the second-ranked show, "Kevin Can Wait." "Bull" and its 13.22 million viewers hold a similarly large lead over No. 2 "This Is Us" (9.26 million).

"Designated Survivor" makes the biggest leap up the rankings after three days of DVR and on-demand viewing. It goes from tied for seventh in adults 18-49 to second, and from sixth to third in viewers. "Lethal Weapon" is also showing itself to be a strong performer for FOX, ranking in the Top 4 in adults 18-49 in both same-day and Live +3 and the Top 8 in viewers.

Here are the new-show rankings to date; all numbers are through Nov. 6, the last completed week.
_
[Note: I have spoilered the four charts due to their length]_

*Live + same-day: Adults 18-49*


Spoiler: Live + same-day: Adults 18-49






Code:


Rank    Show                   Network      Episodes     18-49 rating
1       THIS IS US             NBC          6            2.6
2       KEVIN CAN WAIT         CBS          7            2.1
3       LETHAL WEAPON          FOX          5            1.9
4       BULL                   CBS          5            1.8
        SPEECHLESS             ABC          5            1.8
        THE GREAT INDOORS      CBS          2            1.8
7       DESIGNATED SURVIVOR    ABC          5            1.7
        AMERICAN HOUSEWIFE     ABC          4            1.7
9       TIMELESS               NBC          5            1.4
        MAN WITH A PLAN        CBS          2            1.4
        THE GOOD PLACE         NBC          8            1.4
        MACGYVER               CBS          7            1.2
        SON OF ZORN            FOX          5            1.2
14      PURE GENIUS            CBS          2            1.0
15      NOTORIOUS              ABC          7            0.9
        PITCH                  FOX          6            0.9
17      CONVICTION             ABC          4            0.8
18      THE EXORCIST           FOX          6            0.7
19      FREQUENCY              CW           5            0.3
        NO TOMORROW            CW           5            0.3





*L+SD: Total viewers*


Spoiler: Total viewers






Code:


Rank     Show                      Network      Episodes     Viewers (000s)
1        BULL                      CBS          5            13,218
2        THIS IS US                NBC          6            9,264
3        KEVIN CAN WAIT            CBS          7            8,972
4        THE GREAT INDOORS         CBS          2            8,464
5        MACGYVER                  CBS          7            8,300
6        DESIGNATED SURVIVOR       ABC          5            7,594
7        LETHAL WEAPON             FOX          5            7,055
8        MAN WITH A PLAN           CBS          2            6,703
9        SPEECHLESS                ABC          5            6,323
10       TIMELESS                  NBC          5            6,079
11       PURE GENIUS               CBS          2            5,817
12       AMERICAN HOUSEWIFE        ABC          4            5,667
13       THE GOOD PLACE            NBC          8            4,774
14       CONVICTION                ABC          4            4,602
15       NOTORIOUS                 ABC          7            4,181
16       PITCH                     FOX          6            3,315
17       SON OF ZORN               FOX          5            2,883
18       THE EXORCIST              FOX          6            2,073
19       FREQUENCY                 CW           5            1,076
20       NO TOMORROW               CW           5            920





*Live +3: Adults 18-49*


Spoiler: Live +3: Adults 18-49






Code:


                                                        L +3        Increase vs.
Rank     Show                    Network   Episodes  18-49 rating   live +same-day
1        THIS IS US                 NBC         6        4.1         1.5 (58%)
2        DESIGNATED SURVIVOR        ABC         5        3.1         1.4 (82%)
3        KEVIN CAN WAIT             CBS         7        2.7         0.6 (29%)
4        LETHAL WEAPON              FOX         5        2.5         0.6 (32%)
5        BULL                       CBS         5        2.4         0.6 (33%)
6        TIMELESS                   NBC         5        2.3         0.9 (64%)
         SPEECHLESS                 ABC         5        2.3         0.5 (28%)
8        AMERICAN HOUSEWIFE         ABC         4        2.2         0.5 (29%)
9        THE GREAT INDOORS          CBS         2        2.1         0.3 (17%)
10       THE GOOD PLACE             NBC         8        2.0         0.6 (50%)
11       MACGYVER                   CBS         7        1.7         0.5 (42%)
         MAN WITH A PLAN            CBS         2        1.7         0.3 (21%)
13       PURE GENIUS                CBS         2        1.4         0.4 (40%)
         SON OF ZORN                FOX         5        1.4         0.2 (17%)
15       NOTORIOUS                  ABC         7        1.3         0.4 (44%)
         PITCH                      FOX         6        1.3         0.4 (44%)
17       CONVICTION                 ABC         4        1.2         0.4 (50%)
18       THE EXORCIST               FOX         6        1.1         0.4 (57%)
19       FREQUENCY                  CW          5        0.5         0.2 (67%)
20       NO TOMORROW                CW          5        0.4         0.1 (33%)





*L+3: Total viewers*


Spoiler: Total viewers






Code:


                                                              Increase vs.
Rank    Show                 Network   Episodes   L +3 viewers  live +same-day
1       BULL                    CBS        5          16,583     3,365 (25%)
2       THIS IS US              NBC        6          13,048     3,784 (41%)
3       DESIGNATED SURVIVOR     ABC        5          12,957     5,363 (71%)
4       KEVIN CAN WAIT          CBS        7          10,652     1,680 (19%)
5       MACGYVER                CBS        7          10,167     1,867 (22%)
6       THE GREAT INDOORS       CBS        2          9,471      1,007 (12%)
7       TIMELESS                NBC        5          9,040      2,961 (49%)
8       LETHAL WEAPON           FOX        5          9,037      1,982 (28%)
9       PURE GENIUS             CBS        2          8,205      2,388 (41%)
10      SPEECHLESS              ABC        5          7,772      1,449 (23%)
11      MAN WITH A PLAN         CBS        2          7,688        985 (15%)
12      AMERICAN HOUSEWIFE      ABC        4          7,216      1,549 (27%)
13      THE GOOD PLACE          NBC        8          6,599      1,825 (38%)
14      CONVICTION              ABC        4          6,419      1,817 (39%)
15      NOTORIOUS               ABC        7          5,850      1,669 (40%)
16      PITCH                   FOX        6          4,686      1,371 (41%)
17      SON OF ZORN             FOX        5          3,270        387 (13%)
18      THE EXORCIST            FOX        6          3,142      1,069 (52%)
19      FREQUENCY               CW         5          1,613        537 (50%)
20      NO TOMORROW             CW         5          1,140        220 (24%)


----------



## mrizzo80

Wasn't Thursday night once (still is?) considered the most important night in television for advertisers? In a cold weather (more people indoors) "sweeps" month, we have the top Thursday show pulling 14.5M viewers. The next closest does 7.5M.

The contrast from the comparable night 20 years ago (November 7, 1996) is crazy. That had ratings of:
27.4M (Friends)
24.6M (The Single Guy)
32.0M (Seinfeld)
28.1M (Suddenly Susan)
36.7M (ER)

The *worst *show on broadcast that night pulled in 7.6M (higher than the #2 show in 2016.) I'm well aware of the various forces that drove the 1996 numbers and those driving the 2016 numbers, but I still think it's fascinating to look at this stuff every once in awhile.

Ratings blog post:
Ratings Archives: November 1996 | TV-aholic's TV Blog

PDF of actual ratings via that blog post:
http://anythingkiss.com/pi_feedback_challenge/Ratings/19961028-19961201_TVRatings.pdf


----------



## Steveknj

mrizzo80 said:


> Wasn't Thursday night once (still is?) considered the most important night in television for advertisers? In a cold weather (more people indoors) "sweeps" month, we have the top Thursday show pulling 14.5M viewers. The next closest does 7.5M.
> 
> The contrast from the comparable night 20 years ago (November 7, 1996) is crazy. That had ratings of:
> 27.4M (Friends)
> 24.6M (The Single Guy)
> 32.0M (Seinfeld)
> 28.1M (Suddenly Susan)
> 36.7M (ER)
> 
> The *worst *show on broadcast that night pulled in 7.6M (higher than the #2 show in 2016.) I'm well aware of the various forces that drove the 1996 numbers and those driving the 2016 numbers, but I still think it's fascinating to look at this stuff every once in awhile.
> 
> Ratings blog post:
> Ratings Archives: November 1996 | TV-aholic's TV Blog
> 
> PDF of actual ratings via that blog post:
> http://anythingkiss.com/pi_feedback_challenge/Ratings/19961028-19961201_TVRatings.pdf


The TV landscape is COMPLETELY different than in 1996. You just can't honestly compare them. A 2.5 rating would probably get you cancelled back then. I like at the rating for The Single Guy (I BARELY remember that show) and it's much better rated than TBBT. The DVR and then streaming have completely obliterated the ratings system as we know it as a judge to see what shows are successful. As a tool for advertisers? I guess it has some use when taken in perspective.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I remember reading an article around 2004 discussing a show that got particularly bad ratings and saying how a broadcast network should be able to put on a test pattern and get a 2.0 rating in the 18-49 demo. Now, a 2.0 average will get a show renewed and will make it among the better-rated shows on a network.


----------



## brianric

DevdogAZ said:


> I remember reading an article around 2004 discussing a show that got particularly bad ratings and saying how a broadcast network should be able to put on a test pattern and get a 2.0 rating in the 18-49 demo. Now, a 2.0 average will get a show renewed and will make it among the better-rated shows on a network.


That reminds me back in the 1950ies when my dad would fall asleep with the test pattern on and you would turn the TV off and my dad would wake up and say turn the TV back on as he was watching it, Sure dad.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Nov. 11, 2016*



Code:


                                           Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                           Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.      MacGyver (CBS)                      1.1   4        7.65
            Last Man Standing (ABC)             1.2   5        6.34
            Hell’s Kitchen (FOX)                1.1   4        3.30
            Caught on Camera (NBC)              0.6   3        2.72
            The Vampire Diaries (The CW)        0.4   1        1.00
                                                            
8:30 p.m.   Dr. Ken (ABC)                       0.9   4        4.41
                                                            
9 p.m.      Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                 1.4   6        9.84
            Shark Tank (ABC)                    1.2   5        5.43
            Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)          1.0   4        4.71
            The Exorcist (FOX)                  0.6   2        1.61
            Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)        0.2   1        0.53
                                                            
10 p.m.     Blue Bloods (CBS)                   1.3   5       10.27
            20/20 (ABC)                         1.1   4        5.21

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday are in, which include continued updates on some of the Fall's newest shows, and some mostly consistent numbers for most of them once again:

Following its 150th episode celebration last week, CBS' "Hawaii Five-o" actually managed to tick up from a 1.2 to a 1.4 rating in adults 18-49, scoring the highest rating of the night. "Blue Bloods" grabbed the second-highest of the night with a 1.3 also, two tenths up from last week's 1.1.

Meanwhile, ABC's "Shark Tank" followed closely behind, with a 1.2 on ABC, one tenth higher than its previous 1.1.

Once again, CBS' "MacGyver" scored a 1.1 as well, keeping in line with its previous ratings over the past few weeks. The same can be said for "Hell's Kitchen" and "Last Man Standing" as well. On FOX, "The Exorcist" dipped slightly from a 0.7 to a 0.6.

*Final Adjustments:*
ABC's "Last Man Standing" was the only show whose adults 18-49 rating changed from Friday's early numbers to the finals. It adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.2, putting it in sole possession of first place for its timeslot.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Nov. 13, 2016*



Code:


                                                     Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                                     Rating/Share   (millions)
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:44 p.m.)               8.1  25      24.18
            FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:32 p.m.)    3.0  10       9.28
            60 Minutes (CBS)                              3.4  11      20.00
            America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC)          0.8   3       4.51
                                                                    
7:30 p.m.   The OT (FOX) (7:44-8 p.m.)                    6.7  21      18.56
                                                                    
8 p.m.      The Simpsons (FOX)                            3.1   9       7.10
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                       1.6   5      12.11
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                        0.9   3       3.40
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:32-11:40 p.m.)       7.7  24      22.51
            Son of Zorn (FOX)                             1.6   5       3.64
                                                                    
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                              1.6   5       3.58
            Madam Secretary (CBS)                         1.0   3       9.26
            Secrets and Lies (ABC)                        0.7   2       3.18
                                                                    
9:30 p.m.   The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                   1.1   3       2.64
                                                                    
10 p.m.     Elementary (CBS)                              0.7   2       5.45
            Quantico (ABC)                                0.7   2       2.75

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC, FOX and CBS in some markets will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

Several shows, including two of the longest-running series on TV, had sizable ratings gains Sunday.

CBS' "60 Minutes," which featured an interview with President-elect Donald Trump, scored a 3.2 rating in adults 18-49 and 18.77 million viewers, pending updates, its best numbers without a national NFL lead-in in a long time (the network's lineup was delayed by 24 minutes in several big markets, so the numbers are subject to change).

The big lead-in helped "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.9) to a season high, also pending updates, and its best numbers since January 2015. "Madam Secretary" (1.1) and "Elementary" (0.7) are each up a tenth vs. last week.

At FOX, an NFL-fueled episode of "The Simpsons" scored a season high 3.1, pending updates, topping the 3.0 for the "Treehouse of Horror" episode in October. "Son of Zorn" (1.6), "Family Guy" (1.6) and "The Last Man on Earth" (1.1) all rose as well.

"Once Upon a Time" fell two tenths week to week to a 0.9, but "Secrets and Lies" and "Quantico" (0.7 each) managed to tick up from their lows of the past couple weeks. NBC's "Sunday Night Football" (6.5, pending updates) is up 0.9 vs. last week's early number, and its 14.3 household rating in the metered markets is the best for "SNF" since the opening week of the season.

*Final Adjustments:*
Outside of the NFL, the only changes from Sunday's early numbers came on CBS. "60 Minutes" adjusted up two tenths of a point in adults 18-49 to a 3.4. "NCIS: Los Angeles" adjusted down 0.3 to a 1.6 - still its second-best numbers of the season - and "Madam Secretary" came down a tenth to 1.0.

"Sunday Night Football" finished with a 7.7 on NBC, its best showing since the opening weeks of the season.


----------



## astrohip

Sunday cable ratings: 'Westworld' ticks up as 'Walking Dead' slips a little more

HBO's "Westworld" had its best ratings performance in four weeks Sunday, scoring a 0.8 rating in adults 18-49 and 1.75 million viewers. That's up from 0.7 and 1.64 million the previous week and the show's best outing since its third episode drew a 0.9 in mid-October.

"The Walking Dead," meanwhile, remained the night's No. 1 cable show by a big, big margin but suffered its third consecutive decline since the season premiere. Its 5.4 rating in adults 18-49 was 0ff 0.3 vs. the prior week.

"The Real Housewives of Atlanta" held steady at a 1.1 a week after its Season 9 premiere. "The Real Housewives of New Jersey" (0.8) and "Keeping Up with the Kardashians" (0.6) each ticked up a tenth of a point, as did the final "Last Week Tonight" of 2016 (0.5). "Shameless" was steady at 0.5 on Showtime.

Top cable shows among adults 18-49 for Sunday, Nov. 13, 2016


Code:


                                                                 Total   18-49
Show                            Net                 Time        Viewers Rating
WALKING DEAD                    AMC                  9:00 PM     11,402    5.4
TALKING DEAD                    AMC                 10:25 PM      3,797    1.7
REAL HOUSEWIVES ATLANTA         BRAVO                8:00 PM      2,649    1.1
WALKING DEAD                    AMC                  8:00 PM      2,285    0.9
WESTWORLD                       HBO PRIME            9:02 PM      1,745    0.8
REAL HSWIVES OF NJ              BRAVO               10:00 PM      1,944    0.8
NFL COUNTDOWN L                 ESPN                11:00 AM      1,499    0.7
MARRIED TO MEDICINE             BRAVO                9:00 PM      1,700    0.6
90 DAY FIANCE                   TLC                  8:00 PM      1,619    0.6
90 DAY FIANCE                   TLC                  8:59 PM      1,635    0.6
FAMILY GUY                      ADULT SWIM          10:30 PM      1,378    0.6
BIG BANG THEORY, THE            TBS NETWORK         10:30 PM      1,589    0.6
HALL ORIGINAL MOVIE             HALLMARK CHANNEL     8:00 PM      3,711    0.6
WALKING DEAD                    AMC                 11:25 PM      1,364    0.6
BIG BANG THEORY, THE            TBS NETWORK         10:00 PM      1,553    0.6
SPONGEBOB                       NICKELODEON         11:30 AM      2,013    0.6
FAMILY GUY                      ADULT SWIM          10:00 PM      1,259    0.6
KEEPING UP KARDASHIANS          E!                   9:00 PM      1,221    0.6
BIG BANG THEORY, THE            TBS NETWORK          9:30 PM      1,586    0.6


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> I like at the rating for The Single Guy (I BARELY remember that show)


Ming Na Wen was one of the performers on this show, between her stints on 'er'. I liked the show.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 14, 2016*



Code:


                                          Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                          Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.      The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)        2.3   8      10.03
            DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)             1.7   5      11.34
            Kevin Can Wait (CBS)               1.6   5       7.06
            Gotham (FOX)                       1.2   4       3.63
            Supergirl (The CW)                 0.7   3       2.35
                                                          
8:30 p.m.   Man with a Plan (CBS)              1.3   5       6.18
                                                          
9 p.m.      2 Broke Girls (CBS)                1.3   4       5.18
            Lucifer (FOX)                      1.1   4       3.87
            Jane the Virgin (The CW)           0.3   1       0.93
                                                          
9:30 p.m.   The Odd Couple (CBS)               1.0   4       4.69
                                                          
10 p.m.     Scorpion (CBS)                     1.2   4       7.22
            Timeless (NBC)                     1.2   4       4.53
            Conviction (ABC)                   0.8   3       4.17

*Early ratings:*
_Note: The CW affiliate in New York City and the NBC affiliate in Cincinnati aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for those networks may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

Monday's ratings look a lot like they did a week ago, with "The Voice" leading NBC to a win despite being at the low end of its average and most other shows fairly steady.

"The Voice" is currently at a 2.3 rating in adults 18-49, even with last week pending updates for a "Monday Night Football" pre-emption. Even if it does come down, it's in no danger of losing its spot as the night's top show. "Timeless" will likely come down a little from its 1.2 on NBC.

ABC's "Dancing with the Stars" improved slightly week to week, rising a tenth of a point to 1.7, and "Conviction" (0.8) is also up a tenth vs. last week's early ratings (it adjusted down in the finals). "Gotham" held steady at 1.2 for FOX, and "Lucifer" was up a tenth to 1.1.

CBS' comedies were all off slightly, with "2 Broke Girls" (1.2, -0.2) taking the biggest hit. "Kevin Can Wait," "Man with a Plan" and "The Odd Couple" all fell a tenth. "Scorpion," however, was up a tenth to 1.2.

The CW's numbers are likely inflated by an "MNF" pre-emption in New York, the country's largest market.

*Final Adjustments:*
The CW was pre-empted for an NFL telecast in the country's biggest TV market Monday night, so ratings for "Supergirl" and "Jane the Virgin" predictably came down some from their early numbers.

"Supergirl" adjusted down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 0.7. "Jane the Virgin" took a somewhat larger hit, falling two tenths to a 0.3. The only other change was a 0.1 uptick (to 1.3) for "2 Broke Girls"; NBC held onto its preliminary figures despite being pre-empted for "Monday Night Football" in Cincinnati.


----------



## cherry ghost

I know I read that some shows have had orders cut back, but as anything been cancelled yet this year? 

I'm surprised Conviction is still on. I wanted to like it, but it was pretty awful.


----------



## astrohip

cherry ghost said:


> I know I read that some shows have had orders cut back, but as anything been cancelled yet this year?
> 
> I'm surprised Conviction is still on. I wanted to like it, but it was pretty awful.


I like Conviction, but it's clearly DSW #2 (Dead Show Walking). The back nine were not ordered, but it will film all 13 up front. Notorious had it's 13 reduced to 10, which makes it DSW #1.

I *think* those are the only two officially cut so far.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 15, 2016*



Code:


                                            Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time         Show                           Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC)                     2.1   7      9.75
             NCIS (CBS)                          1.7   6     14.73
             The Middle (ABC)                    1.6   6      6.21
             The Flash (The CW)                  1.2   4      3.01
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)            0.9   3      2.18
                                                          
8:30 p.m.    American Housewife (ABC)            1.6   5      5.28
             New Girl (FOX)                      1.0   3      1.94
                                                          
9 p.m.       This Is Us (NBC)                    2.6   9      9.50
             Bull (CBS)                          1.5   5     11.87
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)            1.3   5      4.28
             Scream Queens (FOX)                 0.6   2      1.42
             No Tomorrow (The CW)                0.3   1      0.80
                                                          
9:30 p.m.    The Real O’Neals (ABC)              1.1   4      3.56
                                                          
10 p.m.      David Blaine:Beyond Magic (ABC)     1.6   6      5.14
             Chicago Fire (NBC)                  1.5   6      6.99
             NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)             1.2   4      9.17

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday show gains for several shows and mostly steady numbers elsewhere:

Tuesday brought some good news for the broadcast networks, as several shows improved on their last episodes and most others were steady.

"This Is Us" led the night with a 2.6 rating in adults 18-49, up three tenths of a point from its last episode. "The Voice" (2.1) and "Chicago Fire" (1.5) held steady for NBC.

ABC also had a solid night: "The Middle" (1.6, +0.2), "American Housewife" (1.6, +0.1), "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.3, +0.2) and "The Real O'Neals" (1.1, +0.3) all posted gains, and the special "David Blaine: Beyond Magic" (1.6) led the 10 o'clock hour and nearly doubled "Agents of SHIELD's" average.

"The Flash" (1.2) rose by two tenths of a point vs. its last episode, while "No Tomorrow" was steady at 0.3 on The CW. FOX's "Brooklyn Nine-Nine," "New Girl" and "Scream Queens" all returned from three-week layoffs with steady numbers, and "NCIS" and "Bull" were also even for CBS. The only decline on the night was for "NCIS: New Orleans," which dipped a tenth of a point to 1.2.

*Final Adjustments:*
"New Girl" was the only show on Tuesday night to have its adults 18-49 rating change from the preliminary numbers to the finals. It adjusted up a tenth of a point to a 1.0, up 0.1 from its most recent episode.

Upward adjustments in adults 18-49 are in green; downward adjustments are in red.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Nov. 16, 2016*



Code:


                                           Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time         Show                          Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.       Survivor (CBS)                     1.8   6       8.49
             The Goldbergs (ABC)                1.9   7       6.45
             Lethal Weapon (FOX)                1.7   6       6.60
             Blindspot (NBC)                    1.1   4       5.00
             Arrow (The CW)                     0.7   3       1.86
                                                          
8:30 p.m.    Speechless (ABC)                   1.7   6       5.72
                                                          
9 p.m.       Empire (FOX)                       3.1  10       8.39
             Modern Family (ABC)                2.2   8       7.33
             Criminal Minds (CBS)               1.4   5       7.62
             Chicago PD (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)       1.2   4       6.11
             Frequency (The CW)                 0.3   1       0.97
                                                          
9:30 p.m.    Black-ish (ABC)                    1.5   5       5.56
                                                          
10 p.m.      Designated Survivor (ABC)          1.2   4       5.52
             Code Black (CBS)                   0.9   3       5.68

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Wednesday are pretty consistent with last week, but the night's No. 1 show improved:

"Empire" rebounded some from its series low ratings last week and led FOX to the No. 1 ranking among adults 18-49. The show improved by 0.2 week to week and got back above the 3.0 mark with a 3.1 rating in the demographic. "Lethal Weapon" was off slightly at 1.7 vs. last week's 1.8.

Just about everything else was within its normal range as well, with small movements up or down compared to last week. "Criminal Minds" (1.4) and "Blindspot" (1.1) each rose a tenth of a point, while "Survivor" (1.9), "Modern Family" (2.2) and "Speechless" (1.6) all fell by a tenth. "The Goldbergs" dipped 0.2 to a 1.8.

The first of two "Chicago PD" episodes was low for NBC at 1.1, but the second, airing in its regular timeslot, was even with last week's 1.3. "Black-ish" (1.6) is even with last week's fast nationals and 0.1 ahead of its final number. "Designated Survivor" (1.2), "Code Black" (0.9), "Arrow" (0.7) and "Frequency" (0.3) all matched their numbers from last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
The adjustments from Wednesday's early adults 18-49 ratings to the finals all came within ABC's comedy block. "The Goldbergs" (1.9 rating) and "Speechless" (1.7) each adjusted up a tenth of a point, and "Black-ish" adjusted down a tenth to 1.5.

"Speechless" and "Black-ish" are each even with their final numbers from last week, while "The Goldbergs" is off 0.1.


----------



## astrohip

*TV Trend Alert: The Word "Canceled" Has Been Canceled*

Network chiefs increasingly won't pull the plug on little-watched shows as a new lexicon takes shape ("trimmed," "reduced") for ratings losers.

Getting canceled is a television rite of passage that dates back to the early days of the medium. But you're not likely to hear the word often in executive suites these days. As viewership fractures and the bar between success and failure becomes more blurred than ever, broadcast networks have become more gun-shy of outright yanking a show off the air.

Hence the rise last season of wishy-washy buzzwords such as "trimmed" or "reduced" as unproduced episodes foretold a slow death for several shows. That trend has continued this season. ABC dud Notorious was reduced from 13 to nine episodes, and on Nov. 8, the network said it would not order more of Hayley Atwell's barely watched Conviction, but it wouldn't be pulled from the schedule (at least not immediately).

What's more, ABC is keeping options on the cast - including network president Channing Dungey's sister, Merrin Dungey - as the legal drama remains in consideration for next season. Suddenly, ABC dumping remaining episodes of Selfie on Hulu and ABC.com a few years ago doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## DevdogAZ

That's finally a smart move by the networks. In most cases, they've already paid to produce the episodes, and in most cases there isn't anything else they'd be able to put in those time slots that will do any better. So sticking with a low-rated show, even if it's just through a reduced order, is the best move they can make from a business perspective.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Nov. 17, 2016*



Code:


                                                 Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time         Show                                Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)                3.1  12     14.34
             Grey’s Anatomy (ABC)                     2.2   8      8.04
             Football Night in Carolina (NBC)         2.2   8      7.38
             Rosewood (FOX)                           0.7   3      3.07
             Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)             0.6   2      1.85
                                                                
8:30 p.m.    Thursday Night Football (NBC)            4.2  15     13.33
             The Great Indoors (CBS)                  1.4   5      7.33
                                                                
9 p.m.       Mom (CBS)                                1.4   5      7.64
             Notorious (ABC)                          0.9   3      4.12
             Pitch (FOX)                              0.7   3      2.47
             Supernatural (The CW)                    0.7   3      1.80
                                                                
9:30 p.m.    Life in Pieces (CBS)                     1.4   5      6.65
                                                                
10 p.m.      How to Get Away with Murder (ABC)        1.4   5      4.95
             Pure Genius (CBS)                        0.9   3      5.48

*Early ratings:*
_Note: NBC's live "Thursday Night Football" telecast will result in greater than usual adjustments for the network. _

The fall finales of "Grey's Anatomy" and "How to Get Away with Murder" posted improved ratings for ABC Thursday night, and most shows weren't affected much by the debut of "Thursday Night Football" on NBC.

"Grey's" delivered a 2.1 rating in adults 18-49, up 0.2 vs. last week. "How to Get Away" tied its season high with a 1.4. "Notorious" was steady with last week at 0.9.

CBS' "The Big Bang Theory" seemed most affected by "Thursday Night Football," falling 0.3 vs. last week to a 3.1 and tying its season low. "The Great Indoors" (1.5) and "Mom" (1.4) were each down a tenth of a point, while "Life in Pieces" (1.4) and "Pure Genius" (0.9) were steady.

"TNF" posted a preliminary 2.7, pending updates, for the game between Carolina and New Orleans. That's at the lower end of the spectrum for Thursday games on a broadcast network this season. "Rosewood" (0.7), "Pitch" (0.7) and "Legends of Tomorrow" (0.6) all matched their ratings from a week ago, and "Supernatural" (0.7) rose a tenth.

*Final Adjustments:*
On ABC, "Grey's Anatomy" went up from Thursday's early numbers, increasing one tenth from a 2.1 to a 2.2 rating in adults 18-49. That's up 0.3 from its previous 1.9 season low last week. In the same time slot, NBC's "Football Night in Carolina" ticked up to a 2.2.

"Thursday Night Football" helped to bring up NBC's ratings throughout the night also, predictably adjusting up from this morning's 2.7 to a 4.2, starting at 8:30 p.m. On CBS, "The Great Indoors" fell one tenth to a 1.4, two tenths lower than last week's 1.6.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Hence the rise last season of wishy-washy buzzwords such as "trimmed" or "reduced" as unproduced episodes foretold a slow death for several shows. That trend has continued this season. ABC dud Notorious was reduced from 13 to nine episodes, and on Nov. 8, the network said it would not order more of Hayley Atwell's barely watched Conviction, but it wouldn't be pulled from the schedule (at least not immediately).


Woah, I thought Mark Garagos (on the Reasonable Doubt podcast) was saying "Notorious" was one of the biggest hits of the new season?

Hmm, I haven't watched any of Conviction yet, but I Tivoed it, though I think I missed one ep.. Guess I better try out an ep or two to see if I even care to see if the missed one is still on On Demand.
(I liked Hayley in the Shield spinoff)


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Nov. 18, 2016 *



Code:


                                         Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time       Show                          Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.     MacGyver (CBS)                     1.1   5       8.12
           Last Man Standing (ABC)            1.1   5       6.55
           Hell’s Kitchen (FOX)               1.0   4       3.14
           Caught on Camera (NBC)             0.7   3       3.05
           The Vampire Diaries (The CW)       0.3   1       0.92
                                                        
8:30 p.m.  Dr. Ken (ABC)                      0.9   4       4.66
                                                        
9 p.m.     Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                1.3   5      10.09
           Shark Tank (ABC)                   1.2   5       5.19
           Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)         1.1   4       5.11
           The Exorcist (FOX)                 0.6   3       1.67
           Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)       0.2   1       0.50
                                                        
10 p.m.    Blue Bloods (CBS)                  1.2   5      10.36
           20/20 (ABC)                        0.7   3       4.11

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday look very much like they did last week, with a CBS veteran leading the rankings:

"Hawaii Five-0" continued its solid run Friday, leading the night in adults 18-49 with a 1.3 rating (vs. 1.4 last week) and topping 10 million viewers for the first time since its season premiere. It finished first in the 18-49 demographic for the third week in a row (including one tie).

The night's other shows were all fairly steady: "Blue Bloods" (1.2) was down 0.1 for CBS, but "MacGyver" was even with last week's 1.1. ABC's "Last Man Standing" (1.1), "Dr. Ken" (0.9) and "Shark Tank" (1.2) were steady as well.

"Hell's Kitchen" (1.0) dipped a tenth for FOX, but "The Exorcist" rose a tenth to 0.7. "Dateline" (1.1) and "Caught on Camera" (0.7) each ticked up for NBC. "The Vampire Diaries" fell 0.1 to a 0.3 on The CW, and "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" held its usual 0.2.

*Final Adjustments:*
FOX's "The Exorcist" was the only program to change from its Friday early numbers, as it dipped one tenth from a 0.7 to a 0.6 rating in adults 18-49. Aside from small total viewer adjustments, everything else stayed the same.


----------



## JYoung

mattack said:


> Hmm, I haven't watched any of Conviction yet, but I Tivoed it, though I think I missed one ep.. Guess I better try out an ep or two to see if I even care to see if the missed one is still on On Demand.
> (I liked Hayley in the Shield spinoff)


It's a bit odd to see Atwell doing an American accent. It's passable but not great.
The show itself is fairly mediocre though with nothing outstanding to recommend it, IMO.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Nov. 20, 2016*



Code:


                                                   Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                                   Rating/Share    (millions)
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:46 p.m.)             5.7  19      20.12
            FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:30 p.m.)  2.7   8       8.43
            America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC)        1.1   4       6.48
            The Simpsons (FOX) – R                      0.5   2       1.47
                                                                  
7:30 p.m.   60 Minutes (CBS) (7:46-8:46 p.m.)           2.6   8      14.89
            Bob’s Burgers (FOX)                         1.1   3       2.35
                                                                  
8 p.m.      American Music Awards (ABC) (8-11 p.m.)     2.4   7       8.18
            The Simpsons (FOX)                          1.3   4       2.88
                                                                  
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:30-11:45 p.m.)     6.2  19      18.73
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS) (8:46-9:46 p.m.)    1.5   4      10.43
            Bob’s Burgers (FOX)                         1.2   4       2.46
                                                                  
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                            1.4   4       2.74
                                                                  
9:30 p.m.   Madam Secretary (CBS) (9:46-10:46 p.m.)     1.0   3       8.52
            The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                 0.9   3       2.04
                                                                  
10:30 p.m.  Elementary (CBS) (10:46-11:46 p.m.)         0.7   3       5.01

Early ratings:
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC, CBS and FOX in some markets will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals._

The American Music Awards took a pretty big ratings hit Sunday, falling considerably from the show's 2015 rating and hitting an all-time low in adults 18-49.

ABC's broadcast of the AMAs drew a 2.4 rating in adults 18-49, down 31 percent from last year's 3.5. It's the lowest 18-49 rating on record for the awards, whose previous low point was a 3.4 in 2012.

"Sunday Night Football" was also down for NBC, drawing a preliminary 5.6. It will adjust up in the finals, but the early rating is 0.9 below last week's 6.5. "The Simpsons" (1.3) was off 0.1 from its last episode without a national NFL lead-in, while "Family Guy" (1.2) and "The Last Man on Earth" (0.9) were even. A pair of "Bob's Burgers" episodes drew 1.0 and 1.2 at 7:30 and 8:30.

CBS' numbers are subject to change as the network's primetime schedule started at 7:46 p.m., but "NCIS: Los Angeles," "Madam Secretary" and "Elementary" are all likely to be within their normal range.

*Final Adjustments:*
A pair of FOX shows had their adults 18-49 ratings rise from Sunday's early numbers, while a couple of CBS shows went down after adjustments for late start times.

The first of two "Bob's Burgers" episodes (1.1) adjusted up a tenth of a point, as did "Family Guy" (1.4) on FOX. CBS' "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.5) and "Elementary" (0.7) adjusted down a tenth apiece. "Sunday Night Football" finished with a 6.2 for NBC, down from 7.7 last week, and the American Music Awards didn't move from their all-time low of 2.4.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 21, 2016*



Code:


                                        Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time         Show                       Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)     2.1   7      9.64
             DWTS (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)          1.8   6     11.97
             Kevin Can Wait (CBS)            1.5   5      6.97
             Gotham (FOX)                    1.1   4      3.44
             Supergirl (The CW)              0.9   3      2.61
                                                      
8:30 p.m.    Man with a Plan (CBS)           1.3   5      5.98
                                                      
9 p.m.       2 Broke Girls (CBS)             1.4   5      5.37
             Lucifer (FOX)                   1.0   3      3.63
             Jane the Virgin (The CW)        0.4   2      1.01
                                                      
9:30 p.m.    The Odd Couple (CBS)            1.0   4      4.58
                                                      
10 p.m.      Scorpion (CBS)                  1.2   4      7.07
             Timeless (NBC)                  1.2   4      4.71
             Conviction (ABC)                0.7   3      4.14

*Early ratings:*
_Note: The CW affiliate in Houston and the ABC affiliate in San Francisco/Oakland aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for those networks may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

There was not a lot of movement in Monday's ratings compared to last week. "The Voice" fell a little in adults 18-49, from 2.3 to 2.1, but it was still the night's No. 1 show and led NBC to a win in the demographic. "Timeless" held last week's 1.2.

CBS' comedies were a mixed bag: "2 Broke Girls" (1.4) and "The Odd Couple" (1.1) each rose a tenth of a point, but "Kevin Can Wait" fell a tenth to 1.5. "Man with a Plan" (1.3) was steady, as was "Scorpion." At FOX, "Gotham" (1.1) and "Lucifer" (1.0) each slipped a tenth.

ABC's numbers are subject to change thanks to a "Monday Night Football" pre-emption, but "Dancing With the Stars" (1.8) is currently up a tenth with its final performance night. "Conviction" (0.8) is running even with last week. The CW is also inflated, with "Supergirl" (1.0) and "Jane the Virgin" (0.6) currently running ahead of their averages.

*Final Adjustments:*
Four shows saw their adults 18-49 ratings dip a little compared to Monday's early ratings - three of them due largely to adjustments for "Monday Night Football" pre-emptions in a couple of fairly big markets.

"Supergirl" (0.9) came down a tenth of a point, and "Jane the Virgin" (0.4) adjusted down two tenths after factoring out "MNF" on The CW affiliate in Houston. "Conviction" (0.7) also came down a tenth as ABC was pre-empted for the game in San Francisco/Oakland. CBS' "The Odd Couple" also adjusted down a tenth to 1.0, matching its rating from a week ago.


----------



## astrohip

Tonight is the last night of the November sweeps.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 22, 2016*



Code:


                                         Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                         Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.      NCIS (CBS)                        1.9   6      14.86
            The Voice (NBC)                   1.8   6       9.48
            The Middle (ABC)                  1.6   6       6.88
            The Flash (The CW)                1.1   4       2.95
            Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)          0.9   3       2.19
                                                        
8:30 p.m.   American Housewife (ABC)          1.5   5       6.14
            New Girl (FOX)                    0.8   3       1.76
                                                        
9 p.m.      This Is Us (NBC)                  2.4   9       9.00
            DWTS (ABC) (9-11 p.m.) – F        1.8   6      10.97
            Bull (CBS)                        1.5   5      10.87
            Scream Queens (FOX)               0.5   2       1.15
            No Tomorrow (The CW)              0.3   1       0.80
                                                        
10 p.m.     Chicago Fire (NBC)                1.5   5       6.48
            NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)           1.2   4       8.50

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday show continual gains for a couple major shows and mostly steady numbers everywhere else:

Once again, NBC's freshman drama "This is Us" led the Tuesday ratings this week, despite dropping two tenths from a 2.6 previously to a 2.4 rating in adults 18-49. Also on NBC, "The Voice" dipped slightly from a 2.1 to a 1.8, while "Chicago Fire" maintained a 1.5.

For the CW, "The Flash" managed to stay mostly high with a 1.1 this week, staying in the same range it has for the past several episodes, while also dropping one tenth from its previous 1.2. "No Tomorrow" held steady once again however, with a 0.3.

After returning from multiple-week hiatuses last week as well, "Brooklyn Nine-Nine" was the only program of the night that managed to maintain its previous rating (0.9) for the second week in a row on FOX. Both "New Girl" (0.8) and "Scream Queens" (0.5) fell one tenth of a point from their last numbers.

Rounding out the night though, ABC had a fairly successful night in the Tuesday ratings, Starting off, "The Middle" held steady with a 1.6, while "American Housewife" only dipped two tenths to a 1.4, and "Dancing with the Stars" brought in the highest rating of the night for the network (1.8) with its season finale.

*Final Adjustments:*
"American Housewife" was the only program on Tuesday night this week to have its 18-49 rating change from the early numbers this morning to the finals. It ticked up one tenth from a 1.4 to a 1.5 rating.


----------



## astrohip

_[Nielsen finally started posting ratings for last week...]_
*
Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Nov. 23, 2016*


Code:


                                                 Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time       Show                                  Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.     A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving (ABC) – S     2.0   8       7.22
           Survivor (CBS) (8-10 p.m.)                 1.5   5       7.74
           Macy’s 90th TG Day Parade Special (NBC)    0.9   4       4.62
           Lethal Weapon (FOX) – R                    0.9   3       3.76
           The Hollywood Walk of Fame
             Honors (The CW) (8-10 p.m.) – S          0.2   1       0.80
                                                                
9 p.m.     SNL TG 2016 (NBC) (9-11 p.m.) – S          1.6   6       5.37
           Modern Family (ABC) – R                    1.2   4       4.66
           Empire (FOX) – R                           0.8   3       2.79
                                                                
9:30 p.m.  Black-ish (ABC) – R                        1.1   4       3.90
                                                                
10 p.m.    Code Black (CBS)                           0.9   3       6.18
           20/20 (ABC)                                0.9   3       4.27

Early ratings:
The numbers for Wednesday are predictably lower with the Thanksgiving week reruns, and a few other small drops:

The lineup was predictably different from last week's due to the Thanksgiving day reruns and specials. ABC's broadcast of "A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving" grabbed the top rating of the night however, with a 1.9 rating in adults 18-49. Meanwhile, reruns of both "Modern Family" and "Black-ish" still performed fairly well in the night with 1.3 and 1.1 ratings, respectively. "20/20" rounded out the network's lineup for the night with a 0.9.

"SNL Thanksgiving 2016" followed behind with the second-highest rating of the night on NBC, scoring a 1.6 average rating throughout its two-hour broadcast. Right before that from 8-9 p.m., the network's "90th Annual Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade Special" brought in a 0.9 as well.

CBS hung in there with "Survivor" scoring a 1.5 also, and its late-night broadcast of "Code Black" tying with "20/20" in the 10-11 p.m. time slot with a 0.9.

Final Adjustments:
ABC's annual airing of "A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving" adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 from its early rating, finishing with a 2.0. It was the No. 1 show on an evening dominated by specials and reruns.

Repeats of "Lethal Weapon" (0.9) and "Empire" (0.8) each adjusted up 0.1 for FOX. A "Modern Family" rerun on ABC adjusted down a tenth to 1.2.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I think that's a series low for Survivor. Too bad, because those were a couple of fantastic episodes.


----------



## astrohip

_[I don't normally post Holiday ratings, but there were a few new shows, so...]_

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Nov. 24, 2016*


Code:


                                                     Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time            Show                                 Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.      FB Night in America (NBC)                     4.1  15     12.72
            Rosewood (FOX) – R                            2.2   8      6.76
            The Big Bang Theory (CBS) – R                 1.4   5      7.23
            Wonderful World of Disney Magical
             Holiday Celebration (ABC) (8-10 p.m.) – S    1.0   4      4.99
            Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW) – R         0.3   1      0.95
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.   NFL Football (NBC) (8:30-11:30 p.m.)          6.9  24     20.88
            The Great Indoors (CBS)                       1.1   4      5.14
            Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW) – R         0.3   1      1.07
                                                                    
9 p.m.      Mom (CBS)                                     1.2   4      5.82
            Pitch (FOX) – R                               1.1   4      3.09
            Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW) – R         0.3   1      0.98
                                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Life in Pieces (CBS)                          1.0   4      5.27
            Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW) – R         0.3   1      0.94
                                                                    
10 p.m.     Pure Genius (CBS)                             0.8   3      4.77
            Modern Family (ABC) – R                       0.6   2      2.47
                                                                    
10:30 p.m.  American Housewife (ABC) – R                  0.5   2      1.91

Early ratings:
Note: NBC's live "Thursday Night Football" telecast will result in greater than usual adjustments for the network.

Predictably, NBC's Thanksgiving Day broadcasts of "Thursday Night Football" towered over the rest of the programs in the Thursday ratings this week with a 6.1 average rating in adults 18-49, pending updates. This marked a major, almost 4 point increase from its previous 2.7 debut on NBC last week.

A majority of the other networks stuck to traditional encore broadcasts of some of their more popular shows like "Rosewood" or "The Big Bang Theory" on Fox and CBS. Meanwhile, the debut of "The Wonderful World of Disney Magical Holiday Celebration" on ABC raked in a 1.0 throughout the night.

On CBS, "Pure Genius" fell one tenth of a point from a 0.9 to a 0.8, while "Life in Pieces" also fell four tenths from a 1.4 to a 1.0. Similar to last week, it seemed noticeably affected by NBC's "TNF" coverage. Rounding out the rest of the network's ratings in the night, both 'Mom" and "The Great Indoors" dipped from last week's 1.4s to a 1.2s.

Final Adjustments:
CBS' new episode of "The Great Indoors" adjusted down a bit from its early ratings on Thanksgiving. The show ticked down a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.1 (CBS classified the originals airing on the night as specials, meaning they won't count against their official Nielsen season averages).

NBC's primetime NFL game adjusted up to a 6.9 from a preliminary 6.1.


----------



## JYoung

Yeah, I thought that was an odd move for CBS to show new episodes on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Nov. 27, 2016*



Code:


                                                     Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                                     Rating/Share   (millions)
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:49 p.m.)               6.5  20     23.42
            FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:30 p.m.)    2.5   8      7.94
            America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC) – R      1.0   3      5.58
            Ice Age: A Mammoth Christmas (FOX) – R        0.8   3      2.21
                                                                    
7:30 p.m.   Bob’s Burgers (FOX)                           1.1   3      2.44
                                                                    
8 p.m.      60 Minutes (CBS) (7:49-8:49 p.m.)             2.8   8     17.27
            The Simpsons (FOX) – R                        1.1   3      2.58
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                        1.0   3      3.27
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:30 p.m.-12:25 a.m.)  6.2  21     18.44
            Son of Zorn (FOX) – R                         0.7   2      1.54
                                                                    
9 p.m.      NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS) (8:49-9:49 p.m.)      1.5   4     11.39
            Family Guy (FOX) – R                          0.8   3      1.78
            Secrets and Lies (ABC)                        0.7   2      2.81
                                                                    
9:30 p.m.   The Last Man on Earth (FOX) – R               0.5   2      1.33
                                                                    
10 p.m.     Madam Secretary (CBS) (9:49-10:49 p.m.)       1.0   3      8.97
            Quantico (ABC)                                0.7   2      2.29
                                                                    
10:30 p.m.  Elementary (CBS) (10:49-11:49 p.m.)           0.7   3      4.95

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC, CBS and FOX in some markets will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals. CBS primetime started at 7:49 p.m. ET; ratings for "Elementary" will be included in the finals._

ABC's "Once Upon a Time" recovered slightly from its season low two weeks ago, scoring a 1.0 rating in adults 18-49 on Sunday. That's up a tenth of a point in the demographic from its last episode. "Secrets and Lies" (0.7) and the fall finale of "Quantico" (0.7) were on par with their last outings.

CBS' dramas "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.4) and "Madam Secretary" (0.9), on the other hand, are currently down a tenth each vs. last week, pending updates. "Elementary" started at 10:49 p.m. ET thanks to an NFL overrun and isn't in the fast nationals but will be included in the finals.

FOX was mostly in reruns for the night, but a new "Bob's Burgers" drew a 1.1, pending updates. "Sunday Night Football" scored a preliminary 5.8 for NBC, up two tenths from last week's early number.

*Final Adjustments:*
Most of CBS' Sunday primetime lineup bumped up from its preliminary ratings in adults 18-49 after adjusting for a 49-minute NFL overrun. "60 Minutes" (2.8) rose by half a point, while "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.5) and "Madam Secretary" (1.0) were each up a tenth over the previous week. "Elementary" (which wasn't in the early ratings) drew a 0.7, on par with its season average.

"Sunday Night Football," which ran past midnight ET, finished with a 6.2 for NBC, even with the previous week. A "Son of Zorn" rerun on FOX also adjusted up to a 0.7, while "Ice Age: A Mammoth Christmas" adjusted down two tenths to 0.8 after factoring out NFL overruns in some markets.


----------



## mattack

JYoung said:


> It's a bit odd to see Atwell doing an American accent. It's passable but not great.
> The show itself is fairly mediocre though with nothing outstanding to recommend it, IMO.


I started watching, I thought it's a decent lawyer show. I'll watch my recordings, and I did catch the missed one on On Demand.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Nov. 28, 2016*



Code:


                                                   Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time       Show                                    Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)                  2.1   7    9.81
           The Big Bang Theory (CBS) – R                1.5   5    8.53
           CMA Country Christmas (ABC) (8-10 p.m.) – S  1.0   3    6.90
           Gotham (FOX)                                 1.0   3    3.37
           Supergirl (The CW)                           1.1   4    3.53
                                                                
8:30 p.m.  Kevin Can Wait (CBS) – R                     1.1   4    5.80
                                                                
9 p.m.     Lucifer (FOX)                                1.1   4    4.09
           Man with a Plan (CBS) – R                    0.9   3    4.68
           Jane the Virgin (The CW)                     0.4   2    1.15
                                                                
9:30 p.m.  The Odd Couple (CBS)                         0.9   3    4.61
                                                                
10 p.m.    Timeless (NBC)                               1.1   4    4.78
           Conviction (ABC)                             0.6   2    3.36
           Scorpion (CBS) – R                           0.8   3    5.38

*Early ratings:*
_Note: ABC affiliates in Philadelphia and Milwaukee and The CW affiliate in Green Bay aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for those networks may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

The start of a four-show crossover on The CW likely gave "Supergirl" a ratings bump Monday night. The show is currently at a 1.1 rating in adults 18-49, pending updates for a "Monday Night Football" pre-emption in Green Bay, Wis. (the country's 68th-biggest TV market). If it holds it will match a season high. "Jane the Virgin" (0.5) is also up at the moment.

Elsewhere, FOX's "Lucifer" (1.2) improved by 0.2 week to week, while "Gotham" was steady at 1.1. ABC's numbers are inflated by two "Monday Night Football" pre-emptions, but "CMA Country Christmas" (1.3, pending updates) has a good chance of ending higher than last year's 0.9.

"The Voice" (2.0) and "Timeless" (1.1) were both off a tenth of a point for NBC. CBS went with reruns save for "The Odd Couple," which slipped a tenth to 0.9.

*Final Adjustments:*
"The Voice" ticked up from its initial rating in adults 18-49 Monday, matching last week's 2.1. It was the only show to adjust up on the night.

Several shows, however, went the other way: FOX's "Gotham" (1.0) and "Lucifer" (1.1) and The CW's "Jane the Virgin" (0.4) each adjusted down a tenth of a point. ABC took a bigger hit after factoring out "Monday Night Football" pre-emptions: "CMA Country Christmas" came down 0.3 to a 1.0, and "Conviction" lost four tenths to finish at 0.6.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Nov. 29, 2016*



Code:


                                                Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time       Show                                 Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.      Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer (CBS)-S     2.3   8      9.42
            The Voice (NBC)                            1.9   7     10.64
            The Middle (ABC)                           1.6   6      6.62
            The Flash (The CW)                         1.5   5      4.15
            Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)                   1.0   3      2.34
                                                                
8:30 p.m.   American Housewife (ABC)                   1.5   5      5.59
            New Girl (FOX)                             0.8   3      1.81
                                                                
9 p.m.      This Is Us (NBC)                           2.7   9     10.53
            NCIS (CBS) – R                             1.3   5      9.27
            Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)                   1.3   5      4.20
            Scream Queens (FOX)                        0.5   2      1.33
            No Tomorrow (The CW)                       0.3   1      0.94
                                                                
9:30 p.m.   The Real O’Neals (ABC)                     1.0   3      3.29
                                                                
10 p.m.     Chicago Fire (NBC)                         1.7   7      7.94
            Bull (CBS) – R                             0.9   3      6.86
            Agents of SHIELD (ABC)                     0.8   3      2.41

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday include a season high for a CW show and a near-high for the night's top show:

"This Is Us" scored more impressive ratings for NBC Tuesday night, coming within a tenth of a point of matching its season high in adults 18-49 and setting a new high in viewers. It drew a 2.7 rating in the 18-49 demo and 10.56 million viewers, the latter topping the season premiere by almost half a million people.

"The Flash" also had a ratings spike for The CW as the network's four-part superhero crossover kicked into high gear. It scored a season-high 1.5, up 0.4 vs. last week, and topped 4 million viewers for the first time since Season 1. "No Tomorrow" ticked up to 0.4.

CBS' annual airing of "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" scored solid ratings per usual - its 2.3 rating, second-best of the night, is on par with last year's preliminary number (it rose to 2.4 in the finals). "The Voice" (1.9) and "Chicago Fire" (1.7) rose week to week for NBC.

ABC's "The Middle" (1.6) and "American Housewife" (1.4) were even with last week, while "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.2) and "The Real O'Neals" (1.0) were off a tenth from their last episodes. "Agents of SHIELD" returned from a four-week break to a 0.8, even with its last episode.

At FOX, "Brooklyn Nine-Nine" rose by a tenth to 1.0, while "New Girl" and "Scream Queens" were even with last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
Two ABC comedies had their adults 18-49 ratings tick up from Tuesday's early numbers to the finals. "American Housewife" (1.5) and "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.3) each adjusted up a tenth of a point to match their last outings. "No Tomorrow" adjusted down a tenth to 0.3 on The CW, while "The Flash" maintained its season-high 1.5 and had a two-year high in viewers with 4.15 million.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Nov. 30, 2016*



Code:


                                                    Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                                    Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.      Survivor (CBS)                               1.9   7      8.86
            Christmas in Rockefeller Center (NBC) – S    1.7   6     10.50
            The Goldbergs (ABC)                          1.7   6      5.96
            Lethal Weapon (FOX)                          1.6   6      6.43
            Arrow (The CW)                               1.3   5      3.55
                                                                  
8:30 p.m.   Speechless (ABC)                             1.5   5      4.98
                                                                  
9 p.m.      Empire (FOX)                                 2.9   9      7.84
            Modern Family (ABC)                          2.2   8      6.81
            Dolly Parton’s Christmas of
              Many Colors (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)              1.7   6     11.58
            Criminal Minds (CBS)                         1.4   5      7.44
            Frequency (The CW)                           0.3   1      0.97
                                                                  
9:30 p.m.   Black-ish (ABC)                              1.7   6      5.37
                                                                  
10 p.m.     Designated Survivor (ABC)                    1.3   4      5.45
            Code Black (CBS)                             1.0   4      5.92

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Wednesday include a solid performance from a Christmas movie and another crossover bump for The CW:

NBC earned solid ratings from its partnership with country-music icon Dolly Parton for the second straight year. The movie "Dolly Parton's Christmas of Many Colors" scored a 1.7 rating in adults 18-49 and 11.53 million viewers, not far off the 1.8 and 13 million for last year's "Coat of Many Colors."

The network's annual "Christmas in Rockefeller Center" special also put up good numbers with a 1.7 and 10.5 million viewers, up from 1.5 and 8.07 million in 2015.

The other networks had a mixed bag. "Empire" remained the night's top show but fell to a series-low 2.8 on FOX, off 0.3 vs. its last episode. "Lethal Weapon" (1.6) was off a tenth from its last outing.

"Arrow" (1.3) hit its best numbers in a year as part of the superhero crossover on The CW, but "Frequency" remained at its usual 0.3. "Survivor" scored a 1.9 for CBS, in line with its average, while "Criminal Minds" was flat at 1.4 for CBS and "Code Black" rose slightly to 1.0.

"The Goldbergs" (1.7) and "Speechless" (1.5) were each down 0.2 from their last episodes on ABC. "Modern Family" was steady with a 2.2, but "Black-ish" hit a four-episode high with a 1.8, and "Designated Survivor" ticked up to 1.3 after three straight 1.2s.

*Final Adjustments:*
"Empire" adjusted up in adults 18-49 from Wednesday's early numbers, finishing with a 2.9 rating. The show avoided setting a new series low, tying its previous low mark from three weeks earlier.

"Black-ish" adjusted down a tenth to 1.7 but was still ahead of its previous two outings by 0.2.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Dec. 1, 2016*



Code:


                                                   Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time       Show                                    Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.     The Big Bang Theory (CBS)                    3.1  11    14.54
           FB Night in Minnesota (NBC) (8-8:27 p.m.)    2.7  10    10.14
           A Charlie Brown Christmas (ABC) – S          1.5   6     6.39
           Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)                 1.2   4     3.39
           Rosewood (FOX)                               0.7   3     3.11
                                                                
8:30 p.m.  Thursday Night FB (NBC) (8:27-11:33 p.m.)    6.8  25    21.76
           The Great Indoors (CBS)                      1.3   5     6.83
                                                                
9 p.m.     Mom (CBS)                                    1.3   5     7.01
           Great Amer. Baking Show (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)    1.0   4     4.62
           Pitch (FOX)                                  0.7   3     2.39
           Supernatural (The CW)                        0.6   2     1.80
                                                                
9:30 p.m.  Life in Pieces (CBS)                         1.2   4     6.28
                                                                
10 p.m.    Pure Genius (CBS)                            0.8   3     4.76

*Early ratings:*
_Note: NBC's live "Thursday Night Football" telecast will result in greater than usual adjustments for the network. _

The conclusion of the four-part superhero crossover on The CW provided a ratings bump for "Legends of Tomorrow," just as it did for the other three shows involved.

"Legends" earned a 1.1 rating in adults 18-49 Thursday, o.4 better than its previous season high and tying its second-best mark ever. "Supernatural" was on par with its average, drawing a 0.7.

"The Great American Baking Show" premiered to a 1.1 for ABC, fairly steady with the 1.2 for its premiere last year (when it was "The Great Holiday Baking Show"). "A Charlie Brown Christmas" posted a 1.5, down from last year's 2.0.

"The Big Bang Theory" (3.1) and "The Great Indoors" (1.4) were in line with their last regular episodes (i.e., not the ones that aired on Thanksgiving), while "Mom" (1.3) fell a tenth and "Life in Pieces" (1.2) dipped two tenths for CBS. "Rosewood" and "Pitch" (0.7 each) were in line with their averages.

"Thursday Night Football" earned a preliminary 4.7, down from the 6.1 for the Thanksgiving-night game (which technically wasn't part of the "TNF" franchise) but up considerably from the early 2.7 for the game two weeks ago. Its metered-market household rating of 14.1/23 (including the NFL Network simulcast) was the best for a "TNF" game this season.

*Final Adjustments:*
Several shows had changes to their adults 18-49 ratings from Thursday's early numbers to the finals, most of them on the negative side.

"The Great Indoors" (1.3), "The Great American Baking Show" (1.0) and "Supernatural" (0.6) all adjusted down a tenth of a point from their preliminary numbers. On the plus side, "Legends of Tomorrow" adjusted up a tenth to 1.2 with its leg of The CW's four-part crossover, tying a series high. "Thursday Night Football" finished with a 6.8, the best for Thursday game (excluding opening night) this season.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Dec. 2, 2016*



Code:


                                                 Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time         Show                                Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.       Last Man Standing (ABC)                  1.1   5    6.29
             FOX College FB Pregame (FOX)             0.6   3    2.27
             I Love Lucy Christmas Special (CBS)      0.8   4    6.59
             Caught on Camera (NBC)                   0.7   3    3.66
             The Vampire Diaries (The CW)             0.4   2    1.05
                                                              
8:30 p.m.    Dr. Ken (ABC)                            0.8   4    4.42
                                                              
9 p.m.       College FB: Pac-12 Championship (FOX)    1.7   7    5.67
             Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)               1.2   5    6.10
             Shark Tank (ABC)                         1.2   5    5.20
             Hawaii Five-0 (CBS) – R                  0.6   2    5.75
             Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)             0.2   1    0.60
                                                              
10 p.m.      20/20 (ABC)                              1.2   4    6.44
             Blue Bloods (CBS) – R                    0.7   3    6.26

*Early ratings:*
_Note: FOX's live college football broadcast will likely result in greater adjustments than usual for the network._

FOX scored a ratings win Friday night with its coverage of college football's Pac-12 Championship. The primetime portion of the game drew a 1.7 rating in adults 18-49, pending updates.

"The Vampire Diaries" (0.4) and "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" (0.3) each improved a tenth of a point vs. their last episodes. If "Crazy Ex" holds its rating in the finals, it will be the first time this season it scored higher than a 0.2.

ABC's "Last Man Standing" (1.1), "Dr. Ken" and "Shark Tank" (1.2) were all even with their last episodes, and "20/20" (1.1) tied its season high. NBC's "Dateline" (1.2) also hit a season high. The "I Love Lucy Christmas Special" on CBS earned a 0.9.

*Final Adjustments:*
Most of the adjustments to Friday's early ratings were to the lower side of things.

ABC's "Dr. Ken" (0.8 in adults 18-49), CBS' "I Love Lucy Christmas Special" (0.8) and The CW's "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" (0.2) all adjusted down a tenth of a point. The latter did not maintain what would have been a season-high 0.3.

ABC's "20/20" (1.2, +0.1) was the lone upward adjustment, while FOX's coverage of the Pac-12 Championship game held at 1.7.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Dec. 4, 2016*


Code:


                                                  Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                                  Rating/Share   (millions)
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:43 p.m.)            5.9  19     18.96
            FB Night in America(NBC 7:30-8:30 p.m.)    2.6   8      8.13
            60 Minutes (CBS)                           1.4   5     11.85
            America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC)       1.0   3      5.27
                                                                
7:30 p.m.   The OT (FOX) (7:43-8 p.m.)                 4.2  14     12.18
                                                                
8 p.m.      The Simpsons (FOX)                         2.4   7      5.77
            Once Upon a Time (ABC)                     0.9   3      3.27
            Bull (CBS) – R                             0.8   3      6.97
                                                                
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night FB (NBC 8:30-11:45 p.m.)      6.1  19     17.75
            Son of Zorn (FOX)                          1.3   4      3.12
                                                                
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX)                           1.6   5      3.45
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS) – R                0.8   2      6.61
            Secrets and Lies (ABC) (9-11 p.m.)-F       0.7   2      3.42
                                                                
9:30 p.m.   The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                1.1   3      2.48
                                                                
10 p.m.     MacGyver (CBS) – R                         0.6   2      4.43

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC, FOX and CBS in some markets will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals. _

"Secrets and Lies" ended its second season in the same place it's been for the past few weeks - at the low end of the ratings spectrum. The ABC show's two-hour finale Sunday averaged a 0.7 rating in adults 18-49, on par with its last two episodes and its season average.

The fall finale of "Once Upon a Time" on ABC fell slightly to a 0.9, down a tenth of a point vs. last week.

FOX's lineup got its usual bump when the network has the national broadcast of a late-afternoon NFL game. "The Simpsons" (2.4), "Son of Zorn" (1.3), "Family Guy" (1.6) and "The Last Man on Earth" (1.1) were all up from their last episodes.

CBS aired a trio of reruns following "60 Minutes" (1.5). NBC's "Sunday Night Football" scored a preliminary 5.1, down from last week's early 5.8, which adjusted up to 6.2 in the finals.

*Final Adjustments:*
Sunday's scripted originals all held their early ratings through to the finals, but there were a few changes to other programs.

"America's Funniest Home Videos" adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 1.0, while "60 Minutes" adjusted down a tenth to 1.4. Reruns of "Bull" (0.8) and "MacGyver" (0.6) also adjusted down. "Sunday Night Football" finished with a 6.1, down a tenth from the previous week.


----------



## astrohip

*Sunday cable ratings: 'Westworld' ends with season highs, 'Walking Dead' stops 5-week slide*

HBO's "Westworld" ended its first season with its biggest audience so far.

The season finale of the heavily theorized-about show tied its season high in adults 18-49 with a 1.0 rating and hit a season high in viewers with 2.24 million. The 18-49 rating matched the previous week's episode, and the viewer count surpasses the premiere and episode 9, both of which drew 2.1 million viewers for the initial airing.

For the season, "Westworld" averaged 0.8 same-day rating in the 18-49 demographic and 1.83 million viewers. That's a fraction of the total audience - HBO says that repeat airings, DVR and on-demand catchup and streaming bring the show's total to about 12 million viewers per episode.

Also Sunday, "The Walking Dead" stemmed its five-week decline in ratings. The show earned a 4.9 rating in adults 18-49, even with the week before, and rose slightly in viewers to 10.48 million (vs. 10.4 million).

Elsewhere Sunday, "The Real Housewives of Atlanta" (1.1) and "Shameless" (0.6) were both steady. The premiere of "Mariah's World" on E! posted a 0.5 and 1.24 million viewers.

Top cable shows in adults 18-49 for Sunday, Dec. 4, 2016



Code:


                                                               Total      18-49
Show                          Net                   Time      Viewers     Rating
WALKING DEAD                  AMC                  9:00 PM     10,481       4.9
TALKING DEAD                  AMC                 10:30 PM      3,772       1.7
25 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS          FREEFORM             6:40 PM      2,752       1.1
REAL HOUSEWIVES ATLANTA       BRAVO                8:00 PM      2,739       1.1
WESTWORLD                     HBO PRIME            9:03 PM      2,240       1.0
25 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS          FREEFORM             8:45 PM      2,416       1.0
WALKING DEAD                  AMC                  7:50 PM      2,034       0.8
HALL ORIGINAL MOVIE           HALLMARK CHANNEL     8:00 PM      3,878       0.6
SHAMELESS S7                  SHOWTIME PRIME       9:03 PM      1,603       0.6
FAMILY GUY                    ADULT SWIM          10:00 PM      1,237       0.6
WALKING DEAD                  AMC                 11:30 PM      1,372       0.6
LIGA MX 12/4                  UNIVISION DEPORTES   8:55 PM      1,265       0.6
FAMILY GUY                    ADULT SWIM          10:30 PM      1,308       0.6
NFL COUNTDOWN L               ESPN                10:00 AM      1,440       0.6
BREAK                         HBO PRIME           10:33 PM      1,309       0.6
HALL ORIGINAL MOVIE           HALLMARK CHANNEL     4:00 PM      2,558       0.5
ALASKA: THE LAST FRONTIER     DISCOVERY CHANNEL    9:00 PM      2,872       0.5
SISTER WIVES                  TLC                  8:00 PM      1,636       0.5
HALLMARK MOVIE                HALLMARK CHANNEL     6:00 PM      2,534       0.5
MARIAHS WORLD                 BRAVO                9:00 PM      1,244       0.5


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Dec. 5, 2016*


Code:


                                                     Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time        Show                                     Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.      The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)                   2.1   7     10.08
            Kevin Can Wait (CBS)                          1.5   5      7.14
            Great Christmas Light Fight (ABC 8-10 p.m.)   1.1   4      5.43
            Showtime at the Apollo (FOX 8-10 p.m.) – S    1.1   4      3.83
            Supergirl (The CW) – R                        0.4   1      1.38
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Man with a Plan (CBS)                         1.2   4      6.18
                                                                    
9 p.m.      2 Broke Girls (CBS)                           1.3   4      5.68
            Supergirl (The CW) – R                        0.3   1      1.29
                                                                    
9:30 p.m.   The Big Bang Theory (CBS) – R                 1.4   5      6.41
                                                                    
10 p.m.     Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show (CBS) – S      2.1   7      6.67
            Timeless (NBC)                                1.2   4      5.08
            Conviction (ABC)                              0.6   2      3.34

*Early ratings:*
_Note: ABC affiliates in New York and Indianapolis aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for the network may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

CBS' broadcast of "The Victoria's Secret Fashion Show" fell to an all-time low Monday night with a 2.1 rating in adults 18-49. That was down 0.2 vs. last year's 2.3, which was the previous low. "Kevin Can Wait" (1.5) was even with its last episode, but "Man with a Plan" (1.2) and "2 Broke Girls" (1.2) both dipped a little.

NBC led the night, as "The Voice" (2.0) was even with last week's fast nationals (it rose to 2.1 in the finals) and "Timeless" ticked up a tenth of a point to 1.2. FOX got a 1.1 for its "Showtime at the Apollo" special.

ABC's numbers are likely inflated by "Monday Night Football" pre-emptions, but pending updates "The Great Christmas Light Fight" (1.3) is up slightly from the 1.2 for last year's premiere and "Conviction" (0.8) is off 0.2 week to week.

*Final Adjustments:*
"The Voice" adjusted up a little from Monday's early ratings, going from a 2.0 to a 2.1 in adults 18-49. That matches its rating from last week and ties "The Victoria's Secret Fashion Show" as the night's No. 1 broadcast show in adults 18-49. CBS' "2 Broke Girls" (1.3) also adjusted up a tenth.

ABC predictably adjusted down after factoring out "Monday Night Football" pre-emptions in New York and Indianapolis. "The Great Christmas Light Fight" premiere finished at 1.1, down a tenth from last season's debut. "Conviction" ends up at 0.6.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Dec. 6, 2016*



Code:


                                        Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time         Show                       Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.       The Voice (NBC)                 1.9   7       10.16
             NCIS (CBS)                      1.8   7       14.64
             The Middle (ABC)                1.4   5        6.06
             The Flash (The CW)              1.2   4        3.14
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)        1.0   4        2.31
                                                       
8:30 p.m.    American Housewife (ABC)        1.4   5        5.06
             New Girl (FOX)                  0.8   3        1.73
                                                       
9 p.m.       This Is Us (NBC)                2.8   9       10.95
             Bull (CBS)                      1.5   5       11.68
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)        1.1   4        3.88
             Scream Queens (FOX)             0.5   2        1.18
             No Tomorrow (The CW)            0.3   1        0.80
                                                       
9:30 p.m.    The Real O’Neals (ABC)          0.8   3        3.05
                                                       
10 p.m.      Chicago Fire (NBC)              1.7   6        7.77
             NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)         1.2   4        9.36
             Agents of SHIELD (ABC)          0.7   3        2.37

Early ratings:
The numbers for Tuesday include season highs for the night's top show and a return to normal levels for another series:

"This Is Us" closed its fall run with its biggest total audience to date and by tying its best 18-49 rating so far. The NBC show led the night by a good margin, with its 2.8 rating in the 18-49 demographic matching its season high and 10.93 million viewers surpassing last week's season best of 10.53 million.

NBC won all three hours of primetime in adults 18-49, with "The Voice" (1.9) and "Chicago Fire" (1.7) leading at 8 and 10 p.m. Both shows were even with last week.

"The Flash" predictably fell from its crossover-fueled season high last week, but its 1.2 (-0.3 vs. last week) was still a little above its season average. CBS' "NCIS" (1.7) was down two tenths from its last episode, while "Bull" (1.5) and "NCIS: New Orleans" (1.2) held steady.

FOX's "Brooklyn Nine-Nine," "New Girl" and "Scream Queens" all matched their 18-49 ratings from a week ago. "American Housewife" and "Agents of SHIELD" were also steady for ABC, but "The Middle" (1.4), "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.1) and "The Real O'Neals" (0.8) all fell vs. last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
Tuesday's final ratings have two small changes from the early numbers. "NCIS" (1.8 in adults 18-49) adjusted up a tenth of a point, while "Agents of SHIELD" (0.7) adjusted down a tenth.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Dec. 7, 2016*



Code:


                                            Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                            Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.      Hairspray Live (NBC 8-11 p.m.)–S     2.3   8      9.05
            Survivor (CBS)                       1.7   6      8.50
            The Goldbergs (ABC)                  1.5   5      5.40
            Lethal Weapon (FOX)                  1.4   5      6.26
            Arrow (The CW)                       0.7   3      1.94
                                                          
8:30 p.m.   Speechless (ABC)                     1.3   5      4.59
                                                          
9 p.m.      Empire (FOX)                         2.5   8      7.00
            Criminal Minds (CBS)                 1.3   5      7.77
            Modern Family (ABC) – R              1.2   4      4.30
            Frequency (The CW)                   0.2   1      0.85
                                                          
9:30 p.m.   Black-ish (ABC)                      1.2   4      4.22
                                                          
10 p.m.     Code Black (CBS)                     1.1   4      6.75
            Designated Survivor (ABC)            1.1   4      5.18

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Wednesday include NBC's annual musical and low numbers pretty much everywhere else:

NBC led Wednesday's primetime ratings with "Hairspray Live," but the network's fourth annual live musical presentation is shaping up as the lowest-rated of the bunch.

Pending updates, "Hairspray Live" averaged a 2.3 rating in adults 18-49 and 8.92 million viewers, slightly behind the 2.4 and 9.21 million for "Peter Pan Live" in 2014. Last year's "The Wiz Live" posted a 3.4 and 11.5 million viewers. "The Sound of Music Live" scored a 4.6 and 18.6 million viewers in 2013.

"Hairspray" did, however, seem to poach viewers from other networks, as ratings for ABC, CBS and FOX were down. "The Goldbergs" (1.5), "Speechless" (1.3), "Black-ish" (1.2) and "Designated Survivor" (1.1) all hit season lows for ABC, as did "Lethal Weapon" (1.4) and "Empire" (series low 2.5) on FOX.

"Code Black" ticked up vs. last week to a 1.1 on CBS, but "Survivor" (1.7) and "Criminal Minds" (1.3) both fell. "Arrow" scored a 0.7 for The CW, returning to its usual rating after last week's crossover-induced season high. "Frequency" was also down at 0.2.

*Final Adjustments:*
A "Modern Family" rerun was the only program to change from Wednesday's early numbers, ticking up one-tenth from a 1.1 to a 1.2 rating in adults 18-49. This means that "Hairspray Live!" keeps its 2.3 as the lowest-rated live musical special to air on NBC over the past few years, and "Empire's" series low of 2.5 remains unchanged.

Everything else in the night stayed the same, aside from total viewer adjustments.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Dec. 8, 2016*



Code:


                                                   Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                                   Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.      FB Night in Kansas City (NBC)               2.2   9       8.09
            The Big Bang Theory (CBS) – R               1.7   6       9.67
            Taraji’s White Hot Holidays (FOX) – S       0.9   3       3.48
            Toy Story That Time Forgot (ABC) – S        0.8   3       3.74
            Legends of Tomorrow (The CW)                0.7   3       2.00
                                                                  
8:30 p.m.   Thursday Night FB (NBC 8:30-11:41 p.m.)     5.6  20      17.39
            The Great Indoors (CBS)                     1.5   5       7.31
            Shrek the Halls (ABC) – S                   0.9   3       3.74
                                                                  
9 p.m.      Mom (CBS)                                   1.4   5       7.48
            The Great American Baking Show (ABC)        0.9   3       4.22
            Pitch (FOX) – F                             0.8   3       2.89
            Supernatural (The CW)                       0.6   2       1.73
                                                                  
9:30 p.m.   Life in Pieces (CBS)                        1.3   4       6.45
                                                                  
10 p.m.     Pure Genius (CBS)                           1.0   3       5.62
            Notorious (ABC) – F                         0.5   2       2.58

*Early ratings:*
_Note: NBC's live "Thursday Night Football" telecast will result in greater than usual adjustments for the network. _

FOX's "Pitch" ended its season on a slight up note Thursday, improving a little on last week's ratings with a 0.8 in adults 18-49 (vs. 0.7 a week ago). A somewhat better lead-in, the special "Taraji's White Hot Holidays" (0.9), may have helped.

The night's other finale, "Notorious," went the other way: Without "Grey's Anatomy" as a lead-in and airing an hour later than usual, the show slumped to a season-low 0.5.

"The Great Indoors" scored a 1.5 for CBS, up 0.1 from last week despite not having a new "Big Bang Theory" as a lead-in. "Mom" (1.4) and "Pure Genius" (1.0) were also up week to week, and "Life in Pieces" held steady at 1.2.

"Legends of Tomorrow" came back down to its usual 0.7 after last week's CW crossover. "Supernatural" was even at 0.6. "Thursday Night Football" posted a 3.7 for NBC, pending updates, off a point from last week's early number.

*Final Adjustments:*
Outside of "Thursday Night Football," only one show had any change to its 18-49 rating from Thursday's early numbers to the finals. "Life in Pieces" adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.3 for CBS.

"Thursday Night Football" finished with a 5.6, behind last week's season-high 6.8 but still on the higher side of the average for Thursday games this year.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Dec. 9, 2016*



Code:


                                          Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                          Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.      Last Man Standing (ABC)            1.1   4       6.57
            MacGyver (CBS)                     1.0   4       7.42
            Hell’s Kitchen (FOX)               1.0   4       3.31
            Caught on Camera (NBC)             0.6   3       3.19
            The Vampire Diaries (The CW)       0.4   1       0.98
                                                          
8:30 p.m.   Dr. Ken (ABC)                      0.8   3       4.45
                                                          
9 p.m.      Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                1.2   5       9.40
            Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)         1.1   4       5.61
            Shark Tank (ABC)                   1.0   4       4.91
            The Exorcist (FOX)                 0.6   3       1.66
            Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)       0.2   1       0.54
                                                          
10 p.m.     Blue Bloods (CBS)                  1.2   5      10.18
            20/20 (ABC)                        0.8   3       3.92

*Early ratings:*
CBS landed on top Friday night, with "Blue Bloods" returning from its two-week break with a 1.2 rating in adults 18-49, the highest rating of the night and also steady with the show's previous ratings. "MacGyver" (1.0) and "Hawaii Five-O" (1.2) returned strong as well on the network, despite both dropping one tenth from their last episodes.

Without college football to help boost its ratings also, FOX performed moderately well with "Hell's Kitchen" scoring a 1.0 and "The Exorcist" raking in a 0.6, keeping in line with the series previous ratings over the past few weeks.

On The CW, "The Vampire Diaries" held steady with a 0.4 for the second week in a row, while "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" experienced a minor drop to a 0.2, after finally ticking up to a 0.3 last week.

Rounding out the night, ABC's "Last Man Standing" maintained last week's 1.1. once again, and "Shark Tank" (1.2) and "Dr. Ken" (0.8) both fell slightly from last week's numbers. NBC's "Dateline" scored consistent 1.1s throughout its two-hour broadcast as well, while "Caught on Camera with Nick Cannon" brought in a suitable 0.6.

*Final Adjustments:*
Friday's preliminary ratings in adults 18-49 all carried through to the finals, meaning "Hawaii Five-0" and "Blue Bloods" held onto their 1.2 ratings and tied for the top spot on the night. "Last Man Standing" and "Dateline" right behind at 1.1, and "MacGyver," "Shark Tank" and "Hell's Kitchen" also made it to a 1.0.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Dec. 11, 2016*



Code:


                                                         Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time         Show                                        Rating/Share  (millions)
7 p.m.       NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:44 p.m.)                  5.4  18    17.42
             FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:30 p.m.)       3.1  11    10.09
             60 Minutes (CBS)                                 1.2   4    11.13
             America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC)             1.0   4     5.55
                                                                      
7:30 p.m.    The OT (FOX) (7:44-8 p.m.)                       3.9  13    11.89
                                                                      
8 p.m.       The Simpsons (FOX)                               2.3   8     5.60
             Movie: Frozen (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)                  1.7   5     6.56
             The Dick Van **** Show (CBS-Color!)–S            0.7   2     7.05
                                                                      
8:30 p.m.    Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:30-11:35 p.m.)          8.7  26    26.50
             Son of Zorn (FOX)                                1.2   4     2.88
                                                                      
9 p.m.       Family Guy (FOX)                                 1.4   4     3.05
             Madam Secretary (CBS)                            0.7   2     7.82
                                                                      
9:30 p.m.    The Last Man on Earth (FOX)                      0.9   3     2.21
                                                                      
10 p.m.      The Making of Frozen (ABC) – S                   0.9   3     3.27
             Elementary (CBS)                                 0.6   2     4.73

*Early ratings:*
Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC and FOX will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals.

The broadcast premiere of "Frozen" gave ABC a lift Sunday night. Its 1.7 rating among adults 18-49 was well above what "Once Upon a Time" and "Secrets and Lies" averaged in the 8-10 p.m. time period in the fall. A making-of special following the movie (0.9) also beat out CBS' "Elementary" (0.6) at 10.

NBC's "Sunday Night Football" drew some of its best ratings of the season with a preliminary 7.7 in adults 18-49, which will adjust up in the finals. Its metered-market household rating of 16.5/26 was the best of the season.

FOX got a bump from having an NFL lead-in, as "The Simpsons" (2.4) and "Son of Zorn" (1.3) matched the previous week's football-boosted ratings. "Family Guy" (1.4) and "The Last Man on Earth" (1.0) were down slightly week to week. CBS had a soft night, with a colorized "Dick Van **** Show" special and "Madam Secretary" each drawing 0.7s.

*Final Adjustments:*
The changes from Sunday's early ratings to the finals are mostly downward revisions. FOX's "The Simpsons" (2.3 in adults 18-49), "Son of Zorn" (1.2) and "The Last Man on Earth" (0.9) and CBS' "60 Minutes" (1.2) all adjusted down a point.

NBC's "Sunday Night Football" telecast adjusted up a point to 8.7, the best for a prime-time NFL game since the season opener on Sept. 8.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Dec. 12, 2016*



Code:


                                                     Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time       Show                                      Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.     The Voice (NBC) (8-10 p.m.)                    2.2   7   11.23
           Kevin Can Wait (CBS)                           1.4   5    7.31
           Great Christmas Light Fight (ABC) (8-10 p.m.)  1.1   5    4.64
           Gotham (FOX) – R                               0.5   2    1.68
           Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer (The CW)    0.3   1    1.15
                                                                 
8:30 p.m.  Man with a Plan (CBS)                          1.2   4    6.62
                                                                 
9 p.m.     2 Broke Girls (CBS)                            1.2   4    5.81
           Lucifer (FOX) – R                              0.5   2    1.80
           Greatest Holiday Commercials (The CW) – S      0.2   1    0.90
                                                                 
9:30 p.m.  The Odd Couple (CBS)                           1.0   4    5.23
                                                                 
10 p.m.    Timeless (NBC)                                 1.0   4    4.81
           Scorpion (CBS)                                 1.1   4    6.98
           The Great American Baking Show (ABC) – R       0.6   3    2.79

*Early ratings:*
_Note: The ABC affiliate in Boston and the NBC affiliate in Baltimore aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for those networks may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

"The Voice" led Monday night's ratings in both adults 18-49 and viewers, and it's currently showing an improvement over last week's numbers. But those numbers don't necessarily paint a great picture.

The show's 2.2 rating in adults 18-49 may come down as NBC's Baltimore affiliate aired "Monday Night Football." Regardless, the show is at least a point off its final performance episode last fall (3.2) and will likely end up at or slightly above the comparable episode last spring (2.0).

Also Monday, "Timeless" is currently even with last week's 1.2, pending updates. CBS' lineup was fairly steady, with "Kevin Can Wait" (1.4) and "Scorpion" (1.1) down a tenth from their last episodes, "The Odd Couple" (1.0) up a tenth and "Man with a Plan" (1.2) and "2 Broke Girls" (1.2) even.

"The Great Christmas Light Fight" matched its preliminary 1.3 from last week, pending updates for an "MNF" pre-emption in Boston. It came down to 1.1 in last week's finals after adjustments.

*Final Adjustments:*
Two shows had their adults 18-49 ratings drop from Monday's early numbers to the finals, both thanks to pre-emptions for "Monday Night Football." "The Great Christmas Light Fight" (1.1) on ABC and "Timeless" (1.0) on NBC each adjusted down two tenths of a point. A repeat of "The Great American Baking Show" (0.6) also adjusted down.

"The Voice" held onto its 2.2 rating, which puts it 0.2 ahead of the final performance show last spring but a full point behind the same episode in fall 2015.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Dec. 13, 2016*



Code:


                                              Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time         Show                             Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.       NCIS (CBS)                            1.7   6     14.74
             The Voice (NBC) – Clip show           1.7   6      8.93
             The Middle (ABC)                      1.6   6      6.39
             Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX)              0.9   4      2.15
             The Flash (The CW) – R                0.2   1      0.94
                                                            
8:30 p.m.    American Housewife (ABC)              1.5   5      5.32
             New Girl (FOX)                        0.8   3      1.62
                                                            
9 p.m.       The Voice (NBC) (9-11 p.m.) – F       2.5   9     12.14
             Bull (CBS)                            1.4   5     11.61
             Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)              1.2   4      3.86
             Scream Queens (FOX)                   0.5   2      1.13
             Legends of Tomorrow (The CW) – R      0.2   1      0.78
                                                            
9:30 p.m.    The Real O’Neals (ABC)                0.9   4      3.06
                                                            
10 p.m.      NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)               1.2   4     10.01
             Jimmy Kimmel Live (ABC) – R           0.4   2      1.55

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday include a finale on NBC and improved showings from ABC's comedies:

The finale of "The Voice" carried NBC to a ratings win Tuesday night. The two-hour show's 2.5 rating in adults 18-49 was up 14 percent from the finale for its spring 2016 cycle (2.2) but down four tenths of a point from the fall 2015 finale's 2.9, a drop of about 14 percent.

ABC's comedies all improved on last week's ratings, with "The Middle" (1.6) rising by two tenths of a point and "American Housewife" (1.5), "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.2) and "The Real O'Neals" (0.9) each adding a tenth.

"NCIS" scored a 1.8 for CBS, even with last week. "Bull" slipped a tenth to 1.4, and "NCIS: New Orleans" was steady at 1.2. FOX's "Brooklyn Nine-Nine's" 0.9 was off 0.1 vs. a week ago, while "New Girl" (0.8) and "Scream Queens" (0.5) held.

*Final Adjustments:*
Tuesday's final ratings are mostly steady with the early numbers, with a couple of small adjustments.

"NCIS" was the only original show in primetime whose adults 18-49 rating changed; it adjusted down a tenth of a point to 1.7. Reruns of "Jimmy Kimmel Live" on ABC (0.4) and "The Flash" on The CW (0.2) also adjusted down a tenth. The season finale of "The Voice" held at 2.5.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Dec. 14, 2016*



Code:


                                                      Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                                      Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.      Empire (FOX)                                   2.7   9      7.58
            Survivor (CBS) (8-10:12 p.m.) – F              1.9   7      9.09
            The Goldbergs (ABC)                            1.7   6      6.20
            A Pentatonix Christmas Special (NBC)           1.4   5      7.49
            Top 12 Greatest Christmas Movies (CW)–S        0.3   1      1.25
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Speechless (ABC)                               1.6   6      5.46
                                                                    
9 p.m.      Star (FOX) – P                                 2.2   7      6.71
            Modern Family (ABC)                            2.0   7      6.81
            SNL Christmas 2016 (NBC) (9-11 p.m.) – S       1.6   5      5.76
            Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show (The CW) – R    0.3   1      1.03
                                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Black-ish (ABC)                                1.6   5      5.46
                                                                    
10 p.m.     Survivor Reunion (CBS) (10:12-11 p.m.) – S     1.3   5      6.40
            Designated Survivor (ABC)                      1.2   4      6.18

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Wednesday include a good showing for a FOX premiere and OK numbers for "Survivor's" season finale:

FOX's new drama "Star" got off to a fairly strong start Wednesday night. Its 2.2 rating in adults 18-49 is tied for the second-best drama debut of the season (along with "Bull," "Lethal Weapon" and "Designated Survivor") and fourth-best series premiere overall on the broadcast networks. It was also in line with your predictions for its performance.

The fall finale of "Empire" was also up week to week despite airing earlier; it rose two tenths of a point to a 2.7.

The finale of "Survivor" scored a 2.0, pending updates, which is down a little from both of last season's finales (2.2 for fall, 2.1 for spring). The finale ended at 10:13 p.m. ET, so some revision is possible in the final ratings.

"The Goldbergs" (1.7), "Speechless" (1.5) and "Black-ish" (1.6) all improved on last week's ratings for ABC, and "Designated Survivor" (1.2) also ticked up. "Modern Family," however, was down two tenths from its last episode at 2.0. NBC's "Pentatonix Christmas Special" (1.6) and "SNL Christmas" (1.5) both put up decent numbers as well.

*Final Adjustments:*
The season finale of "Survivor" on CBS extended past two hours, and that extra time is probably to blame for the show adjusting down a little from its early ratings.

The finale drew a 1.9 rating in adults 18-49, down a tenth of a point from its preliminary results. The reunion show also adjusted down a tenth to 1.3. NBC's "SNL Christmas" adjusted up a tenth to 1.6.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Dec. 15, 2016*



Code:


                                                   Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                                   Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.      The Big Bang Theory (CBS)                   3.4  13    15.96
            Football Night in Seattle (NBC)             2.0   7     7.68
            Disney Prep & Landing (ABC) – S             0.8   3     3.80
            Hell’s Kitchen (FOX) – R                    0.6   2     2.07
            iHeartRadio Jingle Ball (The CW) – S        0.4   1     1.11
                                                                
8:30 p.m.   Thursday Night FB (NBC 8:30-11:30 p.m.)     4.3  16    14.65
            The Great Indoors (CBS)                     1.6   6     8.11
            Prep & Landing: Naughty vs Nice (ABC)-S     0.8   3     3.29
                                                                
9 p.m.      Mom (CBS)                                   1.5   5     8.23
            The Great American Baking Show (ABC)        0.8   3     3.66
            Rosewood (FOX) – R                          0.5   2     1.79
                                                                
9:30 p.m.   Life in Pieces (CBS)                        1.3   5     6.94
            Whose Line Is It Anyway? (The CW) – R       0.3   1     0.87
                                                                
10 p.m.     Pure Genius (CBS)                           0.9   3     5.50
            What Would You Do? (ABC)                    0.7   3     2.97

*Early ratings:*
_Note: NBC's live "Thursday Night Football" telecast will result in greater than usual adjustments for the network. _

The birth of Howard and Bernadette's baby on "The Big Bang Theory" helped give the show a ratings boost Thursday night. Its 3.3 rating in adults 18-49 was the show's best since Nov. 7, and it had its biggest total audience (15.77 million) since the season premiere.

Two other CBS comedies, "The Great Indoors" (1.7, +0.2) and "Mom" (1.5, +0.1) improved on their ratings from last week, while "Life in Pieces" (1.3) is up from its week-ago fast national rating and even with its final number. "Pure Genius" slipped a tenth of a point to 0.9.

"Thursday Night Football" took a hit with a noncompetitive game involving two West Coast teams. Seattle's 24-3 win over L.A. earned a preliminary 2.7, down a point from last week's early rating and tying NBC's weakest "TNF" broadcast so far. "The Great American Baking Show" on ABC drew a 0.8, down a tenth from last week.

*Final Adjustments:*
A pair of CBS comedies had slight adjustments from their early ratings Thursday. "The Big Bang Theory" adjusted up a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 3.4, while "The Great Indoors" came down a tenth to 1.6.

NBC's "Thursday Night Football" telecast adjusted to a 4.3, down from 5.6 last week.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Dec. 16, 2016*


Code:


                                                Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                                Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.      Last Man Standing (ABC)                  1.2   5     6.78
            MacGyver (CBS)                           1.0   4     7.67
            Hell’s Kitchen (FOX)                     1.0   4     3.31
            Caught on Camera (NBC)                   0.8   3     3.88
            85th Annual Hollywood Christmas
              Parade (The CW) (8-10 p.m.) – S        0.3   1     1.41
                                                              
8:30 p.m.   Dr. Ken (ABC)                            0.9   4     4.50
                                                              
9 p.m.      Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                      1.1   5     9.46
            Dateline (NBC) (9-11 p.m.)               1.0   4     5.17
            Shark Tank (ABC) – R                     0.8   3     3.95
            The Exorcist (FOX) – F                   0.6   3     1.75
                                                              
10 p.m.     20/20 (ABC)                              1.0   4     5.13
            Blue Bloods (CBS) – R                    0.9   4     7.94

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday include a season high for an ABC comedy and the finale of a FOX drama:

"Last Man Standing" dethroned "Hawaii Five-0" as the top show among adults 18-49 Friday night. The ABC comedy tied its season high with a 1.2 rating, up a tenth of a point vs. last week. "Five-0," meanwhile, fell a tenth vs. last week to 1.1 but was the night's leader in viewers (9.33 million).

Elsewhere, the finale of "The Exorcist" posted a 0.6 for FOX, in line with recent weeks. "Hell's Kitchen," "MacGyver," "20/20" and "Dateline" all put up a 1.0, while "Caught on Camera" tied its series high with a 0.9 for NBC. "Dr. Ken" was up slightly to 0.9.

*Final Adjustments:*
Friday's early ratings in adults 18-49 stayed the same for the most part in the finals today, with the only real adjustment coming on NBC, as "Caught on Camera with Nick Cannon" adjusted down to a 0.8 from a 0.9. Everything other series carried through with the same ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Dec. 18, 2016*



Code:


                                                  Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time         Show                                 Rating/Share    (millions)
7 p.m.       NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:40 p.m.)           5.3  18*     21.56*
             FB Night in America (NBC 7:30-8:30)       3.4  11      10.89
             The Sound of Music (ABC) (7-11 p.m.)      1.1   4       5.36
             Breakthrough Prize (FOX) – S              0.5   2       1.64
                                                                 
7:30 p.m.    60 Minutes (CBS) (7:40-8:40 p.m.)         2.3   8      14.09
                                                                 
8 p.m.       The Simpsons (FOX) – R                    0.7   3       1.77
                                                                 
8:30 p.m.    Sunday Night FB (NBC 8:30-11:27 p.m.)     8.1  26      24.15
             NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS 8:40-9:40 p.m.)    1.4   5      10.37
             Son of Zorn (FOX) – R                     0.6   2       1.35
                                                                 
9 p.m.       Family Guy (FOX) – R                      0.7   2       1.51
                                                                 
9:30 p.m.    Madam Secretary (CBS 9:40-10:40 p.m.)     1.1   4       9.05
             The Last Man on Earth (FOX) – R           0.4   1       1.14
                                                                 
10:30 p.m.   Elementary (CBS) (10:40-11:40 p.m.)       0.7   3       5.08

_(Note: Final numbers for the primetime portion of CBS' NFL overrun weren't available; its fast national ratings are marked with an asterisk. The network average excludes the NFL number.)_

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC, CBS and FOX in some markets will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals. _

A second straight "Sunday Night Football" telecast involving the Dallas Cowboys meant a second straight week of big numbers for the game. Sunday's preliminary 7.0 rating among adults 18-49 is down from last week's early 7.7 but is still at the high end for "SNF" this season. The game's 15.3/25 metered-market household rating is the second best of the season.

CBS was the only other network airing original programming Sunday. "NCIS: Los Angeles" (1.4) was down a tenth of a point from its last episode, pending updates, while "Madam Secretary" (1.1) rebounded from last week's season low. "Elementary" (0.9 from 10:30-11 p.m.) is also up, pending updates.

*Final Adjustments:*
A pair of CBS shows adjusted down from Sunday's early ratings to the finals - no surprise since an NFL overrun pushed the start of primetime back 40 minutes.

"Elementary" (0.7 in adults 18-49) came down two tenths with the entirety of the episode accounted for. "60 Minutes" adjusted down half a point to 2.3. NBC's "Sunday Night Football" broadcast posted an 8.1 in the finals, down from the previous 8.7 but well above average this season.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Dec. 19, 2016*


Code:


                                                        Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                                        Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.      America’s Got Talent Holiday
              Spectacular (NBC) (8-10 p.m.) – S              1.8   6     9.54
            An Oprah Winfrey Special:
              Michelle Obama (CBS) – S                       1.3   5     9.47
            The Great Christmas Light
              Fight (ABC) (8-10 p.m.) – F                    1.1   4     4.51
            Gotham (FOX) – R                                 0.4   1     1.51
            Supergirl (The CW) – R                           0.4   1     1.30
                                                                      
9 p.m.      Man with a Plan (CBS)                            1.1   4     6.17
            Lucifer (FOX) – R                                0.4   1     1.60
            Marie Claire Young Women’s Honors (The CW) – S   0.2   1     0.51
                                                                      
9:30 p.m.   2 Broke Girls (CBS)                              1.2   4     5.02
                                                                      
10 p.m.     The Wall (NBC) – P                               1.6   6     6.53
            Scorpion (CBS)                                   1.2   4     7.53
            The Great American Baking Show (ABC) – R         0.7   3     2.89

*Early ratings:*
_Note: ABC affiliates in Washington, D.C., and Charlotte aired the "Monday Night Football" telecast, so ratings for the network may be subject to greater adjustments than usual._

NBC continues to hold onto Monday's top spot in the ratings. The network led the night with an "America's Got Talent" holiday special (1.8 rating in adults 18-49) and the debut of its game show "The Wall" (1.6). The latter was an improvement on "Timeless'" average this season.

Elsewhere, CBS' Oprah Winfrey interview with first lady Michelle Obama scored a 1.3. "Man with a Plan" (1.1) was off a tenth from last week, "2 Broke Girls" (1.2) was steady and "Scorpion" (1.2) rose a tenth.

ABC's numbers may be inflated by a couple of "Monday Night Football" pre-emptions, but the finale of "The Great Christmas Light Fight" is currently showing a 1.2.

*Final Adjustments:*
ABC took a small ratings hit from Monday's early ratings to the finals - not unexpected, since it was pre-empted for "Monday Night Football" in a couple of markets.

The finale of "The Great Christmas Light Fight" (1.1 in adults 18-49) adjusted down a tenth of a point, and a rerun of "The Great American Baking Show" (0.7) came down two tenths.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Dec. 20, 2016*


Code:


                                                       Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time         Show                                      Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.       NCIS (CBS) – R                                 1.0   4    9.76
             Michael Buble Sings and Swings (NBC) – S       0.8   3    5.29
             Toy Story That Time Forgot (ABC) – R           0.8   3    3.36
             Ice Age: A Mammoth Christmas (FOX) – R         0.8   3    2.62
             Terry Crews Saves Christmas (The CW) – P       0.3   1    0.92
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.    Shrek the Halls (ABC) – R                      1.0   4    3.65
             New Girl (FOX) – R                             0.5   2    1.43
                                                                    
9 p.m.       The Year: 2016 (ABC) (9-11 p.m.) – S           1.1   4    3.81
             Tony Bennett Celebrates 90 (NBC 9-11 p.m.)–S   0.8   3    6.69
             Bull (CBS) – R                                 0.8   3    6.97
             Scream Queens (FOX) – F                        0.5   2    1.37
             Greatest Holiday Commercials (The CW) – S      0.3   1    0.88
                                                                    
10 p.m.      Bull (CBS) – R                                 0.7   3    5.40

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday include a soft finale on FOX and mostly modest ratings for a handful of specials:

The finale of "Scream Queens" on FOX wasn't much of a draw Tuesday night. The show managed just a 0.5 rating among adults 18-49, on par with its past four episodes. Its total viewer count rose slightly from week to week (1.38 million vs. 1.18 million last week).

The night's other original programming was all specials. ABC's "The Year" scored the best 18-49 rating of the bunch with a 1.1. NBC's "Michael Buble Sings and Swings" and "Tony Bennett Celebrates 90" each posted a 0.8, and the debut of "Terry Crews Saves Christmas" on The CW earned a 0.3.

*Final Adjustments:*
Tuesday's preliminary adults 18-49 ratings all carried through to the finals. ABC's specials "The Year" and "Shrek the Halls" and CBS' "NCIS" rerun tied for the lead in the demographic at 1.0. Updated viewer averages are below.


----------



## astrohip

And with this, I'll wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah, Happy New Year, or whatever makes you happy. I wanted to get a last few updates in, to see how some new shows did (The Wall), and some specials (Tony! Oprah!). Tony, not so well, Oprah, pretty good. And Terry Crews definitely didn't save Christmas.

:santa:


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Jan. 1, 2017*


Code:


                                                Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time       Show                                 Rating/Share    (millions)
7 p.m.      NFL overrun (FOX) (7-7:47 p.m.)               5.1  18    17.77
            FB Night in America (NBC) (7:30-8:30 p.m.)    3.0  10     9.42
            NFL overrun (CBS) (7-7:40 p.m.)               2.1   7*   10.22*
            America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC)          1.0   4     5.83
                                                                  
7:30 p.m.   The OT (FOX) (7:47-8 p.m.)                    3.5  12    11.25
            60 Minutes (CBS) (7:40-8:40 p.m.)             1.7   5    11.72
                                                                  
8 p.m.      The Mick (FOX) – P                            2.8   9     8.58
            The Bachelor: Countdown to Nick (ABC) – S     0.8   3     3.12
                                                                  
8:30 p.m.   Sunday Night FB (NBC) (8:30-11:45 p.m.)       7.4  23    23.82
            Brooklyn Nine-Nine (FOX) (8:30-9:30 p.m.)     1.3   4     3.49
            Ransom (CBS) (8:40-9:40 p.m.) – P             0.8   3     6.65
                                                                  
9 p.m.      To Tell the Truth (ABC) – P                   0.7   3     3.73
                                                                  
9:30 p.m.   Family Guy (FOX) – R                          0.7   3     1.87
            Pure Genius (CBS) (9:40-10:40 p.m.)           0.7   2     5.46
                                                                  
10 p.m.     Conviction (ABC)                              0.4   2     2.06
                                                                  
10:30 p.m.  NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS 10:40-11:40 p.m.)–R    0.7   2     4.47

*Early ratings:*
_Note: Live NFL coverage on NBC, CBS and FOX will likely result in greater adjustments than usual in the final nationals. _

FOX got pretty good numbers for the premiere of "The Mick" Sunday. With an NFL lead-in, the new comedy debuted to a time zone-adjusted 2.8 rating in adults 18-49, matching the NFL-assisted debut of "Son of Zorn" in September. An hour-long "Brooklyn Nine-Nine" (1.3) also had above-average numbers.

The final "Sunday Night Football" of the season posted a preliminary 6.7, pending updates, on the high side for the season. It's running 0.8 ahead of last week's game.

CBS and ABC had softer nights. The premiere of "Ransom" drew a 0.9 on CBS before it moves to Saturdays, while "Pure Genius" managed just a 0.7. On ABC, a "Bachelor" countdown special posted a 0.8, the premiere of "To Tell the Truth" a 0.7 and "Conviction" just a 0.4.

*Final Adjustments:*
The premiere of CBS' drama "Ransom" adjusted down a little from Sunday's early ratings to the finals, slipping a tenth of a point in adults 18-49 to a 0.7.

The night's other original entertainment shows held their early numbers, including the strong (and NFL-aided) 2.8 for the premiere of "The Mick" on FOX. That ties the highest series debut this season. The final "Sunday Night Football" of the season finished with a 7.4, a little ahead of the season average.

Note: Adjusted numbers for CBS' NFL overrun weren't available. The fast national ratings are noted with an asterisk and aren't included in the network average.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Monday, Jan. 2, 2017*



Code:


                                                     Adults 18-49  All Viewers
Time        Show                                     Rating/Share  (millions)
8 p.m.      The Bachelor (ABC) (8-10 p.m.) – P            2.1   6     6.62
            Kevin Can Wait (CBS)                          1.4   5     7.36
            New Celebrity Apprentice (NBC 8-10 p.m.)-P    1.3   4     4.95
            Masterchef Celeb Showdown (FOX 8-10 p.m.)-S   0.9   3     2.92
            iHeartRadio Music Fest (CW 8-10 p.m.) – R     0.3   1     0.79
                                                                  
8:30 p.m.   Man with a Plan (CBS)                         1.2   4     6.55
                                                                  
9 p.m.      2 Broke Girls (CBS)                           1.3   4     5.88
                                                                  
9:30 p.m.   The Odd Couple (CBS)                          1.0   3     5.33
                                                                  
10 p.m.     Scorpion (CBS)                                1.2   4     7.37
            The Wall (NBC)                                1.2   4     4.53
            Jimmy Kimmel Live (ABC) – S                   1.0   3     3.56

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Monday include a pair of competition-show premieres and a celebrity-driven cooking special:

"The Bachelor" won the battle of the two-hour reality shows Monday night, scoring the evening's best 18-49 rating on the broadcast networks. The season premiere delivered a 2.1 in the 18-49 demographic, off 0.1 from last year's premiere. It was also down about a million viewers vs. the 2016 debut (6.56 million vs. 7.55 million).

"The New Celebrity Apprentice" premiered to a 1.3 on NBC, well below "The Voice's" fall average (as expected) and about a point below the premiere of the previous "Celeb Apprentice" in 2015. "The Wall" earned a 1.2, in line with "Timeless'" average in the time period.

CBS' shows were all in line with their recent performances, with "Kevin Can Wait" (1.4) earning top marks for the network. "Masterchef Celebrity Showdown" on FOX cooked up a 0.9.

*Final Adjustments:*
The lone change from Monday's early ratings to the finals was a small decline for the "Jimmy Kimmel Live" primetime special following "The Bachelor" premiere. The show, "Here for the Right Reasons," adjusted down a tenth of a point to 1.0.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Tuesday, Jan. 3, 2016*



Code:


                                                Adults 18-49   All Viewers
Time        Show                                Rating/Share   (millions)
8 p.m.      NCIS (CBS)                               1.8   6    15.79
            The Wall (NBC)                           1.7   6     6.79
            The Middle (ABC)                         1.7   6     6.62
            New Girl (FOX)                           1.1   4     2.48
            The Flash (The CW) – R                   0.3   1     0.96
                                                              
8:30 p.m.   American Housewife (ABC)                 1.6   5     5.62
            The Mick (FOX)                           1.3   4     3.37
                                                              
9 p.m.      Chicago Fire (NBC)                       1.6   5     7.62
            Bull (CBS)                               1.5   5     11.30
            Fresh Off the Boat (ABC)                 1.4   5     4.37
            Bones (FOX) – P                          0.9   3     3.43
            No Tomorrow (The CW)                     0.2   1     0.51
                                                              
9:30 p.m.   The Real O’Neals (ABC)                   1.0   4     3.29
                                                              
10 p.m.     Chicago PD (NBC)                         1.7   6     7.89
            NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)                  1.2   4     9.62
            David Blaine: Beyond Magic (ABC) – R     0.7   3     2.21

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Tuesday include the final-season premiere of a long-running show and improvements for several other series:

Tuesday was a fairly good night for the broadcast networks, with several shows posting improved ratings as is typical at the start of a new year (January is among the biggest TV-usage months).

FOX's "Bones" began its final season with a 0.9, in line with its last episodes of the spring. "New Girl" rose 0.3 from its last episode to a 1.1. "The Mick" (1.3) lost more than half of its NFL-fueled premiere audience from Sunday but was still above average for the timeslot so far this season.

At NBC, "The Wall" drew a 1.7, a half-point improvement on Monday's episode, and a 9 p.m. "Chicago Fire" scored a 1.6. "Chicago PD" - which had the back half of a crossover with "Fire" - posted a season-high 1.7

All of ABC's comedies rose vs. their last original episodes. "Fresh Off the Boat" (1.4 rating in adults 18-49) was up two tenths of a point for its second-best rating of the season, while "The Middle," "American Housewife" and "The Real O'Neals" all improved by 0.1. "NCIS" and "Bull" each rose a tenth on CBS, and "NCIS: New Orleans" (1.2) was even with its last episode.s

*Final Adjustments:*
Tuesday's preliminary ratings in adults 18-49 all held in the finals. Updated viewer averages are shown.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Wednesday, Jan. 4, 2017*



Code:


                                          Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time           Show                       Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.         The Goldbergs (ABC)             1.9   7       6.73
               Lethal Weapon (FOX)             1.5   5       6.30
               Undercover Boss (CBS)           1.2   4       6.41
               Blindspot (NBC)                 1.1   4       5.14
               Arrow (The CW) – R              0.2   1       0.75
                                                          
8:30 p.m.      Speechless (ABC)                1.7   6       5.75
                                                          
9 p.m.         Modern Family (ABC)             2.4   8       7.57
               Star (FOX)                      1.6   5       4.72
               Law & Order: SVU (NBC)          1.5   5       5.82
               Criminal Minds (CBS)            1.4   5       7.27
               Frequency (The CW)              0.2   1       0.67
                                                          
9:30 p.m.      Black-ish (ABC)                 1.7   6       5.79
                                                          
10 p.m.        Chicago PD (NBC)                1.5   6       6.30
               Match Game (ABC) – P            1.3   5       4.90
               Code Black (CBS)                1.0   4       5.98

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Wednesday feature another good night for ABC comedies and decent numbers for a new FOX drama:

Episode 2 of FOX's "Star" put up decent ratings Wednesday night. The show was down about 27 percent from its premiere three weeks ago following "Empire," but its 1.6 rating in adults 18-49 was second in its timeslot and built on its lead-in. That lead-in, "Lethal Weapon," was on the low side of its season average with a 1.4.

ABC led the night thanks to improved numbers across the board. "Modern Family" (2.3) was the night's top show in adults 18-49 and was up 0.3 from its last new episode. "The Goldbergs" (1.9) rose two tenths of a point, and "Speechless" and "Black-ish" (1.7 each) both were up a tenth. The premiere of "Match Game" drew a 1.3.

At NBC, "Law & Order: SVU" and "Chicago PD" (1.5) were both up from their last regular airings in November, although "PD" came down a little from Tuesday's crossover episode. "Blindspot" (1.1) was even with its last episode.

"Criminal Minds" (1.3) was even with its last outing on CBS, and "Code Black" ticked up a tenth to 1.0. "Frequency" tied its season low with a 0.2 on The CW.

*Final Adjustments:*
Three shows had their adults 18-49 ratings rise from Wednesday's preliminary numbers in the finals. "Modern Family" (2.4, its best since mid-October), "Lethal Weapon" (1.5) and "Criminal Minds" (1.4) all adjusted up a tenth of a point.

The sole downward adjustment was for an "Arrow" rerun on The CW, which came down a tenth to 0.2.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Thursday, Jan. 5, 2017*



Code:


                                                Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time         Show                                 Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.       The Big Bang Theory (CBS)                 3.6  13    16.80
             Superstore (NBC)                          1.2   4     4.43
             Hell’s Kitchen (FOX)                      1.2   4     3.66
             The Great American Baking Show (ABC)      1.0   4     5.00
             Legends of Tomorrow (The CW) – R          0.3   1     0.98
                                                                
8:30 p.m.    The Great Indoors (CBS)                   1.9   7     9.46
             The Good Place (NBC)                      1.0   4     3.53
                                                                
9 p.m.       Mom (CBS)                                 1.7   6     8.50
             Truth and Lies: The
              Menendez Brothers (ABC 9-11 p.m.)–S      1.7   6     7.05
             Chicago Med (NBC)                         1.2   4     6.23
             Hell’s Kitchen (FOX)                      1.1   4     3.49
             Supernatural (The CW) – R                 0.2   1     0.80
                                                                
9:30 p.m.    Life in Pieces (CBS)                      1.4   5     6.71
                                                                
10 p.m.      The Blacklist (NBC)                       1.0   4     5.21
             Pure Genius (CBS)                         0.8   3     5.24


*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Thursday include good news for CBS and not-so-good news for NBC:

"The Big Bang Theory" delivered its best ratings since early in the season Thursday and led CBS to a win for the night. The show drew a 3.6 rating in adults 18-49, its best showing since episode 2 of the season. "The Great Indoors" (1.9, tying its season high), "Mom" (season-high 1.7) and "Life in Pieces" (1.4) were all up from their last airings.

The news wasn't so good for NBC, whose Thursday lineup returned lower after nearly two months off. "Superstore" (1.2) was even with its last 8 p.m. showing, but "The Good Place" (1.0), "Chicago Med" (1.2) and "The Blacklist" (1.0) were all down 0.2 vs. their last new episodes.

ABC got solid ratings from its special "Truth and Lies: The Menendez Brothers," which earned a 1.6 over its two hours. Two episodes of "Hell's Kitchen" averaged 1.2 for FOX, in line with its usual performance.

*Final Adjustments:*
ABC's special "Truth and Lies: The Menendez Brothers" was the only show whose adults 18-49 rating changed from Thursday's early numbers to the finals. It adjusted up a tenth of a point to 1.7.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Friday, Jan. 6, 2017*



Code:


                                                Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                                Rating/Share    (millions)
8 p.m.      Last Man Standing (ABC)                  1.5   5      7.75
            MacGyver (CBS)                           1.2   4      8.42
            Grimm (CBS) – P                          0.9   4      4.49
            Rosewood (FOX)                           0.6   2      3.03
            Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)             0.2   1      0.71
                                                             
8:30 p.m.   Dr. Ken (ABC)                            1.1   4      5.48
                                                             
9 p.m.      Shark Tank (ABC)                         1.4   5      5.78
            Hawaii Five-0 (CBS)                      1.3   4     10.10
            Emerald City (NBC) (9-11 p.m.) – P       1.0   4      4.49
            Sleepy Hollow (FOX) – P                  0.6   2      2.19
            Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (The CW)             0.2   1      0.63
                                                             
10 p.m.     20/20 (ABC)                              1.3   4      6.25
            Blue Bloods (CBS)                        1.3   4     10.79

*Early ratings:*
The numbers for Friday, which featured some strong returns from broadcast originals throughout the night:

After taking a hiatus for a couple of weeks throughout the end of 2016, ABC's "Last Man Standing" returned with the top rating in adults 18-49 in the night, scoring a 1.5. This was three-tenths higher than the show's previous season high of a 1.2.

ABC continued to perform well throughout the rest of the night as well, with "Dr. Ken" (1.1), "Shark Tank" (1.4), and "20/20" (1.4) all scoring some of the best numbers of the night.

Meanwhile, "MacGyver" returned on CBS with a 1.2, slightly higher than its last episode's 1.0, while "Hawaii Five-O" (1.2) and "Blue Bloods" (1.3) both raked in the most viewers throughout the night with, 10.02 and 10.71 million viewers respectively.

"Emerald City" premiered well on NBC last night with two back-to-back episodes also, scoring a 1.0 in its first hour and a 1.1 in its second, with an average of 4.47 million viewers. Stay tuned here to see how the new series continues to perform in the coming weeks for the network.

*Final Adjustments:*
Once again, Friday's early ratings stayed the same (mostly) in the finals, with just a few notable exceptions. On CBS, "Hawaii Five-O" managed to adjust up one-tenth from a 1.2 to a 1.3 in adults 18-49, while ABC's "20/20" (1.3) and NBC's "Emerald City" (1.0) both adjusted down one tenth from their early ratings.


----------



## astrohip

*Final broadcast primetime live + same-day ratings for Sunday, Jan. 8, 2017*



Code:


                                                    Adults 18-49    All Viewers
Time        Show                                    Rating/Share    (millions)
7 p.m.      NFL playoff overrun (FOX) (7-8:10 p.m.)     10.8  32*      34.28*
            Golden Globes Arrivals (NBC) – S             1.3   4        6.12
            60 Minutes (CBS)                             1.0   3        8.22
            America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC)         0.8   3        4.59
                                                                    
8 p.m.      Golden Globe Awards (NBC) (8-11 p.m.) – S    5.6  17       20.02
            The Simpsons (FOX) (8:10-8:40 p.m.)          3.5  11        8.19
            NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)                      1.3   4       10.41
            To Tell the Truth (ABC)                      1.0   3        4.62
                                                                    
8:30 p.m.   Son of Zorn (FOX) (8:40-9:10 p.m.)           1.8   6        4.26
                                                                    
9 p.m.      Family Guy (FOX) (9:10-9:40 p.m.)            1.8   6        4.00
            To Tell the Truth (ABC)                      1.0   3        4.29
            Madam Secretary (CBS)                        0.9   3        9.00
                                                                    
9:30 p.m.   Bob’s Burgers (FOX) (9:40-10:10 p.m.)        1.5   5        3.58
                                                                    
10 p.m.     Elementary (CBS)                             0.7   2        5.14
            Conviction (ABC)                             0.5   2        2.70

*Early ratings:*
_Note: NBC's live broadcast of the Golden Globe Awards and NFL coverage on FOX will result in greater adjustments than usual for those networks. _

UPDATE: In time zone-adjusted ratings, the Golden Globes delivered a 5.6 rating in adults 18-49 and 20.02 million viewers. The awards improved a bit year to year, rising from a 5.5 and 18.73 million viewers in 2016. Final ratings will be out Tuesday.

The original post is below:

The Golden Globe Awards put up early ratings in line with the 2016 ceremony. In the metered markets, the show averaged a 13.3/21 household rating and share, up slightly from 13.0/20 last year. Pending updates, it drew a 4.8 rating in adults 18-49 (last year's show finished with a 5.5).

Elsewhere, FOX's shows got a big boost from an NFL playoff game that ran into primetime. Numbers for "The Simpsons," "Son of Zorn," "Family Guy" and "Bob's Burgers" are all likely to come down as coverage of the game went past 8 p.m. ET, but all should finish above their season averages.

CBS' "NCIS: Los Angeles" was on the low side at 1.3 - not unexpected, given the competition - while "Madam Secretary" (0.9) and "Elementary" (0.7) were about average. "To Tell the Truth" averaged a 1.0 for its two episodes on ABC, up from 0.7 a week ago, and "Conviction" posted a 0.5.

*Final Adjustments:*
FOX's Sunday lineup adjusted down from their preliminary ratings, as expected since the network's NFL playoff coverage extended past 8 p.m. ET. It's not exactly bad news, though.

"The Simpsons" (3.5 rating in adults 18-49), "Family Guy" (1.8) and "Bob's Burgers" (1.5) all hit season highs. "Son of Zorn" (1.8) had its best showing since its premiere.

The Golden Globe Awards stayed at a 5.6 and just over 20 million viewers, as they were in the time zone-adjusted fast affiliate ratings. ABC and CBS were also unchanged.

Note: Final numbers for the primetime portion of FOX's NFL game weren't available and aren't included in the network averages. Fast national ratings are noted with an asterisk in the table.


----------

